# Pokemon Heart Gold and Pokemon Soul Silver Discussion Thread



## Black Wraith (May 4, 2009)

*Japan:* September 12 2009 _[Released]_
*America:* March 14 2010 _[Released]_
*Australia:* March 25 2010 _[Released]_
*Europe:* March 26 2010 _[Released]_​


----------



## Kameil (May 4, 2009)

It better be true.


----------



## Hentai (May 4, 2009)

I will have a big orgasm if this is true.

All your Silver Versions are belong to me


----------



## Piekage (May 4, 2009)

God I hope it's true. I needs some Silver. Hope it's as good as Shiny Gold.


----------



## MechaTC (May 4, 2009)

Oh cool.  I liked it when red and green got remakes...this would be a nice addition to the collection.


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 4, 2009)

It's definitely G/S people. XD

I look forward to facing Red again and seeing if they modified his team.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 4, 2009)

I hope so because those by far are my favorite Pokemon games. Came out at the right time with the right gameplay. An amazing sequel that did exactly what needed to be done towards an amazing franchise. Sure R/S were good sequels past that and D/P were amazing but they weren't G/S. They didn't have that "umph" to it. 

Can't wait.


----------



## GsG (May 4, 2009)

My Silver version belongs to me and no one else.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (May 4, 2009)

No crystal remake?


----------



## Prince Leon (May 4, 2009)

As remakes of the best games in the franchise, *they will be win incarnate*.


----------



## Hentai (May 4, 2009)

GsG said:


> My Silver version belongs to me and no one else.


ALL YOUR SILVER VERSIONS ARE BELONG TO ME 


Dbgohan08 said:


> No crystal remake?


Not necessary in MY opinion, but they will most likely release it later on, after Gold/Silver have sold throughout the world.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 4, 2009)

Considering these games were the last games I generally ever cared for in the Pokemon franchise, this DOES interest me.


----------



## MueTai (May 4, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I hope so because those by far are my favorite Pokemon games. Came out at the right time with the right gameplay. An amazing sequel that did exactly what needed to be done towards an amazing franchise. Sure R/S were good sequels past that and D/P were amazing but they weren't G/S. They didn't have that "umph" to it.
> 
> Can't wait.



Couldn't have put it any better myself.  G/S were easily my favorite pokemon games, and imo had the best improvements we've seen between generations in the franchise.  

The only worry that I have is that I might get bored if they don't make some major changes, because I actually replayed my Gold version not too long ago.


----------



## Hentai (May 4, 2009)

Changes wise i would guess that it is comparable with the ones between Red/Blue and FireRed/LeafGreen


----------



## Deva Path (May 4, 2009)

They won't remake Crystal. Yellow/Crystal/Emerald/Platinum deserve to be a one-time classic. Yellow never recieved a remake when FireRed and LeafGreen released, so I doubt they'll do it this time around either.

Truth be told - I'm not particularly interested in a Ruby/Sapphire remake, but I'm dying for this. Johto is the best region in the games and it was just so fun.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 4, 2009)

Ten years? Wow...I sure hope the rumors are true. I'd love a G/S remake.


----------



## Peter (May 4, 2009)

Guess we'll have to wait 'till May 10th.

It better be true, though.


----------



## .:Jason:. (May 4, 2009)

...I hated G/S/C, please let it not be true.


----------



## Kool ka lang (May 4, 2009)

It's been THAT long already????

Geez.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 4, 2009)

A Pokemon Gold/Silver Remake 

I sure hope that is true ... I hope


----------



## snoph (May 4, 2009)

I was going to play through gold again last month, but the battery died on my cart so it won't save game data anymore. I kinda hope this is true because I'm not sure if there is any way to fix it


----------



## On and On (May 4, 2009)

YES! Gold and Silver era is when I quit collecting cards and playing the games. I'll pick this one up if they make it tho.


----------



## Z (May 4, 2009)

Oh man, I want this game. I wonder if you can go back to Kanto, after Elite 4 and stuff.


----------



## Shiranui (May 4, 2009)

Undoubtedly, the games, if released, will be extended - I'm interested to see what will be added, and or improved in one of my favorite hand-held games.


----------



## Ziko (May 5, 2009)

I hope they don't make a remake..
I love this game so much, and i believe it's perfect.
Extending/Changing the story and update the graphics will destroy it's charm...


----------



## Hentai (May 5, 2009)

We have to start thinking of a revenge on nintendo, if it isnt true


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 5, 2009)

Oh please let this be true 

I loved the 2nd gen games Pokemon was at it's peak back then.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 5, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> We have to start thinking of a revenge on nintendo, if it isnt true



We finally prevent them from re-releasing the exact same game? 

But that would mean there'd be no more new Pokemon games


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 5, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Considering these games were the last games I generally ever cared for in the Pokemon franchise



you have no soul...


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 5, 2009)

It's been 10 years? Wow I remember getting all excited for this when I was a kid and it sure did deliver.
Best Pokémon games in existance.

I also played Ruby a few years later but was dissapointed by it. Never played a Pokémon game since.



Ziko said:


> I hope they don't make a remake..
> I love this game so much, and i believe it's perfect.
> Extending/Changing the story and update the graphics will destroy it's charm...



I think I've read more than 10 times that the remakes of the first generation games (Blue/Red) were very good, so there goes your argument. Maybe I should go and play them myself though.


----------



## Hentai (May 5, 2009)

You should play Platinum, it is very awesome


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 5, 2009)

I have to wait 9 more days for Platinum


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 5, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> you have no soul...



Hehe, if only the games had more variety. I may lack a soul, but I have standards 



Kyuubi no Youko said:


> You should play Platinum, it is very awesome



I've logged in around 3 hours before my interest was lost. I got up to the point where you can smash rocks, which is after the first Gym, I think...


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 5, 2009)

alright guys, favorite champion: Blue, Lance, Steven or Cynthia?


----------



## Hentai (May 5, 2009)

hm....I'd say Cythia


----------



## Munak (May 5, 2009)

I would've said Steven, but as it turns out he's no longer champion by Emerald, so Lance.

(And quite a news generated by two great pairs of balls. )


----------



## MueTai (May 5, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> I also played Ruby a few years later but was dissapointed by it. Never played a Pok?mon game since.



Same thing happened to me except one generation later.  I actually really enjoyed R/S but I got a DS and Diamond earlier this year and I was disappointed.  It lacks the charm of the previous Pokemon games for some reason.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 5, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> alright guys, favorite champion: Blue, Lance, Steven or Cynthia?



Steven & Cynthia

Both had great teams and Cynthia is


----------



## Stumpy (May 5, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> you have no soul...


Neither does Pokemon anymore.

I've played Red, Yellow, Crystal, and Pearl to completion, but Pearl was too recent for me to want another one.  A few years down the line maybe.


----------



## Prince Leon (May 5, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> alright guys, favorite champion: Blue, Lance, Steven or Cynthia?



Cynthia owns all.


----------



## Z (May 5, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> You should play Platinum, it is very awesome





~RAGING BONER~ said:


> alright guys, favorite champion: Blue, Lance, Steven or Cynthia?



Lance.  How is this even a competition?


----------



## Cochise (May 5, 2009)

I'll take a remake. I skipped those generations when they came out, so it'd be a new experience for me.


----------



## Deva Path (May 5, 2009)

The team for the Elite Four in Gold/Silver/Crystal was good too.

Will, Koga, Bruno, Karen and Lance (if I remember correctly?). Phsy, Grass/Poison, Rock/Ground/Fighting, Dark and Dragon.

The truth is - the total combination of fun, delightment and adventure in the 2nd gen far surpassed any other. The Radio Tower, Team Rocket, Johto Legendaries, Lake of Rage, etc.

The best idea would be to get someone at the Lake of Rage say:
"Oh, so that is the Red Gyrados! This will be great for my report back in Sinnoh!"


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 5, 2009)

Favorite champion? 

I have to say that even if he doesn't fit that "end of the line champion" road fighting Red at the end of G/S was amazing. It had a great feel to it to face the guy you were in the previous games. He didn't even say anything either, it just had that atmosphere to it. I'd say he was the best champion. 

Outside of him I'll say Lance though. He started it all.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 5, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Neither does Pokemon anymore.
> 
> I've played Red, Yellow, Crystal, and Pearl to completion, but Pearl was too recent for me to want another one.  A few years down the line maybe.



hey, its nostalia fun. 

Yellow is still my favorite simply because you get all the starters in game and Jesse & James star in it.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Favorite champion?
> 
> I have to say that even if he doesn't fit that "end of the line champion" road fighting Red at the end of G/S was amazing. It had a great feel to it to face the guy you were in the previous games. He didn't even say anything either, it just had that atmosphere to it. I'd say he was the best champion.
> 
> Outside of him I'll say Lance though. He started it all.


Red is a monster...i remember just walking up to this kid expecting some rare item or maybe a rare pokemon, but no, all i got was my ass kicked by a level 81 Pikachu and a fucking Snorlax.

Cynthia is beast though if your unprepared.

i thought i had it clinched when i destiny bonded Garchomp...only to be swept by Togekiss


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 5, 2009)

I played Gold in japanse I remember, when I saw the final boss I was huh  !

I saw his team, I was like "this guy look like Ash Ketchum"  !


----------



## Gunners (May 5, 2009)

Red was a monster, I don't think anything got close to him. I traded over my Pokemon blue team to deal with him. I think my Silver team was too low in terms of level but my Blue team I got them all to level 99.


----------



## Serp (May 5, 2009)

Red was easy to beat, as long as you took out his level 81 pikachu early. But even then his venasuar still caught me off guard some times.


----------



## Z (May 5, 2009)

Serp said:


> Red was easy to beat, as long as you took out his level 81 pikachu early. But even then his venasuar still caught me off guard some times.



You forgot his Snorlax.


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2009)

Are you guys serious?

Red wasn't hard to beat at all....

I was like in second grade when this came out, and i beat his team with my Typhlosion.


----------



## Z (May 5, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Are you guys serious?
> 
> Red wasn't hard to beat at all....
> 
> I was like in second grade when this came out, and i beat his team with my Typhlosion.



Agreed. Lance was much harder.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 5, 2009)

@ "Shion" I did almost the same thing only with just my heavily overleveled Meganium... I wasn't that smart with Pokemon until the next Pokemon games came out 

My favorite champ was Lance in Gold/Siler/Crystal


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 5, 2009)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> Agreed. Lance was much harder.



LANCE?!

he had like a lvl 50 Dragonite as his top 'mon...


Red was tough for me because i wasn't expecting it.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 5, 2009)

I actually beat him with just my Meganium when I first fought him... man that was a long battle


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 5, 2009)

First time i faced Red i was excited.

Then i saw his LV81 Pikachu then went


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 5, 2009)

i hope they do make remakes of gold and silver just so theres more pokemon games.

red was pretty easy for me though.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 5, 2009)

If it's a GS remake, awesome.

If it's something completely different, even more awesome. (Like maybe a console Pokemon game that's better than the freaking Shadow Saga games? With no more shadow pokemon, trading via WIFI and going to DS versions...)

I EXPECT EPIC!


----------



## Byakkö (May 5, 2009)

Oh man this is like my favorite fucking childhood game of all time, the best two Pokemon games in my opinion, all the awesome of R/B/Y plus Johto. It's amazing they never made a game with two regions again, it was so much fun and it's a real shame. It added some much more dimension and length to the game, there were two sets of gym leaders and two full regions.

I remember I played the game as a 8-10 year old, when I first discovered I could go into Kanto, I shat brix. Obviously this is before the internet, for some reason I didn't know about the two regions lol.

I haven't bought Platinum yet, I found Diamond and a Pearl to be a disappointment and I'm waiting until Platinum is cheaper to buy it.

At any rate, I really hope Nintendo doesn't fuck with the storyline, and they leave the game basically the way it was originally, with fancier graphics and the obvious necessary additions such as contests/battledomes ect.

I have literally been anticipating this for years 

oh god I hope the rival is the same, that dude was such a badass


----------



## Samurai G (May 6, 2009)

New story-
Same Badass stuff-
And all pokes
plus all 4 regions-

That's what I want. Plus orange islands. They never showed that.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 6, 2009)

Samurai G said:


> New story-
> Same Badass stuff-
> And all pokes
> plus all 4 regions-
> ...



Weren't the orange islands in one of the games and they had 4 badges?

I forget...


----------



## Kaenboshi (May 6, 2009)

If this ends up being true: 
If it doesn't, someone's getting hurt.


----------



## Majin Dan (May 6, 2009)

Samurai G said:


> New story-
> Same Badass stuff-
> And all pokes
> plus all 4 regions-
> ...



Screw the orange islands, please no anime stuff in the games, Red with a Pikachu was enough... hate that little rat 

If anyone wants to know any info on what's out there, like clues we already have in current games about them making remakes, or rumors i usually get my info at Bulbapedia:
WXPN




Goofy Titan said:


> Weren't the orange islands in one of the games and they had 4 badges?
> 
> I forget...



NOpe, OI was only an anime filler, Set between Kanto and Johto sagas.
FireRed LeafGreen had a Sevi islands, but that was mostly for training your PKMN before the first Elite 4 fight and getting Johto PKMN from their stupid E Reader Cards


----------



## Black Wraith (May 6, 2009)

Although the OI could work on the DS as mini games.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 6, 2009)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> Lance.  How is this even a competition?



Yes? Na, I kid, but seriously these games were the pinnicle of pokemon, I played the others but with Gold I rinsed it day in and day out.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 6, 2009)

I hope so much that its Gold/Silver.   heck,  I also bought Crystal twice to be both boy and girl(my fav characters from the anime and manga)


Id would smile if they gave Red a Raichu with Surf
Now that would be tougher


G/S/C was the best.   hands down.


----------



## Thelonious (May 6, 2009)

I've been looking forward to this for ages. I can't wait.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 6, 2009)

i remember lance entering that team rocket building onl to kick everones ass. tha was awesome


----------



## Lance Vance (May 6, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> i remember lance entering that team rocket building onl to kick everones ass. tha was awesome



That was GBH.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2009)

Gold and Silver to this day are still the best pokemon games ever created. I look forward to a possible remake


----------



## ctizz36 (May 6, 2009)

^ That is true I like those games too 

God, I hope this is all true


----------



## Z (May 6, 2009)

Lance Vance said:


> Yes? Na, I kid, but seriously these games were the pinnicle of pokemon, I played the others but with Gold I rinsed it day in and day out.


----------



## firefist (May 6, 2009)

One more reason to buy a ds

Favorite Champ of course Blue  all the fights during the game come to an end at the league.
And I never beat Red. His Snorlax was just too much and that Pikachu wasnt weak either.


----------



## Deva Path (May 6, 2009)

I don't want the Orange Islands. I'd kill for Orre, though. That would make the games amazing. Johto, Kanto and then Orre. 

It really seems inevitable that the announcement will be Pokemon Gold/Silver. TWO balls - one GOLD, one SILVER. It just has to be that. Oh, and if this is a DSi exclusive, I will kill Nintendo. No Pal Park.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 6, 2009)

It had better not be DSi exclusive, I hate that thing.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 6, 2009)

Just curious, are there any DSi exclusives... and if there are I too hope they, Gold and Silver, aren't as well :S


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 7, 2009)

God Realm said:


> I don't want the Orange Islands. I'd kill for Orre, though. That would make the games amazing. Johto, Kanto and then Orre.


Hmm, Orre? Why Orre? The only significant thing there would be the place where Celebi is, I'd say, but other than that, it had absolutely no wild Pokemon.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 7, 2009)

Finally, there is no doubt that it will be a G/S remake.  Movie 12 has the starters and a Pichu starring and the decorations in that picture are giving it away.  I can't wait to see what they do.  I'm pretty sure they are upping the gender differences considering the notch-eared Pichu seems to hint that.


----------



## AL1A5 (May 7, 2009)

i hope they remake this, i remember my save of gold, i had a level 100 ampharos which i raped everyone with (ampharos is the evolved version of that silly little sheep lol god knows why i levelled it xD)


----------



## Shiron (May 7, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> Hmm, Orre? Why Orre? The only significant thing there would be the place where Celebi is, I'd say, but other than that, it had absolutely no wild Pokemon.


Actually, XD did introduce PokeSpots, where you could catch some wild Pokemon (and they were actually normal wild Pokemon battles, and not doubles, unlike the trainer fights), but it was still very limited, yeah.


----------



## Deva Path (May 7, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> Hmm, Orre? Why Orre? The only significant thing there would be the place where Celebi is, I'd say, but other than that, it had absolutely no wild Pokemon.



Shadow Lugia/XD 001, but it's too far fetched to be added into a handheld version of the games. Besides, G/S/C's main villains were Neo Team Rocket.


----------



## Deva Path (May 7, 2009)

Sorry for double post.

Since I'm bored, I'll construct the basic plots of a Gold/Silver remake, with Crystal implemented.
---
You start the game as normal. Get a quick speech from Elm and then you walk from your room to your home. Your mom lectures you on not breaking the Pokegear, and how you should be more careful. You recieve your Pokegear and walk outside. If you walk out of New Bark Town, Silver yells at you to go inside the lab and distract Elm. You walk into Elm's lab.

He is awfully busy and lets you borrow a Pokemon so you can go to Mr. Pokemon and hand over a parcel. When you do go, you meet Oak and get a Pokedex. By the time you get back, Silver has stolen his Pokemon. Elm asks you to go chase the intruder and to give him a call if anything comes up.

You walk to Cherrygrove and keep going, when you hear sounds. As you get closer, you see Suicune, which disappears. Silver comes out from behind the trees and challenges you.

You win, but Silver runs away. You contact Elm who tells you to come back. When you get back, the police finish jotting down details and leave to investigate. Elm thanks you for your help and gives you the Pokemon as a reward. He notes that you have a Pokedex and he requests that you go through the Johto region and collect data on Pokemon. You agree and do so.

As you leave, your mother gives you running shoes.

You continue your gym battles and eventually meet Team Rocket at the well in that city (forgot name). Lance arrives after you defeat the executive and notices that all is taken care of. He compliments you and departs, leaving you confused. The next time you meet Team Rocket is in Goldenrod. You defeat Whitney and recieve your watering can to catch Sudowoodo. Then, a few members are outside the Radio Tower, contemplating their next task.

The Day Care center gives you an egg - it contains either Smoochum, Elekid or Wyanut.

Now, the legendaries come into play. You enter the Burnt Tower and meet Euisine and the legendary dogs. They disband and start to roam Johto. Euisine gives you a Poketch with a digital time, analog time and tracking device apps for helping him witness Suicune in action.

You leave and Morty challenges you. You visit his gym and once you defeat him, he gives you access to the other (was it Brass or Tin?) tower.

You continue the game (Cianwood, Olivine, Mahogany). When you reach Mahogany, you visit the Lake of Rage and spot two camera men. One compliments the Red Gyrados and the other says that this will be a great Sinnoh report. Lance is in the corner and when you interact with him, he realizes who you are and asks for your help. You catch/defeat the Gyrados and you enter the Pokemart's basement, where you complete the objective.

Once Team Rocket is defeated there, you win your seventh badge and then participate in finishing off Team Rocket at the radio tower. When the signals end, Giovanni finally appears and challenges you. He then notes that "you're as strong as the other trainer from way back", indicating Red's existence.

Giovanni leaves and officially disbands Team Rocket/Neo Team Rocket. The manager of the tower gives you a rainbow/silver wing, depending on which game you play.

When you leave the tower, you get a call indicating you have to come to Ecruteak, from an unknown caller. You reach and the city is empty and everyone is indoors. You go up the (was it Brass or Tin?) tower and there is Ho-Oh. 

When you leave the tower, you get a call from an unknown caller to visit Olivine. When you reach, a man gives you a card with instructions on how to reach Lugia's island. You reach and Lugia is waiting for you.

You later realize this call was from Euisine, who wanted to test your abilities. He then asks you to help him find Suicune and leaves. You finish the gyms and meet Lance again.

Lance informs Claire that you (Gold) are an exceptional trainer. She gives you the final badge and Lance reminds Claire to send Drake an invitation to visit Johto. Claire remarks that Hoenn must be beautiful itself.

You return to Elm. He gives you instructions on reaching the Elite Four and when you leave his lab, Euisine calls you and instructs you to come back to Ecruteak. You go up the tower and the three dogs are there. The preists face you and when you win, Euisine battles you. After you win, he gives you the Clear Bell, since he believes he's not suited to wield the dogs.

You battle Suicune and the other two dogs escape. You catch/defeat Suicune.

You reach the Elite Four and face: Will, Koga, Bruno, Karen and then Champion Lance. Before you face Lance, he states that "Trainers before me have earned this title, but they all seem to have given up. (name here)! Let's see if you are next in line!"

You become the Elite Four Champion for Johto/Kanto and you can now visit Kanto. The man in Pewter gives you a rainbow/silver wing, depending on your game.

When you reach Cinnabar, the city is destroyed and you spot Blue. He faces you at Viridian. When you interact after winning, he declares that "Can it be? There's someone just as strong as...? (insert name)! You are now the winner of SIXTEEN gyms!"

After defeating all the Johto/Kanto gyms, Oak calls you and gives you access to Mount Silver. Within Mount Silver resides Red. You face Red and after that, the game finishes.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 7, 2009)

Gold and Silver remakes, I consider them the best of the series, yes please, do want.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 7, 2009)

*And it's official. G/S remake announced. Pokemon Heart Gold and Pokemon Soul Silver? *

stock
stock

Comes out Fall 2009 in Japan


----------



## ShadowReij (May 7, 2009)

.....YES!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 7, 2009)

YES!


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 7, 2009)

what are they called? Lustrous Gold and Shiny Silver


----------



## ctizz36 (May 7, 2009)

......... YES!!!!!!!

I'm very excited


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 7, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> *And it's official. G/S remake announced. Pokemon Heart Gold and Pokemon Soul Silver? *
> 
> desperate housewives dvd
> desperate housewives dvd
> ...


Good news is good!

Too bad the names don't sound cool. lol Heart Gold?

Heart and Soul.... I see...


----------



## 2Shea (May 7, 2009)

Confirmed by Kotaku now as well:

 desperate housewives dvd


Z0MFG 

*dies

*Edit: Someone remove rumor from this thread title *


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 7, 2009)

Hell yes!


----------



## Falco-san (May 7, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekTjuJ1bKqY[/YOUTUBE]


I'm so fucking happy. I need me some Soul Silver!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Akatora (May 7, 2009)

I assume we still won't be able to transfer our old Gold/Silver pokemons to this game when we've cleared the game?

If this is still a No, I doubt I'll get it, spend like 800 hours on that game


Oh yeah regarding the Lucky number:

pp up
Then some item I can't remember
then master ball

What is the last option? if you had the entire Id code correct that is


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 7, 2009)

Akatora said:


> I assume we still won't be able to transfer our old Gold/Silver pokemons to this game when we've cleared the game?
> 
> If this is still a No, I doubt I'll get it, spend like 800 hours on that game
> 
> ...


Seeing as how the original G/S games have the Special stats together, not to mention being GB games, that's an auto-no.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 7, 2009)

I can't wait to hear this music remixed


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2009)

I want the Rival Battle music remixed 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjGgfZ8JkyA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Falco-san (May 7, 2009)

I just can't wait period. Damn...
The best Pokémon games remade, with the cool sound of D/P/Plat. This shit is gonna rock.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 7, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> I want the Rival Battle music remixed
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjGgfZ8JkyA[/YOUTUBE]


This. Plus the other crazy battle music.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 7, 2009)

I came 
I saw
I came again.


----------



## Legend (May 7, 2009)

I loved the johto games, but i wonder can you back to kanto in this one too?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> This. Plus the other crazy battle music.



Are you referring to the Trainer Battle music, Johoto Gym Leader music or Kanto Gym Leader remix music? Or am I missing something?

*Trainer Battle music*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbCtVIDMEAs[/YOUTUBE]




*Kanto gym Leader battle remix*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wro5FZ3dUX8[/YOUTUBE]




*Johto Gym Leader battle remix*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHxPVXfMjk4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 7, 2009)

I hope they don't change the Kanto gym leader battle theme too much.That theme is awesome


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> I hope they don't change the Kanto gym leader battle theme too much.That theme is awesome



Me too. 



Legend said:


> I loved the johto games, but i wonder can you back to kanto in this one too?



Tough call, especially since we already had a remake of the originals in Fire Red and Leaf Green. I wouldn't be surprised if they changed some things around with the Kanto portion.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 7, 2009)

i hope Silver's team is changed significantly.

No mater what starter he stole he'd always have the same 5 other pokemon.Plus i hope the gym leaders and elite four's levels are higher.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 7, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Are you referring to the Trainer Battle music, Johoto Gym Leader music or Kanto Gym Leader remix music? Or am I missing something?
> 
> *Trainer Battle music*
> 
> ...


Yeah, they're all good; however, I think I'm looking forward to the Champion Battle music:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YodHq4iZFc[/YOUTUBE]




I also can't wait to hear Goldenrod City.


----------



## Legend (May 7, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Tough call, especially since we already had a remake of the originals in Fire Red and Leaf Green. I wouldn't be surprised if they changed some things around with the Kanto portion.


I hope they do, because LG and FR were on the GBA and since they are building for the DSi (without GBA slot) you can't transfer pokemon.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 7, 2009)

That would mean there wouldn't be Pal Park, because migrating from FRLG would be redundant seeing as how Kanto is already in Johto, assuming it's still there, I hope. With DSi-specific features, that's all a given anyway.



Chibaku Tensei said:


> i hope Silver's team is changed significantly.
> 
> No mater what starter he stole he'd always have the same 5 other pokemon.Plus i hope the gym leaders and elite four's levels are higher.


Not only that, but Red's team at the end too. He held the record for having a team with the highest levels until your rival in Platinum.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2009)

I hope they let you play Red multiple times unlike the original with his team steadily getting stronger (up to a certain point.)


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 7, 2009)

Hopefully there'll be new minigames as well


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 7, 2009)

Lance better not have those hacked pokemon


----------



## Kaenboshi (May 8, 2009)

> (Confirmed!!)


 

I'm also curious about what they'll do with Kanto. It really got neutered in the 2nd gen games. Understandably so, but still...


----------



## 2Shea (May 8, 2009)

I'm still flipping out about this lol, I've wanted this since... heck Ruby and Sapphire lol.

I'm just really excited to see what it's going to look like, I hope we get some screenshots or concept art on Sunday.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 8, 2009)

It'll be wonderful seeing Johto again, screw Kanto 

Some Feraligatrade is in my future once again


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 8, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> It'll be wonderful seeing Johto again, screw Kanto
> 
> Some Feraligatrade is in my future once again


I don't mind if they do cut Kanto off, but I would love to go back. This would mean Kanto would have updated graphics for each generation following the first.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 8, 2009)

I can finally use the Johto starters again


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> I can finally use the Johto starters again



Because they didn't have any uses afterward 

well, except Feriligator.  

It's the only GSC starter worth raising and using *currently part of my Diamond team*


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 8, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Because they didn't have any uses afterward
> 
> well, except Feriligator.
> 
> It's the only GSC starter worth raising and using *currently part of my Diamond team*



Feriligator is king of the starters


----------



## Dreikoo (May 8, 2009)

Gator benefited the most from the physical-special move split...but typhlosion will still be my choice. It's not like i'll be using any starter other than maybe my zard for competitive fights. Also it would suck if they cut kanto...maybe since it's years after they could have everyone from the old GS grown up and stuff...i want my epic fight in MT silver to still be there .


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 8, 2009)

Now that I think about it, I kinda want to be able to go to Hoenn. But it's merely because I never played anything in the R/S/E gen except for FR


----------



## 2Shea (May 8, 2009)

Meh Screw competitive team building, Typhlosion all the way! lol



I'll prolly play this game casually, but just maybe I'll get into the competitive scene again


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 8, 2009)

I just realised Australia may not get them till late 2010 over early 2011.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 8, 2009)

So are the games being made for the DSi rather than the DS? Is there a difference? Will I be able to play DSi games on a regular DS?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 8, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> So are the games being made for the DSi rather than the DS? Is there a difference? Will I be able to play DSi games on a regular DS?



DSi games are DSi-only but the link says DS so they look like regular-ol DS games.


----------



## Kaenboshi (May 8, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> DSi games are DSi-only but the link says DS so they look like regular-ol DS games.


That, and I can't see them shooting themselves in the foot by limiting it to the DSi.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 8, 2009)

2Shea said:


> Meh Screw competitive team building, Typhlosion all the way! lol
> 
> 
> 
> I'll prolly play this game casually, but just maybe I'll get into the competitive scene again



There's a competitive scene to Pokemon?


----------



## Bender (May 8, 2009)

OH 

MY 

FREAKING 

GOD!!!!!


----------



## Dreikoo (May 8, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> There's a competitive scene to Pokemon?



If only you knew lol.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 8, 2009)

How likely will it be for the starters to have unique attacks again 

EDIT: @Goofy: Look through a particular subforum, you'll be surprised at what you find


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 8, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> There's a competitive scene to Pokemon?



Oh it's a hell of a scene


----------



## Thelonious (May 8, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> There's a competitive scene to Pokemon?



Come with me, young padawan.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 8, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> Come with me, young padawan.



Are we going to inspect my butt again in the alleyway, Obi-Wang?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 8, 2009)

Here is another 10 million each sold for Nintendo. Brilliant choices I have to say.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 8, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Are we going to inspect my butt again in the alleyway, Obi-Wang?



I hear Pedobear coming


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 8, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> I hear Pedobear coming



But I'm not underage


----------



## Ulquiorra (May 8, 2009)

Hell yes.  Been wanting this for some time.  I love the new names, mainly SoulSilver.


----------



## Munak (May 8, 2009)

Hopefully we'll do something more brutal to the damn Sudowoodo blocking our path.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 8, 2009)

i know some of you say cut out Kanto...but really, is it a gold and silver game if you cant fight Blue and Red? or see how they basically turned Kanto into an impossible training ground for beginners, what with the weakest gym being somewhere in the 30's level range iirc 

also, its pretty much guaranteed that Silver's team will be altered since there are 2 generations of pokemon since his debut...at the very least his Sneasel will be evolved.

and yeah, Feraligator bitches :ho

though i usually take Cyndaquil (even though he sux) just cuz Feraligatr fits Silvers criminal style more


----------



## Raiyu (May 8, 2009)

Some supporter logos I made. Enjoy!



I'm totally stoked for this game! I'm going to (somehow) get money and import the Japanese versions of both games and the NA versions!


----------



## Tyler (May 8, 2009)

Im gonna get both of them lol

Im picking Chika and Cyndaquil as starters


----------



## Black Wraith (May 8, 2009)

I hope the English release isn't too far off.


----------



## El Torero (May 8, 2009)

Best Walkthrougth of all the Pokemon games being remaked with the graphics of DS and having Wi-fi for the battles?

Best. Pokemon. Game. Ever.

PD: I´ll have orgasms when killing Red´s Pikachu with my Garchomp


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 8, 2009)

I hope they fix Pryce.Having the 7th gym leader whose pokemon are not only lower level than the 6th gym leader but are also weaker in type? How did they fuck that up?


----------



## Thelonious (May 8, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> I hope they fix Pryce.Having the 7th gym leader whose pokemon are not only lower level than the 6th gym leader but are also weaker in type? How did they fuck that up?



Seriously, this always irked me. The one thing I really like about this remake is that it gives the opportunity to fix all of those little negatives in the sea of entertainment that was Pokemon Gold.


----------



## Deva Path (May 8, 2009)

Amazing. Great names too. Although, Heart OF Gold and Soul OF Silver sounds good. Ho-Oh having a heart for reincarnating the dogs and Lugia having a soul for whatever reason.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (May 8, 2009)

FUCK YES

That's all that needs to be said.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> I hope the English release isn't too far off.



If the Japan version is truly set up to ship sometime late 2009 then at the earliest we'll see it around spring of 2010.


----------



## Ziko (May 8, 2009)

Damn..just..damn... the game just won't be the same anymore.. it'll just look like a Diamond/Pearl/Platinum mod of some kind.. damn...


----------



## GsG (May 8, 2009)

I did rack in 1000+ hours on my Silver cartridge before the internal battery died so it did upset me a little, but I suppose I can start over again with the updated game.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 8, 2009)

I'm importing Heart Gold and then purchasing Soul Silver in English.  That way I am doing it in the opposite direction of when I imported Silver Version and bought Gold Version in English when it came stateside back in 2000.


----------



## Altron (May 8, 2009)

Can't wait to get this. Seems like Nintendo will be getting richer one again when this comes out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2009)

GsG said:


> I did rack in 1000+ hours on my Silver cartridge before the internal battery died so it did upset me a little, but I suppose I can start over again with the updated game.



Same thing happened to my Gold Game. I tried replaying it a year or two ago, but it wouldn't save, so I ended up playing from the very start only to have it not save because the battery was long dead =/


----------



## El Torero (May 8, 2009)

I bet I´m the only one here who had a level 100 Xatu in the game


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 8, 2009)

they should make if you have Redfire or Leafgreen in the GBA soket your pokemon party from those game aper on Red/Leaf team at the end  the game.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 8, 2009)

Trailer coming on Pokemon Sunday?


----------



## Daron (May 8, 2009)

I wonder when the English release will be made.


----------



## MechaTC (May 8, 2009)

dammit....all my gb games are going to be useless in a few years w/o saving :/

do GBA and DS games have an internal battery that will fuck the game over in 10 years too?


----------



## Tone (May 8, 2009)

Please for the love of god nintendo, don't do the same as was done in the original game and make it too easy. No way in hell should the Elite Four have pokemon in their 40s.

Post-game Kanto should be something that actually has relevance too. It'd be cool for the gyms to be level 70+ and Red at the end to have a team full of 90s.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 8, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> dammit....all my gb games are going to be useless in a few years w/o saving :/
> 
> do GBA and DS games have an internal battery that will fuck the game over in 10 years too?



Yes.

This is why you emulate platforms that are no longer current.


----------



## Cel3stial (May 8, 2009)

That'd be dope.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 8, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> dammit....all my gb games are going to be useless in a few years w/o saving :/
> 
> do GBA and DS games have an internal battery that will fuck the game over in 10 years too?


i think the DS game use the DS clock. so theres no internal battery,

Firered and Leafgreen doest not have a internal battery because there no clock.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 8, 2009)

It has been confirmed, if it hasn't been posted in this thread already. 
didn't contain one mention of anti-semitism or the religion Judaism.


----------



## firefist (May 8, 2009)

oh.my.god the news made my day.
its set then *starts saving money for a ds*

I hope they also add Kanto in this. Its fun to fight there, especially Red and Blue. It would be cool if they would add a bigger plot to Kanto so it could last longer. A plot worth of a PokeChamp.
Can't wait to go on adventures with Cyndaquil/Quilava/Typhlosion 
Maybe we also get the chance to catch Celebi?
I would love it, if they would add the legendaries from Kanto to the game so that you could catch'em.
The new tracks should be fine. G/S/C are the games with the best music.
like this:
here episode 8(Dvd) by AnimeYoshi.
and of course Kanto Gym Leader, Champ Battle, Tin Tower and much much more :ho


----------



## Akatora (May 8, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> Seeing as how the original G/S games have the Special stats together, not to mention being GB games, that's an auto-no.



The Origianl G/S had Special Def and Specil Offence, it was only in R/B/Y that they were in Special alone


And as long as this is the case It's an auto No that I ain't going to buy it


----------



## ctizz36 (May 8, 2009)

I can't wait for this to come out... I'm ready for Heart Gold


----------



## 2Shea (May 8, 2009)

dragonbattousai said:


> I'm importing Heart Gold and then purchasing Soul Silver in English.  That way I am doing it in the opposite direction of when I imported Silver Version and bought Gold Version in English when it came stateside back in 2000.



I'm doing the exact same, and that's exactly what I did back in 2000 as well lol. (old ebay ftw!)



Darth Nihilus said:


> It has been confirmed, if it hasn't been posted in this thread already.
> Negima!? Ala Alba OAD 3



Lmao, confirmed & posted early last night , so a bit late


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 8, 2009)

Akatora said:


> The Origianl G/S had Special Def and Specil Offence, it was only in R/B/Y that they were in Special alone
> 
> 
> And as long as this is the case It's an auto No that I ain't going to buy it


the reason you can't trade whit the old games is because the engine from the third generation was created from scrach,4th generation use the same engine.

and stop being a cry baby all of us had to catch and train again the old pokemon . whit is better because of the new attacks and other new features.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 8, 2009)

I came in excitement, never before have I been so excited for a Pokemon game. =D The last 2 generations were a little meh, but this makes up for it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 8, 2009)

2Shea said:


> Lmao, confirmed & posted early last night , so a bit late





Either way, can't wait till this hits the US.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 8, 2009)

i hope they make 2 elite fours 1 for Jotho and 1 for Kanto.

and 2 battle Frontiers.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 8, 2009)

Eh, I don't think it needs it. New features and possibly areas, yes, but keep it strictly Kanto and Johto methinks.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 8, 2009)

FUCKING LANCE GUYS

FUCKING LAAAAAAAAAAANCE


----------



## Kitsune (May 8, 2009)

Pretty exciting, Gold and Silver are the only ones I didn't play.  ^^


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 8, 2009)

Kitsune said:


> Pretty exciting, Gold and Silver are the only ones I didn't play.  ^^



Well, you can finally enjoy some Feraligatrade


----------



## Jon Snow (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 8, 2009)

I hope they make they make the Rival, Gym Leaders, E4 and Red stronger. Personally, I thought you fought the E4 way too early considering the length of the game...


----------



## .:Jason:. (May 8, 2009)

I hated Gold and Silver. Hopefully the remakes do something different, or else I aint buying it.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 8, 2009)

Yay


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 8, 2009)

> I hated Gold and Silver. Hopefully the remakes do something different, or else I aint buying it.


^^ Why come?


----------



## .:Jason:. (May 8, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> ^^ Why come?



Because, Gold and Silver were too easy in my opnion...as well as boring. So unless it get's more intresting and difficult, I won't buy it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 8, 2009)

it would be awesome if Hoen would be also included in 3D ofcourse.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (May 8, 2009)

i wonder if it'll be better than shiny gold


----------



## Felix (May 8, 2009)

JasonKunxx said:


> I hated Gold and Silver. Hopefully the remakes do something different, or else I aint buying it.



Say what?
You hate the best Pokemon games?
How come?


----------



## .:Jason:. (May 8, 2009)

Go back a page Felix, I explained it all there.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 8, 2009)

Felix said:


> Say what?
> *You hate the best Pokemon games?*
> How come?


best in your dreams.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 8, 2009)

O.O!
Last one I played was my silver version and since then I havent played any version at all. But if it is true then I am soo gettin a DS just because of this. Lulz.

BTW S/G where the best versions ever , considering they where for GBC. And this ones will be the best again.


----------



## Peter (May 8, 2009)

Fuck yeah! 

Heart Gold. 

Words cannot explain my excitement. pek


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 8, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> best in your dreams.



G/S remade in 4th generation will shit all over D/P and R/S, don't even bother denying it.


----------



## .:Jason:. (May 8, 2009)

Nothing will ever beat R/S, but I agree HG/SS will beat D/P.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 8, 2009)

Ruby and Sapphire were the worst.


----------



## Laex (May 8, 2009)

did they run out of jewels and metals to use? :rofl 


ahhh pokemon is so old, its the same stuff over and over with just different shaped sprites  and better grapghics 


they need to give it up... srsly, the new ones are so crap... Gameboy Color, FTW!


----------



## .:Jason:. (May 8, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Ruby and Sapphire were the worst.



Bull fucking shit.


----------



## Raiyu (May 8, 2009)

Ruby and Sapphire are the worse Pokemon games to date..


----------



## Shiron (May 8, 2009)

Personally, I don't really feel that there was a generation that's the "worst," at least not by any real substantial degree. I personally rather liked Hoenn and found in quite enjoyable to play through.


Aleximaru said:


> did they run out of jewels and metals to use? :rofl
> 
> 
> ahhh pokemon is so old, its the same stuff over and over with just different shaped sprites  and better grapghics
> ...


Nah, Game Freak traditionally only releases one set of Pokemon games that actually has new Pokemon per console. Since the DS is still the main console that's being used, and Game Freak had already released Diamond/Pearl/Platinum on that, they released remakes of old games to help tide the time until a new console comes out and they can release games with new material. Thus, Gold and Silver being remade, since they're the oldest games not to have remakes.

As for the reason for "_Soul_ Silver" and "_Heart_ Gold," Fire Red and Leaf Green set up the precedents of the remakes using a Noun+Original Game's Name format for the names of the remake.

And yeah, the games are quite formulamatic. But, Game Freak manages to keep the games interesting despite that, especially if you get into the competitive scene. And even if you don't, there are still things like the Battle Frontiers in Emerald and Platinum to give you quite the post-game challenge.


----------



## Z (May 8, 2009)

I can't wait to get this. Although which one? Hmmm.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 8, 2009)

Emerald > Ruby and Sapphire


----------



## Legend (May 8, 2009)

Im crossing my fingers for the orange islands.


----------



## Stalin (May 8, 2009)

Each generation of games gets better in quality. If you think a certain generation sucks, it's because you hated the generation of pokemon creatures. 

To those who complain about the games being the same every generation, every game series in the world is the samething with new features and a diiferent scenario.


----------



## Shiron (May 8, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Emerald > Ruby and Sapphire


-Catch both Kyogre and Groudon.
-Choose the Lati you want.
-Desert Underpass (great place for easily nabbing Dittos, hatching eggs, and you also get the other fossil there).
-Battle Frontier
-Abusable RNG.

Yeah, I'd quite say so. 



			
				Legend said:
			
		

> Im crossing my fingers for the orange islands


Not going to happen; the Orange Islands were an anme-only filler arc. They aren't going to appear in the games for that very reason (along with the facts that the Orange Island gyms would not translate well at all to the Pokemon format on the DS, and other such factors).


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 8, 2009)

^I think Orange Islands could actually be done pretty well on the DS, actually. Using the touch screen for some mini games or w/e since the gyms aren't straight-up battles.


----------



## RnCF (May 8, 2009)

I have to say personally, I loved R/S (it introduced Swampert ), and Emerald was awesome too.

But anyway, I can't wait for these two. Silver and Gold were always two of my favorites to play through again and again, and finally seeing them remade will be great. Plus, I want my Cyndaquil in 3-D-ish 

Meh, I'm indifferent about Orange Islands.


----------



## Shiron (May 8, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:
			
		

> ^I think Orange Islands could actually be done pretty well on the DS, actually. Using the touch screen for some mini games or w/e since the gyms aren't straight-up battles.


The point is though, the Orange Islands have nothing to actually do with GSC; they were just an anime filler arc, so there's no reason to include them into remakes of games that have nothing to do with them. Them having a totally different gym-system from the standard, and not just in a Battle Frontier kind-of-way, just makes that increasingly unlikely. HG/SS may have their own island archapelago added on, similar to how the Sevii Islands were added into FR/LG, if they have enough space and don't just use it to add in things that were left out of the original GSC, like the Safari Zones, but the Orange Islands themselves definitely won't be in.


----------



## Masurao (May 8, 2009)

When it come down to favorite Pokemon games it's hard to say. Silver would probably be my favorite, followed by Red version because of nostalgia, and then probably Platinum.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 8, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Emerald > Ruby and Sapphire



The 3rd games always >the first two.

Yellow>Blue and Red
Crystal>Gold and Silver
Emerald > Ruby and Sapphire
Platinum>Diamond and Pearl


----------



## Majin Dan (May 8, 2009)

Legend said:


> Im crossing my fingers for the orange islands.



again, screw the orange islands!

but.. damn all that time i spent in Pokemon XD and Colosseum... DAMNIT!

Gold Silver weren't my favorites, like stated before, How the hell did E4 get so much damn weaker? Hopefully... they'll fix it... but don't be surprised if they don't, wonder what they'll do with trainer house?


----------



## ctizz36 (May 8, 2009)

?sah?ttr said:


> The point is though, the Orange Islands have nothing to actually do with GSC; they were just an anime filler arc, so there's no reason to include them into remakes of games that have nothing to do with them. Them having a totally different gym-system from the standard, and not just in a Battle Frontier kind-of-way, just makes that increasingly unlikely. HG/SS may have their own island archapelago added on, similar to how the Sevii Islands were added into FR/LG, if they have enough space and don't just use it to add in things that were left out of the original GSC, like the Safari Zones, but the Orange Islands themselves definitely won't be in.



Same here I see no need for a filler arc to be in this game


----------



## Thelonious (May 8, 2009)

I must say, it would be pretty awesome if they could successfully incorporate the Orange Islands into the game somehow. I mean, of course it wouldn't be canon, but it'd be cool to have that extra part of the plot to go through.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 8, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> again, screw the orange islands!
> 
> but.. damn all that time i spent in Pokemon XD and Colosseum... DAMNIT!
> 
> Gold Silver weren't my favorites, like stated before, How the hell did E4 get so much damn weaker? Hopefully... they'll fix it... but don't be surprised if they don't, wonder what they'll do with trainer house?



after fighting a monster champion (by in game standards) like Cynthia in 4th gen, i would be down right shocked if they didnt at least update Lance's team to include ALL top tier dragon types as well as massive level boost.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 8, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> did they run out of jewels and metals to use? :rofl
> 
> 
> ahhh pokemon is so old, its the same stuff over and over with just different shaped sprites  and better grapghics
> ...



Why would they stop when people continue to watch the same repeating animes and similar games?

Pokemon is a franchise that runs with what works, and there's no variety.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 9, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> after fighting a monster champion (by in game standards) like Cynthia in 4th gen, i would be down right shocked if they didnt at least update Lance's team to include ALL top tier dragon types as well as massive level boost.



I think Lance's team would consist of:

Dragonite
Kingdra
Aerodactyl
Charizard
Gyarados
Not sure about the 6th

Unless the remakes include pokemon from 3rd and 4th gen.


----------



## Z (May 9, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> I think Lance's team would consist of:
> 
> Dragonite
> Kingdra
> ...


Garchomp or Salamence.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 9, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> I think Lance's team would consist of:
> 
> Dragonite
> Kingdra
> ...



What I think it should be:

Garchomp
Dragonite
Kingdra
Charizard
Aerodactyl
Steelix


----------



## Tone (May 9, 2009)

Garchomp/Salamence/Dragonite/Aerodactyl/Kingdra/Gyarados would make sense.. covers something from all four generations and all pretty strong in their own right.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 9, 2009)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> Garchomp or Salamence.



No Flygon or Altaria?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 9, 2009)

Flygon is decent, but no Garchomp. Altaria sucks. It's a disgrace to Dragons...


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 9, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Altaria sucks. It's a disgrace to Dragons...



It can be a decent wall though.

And it so cute pek


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 9, 2009)

I think like in Platinum for the Sinnoh Gym Leaders, you should be able to battle the Johto/Kanto Gym leaders(stronger of course) multiple times.


----------



## On and On (May 9, 2009)

If it was a Wii game... 

Time to buy a DS


----------



## Majin Dan (May 9, 2009)

Knifefight said:


> If it was a Wii game...



If it were a wii game, yes we'd all have a funny feeling in our crotch. The only, ONLY thing i really liked about the Gamecube games was the fact i could trade my Sapphire and Red teams and raise them there


----------



## Munak (May 9, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> What I think it should be:
> 
> Garchomp
> Dragonite
> ...



How about Milotic or Sceptile? They seem dragon enough.


----------



## Thelonious (May 9, 2009)

Yeah, I'm gonna get a DSi for this. All I have is the old, blue brick DS.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 9, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> How about Milotic or Sceptile? They seem dragon enough.



Sceptile FTW!


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 9, 2009)

whats the difference between a DS and a DSi...'cept for the letter?


----------



## Ha-ri (May 9, 2009)

I have one word to describe this moment: *FINALLY!*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 9, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> whats the difference between a DS and a DSi...'cept for the letter?



DSi: no GBA slot, better screens(bigger too I think), a 3.0 megapixel camera outside, 0.3 megapixel camera inside, lighter, thinner SD card slot

Il buy these games when their in the discount bin :ho


----------



## Dreikoo (May 9, 2009)

Also it has varied degrees of brightness and a larger battery life.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 9, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Also it has varied degrees of brightness and a larger battery life.



well the DS lite alreay had changable brightness


----------



## Ha-ri (May 9, 2009)

I would like to add:

 +   + Lance

= CANNOT WAIT


----------



## Dreikoo (May 9, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> well the DS lite alreay had changable brightness



The DSi has an "extra bright" mode i think.


----------



## Koroshi (May 9, 2009)

Yes, Finally, Gold, Silver and Crystal were my favourite out of the pokemon series.


----------



## Ziko (May 9, 2009)

I believe that instead of releasing all these "remakes" they should port all the great classics to the DS. Like they did with the "classic games" on GBA. (Metroid, Zelda etc)


----------



## Narcissus (May 9, 2009)

Gold is actually the last game I played in the Pokemon series (though I do plan to get a DS and Platinum).  Gold was my favorite.


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 9, 2009)

Lol @ person saying G/S were crap and R/S were the best. 
R/S were the reason (besides growing older) why I lost interest in PKMN. 
So dissapointing.

They better not make this game DSi exclusive though. I already need to borrow my sisters DS Lite for this and I'm certainly not buying that DSi bullshit (no GBA slots versus camera, hmm tough one).

'Heart Gold' sounds kinda gay though. I'll go with Silver version this time.


----------



## El Torero (May 9, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> DSi: no GBA slot, better screens(bigger too I think), a 3.0 megapixel camera outside, 0.3 megapixel camera inside, lighter, thinner SD card slot
> 
> Il buy these games when their in the discount bin :ho



Don´t forget the MP3, you can hear music in DSi like in a iPod 



Chibaku Tensei said:


> I think Lance's team would consist of:
> 
> Dragonite
> Kingdra
> ...



100% sure the 6th Pokemon is a Tyranitar. Makes sense since Lance has a Tyranitar too in the official Pokemon Manga (and in that manga we´ve seen red with his team of Pikachu, Espeon, Snorlax and the 3 Kanto Starters like example )


----------



## Shiron (May 9, 2009)

The DSi also has much more RAM and such than the DS Lite:
Link removed


Horrid Crow said:


> They better not make this game DSi exclusive though. I already need to borrow my sisters DS Lite for this and I'm certainly not buying that DSi bullshit (no GBA slots versus camera, hmm tough one).


They won't; it's already confirmed to be for the DS.


----------



## Thelonious (May 9, 2009)

?sah?ttr said:


> They won't; it's already confirmed to be for the DS.



Fucking great. I was waiting to hear this.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 9, 2009)

I thought the DSi had a shorter battery life


----------



## Shiron (May 9, 2009)

^Yeah, pretty confident that it does


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2009)

Makes me wonder why the anime never introduced the rival from Gold and Silver games. I always believed he was the one character the series definitely needed during the Johto series


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 9, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Makes me wonder why the anime never introduced the rival from Gold and Silver games. I always believed he was the one character the series definitely needed during the Johto series



I have a conclusion: 4kids and Drugs


----------



## firefist (May 9, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Makes me wonder why the anime never introduced the rival from Gold and Silver games. I always believed he was the one character the series definitely needed during the Johto series



his intro appearance already looked .
But you have the new D/P Rival from Ash, who resembles him in look and attitude. Why not just adding the g/s/c rival?


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 9, 2009)

thank you thank you thank you !

here's to hoping they include something extra, like the seven islands. those were great fun to play in FRLG.


----------



## El Torero (May 9, 2009)

I wonder if we´ll have a new form of any Pokemon. In all remakes of New Generation there have been new forms.

-Firered/Leafgreen: the Deoxys
-Emerald: Another Deoxys
-Platinum: Shaymin, Giratina and the rotoms

Do your bets. And Gastrodons don´t count


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> I have a conclusion: 4kids and Drugs



An English dubbing company doesn't explain why a character never appeared in a series  


Firefist said:


> his intro appearance already looked .
> But you have the new D/P Rival from Ash, who resembles him in look and attitude. Why not just adding the g/s/c rival?



Shinji sort of looks like him and the attitude fits a bit, but why not a direct character placement like they did with Jun (Diamond and Pearl) and Kenta (Gold), Marina (Crystal)?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 9, 2009)

There's still the Drugs


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 9, 2009)

?sah?ttr said:


> They won't; it's already confirmed to be for the DS.



Fuck yea! 



Pringer Lagann said:


> I thought the DSi had a shorter battery life



It has, due bigger and brighter screens.
Using the camera and mp3 player will probably suck the energy away even faster.



Kira Yamato said:


> Makes me wonder why the anime never introduced the rival from Gold and Silver games. I always believed he was the one character the series definitely needed during the Johto series



Because the anime is total crap that should have been canceld after 1 or 2 seasons.
It makes the games look bad imo. It's childish garbage that doesn't deserve the name Pok?mon... they could've done much more with it.


----------



## firefist (May 9, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> An English dubbing company doesn't explain why a character never appeared in a series
> 
> 
> Shinji sort of looks like him and the attitude fits a bit, but why not a direct character placement like they did with Jun (Diamond and Pearl) and Kenta (Gold), Marina (Crystal)?



because they are....stupid? lol
there was also a character design for him, even though he had less screentime then the Kudo guy or the trainer at the beginning:

Maybe we are going to see him in a future movie or a small apearance in the anime.


----------



## El Torero (May 9, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> I have a conclusion: 4kids and Drugs



Fuck them, I cannot forgive how they changed the awesome name of Osiris the Sky Dragon to Slifer only 'cause there was a executive producer named roger Slifer


----------



## Deva Path (May 9, 2009)

Shellos should have a new form. The Pearl Pokedex entry states that it alters from region to region. However, I think Shellos' will have to be transferred from Diamond/Pearl/Platinum.

I think I'll just transfer all my Pokemon from Platinum into HeartGold/SoulSilver. I think I'll go with SoulSilver though, and maybe get HeartGold imported.


----------



## Ha-ri (May 9, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Fuck them, I cannot forgive how they changed the awesome name of Osiris the Sky Dragon to Slifer only 'cause there was a executive producer named roger Slifer



You can't have something named Osiris in the same series as another character named Syrus, children are too dumb to know who's who.



God Realm said:


> Shellos should have a new form. The Pearl Pokedex entry states that it alters from region to region. However, I think Shellos' will have to be transferred from Diamond/Pearl/Platinum.
> 
> I think I'll just transfer all my Pokemon from Platinum into HeartGold/SoulSilver. I think I'll go with SoulSilver though, and maybe get HeartGold imported.



I'm gonna do the same but with Heart Gold since I got Gold instead of Silver as a kid, but I'll still try out SoulSilver.


----------



## Slacker (May 9, 2009)

I can't wait for this game!


----------



## Gunners (May 9, 2009)

This news makes me happy.


----------



## chaosakita (May 9, 2009)

I don't have a DS, but I can't wait to see what they'll be putting in this game.

But wow, it's been 10 years since G/S came out!


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 9, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> I think Lance's team would consist of:
> 
> Dragonite
> Kingdra
> ...


Well they are most likely in ,but most likely they won?t be for capture or battle till you beat the game and get the National Dex , so maybe they could make Gym Leaders and Elite Four rematch whit 3rd and 4th generation Pokemon.

Like giving Pryce a Mamoswine


----------



## El Torero (May 9, 2009)

Ha-ri said:


> You can't have something named Osiris in the same series as another character named Syrus, children are too dumb to know who's who.



There wasn?t any Yu-gi-oh character called Syrus 

I hope the CoroCoro newspaper gives us some hints and news, since the Pokemon Sunday of tomorrow will be only an announcement


----------



## 2Shea (May 9, 2009)

Ohh poor delusional kids who think RSE was better than GSC.

I don't care about difficulties of it, certain level mix ups and such (as I'm sure they'll all be fixed in this version); it's every other single thing about it that makes GSC the BEST generation. Don't get me wrong, I love RBY with a passion, but GSC just stepped it up a notch in every way and even gave us Kanto to play through again(although that may very well not be included in this version).

It may be some sort of generational deal, but being a first generation Pokemon fan, i.e. I was in the exact target age group when Red and Blue came out, I still will always tout GSC as the best.

I know most true Pokemon fans agree with this, and that is why I think sales of this game have the potential to equal that of D/P. 

I really think Gamefreak knows the love for this generation, and won't let us down.

_**Disclaimer** This is just my personal opinion, everyone is entitled to their own. I just so happen to think that mine is more correct _


----------



## Ha-ri (May 9, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> There wasn?t any Yu-gi-oh character called Syrus
> 
> I hope the CoroCoro newspaper gives us some hints and news, since the Pokemon Sunday of tomorrow will be only an announcement



The guy with the blue hair that followed jaden around, this guy:


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 9, 2009)

I'd like to see Red with a legendary in his party...(like Mewtwo).


----------



## El Torero (May 9, 2009)

Ha-ri said:


> The guy with the blue hair that followed jaden around, this guy:



But when 4Kids commited the big calamity to change Osiris for Slifer, Yu-gi-oh GX didn?t even exist 

PD: GSC > RBY > DPP > RSE


----------



## Ha-ri (May 9, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> But when 4Kids commited the big calamity to change Osiris for Slifer, Yu-gi-oh GX didn´t even exist
> 
> PD: GSC > RBY > DPP > RSE



Yeah that was a small oversight on my part  and I also agree 100% with how you ranked the games.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 9, 2009)

_I really have been hoping for this ever since LeafGreen and FireRed. I hope this is true._


----------



## Black Wraith (May 9, 2009)

GSC had introduced some of my favourite game elements and the use and implementation of them, unfortunately they decided to strip all the best new parts from GSC in the RSE. Hope they bring them all back and with tons more.

Anyone got a list of all the new things added in GSC but removed in RSE?


----------



## Deva Path (May 9, 2009)

Been playing Platinum a lot. Got myself the final evolution of the Johto starters and an Ampharos. 

Ultimate Platinum Team:
Charizard
Blastoise
Venusaur
Ampharos
Espeon
Umbreon

Ultimate HeartGold/SoulSilver Team:
Typhlosion
Feraligatr
Meganium
Ampharos
Espeon
Umbreon

Yay.


----------



## Shiron (May 9, 2009)

2Shea said:


> Ohh poor delusional kids who think RSE was better than GSC.
> 
> I don't care about difficulties of it, certain level mix ups and such (as I'm sure they'll all be fixed in this version); it's every other single thing about it that makes GSC the BEST generation. Don't get me wrong, I love RBY with a passion, but GSC just stepped it up a notch in every way and even gave us Kanto to play through again(although that may very well not be included in this version).
> 
> ...


As you said though, it's a matter of preference, and I personally just liked the third gen more than the second, especially Emerald. A bit more of an enjoyable plotline, better overworld (personally, I enjoyed things like the introduction of a desert-area, the soot-covered routes (for the aesthetics of it), Mt. Chimney, the idea of going underwater to get into Sootopolis, and areas like Fallarbor Town, Meteor Falls, and Pacifidlog Town still appealed to be more than any of the GSC ones), and the introduction of some cool features over GSC (running shoes, the Mach and especially the Acro Bike were some very nice key items added on; the Choice items were a nice addition to battling, and abilities and natures were even nicer; RS introduced a MUCH better Pokemon Storage system than the one GSC used; the PokeNav definitely beats out the PokeGear, with the exception of the radio, and Emerlad introduced the full-fledged Battle Frontier).

Sure, GSC may have layed down the foundations for some of that stuff, but that doesn't change how RSE simply improved so much on everything (improvements that I personally enjoyed much more than the ones that GSC offered), and added in stuff that GSC lacked, which makes RSE the much better games IMO. GSC might have been nice for their time and such, but I simply enjoyed RSE much more and feel Hoenn to be a much nicer region than Johto.



			
				Black Drako said:
			
		

> Anyone got a list of all the new things added in GSC but removed in RSE?


Let's see...
-Original Berries/Apricorns
-Some of Kurt's Pokeballs
-Ability to decorate your room (replace by Secret Bases)
-PokeGear (replaced by PokeNav)
-TM list was changed around, with things like Heabutt being taken out.
-HM list was changed; Whirlpool was removed and replaced by Dive.
-Certain other items, like the Berserk Gene, were removed, and others, like the Choice items, were added.
-The impact of the time of day on the games was lessened.

That's all I can think of off-hand.


----------



## Tyler (May 9, 2009)

Im returning my Platinum then. I didn't open it yet because I have a save file on my R4. And I was planing on trading all my pokes to the real game. Buts since this is coming out I can wait


----------



## El Torero (May 9, 2009)

When playing Heart Gold, I´ll be doing it having in mind the cities are based in Japan cities. So when I enter in Saffron City I´ll be ''OMG I finally entered in Tokyo!!!''


----------



## 2Shea (May 9, 2009)

Æsahættr said:


> As you said though, it's a matter of preference, and I personally just liked the third gen more than the second, especially Emerald. A bit more of an enjoyable plotline, better overworld (personally, I enjoyed things like the introduction of a desert-area, the soot-covered routes (for the aesthetics of it), Mt. Chimney, the idea of going underwater to get into Sootopolis, and areas like Fallarbor Town, Meteor Falls, and Pacifidlog Town still appealed to be more than any of the GSC ones), and the introduction of some cool features over GSC (running shoes, the Mach and especially the Acro Bike were some very nice key items added on; the Choice items were a nice addition to battling, and abilities and natures were even nicer; RS introduced a MUCH better Pokemon Storage system than the one GSC used; the PokeNav definitely beats out the PokeGear, with the exception of the radio, and Emerlad introduced the full-fledged Battle Frontier).
> 
> Sure, GSC may have layed down the foundations for some of that stuff, but that doesn't change how RSE simply improved so much on everything (improvements that I personally enjoyed much more than the ones that GSC offered), and added in stuff that GSC lacked, which makes RSE the much better games IMO. GSC might have been nice for their time and such, but I simply enjoyed RSE much more and feel Hoenn to be a much nicer region than Johto.



Very true, and I'm not trying to belittle RSE, I know they were nice games and I can't say that I didn't enjoy the story and game overall. It's just that I prefer the story of Johto, and how it ties in w/ Kanto etc.

And yes RSE did improve on things that GSC did, and had the advancements of the GBA to thank for most of them. Though it did lack many of GSC's major draws i.e. Day & Night, Radio, etc.

Either way, I'm very excited to see Johto brought up to date and in true color glory haha. I really think it is going to look great.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 9, 2009)

2Shea said:


> Ohh poor delusional kids who think RSE was better than GSC.
> 
> I don't care about difficulties of it, certain level mix ups and such (as I'm sure they'll all be fixed in this version); it's every other single thing about it that makes GSC the BEST generation. Don't get me wrong, I love RBY with a passion, but GSC just stepped it up a notch in every way and even gave us Kanto to play through again(although that may very well not be included in this version).
> 
> ...


NO. You are completely right...GSC was the best.

psssh, Ruby & Saphire the best?
hearing such things makes Wayne Brady wanna choke a bitch.





God Realm said:


> Been playing Platinum a lot. Got myself the final evolution of the Johto starters and an Ampharos.
> 
> Ultimate Platinum Team:
> Charizard
> ...


fixed for increased awesome and reliability.

Typhlosion and Meganium? for shame...


----------



## Tyler (May 9, 2009)

I wonder what they are gonna name the crystal remake 

Spirit Crystal


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 9, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> I wonder what they are gonna name the crystal remake
> 
> Spirit Crystal



probably around the same time they do the Yellow remake...Uriney Yellow.


----------



## Tyler (May 9, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> probably around the same time they do the Yellow remake...Uriney Yellow.



That is yucky 

I never got passed Cerulean city on my Gold Version. Now maybe, just maybe, I will 

Are you gonna trade all of your pokemon over to the Johto


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 9, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> That is yucky
> 
> I never got passed Cerulean city on my Gold Version. Now maybe, just maybe, I will
> 
> Are you gonna trade all of your pokemon over to the Johto



only after i defeat Rival, Champion, Red and Blue fair and square...

i don't believe in 'porting over pokemon from other games until its completed


----------



## Shoddragon (May 9, 2009)

God Realm said:


> Been playing Platinum a lot. Got myself the final evolution of the Johto starters and an Ampharos.
> 
> Ultimate Platinum Team:
> Charizard
> ...



I have a shiny level 100 meganium and a shiny level 100 feraligator already so LOL. also wondering, anyone going to leave their pokemon in diamond/pearl/platinum or are you guys gonna trade to the new gold and silver when the come out?


----------



## Tyler (May 9, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> only after i defeat Rival, Champion, Red and Blue fair and square...
> 
> i don't believe in 'porting over pokemon from other games until its completed



I know you have that special poke that follows you everywhere. Its probably been with you since RSE or FRLG. Spill it 

I think I might get both Gold and Silver. Or just get Gold since I really don't like Lugia.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 9, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> I know you have that special poke that follows you everywhere. Its probably been with you since RSE or FRLG. Spill it
> 
> I think I might get both Gold and Silver. Or just get Gold since I really don't like Lugia.



in gold Ho-oh was lvl. 40 when you met him and Lugia was lvl 70

in Silver the reverse was true, but iirc both were in each game.


----------



## Tyler (May 9, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> in gold Ho-oh was lvl. 40 when you met him and Lugia was lvl 70
> 
> in Silver the reverse was true, but iirc both were in each game.



So there really isn't a reason to get both games right?


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 9, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> So there really isn't a reason to get both games right?



as usual some of the pokemon you encounter in the wild will be different. 

For example, in one game you might get Zeviper and in the other you might get Zangoose...usually its just a 10 pokemon difference so unless you can't find someone online to trade with there really isn't much reason to get both.


----------



## Tyler (May 9, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> as usual some of the pokemon you encounter in the wild will be different.
> 
> For example, in one game you might get Zeviper and in the other you might get Zangoose...usually its just a 10 pokemon difference so unless you can't find someone online to trade with there really isn't much reason to get both.



I forgot about that. I'll probably just get Gold. My mom ordered me Diamond and Pearl in 07 and that was to much of a hassle for me 

I rather just go back in forth from Platinum to Gold. It feels weird saying Gold when your talking about the newer generation games


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 9, 2009)

Can't wait to catch Lugia all over again


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Can't wait to catch Lugia all over again



I'm fine with my Lugia that I imported over from Gale of Darkness XD. 

I don't think there's any real pokemon worth capturing in that generation that I don't already have but it's going to be fun playing against Silver 

And of course the final battle against Red pek


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 9, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'm fine with my Lugia that I imported over from Gale of Darkness XD.
> 
> I don't think there's any real pokemon worth capturing in that generation that I don't already have but it's going to be fun playing against Silver
> 
> And of course the final battle against Red pek



It took me forever to catch the Legendary Dogs on Silver and Crystal 

Hopefully, there'll be moar stuff, and maybe we may have the change to go to Hoenn/Sinnoh, but methinks it won't be needed. And Red, he's harder to beat on Crystal


----------



## firefist (May 9, 2009)

They need to put up Red's Pokemons lvl higher. Only he deserves to be the strongest of all


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 9, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> *PD: GSC > RBY > DPP > RSE *


yeah in your crasy mind.



the  best are Diamond, Pear and Platinum so far and is a fact.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 9, 2009)

^ We all have different opinions on that


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> It took me forever to catch the Legendary Dogs on Silver and Crystal
> 
> Hopefully, there'll be moar stuff, and maybe we may have the change to go to Hoenn/Sinnoh, but methinks it won't be needed. And Red, he's harder to beat on Crystal


I remember having to chase them down 

Thankfully it was easier to catch them with the Pokemon Colosseum game. I'm pretty sure I have 3 sets of Legendary dogs on my Diamond Game at this point


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 9, 2009)

they need to add a item transfer,because so far you can only do it by making a pokemin held a item.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 9, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> I remember having to chase them down
> 
> Thankfully it was easier to catch them with the Pokemon Colosseum game. I'm pretty sure I have 3 sets of Legendary dogs on my Diamond Game at this point



First they were here, and then there were there, and then over there 

But, thankfully, I had a couple of master balls to finish the job when I found them


----------



## 2Shea (May 9, 2009)

*FIRST OFFICIAL SCREENSHOT*



z0mg we get our starter following us!

Edit:

(Zoomed in a bit, blurry but yeah)


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 9, 2009)




----------



## QBnoYouko (May 9, 2009)

2Shea said:


> *FIRST OFFICIAL SCREENSHOT*
> 
> 
> 
> z0mg we get our starter following us!


Asshole rival <3
I like the idea of the starter following a la Yellow. So does this mean I'd have a giant Feraligatr following me everywhere?


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 9, 2009)

2Shea said:


> *FIRST OFFICIAL SCREENSHOT*
> 
> 
> 
> z0mg *we get our starter following us*!


 hopefully is a feature for the other pokemons excluding the very big ones.


----------



## Tyler (May 9, 2009)

I can't wait!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 9, 2009)




----------



## firefist (May 9, 2009)

2Shea said:


> *FIRST OFFICIAL SCREENSHOT*
> 
> 
> 
> z0mg we get our starter following us!



the town gives me a diffrent feeling but meh.
I hope you can choose if it should follow you or stay in the pokeball.


----------



## 2Shea (May 9, 2009)

*Three More:*




_
From Pokemon Sunday_


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 9, 2009)

I almost pegged the Chikorita for a Treeko


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2009)

2Shea said:


> *FIRST OFFICIAL SCREENSHOT*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, at least they implemented what I wanted from Pokemon Yellow 

Even though Totodile starter in it's final form, I'd love to walk around with a cyndaquil ^_^


----------



## Ema Skye (May 9, 2009)

Is that the rival I see?


----------



## firefist (May 9, 2009)

could that also mean that we can see hows the pokemon like when you asked pikachu?


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 9, 2009)

Woo Sugimori art FTW!





Here are larger images of the ones posted by 2Shea:
stock

And some video footage of Chikorita following you, plus wind blowing in New Bark Town:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8Mm75hxX7Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 9, 2009)

I can see Silver! 

So the starters can walk outside with you?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 9, 2009)

Walking around with a Feraligatr behind you = Profit


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2009)

Wow, you can even see the wind blowing in that town


----------



## 2Shea (May 9, 2009)

Awesome video!!! This wait will be painful


----------



## Kitsune (May 9, 2009)

Aww Chikorita looks so cute!


----------



## Tyler (May 9, 2009)

2Shea said:


> Awesome video!!! This wait will be painful



Don't you hate it? When I was little I was content with the game I had because I had no idea of any new games until I either saw a commercial or saw it at the toy store.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 9, 2009)

The wait begins........

I updated the first post with the new video and shots posted here.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 9, 2009)

Us Aussies are gonna go through hell waiting for these games


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 9, 2009)

starter pokemon can_ follow_ you...wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutttt?



i'm sold bitches, i need see no more.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 9, 2009)

@Kira, you should put a poll up asking what starter we're going to choose.

I'm going to choose Chika because I've always started a new Pokemon game with the grass type.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 9, 2009)

Great video 

I'm going to be so impatient for the game


----------



## firefist (May 9, 2009)

Link removed

you can see the vids in good quali there.
the first one introduces the logo and starter artwork, the second one shows the ingame stuff.


----------



## Tyler (May 9, 2009)

Im probably gonna pick Chika to. Then trade a newborn Cyndaquil with and Everstone over from Platinum.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 9, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> @Kira, you should put a poll up asking what starter we're going to choose.
> 
> I'm going to choose Chika because I've always started a new Pokemon game with the grass type.



Feraligator is the only badassomgwtfawesome one in that generation.


but i guess to each his own


----------



## Tyler (May 9, 2009)

You don't like Meganium?

I  Meganium


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 9, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Feraligator is the only badassomgwtfawesome one in that generation.
> 
> 
> but i guess to each his own



Feraligator walking behind you=Instant win.


----------



## 2Shea (May 9, 2009)

Typhlosion still ftw 

I don't care what anyone says! lol

Cyndaquil will be great to have walking with the trainer


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 9, 2009)

i will get Heart Gold and pick Totodile as my starter.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 9, 2009)

2Shea said:


> Typhlosion still ftw
> 
> I don't care what anyone says! lol
> 
> Cyndaquil will be great to have walking with the trainer


I'm keen with Fire-types myself. It was the starter I picked first arbitrarily, but I grew accustomed to it quick. Typhlosion!


----------



## Deva Path (May 9, 2009)

Haha! Roaming starters! Sweet.

I think it will be like that plaza in Hearthome where only your starter/cute/small Pokemon can follow you.


----------



## Tyler (May 9, 2009)

I wonder if they still follow you when they evolve. Or do they follow you if someone trades you all the starters


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> @Kira, you should put a poll up asking what starter we're going to choose.
> 
> I'm going to choose Chika because I've always started a new Pokemon game with the grass type.



Poll is now up.


----------



## Z (May 9, 2009)

Awesome!
Can't decide between Typlosion or Feraligator.


----------



## Shiron (May 9, 2009)

Most likely going to go with Totodile for my first playthrough of the games. Right now, I'm thinking my in-game team will probably end up something like this:

Feraligatr
Crobat (or possibly Togekiss, if they do end up letting us evolve Togetic)
Exeggutor/Victreebel
Miltank
Houndoom
Magneton (or Magenzone, if they let us evolve it)

Heracross and Kingdra are also tempting options that I'm tossing around, though.

As for them letting the starters follow you around, that's a very unexpected, but very nice edition. Can't wait to have a Typhlosion or Feraligatr following me around.

As for the graphical updates... The town's looking good, and the addition of the wind is nice. Gold is also looking good, but Silver seems a bit off to me, but that could just be due to him looking into Elm's lab instead of at us; hopefully his front sprite will be a bit better.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 9, 2009)

Either Totodile or Cyndaquil can't decide.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 9, 2009)

I usually went with Totodile, then decided to switch it up and go with Cyndaquil, will go with Toto this time


----------



## Deva Path (May 9, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> I wonder if they still follow you when they evolve. Or do they follow you if someone trades you all the starters



I think the first one in your party would take that position.


----------



## Ha-ri (May 9, 2009)

Cyndaquil Is my boy! I'll just trade over the other starters from diamond, since I have them all.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 9, 2009)

My pick is... Chikorita I always pick the grass starter......


----------



## Tyler (May 9, 2009)

ctizz36 said:


> My pick is... Chikorita I always pick the grass starter......



Thats nothing to be sad about. Grass types are awesome


----------



## Kitsune (May 9, 2009)

It's too soon for me to pick a starter.  I like to wait until I'm looking at the little case with three poke balls and let my instincts decide.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 9, 2009)

Hopefully there'll be a 2nd PBR to accompany HG/SS

That would be awesome Pokemon Stadium>PBR.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 9, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> starter pokemon can_ follow_ you...wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutttt?
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sold bitches, i need see no more.


This.


Linkdarkside said:


> i will get Heart Gold and pick Totodile as my starter.



This too.


----------



## .:Jason:. (May 9, 2009)

Cyndaquil following you = epic win. Thus I choose it. Gunna soft reset until I get a female one too.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 9, 2009)

?sah?ttr said:


> As for the graphical updates... The town's looking good, and the addition of the wind is nice. Gold is also looking good, but Silver seems a bit off to me, but that could just be due to him looking into Elm's lab instead of at us; hopefully his front sprite will be a bit better.


Anyone have an idea why the lab looks like a freaking house with extra stairs? I thought it was the lab too, but why does it look like that...


----------



## Shiron (May 9, 2009)

Who knows? That's definitely Prof. Elm's lab though, as Silver's peeking inside of it before he steals his starter, just like he does at the beginning of the game in GSC.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 9, 2009)

?sah?ttr said:


> Who knows? That's definitely Prof. Elm's lab though, as Silver's peaking inside of it before he steals his starter, just like he does at the beginning of the game in GSC.


He also kicked you good too.

Yeah, that's supposedly the lab as indicated by the rival; I'm just wondering why it doesn't look like it though. Usually the labs are wider in length and not the size of your own house. The stairs appears to mean you can enter on the second story too.


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 9, 2009)

yess......i never was a fan of D/P or R/S



ctizz36 said:


> A Pokemon Gold/Silver Remake
> 
> I sure hope that is true ... I hope



Lugia is my favourite Pokemon


----------



## Constantine (May 10, 2009)

Oh gawd yes. Johto was by far the best. : )


----------



## Kaenboshi (May 10, 2009)

Your starter follows you now? 

This just gets better and better.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (May 10, 2009)

Oh my gawd, this is so epic!! 

I'm still ~shaking and crying~ at the fact that they're really gonna remake Gold & Silver. :')


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 10, 2009)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
ohhhh man i love it, i am so fucking exited man, can't wait to have Lugia and Ho-Oh at my disposal, and i can't wait for Cyndaquil to follow me, ohh and RED


----------



## ItzDestiny (May 10, 2009)

Even though im happy about a remake,dont get me wrong, but i prefer a new generation =[

STILL WANT MORE NEW POKEMON.

As for the starters, my least favourite 3 out of all of them


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 10, 2009)

Its obvious what Im picking for the 2 games:

Gold: 



start with Cyndaquil of course

Silver:



start with Totodile of course


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2009)

Wild FOOTAGE VIDEO appeared!


The Kill


attack:  watch pp-4:20


----------



## Narcissus (May 10, 2009)

I'd most likely choose Cyndaquil as my starter, again that is.


----------



## Hentai (May 10, 2009)

I came





Dreikoo said:


> Wild FOOTAGE VIDEO appeared!
> 
> 
> artist
> ...


Oh lol those crazy japanese.

Gameplay = FTW


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2009)

It was funny how when they were supposedly falling over the lady would fall in the opposite side the men fell cause she was wearing a dress .


----------



## Hentai (May 10, 2009)

LOL that too, but i liked how the guy with the black hair did as if he would collapse in the beginning


----------



## El Torero (May 10, 2009)

I want to ride my Meganium in the game


----------



## Hentai (May 10, 2009)

I wonder.... 

Do only the starters walk behind you or can you do that with all pokemon....


----------



## Moondoggie (May 10, 2009)

I always tend to pick the fire type, but I'll go with Chikorita this time.
Guess I'm in the minority. heh

Grass types do have some interesting traits though.


----------



## Hentai (May 10, 2009)

I will take the fire one as always.

Fuck i cant wait, and i hope they updated the story a bit too


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> LOL that too, but i liked how the guy with the black hair did as if he would collapse in the beginning



It was too pokemon of a moment...reminded me of the countless times team rocket has been blasted away in an angle not revealing anything from the skirt-wearing member .


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 10, 2009)

I will probably play Cyndaquil in the Japanese Version and then play Totodile in the English Version.  Again, switch the two Starters around from when I did the same back in the year two thouuuuuusaaaaaand.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Wild FOOTAGE VIDEO appeared!
> 
> 
> blend apoo
> ...



The only new thing that video reminded me to do was watch this week's episode of pokemon Diamond/Pearl (Raw) that's been still sitting on my hard drive since Thursday.  

Gameplay footage was added on youtube and posted on this thread hours earlier.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 10, 2009)

hopefully they put the posite gender in the story and add the new features like contest because Leaf Green and Red Fire lack alot of the new feautures and it did not sell as good as R&S





Kuwabara99 said:


> Its obvious what Im picking for the 2 games:
> 
> 
> Silver:
> ...


you should have posted the picture wend Wani-Wani is a Feraligtr using Aqua Tail.


----------



## Falco-san (May 10, 2009)

I'm in luck, because as always I will be training all 3 starters.
See, my roommate is a Pokémon fan aswell, and since he's getting this game at the same time as me I'll do my switch trick I always do.

Choose Cyndaquill, trade to friend. Start over and choose Chikorita, send to friend, start over and pick Totodile, then catch 2 filler Pokémon and trade my other starters back 

But then again, if it's possible to trade with D/P/Pt right off the bat I'll just breed 2 starters. But I don't know if it will be, since in FR/LG you had to go trough such a hassle to trade with R/S/E. Man, your Golbat even couldn't evolve into Crobat, that was such bullshit. I hope it's like Platinum where I can send Pokémon that are in the National dex without problems.


----------



## Siren (May 10, 2009)

I'm so excited that my platinum game has been temporarily forgotten pek

I want my Feraligator.


----------



## Peter (May 10, 2009)

Cyndaquil. 

Your starters can walk with you? Yes. pek

I gotta find some trailers.


----------



## Charizard (May 10, 2009)

i came when i heard this!


----------



## Deva Path (May 10, 2009)

Things I want in the game:
Levelled up Gym Leaders, Elite Four and Champion Red (Ash's Pikachu at level 90 - win)
Headbutting Trees (take out the honey)
Kurt's balls (...the ones that he makes )
GS Ball Event (Celebi)
*KANTO*


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 10, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Makes me wonder why the anime* never introduced the rival from Gold and Silver games*. I always believed he was the one character the series definitely needed during the Johto series


some people think he is giovani son, it was revealed in third generation that Giovanni have a red haired child.

so is possible that why he havent made a anime apearance.


----------



## firefist (May 10, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> some people think he is giovani son, it was revealed in third generation that Giovanni have a red haired child.
> 
> so is possible that why he havent made a anime apearance.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think its stated in the pokespecial manga, that he is giovanni's son.


----------



## El Torero (May 10, 2009)

remember guys, the Pokemon Special Manga makes more sense than the Anime at the time of plot related with games (even with the irony of only one or two of the Pokedex Holders try to fight in Gyms lol)


----------



## ctizz36 (May 10, 2009)

God Realm said:


> Things I want in the game:
> Levelled up Gym Leaders, Elite Four and Champion Red (Ash's Pikachu at level 90 - win)
> Headbutting Trees (take out the honey)
> Kurt's balls (...the ones that he makes )
> ...



Yeah those are some of the things I would like to see in the games too


----------



## Deva Path (May 10, 2009)

They also better include the Pokegear and use that as a second DS screen.


----------



## Siren (May 10, 2009)

All I really want is to be able to get 16 badges again, I don't care what region lol.


*Spoiler*: __ 



and to know who the heck Giovanni banged


----------



## Hentai (May 10, 2009)

God Realm said:


> They also better include the Pokegear and use that as a second DS screen.



As far as i remember something like that already existed in G/S so they WILL integrate it.


----------



## firefist (May 10, 2009)

Why is everybody thinking there isnt going to be Kanto? Its not a remake without it.


----------



## Peter (May 10, 2009)

Firefist said:


> Why is everybody thinking there isnt going to be Kanto? Its not a remake without it.



My guess is they won't have _all_ of Kanto in it. Maybe take out a few events and areas, but still leave the gyms and Red.


----------



## firefist (May 10, 2009)

Peter said:


> My guess is they won't have _all_ of Kanto in it. Maybe take out a few events and areas, but still leave the gyms and Red.



how come you think that?


----------



## Gunners (May 10, 2009)

If they miss out Kanto I would freak out. Really they should have allowed you to go back to Hoen and pokemon Pearl and Diamond.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 10, 2009)

God Realm said:


> They also better include the Pokegear and use that as a second DS screen.


well they need to add another gadget too, because the Pokegear is kinda out dated.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 10, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> well they need to add another gadget too, because the Pokegear is kinda out dated.


That doesn't mean they can't just improve the Pok?Gear itself. I'm sure they can add a bunch of the apps from D/P/Pt and put it on to that.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 10, 2009)

Recca said:


> If they miss out Kanto I would freak out. Really they should have allowed you to go back to Hoen and pokemon Pearl and Diamond.



Same here... That is one of the reasons that made Gold/Silver/Crystal great games, in my opinion


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (May 10, 2009)

Feraligator's badass level > OVER 9000.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 10, 2009)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Feraligator's badass level > OVER 9000.


hell yeah.


----------



## Shiranui (May 10, 2009)

At first I felt inclined to choose Cyndaquil as my would-be starter, then I realized how much I loved playing with Chikorita's final evolution, Meganium, and decided I would _have_ to play through this game with him in order to truly feel nostalgic.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 10, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> hell yeah.



fuck yeah...he'll fit in nicely with my Black Charizard and female Sceptile.
1. Frosslass
2. Charizard
3. Feraligator
4. Sceptile
5. Umbreon
6. ?

now all i need is a counter for Snorlax and my Anti-RED team will be complete!


----------



## Deva Path (May 10, 2009)

Munchlax? 

And doesn't Red have a Charizard? Or is it fine 'cuz yours can shoot, steal and run.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 10, 2009)

God Realm said:


> Munchlax?
> 
> And doesn't Red have a Charizard? Or is it fine 'cuz yours can shoot, steal and run.



i really don't know what to counter Snorlax with, that i could train in game that is...its just so damn strong. And i hate grinding for levels, so my pokemon will probably be below his...

after all i'm only gonna be using Sceptile and Charizard for breeding their starter versions.


----------



## Shiron (May 10, 2009)

^Heracross works great for Snorlax; hits it for super-effective with its STAB fighting attacks, and it hits Snorlax on it's much weaker defensive stat.


----------



## Deva Path (May 10, 2009)

Heracross or maybe a Machoke/Machamp.

They really need evolved forms of Lapras and Heracross.


----------



## Shiron (May 10, 2009)

God Realm said:


> Heracross or maybe a Machoke/Machamp.
> 
> They really need evolved forms of Lapras and Heracross.


Lapras, maybe... But Heracross is definitely good enough as it is:
XXX

Basically, 10 more points in Attack and Speed are the most it really needs; anything over that would be pushing it. And it still works great as it is. Personally, I would really love to see evolutions of Pokemon like Cradily, Omastar, Hariyama, and Muk before Heracross gets one.


----------



## Cipher (May 10, 2009)

I guess I have to buy a DS now.  This is fantastic!  I'll start with Cyndaquil, since that's the starter I used in Silver.  I'm psyched!


----------



## Razing Phoenix (May 10, 2009)

OMG Finally a remake of my favorite Pokemon! T_T

I'm gonna start with Cyndaquil for sure. 

But it's gonna be a long wait. =/


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 10, 2009)

Best Pokemon Johto Saga Openings in:


----------



## Tyler (May 11, 2009)

I wonder if they will allow us to catch the Kanto Exclusive legends like Mewtwo


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 11, 2009)

Cyndaquil is leading the poll.Not that i'm complaining but..

Come on Totodile!


----------



## Zoidberg (May 11, 2009)

Oh good lord, finally!

I do hope you can go to Hoenn and Sinnoh here. I always use Totodile, and I would love to pwn Cynthia with Feraligatr.


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 11, 2009)




----------



## MueTai (May 11, 2009)

10 years ago... jesus I didn't think it had been that long 

I wasn't gonna buy this when I originally heard the news (cause I recently replayed my Gold version) but reading this thread has steadily gotten me hyped up.  Plus, I only have Diamond on my DS and it's always a good thing to have 2 Pokemon games per Gameboy system.  

That said, I'm gonna go with Totodile.  In my original Silver I went with Cyndaquil and in my recent Gold replay I went with Chikorita.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 11, 2009)

Also if any of you play to get a DSI or future Nintendo handhelds it would be wise to pick these games up. Hence the DSI and probably other future nintendo handhelds having no GBA slot.


----------



## Kitsune (May 11, 2009)

I'll definitely be using a Heracross.    Probably an Umbreon as well.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 11, 2009)

I don't see why so many people think G/S/C was the best gen when it's not. R/S/E and D/P/Pt were much better.


----------



## Thelonious (May 11, 2009)

Heracross is essentially a necessity in my teams at this point. His base stats are pretty incredible.


----------



## Kyou (May 11, 2009)

Hmmm I voted Cyndaquil but I'll probably get a Chikorita instead despite the fact grass pokemon seem to really suck generally as far as I know. Buuuut its soooo cuuutee, plus my mate will get a Totodile, so I'll be an ass and get the one he'll have trouble beating.
Haha. Lol.

Exciting news  Definitely awesome!


----------



## Piekage (May 11, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> I don't see why so many people think G/S/C was the best gen when it's not. R/S/E and D/P/Pt were much better* in my opinion.*



Fixed that for you, because that's pretty much what it boils down to, regarding the best generation. I personally prefer Gold/Silver because it had two regions instead of one, plenty of shout outs to the originals, and most importantly, good looking Pokemon. One thing I hated about the last two generations is how ridiculous some most of the Pokemon looked. Off the top of my head, the only Pokemon I raised seriously from both generations were either Ralts and his evolutions, very rare like Salamence, or from the original. I don't play competively, so my Pokemon gotta be easy on the eyes, but that's just my opinion.

And Totodile for the win!


----------



## Thelonious (May 11, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Also if any of you play to get a DSI or future Nintendo handhelds it would be wise to pick these games up. Hence the DSI and probably other future nintendo handhelds having no GBA slot.



Yeah, that's a true statement. Not to mention that the Nintendo does a rather good job of producing Pokemon remakes anyway.


----------



## ItzDestiny (May 11, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> I don't see why so many people think G/S/C was the best gen when it's not. R/S/E and D/P/Pt were much better.



Valid point, but the reason why everyone going crazy for this remake is because pokemon silver and gold, set many new precedent for the pokemon generation.

It was the first to introduce, breeding, poke watch, night and day, exp bar, gender and new types of pokeballs and so on

No other pokemon games has ever produce so many upgrade.


----------



## Thelonious (May 11, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> Valid point, but the reason why everyone going crazy for this remake is because pokemon silver and gold, set many new precedent for the pokemon generation.
> 
> It was the first to introduce, breeding, poke watch, night and day, exp bar, gender and new types of pokeballs and so on
> 
> No other pokemon games has ever produce so many upgrade.



That's actually a pretty legitimate point. I mean, a lot of us claim to like a generation better than any of the others, especially when it comes to G/S/C, but we really don't provide any point for such. I guess it makes sense that the second generation introduced the factors that were incorporated into the new games and partway made them better than they would've been without.


----------



## Jeff (May 11, 2009)

I've always picked Cyndaquil.

I can't wait.  Damn I've been saying for ages they needed a revamp to Gold and Silver.  They were my all time favorites because it took so frickin long to beat.


----------



## Broleta (May 11, 2009)

I'll be picking Totodile.



orochimarusama21 said:


> I don't see why so many people think G/S/C was the best gen when it's not. R/S/E and D/P/Pt were much better.



It's all down to your opinion and from what I've seen people enjoyed GSC the most. Obviously RSE and DPPt are more technically advanced but that doesn't make them better automatically.


----------



## Peter (May 11, 2009)

Firefist said:


> how come you think that?



Well, they sorta left out some stuff in G/C/S. They'll probably leave some stuff out so it's not like playing FireRed all over again with better graphics.


----------



## El Torero (May 11, 2009)

1st Generation: Brought us the basic Pokemon concept (with the gyms, the different types, the ''only 4 attacks per Pokemon, etc)
2nd Generation: Pokewatch/gear/mecha, berries, exp. bar, new pokeballs, gender, Battle Tower, hold items like Leftovers, etc
3rd Generation: Contests, Abilities and Natures
4th Generation: The Wi-fi


----------



## Tyler (May 11, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> I don't see why so many people think G/S/C was the best gen when it's not. R/S/E and D/P/Pt were much better.





Seriously? Thats your opinion. And its pretty sad if you honestly think that


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 11, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> I don't see why so many people think G/S/C was the best gen when it's not. R/S/E and D/P/Pt were much better.



Fuck that. R/S/E sucked. It was G/S/C that introduced many fan-favorite aspects of the pokemon games such as clocks, day/night cycle, etc. and the only one so far where you travel over regions.


----------



## Hiroshimo (May 11, 2009)

i would choose totodile, i love this thing^^


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 11, 2009)

Silver!

Best rival ever


----------



## Gunners (May 11, 2009)

Ruby and Saphire took a backwards step as far as I'm concerned, to me there is no excuse for the lack of day and night, none what so ever.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 11, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> 1st Generation: Brought us the basic Pokemon concept (with the gyms, the different types, the ''only 4 attacks per Pokemon, etc)
> 2nd Generation: Pokewatch/gear/mecha, berries, exp. bar, new pokeballs, gender, Battle Tower, hold items like Leftovers, etc
> 3rd Generation: Contests, Abilities and Natures
> 4th Generation: The Wi-fi


well the 2nd generation berries were genetic items compare to ther berries in the 3rd.

the 3rd generation also had also upgraded item and poke box management and introduced the battle frontier.

the 4th introduced the underground, and the Physical and special switch from type to attacks, which I like because it make more sense.

it also have  five time periods morning, day, afternoon, evening, and night.


----------



## firefist (May 11, 2009)

Peter said:


> Well, they sorta left out some stuff in G/C/S. They'll probably leave some stuff out so it's not like playing FireRed all over again with better graphics.



ahh that.... well it plays 3 years or so after r/b/y I think so it needed to be changed.

I cant wait to train eevee(s) to umbreon or espeon again, it was kinda hard but much fun. You couldnt do it on R/S/E.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 11, 2009)

Piekage said:


> Fixed that for you, because that's pretty much what it boils down to, regarding the best generation. I personally prefer Gold/Silver because it had two regions instead of one, plenty of shout outs to the originals, and most importantly, good looking Pokemon. One thing I hated about the last two generations is how ridiculous some most of the Pokemon looked. Off the top of my head, the only Pokemon I raised seriously from both generations were either Ralts and his evolutions, very rare like Salamence, or from the original. I don't play competively, so my Pokemon gotta be easy on the eyes, but that's just my opinion.
> 
> And Totodile for the win!


no is not a opinion is a fact Diamond,Pearl and Platinum is 100 times better than Gold and Silver,it had every ting Gold,Silver,Ruby,Sapphire had and more features,pokemon and better Graphics.

anym one that think Gold and Silver were the best are just ignorant.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 11, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> no is not a opinion is a fact Diamond,Pearl and Platinum is 100 times better than Gold and Silver,it had every ting Gold,Silver,Ruby,Sapphire had and more features,pokemon and better Graphics.
> 
> anym one that think Gold and Silver were the best are just ignorant.



It's an opinion. Also, it's one thing to improve on something already there, it's an entirely different thing to introduce totally original concepts, which G/S/C did. 

The day-night cycle? 
breeding? 
berries? 
Specialized pokeballs? 
specialized gear? 
An organized pack? 
The basis for Battle Frontier? 

G/S/C introduced all of that. D/P/Pt was merely working on something that was already there.


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 11, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> I don't see why so many people think G/S/C was the best gen when it's not. R/S/E and D/P/Pt were much better.



You're far, far in the minority.


----------



## Piekage (May 11, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> no is not a opinion is a fact Diamond,Pearl and Platinum is 100 times better than Gold and Silver,it had every ting Gold,Silver,Ruby,Sapphire had and more features,pokemon and better Graphics.
> 
> anym one that think Gold and Silver were the best are just ignorant.



"Anyone who _doesn't_ think G/S/C are the best are ignorant." See what I did there? Now your the ignorant one, fun isn't it?

Instead of insulting someone over their opinion, how about you *explain* yours? It's a hell of a lot better then making blanket statements and insultin everyone, possible getting reported for flaming, and generally looking like a jerk. 

It *is* an opinion, simply because a number of Platinum's features don't mean a thing to me. I don't care about all the "ground breaking features and graphics" and all that BS. I don't care about Wi-Fi. I _really_ don't care for the Pokemon. 

Does that mean I am right and G/S/C are the best Pokemon games? Of course not. They are the best for me, doesn't mean anyone else enjoyed them the way I did. By that token, your opinion doesn't dictate anything, let alone how much anyone enjoys anything, and insulting them for simply disagreeing with you is foolishness and won't get us anywhere.


----------



## Tone (May 11, 2009)

Every generation added something new, it's just that those changes don't really jump at you as much as GSC did, mainly because GSC was leaps and bounds over RBY in terms of mechanics and improvement.

Of course gameplay wise, RSE and DPPT are going to be better, as they've improved over those old mechanics.

Before someone starts calling me a troll, keep in mind that I'm talking about GAMEPLAY WISE, not ENJOYMENT. I sure as hell enjoyed GSC a lot more than I did RSE.

I know Kanto is nostalgic and all, but looking back on things, it had terrible implementation in GSC. Yes, they gave you more areas to go to, but aside from collect badges, there was really nothing to do. Here's hoping they tie the area into an actual sidequest that matters.

I just hope this doesn't turn into a nostalgia wave kinda like FR/LG. People were hyped, played the games for like two weeks, and nobody ever really mentioned them again.


----------



## Linkaro (May 11, 2009)

YAY!!!!!

off-topic:  The timeline is still:

R/B/Y/R/S/E -3 years-> G/S/C/D/P/Pt

where does col. and XD fit into this?


----------



## Gene (May 11, 2009)

The games have a timeline? Actually more like they're all connected?

The only thing I can think of is the Red Gyarados being mentioned at the very beginning of D/P.


----------



## El Torero (May 11, 2009)

I see d/p/p walkthrought as good as r/s/e. Only thing that made it a little better was Arceus


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2009)

Gene said:


> The games have a timeline? Actually more like they're all connected?
> 
> The only thing I can think of is the Red Gyarados being mentioned at the very beginning of D/P.



Red Gyrados is also mentioned in the fight area (D/P/Platinum) where you speak to one of the camera men who said he was the one who filmed the documentary.


----------



## firefist (May 11, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Red Gyrados is also mentioned in the fight area (D/P/Platinum) where you speak to one of the camera men who said he was the one who filmed the documentary.



so they actually mean the red gyrados from the lake of rage?


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 11, 2009)

Firefist said:


> so they actually mean the red gyrados from the lake of rage?



its the only one that exists...at least in a stationary "come look at me" manner.


----------



## Thelonious (May 11, 2009)

The fact that all of the generations are connected, and only separated by a matter of years has always appealed to me. It's a pretty cool thought to play one of the generations and know that you're three years ahead of one of your last favorite games. Much fun.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 11, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> Silver!
> 
> Best rival ever



only Giovanni could produce so much win


----------



## Thelonious (May 11, 2009)

Oh man, Giovanni.


----------



## Linkaro (May 11, 2009)

Gene said:


> The games have a timeline? Actually more like they're all connected?
> 
> The only thing I can think of is the Red Gyarados being mentioned at the very beginning of D/P.



which make me think that D/P/PT must take place somewhere during Gold's quest.  Gold began his quest 3 years after Red's quest ended.  

Pt also has the legendary birds, right?  They must have move to Sinoh after Red disturb them (and u to Lucus/Dawn to catch them.)  

I would like to point out the time machine.  FR/LG can connect to R/S/E normally.  However, in GSC (HG/SS), you need a Time machine.  In DPPt, the PKMN magically migrate.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 11, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> which make me think that D/P/PT must take place somewhere during Gold's quest.  Gold began his quest 3 years after Red's quest ended.
> 
> Pt also has the legendary birds, right?  They must have move to Sinoh after Red disturb them (and u to Lucus/Dawn to catch them.)
> 
> I would like to point out the time machine.  FR/LG can connect to R/S/E normally.*  However, in GSC (HG/SS), you need a Time machine.*  In DPPt, the PKMN magically migrate.



I remember the Time Machine... didn't you need to catch all Pokemon in G/S/C in order to get that or something? I forgot


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 11, 2009)

ctizz36 said:


> I remember the Time Machine... didn't you need to catch all Pokemon in G/S/C in order to get that or something? I forgot



No, I'm pretty sure it's available once you meet Bill in Goldenrod or something.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 11, 2009)

Tone said:


> *I just hope this doesn't turn into a nostalgia wave kinda like FR/LG. People were hyped, played the games for like two weeks, and nobody ever really mentioned them again*.


yeah it better not be a remake whit better graphs and more pokemon like FR/LG,they removed a lot of feature of R/S/E.

i hope they put a Jotho and Kanto contests and maybe a Jotho and Kanto Battle Frontier.hell even a Kanto and Jotho underground would be awesome.








Piekage said:


> *and most importantly, good looking Pokemon. One thing I hated about the last two generations is how ridiculous some most of the Pokemon looked. Off the top of my head, the only Pokemon I raised seriously from both generations were either Ralts and his evolutions, very rare like Salamence, or from the original. I don't play competively, so my Pokemon gotta be easy on the eyes, but that's just my opinion*.
> And Totodile for the win!


not for me I love a lot of Pokemon from the 3rd and 4th generation, only problem whit the new Pokemon in the 4th generation was the amount we got was little compared to the 2nd and 3rd generations.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 11, 2009)

One thing I was really disapointed about GSC is that once you go back to Kanto all the pokemon are of low level and it was way too easy to skim through it. It would be better to have the level upping harder, say level 40 at Jotoh elite 4 and Kanto at 80 and get ready for Ash you are around 90.

This way Kanto wouldn't be a wasted area and make the overall game harder and more streamlined.

Getting to level 100 should be much harder but by a normal play through you should also be able to reach a high level without grinding.

In the polls:
Chickorita


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 11, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> One thing I was really disapointed about GSC is that once you go back to Kanto all the pokemon are of low level and it was way too easy to skim through it. It would be better to have the level upping harder, say level 40 at Jotoh elite 4 and Kanto at 80 and get ready for Ash you are around 90.
> 
> This way Kanto wouldn't be a wasted area and make the overall game harder and more streamlined.
> 
> ...


i dont agree whit that ,if you dont like it deposit most of you pokemon and use low level ones or catch the new ones like Ash does in the Anime.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 11, 2009)

Jugglenaut said:


> No, I'm pretty sure it's available once you meet Bill in Goldenrod or something.



O yea I remember now... thanks 

Also, I too feel alone picking Chikorita as a starter too


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 11, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> YAY!!!!!
> 
> off-topic:  The timeline is still:
> 
> ...


I rather the GCN games have nothing to do with the GB/DS stories due to the fact that it had less to do with training and more about purifying a fixed list of Pok?mon. Game Freak should develop something for the consoles because Genius Sonority disappoints me.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 11, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> *I rather the GCN games have nothing to do with the portables' storyline *due to the fact that it had less to do with training and more about purifying a fixed list of Pok?mon. Game Freak should develop something for the consoles and not give it to someone like Genius Sonority.


well i believe the  of col and XD story is cannon,it just that the orre region don't have many wild pokemons and no gyms.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 11, 2009)

Same here it would just complicate the entire storyline in the handheld games, in my opinion


----------



## Black Wraith (May 11, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> i dont agree whit that ,if you dont like it deposit most of you pokemon and use low level ones or catch the new ones like Ash does in the Anime.



I'm not a hardcore gamer and I also don't play Pokemon competitively, I just casually play it, albeit for a long time.

From my perspective I do want to catch all the Pokemon but I also would prefer keeping one main team.

Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 11, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> only Giovanni could produce so much win



I wanna see Giovanni and Silver in the same place at the same time in SS/HG

That would be instant epic win


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 11, 2009)

i hope kanto is complete and not raped like in Gold/Silver/Crystal.since the DS games have more space capacity.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 11, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> i hope kanto is complete and not raped like in Gold/Silver/Crystal.since the DS games have more space capacity.


As a remake, they're most definitely replicate how Kanto looked like in GS (e.g. Cinnabar Island is nearly gone) but with a few improvements here and there. Perhaps going to Kanto means you're able to go to Sevii Islands once again.


----------



## Kabomacho (May 11, 2009)

Oh wow, this reminds me, I need to get the lastest version of Pokemon games... that also reminds me. I need to find my old DS and see if it still works. 

Anyway, sweet. Gold and Silver were my favorites!


----------



## Shiron (May 11, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> As a remake, they're most definitely replicate how Kanto looked like in GS (e.g. Cinnabar Island is nearly gone) but with a few improvements here and there. Perhaps going to Kanto means you're able to go to Sevii Islands once again.


Eh, I'm not sure they need to completely replicate how Kanto looked in GS. For example, I wouldn't be surprised if hey actually put Viridian Forest back to the way it was in RGBY and not have Cerulean Cave collapsed in on itself. But yeah, I'm going to guess that Cinnabar Island will remain just a Pokemon Center, and that the Safari Zone will most likely remain closed.

And also, I'm not really sure I want to see the Sevii Islands be back. They're technically just a mini region, but even so, they sitll just feel like part of Kanto to me and as a result, them being there would push the balance a bit too much toward Kanto, when the emphasis for a thing like GS remakes should be Johto. I wouldn't mind if Johto got it's own version of something like the Sevii Islans, but the Sevii Islands themselves would seem a bit off to me; if they're going to add in such an expansion for a region, it really should be one for Johto, not Kanto.


----------



## Stroev (May 11, 2009)

Nah, I'd like to leave it with a butchered Kanto; it really shows how it changed over time. And more likely than not, laziness too. But it was sweet nonetheless.

Or if they could have an unlockable original version with the same graphics and all.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 11, 2009)

For me, as long as they have Kanto... I'll be fine with that


----------



## Munak (May 11, 2009)

Anyways, if there are no Sevii Islands, I hope the power-leveling spot would be returned to Cerulean Cave, and hopefully, Mewtwo.


----------



## Narcissus (May 11, 2009)

Ah, so it's confirmed now, hmm.  I'll keep a look out.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 11, 2009)

Can't wait to see Clair


----------



## Munak (May 12, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> Can't wait to see Clair



Or how she's grown. 

Wait, is that a good thing?


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 12, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> Or how she's grown.
> 
> Wait, is that a good thing?



she hasn't grown, she's just been updated...after all you'll still be playing as "Gold", not some new trainer.

but yes, it is a good thing...she's only the most badass gym leader ever. I expect her gym to be suitably updated to 4th gen standards.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 12, 2009)

I hope silver at least gets Murkrow and Ursaring

It'd fit with his manga counterpart plus i love those pokemon.


----------



## Raiyu (May 12, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> Can't wait to see Clair



Who doesn't want to see Clair? pek


----------



## Tyler (May 12, 2009)

Ive been thinking about the Dragon's den constantly. I remember when I was younger I would spend hours searching for a Dragonair.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 12, 2009)

That reminds me.

Extremespeed Dratini


----------



## El Torero (May 12, 2009)

Dragonite with Dragon Dance, Extremespeed, Superpower and Outrage. So sweet


----------



## Broleta (May 12, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> no is not a opinion is a fact Diamond,Pearl and Platinum is 100 times better than Gold and Silver,it had every ting Gold,Silver,Ruby,Sapphire had and more features,pokemon and better Graphics.
> 
> anym one that think Gold and Silver were the best are just ignorant.



You're ignorant. Maybe they have nosalgia for G/S or -gasp- a different opinion than you?


----------



## Thelonious (May 12, 2009)

Broleta said:


> You're ignorant. Maybe they have nosalgia for G/S or -gasp- a different opinion than you?



I don't see the point in arguing with a kid who was an infant while the rest of us were playing Gold and Silver.


----------



## Tyler (May 12, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> I don't see the point in arguing with a kid who was an infant while the rest of us were playing Gold and Silver.



That explains it all. They probably think that because of the graphics. Or because D/p was a massive upgrade from the Gameboy Color game.

But in all actuality Gold/Silver wipe the floor with all of the games that came after it despite being 9 years older


----------



## Thelonious (May 12, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> That explains it all. They probably think that because of the graphics. Or because D/p was a massive upgrade from the Gameboy Color game.
> 
> But in all actuality Gold/Silver wipe the floor with all of the games that came after it despite being 9 years older



Yeah, precisely. I give the new generations props where they're due because they do continue to set the standards for later Pokemon games, but Gold and Silver brought so much more to the franchise than any other generation.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 12, 2009)

Plus Gold and Silver were just more fun.At least they were for me.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 12, 2009)

D/P inch out G/S due to online and the differentiation between physical and special attacks of the same type.


I think the reason people still like them so much is that pokemon was still big when they were around, now most people who were not 4 when they played them have either moved on thus hold their memories dear and prefer G/S to anything ever or are keeping up with stuff and see the cold hard facts of G/S being primitive compared to the plethora of things in D/P.


I never get why so many people dislike the 3rd gen so much...it was an improvement enough with the introduction of double battles...oh and dive was kickass.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 12, 2009)

I liked 3rd gen it introduced some of my favourite pokemon like Metagross,Slaking and Salamence.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 12, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> D/P inch out G/S due to online and the differentiation between physical and special attacks of the same type.



The fact that people even consider a 10-year old predecessor comparable is saying a lot.



> I think the reason people still like them so much is that pokemon was still big when they were around, now most people who were not 4 when they played them have either moved on thus hold their memories dear and prefer G/S to anything ever or are keeping up with stuff and see the cold hard facts of G/S being primitive compared to the plethora of things in D/P.



People already have said why they like it so much. It brought more to the table than any other game in the series. The quality of a game does not matter how new it is or what graphics it may have. Look at simple games like MM9 which are fan favorites, or the old Sonic games which are vastly preferred over the new ones. You sound pretty ignorant in trying to explain why we like these games when people have already expressed why. Newer =/= better. Keep that in mind.



> I never get why so many people dislike the 3rd gen so much...it was an improvement enough with the introduction of double battles...oh and dive was kickass.



3rd gen (R/S/E) was the worst of the four. Most of the pokemon introduced were pretty lameass with some few exceptions like Flygon, Salamence, Deoxys and Metagross. R/S actually took a step backward in omitting time in the game and while it did include Natures did not bring as much innovation as its predecessor.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 12, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The fact that people even consider a 10-year old predecessor comparable is saying a lot.
> 
> *Not really, most people prefer final fantasy games made for ps1 or SNES over the newer ones.*
> 
> ...



Bold......


----------



## Talon. (May 12, 2009)

i love you


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 12, 2009)

> Not really, most people prefer final fantasy games made for ps1 or SNES over the newer ones.



How is that even refuting the point I'm making? It emphasizes my main point. Newer =/= better. 



> No, when you sit and analyze what it actually did, 2 more types and a bunch of new pokemon doesn't come close to comparing to a worldwide online trading facility, wifi play, double battles and most of all the differentiation between physical and special moves. That if anything else easily puts D/P above G/S and anyone who can't see it doesn't know very much about how pokemon works.


 
Day/Night cycle.
Breeding.
The introduction to the concept of berries.
The introduction to a rough concept of Battle Frontier with Battle Tower in Crystal.
Specialized balls.
The only game so far to include two regions.

People care about a game's playability as well. Not everyone plays competitively. While the differentiation among moves themselves as being physical or special rather than among types was a great thing, a casual player probably will just use moves they like all the same. 

It's great D/P/Pt is using Wifi, I've got nothing against it but it is expanding on trading which has been with the series from the start, it's still a good thing though. 

I actually like the Generation IV games to let you know, but I still find the II as great games despite their age.



> Sonic fails cause they try to reinvent it into 3D...D/P did't make pokemon into a shooter or a fighter...it's still pretty much as it was in the R/B days...just crisper and all around better.



It's a myriad of reasons, and not always or just 3D. Remember that Adventure 1 and 2 were received generally well despite being 3D. 



> (and show me when did i speak about graphics...all pokemon games look like graphical crap compared to something like final fantasy lol...they're 2d pictures that bounce and mid quality cute-looking pixel models....i was talking about things like the contests and natures and double battles and the digging minigames and all those other innovations)



When you brought up G/S being "primitive" compared to DS you seem to imply it being older means it's of inferior quality. 



> double battles was way bigger of an innovation than anything else, G/S is credited with adding the new types but they didn't add enough pokes for those types, it's not fair them getting all the benefit for that. As for what makes something lame and what doesn't...that's pure opinion...each gen has some lame and some not lame stuff.



The biggest innovation this series has was the introduction of time and breeding. Especially the latter if you're thinking competitively. Both introduced in Gen. II. It was an original innovation, so yes, I do think II deserves a lot of the credit for it. Double battle is alright, I'm not a big fan of it, but to say it matches the things G/S brought is laughable.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 12, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> As a remake, they're most definitely replicate how Kanto looked like in GS (e.g. Cinnabar Island is nearly gone) but with a few improvements here and there. Perhaps going to Kanto means you're able to go to Sevii Islands once again.


i hope not they make some caves,city and route smallers in G/S.





Thelonious said:


> I don't see the point in arguing with a kid who was an infant while the rest of us were playing Gold and Silver.


no you retard ,im 20 yrs old and i played Gold the first day it was released .

i just use fact and logic.

same gameplay more features and better graphs >a ten yearl old game whit same gameplay,less features and shit graphs.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 12, 2009)

> double battles was way bigger of an innovation than anything else, G/S is credited with adding the new types but they didn't add enough pokes for those types, it's not fair them getting all the benefit for that. As for what makes something lame and what doesn't...that's pure opinion...each gen has some lame and some not lame stuff.



That's why nobody gave a shit about it in competitive play until D/P/Pt?
Real innovation my ass.


----------



## El Torero (May 12, 2009)

New info of the Coro Coro. It shows new Artbooks of new Pokemons and new female trainer.

And also, you can do something with the Pikachu colored Pichu and the Notched Ear Pichu in Ilex Forest.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 12, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> New info of the Coro Coro. It shows new Artbooks of new Pokemons and new female trainer.
> 
> And also, you can do something with the Pikachu colored Pichu and the Notched Ear Pichu in Ilex Forest.



I guess it's movie related then.
No Crystal as female trainer? The new one is eh.


----------



## El Torero (May 12, 2009)

EDIT: Damn. Protection.


----------



## Matt Perry (May 12, 2009)

Does it have a female trainer?


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 










A touch screen pokegear would be awesome.


----------



## Matt Perry (May 12, 2009)

Looks like our angle got decreased again, getting close to animal crossing for the ds now!


----------



## Broleta (May 12, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> no you retard ,im 20 yrs old and i played Gold the first day it was released .


Not to be a grammar nazi but damn, you're 20 and you use grammar like that? :amazed



Linkdarkside said:


> i just use fact and logic.
> 
> same gameplay more features and better graphs >a ten yearl old game whit same gameplay,less features and shit graphs.



Are you seriously trying to use logic to asess the quality of a video game, which is founded on intangibles such as enjoyment (factors which obviously cannot be explained with logic).


----------



## Masurao (May 12, 2009)

The new female trainer looks different. I expected to see a slightly different clothed version of the Crystal chick, Marina. The guy still looks pretty much the same.


----------



## Hentai (May 12, 2009)

I bet this time they will integrate the Serebi event.


----------



## Piekage (May 12, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> i just use fact and logic.
> 
> same gameplay more features and better graphs >a ten yearl old game whit same gameplay,less features and shit graphs.



From a technical stand point the newer generations are superior, that doesn't mean they are better games.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 12, 2009)

nooooooooooo. no Marina.


----------



## Tone (May 12, 2009)

I really wish nintendo would ditch the stupid hats for playable characters. :\


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 12, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> That reminds me.
> 
> Extremespeed Dratini



oh hell fuck yeah...i just found my Snorlax Killah!!


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 12, 2009)

the new girl is not bad but i liked Marina better.




Chibaku Tensei said:


> That reminds me.
> 
> Extremespeed Dratini


but we don't know if they will put stuff from crystal,i hope they do. 

like the odd egg you have a 50% chanse on getting a shiny baby pokemon.(i got a a shiny clefa in crystal)


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 12, 2009)

Jugglenaut said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you did not posted the other 3 scans

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stroev (May 12, 2009)

Needs more leaked images.


----------



## Raiyu (May 12, 2009)

Looks like we will be getting HeartGold/SoulSilver sooner then later.


----------



## limatt (May 12, 2009)

Hey guys is it worth it to get firered? I havn't played pokemon in forever and want something to entroduse me to it again so i'll be ready for soulsilver. Can't waite for this game on my old sliver i had a lugia that was close to 100 it took out anyone in my way


----------



## 2Shea (May 12, 2009)

limatt said:


> Hey guys is it worth it to get firered? I havn't played pokemon in forever and want something to entroduse me to it again so i'll be ready for soulsilver. Can't waite for this game on my old sliver i had a lugia that was close to 100 it took out anyone in my way



Fire Red is a great game, and if you're looking to re-experience Kanto; I definitely recommend it. It's alot of fun, and I think you'll really like it.


----------



## Shiron (May 12, 2009)

Raiyu said:


> Avatar
> 
> Looks like we will be getting HeartGold/SoulSilver sooner then later.


Meh, acutally probably not. I'll let BCVM22 explain why:

Avatar


			
				BCVM22 said:
			
		

> Trademark registration, even if it is earlier than the norm, doesn't mean that NoA's localization team is going to do in one month what it normally does in six or seven. That's just insanity. Even if it is a "faster than normal domestic launch," that's like still a three to five month wait rather than the usual six to seven.



All that happened was that they registered the names; that doesn't mean that the games will be released earlier than normal or anything. All it really has to mean, is that Nintendo's protecting the names of them from being stolen by someone else, as they do plan to release games by those names. No real judgment on release dates can be made from that.


----------



## limatt (May 12, 2009)

2Shea said:


> Fire Red is a great game, and if you're looking to re-experience Kanto; I definitely recommend it. It's alot of fun, and I think you'll really like it.



thanks i'll deff pick it up then. Man this takes me way back silver is the only pokemon game i loved and played the most i'll have to by a Ds now!


----------



## Thelonious (May 12, 2009)

Shiron said:


> All that happened was that they registered the names; that doesn't mean that the games will be released earlier than normal or anything. All it really has to mean, is that Nintendo's protecting the names of them from being stolen by someone else, as they do plan to release games by those names. No real judgment on release dates can be made from that.



Well, more than anything, it definitely shows intent on Nintendo America's part to get to work on these games as soon as possible. Sure, it may not affect the release date too drastically, but it's a good sign that we may get it sooner rather than later.


----------



## Shiron (May 12, 2009)

Or... It's just a practice of "better safe than sorry," and they trademarked them now just to make sure that they're not stolen, as is the purpose of trademarking names. Nothing can be drawn either way from them having trademarked it now; it may be them wanting to try and get it out earlier, or it could be them just being cautious. Either way, we don't know the why, so it's better to be safe than sorry ourselves and not get our hopes up for some quick release date, and be disappointed when it doesn't happen.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 12, 2009)

We can always hope that NoA have the soul to give the game earlier then previously to not break the heart of gamers.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 12, 2009)

no headbutt trees?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 12, 2009)

Maybe they've changed things round a bit, a bit like the route in the area.

Maybe.


----------



## Thelonious (May 12, 2009)

Shiron said:


> Or... It's just a practice of "better safe than sorry," and they trademarked them now just to make sure that they're not stolen, as is the purpose of trademarking names. Nothing can be drawn either way from them having trademarked it now; it may be them wanting to try and get it out earlier, or it could be them just being cautious. Either way, we don't know the why, so it's better to be safe than sorry ourselves and not get our hopes up for some quick release date, and be disappointed when it doesn't happen.



Of course, I'm just bringing in all possibilities. Sure, if we're playing safe in the face of false hopes, it's best to assume that the release date won't be drastically affected, but that doesn't mean that there isn't a possibility of it happening. Personally, it's not affecting my hopes at all. I mean, I'm happy as long as we get it. I'm willing to wait six or seven months.



Linkdarkside said:


> no headbutt trees?



I noticed that. That's definitely a bit of a nostalgic drawback.


----------



## Shiron (May 12, 2009)

Personally, I was expecting the lack of Headbutt-trees. From what I've heard, honey trees were meant to be introduced in the second gen anyway, so it's not surprising that they aren't going to put the headbutt-trees back; they already have the stuff for honey trees all set up and easy to copy, whereas they would have had to have come up with some solution for the lack of a Headbutt TM (namely a Headbutt tutor, which would make them go through the process of having to decide which of the 242 Pokemon since GSC to let learn it) if they were to keep the Headbutt trees. Just going with Honey trees is overall easier, and they pretty much serve the same purpose, so I'm not really surprised to see Headbutt-trees not reappearing.

Although, I suppose it is possible that they just removed the Headbutt trees now, but if nothing else, it is a hit to the likeliness of them returning.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 12, 2009)

I was hoping for Crystal to be in it too

heres what it looks to me.  for one,  Gold looks younger in this.  his front hair is shorter in the new version
in the manga,  Crystal has been known to have brownish hair on the covers. plus the new one has a 2 prong ponytail as well

Compare if you will:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tyler (May 12, 2009)

Im picking the girl, like I always do 

I like her hat and bow.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 12, 2009)

Shiron said:


> No real judgment on release dates can be made from that.



why thank you Mr. Buzz Killington.


----------



## Thelonious (May 12, 2009)

Kuwabara99 said:


> I was hoping for Crystal to be in it too
> 
> heres what it looks to me.  for one,  Gold looks younger in this.  his front hair is shorter in the new version
> in the manga,  Crystal has been known to have brownish hair on the covers. plus the new one has a 2 prong ponytail as well
> ...



I really don't think that there's many remarkable differences between the original art and the new ones. Sure, they made a few changes for the sake of an update, but they're still ultimately recognizable and familiar.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 12, 2009)

The female trainer (supposed to be Kris or someone new?) looks more like one of the NPC trainers. I think it's the blue overalls. 



Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I bet this time they will integrate the Serebi event.


That's what I'm hoping they do. The only Pokémon I need left are Mew (working on that in Ranch), Celebi, and Arceus. Celebi was a giveaway at some event before so there's no other way to get it unless it's Nintendo Wi-Fi.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 12, 2009)

Yuck she looked better with blue hair and what's with the outfit?

Gold looks good though anything on Silver?


----------



## Stroev (May 12, 2009)

So I've compared how different old New Bark and DS New Bark look. I know times have changed and updates are obvious, but...

_Wow._


----------



## Peter (May 12, 2009)

Wow, the female character's outfit doesn't look so great. 

Wish they would've stuck with the original. :/


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 12, 2009)

Where's ma Silver and Clair?


----------



## Stroev (May 12, 2009)

I'd think that a national dex will be open once the Elite Four are beat. Hopefully Johto gets it's own this time.

Also, I once sent mail(the item) to Morty, thinking he could send me a letter back on how to cross the dark floor of his gym. Yes, I thought mail was communicable with NPC's when I was younger.

:3


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2009)

Gosh, each generation something happens to my best game.

My Blue was stolen.
My Silver was stolen.
My Sapphire was washed.
My Leaf Green was lost.
My Pearl was pawned.

Please not this time, so is this a remake?  I hope they include Celebi in the American version this time


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 12, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Please not this time, so *is this a remake*?  I hope they include Celebi in the American version this time


Have you been following this thread, or are you really asking?


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 12, 2009)

Kuwabara99 said:


> I was hoping for Crystal to be in it too
> 
> heres what it looks to me.  for one,  Gold looks younger in this.  his front hair is shorter in the new version
> in the manga,  Crystal has been known to have brownish hair on the covers. plus the new one has a 2 prong ponytail as well
> ...


nah i don't think she is Marina.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 12, 2009)

the least they could have done was change her hairstyle.  but no,   nostalgia purposes


----------



## Shiron (May 12, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> nah i don't think she is Marina.


Yeah, definitely not; the only thing they really have in common is that they both wear red shirts; beyond that, everything different (except I suppose the hairstyles, which are kind of similar, but there are still distinct differences there too). There's no way that's supposed to be Crys/Marina; this person is definitely a new female character.


----------



## Tyler (May 12, 2009)

Let Marina stay in Crystal version. 

This is a brand new girl with a nice innocent design. Gold and Silver never had a girl trainer to begin with


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 12, 2009)

I wonder how long till we get pictures of Silver.


----------



## Stroev (May 12, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> I wonder how long till we get pictures of *Clair*.


Much better choice of words, pal. Or Jasmine.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 12, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> Gold looks good though anything on Silver?





Chibaku Tensei said:


> Where's ma Silver and Clair?





Chibaku Tensei said:


> I wonder how long till we get pictures of Silver.


**


----------



## Thelonious (May 12, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> I wonder how long till we get pictures of Silver.



I'm hoping that it's relatively soon. Silver has always been one of my favorite characters, especially amongst the rivals.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 12, 2009)

FireRed & LeafGreen did the final battle song justice...hopefully Heart Gold & Soul Silver will make it even better.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhfJO366AM4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




ofcourse its gonna be hard to top Cynthia:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7Iy8H7cWNk[/YOUTUBE]





...unless they make Claire the new Champion


----------



## Prince Leon (May 12, 2009)

Kris! Kris!

Where are you Kriiisssss?


----------



## Stroev (May 12, 2009)

It's Jasmine. Why else was she standing next to Sinnoh's League? 

I hope Johto gets one of it's own.


----------



## Kaenboshi (May 13, 2009)

That new girl's design is interesting to say the least. I'm not sure about it in comparison to Crystal's.

Now, I have to wonder: are Heart Gold and Soul Silver just remakes of Gold and Silver, or will their continuity have direct links to Fire Red and Leaf Green? If the latter, would that mean the final opponent is Red by default, or would Leaf also be an option?


----------



## Thelonious (May 13, 2009)

Kaenboshi said:


> Now, I have to wonder: are Heart Gold and Soul Silver just remakes of Gold and Silver, or will their continuity have direct links to Fire Red and Leaf Green? If the latter, would that mean the final opponent is Red by default, or would Leaf also be an option?



I suppose it's a possibility, but I honestly hope not. It'd be rather different to think that they'd make such an abstract connection between two different sets of remakes.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 13, 2009)

what are you saying?

 if Blue/Green were a top Mt. Silver instead of Red?


----------



## Thelonious (May 13, 2009)

I really can't see that happening either. I mean, regardless of what other version figureheads will be implemented, Red still represents the best of the best in the franchise. He was the original main character, and in the second generation, the best trainer in the world. I don't see why they'd change that.


----------



## Kaenboshi (May 13, 2009)

As in, could either Red of Leaf be up there. It's just something I thought about today, because with adding the gender option, you end up with continuity branching. With that in mind, they could either continue the branching in some way (no idea how) or just pick one as the default canon (and we all know that would Red's).

 I already know that the variable option probably wouldn't go over well, if only because it interferes with recreating the original experience of Gold and Silver, and there's a greater sense of attachment to Red. It was just a question I thought I'd throw out there.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 13, 2009)

Sounds like a possibility. Perhaps if you choose Gold, you get to fight Red. If you choose the new girl, you'd fight Leaf. Though I'm assuming it will be just Red until proven different.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 13, 2009)

well its not like you don't fight "Leaf" anyway...he is the second best trainer in the game and is the head of the 8th Kanto Gym ~Giovanni's former base.


----------



## Thelonious (May 13, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> well its not like you don't fight "Leaf" anyway...he is the second best trainer in the game and is the head of the 8th Kanto Gym ~Giovanni's former base.



Yeah, that's how I see him being integrated again. Not only does it cover the figureheads and keep true to the original, but it's fitting to the plot, anyway.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 13, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> well its not like you don't fight "Leaf" anyway...he is the second best trainer in the game and is the head of the 8th Kanto Gym ~Giovanni's former base.


Leaf is the female protagonist. You're talking about Blue (Green in JPN).


----------



## Hentai (May 13, 2009)

Lets not call him /her Leaf....that sounds weird. Green is better


----------



## Thelonious (May 13, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Lets not call him /her Leaf....that sounds weird. Green is better



Yeah, please. Calling her Leaf is just endlessly confusing.


----------



## Tyler (May 13, 2009)

lol @ leaf.

I kinda like it.



> Hey sup, Leaf?



nvm Green is better


----------



## Thelonious (May 13, 2009)

One of the things I really can't wait for with these is the hunt for the three legendary dogs. Finding them is part of what made them my favorite legendaries.


----------



## El Torero (May 13, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> One of the things I really can't wait for with these is the hunt for the three legendary dogs. Finding them is part of what made them my favorite legendaries.



Yeah, I?m remembering these hours using the Pokedex to trying to ambush them in a route, then Super repels to make them to only appear and trying to catch them with a Scyther with False Swipe and a Haunter with Mean Look and Hypnosis.

Now things are more easy with Shadow Tag Wobbuffet and Arena Trap Dugtrio


----------



## Hentai (May 13, 2009)

Dogs > Birds > Lake Trio > Golems

Suicune being the most awesome




"New CoroCoro scans have been leaked on Japanese image boards and, as expected, they reveal new information regarding Pokémon Heart Gold and Soul Silver. Below is a list of some new features and other Pokémon HG/SS related news highlighted by CoroCoro:

    * Starter Pokémon are not the only Pokémon that will follow you in-game
    * New playable female character (not from Pokémon Crystal version)
    * Player`s Pokémon gear has been upgraded (possible camera addition)
    * Notch-eared Pichu confirmed in-game (Pikachu-Colored Pichu interacts with this Pichu in a possible in-game event)
    * More Wi-Fi features to be added
    * Sprout Tower and Slowpoke Well remodeled
    * New Pokémon Sugimori art revealed
    * CoroCoro hints at Kanto`s return
    * Not Confirmed: Skateboard key item in-game (like bike) and September 11th 2009 release date in Japan"

*Balmorhea -  - S/T*


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 13, 2009)

I don't like the design of the new female character.Cool that it's not just starters that follow you around.


----------



## Kyou (May 13, 2009)

Lol Female design is pretty unattractive.
Green was good, Dawn or whatever her name was good. That one is pretty dodgy, but tbh I didn't like Crystal's design.

The bloke looks pretty cool though . Suicine  ... I wish to  catch yooooou


----------



## Thelonious (May 13, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Yeah, I´m remembering these hours using the Pokedex to trying to ambush them in a route, then Super repels to make them to only appear and trying to catch them with a Scyther with False Swipe and a Haunter with Mean Look and Hypnosis.
> 
> Now things are more easy with Shadow Tag Wobbuffet and Arena Trap Dugtrio



Seriously, man, it just won't be the same as long as you know what you're doing. At least we can still engage in the general pursuit. It was one of my favorite parts of that generation.



> CoroCoro hints at Kanto`s return



This is all I was waiting for.


----------



## El Torero (May 13, 2009)

From what I´ve read, the female character (male if you pick the girl lol) will have also a role, similar to the male/female character in D/P/P (the one that picked the starter weak to your starter and which only battles once or twice ).

I hope his/her role will be bigger and she battles against my Meganium with her Typholosion and not with her Quilava level 19 as maximum


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 13, 2009)

Kanto's Return.....

To quote the brilliant comedian mind of Dane Cook



			
				Dane Cook said:
			
		

> YES...YES...Y-E-S!


----------



## Wesley (May 13, 2009)

Does waiting to evolve Pokemon make them stronger?


----------



## Thelonious (May 13, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Does waiting to evolve Pokemon make them stronger?



As far as I know, it just makes it so they learn certain moves earlier.


----------



## Wesley (May 13, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> As far as I know, it just makes it so they learn certain moves earlier.



So Pokemon don't have different stat growths?  I know leveling up is random, but isn't there an average that each kind of Pokemon has with unevolved Pokemon having a higher one?


----------



## Thelonious (May 13, 2009)

Wesley said:


> So Pokemon don't have different stat growths?  I know leveling up is random, but isn't there an average that each kind of Pokemon has with unevolved Pokemon having a higher one?



I don't think so, but then again, I don't know too much about skill buffing in general. I'm sure someone here can answer this much more thoroughly.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 13, 2009)

Some pokemon benefit from learning moves in a pre-evolved state that they can't learn after evolving. 

Prime example is shroomish, if you take it to lvl 41 it'll learn spore but if you evolve it to breloom at like lvl 20something or basically any level before 41 it will not.


But no, stats are only affected by EVs IVs and the species you're using, not how long you waited to evolve.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 13, 2009)

You also need less ex points to level up.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 13, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> You also need less ex points to level up.



Bleh...i feel dirty for you thinking about how much exp you need to lvl...as if it compares to breeding for IVs as far as time consumption goes lol.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 13, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Bleh...i feel dirty for you thinking about how much exp you need to lvl...as if it compares to breeding for IVs as far as time consumption goes lol.



I don't understand all the IV/EV stuff and don't play competitively so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 13, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> I don't understand all the IV/EV stuff and don't play competitively so it doesn't matter.



Link removed - IV

 - EV


----------



## Black Wraith (May 13, 2009)

Yeah, I tried when I played Diamond, but time is a luxury that I don't really have anymore. I still haven't played Platinum.


----------



## firefist (May 13, 2009)

the new female protagonist looks fine 
It would be cool to be able to ride with a skateboard, he also has one in the manga I think.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 13, 2009)

Gold & Silver > all other Pokemon games.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 13, 2009)

Firefist said:


> the new female protagonist looks fine
> It would be cool to be able to ride with a skateboard, he also has one in the manga I think.


well the skateboard was suposed to be in the original Gold and Silver.

 if the skateboard is in GS/SS, i hope the bike is also a option.





dragonbattousai said:


> Best Pokemon Johto Saga Openings in:


----------



## Black Wraith (May 13, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTK5RqZ64CE&feature=PlayList&p=F5D6846D07F08F9B&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=13[/YOUTUBE]

Still the best intro. Though I haven't watched the show in years.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2009)

Firefist said:


> the new female protagonist looks fine
> It would be cool to be able to ride with a skateboard, he also has one in the manga I think.



Yeah, I'm kind of surprised they didn't use the female trainer from Crystal.


----------



## firefist (May 13, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> well the skateboard was suposed to be in the original Gold and Silver.
> 
> if the skateboard is in GS/SS, i hope the bike is also a option.
> 
> ...


he used both, so I think they will add both. kinda like the 2 bikes in r/s/e.
Maybe we're also getting a pool minigame in the arcarde?


Kira Yamato said:


> Yeah, I'm kind of surprised they didn't use the female trainer from Crystal.



me too, maybe they thought she got old or they add her to the game in a diffrent way or plan something for the new one.


----------



## Gaiash (May 13, 2009)

Firefist said:


> the new female protagonist looks fine
> It would be cool to be able to ride with a skateboard, he also has one in the manga I think.


I'm sure it won't be too long before people get over the shock and accept her design.

I'm 100% with you about the skateboard.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 13, 2009)

Not as good as Red and Blue, but Silver and Gold were great, and I will be picking up Soul Silver.

Lugia is my favorite pokemon period. pek


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 13, 2009)

i hope there no exclusive content for the DSi.



Firefist said:


> he used both, so I think they will add both. kinda like the 2 bikes in r/s/e.
> Maybe we're also getting a pool minigame in the arcarde?


yeah i gues




Thelonious said:


> I really can't see that happening either. I mean, regardless of what other version figureheads will be implemented, Red still represents the best of the best in the franchise. He was the original main character, and in the second generation, the best trainer in the world. I don't see why they'd change that.


wtf he never was called the best


----------



## Hentai (May 13, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Not as good as Red and Blue, but Silver and Gold were great, and I will be picking up Soul Silver.
> 
> Lugia is my favorite pokemon period. pek



Same here, though, i think i might pick up the HeartGold too when it later comes out as German version.


----------



## Thelonious (May 13, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> wtf he never was called the best



Yeah, but it was definitely inferred. He's the strongest trainer you could ever encounter in that generation, and any other up until the fourth gen. Not to mention he essentially has respect as the main character, anyway.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 13, 2009)

Images revealed show that the Start Menu appears to be on the Touch Screen now (as it should have been ever since D/P/Pt). You still need to press X to access it though.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 13, 2009)

So they actually have a skateboard now? I remember all those rumors back when the original G/S came out that it had skateboard.


----------



## Thelonious (May 13, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> So they actually have a skateboard now? I remember all those rumors back when the original G/S came out that it had skateboard.



It's still not confirmed yet. But, we can hope.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 13, 2009)

Skateboarding Totodile?

 That would be awesome.


----------



## Thelonious (May 13, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> Skateboarding Totodile?
> 
> That would be awesome.



Greatest thing ever.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 13, 2009)

Skateboarding Pikachu :ho


----------



## Shiron (May 13, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> So they actually have a skateboard now? I remember all those rumors back when the original G/S came out that it had skateboard.


No; the Skateboard thing was just a rumor posted on 2ch, on a post that also said CoroCoro would reveal the release date to be September 11th for Japan, at a price at 4900 yen (or something like that). CoroCoro mentioned no such thing about the date or anything though, nor a skateboard, so the info on that was false.


----------



## Stroev (May 13, 2009)

Pikachu almost went surfing and flying in Pokemon Yellow. 

And I don't remember anything about a skateboard, nor in the original. Help?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 13, 2009)

Remember the train rides, I miss that, and the radio station in Goldenrod


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 14, 2009)

Survivor said:


> And I don't remember anything about a skateboard, nor in the original. Help?


Before G/S was released, it was said that a skateboard could be used instead of the bike, but it was never put in the final product.


----------



## Thelonious (May 14, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Remember the train rides, I miss that, and the radio station in Goldenrod



Yeah, that atmosphere will always have a warm connotation to me. Time to go play Crystal again.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 14, 2009)

Interesting that the menu is now part of the touch screen, but I still prefer the menu on the right side.  I hope they have an option for that in case people don't like the touch screen version instead.


----------



## Thelonious (May 14, 2009)

dragonbattousai said:


> Interesting that the menu is now part of the touch screen, but I still prefer the menu on the right side.  I hope they have an option for that in case people don't like the touch screen version instead.



Do we have any scans of this?


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 14, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> Do we have any scans of this?


Scroll up to the leaked CoroCoro scan I posted.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 14, 2009)

So you can have other pokemon follow you as well? I hope they put the pokemon to proper scale then, because I want to stroll through the Pokemon League with mah Red Gyarados.


----------



## Hentai (May 14, 2009)

Whats the part about Platinum and Arceus on that Scan?


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 14, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Whats the part about Platinum and Arceus on that Scan?


It's nothing really important, but those in Japan who see the 12th movie get Arceus and will unlock the full story about Arceus in Platinum at the Oreburgh Mine.

All about some of the ways to melt a woman's heart.


----------



## Thelonious (May 14, 2009)

battlerek said:


> So you can have other pokemon follow you as well? I hope they put the pokemon to proper scale then, because I want to stroll through the Pokemon League with mah Red Gyarados.



As illogical as it would be, I'd get such a kick out of having a giant Feraligator or Ursaring follow me around. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Hentai (May 14, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> It's nothing really important, but those in Japan who see the 12th movie get Arceus and will unlock the full story about Arceus in Platinum at the Oreburgh Mine.
> 
> this



I see thanks.

I guess that Arceus has to have fateful Encounter, like it is with Shaymin and Gracidea-flowers.

Now i have to ask a friend if he can find a AR code for that Event so he can unlock it for me  


Edit: okay, that mini-quest thing is lame, just talking, only thing you get is a Flame Plate.


----------



## Jeff (May 14, 2009)

battlerek said:


> So you can have other pokemon follow you as well? I hope they put the pokemon to proper scale then, because I want to stroll through the Pokemon League with mah Red Gyarados.



What happens if I walk with a Shuckle?  Will it slow me down considerably?


----------



## Sasuke RULES (May 14, 2009)

*just wow !!

and Cyndaquil 4 sure *


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 14, 2009)

Rehash


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 14, 2009)

why is the female trainer such a big deal to you guys?

i don't care if she's a retarded looking hunchback as long as it doesnt affect gameplay...besides, i don't think ive ever even _used_ the female trainer.


----------



## Hentai (May 14, 2009)

I will use the male one here too.

But in Platinum: Female Trainer >>> Male


----------



## Falco-san (May 14, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> why is the female trainer such a big deal to you guys?
> 
> i don't care if she's a retarded looking hunchback as long as it doesnt affect gameplay...besides, i don't think ive ever even _used_ the female trainer.



I do in Platinum actually, because the male looks like a Douche with his faggy little hat.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 14, 2009)

I only use the male... I've never been the female in any of the games


----------



## firefist (May 14, 2009)

also going to use the male. but if I had D/P/P I would also choose the girl.


----------



## Tyler (May 14, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> I do in Platinum actually, because the male looks like a Douche with his faggy little hat.





That was so funny.

New Female Trainer>Marina


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2009)

The last time I chose a male character was back with Gold and Silver and I'm going to do the same thing with the remakes. Not for the nostalgia sake but the male trainer actually looks cooler compared to the male figures for R/S, FR/LG and D/P.


----------



## Munak (May 15, 2009)

I dunno, she seems kind of cute. But not lolicute.


----------



## 2Shea (May 15, 2009)

I preferred Crystal a lot more, but meh I can deal with the new one.

Her big ass hat is a bit much though lol.


----------



## Hentai (May 15, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> I dunno, she seems kind of cute. But not lolicute.



Only Hikari is lolicute


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2009)

The girl is alright, but I always preferred the Male in the G/S/C version just because he has a badass wardrobe.  He does seem to have lost that in HG/SS with those pretty tight-around-the-ankle pants.


----------



## Thelonious (May 15, 2009)

I've always picked the guy in every generation. So, naturally, I'm going with Gold for this one. Not to mention that I'd rather not see that big fuck-off hat all the time.


----------



## 2Shea (May 15, 2009)

Images from CoroCoro released on the official site:


​
Nice to see some clear, quality pics finally lol.


----------



## Thelonious (May 15, 2009)

Damn, it's looking ridiculously pretty. I love the remodeled Sprout Tower and Slowpoke Well.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 15, 2009)

I might get this :ho

I've actually just started playing Gold again yesterday and then I read that they're remaking it. Can't believe it's been TEN YEARS since they were released though. That's mind boggling.

Where has my life gone


----------



## Thelonious (May 15, 2009)

Osiris said:


> I might get this :ho
> 
> I've actually just started playing Gold again yesterday and then I read that they're remaking it. Can't believe it's been TEN YEARS since they were released though. That's mind boggling.
> 
> Where has my life gone



Just far enough to find yourself grown and still wanting to play Pokemon.

Welcome. You have many friends here.


----------



## firefist (May 15, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> The last time I chose a male character was back with Gold and Silver and I'm going to do the same thing with the remakes. Not for the nostalgia sake but the male trainer actually looks cooler compared to the male figures for R/S, *FR/LG* and D/P.






well, he seems to look better in the first gen.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 15, 2009)

any one found a translation of the famitsu scan on the part about the pokemon following you? i want to see if only started call follo the trainer.




2Shea said:


> Images from CoroCoro released on the official site:
> 
> 
> ​
> Nice to see some clear, quality pics finally lol.


yeah they look awesome.


----------



## Peter (May 15, 2009)

2Shea said:


> Images from CoroCoro released on the official site:
> 
> 
> ​
> Nice to see some clear, quality pics finally lol.



Awesome pics, it looks like HeartGold and SoulSilver will surpass Platinum in terms of looks.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2009)

Firefist said:


> well, he seems to look better in the first gen.



The reason I mentioned Fr/Lg is because I still liked the female trainer a bit more than the male trainer for that game. 

If the *male character for Fr/Lg* were up against the *female trainer for Crystal*, I'd choose the *male trainer* in that scenario.

Crystal: Is the only pokemon gen where I preferred the male version over the female in terms of appearance.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 15, 2009)

some one translated the new pics from the official japanese page

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tone (May 15, 2009)

I like Lugia's "COME AND GET IT" pose there.


----------



## Peter (May 15, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> some one translated the new pics from the official japanese page
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Woahh, Sprout Tower's gonna be awesome. 

Thanks for posting the translated version.


----------



## Falco-san (May 15, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puJl207RCDk[/YOUTUBE]

Someone's excited 
Oh and he's right.
Silver-------------------------->Gold.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 15, 2009)

Crystal---------------->G/S


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2009)

LOL...I'm surprised there aren't more G/S/C fanboys doing their own youtube editorial on the latest releases 

How many times was the word "fuck" used in that video?


----------



## Falco-san (May 15, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> Crystal---------------->G/S


Realisticly speaking yes.
But my inner Nostalgia fanboi says: "HELL NO SILVER FTW!!!"


----------



## Black Wraith (May 15, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Realisticly speaking yes.
> But my inner Nostalgia fanboi says: "HELL NO SILVER FTW!!!"



I'll be getting silver too. I prefer the name.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2009)

I still say Silver was the best, but hey Crystal had it's share of upgrades as well but the jump wasn't as big as from R/B to G/S.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 15, 2009)

Crystal was my 1st 2nd gen game and my first GBA game.


----------



## firefist (May 15, 2009)

crystal wasn't that interessting for me I guess. I spend more time on my silver edition.



Tone said:


> I like Lugia's "COME AND GET IT" pose there.



seconded. I hope they add it to the cover.


Kira Yamato said:


> The reason I mentioned Fr/Lg is because I still liked the female trainer a bit more than the male trainer for that game.
> 
> If the *male character for Fr/Lg* were up against the *female trainer for Crystal*, I'd choose the *male trainer* in that scenario.
> 
> Crystal: Is the only pokemon gen where I preferred the male version over the female in terms of appearance.



well yea, with newer gens, the males started to look a bit weird.


----------



## Tyler (May 15, 2009)

2Shea said:


> Images from CoroCoro released on the official site:
> 
> 
> ​
> Nice to see some clear, quality pics finally lol.



I can't breathe 

/nerd


Random thought:

Is anyone planning on trading all of their favorite pokes to the Johto region or what?


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 15, 2009)

i gotta say i agree with my poke soul brotha from youtube 

KEEP ALL THAT OLD SHIT IN THERE!!!

~~~~~


damn, those pics look amazing...especially the art for that tower.

these games are gonna knock the shit outta all others before it no doubt.


----------



## Falco-san (May 15, 2009)

What's this shit I keep hearing about Kanto being axed?
People are saying there aint enough space on a DS card for Kanto.

It better not be true. That would suck ass.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 15, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> What's this shit I keep hearing about Kanto being axed?
> People are saying there aint enough space on a DS card for Kanto.
> 
> It better not be true. That would suck ass.





who said that bullshit!!!!???


----------



## Twilit (May 15, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> What's this shit I keep hearing about Kanto being axed?
> People are saying there aint enough space on a DS card for Kanto.
> 
> It better not be true. That would suck ass.


Sounds like a lie to me.

I'm sure a DS card can hold just as much if not more than a GBC cartridge.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 15, 2009)

Bullshit. All of Sinnoh in Platinum doesn't even fill up a 128 MB card.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 15, 2009)

Twilit said:


> sure a DS card can hold just as much if not more than a GBC cartridge.



Yeah a DS card holds 32 times more space. And Gold/Silver/Crystal didn't even max out the GBC cartridge IIRC.

Space issues shouldn't be any problem at all unless they added a ton of things to Johto, and even then.

I'd imagine there will also be a new little side region, like the Sevii Islands, to explore too.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 15, 2009)

i hope Eusine is in the game ,only this time we can chose 1 of the legendary beast from running away.

example

Eusine: I am searching for the legendary......(then a choosing screen appear whit the names of Suicune,Raikou and Entei.

The chosen Pokemon then later battle you whit not running away.


----------



## Stroev (May 15, 2009)

They may have to change his name. Similarities with his name and Suicune are a bit obvious.


----------



## Thelonious (May 15, 2009)

I'd rather they just not implement Euisine into the story. I mean, sure, it'd make for a fair bit of nostalgia, but it may complicate things with the choice of legendary dog.


----------



## Falco-san (May 15, 2009)

I hope they improve Kanto, make the Gym Leaders harder, open the Safari Zone, that shit.
Also I agree with the brotha from Youtube, if there's gonna be Islands, make THEM located in Hoen. So we can catch a few Hoen Pokes there.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 15, 2009)

Would love to see how the Whirl Islands turn out, and more from the Seafoam Islands other than just Blaine's gym.


----------



## Thelonious (May 16, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Would love to see how the Whirl Islands turn out, and more from the Seafoam Islands other than just Blaine's gym.



Oh yeah, definitely. I mean, as cool as the new remodels are, the Whirlpool Islands should be magnificent.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 16, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> Oh yeah, definitely. I mean, as cool as the new remodels are, the Whirlpool Islands should be magnificent.



I had a hell of a hard time finding Lugia in that place, till I found a guidebook to help me out


----------



## Tyler (May 16, 2009)

What happened to Cinnibar (sp) Island? I never got that far in the game.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 16, 2009)

Volcano destroyed most of the city. Only the Pokemon Center was left.


----------



## Kaenboshi (May 16, 2009)

A volcano erupted, leaving only the Pokemon Center for some reason.

Edit: beaten to it


----------



## Legend (May 16, 2009)

I can't wait and the starter walks with you like in Yellow.


----------



## Thelonious (May 16, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I had a hell of a hard time finding Lugia in that place, till I found a guidebook to help me out



Oh god, me too. I remember giving up the second or third time I played through it. I already did it once, so I didn't feel like dealing with that fucking labyrinth again.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 16, 2009)

Legend said:


> I can't wait and the starter walks with you like in Yellow.



i heard *ANY* pokemon will walk with you...






though its probably just the small/medium ones...


----------



## Munak (May 16, 2009)

Trail me, Milotic. 

Wait, she's not medium.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 16, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> The Majority of cards are 128. However, their have been games using 256 MB and it has been said that DQ9 will be the first to use 512MB. Also, if I remember correctly the highest GBA cart was only 32MB



In other words, NO EXCUSE TO EXCLUDE KANTO!


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 16, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> Trail me, Milotic.
> 
> Wait, she's not medium.



i hope Tyranitar counts as one of the poke's that can follow you cuz i'll have that mofo follow me everywhere, schoolin bitches


----------



## firefist (May 16, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> i heard *ANY* pokemon will walk with you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it would be cool though, if you could ride your pokemon instead of the bike (like suicune etc)

_______

btw: since we're all getting hyped and such, anyone interessted in something like this? Link removed
me couldz open a thread if yes


----------



## 2Shea (May 16, 2009)

Firefist said:


> btw: since we're all getting hyped and such, anyone interessted in something like this? Trigun NCOP
> me couldz open a thread if yes



I'd rather not play it with the remake coming out soon, I'd like the story and everything to to seem as new and fresh to me as possible. I haven't played it since my very first original time through so yeah, I don't remember much of it haha.

There may be some people who might be interested though


----------



## firefist (May 16, 2009)

2Shea said:


> I'd rather not play it with the remake coming out soon, I'd like the story and everything to to seem as new and fresh to me as possible. I haven't played it since my very first original time through so yeah, I don't remember much of it haha.
> 
> There may be some people who might be interested though



does not need to be with the 2. gen only. we could also do r/s/e, fr/lg, r/b/y. that one was just an example since the game is the longest in the 3 gens so more people could go with it^^. We could also do something diffrent then 2. gen because of the reson mentioned above. maybe FR/LG since it's the remake of the first gen and now we are getting the second one.


----------



## ItzDestiny (May 16, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puJl207RCDk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Someone's excited
> Oh and he's right.
> Silver-------------------------->Gold.



LOLL, his freakin funny as

his description on ho-oh *classic*


----------



## Thelonious (May 16, 2009)

I still want to meander around Johto with my trusty Ursaring tailing me.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 16, 2009)

i wonder if the jotho dex will be updated to have the new evos and prevos.

like Mamoswine.


----------



## Hentai (May 16, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> i wonder if the jotho dex will be updated to have the new evos and prevos.
> 
> like Mamoswine.



No, that will come later with the national Dex i guess.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> i heard *ANY* pokemon will walk with you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When they started showing the trainer walking around with a pikachu you knew it wasn't limited to starters. But yeah, I haven't seen any examples of him walking around with huge pokemon as of yet.


----------



## Kosshi (May 16, 2009)

The most awesome Pokemon games I have played. Don't disrespect these versions because they are what made this game what it is today. 

Totodile is Awesome. 

Both Gold and Silver are good. Different level Legendary Pokemon same stuff.

16 badges baby.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 16, 2009)

It'd be kinda weird if you could have Arceus or one of those 10+ foot legendaries trailing you...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 16, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It'd be kinda weird if you could have Arceus or one of those 10+ foot legendaries trailing you...



Weird it would be godwin I wonder if they will make some new pokemans


----------



## Falco-san (May 16, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> No, that will come later with the national Dex i guess.



I don't know. I'm currently leveling a Bagon in my Platimun game. But Bagon is in the National Dex, but he's able to evolve just fine.

I dearly hope I can trade with my Platinum, so I can breed some johto starters that I have =D


----------



## GsG (May 16, 2009)

Lol if you can walk around town with legendary pokemon and more lol if you actually get reactions from the townsfolk.


----------



## Shiron (May 16, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Weird it would be godwin I wonder if they will make some new pokemans


Not for Heart Gold/Soul Silver, no, since these are just remakes of Gold and Silver, and aren't starting a new generation or anything. New Pokemon won't be popping up until games with a new region comes out (or unless Genius Sonority releases something for the Wii in between HG/SS and the next game that has a reference to new Pokemon, similar to how XD had references to Bonsly and Muchlax in it).


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2009)

What they need to add to this game is a way to transfer pokemon in large droves ><

If I for example want to make Soul Silver my main game, how many months will it take me to transfer all my pokemon from Diamond and Silver to that game? =/


----------



## Shiron (May 16, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> What they need to add to this game is a way to transfer pokemon in large droves ><
> 
> If I for example want to make Soul Silver my main game, how many months will it take me to transfer all my pokemon from Diamond and Silver to that game? =/


Yeah, definitely. I'm not expecting Game Freak to make any such change, but it would definitely be awesome if they did.

At the very least, it would be nice if they made a game similar to Pokemon Box R/S for the Wii, that would let you just dump all the Pokemon in your boxes into it, and then just as easily copy them back to another game, no trading required. Would make things so much easier.


----------



## Hentai (May 16, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> When they started showing the trainer walking around with a pikachu you knew it wasn't limited to starters. But yeah, I haven't seen any examples of him walking around with huge pokemon as of yet.



I would guess there is an option to select a pokemon to follow you, and depending on size and kind, i guess you will see a "possible", or "not possible" next to the pokemon you have.


----------



## Linkaro (May 16, 2009)

I wonder if Mom's Bank of Johto is still going to be in this game.


----------



## Felix (May 16, 2009)

As long I can have my Charizard/Blastoise behind me


----------



## ctizz36 (May 16, 2009)

^^ Didn't she buy you stuff for your room... I remember having a huge Snorlax it was awesome


----------



## Linkaro (May 16, 2009)

ctizz36 said:


> ^^ Didn't she buy you stuff for your room... I remember having a huge Snorlax it was awesome



yes....WITH THE MONEY YOU GIVE HER!!!!


----------



## Twilit (May 16, 2009)

I hope they keep the Togepi egg


----------



## Shiron (May 16, 2009)

^They most likely will; I don't really see any reason they would remove it.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 16, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> I wonder if Mom's Bank of Johto is still going to be in this game.


The cool thing about that was the giant Snorlax doll she'd buy, and seeing that in 3D on Stadium 2.

I wonder if they'll make you team up with Lance for a double battle against Team Rocket at the Lake of Rage...


----------



## Black Wraith (May 16, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> I wonder if Mom's Bank of Johto is still going to be in this game.



I've always been disapointed with this being removed in later games.

I used to bank all my cash and then go train my Pokes at the E4 until they'd faint, I used to call it death training.


----------



## firefist (May 16, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> The cool thing about that was the giant Snorlax doll she'd buy, and seeing that in 3D on Stadium 2.
> 
> I wonder if they'll make you team up with Lance for a double battle against Team Rocket at the Lake of Rage...



I hope so, too.


I kinda would also like to see a champ-change, like first there is lance, after you beat red someone else takes lances place (maybe someone from a newer gen, introducing the new pokes)and you could battle Lance at the dragon's den every week (most unlikely but meh)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2009)

Shiron said:


> Yeah, definitely. I'm not expecting Game Freak to make any such change, but it would definitely be awesome if they did.
> 
> At the very least, it would be nice if they made a game similar to *Pokemon Box R/S for the Wii*, that would let you just dump all the Pokemon in your boxes into it, and then just as easily copy them back to another game, no trading required. Would make things so much easier.



That's how I transferred large chunks of my pokemon from Ruby and Sapphire to my Leaf Green game. And that's what I'm hoping for in a storage type game for the Wii. 

I'm a little doubtful since they're coming out with Pokemon Ranch this June which might negate any real possibilities of us seeing something like Pokemon Box.


----------



## Tyler (May 16, 2009)

I hope they think of something because I hate, and I mean *HATE* catching thousands of bidoof's and starly's to trade so I can get my valuable pokes on the desired game.

And trading 6 at a time takes forever. I hope they let you transfer boxes of pokemon because that will make it a whole lot easier. If not I will just trade the pokemon I really really love to Gold and Silver


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 16, 2009)

2 pic from that sunday show


and the video[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qi0G3BK4N1U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tyler (May 16, 2009)

The girl in the pink dress is cute


----------



## Thelonious (May 16, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> The girl in the pink dress is cute



I think they hired her because she looks like an Aipom.


----------



## souji tendou (May 16, 2009)

does she? I just think shes just cute.


----------



## Thelonious (May 16, 2009)

souji tendou said:


> does she? I just think shes just cute.






It's uncanny.


----------



## Tyler (May 17, 2009)

I noticed her ears looked like monkey ears too. Still doesn't stop her from being cute


----------



## Mider T (May 17, 2009)

Heart Gold and Soul Silver still sound like some bad Magical Girl anime


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 17, 2009)

They're running out of ideas. They went from colours to gems and to a metal with Platinum. Now they are using organs and life-force.

EDIT: Forgot FR/LG, which are both derived from elements.


----------



## Tyler (May 17, 2009)

Don't you like it though.

Pokemon Pink Version. 


I wonder when they will stop making new pokes. Its embarrassing to say I know like every pokemon and at least 6 moves they can learn


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 17, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> They're running out of ideas. They went from colours to gems and to a metal with Platinum. Now they are using organs and life-force.
> 
> EDIT: Forgot FR/LG, which are both derived from elements.


It's not so bad. At least they haven't gotten to types of matter yet. Pok?mon Solid and Liquid, anyone?


----------



## ItzDestiny (May 17, 2009)

Still waiting for Pokemon Rainbow


----------



## Mider T (May 17, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> Still waiting for Pokemon Rainbow



Putting two male Pikachus in the Day Care then getting a Snorlax egg?


----------



## Tyler (May 17, 2009)

I wonder what the box art would look like. Rainbow doesn't necessarily have to represent being gay.

I mean if so, are their any gay pokes?


----------



## Mider T (May 17, 2009)

^I just gave you (Heart) Gold and you brushed it off.


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> I wonder what the box art would look like. Rainbow doesn't necessarily have to represent being gay.
> 
> I mean if so, are their any gay pokes?



Jynx is obviously a drag queen.


----------



## Tyler (May 17, 2009)

Jynx is fierce. Don't hate 



I hate that the pokemon peeps changed jynx skin color


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 17, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> I mean if so, are their any gay pokes?


Nope. It's been proven since the original Gold/Silver. Attract never works on same genders. Believe me, I've tried it, and I've seen it failed. Doesn't work.


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

Jynx is quite obviously a BBW drag queen.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 17, 2009)

Yeah, it's really stupid all this racism stuff. It's a black Pokemon get the fuck over it!

Anyway, I think Ditto is the biggest prostitute in the world, any pimps (which one is it that looks like a pimp) dream, it'll fuck anything.


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

I say Lickitung is the closest we'll get to a pimp.


----------



## firefist (May 17, 2009)

The new music sounds fine, it's not that diffrent.

Show us the music of the Dragon's Den


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

Firefist said:


> The new music sounds fine, it's not that diffrent.
> 
> Show us the music of the Dragon's Den



Did someone already post the music? I didn't hear it yet.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 17, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> I say Lickitung is the closest we'll get to a pimp.





All it needs is a stick.


----------



## firefist (May 17, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> Did someone already post the music? I didn't hear it yet.



if you're talking about the old one
PREDICAMENT

I want to hear the new version for the new games, they didnt show it yet.

_____________


btw was this song also in g/s?
Link removed


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> All it needs is a stick.



Oh god, I should've seen that coming.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 17, 2009)

You can't forget the countless brothels and whorehouses in the Pokemon world.

What are we teaching out kids?


----------



## firefist (May 17, 2009)

Pokemon is full of illegal activities lol


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

Everything fun has an air of illegality.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 17, 2009)

Firefist said:


> Pokemon is full of illegal activities lol





So true.


----------



## .:Jason:. (May 17, 2009)

I come bearing gifts!


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 17, 2009)

i wonder who has the hat fetish over at game freak...


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 17, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> i wonder who has the hat fetish over at game freak...


Ken Sugimori is the character designer, so wouldn't he be the one that comes up with the hats?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 17, 2009)

Too loli for me... On second thought...


----------



## ctizz36 (May 17, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> Ken Sugimori is the character designer, so wouldn't he be the one that comes up with the hats?



Perhaps or it maybe the game designer or someone that produced the game I don't know


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2009)

It's obvious that in the upcoming months we'll be flooded with Heart Gold and Soul Silver fanart. It's just how life works


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 17, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> It's obvious that in the upcoming months we'll be flooded with Heart Gold and Soul Silver fanart. It's just how life works


lol, too late man. Soul's been compared to Mario and the parody fanart already spawned.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 17, 2009)

I can't wait for this game.....September come already so I can import.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 17, 2009)

The problem with being a universal prostitute:


Why?


----------



## firefist (May 17, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> The problem with being a universal prostitute:
> 
> 
> Why?



I bet it was from a muk lol


----------



## Legend (May 17, 2009)

JasonKunxx said:


> I come bearing gifts!


Im thinking alot of doujins will be coming.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 17, 2009)

JasonKunxx said:


> I come bearing gifts!


that was created by a hentai artist which do some poke hentai.


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> that was created by a hentai artist which do some poke hentai.



Should've seen this coming.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 17, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> The problem with being a universal prostitute:



 that's funny... sad, but humorous


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

OH GOD WHEN WILL CAMPER TOM STOP CALLING ME FFFFFFFFFUUUUUU-


----------



## Stroev (May 17, 2009)

Chain breeding. 

Metamorphoze


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

So, I just beat the Elite Four in Crystal on my first time through. I almost forgot how Lance's team is essentially a parade of Dragonites.


----------



## snoph (May 17, 2009)

I do, I do


----------



## Twilit (May 17, 2009)

So I was playing through Gold Version on an old GBa that my friend brought over.


HOW THE FUCK DOES A RAT NOT DIE FROM A GIANT ROCK SNAKE?


Oh, and the fucking game wouldn't save. Which I found out after staying up till 4:30 AM.

Nonetheless this game is gonna be orgasmic.


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

Twilit said:


> Oh, and the fucking game wouldn't save. Which I found out after staying up till 4:30 AM.
> 
> Nonetheless this game is gonna be orgasmic.



This is why I used VBA for older Pokemon games. No chance of the battery being burned out.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 17, 2009)

Dunno...my original silver bought in like 1999-2000 works fine still...and it has over 350 hours of playtime too .


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (May 17, 2009)

I lost my copy of silver years ago. I can't believe that I'm in my 20s and still want a pokemon game.


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Dunno...my original silver bought in like 1999-2000 works fine still...and it has over 350 hours of playtime too .



That's extremely lucky.


----------



## Linkaro (May 18, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> that was created by a hentai artist which do some poke hentai.



You...do mean girls....not Pokemon change into girls?  Then I will have to bang my head in a spike wall...even though I just already bang my head on a table...


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> You...do mean girls....not Pokemon change into girls?  Then I will have to bang my head in a spike wall...even though I just already bang my head on a table...



I'm fairly sure there's some of everything...there's maybe even some girls dressed as pokemon...ask kira .


----------



## Munak (May 18, 2009)

Flame Gold and Glacier Silver? Nah, I don't have a knack for naming things.


----------



## Linkaro (May 18, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> I'm fairly sure there's some of everything...there's maybe even some girls dressed as pokemon...ask kira .



I don't get it....


----------



## Thelonious (May 18, 2009)

So, I'm really hoping that they make the remakes more difficult than the original. If I start with Totodile, essentially only train him, and end up with a level 52 or 53 Feraligatr by the time I hit the Elite Four, I can usually win with just him and maybe one fire type.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 18, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> You...do mean girls....not Pokemon change into girls?  Then I will have to bang my head in a spike wall...even though I just already bang my head on a table...


yeah i ment girls


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 18, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> So, I'm really hoping that they make the remakes more difficult than the original. If I start with Totodile, essentially only train him, and end up with a level 52 or 53 Feraligatr by the time I hit the Elite Four, I can usually win with just him and maybe one fire type.



yeah, the levels need to be boosted...i remember the first gym leaders highest pokemon was a level 9 Pidgeotto.


oooooooohhhh, scary


----------



## Thelonious (May 18, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> yeah, the levels need to be boosted...i remember the first gym leaders highest pokemon was a level 9 Pidgeotto.
> 
> 
> oooooooohhhh, scary



Yeah, really. 

My Totodile was at least Level 12 at that point so I was like, "Oh shit, his last one is probably har-- .. what."


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 18, 2009)

Not only do levels need to be boosted they need to do something so it doesn't feel like you're walking all over the gym leader even though you might be a few levels higher. Sure I can understand if you're like 10 levels higher and you win but say you're only maybe around 1-5. If you are then the leader's done with anyway. That's one reason why it's so hard to fight a regular gym leader and actually be worried about losing. If you're at a higher level then hey it's smooth sailing. 

I've never really liked that.


----------



## Thelonious (May 18, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Not only do levels need to be boosted they need to do something so it doesn't feel like you're walking all over the gym leader even though you might be a few levels higher. Sure I can understand if you're like 10 levels higher and you win but say you're only maybe around 1-5. If you are then the leader's done with anyway. That's one reason why it's so hard to fight a regular gym leader and actually be worried about losing. If you're at a higher level then hey it's smooth sailing.
> 
> I've never really liked that.



Yeah, that's what always annoyed me about this generation. I mean, if you have a Pokemon with enough brute strength, diversified attacks, and a good three to five levels above your opponent, you can essentially plow through all of the competition.

Which is why a Feraligatr with Bite, Earthquake, Slash, and Surf can virtually murder the game.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 18, 2009)

They should make leveling a lot more harder and rewarding.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 18, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> Yeah, that's what always annoyed me about this generation. I mean, if you have a Pokemon with enough brute strength, diversified attacks, and a good three to five levels above your opponent, you can essentially plow through all of the competition.
> 
> Which is why a Feraligatr with Bite, Earthquake, Slash, and *Surf *can virtually murder the game.


Surf is a special move so it not a good choise for Feraligatr, Aqua tail or Waterfall are better for him,Crunch>Bite and Ice Punch > Slash.

also the point of the pokemon game is to level to becoume stronger than the trainer in game which include Gym leaders.


----------



## Thelonious (May 18, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> Surf is a special move so it not a good choise for Feraligatr, Aqua tail or Waterfall are better for him,Crunch>Bite and Ice Punch > Slash.



Yeah, that's what I'm saying, I didn't even specially pick any moves for the sake of strength. I just sort of went with the flow and ended up raping everything that came into my path.



Linkdarkside said:


> also the point of the pokemon game is to level to becoume stronger than the trainer in game which include Gym leaders.



Yeah, but it'd be great if they made it harder to do so. It would provide more of a challenge.


----------



## Deva Path (May 18, 2009)

> Large rumors have been spreading since Nintendo's announcement of the Pokémon Gold and Silver remakes. Titled 'Pokémon HeartGold and Pokémon SoulSilver', these games have already started to be widely anticipated by the huge fanbase associated with it.
> 
> Pokémon, or Pocket Monsters, and the HeartGold and SoulSilver versions have fortunately been previewed throughout magazines in Japan, like CoroCoro. Fortunately, a magazine by the name of Dokoroma Japan Weekly has some inside details of the new Pokémon games. Since the magazine had info unapproved by Nintendo, the issue was recalled, with only 39 copies being sold that day. "The magazine always has late news, but it didn't this time!", said a local resident of the area where the magazine was being sold.
> 
> ...



Pretty cool.


----------



## firefist (May 18, 2009)

God Realm said:


> Pretty cool.



indeed, especially...




> If the player chooses the male character, it is said that Red will be atop Mount Silver. If the player chooses the female, Green is atop Mount Silver. Blue remains as Viridian Gym Leader.
> 
> The Johto Pokédex holds 151 Pokémon, this includes the first 99 Johto Pokémon (excludes Celebi) and 52 Pokémon from Kanto, Hoenn and Sinnoh.
> 
> ...



yay they including green and giovanni too  any chances of him and silver meeting?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 18, 2009)

So Gary is Green now?


----------



## firefist (May 18, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> So Gary is Green now?



nop, Gary is Blue in the american and european version. Green is the girl.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 18, 2009)

Firefist said:


> nop, Gary is Blue in the american and european version. Green is the girl.



Then who's Green?


----------



## firefist (May 18, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Then who's Green?





the girl on the right.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 18, 2009)

Ah, not a very known character


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Ah, not a very known character



I have a 100 times more fanart of Green than I have of Red then again that's expected


----------



## Tyler (May 18, 2009)

Im Glad Green is back!

I picked her in FireRed years ago. Now I get to fight her


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 18, 2009)

Lol Team Magma references and Giovanni.


----------



## Deva Path (May 18, 2009)

Sources state that the rumors are most likely false.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 18, 2009)

^Yeah, most of that info sounds too good to be true. Also, the part where it mentions "Crystal." The new female isn't even Crystal. I do like the idea of the trainer at Mt. Silver, as I was pondering about before.



Darth Nihilus said:


> So Gary is Green now?


His name is Green in the original Japanese only because the first games were Red & Green; everywhere else had Red & Blue, so his localized name became Blue.


----------



## .:Jason:. (May 18, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> that was created by a hentai artist which do some poke hentai.



Who? PM me their profile link.


----------



## Stroev (May 18, 2009)

So perhaps Crystal is the original girl.

And Green, Blue, and Red also appeared in the manga versions. Quite a good read, too.

Recent progress for me: summaries


----------



## Falco-san (May 18, 2009)

Crystal is the girl you could choose in Pokémon Crystal.
I sure do hope I can trade with Platinum right away 
I just bred a Chikorita a Cyndaquil and a Murkrow..


----------



## Tyler (May 18, 2009)

I was planning on trading a shiny chikorita I hatched a while ago. But his nature sucks. Im just gonna SR until I get the right nature.


----------



## Thelonious (May 18, 2009)

Shiny Chikorita is ugly as shit. 

And, I'm hoping at least a few of those rumors are true. I think we already knew Kanto was gonna be implemented, so it's no real surprise that it's possibly already formatted. As far as the alternating character at the top of Mt. Silver, that's actually pretty cool. The change won't matter to me, since I'm going to use a male character either way. Plus, fuck yeah, Giovanni.


----------



## Z (May 18, 2009)

Giovanni!


----------



## ctizz36 (May 18, 2009)

I, for one, would think most of the rumors will be become true... perhaps overtime I don't know


----------



## Gaiash (May 19, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Then who's Green?


Well more people choose to call the rival Green. Plus since this game will match with FRLG I suspect he'll be called Green again in HGSS.


----------



## Hentai (May 19, 2009)

> If you correctly place the three puzzles in the Ruins of Alph, the legendary beasts will come and battle you.



Wat

Do they mean the 3 dogs?


----------



## Thelonious (May 19, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Wat
> 
> Do they mean the 3 dogs?



Yeah, man, that tripped me out. I doubt it'll work out that way.


----------



## Hentai (May 19, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> Yeah, man, that tripped me out. I doubt it'll work out that way.



Yes, that sounded weird somehow


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 19, 2009)

I'm sure the Three Dogs will be running around Johto like the old version.  Or if that goes into the story, then maybe they will do something else.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 19, 2009)

Same here I mean they wouldn't change that... would they?


----------



## Tyler (May 19, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> Shiny Chikorita is ugly as shit.



Is it ugly because you don't have one? 

It looks fine to me, and its not like I'm not gonna evolve it.


----------



## Thelonious (May 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Is it ugly because you don't have one?
> 
> It looks fine to me, and its not like I'm not gonna evolve it.



.. Yes. 

FAR BE IT FROM ME TO DENY MY HATER WAYS.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 19, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Wat
> 
> Do they mean the 3 dogs?


yeah they the legendary beast.


----------



## Reisen Undongen (May 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Is it ugly because you don't have one?
> 
> It looks fine to me, and its not like I'm not gonna evolve it.



To me, it just look like it's older than it usually look, like an rotten color on a dead leaf.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 19, 2009)

Chikorita gets no love in this poll. Though I chose Totodile, he's my favourite 2nd gen starter. But I might pick Cyndaquil on my second playthrough.


----------



## Thelonious (May 19, 2009)

I've never picked Chikorita. In fact, the only grass starter I ever started with was Turtwig on the few times I played through Diamond.

Maybe I should restart Crystal with Chikorita.


----------



## souji tendou (May 19, 2009)

Haven't seen shiny chikorita. Can someone show it to me please?

But you should always go with the fire starter!!! Be a man!!! Face every challenge with fire!!! Burn all obstacles!! Charmander, Cyndaquil, Torchic, Chimchar!!! <3


----------



## Magellan (May 19, 2009)

Im going to play with Totodile. Feraligator is so awsome.


----------



## Stroev (May 19, 2009)

So if 4th gen will be here, looks like Magmortar and Gliscor and the likes are playable then.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 19, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Chikorita gets no love in this poll. Though I chose Totodile, he's my favourite 2nd gen starter. But I might pick Cyndaquil on my second playthrough.



I feel the same way... no one, as it seems, doesn't like a challenge at all


----------



## Thelonious (May 19, 2009)

Survivor said:


> So if 4th gen will be here, looks like Magmortar and Gliscor and the likes are playable then.



I definitely hope so. I'm just hoping that we're getting access to some third and fourth gen Pokemon in general.


----------



## Linkaro (May 19, 2009)

ctizz36 said:


> I feel the same way... no one, as it seems, doesn't like a challenge at all



Except for 3rd Gen (I chose Mudkip), I always choose the fire starter.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 19, 2009)

totodile always!
He's ma favorite! Gonna rumble and stomp everyone in ma pad.
Now I just need to get me a charmander hahaha.


----------



## Thelonious (May 19, 2009)

Charmander is a necessity in all generations.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 19, 2009)

souji tendou said:


> Haven't seen shiny chikorita. Can someone show it to me please?


----------



## Kaenboshi (May 20, 2009)

After playing restarting Gold with Chikorita, I think start with it in Heart Gold.





> If the player chooses the male character, it is said that Red will be atop Mount Silver. If the player chooses the female, Green is atop Mount Silver. Blue remains as Viridian Gym Leader.


 Great to see that question answered.


----------



## Thelonious (May 20, 2009)

Well, it's still not confirmed that that info is correct. We can hope, though.


----------



## Munak (May 20, 2009)

Ever since the anime, I could imagine my lovely Chikorita humping my leg. 

She gets a vote.


----------



## Kaenboshi (May 20, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> Well, it's still not confirmed that that info is correct. We can hope, though.


 Oh. **


----------



## Wesley (May 20, 2009)

No love for the grass types?


----------



## Thelonious (May 20, 2009)

Wesley said:


> No love for the grass types?



Grass types aren't "cool".


----------



## ItzDestiny (May 20, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> Grass types aren't "cool".



X2

Even though i'm a huge fan of both chikorita and bayleaf, the last evolution doesn't look serious enough to be a powerhouse unit for my team


----------



## Thelonious (May 20, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> X2
> 
> Even though i'm a huge fan of both chikorita and bayleaf, the last evolution doesn't look serious enough to be a powerhouse unit for my team





TASTE MAH POLLEN.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 20, 2009)

Wesley said:


> No love for the grass types?


Meganium is limp wristed, but 3rd generation had Sceptile so there is _one_ good grass starter.


----------



## Tyler (May 20, 2009)

Meganium is awesome. 

Stop the grass type hate


----------



## Thelonious (May 20, 2009)

I don't think I've ever lost to a grass type.

Ever.


----------



## Tyler (May 20, 2009)

Well that's because you haven't battled my beautiful shiny Chikorita


----------



## Thelonious (May 20, 2009)

We should. Let's plan a battle when the remakes come out.

Next year.


----------



## Munak (May 20, 2009)

Celebi is still a bitch, though. Pain in the fucking ass.


----------



## ItzDestiny (May 20, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Meganium is limp wristed, but 3rd generation had Sceptile so there is _one_ good grass starter.



Venasaur & Torterra ??


----------



## Thelonious (May 20, 2009)

Venusaur.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 20, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> Venasaur & Torterra ??



are totally eclipsed by Charizard, Empoleon and Infernape.


Sceptile basically had no competition in his generation...Torchic and Swampert were gay


----------



## Thelonious (May 20, 2009)

Blaziken's character design was just horrible.

Just horrible.


----------



## Hentai (May 20, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> Blaziken's character design was just horrible.
> 
> Just horrible.


----------



## firefist (May 20, 2009)

the best grass starter is bulbasaur (ivysaur, venusaur)


----------



## Deva Path (May 20, 2009)

Charizard, Feraligatr and Venusaur ftw!


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 20, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> Blaziken's character design was just horrible.
> 
> Just horrible.


maybe for you.

Blaziken design is my favorite of all the fire starters last evolution.


----------



## Reisen Undongen (May 20, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> Grass types aren't "cool".



<333 Water types are cool. <3


----------



## ~M~ (May 20, 2009)

Competitively most starters are pretty much worthless anyways, not just the grass ones. Empoleon and Infernape seem to be the only ones that aren't just gimmicky.


----------



## Shiranui (May 20, 2009)

~M~ said:


> Competitively most starters are pretty much worthless anyways, not just the grass ones. Empoleon and Infernape seem to be the only ones that aren't just gimmicky.



I'm thinking of using _Empoleon_, though I'm not quite sure which of his sets I want to use. His _Agility Sweeper_ set is tempting, though generally I would prefer to use _Swords Dance_. I may just breed one of each and test which harmonizes the best with my style.


----------



## Aruarian (May 20, 2009)

Blastoise for life!


----------



## zendo uzimaki (May 20, 2009)

heart gold and sole silver sound strange to me


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 20, 2009)

~M~ said:


> Competitively most starters are pretty much worthless anyways, not just the grass ones. Empoleon and Infernape seem to be the only ones that aren't just gimmicky.



Lol no. All feasible in UU/OU ladders.


----------



## delirium (May 20, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> I'm thinking of using _Empoleon_, though I'm not quite sure which of his sets I want to use. His _Agility Sweeper_ set is tempting, though generally I would prefer to use _Swords Dance_. I may just breed one of each and test which harmonizes the best with my style.



If you use the agility set have a snorlax counter. It's what I use to counter the agility empoleons running around and it works like a charm. 50% damage max after the pateya boost is all it can manage.

all starters are definitely usable, though.


----------



## ItzDestiny (May 20, 2009)

Seroiusly, pokemon is really losing its concepts.

The last 2 generation had the ugliest of Pokemon's.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 20, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> Seroiusly, pokemon is really losing its concepts.
> 
> *The last 2 generation had the ugliest of Pokemon's*.


actually that is not true.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 20, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> actually that is not true.


It's in my opinion that the designs aren't as great as the first two, especially since from R/S/E onwards, he has had assistance in designs.


----------



## masterriku (May 20, 2009)

You know it wasn't until I voted for cyndaquil as my starter had I realized I had developed a fire starter fetish.So now I'm going with either chikorita or totodile but......... I picked totodile the first time I played and chikorita doesn't exactly fly with me especially because the first 3 gyms own it. Oh god Pokemon dilemma and now my head is starting to hurt.


----------



## Thelonious (May 20, 2009)

I love how Linkdarkside spent so much time in this thread badly wording his disagreements and making it appear as if they're fact.

Too entertaining.


----------



## Stroev (May 20, 2009)

While FORUMITE appeared!

FORUMITE used TROLL! It's super effective!


----------



## Tyler (May 20, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> actually that is not true.



Yes it is.

How does it feel?

Anyways I only like a selected few of the designs from R/S/E. The DPPt designs are okay.

Johto and Kanto pokes are my fav. They seem so fresh despite being over 13 years old


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 20, 2009)

masterriku said:


> You know it wasn't until I voted for cyndaquil as my starter had I realized I had developed a fire starter fetish.So now I'm going with either chikorita or totodile but......... I picked totodile the first time I played and chikorita doesn't exactly fly with me especially because the first 3 gyms own it. Oh god Pokemon dilemma and now my head is starting to hurt.



Same here! I chose Totodile on my first game on Pokemon Gold, but I always make a habit of choosing the fire-starter on every new game I start...


----------



## Thelonious (May 21, 2009)

masterriku said:


> You know it wasn't until I voted for cyndaquil as my starter had I realized I had developed a fire starter fetish.So now I'm going with either chikorita or totodile but......... I picked totodile the first time I played and chikorita doesn't exactly fly with me especially because the first 3 gyms own it. Oh god Pokemon dilemma and now my head is starting to hurt.



I find that a properly raised Totodile can usually plow pretty well through the first few gyms. It makes the game rather easy.


----------



## ZenGamr (May 21, 2009)

Can't wait. G/S was the best pokemon series ever.


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2009)

Most pokes post GSC have shit designs, far too cutesy.

It's actually Nintendo's fault. The original pokemon were far more monster-like and muscular, but Nintendo didn't want them in a game. So he toned them down for RGB, and there ya go. It's been a slippery slope ever since.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 21, 2009)

Cyndaquil as always.


----------



## Gunners (May 21, 2009)

I always chose water starters until the last gen, that penguin to me looked to freakin stupid.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 21, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> How does it feel?
> 
> ...


um nope you wrong ogly pokemons are part of the series since generation 1.

if all pokemons were cool looking it would be boring.that why we have cute,cool,ogly and tough in each geberation.


----------



## Hentai (May 21, 2009)

You all are wrong.

Generation 1-2: 10% cool Pokemon 90% shitty
Generation 3-4: same (10% cool, 90 shitty) but the 90 shitty are just more shitty than the ones in Gen. 1 and 2


----------



## Stroev (May 21, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> You all are wrong.
> 
> Generation 1-2: 10% cool Pokemon 90% shitty
> Generation 3-4: same (10% cool, 90 shitty) but the 90 shitty are just more shitty than the ones in Gen. 1 and 2


Opinions of the minority are bad, thus a bannable offense.


----------



## Shiranui (May 21, 2009)

delirium said:


> If you use the agility set have a snorlax counter. It's what I use to counter the agility empoleons running around and it works like a charm. 50% damage max after the pateya boost is all it can manage.
> 
> all starters are definitely usable, though.



Coincidentally, I was planning on using Lucario, simply because I find him to be an interesting character, but I suppose I have more of an incentive to use him now. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Tyler (May 21, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> um nope you wrong ogly pokemons are part of the series since generation 1.
> 
> if all pokemons were cool looking it would be boring.that why we have cute,cool,ogly and tough in each geberation.






What? First of all, what is ogly? And second, what are you talking about? I never said "ogly pokemon weren't apart of thse series "


----------



## ~M~ (May 21, 2009)

Jugglenaut said:


> Lol no. All feasible in UU/OU ladders.



In UU yeah, but in OU there are better choices out there.


----------



## Thelonious (May 21, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> You all are wrong.
> 
> Generation 1-2: 10% cool Pokemon 90% shitty
> Generation 3-4: same (10% cool, 90 shitty) but the 90 shitty are just more shitty than the ones in Gen. 1 and 2



I can agree with this, actually.


----------



## Ziko (May 21, 2009)

So you're saying that 90% of the Pokemon's look like shit? I'm sorry, but I can't agree with that!


----------



## Black Wraith (May 21, 2009)

I thought the original had some really good designs however since R/S/E I started to get the feeling that the guys over at Gamefreak are running out of ideas.


----------



## The Darkstar (May 21, 2009)

my pants just got tight... ;o j/k

but yeah, i Loved the orgional gold and silver. mostly cause you needed to get 16 badges.  i hope they keep with that. *shakes fist*


----------



## ItzDestiny (May 21, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> I thought the original had some really good designs however since R/S/E I started to get the feeling that the guys over at Gamefreak are running out of ideas.



X2

This guy right here, know what his talking about


----------



## Stroev (May 21, 2009)

This is one of those few games that blows me away with nostalgia full force(I'm sorry I'm not as old as you SNES nerds ).


----------



## Falco-san (May 21, 2009)

Look, Sugimori has drawn over 1000 different Pokémon already, they're not running out of ideas...

They're not even halfway there.
The "OLD POKEMANS ARE COOL NEW ARE STOOPID" is dumb rose tinted nostalgia goggle shit.

Same with Zelda games.
People piss on MM
WW comes out
People piss on WW, MM was better.
TP comes out
People piss on TP, WW was better.


----------



## Stroev (May 21, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Look, Sugimori has drawn over 1000 different Pok?mon already, they're not running out of ideas...
> 
> They're not even halfway there.
> The "OLD POKEMANS ARE COOL NEW ARE STOOPID" is dumb rose tinted nostalgia goggle shit.
> ...


This man wins Nintendo.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 21, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Look, Sugimori has drawn over 1000 different Pokémon already, they're not running out of ideas...
> 
> They're not even halfway there.
> The "OLD POKEMANS ARE COOL NEW ARE STOOPID" is dumb rose tinted nostalgia goggle shit.
> ...



Or just visual tastes...all the pokemon designs are there to see and compare to one another, it's not like you have to think back on it as if you were comparing video games. 

I do think by looking at each of them, as a whole Gen. III designs are the worst, there are some that stand out though. I personally like IV designs the best, followed by II and I. My personal favorite being Garchomp.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 21, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Look, Sugimori has drawn over 1000 different Pok?mon already, they're not running out of ideas...
> 
> They're not even halfway there.
> The "OLD POKEMANS ARE COOL NEW ARE STOOPID" is dumb rose tinted nostalgia goggle shit.
> ...



_Ocarina of Time_ was better than all that shit you put up there!


----------



## Thelonious (May 21, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> _Ocarina of Time_ was better than all that shit you put up there!



Fuck that shit, Link To The Past is the best.


----------



## Mider T (May 21, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Look, Sugimori has drawn over 1000 different Pok?mon already, they're not running out of ideas...
> 
> They're not even halfway there.
> The "OLD POKEMANS ARE COOL NEW ARE STOOPID" is dumb rose tinted nostalgia goggle shit.
> ...



This isn't just true for games, this is the entire mindset of NF for anything and frankly it's annoying.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 22, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> Fuck that shit, Link To The Past is the best.



woah woah woah...bustin out the big guns mighty quick arent you?!


----------



## ItzDestiny (May 22, 2009)

Enough said


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 22, 2009)

LOL ^^^^
Gen 3 and 4 both suck


----------



## Thelonious (May 22, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> Enough said



Best. Design. Ever.


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 22, 2009)

Milotic, Kyogre and Groudon were pretty sexy. I agree there were quite a few ugly in the 3rd Gen like Exploud, Nosepass, but most seem okay to me


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 22, 2009)

i hope wend the starter evolve they still follow you.

and they need to change the slowpoketail item to another item.




Kyuubi no Youko said:


> You all are wrong.
> 
> Generation 1-2: 10% cool Pokemon 90% shitty
> Generation 3-4: same (10% cool, 90 shitty) but the 90 shitty are just more shitty than the ones in Gen. 1 and 2



this opinion is 100% Retarded


----------



## Hentai (May 22, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> this opinion is 100% Retarded



Just like yours


----------



## Xyloxi (May 22, 2009)

This lacks mudkips.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 22, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> LOL ^^^^
> Gen 3 and 4 both suck


no you suck


----------



## Stroev (May 22, 2009)

chomp.

Now for some Clair and Jasmine images. :ho


----------



## Linkaro (May 22, 2009)

Survivor said:


> chomp.
> 
> Now for some Clair and Jasmine images. :ho



Jasmine seem like those girl that is always sick.


----------



## Stroev (May 22, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> Jasmine *seem* like those girl that is always sick.




A shy type that's cute for a fictional animu/game character.


----------



## The Darkstar (May 22, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> Enough said




my god sir, i want a mustache ride


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 22, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> no you suck



NO U!!!

Aggron isn't all that great. Deoxys-A on the other hand...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 23, 2009)

Aggron isn't that great, but it sure looks cool Seto. I plan on raising one.

All I want is the game to last a bit longer, if I can get that, then I'm happy.


----------



## Linkaro (May 23, 2009)

Survivor said:


> A shy type that's cute for a fictional animu/game character.



I thought the anime didn't made her shy. (Jas is cute though)


----------



## Munak (May 23, 2009)

We all love dragon egg group members, I believe.


----------



## Stalin (May 23, 2009)

I swear people who think the 2nd,3rd,or 4th gens suck are just nostalgic.


----------



## Majin Dan (May 23, 2009)

My personal opinions on the starts, the best anyway:
Swampert only real weakness to grass
The new turtle starter, it's ground and plant, can't think of what can beat that
Charizard
Infernape


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 23, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> My personal opinions on the starts, the best anyway:
> Swampert only real weakness to grass
> The new turtle starter, it's ground and plant, can't think of what can beat that
> Charizard
> Infernape



Torterra - Ice will rape his double ass with a double-super effective. So will flying.

Swampart - Grass, Flying


----------



## Munak (May 23, 2009)

I dunno, Swampert can Rock Slide his way out of flyers. (Except, maybe Skarmory.)


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 23, 2009)

i want a Mew with all maxed out Iv's is that possible?


----------



## Hentai (May 23, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> i want a Mew with all maxed out Iv's is that possible?



theoretically yes, practically no

also if you have all IVs other people will highly expect that you cheated.


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 23, 2009)

well what are ods against me on getting a Mew with Sp. Attack, Speed, Hp/Sp. Defence maxed with a Modest nature?


----------



## Hentai (May 23, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> well what are ods against me on getting a Mew with Sp. Attack, Speed, Hp/Sp. Defence maxed with a Modest nature?



It is just that it is very unlikely to achieve that.
The IVs are placed randomly between 0 and 31, so in order to catch a such a pokemon as you wanted it, you have to catch it a 100 times in order to get a fairly good one.
And since you want one with more than 4 on 31 it is even harder.
Also mew was only free catchable in the 3rd gen games during Events.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 23, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> My personal opinions on the starts, the best anyway:
> Swampert only real weakness to grass
> The new turtle starter, it's ground and plant, can't think of what can beat that
> Charizard
> Infernape



And my Raichu can pretty much rape three of those listed. Heh. Thunderbolt for Charizard, Grass knot for Swampert, and Hidden Power for Torterra.

Uh... Swampert's only weakness is grass. While it can't attack flying types with ground moves, it can destory them with ice and rock moves it has access to.


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 23, 2009)

actually you can get a Mew in My Pokemon Ranch


----------



## Bounty of the Konoha (May 23, 2009)

i want new pokemon


----------



## Thelonious (May 23, 2009)

Bounty of the Konoha said:


> i want new pokemon



Probably not gonna happen. Remakes typically don't get completely new pokemon.


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 24, 2009)

whats more important IV or EV?


----------



## Majin Dan (May 24, 2009)

Is there a pokemon thread? i mean i know this is for the remakes, but can someone point me into the right direction?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 24, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> whats more important IV or EV?



Unless you use something like Pokesav or AR, IVs cannot be determined and are random. Although, pokemon that are bred tend to have higher IVs than wild pokemon. While both are important, I'd say EVs are the more important among the two, they can be determined (not in-game iirc) and how well they are placed in the pokemon's stats ultimately are what matters regarding how strong a pokemon is.


*Spoiler*: _Have you guys seen this?_ 



[YOUTUBE]9cQoN6AoS1M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hentai (May 24, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> whats more important IV or EV?



As the guy before me already said, both are, but you ant really do something about IVs.
Only chance is to find a IV Calculator online. Catch the pokemon, type his name and all the Stats, aswell as the level in and the EVs(all 0 if you didnt train it), and it will calculate the IVs. So if they are crappy you can catch the pokemon again, so long until you have the right stats for you.

EVs have to be trained.
Certain Pokemon give you EVs on one of the Stats you have when you beat them.
For example: Gastly gives you +1 EV on Sp.Attack, Golduck gives you +2 on Sp.Attack.

+4 EVs = +1 Stat

You can have a maximum of 510 EVs per Pokemon, and a maximum of 255 EVs per Stat


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 24, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> Probably not gonna happen. Remakes typically don't get completely new pokemon.



Might be better as well...
Past few generations they looked shit generally (excluding some exeptions) compared to the first 2 generations.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 24, 2009)

IVs are random but they're always between 0-31 and you CAN determine them through the use of an IV calculator.


----------



## ZenGamr (May 24, 2009)

I wonder if they'll still let you go to Kanto in the new one. If they make both continents full of content, that would be so awesome! 16 gyms always > 8 .


----------



## Stroev (May 24, 2009)

Been reading the Pokemon Specials manga, lot of connections to the games than the anime.


----------



## Linkaro (May 24, 2009)

Survivor said:


> Been reading the Pokemon Specials manga, lot of connections to the games than the anime.



LAIR!!!!!


----------



## ItzDestiny (May 25, 2009)

seroiusly i cant wait for this game.

Btw, Im calling it here,

after soul silver and heart gold, the next game will consist of the all four regions. (A guy can dream cant he)


----------



## Hentai (May 25, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> Btw, Im calling it here,
> 
> after soul silver and heart gold, the next game will consist of the all four regions. (A guy can dream cant he)



I dont know if that would fit onto one DS-card


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 25, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> seroiusly i cant wait for this game.
> 
> Btw, Im calling it here,
> 
> after soul silver and heart gold, the next game will consist of the all four regions. (A guy can dream cant he)



i was actually thinking that the other day...something like the "National League" were the E4 are the Champions from each region.

32-Gyms etc.


That would just be too epic though


----------



## ItzDestiny (May 25, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I dont know if that would fit onto one DS-card



who said Ds card 

hopefully the next console after the ds


----------



## Hentai (May 25, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> who said Ds card
> 
> hopefully the next console after the ds



OH, well in that case....HELL YEAH


----------



## Stroev (May 25, 2009)

Bring on the 'mons.


----------



## ZenGamr (May 25, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> seroiusly i cant wait for this game.
> 
> Btw, Im calling it here,
> 
> after soul silver and heart gold, the next game will consist of the all four regions. (A guy can dream cant he)



Damn that would be epic. I'd still play it by then, but I doubt that'll happen since they can make more money by making remakes of each version at a time. Hopefully a guy with more love for the game than money will do something like this!


----------



## Shiranui (May 25, 2009)

Ike said:


> Damn that would be epic. I'd still play it by then, but I doubt that'll happen since they can make more money by making remakes of each version at a time. Hopefully a guy with more love for the game than money will do something like this!



I don't imagine a game that focuses on a new region will be created for a few more years. However, if and when such a game is announced, I suspect vast improvements will be made in order to give the series greater depth. For instance, (as someone mentioned earlier) an alternate story that adjusts based on your wins and losses against certain individuals (gym leaders, rival, etc.). Or perhaps by breaking the standard "make friends with the regions professor and receive a pokemon and pokedex".

I would very much welcome tasteful adjustments, because in all honesty, the layout of these games is becoming tiresome.


----------



## Stroev (May 25, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> I would very much welcome tasteful adjustments, because in all honesty, the layout of these games is becoming tiresome.


What? You don't enjoy running into Zubat and Geodude every cave you enter?


----------



## Linkaro (May 25, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> I don't imagine a game that focuses on a new region will be created for a few more years. However, if and when such a game is announced, I suspect vast improvements will be made in order to give the series greater depth. For instance, (as someone mentioned earlier) an alternate story that adjusts based on your wins and losses against certain individuals (gym leaders, rival, etc.). Or perhaps by breaking the standard "make friends with the regions professor and receive a pokemon and pokedex".



better yet...bf/gf storytline...j/k

but people at game freak did said they want to put action into PKMN.

Action?  In Pokemon?

SUPER POKEMON BROS. COMFIRM!



Survivor said:


> What? You don't enjoy running into Zubat and Geodude every cave you enter?



they do get annoying.


----------



## Thelonious (May 25, 2009)

Yeah, I'm still waiting for the inter-region game that we've all idealized about. It'd be pretty damn incredible if it was done correctly.


----------



## Shiranui (May 25, 2009)

Survivor said:


> What? You don't enjoy running into Zubat and Geodude every cave you enter?



Oh no, that's my favorite aspect of the game! I was referring to everything else. Having battles every three steps is this game's saving grace.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (May 25, 2009)

Dayum cant wait for this. Hope they make Kanto better and include Unknown Dungeon and 'you know who'.


----------



## Majin Dan (May 26, 2009)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Dayum cant wait for this. Hope they make Kanto better and include Unknown Dungeon and *'you know who'*.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Voldermort?:amazed


----------



## Thelonious (May 26, 2009)

Voldemort confirmed for Heart Gold and Soul Silver.


----------



## Munak (May 26, 2009)

That better be Misty's legs, *you know who*. 

Or what. Wait, scratch that.


----------



## ZenGamr (May 26, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> they do get annoying.



Which is why you have all that money. To buy 99x max repels.


----------



## Tyler (May 26, 2009)

It would be nice if you could actually join Team Rocket. I remember the guy on the bridge in Cerulean City asked if you wanted to join them. But of course we couldn't say yes 

I would totally work for Team Rocket. But not a Grunt. They suck, but they have cool uniforms


----------



## Munak (May 26, 2009)

I dunno, isn't there a limit to what Pokemon a Teamster uses?

Like Zubats and Growlithe?


----------



## Hentai (May 26, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> I dunno, isn't there a limit to what Pokemon a Teamster uses?
> 
> Like Zubats and Growlithe?



I think they just use random Pokemon that can be caught in masses.
But there are exceptions....Seeing Jessie and James have thier own Pokemon, and Butch and Cassidy aswell.


----------



## Majin Dan (May 26, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> That better be Misty's legs, *you know who*.
> 
> Or what. Wait, scratch that.



wait what?


----------



## Munak (May 26, 2009)

I always thought it was company policy. 

Not really seeing a problem with a Crobat and an Arcanine, though.

@Majin Dan

Misty's Legs are a featured character in Pokemon 2nd Gen.


----------



## ItzDestiny (May 26, 2009)

I seriously cant wait to battle Red (ash) with pickachu following him. hopefully his team will consist of Pokemon's from all other region aswell (im assumin they add sinnoh and hoenn pokedex into this game)


----------



## Majin Dan (May 26, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> I always thought it was company policy.
> 
> Not really seeing a problem with a Crobat and an Arcanine, though.
> 
> ...



 These legs? you can hardly see them


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 26, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> These legs? you can hardly see them



Misty better have a two piece for the standards of this generation's graphics


----------



## Hentai (May 26, 2009)

I smell Pedos


----------



## Munak (May 26, 2009)

I can see them quite nicely. 

Just following orders from my leader, zaxxon.


----------



## Starrk (May 26, 2009)

Pedos have a distinct odor?


----------



## Hentai (May 26, 2009)

Hikari > All


----------



## souji tendou (May 26, 2009)

I disagree. I propose that kasumi > all.


----------



## Hentai (May 26, 2009)

souji tendou said:


> I disagree. I propose that kasumi > all.



What who?


----------



## Tyler (May 26, 2009)

Hikari has the best design. But Misty is my girl 

She has been around since I was like 2 years old. Thats if you count Pokemon Green and Red version from *1996*.


----------



## 2Shea (May 26, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> What who?



Kasumi = Misty



Tylerannosaurus said:


> She has been around since I was like 2 years old. Thats if you count Pokemon Green and Red version from *1996*.




Damn young


----------



## Linkaro (May 26, 2009)

Ike said:


> Which is why you have all that money. To buy 99x max repels.



but I need to catch the "other" PKMNs.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 26, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> I seriously cant wait to battle Red (ash) with pickachu following him. hopefully his team will consist of Pokemon's from all other region aswell (*im assumin they add sinnoh and hoenn pokedex into this game*)


um they will thats is one of the reasons they remaking the games,but it most likely they wont be avaidable until the defeat of the elite four.


----------



## Linkaro (May 26, 2009)

2Shea said:


> Damn young



Damn kids...


----------



## Hentai (May 26, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> um they will thats is one of the reasons they remaking the games,but it most likely they wont be avaidable until the defeat of the elite four.



But i am sure you can trade over 3/4 gens before that, also i wouldnt be surprised if they changed the Jotho Dex to support some evolutions and such from 3/4 gen


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 26, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> But i am sure you can trade over 3/4 gens before that, also i wouldnt be surprised if they changed the Jotho Dex to support some evolutions and such from 3/4 gen


if that happends they need to put new areas for Magnezone and the 2 new eevee evolution.


----------



## Tyler (May 26, 2009)

2Shea said:


> Kasumi = Misty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was to young to hold a game boy back then. But as soon as I turned 5 and learned how to read Pokemon Blue and Red came out 

I did a good job for a 5 year old. Got all eight badges. Took me a while to beat the elite 4. I would get so frustrated


----------



## Hentai (May 26, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> if that happends they need to put new areas for Magnezone and the 2 new eevee evolution.



I remember that in some statement it was said that the two Eevee evolutions can not be obtained in HG/SS...they have to be migrated from D/P/Pt


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 26, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I remember that in some statement it was said that the two Eevee evolutions can not be obtained in HG/SS...they have to be migrated from D/P/Pt


well that was not confirmed to be true or fake. and it dint apear in major pokemon fan sites.


----------



## Naruto (May 26, 2009)

Looks like I'm gonna be playing pokemon again.


----------



## Thelonious (May 26, 2009)

So, I have a few hours to kill. Time to play through Emerald again.


----------



## Falco-san (May 26, 2009)

While the games were Shit, R/S had cool Pokemon designs.
Grovyle
Zangoose
Seviper
Sharpedo

All look awesome imo.

Is Emerald any good? R/S were pretty shit imo.


----------



## Thelonious (May 26, 2009)

Emerald was a lot better than Ruby and Sapphire, I think. The real unbalanced part of it is that you get Rayquaza before the Elite Four, which makes the Pokemon League remarkably easier than in Ruby and Sapphire.


----------



## Falco-san (May 26, 2009)

Well you could always just not use him


----------



## stardust (May 26, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> Emerald was a lot better than Ruby and Sapphire, I think. The real unbalanced part of it is that you get Rayquaza before the Elite Four, which makes the Pokemon League remarkably easier than in Ruby and Sapphire.



Ruby and Sapphire are probably my least favourite of the series. Sure, it had plenty of revolutionary features, including weather, but I could never fully engage with those games.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 26, 2009)

^ I agree the game was decent, but not as good as R/B/Y or G/S/C, in my opinion


----------



## ~M~ (May 26, 2009)

> including weather


This was introduced in 2nd gen actually.


----------



## Linkaro (May 26, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Hikari has the best design. But Misty is my girl



I like haruka.


----------



## Stroev (May 26, 2009)

Misty 2nd gen was cute. 

And Shirtless Brock from 1st gen was awesome. And also, everyone was so direct and such douchebags in the originals, due to not much care into character development. 

"HEY YOU! LET'S BATTLE!"


----------



## Thelonious (May 26, 2009)

I can't wait to get a new gen version of my Ursaring.


----------



## Stroev (May 26, 2009)

And my Gli.


----------



## Dave (May 26, 2009)

oh lords i cant wait for this either, the music will be amazing, and the features even better then platz


----------



## Mider T (May 26, 2009)

~M~ said:


> This was introduced in 2nd gen actually.



Days count as weather?


----------



## Stroev (May 26, 2009)

Sandstorm and hail.


----------



## ~M~ (May 26, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Days count as weather?



We're talking about in battle moves like sandstorm and rain dance, right? Those came in second gen.. Only new weather element introduced was hail, all others were already there.

The rain on the routes and sandstorms in the deserts in rse is not revolutionary.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 26, 2009)

I'll take my Suzuna any day.


----------



## Thelonious (May 26, 2009)

Dave said:


> oh lords i cant wait for this either, the music will be amazing, and the features even better then platz



Oh god, the music will be incredible. Not to mention the atmosphere in general. It already looks so damn pretty right now.


----------



## Stroev (May 26, 2009)

Weather outside of battle was revolutionary. 

Well, it was an improvement, to say the least.


----------



## ~M~ (May 26, 2009)

> Weather outside of battle was revolutionary.


Abilities were revolutionary, the physical special split was revolutionary, but that's simply aesthetic with little game influence.


----------



## souji tendou (May 27, 2009)

r/s/e were pretty average but overall nothing special. hg/ss it will be epic!! It will dominate over all! Lets leave it at that.


----------



## Majin Dan (May 27, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> Emerald was a lot better than Ruby and Sapphire, I think. The real unbalanced part of it is that you get Rayquaza before the Elite Four, which makes the Pokemon League remarkably easier than in Ruby and Sapphire.



lame
I never used legendaries to beat the Elite 4 the first time, you gotta earn it. Don't know about you guys, but the first time i would always fight them, i'd always be 10 levels lower. always made it that much better when i finally won.


My honest opinion, i think i liked GSC the least cause i felt ruby/sapphire were a true sequel  Doesn't mean i won't get HGSS


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 27, 2009)

I hate 3rd Gen with a passion really.  R/S/E just had too much water in the game and I know its a tropical region, but it just wasn't that fun.  The music wasn't great.  The only good thing were the starters.  They were pretty cool, but the region was bleh.


----------



## Munak (May 27, 2009)

Which reminds me, will they actually introduce real Pokemon calls and not zzt-zzt sounds? 

I actually remember Pokemon Yellow with a small .WAV of Pikachu at the entrance screen.


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> Which reminds me, will they actually introduce real Pokemon calls and not zzt-zzt sounds?
> 
> I actually remember Pokemon Yellow with a small .WAV of Pikachu at the entrance screen.



Probably not, they would take up too much space.....since we have like nearly 500 pokemon now.

Lets say such a file has between 50 and 100 kB, then you have between 25 and 50 MB for all sound files.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 27, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> Which reminds me, will they actually introduce real Pokemon calls and not zzt-zzt sounds?
> 
> I actually remember Pokemon Yellow with a small .WAV of Pikachu at the entrance screen.


Actually, that was used for the version's Pikachu throughout the whole thing, not just the intro. Even in Stadium and Stadium 2, I believe it used the "Pika!" sound.


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

PIKA PI


----------



## Munak (May 27, 2009)

Probably would come in the next handheld console. Probably.

PSY-AY-AY.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 27, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> Emerald was a lot better than Ruby and Sapphire, I think. The real unbalanced part of it is that you get *Rayquaza before the Elite Four*, which makes the Pokemon League remarkably easier than in Ruby and Sapphire.


so? they never forse you to get him
or put it in your party.


----------



## Tyler (May 27, 2009)

dragonbattousai said:


> *I hate 3rd Gen with a passion really.  R/S/E just had too much water in the game *and I know its a tropical region, but it just wasn't that fun.  The music wasn't great.  The only good thing were the starters.  They were pretty cool, but the region was bleh.



Bingo.

Thats why I hate it. I was wondering why I couldn't stand to play it. Too much rain. And just a boring game in general. I could play FRLG anytime though


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 27, 2009)

Survivor said:


> Misty 2nd gen was cute.
> 
> And Shirtless Brock from 1st gen was awesome. And also, everyone was so direct and such douchebags in the originals, due to not much care into character development.
> 
> "HEY YOU! LET'S BATTLE!"


Misty anime first costume is the best


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

This thread is turning into a Pedo FC


----------



## Peter (May 27, 2009)

The Pokemon Pedo FC.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 27, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> This thread is turning into a Pedo FC





Peter said:


> The Pokemon Pedo FC.


Now is that better or worse than turning into a Bestiality FC?


----------



## Zorokiller (May 27, 2009)

Too much water in the 3th gen?

Hell 4th gen frustrated me so much there wasn't any fire-pokemon besides the starter (which I took because the other two are retarted, especially the grass...It can't compete with any other grass pokemon from generation 1 and 2)

And ofcourse Rapidash...Rapidash...The pokemon I never used ever since generation 1, I mean hell...I even picked Magmar above Rapidash, who wants Rapidash when you had Flareon? Charmander? Arcanine? Moltres? 

All awesome fire types

I always pick the fire-type starter since most of the time they're the coolest, only in generation 1 I would sometimes change, grass pokemon always look kind of lame to me, well most of them

and water types I can't pick anything else from poliwrath or golduck, they're the most awesome out there


----------



## Starrk (May 27, 2009)

I chose the blue croc.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 27, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> I don't imagine a game that focuses on a new region will be created for a few more years. However, if and when such a game is announced, I suspect vast improvements will be made in order to give the series greater depth. For instance, (as someone mentioned earlier) an alternate story that adjusts based on your wins and losses against certain individuals (gym leaders, rival, etc.). *Or perhaps by breaking the standard "make friends with the regions professor and receive a pokemon and pokedex".*
> I would very much welcome tasteful adjustments, because in all honesty, the layout of these games is becoming tiresome.


what about no, thats aredy a tradision it would suck if they change that ,i mean then wo will gave the starter pokemons whit no the regions professor.

and anyone that play pokemon for the story =  thats not the main focus of the games.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 27, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> what about no, thats aredy a tradision it would suck if they change that ,i mean then wo will gave the starter pokemons whit no the regions professor.


Well, the main character could take a page from Silver's book: steal the pesky thing. 


> and anyone that play pokemon for the story =  thats not the main focus of the games.


But it could be.


----------



## Shiranui (May 27, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> what about no, thats aredy a tradision it would suck if they change that ,i mean then wo will gave the starter pokemons whit no the regions professor.



It isn't difficult to create a scenario where the main character is given a choice between three different pokemon that _doesn't_ include a Pokemon Professor.


> and anyone that play pokemon for the story =  thats not the main focus of the games.



All the more reason to improve the campaign.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 27, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> Which reminds me, will they actually introduce real Pokemon calls and not zzt-zzt sounds?
> 
> I actually remember Pokemon Yellow with a small .WAV of Pikachu at the entrance screen.



Not really, aside from the whole size limitation I read in an article that the sounds allow a bit of imagination, so they sound the way you want to if you imagine it. And quite frankly, I would rather not play games with pokemon speak in them...  I think of them making more animal-like sounds...


----------



## Thelonious (May 28, 2009)

One of the things that most annoyed me about the anime was that I never got the concept of pokemon just repeating their own names. It's always made a lot more sense to me for their sounds to be more natural and animal-like.


----------



## valerian (May 28, 2009)

I'll definitely be starting off with Totodile.  I'll just get the others from trading online.

Gold and Silver are easily my favorites out of all the pokemon games. I can't wait to catch Lugia again. pek


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (May 28, 2009)

Yeah this game is gonna bring back all the memories.


----------



## Majin Dan (May 28, 2009)

even though this is my least favorite generation, i do agree this is gonna be the most kickass game out there. 
I don't think they'd put voices in the game, i mean there would be
A. Japanesse voices
B. English voices


----------



## Hentai (May 28, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> even though this is my least favorite generation, i do agree this is gonna be the most kickass game out there.
> I don't think they'd put voices in the game, i mean there would be
> A. Japanesse voices
> B. English voices



exactly. 

makes 25-50MB for one language, and 50-100MB for two.


----------



## Munak (May 28, 2009)

What's the memory limit for the DS cartridge? 

And, just throwing a bone here, the memory limit for a UMD?


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 28, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> exactly.
> 
> makes 25-50MB for one language, and 50-100MB for two.


they would also need to record the voices in diferent tones like

1.being release of the pokeball
2.Attacking
3.Geting hit
4.Fainting


but there would be no reason to put two langueges.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 28, 2009)

If you can fit about a dozen games on a 512mb R4 or M3 why the hell don't they just make the cartridges bigger?


----------



## Starrk (May 28, 2009)

People are being born with smaller penises these days. They make the technology smaller to compensate for this.


----------



## Majin Dan (May 28, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> they would also need to record the voices in diferent tones like
> 
> 1.being release of the pokeball
> 2.Attacking
> ...



I just had the crazy thought
They couldnt' afford the right voice actors
So this guy who sounds like he's from the bronx does Pikachu's voice 
LOL


----------



## .:Jason:. (May 28, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> I would very much welcome tasteful adjustments, because in all honesty, the layout of these games is becoming tiresome.



Like being able to choose between either completing Gyms or Contest to advance the storyline? I'd love that.


----------



## SakuraPaine (May 28, 2009)

*cant wait for these games


love pokemon =)*


----------



## Stroev (May 28, 2009)

Waiting for the time when I can throw rocks at the monsters, like Safari Zone.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 28, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> I just had the crazy thought
> They couldnt' afford the right voice actors
> So this guy who sounds like he's from the bronx does Pikachu's voice
> LOL


 they would hire the anime VA's like in Brawl.


----------



## Xell (May 28, 2009)

Screw having voices.. I'd rather just read all the dialogue.

One of the things which ruined the Final Fantasy games for me was the fact that they had voice acting. There was just something more enjoyable about reading everything.

Heart Gold and Soul Silver are going to be brilliant. Gold and Silver was such a step up from Red / Blue / Green / Yellow. There were so many new features and it was just generally a fun game. 

One thing I can't wait for is the Bug Contest.


----------



## Altron (May 28, 2009)

Survivor said:


> Waiting for the time when I can throw rocks at the monsters, like Safari Zone.



Animal Abuse


----------



## Thelonious (May 28, 2009)

Survivor said:


> Waiting for the time when I can throw rocks at the monsters, like Safari Zone.



Nothing more fun than pestering dangerous creatures.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (May 28, 2009)

Bug Contest...aw man, I loved that place


----------



## Starrk (May 28, 2009)

I skipped over Gold/Silver/Crystal, so this'll be a new experience.


----------



## Munak (May 28, 2009)

Man, I never seem to win in that bug contest. Scythers are hard to come by, and even harder to catch. 

Here's hoping there's more Bug types in that part of the game.


----------



## Majin Dan (May 28, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> they would hire the anime VA's like in Brawl.



it was a joke, just imagine a deep voice saying 
Pikachu


----------



## Thelonious (May 28, 2009)

I got a Scyther on my first try on my first Bug Contest in my new game.

Some cunt with Pinsir beat me, though.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 29, 2009)

Stark said:


> I skipped over Gold/Silver/Crystal, so this'll be a new experience.



O yeah it will be an awesome experience for you


----------



## Stroev (May 29, 2009)

I still find it funnny how when you lose, you're taken back to a pokemon center.

Are the gang bosses and legendaries that kind to you? I mean, I could've walked into the underground of Celadon and been shot by Giovanni instantly, but "OH HEY YOU LOST LETS TRY AGAIN FOR YOU TO RUIN MY FUTURE."


----------



## ctizz36 (May 29, 2009)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Bug Contest...aw man, I loved that place



Same here I enjoy them too... too bad I could never win it


----------



## Vaz (May 29, 2009)

Well, this certainly brought out the 10 year old in me. Good ol' silver version <3

Oughta be fun to have a fucking massive bipedal aligator as a starter again and roam around Johto, I'll definatly give these remakes a try ( never checked the previous ones, firered and the other ). Which brings me to the points as to _why _isn't totodile leading the poll 


Stark said:


> I skipped over Gold/Silver/Crystal, so this'll be a new experience.


I am both shocked and appalled.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 29, 2009)

i hope they put a alternate to evolve trade requarement evolutions.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 29, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> i hope they put a alternate to evolve trade requarement evolutions.



I've always thought that the new pokemon who have needed a certain item attached AND THEN needed to be traded should have simply needed just an Evolutionary Stone. There's barely any point in having them because only suck-ass pokemon can be evolved through using the stones, aside from the Eevee-lutions.


----------



## Thelonious (May 29, 2009)

Stark said:


> I skipped over Gold/Silver/Crystal, so this'll be a new experience.



Oh, you'll definitely enjoy this, then.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 29, 2009)

So long as these remakes have the Kanto region in them too (to play in after you've beaten the Elite 4) then I will definitely look to get these


----------



## Deva Path (May 29, 2009)

Had to post this.


----------



## Majin Dan (May 30, 2009)

Survivor said:


> I still find it funnny how when you lose, you're taken back to a pokemon center.
> 
> Are the *gang bosses *and* legendarys *that kind to you?



uh try walking around when you last pokemon is poisoned and no matter what you do, the last step before you reach the freaking PKMN center, it dies anyway


----------



## valerian (May 30, 2009)

Survivor said:


> I still find it funnny how when you lose, you're taken back to a pokemon center.
> 
> Are the gang bosses and legendaries that kind to you? I mean, I could've walked into the underground of Celadon and been shot by Giovanni instantly, but "OH HEY YOU LOST LETS TRY AGAIN FOR YOU TO RUIN MY FUTURE."



You'd have to be retarded or have crappy pokemon to lose to the gang bosses and legendaries, I mean that's probably why they let you go, they just feel sorry and see that you're no threat to them. Hey, it's not like they can see in the future, right?


----------



## Stroev (May 30, 2009)

Oh no. 

I'm also surprised pokemon don't throw their food and rocks at you, either. ?


----------



## valerian (May 30, 2009)

It would be pretty cool to throw stone's off wild pokemon or even other trainer's pokemon and not just exclusive to the Safari zone.


----------



## Stroev (May 30, 2009)

I also wish they had a sprite or 2 for attacking and taking damage during battles.

And faster paced animations and battles as a whole.


----------



## Frieza (May 30, 2009)

I wish I did not know this game was coming out. I look at my copy of pearl as not good enough anymore. I beat this game before, but always had trouble with a raikou.. had it once but my box was full and back then would not automatically switch it over for you. Well I am getting soul silver when it comes out (played crystal and gold last time).


----------



## Al-Yasa (May 30, 2009)

Cyndaquil  sucks !! Totodile ftw


----------



## Black Wraith (May 30, 2009)

I know Pokemon aren't real and all but some don't even resemble or give the impression that it is a living thing, I mean just look at Regice:


Is it so hard to make something look like it could be alive?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 30, 2009)

Ahh the bug contest 

I remember one time someone won with a Caterpie


----------



## ctizz36 (May 30, 2009)

^  is that really true?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 30, 2009)

ctizz36 said:


> ^  is that really true?



Well no-one caught any of the good bugs


----------



## Hentai (May 30, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> I know Pokemon aren't real and all but some don't even resemble or give the impression that it is a living thing, I mean just look at Regice:
> 
> 
> Is it so hard to make something look like it could be alive?



Some dont resemble Animals, but Fantasy creatures.

Rapidash = Unicorn
Regi-Rock/Ice/Steel = Golems
Ho-Oh = Phoenix
Lugia = Nessie? 
Darkrai = Boogieman


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 30, 2009)

Rapidash needs another evolved form, with wings like Pegasus


----------



## Vaz (May 30, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> Cyndaquil sucks !! Totodile ftw






Black Drako said:


> I know Pokemon aren't real and all but some don't even resemble or give the impression that it is a living thing, I mean just look at Regice:
> 
> 
> Is it so hard to make something look like it could be alive?


The regis are based on golems, non living creatures ( look it up ) and each of them stands for a different age ( ice age, etc ). They are essentially life forms fused with their elements, so the design kinda works for them.



I also a couple of scans that showed a chikorita walking around like pikachu in yellow, any info on that?


----------



## Ema Skye (May 30, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> Ahh the bug contest
> 
> I remember one time someone won with a Caterpie



I remember those, I caught a Scyther in the contest believing that I would actually win the contest, in the end I didn't


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 30, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> I know Pokemon aren't real and all but some don't even resemble or give the impression that it is a living thing, I mean just look at Regice:
> 
> 
> Is it so hard to make something look like it could be alive?


there alot of pokemons that dont look like living creatures,the Regi trio are based on golems.

the pokedex states that Regirock dont have a brain or a heart andRegisteel in hollow inside.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 30, 2009)

But the pokedex isn't exactly the best source to get information off of. I never trust its entries very much.

Some of them rather seem like they were written by a hack writer than a scientist.


----------



## Linkaro (May 31, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> But the pokedex isn't exactly the best source to get information off of. I never trust its entries very much.
> 
> Some of them rather seem like they were written by a hack writer than a scientist.



are you sure you are not reading the ones from Pebble version?


----------



## Hentai (May 31, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> the pokedex states that Regirock dont have a brain or a heart and Registeel is hollow inside.



What a bunch of shit.
I mistrust these kind of entires.

Edit:

"It is entirely composed of rocks with no sign of a brain or heart. It is a mystery even to modern scientists."

But i didnt find anything of a hollow Registeel....


----------



## Munak (May 31, 2009)

> "First comes Wailord, then comes Relicanth
> We owe all to the pokemon in this cave we have lived
> But we sealed the pokemon away,
> We feared those with courage, those with hope
> open a door, an external pokemon awaits"



Just remembered this line from the 3rd gen quest.


----------



## ZenGamr (May 31, 2009)

Vaz said:


> I also a couple of scans that showed a chikorita walking around like pikachu in yellow, any info on that?



I am sure in HG and SS that you will be able to choose a pokemon currently with you to be displayed walking around with you, like you could with pikachu in Yellow version. If not any pokemon, then most likely your starting one.


----------



## Hentai (May 31, 2009)

It has been announced that not only the Starters will follow. But probably only the small ones.

I cant imagine having a Dialga behind me all the time.

Hopefully Darkrai and Lucrio are able to follow


----------



## Vaz (May 31, 2009)

Ike said:


> I am sure in HG and SS that you will be able to choose a pokemon currently with you to be displayed walking around with you, like you could with pikachu in Yellow version. If not any pokemon, then most likely your starting one.


 

*Spoiler*: _You mean I can have mah Feraligatr following me around?_ 




A w e s o m e.


----------



## Gaiash (May 31, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> I know Pokemon aren't real and all but some don't even resemble or give the impression that it is a living thing, I mean just look at Regice:
> 
> 
> Is it so hard to make something look like it could be alive?


As others have explained Regice is a golem.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 31, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> What a bunch of shit.
> I mistrust these kind of entires.
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Ruby Pok?dex entrie
Registeel has a body that is harder than any kind of metal. *Its body is apparently hollow*. No one has any idea what this Pok?mon eats. 
Link removed)


----------



## Ema Skye (May 31, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> Just remembered this line from the 3rd gen quest.



Was that the braille part you had to decode?


----------



## Hentai (May 31, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> Ruby Pok?dex entrie
> Registeel has a body that is harder than any kind of metal. *Its body is apparently hollow*. No one has any idea what this Pok?mon eats.
> ANCELOTTI IS LEAVIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIING)



Oh Shi- lol

Well the pokedex is pretty boring anyway....


----------



## valerian (May 31, 2009)

They should make it that you can actually catch Celelbi in the game. I can't remember, but could you catch Kanto's legendary pokemon in G/S/C once you went to Kanto?


----------



## firefist (May 31, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> They should make it that you can actually catch Celelbi in the game. I can't remember, but could you catch Kanto's legendary pokemon in G/S/C once you went to Kanto?



no you couldnt, probably because red already catched them in the first gen.


----------



## Cipher (May 31, 2009)

Firefist said:


> no you couldnt, probably because red already catched them in the first gen.



Or Red disrupted them so much that they flew away to Sinnoh, which is why you can catch them in Platinum.


----------



## Hentai (May 31, 2009)

Cipher said:


> Or Red disrupted them so much that they flew away to Sinnoh, which is why you can catch them in Platinum.



Most legendaries are not unique.
Meaning there are several Zapdos, Suicunes, Ho-Ohs, Lugias, Regice, and so on.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 31, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Most legendaries are not unique.
> Meaning there are several Zapdos, Suicunes, Ho-Ohs, Lugias, Regice, and so on.


of that list im pretty sure Ho-Oh is unique.


----------



## Hentai (May 31, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> of that list im pretty sure Ho-Oh is unique.



No its not. Same as with Lugia there is one of greater destiny.

There are only very few Unique

Mewtwo
Groudon
Kyogre
Raiquaza
Jirachi
Dialga
Palkia
Giratina
Uxie 
Mesprit
Azelf
Arceus


----------



## Falco-san (May 31, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> of that list im pretty sure Ho-Oh is unique.


Maybe. For all we know there's a whole flock of em.
And is Mew unique? Because I doubt that the Mew in the Lucario movie is te same one from the first Movie.


----------



## Starrk (May 31, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> It has been announced that not only the Starters will follow. But probably only the small ones.
> 
> I cant imagine having a Dialga behind me all the time.
> 
> Hopefully Darkrai and Lucrio are able to follow



Does this mean I could have a Mantine follow me around while I run in circles yelling, 'Crikey!'?


----------



## Hentai (May 31, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Maybe. For all we know there's a whole flock of em.
> And is Mew unique? Because I doubt that the Mew in the Lucario movie is te same one from the first Movie.


No its not


Stark said:


> Does this mean I could have a Mantine follow me around while I run in circles yelling, 'Crikey!'?


Probably




I listed all Pokemon that are 100% Unique on the last page


----------



## Starrk (May 31, 2009)

^So you mean those definitely wouldn't be able to follow you?

How about physcially impossible to follow you? Like 90% of the Water types, especially Wailord.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 31, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> *No its not. Same as with Lugia there is one of greater destiny.*
> There are only very few Unique
> 
> Mewtwo
> ...


but there only been one ho-oh in the anime and games

you can get Ho-oh in Collosium and in emerald but that is for gameplay reasons since there was not Gold and Silver in the 3rd generation.

Regigigas is not unique i think 2 characters have him in platinum.


----------



## Hentai (May 31, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> but there only been one ho-oh in the anime and games
> 
> you can get Ho-oh in Collosium and in emerald but that is for gameplay reasons since there was not Gold and Silver in the 3rd generation.
> 
> Regigigas is not unique i think 2 characters have him in platinum.



No one has Regigigas. It is locked in Snowpoint temple.

Edit: okay it seems as if  you are right with the other trainers. But they are i the battle tower, and you cnt be too sure if that can be considered canon. So lets give it a "Maybe".

Of course i could be wrong with Ho-Oh, but i think I am not.
I cant be sure with that though.





Stark said:


> ^So you mean those definitely wouldn't be able to follow you?
> 
> How about physcially impossible to follow you? Like 90% of the Water types, especially Wailord.



As i said, i think only very few will be possible.
Probably only small ones, never fishes, or birds i suppose.


----------



## Starrk (May 31, 2009)

But could you imagine Wailord following behind you?


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 31, 2009)

i hope Red  dont have all kanto starters he should have Charizard ,Blue should get Blastoise and if Leaf is in she should get Venusaur.

all tree of them should have 1 of the legendary birds.

Red also should have a LV100, perfect IV, good nature,EV trained Mewtwo as his last pokemon.


----------



## Stroev (May 31, 2009)

Or we can buff Red up as you say, and keep the original team while replacing Espeon with Mewtwo.


----------



## Majin Dan (Jun 1, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> No its not. Same as with Lugia there is one of greater destiny.
> 
> There are only very few Unique
> 
> ...


are youtalking anime? don't bring anime into this, for each game it's suppose to be it's own litttle world, so each of the legendaries are uniqe


----------



## Munak (Jun 1, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Was that the braille part you had to decode?



Yes, it is.

I had to actually learn braille for that.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

Stark said:


> But could you imagine Wailord following behind you?


Never


Majin Dan said:


> are youtalking anime? don't bring anime into this, for each game it's suppose to be it's own litttle world, so each of the legendaries are uniqe


What Bullshit. 

Of course in every game every Rare one is unique. 
But in order to really say who is unique or not we need the Anime/Movies.
Also we were talking in general, and not about games only.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 1, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Never
> 
> What Bullshit.
> 
> ...



In the manga, many of them are unique just as the games. As a matter of fact the manga ties more closely to the games than the anime. The original creator of Pokemon even says Pokemon Special is the closest to how he was trying to portray the Pokemon world.


----------



## Vaz (Jun 1, 2009)

This poll and the "apparently only useless and irritating pokemons can follow you around" function angers me.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> In the manga, many of them are unique just as the games. As a matter of fact the manga ties more closely to the games than the anime. The original creator of Pokemon even says Pokemon Special is the closest to how he was trying to portray the Pokemon world.



Well

And i only counted the pokemon that are all 100% unique and proved so.
Regardless if the game says different than the Anime.

The ones i counted are in unique in general.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 1, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Never
> 
> What Bullshit.
> 
> ...


um no is  they not unique even in the games.not.

in the games there 3 pairs of Regis

1.3 in Hoen caves
2.3 in Platinum
3.Brandon of the Hoen battle frontier have all 3 of them

the beast
1.Roaming in jotho ,pokedex state that entei are born on volcanos.
2.3 trainers in Orre had them in colloseum
3.Some one  in the battle  frontier hoen have them


the birds
1.Kanto have all 3 of them.
2.i think all 3 of them were in Pokemon XD.
3.all 3 of them are roaming in Sinnoh.
4.Brandon of the Hoen battle frontier have all 3 of them

Lugia
1.one in jotho
2.one in Orre in pokemon XD.

im too lazt to put the other ones on a list.


----------



## valerian (Jun 1, 2009)

Didn't Ho-Oh make the legendary beasts? Well resurrect them. 0.o How can there be more of them? Unless Ho-Oh made more of them.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> um no is  they not unique even in the games.not.
> 
> in the games there 3 pairs of Regis
> 
> ...



LOL well another prove then 




Cyborg Franky said:


> Didn't Ho-Oh make the legendary beasts? Well resurrect them. 0.o How can there be more of them? Unless Ho-Oh made more of them.



No it *resurrected *the ones that died in the Tower in Jotho


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 1, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Didn't Ho-Oh make the legendary beasts? Well resurrect them. 0.o How can there be more of them? Unless Ho-Oh made more of them.


3 pokemon died in the burned tower and Ho-oh revive them as Entei,Suicune and Raikou.


----------



## valerian (Jun 1, 2009)

So technically they should be unique, right?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> So technically they should be unique, right?



No, there are other, these were just resurrected


----------



## Twilit (Jun 1, 2009)

Hoping this will be able to trade with D/P/P.




Can we get a multiplayer beta plz Nintendo


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 1, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> So technically they should be unique, right?



s'far as i'm concerned there are only 2 unique pokemon and their names are MewTwo and Arceus.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 1, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> um no is  they not unique even in the games.not.
> 
> in the games there 3 pairs of Regis
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure that accounts for their availability in gameplay and not whether or not within the storylines they are unique...


----------



## Majin Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Never
> 
> What Bullshit.
> 
> ...



If we'e gonna talk about Anime then why not just include pikachu in it? It can apparently kill onix and golems

it's one of the reasons why i don't like the anime, cause of pikabutt


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 2, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> If we'e gonna talk about Anime then why not just include pikachu in it? It can apparently kill onix and golems
> 
> it's one of the reasons why i don't like the anime, cause of pikabutt



AIM FOR THE HORN!


----------



## Munak (Jun 2, 2009)

Actually, it makes sense in the anime. But could they really factor that in the game?

AIM FER THE HORN PIKACHOO. 

As for now, I'll have my ground-types absorbing their shiznit.


----------



## Slider (Jun 2, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> If we'e gonna talk about Anime then why not just include pikachu in it? It can apparently kill onix and golems
> 
> it's one of the reasons why i don't like the anime, cause of pikabutt


no stop that pikachu was great and defied the very laws of pokemon

can you defy the laws of pokemon??????

can you?

that's right, didn't think so.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 2, 2009)

This thread seems to be getting very serious.

It's only a game, no point arguing too much about it.

Here have a glass of water courtesy of Blastoise.


----------



## Twilit (Jun 2, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> This thread seems to be getting very serious.
> 
> It's only a game, no point arguing too much about it.
> 
> Here have a glass of water courtesy of Blastoise.


Fuck that I'll milk a Miltank for all of you!


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> This thread seems to be getting very serious.
> 
> It's only a game, no point arguing too much about it.
> 
> Here have a glass of water courtesy of Blastoise.



Interwebz is serious business 

So are Pokemans


----------



## Munak (Jun 3, 2009)

Or have a dish of Magikarp meat.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 3, 2009)

Or some Tauros burgers


----------



## Majin Dan (Jun 3, 2009)

Slider said:


> no stop that pikachu was great and defied the very laws of pokemon
> can you defy the laws of pokemon??????
> can you?
> that's right, didn't think so.


Gimmie a few days i'll show you


Black Drako said:


> This thread seems to be getting very serious.
> It's only a game, no point arguing too much about it.



SKate er i mean PKMN or die!


Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Interwebz is serious business
> 
> So are Pokemans


i would be so mad at you for challangeing me if your sig were so.. distracting 
so... who wants to battle?


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 3, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> Or have a dish of Magikarp meat.


Except Magicarp aren't edible.


----------



## Vaz (Jun 3, 2009)

^Feraligatr disagrees.


----------



## firefist (Jun 3, 2009)

I just noticed something...

if there is only one mewtwo and arceus, how can they be shiny?


----------



## valerian (Jun 3, 2009)

So, which pokemon would you hopefully like to have in your party before fighting against the E4 and going to Kanto?

Here's what I would like to have.

Feraligatr
Arcanine
Heracross
Dragonite
Espeon
Onix


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 3, 2009)

^ B4 the elite four, I'll probably try for this team:

Typhlosion
Alakazam
Ampharous
Gengar
Dragonite
Machamp


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 3, 2009)

Firefist said:


> I just noticed something...
> 
> if there is only one mewtwo and arceus, how can they be shiny?



*slap* 

DON'T QUESTION VIDEO GAME LOGIC IF YOU WANT YOUR BRIAN TO STAY IN ONE PIECE.

"Dreamin'!  Don't give it Luffy!  Dreamin'! Don't give it up, Zol-"
AND SHUT UP MR. ONE PIECE RAP SINGER!




really, don't question it....it's bad for the brain.


----------



## Vaz (Jun 3, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> So, which pokemon would you hopefully like to have in your party before fighting against the E4 and going to Kanto?
> 
> Here's what I would like to have.
> 
> ...


I never quite got the appeal of the "eeveelutions", other than the _very_ wide evolution choices and their design ( I'll admit Umbreon looks alright ), their popularity seems a bit unjustified to me. Are they any good in competitive battling? Never had one on a team.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 3, 2009)

Vaz said:


> I never quite got the appeal of the "eeveelutions", other than the whole _very_ wide evolution choices and their design ( I'll admit Umbreon looks alright ). Are they any good in competitive battling? Never had one on a team.



Jolteon is the best one for its speed. It's among the fastest (not counting legendaries) pokemon, it's SpA stat isn't all that bad either. Espeon has a higher in the SpA stat than Jolteon (just a little under Alakazam), but is slower. Among the Eeveelutions they are the best two IMO, but I favor Jolteon personally for its speed.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 3, 2009)

Flareon would be awesome if it had received Flare Blitz, like the other 99% of Fire Pokemon. Fire Fang as best fire physical attack is just fail.

Nintendo hates Flareon 

PD: Vaporeon > Espeon. Water Absorb + 101 HP Substitutes + WishPasser =


----------



## Gene (Jun 3, 2009)

Umbreon makes a pretty good tank/annoyer.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 3, 2009)

Umbreon has beastly defense and can work wonders with a Toxic/confuse ray/moonlight combo...


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 3, 2009)

^ I agree... I had a Umbreon on my old Gold Team and it worked fine


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 3, 2009)

Vaz said:


> I never quite got the appeal of the "eeveelutions", other than the _very_ wide evolution choices and their design ( I'll admit Umbreon looks alright ), their popularity seems a bit unjustified to me. Are they any good in competitive battling? Never had one on a team.



Umbreon can baton pass mean eye, curse, or wish. It's pretty useful. 

And Jolteon is usable. Vaporeon is a viable tank.


----------



## delirium (Jun 3, 2009)

the only eveelution i haven't used on a team is glaceon and all of them have been done very well even saving me in some pinches. my favorites are umbreon and leafeon. if only leafeon got superpower in platinum. he'd be too beastily.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 3, 2009)

delirium said:


> the only eveelution i haven't used on a team is glaceon and all of them have been done very well even saving me in some pinches. my favorites are umbreon and leafeon. if only leafeon got superpower in platinum. he'd be too beastily.



I want to know why Lugia hasn't recieved cosmic power as of now? If he had this move he would truly be a tank. Also, a number of electric types who didn't get volt tackle. Such a great move wasted on a substandard mouse it makes me sick. If Electrovire had volt tackle he would be beast.


----------



## Shiron (Jun 3, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Umbreon has beastly defense and can work wonders with a Toxic/confuse ray/moonlight combo...


Moonlight is a bit risky though, since it only recovers 25% in Sandstorm, Hail, and Rain. Better to go with Wish on it.


----------



## Slider (Jun 3, 2009)

Jolteon > All others


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 3, 2009)

Great, now I have the urge to gather together my eeveelutions into a team and try taking on the Elite Four. Which would mean hours of hatching and retraining and pampering.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jun 3, 2009)

cheapoman said:


> I want to know why Lugia hasn't recieved cosmic power



Ah, nothing like Deoxys-S cosmic power stall. If Lugia gained Cosmic Power, what would the point of Giratina-O be other than having burn support/spin blocking?


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 3, 2009)

Lugia with cosmic power would be broken.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 3, 2009)

Still pissed Smogon made Chomp uber


----------



## Majin Dan (Jun 4, 2009)

from what iknow
HP
Attack
Sp. Attacktie
Def
Sp def
Speed
Source: BAM!!!


----------



## Munak (Jun 4, 2009)

Sceptile still hates that bitch Leafeon for stealing his signature move. 

It's Super Effective!


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jun 4, 2009)

Any new news on pokemon HG SS


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 4, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> Any new news on pokemon HG SS



Most likely in the middle of the month.  Coro Coro should have more information.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 4, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> from what iknow
> HP
> Attack
> Sp. Attacktie
> ...



Leafeon is pretty strong in the attack department as well, but I see that they've been grouped with their strongest attribute.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 4, 2009)

Finally from the video I've watched it seems like your main pokemon actually follows you around,similar to like Pokemon Yellow.


----------



## Slider (Jun 4, 2009)

Celebi better fucking be in this thing


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 4, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


>



damn, in terms of style Flareon got jipped...


----------



## Stroev (Jun 4, 2009)

Clair/Jasmine pics plz.


----------



## Autumn Sky (Jun 4, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> damn, in terms of style Flareon got jipped...



Flareon looks alright, i mean, he was my pick in the original Red version.

though now, the fav. is Umbreon. it's such a beaaaastt


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 4, 2009)

^ Same here I prefer an Umbreon for my team


----------



## Innocence (Jun 4, 2009)

F-F-F-F-FUCK YEAH


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 4, 2009)

Can't wait to see Clair again


----------



## Sin (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm so excited about this game.

Cyndaquil <33333333


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 4, 2009)

Come on Totodile!


----------



## Sin (Jun 4, 2009)

I also can't wait to have my giant pokemanz following me around :ho


----------



## Altron (Jun 4, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> Can't wait to see Clair again



Yep Also can't wait to see Clair and the other Gym Leaders.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jun 4, 2009)

The Ice Eevee evolution is my least favourite, reason being is even though i like the design, it only one sided, meaning the design only suit the female


----------



## Sin (Jun 4, 2009)

Leafeon is the best looking IMO.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 4, 2009)

Sin said:


> Leafeon is the best looking IMO.



*_patiently waits for 5th gen to introduce Spookeon, Dragoneon and Steeleon_*


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 4, 2009)

We need a poison,ghost,steel,dragon,ground,rock,flying,normal type eveelutions.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 5, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> We need a poison,ghost,steel,dragon,ground,rock,flying,normal type eveelutions.



how will normal work?  Eevee is normal


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 5, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> how will normal work?  Eevee is normal



It's evolution could be normal type as well.


----------



## Majin Dan (Jun 5, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> It's evolution could be normal type as well.



Eevee evloved into...
WTF Eevee?
EDIT:






you're welcome


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 5, 2009)

Damn a steel or dragon type Eveeon sounds awesome.


----------



## Munak (Jun 5, 2009)

Obsideon. Watch out. 

Rock Type Eeveelution?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 5, 2009)

LOL a Eevee Dragon huh


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 5, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> LOL a Eevee Dragon huh



Which no doubt will be pseudo-legendary


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 5, 2009)

New game looks interesting.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 5, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> how will normal work?  Eevee is normal


Moonstone FTW!


----------



## Hentai (Jun 5, 2009)

lol the new game for Wii looks boring


----------



## Slider (Jun 5, 2009)

So I was on Pixiv the other day.




Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Apparently they're fan-made Eeveelutions.


----------



## valerian (Jun 5, 2009)

They all look pretty medicore except for the last one.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 5, 2009)

Slider said:


> So I was on Pixiv the other day.
> 
> cnet trans
> cnet trans
> ...




*those are all super cool, my fav is the electric looking one then the ground type looking one*


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 5, 2009)

Slider said:


> this


Aww, the poor thing only has two legs.  What type is it supposed to be?


> this


I really like this design. Steel-type would be my guess.


> this


Ground-type? Meh, nothing really special, rather bland.


> this


I like Glaceon's design better.


> this


This must be the Dragon-type. It's a bit much; it's lost its Eevee-semblance.


> this


This is an interesting one. Bug-type I guess.


----------



## Slider (Jun 5, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> They all look pretty medicore except for the last one.


They were based off of mediocre sprites made by someone else on Pixiv, so yeah.


----------



## Vaz (Jun 5, 2009)

Bug type eevee :WOW


----------



## Stalin (Jun 5, 2009)

The first one looks to be poison. I agree that bug was best done.


----------



## Majin Dan (Jun 5, 2009)

SakuraPaine said:


> *those are all super cool, my fav is the electric looking one then the ground type looking one*



which is th electric looking one?


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 5, 2009)

I agree the bug one looked the best... The first look like it only had two legs


----------



## ~ Lawliet ~ (Jun 5, 2009)

GSC were the greatest of the Pokemon games and therefore do want these remakes.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 5, 2009)

The theory that the three legendary dogs are all eveloutions revived by Ho-Oh has always made me respect them more.


----------



## Majin Dan (Jun 6, 2009)

~M~ said:


> The theory that the three legendary dogs are all eveloutions revived by Ho-Oh has always made me respect them more.



What do you mean? explain?


----------



## Twilit (Jun 6, 2009)

A month or so after release, we have to do another Gym Leaders thing here.

Perhaps with 16, just as with G/S having all of Johto and Kanto?


----------



## valerian (Jun 6, 2009)

What's this gym leader thing?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 6, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> What's this gym leader thing?



Watwatwat, noob much huh?


----------



## r4ng3hustle (Jun 6, 2009)

ohmygawdddd i think i got to 250 hours  on pokemon gold like 3 times...  Gambeboy COlour FTwzOrs


----------



## valerian (Jun 6, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Watwatwat, noob much huh?



I know what it is in the game.  But Twilit made it sound like it was some kind of tournament.



Twilit said:


> A month or so after release, we have to do another Gym Leaders thing here.
> 
> Perhaps with 16, just as with G/S having all of Johto and Kanto?


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 6, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> I know what it is in the game.  But Twilit made it sound like it was some kind of tournament.



Go through the pages of the online gaming department.

Members will make mono-type teams and you can challenge them in their "gym" threads. You'll get badges, and there was a large tournament and elite 4 a couple of years ago when d/p came out.


----------



## valerian (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh, ok. I might get involved with it once I get HG obivously.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 6, 2009)

Twilit said:


> A month or so after release, we have to do another Gym Leaders thing here.


...What?

*EDIT:* Nvm. 

Anyway, here's hoping the rival is still a douchebag and they didn't make him a "nice guy".


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 6, 2009)

New item:  That little Pokemon Pikachu device wannabe.  It will serve almost the same function with the abilities to take one pokemon with you and it'll gain exp and happiness....w/o the DS.


----------



## Majin Dan (Jun 7, 2009)

odd.
And i'm still not getting the whole Gym leader thing but we'll see


----------



## Altron (Jun 7, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> odd.
> And i'm still not getting the whole Gym leader thing but we'll see



basically when Diamond and Pearl came out, Members here on NF decided to train Mono type teams (E.G. All fire type, Fighting, Grass, Steel,etc..), and start our own NF League with Gym Leaders and win badges via wireless communication using the DS. It was pretty active then i don't know, but it died down a lot.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 7, 2009)

So instead of the time machine which let us trade with previous gens, as in red/blue, is the time machine in this new game going to let us trade with the future, as in d/p/pt?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 8, 2009)

~M~ said:


> So instead of the time machine which let us trade with previous gens, as in red/blue, is the time machine in this new game going to let us trade with the future, as in d/p/pt?



There will probably be no time machine at all. Since you were able to trade freely between FireRed and Ruby for example. Also th time machine was only n the game because Red/Blue/Yellow were not compatible with the new Pokemon from Silver/Gold/Cristal, and since there are no new Pokemon this time, a time machine isnt needed.
The only use for the time machine would be as replacement for the pal park.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 8, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> New item:  That little Pokemon Pikachu device wannabe.  It will serve almost the same function with the abilities to take one pokemon with you and it'll gain exp and happiness....w/o the DS.



A mini solo daycare. Sweet, now I can train pokemon while I'm at work.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 8, 2009)

Ah, Im so buying this game.


----------



## Majin Dan (Jun 8, 2009)

~M~ said:


> So instead of the time machine which let us trade with previous gens, as in red/blue, is the time machine in this new game going to let us trade with the future, as in d/p/pt?



Interesting theory, kyubi nY shouldn't jump the gun so quickly


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 8, 2009)

Altron said:


> basically when Diamond and Pearl came out, Members here on NF decided to train Mono type teams (E.G. All fire type, Fighting, Grass, Steel,etc..), and start our own NF League with Gym Leaders and win badges via wireless communication using the DS. It was pretty active then i don't know, but it died down a lot.



Yep pretty much covers it lol. We had discussed bringing it back for HG/SS, but I guess we'll see how it goes. 

We also had really cool trainers drawn for us by the well known Pokefreak/DynamicDragon. (Mine is in my avatar, Ice Leader)


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 9, 2009)

~M~ said:


> So instead of the time machine which let us trade with previous gens, as in red/blue, is the time machine in this new game going to let us trade with the future, as in d/p/pt?


 
The general consensus is that D/P/Pt and G/S/C take places during or around the same time while R/S/E and R/B/Y take plae around each other but around 3 years before Generation 2 and 4.


----------



## delirium (Jun 9, 2009)

2Shea said:


> Yep pretty much covers it lol. We had discussed bringing it back for HG/SS, but I guess we'll see how it goes.
> 
> We also had really cool trainers drawn for us by the well known Pokefreak/DynamicDragon. (Mine is in my avatar, Ice Leader)



i still wanna take that ice gym from you some day.

i never got a chance to challenge since the activity died down by the time i was ready.

hopefully we can get organized again once HS/SS come out.


----------



## Munak (Jun 9, 2009)

Hmm... methinks I should read some of the old Gym threads. 

Seems interesting.


----------



## Deva Path (Jun 9, 2009)

It's been a while since I was here.

I like the Pokewalk crap. CoroCoro releases on June 15th.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 9, 2009)

Pokewalk seems interesting, though a bit gimmicky...


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 9, 2009)

Tazmo? said:


> The general consensus is that D/P/Pt and G/S/C take places during or around the same time while R/S/E and R/B/Y take plae around each other but around 3 years before Generation 2 and 4.



R/B/Y takes place 5 years before crystal, not 3. 

But even so, the time machine would still be in place to migrate pokemon from R/S/E if it does take place in the past.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jun 9, 2009)

Tazmo? said:


> The general consensus is that D/P/Pt and G/S/C take places during or around the same time while R/S/E and R/B/Y take plae around each other but around 3 years before Generation 2 and 4.



Screw the general consensus! I tend to go RBY>GSC>RS>FRLG>E>DPPt>HGSS.


----------



## GsG (Jun 9, 2009)

You know maybe I will try Cyndaquil this time.  I've tended to always use Totodile in the past.  Yeah alright I've decided then.  Now that I got that out of the way, I just have to wait now.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh hell yes. Hoenn trio can be encountered after beating Elite Four.
Shirona/Arceus appearances too?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 10, 2009)

Jugglenaut said:


> Link removed
> Oh hell yes. Hoenn trio can be encountered after beating Elite Four.
> *Shirona/Arceus appearances too?*



No, i think that is, like on the last scans, belonging to Platinum.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2009)

Jugglenaut said:


> Nakamura Ine apologises for extramarital relations with ToLoveru artist’s wife
> Oh hell yes. Hoenn trio can be encountered after beating Elite Four.
> Shirona/Arceus appearances too?


well Groudon is exclusive to Soul Silver and Kyogre is Exclusive to Hearth Gold.

good since i have Ruby and the only Kyogre that i have was in a trade and that kyogre sucks.

i like the new Rival and Elm art.

i wonder if the Heavy Ball will work like a master ball on groudon.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm glad Kyogre is coming to Heart Gold!


----------



## El Torero (Jun 10, 2009)

How many chances has one of us to get a Promotional Movie Arceus?

I want my level 1 Giratina for the lulz 

PD: Yes, Cynthia/Arceus scene is confirmed to be happening in HG/SS


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> How many chances has one of us to get a Promotional Movie Arceus?
> 
> I want my level 1 Giratina for the lulz
> 
> PD: Yes, Cynthia/Arceus scene is confirmed to be happening in HG/SS


yeah it look like Arceus will create 1 of the dragons for you.

but i hate that is a special event and not in game event.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 10, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> How many chances has one of us to get a Promotional Movie Arceus?


Pretty high for me, my neighbor is from japan and he goes with his parents to japan very often, he gave me 2 Move Darkrais, and a Movie shaymin, so he will also give me a Arceus this year 




Sakata Gintoki said:


> PD: Yes, Cynthia/Arceus scene is confirmed to be happening in HG/SS


I dont believe that.

Where did you read the confirmation?

Edit: lol never mind


----------



## El Torero (Jun 10, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I dont believe that.
> 
> Where did you read the confirmation?
> 
> Edit: lol never mind



Serebii, which has obtained that thanks to a translator. The event happens transfering the Event Arceus in HG/SS, and then you are with Cynthia in a new place in Johto/Kanto (remember than that Arceus triggers a event too in Platinum...a meangiless event of a random character telling you the legend of Arceus )

So for the moment in Gold/Silver we can catch the Legendary Trios of Hoenn and Shinnoh. Holy god, they want to make Gold/Silver the Ultimate Pokemon Games 

PD: I want the Cynthia/Arceus/birth of baby-Dragon scene happening in Kanto. Give Kanto some scene with legends, Johto has the Dogs and Lugia/Ho-oh. Kanto has the 3 Birds which haven´t any story or myth, and Mewtwo which isn´t Legendary, is a Genetic Pokemon created by humans


----------



## Hentai (Jun 10, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Serebii, which has obtained that thanks to a translator. The event happens transfering the Event Arceus in HG/SS, and then you are with Cynthia in a new place in Johto/Kanto (remember than that Arceus triggers a event too in Platinum...a meangiless event of a random character telling you the legend of Arceus )
> 
> So for the moment in Gold/Silver we can catch the Legendary Trios of Hoenn and Shinnoh. Holy god, they want to make Gold/Silver the Ultimate Pokemon Games
> 
> PD: I want the Cynthia/Arceus/birth of baby-Dragon scene happening in Kanto. Give Kanto some scene with legends, Johto has the Dogs and Lugia/Ho-oh. Kanto has the 3 Birds which haven?t any story or myth, and Mewtwo which isn?t Legendary, is a Genetic Pokemon created by humans


What baby-dragon

and Mewtwo is legendary 
Strongest pokemon, Unique.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 10, 2009)

Mewtwo = Legendary.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 10, 2009)

Level 1 Baby-Palkia, Baby-Dialga or Baby-Giratina 

With Mewtwo I meant, it hasn´t a myth behind it  (I want a myth for the 3 Legendary Birds too )

I´m thinking...the Pokemon of the Pokewalk wins experience points for each walk. So if I put my Pokewalk in a shaker machine all the night, when I wake up will I find my Pokemon at level 100?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 10, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Level 1 Baby-Palkia, Baby-Dialga or Baby-Giratina



And you really believe this will happen?


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jun 10, 2009)

Damint, why must Kyogre be in HeartGold and Groudon in SoulSilver. It makes more sense for it to be the other way around!


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 10, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> And you really believe this will happen?




*agreed 


wait.... what if it does 



:rofl although i wouldnt be surprised pokemon has did some things when i was like "wtf? but why!?" (leafeon, happiny, cleffa, iggly) omg *


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 10, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> and *Mewtwo which isn´t Legendary*, is a Genetic Pokemon created by humans




* 

::throws hands up walking out yet another post:: i cant believe the things i see on these threads :rofl

mewtwo not ledgendary!?? he is BANNED from the battle tower becus he's UBER!! meaning strong more powerful, almost cannot be deafeated unless yu stick a knife thru his forehead or something.

mewtwo does have a myth behind him, he has his own movie, thats his myth. they cant give yu everything at one shot it wouldnt be no fun  *not coming at yur head or anything**


----------



## Hentai (Jun 10, 2009)

JasonKunxx said:


> Damint, why must Kyogre be in HeartGold and Groudon in SoulSilver. It makes more sense for it to be the other way around!



No it doesnt.

Ho-Oh resembles fire
Lugia does resemble water in some way.

Kyogre resembles Water
Groundon resembles Fire in some way

they just thought the mix would be better when the classes are mixed.


----------



## Xell (Jun 10, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Mewtwo which isn?t Legendary, is a Genetic Pokemon created by humans



Yeah. Who cares if Nintendo see him as a legendary. They're wrong as well.

It's not like it's their creation or anything.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 10, 2009)

I like the Rival's art


----------



## Hentai (Jun 10, 2009)

I wanna see gameplay


----------



## Vaz (Jun 10, 2009)

Liking the new info, SoulSilver it is for me. And wow, nice art, game's looking great.




I WANNA SEE MOAR POKEMANS ART

LIEK FERALIGATR

TYRANITAR

AND shuckle.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 10, 2009)

Prepare to be crushed by Snorlax's massive girth.


----------



## Vaz (Jun 10, 2009)

~M~ said:


> Prepare to be crushed by Snorlax's massive girth.


Like, Wailord.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jun 11, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> No it doesnt.
> 
> Ho-Oh resembles fire
> Lugia does resemble water in some way.
> ...



You're wrong. That makes ZERO sense.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 11, 2009)

With each new screenshot, gameplay footage, artwork etc being released, my patience for the release of this game dwindles.


----------



## Frieza (Jun 11, 2009)

I am not buying Platinum, because I will wait to play this one..

Also waiting for 5 generation (I bet a Lucario evolution into some Egyptian Pharoah Pokemon). Hoping for a fire lion starter or dragon water.


----------



## Xell (Jun 11, 2009)

JasonKunxx said:


> Damint, why must Kyogre be in HeartGold and Groudon in SoulSilver. It makes more sense for it to be the other way around!



Maybe that's the point.



Ike said:


> With each new screenshot, gameplay footage, artwork etc being released, my patience for the release of this game dwindles.



I know what you mean. This waiting is killing me..


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

JasonKunxx said:


> You're wrong. That makes ZERO sense.



Oh god shut up.

I makes sense.

Lugia lives in the sea. kyogre lives in the sea. Lugia knows water attacks, kyogre knows water attacks.
Ho-Oh lives on the land, Groundon lives on the land, Ho-Oh knows fire attacks, Groundon knows fire attacks.

they wated to mix it because of the class differences.

If you cant see it then GTFO


----------



## Munak (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, I see. I would've want it, though, if they could actually incorporate the Hoenn legendaries in the storyline.

Ho-oh V.S. Kyogre? Bar the handheld game mechanics, shit would be epic.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 11, 2009)

omiK said:


> Also waiting for 5 generation (I bet a Lucario evolution into some Egyptian Pharoah Pokemon). Hoping for a fire lion starter or dragon water.



Personally I've always thought that Rapidash needs a 3rd evolved form with Wings 

Plus Dragonair > Dragonite, they really need to make Dragonair an Eevee type pokemon with plenty of stone-related evolved forms so they can make themselves some proper cool dragons 

And I also think it's about time they changed the types of the starter pokemon, although a fire-lion would be pretty interesting  I don't see why they don't give Tropius a baby form and then a 3rd evolved Sun Stone form and make it a starter too, and do the same with Lapras but with say a Water or Shiny Stone and help them develop on a bit more of a grander scale.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 11, 2009)

New info: there will be a event level 5 Jirachi being distributed in Japan. And that Jirachi will let you go to a new place in HG and SS, a place called ''Starred Sky Abysm'' or something like that.

Source: Coro Coro.

OMG, first the Event Arceus. Now a Event Jirachi. For being able to play the new games at 100% you´ll need the event japanese Pokemon.

I WANT TO BE JAPANESE


----------



## Frieza (Jun 11, 2009)

That would be cool. A rapidash unicorn thing I guess.

Yea.. I love eevee. such an interesting pokemon.

People have been talking about diffferent setup for years. Instead of fire, water, grass. We  only are going to get that once with yellow. Although I wont bite my tongue on a appearance of a ghost/dark/phsy or fight/electric/rock


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 11, 2009)

Fuck yeah Silver


----------



## valerian (Jun 11, 2009)

omiK said:


> That would be cool. A rapidash unicorn thing I guess.



Erm... Rapidash is a Unicorn. Don't you mean Pegasus?

As for the game I'll be getting, it's going to be HG since I got Silver first last time.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

omiK said:


> I am not buying Platinum, because I will wait to play this one..
> 
> Also waiting for 5 generation (I bet a Lucario evolution into some *Egyptian Pharoah* Pokemon). Hoping for a fire lion starter or dragon water.



You mean Anubis.

Yes that indeed would fit to Lucario.


----------



## Frieza (Jun 11, 2009)

Soul Silver for me..I play gold the first time.. plus soul silver sounds better.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 11, 2009)

Lucario is based off Anubis isn't it?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> Lucario is based off Anubis isn't it?



Well no.
Lucario is some sort of Jackal, just as Anubis, but not based off Anubis.


----------



## Vaz (Jun 11, 2009)

I find the Kungo Fu Bondage Hot McFurry Pants mon to be pretty dumb, competitive crap aside. His design and the way he's showcase it's like the very Pkmn folks are saying "Look at him, look, isn't he awesome, you love it right please love it'" and shoving the goddamn wolf in our faces with all that exposure. Plus I hate that aura crap 

Giving him an evo would be a waste if you ask me, but who am I to judge.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> New info: there will be a event level 5 Jirachi being distributed in Japan. And that Jirachi will let you go to a new place in HG and SS, a place called ''Starred Sky Abysm'' or something like that.
> 
> Source: Coro Coro.
> 
> ...


bah another event, that just force people to use a gameshark.

warp code to the Starred Sky Abysm here i go.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks like the package for the game will be a bit larger than normal with the special item they include in it:



And I'm guess that any Jirachi won't do and it has to be that special event Jiraichi that will unlock a hidden part of the game


----------



## Vaz (Jun 11, 2009)

*!!!


*too awesome


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Looks like the package for the game will be a bit larger than normal with the special item they include in it:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm guess that any Jirachi won't do and it has to be that special event Jiraichi that will unlock a hidden part of the game



LOL a Pika-Gotchi?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> LOL a Pika-Gotchi?


A Pokewalker, but essentially yeah, you're right 



> The Pok?Walker (Japanese: ポケウォーカー Pok?Walker) is a pedometer compatible with Pok?mon HeartGold and SoulSilver. It will be bundled with the said games when they are purchased.
> 
> The Pok?Walker has both the shape and colors
> of a regular Pok? Ball. It has three buttons and a monochrome interface. It will allow players of HeartGold and SoulSilver to deposit one Pok?mon there. The Pok?mon gains experience and happiness as players walk.
> ...


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> A Pokewalker, but essentially yeah, you're right



OH LOL 

I guess that will only be in Japan though.


By the way. Who of you guys will import?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2009)

I remember importing Pokemon Emerald and Sapphire but since then I decided to hold off until I got the American versions. I'll find something else to occupy my time until the come across our borders. 

Although for some of those online pokemon events, I wonder if they will apply for those who import the Japanese games and play them in the U.S.?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> I remember importing Pokemon Emerald and Sapphire but since then I decided to hold off until I got the American versions. I'll find something else to occupy my time until the come across our borders.
> 
> *Although for some of those online pokemon events, I wonder if they will apply for those who import the Japanese games and play them in the U.S.?*



They should actually, but maybe it has something to do with the DS too.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 11, 2009)

those events suck as there are NO pokemon events in belgium


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> those events suck as there are NO pokemon events in belgium



I take it you didn't get the secret key event in Platinum?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

I got all events  

Now i am just waiting for a Arceus Event with he Azure Flue


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2009)

^without any cheating whatsoever?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> ^without any cheating whatsoever?



My movie Event pokemon are all legit, and i am damn proud of that.

Only time i cheated (with the help of a friend) was to get the "Members pass" via mystery gift, for Darkrai (<3).


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> *My movie Event pokemon are all legit, and i am damn proud of that.*
> 
> Only time i cheated (with the help of a friend) was to get the "Members pass" via mystery gift, for Darkrai (<3).



I'm assuming you didn't get that through any U.S. events so how is that possible?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'm assuming you didn't get that through any U.S. events so how is that possible?


They are japanese events, and i am European.
One of my neighbors is from japan though, his father works for a company here, but since he is a manager type he has to travel a lot.
and in the summer break he takes all his family with him.
So his son most of the time is able to get his hands on all kinds of stuff.
I got my Movie Darkrai from him. Because he has Diamond and Pearl and his little sister has a Game too, aswell as some friends of him gave their games to him, he went into the Movie 07 in japan and got his hands on at least 7 Darkrai.
Similar with the Movie 08.

I am hoping for a Arceus now too pek


----------



## El Torero (Jun 11, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I got all events
> 
> Now i am just waiting for a Arceus Event with he Azure Flue



I envy you 

I would like that for the event of HG/SS of Cynthia, Arceus and the Level 1 ''Choose the Legendary Dragon you want'', all Arceus were able to trigger the event, not only the Event one 

PD: Event Pokemon that have triggered scenes in videogames:
-Arceus with Cynthia and the Level 1 Legendary Dragons in HG/SS
-Jirachi in HG/SS
-The notched-ear Pichu in HG/SS
-Arceus in Platinum (to make one guy to talk you about the legend lol)
-Regigigas in Platinum to be able to get the 3 Regis in Platinum

Any more Event Pokemon triggering things in Pokemon videogames?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

So Arceus will crate a new Dialga/Palkia/Giratina in HG/SS ???


----------



## El Torero (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, the Level 1 Babies


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

Baby Dialga 

Pretty crappy for a Unique Legendary Pokemon


----------



## El Torero (Jun 11, 2009)

Two days ago I finally discovered what?s the meaning of Giratina 

Palkia - Space
Dialga - Time
Giratina - Antimatter

Now...what has antimatter in common to space and time? 
I asked one friend about that and he said the third stuff should be speed 'cause these are the 3 physical vectors. But I?ve no idea of Physicals


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

It is very hard to find Giratinas Element; I'd say its Dimensions. 
Yes thats very related to Palkia since space is also relative to dimensional activity.

But i'd say Giratina resembles the Bizarre dimensional world that holds the stability of space and time on the normal side.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2009)

Maybe like a black hole.

Although I haven't the foggiest of what your talking about.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 11, 2009)

omiK said:


> Also waiting for 5 generation (I bet a Lucario evolution into some Egyptian Pharoah Pokemon). Hoping for a fire lion starter or dragon water.



I always had a feeling that the 4th gen was the last gen for some reason.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jun 11, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> I always had a feeling that the 4th gen was the last gen for some reason.



True, they did pretty much did wrap it up by having acerus being the "one" that created the whole pokemon universe


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 11, 2009)

Knowing Nintendo they would do a 5th gen, considering what a cash cow the series is.

Besides, I've read that they have little sub-story ideas anyway of that they want to use next games.

But... After these games I'm done.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 11, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> True, they did pretty much did wrap it up by having acerus being the "one" that created the whole pokemon universe



No wonder. 

Yeah...I don't think that you can get any higher than a god....or is there....?







Well...I figure out the games timeline.

PC -2 years-> FR/LG, R/S/E -3years-> HG/SS, D/P/Pt, XD


----------



## Vaz (Jun 11, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Two days ago I finally discovered what?s the meaning of Giratina
> 
> Palkia - Space
> Dialga - Time
> Giratina - Antimatter


That actually does make sense, considering most other crap we can come up with will always be somewhat related to space. Spot on


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> True, they did pretty much did wrap it up by having acerus being the "one" that created the whole pokemon universe



I don't really get all that.

How does Mew fit in with Acreus?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 11, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> I don't really get all that.
> 
> How does Mew fit in with Acreus?



It's Evolution VS Creation


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 11, 2009)

You can't take the in-game mysticism seriously, it has nothing to do with the games at all really.


----------



## Majin Dan (Jun 12, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> They are japanese events, and i am European.
> One of my neighbors is from japan though, his father works for a company here, but since he is a manager type he has to travel a lot.
> and in the summer break he takes all his family with him.
> So his son most of the time is able to get his hands on all kinds of stuff.
> ...



Damn lucky!
the only ones i've gotten so far are the ones from the GCN games, Darkri, Shymin, Deoxys (sp) Manphy and Phione from Ranger...
I'm trying for a mew right now though Everyones pokemon ranch crap but i'm not sure does a single person have to upload 999 pokemon or can multiple players do it? cause my bro and i are uploading them both.
still no celibi yet 

anyone wanna trade a Celebi for a manphy? ...


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 12, 2009)

Defiantly getting SS now.

Lugia and Groudon! Hell yes


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 12, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Knowing Nintendo they would do a 5th gen, considering what a cash cow the series is.
> 
> Besides, I've read that they have little sub-story ideas anyway of that they want to use next games.
> 
> But... After these games I'm done.



5th generation will most likely be my last. I'm already considering quiting this game once and for all after HG/SS releases. The game's gonna just get shittier and shittier as the generations go by.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 12, 2009)

Boxart is awesome and I might just have to import both of them.  Either way I am getting HG in Japanese.  Pretty sure the release date will be in September, just like D/P.


----------



## Munak (Jun 12, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Two days ago I finally discovered what?s the meaning of Giratina
> 
> Palkia - Space
> Dialga - Time
> ...



I actually went with 'non-existence' for Giratina... philosopically speaking, nothingness. (If there is such a thing.) So against Arceus, which represents existence, in my opinion, it strikes a balance.

*So deep, the world of Pokemon.* (Uses the old guy voice. )


----------



## El Torero (Jun 12, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> I always had a feeling that the 4th gen was the last gen for some reason.



Pokemon is eternal, is a great machine of making money. I bet I?ll die of age, and some days before that, the 18th generation will be out 

The Giratina being Antimatter isn?t at hinking of mine, the creators revelated that in a interview


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 12, 2009)

> More Details from CoroCoro for HeartGold & Soul Silver
> 
> Some further scans have come out and have shown that the Pokémon that follow you are not limited to the starters. There are screenshots of Steelix, Wobbuffet and Kecleon following the games character. You can turn to your Pokémon at any time and get some sort of dialogue with them to see when they're happy or in trouble. You even seem to be able to collect accessories from them similar to in Amity Square. *All 493 Pokémon are capable of following you*
> There is also a screenshot which shows that the Pokédex & Box navigation has received a new touch screen style navigation scheme. The Touch Screen utilisation has been fully implemented into this game. All previous information has since been confirmed, including the Arceus bits from Wednesday.
> ...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 12, 2009)

heh sound good to bad we will have floating fish pokemon but oh well people should be able to have they favorite pokemon following you


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2009)

It's good to know all 493 pokemon can follow you around in the game. 

Although having a magikarp following you around seems so wrong.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 12, 2009)

All 493 pokemon?? 


DARKRAI DARKRAI DARKRAI pek


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 12, 2009)

omiK said:


> I am not buying Platinum, because I will wait to play this one..
> 
> Also waiting for 5 generation (I bet a Lucario evolution into some Egyptian Pharoah Pokemon). Hoping for a fire lion starter or dragon water.


im waiting for   the 6th generation ,i wonder wo will be the NO.666 pokemon


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 12, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> im waiting for   the 6th generation ,i wonder wo will be the NO.666 pokemon



The devil Pokemon.

Pokedex entry: This Pokemon was created by the side effects of Acreus and is in direct conflict with Acreus. It tries to destroy other Pokemon.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 12, 2009)

Hell yeah. My plans ore travelling for all Johto and Kanto together with a Magikarp and threatening people to give me all their money or I´ll Splash them are reality now 

I wonder what the new Area near the National Park will be and have.

Also, the Event Level 5 Jirachi has a Liechi Berry (lol Mirage Island) and has Confusion, Wish, Rest and *Draco Meteor*


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jun 12, 2009)

LOL tiny Steelix following you.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 12, 2009)

LOL Wailord following you


----------



## El Torero (Jun 12, 2009)

Also LOL Arceus following you.

In real life that happens and all the world terrorist groups will kill you and steal the ''PokeGod''


----------



## Hentai (Jun 12, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Also LOL Arceus following you.
> 
> In real life that happens and all the world terrorist groups will kill you and steal the ''PokeGod''


No, they would be ASSFUCKED by Arceus


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 12, 2009)

Soul Silver!


----------



## Hentai (Jun 12, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> Soul Silver!



Soulo Silver desu


----------



## valerian (Jun 12, 2009)

I'd get SS, but HG has Growlithe.  But then there's Lugia. Damn it, I don't know which one to pick!


----------



## Hentai (Jun 12, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> I'd get SS, but HG has Growlithe.  But then there's Lugia. Damn it, I don't know which one to pick!



I was thinking the same way.
but there are some easie steps to find out which one you should take:

*1. Which Version did you have originally, Gold or Silver? And Are you nostalgic?*_
(If the answers is Yes on the second question then take the one you had originally.
If no then take the other.)

*2. What appeals to you more in jewelery? Gold or Silver?*
*
3. What of the two Pokemon Lugia or Who-Oh looks cooler to you?*_


With that you can find it out fast.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 12, 2009)

for any one wo havent seen the good quality scans  here are them coincidences


----------



## Akuma (Jun 12, 2009)

why cant pokemon do a planet of the apes type thing? Like alternate reality where pokemon have trainers fight each other.

But in all seriousness they are remaking the two greatest games in the franchise. But I dont like pokemon past 2nd gen, why why why.


----------



## valerian (Jun 12, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I was thinking the same way.
> but there are some easie steps to find out which one you should take:
> 
> *1. Which Version did you have originally, Gold or Silver? And Are you nostalgic?*_
> ...



I had Silver first. Silver and Lugia. 

I've thought about it, and I'm getting SS, just because it's rarer to get an Lugia than it is a Growlithe and I don't really like Ho-Oh, besides I'll just ask someone to trade me a Growlithe.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 12, 2009)

This game gets better and better pek

I'm totally going to have a Ditto following me everywhere


----------



## Hentai (Jun 12, 2009)

lol ditto


It will be Darkrai for me


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm gonna have a fucking Feraligator following me. Either that or Gengar xD.

Does anyone have a list of the different pokemon in each of the games?


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jun 12, 2009)

I want Kyogre..but I also want Lugia. It's so hard...any advice?


----------



## Shiron (Jun 12, 2009)

^Well, if they keep it like the original games that shouldn't be a problem, as you could catch both Ho-oh and Lugia in either game in the original Gold/Silver. If they're actually keeping that the same or not isn't known yet, but I think they will. So, just go with Gold then if you want Kyogre: you'll get Ho-oh during the course of the game, but you'll be able to get a Level 70 Lugia later on.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jun 12, 2009)

...But I don't want a Ho-oh. I just want Lugia and a Kyogre.


----------



## Shiron (Jun 12, 2009)

Then just KO Ho-oh or something when you fight it; it doesn't really matter. You can still get Lugia later in Gold, and same with Kyogre. ...That is, unless you want to be able to use Lugia on your in-game team, which could be a bit of a problem. But you should still be able to catch both Lugia and Kyogre in Heart Gold, so it's you're best bet.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 12, 2009)

I'd like more info on the changes of johto and kanto like how the gym leader rosters change and shit like that.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 12, 2009)

^Highly classified


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jun 12, 2009)

but if you get Lugia in GOLD, you can't teach it Aero Blast.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm gonna have Salamence follow me around 

Having all these extra Legendaries in the game doesn't really make sense to me... but hey, it's Pokemon


----------



## Shiron (Jun 12, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> but if you get Lugia in GOLD, you can't teach it Aero Blast.


Perhaps not in the originals... But now there are Move Relearners, so that's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 12, 2009)

Wait, you can get Kyogre?


----------



## Shiron (Jun 12, 2009)

^Yeah, you'll be able to catch Kyogre in Heart Gold and Groudon in Soul Silver. And when you have both Kyogre and Groudon (catch the version exclusive and trade the other one over) in one of the games, you'll be able to catch Rayquaza. Look at Wednesday's update on Serebii:


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 12, 2009)

I hope Salamence is in heart gold and Tyranitar in soul silver.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jun 12, 2009)

Ike said:


> I hope Salamence is in heart gold and Tyranitar in soul silver.



What the hell? More like T-tar is available in both versions because y'know, Larvitar was never version exclusive?


----------



## Shiron (Jun 12, 2009)

Hmm... You could catch Larvitar in all of the second gen games originally and I don't think that's something that they'd really change, so you will most likely remain able to catch it at Mt. Silver in both games. And the Salamance family are 3rd gen, so if they're added in, you probably won't be able to catch them until post-game, but who knows, I suppose.


----------



## Frieza (Jun 13, 2009)

Damn it I made my decision- totodile it is. I know Cyndz is cool for evo quickly and does fire starters proud. I just want middle ground.. Chika is too much of a challenge.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 13, 2009)

Most likely post game, or near it. I think Sevii Islands had some 2nd+ gen at the first few islands before you beat the game, IIRC.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jun 13, 2009)

woah, it was revealed that all Pokemon can follow you, man i can't wait to have an Espeon following me and i also hope you can get the three birds in the game since:
Ho-Oh - Entei, Raikou Suicune
Lugia - Moltress, Zapdos, Articuno


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 13, 2009)

All 493?


----------



## Munak (Jun 13, 2009)

Damn, the endless possibilities... 

Could be a Machamp and then I'd look like some president with secret servicemen. 

Or a Voltorb. No explanations needed.

Or a Ninetails. Hoping they could render all its tails, though.

*Faints in excitement*


----------



## Hentai (Jun 13, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> but if you get Lugia in GOLD, you can't teach it Aero Blast.



Heart-Scales


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jun 13, 2009)

All 493 wow !

Does this include Wailord?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 13, 2009)

I like the rival's design.

Hopefully his team is just as epic


----------



## Hentai (Jun 13, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> All 493 wow !
> 
> Does this include Wailord?



LOL 

of course


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 13, 2009)

What if we got the chance to get the entire team following, maybe even with a cheat?


----------



## Munak (Jun 13, 2009)

If that happens, I'll get a whole team of Meowths.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 13, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> What if we got the chance to get the entire team following, maybe even with a cheat?



No that wouldnt make sense.
I guess its always the First pokemon in the row, and you can turn it off in the options or something.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 13, 2009)

Jugglenaut said:


> LOL tiny Steelix following you.


duh it not like they will make big ass sprites.


----------



## Munak (Jun 13, 2009)

Here's a thought: Would they also make the distinction between sexes and shiny/common Pokemon?

On sexual differences, there are about only a handful of distinguishable traits that can be seen overhead. (Heracross' horn, for one) But they have to also do the shiny versions for every Pokemon that can be 'trailed'.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 13, 2009)

It would be funny if they allowed the pokemon trailing you to be able to go inside buildings. Imagine Wailord in your house, or going up stairs, or inside an elevator.



> What the hell? More like T-tar is available in both versions because y'know, Larvitar was never version exclusive?



Well you know, there might be a possibility they changed it. Larvitar was a version exclusive in D/P. And wasn't Moltres in Victory Road in Red and Blue? According to your logic, Moltres should've been in the same location in Fire Red and Leaf Green, which it wasn't.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 13, 2009)

Certain trainers shouldn't bother you depending on what Pokemon is walking around with you.


----------



## Dave (Jun 13, 2009)

Ike said:


> It would be funny if they allowed the pokemon trailing you to be able to go inside buildings. Imagine Wailord in your house, or going up stairs, or inside an elevator.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you know, there might be a possibility they changed it. Larvitar was a version exclusive in D/P. And wasn't Moltres in Victory Road in Red and Blue? According to your logic, Moltres should've been in the same location in Fire Red and Leaf Green, which it wasn't.


first of all, they changed the location of moltres to accommodate the sevii islands that they included

now larvitar, is no legendary pokemon, and his location should not be changed, or the fact that you should be able to catch him in both versions

larvitar will be in both, same place, no question


----------



## Darth Judicar (Jun 13, 2009)

I hope everyone outside Japan can do the Celebi GS Ball event this time around. They seriously need to end this region exclusive BS.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 13, 2009)

I hope that too. Come on Nintendo, everybody knows the GS Ball and Celebi are related with the plot walkthrought, make it global 

Well, first is first, I hope the two versions have the GS Ball and Celebi in Ilex Forest being able to be catched


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 13, 2009)

Darth Judicar said:


> I hope everyone outside Japan can do the Celebi GS Ball event this time around. They seriously need to end this region exclusive BS.



That's not the only thing they need to stop doing.

They need to make all events bloody WiFi.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jun 13, 2009)

I've decided. I'll get SS and trade my Groudon for a Kyogre. Fufufu~


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 13, 2009)

I just had an interesting thought.

Giratina and Shaymin can't use their alternate forms unless the Griseous Orb and the Gracidea are in these games as well.

So I just kinda wonder if we're just stuck with traditional forms if transferred to the new games. lol


----------



## Hentai (Jun 13, 2009)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I just had an interesting thought.
> 
> Giratina and Shaymin can't use their alternate forms unless the Griseous Orb and the Gracidea are in these games as well.
> 
> So I just kinda wonder if we're just stuck with traditional forms if transferred to the new games. lol



I guess you can transfer the orb to SS / HG
And for Gracidea, you can probably get it there too.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 13, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I guess you can transfer the orb to SS / HG
> And for Gracidea, you can probably get it there too.



I just figured there had to be something in the Platinum coding to keep the Orb from transfering, cause I notice it gets taken off when you go into a DS to DS trade. (Obviously, because the item doesn't exist in Diamond or Pearl.)


Hopefully that's not an automatic default for the coding.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 13, 2009)

Are Groydon and Kyroge appearing in this game?


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Jun 13, 2009)

Recca said:


> Are Groydon and Kyroge appearing in this game?



I believe so, and Rayquaza as well.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 13, 2009)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I just figured there had to be something in the Platinum coding to keep the Orb from transfering, cause I notice it gets taken off when you go into a DS to DS trade. (Obviously, because the item doesn't exist in Diamond or Pearl.)
> 
> 
> Hopefully that's not an automatic default for the coding.



Yeah i hope that too.
but maybe there is such a  orb in HG/SS too.


----------



## Xell (Jun 14, 2009)

Recca said:


> Certain trainers shouldn't bother you depending on what Pokemon is walking around with you.



I don't like that idea. It won't feel like Pokemon if certain trainers decide to not challenge you.

It should always follow the "As soon as your eyes meet" rule.


----------



## Majin Dan (Jun 14, 2009)

Dave said:


> first of all, they changed the location of moltres to accommodate the sevii islands that they included
> 
> now larvitar, is no legendary pokemon, and his location should not be changed, or the fact that you should be able to catch him in both versions
> 
> larvitar will be in both, same place, no question



Agreed, i don't know why people think a psudo legendary would be an exclusive, the third generation pokemon probably won't be as availibe, maybe. i mean there are 2 sets of games already out you can get them in. R/S & FR/LG



Xell said:


> I don't like that idea. It won't feel like Pokemon if certain trainers decide to not challenge you.
> 
> It should always follow the "As soon as your eyes meet" rule.


Exactly, look it as it is anyway.
'O he has a giant onix follwing him, but guess what i have this tiny poliwag  tahat is faster and can take it down anyway'

which might be an exaggeration but that's how things are in pokemon nearly every pokemon has a good chance to defeat anyother. remember Gen 1? Parasect was probably the best to defeat Mewtwo


----------



## Gin (banned) (Jun 14, 2009)

Xell said:


> I don't like that idea. It won't feel like Pokemon if certain trainers decide to not challenge you.
> 
> It should always follow the "As soon as your eyes meet" rule.



Yea it just wouldn't be the same when all your pokemon have low health and your rushing to the pokemon center and a trainer suddenly spots you and you facepalm. (And no I'm not being sarcastic).


----------



## Deva Path (Jun 14, 2009)

Sort of excited that Hoenn Pokemon are making an appearance. Kyogre for HeartGold, Groudon for SoulSilver, Rayquaza in both. Jirachi is said to also be available through an event, and bringing it through will unlock a new area. Same with 12th movie Arceus, I believe - giving you chance for a level 1 Dialga, Palkia or Giratina - you can only take one.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 14, 2009)

I wonder if theyll add a battle frontier.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 14, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> I wonder if theyll add a battle frontier.


Most likely it'll be a low tier version, not like Emerald or Platinum, but just a tower and a lobby/plaza.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jun 14, 2009)

Epic remake of Team Rocket battle music along with the same slowpoke well screen from Corocoro shown on Pokemon Sunday.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 14, 2009)

I hope information on Red is shown soon. Even up to this day, Red is still the strongest pokemon trainer of all time in the games.


----------



## Munak (Jun 15, 2009)

Hmm... would be a treat if somehow Red's last two Pokemon can be substituted for something like a Heracross or Donphan, randomly.

Though I'd imagine that would be a hail from the anime version, and Ash =/= Red.

(Still a good idea, I suppose. If only I followed the manga.)


----------



## Stalin (Jun 15, 2009)

Ike said:


> I hope information on Red is shown soon. Even up to this day, Red is still the strongest pokemon trainer of all time in the games.



Actually pearl has snatched that title from him. If you beat the league 20 times, his highest level will be 84.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 15, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Actually pearl has snatched that title from him. If you beat the league 20 times, his highest level will be 84.


And what a huge upset breaking his record. Which means the new Red should have his team in the 90s.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 15, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> And what a huge upset breaking his record. Which means the new Red should have his team in the 90s.



Would be so awesome if they cap it at lv100.  God, that would make upping my pokemon level so much easier!



> Actually pearl has snatched that title from him. If you beat the league 20 times, his highest level will be 84.



I meant like computer trainers with highest level pokemon. I don't think there's any trainer including the elite four and champions from any game so far that has surpassed Red average pokemon level when he's maxed.


----------



## Vaz (Jun 15, 2009)

Mt. Silver better have some new mons too


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 15, 2009)

Hope they make the gym leaders/elite four/champion's levels higher.


----------



## Vaz (Jun 15, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> Hope they make the gym leaders/elite four/champion's levels higher.


Nay, Falkner's lvl 9 pidgeotto must remain


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm so excited for this I'm gonna get Silver since that was the first one I played.I don't know though what starter I'm gonna use that's undecided.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 15, 2009)

Dream come true


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 15, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> Hope they make the gym leaders/elite four/champion's levels higher.


that probably gonna happend whit rematches whit new pokemons to so i can see Falkner having 

Staraptor,Swellow,Pigeot,Noctowl Fearow/Peliper and Skarmory/Dodrio as his last roster.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 15, 2009)

new areas on the map and thank god that cinawood island it not as boring as the originals. it look like maybe there a battle frontier there.


also there new pics around the official site Link


----------



## Falco-san (Jun 15, 2009)

Omfg.
Groudon is in Soul Silver?

That just cemented my choice. Groudon is FUCKWIN.


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> also there new pics around the official site I Get Off



I so want that Background from that site.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 15, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> I so want that Background from that site.



Right click -> View Background Image -> Right click -> Save Image As


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2009)

For some reason the site won't allow me to right click.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 15, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> For some reason the site won't allow me to right click.



Here you go:


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2009)

You, my friend, are life saver.  Thank you very much.


----------



## Vaz (Jun 15, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> new areas on the map and thank god that cinawood island it not as boring as the originals. it look like maybe there a battle frontier there.
> 
> 
> also there new pics around the official site Battle"]http://www.pokemon.co.jp/special/hgss/


 Frontier-like area fucking confirmed. The art is faptastic, glad to see my favourite region looking awesome again. 






...









I came.


----------



## Deva Path (Jun 15, 2009)

Johto looks amazing. I am so pumped for this game. Will a Japanese game work on an American DS?


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes it would.


----------



## Rick (Jun 15, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Actually pearl has snatched that title from him. If you beat the league 20 times, his highest level will be 84.


Red is in pearl? Who strongest level is 84?


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jun 15, 2009)

MOE said:


> Red is in pearl? Who strongest level is 84?



The rival from D/P/Pt, commonly referred to as either Barry (rofl) or Pearl.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 15, 2009)

OMG, all these new things in Johto are making me to have an orgasm 

And we still haven´t seen the new stuff of Kanto


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 15, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> OMG, all these new things in Johto are making me to have an orgasm
> 
> And we still haven?t seen the new stuff of Kanto


Holy shit, eh? We're a-fuckin-a smokin' now, ah?


----------



## Xell (Jun 15, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> And we still haven?t seen the new stuff of Kanto



You haven't heard? Kanto's been removed.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 15, 2009)

Kanto removed?  

Liar.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 15, 2009)

LOL                              .


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 15, 2009)

Xell said:


> You haven't heard? Kanto's been removed.



Where did you hear that?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 15, 2009)

He's lying guys.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 15, 2009)

It's already been reported in the latest CoroCoro that Kanto is in the game.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jun 15, 2009)

LOL don't spoil the joke!


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jun 16, 2009)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> LOL don't spoil the joke!



You nearly got there for a moment >=[


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jun 16, 2009)

When is the game released


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 16, 2009)

That map looked amazing, glad they're adding more to the whole Johto Region. And Mt.Silver is Fujiyama style! And the website...  .  Best pokemon game of all time in the making.


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jun 16, 2009)

I can't wait for the redone music!!!
And to think they're going to put in all the G/S locations AND add some more!!! I'm going to go nuts when this game comes out!!!


----------



## El Torero (Jun 16, 2009)

I cannot imagine any future Pokemon game better than this game.

This is going to be the Perfect Masterpiece of Nintendo. I cannot wait


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 16, 2009)

I can get Groudon on my Ruby so HeartGold it is 

Epic game is epic


----------



## Stroev (Jun 16, 2009)

Cianwood and route to Victory Road have a few things added on, based off the map.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 16, 2009)

Ike said:


> Would be so awesome if they cap it at lv100.  God, that would make upping my pokemon level so much easier!



sadly, he is battlable once per game.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 16, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> sadly, he is battlable once per game.



No he isn't.


----------



## Peter (Jun 16, 2009)

It looks like a lot of things about HG/SS have been released. Can't wait until the game comes out in Japan.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's a pic of the PokeWalker that comes packaged with the game.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 16, 2009)

What exactly does the poke walker do?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 16, 2009)

Gentleman said:


> What exactly does the poke walker do?


You transfer one Pok?mon to it to raise it's EXP and happiness. You can also play mini-games and get items that can be transferred over to HGSS.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 16, 2009)

Survivor said:


> Cianwood and route to Victory Road have a few things added on, based off the map.



It seems to me to be a battle frontier added.


----------



## valerian (Jun 16, 2009)

Seems like they're going all the way with this game. If only we had some of the events too. 

But still, I wonder what the Kanto region has in store for us or they even might be still adding content to Jhoto. Damn it, I can't wait for this game any longer now.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 16, 2009)

It's a portable Day Care center w/o the creepy old couple.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 16, 2009)

And without a transversatite Ditto.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 16, 2009)

Are there any rpg games scheduled for the Wii?



Stark said:


> It's a portable Day Care center w/o the creepy old couple.



I swear my Machop's happiness went *down* while in there.  Suspicious no?


----------



## Starrk (Jun 16, 2009)

Molestation, yes?

I only used the Day Care for breeding. I never thought of it as a plausible method of leveling.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't think I'll end up using it unless there's stuff you can get out of it that you can only get on that, otherwise I think I'd rather just level my pokémon up normally.


----------



## Twilit (Jun 17, 2009)

Stark said:


> Molestation, yes?
> 
> I only used the Day Care for breeding. I never thought of it as a plausible method of leveling.


Same. The Exp. Share does so much more than those two Pedo's ever could.



However, they sure as shit know how to persuade a Ditto into fucking anything.


----------



## Munak (Jun 17, 2009)

So it's like Tamagochi, only with cooler animals AKA Pokemon? 

About the old peoples' hatchery... hmm, they sure seem suspicious... remnants of Team Rocket, perhaps?


----------



## Vaz (Jun 17, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Seems like they're going all the way with this game. If only we had some of the events too.
> 
> But still, I wonder what the Kanto region has in store for us or they even might be still adding content to Jhoto. Damn it, I can't wait for this game any longer now.


Indigo Plateau seems like it'll have a least a redesign, or at least the Victory Road will be somewhat different.

And goddammit, the Feraligatr in your sig is too awesome. I'm so getting that giant gator again, only this time, he'll follow me


----------



## Deva Path (Jun 17, 2009)

Kanto? Man, that really has been in every generation now, since it's included in HeartGold/SoulSilver.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 17, 2009)

God Realm said:


> Kanto? Man, that really has been in every generation now, since it's included in HeartGold/SoulSilver.



They just whored it out now.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 17, 2009)

God Realm said:


> Kanto? Man, that really has been in every generation now, since it's included in HeartGold/SoulSilver.


That's the beauty of it. We've seen the graphics for it in GB/GBC, then in GBA, and soon in DS... boy is that gonna look sweet.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 17, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> That's the beauty of it. We've seen the graphics for it in GB/GBC, then in GBA, and soon in DS... boy is that gonna look sweet.



With PKMN, Kanto will always be around.  It will haunt you in your dream, find you no matter what generation you hide in, it will find you!  MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Frieza (Jun 17, 2009)

Argh.. I wish this was a worldwide release. I already am thinking about the team I am going to make. I wont make the same mistakes that I made 8-10 years ago... All I can think about is the team I am going to have. I even will include an Eevee this time.. I want Jolteon. This is a painful wait.


----------



## valerian (Jun 17, 2009)

I've already thought about my team.  

Feraligatr
Arcanine
Heracross
Dragonite
Alakazam
Umbreon

I'm dead set against using legendaries.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 17, 2009)

Typhlosion, Tyrannitar, Lapras, Steelix, Slowking, and Mamoswine 

Big bastard dinosaur looking Pokemon for the win


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 17, 2009)

Typhlosion 
Jolteon
Scizor
Alakazam
Kingdra
Tyranitar


----------



## Sima (Jun 17, 2009)

Typhlosion
Flareon
Lapras
Arcanine
Ampharos
Houndoom

That would be the best lineup ever


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 17, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> Typhlosion
> Flareon
> Lapras
> Arcanine
> ...


my Feraligatr would  pwn all of them whit aqua tail and earthquake.


----------



## Sima (Jun 17, 2009)

I said the best line up ever cause I am a major fire pokemon trainer.

Of course a water type would do well against me. But you can't always depend on types, if you are really good at the game, as I am, you can win even if you have a type disadvantage.


----------



## Cipher (Jun 17, 2009)

I've got a few who are definites:
Lanturn
Tyranitar
Froslass

And I've got a pool that I'm still trying to choose from:
Flygon
Nidoking
Foretress
Claydol
Typhlosion
Registeel
Scizor
Lapras

Maybe I can make multiple teams...:S


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 17, 2009)

Pre Elite four:
Raichu
Feraligatr
Jumpluff
Espeon
Ambipom
Crobat

Post Elite four: (All of them bred...)
Raichu
Donphan
Ambipom
Azumarril
Lucario
Drifblim

(one team of many, I plan on having multiple teams, and I have the parents on platinum.)


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 17, 2009)

Quilava
Togekiss
Gryados (Red)
Lanturn
Wobbafet
Jumppuff


----------



## Twilit (Jun 17, 2009)

Confirmed in my party:

Typhlosion
Tyranitar


Open spots:

Steelix
Red Gyarados
Umbreon 
Kingdra
Espeon
Ampharos
Skarmory
Ursurang



I CAN'T DECIDE THIS SET WAS SO FUCKING GOOD.


----------



## Vaz (Jun 17, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> my Feraligatr would pwn all of them whit aqua tail and earthquake.


Why can't all people just realise giant that bypedal crocs are superior?


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 17, 2009)

> I said the best line up ever cause I am a major fire pokemon trainer.



Fire type is a dying race, with Heatran it's only beacon.


----------



## Sima (Jun 17, 2009)

Fire pokemon are one of the strongest types.

I love Dragon, Dark, and Ice too.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 17, 2009)

I'll be using the old team I used in my Crystal version;

Feraligatr
Ampharos
Umbreon
Ariados
Fearow
Dewgong

The I'll use this team;

Feraligatr 
Aggron
Tyranitar
Rhyperior
Sceptile
Garchomp

Hooray for pokemon that remind you of Godzilla!


----------



## valerian (Jun 17, 2009)

By the way everyone, which Gen's pokemon did you like the best?

For me it's...

1. Kanto
2. Jhoto
3. Sinnoh
4. Hoenn


----------



## Hodor (Jun 17, 2009)

My favorate pokemon game was crystal, but I cant complain about this. very nice.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 17, 2009)

I like pokemon from all of the generations.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 17, 2009)

Johto, Kanto, Hoenn, Sinnoh.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 17, 2009)

Orre. 

Sue me.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 17, 2009)

Okay! **Calls up lawyer**

Kidding.


----------



## Sima (Jun 17, 2009)

Johto was my favorite gen of pokemon. Then Kanto, Hoenn, and Sinnoh.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 17, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> Fire pokemon are one of the strongest types.



Tell that to Flareon.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2009)

I remember when I thought they were going to make a game for the Orange Archipelago...
that dream still lives on today.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 17, 2009)

When I was a kid and big on the anime I wished for that.

I don't now...


----------



## Stalin (Jun 18, 2009)

I hope that job at mcdonalds, then I can save up for a new ds.


----------



## Sima (Jun 18, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> Tell that to Flareon.



Don't talk about one of the weaker fire pokemon,

though Flareon is good in some situations.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 18, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> Fire pokemon are one of the strongest types.
> 
> I love Dragon, Dark, and Ice too.


Analysis of fire types:

Charizard - torn apart by stealth rock, making it's greatest belly drum moveset useless

Flareon - physical with no physical moves

Magmortar - Halfway usable but it's not going to make it past any fast Pokemon with earthquake/any strong move aka every sweeper ever made

Entei - Physical with no physical moves

Typhlosion - It can pull of an eruption set but that's gimmicky and all or nothing

Infernape and Heatran are the only good ones left.


----------



## Sima (Jun 18, 2009)

Honestly I don't like Heatran that much.

Your forgetting about Blaziken.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 18, 2009)

Johto
Kanto
Sinnoh
Hoenn aka Garbage


----------



## El Torero (Jun 18, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=556u3sHvTi0[/YOUTUBE]

So Arceus is the father and your character is the mother


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 18, 2009)

The starters just went down after Johto. Seriously, a chicken and a penguin?

Then there's the fact that both Hoenn and Sinnoh fire starters end up as Fire/Fighting. I could understand one of them, but there was no need for two. There should've been more variation.

Just look at the Kanto starters. You could end up with either a giant red dragon spewing fire, a giant dinosaur with a fucking rafflessia plant sticking out of his back, or a giant tortoise with TANK CANNONZ conceiled in it's shell. They were badass.

Then Johto. No one cared about Chikorita but Typhlosion and Feraligatr were gar.

Don't get me started on the Hoenn and Sinnoh ones. A gecko which looked like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), a chicken, a fucking mudskipper, and then another turtle (which wasn't nearly as as badass as Wartortle/Blastoise), a monkey which could end up looking somewhat gar in a mythical chinese kind of way, and then a penguin.

Not gar.

When are we going to get a proper T-Rex?


----------



## El Torero (Jun 18, 2009)

Hoenn wasn´t so crap. Sceptile is my favourite started, and Metagross, Salamence and Flygon are cool too 

Also, who doesn´t like the Mudkip? 



Osiris said:


> When are we going to get a proper T-Rex?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 18, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=556u3sHvTi0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> So Arceus is the father and your character is the mother


Ooh, Unown. Ruins of Alph might be more interesting.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jun 18, 2009)

Kanto starters shit on all the other

In terms of size,design and creativity.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 18, 2009)

Saka, I like Metagar and Flygar too 

It's just that I don't like the starters of either Hoenn or Sinnoh  Hoenn is my favourite pokemon region and Ruby is my fave game out of the series as well 

And  =


----------



## Vaz (Jun 18, 2009)

Survivor said:


> Orre.
> 
> Sue me.


You heathen.



~M~ said:


> Analysis of fire types:
> 
> Charizard - torn apart by stealth rock, making it's greatest belly drum moveset useless
> 
> ...


No love for Blaziken?


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jun 18, 2009)

Osiris said:


> The starters just went down after Johto. Seriously, a chicken and a penguin?
> 
> Then there's the fact that both Hoenn and Sinnoh fire starters end up as Fire/Fighting. I could understand one of them, but there was no need for two. There should've been more variation.
> 
> ...


What's wrong with Tyranitar?
Pokemon really needs a fast WATER starter this time, I mean it was almost always the Fire one that ended up being the fastest except in Hoenn, but even there Blaziken had a decent speed stat.
Yeah I tend to agree I was surprised by Blaziken's design (I was expecting a more chicken-like appearance) when I compare it with it's basic form Torchic - I mean check out the difference!!!  I'd say Sceptile's ugly too, but what's wrong with Swampert? He looks awesome!!! And so do Torterra and Infernape (Even though it's so fun making jokes out of Chimchar and his *ss - And they have awesome battle cries too) but Empoleon... Good Gawd!!! It's like they got his design out of a trash can :S, though his crown looks good.



Sakata Gintoki said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=556u3sHvTi0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> So Arceus is the father and your character is the mother


Woahh Ruins of Alph!!! How cool!!! But what do the Unown have to do with anything in that event? I wonder... Don't you mean your character is the father and Arceus is the mother? According to the translation, it said Arceus was able to "give birth" to one of the 3 pokemon, but yeah 



~M~ said:


> Analysis of fire types:
> 
> Charizard - torn apart by stealth rock, making it's greatest belly drum moveset useless
> 
> ...


Seriously, why didn't they give Flareon Flare Blitz??? I mean, the best it can do is Fire Fang?! 
Oh and if only Ho-oh had a move that would buff it's attack stat (Although it's already so good)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 18, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> Kanto starters shit on all the other
> 
> In terms of size,design and creativity.


yeah in your crasy mind


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 18, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> Kanto starters shit on all the other
> 
> In terms of size,design and creativity.



I think the Sinnoh starters are pretty cool...


----------



## Hentai (Jun 18, 2009)

Jotho Starters > Kanto starters > Sinnoh Starters >>> Hoen Starters


----------



## Sima (Jun 18, 2009)

Osiris said:


> The starters just went down after Johto. Seriously, a chicken and a penguin?
> 
> Then there's the fact that both Hoenn and Sinnoh fire starters end up as Fire/Fighting. I could understand one of them, but there was no need for two. There should've been more variation.
> 
> ...




I agree except for the fact that Torchic is pretty badass once its fully evolved into a Blaziken. That pokemon can pwn some major ass.

The sinnoh starters were a big let down for me, I was really wanting something much better than that....but atleast Chimchar ended up pretty well as a Infernape...can't say much about Piplup and Tortwig. I will hands down say that the Johto starters were my favorite, besides Totodile. I loved Chikorita and Cyndaquil. I see that there a lot of people that will disagree with me and say that Totodile is a great starter. I'm not trying to say that it isn't, its just not the right pokemon for me. Kanto is my 2nd favorite, come on who doesn't like a giant fire breathing dragon?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 18, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> By the way everyone, which Gen's pokemon did you like the best?
> 
> For me it's...
> 
> ...


generation and regions are 2 different tings.


my favorite Regions are these

1.Sinnoh
2.Jotho
3.Kanto
4.Hoenn
5.Orre

my favorite genrations are
1.4 
2.3 
3.2
4.1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 18, 2009)

Kanto starters.
Charizard was a giant fucking dragon with fire that melted boulders and huge ass wings. Venusaur was a dinosaur with a giant plant on its back that fired fucking lazers. Blastoise was a huge fucking turtle with cannons that blasted through steel.

Badass.

Johto.

Typholsion was a...A thing with fire out of its back. Feraligator was a fucking dinosaur. Meganium. Don't know what that was but it had a flower round its neck.

Honen.
*Skips*

Sihnoh.

This was just fucking disgraceful. A monkey with fire on its hair? A fucking turtle with a bush on its back? A fucking penguin?


----------



## Sima (Jun 18, 2009)

Someone actually likes Sinnoh and the starters?

 you must be epic fail.

Just kidding


----------



## Hentai (Jun 18, 2009)

Charizard is pretty much he most awesome starter ever. But i still prefer the Jotho Starters overall.

And Infernape of Sinnoh is decent too.


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Jun 18, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Jotho Starters > Kanto starters > Sinnoh Starters >>> Hoen Starters



Agreed by far.


----------



## Sima (Jun 18, 2009)

Charizard pwns.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 18, 2009)

It was very hard to decide...  Since Charizard is so awesome, but the other two are less cool.
 Jothos starters are just all good.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 18, 2009)

I think Infernape is a great starter...I personally liked the Monkey King-esque design, it has a great movepool and well-balanced stats to add. 

Typhlosion would be as good as Charizard if it could learn Swords Dance...or had a more Sp. ATK based movepool and could learn Nasty Plot. It's the only fire starter that can't learn one or the other.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 18, 2009)

Typhlosion 

My Favorite Jotho starter.

Though i think my first one was the blue Crocodile


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 18, 2009)

I can't wait for the game. I don't know know what to pick!
Heart Gold or Soul Silver


----------



## Hentai (Jun 18, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> I can't wait for the game. I don't know know what to pick!
> Heart Gold or Soul Silver



A few pages ago i posted a short tutorial to choose easier


----------



## Sima (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm choosing Soul Silver, since when gold and silver originally came out, I had bought gold first.

I'll end up having both, but I want Soul Silver first.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 18, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> I'm choosing Soul Silver, since when gold and silver originally came out, I had bought gold first.
> 
> I'll end up having both, but I want Soul Silver first.



Same here.
I will import the US version of Soul Silver and will probably buy Heart Gold in german later on


----------



## El Torero (Jun 18, 2009)

I?ll be choosing Gold because I?m a materialist 

But then Groudon is appearing in Silver. And in Pokemon games we have Rain, Snow and Sand routes, but not any Sunny route, only in Emerald when Groudon is near. And I want to walk under the sun x3


----------



## Hentai (Jun 18, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> I?ll be choosing Gold because I?m a materialist
> 
> But then Groudon is appearing in Silver. And in Pokemon games we have Rain, Snow and Sand routes, but not any Sunny route, only in Emerald when Groudon is near. And I want to walk under the sun x3



Just think like that: Silver is expensive too


----------



## valerian (Jun 18, 2009)

Do you think we'll be able to trade across from R/S/E/FR/LG, just like in D/P/PT? I really hope so, I just found my Pokemon Ruby game.



Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Typhlosion
> 
> My Favorite Jotho starter.
> 
> Though i think my first one was the blue Crocodile



That blue crocodile has a name you know!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Jotho Starters > Kanto starters > Sinnoh Starters >>> Hoen Starters





The only Johto starter worth mentioning in their 3rd stage is Feriligator 

I'm partial to Kanto starters > Johto > Sinnoh > Hoenn


----------



## Hentai (Jun 18, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> That blue crocodile has a name you know!


Cut me some slack, its called different where i come from 


Kira Yamato said:


> The only Johto starter worth mentioning in their 3rd stage is Feriligator
> 
> I'm partial to Kanto starters > Johto > Sinnoh > Hoenn


Well as i said, it was a hard decision.
But i find Jothos Starters better in overall design.


----------



## valerian (Jun 18, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Cut me some slack, its called different where i come from



You win this time round. But you won't be so lucky next time. 

By the way, am I the only one who didn't like Squirtle? To be honest, I don't even think I even chosed it once, so far. It might of been the fact that I liked Bulbasaur and Charmander so much more.


----------



## Sima (Jun 18, 2009)

I loved Squirtle, it was cute, and Blastose is a fucking tank.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 18, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> You win this time round. But you won't be so lucky next time.
> 
> By the way, am I the only one who didn't like Squirtle? To be honest, I don't even think I even chosed it once, so far. It might of been the fact that I liked Bulbasaur and Charmander so much more.



thats why  like jothos more.

Charizard + the Turtle < Typhlosion + the Crocodile


----------



## Sima (Jun 18, 2009)

I like Typhlosion better than Charizard too, but Charizard is amazing.

But I like Blastose better than Feraligatr.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 18, 2009)

Infernape is my favorite starter,


----------



## Sima (Jun 18, 2009)

I think I like Blaziken the best.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 18, 2009)

My favorite starters are Bulbasaur, Charmander, Totodile, Cyndaquil, Treecko, Mudkip, Turtwig, Chimchar, and Piplup.

Sinnoh had great starters, and Hoenn's set wasn't so bad. In fact, I find more use out of these starters than I can find with the older generations. Sorry guys, but I can't find anything that bad with them. Cut them some slack.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jun 19, 2009)

I like every starter except Bulbasaur, Totodile, Treeko, and Chimchar. Though my favorite starters by region go Johto>Kanto>Hoenn>Sinnoh


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 19, 2009)

I can still remember choosing Squirtle the first time i played blue back when i was 11 years old.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jun 19, 2009)

Only problem i had with Johoto starters, it that all the third evolution didn't look aggressive or intimating enough (esp Meganium)

If Typlosion had fire all over its back instead of only its neck , that what im talkin about >=]


----------



## valerian (Jun 19, 2009)

Bulbasaur, Charmander, Totodile, Treecko, Chimchar and Piplup are my favorites.



ItzDestiny said:


> Only problem i had with Johoto starters, it that all the third evolution didn't look aggressive or intimating enough (esp Meganium)
> 
> If Typlosion had fire all over its back instead of only its neck , that what im talkin about >=]



*Points to sig*


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 19, 2009)

Piplup is so cute pek

They also have huge egos which i find funny.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 19, 2009)

I remember taking Charizard on Red, and that blue Crocodile on Silver when i played them the first time.
On Saphire i chose the green Gecko and on Diamond i chose the Monkey.

I was always happy with my decision.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jun 19, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Bulbasaur, Charmander, Totodile, Treecko, Chimchar and Piplup are my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> *Points to sig*



Nothing compare to a giant turtle with canons


----------



## valerian (Jun 19, 2009)

Still doesn't make it look any less imitating though.


----------



## Vaz (Jun 19, 2009)

Typhlosion is based of a wolverine, to those wondering.





Sayu Yagami said:


> I like Typhlosion better than Charizard too, but Charizard is amazing.
> 
> But I like Blastose better than Feraligatr.


I remember when I first saw Feraligatr back in the good ol' days when I was young and innocent, I thought that starters couldn't possibly get better than a giant bypedal aligator.

Ten years later, the pokemon franchise has yet to prove the little boy wrong


----------



## Darth (Jun 19, 2009)

I sincerely hope they make the Kanto gyms more difficult. They were so easy in the original versions. Blue was the only real challenge.


----------



## Kek (Jun 19, 2009)

HG FTW

i'm partial to Mudkip and Cynadquil. None of the grass starters tickle my fancy.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 19, 2009)

i hate these starters, All the starters suck except for the first 3 IMO


----------



## Darth (Jun 19, 2009)

Kek said:


> HG FTW
> 
> i'm partial to Mudkip and Cynadquil. None of the grass starters tickle my fancy.


Bulbasaur. 


Akuma said:


> i hate these starters, All the starters suck except for the first 3 IMO



Meh, I myself find Tododile to be quite powerful, but that's just me.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 19, 2009)

I mean looks, I could care less how strong they are.


----------



## Kek (Jun 19, 2009)

^ Same with me. I usually choose pokemon if they look appealing, unless they're incredibly weak and unuseable to beat the game.


----------



## Darth (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh.. Well, yeah.. Gold/Silver's starter pokemon looked pretty lame compared to the original's..

Still, Tododile is really powerful. Feraligator's a hell of alot better than Typhlosion. And Meganium has better stats than both of them.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 19, 2009)

I usually choose design over strength.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jun 19, 2009)

Tyler said:


> I usually choose design over strength.



x2

If theres a pokemon that fit both criteria = wonderful


----------



## Kek (Jun 19, 2009)

Too bad Sableye didn't get an evolution, or was at least as strong as Spiritomb.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 19, 2009)

Heart Gold or Soul Silver...xD. Which one.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 19, 2009)

I love fire starters the best. But in competition, infernape is the only that bascially usable in ou.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 19, 2009)

Akuma said:


> i hate these starters, All the starters suck except for the first 3 IMO


But I heard you like Mudkips.


----------



## Sima (Jun 19, 2009)

I usually pick looks over power too.

But I train them so much, so they are as powerful as they can be. I mean who wants a ugly pokemon? But they do make you catch a few ugly ones just because there evolution is great. AKA Magikarp and Feebas.

As for favorite starters, Cyndaquil, Totodile, and Chikorita all the way.

Though Charmander, Bulbasaur and Squirtle are great, I still love the johto starters more.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 19, 2009)

Whats the difference between Heart Gold and Soul Silver other than you can catch Ho-Oh on Heart Gold but not on Soul Silver?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 19, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> Whats the difference between Heart Gold and Soul Silver other than you can catch Ho-Oh on Heart Gold but not on Soul Silver?



You can catch Hooh on Silver too, but later. also in Hg you have kyogre and on SS Groudon. The other difference is just some generic pokemon that the other version has  and reverse.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 19, 2009)

I wonder if they'll include Eusine and the Crystal Bells and whatnot...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 19, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> I sincerely hope they make the Kanto gyms more difficult. They were so easy in the original versions. Blue was the only real challenge.


most likely they will the 4th generation have better A.I and more moves.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 19, 2009)

I prefer some added difficulty to the first 2 gyms. I mean, level 7 Pidgey? Metapod and Kakuna?


----------



## Kek (Jun 19, 2009)

The first gym was hard for me in GSC. xD As was the third.

Mud-slaps and Cyndaquils don't mix.


----------



## Sima (Jun 19, 2009)

I agree with Kek,

Fire doesn't mix well with that attack


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes, I also pick startes based on looks...and somewhat types. I almost never pick fire starters with the only exceptions being FireRed, Sapphire, and the upcoming SoulSilver.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 19, 2009)

You could get a Geodude right at the start of Johto, and with that you'd own the first 5 or 6 gyms with it.


----------



## Kek (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't like Geodude's design. 

In fact, the only pokemon designs I _really _like in the 1st Generation are  Marowak/Cubone, Seadra, Pinsir, and Kangaskhan.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't like Geodude or any of it's evolution's designs either but it's brilliant for Gold/Silver 

I like Pinsir too but it really needs a baby and second evolution. I can't think of that many _really_ strong Bug pokemon, so surely a shitty and disgusting little Larvae form (that can only Flail about and Harden till it evolves) and then a big nasty bastard Stag Beetle with wings out and everything should do the trick.

Come to think of it... I should design the next pokemon games  I'd base the game world on England and Wales  You've got 3 mountains, many rivers, a Lake District, 2 legendary pokemon setup with the Liverbird and the Welsh Dragon, a proper farming county that can house Miltank, Taurous, Mareep, Oddish, Bellsprout, Hoppip, Roton Lawnmower and a new Locust inspired Pokemon, Underground miner's caves in the north east, etc. It makes sense


----------



## Akuma (Jun 19, 2009)

Osiris said:


> I don't like Geodude or any of it's evolution's designs either but it's brilliant for Gold/Silver
> 
> I like Pinsir too but it really needs a baby and second evolution. I can't think of that many _really_ strong Bug pokemon, so surely a shitty and disgusting little Larvae form (that can only Flail about and Harden till it evolves) and then a big nasty bastard Stag Beetle with wings out and everything should do the trick.
> 
> Come to think of it... I should design the next pokemon games  I'd base the game world on England and Wales  You've got 3 mountains, many rivers, a Lake District, 2 legendary pokemon setup with the Liverbird and the Welsh Dragon, a proper farming county that can house Miltank, Taurous, Mareep, Oddish, Bellsprout, Hoppip, Roton Lawnmower and a new Locust inspired Pokemon, Underground miner's caves in the north east, etc. It makes sense



Wtf are you talking about, your a fucking freak

EDit: I like it


----------



## Kek (Jun 19, 2009)

Just make sure you give Sableye and Tropius an evolution.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 19, 2009)

Sableye is begging for an evolution.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 19, 2009)

Kangaskhan needs a baby evolution.

As soon as it hatches it's all already fully grown and has a baby in it's pouch


----------



## Akuma (Jun 19, 2009)

where does it get the baby when it evolves then? Unwed teenage Kangaskhan?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 19, 2009)

KANGASKHANS CAN HAVE EGGS WHILST THEY'RE INSIDE THEIR OWN EGGS?


----------



## Akuma (Jun 19, 2009)

Osiris said:


> KANGASKHANS CAN HAVE EGGS WHILST THEY'RE INSIDE THEIR OWN EGGS?



Interesting theory but maybe kanghaskan should have an evolution in which it has no baby. But then what does the baby do? The baby just kills the idea of a egg version


----------



## Twilit (Jun 19, 2009)

Now for MY THOUGHTS ON THE STARTERS



*Kanto:*

A fuckin GIant green THING with a fuckin lazer plant on its back.

A fuckin  FIRE BREATHING WIN DRAGON OF WINGED FUCKWIN.

A FUCKING TURTLE with fucking WATER CANNONS.

Overall badassery: /10

*Jhoto:*

Some green shit no one cares about with a 2nd evolution named after a food ingredient?

THE BEST MOTHERFUCKING POKEMON EVER. FUCKING FIRE WOLVERINE FUCKING FIRENECKED BASTARD.

A bigass fucking CROCODILE SWAMP MONSTER KILL YOUR FUCKING FACE.

Total badassery: 10/10 (Maganium stopped it from being gar)

*Hoehn:*

A dickshit lizard.

A flaming JUDOCHICKEN.

So i herd u DONT LIKE swampertz.

Total badassery: 2/10

*Sinnoh:*

A giant ass turtle with an ISLAND FOR A BACK. The lesser of the turtles, but still beastly.

flaming Judochicken, meet  flaming JUDOCHIMP.

A fucking STEEL PENGUIN. You can all say what you will, Penguins are badass.

Total badassery: 8.5/10


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 19, 2009)

Maybe an evolved Kangaskhan would basically be a bigger version of Kangaskhan with a normal Kangaskhan in it's pouch  with a smaller Kangaskhan in it's own pouch


----------



## Kek (Jun 19, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Maybe an evolved Kangaskhan would basically be a bigger version of Kangaskhan with a normal Kangaskhan in it's pouch  with a smaller Kangaskhan in it's own pouch


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 19, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Maybe an evolved Kangaskhan would basically be a bigger version of Kangaskhan with a normal Kangaskhan in it's pouch  with a smaller Kangaskhan in it's own pouch



I lol'd                               .


----------



## Ico (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm not really excited for this. Gold and Silver were pretty good, but I usually pretend that every Pokemon after Mew doesn't exist.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 19, 2009)

Kangaskhan: Pokemon with the ability to destroy physics.


----------



## Kek (Jun 19, 2009)

And the Miracle of Birth.


----------



## Sima (Jun 19, 2009)

Kangaskhan


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 19, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Maybe an evolved Kangaskhan would basically be a bigger version of Kangaskhan with a normal Kangaskhan in it's pouch  with a smaller Kangaskhan in it's own pouch



It'd be just like a Russian doll. Although I would like to see a baby Kangaskhan, I m ean they already have the design made, just take the baby out of the pouch and there you go.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jun 20, 2009)

I seriously cant wait for this game.

I herd a rumor that near the end of the game you will be able to vs 4 of the best trainers (each one representing the previous region). Finger cross this is true.


----------



## Munak (Jun 20, 2009)

Twilit said:


> Now for MY THOUGHTS ON THE STARTERS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why you.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 20, 2009)

I'll finally be able to use Lugia and Ho-oh again pek


----------



## Magellan (Jun 20, 2009)

Twilit said:


> Now for MY THOUGHTS ON THE STARTERS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol this was funny.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 20, 2009)

Sceptile is Gar. The coolest of all the grass starters 

Tauros and Miltank need a common preevolution


----------



## Gunners (Jun 20, 2009)

Milktank pissed me off so much first time around with it's fucking roll out.


----------



## Darth (Jun 20, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> You can catch Hooh on Silver too, but later. also in Hg you have kyogre and on SS Groudon. The other difference is just some generic pokemon that the other version has  and reverse.



Groudon and Kyogre are in Gold and Silver?

WHAT?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 20, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Groudon and Kyogre are in Gold and Silver?
> 
> WHAT?



Yes. There are rumors that there are Dialga Palkia and Giratina too.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 20, 2009)

These rumours are confirmed. There is even a video confirming that


----------



## valerian (Jun 20, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Sceptile is Gar. The coolest of all the grass starters
> 
> Tauros and Miltank need a common preevolution



Venasaur pwns him. 

But yeah, he's cool, moreso than Blaziken and Swampert in my opinion.


----------



## Raiyu (Jun 20, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]vil_z5QvZdc[/YOUTUBE]

For those of you who didn't see it. It shows the Gizamimi Pichu and Arceus event.


----------



## Vaz (Jun 20, 2009)

Recca said:


> Milktank pissed me off so much first time around with it's fucking roll out.


You know the Togepi you used to get from an egg? That little guy's metronome helped me finish the goddamn cow at the last moment. One word: DynamicPunch 


Nostalgia, nostalgia.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 20, 2009)

Raiyu said:


> [YOUTUBE]vil_z5QvZdc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> For those of you who didn't see it. It shows the Gizamimi Pichu and Arceus event.



Awesome desu ne

Lol @ Arceus following the player.


----------



## Sima (Jun 20, 2009)

lulz arceus~


----------



## Hentai (Jun 20, 2009)

I am definitely going to let Darkrai follow


----------



## Mider T (Jun 20, 2009)

Wonder when people are going to get tired of going back to Kanto?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 20, 2009)

After this generation.

I am already sick.


Jotho is awesome though


----------



## Sima (Jun 20, 2009)

Johto is amazing.

Kanto...is okay


----------



## El Torero (Jun 20, 2009)

I love Kanto 

Only thing I don´t like about Kanto is the lack of legendary Pokemon ruins/myths it has


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jun 20, 2009)

Hoenn>Johto>Kanto>Sinnoh. I'm thinking HG and SS will be the last games I play...unless 5th gen doesn't introduce anymore Pokemon. I think we already have enough.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 20, 2009)

Nintendo will never think it's enough.


----------



## Twilit (Jun 20, 2009)

JasonKunxx said:


> Hoenn>Johto>Kanto>Sinnoh. I'm thinking HG and SS will be the last games I play...unless 5th gen doesn't introduce anymore Pokemon. I think we already have enough.


Hoehn? Are you kidding me? 

Anyway, I can see disaster if they try to make new pokemon. They're already running out of ideas, unless it was an extremely small set (100-)


----------



## El Torero (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah. When they´ve already created the PokeGod, I don´t even know what more they can create


----------



## Kek (Jun 20, 2009)

PokeGravity and PokeStar? 

And I loved Hoenn. <3


----------



## r e i g n (Jun 20, 2009)

Who is the strongest pokemon to date anyway i cant keep up?  i only play the games leisurly


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 20, 2009)

evilwindu said:


> Who is the strongest pokemon to date anyway i cant keep up?  i only play the games leisurly


Deoxys in attack form, well it has the has the strongest Attack and Special Attack anyway.


----------



## Cipher (Jun 20, 2009)

evilwindu said:


> Who is the strongest pokemon to date anyway i cant keep up?  i only play the games leisurly



Arceus, but you can only get it through hacks.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 20, 2009)

Twilit said:


> Hoehn? Are you kidding me?
> 
> Anyway, I can see disaster if they try to make new pokemon. They're already running out of ideas, unless it was an extremely small set (100-)


They are far from out of ideas. 


Cipher said:


> Arceus, but you can only get it through hacks.


Japan has legit ones distributed through the movie


----------



## Sima (Jun 20, 2009)

I have an Arceus on my Diamond version thanks to DS Action replay


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 20, 2009)

Johto>Kanto>Hoenn>Sinnoh


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jun 20, 2009)

evilwindu said:


> Who is the strongest pokemon to date anyway i cant keep up?  i only play the games leisurly



Wobbuffet. It > almost everything that doesn't taunt + set up, toxic, or phaze


----------



## Sima (Jun 20, 2009)

lulz Wobbuffet.


----------



## Peter (Jun 20, 2009)

Kanto screenshots plz.


----------



## Kek (Jun 20, 2009)

Jugglenaut said:


> Wobbuffet. It > almost everything that doesn't taunt + set up, toxic, or phaze



Sableye and/or Spiritomb could take on Wobbuffet too. Since they're immune to both Psychic (Mirror Coat) and Fighting (Counter) attacks. Unless it uses Destiny Bond.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 20, 2009)

Wobbuffet the uber.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jun 21, 2009)

Pokemon is a MAJOR cash cow.

After HG and SS, there will be Shiny Crystal

And if the creators wants another holiday or a new mansion = 5 Generation of Pokemon


----------



## Sima (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah I highly doubt that this will be the last of Pokemon, not with the success its brought over the years.


----------



## Witch King (Jun 21, 2009)

Totodile its and will always be awesome!
I remember how I pwned everyone with he's slash attack.

However to me Blastoise will always be the strongest and toughest. Despite totodile was cooler.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 21, 2009)

As you guys know, Pokemon world is related with real Japan 







10 main Japanese cities:
1. Tokyo = Saffron and Celadon Cities together.Ciudad Azafrán y Azulona (Kanto)
2. Yokohama = Vermillion City (Kanto)
3. Osaka = Goldenrod City (Johto)
4. Nagoya = Cherrygrove City (Johto) (yeah, that very small city with nothing, even without a gym)
5. Sapporo = Jubilife City (Sinnoh)
6. Kobe = Olivine City (Johto)
7. Kyoto = Ecruteak City (Johto)
8. Fukuoka = Petalburg City (Hoenn)
9. Kawasaki. Biggest Japan city which isn´t in the games. Is in Kanto, between Tokyo and Yokohama, so if the city was in the game, it should be between Vermillion and Saffron cities.
10. Saitama = Cerulean City. (Kanto)


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 21, 2009)

They need to do another part of the world for Gen V


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 21, 2009)

Osiris said:


> They need to do another part of the world for Gen V


They've got at least one more piece of Japan left before they can travel over seas.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 21, 2009)

Meh, its not like they need a new generation in my opinion.
They should focus on other kinds of stories and Adventures in the current regions or something.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 21, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Meh, its not like they need a new generation in my opinion.
> They should focus on other kinds of stories and Adventures in the current regions or something.



But...they still have one more region of Japan to go...


----------



## Twilit (Jun 21, 2009)

I believe the Pokemon franchise should high tail its ass to VIETNAM.


GIDDY MAO MAO MAO MAO.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 21, 2009)

They need to make much tougher. Hopefully they make the A.!. much tougher.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 21, 2009)

Next generation is happening in South Korea.

Believe it


----------



## Peter (Jun 21, 2009)

If there is another Generation after they use all of Japans region for maps it'll probably be America or Europe.


----------



## Deva Path (Jun 21, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> Pokemon is a MAJOR cash cow.
> 
> After HG and SS, there will be Shiny Crystal
> 
> And if the creators wants another holiday or a new mansion = 5 Generation of Pokemon



There cannot be a Crystal remake, I'm telling you. Yellow/Crystal/Emerald/Platinum are one time things. Did they remake Yellow when FireRed and LeafGreen released? Even though they were very similiar, Red had all three starters, something that is only possible in Yellow alone.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 21, 2009)

I want a generation that allows the travel through all the countries, and catch every Pokemon.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 21, 2009)

I think they need to make a game with a plot based on "Pokemon special" manga.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 21, 2009)

I was wondering, what'd be the best steel team? I'm making a steel team, but not to use though, just saking of an awesome steel team.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 21, 2009)

Metagross, Bronzong, Steelix, Magnezone, Skarmory and Scizor?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 21, 2009)

Metagross/Brongzong, Empoleon, Lucario, Magnezone, Skarmory, and Forretress. Steelix and Aggron are some alternatives.


I heard somewhere that Orre was inspired by Arizona... So they've taken it outside Japan. But, yeah, there's still some Japan to go.


----------



## Sima (Jun 21, 2009)

They do need to travel more, England pokemanz


----------



## Stalin (Jun 21, 2009)

If america was a pokemon country, we'd have leagues like the new england league and shit like that.


----------



## Kek (Jun 21, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I want a generation that allows the travel through all the countries, and catch every Pokemon.



A big Yes to this.

If there is a next gen, I bet it'll be Pokemon Topaz and Pokemon Quartz. :B


----------



## Castiel (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't really mind all the different generations.  I mean all generations have pokemon that suck, and pokemon that rule, sure the ratio varies but still.

Also it's just a video game and Nintendo loves money, so really its nothing to get your panties twisted over.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 21, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> As you guys know, Pokemon world is related with real Japan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they mostly  based on land shape not stuff from japan the city and towns in japan in the games are named different and o are the regions.

also Hoenn and Sinnoh are not connected to the main land in the games.






Drunkenwhale said:


> Metagross/Brongzong, Empoleon, Lucario, Magnezone, Skarmory, and Forretress. Steelix and Aggron are some alternatives.
> 
> 
> I heard somewhere that Orre was inspired by Arizona... So they've taken it outside Japan. But, yeah, there's still some Japan to go.


it was based on Arizona desert but not the ebtire state.

the shape pregions from the ranger game were are fictional based i think.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 21, 2009)

Pokemon World Map. Very big image.

Cristiano talks about his Real Madrid transfer



Linkdarkside said:


> they mostly  based on land shape not stuff from japan the city and towns in japan in the games are named different and o are the regions.
> 
> also Hoenn and Sinnoh are not connected to the main land in the games.



The japanese cities are represented too.

For example, in Hoenn. Slateport City is a city characterizated by their merchade, shipbuilders and port. Is based in Nagasaki. During the Edo period, among Europeans only the Dutch were allowed into Japan, and then only at Nagasaki, specifically, Dejima. The main industry is shipbuilding.


----------



## valerian (Jun 21, 2009)

Imagine if they made these games for the Wii.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 21, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Pokemon World Map. Very big image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't Saffron based on Tokyo too?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 21, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Pokemon World Map. Very big image.


thanks for the that the anime map i been wondering were were the Sevii island and Orange island were located but still the anime havent been in the Orre Region, Almia Region and Fiore Region and probably never will specialty Almia and Fiore since there you cant catch pokemon and there not competitions.

the orange island shae are custom right?


----------



## Stalin (Jun 21, 2009)

I thought the orange islands weren't cannon in the game world?

Anyone know what would amke the best poison team?


----------



## El Torero (Jun 21, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> I thought the orange islands weren't cannon in the game world?
> 
> Anyone know what would amke the best poison team?



Crobat, Drpion, Gengar, Venusaur, Toxicroak and Tentacruel?


----------



## Starrk (Jun 21, 2009)

I taught a Gengar Sludge Bomb.

Dear God is it a good attack for him.


----------



## Sima (Jun 21, 2009)

Making your Gengar keep mean look is a good idea. It really comes in handy when you run into pesky legendaries that like to flee if you attack them.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jun 21, 2009)

Stark said:


> I taught a Gengar Sludge Bomb.
> 
> Dear God is it a good attack for him.



At least it isn't based off his weakass physical stat anymore.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 21, 2009)

Gengar pek


----------



## Starrk (Jun 21, 2009)

Jugglenaut said:


> At least it isn't based off his weakass physical stat anymore.



That's why it's great.


----------



## Majin Dan (Jun 23, 2009)

Peter said:


> If there is another Generation after they use all of Japans region for maps it'll probably be America or Europe.



why?



The Cheat said:


> If america was a pokemon country, we'd have leagues like the new england league and shit like that.



If they made an american like pkmn league they're would be macdonalds everywhere...


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jun 23, 2009)

Peter said:


> If there is another Generation after they use all of Japans region for maps it'll probably be America or Europe.



Its a good idea on paper, but bad idea if executed

too many problems


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 23, 2009)

Problems such as? England + Wales would be a fucking awesome and seriously diverse pokemon world, it's already got it's legendaries in place (Liverbird, Welsh Dragon, and if they want to they can add a Loch Ness-inspired Plesiosaur too), and there's many places where they can re-use underused pokemon.

Warm weather in the south and cold in the north, farming regions (Norfolk and Suffolk), 3 mountain ranges (Pennines and Snowdonia), a Lake District, a port (Liverpool), capital city, mining towns, big towns in the north and south, lots of Mareeps in Wales (), and some proper backwater villages in north Wales and Cornwall  It's got the lot. We may seem like a really boring place to some people... but we're awesome really


----------



## Munak (Jun 23, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> Making your Gengar keep mean look is a good idea. It really comes in handy when you run into pesky legendaries that like to flee if you attack them.



I would advice against using Mean Look, though. I think there's a bug or a game feature (don't know which) that makes the roaming legendaries disappear when you Mean Look and they decided to use Roar/Whirlwind.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 23, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Problems such as? England + Wales would be a fucking awesome and seriously diverse pokemon world, it's already got it's legendaries in place (Liverbird, Welsh Dragon, and if they want to they can add a Loch Ness-inspired Plesiosaur too), and there's many places where they can re-use underused pokemon.
> 
> Warm weather in the south and cold in the north, farming regions (Norfolk and Suffolk), 3 mountain ranges (Pennines and Snowdonia), a Lake District, a port (Liverpool), capital city, mining towns, big towns in the north and south, lots of Mareeps in Wales (), and some proper backwater villages in north Wales and Cornwall  It's got the lot. We may seem like a really boring place to some people... but we're awesome really



We must keep up the fa?ade.

It would be funny to see the UK in a Pokemon game.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 23, 2009)

Australia would be a awesome place for a pokemon game.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 23, 2009)

Deserts 

But we'd get Kangaroos, Dingbats, Wallabees and Koalas 

Not to mention a Totodile overload


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 23, 2009)

Dingbat?

I live in Australia i've never seen or heard of a dingbat.


----------



## Munak (Jun 23, 2009)

And... Muk evolutions?


----------



## Sima (Jun 23, 2009)

Africa! xD

that would be a good place to get pokemon, I don't think there has been a cheetah pokemon or a lion...


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jun 23, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> I don't think there has been a cheetah pokemon or a lion...



The Shinx line says hi. They are lion pokemon.


----------



## Chevy (Jun 23, 2009)

I usually pick the fire starter~ ^_^
Cant wait for da game~


----------



## Sima (Jun 24, 2009)

JasonKunxx said:


> The Shinx line says hi. They are lion pokemon.



Oh, I forgot about them xDD


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 24, 2009)

There should be a falcon pokemon that learns close combat :ho


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jun 24, 2009)

Staraptor learns close combat! I love mine (L)

They should do Australia. They're a shit load of weird animals there.
Platypuses, wombats, kookubarras, kangaroos, tazmanian devils...


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jun 24, 2009)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Staraptor learns close combat! I love mine (L)
> 
> They should do Australia. They're a shit load of weird animals there.
> Platypuses, wombats, kookubarras, kangaroos, tazmanian devils...



Platypuses + Duck = Psyduck
kangaroos = Kagaskanh


----------



## Frieza (Jun 24, 2009)

Jolteon is awesome. I really could not wait for soul silver to come out.. so I got one for Diamond. It is only level 38 but it can handle lvl 52s.. I love Jolteon.. A perm member of every team I have from now on. Training became fun again.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 24, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> Dingbat?
> 
> I live in Australia i've never seen or heard of a dingbat.



Joke from the Simpsons 

And Kangaskhan has the Kangaroo pouch but it looks nothing like an actual kangaroo  If there was a Kangaroo pokemon it'd be like the eternal enemy of Lopunny


----------



## Sima (Jun 24, 2009)

omiK said:


> Jolteon is awesome. I really could not wait for soul silver to come out.. so I got one for Diamond. It is only level 38 but it can handle lvl 52s.. I love Jolteon.. A perm member of every team I have from now on. Training became fun again.



Jolteon huh? they are good, but I prefer Glaceons, Espeons, and Umbreons~


----------



## Kek (Jun 24, 2009)

Vaporeons <3


----------



## Sima (Jun 24, 2009)

Flareons are great too<3


----------



## valerian (Jun 24, 2009)

It's Jolteon, Vaporeon and Umbreon for me. 

What's better Glaceon or Leafeon?


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 24, 2009)

omiK said:


> Jolteon is awesome. I really could not wait for soul silver to come out.. so I got one for Diamond. It is only level 38 but it can handle lvl 52s.. I love Jolteon.. A perm member of every team I have from now on. Training became fun again.



I also have a baby Jolteon as a perm team member in my D/PT team.


----------



## Frieza (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah never a bad choice. I never had a eevee evo really trained until now. But I have been playing pokemon for 10 years now. I realize the grave error I made. 

Btw I do not use Legendary pokemon.. too unfair, but I do collect them. My mewtwo is unstoppable. I wish I had more shiny pokemon.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 24, 2009)

omiK said:


> Yeah never a bad choice. I never had a eevee evo really trained until now. But I have been playing pokemon for 10 years now. I realize the grave error I made.
> 
> Btw I do not use Legendary pokemon.. too unfair, but I do collect them. My mewtwo is unstoppable. I wish I had more shiny pokemon.



me neither.  Well the only one I am interested in training yet never got to was Acticuno but I can't train one because I already had a flying type in my team.  Sad....my lighting PKMN in every game way:

Pikachu B/Y, Raikou G, Raichu R/S/E/FR/LG, Jolteon D/PT both as babies.


----------



## RyRyMini (Jun 24, 2009)

I'll be starting with Chikorita. I'm surprised I'm like the only one though. xD


----------



## Frieza (Jun 24, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> I'll be starting with Chikorita. I'm surprised I'm like the only one though. xD



I like all the starters.. Actually I have them all somewhere. But no matter what people have favourites (canadian). I am sure it probably changes with the demographics and physcographics.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 25, 2009)

By the way, how exactly are they going to write Cynthia/Kyogre+Groudon+Rayquaza into the Johto story?


----------



## Vaz (Jun 25, 2009)

Osiris said:


> By the way, how exactly are they going to write Cynthia/Kyogre+Groudon+Rayquaza into the Johto story?


They got bored with Hoenn?


----------



## Sima (Jun 25, 2009)

God, the wait for this game is getting unbareable...and we don't even know when the release date is for it in the us


----------



## Frieza (Jun 25, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> God, the wait for this game is getting unbareable...and we don't even know when the release date is for it in the us





I feel that way a lot. I realize that Nintendo is my drug dealer. Wild changes that these games do to my soul is addictive. I sometimes go through withdrawals. But it is inevitable, and I always cave. They easily get my money. Which sucks too.


----------



## Majin Dan (Jun 25, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Hoenn arc <3



*three hours later*
oh yeah i was reading this topic... thanks for the link


----------



## Sima (Jun 26, 2009)

omiK said:


> I feel that way a lot. I realize that Nintendo is my drug dealer. Wild changes that these games do to my soul is addictive. I sometimes go through withdrawals. But it is inevitable, and I always cave. They easily get my money. Which sucks too.





Yeah it does suck, being a poketard is costly.

Being a otaku is really costly too...which I am...


----------



## Dave (Jun 26, 2009)

Ugh September seems like so far away ahhhand we won't even get our American version till spring NEXT YEAR


----------



## Frieza (Jun 26, 2009)

April 2010.(damn, in my mind I picture a fat man crying). alright.. after Spanish is mastered (about 4-5 months). I am spending 14 months on learning Japanese as fluently as possible. reading and writing.. so this never happens to me again.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 26, 2009)

I want to start with Chikorita as well once more.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 26, 2009)

I remember when I heard about Diamond & Pearl; I hit up Serebii everyday.


----------



## punkrocklee (Jun 27, 2009)

great i played 250 hours MINIMUM on the other games but never bought silver,gold or crystal


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jun 27, 2009)

Stark said:


> I remember when I heard about Diamond & Pearl; I hit up Serebii everyday.



x2

i remember the day, when they released the whole pokemon list for D/P


----------



## Starrk (Jun 27, 2009)

I had high hopes for the new evolutions.

Key word: 'had'.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 27, 2009)

I like the new evoltuions.


----------



## Majin Dan (Jun 27, 2009)

eh i didn't like alot of the newer pokemon... Combee? come on!


----------



## Kek (Jun 27, 2009)

I liked Porygon Z, Dusknoir, and Froslass. ESPECIALLY Froslass.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 27, 2009)

VG Cats is great.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 27, 2009)

Lol I have friends who think the same as the cartoon


----------



## Seany (Jun 27, 2009)

Starting with Chikorita as it's the only starter i haven't got.


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jun 27, 2009)

Kek said:


> I liked Porygon Z, Dusknoir, and Froslass. ESPECIALLY Froslass.


Yeah Froslass and Dusknoir are cool, and so is Gallade.



The Cheat said:


> I like the new evoltuions.


I don't like all of them... I mean Rhyperior??? Come on!!! Rhydon was good enough!!! They just made him bigger and uglier . Give evolutions to pokemon who NEED them. Same goes for Tangrowth (Why does he need arms when he's got vines?? ).

Many of the pokemon names are screwed up as well, Vespiquen?? Where's the other 'e'? VespiqueEn sounds a LOT better!!!  Next up Electivire. Would've sounded ok if they used "w" instead of a "v," but I liked Elekible better (Could've made it Elekable/Elekeble or something). Then there's Lickidon > Lickilicky (He even looks like one). And last but not least... Leafeon!!! He may be a cool pokemon, but with a name like that I worry how many people would want to even look at him :S

I could go on but I shall hold it in... for now...

EDIT (In Italics): Where did _all the creativity AND the_ originality go?!?!?!


----------



## Starrk (Jun 27, 2009)

Originality started to go after 1st gen.

Ekans & Arbok?
Koffing & Weezing?
Articuno/Zapdos/Moltres?


----------



## Stalin (Jun 27, 2009)

Rhydon sucked but rhyperior made him a lot more awesome. Inferanpe is my personal favroite.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 27, 2009)

You goota love garchomp. He even has gar in the name.


----------



## Vaz (Jun 27, 2009)

<=-REapER-=> said:


> *Spoiler*: _Some pokemon are retarded, we know bawww bawww bawww_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two words: baby pokemon. That is all.

Ok, I admit some are useful, important to the evolution chain thing and have a cool design ( magby, elekid, etc ) but then we have a little something called _azurill._ Facepalm worthy indeed 



The Cheat said:


> You goota love garchomp. He even has gar in the name.


Dragonite & Salamence > all dragon mons. Including turbo jet shark.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 27, 2009)

If they made Rhypheriour to look mor elike Rhydon, at least color wise, that would have been great.

And Combee/Vespiqueen are beast in battle.


----------



## Vaz (Jun 27, 2009)

The only thing wrong with Rhyperior is that a grass knot utterly rapes his ass. Other than that, it's actually a pretty great design IMO.


----------



## Kek (Jun 27, 2009)

Sableye needs an evolution, and Tropius needs a baby evolution.


----------



## firefist (Jun 28, 2009)

we need more non-lvl evoluions, like with eevee


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jun 28, 2009)

Vaz said:


> The only thing wrong with Rhyperior is that a grass knot utterly rapes his ass. Other than that, it's actually a pretty great design IMO.



Looks too fat and slow.

A steel combination might off been better


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 28, 2009)

When I first saw Electivire, I originally thought it's name was gonna be Electakill. They'd never approve of that name in a Pokemon game, but it sounds gar


----------



## Lance Vance (Jun 28, 2009)

Will this game *only* be released on DS?


----------



## Peter (Jun 28, 2009)

Lance Vance said:


> Will this game *only* be released on DS?



Yeah, as far as we know.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 28, 2009)

Lance Vance said:


> Will this game *only* be released on DS?


i'm not trying to be an ass or rude etc.

what other consoles did you expect this to be released on? the primary pokemon games are always only ever released on the hand-held nintendo systems.

or are you asking if it will be on wii? only the secondary games are ever on the main console. 

if they were to release a primary pokemon game on the wii it will be the ulimate pokemon game probably. choice of all 4 regions to start in, ability to travel between all 4 regions etc.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 28, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Two words: baby pokemon. That is all.
> 
> Ok, I admit some are useful, important to the evolution chain thing and have a cool design ( magby, elekid, etc ) but then we have a little something called _azurill._ Facepalm worthy indeed
> 
> ...


----------



## Lance Vance (Jun 28, 2009)

Peter said:


> Yeah, as far as we know.



Thanks.



tari101190 said:


> i'm not trying to be an ass or rude etc.
> 
> what other consoles did you expect this to be released on? the primary pokemon games are always only ever released on the hand-held nintendo systems.
> 
> ...



I meant if it would be released on GBA or Wii. My DS is busted, and there seems to be no movement towards it getting fixed. I have have a chipped PSP for the GBA release and I have a Wii, if something like this was released on it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 28, 2009)

Kek said:


> Sableye needs an evolution, and Tropius needs a baby evolution.


Onix need a baby pokemon.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 28, 2009)

Steelix needs an evolution.  Gyradoes needs an evolution, then he'll be a super pokemon.


----------



## valerian (Jun 28, 2009)

Arcanine needs an new evolution.  Possibly a Fire/Ground type?


----------



## Stalin (Jun 28, 2009)

Indeed, arcanine is old news.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 28, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Arcanine needs an new evolution.  Possibly a Fire/Ground type?


wont hapend pokemon that evolve whit stone do not have a next evolution.

but there still could be a Onix alternate evolution.


----------



## valerian (Jun 28, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Indeed, arcanine is old *school.*



Fix'd. 



Linkdarkside said:


> wont hapend pokemon that evolve whit stone do not have a next evolution.
> 
> but there still could be a Onix alternate evolution.



Then they could start by making Arcanine the first along with other pokemon that evolve by using the stones.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 28, 2009)

Lance Vance said:


> I meant if it would be released on GBA or Wii. My DS is busted, and there seems to be no movement towards it getting fixed. I have have a chipped PSP for the GBA release and I have a Wii, if something like this was released on it.


oh...

gamecube had a thing that could let you play GBA games so hopefully Wii will release the same thing for DS games. it would be a good idea.

i sold my DS cos i got bored  stupid decision.

i don't have a Wii, but i want one for some games. if they release something to play DS games, then i'll definately get the Wii.  feel like i'm out of touch with pokemon. this could help.

and growlithe could just gt an alternate evolution. that could work. a stone-less one. or growlithe could get a pre-form. or he's too small for that maybe?

i don't think arcanine will evolve.

i'm kinda hoping they'll make a new type called *air* or something...they could change some old flying types to be air types too. or release new ones or new grass ones who are air types too. lots of combo's. dunno what they're weak/strong against though.


----------



## Lance Vance (Jun 28, 2009)

tari101190 said:


> oh...
> 
> gamecube had a thing that could let you play GBA games so hopefully Wii will release the same thing for DS games. it would be a good idea.
> 
> ...



Growlith is cool the way it is IMO, I just don't like that you need a stone to evolve it 

But, yeah, i can't wait to see the new features that this game has to offer.


----------



## Kek (Jun 28, 2009)

I doubt there will be any new types, and 'Air' is basically covered by Flying.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 28, 2009)

ok, i just want some new stuff. i guess i'll have to wait for the next pokemon region then.

i kinda want them to stop making pokemon after mabe a 5th region. but they make alot of money so maybe they won't stop.

it's just annoying especially when they switch consoles. it's too hard to collect them all. and adding 200 more every year or so doesn't help. 

still waiting for my multi-region proper mmorpg pokemon. like a world where you walk about and interact with ppl all over the world. with no individual games and a world ranking etc.


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jun 28, 2009)

Vaz said:


> The only thing wrong with Rhyperior is that a grass knot utterly rapes his ass. Other than that, it's actually a pretty great design IMO.


Cuz he's so BIG (and fat)!!!  Honestly though, I don't get what's with those orange rocks on him 



Kek said:


> Sableye needs an evolution, and Tropius needs a baby evolution.


Indeed. Overall a lot of pokemon need pre/evolutions 
Tropius already looks like a stage 2 pokemon, so I wonder if they would make two pre-evolutions for him, or would they do an evolution as well as a baby form for him.



Firefist said:


> we need more non-lvl evoluions, like with eevee


Non level evolutions as well as more Eevolutions (The thought of a Bug form is hilarious)!!! I'm still surprised Leafeon doesn't use a Leaf Stone to evolve though :S



ItzDestiny said:


> Looks too fat and slow.
> 
> A steel combination might off been better


Agreed haha.
They already have Aggron, which is like an alternate Rhydon (even though it's lame) so why make another one? If anything, improve Aggron (But that 4x weakness to Ground sux :S).



The Cheat said:


> Steelix needs an evolution.  Gyradoes needs an evolution, then he'll be a super pokemon.


They'll be too super for our imagination 
But honestly I'd go with Linkdarkside here and ask for alternate evolutions (How cool would a Scyther one (e.g. Bug/Dark) be?).



Cyborg Franky said:


> Arcanine needs an new evolution.  Possibly a Fire/Ground type?


Nah Arcanine's good enough as he is. If anything, change the way he evolves from Growlithe, or give Growlithe an alternate evolution as tari said (Like they did with Gloom but without the Sun Stone).


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 28, 2009)

I remember when I first saw Tropius. I thought it was a freaking legendary.

Then a few steps later after catching it I saw another one........


Yeah I don't read the Pokedex entry.


----------



## Kek (Jun 28, 2009)

I remember the first time I saw a Tropius. 

I was watching my cousin play Ruby, and he found it in the wild (I just started mine), and I was like HOLY SHIT I NEED THAT POKEMON, not only because it looked awesome but I alos thought it was super rare.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 28, 2009)

To one poster, they make a new generation of Pokemon every other year at the least, though it's about 3 -4 years if you count the gap with R/S to D/P.


----------



## Munak (Jun 28, 2009)

I like evolutions and all, but I seriously think they should introduce more basic Pokemon next gen.

4th gen had like a lot of updates for Gen 1 and too few for themselves.

I'd kill for a polar bear Pokemon.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd like a mouse pokemon. 

Preferably one that's electric type, maybe it can even store electricity in pouches of some kind or something like that!


----------



## Sima (Jun 28, 2009)

Lulz thats been done...Pikachu!

 but I feel that your being sarcastic


----------



## Anki Rendan (Jun 28, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Fix'd.
> 
> 
> 
> Then they could start by making Arcanine the first along with other pokemon that evolve by using the stones.



You want to give Arcanine, who has the highest base stat total of any non-legendary Pokemon, an evolution? ARE YOU MAD?

At least when I say I want Corsola to evolve next gen, it's not a crazy request!


----------



## Stalin (Jun 29, 2009)

How about a new type? But honeslty, I can'tthink of anything but light. And dark types don't need light weaknesses becasue the dark is supposed to mean that they fight dirty which is why fighting is strong against them.


----------



## Frieza (Jun 29, 2009)

And Cyndaquil is a fire mouse
I think Shaymin* is a grass mouse ( do not have one yet)
Pika is electric
But I can not think of a good water mouse

Hopefully the do new generation.. making it to 651 os something. Water Mouse, Fire Lion and grass dragon


----------



## Munak (Jun 29, 2009)

Azumarill.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 29, 2009)

Seviper could use one but then you'd need one for Zangoose also.


----------



## Majin Dan (Jun 29, 2009)

tari101190 said:


> i'm not trying to be an ass or rude etc.
> 
> what other consoles did you expect this to be released on? the primary pokemon games are always only ever released on the hand-held nintendo systems.
> 
> ...



dude... don't be rude 



Lance Vance said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I meant if it would be released on GBA or Wii. My DS is busted, and *there seems to be no movement towards it getting fixed. *I have have a chipped PSP for the GBA release and I have a Wii, if something like this was released on it.



That's really kinda your problem then, lazy

HOwever, the wii does have a sd card? does a ds card fit in that?



The Cheat said:


> Steelix needs an evolution.  Gyradoes needs an evolution, then he'll be a super pokemon.



Gyrados needs something to not suck when it comes up against an electric pokemon


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 29, 2009)

will you be able to interact with the other new player aswell? or will the pokeball that wasnt choosed at the end suffer again?

It would be cool that if you choose to be male then you could interact with the female and your rival.
And if you choose the female then you can interact with the male and the rival


----------



## Lance Vance (Jun 29, 2009)

tari101190 said:


> ok, i just want some new stuff. i guess i'll have to wait for the next pokemon region then.
> 
> i kinda want them to stop making pokemon after mabe a 5th region. but they make alot of money so maybe they won't stop.
> 
> ...



A Multi-Region one would be epic. I remember when Gold first incorparated Kanto into it, that only made me love it more. 



Darth Bane said:


> Seviper could use one but then you'd need one for Zangoose also.



Nah, it's not about Zangoose or Seviper evolving, they're perfect without evolution. I find it weird when old pokemon get new evolutions, it seems......un-natural.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 29, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> will you be able to interact with the other new player aswell? or will the pokeball that wasnt choosed at the end suffer again?
> 
> It would be cool that if you choose to be male then you could interact with the female and your rival.
> And if you choose the female then you can interact with the male and the rival


It's a known fact that the opposite gender trainer you didn't choose will play the same role much like in Diamond and Pearl where he/she was the professor's assistant. I'm assuming there will be a point where you two team up for a double battle against Team Rocket.



Lance Vance said:


> I find it weird when old pokemon get new evolutions, it seems......un-natural.


Same here. I really wish they'd leave the old ones alone (aside from Eevee) and just make new species.


----------



## Kek (Jun 29, 2009)

omiK said:


> And Cyndaquil is a fire mouse
> I think Shaymin* is a grass mouse ( do not have one yet)
> Pika is electric
> But I can not think of a good water mouse
> ...



Marill, Entei, and a Grass/Dragon would be interesting.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 29, 2009)

i think ALL non-legendary pokemon are supposed to have 3 main evolutions.

so when new species are 'discovered' pre and new evolutions are made for old pokemon. i love it to be honest. saves them time making up alot of new ones and it links all the regions.

the stone evolutiond are like a un-natrural extra forms you can give your pokemon so it would be good to create evolutions besides those for new and old pokemon.

evee getting 'real' evolutions would be so cool too i think. not sure how it would work though...they don't have to, but it wold be interesting. 

but i do want them to stop b4 the numbers reach 4 digits. one more region is maybe. between 600-700 is enough.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 29, 2009)

They do not intend on stopping anytime soon.


----------



## Frieza (Jun 29, 2009)

I meant as starters


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 29, 2009)

Anki Rendan said:


> You want to give Arcanine, *who has the highest base stat total of any non-legendary Pokemon*, an evolution? ARE YOU MAD?
> 
> At least when I say I want Corsola to evolve next gen, it's not a crazy request!


that actually go fo Slaking.


----------



## Twilit (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd like to see Ariados get an evolution. Like a super spider. Cuz we need a great spider pokemon.


----------



## Majin Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> It's a known fact that the opposite gender trainer you didn't choose will play the same role much like in Diamond and Pearl where he/she was the professor's assistant. I'm assuming there will be a point where you two team up for a double battle against Team Rocket.
> 
> Same here. I really wish they'd leave the old ones alone (aside from Eevee) and just make new species.



Sweet with team ups

Actually them giving new Evolutions to old PKMN help some of them alot. 
EXE: 
Electivire and Magmortar
i now consider them when i made my DP teams, electivire esp helped his family alot


----------



## Seany (Jun 30, 2009)

Twilit said:


> I'd like to see Ariados get an evolution. Like a super spider. Cuz we need a great spider pokemon.



This and a Great White poke'


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jun 30, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> It's a known fact that the opposite gender trainer you didn't choose will play the same role much like in Diamond and Pearl where he/she was the professor's assistant. I'm assuming there will be a point where you two team up for a double battle against Team Rocket.
> 
> Same here. I really wish they'd leave the old ones alone (aside from Eevee) and just make new species.


I hope they make Team Rocket more involved in the Kanto region as well, or make more sidequests there. As much as I loved that they had both Johto and Kanto regions, apart from the major changes to the region, Kanto felt a bit less interesting.



Lance Vance said:


> A Multi-Region one would be epic. I remember when Gold first incorparated Kanto into it, that only made me love it more.
> 
> Nah, it's not about Zangoose or Seviper evolving, they're perfect without evolution. I find it weird when old pokemon get new evolutions, it seems......un-natural.


Only if they look weird. Some of the evolutions actually look nice (e.g. Elekid>Electivire, Budew>Roserade etc)



Kek said:


> Marill, Entei, and a Grass/Dragon would be interesting.


Woahh a Grass/Dragon, that would be funky. The only thing to let it down would be that 4x Ice weakness.



Twilit said:


> I'd like to see Ariados get an evolution. Like a super spider. Cuz we need a great spider pokemon.


And name it Gargantula!!! 
Ledian is too easily wasted, so an evolution for him would be nice too.



Seany said:


> This and a Great White poke'


Do you mean like a Sharpedo evolution or a separate Great White pokemon line? That would be pretty cool, though for a Sharpedo evolution I was thinking something along the lines of Killer Whale/Orca, considering some EAT Great Whites :S...


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 30, 2009)

Sharpedo doesn't need a evolution.

It already has good attacking stats and speed.


----------



## Peter (Jun 30, 2009)

Twilit said:


> I'd like to see Ariados get an evolution. Like a super spider. Cuz we need a great spider pokemon.



Yeah, me too. 

Hopefully we'll get this in a later version. ;<


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jun 30, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> Sharpedo doesn't need a evolution.
> 
> It already has good attacking stats and speed.


True that, but it's pretty frail as it is. An evolution to increase it's HP and Defenses would be pretty helpful.

I agree with Anki Redan, Corsola needs an evolution too... and so does Cherrim!!! I mean you can barely do much with it, other than Sunny Day, but that makes it die so easily from something like Fire Fang :S


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jun 30, 2009)

Why is everyone talking about evolutions ??

Havnt you heard the saying "If it ain't broken don't fix it"


----------



## Kek (Jun 30, 2009)

Not every pokemon will have the luxury of an evolution that puts them on rank with the likes of Electivire or Garchomp.



> Woahh a Grass/Dragon, that would be funky. The only thing to let it down would be that 4x Ice weakness.



Most dragons have 4x ice weakness anyways though, except for Kingdra; you'd just switch Flying for Grass. And You wouldn't get any extra weakness either (I think).


----------



## Sima (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd love to see a dragon type Eevee evolution and a Steel type.


----------



## valerian (Jun 30, 2009)

Bug, Ghost and Ground type Eeveelution.  A Dragon type Eeveelution would be awesome too. pek


----------



## Stroev (Jun 30, 2009)

Rock Evee would be sweet. I wonder if they really would go through and make the whole 16 types(if it's base counts as normal type) spectrum.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 30, 2009)

They should make another decent rock [pokemon. The only decent rock pokemon are rhyperior,tyranitar, and aerodactly.


----------



## Sima (Jun 30, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Bug, Ghost and Ground type Eeveelution.  A Dragon type Eeveelution would be awesome too. pek



Oh god, an Ghost type would be amazing~



Survivor said:


> Rock Evee would be sweet. I wonder if they really would go through and make the whole 16 types(if it's base counts as normal type) spectrum.



I think they probably will, I don't see why they wouldn't.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 30, 2009)

Ghost and dragon Eeveelutions would be awesome.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 30, 2009)

Kek said:


> Not every pokemon will have the luxury of an evolution that puts them on rank with the likes of Electivire or Garchomp.
> 
> 
> 
> Most dragons have 4x ice weakness anyways though, except for Kingdra; you'd just switch Flying for Grass. And You wouldn't get any extra weakness either (I think).


You would get a flying weakness with a grass/dragon.Also, poison, and bug.

But electivire isn't that high of a bar when it comes to evolutions. It's only decent with a boost that isn't really guaranteed during a match and it's walled/ohko'd by a myriad of pokemon. Garchomp is a different story completely. 




The Cheat said:


> They should make another decent rock [pokemon. The only decent rock pokemon are rhyperior,tyranitar, and aerodactly.



Regirock is used.


----------



## Shiron (Jul 1, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> I think they probably will, I don't see why they wouldn't.


Well... All the Eeveelutions thus far have seemed to be based on the types originally categorized as Special:
-Fire (Flareon)
-Water (Vaporeon)
-Electric (Jolteon)
-Psychic (Espeon)
-Dark (Umbreon)
-Grass (Leafeon)
-Ice (Glaceon)
-Dragon (???)

If that trend continues, then the only Eeveelution left would be a Dragon one (which will probably be gotten by evolving Eevee in a similar way as Seadra evolves into Kingra, or something like that)... Of course, that's assuming that this really is what they were thinking (it does seem likely though, since they continued the patten even into the fourth gen, where moves were no longer categorized into Physical or Special simply by type).


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jul 1, 2009)

Shiron said:


> Well... All the Eeveelutions thus far have seemed to be based on the types originally categorized as Special:
> -Fire (Flareon)
> -Water (Vaporeon)
> -Electric (Jolteon)
> ...


But Dark was an Attack type :S. Considering this trend is correct, they probably made him as an opposite of Espeon.



Survivor said:


> Rock Evee would be sweet. I wonder if they really would go through and make the whole 16 types(if it's base counts as normal type) spectrum.


 All 16 types would be amazing!!!
Initially I was just looking forward to Rock, Ground and Steel Eevolutions but the thought of a Ghost or Dragon type sounds even more funky.

Speaking of Eevolutions, do you all remember the 5 sisters in Ecruteak City? Do you think they will add two more sisters in HG/SS now that there's Glaceon and Leafeon?

And give Flareon Flare Blitz!!! It'd be the strongest Flare Blitz in the game!!!


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 1, 2009)

<=-REapER-=> said:


> ...And give Flareon Flare Blitz!!! It'd be the strongest Flare Blitz in the game!!!


 QFT
that would give me reason to place him in a team as a main fire.

speaking of which I will have my Zangoose as my tag-a-long pokemon instead of the beginning starters. anyone else going to alter their outside pokemon?


----------



## Sima (Jul 1, 2009)

<=-REapER-=> said:


> Speaking of Eevolutions, do you all remember the 5 sisters in Ecruteak City? Do you think they will add two more sisters in HG/SS now that there's Glaceon and Leafeon?
> 
> And give Flareon Flare Blitz!!! It'd be the strongest Flare Blitz in the game!!!



Yeah, I'd say they will add two more sisters, I mean you can't just leave out Glaceon and Leafeon now can you?

Omg, I know right? Flareon deserves some good moves its such a good pokemon, and they just don't give it any credit. I mean with mine, I had to use tm's to get most of the fire moves it knows.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 1, 2009)

I hope they have something similar to the fame checker that develops the back ground of the elite four and gym trainers,


----------



## Sima (Jul 1, 2009)

It would be nice if it did. It probably will, but you can't be for sure.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 1, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> I hope they have something similar to the fame checker that develops the back ground of the elite four and gym trainers,


and put the VS seaker because the cell phone feature was annoying in the 2nd generation games and in emerald.

or the ability to turn it off.


----------



## Shiron (Jul 1, 2009)

<=-REapER-=> said:


> But Dark was an Attack type :S. Considering this trend is correct, they probably made him as an opposite of Espeon.


No, Dark was a Special type initially:
Magdala curtain


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 1, 2009)

i just remembered the best feature about this that they left out. The mother banking system.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 1, 2009)

Kagemizu said:


> i just remembered the best feature about this that they left out. The mother banking system.


It could still be in there. Nothing like decorating your room with a giant Snorlax doll.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 1, 2009)

That was a sweet feature. Anyone try leaving without telling her you're going(to Violet).


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jul 2, 2009)

Shiron said:


> No, Dark was a Special type initially:
> Clannad - 24 [DVD SS-Eclipse] (1280x720 H264)


Woahh you serious? I was so convinced it was an attacking type in the generation 3 games... ok then...



The Cheat said:


> I hope they have something similar to the fame checker that develops the back ground of the elite four and gym trainers,


Yeah I liked the fame checker, why did they get rid of it? :S



Linkdarkside said:


> and put the VS seaker because the cell phone feature was annoying in the 2nd generation games and in emerald.
> or the ability to turn it off.


And I thought running out of pokeballs was the most annoying thing, until this... haha good times. So yeah, a vs. Seeker that lets you battle Gym Leaders as well or what they did in Platinum.



Kagemizu said:


> i just remembered the best feature about this that they left out. The mother banking system.


I know. And the mom actually uses the money on cool stuff like...



QBnoYouko said:


> It could still be in there. Nothing like decorating your room with a giant Snorlax doll.


Indeed . It'd be awesome if you could jump or sit on it this time.


----------



## Majin Dan (Jul 2, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> Why is everyone talking about evolutions ??
> 
> Havnt you heard the saying "If it ain't broken don't fix it"



But then things get boring


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Jul 2, 2009)

I heard about the rumor, like, 2 months ago. I havent beat ANY POKEMON GAMES AT ALL. Neither the less have I bought Platnium.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 2, 2009)

They should also make the gym leader's rosters stronger so falkner no longer has the embarrassment of having a level 9 pidgeotto as his strongest pokemon.


----------



## Sima (Jul 2, 2009)

I think Falkner was the weakest gym leader I have seen in all the games. Its sad really, the first badge is pretty much a given in the Johto series.


----------



## Majin Dan (Jul 2, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> They should also make the gym leader's rosters stronger so falkner no longer has the embarrassment of having a level 9 pidgeotto as his strongest pokemon.



yeah that's the main reason why i didn't really like the games, they seemed to easy, esp elite 4 i was disappointed in, and the gym leaders after. 

Heart gold and soul silver i'm looking forward to for the same reasons i enjoyed FR/LG. Mostly just trading and raising pokemon. Gen 3 games i would do like this
First Raise my team in Sapphire or FR
Before i fought the elite four in FR, i traded them over to Sapphire since their E4 was a bit lower 
Beat them a couple times
Traded them back to FR and beat the snot out of them more than a few times
in between i'd trade them over to PKMNXD and trained them there

So with SS i plan on trading my Diamond team over to there and vice versa.

Though i bet you have to beat the main story before yuo'll be able to cross trade like that :S


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 2, 2009)

So I'm assuming Piplup is to Hikari as Chikorita is to new girl?


Just pondering going for accuracy. lol


----------



## Stalin (Jul 2, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> yeah that's the main reason why i didn't really like the games, they seemed to easy, esp elite 4 i was disappointed in, and the gym leaders after.
> 
> Heart gold and soul silver i'm looking forward to for the same reasons i enjoyed FR/LG. Mostly just trading and raising pokemon. Gen 3 games i would do like this
> First Raise my team in Sapphire or FR
> ...




Link battling is the main fun of the game anyway.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 2, 2009)

new videos
Part 1:i have a questions for all the female... 
Part 2: i have a questions for all the female...


----------



## Frieza (Jul 2, 2009)

Nothing wrong with a weak gym leader. We got 15 other fun gyms to kick butt in. I am going to destroy that Miltank this time..

those teaser vids piss me off.. i want to play the soul silver now.


----------



## Majin Dan (Jul 2, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Link battling is the main fun of the game anyway.



Uh duh, but if you were reading my post i was saying for me i liked the fact that you could raise them, that's one of the main reasons why i'm getting it.

Plus you gotta go through story to raise your pokemon


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 2, 2009)

Even if the gym leaders had weak pokemon, the game was paced so that you still had to work a little. 

Remember miltank? Yeah you know that bitch beat you three times.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Jul 3, 2009)

Preorders are open at Play-Asia for anyone that plans to import. I just placed mine. Heart Gold for the win!


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jul 3, 2009)

I remember Miltank. With it's rollout. What a bitch.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jul 3, 2009)

~M~ said:


> Remember miltank? Yeah you know that bitch beat you three times.



Actually I beat that bitch on the first try.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm joking. 

But the average player was probably packing lvl 40-50 pokemon by the time they reached the elite four, unless they really trained a lot in the grass/never ran from a battle, because the trainers had weaker pokemon, and the wild pokes were even weaker.


----------



## Munak (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah, I found that Miltank fucking annoying, too. 

Hmm, if I had to say what gyms I had problem with, it's the Normal, Steel and Dragon gyms.


----------



## Sima (Jul 3, 2009)

Damn Miltank

It took me like...3 or 4 tries xD

I didn't really have any trouble with the gyms except for The Normal and Dragon, everything else was pretty much childs play.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 3, 2009)

the official site updated whit a better quality video  WHY ARE YOU PEOPLE NOT VOTING FOR VIVI!?

and serebii took some screens from the tarailer

starting whit the Ho-oh on the tittle Screen pic
WHY ARE YOU PEOPLE NOT VOTING FOR VIVI!?


----------



## Sima (Jul 3, 2009)

What is that little pokeball thing that it says you get with the game?


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jul 3, 2009)

Gyms getting themes like in Platinum.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 3, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> But then things get boring


What things? I guess they should stop creating new species and make everyone evolve instead? There's plenty of space for variety in creating new ones instead of tweaking old ones.



Sayu Yagami said:


> What is that little pokeball thing that it says you get with the game?


Eh? That's the PokéWalker that was revealed about a month or so ago. Basically you transfer one Pokémon to it so it'll gain more happiness and EXP.


----------



## Sima (Jul 3, 2009)

Ah I see, cool. I wonder if the U.S will get that as well.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 3, 2009)

I really hope that Pokewalker doesn't raise the price of the game at all. If that's the case, then I'd rather not have it.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 3, 2009)

There are still sooooo many well-known animals out there that have yet to be featured in a pokemon game 

Although in my opinion it's pokemon like Darkrai, Alakazam and Kyogre that really make me like the original designs more than 'some random animal' that we get nowadays.

Mind you, is it too much to ask for a Cardinal that evolves into an American Bald Eagle?  I'm not even American but that's needed


----------



## Sima (Jul 3, 2009)

I want a real panda pokemon.

Spinda was did not please me


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jul 3, 2009)

DragonTiger said:


> I really hope that Pokewalker doesn't raise the price of the game at all. If that's the case, then I'd rather not have it.


Yeah I wouldn't want that to bump its price up. I would buy it anyways, that pokewalker sounds useful in a way.



Sayu Yagami said:


> I want a real panda pokemon.
> 
> Spinda was did not please me


Or evolve Spinda into something more pleasing. I like the idea that it can't be confused AND can learn Thrash, but that's beastly potential wasted on the dizzy pokemon.

And make Dewgong evolve into a better walrus pokemon than those other lame excuses 4 seal pokemon (i.e. Spheal>>Walrein)


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 4, 2009)

lets list all the non evolving pokemon and step them up 1. Heracross and pinsir will be serious. Kind of selfish but I want Zangoose with a evolution into a wolverine of something.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 4, 2009)

<=-REapER-=> said:


> Indeed . It'd be awesome if you could jump or sit on it this time.



I used to have a lapras doll and a surfing pikachu one. xD
Got them on a random mystery gift I did with my m8's.


----------



## Twilit (Jul 4, 2009)

Pokemon that would have intense Evolutions-

-Lapras
-Arcanine
-Pinser
-Zangoose
-Skarmory


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 4, 2009)

I'll miss Chris, but the new character does seem to have a nice design IMO, IIRC her name is Soul right?


----------



## ZenGamr (Jul 4, 2009)

Twilit said:


> Pokemon that would have intense Evolutions-
> 
> -Lapras
> -Arcanine
> ...



I think all of these pokemon with the exception of maybe skarmory and pinser should just remain non-evolvable pokemons. Lapras was always one of a kind, I think giving it an evolution would ruin it's uniqueness.


----------



## Munak (Jul 4, 2009)

Nah, I don't think they can improve on Arcanine anymore, stat and design-wise.

Hmm... if Pinser gets an evo, shouldn't Heracross also get one?

Also the same with Zangoose, PinserHeracross and ZangooseSeviper have rivalry themes.

Lapras could, though she might lose her cuteness. (Fine with me if it's for stats.)

Skarmory gets my vote.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 4, 2009)

Ive always why Heracross didnt evolve, I think it should evolve


----------



## Kek (Jul 4, 2009)

^ Because it's stats are great as it is. 

Not every pokemon will be perfect, with good stats and big movepools, so a lot of pokemon that 'should' evolve probably won't. I don't know how the designers make the decision to have an older pokemon get an evolution, but I don't think there will be too many in the next generation.

Sableye for sure.


----------



## Twilit (Jul 4, 2009)

And Maybe Jynx, so we don't all hate her/it anymore.


----------



## Katsurou (Jul 4, 2009)

I can't wait for this to come out in the UK. Unfortunatley, I'm going to have to wait for another year and a half.


----------



## firefist (Jul 4, 2009)

an ant pokemon would be good. first form would be insect mabe insect/fighting type, its evolution would be a metallic ant with the type stell/fighting. It would only evolve if its trained on a ore-mountain or so. If not it would only evolve to a bigger form or a queen. it would depend on the gender then.




yea thought of it with a classmate during class...


----------



## Stroev (Jul 4, 2009)

Lapras should stay as it is, evolution wise. 

I can imagine Heracross and Pinsir having badass evolutions, like Yanma and Gligar(just look at the sprites in Platinum version).


----------



## Sima (Jul 4, 2009)

Well if Spinda evolves into something epic,  I'll be happy.

But Scarmory, Heracross, and Sableye need evolutions, seriously


----------



## valerian (Jul 4, 2009)

An evolution for Heracross would be broken as hell. 

I'd love it if Lapras got a evolution. One of my favorite water and ice pokemon.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 4, 2009)

Pinsir needs an evolution even more in order to compete with hearcross in the Ou competition scene.


----------



## Sima (Jul 4, 2009)

I never liked Pinsir.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 4, 2009)

i hope that in the 5th generation there new pokemon that replace zubat and geodude family.

im tire of seeing them in each game having the same role.



Cyborg Franky said:


> An evolution for Heracross would be broken as hell.
> 
> I'd love it if Lapras got a evolution. One of my favorite water and ice pokemon.


well they could make Heracross evo that gains some stats but reduce some others stats.


----------



## Deva Path (Jul 4, 2009)

Found this on some Google link. Some guy who posted made an english translation, which I edited.



> CoroCoro July Issue
> 
> Pages 13-16
> 
> ...



Will post whatever I see.


----------



## Sima (Jul 4, 2009)

Sounds kick ass


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jul 5, 2009)

Typlosion battle stance looks greattt, as for meganium meh


----------



## Kek (Jul 5, 2009)

Typhlosion's stance doesn't look very different from the previous game's. Though it is better than Meganium's.


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 5, 2009)

Typhlosion looks kickass, though I would've liked to see Meganium look better.


----------



## Sima (Jul 5, 2009)

Typhosion looks same as it did in platinum and D&P


----------



## Munak (Jul 5, 2009)

At first glance, I thought Meggy's expression was something like: 

Hmm... at the other end is Feraligator and Tyranitar. Nothing changed, I have to say.


----------



## valerian (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info.



Linkdarkside said:


> well they could make Heracross evo that gains some stats but reduce some others stats.



Yeah like Sp.Atk and Defense. 



Koroshi said:


> Typhlosion looks kickass, though I would've liked to see Meganium look better.



I would've of liked to of saw Feraligatr. 



ItzDestiny said:


> Typlosion battle stance looks greattt, as for meganium meh



Even when looking serious, Meganium still fails.


----------



## Majin Dan (Jul 5, 2009)

eh back spirites don't really do anything for me, now i wanna see if they add more than two pics for each pokemon. Hopefully also the trainers will get animations like in Pltnm
i don't see how it can get any better... 
anyone know how this will effect my pokemon ranch? I only wanna get a mew out of it and then delete it from my wii 
also... still no us update for it for PLTNM


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah a Heracross evolution would be broken as , but if they make an evolution for Pinsir, they should make one for Heracross.
Sableye and Mawile could use one as well.

And if Jynx evolves into a hotter better pokemon, then they should do something about Mr. Mime... speaking of which, why did they get rid of the male gender exclusivity for Mr. Mime? It just seems wrong getting a female Mime Jr. then evolving into a Mrs. Mime without the 's'.

It's kind of hard to tell what Typhlosion looks like with Meganium's antennae in the way, but Meganium looks ok, could've added a bit of the flower. I can still imagine a bad*ss animation with that expression though (Here's hoping it actually happens).


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 5, 2009)

<=-REapER-=> said:


> And if Jynx evolves into a hotter better pokemon, then they should do something about Mr. Mime... speaking of which, why did they get rid of the male gender exclusivity for Mr. Mime? It just seems wrong getting a female Mime Jr. then evolving into a Mrs. Mime without the 's'.


Because Mr. Mime's Japanese name is Bariyaado (Barrierd). I'm assuming the localized team didn't consider the thought of genders since it wasn't significant until GSC.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jul 5, 2009)

Lol, Meganium still looks retarded. Oh well, I hope they just improve it's move-set. Typhlosion looks ass-kicking.


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 5, 2009)

*non evolving pokemon list*

*Gen I *
Farfetch'd:	 Kangaskhan Pinsir Tauros Lapras Ditto Aerodactyl 

*Gen II *
Unown Girafarig Dunsparce Qwilfish Shuckle Heracross Corsola Delibird 
Skarmory Stantler Smeargle Miltank  

*Gen III *
Sableye Mawile Plusle Minun Volbeat Illumise Torkoal Spinda Zangoose Seviper Lunatone Solrock Castform Kecleon Tropius Absol Relicanth Luvdisc

*Gen IV *
Pachirisu  Chatot Spiritomb Carnivine Rotom

Some should get Pre-forms while others get a higher evolution. While others stay as is. Miltank & Turos should have a calf. Quilfish evolves into a lion fish. Pachirisu evolves into a flying squirrel. Plusl & Minus,Volbeat & Illumise & Solroc and lunatone merge into Something through a chain of events and slot placement similar to ninjask and shedinja but in reverse. Seviper becomes a mamba Zangoose becomes like i said a wolverine. Delibird becomes an eagle like someone suggested. And FFS do something with farfetchd that stick has so many posibilities ie Marowak rivalry


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jul 5, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> Because Mr. Mime's Japanese name is Bariyaado (Barrierd). I'm assuming the localized team didn't consider the thought of genders since it wasn't significant until GSC.


Ohh I see. Still looks kind of masculine though, oh well.
I'm still gonna be looking forward to battling Sabrina's female Mr. Mime haha.



Ike said:


> Lol, Meganium still looks retarded. Oh well, I hope they just improve it's move-set. Typhlosion looks ass-kicking.


Yeah they need to improve its moveset. Pretty crap as it is now, but it's still  decent enough for casual battling. Maybe more defensive moves?



Kagemizu said:


> *Gen I *
> Farfetch'd:	 Kangaskhan Pinsir Tauros Lapras Ditto Aerodactyl
> 
> *Gen II *
> ...


Wow thanks for that list, very helpful. Yeah there are some pokemon there that could be really useful. The flying squirrel evolution for Pachirisu sounds hectic (Especially if it's Electric/Flying). LMAO at an Unown evolution though


----------



## Deva Path (Jul 5, 2009)

The back sprites look the same since Gen II, damnit.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 5, 2009)

the new Feraligatr and Tyranitar sprite look awesome.



God Realm said:


> Found this on some Google link. Some guy who posted made an english translation, which I edited.
> 
> 
> 
> Will post whatever I see.


Leaf/Green probably will be in the golden forrest wile Red will be of course in MT.Silver.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 5, 2009)

Any idea what Green's pokemon will be?


----------



## Stalin (Jul 5, 2009)

Probaly the same as red's.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 5, 2009)

But Johto-ized 

Can see her having Meganium, Typhlosion and Feraligatr definitely, but what then after that?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 6, 2009)

<=-REapER-=> said:


> Wow thanks for that list, very helpful. Yeah there are some pokemon there that could be really useful. The flying squirrel evolution for Pachirisu sounds hectic (Especially if it's Electric/Flying). LMAO at an Unown evolution though



Give Pachirisu an evolution with Levitate and it works well too. I wouldn't mind it gaining a second type though.


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jul 6, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Give Pachirisu an evolution with Levitate and it works well too. I wouldn't mind it gaining a second type though.


Yeah true that. Pachirisu's abilities are pretty useless in battle anyway. Not to mention its only weakness would ne nullified by Levitate


----------



## Munak (Jul 6, 2009)

Flying has become an unfavorable type nowadays, thanks to that shit Stealth Rock. 

Hope they could balance it next gen, but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Sima (Jul 6, 2009)

The idea of giving Pachirisu an evolution is good.


----------



## Kek (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm replaying Silver.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm not. If I play my old Gold it'll only make me feel pissed and bored when I get the remakes.


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah I'm gonna wait for the remakes as well. Besides the day/night function probably killed my S/C carts by now 

Btw, I love your avy/sig Sayu. Nice pic of the HG/SS girl and Chikorita looks cute!!


----------



## Kek (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm just doing it to get familiar with the region again.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 6, 2009)

I want my Diamond and Pearl remakes


----------



## Frieza (Jul 6, 2009)

I am playing Crystal.. the only pokemon game other than Platinum that I have not played. I love the advancements they made in the series from then to now. Soul Silver will be a whole new experience.. and I am not learning Japanese yet. I have a whole year before I get it. I might get Platinum in September or August lol.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 6, 2009)

So I wonder about the people playing Shiny Gold and all the other mods/hacks.

"They made a remake?"


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 6, 2009)

They more than likely abandoned the hacks.


----------



## Sima (Jul 6, 2009)

<=-REapER-=> said:


> Btw, I love your avy/sig Sayu. Nice pic of the HG/SS girl and Chikorita looks cute!!



Aw, thanks.

God, I am not gonna play my old gold and silver versions, I don't wanna spoil the fun of playing the remakes, so I'll just be patient...well as patient as I can


----------



## Twilit (Jul 7, 2009)

Survivor said:


> So I wonder about the people playing Shiny Gold and all the other mods/hacks.
> 
> "They made a remake?"


"So who made the new mod?"

"Gamefreak"

"No, really."


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jul 7, 2009)

Kek said:


> I'm replaying Silver.



Noooo, biggest mistake.

Reason being, when you play the remake, all the memories will come back


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 7, 2009)

Blackthorn gym looks epic! 

Morty looks like he got some new clothes


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 7, 2009)

Gin, can you please re-post the scan where it said something about trainers not wanting to fight you if you've got a big scary bastard pokemon following you please?

pek


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 7, 2009)

About the pokemon following you around thing, I really hope they make it so the bigger ones take up more room if possible. I don't want my Gyarados being as big as a totodile


----------



## valerian (Jul 7, 2009)

Osiris said:


> But Johto-ized
> 
> Can see her having Meganium, Typhlosion and Feraligatr definitely, but what then after that?





How about Blissey and Umbreon? Don't know what could mirror Pikachu though. Raichu or Ampharos?  Or even a different type.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 7, 2009)

Can't wait to see Blue's new design and new pokemon if he has any.


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jul 7, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> How about Blissey and Umbreon? Don't know what could mirror Pikachu though. Raichu or Ampharos?  Or even a different type.


How about Marill or Azumarill? They could make suitable Pikachu mirrors.

But you know? I just had a thought... what if the trainer is May rather than Green?


----------



## Sima (Jul 7, 2009)

Why would it be May?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 7, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> Can't wait to see Blue's new design and new pokemon if he has any.


well since this is a FRLG sequel his name will be Green.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 7, 2009)

No, most likely it may stay Blue, for historic purposes.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 7, 2009)

There's already a Green 

Gary will remain Blue, and it will be up to Gold and Silver (who I'll go because girl designs > boy designs in these games) to whoop his ass 

They better make the Elite 4 harder though. And Kanto gyms need like level 50-70 pokemon, and I want to be able to rebattle all 16 like in Platinum


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 7, 2009)

Survivor said:


> No, most likely it may stay Blue, for historic purposes.


his name was changed to green even in the english version.


----------



## Majin Dan (Jul 7, 2009)

agreed it should stay green, but it'll be weird calling him green i'm use to blue :S


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jul 7, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> Why would it be May?


Because May/Ruby? went to Johto in the anime during the 4TH generation just like Red/Ash did in the 2ND generation, but it's just a theory...



Osiris said:


> There's already a Green
> 
> Gary will remain Blue, and it will be up to Gold and Silver (who I'll go because girl designs > boy designs in these games) to whoop his ass
> 
> They better make the Elite 4 harder though. And Kanto gyms need like level 50-70 pokemon, and I want to be able to rebattle all 16 like in Platinum


Yeah his name could be changed to Green, I don't mind either way.

Haha I reckon, the Gym leaders and Elite four were too under-leveled... lvl 9 Pidgeotto was weird as.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 7, 2009)

Isn't green the gir; on the leafgreen cover?


----------



## Shiron (Jul 7, 2009)

In the English versions:
Red: Main Character.
Blue: Rival.
Green/Leaf: Girl Character.

In the Japanese versions:
Red: Main Character
Green: Name of the Rival.
Blue: Girl Character

The difference is because in Japan, Pokemon Red and Green were originally released together, whereas in the US, Green was never released and we just had Red and Blue.


----------



## Sima (Jul 7, 2009)

I've often wondered why the didn't release green in the u.s


is there a specific reason why they didn't, or was it just not nessecary here?


----------



## Shiron (Jul 7, 2009)

Because Blue was already out by the time they decided to bring it over, and Blue was basically a better Green, so there really wasn't much of a point in translating Green.


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 7, 2009)

it was a test run eitherway


----------



## Sima (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh I see, well the mystery is solved 

well for me at least xD


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 8, 2009)

<=-REapER-=> said:


> Haha I reckon, the Gym leaders and Elite four were too under-leveled... lvl 9 Pidgeotto was weird as.



That Pidgeotto could be easily owned by the Geodude you can catch. In fact, if you get a Geodude on this game you're sorted for the first 6 or so gyms. It was a cool game but far too easy 

Hopefully the gym leaders get new parties once you finish the National Dex too  And I do expect some Gyms to get fixed, Jasmine's gym didn't even have any trainers 

I'm expecting some good things from the game though, shame it'll probably be out in April which is too far away


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jul 8, 2009)

Osiris said:


> That Pidgeotto could be easily owned by the Geodude you can catch. In fact, if you get a Geodude on this game you're sorted for the first 6 or so gyms. It was a cool game but far too easy
> 
> Hopefully the gym leaders get new parties once you finish the National Dex too  And I do expect some Gyms to get fixed, Jasmine's gym didn't even have any trainers
> 
> I'm expecting some good things from the game though, shame it'll probably be out in April which is too far away


Haha Geodudes are awesome!!! Though mine got owned by his Pidgeotto before I could Rock Throw it because it kept using Mud-Slap .

Ohh yeahh she didn't aye . The lighthouse probably "made up" for them. But I still agree with you, her gym is so empty without the trainers.
I'll miss Magnemites w/ no Levitate (But if they have Magnet Pull instead that's a different story ).

I know!!! We're going to get it so late !!!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 8, 2009)

It's kind of ok for me, I got my DS and Pearl pretty much an exact year ago but I've only really been playing it properly this summer (I got the Code Geass + Bleach 2nd game last summer in Hong Kong with my DS too and I was on those the majority of the time) so it's kind of like a new game to me anyway 

I do want HeartGold soon though. It'll be fun to use Kyogre for once rather than Groudon (proud Ruby user here )


----------



## Frieza (Jul 8, 2009)

I am only choosing soulsilver, because I like the name better.

I am going to think of generic teams to go through the game after I defeated it with my main guys. hmm

1st gen
Blastoise/ Articuno
Charizard
Venusaur
Mewtwo
Jolteon
Hitmonchan

2nd
Scizor
Feraligator
Entei
Lugia
Tyranitar
Umbreon

3rd Gen
Sceptile
Blaziken
Deoyxs
Salamence
Marstomp
Absol

4th
Empoleon
Garchomp
Lucario
Shayin (do not have one yet)
Heatran
Doesn't matter.. HM SLAVE I mean Bidoof


----------



## Sima (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm going for Soul Silver, it will be odd for me to have  Groudon though, I love Kyogre. I never had Ruby, I just bought Sapphire, but honestly I think Kyogre looks better and is a bit stronger...in my opinion at least xD


----------



## valerian (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm getting SS for nostalgia. I'll just ask someone to trade me Growlithe or Arcanine and a Alakazam.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 8, 2009)

I'll get them with my AR then give them to you 

Naturally I'll play through the whole game normally without codes first though. Once I've beaten Red/Leaf/Blue, got 16 badges, Kyogre/Jirachi/Arceus etc etc etc I'll more than likely start off a new game and plough through it with a dream team.

Led by Shiny Lucario of course pek


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 8, 2009)

*New Trailer*:
Chapter 238

Pretty neat


----------



## Shiron (Jul 8, 2009)

Hmmm.... Could that be a headbutt tree I see at about 31 seconds in (when the Chikorita is using Cut, in the upper-right corner)?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 8, 2009)

SHOUL SHILBA! 

Ah these look better the more I see of them


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 8, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> I'm going for Soul Silver, it will be odd for me to have  Groudon though, I love Kyogre. I never had Ruby, I just bought Sapphire, but honestly I think Kyogre looks better and is a bit stronger...in my opinion at least xD



Kyogre is '_stronger_', it's the most used legendary pokemon as well. 

Water typing + drizzle > ground typing + drought


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jul 8, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> I'm going for Soul Silver, it will be odd for me to have Groudon though, I love Kyogre. I never had Ruby, I just bought Sapphire, but honestly I think Kyogre looks better and is a bit stronger...in my opinion at least xD



Exactly, I prefer Kyogre too, so it would be odd to have a Groudon indeed . I need to get Sapphire one of these days, otherwise I'll never get the Sapphire cart pokemon at their proper lvls .



omiK said:


> I am only choosing soulsilver, because I like the name better.
> 
> I am going to think of generic teams to go through the game after I defeated it with my main guys. hmm
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



My teams were:
1st gen:
Blastoise/Venusaur
Raichu
Sandslash
Wigglytuff
Pidgeot
Mewtwo

2nd gen:
Meganium
Pidgeot
Noctowl
Gengar
Golem
Lugia

3rd gen:
Swampert
Mightyena
Swellow
Medicham
Tropius
Crawdaunt

4th gen D:
Torterra
Roserade
Crobat
Jumpluff
*Shiny* Breloom
HM Slave

4th gen Pl:
Torterra (Who I intend to replace with a Water starter and I don't like Empoleon no offense, seing as he's your starter )
Golduck
Gyarados
Tentacruel
HM Slave
(Pl team is short because I haven't completed my 1st playthrough yet )



Yeah I decided to go monotype after 3rd gen because I liked the idea (It's like if I was an Elite 4 member/Gym Leader I'd choose these guys).


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 8, 2009)

Debut trailer!
Link removed


----------



## Kek (Jul 8, 2009)

HeartGold because I think it describes myself quite well. 

And Having Kyogre isn't bad either. :ho

I usually see the versions in two groups.

Group 1
Red
Gold
Ruby
FireRed
Diamond
HeartGold

Group 2
Blue
silver
Sapphire
LeafGreen
Pearl
SoulSilver

I usually choose the game from group two and prefer them over group one. This will be an exception.


----------



## Munak (Jul 9, 2009)

2Shea said:


> *New Trailer*:
> Hotfile
> 
> Pretty neat



What's that on 00:38? Blackthorne gym?

Something in me thought that could have been an extended area in Cinnabar.


----------



## Shiron (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah, I'm not quite positive, but I think it's fairly safe to say that's the Blackthorne Gym.


----------



## Majin Dan (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## hikariheir (Jul 9, 2009)

Okay, my computor sucks, so I can't watch the videos, but I'm assuming these are for DS? Don't have one yet, so that will suck. Even so, these do seem like they will be great. I have silver, and I must say, I play it more than I do sapphire. Partially because, my dumbass "friend" (now has seven broken fingers, might pay him a visit and take care of the other 3 soon, though) gamesharked my sapphire when I loaned it to him while I borrowed his crystal (needed the starters, Steelix and Scizor for my silver). So my pokedex on sapphir has all of the data for all 300 and some odd pokemon, I've got 99 master balls, oh and almost all my other items got deleted. All my berries, all my tm's, all my hearts scales (no more move tutor), and all my contest scarves. Everything I need for contests is gone! Oh, the one thing that is kind of cool, (though it unnerves me) is that I already have a lv. 63 Latias, and I recently ran into another one (lv. 40) in the wild, caught it with master ball, probably shouldn't have. At least I got back at the bastard. I traded a corrupted data jolteon from my red that messed up onto his crystal, so whenever it gets to about an hour of gameplay, it starts a new game. And it is no longer able to trade. Didn't think it would work so well when I did it. 

Sorry, didn't realize I was ranting, anyway, the games sound like they'll be awesome, if I get one, it will probably be Soul Silver. The only good games I know of that have "Heart" in the title are the Kingdom Hearts games. Plus, I think Lugia is way cooler than Ho-oh. Looks cooler, cooler name, cooler attacks, all aroung better than Ho-oh. As for a starter, I typically go with the water type, because you can teach them ice move to overcome grass, but with Johto, I like Cyndaquil, because, not only does it start off really cute, but both evolution states look cool, and are pretty strong if you train them well. Hell, I acidentally killed Suicune and Lugia both with with lv. 50 Quilava a few times before I got it right. (Yes, Quilava, not Typhlosion. I don't let starters go to final evolution until lv. 60 or so)


----------



## ZenGamr (Jul 9, 2009)

Lmao. 

I think Kyogre is better than Groudon too. 100% hit Thunders are better than non-charged solarbeams.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 9, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> I'm going for Soul Silver, it will be odd for me to have  Groudon though, I love Kyogre. I never had Ruby, I just bought Sapphire, but honestly I think Kyogre looks better and is a bit stronger...in my opinion at least xD


 i like Groudon better he look more awesome and can non charge Solar Beam.


----------



## valerian (Jul 9, 2009)

I LYK GROUDUN BETTUR BECUZ HE LUK LYK GODZILLA! 



Osiris said:


> I'll get them with my AR then give them to you
> 
> Led by Shiny Lucario of course pek



Thankie you. 



omiK said:


> I am only choosing soulsilver, because I like the name better.
> 
> I am going to think of generic teams to go through the game after I defeated it with my main guys. hmm
> 
> ...



I can't really happen my 1st gen pokemon team, but I think it was something like this.

Charizard
Lapras
Arcanine
Pidgeot
Dragonite
Jolteon

This was my 2nd gen team...

Feraligatr
Heracross
Houndoom
Tyranitar
Lugia
Donphan

3rd gen team...

Sceptile
Absol
Salamence
Marshtomp
Blaziken
Metagross

As for the 4th gen, I haven't finished playing it yet.


----------



## Munak (Jul 9, 2009)

> Sceptile
> Absol
> Salamence
> Marshtomp
> ...



Wow, my exact same team when I run through my second time playing.


----------



## Sima (Jul 9, 2009)

1st Gen-

Charizard
Raichu
Vaporeon
Arcainine
Lapras
Gengar

2nd Gen-
Red Gyarados
Ampharos
Typhosion
Flareon
Pidgeot
Houndoom

3rd Gen-
Blaziken
Kyogre
Swellow
Absol
Mightyena
Beautifly

4th Gen( Both Diamond and Platinum)

D- Infernape
Luxray
Gyarados
Staraptor
Espeon
Lopunny

Plat- Empoleon
Infernape
Leafeon
Gengar
Froslass
Dragonite

Yeah, thats what my main parties have been, I have had a few side parties, just to train other pokemon, but those are the pokemon I went through the games with. I am pretty proud of them all xD


----------



## Kek (Jul 9, 2009)

I honestly can't remember if I even beat the elite four in RBY. 

Can't remember much from GSC either, except the most epic battle I ever fought was with my Politoad against Blackthorne Gym.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 9, 2009)

I can't wait to play this legally.


----------



## Frieza (Jul 9, 2009)

I finished the elite four for cystal ( I use to think it was exactly like gold and silver). I was stupid. I love that I got a Dratini in the dragons den for just answering questions.. Decided to go through Kanto with my Dratini now..put my mains away, and it almost feelsl like a new game. 

Soul Silver is going to be so awesome..4 generations of pokemon. 16 gyms. Legendaries everywhere.

I decided to get Platinum most def. for next month. I can not wait XD


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 9, 2009)

heh this was pointed in the serebii forums

this NPC look like Delia Ketchum


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 9, 2009)

^Probably a coincidence.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2009)

Can you have sex with her?  She was always a MILF.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 9, 2009)

Who's that red head peeking at the house?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that's your rival, but it is creepy.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 9, 2009)

Am I the only one who thought the rival was a girl at first?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 9, 2009)

Please tell me they're not a bishie


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 9, 2009)

He was pretty in touch with his feminine side in the original games.


----------



## Dash (Jul 9, 2009)

Wait its been ten years already? 

SWEET JESUS, WE'RE OLD!!


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jul 10, 2009)

Dash said:


> Wait its been ten years already?
> 
> SWEET JESUS, WE'RE OLD!!



dont remind me


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 10, 2009)

CoroCoro Details

The first details from this month's CoroCoro have been revealed. Going by posts on 2ch, we have received the following details, which aren't all confirmed yet;

    * Eusine from Crystal appears in the story based on the Legendary Beasts
    * The level 1 Dialga, Palkia & Giratina know Metal Burst, Hydro Pump & Shadow Sneak respectively
    * There are 9 new touch-screen based mini-games
    * It is also said that Latios, Latias & Mewtwo are available within the game
    * Confirmation of Lugia & Ho-Oh at Level 45
    * Confirmation of Red Gyarados returning at Level 30

From Serebii.


----------



## Munak (Jul 10, 2009)

Lol, so many legendaries. 

It's beginning to smell like a party.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah, I think it's just getting a little stupid now with all the legendaries.

They need to stop making new ones or at least make fewer each gen. Unfortunately every gen they make more then the previous gen.


----------



## valerian (Jul 10, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> Lol, so many legendaries.
> 
> It's beginning to smell like a party.



Lol, that's what I was thinking. 

I wonder if they'll add the legendary birds.  Well they've added nearly everything else in, so why not?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 10, 2009)

I doubt they'll add the birds since those returned in Platinum


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 10, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> CoroCoro Details
> 
> The first details from this month's CoroCoro have been revealed. Going by posts on 2ch, we have received the following details, which aren't all confirmed yet;
> 
> ...


yeah those people using the excuse this iss not a crystal remake got owned badly.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 10, 2009)

I didn't have Crystal, but it's nice to know Eusin is in the game as it'll beef up the game's plot and story. It will also be nice to actually have a proper rival for the first time in a while 

I take it that if I choose Typhlosion, Soul takes Chikorita and Silver takes Totodile?

And Mewtwo  I guess he's in Cerulean cave. But the Lati? Hopefully the dogs run around Johto and the Lati around Kanto


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 10, 2009)

I hate all the running around for the Pokes.

It's a big enough of a headache catching them when they're in one place...


----------



## Seany (Jul 10, 2009)

Haha i never did catch the dogs. This time it will be different.


----------



## Deva Path (Jul 10, 2009)

Why Latios and Latias? Cripes, Mewtwo too?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 10, 2009)

Everything must go! 

Looks like a clean start for Gen V though, I must say


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 10, 2009)

So Osiris, Pokemon eh?


----------



## ZenGamr (Jul 10, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> CoroCoro Details
> 
> The first details from this month's CoroCoro have been revealed. Going by posts on 2ch, we have received the following details, which aren't all confirmed yet;
> 
> ...



That's great news! I think they'll make Latios and Latias wander around in Kanto instead of Johto since the three Dogs are there.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 10, 2009)

Latios/Latias & Mewtwo need confirmation, as per Serebii's post.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 10, 2009)

Only one we should care about is Mewtwo


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes, I'm more interested in finding out if you can catch Mewtwo in the game.

Speaking of Mewtwo, did any of you have some shock when you first found out his physical stats (height and weight)? Hard to believe he's a foot taller than Charizard...


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2009)

Charizard is starter fodder.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 10, 2009)

He's the size of an average NBA player 

And Fox, yeah! 



Ike said:


> That's great news! I think they'll make Latios and Latias wander around in Kanto instead of Johto since the three Dogs are there.



I appear to have already said this on the last page


----------



## Frieza (Jul 10, 2009)

Toua said:


> Only one we should care about is Mewtwo



For some reason I agree.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 10, 2009)

hopefully the Latis and Mewtwo do not end as a event, i need Mewtwo since i do not have RFLG.

i got the two Latis from my Ryby and my brother Saphire.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jul 10, 2009)

Survivor said:


> Latios/Latias & Mewtwo need confirmation, as per Serebii's post.



Ah, didn't notice these were unconfirmed yet. I do hope Mewtwo is at least in the game.



Osiris said:


> I appear to have already said this on the last page



Very good observation my dear Watson!  
I didn't view the last page before I posted, so I missed it.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 10, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> Hopefully the Latis and Mewtwo do not end up as a event, I need Mewtwo since I do not have RFLG.
> 
> I got the two Latis from my Ruby and my brother's Sapphire.



Well, FRLG are a cheap buy used and even if they did make Mewtwo an event (I don't see why they would...) any event could be done via WIFI, unless it's Celebi and Jirachi (Which as we all know is being covered currently...)


----------



## Munak (Jul 10, 2009)

Mewtwo AND his cave of dastardly high-leveled Gravelers, pl0x.


----------



## Dave (Jul 10, 2009)

LATIAS AND LATIOS?

YES PLEASE


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 11, 2009)

Latias and Latios?

Where did they feature again? weren´t they also some coverlike pokemon? 

Ruby and Sapphire was about those ocean and earth pokemon and the upgraded version with that sky pokemon?

Damn were where they from...


----------



## valerian (Jul 11, 2009)

Ruby and Sapphire.

Favorite legendaries in R/S/E along with Rayquaza. pek


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 11, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Well, FRLG are a cheap buy used and even if they did make Mewtwo an event (I don't see why they would...) any event could be done via WIFI, unless it's Celebi and Jirachi (Which as we all know is being covered currently...)


well alot of people including me do not have WIFI.

and i dont like buying used pokemon game ,FRLG do not have a internal battery but what if the data was damaged because bad use of a gameshark.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 11, 2009)

Then you're screwed.

You can always check before buying a used game if there are any problems... Other than that there are still stores that sell them unused.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 11, 2009)

new video about pokemon sunday showing Red Gyarados and the Pok?thlon and other minigames.

Link removed



bad ass sprite


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 11, 2009)

*RED GYARADOS FTW*



Linkdarkside said:


> new video about pokemon sunday showing Red Gyarados and the Pok?thlon and other minigames.
> 
> Kitsoa
> 
> ...



 Loving the pose Best ever


----------



## Sen (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh I can't wait for these to come out, Gold/Silver were my favorites after the original generation games


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 11, 2009)

I may actually have to buy a DS. Pokemon Silver was fun as hell and i believe Cystal was easily the best of the handheld series. Level 100 tyranitar, FTW.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 12, 2009)

Looking at the new Johto map, I noticed that the route connecting Blackthorne and New Bark Town was completely re-designed with a river running directly down the middle of it. 

Seeing as I don't think that's ever been done before, it's pretty cool. 



Check it out. That definitely wasn't there before.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 12, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> new video about pokemon sunday showing Red Gyarados and the Pok?thlon and other minigames.
> 
> *When God Created The Coffeebreak
> 
> ...


*

Oh that is fifteen levels of epic*


----------



## Hentai (Jul 12, 2009)

Have there been any new videos lately?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 12, 2009)

Cianwood looks a lot bigger as well, I'm guessing Battle Frontier etc?

And did someone say POKEMON OLYMPICS??


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 12, 2009)

Epic Red Gyarados sprite!


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2009)

DragonTiger said:


> Looking at the new Johto map, I noticed that the route connecting Blackthorne and New Bark Town was completely re-designed with a river running directly down the middle of it.
> 
> Seeing as I don't think that's ever been done before, it's pretty cool.
> 
> ...


The yellow field, and what I would the guess the Pok'ethlon near Cianwood.


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jul 13, 2009)

A Pokethlon?! Ohhh ftw!!! 
The Red Gyarados and the battle music is funky


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 13, 2009)

That female Japanese lady is kinda hot :ho


----------



## Munak (Jul 13, 2009)

It's quite frustrating that for a game featuring Johto, they sure are mum about Kanto features.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 13, 2009)

Well there's another 2 months till it's out, all will be revealed in due time


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 13, 2009)

Can't wait to face Red again, and see Lugia again in all his glory.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 13, 2009)

new scans


----------



## Munak (Jul 14, 2009)

The Pokethlon challenges are proving to be quite a delicious affair compared to the contest battles. Hopefully, they can expand on the idea next gen.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 14, 2009)

> The Final Scans from CoroCoro this month have arrived and show the various things added on Friday are true barring the Latios/Latias/Mewtwo stuff. It confirms that the legendary Beasts (Entei, Raikou & Suicune) are to be at Level 40 when they roam.
> It also contains more details on Pokéthlon, showing another two Pokéthlon events, both of which the Pokémon Sunday Program didn't include. It appears that you'll have your three Pokémon across from another three Pokémon. This is essentially a Snowball Fight called Shooting Snow. Another Pokéthlon mode is called Ring Out Fight where your 3 Pokémon have to knock the other three Pokémon out.
> CoroCoro also reconfirms the appearance of the PokéGear within the game, appearing in the Menu as usual. It contains the same features as before specifically the Phone, Map, Radio & now the Itemfinder. It also shows the capturing of Pokémon on PokéWalk.
> CoroCoro has also confirmed that the special Notched-Ear Pichu that you obtain using the Pikachu Coloured Pichu given away at the 12th movie is unable to be traded and it cannot evolve. It also seems that you can also register two key items in this game and they are accessible via the Touch Screen. I've added a variety of pictures to the picture page and will continue adding as more comes. Expect higher quality pictures as soon as possible



From Serebii.

Only two register keys. I don't understand this one bit. Pokemon games don't need a whole host of buttons; just the d-pad, a, b and start. The DS has much more, why can't they just give us the option to assign one to each unused buttons?


----------



## Munak (Jul 14, 2009)

That leaves... hmm... select and the shoulder buttons, am I right?


----------



## ZenGamr (Jul 14, 2009)

They seem to be cramming as many new features as they can into this new game. I like what they're doing, since they could've just as easily decided to add nothing and the game would still sell like crazy.


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh man, I'm starting to not even care if there will be new Pokemon added to this game (with exception to Arceus, of course). I'm about to keel over from excitement and anticipation.

HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG!


----------



## firefist (Jul 14, 2009)

the lugia and ho-oh places and sprites look sweet


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 14, 2009)

When will this be out? I had a dream about it a few days ago


----------



## Shiron (Jul 14, 2009)

^September 12th in Japan. Not known for the U.S. or Europe yet.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jul 14, 2009)

*2010 in US and Europe  probably around april pek wishful thinking*


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 14, 2009)

Going by D/P/P, it will be March or April in the US and then sometime in the summer for the EU.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 14, 2009)

Wait, do we know if Lugia and Ho-Oh can be captured normally or is a special event needed again?


----------



## Shiron (Jul 14, 2009)

^You catch them the same exact way as you did in the original Gold and Silver; just like how in FR/LG, the Birds and Mewtwo weren't touched, Ho-oh and Lugia are also caught just the same as they originally were. The scans and the Japanese website confirm this, but even if they didn't, there's no way Game Freak would make the cover characters event-Pokemon. These are remakes of the games where Ho-oh and Lugia made their original debuts, as non-events, and they are again the cover Pokemon, so there was never a chance of them being event-Pokemon.

The same way how, even though it can be inferred from information on the site that you can go to Kanto (it says that just like in the originals, you are able to catch both Ho-oh and Lugia in both games. To be able to do this, you'd have to go pick up the other Wing in Pewter City, which means that Kanto must be in), even if we hadn't known that, from the fact that these games are remakes of Gold and Silver which did have access to Kanto, it was practically guaranteed from the get-go that Kanto would be kept in.

There's really no need to be overly cynical about Game Freak's willingness to stay true to the original games (although people everywhere seem to be acting that way anyway for some reason, which is why my post my sound like a bit of a rant and I'm sorry if it does. That's just really been getting to me lately): If it was in the original Gold and Silver, it's practically guaranteed to be kept in, so there's not much need to worry.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 14, 2009)

Silly me, for some reason I thought they were event pokemon.

I never actually finished Gold. You can shoot me, I won't hold it against you


----------



## Shiron (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh. xD Yeah, they were able to caught normally in the original Gold and Silver. They were added in as event-only Pokemon in Fire Red and Leaf Green though, the remakes of the Kanto games, so maybe that's where you got the idea from.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 14, 2009)

What is this BS I hear?!
They remplacing Crystal with a new retarded BROAD?¿!!!!!!!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 14, 2009)

Ho-oh is awesome!!!!


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 14, 2009)

^ Same here I always liked in the original Ho-oh


----------



## Sima (Jul 14, 2009)

Lugia owns Ho-Oh


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jul 15, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> The Final Scans from CoroCoro this month have arrived and show the various things added on Friday are true barring the Latios/Latias/Mewtwo stuff. It confirms that the legendary Beasts (Entei, Raikou & Suicune) are to be at Level 40 when they roam.
> It also contains more details on Pok?thlon, showing another two Pok?thlon events, both of which the Pok?mon Sunday Program didn't include. It appears that you'll have your three Pok?mon across from another three Pok?mon. This is essentially a Snowball Fight called Shooting Snow. Another Pok?thlon mode is called Ring Out Fight where your 3 Pok?mon have to knock the other three Pok?mon out.
> CoroCoro also reconfirms the appearance of the Pok?Gear within the game, appearing in the Menu as usual. It contains the same features as before specifically the Phone, Map, Radio & now the Itemfinder. It also shows the capturing of Pok?mon on Pok?Walk.
> CoroCoro has also confirmed that the special Notched-Ear Pichu that you obtain using the Pikachu Coloured Pichu given away at the 12th movie is unable to be traded and it cannot evolve. It also seems that you can also register two key items in this game and they are accessible via the Touch Screen. I've added a variety of pictures to the picture page and will continue adding as more comes. Expect higher quality pictures as soon as possible
> ...


Nooo!!! Those annoying phone calls are back!!! 

Yeah they should have X,Y, L and R. Don't get why only 2 . And why did they change the menu to X anyways?? 



omg laser pew pew! said:


> Silly me, for some reason I thought they were event pokemon.
> 
> I never actually finished Gold. You can shoot me, I won't hold it against you


pew pew!
I can't believe you didn't finish Gold!!!



Sayu Yagami said:


> Lugia owns Ho-Oh


Yes indeed. But I still love Ho-oh's Sacred Fire. So powerful this gen. I wonder what their "special abilities" will be.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 15, 2009)

I think it's because I got lost or something, I got surf and then went somewhere

I do remember fondly of the phone system where old enemies will give us their numbers so they can call us up to rebattle, it's much cooler than the VS Seeker but sadly isn't as good for grinding cash or leveling


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 15, 2009)

<=-REapER-=> said:


> Yeah they should have X,Y, L and R. Don't get why only 2 . And why did they change the menu to X anyways??



You should have seen the look on my face when I tried to press start and nothing happened in Diamond, after all the work I'd put in. Then came the internet


----------



## Litho (Jul 15, 2009)

2010?
Oh well, getting DSlite+Platinum soon, so that should keep me busy for a while.

SUPERURGENT EDIT: 
"* It is also said that Latios, Latias & Mewtwo are available within the game"

YES MEWTWO! my favourite pokémon :]
I don't know what creepy things they invented since I quit pokémon, but no one can touch Mewtwo in coolness!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh god the wait for me here in Australia will be torture


----------



## Litho (Jul 15, 2009)

Why anyone would pick Chikorita is beyond me. Probably the most stupid pokémon to ever walk the earth. Save for this one maybe:


An my favourite pokémon is no longer Mewtwo. Apparantly the evolution of pikachu can go two ways. Raichu or...



edit: I voted Totodile.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 15, 2009)

TehVenom said:


> Apparantly the evolution of pikachu can go two ways. Raichu or...


I honestly would not mind that. 

Saying this reminds me of all those Gardevoir doujins I've heard of...


----------



## El Torero (Jul 15, 2009)

OMG kimono girls will be more active in the story. There was even one pic of one of them facing a Rocket


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Survivor said:


> I honestly would not mind that.
> 
> Saying this reminds me of all those Gardevoir doujins I've heard of...



Meh, nothing much really those doujins.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 15, 2009)

No Pokemon Doujins please


----------



## Sima (Jul 15, 2009)

Pokemon Doujins? Do not want.

to answer TehVenom, Chikorita is a good pokemon, I admit its evolutions could look a bit better, but comparing it to a Dugtrio? thats just not a very good comparasion. Its better than that, its better than quite a few pokemon. Don't get me wrong, I am not picking Chikorita when I get Heart Gold( I might pick it on Soul Silver) but still its a good pokemon, and its not worth the slander most give it.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jul 15, 2009)

*the only thing bad about chiki is its weakness is almost everything... i see nothing wrong with him/her unless yu train it wrong... its highest stats are actually good.... my AR would make it better *


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 15, 2009)

the official site updated whit pics.


----------



## Litho (Jul 15, 2009)

I was hardly talking about it's abilities. It's basically the same as every grass starter, but i was talking about it's design and it's personality in the show. I hate it


----------



## Sima (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't watch the show anymore, I haven't in a veryyy long time. So it doesn't really matter there xD

I like its design though, its cute, but I am more of Cyndaquil fan.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 15, 2009)

So am I, fire starters ftw.


----------



## Shiron (Jul 15, 2009)

TehVenom said:


> 2010?
> Oh well, getting DSlite+Platinum soon, so that should keep me busy for a while.
> 
> SUPERURGENT EDIT:
> ...


Just want to say that that was never confirmed: It was supposed to be something in CoroCoro according to the rumors, but it didn't show up there. Thus, we don't know if Mewtwo, and the Lati siblings are in it or not.


----------



## Sima (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm hoping the Lati siblings will be in it, I could careless about Mewtwo cause I never really liked it.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 15, 2009)

Nostalgia might just cause me to buy Gold.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 15, 2009)

Anyone buying HeartGold will be dead to me. 
Anyone buying SoulSilver on the other hand..............


----------



## Shiron (Jul 15, 2009)

Not really sure which I want to get yet, myself. I might just end up getting both.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 15, 2009)

SoulSilver only because I like Lugia more than Ho-Oh


----------



## Stroev (Jul 15, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> SoulSilver only because I like Lugia more than Ho-Oh


Oh you. 



Xyloxi said:


> Nostalgia might just cause me to buy Gold.


I think that's 50% of the reason one would buy it.


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2009)

Has anyone been to the orange league in their red/yellow/blue pokemon game?


----------



## Golbez (Jul 15, 2009)

Earthquake... Why must you be so overpowered?! WHY!?


----------



## Shiron (Jul 15, 2009)

MOE said:


> Has anyone been to the orange league in their red/yellow/blue pokemon game?


No one has, because there was no Orange League in Red/Blue/Yellow. There were some ROM hacks made that had the Orange League in them, but no actual game made by Nintendo and Game Freak does: They're anime-only right now, as far as Nintendo is concerned.


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2009)

Shiron said:


> No one has, because there was no Orange League in Red/Blue/Yellow. There were some ROM hacks made that had the Orange League in them, but no actual game made by Nintendo and Game Freak does: They're anime-only right now, as far as Nintendo is concerned.


After I watched the anime I tried forever trying to go there. Using my pokemon official handbook and trying to surf under vermillion city. How do you get mew in red/yellow/blue?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 15, 2009)

I'd like a Orange Islands game it could be interesting.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 15, 2009)

MOE said:


> How do you get mew in red/yellow/blue?


 It was an event pokemon years ago. Now, you'd have to find someone who has one and is willing to trade.


----------



## Shiron (Jul 15, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> It was an event pokemon years ago. Now, you'd have to find someone who has one and is willing to trade.


Yeah. In RBY, there was also the infamous Mew Glitch which let you get it. 

Nowadays, in addition to trading with someone who got it from one of the events since the third generation (Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald) games came out, you can also get it by getting the Pokemon Rach WiiWare game and putting 999 Pokemon into the farm. Still quite a bit of work for one Pokemon, though.


----------



## Frieza (Jul 15, 2009)

I want another Mewtwo.. it will be 4th one. I want a shiny one.. I am going to train it so well. I am still pissed after a year about no mewtwo in Super Smash Brothers Brawl.. I ahte Lucario.. he sucks


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 15, 2009)

Shiny legendaries?

Good luck with that


----------



## Kek (Jul 15, 2009)

I'd like an Orange Islands game.


----------



## Sima (Jul 16, 2009)

I've often wondered why the orange islands weren't made into a game.


----------



## Shiron (Jul 16, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> I've often wondered why the orange islands weren't made into a game.


Pretty much because they were really just a filler arc of the anime added to last until Gold and Silver were actually released. Due to the nature of their gyms, which were different from that of other areas, they didn't exactly fit into the main games. The region was also a bit small, having less Gyms than normal, and being a more "filler island of the day"-type region. The combination of these factors add up to why they haven't been put into a game (the nature of them) or had a game of their own (too small, and would be mostly mini-games). Plus, it's kind of nice I suppose for the anime to have something to call it's own, at least, and not be entirely run by the games, nor having the games steal from it.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jul 16, 2009)

Kek said:


> I'd like an Orange Islands game.



Could work with the DS touch screen. Alot of Mini games, if memory serve me right there was dancing/ice crafting/tag/ & water race in the anime


----------



## Sima (Jul 16, 2009)

Ah true, I see your point Shiron.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 16, 2009)

If they put back the Thunderpunch attack available for typhlosion to learn it, I will be going balls out nuts.

If they don't, I will start to bitch.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 16, 2009)

I wanna solo the Elite 4 again


----------



## Shiron (Jul 16, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> If they put back the Thunderpunch attack available for typhlosion to learn it, I will be going balls out nuts.
> 
> If they don't, I will start to bitch.


Typhlosion can learn Thunderpunch through the Move Tutor for it in Platinum. So, if it can't get it through HG and SS, then you can trade it to Platinum, teach it T-punch there, and then trade it back (or trade with someone who can do that for you, if you don't have two DS's or Platinum)..

But Typhlosion gets a lot more Special Attack than Attack, so I really don't think it's worth too much worrying.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 16, 2009)

Is there a move tutor with Thunderpunch in Diamond?


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 16, 2009)

Shiron said:


> Typhlosion can learn Thunderpunch through the Move Tutor for it in Platinum. So, if it can't get it through HG and SS, then you can trade it to Platinum, teach it T-punch there, and then trade it back (or trade with someone who can do that for you, if you don't have two DS's or Platinum)..
> 
> But Typhlosion gets a lot more Special Attack than Attack, so I really don't think it's worth too much worrying.



Yeah, I looked it up after I posted.

True that he gets more sp.atk, bit TP is good for him because it is a great counter to those annoying water types, plus, you don't have to rely on an sub-beam typhlosion anymore, which is what made him suck in D&P.


----------



## Shiron (Jul 16, 2009)

Ah, I see. 


God of Shinobi said:


> Is there a move tutor with Thunderpunch in Diamond?


No, nor in Pearl. The move tutors were added in in Platinum.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 16, 2009)

Dammit, that sucks


----------



## Twilit (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm planning to solo E4 with my Typhy. Both E4s :ho


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 16, 2009)

Any new updates?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 16, 2009)

Nope )=)=)=


----------



## God Movement (Jul 16, 2009)

I can't wait for this game!!!


----------



## Sima (Jul 16, 2009)

Your not the only that can't wait.

I've been trying to play my old crystal to ease the wait, but alas, my crystal keeps freezing -.-;


----------



## Stroev (Jul 16, 2009)

My Gold still works.


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 16, 2009)

Luckily mine still works as well, but I haven't honestly played it since I first finished it lol.

GSC is my favorite gen, but I don't plan on replaying it so HS/SS will feel nice and fresh


----------



## Munak (Jul 17, 2009)

Woe is me for playing Crystal just a few months ago, before the announcement of HG and SS.

Now I don't have any drive to play Crystal, and is massively craving for the 2 new games.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 17, 2009)

This one made me laugh, just like their older videos used to.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_HddDpgAbo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ganishka (Jul 18, 2009)

This was the only generation of Pokemon games I never had the opportunity to finish so I am salivating at the prospect of an updated release. Will it be possible to trade with Pearl/Platinum? I may not have the time to level up a beast of a team and would need to send over some 'Mon to plough through it faster. (Re)exploring Kanto will be a retro joy.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 18, 2009)

> This was the only generation of Pokemon games I never had the opportunity to finish so I am salivating at the prospect of an updated release. Will it be possible to trade with Pearl/Platinum? I may not have the time to level up a beast of a team and would need to send over some 'Mon to plough through it faster. (Re)exploring Kanto will be a retro joy.


You should be able to transfer them over but if you intend to complete the actual story I don't think that tactic will work. There's a general system that you need certain badges to train Pokemon over certain levels.


----------



## Ganishka (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh, I'm aware of the restrictions to the level of Pokemon who will obey you based on the badge you have won, but that's okay since I have some low level Pokemon who have already been EV trained that I never got around to levelling up.


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 22, 2009)

Big news from PokeBeach!
*
HG/SS Battle, complete with remixed GS battle music!!*
Link removed

*Demo videos(gameplay) and Intro!*
Link removed


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 22, 2009)

Taking forever to load but thanks


----------



## Stroev (Jul 22, 2009)

The intro isn't the sweet one from the original.

/ragecry


----------



## Dave (Jul 25, 2009)

WE HAVE KANTO


----------



## Stroev (Jul 25, 2009)

Dave said:


> WE HAVE KANTO


Aaaaand... I see Johto.


----------



## Sima (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah man, thats a map of Johto


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> Yeah man, thats a map of Johto


Did you hear they're making a remake of Gold and Silver! Shoot yourself in the foot if anyone took me seriously.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 26, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Did you hear they're making a remake of Gold and Silver! Shoot yourself in the foot if anyone took me seriously.



They are? 

pix or gtfo


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> They are?
> 
> pix or gtfo



Apparently, it's SouldGold and HeartSilver as tentative titles. More excited than when Mario was announced for Super Smash Bros!


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2009)

Sounds good, definitely better than an all knew Pokemon game with "err" Pokemon. 

I'm getting it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 26, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Apparently, it's SouldGold and HeartSilver as tentative titles. More excited than when Mario was announced for Super Smash Bros!



That's a nasty photoshop you got there

gtfo you scammer


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2009)

Well geez I'm sorry! Just trying to bring hope, but no!

Reporting and negging.


----------



## Sima (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh my, never knew that


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm srs serious you guys.

See, I even crossed out the "srs" just to show how much I am.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 26, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Well geez I'm sorry! Just trying to bring hope, but no!
> 
> Reporting and negging.



Racist prick

It's because I use flamethrower against water pokemon, isn't it?


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2009)

Stroev said:


> I'm srs serious you guys.
> 
> See, I even crossed out the "srs" just to show how much I am.


Also that's how the interbutt works. 



omg laser pew pew! said:


> Racist prick
> 
> It's because I use flamethrower against water pokemon, isn't it?


Only black people azn whiteys what did I cross this out for? Indian people do that.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 26, 2009)

Stroev used racism

It's super-effective!

omg laser pew pew! used Report Post!

But it failed.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> STROEV used RACISM!
> 
> It's super effective!
> 
> ...


Fix'd for emphasis and format.


----------



## Majin Dan (Jul 26, 2009)

MOE said:


> Has anyone been to the orange league in their red/yellow/blue pokemon game?


Haha


SakuraPaine said:


> *the only thing bad about chiki is its weakness is almost everything... i see nothing wrong with him/her unless yu train it wrong... its highest stats are actually good.... my AR would make it better *



cheater*cough


----------



## Munak (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm sorry, but lower-mid is the most Chikorita and its final evo, Meganium can do. But at least she'll hump your leg when she loves you. 

Wait, wait, idea... Chikorita leg warmer doll. Do it Nintendo. DO IT.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm always loath to pick water first because I almost always resort to Gyarados for my bulky/sweeping water pokemon. I try it this time though I expect to be missing my fire starter heavily


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2009)

Milotic is like the FAAABULOUS version of Gyarados.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 26, 2009)

Lance killed my clan and I will have my revenage, can't wait. He made me cry once


----------



## Hentai (Jul 26, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Milotic is like the FAAABULOUS version of Gyarados.


its fucking hard to get.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2009)

Feebas took forever to find, especially a good one.

BUT BY OAK I GOT IT!


----------



## Dave (Jul 26, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> Yeah man, thats a map of Johto





Stroev said:


> Aaaaand... I see Johto.





Dave said:


> WE HAVE KANTO



see the route leading to kanto?
it ends what people have been saying, that there will be no kanto, that they are excluding it

WE HAVE KANTOOOOO


----------



## Hentai (Jul 26, 2009)

YAY KANTO


I never had any doubts anyway lol


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2009)

Dave said:


> see the route leading to kanto?
> it ends what people have been saying, that there will be no kanto, that they are excluding it
> 
> WE HAVE KANTOOOOO


Well ex_cu_se me, _mister_ Dave.


----------



## Sima (Jul 26, 2009)

Ah I see


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 26, 2009)

I've waited 10 years Lance


----------



## Dave (Jul 26, 2009)

ive waited 20 years, RED


----------



## Beastly (Jul 26, 2009)

Game looks pretty exciting. release date?


----------



## Shiron (Jul 26, 2009)

^September 12th in Japan; not known yet for elsewhere.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 26, 2009)

It'll be interesting to see what the Kanto Gym Leaders have as pokemon considering this is now the 4th Gen. Do you think they'll have the same as in the original GSC or will they get a second update?


----------



## Beastly (Jul 26, 2009)

Osiris said:


> It'll be interesting to see what the Kanto Gym Leaders have as pokemon considering this is now the 4th Gen. Do you think they'll have the same as in the original GSC or will they get a second update?



they  might get an update. same as what they did in platinum.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 26, 2009)

Dave said:


> see the route leading to kanto?
> it ends what people have been saying, that there will be no kanto, that they are excluding it
> 
> WE HAVE KANTOOOOO


offcourse kanto is in i mean jotho is too tiny to be a stan alone region.


----------



## Shiron (Jul 26, 2009)

Indeed. HG/SS are _*remakes*_ of Gold and Silver, which had Kanto in them, so I never expected it to be left out. ...Although, I really wouldn't have minded them doing so, if it meant that they could really flesh out Johto, both in content (making the routes a bit longer, and adding in some some new routes and areas) and plot. I'm really kind of Kanto'd out, and the game's main attraction is Johto, so.... But realistically, yeah, Kanto was never going to get the boot.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 26, 2009)

The Johto E4 are my favourite can't wait to seem them and they're new teams.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 26, 2009)

Feels a bit funny that they've kinda been stuffing in as many of the legionaries from earlier generations into the 4th Generation. Makes sense though, the new players need some way to be able to get the older ones


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 26, 2009)

true. if I didn't have platinum i wouldn't have been able to get articuno zapados and moltres.


----------



## Majin Dan (Jul 27, 2009)

Dave said:


> see the route leading to kanto?
> *it ends what people have been saying, that there will be no kanto, that they are excluding it*
> 
> WE HAVE KANTOOOOO



and who believed that? like stated before, these are remakes, not reboots
So of course there's Kanto, don't believe everything you read on the net


----------



## Munak (Jul 27, 2009)

Wonder if the Russian Team Rocket guy is still there?


----------



## Hentai (Jul 27, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> Wonder if the Russian Team Rocket guy is still there?


LOLThat one was hilarious.
And he better be there


----------



## Stroev (Jul 27, 2009)

> Hey kid, me am a Team Rocket member.


Exact quote, I have the Nintendo Power guidebook(for Crystal, but script was same), and the pic shows him speaking.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 27, 2009)

I recently caught this Pokemon. I have to say it was a tough battle and I almost died. This fight really showed off my true skills.

Pokemon Capture Pic


----------



## Nimander (Jul 27, 2009)

Crystal rocked my socks and is still my fave in the entire series of games.  I just might shell out some money to buy one of these games.

Oh, and Typholsion can (and will) solo anything, and I mean anything, you can throw against it.  

Fire starters FTW.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 27, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I've waited 10 years Lance


you mean you waited that long for the suckiest of the champions so far.

i still think Lance gonna suck till you get the national dex and he put Salamance,Garchomp,ect in his team but still he wont be that great because he use 1 type pokemons.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 27, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> Wonder if the Russian Team Rocket guy is still there?



Which one is that?


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 27, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> Which one is that?



The Rocket Grunt you find in the Cerulean City gym in Kanto, when you need to get that machine part for the train to work


----------



## Beastly (Jul 27, 2009)

Ochina Kazuki said:


> The Rocket Grunt you find in the Cerulean City gym in Kanto, when you need to get that machine part for the train to work



Can't remember it. was it in blue/red/yellow or firered/leafgreen?


----------



## Dave (Jul 27, 2009)

it was in gold silver

TRAIN IS ONLY IN GOLD SILVR


----------



## Beastly (Jul 27, 2009)

Dave said:


> it was in gold silver
> 
> TRAIN IS ONLY IN GOLD SILVR



ahh, johto rejion. never played gold/silver. how was it?


----------



## Dave (Jul 27, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> and who believed that? like stated before, these are remakes, not reboots
> So of course there's Kanto, don't believe everything you read on the net


many people who were posting on different forums said they didn't believe they would include kanto, that nintendo might just even include the elite 4 within johto, because lol nintendo

im just saying that we do have kanto

no need to get your fast fingers on


----------



## Dave (Jul 27, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> ahh, johto region. never played gold/silver. how was it?


fucking delicious

whenever i hear goldenrod music i am put into a spell of nostalgia

so good

edit:


----------



## Beastly (Jul 27, 2009)

Dave said:


> fucking delicious
> 
> whenever i hear goldenrod music i am put into a spell of nostalgia
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave (Jul 27, 2009)

and this song here

oh god


----------



## Dave (Jul 27, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> where the gym leaders there difficult? cause the recent versions like platinum, they were just too easy.


ahaha witney was always hard fro me
legit when i played, it took me like 10 tries
FUCKING WHITNEY


well i was 10 or so when they came out, so difficulty could be seen differently when your so young


----------



## Beastly (Jul 27, 2009)

Dave said:


> and this song here
> 
> oh god


----------



## Beastly (Jul 27, 2009)

Beowulf said:


> Which game are you getting Silver or Gold? >:]



I'm not much of a pokemon fan anymore. I just talk about it for old time's sake.


----------



## Kek (Jul 27, 2009)

GOOOOOOLD.


----------



## firefist (Jul 27, 2009)

I cant wait to hear all the old soundtracks again

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ts_foHlT_w[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YodHq4iZFc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djEpavo4pgo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Dave said:


> ahaha witney was always hard fro me
> legit when i played, it took me like 10 tries
> FUCKING WHITNEY
> 
> ...


yea her miltank always used rollout....


Beowulf said:


> Which game are you getting Silver or Gold? >:]


I think silver when it comes out in europe... I guess in ca 1 year or so.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 27, 2009)

I thought the name was pure silver, not soul silver.


----------



## Kek (Jul 27, 2009)

If Bugsy's Scyther gets a critical hit using Fury Cutter, you're as good as dead. Even with Cyndaquil.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 27, 2009)

Dave said:


> ahaha witney was always hard fro me
> legit when i played, it took me like 10 tries
> FUCKING WHITNEY
> 
> ...



That fucking cow and it's roll out. I hate that thing.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 27, 2009)

Kek said:


> If Bugsy's Scyther gets a critical hit using Fury Cutter, you're as good as dead. Even with Cyndaquil.



Critical hits are uber rare though.


----------



## Shiron (Jul 27, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> I thought the name was pure silver, not soul silver.


Nope. The remakes names are Heart Gold and Soul Silver:
JizzMaster Zero

And Fury Cutter is a terribly weak move the first few times its used; it only starts off at 10 Base Power, weaker than Tackle's 35. Though if Scyther get's Technician, it's going to be hurting a bit more, but even then it will still take a few hits to get really strong.


----------



## Kek (Jul 27, 2009)

It killed my Cyndaquil in two hits.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jul 28, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> ahh, johto rejion. never played gold/silver. how was it?



GTFO Now lol


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh god everyone remembers Whitney's Miltank  Even worse than Erika's Victreebel that wrapped me into eternity 

I will get a Fighting pokemon (not Machop cos it's gay) before I take on Whitney this time, let's see who kills the shit out of who this time


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 28, 2009)

So they're making a Gold/Silver remake? I may have to buy a DS now...

Are they gonna make a Crystal remake too?


----------



## Hentai (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll take Cyndaquil


----------



## Shiron (Jul 28, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> So they're making a Gold/Silver remake? I may have to buy a DS now...
> 
> Are they gonna make a Crystal remake too?


No: Just like they didn't remake Yellow when Fire Red and Leaf Green came out, there will be no Crystal remake.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 28, 2009)

Damn. Crystal was my favorite and last of the series. Ah well. Soul Silver will have to do then.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 28, 2009)

God, why did someone remind me of that chick and her Miltank?  That battle (all 15 of them, actually) was hell on earth.

And I remember one time, I had a Togepi I was training, fighting a Gastly.  Except my Togepi was still a fairly low level, and it had run out of PP for Metronome.  So I was stuck with a Normal type, fighting a Ghost type, whose moves had no effect, and vice versa.  That was a horrible experience...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 28, 2009)

There is no Crystal remake but the Eusine guy who had a Suicun fetish is meant to have the same role in these two games. He's been added into these two games.

So say the reports anyway


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 28, 2009)

Osiris said:


> There is no Crystal remake but the Eusine guy who had a Suicun fetish is meant to have the same role in these two games. He's been added into these two games.
> 
> So say the reports anyway



Minaki(Eusine) was such a silly silly guy. Hopefully, he'll be even sillier in this remake.

EDIT: Who came up with the name Eusine to begin with? Of all the translation names, this one irks me the most. As far as I can tell, its not even a real name.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 28, 2009)

1TrueSensei said:


> God, why did someone remind me of that chick and her Miltank?  That battle (all 15 of them, actually) was hell on earth.
> 
> And I remember one time, I had a Togepi I was training, fighting a Gastly.  Except my Togepi was still a fairly low level, and it had run out of PP for Metronome.  So I was stuck with a Normal type, fighting a Ghost type, whose moves had no effect, and vice versa.  That was a horrible experience...



Was it that hard to switch pokemon?


----------



## Hentai (Jul 28, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Was it that hard to switch pokemon?


If the others are too weak/dead....


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 28, 2009)

I fucking hated and i mean hated Whitney's Milktank.

It owned me with rollout and everytime i came close to making it faint fucking milk drink.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 28, 2009)

Fable said:


> If the others are too weak/dead....



It's a gastly here. Not a Mewtwo

A gastly


----------



## Hentai (Jul 28, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> It's a gastly here. Not a Mewtwo
> 
> A gastly



Dont tell me that, i never had that Problem


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 28, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> EDIT: Who came up with the name Eusine to begin with? Of all the translation names, this one irks me the most. As far as I can tell, its not even a real name.



Better than Barry/Paul


----------



## Munak (Jul 28, 2009)

Dave said:


> fucking delicious
> 
> whenever i hear goldenrod music i am put into a spell of nostalgia
> 
> ...


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 28, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Better than Barry/Paul



...this is true.


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 28, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> I fucking hated and i mean hated Whitney's Milktank.
> 
> It owned me with rollout and everytime i came close to making it faint fucking milk drink.


best way to beat it was use its own game against it... 'fury cutter' was such an awesome move pek


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 28, 2009)

Here 

When I heard this, I jizzed in my pants.


----------



## Munak (Jul 28, 2009)

Osiris said:


> The Pictures of all the Zanpakuto Spirits with their Kanji names below
> 
> When I heard this, I jizzed in my pants.



White substance in my excretory organ. Does not compute.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 28, 2009)

You jizzed out of your ass? 

EDIT: What a post for reply 2000


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 28, 2009)

I hope they fix the levels of Pryce's pokemon.

He's the 7th gym leader yet his type is weak and lower leveled than the 6th gym leader?


----------



## Munak (Jul 28, 2009)

Osiris said:


> You jizzed out of your ass?
> 
> EDIT: What a post for reply 2000



Oh god, should have been more elaborate. 

Robotfailure.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 28, 2009)

What was the difference between Gold/Silver and Crystal? I can't remember.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 28, 2009)

Crystal was a 3rd version and it had a sub-plot based around Suicun and some guy who had a Suicun beastiality fetish called Eusine.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 28, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Crystal was a 3rd version and it had a sub-plot based around Suicun and some guy who had a Suicun beastiality fetish called Eusine.



he was a snazzy dresser though...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 28, 2009)

*Suicune


----------



## Stroev (Jul 28, 2009)

We all know Olivine/Violet music is where it's at.


----------



## IzumoX (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll be choosing Cyndaquil. I defeated the entire elite with just a high level Typhlosion with Thunder punch.

Is it true that any chosen Pokemon will follow you around on this map?


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 28, 2009)

IzumoX said:


> I'll be choosing Cyndaquil. I defeated the entire elite with just a high level Typhlosion with Thunder punch.
> 
> Is it true that any chosen Pokemon will follow you around on this map?



Does it matter......?


----------



## Beastly (Jul 28, 2009)

IzumoX said:


> I'll be choosing Cyndaquil. I defeated the entire elite with just a high level Typhlosion with Thunder punch.
> 
> Is it true that any chosen Pokemon will follow you around on this map?



Typhlosion still pretty much will die in one hit to a water move.


----------



## IzumoX (Jul 28, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Does it matter......?



Don't answer a question with a question. Obviously it does matter or I wouldn't be asking... 



beastly0123 said:


> Typhlosion still pretty much will die in one hit to a water move.



True, I eqipped Quick claw and got lucky I suppose...It worked, I was lv:80+ so most hits where KO.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 28, 2009)

IzumoX said:


> True, I eqipped Quick claw and got lucky I suppose...It worked, I was lv:80+ so most hits where KO.



you must have a lot of luck. I tried the quick claw with my blaziken against Drake's salamence. blaziken was level 60. result: fail. lol


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, any Pokemon in your first party slot will follow you about, and if they're shiny then they're supposed to be in their shiny palette as well.

Golden Lucario will follow me everywhere


----------



## Hentai (Jul 29, 2009)

So anyone here that will import the Japanese version?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 29, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Yes, any Pokemon in your first party slot will follow you about, and if they're shiny then they're supposed to be in their shiny palette as well.
> 
> Golden Lucario will follow me everywhere



I'm curious on how long pokemon will fit in one panel, like Gyarados and Rayquaza.



Fable said:


> So anyone here that will import the Japanese version?



I'd consider it if I knew how to read Japanese


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm more worried about if you jump over a ledge with a Diglett


----------



## Golbez (Jul 29, 2009)

What about all the fishies? Will they just float in the air without ever needing water?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 29, 2009)

Actually, the Red Gyarados has a new sprite which is coiled, so I assume it along with Rayquaza will be coiled and will simply 'hover' behind you. I can see Geodude wriggling along and the Fishies will pretty much just do the same, wriggle along the floor 

I wonder if they'll rotate the crab pokemon's sprites by 90 degrees so it makes them seem like they're walking sideways


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 29, 2009)

I wonder what Lance's team will be like.

No hacked Dragonites this time?


----------



## Hentai (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> I wonder what Lance's team will be like.
> 
> No hacked Dragonites this time?


Maybe some Dragon Pokemon from 3rd and 4th gen


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 29, 2009)

He will have a Flygon, Altaria and Rayquaza

I called it first


----------



## Hentai (Jul 29, 2009)

he wont have Rayquaza 

But he will probably have that Shark dragon from 4th gen.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 29, 2009)

Bitch please if he be getting a Garchomp. He can have a gible and a Giratina


----------



## Hentai (Jul 29, 2009)

NPCs dont have legendaries, except the leaders of the battle towers.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 29, 2009)

We'll see

I bet that he'll have Rayquaza, Dialga, Palkia, Giratina and Magikarp


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 29, 2009)

Garchomp is Cynthia's pokemon 

Imo the elite 4 will all have their original sets, and then like in FR/LG once you get the National Dex they'll get 3rd/4th gen pokemon. Lance will get a Dragonite, Flygon, Salamance, Gyarados, Altaria and then for some reason I can see him getting a legendary


----------



## Hentai (Jul 29, 2009)

No legends


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 29, 2009)

But he's the King of Dragons


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 29, 2009)

Lance is like the master of hacked pokemon.

In R/B his Drgaonite knew barrier and well i already mentioned is G/S/C team


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 29, 2009)

Whilst it would actually make sense for him to have a Rayquaza, considering there will be one in the game anyway I suppose it's best he doesn't get one. He'll still have an uber team though.

Luckily there's a Sneasel (and possibly then Weavile, although maybe not until after the Elite 4 are beaten) so I'll be using that against him. Or Piloswine


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah him having Garchomp Dragonite and Salamnce wouldn't be that scary just one good ice type pokemon would be needed.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah you'd run through him, I can't envisage him having a Garchomp though as that is specifically Cynthia's pokemon. Every gym leader/Elite 4 member has a pokemon that they pretty much 'claim' to be their own, Cynthia has two (Spiritomb and Garchomp) but I'm not complaining.

I definitely will be killing that Dark bitch Karen though. Hated her. She's not even that hard but I just hold contempt for her


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 29, 2009)

I fucking hated her Umbreon sand attack and confuse ray ugh bastard of a thing it was.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 29, 2009)

I wounder what Red's team will be


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 29, 2009)

karen should have a better selection of darks this time round... evolved form of murkrow definitely since her murkrow was worth jack nothing.


----------



## Riamu (Jul 29, 2009)

They will never stop making Pokemon, to much $$$$$$$.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 29, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> I wounder what Red's team will be



Red's team will be the same, but we believe that Leaf will be in the Golden Forest and she'll have a Johto-ified version of Red's party at the same levels.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 29, 2009)

Good God, why am I wanting to play the game now?  I thought I was past those days!!

But yeah, I've soloed whole teams with my handy-dandy Typhlosion-Thunderpunch combo.  So I might just go with Totodile instead, to make the game more challenging later on.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 29, 2009)

1TrueSensei said:


> Good God, why am I wanting to play the game now?  I thought I was past those days!!
> 
> But yeah, I've soloed whole teams with my handy-dandy Typhlosion-Thunderpunch combo.  So I might just go with Totodile instead, to make the game more challenging later on.



Totodile's good. water types have least weaknesses out of all 3 starter types.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 29, 2009)

I'll probably just transfer something over ( my level 1 mudkip with ice beam, surf, and earthquake) and some other baby pokemon I have I guess. Although I DO like typholsion.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 29, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> I'll probably just transfer something over ( my level 1 mudkip with ice beam, surf, and earthquake) and some other baby pokemon I have I guess. Although I DO like typholsion.



how'd u get a lv.1 mudkip with those moves?


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 29, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> how'd u get a lv.1 mudkip with those moves?



my swampert had those movies. The final move was mud shot I believe. I bred it with a ditto so I guess all of his attacks got passed on. I also have a level 1 abra that has psychic and thief and Iron tail I think.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 29, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> my swampert had those movies. The final move was mud shot I believe. I bred it with a ditto so I guess all of his attacks got passed on. I also have a level 1 abra that has psychic and thief and Iron tail I think.



ahh, i see. thats pretty useful. i hardly get the baby pokemon to learn the good moves from breeding.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 29, 2009)

They can only learn certain new moves 

But so long as you know that the egg will be the same pokemon as the female and it will have whatever moves the male passes down, you can work the system easily.


----------



## Munak (Jul 30, 2009)

Hehehe, I've never been an expert at chain-breeding. 

You'd think a guy with a semi-advanced knowledge of IVs and EVs would have memorized the formulas and possibilities by now.

(I was trolled into thinking Wishy Salamences were possible.)


----------



## Beastly (Jul 30, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> Hehehe, I've never been an expert at chain-breeding.
> 
> You'd think a guy with a semi-advanced knowledge of IVs and EVs would have memorized the formulas and possibilities by now.
> 
> (I was trolled into thinking Wishy Salamences were possible.)



All I can say is wow. chain-breeding is kinda difficult though.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 30, 2009)

Male father passes down the moves, the mother is the same as the child.

Bingo.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 30, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Male father passes down the moves, the mother is the same as the child.
> 
> Bingo.



you make it sound easy. but it's not.


----------



## delirium (Jul 30, 2009)

> (I was trolled into thinking Wishy Salamences were possible.)



Bred? No. Event? Yes.

I'd love a WishMence, though. It's a fantastic idea. Not too many good wish passers around.

Also, chaining isn't complicated. Just a long process. But breeding in general is arduous.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 30, 2009)

Wishmence...?


----------



## Stroev (Jul 30, 2009)

Sandaime said:


> Wishmence...?


The secret evolved form of Salamence. It was removed from the game.

You can get it though through a glitch. When Salamence is evolving, press and hold A, B, START, and SELECT.


----------



## delirium (Jul 30, 2009)

You forgot clicking your heels while wishing for home.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 30, 2009)

1)Play for 8 hours straight.
2)Press and hold START, SELECT, A, and B
3)ragequit
4)???
5)SUPER EFFECTIVE! PROFIT!


----------



## Munak (Jul 31, 2009)

Suffice to say, the only variants of Salamence left for me are the offensive ones.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 31, 2009)

Stroev said:


> The secret evolved form of Salamence. It was removed from the game.
> 
> You can get it though through a glitch. When Salamence is evolving, press and hold A, B, START, and SELECT.



what are the benifits of wish-mence?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 31, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> you make it sound easy. but it's not.



That's what the internet is for... That and porn... And social networking sites...


----------



## Beastly (Jul 31, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> That's what the internet is for... That and porn... And social networking sites...



I already know what the internet is for. except for that middle statement, cause I'm trying to be a good influence to my siblings.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 31, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> I already know what the internet is for. except for that middle statement, cause I'm trying to be a good influence to my siblings.


You'll never get Wishmelence that way.

You'll never be the best there ever was with *that* attitude, mister!


----------



## Hentai (Aug 1, 2009)

Stroev said:


> The secret evolved form of Salamence. It was removed from the game.
> 
> You can get it though through a glitch. When Salamence is evolving, press and hold A, B, START, and SELECT.


What the hell


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 1, 2009)

I sense a trap


----------



## Hentai (Aug 1, 2009)

What do you mean?

Of course this Wishmence or whatever it is called is a fake.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 1, 2009)

^

Wishmence refers to a Salamence that uses the skill 'Wish'


----------



## Hentai (Aug 1, 2009)

Wait isnt wish exclusive to Jirachi?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 1, 2009)

Here are all the pokemons that can learn wish


----------



## Hentai (Aug 1, 2009)

Ah i guess i mixed it up with some other move then.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 1, 2009)

You mixed it up with Doom Desire.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 1, 2009)

That might well be.


----------



## delirium (Aug 1, 2009)

Fable said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> Of course this Wishmence or whatever it is called is a fake.



Not fake. An event from the NYPC. I think they call it a different name now though. But it's a place in New York that gives out event pokemon every now and then that has moves it usually doesn't learn, Salamence with Wish being one of them. They also gave out a Drowzee with Wish once which I wish (lol) I could have, too. It'd make such a good wall.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Aug 2, 2009)

KANTO CONFIRMED ON POKEMON SUNDAY FUCK YEAR.


Not that we really needed any confimation but yeah, it's good to know. And also, from the preview of the next pokemon Sunday, it appears Mewtwo  is in the game.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 2, 2009)

Wish-mence is impossible. that button sequence can't be right, cause "B" button cancels evolution.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 2, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> Wish-mence is impossible. that button sequence can't be right, cause "B" button cancels evolution.


Press them simultaneously. 

This only works for Ruby, Saphire, and Emerald.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 2, 2009)

You also need to have beaten the Elite 4 five times with only a Magikarp


----------



## Kek (Aug 2, 2009)

Don't forget about sacraficing your first born son.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 2, 2009)

I heard you also have to have seen a real life Leprechaun as well.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 2, 2009)

i can't wait!! 

i choose Cyndaquil!! 

do they follow you or something?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 2, 2009)

Each of the 493 pokemon will follow you to your destiny pek


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 2, 2009)

you have 6 pokemon trailing you?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 2, 2009)

^Just the Pokemon in your lead slot.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 2, 2009)

Even water Pokemon?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 2, 2009)

do they get special powers or something by following you?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 2, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Even water Pokemon?


Yep, they'll flop after you happily even as they slowly suffocate. 


Tsukiyo said:


> do they get special powers or something by following you?


They might pick up random items, like those pokemon that follow you in the parks.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 2, 2009)

That's going to be weird.


----------



## valerian (Aug 2, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> do they get special powers or something by following you?



Probably won't. Don't see why they would get powers from walking around with you.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 2, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> do they get special powers or something by following you?



probably won't. it just makes them more "special" i suppose.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Aug 2, 2009)

Well I think having a motherfucking gigantic Lugia following  you would be pretty fucking special to be honest.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 2, 2009)

Doggie said:


> Well I think having a motherfucking gigantic Lugia following  you would be pretty fucking special to be honest.



okay. i lol'ed at that. but i just can't see it happening. i think the starter pokemon could follow you around though.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Aug 2, 2009)

Well in one video it was shown that the arceus following sprite would be the same one you encounter on spear pillar. 

So I can only assume that the Lugia that follows you will be the same one that you encounter in whirl islands.  Which is FUCKEN HUGE man fuck year.

Honestly these games can't come fast enough.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 2, 2009)

Ho-oh is bigger than lugia though. its coming out in a month.......in japan.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 2, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Red's team will be the same, but we believe that Leaf will be in the Golden Forest and she'll have a Johto-ified version of Red's party at the same levels.


nah probably not since Red Team was based on pokemon Yellow and yellow did not got a remake.

Pikachu starter,the tree kanto starters gif, the eevee gif and one of the snorlaxs bloking a route.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Aug 2, 2009)

I guess we can expect a european release date somewhere around 2010 then


----------



## Stroev (Aug 2, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> do they follow you or something?






beastly0123 said:


> okay. i lol'ed at that. but i just can't see it happening. i think the starter pokemon could follow you around though.


They all do, just scaled up/down to size.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 3, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> nah probably not since Red Team was based on pokemon Yellow and yellow did not got a remake.
> 
> Pikachu starter,the tree kanto starters gif, the eevee gif and one of the snorlaxs bloking a route.



I said we expect a Johto-ified version of his party  Hence the 3 Johto starters, possibly an Umbreon to counter Red's Espeon. possibly a Sudowoodo, and then something to counter the Pikachu (maybe Azumarill?)


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 3, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Yep, they'll flop after you happily even as they slowly suffocate.


Hell, if Fire-type moves work underwater, anything's possible.


----------



## 3dfan (Aug 3, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> Hell, if Fire-type moves work underwater, anything's possible.



yeah support! Like this game but some things are weird, agree with previous posts!


----------



## Majin Dan (Aug 4, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> do they get special powers or something by following you?



Special powers? Shooting out beams of death to other monsters isn't enough for yuo?


----------



## Twilit (Aug 4, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> Special powers? Shooting out beams of death to other monsters isn't enough for yuo?




I wanna Wailord to follow me :ho


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 4, 2009)

Twilit said:


> I wanna Wailord to follow me :ho



I honestly can't wait to see how they're gonna make that work out. 

I can't believe the Japanese release date is already so close. That wait went by ridiculously fast, but I bet the wait for the NA version will make up for it.....


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 4, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> do they get special powers or something by following you?



yeah, the special power of making it awesome.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 4, 2009)

So i just preordered a Copy of Heart Gold.
it will be hard with the Japanese, but i will be able to do it somehow.

I'll import a English Soul Silver as soon as the US version comes out.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm waiting for the English version before I do anything...  But please tell us of the experience when you get it...


----------



## Shiron (Aug 4, 2009)

Fable said:


> So i just preordered a Copy of Heart Gold.
> it will be hard with the Japanese, but i will be able to do it somehow.
> 
> I'll import a English Soul Silver as soon as the US version comes out.


I pre-ordered a Japanese copy of Platinum, and it really wasn't that hard at all. Just go to Serebii or Bulbapedia to double-check what move a Pokemon's trying to learn when it levels up if you're not sure what it is. Beyond doing that, Pokemon games are pretty straight-forward and easy to play, even in a different language.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 4, 2009)

Shiron said:


> I pre-ordered a Japanese copy of Platinum, and it really wasn't that hard at all. Just go to Serebii or Bulbapedia to double-check what move a Pokemon's trying to learn when it levels up if you're not sure what it is. Beyond doing that, Pokemon games are pretty straight-forward and easy to play, even in a different language.


And then CPU dialogue. 

Wait, noone reads that stuff.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 4, 2009)

CPU dialogue is very very irrelevant anyway  Most of the time it's just stupid stuff like your rival dissing you after you've owned him


----------



## Stroev (Aug 4, 2009)

Osiris said:


> CPU dialogue is very very irrelevant anyway  Most of the time it's just stupid stuff like your rival dissing you after you've owned him


SMELL YA LATER!


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 4, 2009)

Stroev said:


> And then CPU dialogue.
> 
> Wait, noone reads that stuff.



But I thought we all played Pokemon for the amazing plot?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 5, 2009)

Pokemon is the video game version of Michael Bay's transformers


----------



## Kek (Aug 5, 2009)

I like the plot.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 5, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I'm waiting for the English version before I do anything...  But please tell us of the experience when you get it...


I Will


Shiron said:


> I pre-ordered a Japanese copy of Platinum, and it really wasn't that hard at all. Just go to Serebii or Bulbapedia to double-check what move a Pokemon's trying to learn when it levels up if you're not sure what it is. Beyond doing that, Pokemon games are pretty straight-forward and easy to play, even in a different language.


Glad to hear that.

I am very excited.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 5, 2009)

Kek said:


> I like the plot.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 5, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Pokemon is the video game version of Michael Bay's transformers


Oh, _zing_! :ho

Yeah, the movies are overrated. Sure, they have Megan Fox and cool CG, but The Fallen was not on fire in the 2nd, and the first had too much focus on humans in the first(there was always only 1 - 3 in the shows).



Kek said:


> I like the plot.


Prepare for trouble!



Black Drako said:


>


Make it double!


----------



## Dave (Aug 5, 2009)

when these coming out in America?

spring 2010?


----------



## Stroev (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, IIRC.


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 5, 2009)

The peoples at Seribii are expecting the possibility of a CoroCoro leak any time now. Be on the lookout.

Hopefully we actually get some GOOD information this month.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 5, 2009)

I wanna know what that yellow flower field is behind the two towers in Ecruteak.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 5, 2009)

Stroev said:


> I wanna know what that yellow flower field is behind the two towers in Ecruteak.


Flower filed? Looks more like a forest to me:
This

In any case though, pretty sure that's just supposed to be the real location of the Yellow Forest area of the Pokewalker that was recently talked about on Pokemon Sunday, that's supposed to have a lot of Pikachu, with some of them supposedly having a special move. There hasn't been any talk of it being an actual area in the games themselves yet, but it seems a bit too much of a coincidence to me for there to not be some sort of connection, though that's just going by the name of the place, really.


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 6, 2009)

Shiron said:


> Flower filed? Looks more like a forest to me:
> 
> 
> In any case though, pretty sure that's just supposed to be the real location of the Yellow Forest area of the Pokewalker that was recently talked about on Pokemon Sunday, that's supposed to have a lot of Pikachu, with some of them supposedly having a special move. There hasn't been any talk of it being an actual area in the games themselves yet, but it seems a bit too much of a coincidence to me for there to not be some sort of connection, though that's just going by the name of the place, really.



I REALLY hope it's not just another Pokewalker gimmick. I want it to be some sort of counterpart to Mt. Silver. 

Mt Silver, Gold Forest.

I don't know what they would put in it though. Maybe Mewtwo? (Assuming Cerulean Cave is still collapsed)


----------



## Munak (Aug 6, 2009)

Lots of legendaries in this game, mind. 

Could be the birds.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 6, 2009)

The birds were already added to Platinum, so I don't think that we'll be seeing them in HG/SS.


----------



## Munak (Aug 6, 2009)

Hmm, I see.


----------



## Gin (banned) (Aug 6, 2009)

The birds aren't in Platinum, are they?


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 6, 2009)

MrHo said:


> The birds aren't in Platinum, are they?



Yeah, they're roaming Sinnoh after you tak to Oak. (post-E4)

Since it seems that they're trying to cram all the legendaries into the 4th gen, I guess it's only a matter of time before we see Lati@s announced....


----------



## Gin (banned) (Aug 6, 2009)

DragonTiger said:


> Yeah, they're roaming Sinnoh after you tak to Oak. (post-E4)
> 
> Since it seems that they're trying to cram all the legendaries into the 4th gen, I guess it's only a matter of time before we see Lati@s announced....



Wow I didn't know that.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm waiting till the US release.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Aug 6, 2009)

DragonTiger said:


> Yeah, they're roaming Sinnoh after you tak to Oak. (post-E4)
> 
> Since it seems that they're trying to cram all the legendaries into the 4th gen, I guess it's only a matter of time before we see Lati@s announced....



i dont think so... its just that coming out with platnium is like *Crystal* & *Emerald*  they add to make the game worth buying.  since its just boring after the game is beaten.

Good Job Pokemon


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 6, 2009)

SakuraPaine said:


> i dont think so... its just that coming out with platnium is like *Crystal* & *Emerald*  they add to make the game worth buying.  since its just boring after the game is beaten.
> 
> Good Job Pokemon



That's definitely true to a degree, but there's no doubt in my mind we'll be seeing the Latis in HG/SS. They're the only legendaries that haven't been obtainable in some way, shape, or form this generation.

If they've gone that far, it'd be pretty pointless not to include them here. I suppose they could have an event for them, but it'd be much more convenient for them (and us) if they just included them in-game.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Aug 6, 2009)

^ ah yu mean in hg&ss ok. well.. this may be true, but also yu got to remember that this is only an enhancment of gold & silver as far as we know.


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 6, 2009)

SakuraPaine said:


> ^ ah yu mean in hg&ss ok. well.. this may be true, but also yu got to remember that this is only an enhancment of gold & silver as far as we know.



Meh, they've already shown that they're willing to add ridiculous legendaries that have nothing to do with the region. I say it's only a matter of time for the Latis....


----------



## SakuraPaine (Aug 6, 2009)

^ ha, hmm but arent they putting a multiple of regions together?


----------



## ctizz36 (Aug 6, 2009)

I go with the gold version, but that is just me


----------



## Hentai (Aug 6, 2009)

Beowulf said:


> I plane on getting a Japanese Silver Version, or should I get the Gold Version? I am so torn ;_____;


I made it easy for me. The favorite version it get in English, and the other version i buy now in Japanese 
Which is Heart Gold now.


----------



## Majin Dan (Aug 7, 2009)

SakuraPaine said:


> ^ ha, hmm but arent they putting a multiple of regions together?



not that i've heard of


----------



## Stalin (Aug 7, 2009)

Since all the regions are part of one onation, does you think they'll ever have a national champ?


----------



## Hentai (Aug 8, 2009)

Maye some day, but maybe not.
Its not like this is really necessary


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 8, 2009)

The Latis and Mewtwo were rumoured but they've been confirmed not in.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 8, 2009)

So latias, latios and mewtwo are not obtainable?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 8, 2009)

Very likely that's the case.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 8, 2009)

I hope you can get them via Ticket or something, like Darkrai, Arceus and Shaymin.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 8, 2009)

No Mewtwo? To hell with this


----------



## Hentai (Aug 8, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> No Mewtwo? To hell with this


I am most sure that there will be a way somehow.


----------



## El Torero (Aug 8, 2009)

I want my Safari Zone back in Fuchsia City, not in Johto


----------



## Hentai (Aug 8, 2009)

Japanese say that in the HG/SS Arceus event, you can't get another Dialga, Palkia or Giratina, but a new Arceus.


----------



## Majin Dan (Aug 8, 2009)

Fable said:


> I hope you can get them via Ticket or something, like Darkrai, Arceus and Shaymin.



i feel like that would be a waste of an event ticket for a mewtwo or any of the other legendaries.
Just go to gamestop and get a used copy of FR/LG/R/S/E
for like what? 10 dollars?


----------



## Hentai (Aug 8, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> i feel like that would be a waste of an event ticket for a mewtwo or any of the other legendaries.
> Just go to gamestop and get a used copy of FR/LG/R/S/E
> for like what? 10 dollars?


I have leaf green, but I am selling it.

I still have a few Mewtwo left. I dont need a GBA Game.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 8, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> i feel like that would be a waste of an event ticket for a mewtwo or any of the other legendaries.
> Just go to gamestop and get a used copy of FR/LG/R/S/E
> for like what? 10 dollars?



I tried convincing someone else of that too, they were just stubborn.



Woo Battle frontier like facility and a new safari zone...

Why the hell isn't this stuff in Kanto? Is the Poke'athon going to be in Johto too or is Kanto just going to be a waste of space? Hell, add contests! ANYTHING TO MAKE KANTO SEEM MORE WORTH IT!!!

I liked Kanto in GSC... But damn it I look back and what did it have? Higher leveled gym leaders, Chansey, Kangaskhan, Clefairy, and Pikachu. Hell! Pokewalker takes care of most of those!


----------



## Hentai (Aug 8, 2009)

I bet they add some quest thing to Kanto too.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, sure, it'd be great to have a bunch of stuff going on in Kanto, but I guess they don't want you to overlook the fact that this is supposed to focus on Johto.

Of course, since they kinda just revealed that you can go back to Kanto, there's probably some stuff about it that we'll find out very soon.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Aug 8, 2009)

When I found about these remakes I jizzed myself. 

It's a really long thread though, can you fill me in on what's going on?


----------



## Rick (Aug 8, 2009)

My gold version doesn't save and it alays says new game. Did my in-game battery die?


----------



## Stalin (Aug 8, 2009)

Did you guys hear about the cianwood safari zone?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 8, 2009)

MOE said:


> My gold version doesn't save and it alays says new game. Did my in-game battery die?



Yesh, it did. It's a sad thing... Mine did the same thing too...



Écureuil fou said:


> When I found about these remakes I jizzed myself.
> 
> It's a really long thread though, can you fill me in on what's going on?



Gold/silver remakes, tons of new things added.

-Updated graphics
- All pokemon can follow you ala Pokemon Yellow ala Amity Square in DPPt
- There's a new character design for the female trainer.
- Movie 12 Shiny Pichu when traded to HGSS allows you to obtain a special Notched Ear Pichu! It can't evolve or be traded.
- Arceus from movie 12 could also be traded to HGSS and it unlocks an area where you could obtain a lv.1 Dialga, Palkia, or Giratina, with a special move!
- Kyogre appears in Heart Gold, Groudon appears in Soul Silver, and when you get both on the game you could fight and capture Rayquaza. (after beating the elite four)
- There's a LCD accessory called "The poke'walker" where you could transfer a pokemon from HeartGold and SoulSilver where it could obtain EXP and Happiness while you're walking as well as find items and you have the option to into areas and capture certain Pokemon!
- There's an event that allows the Yellow Forest area to open up in the pokewalker where you could capture a Pikachu with a secret move...
- There's a mini game area called the Poke'athon! Where you could play several mini games with your pokemon!
- Apricorn pokeballs from GS return! They are stored in a new item known as the Apricorn Case so you can grow them with ease
- Battle Frontier West of Olivine
- Johto Safari Zone West of Cianwood

And naturally, we're talking about the news, looking back on GSC and a whole bunch of other crap.



QBnoYouko said:


> Well, sure, it'd be great to have a bunch of stuff going on in Kanto, but I guess they don't want you to overlook the fact that this is supposed to focus on Johto.
> 
> Of course, since they kinda just revealed that you can go back to Kanto, there's probably some stuff about it that we'll find out very soon.



True, but the thing is is that while you're having all this in Johto, why exactly should there be Kanto if there's nothing going on in there? Wouldn't it seem like Kanto would just be tacked on for the hell of it?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 8, 2009)

man im glad there is a Battle Frontier in HG/SS.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 8, 2009)

Hopefully by "Frontier", they don't mean "Tower".


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 8, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Hopefully by "Frontier", they don't mean "Tower".


i dont thinks so,traslators traslate it as a Frontier like Facility.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm keeping my hopes up, don't let me down Gamefreak.


----------



## LOLcats (Aug 8, 2009)

Remakes of G/S/C?!?

Oh man, my favourites of the series 

I feel like I'm really late in celebrating this, but I just did a little dance on the sofa under the influence of euphoria.

I'm so happy right now 

Edit: Cyndaquil FTW


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 8, 2009)

Chikorita is for faggits


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 8, 2009)

Chikorita can cut itself with that big ass leaf on it's head.


----------



## Shadow_Chaos (Aug 8, 2009)

LOLcats said:


> Edit: *Cyndaquil FTW*



There is truth in your post. 

Totodile is also cool.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 8, 2009)

I was incredibly joyous at the news of these two being released. Does anyone know when they are going to be out in Japan? I figure 2010, but has there been an official releasedate set?


----------



## Shadow_Chaos (Aug 8, 2009)

Axel the Dark Hero said:


> I was incredibly joyous at the news of these two being released. Does anyone know when they are going to be out in Japan? I figure 2010, but has there been an official releasedate set?



They come out in Japan on September 12, 2009. Next month. 8D


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks. I'll probly buy the Japanese version from the internet. At least I can read some.


----------



## Shadow_Chaos (Aug 8, 2009)

No problem.


----------



## swedishpasta (Aug 8, 2009)

Totodile, no question about it!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 8, 2009)

Never been one to go with the fire type yet I did in gold. I guess I'm going to do the same thing again since I have a plan for a baby Totodile and using it in-game would just make me bored of it...


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 8, 2009)

my level 1 shiny piplup .


----------



## Munak (Aug 9, 2009)

Who's ready to lose some weight bitches? You, Groudon.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Aug 9, 2009)

Glad they are bringing the Apricorns back.  Can't wait for this game.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank you Drukenwhale 

And Cyndaquil is where it's at.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 9, 2009)

> The first CoroCoro scans have come out and have revealed a fair bit of information.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Torero (Aug 9, 2009)

Pokemon Sunday confirms Mewtwo will be in the game.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 9, 2009)

YEEEEEESSSSSS, perfect


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Aug 9, 2009)

Fable said:


>


Ohh the SquirtBottle is back XD!!! Good times squirting at Sudowoodo lol.
So this would also mean we water the berry trees now to get new berries aye.

PS @ Fable: Who's the girl on your avatar?



Sakata Gintoki said:


> Pokemon Sunday confirms Mewtwo will be in the game.


Ohhh sweet!!! Is there a Pokemon Sunday video of this out yet?


----------



## Hentai (Aug 9, 2009)

<=-REapER-=> said:


> PS @ Fable: Who's the girl on your avatar?


Random drawing by an Artist, no Anime.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 9, 2009)

I stand corrected


----------



## Hentai (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow HG/SS sure have a lot Legendaries....


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 9, 2009)

12 still doesn't compare to the 14 in Diamond/Pearl and then the 17 in Platinum


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Aug 9, 2009)

Fable said:


> Random drawing by an Artist, no Anime.


Ohh ok. I was curious because you had different pics of the same girl in your avy/sig and I thought you were a fan of the character or something. But I have no complaints, I think she's hot .



Osiris said:


> Chikorita is for faggits





Osiris said:


> I stand corrected


Not really, s/he's still a decent starter with a decent moveset... s/he's just not good enough for competitive battling, shame...
The only problem I had with Chikorita was Falkner and his lvl 9 Pidgeotto...lol.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 9, 2009)

<=-REapER-=> said:


> Ohh ok. I was curious because you had different pics of the same girl in your avy/sig and I thought you were a fan of the character or something. But I have no complaints, I think she's hot .


They were always different girls, just the same Artist.


----------



## firefist (Aug 9, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Pokemon Sunday confirms Mewtwo will be in the game.



awesome. I hope there will be small quests to get to the pokemons and not only finding it.

and lol they pumping this game with legendaries.


----------



## El Torero (Aug 9, 2009)

Remakes: 12 legendaries
Platinum: 18 legendaries


----------



## Hentai (Aug 9, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Remakes: 12 legendaries
> Platinum: 18 legendaries


Platinum is awesome indeed...


----------



## Kek (Aug 9, 2009)

this game's got legendary coming out the wazoo.


----------



## El Torero (Aug 9, 2009)

What I more want now is Kanto being important. It would be awesome a sub-plot of Giovanni wanting Mewtwo.

And I want Silph Co. eddifice to be explored in the game. I'll have orgasms if Silph Co. is in the game


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 9, 2009)

It was in the last G/S/C, so I see no reason why Kanto shouldn't be in the game. That was one of the reasons I love G/S/C. It added that extra two/three hours exploring Kanto, not to mention battling Red @ mt Silver, and catching all of the Kanto exclusive pokemon.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 9, 2009)

i hope Mewtwo is not a event.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 9, 2009)

The events are half the fun. Unless you mean a wifi event. Then, I hope the same thing.


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 9, 2009)

Axel the Dark Hero said:


> It was in the last G/S/C, so I see no reason why Kanto shouldn't be in the game. That was one of the reasons I love G/S/C. It added that extra two/three hours exploring Kanto, not to mention battling Red @ mt Silver, and catching all of the Kanto exclusive pokemon.



No one is questioning if Kanto SHOULD or WILL be in it, it's already been 100% confirmed to be. People just want it to have a bit more of a purpose besides just giving us more gyms to battle, and a few more pokemon.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 9, 2009)

You have a point. I do wish that there would be more added features to Kanto than there were. And I'm just glad that Nintendo decided to remake these games and add Kanto at all.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 9, 2009)

I am sure that kanto will have a lot more than in Gold/Silver back then.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 9, 2009)

True. If this is such an awesome remake, then there should be updates to the entire Kanto region, as well as added events in Johto.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 9, 2009)

Axel the Dark Hero said:


> The events are half the fun. Unless you mean a wifi event. Then, I hope the same thing.


yeah i ment wifi or goin to a store/

in game event are awesome.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 9, 2009)

I will cheat the event unlocking items (like in Platinum Members-Pass or Azure-Flue) anyway


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 9, 2009)

i tried on a few games to do that, but the codes never worked.


----------



## Vizard Ichigo (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah, I've been wondering if they would make a remake, I was saying, they made a Kanto remake, and everything! They created hoenn, and sinnoh, and I was like.. When were they gonna make a remake of johto?

I'm not a big fan of Pokemon, maybe I'll get this... I don't know.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 9, 2009)

Axel the Dark Hero said:


> i tried on a few games to do that, but the codes never worked.


Well you have to understand that Japanese games, American games, and European games have different codes.
A Japanese code wont work for a American Pokemon game.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 9, 2009)

I know. I tried a supposedly American code, and it still didnt work. Might just be a self-created code that only workss if certain game conditions are fulfilled.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes that is the 2nd thing.

The Member Pass code works theoretically. But you cant do anything with the pass as long as you dont have the national Dex and finished the Top 4.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 9, 2009)

New update on Kyogre & Groudon. Or has it been posted here already?

Apparently you can customize the Safari Zone as well. 3 new game have been revealed for the poke'htlon.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 9, 2009)

Bah, Groudon should be in HeartGold instead of SoulSilver. At least he'll have some more synergy with Ho-Oh


----------



## Stroev (Aug 9, 2009)

That is kinda funky.

Moving areas in the safari zone sounds cool, but it may hint at the one in Kanto still being closed.


----------



## Harmonie (Aug 9, 2009)

If the new one is good than I can't really see a reason for the old one to be open anyways.

Still it's nice to hear that Kanto is for sure coming back. It just wouldn't be a good Gold/Silver/Crystal remake without it!

(I haven't been paying too much attention to the news on this game, by the way. My DS recently broke so I probably shouldn't even attempt to hype it. )


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 9, 2009)

There actually is program data in the original game to go into the Kanto Safari Zone, but you must have a map editor to create the door. You can't capture pokemon in it, but it is an interesting easter egg.


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 9, 2009)

Ugh, this month's CoroCoro was disappointing for me. What I wanted was to see some in-game pictures of some of the Kanto towns, but all we got was that interior pic of the Vermilion port.

Add that onto the fact that this month's big news was the return ot the Kurt's balls (lol), which I personally don't give a damn about, and I'm one (temporarily) disappointed Pokenerd.

And I'm still waiting for the Latis to be confirmed.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 9, 2009)

This just in: Lait@s are not in.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 9, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Bah, Groudon should be in HeartGold instead of SoulSilver. At least he'll have some more synergy with Ho-Oh



I think it's because of that Groudon and Kyogre are in the respective games. But if Kyogre was in SoulSilver it would become my prime choice.


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 9, 2009)

Stroev said:


> This just in: Lait@s are not in.



[Insert Vader no here]

I don't believe you.


----------



## Falco-san (Aug 10, 2009)

I hope they remix the R/S/E Legendary battle music for the Groudon/Kyogre/Rayquaza encounter.

R/S/E may not have been the best games ever, but that tune had something to it.
It actually gave you the feeling you were up against a creature that could destroy half the world if it felt like it:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4MrH2h2NUU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dragonbattousai (Aug 10, 2009)

Eh, the song is pretty good, but still prefer the Dialga and Palkia music, just because of that awesome piano tune to it.


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Aug 10, 2009)

Fable said:


> They were always different girls, just the same Artist.


Ohhh ok. Some of them looked similar and that's probably why. Yeah a very good artist, I like .



Stroev said:


> New update on Kyogre & Groudon. Or has it been posted here already?
> 
> Apparently you can customize the Safari Zone as well. 3 new game have been revealed for the poke'htlon.


Those pictures just made me want SS right now!!! (Not that I wasn't impatiently waiting for it anyways )



omg laser pew pew! said:


> Bah, Groudon should be in HeartGold instead of SoulSilver. At least he'll have some more synergy with Ho-Oh


I reckon aye. Hopefully Ho-oh's ability will be a pretty good one based on Sunny Day and Lugia's on Rain Dance.

I like Giratina's music the best though, but Dialga/Palkia's one is good too. Yeah they should use the Hoenn legendary music for the Hoenn legendaries and Ho-oh/Lugia need their own theme too!!


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 10, 2009)

They should use the music from the respective games for the legendaries. It would make the experience much more classic.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Aug 10, 2009)

They _have_ to use this song in the game:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kwk4aq4w2rY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I will accept no substitutes


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 10, 2009)

^ approved :ho. that music was  in the original g/s games.

now if they could bring back the funky radio station and its tune, alls well.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oVusO6xb-U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adachi (Aug 10, 2009)

So when is this coming out again?


----------



## Satori katsu (Aug 11, 2009)

September 12 in Japan only and no news on a release anywhere else. I know I'm to old for these games but for some reason I'm excited to see what they add on.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 11, 2009)

Satori katsu said:


> September 19 in Japan only and no news on a release anywhere else. I know I'm to old for these games but for some reason I'm excited to see what they add on.


It's coming out on September 12th in Japan, actually (unless that was a typo).


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 11, 2009)

It's really depressing thinking about the localization of these games. I'm sure we'll get screwed over by the NoA and have to wait 5-6 months....

Here's to a March release. (if we're lucky)


----------



## Satori katsu (Aug 11, 2009)

Shiron said:


> It's coming out on September 12th in Japan, actually (unless that was a typo).


It was a typo and I fixed it nice catch.



DragonTiger said:


> It's really depressing thinking about the localization of these games. I'm sure we'll get screwed over by the NoA and have to wait 5-6 months....
> 
> Here's to a March release.



I know that is something the gaming industry fails on. As popular as english is the game should made in all languages simultaneously. But that in itself is only a pipe dream. It's the same for games like final fantasy which we probably wont see FF XIII until 2010


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 11, 2009)

A pipe dream that could become real should you be able to convince the gaming industry to see that this in turn would bring about a huge profit.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 11, 2009)

Satori katsu said:


> September 12 in Japan only and no news on a release anywhere else. I know I'm to old for these games but for some reason I'm excited to see what they add on.


Lol I think we are all too old for this, but who gives a fuck, it's Pokemon.


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 11, 2009)

Pokemon games are like boobs. We're all too old for 'em, but we can't help it when we enjoy them.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 11, 2009)

DragonTiger said:


> Pokemon games are like boobs. *We're all too old for 'em*, but we can't help it when we enjoy them.



You need to reassess your manhood


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 11, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You need to reassess your manhood



Am I to assume you're still being breastfed?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 11, 2009)

There are other uses for breasts apart from milk


----------



## Munak (Aug 11, 2009)

Why not Twinkies? We're too old for them, but we can't help but enjoy them. 

And in case you murder someone in cold blood because his Gyarados just 6-0ed you, you can always rely on Twinkies to bail you out.


----------



## El Torero (Aug 11, 2009)

You know, in the World Cup of this year (there is one), in Spain preeliminaries, the Spanish Winner was a 41 years old man


----------



## Munak (Aug 11, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> You know, in the World Cup of this year (there is one), in Spain preeliminaries, the Spanish Winner was a 41 years old man



If Pokemon should last that long, I'll gladly enter as a 50 year old dude. With a wife and children, of course.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 11, 2009)

Pok'emon is timeless.


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 11, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> There are other uses for breasts apart from milk



Eye candy doesn't count.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 11, 2009)

so now we plant berries on a planter as key item.

that good that mean not flying to different places for berries.


----------



## Kek (Aug 11, 2009)

^ Yes, thank god. The reason I never grew berries was because of the flying from place to place. 

At least in RSE there was that one giant patch of berries, like 18 in one spot.


----------



## Shadow_Chaos (Aug 11, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> ^ approved :ho. that music was  in the original g/s games.
> 
> now if they could bring back the funky radio station and its tune, alls well.
> 
> ...



I love the Lucky Channel's tune. 

And berries... Mine always die after I plant them cause I forget about them... 
.__.'


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 11, 2009)

Good. I don't have to be stuck in one area to grow my berries.


----------



## Munak (Aug 12, 2009)

So the ground patches are sorely for apricots only, and berries get its own 'ground' in the form of an item? 

Here I thought apricot and berry plants are one and the same.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 12, 2009)

No there's an item where you grow apricorns too...


----------



## Majin Dan (Aug 13, 2009)

Satori katsu said:


> September 12 in Japan only and no news on a release anywhere else. *I know I'm to old* for these games but for some reason I'm excited to see what they add on.



it's a classic RPG that gets everyone's panties wet, you're never too old


----------



## Shiron (Aug 13, 2009)

Mockz said:


> ^ Thankyou! Pokemon was, is, and always will be amazing.
> 
> I just hope they don't flood this game with useless features like D/P. We really don't need more minigames...


It's a bit late for hoping for no minigames... Though the Pokethlon being in there really doesn't bother me much at all, personally.


----------



## El Torero (Aug 13, 2009)

I think we´ll have Contests too, in Kanto. In Vermillion City, remember that old man who was building something ni a parcel with his Machop?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 13, 2009)

Apparently the Pokemon Olympics is the replacement for Contests, Gin.


----------



## Munak (Aug 13, 2009)

With the bad economy and all, obviously the old man will have to wait yet another ten years before he can even start his project. 

Why not just join Team Rocket so he could have a funny accent like the Russian guy?


----------



## Hentai (Aug 13, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> I think we?ll have Contests too, in Kanto. In Vermillion City, remember that old man who was building something ni a parcel with his Machop?


I remember that, but there was no way of finishing the project was there?


----------



## El Torero (Aug 13, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Apparently the Pokemon Olympics is the replacement for Contests, Gin.



Not exactly, there are berries and accesories, prooven. So there should be Contests.

Pokethlon in Johto and Contests in Kanto


----------



## Stroev (Aug 13, 2009)

That old guy is actually Giovanni.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 13, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> I think we?ll have Contests too, in Kanto. In Vermillion City, remember that old man who was building something ni a parcel with his Machop?



strangly the guy never finished the thing he was building. wonder what it was..


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Aug 13, 2009)

Stroev said:


> That old guy is actually Giovanni.



Seriously or are you just kidding?


----------



## Stroev (Aug 13, 2009)

?cureuil fou said:


> Seriously or are you just kidding?


I'm thinking of doing any of these, but I'm not sure which:


----------



## RyRyMini (Aug 13, 2009)

Am I right in assuming there will be no way of getting pokemon from DPP to HGSS? I'm just wondering so I don't send too many from my GBA games to DPP.


----------



## I am a fly (Aug 13, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> Am I right in assuming there will be no way of getting pokemon from DPP to HGSS? I'm just wondering so I don't send too many from my GBA games to DPP.



You are about as wrong as possible, you can trade between. It would make no sense to not allow you to trade


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2009)

Sorry for just bursting out of nowhere and not looking this up but my comp's going super slow.  Do we have a confirmed US release date yet?


----------



## RyRyMini (Aug 13, 2009)

I am a fly said:


> You are about as wrong as possible, you can trade between. It would make no sense to not allow you to trade


That's good xD. But how will it be done?

@ Mider - I don't believe so =\


----------



## I am a fly (Aug 13, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> That's good xD. But how will it be done?
> 
> @ Mider - I don't believe so =\



Probably something along the lines of what happened in RSE and LGFR


----------



## Dave (Aug 13, 2009)

spring    2010


----------



## Majin Dan (Aug 14, 2009)

?cureuil fou said:


> Seriously or are you just kidding?



Seriously

and yeah HGSS will probably come out in spring next year


----------



## Munak (Aug 14, 2009)

It's obviously a cabaret for Pokemon, gais.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 14, 2009)

For some reason I'm never able to think of a worthy post after Megatonton's.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 14, 2009)

Dave said:


> spring    2010



ohh, and here i thought it would release in christmas. ohh well. i have to wait...........


----------



## SakuraPaine (Aug 14, 2009)

the horror ^


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 14, 2009)

Dave said:


> spring    2010



Aw, and here I was hoping for sometime around Thanksgiving or Christmas.

Oh well, I think I'll be getting Silver this time around, as I got gold last time.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 14, 2009)

Gold last time, Gold this time.

But both are still


----------



## Dave (Aug 14, 2009)

if its coming out in the fall for japan, its not going to be translated, shipped, ready for release for america

the advertisements will start to show up in late winter in the americas


----------



## Beastly (Aug 14, 2009)

I'll probably be gettin gold most likely. never got the older gold version.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 14, 2009)

Gold will give me the Kyogre/Palkia combo. Therefore HeartGold it is


----------



## Majin Dan (Aug 14, 2009)

Pokemon.com released an offical promo for it, confirming a spring release for HG SS


----------



## Stroev (Aug 14, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Gold will give me the Kyogre/Palkia combo. Therefore HeartGold it is


That's the wussy combo!


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 14, 2009)

My guess is April...15th.

Let's see if that comes true lol.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 15, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Gold will give me the Kyogre/Palkia combo. Therefore HeartGold it is



So silver will get Groudon? If so even more reason to get it, as I already have Sapphire coming in the mail.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 15, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Gold will give me the Kyogre/Palkia combo. Therefore HeartGold it is



I think i already posted itonce here, with a Source. 
You CAN NOT catch Dialga Plakia and Giratina in HG/SS

All you can get from the Arceus event is a new Acreus that hatches from the Egg.


----------



## El Torero (Aug 15, 2009)

Fable said:


> I think i already posted itonce here, with a Source.
> You CAN NOT catch Dialga Plakia and Giratina in HG/SS
> 
> All you can get from the Arceus event is a new Acreus that hatches from the Egg.



Uh, wut?

All sites in the internet, plus Coro Coro confirmed you get a level 1 Giratina, Dialga or Palkia from the Arceus event lol

Last Coro Coro confirmed the ''babies'' come with their signature items, Lustrous Orb, Diamond Orb and the Giratina Orb, and that Giratina is born in Original Form 

Hell lol, there is even a video of Youtube showing the event and you can see a Dialga hatching the egg 

PD: right now the Final of World Cup is being played. A offensive team with Hippowdon +...Shedinja LOL vs a rain team.

The finalists are both Japanese, they beat USA guys in semifinals.


----------



## Munak (Aug 15, 2009)

I hope there's news of those moves that would be adjusted, if any at all. But considering Platinum, I believe they adjusted Hypnosis' accuracy.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 15, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Uh, wut?
> 
> All sites in the internet, plus Coro Coro confirmed you get a level 1 Giratina, Dialga or Palkia from the Arceus event lol
> 
> ...


FFFFFF then my source was crap, 

Link me to that video then.

Edit: All videos i find only show the Egg, but before it hatches the screen goes away. And my source was some Japanese that said another Arceus would hatch no Dialga or Palkia at Lv1

Edit: Okay seems you really are right. I still want to see the Hatching Video.


----------



## El Torero (Aug 15, 2009)

I´m not finding the video 

I´m doubting one thing. Does a Arceus from the Diamond, Pearl and Platinum versions serve for trigger the event; or only a Event Arceus?


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 15, 2009)

I just plan on ordering the Japanese version, because I am that impatient. I can read some Japanese, and what I don't know I can learn from trial and error. As soon as I can receive it, and play it a little, I'll post something on the new events, pokemon, and so on.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 15, 2009)

Event Arceus only, IIRC.


----------



## RyRyMini (Aug 15, 2009)

I wonder if the US is getting the PokeWalker? =o..I kind of want it for lulz xD.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 15, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> I wonder if the US is getting the PokeWalker? =o..I kind of want it for lulz xD.


I'd say that's a pretty safe bet--don't really see any reason why NoA would not include it, when it's included with every box in Japan.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Aug 15, 2009)

Shiron said:


> I'd say that's a pretty safe bet--don't really see any reason why NoA would not include it, when it's included with every box in Japan.



They'll probably leave it out just to give us the shaft.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 16, 2009)

This isn't the Mother series... Poke'walker is a definite. Besides, how could they not since Pokemon is one of their biggest sellers.

Now the only real question is when everyone has a fair chance to get Celebi...


----------



## Majin Dan (Aug 16, 2009)

Fable said:


> I think i already posted itonce here, with a Source.
> You CAN NOT catch Dialga Plakia and Giratina in HG/SS
> 
> *All you can get from the Arceus event is a new Acreus that hatches from the Egg.*



that's kinda lame? bring over a arceus just to get another one, don't ya think?




Drunkenwhale said:


> This isn't the Mother series... Poke'walker is a definite. *Besides, how could they not since Pokemon is one of their biggest sellers.*
> 
> Now the only real question is when everyone has a fair chance to get Celebi...



O they'd just charge the same price for ds games here in the us, 35$, with no poke walker :S
They've screwed  us before:
GS ball
Celebi
Celebi
Update for my pokemon ranch for pltnm.
Celebi


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 16, 2009)

What's the Pokewalker supposed to do anyways?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 16, 2009)

Train pokemon for you i believe.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Aug 16, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> What's the Pokewalker supposed to do anyways?



It's Nintendo's answer to Pocket Pikachu for this Generation of Pokemon.  This time, it levels your Pokemon while you walk with the device and you can even catch Pokemon and transfer them back to your HG/SS game.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 16, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> O they'd just charge the same price for ds games here in the us, 35$, with no poke walker :S
> They've screwed  us before:
> GS ball
> Celebi
> ...



I'm sure you know the reason why the GS ball wasn't implemented to the Crystal game.

As far as Celebi is concerned, they try to pull that event crap, so it's in the fan's hands if they don't obtain Celebi.

As far as the Pokemon Ranch update, I feel it was because they don't see Ranch being that big a success outside Japan.


Still, I don't see why not, last time the remakes came about we had the GBA Wireless Adapter adapted in... (though granted that didn't sell well)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 17, 2009)

there a new trailer out which show part of kanto.


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 17, 2009)

Route 1 


Pallet Town


I'm honestly suprised that they're already starting to show off Kanto. But it's a pleasant suprise, so I don't mind.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 17, 2009)

That was very YES.


----------



## firefist (Aug 17, 2009)

wow that was awesome.

now I need to get a nds first.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 17, 2009)

Forgot Arceus, Pallet Town is the origin of Pokémon.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 17, 2009)

DragonTiger said:


> Route 1
> 
> 
> Pallet Town
> ...



I just came in my new boxers


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Aug 17, 2009)

Double battle against the legendary dogs?


----------



## Stalin (Aug 17, 2009)

I hope they make the gym leaders and eltie four tougher. They're weak by modern standards.


----------



## Stalin (Aug 17, 2009)

Mockz said:


> They made em' weak (lv. 50 or lower) so that they would still have room for stronger gym leaders in kanto



But they did give the elite four move sets and better AI than the first generation. Remember how laughable the mvoe sets and especially the AI were in R/B/Y?


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Aug 17, 2009)

Awesomeness


----------



## Stroev (Aug 17, 2009)

Kanto!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm not surprised that they have it, what I'm wondering is what they're putting in to make us go there.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow, cant wait till next month


----------



## dragonbattousai (Aug 18, 2009)

So glad I preordered, wonder if Play-Asia will get ahold of the figurines, not that I care since the English Versions will probably have the same deal when it comes around to preorder them.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 18, 2009)

So you too will be playing the game in September?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 18, 2009)

I can wait till Easter for UK release 




I can't really


----------



## El Torero (Aug 18, 2009)

I?ll play it three times:
-First in September in japanese.
-Second in March in english.
-Third in May in spanish.


----------



## firefist (Aug 18, 2009)

so you need an arceus to get one of the three legendaries?
does any arceus work or only the movie 12 one?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 18, 2009)

You can only get Arceus with a movie item so surely it's the DPPt game Arceus.


----------



## Munak (Aug 18, 2009)

I wonder what a 'real' baby Dialga, Palkia or Giratina would look like.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 18, 2009)

A lil chibi one


----------



## Munak (Aug 18, 2009)

Holy shit. Saved.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 18, 2009)

One more


----------



## Munak (Aug 18, 2009)

NoCashGba is your answer. (Ver 1.6 should do nicely, I believe.)

As for the ROM itself... I don't know.


----------



## αce (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes, I've just gotten the emulator

Now I need a diamond, pearl or possibly a platinum rom


----------



## Stroev (Aug 18, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> NoCashGba is your answer. (Ver 1.6 should do nicely, I believe.)
> 
> As for the ROM itself... I don't know.


That's what they all say.


----------



## stardust (Aug 18, 2009)

Osiris said:


> I can wait till Easter for UK release
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's coming out in Easter? That close? Oooh, excellent!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 18, 2009)

Actually looking at it, both Ruby/Sapphire and Diamond/Pearl came out in July in Europe, considering the DS is region free though I don't think it's a problem.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 18, 2009)

Osiris said:


> You can only get Arceus with a movie item so surely it's the DPPt game Arceus.


I wouldnt bee too sure...
There is a Mini Event in platinum where this guy tell you stuff if you have the movie Arceus.
I tried it, it doesn't work with any other Arceus than the movie one.


----------



## firefist (Aug 18, 2009)

do you guys care about the gender of the pokemon?
I always looked for the male version, if its not a female-only one.

dunno why


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Aug 18, 2009)

Firefist said:


> do you guys care about the gender of the pokemon?
> I always looked for the male version, if its not a female-only one.
> 
> dunno why



When I was little I always tried to get male because I liked the look of the symbol more but female is better is you want to breed.


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 19, 2009)

Female Pokemanz belong in the kitchen


----------



## Hentai (Aug 19, 2009)

Firefist said:


> do you guys care about the gender of the pokemon?
> I always looked for the male version, if its not a female-only one.
> 
> dunno why


Hahahaa 

Even I always look for the the Male Version of a pokemon


----------



## Stroev (Aug 19, 2009)

Man powah!


----------



## Dave (Aug 19, 2009)

i too, only catch male pokemon

they are the strongest and are known to have the better IVs


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't care what gender I get but I usually lean toward female pokemon


----------



## dragonbattousai (Aug 19, 2009)

Fable said:


> So you too will be playing the game in September?



Of course, it would be a broken tradition if I didn't do so.  The only time I didn't import the Japanese Version of Pokemon is during the 3rd Generation since ROMs were the deal then


----------



## Stroev (Aug 19, 2009)

Beowulf said:


> Complete bullshit!
> 
> You need male Pokemon to pass on egg moves, and unlike a female Pokemon, it does not specifically have to be the same type of Pokemon that you breed.
> 
> ...


If you took all this seriously...


----------



## chbrevolution (Aug 20, 2009)

New News posted on Serebii include:

The global trade station returns
Wifi Plaza returns
Battle Frontier is the same as the one in Platinum


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Aug 20, 2009)

chbrevolution said:


> New News posted on Serebii include:
> 
> Battle Frontier is the same as the one in Platinum



Disappointment


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 20, 2009)

Hmm... Me thinks this is to allow friends cooperate in the battle frontier even if they have different games.

OOOOOooooo.... I hope that Egg spin thing comes back... I like giving away pokemon eggs.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 20, 2009)

chbrevolution said:


> New News posted on Serebii include:
> Battle Frontier is the *same as the one in Platinum*


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 20, 2009)

The same as in platinum? OMG. Not another battle tower. I never really used it but when I did venture in there, it really made me mad. I am glad that they brought Team Rocket back from the grave. Or did they? Anyways, Team Galactic and teams Aqua and Magma really made me miss the original pokemon villains. Hail Team Rocket! (Not Jesse, James, and Meowth though. After Johto I basically stopped watching the anime.)


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 20, 2009)

The anime sucks... They could at least make it better if they could replace Ash with another main character...


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 20, 2009)

YES! Finally, someone else who thinks Ash needs to be cut. He's been the main character for too long. Brock. Is. Awesome. In the original. Now, he's just a perv.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 20, 2009)

I lost hope in the anime after the Johto season...Ash is just a failure. Red on the other hand...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 20, 2009)

Thing I like about Pokemon Special is they always have a new set of protagonists.

Anyway, glad they'll have the Battle Factory. That was my favorite part of the Battle Frontier.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 20, 2009)

Red rulez. Except that you can easily beat him with 1 lv100. And I only hated the battle tower.


----------



## El Torero (Aug 21, 2009)

So we´re having Platinum Battle Frontier.

I prefer the Emerald one


----------



## Kage Killer (Aug 21, 2009)

Cyndaquail Cyndaquail!

Coz it's amongst all.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a talking Cyndaquil spoon I once got in a cereal box.


----------



## firefist (Aug 21, 2009)

whats the difference in the battle frontier from platinum compared to emerald?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 21, 2009)

Firefist said:


> whats the difference in the battle frontier from platinum compared to emerald?


in emerald there was more facilities and in platinum got new facilities types but remove some of the older ones.


oh and in emerald had cool symbols and not lame prints.


----------



## RyRyMini (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm surprised Chikorita is the least popular =>....I thought Meganium was pretty tough. At least I did in the GSC days..


----------



## Stroev (Aug 21, 2009)

They're all tough. 

You just have to _believe_ in them!


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Aug 21, 2009)

So if I shouted, "DON'T BELIEVE IN YOURSELF MAGIKARP, BELIEVE IN THE ME WHO BELIEVES IN YOU!" I'd be able to solo the E4?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 21, 2009)

Simply because no one wants a defensive pokemon as their starter and expect it to blow through the gyms with no problem... 

**coughthosewishingchikoritagotancientpowerasanearlylevelupmovecough**


----------



## Munak (Aug 22, 2009)

No amount of *believe* is going to help my lovely fire Pokemons endure the move that is Stealth Rock.


----------



## Gin (banned) (Aug 22, 2009)

I want to be a Pokemon master! (whatever that consists of).


----------



## El Torero (Aug 22, 2009)

?cureuil fou said:


> So if I shouted, "DON'T BELIEVE IN YOURSELF MAGIKARP, BELIEVE IN THE ME WHO BELIEVES IN YOU!" I'd be able to solo the E4?



I did it with a Level 100 Magikarp I have. That was awesome


----------



## stardust (Aug 22, 2009)

I never picked Chikorita. Never. I dislike grass Pokemon anyway, and I don't think that I've ever carried a grass type around in my party.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 22, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> I never picked Chikorita. Never. I dislike grass Pokemon anyway, and I don't think that I've ever carried a grass type around in my party.


Pokeracist.


----------



## firefist (Aug 22, 2009)

I did pick chikorita sometimes...

Its kinda fun, but totodile and cyndaquill are better imo :ho


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Aug 22, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Pokeracist.



Can't blame him, most Grass types suck ass.

Firefist, where is the gif in your sig from?


----------



## AlphabetSoup (Aug 22, 2009)

?cureuil fou said:


> Can't blame him, most Grass types suck ass.



Thats true. Plus, Chikorita has a ton of problems in Johto since they are weak to the first, second, and 7th gyms. Plus, the 4th and 6th gyms are resistant to grass too....


----------



## firefist (Aug 22, 2009)

?cureuil fou said:


> Can't blame him, most Grass types suck ass.
> 
> Firefist, where is the gif in your sig from?



The best grass type Pokemon is Bulbasaur + evolutions imo.
I hope you can get him on the new games somewhere.

Its from this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHoSUrpyMbc&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 22, 2009)

Bulbasaur does have some pretty powerful evolutions. I am picking either Cyndaquil or Totodile, because I am also one of the non Chikorita people. I have picked it, but the best move Meganium can learn is Solarbeam, anyway. Once, on diamond, I set up a Suicune lv 100 on GTS, asking for a Venusaur, and didn't get one at all. It was up for at least six months.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Aug 22, 2009)

Firefist said:


> Its from this:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHoSUrpyMbc&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]



What system is it on and is it in America yet?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 22, 2009)

Écureuil fou said:


> What system is it on and is it in America yet?



Wii and no.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Aug 23, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Wii and no.



Now I need to buy a Wii and learn Japanese.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 23, 2009)

Ouch. All for One Piece and Mihawk? It took me two months to learn how to read Kata and Hira. Memorized fully. I have a Wii. Get another player or a sibling, because there are not many single player games.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 23, 2009)

?cureuil fou said:


> Now I need to buy a Wii *and learn Japanese*.



Your not the only one...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 23, 2009)

I remember picking Chikorita on my first play-through all those years ago because you could get a Miracle Seed early on which made Razor Leaf super powerful, but yeah it just doesn't cut it anymore. I'll get Cyndaquil and my water pokemon shall be my Hydro Pump-ing Palkia


----------



## valerian (Aug 23, 2009)

The only grass starter I don't like is Chikorita.  The rest are awesome.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 23, 2009)

Chikorita was probably the worst looking grass starter in all of pokemon.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 23, 2009)

True. Chikorita was the worst Grass starter in Pokemon. Any other starter's evolution had lots of stats that are higher. Sceptile, Venusaur, and Torterra. At least two of them had another type added. Grass-poison, and Grass-Ground.


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 23, 2009)

Axel the Dark Hero said:


> True. Chikorita was the worst Grass starter in Pokemon. Any other starter's evolution had lots of stats that are higher. Sceptile, Venusaur, and Torterra. At least two of them had another type added. Grass-poison, and Grass-Ground.



The other types added hurt them more than helped them. Torterra is shit because of it, and Venasaur had too many damn weaknesses because of it. 

I think Sceptile is by far the best Grass starter.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 23, 2009)

Sceptile is the Speed oriented Grass starter evo.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Aug 23, 2009)

Sceptile, Torterra, and Breloom are the only Grass types that don't suck.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 23, 2009)

True. Breloom is cool. I had one that kicked major @$$ on Ruby or Sapphire. Sky Uppercut and Dynamicpunch. Sceptile is cool too. Except I don't use Speed range Pokemon much.


----------



## El Torero (Aug 23, 2009)

Cradily is awesome too. I won Spanish Championship last year 'cause it


----------



## valerian (Aug 23, 2009)

?cureuil fou said:


> Sceptile, Torterra, and Breloom are the only Grass types that don't suck.



No Bulbasaur + evos?



But yeah, I agree that those are the best pokemon including Bulbasaur and evos.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 23, 2009)

i forgot about Cradily. It's good, as long as the moveset is right. It's a specialty pokemon. You must know how to use it, otherwise, it has no use at all.


----------



## El Torero (Aug 23, 2009)

Tangrowth is awesome as physical wall too, it has a 120 physical attack and it Knock-Offs.

Heatran + Tangrowth combo is just sweet. I also use Vaporeon for the Wish.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 23, 2009)

For me, Tangrowth is a specialty pokemon, too. I used it once to defeat the E4, but then traded it. It just wasn't my style, if you get my point.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Aug 23, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> No Bulbasaur + evos?
> 
> But yeah, I agree that those are the best pokemon including Bulbasaur and evos.



Meh, not a big fan of their move pools.



Sakata Gintoki said:


> Tangrowth is awesome as physical wall too, it has a 120 physical attack and it Knock-Offs.
> 
> Heatran + Tangrowth combo is just sweet. I also use Vaporeon for the Wish.



Forgot about Tangrowth. He's pretty cool too.


----------



## AlphabetSoup (Aug 23, 2009)

Even though I like grass types, they have always been one of the weaker types. In fact, the only grass types that are currently OU are Celebi and Breloom.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 23, 2009)

I like Carnivine, but can't use it well, though. I'm a Houndoom fan.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 23, 2009)

Scizor has been a godsend thanks to it's attack stat.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 23, 2009)

God, I gotta get into EV training...

My pokemon suck ass.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 23, 2009)

My pokemon suck too. I don't use the fancy super-training that powers pokemon up by giant degrees. I just use the good old-fashioned way. Beat the crap out of trainers until my team's @ lv 100. Then, I still lose, after using my mass wealth to power them up until nothing can power up any more. But I still get killed. Any ideas of what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 23, 2009)

Seems like there's a lot of legendary pokemon in this game..


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 23, 2009)

Axel the Dark Hero said:


> My pokemon suck too. I don't use the fancy super-training that powers pokemon up by giant degrees. I just use the good old-fashioned way. Beat the crap out of trainers until my team's @ lv 100. Then, I still lose, after using my mass wealth to power them up until nothing can power up any more. But I still get killed. Any ideas of what I'm doing wrong?



EV training....

You don't EV train, so your pokemon are at about base level.

EV training, in easy terms to understad, give your pokemon steroids and viagra.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 23, 2009)

You mean like Carbos and stuff? I've done that already.

How do you go about that?


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 23, 2009)

Axel the Dark Hero said:


> You mean like Carbos and stuff? I've done that already.



No, not that kind of stuff.

EV training is a way of training that levels up your stats by like, 20, instead of 7  or 8.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 23, 2009)

How do you do that?


----------



## Gin (banned) (Aug 23, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Scizor has been a godsend thanks to it's attack stat.



It's also become overused in the metagame because of bullet punch.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 23, 2009)

Axel the Dark Hero said:


> How do you do that?



Oh god....

I don't wanna post it cuz it takes forever to explain.

Plus, I haven't done it so I wouldn't be the right person to explain this to you anyway.

Maybe one of these guys will explain later.

Sorry. -.-


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 23, 2009)

ok. I've heard so much about it, but I still have no idea as to how it works. I know something has to do with natures.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 23, 2009)

Natures are a big part of it...

You know what, ima try to look for a good summary on one and post it here.

Give me a sec.

EV is short for Effort Value. You get effort values every time you gain experience from a pokemon. (This includes EXP share.) 


For every 4 EV points you have in a particular stat, you gain one extra point in that stat at level 100. 


(For example, lets say for our purposes that if you got a Magikarp to level 100 using just Rare Candies, thus gaining no EVs, you would have an attack of 60. However if you had the same Magikarp gain 4 EVs in attack, once he is level 100 he would have an attack of 61, instead of an attack of 60.)

In all statistics combined, you may have a total of 510 Evs. This means you can gain up to 127 points overall.

In each individual statistic however, you may only have 255 EVs (Though you will only gain stat points up to 252 EVs). This means you can gain up to 63 extra points, in any given statistic. 

For those of you who are not fond of math, this means you can have 2 stats maxed out and have an extra point left over. (If you cared to know.)

There is no way to tell how many EVs you have directly. There are a few ways, however, that you may indirectly check.

At the Market in Sunyshore City there is a lady who gives a ribbon to the first pokemon in your party if it is completely EV trained. If your Pokemon can get the ribbon from this lady, it has all 510 EV points filled.

There are berries you may feed your Pokemon that decrease your EV points. These berries work differently than they did in the Advance generation. The first berry reduces the base stat to 100. After the base stat is at least 100, the EV is reduced by 10 for every berry you give it. You cannot achieve negative EVs, thus this is a good indirect way to check what a pokes EVs are. 

That concludes my lesson on EVs. If you still do not understand feel free to ask me or another Smogon member. I am sure they would be happy to help you.


Credit goes to Dr. Mudkip from smogon.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks. I think I get it now.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 23, 2009)

No problem.

I kinda get it now too...


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 23, 2009)

Depending on the nature, stats and EVs rise and fall. They are the pokemon stock market. Right?


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey guys anyone of you have that strange pichu that will activate an event in heart gold and soul silver??


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 23, 2009)

I've seen a screenshot, I think. In Ilex Forest near the shrine, right?


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 23, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> Hey guys anyone of you have that strange pichu that will activate an event in heart gold and soul silver??



Wtf are you talkin about?


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 23, 2009)

There's like a pichu bro that appears in Ilex Forest. I don't know much about it though.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 23, 2009)

How are you supposed to get Pichu if the game isn't even out yet......


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't think you get this Pichu. And there were screenshots out before the Japanese version was released. Nintendo puts screenshots out far before the game is finished.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 23, 2009)

You get the Pichu on DPPt and trade it over to HuGs and SiSsies.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh. What are the event details?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 23, 2009)

Probably something to do with the new movie mate. I assume Nintendo in the west will release the same stuff when the movie comes out over here, if it's on Wi-Fi then I'll join in as I also want the baby Palkia and special eared Pichu.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 23, 2009)

Special ears? What's so different about them?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 23, 2009)

Nothing really, one of it's ears has a Notch in it.



It however can learn a very gar Moveset and so I want it, it probably won't be good for competitive gaming but you could easily use it throughout the normal game and it'd be a very good ally in the party.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 23, 2009)

Sounds like a collectible. I want it. I wonder if they added a new shiny pokemon pallette? They were basically all the same colors in Platinum. Just in different forms. And, can you get Weavile? Its one of my fav pokemon.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 23, 2009)

I very much doubt they'll change any palettes. And concerning Weavile, Sneasel was a pokemon introduced in Johto, my simple theory is that the item required to evolve Sneasel will be found in Kanto after you've beaten the Elite Four.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 23, 2009)

Cool. And NOOOOOO! They disgraced Weavile. It's pink! And yellow. But PINK?!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 23, 2009)

I think pink pokemon are cool actually mate, you could get a very decent looking team out of them. Mew, Gastrodon, Slowking, Milotic, Clefable and Cherrim.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah, just not Weavile.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 23, 2009)

Weavile 

I didn't like Sneasel or Weavile but now that Paul/Shinji has one I think they're badass


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 23, 2009)

I have one, and it OWNS. But, the shiny version is horrible looking.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 23, 2009)

I quite like it after seeing it now


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 23, 2009)

Hmmm. There are other strange shinies out there.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 23, 2009)

YES! It does look horrible.


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 23, 2009)

You know what other pink shiny looks like crap?

Crobat.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 23, 2009)

It does look horrible. At least Zubat's green.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 23, 2009)

To get the Notched ear Pichu you have to have the Shiny Pichu from the 12th movie traded to HGSS where it will unlock the ability to obtain the Notched Ear Pichu.

She will be LV 30, female, and know moves like Volt Tackle, Pain Split, Swagger, and Helping Hand. But she'll NEVER evolve.



As for Grass types, I dunno, Jumpluff and Exeggutor seem to also be popular.

I like Tropius and think a sunny day team would be prefect to have one of those...


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 23, 2009)

I forgot about Exeggutor! *slaps self in face* It's awesome, if you don't already have a psychic pokemon.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 24, 2009)

Alakazam was better, at least in first gen.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't like Alakazam..... -.-


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 25, 2009)

I like Alakazam. Despite it's bad attack stat


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 25, 2009)

Gallade's my favourite Psychic pokemon, you can run through a lot of leaders and elite four members in the game with it


----------



## valerian (Aug 25, 2009)

Mewtwo's mine if we're counting ubers.  If not then it's either Gallade or Alakazam.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 25, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Alakazam was better, at least in first gen.



It's one of the most commonly used pokemon, even now. It's a good offensive pokemon (high speed and sp. atk), but it doesn't hold up well against physical attacks. Gengar is pretty much the same...


----------



## SakuraPaine (Aug 25, 2009)

darkrai & umbreon  so dark and... intimidating  and garydos

if we r talking shinies that is, besides that they are my fav regardless pek


----------



## shauwk (Aug 25, 2009)

What!!! Another pokemon game! I will definately get it if its true, even though pokemon got kinda boring to me ever since i got pokemon pearl and platinum. Silver and gold generation of pokemon is my most favorite and i will definately pick cyndaquil which is my 3rd favorite pokemon ever!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 25, 2009)

When it comes to psychics I prefer using Espeon and Brongzong


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Aug 25, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Gallade's my favourite Psychic pokemon, you can run through a lot of leaders and elite four members in the game with it



Fuck yeah Gallade


----------



## Stroev (Aug 25, 2009)

The "final beasts" as I've called them are still pretty much top tier: Dragonite, Tyranitar, Salamence, and chomp.


----------



## g_core18 (Aug 25, 2009)

There are only 151 pokemon. All the rest are fake.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 25, 2009)

Stroev said:


> The "final beasts" as I've called them are still pretty much top tier: Dragonite, Tyranitar, Salamence, and chomp.



Too bad Garchomp is uber...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 26, 2009)

g_core18 said:


> There are only 151 pokemon. All the rest are fake.



Well if they are all fake they sound pretty convincing, I mean being in the game and all...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 26, 2009)

Stroev said:


> The "final beasts" as I've called them are still pretty much top tier: Dragonite, Tyranitar, Salamence, and chomp.



I've always had at least one Dragon-family Pokemon in my party. Although considering my username that isn't all that shocking...


----------



## El Torero (Aug 26, 2009)

Ground Pokemon are the most awesome Pokemon 

sandslash and rhyperior FTW


----------



## firefist (Aug 26, 2009)

It would be awesome if you could also choose one of the lets say "final beasts" as a starter.
But then again, the normal starters are pretty cool too.


----------



## Munak (Aug 27, 2009)

g_core18 said:


> There are only 151 pokemon. All the rest are fake.



And thus, another Origintard was born. 

Yeah, sure, by quality, originals somewhat trounce the succeeding generations, but you can't say GSC, RSE and DPP didn't produce awesome 'mons.

Dragonite compared to Salamence is a wussy yellow chicken.
Hitmontop takes the Hitmoncake. (Not since Tekken's Dr. B had I seen a game character so not standing on his feet.)
Scizor just gives the Scyther awesomeness a MFing red hue of EVIL.
And Garchomp, Sceptile and Aggron... need I say more?


----------



## Majin Dan (Aug 27, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Ground Pokemon are the most awesome Pokemon
> 
> sandslash and rhyperior FTW



Um, Marrowak FTW


----------



## SakuraPaine (Aug 27, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Ground Pokemon are the most awesome Pokemon
> 
> sandslash and rhyperior FTW





Majin Dan said:


> Um, Marrowak FTW



i love Hippowdon and Wishcash


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 27, 2009)

Since this thread is for Heart Gold and Soul Silver discussion, and not just z0mg pokeymanz discussion, here's a bit of news:


			
				PokéBeach said:
			
		

> *Three New ‘HeartGold’ and ‘SoulSilver’ Trailers*
> 
> Three new trailers for HeartGold and SoulSilver are available to people who have Japanese Wii consoles, and someone on YouTube has kindly put them together into one video and uploaded them. The first trailer reveals the cut-shot of Ho-Oh's perch, the Break Block Pokethlon game, Gym Leader Jasmine's sprite, the interior of Violet City Gym, and a double battle against Entei and Raikou. The second trailer features impressive commercial CGI of Lugia, its three Legendary Birds, Ho-Oh, and its three Legendary Beasts. It reveals that headbutt trees return in the two remakes, as an Entei is seen ramming one, and then shows Suicune's previously unseen sprite in a double battle. The final trailer begins with new CGI of the Johto starters and Pichu, then shows a wild Suicune in Kanto. The trailer also reveals that Munchlax, despite being a Diamond and Pearl Pokemon, can be captured on the PokeWalker. You can watch all three trailers in the video below.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpZaFNFpico[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Aug 27, 2009)

i choose totodile because i love my water type pokemon them and my psychics and ghosts types


----------



## blazikengirl (Aug 27, 2009)

yes! I've really been waiting for this!! XD I hope its as good as the old Silver


----------



## SakuraPaine (Aug 27, 2009)

2Shea said:


> Since this thread is for Heart Gold and Soul Silver discussion, and not just z0mg pokeymanz discussion, here's a bit of news:



i like that wii video cant wait for US Wii 's to get it XD i wish once something comes out in Japan it comes everywhere


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 27, 2009)

Suicune at the Cerulean Cape.

VERY interesting....


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 27, 2009)

Seems as if legendaries and events pop up everywhere...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 27, 2009)

Munchlax catchable via the pokewalker. If Snorlax isn't in these remakes and NOA decides to be pricks and not release the pokewalker, you're going to have to trade with DPPt...

I really hope not though. I like the pokewalker concept.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 27, 2009)

That'll be horrible. They need to release that, otherwise people shall become angry. I wonder if it affects EVs? Plus, I need to find some way to capture the Japanese version on release day. Its Sept. 12, right?


----------



## dummy plug (Aug 27, 2009)

my fave original is squirtle


----------



## El Torero (Aug 28, 2009)

Only 2 weeks.

I demand a lot of new info and spoilers. And the confirmation that Vermillion City will have a Contest Hall


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Aug 28, 2009)

2Shea said:


> Since this thread is for Heart Gold and Soul Silver discussion, and not just z0mg pokeymanz discussion, here's a bit of news:



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF THAT'S WHITNEY'S MILKTANK IN THE SECOND TRAILER ISN'T IT!?


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 28, 2009)

I've seen a game glitch in the original. The miltanks in the farm turned into copies of the player. It was weird. I also saw a glitch in the original Silver in the Viridian city battle place. His name: uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuglty. His pokemon: one lv 100-something Umbreon with only 1 move. Struggle. I died incredibly quickly. Anyone else see this glitch?
And, it probably was.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 28, 2009)

What the fuck are you talking about?^


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 28, 2009)

An inexplicably evil game glitch I found in my Silver version.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 28, 2009)

Your games are cursed, man...

I never came upon any of the glitches you mentioned.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 28, 2009)

ToT... I need to uncurse my game. My silver still wont save and it's really messed up.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 28, 2009)

Get a new Silver, man...

If it won't even save, then it's worthless.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 28, 2009)

All I gotta do is replace a battery inside. I dunno where I'll get it, though.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 28, 2009)

My Gold, hell even my Blue still work, or at least they were a month ago.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 28, 2009)

I guess my games are just cursed. And Blue has no internal battery for time-based events. Unfortunately, the same battery also controls the save function.


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 28, 2009)

I haven't had a working copy of any 1st/2nd gen games in over three years. You guys are lucky.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 28, 2009)

What's the problem with yours? Lemme guess. R/B/Y Caught Missingno. G/S/Battery died and game wont save. Right?


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 28, 2009)

I don't even know anymore. They just crapped out on me, and I threw them out.

I miss my Silver version the most.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 29, 2009)

?cureuil fou said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF THAT'S WHITNEY'S MILKTANK IN THE SECOND TRAILER ISN'T IT!?



Indeed it was. I liked battling her.


----------



## El Torero (Aug 29, 2009)

These will be the two longest weeks in my life


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 29, 2009)

I wholeheartedly agree. Plus, I don't know if I'll have the money for it in two weeks.


----------



## firefist (Aug 29, 2009)

Isnt it kinda "uneasy" to play these games in japanese (if you cant speak japanese) ?


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 29, 2009)

I can't read the most of it. Basically, I can navigate by trial/error, and there are going to be full translation guides a couple weeks after release anyway. It really depends on how you play.


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 29, 2009)

I usually import the version I'm not going to buy in english, to get a quick sneak peak, and to just have as well. To be honest though, I'm not sure I'll do it this time.

I'm incredibly excited for HG/SS, but I think I can wait for a version that I can truly just sit back and enjoy.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 29, 2009)

I just get ROM it and play it...

There's nothing to it.


----------



## Munak (Aug 30, 2009)

Nah, I'll let you guys get the headstart. 

The English translations completes the experience for me. Besides, I don't have problems with spoilers.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah I'm waiting for the English release too. Gives me something to wait for.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 30, 2009)

Has the release date of US been announced yet?


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Aug 30, 2009)

2010 is all they've told us so far.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Aug 30, 2009)

Most likely in March or April since those were the months for D/P/Pt releases.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 30, 2009)

Anyone starting a new team, or will they trade in from other games?


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm starting a new team, I always do. I'm thinking of using Typhlosion, Quagsire, Exeggutor, Ampharos, Xatu, and Heracross.


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 30, 2009)

Only time I ever trade from the older games is after I've completed the game, makes it too easy/less fun and seems like cheating to me if you do any earlier lol.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 30, 2009)

Eh i'll be waiting until it comes out in the states, i've got plenty of things to keep me busy until then anyways.

I think my starter this time will be Totodile.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 30, 2009)

What I'm planning on is rebreeding my semi-competitive "Favorites" team from Platinum.

Raichu, Donphan, Ambipom, Azumarril, Lucario, Togekiss.


----------



## Bender (Aug 30, 2009)

I loved the fucking Silver Gold series and now a remake 

Shit, I think I'm gonna go buy those again and get another Nintendo DS (since I lost mine )

Like last time I'm gonna pick Cyndaquil 

He's my favorite start pek pek pek


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah I'm going for Cyndaquil this time once again.

Too many water types and there are better grass types than Chikorita.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 31, 2009)

I'll probably just go with a new team. But i'm keeping my misdreavus from my platinum pek.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 31, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Anyone starting a new team, or will they trade in from other games?



I'm starting a new team. I love the beginning feeling to it.


----------



## Majin Dan (Aug 31, 2009)

new team starting to breed the members


----------



## El Torero (Aug 31, 2009)

I have planned to have a Tauros in my team for first time ever.

I´m remembering now my Gold team: Meganium, Ninetales, Dewgong, Xatu, Tyranitar, Weezing


----------



## firefist (Aug 31, 2009)

I want an umbreon in my team or an absol, and I need to find a bulbasaur 
probably also a dragon pokemon.
And a scizor seems pretty cool too.


----------



## valerian (Aug 31, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> I've already thought about my team.
> 
> Feraligatr
> Arcanine
> ...





Though, I'm quite tempted to add Scizor in my team.

I'll trade some pokemon over once I've beat the E4.


----------



## Munak (Sep 1, 2009)

Scizor, Sceptile, Zangoose, Flygon, Infernape and Salamence

Going for the coolness factor. 

Although, since Emerald, I haven't been really breeding them for Gen 4. (Not a lot of dual-offensive Pokemons right here; either Modest or Adamant, Jolly or Timid)


----------



## firefist (Sep 1, 2009)

according to filb, the release date for the HG&SS OST is the 28.10.09

TS Converter
original source:
TS Converter


Its also said, that its going to contain the original OST from Gold & Silver.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Sep 1, 2009)

Original OST? DO WANT!


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 1, 2009)

original ost sounds 

a shame i cant have my old eevee evo team + misdreavous like i used to in silver. cloning pokemon was such an epic thing to be able to do


----------



## Stroev (Sep 1, 2009)

Original OST would be an orgasm to my ears.


----------



## Ziko (Sep 2, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> original ost sounds
> 
> a shame i cant have my old eevee evo team + misdreavous like i used to in silver. cloning pokemon was such an epic thing to be able to do



Not when you try to clone Celebi and he get's deleted...


----------



## El Torero (Sep 2, 2009)

Famitsu has given a total note of 37/40 (9/10/9/9) to the games


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 2, 2009)

Famitsu is not to be trusted 

Though I do hope that they are that good lol


----------



## stardust (Sep 2, 2009)

Original ost? Excellent stuff. Just wouldn't be the same otherwise.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 2, 2009)

Firefist said:


> according to filb, the release date for the HG&SS OST is the 28.10.09
> 
> Shin Mazinger Shougeki! Z-Hen Episode 21 sub
> original source:
> ...


Those of you who think the original OST will be in the game, read this post again. This is talking about the HGSS OST, not the games.



2Shea said:


> Famitsu is not to be trusted
> 
> Though I do hope that they are that good lol


It's not like HGSS will be groundbreaking with new gameplay and stuff. The games are never too different from their predecessors since it's the same premise. Not like we have to listen to them too, but 37/40 is already good.


----------



## firefist (Sep 2, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> Those of you who think the original OST will be in the game, read this post again. This is talking about the HGSS OST, not the games.



the old ost of g&s was never released according to filb so its going to be in the hg&ss ost as an extra.
the games probably have remixed version of it.


----------



## RyRyMini (Sep 2, 2009)

I want an Eevee team =x..but it'd take too long to make.

Hopefully it's just a remixed OST and not completely different.


----------



## firefist (Sep 3, 2009)

are there any info's about the E4's pokemon lvl.'s?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 3, 2009)

Firefist said:


> the old ost of g&s was never released according to filb so its going to be in the hg&ss ost as an extra.
> the games probably have remixed version of it.


Yeah, it's nice, though I just don't think it's that big a deal since there have been game rips of the soundtrack for at most 10 years. But from the replies to your post, people seem to infer that the original OST is part of the new games itself.

Quite obvious they'd be remixing old music too (some of which can be heard in FRLG at the Sevii Islands), maybe adding several new ones as well. 



Firefist said:


> are there any info's about the E4's pokemon lvl.'s?


I don't recall info regarding even the gym leaders' teams.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 4, 2009)

i hope they show the frontiers brain soon.

also look at .  look like the legendary birds migth be in the game.


----------



## Shiron (Sep 4, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> i hope they show the frontiers brain soon.
> 
> also look at .  look like the legendary birds migth be in the game.


I'm calling fake on that scan. As I said elsewhere:


			
				Shiron said:
			
		

> I'm very skeptical of that bird scan. As to why, these posts on BG summed up my feelings:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm just hoping that NOJ will release more info soon. They have quite a few unanswered questions to answer before release day.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 4, 2009)

inb4 a SAAAKUUURAAAAAIIIIIII moment


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 4, 2009)

Axel the Dark Hero said:


> I'm just hoping that NOJ will release more info soon. They have quite a few unanswered questions to answer before release day.


i was waitin for more stuff, but doubt we'll get most of it. the release is almost here anyways =/


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah... I still don't wanna pay 60 bucks for an import copy of it.


----------



## Majin Dan (Sep 5, 2009)

Axel the Dark Hero said:


> I'm just hoping that NOJ will release more info soon. They have quite a few unanswered questions to answer before release day.



what questions?


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 5, 2009)

Quite a few. Screenshots, extras, frontier brains and facilities. And the list goes on.


----------



## Majin Dan (Sep 5, 2009)

they dont' have to give that info out, lol other wise where's the surprise of finding out yourself? plus it's jap that's getting it first so you'll find out all taht stuff before it comes out in your region


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm going to buy the Japanese version, when I get the amount of money to import it. Impatience gets the best of me.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah I highly doubt they'll put out any more info before release, anything else we get will be after the release from importers etc.

Anyway, even though I've been wanting this remake since FR/LG came out, I've pretty much decided to wait for the english release. Considering how much I've been wanting it, I wanna have the full experience


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 5, 2009)

The only thing I hate about getting the Japanese version is the fact that it costs more to import it than to wait for it and buy it here.


----------



## Rick (Sep 5, 2009)

It's confirmed to be coming out in Spring 2010 in America.


----------



## Hiroshimo (Sep 5, 2009)

wow cant wait for that


----------



## Frieza (Sep 5, 2009)

This is the best news.. I just learned about it, but Mewtwo confirmed.. woohoo.. still waiting on hearing that Celebi is confirmed.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ag2e-Jkd_ns[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 5, 2009)

YES!!! MEWTWO!!!!


----------



## El Torero (Sep 6, 2009)

lol sprites


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 6, 2009)

El Torero said:


> lol sprites



AAAAAAAHHHH! Ther'e all Bidoofs!


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG. MY EYEZ!!!!


----------



## El Torero (Sep 6, 2009)

Anyone has the url of 2chan Videogames board (Pokemon thread in concrete)?. I´m hearing a lot of new info is being out in 2chan. The bad thing is that the info can be fake but meh, I want my hype


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 6, 2009)

Not me. I'm just waiting for the release, so I can finally order it and figure out the details myself.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 6, 2009)

This proves Bidoofs are totally tradeable for legendaries.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 6, 2009)

The Bidoof....It burrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrns


----------



## Frieza (Sep 6, 2009)

The leak is coming anyday now.. I am looking so forward to it. It is going to be a while for me to play it thou. Wish I understood Japanese.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 7, 2009)

Surfing Pikachu now flying Pikachu


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 7, 2009)

omiK said:


> The leak is coming anyday now.. I am looking so forward to it. It is going to be a while for me to play it thou. Wish I understood Japanese.


As long as you remember how the original GSC games went, it shouldn't be so difficult to follow.


----------



## Frieza (Sep 7, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> As long as you remember how the original GSC games went, it shouldn't be so difficult to follow.



I am just interested in the new events, challenges, and sidequests. Still hoping they put celebi in.


----------



## Starstalker (Sep 7, 2009)

omiK said:


> I am just interested in the new events, challenges, and sidequests. Still hoping they put celebi in.



LOL just migrate it xD
Send it from Gold/Silver or Crystal version to...idk...emerald and migrate it.
Sorry, but I don't think that they will put Celebi in this game.


----------



## Rick (Sep 7, 2009)

I can't wait.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 7, 2009)

Out of the dogs which one is your favorite?

Mines always been Suicune.


----------



## Golbez (Sep 7, 2009)

Fun fact: All the "dogs" are actually based off cat-type creatures.
Raikou is a tiger, Entei is a lion and Suicune is (apparently) a leopard.

My favorite of those, and also overall favorite legendary, is Raikou.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 7, 2009)

I always liked Suicune for its color and ribbon-like tails if those are considered tails.  Really neat design.  Least favorite is Raikou and I believe the Pokemon Co. agrees on that as well since he never got a proper movie like the other two dogs. (The Raikou Special with Gold and Crystal Does Not Count)


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 7, 2009)

Golbez said:


> Fun fact: All the "dogs" are actually based off cat-type creatures.
> Raikou is a tiger, Entei is a lion and Suicune is (apparently) a leopard.


Well actually while Entei and Raikou appear to be big cats Suicune seems more canine than the others.

Anyway everyone knows they're really Legendary Gerbils.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 7, 2009)

The legendary half breeds?


----------



## Starstalker (Sep 7, 2009)

Beowulf said:


> Umm... Starstalker, you can't trade or migrate with any games before RSE (Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald).



Yes, that's why I said to send it to...idk..emerald.
That is how I got mine Celebi.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 7, 2009)

Can't believe I have to wait like 6 months to play this in EU but I assume those 6 months will fly by so


----------



## Starstalker (Sep 7, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Can't believe I have to wait like 6 months to play this in EU but I assume those 6 months will fly by so



Play JAP version xD
You already know what's going on in red/silver versions.
Same thing here...if they change anything just simply go to bulbapedia and find a translation.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 7, 2009)

I know what I'm going to raise after I beat the Elite Four.



Champagne Supernova said:


> Surfing Pikachu now flying Pikachu



To be fair they used Flying Pikachu as a promotion before, but I think it was all pre-3rd gen... I don't remember.

One thing I want is a way to have Surf be tacked onto a Pikachu that one has bred or something like that. It's unfair to have a surfing Pikachu that you can't nickname or breed or do anything with!


----------



## Cipher (Sep 7, 2009)

Starstalker said:


> Yes, that's why I said to send it to...idk..emerald.
> That is how I got mine Celebi.



You can't trade between GSC and RSE.  They aren't backwards compatible.


----------



## Frieza (Sep 7, 2009)

Maybe he used a GC storage and the wires things to connect to the GB. I am not going out of my way to find a celebi.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 8, 2009)

omiK said:


> Maybe he used a GC storage and the wires things to connect to the GB. I am not going out of my way to find a celebi.


GC storage? As in the Pokémon Box? That was only compatible with the third-gen games. You can't transfer anything from second to third. The only legit Celebi is from one Nintendo event or a Japanese Celebi from the bonus disc when you reserve Colosseum.


----------



## Majin Dan (Sep 8, 2009)

omiK said:


> Maybe he used a GC storage and the wires things to connect to the GB. I am not going out of my way to find a celebi.



i'm sure he was being sarcastic...


----------



## Starstalker (Sep 8, 2009)

omiK said:


> Maybe he used a GC storage and the wires things to connect to the GB. I am not going out of my way to find a celebi.



Want to know how?


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 8, 2009)

I am surpise no one is talking about Kotone, the official name of the HG/SS girl we called Soul.


----------



## Starstalker (Sep 8, 2009)

Koton is...well, just a minor character(like May).
What I am interested in(and I guess that some other true fans are interested in) is will Giovanni finally show up?
If not, what is his faith?


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 8, 2009)

Starstalker said:


> Koton is...well, just a minor character(like May).
> What I am interested in(and I guess that some other true fans are interested in) is will Giovanni finally show up?
> If not, what is his faith?



that not what I meant.  It means that people can now stop saying that Kontone is Kris.

Anywho, yes.....when he battles Satoshi.


----------



## Starstalker (Sep 8, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> that not what I meant.  It means that people can now stop saying that Kontone is Kris.
> 
> Anywho, yes.....when he battles Satoshi.



It is confirmed that Mewtwo will make an appearance in HGSS.
I think that it will have something to do with Giovanni.
Like, Giovanni leaving to try and capture Mewtwo again.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 8, 2009)

Starstalker said:


> It is confirmed that Mewtwo will make an appearance in HGSS.
> I think that it will have something to do with Giovanni.
> Like, Giovanni leaving to try and capture Mewtwo again.



oh that....supposing I heard that he will appear but won't do nothing beside ignore the cries of his return.


----------



## Majin Dan (Sep 8, 2009)

Starstalker said:


> It is confirmed that Mewtwo will make an appearance in HGSS.
> I think that it will have something to do with Giovanni.
> Like, Giovanni leaving to try and capture Mewtwo again.



Did the games make any mention about *Giovanni* trying to obtain mewtwo?
and if the response is
"Well in the anime..."
Then no it won't have anything to do with the anime


----------



## Starstalker (Sep 8, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> Did the games make any mention about *Giovanni* trying to obtain mewtwo?
> and if the response is
> "Well in the anime..."
> Then no it won't have anything to do with the anime



Anime is a piece of crap.
This is just a suggestion.
They really should bring Giovanni back, and since Mewtwo is making a comeback this could get interesting.
GOD, I HOPE THEY MAKE GIOVANNI UBER POWERFUL!!!!


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 8, 2009)

We'll find out in a few days when our Jap friends get the game or earlier if it leaks out.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 8, 2009)

Starstalker said:


> Anime is a piece of crap.
> This is just a suggestion.
> They really should bring Giovanni back, and since Mewtwo is making a comeback this could get interesting.
> GOD, I HOPE THEY MAKE GIOVANNI UBER POWERFUL!!!!



meh...the anime gotten better in the DP saga thats to better writing and the dubbing being handle by PUSA and Tajah Production instead of 4kids, which is good because the dub are now very close to the original dialogue.

Well...someone did say something about having Giovanni return to TR after the Goldenrod Radio Tower event and using the Rainbow/Silver Wing to control Ho-Oh/Lugia for evil purposes.


----------



## Starstalker (Sep 8, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> meh...the anime gotten better in the DP saga thats to better writing and the dubbing being handle by PUSA and Tajah Production instead of 4kids, which is good because the dub are now very close to the original dialogue.
> 
> Well...someone did say something about having Giovanni return to TR after the Goldenrod Radio Tower event and using the Rainbow/Silver Wing to control Ho-Oh/Lugia for evil purposes.



Just hope they don't make him an idiot and actually make a villian STRONG ENOUGH to take on legendary pokemon.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 8, 2009)

Starstalker said:


> Just hope they don't make him an idiot and actually make a villian STRONG ENOUGH to take on legendary pokemon.



Like Cryus?


----------



## Starstalker (Sep 8, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> Like Cryus?



Cyrus couldn't take on neither Dialga/Palkia nor Giratina.
A true villain should have a pokemon party that could easily take on a legendary pokemon.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 8, 2009)

Starstalker said:


> Cyrus couldn't take on neither Dialga/Palkia nor Giratina.
> A true villain should have a pokemon party that could easily take on a legendary pokemon.



ah....then like all of us then.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 8, 2009)

Maybe they can give us the choice of being good or bad and using the Pokes to our will.

A team of legendary Pokes and ruling the world.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 8, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> Maybe they can give us the choice of being good or bad and using the Pokes to our will.
> 
> A team of legendary Pokes and ruling the world.



that is all we need: good side or bad.  But the bad side will turn out good in the end anyways.


----------



## Frieza (Sep 8, 2009)

Starstalker said:


> Want to know how?



Yes, I would how you did that.


I hope at the end of the game.. When you go to challenge Red that his team is no longer pikachu, snorlax, charizard, blastoise, venusaur and espeon, but instead all 5th generation.. used as a preview for what it is to come..

What.. a man can dream right.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 8, 2009)

omiK said:


> Yes, I would how you did that.
> 
> 
> I hope at the end of the game.. When you go to challenge Red that his team is no longer pikachu, snorlax, charizard, blastoise, venusaur and espeon, but instead all 5th generation.. used as a preview for what it is to come..
> ...


Red probably will have a different team since his original team was basd on Pokemon yellow gif and in game event pokemons.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 8, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> meh...the anime gotten better in the DP saga thanks to better writing and the dubbing being handle by PUSA and Tajah Production instead of 4kids, which is good because the dub are now very close to the original dialogue.



Except the anime still sucks... It still follows Ash, and most of the time between gym battles and contests it shows the "Pokemon of the week", some random noobish trainer, Team Rocket trying a new plot and failing and in some cases scratch the noobish trainer Ash and friends simply rescue a pokemon and not catch it. Not to mention he barely evolves anything to the final form (or any water pokemon outside Kingler) and overall the series is simply recycling episodes... (Pika and Goliath anyone?)


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 8, 2009)

Ash's pokémanz only evolve against Paul in this series anyway


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 8, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Ash's pok?manz only evolve against Paul in this series anyway


its useless to evolve them then =/ its always bin at daft times, the evo's.


----------



## Kek (Sep 8, 2009)

I stopped watching the anime awhile ago.


----------



## Rick (Sep 8, 2009)

Which pokemon game to you had the strongest and weakest gym leader/trainers/elite 4?


----------



## Kek (Sep 8, 2009)

I thought GSC had the hardest gyms. 

In RBY, the gyms didn't become a problem until the fifth one if you chose Bulbasaur, but in GSC, it was much tougher for me.

Faulkner was okay if you chose Totdile or Cyndaquil, but you have to watch out for mud-slap. Bugsy was easy with Cyndaquil, not so much wit the other two. Whitney, fucking Miltank. They were all pretty diffcult for me. 

Easiest would have to be DPP or RBY.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 8, 2009)

i found the most fun gym leaders to come from yellow, since all the pokemon were at higher lvls from Lt. Surge onwards compared with R/B.

the easiest had to be the d/p ones. they sucked bad, lvls were too low etc.


----------



## DragonTiger (Sep 8, 2009)

I thought R/S/E had on hell of an E4. It was the only one in the whole series that truly had me stumped for a little while.

God, HG/SS should be leaked any time now. I don't want to go to sleep....


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 9, 2009)

Meh... I never thought any of the gyms were hard, elite four was a breeze in all the games I played. I didn't make it fair for the R/S elite four... (Kyogre, Pikachu, Sceptile...)


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 9, 2009)

DragonTiger said:


> God, HG/SS should be leaked any time now. I don't want to go to sleep....


I'd probably give it at least one more day before the games are leaked.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, I've chosen four of my pokemon for my team: Cyndaquil, Bellsprout, Zubat, and Lapras when I get to it. I may breed one from Platinum and transfer it as an egg.

Afterwards... Oh afterwards...

Seven bred teams:

1. Raichu, Donphan, Ambipom, Azumarril, Lucario, Togekiss
2. Raichu (second), Gliscor, Espeon, Pelipper, Heracross, Blissey
3. Jolteon, Flygon, Feraligatr, Vaporeon, Infernape, Sceptile
4. Electrivire, Aerodactyl, Lucario (second), Gyarados, Scizor, Smeargle
5. Porygon-Z, Snorlax, Yanmega, Starmie, Hitmontop, Staraptor 
6. Furret, Sudowoodo, Ninjask, Dragonite, Breloom, Smeargle (second)  
7. Brongzong, Shuckle, Butterfree, Tropius, Ursaring, Slowbro


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 9, 2009)

I am not looking forward to facing Whitney's Milktank again


----------



## Nimander (Sep 9, 2009)

Miltank...fucking Miltank

BTW, when does that game come out in the states?


----------



## El Torero (Sep 9, 2009)

Holy shit, we´ll have almost all set of starters in the game


----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 9, 2009)

whats so bad bout milktank


----------



## Starstalker (Sep 9, 2009)

DragonTiger said:


> I thought R/S/E had on hell of an E4. It was the only one in the whole series that truly had me stumped for a little while.
> 
> God, HG/SS should be leaked any time now. I don't want to go to sleep....



A week ago I was playing my friends S version on GBA.
I have defeated the elite four with:
Kyogre lvl 45
Aggron lvl 44
Swampert lvl 42
Zigzagoon lvl 13
Skarmory lvl 19
Sandshrew lvl 8

All in first try.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 9, 2009)

I will make sure I have a fighting pokemon to kick that Miltank's ass :ho


----------



## El Torero (Sep 9, 2009)

Falkner has a level 9 Hoothoot and level 13 Pidgeotto.

And Pal Park is in Fuchsia City.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 9, 2009)

And apparently, all the Hoenn legends are catchable in this game if they weren't catchable in DPPt (excluding events like Jirachi/Deoxys).


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 9, 2009)

Compared to the lvl 7 Pidgey and lvl 9 Pidgeotto. Nice going Game Freak 

New Pidgeotto sprite is quite cool actually.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 9, 2009)

Falkner gives TM51. Which is Roost I think...


----------



## Kek (Sep 9, 2009)

Al-Yasa said:


> whats so bad bout milktank



Rollout. Without a fighting type, you have to get our pokemon well above her level to even stand a chance.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 9, 2009)

Plus it's fast.

Then there's Milk Drink


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 9, 2009)

Kek said:


> Rollout. Without a fighting type, you have to get our pokemon well above her level to even stand a chance.


well... if bugsy still gives out the TM for fury cutter, then beating miltank is a piece of cheese. you just build up the fury cutter on her other pokemon, and as soon as miltank comes out, it dies, literally.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 9, 2009)

Loads of major spoiler news on , go there to check it out.

Some non-spoilers:

   * First, Pal Park is in this game and is located in Fuchsia City where the Safari Zone was in FireRed & LeafGreen
    * Next, you can trade from Diamond, Pearl & Platinum as soon as you get the Pokédex
    * Snorlax is findable outside Diglett's Cave again at Level 50.
    * Red is findable in Silver Cave again, with a slightly different Pokémon Roster


----------



## stardust (Sep 9, 2009)

Different roster, aye? Ah, it's probably not _that _different.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 9, 2009)

Bugsy's team remains the same only with a level boost


----------



## firefist (Sep 9, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> Loads of major spoiler news on , go there to check it out.
> 
> Some non-spoilers:
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



nice that we can get the kanto and hoenn starters too, though only one.
But why couldnt we get a kanto starter after getting 8 badges or beating the E4? would made it easier to train them imo.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 9, 2009)

Firefist said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed for you.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 9, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> Out of the dogs which one is your favorite?
> 
> Mines always been Suicune.


Raikou he just awesome.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 9, 2009)

I can't wait to see Red's new team


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 9, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> well... if bugsy still gives out the *TM for fury cutter*, then beating miltank is a piece of cheese. you just build up the fury cutter on her other pokemon, and as soon as miltank comes out, it dies, literally.



He's giving us the TM for U-Turn in this game, so that idea is out of the window


----------



## Frieza (Sep 9, 2009)

YES!! Do I train my 11th Charizard, 9th Blastoise or 4rd Venusuar.. You know I need to go grass this time. I do not give Ven. enough credit..he is better than most grass starters.. AHHHH the combination's are ongoing. I want a Swampert woot woot..I likz mudkipz


----------



## firefist (Sep 9, 2009)

Rain's Angel said:


> Fixed for you.


thx.


omiK said:


> YES!! Do I train my 11th Charizard, 9th Blastoise or 4rd Venusuar.. You know I need to go grass this time. I do not give Ven. enough credit..he is better than most grass starters.. AHHHH the combination's are ongoing. I want a Swampert woot woot..I likz mudkipz



Typhlosion, Venusaur, Swampert


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 9, 2009)

Whitney's roster is down a level.
Morty's roster remains the same.

The girl who got the early copy supposedly posted saying she's sleeping. ohwell.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 9, 2009)

I voted for Cyndaquil but it looks like I'll be getting Chikorita now, as I really like Blaziken and I've never really gone through the game with Squirtle


----------



## Sena01 (Sep 9, 2009)

i'm crossing my fingers..


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 9, 2009)

Yay! Any more info?


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 9, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> Loads of major spoiler news on , go there to check it out.
> 
> Some non-spoilers:
> 
> ...


The bolded part is very important to me, as I have all startrs bred and ready to transfer, plus a Larvitar and a fuckload of other Pok?mon I'll be raising.


----------



## Majin Dan (Sep 9, 2009)

so now that's it's leeked... anyone have any goodies they'd like to share


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 9, 2009)

Does Play-Asia's "Preparing Order" Status count as goodies?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 9, 2009)

> Edit @ 12:49; First new Rocket Admin revealed; Rocket Executive Lance, thanks to Guested for translation
> Edit @ 13:31; Bugsy's Gym Team Added
> Edit @ 16:32; Whitney's Gym Team Added
> Edit @ 18:25; Morty's Gym Team Added
> Edit @ 18:58; You get a Level 5 Eevee in Goldenrod City



From Serebii.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 10, 2009)

Chuck's Pokemon are up a notch in level, but Jasmine's Pokemon stay the same from G/S/C.


----------



## Munak (Sep 10, 2009)

Damn, time to be collecting Leader sprites and shit.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 10, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> Damn, time to be collecting Leader sprites and shit.


tell me you find them and were you find them.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 10, 2009)

My hype level far surpasses that of when D/P/Pt were about to come out. Easily. Much in part because G/S/C was my favorite generation. Man, I can't wait to get my hands on this. :3


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 10, 2009)

the game saves so much quicker than d/p. i chose totodile for all times sake now, to go beat down rival


----------



## El Torero (Sep 10, 2009)

I´m already playing it 

Rom of the game is out


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 10, 2009)

I got both games right in front of me. 

Thank god for flashcards.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Sep 10, 2009)

Fuck yeah, I love the new opening.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 10, 2009)

Remixed music:

Aizen you bitch.. [Theory]

Aizen you bitch.. [Theory]

Epic. Although I don't really like the new Goldenrod. Very upbeat.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 10, 2009)

Olvinie lost the "coolness" of it's theme.

;~;


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 10, 2009)

Champion Battle Music is even more epic than ever. Easily my favorite track all over again.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 10, 2009)

No Brock!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 10, 2009)

Stroev said:


> No Brock!


Third to last row of trainers, third from the left.


----------



## El Torero (Sep 10, 2009)

Anyone has reached Ilex Forest?

I´m stuck trying to chase a fuc**** Farfetch'd (the second one)


----------



## RedRoninMan (Sep 10, 2009)

Wait, look right next to the Diamond/Pearl trainers...

Is that... GIOVANNI?!?!?

BTW Lance looks like a Fire Emblem character now lol


----------



## Stroev (Sep 10, 2009)

Brock! 


RedRoninMan said:


> BTW Lance looks like a Fire Emblem character now lol


Never a bad thing.


----------



## Buster (Sep 10, 2009)

Cyndaquil ftw .

Damn another Pokémon game, I should buy a DS already.
It won't suprise me if they'll release !@#!@# Crystal.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 10, 2009)

i just fought the first rocket in the game... f'in hell, the battle remix is insane xD


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 10, 2009)

Buster said:


> Cyndaquil ftw .
> 
> Damn another Pok?mon game, I should buy a DS already.
> It won't suprise me if they'll release !@#!@# Crystal.



The cystal story elements supposed to be intigrated into HG and SS this time around from what i've heard


----------



## firefist (Sep 10, 2009)

the rom doesnt work 
weird, since d/p/p works


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 10, 2009)

wer did d/l from?

works fine for me.


----------



## firefist (Sep 10, 2009)

4160 - Pokemon Soul Silver (J)(Xenophobia)

[NDS]Pokemon_Soul_Silver[JAP[ESPALNDS.com]

tried these two. the intro works fine and also the beginning with choosing the character and name. but after that the screen's just black.


----------



## El Torero (Sep 10, 2009)

Spoilers inside.

Look who is in the game.



Familiar?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 10, 2009)

El Torero said:


> Spoilers inside.
> 
> Look who is in the game.
> 
> ...



Is that...Giovanni?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 10, 2009)

i cant believe that gamefreak was too lazy and put the same Frontier Brain as Sinnoh i mean wtf.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 10, 2009)

Firefist said:


> 4160 - Pokemon Soul Silver (J)(Xenophobia)
> 
> [NDS]Pokemon_Soul_Silver[JAP[ESPALNDS.com]
> 
> tried these two. the intro works fine and also the beginning with choosing the character and name. but after that the screen's just black.


XPA's works fine for me besides the odd freeze here n there while playing. maybe u should try patching the rom and then using it. theres a small patch someone did for it.


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 10, 2009)

The patch only serves as a temp solution from what I have read.

Expecting a full patch tomorrow but its playable at least. :/


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 10, 2009)

Firefist said:


> 4160 - Pokemon Soul Silver (J)(Xenophobia)
> 
> [NDS]Pokemon_Soul_Silver[JAP[ESPALNDS.com]
> 
> tried these two. the intro works fine and also the beginning with choosing the character and name. but after that the screen's just black.



Nintendo's new anti-piracy system is in motion with the Gold and Silver remakes.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Sep 10, 2009)

Firefist said:


> 4160 - Pokemon Soul Silver (J)(Xenophobia)
> 
> [NDS]Pokemon_Soul_Silver[JAP[ESPALNDS.com]
> 
> tried these two. the intro works fine and also the beginning with choosing the character and name. but after that the screen's just black.



Lolol using no$gba. Use another emulator. That's the only foolproof way to get the game going if you're not actually using a flash cart.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 10, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> i cant believe that gamefreak was too lazy and put the same Frontier Brain as Sinnoh i mean wtf.


yea who da hell do they think they are, not pleasing the customers ?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 10, 2009)

> Nintendo's new anti-piracy system is in motion with the Gold and Silver remakes.


Explain?       .


----------



## Stroev (Sep 10, 2009)

There must be something that can detect them being emulated.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 10, 2009)

um do DS work on emulation or only on flash cards?


----------



## Adachi (Sep 10, 2009)

OH SHIT IT'S OUT  

^ DS games work on no$gba


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 10, 2009)

Adachi said:


> OH SHIT IT'S OUT
> 
> ^ DS games work on no$gba


oh good but i hear that it need paches.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 10, 2009)

Only a slight mishap when some people play the game.

Use savestate.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 10, 2009)

^I thought Save State does not work when you are playing a DS game on no$gba?

And what does XPA stand for? Xenophobia?


----------



## Stroev (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't hae a DS emu, I just assumed. VV


----------



## Bender (Sep 10, 2009)

Giovanni's back


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 10, 2009)

Holy shit, is it out already? Welp, there goes my 6000yen.


----------



## Hentai (Sep 11, 2009)

It comes out tomorrow.

I am awaiting my HG during the next week.


----------



## Hentai (Sep 11, 2009)

Playasia just sent away my HG


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 11, 2009)

HG will be at my house Monday afternoon around 4:30pm.  Unfortunately I will be at work.................


----------



## Majin Dan (Sep 11, 2009)

so i'm guessin that there's no battle with Leaf, i didn't see a sprite for her?


----------



## Hentai (Sep 11, 2009)

I am positive that i will get over the language barrier 
If i have a problem i will ask you dragon


----------



## stardust (Sep 11, 2009)

Am I the only one who is actually waiting for it to be translated? 

Even though, if you still have an old guidebook or whatever around, it's easy enough to navigate through. Hell, it's easy enough to navigate through without one.


----------



## Hentai (Sep 11, 2009)

Well I am waiting too, in a way...HG in JP, but SS in English


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 11, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> Am I the only one who is actually waiting for it to be translated?
> 
> Even though, if you still have an old guidebook or whatever around, it's easy enough to navigate through. Hell, it's easy enough to navigate through without one.




No you're not the only one lol. I'd much rather just sit back and enjoy it in english, than deal with just playing it to get through it in japanese.

I _was_ going to import it, but meh, I figure it's worth the wait.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 11, 2009)

I am waiting for the EU release too, I will be 20 by the time it comes out over here 

Ten whole years...


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm waiting for something to arrive at my house soon... I hope...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 11, 2009)

played it a bit...

i just cant be arsed to continue cos i have no idea whats goin on lol... ill just wait for the english version xD


----------



## Dave (Sep 11, 2009)

and this is why this will be the GREATEST pokemon game ever


----------



## Soda (Sep 11, 2009)

Dave said:


> and this is why this will be the GREATEST pokemon game ever


----------



## Dave (Sep 11, 2009)

its a GB player.  A key item you get after beating red, it converts all the in-game music to that of the old version.  I NEED THIS GAME.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 11, 2009)

This game looks so amazing 

The sprites are the best in the series thus far IMO.


----------



## Dave (Sep 12, 2009)

the gengar sprite is the best sprite ever, great improvement from the past DPPt games

JUST lOOK


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 12, 2009)

Steelix


----------



## Nimander (Sep 12, 2009)

I bought Platinum on a whim, and enjoyed it for all of 2 weeks before it fell into disremberance.  

But this?  I'm thinking I'm actually gonna enjoy it.  It's probably my fave gen of Pokemon games.  

Lugia!!pek


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 12, 2009)

I just have to say...


*Spoiler*: __ 





My word, what have they done to you Sabrina....for the better?


----------



## Dave (Sep 12, 2009)

FOR THE WORSE

she looks like a slut, dear god game freak, what have YOU DONE


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 12, 2009)

pek


----------



## Dave (Sep 12, 2009)

DAT ASS

where are you guys getting these sprites, i want a look see


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 12, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> pek



I wonder if that is also consider "looking like a slut"?

Although...I do like the work.

btw, here's Sabrina's Sprite:


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 12, 2009)

From Serebii.


----------



## DragonTiger (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh my god, I can't believe I have to wait another 6(ish) months for this....

On another note, the people on the Seribii forums are complete douchebags.

EDIT: And here's more GB player shenanigans. This thing is amazing.

wholesaleabc


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 12, 2009)

DragonTiger said:


> Oh my god, I can't believe I have to wait another 6(ish) months for this....
> 
> On another note, the people on the Seribii forums are complete douchebags.



meh?  how?

OH SNAP!  SIX MONTHS?  I really need to finish up my Pokemon Youtube marathon.


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 12, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> From Serebii.



Blaine's looking pretty pimp, I must say. 

AND WHAT THE HELL! Sabrina's redesign looks terrible.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 12, 2009)

OniTasku said:


> Blaine's looking pretty pimp, I must say.
> 
> AND WHAT THE HELL! Sabrina's redesign looks terrible.



must be the fact that the past games she never reviled any skin...except in the Special manga.


----------



## Majin Dan (Sep 12, 2009)

IDK i've always loked forward to new sprites when a new pkmn game came out, so i'm liking the new ones, Although i would of thought Karen would of kept a black outfit at least


----------



## Dave (Sep 12, 2009)

DragonTiger said:


> Oh my god, I can't believe I have to wait another 6(ish) months for this....
> 
> On another note, the people on the Seribii forums are complete douchebags.
> 
> ...


i cant wait for this, OMG


----------



## Kek (Sep 12, 2009)

Sabrina looks...different.


----------



## Dave (Sep 12, 2009)

Kek said:


> Sabrina looks...different.


and by different you mean a prostitute, right?


----------



## Soda (Sep 12, 2009)

I also look foward to new sprites, since I occasionally do a little Pokemon spriting. :3

I'm pissed though, Jolteon's new sprite looks terrible...And it's my favorite Pokemon. :'(


wtf


----------



## Dave (Sep 12, 2009)

Soda said:


> I also look foward to new sprites, since I occasionally do a little Pokemon spriting. :3
> 
> I'm pissed though, Jolteon's new sprite looks terrible...And it's my favorite Pokemon. :'(
> 
> ...


ugly pokemon deserves ugly sprite, imo


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## Soda (Sep 12, 2009)

Dave said:


> ugly pokemon deserves ugly sprite, imo



what is this i don't even


----------



## Dave (Sep 12, 2009)

Soda said:


> what is this i don't even


gengar looks way better, and has super special awesome sprite, while your pokemon has ugly spikes, and a horrible sprite

i would be ashamed, and be on the market for a new favorite pokemon if i were you!


----------



## Hentai (Sep 12, 2009)

How many new sprites of the Pokemon are there? I thought the most are the same as on Platinum.


----------



## Dave (Sep 12, 2009)

I would kill myself if most of them were.  Thats part of the reason i look forward to new games.  A new game = new sprites, and new sprites = a happy dave.


----------



## Soda (Sep 12, 2009)

Dave said:


> gengar looks way better, and has super special awesome sprite, while your pokemon has ugly spikes, and a horrible sprite
> 
> i would be ashamed, and be on the market for a new favorite pokemon if i were you!



Eh, I only like shiny Gengar.

They probably let an expert do Gengar's sprite and a four year old do Jolteon's to make Gengar fans feel better. :]


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Sep 12, 2009)

I like 



Champagne Supernova said:


> From Serebii.



Pretty pimpin' Blaine 


GARY MOTHERFUCKING OAK 


We be having Ice and Fire pimps?


----------



## Dave (Sep 12, 2009)

Soda said:


> Eh, I only like shiny Gengar.
> 
> They probably let an expert do Gengar's sprite and a four year old do Jolteon's to make Gengar fans feel better. :]


gengar > all


its the truth


----------



## Adachi (Sep 12, 2009)

You now realize that Gengar is just an evil version of Clefairy.


----------



## Hentai (Sep 12, 2009)

Dave said:


> I would kill myself if most of them were.  Thats part of the reason i look forward to new games.  A new game = new sprites, and new sprites = *a happy dave*.


Ans that's what I want <3


Adachi said:


> You now realize that Gengar is just an evil version of *Clefairy*.


What?


----------



## Soda (Sep 12, 2009)

Dave said:


> gengar > all
> 
> 
> its the truth





How can Gengar compare to this badassery?


----------



## Adachi (Sep 12, 2009)

Clefable or whatever its name is.


----------



## Hentai (Sep 12, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Clefable or whatever its name is.


Picture?  ...


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 12, 2009)

Best sprite of it since R/B


----------



## Soda (Sep 12, 2009)

I am so bored...
This is a bit easier to navigate then Serebii.

My thoughts:
Vaporeon is anorexic
Scizor is a dancer
Zard is badass
The rest are so-so...Some actually kinda have the pokesho style going on.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 12, 2009)

Dave said:


> gengar > all
> 
> 
> its the truth





Gyarados is not amused


----------



## stardust (Sep 12, 2009)

Sabrina looks _terrible_. That's not like her at all.

;_;


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 12, 2009)

mmmm im not impressed with the sprites in this game... they look really bland and rushed oO.... thesame with the intro of the games...


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 12, 2009)

All the sprites from HG/SS.
Just look at my man Charizard, he looks badass.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 12, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> All the sprites from HG/SS.
> Just look at my man Charizard, he looks badass.



This has only been posted a lot


----------



## stardust (Sep 12, 2009)

They really did get uglier as time went on.


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 12, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> This has only been posted a lot



It's worth repeating


----------



## Hentai (Sep 12, 2009)

So they kept only the 3rd and 4th gen from Platinum

Most 1st and 2nd Gen Sprites look badass.

And i still cant decide between Katon Starter or Suiton Starter, happy crocodile or smiling hedgehog ?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 12, 2009)

It's really hit and miss in my opinion, ones like Gyarados, Machamp, Charizard and Steelix are great but there are some ones that looks terrible like Mewtwo


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 12, 2009)

Fable said:


> So they kept only the 3rd and 4th gen from Platinum
> 
> Most 1st and 2nd Gen Sprites look badass.
> 
> And i still cant decide between Katon Starter or Suiton Starter, happy crocodile or smiling hedgehog ?



I'll be using all three. I have even bred my entire team on Platinum.
Totodile(Shiny, FUCK YEAR )
Cyndaquil
Abra
Riolu
Trapinch

I'm so happy with my shiny toto, I was breeding a few totos for my brothers and sisters, and one of them hatched Shiny
Shiny toto family looks awesome aswell: MAL


----------



## Hentai (Sep 12, 2009)

So what will you start with?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 12, 2009)

Hard choice between Cyndaquil and Totodile. Totodile is better but it means I won't need the Red Gyarados, and I'm a huge Gyarados fanboy


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 12, 2009)

Fable said:


> So what will you start with?


As my "official" starter I'll pick Chikorita.


----------



## Soda (Sep 12, 2009)

MAL
The new MTs. Thanks to Smogon. 

I don't really like them...Tons of stuff get Heal Bell, Pain Split, Super Fang, Magic Coat, etc.

Those moves were pretty exclusive until now, I'm not pleased.

NP Missy is badass, though. :3


----------



## firefist (Sep 12, 2009)

Dave said:


> its a GB player.  A key item you get after beating red, it converts all the in-game music to that of the old version.  I NEED THIS GAME.



this is so awesome 
But do you have to change the music everytime you go to another town?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 12, 2009)

I would give both my balls to have the english version of this game.

Also Extremespeed Dragonite


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 12, 2009)

There will be English translation guides soon. If you have the Japanese version, just find your current area and read it in (probably) direct translation.


----------



## Hentai (Sep 12, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Hard choice between Cyndaquil and Totodile. Totodile is better but it means I won't need the Red Gyarados, and I'm a huge Gyarados fanboy


The red Gyarados will end as my HM whore anyway 



Falco-san said:


> As my "official" starter I'll pick Chikorita.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 12, 2009)

VM whore?

wazzat?


----------



## firefist (Sep 12, 2009)

awesome


----------



## Hentai (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh, i forgot, it is called HM in english


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 12, 2009)

Lance looks like he's directing traffic 

Clair


----------



## Munak (Sep 12, 2009)

Still no additional Rapid Spinners. 

I mean, Miltank does Roll Out anyways, why not Rapid Spin?

But Quagsire gets recover, too cool.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 12, 2009)

Why would you use a Gyarados as a HM slave? Especially a shiny one


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 12, 2009)

Fable said:


>



I decided to pick Chikorita as my ingame starter because my Totodile is a shiny and the Cybdaquil I hatched already.


----------



## El Torero (Sep 12, 2009)

Nasty Plot Mismagius.

Uber


----------



## Fogun 01 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm stuck at the Unown caves. When I try to go down route 32 (I think) some old guy stops me and pushes me back up. I have no idea what to do to get past him. Any help please? Also, how many english patches have been released? I have the first patch that translates moves, items, pokedex, etc.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 12, 2009)

Écureuil fou said:


> GARY MOTHERFUCKING OAK



What is the point with Gary w/o an Ash...er...I mean....Red?


all we need now is a double  battle of Gold/Kotone and Silver vs Red/Blue and my life is complete.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 12, 2009)

Firefist said:


>


i got 8 badges and got tired of playin in japanese yesterday... but wtf an epic double battle? this i gotta see for myself


----------



## Stalin (Sep 12, 2009)

What is the info on gold forest?


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 12, 2009)

Guess who's back...(back)...
Back again....

Gio's back.....(back)
Tell some friends.


----------



## firefist (Sep 12, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> i got 8 badges and got tired of playin in japanese yesterday... but wtf an epic double battle? this i gotta see for myself


their Pokemons:



*Spoiler*: _Silver_ 



Feraligatr (the pokemon he stole) @ lv.60
Crobat @ lv.58
Gengar @ lv.56





*Spoiler*: _Clair_ 



Dragonair @ lv.52
Kingdra @ lv.56
Dragonite @ lv.60





*Spoiler*: _Lance_ 



Gyarados @ lv. 68
Charizard @ lv.68
Dragonite @ lv.75




and lol, when you get to Goldenrod during the Rocket invasion,

*Spoiler*: __ 



you disguise yourself as a Rocket member


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 12, 2009)

ETA on when this will hit the States yet?


----------



## firefist (Sep 12, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> ETA on when this will hit the States yet?



should be Spring 2010 for US and Europe.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 12, 2009)

Firefist said:


> awesome



wtf....



Champagne Supernova said:


> Buy a PS3 or Xbox? (HALP)



WTF!


too much.

EDIT: I just saw the elite four rematch....damn near shat a brick. Lance has the the most epic team ever.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2009)

God damn, Heart Gold is just amazing.


----------



## Bender (Sep 12, 2009)

Firefist said:


> awesome



KICK ASS!  

Gotta get it! Gotta get it!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 12, 2009)

Still crossing fingers for hopes of Celebi....


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 12, 2009)

Champion Futaru and Gym Leader Ibuki have challenged you!


----------



## Dave (Sep 12, 2009)

god, thats a epic double battle, wow

But, Red and green double battle, that would be.... i dont even know


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Still crossing fingers for hopes of Celebi....



It is a Johto Pokemon, there has to be an event for it. We never got it because it was some Japan exclusive event last time. Now that we have Wi-Fi, there will probably be a Wi-Fi event where you get the GS Ball as a key item, and then you take it to the shrine in Ilex Forest to encounter Celebi. That's just my best guess as to what they'd do.



Dave said:


> god, thats a epic double battle, wow
> 
> But, Red and green double battle, that would be.... i dont even know



_Really_ hoping for a chance of this. But I don't know which Green you mean, do you mean the guy they call "Gary", or the female counterpart in FR/LG? Because people just love to mix them up, and I can never tell which one they mean.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 12, 2009)

What about green, Ithought she was supposed to appear. What about the gold forest?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> What about green, Ithought she was supposed to appear. What about the gold forest?



If you're talking about the girl dubbed "Leaf" in FR/LG, her sprite data hasn't been found yet. But more and more new sprite data has been found, such as Crasher Wake's and Maylene's, so there's still a slight chance her sprite data will be found as well.

Really hoping for it at least.

But I haven't heard anything about the Gold Forest as of yet, sadly.


----------



## Dave (Sep 12, 2009)

the green i meant was gary, that would be epic

but seeing :leaf: would be awesome as well, as i loved her sprite/ character design


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2009)

Dave said:


> the green i meant was gary, that would be epic
> 
> but seeing :leaf: would be awesome as well, as i loved her sprite/ character design



I agree fully then on either of them being in a double battle with Red. Two former champions (Red and Green) battling against the player (and possibly battling with Silver as well, like in the Clair/Lance double battle).

Let's just hope it happens. I don't think it's been confirmed whether Red has any team changes, or a double battle, when you rematch him. Everyone else though has higher levels and more/different Pokemon when you rematch them.


----------



## Buster (Sep 12, 2009)

Damn, Spring 2010? I should study in Japan instead.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2009)

Let's just hope for a March release like Platinum was. As time goes on, the actual date will be revealed.


----------



## firefist (Sep 12, 2009)

the female protagonist is going to appear at the anime, as it seems.


----------



## Kyo. (Sep 12, 2009)

bught a ds just for this. can't wait


----------



## stardust (Sep 12, 2009)

You've made a wise decision.


----------



## Hentai (Sep 12, 2009)

I cant wait to play that game next week.

I Hope they have a some translation out on the net soon.


----------



## stardust (Sep 12, 2009)

Well, from what I've seen in the screens so far, the game doesn't use any sort of kanji. So it should be easy enough to navigate through.


----------



## Hentai (Sep 12, 2009)

That of course, but for understanding reasons i would like such a translation thing.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2009)

They've already made an English patch (for both the ROM and actual game) that translates the menu, attacks, battle screen, items, Pokemon names, and a few other things into English.

Other rough translations should be coming soon enough, hopefully.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Giovanni/Celebi event confirmed by Serebii.net (translation of text)_ 




Ok then. The script was translated by Doom-Burn and Judgment from Serebiiforums.

Click here chifan for Baltimore, Maryland

*In case the link doesn't work:*

"I do not know what you've come here to do, but this is no place for children like you to be"
"Your appearence resembles that of a young kid that stood in my way 3 years ago... You have the same kind of look in your eyes..."
Are you going to stand in the way of me going to Goldenrod city to answer the call of my comrades!?"

"...... This is Goldenrod radio tower, goldenrod radio tower calling.
at last all our hard work and efforts these 3 years have payed off and i announce the revival of team rocket! Lord Giovanni! Can you hear us? We've finally done it! ......."


"My former comrades need me, I won't let the mistake of 3 years ago happen again! Team Rocket will be reborn and the world will become mine!"

(i'm guessing battle goes here)

"Wh-why...!? Are you saying that these 3 years have just been a waste of time? To think that I have once again been beaten by a mere kid! Team Rocket's great dream is becoming an illusion and fading away..."


"Hey! I wonder where Lord Giovanni went... I wonder if he's listening to this broadcast somewhere...."

Giovanni "The fact that as long as you do not understand your own power you're still a child... Don't forget that..."

Hibiki: Hey! It's the evil-looking dude you were fighting with a while ago!
Hibiki: 3 years ago...? Kogane City...?
Hibiki: Could this be the guy they were calling on the radio?! Their leader Giovanni!?
Hey, listen, the radio broadcast's all weird! The frequency team rocket were using is supposed to be closed so why!

Hibiki:They keep calling, even though their leader won't come any more... they're stubborn
and after this (playername?) is going to take them down

Hibiki: Huh? but (player name?) is here... so who is going to defeat the rockets at radio tower!?

Again? I've had enough! please return us to our original time!

the hurt Celebi traveled across time! it traveled back to the time before this mysterious adventure started..

There's a radio (it says naranai radio but i don't know what to translata naranai into)
The switch doesn't work
Is it something giovanni left behind?
Celebi...! if we don't do something we won't be able to return to our own time!
Hibiki used the <genki no katamari> on celebi

please return us to our original time this time!


----------



## ZenGamr (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow, the Round 2 Elite four pokemons are all fucking awesome! Lance's line up made me orgasm.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2009)

Ike said:


> Wow, the Round 2 Elite four pokemons are all fucking awesome! Lance's line up made me orgasm.



The only Pokemon I don't like in Lance's lineup is Altaria...


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 12, 2009)

Still waiting for a reboot of pokemon as a more mature series, but this is looking decent at least.


----------



## firefist (Sep 12, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> *Spoiler*: _Giovanni/Celebi event confirmed by Serebii.net (translation of text)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Who's Hibiki?
but that sure does sound nice. Serebii says you get sent three years back, so basically to the first gen?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 12, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> *Spoiler*: _Giovanni/Celebi event confirmed by Serebii.net (translation of text)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... excellent


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _More of translated Giovanni/Celebi event script_ 



From Judgement from Serebiiforums:

It seems that with the help of Celebi's timetraveling abilities you have come to the past...!

"Number one... You said you were going to be the strongest in the world! Are you just going to quit!? What are you going to do from now on!?"
"What do you mean strong! Even though you were so many, you all lost to ONE kid!!"
"I don't understand! I don't get what you're saying at all dad!"
"I Don't even want to know! I don't want to become like you! I won't ever be so weak as to rely on others to become strong! I'll become strong! I'll become strong all by myself!"
"All by myself..."

"What do you want, don't just go around and stare at people!"

"If you cannot accept your loss then you cannot move forward... In order to create an even stronger organization, I shall now be alone"
"By gathering a large amount of people, you gain great power, that is what an organization is... That is the power of an orginazation!"
"I've failed my underlings...!
One day I will make sure to revive Team Rocket!!"
"There will come a time when you'll understand..."

Hibiki: where is this?
Hibiki: Ilex forest disappeared? No... It seems like it, but in reality, we are the ones that have been taken to a differnet place?
It's strange! When you turn on the pokegear you hear the date of 3 years ago!
Could it be... That pokemon, Celebi? yeah, it must be Celebi! My gramps told me that Celebi has the mysterious ability to travel through time! We must've been taken to the past by Celebi!

There's someone over there, let's go see!

Hibiki: What's up with him! But their conversation... what was it about I wonder?
Team Rocket's revival? If I recall correctly, Team Rocket were defeated by a kid in Kanto 3 years ago... so this must really be 3 years ago!
Hibiki: Ah! It's the same as before, it's Celebi's timetravel!!


 I think this is a very strong hinting that Silver really is Giovanni's son.





Firefist said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hibiki is Gold's (male player) Japanese name. Kotone is Soul's (female player) Japanese name. At least, I think those are the right names.  And I think that is what it means, yes. Even more of it is being translated right now, as seen above this quote.



Emperor Joker said:


> ... excellent



I know right?


----------



## ZenGamr (Sep 12, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> The only Pokemon I don't like in Lance's lineup is Altaria...



I agree. Though it's not a horrible pokemon, it still looks un-intimidating therefore it fails. Really, they should've put Flygon instead of Altaria, or just leave Aerodactyl in there.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2009)

Ike said:


> I agree. Though it's not a horrible pokemon, it still looks un-intimidating therefore it fails. Really, they should've put Flygon instead of Altaria, or just leave Aerodactyl in there.



I know, my thoughts exactly.  I would've rather had Flygon, hell even Aerodactyl, instead of Altaria. It's base stats are sort of low, there's much better stuff than it.


----------



## Cipher (Sep 12, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> *Spoiler*: _Giovanni/Celebi event confirmed by Serebii.net (translation of text)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





This just keeps getting better and better.  2010 is going to be awesome!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 12, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> EDIT: I just saw the elite four rematch....damn near shat a brick. Lance has the the most epic team ever.



A team that is easily soloed by one pokemon with the bolt/beam moves is a bit linear. 

I think Zard should be replaced with Kingdra or something


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 12, 2009)

derpderpderpderp


----------



## Dave (Sep 12, 2009)

this is a fucking all star game, holy jesus

most of the characters from all the games appear, everything is re-done, in an awesome way

how will gen 5 top this?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 12, 2009)

Best Game since Crystal by fucking far.


----------



## Frieza (Sep 12, 2009)

Dave said:


> this is a fucking all star game, holy jesus
> 
> most of the characters from all the games appear, everything is re-done, in an awesome way
> 
> how will gen 5 top this?



120 or so more pokemon.. nothing missing from HG/SS, New region and include Heonn redone for the tards on a next gen portable.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2009)

It's crazy talk, but somehow Gen 5 will have to top this.



Champagne Supernova said:


> Tidal Lock



Darn, I was just about to link this too.  Pretty late though.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACvlzSCa2wo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 12, 2009)

Giovanni + Honchkrow?

I honestly don't think it's possible for Pokemon to get any more epic than that

Seriously, what can top Mafia Giovanni and Honchkrow?


----------



## Majin Dan (Sep 13, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> this



HOLY SHIT


----------



## Dave (Sep 13, 2009)

back story motherfucking YES


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2009)

This game would've been THAT much batter if it included the Hoenn Region like it did with the Kanto, so we can have 3 regions to fuck with.


----------



## Hentai (Sep 13, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> They've already made an *English patch* (*for both the ROM and actual game*) that translates the menu, attacks, battle screen, items, Pokemon names, and a few other things into English.
> 
> Other rough translations should be coming soon enough, hopefully.


So how do I patch the Game cartridge then?


----------



## Adachi (Sep 13, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> This game would've been THAT much batter if it included the Hoenn Region like it did with the Kanto, so we can have 3 regions to fuck with.


Nintendo would probably bankrupt if they have done it. Too much goodies for the kids in just one game.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2009)

Fable said:


> So how do I patch the Game cartridge then?



I think it's an Action Replay code, I'm not completely sure though. If you look it up, you'll surely find it.


----------



## Hentai (Sep 13, 2009)

Charizard looks so awesome, SO AWESOME


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## ZenGamr (Sep 13, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACvlzSCa2wo[/YOUTUBE]



Ash is badass, the way he kind of tips his cap at the beginning. Damn man, it feels like those guys at gamefreak are giving this game their 150%. These subtle details make the game so much more.



> This game would've been THAT much batter if it included the Hoenn Region like it did with the Kanto, so we can have 3 regions to fuck with.



Is it not enough that they already let you have one of 3 starters from 3 versions, and nearly all the Legendary pokemon in existance? 



But yeah, I agree.


----------



## Hentai (Sep 13, 2009)

Ike said:


> *Ash is badass*, the way he kind of tips his cap at the beginning. Damn man, it feels like those guys at gamefreak are giving this game their 150%. These subtle details make the game so much more.


"ORE WA SATOSHI"


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 13, 2009)

Red is too cool for us he doesn't waste his breath on us mere mortals


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 13, 2009)

Why won't he acknowledge us? Just a few simple words... ;_;


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 13, 2009)

He's Red THE GODDAMN POKEMON TRAINER!

Also:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9JcI5LQvYc[/YOUTUBE]

The nostalgia.


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 13, 2009)

Hahaha, oh wow. You get a Mp3 player with the original Pallet Town theme?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 13, 2009)

The GB players lets you play all the classic Gen 1 music.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 13, 2009)

Ike said:


> Ash is badass





> Ash is badass





> Ash is badass





> Ash is





> Ash




FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 13, 2009)

true.


----------



## Hentai (Sep 13, 2009)

Just played SS Emulator, i cant wait to play it on my DS, so much better.


----------



## Avenger Uchiha (Sep 13, 2009)

I has the game  and Cyndaquil for the win.


----------



## firefist (Sep 13, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> *Spoiler*: _More of translated Giovanni/Celebi event script_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so, the player chose the girl.

_______


*Spoiler*: __ 



why did they change espeon with lapras?
and why is there no green rematch? or is it still undiscovered?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 13, 2009)

I think the Green re-match is undiscovered.

Plus Red's team is basically like Ash's Orange Island team.


----------



## firefist (Sep 13, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> I think the Green re-match is undiscovered.
> 
> Plus Red's team is basically like Ash's Orange Island team.



or it could be to give Red more advantage in this match.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 13, 2009)

How?

Apart from immunity from hail damage Lapras isn't a problem whatsoever.


----------



## firefist (Sep 13, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> How?
> 
> Apart from immunity from hail damage Lapras isn't a problem whatsoever.



the weather advantage, it doesnt loose kp and the ice-based attacks are stronger. And lv80 isnt that low.
maybe they wanted him to have first gen pokemon only, or because it was a gift pokemon back then.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 13, 2009)

Don't have, but want almost too badly.


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 13, 2009)

This might be the ONLY thing I dislike about HG/SS:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtimdEMAXOs[/YOUTUBE]

They fucked up Lavender town 

Compare it to this version from FR/LG:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzW9Xf08GaI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

It's not as spooky anymore.
Beh


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 13, 2009)

The fact they have filled diamond & pearl, and HG & SS so fucking much leads me to believe that the next generation will be entirely original, have a brand new 120 pokemon or so and then maybe another 15 evolutions of current ones (like Dunsparce really needs an evolved form or two) and you see absolutely no kanto/johto/hoenn/sinnoh pokemon in it until you beat the elite 4/get national dex.

Also, I have fallen in love with the Extrasensory Togepi. I now will be using that as my 'team base' the moment I get it (I'll use AR to hatch it) and I'll shove my starter elsewhere on the PC


----------



## firefist (Sep 13, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> This might be the ONLY thing I dislike about HG/SS:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtimdEMAXOs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



you can still use the gb player for the old tunes


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2009)

Green rematch? As in, the guy that would normally be called "Gary" in the anime? If you're talking about him, he DOES have a rematch team.



Firefist said:


> so, the player chose the girl.
> 
> _______
> 
> ...



Yes, exactly.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not even sure. I mean, now Red has two Pokemon with the Water typing. I would've kept Espeon over Lapras.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 13, 2009)

i 8 badges and got the masterball off of elm... and now that dumb ass hibiki is saying something when i try to head east from new bark towards the pokemon league


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 13, 2009)

Lavender Town is dead, now. It used to be my general town area. Inside the huge tower. But Blue has a rematch team? I've gotta get 60 bucks, now.


----------



## Felix (Sep 13, 2009)

These games are almost the "perfect" Pokemon game everyone wished for
Jesus. I'm getting this... Next year


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 13, 2009)

Why a Pidgeot is still Green's highest level pokemon i'll never know.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> i 8 badges and got the masterball off of elm... and now that dumb ass hibiki is saying something when i try to head east from new bark towards the pokemon league



Hm... I don't know if this is required to continue the plot, but did you get Ho-Oh/Lugia yet? It's worth a shot.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 13, 2009)

That is...odd. Pigeot is not that great unless you train it superbly.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> i 8 badges and got the masterball off of elm... and now that dumb ass hibiki is saying something when i try to head east from new bark towards the pokemon league



I think you're supposed to talk with that Dragon Gym Leader chick again.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2009)

Almost 7 hours of gameplay, and I haven't even gone past Union Cave yet. 

God, I take forever to do anything. Even though the game has been left idle without me playing quite a lot, that's still a lot of time considering I haven't even reached Azalea Town.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 13, 2009)

talking to claire again doesnt do anything . ill get lugia then, since i cant think of any other reason.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2009)

LOL, Wooper.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 13, 2009)

How'd you get it in English? Or is it temporarily in English for certain areas?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2009)

Axel the Dark Hero said:


> How'd you get it in English? Or is it temporarily in English for certain areas?



There's an English patch for the game that translates Pokemon names, the menu, most items, attacks and battles into English. Though if in a battle with a trainer, the trainer will still keep a Japanese name. Another patch should be coming soon that has even more stuff translated.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh, ok. I wondered how that would have worked.


----------



## firefist (Sep 13, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Why a Pidgeot is still Green's highest level pokemon i'll never know.



wasnt a Pidgey his first pokemon (not counting his starter)?


----------



## Hentai (Sep 13, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> This might be the ONLY thing I dislike about HG/SS:


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 13, 2009)

Awesome game is awesome


----------



## Hentai (Sep 13, 2009)

Red Gyarados Fans:


----------



## Dave (Sep 13, 2009)

i cant wait to score me a fresh red hot gyarados

oh god i dont wanna wait until 2010


----------



## Kyo. (Sep 13, 2009)

i so want to buy this now


----------



## Dave (Sep 13, 2009)

hold me kyo, THIS ISNT FAIR


----------



## Adachi (Sep 13, 2009)

Anyone here playing it on no$gba?


----------



## Hentai (Sep 13, 2009)

Dave said:


> i cant wait to score me a fresh red hot gyarados
> 
> oh god i dont wanna wait until 2010





Kyo. said:


> i so want to buy this now





Dave said:


> hold me kyo, THIS ISNT FAIR


STFU AND IMPORT


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Anyone here playing it on no$gba?



I play it on an iTouch DS.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Anyone here playing it on no$gba?



I am, why?


----------



## Kyo. (Sep 13, 2009)

i wont play it on an emulator, i want the original game with the cool box and the awesome manual and all that shit.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 13, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> I am, why?


May I ask how'd you get it to work? I'm assuming you dl'ed it from Romulation?


----------



## Seany (Sep 13, 2009)

Vs. Red is so bloody cool


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2009)

Adachi said:


> May I ask how'd you get it to work? I'm assuming you dl'ed it from Romulation?



Hang on, I actually have a screenshot of the settings you need.



And also, in the Controls, disable the Joystick/Gamepads thing. If it's enabled, it'll freeze every time you try to save.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 13, 2009)

Isn't there also a code where you have to activate every time you play in order to bypass the game's anti-piracy check?


----------



## C. Hook (Sep 13, 2009)

I'll be waiting till I finish my current team in Firered. I ditched my charmander (Starters SUCK!) and picked up a Mankey as my main guy. I soon had collected a team of Primeape, Nidoking, Parasect, Cloister, Hypno, and Electrode. It's fun going through the game without using the starter. I taught my Charmander Cut.

What are the pokemon exclusive to either version?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Isn't there also a code where you have to activate every time you play in order to bypass the game's anti-piracy check?



Mhm. This is the code. You have to go to cheats, make a new one, checkmark "Action Replay DS", and make sure to checkmark "RAW" as well. 

020DD9E4 E1A00000
020D3820 E1A00000


----------



## Proxy (Sep 13, 2009)

Another remake? Oh, how I loved Pokemon Gold.

Cyndaquil was the my first when I had it.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 13, 2009)

It is really worth it to pirate the game and deal with anti-piracy checks?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> It is really worth it to pirate the game and deal with anti-piracy checks?



The cheat I posted completely eliminates the anti-piracy checks.

And I'm still getting the English version, I just wanted to try the game out anyway.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 13, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> It is really worth it to pirate the game and deal with anti-piracy checks?





you do your name no justice at all. ur supposed to be the first one inline to cheat the system man.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 13, 2009)

how do u get the english patch you guys?

is it only for the PC or can it be used with the SD cards?


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 13, 2009)

I dunno. I'm now attempting to navigate the Japanese version of SS now. ARRGH! I CAN'T READ IT!


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 13, 2009)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> how do u get the english patch you guys?
> 
> is it only for the PC or can it be used with the SD cards?



I'm not sure where it is, and it's not very far along anyway. They won't finish the english patch before the game comes out in english I can tell you that much.

Anyway yes you apply the patch before putting it onto your cart


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks. I'll try to find it. I am incredibly confused by the dialogue in Japanese, even though I can read it. Not translate it, just read it.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 13, 2009)

2Shea said:


> I'm not sure where it is, and it's not very far along anyway. They won't finish the english patch before the game comes out in english I can tell you that much.
> 
> Anyway yes you apply the patch before putting it onto your cart



oh ok, where can i get this patch?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2009)

You can get the patched version from here.

Keile


----------



## Stalin (Sep 13, 2009)

So you can like play the game on an emulator?


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah. It's not hard as long as you have the right software.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 13, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> You can get the patched version from here.
> 
> Keile



Is this a patch for everything in the game?
Will it work on the M3DS?


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 13, 2009)

So far, it hasn't worked on the intro and mom's talking. I'm testing it further.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 13, 2009)

You mean the file of the game?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> You mean the file of the game?



Yes. The .nds file.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 13, 2009)

This game is far too badass. I'm running around in Goldenrod after having nabbed my 6th Badge - Typhlosion solo'd the last two Gym Leaders by himself.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2009)

Typhlosion w/ Thunderpunch and Flame Thrower/ Fire Blast = ONE BADASS SON OF A MOTHERFUCKING BITCH.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 13, 2009)

Didn't the stat system change with physical vs. special? Is that combo on Typhlosion still beasting after all this time?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2009)

IMO it is. 

Still, TP on him is a good counter to a good few pokemans.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 14, 2009)

@Death-kun: right now I'm at the Mr. Pokemon and Prof. Oak part; I have all the settings set the same as your screenshot, and I have the Action Replay code activated every time I play, but occasionally I can't access to the menu on the bottom screen (I clicked on them and nothing happened), which leads to a blue screen whenever I enter a house. The video link you posted didn't say much about it aside from having the correct settings and the code activated. Does this happen to you also?


----------



## Munak (Sep 14, 2009)

I've just realized Totodile's final form now has access to Aqua Jet.

I've sealed my pick.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 14, 2009)

HOLY FUCK, I LOST ALL MY SAVED DATA FOR EVRY GAME

MY JUS AND TWEWY ARE GONE

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

w/E, i'LL JUST WAIT UNTIL THE eNGLISH VERSION COMES OUT


----------



## firefist (Sep 14, 2009)

got it to work thx to Death-kun, however when I hit the safe button it freezes.
Well w/e I just play some hours through on the weekend or so, its only a bit testing.


----------



## Majin Dan (Sep 14, 2009)

Adachi said:


> HOLY FUCK, I LOST ALL MY SAVED DATA FOR EVRY GAME
> 
> MY JUS AND TWEWY ARE GONE
> 
> ...



AND that's why i'm waiting for it to come here in the states, 
However i wonder if they'll be a way to get leafeon or the other one in Kanto/joto?


----------



## firefist (Sep 14, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> AND that's why i'm waiting for it to come here in the states,
> However i wonder if they'll be a way to get leafeon or the other one in Kanto/joto?



maybe when you lvl it up in the viridian forest?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 14, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> AND that's why i'm waiting for it to come here in the states,
> However i wonder if they'll be a way to get leafeon or the other one in Kanto/joto?



Yeah, same with Magezone and Probopass. I think they'll have a held item somewhere or something which they hold that lets them evolve


----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 14, 2009)

Cyndaquil is some ugly ass pokemon

i chose my pokemon on looks....they gta look cool n badass

thats i always chose Totodile so it can evolve into Feraligatr


----------



## firefist (Sep 14, 2009)

Al-Yasa said:


> Cyndaquil is some ugly ass pokemon
> 
> i chose my pokemon on looks....they gta look cool n badass
> 
> thats i always chose Totodile so it can evolve into Feraligatr


----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 14, 2009)

does not look better than Feraligatr

Feraligatr is much scarier and cooler  and bigger


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 14, 2009)

Al-Yasa said:


> Cyndaquil is some ugly ass pokemon
> 
> i chose my pokemon on looks....they gta look cool n badass
> 
> thats i always chose Totodile so it can evolve into Feraligatr



How many nappies do you go through a week?


----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 14, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> How many nappies do you go through a week?



around 6

the way i chose my pokemon is really up to me


----------



## Hentai (Sep 14, 2009)

I like both Cyndaquil and Totodile 
Still cant decide what to take


----------



## Roy (Sep 14, 2009)

So its just a re-make? any other new features besides better visuals?


----------



## Hentai (Sep 14, 2009)

Roy said:


> So its just a re-make? any other new features besides better visuals?


You are slow arent you?

Seriously in this games are so much new things that it will most likely top every Game before by far.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 14, 2009)

Roy said:


> So its just a re-make? any other new features besides better visuals?





You seriously need to go on Serebii and other websites and check out how much content has been stuffed into this game.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Sep 14, 2009)

Someone's already updated pokesav for the people who really need their max IV/eved pokemon already.
The only thing is that it most likely doesn't work with any patched ROM saves, only the original clean ones.


----------



## firefist (Sep 14, 2009)

Al-Yasa said:


> does not look better than Feraligatr
> 
> Feraligatr is much scarier and cooler  and bigger



whatever...


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 14, 2009)

Fable said:


> I like both Cyndaquil and Totodile
> Still cant decide what to take



Just get all 3 of em :ho


----------



## Hentai (Sep 14, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Just get all 3 of em :ho


You know that isnt possible in the first game


----------



## ZenGamr (Sep 14, 2009)

Fable said:


> You are slow arent you?
> 
> Seriously in this games are so much new things that it will most likely top every Game before by far.



First pokemon game in history to surpass the 9.0 mark on gamespot. Just watch.


----------



## Hentai (Sep 14, 2009)

Pokemon was always shortly below 10 (9.5) in my opinion


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 14, 2009)

Ike said:


> Ash is badass



Ash won't be badass until he's.
1: Getting a gun.
2: Hurts someone.
3: Gets hurt and not heal 2 seconds later.
4: AGE. He needs to bloody age.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah he's been 10 for ten years now 

IMO they should get a new protagonist and have Ash appear as an older and more mature trainer, similar to how we saw Snake in MGS2


----------



## firefist (Sep 14, 2009)

Fable said:


> Pokemon was always shortly below 10 (9.5) in my opinion



r/b were quite full of bugs :ho




but it was sure fun to do the trick


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 14, 2009)

Fable said:


> You know that isnt possible in the first game



Sure it is, you just got to know someone with Pokemon and a DS.

1. Make Pokemon gamefile
2. Choose starter
3. Trade Starter to other Pokemon game.
4. Repeat procces with different starter.
5. Now make the file you'll be using and choose your last starter Pokemon
6. Catch 2 throwaway Pokemon and trade them for the starters waiting on the other game.

That's how I did it with Pearl when i first got it.


----------



## firefist (Sep 14, 2009)

PS3 exclusives

They got their copies of the game. Just look at the Lugia figure 
Check out their video's, too.


----------



## Shiron (Sep 14, 2009)

Got my copy in the mail today. I'm not too far yet, but it's still been fun thus far.


----------



## Hentai (Sep 14, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Sure it is, you just got to know someone with Pokemon and a DS.
> 
> 1. Make Pokemon gamefile
> 2. Choose starter
> ...


Oh THAT....i might try....


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 14, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Yeah he's been 10 for ten years now
> 
> IMO they should get a new protagonist and have Ash appear as an older and more mature trainer, similar to how we saw Snake in MGS2



Or, Team Rockets can get guns. Since they can seemingly get money out of nowhere to buy giant robots that always have a loophole against Pikachu's Thunderbolt and shoot Ash's damn head. Then Red can be the protagonist.


----------



## firefist (Sep 14, 2009)

Sandaime said:


> Or, Team Rockets can get guns. Since they can seemingly get money out of nowhere to buy giant robots that always have a loophole against Pikachu's Thunderbolt and shoot Ash's damn head. Then Red can be the protagonist.



there was an episode with guns, but its banned.


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2009)

Where can I catch a ditto and is it a day or night pokemon? Because on day in golden rod by the big trainer by the tree of goldenrod and I went to the grass and found a ditto, after that my game froze and I couldn't find one ever since.


----------



## Hentai (Sep 14, 2009)

It's probably rare


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 14, 2009)

I got Cyndaquil! Yay! But, I just saved my game. Nice sprite work. Stupid patch, not working...


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 14, 2009)

Axel the Dark Hero said:


> I got Cyndaquil! Yay! But, I just saved my game. Nice sprite work. Stupid patch, not working...



 Ha-Ha!


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Sep 14, 2009)

> Where can I catch a ditto and is it a day or night pokemon? Because on day in golden rod by the big trainer by the tree of goldenrod and I went to the grass and found a ditto, after that my game froze and I couldn't find one ever since.


Route 34/35?

Apparently 5% encounter rate.


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2009)

Do you have the source?


----------



## Roy (Sep 14, 2009)

Fable said:


> You are slow arent you?
> 
> Seriously in this games are so much new things that it will most likely top every Game before by far.



Alright, mind telling me what they are? I'm trying to decide if I should buy one of these or finally buy Diamon/Pearl/Platinum.


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 14, 2009)

Roy said:


> Alright, mind telling me what they are? I'm trying to decide if I should buy one of these or finally buy Diamon/Pearl/Platinum.



Chapter 463 - "Is he more skilled than Itachi ?"


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 14, 2009)

Falco-san, your team looks awesome. Mine, well...It'll probably include Gyarados, and some other random pokemon.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 14, 2009)

I hate maganium.^


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 14, 2009)

That's why I got Cyndaquil. Generally awesome Fire-type. pairs well generally. All-in-all, great starter. And, does anyone know if your starter evolves, does it still follow you around?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 14, 2009)

Every single pokemon in the game follows you around 

I'm getting Chikorita as my starter but I'm ditching it the moment I get the Extrasensory Togepi egg 

Togekiss pek


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2009)

There are overworld sprites for all 493 Pokemon. There's even an overworld sprite for a shiny version of all 493 Pokemon. A Pokemon will follow you as long as it's the first one in the party and hasn't fainted.



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Extrasensory Togepi egg
> 
> Togekiss pek



I'm training that little guy right now. pek


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 14, 2009)

Sweet. Thanks. I'm playing now. Just got Running Shoes. Playing in Japanese, though. (Patch didn't work.) Enjoying experience of playing in Japanese, though.


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 14, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> I hate maganium.^



It's ok.
Meganium hates you too. 



> Falco-san, your team looks awesome. Mine, well...It'll probably include Gyarados, and some other random pokemon.



Are you gonna catch them ingame or pre-breed them?


----------



## Adachi (Sep 14, 2009)

Adachi said:


> @Death-kun: right now I'm at the Mr. Pokemon and Prof. Oak part; I have all the settings set the same as your screenshot, and I have the Action Replay code activated every time I play, but occasionally I can't access to the menu on the bottom screen (I clicked on them and nothing happened), which leads to a blue screen whenever I enter a house. The video link you posted didn't say much about it aside from having the correct settings and the code activated. Does this happen to you also?


Quoting so Death-kun can see


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2009)

Hm, I've never ever gotten the blue screen when entering a house, but I have experienced when the bottom screen won't work when you try to click them. I just save a lot, but usually that happens to me after I exit a building, though it hasn't happened to me much. I just exit the emulator and then reload the save file. Try that maybe? Do you only experience the problem when you go into Mr. Pokemon's house or something?


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 14, 2009)

In-game. And, I had the freezing problem when I got to the part where the other gender confronts you.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2009)

Axel the Dark Hero said:


> In-game. And, I had the freezing problem when I got to the part where the other gender confronts you.



How did the freeze look? Did the music keep playing, or did you just get a black screen?


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 14, 2009)

The music kept playing, and the person's Marril was moving, but no controls worked.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 14, 2009)

Roy said:


> Alright, mind telling me what they are? I'm trying to decide if I should buy one of these or finally buy Diamon/Pearl/Platinum.



You clearly buy both

That's not even up for discussion. As awesome as HGSS is, there are still pokemon that you can only get from the Sinnoh game


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2009)

Axel the Dark Hero said:


> The music kept playing, and the person's Marril was moving, but no controls worked.



When that happens, you exit the emulator, then reopen the file and load your save again. It should work again.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks. Does that happen a lot? And I didn't save beforehand. I guess I'll have to learn to do that again.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## TSC (Sep 14, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6PQRpbsKVg[/YOUTUBE]

Did anyone see this retarded but hilarious "review" on Heart Gold and Soul Silver?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 15, 2009)

TSC said:


> Did anyone see this retarded but hilarious "review" on Heart Gold and Soul Silver?


 I'm so confused. He kept switching the generation numbers when talking about the games.

Of course, I was distracted by his jiggling double-chin to pay attention to what he was saying. Anyways, I'm guessing he was supposed to be trolling. He needs work though.


----------



## Majin Dan (Sep 15, 2009)

Roy said:


> Alright, mind telling me what they are? I'm trying to decide if I should buy one of these or finally buy Diamon/Pearl/Platinum.



this whole thread is on it dork


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 15, 2009)

TSC said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6PQRpbsKVg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Did anyone see this retarded but hilarious "review" on Heart Gold and Soul Silver?



Fuck that kid, I've been playing Pokemon before he was probably even born. What a disgraceful showing of a Pokemon "fan".


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 15, 2009)

What a stupid little fat cunt.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 15, 2009)

Nothing like an immature brat discussing about "Pokemon 4" for the Nintendo DS. 

I like how he counts Pokemon RSE as "Pokemon 1."


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 15, 2009)

TSC said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6PQRpbsKVg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Did anyone see this retarded but hilarious "review" on Heart Gold and Soul Silver?


----------



## Hentai (Sep 15, 2009)

Exactly my thoughts


----------



## firefist (Sep 15, 2009)

TSC said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6PQRpbsKVg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Did anyone see this retarded but hilarious "review" on Heart Gold and Soul Silver?



omg.... what a tard.


----------



## Frieza (Sep 15, 2009)

LMAO... can not wait for pokemon 5! I am hoping for a new pokemon called Mew.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 15, 2009)

OniTasku said:


> Fuck that kid, *I've been playing Pokemon before he was probably even born.* What a disgraceful showing of a Pokemon "fan".



Quoted for truth for all of us


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 15, 2009)

IS THIS OUT?!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 15, 2009)

In japanz 

We don't get it over here (the UK, I say this because you like the arse(nal) ) for like another 6 or 7 months


----------



## Roy (Sep 15, 2009)

When is it out for the US? I'd say about early 2010 right?


----------



## Hentai (Sep 15, 2009)

Roy said:


> When is it out for the US? I'd say about early 2010 right?


Spring 2010 in US


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 15, 2009)

I can't decide on my future team.
It's either gonna be the one in my sig or: 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Kyo. (Sep 15, 2009)

that is all


----------



## Kyo. (Sep 15, 2009)

TSC said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6PQRpbsKVg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Did anyone see this retarded but hilarious "review" on Heart Gold and Soul Silver?



i'm gonna murder him.

im gonna murder him and the im gonna murder him again.

disgusting son of a bitch. i have pubes older than that fat punk.

jesus christ


----------



## firefist (Sep 15, 2009)

Kyo. said:


> that is all



it's not fair to compare the first&second gen design to the rest :ho


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 15, 2009)

Kyo. said:


> that is all



Who gives a fuck?
It's his overworld sprite that matters.
And that's 10 times as better than "Red with his cap on backwards"


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 15, 2009)

I agree with that character design chart.  Seriously the 2nd Gen Art is a lot better and if I was a new Pokemon fan that saw the new look of Gold, I would probably say this version is shit.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, I love the Team Rocket clothing - wish we could keep it.


----------



## Hentai (Sep 15, 2009)

maybe i should do it like this sig


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2009)

Should I totally have this made into a set?


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 15, 2009)

Possibly, but you should also post/link to the full sized version


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 15, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Who gives a fuck?
> It's his overworld sprite that matters.
> And that's 10 times as better than "Red with his cap on backwards"



Does Red have one of those things?


----------



## El Torero (Sep 15, 2009)

Our world is different,

our world you must to see,



our world is something new and essential,

and if you want to be the best...

Catch them all for once to all.




Churuchuruchuru, this is Pokemon! Churuchuruchuru!


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 15, 2009)

Fable said:


> maybe i should do it like this sig



Yeah, you should definitely do it just like that guy's sig


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 15, 2009)

Indeed.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 15, 2009)

Lol the new gen gold trainer looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 

So have there been any glitches found on this sucker, yet?


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 15, 2009)

Not that I know of. Mine has frozen once. But I save profusely now.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh it's so true, it's so true

EDIT: what the freak? This post was directed to Kyo's post on the previous page sorry


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 15, 2009)

No glitches yet, or saving profusely and freezing?


----------



## Din (Sep 15, 2009)

The review video got removed 

What all did he say?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah, the vid is gone...

I really wanted to see a fat fuck make a fool of himself.


----------



## firefist (Sep 15, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Yeah, the vid is gone...
> 
> I really wanted to see a fat fuck make a fool of himself.



it was not that much fun to watch in the end.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 15, 2009)

So what did he say?

Did he say; "bullshit, bullshit,bullshit, im a fatass, bullshit, bullshit, twinkies, pokemon". ?

Or did he actually debate topics and such?


----------



## firefist (Sep 15, 2009)

he said that pokemon r/s/e were pokemon 1, pokemon firered and leafgreen pokemon 2, pokemon d/p/pt pokemon 3 and hg/ss would be pokemon 4 then (that explains the title).
He said story sucks and that graphics were horrible, using a kind of slow motion effect, a really annoying one.
the only positive thing he said was something along: "the music is good but since you can turn it off its not fair, so its a 1 out of 5"
I wouldnt call that debating lol


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Sep 15, 2009)

So, I  can't decide whether I want Quagsire or Lapras for my team's water type. Suggestions?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 15, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Should I totally have this made into a set?



Yes, yes you should.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 15, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> So have there been any glitches found on this sucker, yet?


the entire top half of the grassy area in the national park went black... i coudnt see no trainers that are normally there, or anything else for that matter 


Écureuil fou said:


> So, I  can't decide whether I want Quagsire or Lapras for my team's water type. Suggestions?


i'd go with milotic =/ if i dint have feraligator, but i guess lapras would be my pick.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 15, 2009)

Quagsire, depending on the moves and type matchups in your party. And Lapras, for the Hp abilities and additional ice-type. Interesting...I vote Quagsire. Lapras has been overused, in my opinion.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 15, 2009)

anyone here use flash cards?
this game just seem to crash on me when i save xD... som just gonna wait for the english one to come out 8S


----------



## Robert Haydn (Sep 15, 2009)

Just wanted to say I can't wait for this game. I've never played played a game set in Jhoto so I'm really excited about this. I'm gonna break tradition and not choose the fire starter, but I can't decide between Totodile or Chikorita.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 15, 2009)

Try Totodile. But, there are many good water types, and good Grass types. I dunno there.  I usually get Cyndaquil, or Totodile if I want to change pace.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Sep 15, 2009)

I forgot to take into consideration the other Pokemon I'll run into. I your opinion, what are the best fire, grass, and water types you can catch than train relatively early? I wouldn't want to pick Totodile and have to go with stuff like Oddish and Ponyta.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Sep 15, 2009)

So here's what I have planned for a team so far:

Typhlosion
Ampharos
Lapras/Quagsire/Red Gyarados/Octillery (Can't decide.)
Exeggutor (Unless I can find a better grass type.)
Togekiss/Xatu (Depends on whether or not I can evolve Togetic before E4.)
Heracross


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 15, 2009)

For fire, the first other than Cyndaquil is Growlithe, I think. For water, Wooper is good, and there's Lapras as well. Friday exclusive, though. As for Grass, Hoppip would be the easiest beginning choice. I would go with Mareep as well. Ampharos is an asset later on.

And the team looks good, Écureuil fou.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 15, 2009)

Gold/Silver's early 'mons are the best in any day.

Pidgey, Wooper, Mareep, Bellsprout, fucking Onix as well.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 15, 2009)

Sounds like a good team, but what's the starter, Stroev?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 15, 2009)

A pretty cool fire type in the game is Houndour but you can't get it until you get to Kanto. There's a hell of a lot of water pokemon throughout the game but the only fire pokemon you'll find are Vulpix (Silver), Growlithe (Gold), Magmar, Slugma and Ponyta.

Vupix and Growlithe can be found by the Ruins of Alpha (like just after the first gym type of early). Magmar can be found by the 4th gym but there's only a 5-10% chance you'll find one in the area you'll be looking in (they're pretty rare). The Slugma and Ponyta are available after you've unlocked Kanto.

So yeah, if you don't want a fire starter your best bet is to get either the Growlithe or Vulpix early on and evolve them, preferably at level 48 and 47 respectively


----------



## Adachi (Sep 15, 2009)

GODDAMN YOU PIG, UPLOAD THAT FUCKING VIDEO BACK ON AGAIN

CAN'T YOU TAKE A LITTLE CRITICISM, MAN THE FUCK UP


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 15, 2009)

Gyrados >>>>>>>>>>>> Other water types. That's been fact since Gen 1.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 15, 2009)

I would say the same thing if it wasn't for the fact that Gyarados is part Flying.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 15, 2009)

The flying type kills the grass weakness, but doubles the electric, which is the general water-killer for most of the people I know. And it can't learn fly. Sometimes it angers me to that fact.


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 15, 2009)

someone else uploaded the video again:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1p2WRGdUdiA[/YOUTUBE]
This kid is such an idiot


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 15, 2009)

Axel the Dark Hero said:


> The flying type kills the grass weakness, but doubles the electric, which is the general water-killer for most of the people I know. And it can't learn fly. Sometimes it angers me to that fact.



Indeed, it annoys me at times as well. Though I still always have a Gyarados in my final team when I face the Elite Four.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 15, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> someone else uploaded the video again:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1p2WRGdUdiA[/YOUTUBE]
> This kid is such an idiot



lol what a retard.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes. Gyarados owns, but is weak to a general type found in most pokemon trainer teams.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 15, 2009)

Axel the Dark Hero said:


> The flying type kills the grass weakness, but doubles the electric, which is the general water-killer for most of the people I know. And it can't learn fly. Sometimes it angers me to that fact.



Gyarados is the most used water pokemon for a reason. Immunity to ground is an excellent bonus and having a double weakness to a common attack isn't a huge problem, both Salamence and Scizor have a double weakness but they're still used everywhere. Flying isn't a great attacking type either, not is Fly really that great of a move, Dragon Dance-Waterfall-Ice Fang-Bite is more than adequate for Gyarados, Earthquake is you have the TM

Though really, as far as moves goes:

Totadile > Cyndaquil > Meganium. However Totadile has to compete with Gyarados for a slot for physical water though really it wouldn't matter that different since Totadile gets both Sword and Dragon Dance and a good movepool


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 15, 2009)

True. The best thing about Gyarados is the ground immunity and its movepool creates a good foundation for general battle.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm going to have a quick blast of Heart Gold in a bit but I doubt I'll play all the way through. I'll just wait for the US release.

Looking forward to a massive nostalgia bomb. I wasted so much time on Gold when I was younger.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 15, 2009)

Axel the Dark Hero said:


> True. The best thing about Gyarados is the ground immunity and its movepool creates a good foundation for general battle.



I wouldn't really say his movepool is that great, to be honest but that might be because I'm a bit of a Gyarados fanboy and thinks he should get better moves. Especially since he can't get any egg moves and his pre-evolution is one of the worst as far as moves goes, I really think he should get more of the Fang attacks


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Sep 15, 2009)

According to Bulbapidea, Heracross isn't in this game? Can you guys confirm or deny?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 15, 2009)

Bulbapedia would still be getting updated, nearly every pokemon in HGSS look like that on Bulbapedia


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Sep 15, 2009)

Good, because I was about to rage.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 15, 2009)

....just got Pokemon Platinum .

first pokemon since....lol Gold. (only did emerald partially thru emulator)

how should i approach this.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 15, 2009)

Approach?^

With an open mind and expect some cool shit.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 15, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> ....just got Pokemon Platinum .
> 
> first pokemon since....lol Gold. (only did emerald partially thru emulator)
> 
> how should i approach this.



Don't read up on breeding and crap whilst playing it for the first time. It totally ruined the game for me. Leave all that crap until the end, which is what I will do with the two new installments.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 15, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> ....just got Pokemon Platinum .
> 
> first pokemon since....lol Gold. (only did emerald partially thru emulator)
> 
> how should i approach this.





NaraShikamaru said:


> Don't read up on breeding and crap whilst playing it for the first time. It totally ruined the game for me. Leave all that crap until the end, which is what I will do with the two new installments.




Exactly like he said lol. Wait until you're 100% done playing and enjoying the game to get into anything competitive.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 16, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> someone else uploaded the video again:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1p2WRGdUdiA[/YOUTUBE]
> This kid is such an idiot


DAT CHIN                     .


----------



## Majin Dan (Sep 16, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Gyarados is the most used water pokemon for a reason. Immunity to ground is an excellent bonus and having a double weakness to a common attack isn't a huge problem, both Salamence and Scizor have a double weakness but they're still used everywhere. Flying isn't a great attacking type either, not is Fly really that great of a move, Dragon Dance-Waterfall-Ice Fang-Bite is more than adequate for Gyarados, Earthquake is you have the TM
> 
> Though really, as far as moves goes:
> 
> Totadile > Cyndaquil > Meganium. However Totadile has to compete with Gyarados for a slot for physical water though really it wouldn't matter that different since Totadile gets both *Sword and Dragon Dance* and a good movepool


Wait... in Gen 4? or In HGSS


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 16, 2009)

Can't believe Lt. Surge has a Pachirisu 

Why give a badass like him a pokemon like Pachirisu?


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 16, 2009)

Because he's really a softy on the inside.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 16, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> Wait... in Gen 4? or In HGSS



In Gen 4, it gets Sword Dance through TM and Dragon Dance as a egg move


----------



## Hentai (Sep 16, 2009)

Welcome fellow Members to my review of POKEMON 4 for the DS


----------



## Seany (Sep 16, 2009)

Kyo. said:


> that is all


The new artwork definatley is awful.


----------



## Hentai (Sep 16, 2009)

Seany said:


> The new artwork definatley is awful.


Oh c'mon its, just anime.
You wont see it like that anyway, besides in the manual if you read that.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 16, 2009)

Any translation guides out yet?

And Gold looks stupid i agree.

Silver though pek


----------



## Nimander (Sep 16, 2009)

Would it be over the top if I started a "Countdown to HG/SS"?

Be honest with me, people:ho


On a serious not, Lt. Surge with a Pachirisu?!  Does not fucking compute

I just hope they don't fuck around with the Elite Four.


----------



## firefist (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah Gyarados is cool 
I know how I always did it to evolve Magikarp.
Catching a Magikarp, leaving it at the pension, beating the gym(s), taking it back, and it mostly was around lvl 15. by then, maybe even higher.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 16, 2009)

Pachirisu should be traded for a Jolteon or Luxray or some cool shit like that


----------



## Nimander (Sep 16, 2009)

Shit, Ampharos would be a better freakin' choice.

But seeing as how this is the Surgemeister, I'm betting that Pachirisu still solos though

Freakin' Kanto Gym Leaders.


----------



## Hentai (Sep 16, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> someone else uploaded the video again:


----------



## Velocity (Sep 16, 2009)

I think we can forgive Guile Surge for having a Pachirisu, since it's quite the effective Special Wall... I mean, besides... He does have an Electivire and Mangetron. Those are damn badass.


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 16, 2009)

1TrueSensei said:


> Shit, Ampharos would be a better freakin' choice.
> 
> But seeing as how this is the Surgemeister, I'm betting that Pachirisu still solos though
> 
> Freakin' Kanto Gym Leaders.


He should have a Luxray imo.
I'm going to re-defeat the Gym leaders before I take on Red btw. Somehow everything pales in comparison to taking on fucking Red.

It just pisses me off they made him more like Ash then Red.
Where's his fucking Poliwrath?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 16, 2009)

Well I finally got around to opening my game and I have to say the remixes of the music so far will bring back that nostalgic feeling from when you played the game back in the GBC days.  Definitely getting the OST to this.  

The setup is nice and everything.  Right now I'm looking for a Pidgey and evolving Cyndaquil to Quilava before taking on Falkner.


----------



## Hentai (Sep 16, 2009)

dragonbattousai said:


> Yeah, you should definitely do it just like that guy's sig


Hahaha 

I was abut to do it the other way around, but you got me there


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 16, 2009)

That guy doing the music part sounds like a retarded chicken on steroids.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 16, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Any translation guides out yet?
> 
> And Gold looks stupid i agree.
> 
> Silver though pek



There are currently two teams working on translation patches for both the ROMs. I've only tried out one so far though and it's pretty good.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 16, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> I think we can forgive Guile Surge for having a Pachirisu, since it's quite the effective Special Wall... I mean, besides... He does have an Electivire and Mangetron. Those are damn badass.



Pretty much truth. Pachirisu isn't all that bad, people just need to chill lol.


Anyway, nice to hear we have 2 teams working on the translation. I don't really wanna check it out because I'm trying my best to wait, but curiosity may get the best of me lol.


----------



## Shiron (Sep 16, 2009)

Made it up to Goldenrod so far. My team thus far is:
Lv. 19 Croconaw
Lv. 18  Bellsprout
Lv. 18 Spearow
and some HM-slaves. I'm planning to add a Growlithe, Magnemite, and Miltank (or perhaps Kanghaskhan) to round off my team.

Also, I had some doubts, but the Pokewalker's really great. I'm using it right now to train up my Zubat, and playing Capture-mode I've got a Nidoran-male and a Kanghaskhan thus far. When I caught the latter, I became sold on this thing. It may not be the best way of levelling a Pokemon up quickly, but it's good for getting some nice Pokemon early on.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 16, 2009)

Shiron said:


> Made it up to Goldenrod so far. My team thus far is:
> Lv. 19 Croconaw
> Lv. 18  Bellsprout
> Lv. 18 Spearow
> ...



I agree about the Pokewalker.  I have my Pidgey on it right now and I went shopping with it strapped to my pants.  Caught a Nidoran M on it and found an item.  Trying to figure out how to change fields though or get the Pikachu Field onto the thing.  Do you know how?


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm kinda out of the loop when it comes to the Pokewalker.
Do you like, strap it to your belt, or can you just keep it in your pocket?

And catching Pokemon, does it do it automatically or what?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 16, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> I'm kinda out of the loop when it comes to the Pokewalker.
> Do you like, strap it to your belt, or can you just keep it in your pocket?
> 
> And catching Pokemon, does it do it automatically or what?



I clipped it to my pocket, I didn't try putting it in my pocket.  As for catching Pokemon, it cost 10 watts and what you do is you have a choice of attacking or dodging.  It's a simple turn base game and when you have the Pokemon weaken, you just toss a pokeball and that's it.  Pretty simple.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 16, 2009)

My level 23 Togepi just solo'd Morty's level 25 Gengar.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 16, 2009)

Does anyone ever stop their Pokemon evolving? Cyndaquil and Totodile are just too cool. ;__;


----------



## Nimander (Sep 16, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> My level 23 Togepi just solo'd Morty's level 25 Gengar.



Metronome is one badass jutsu.  I can't mention just how many gym battles depended on the difference between Togepi using Wrap and Togepi using Aeroblast lol.  It's like gambling, almost.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 16, 2009)

I know. The same thing has happened to me.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 16, 2009)

1TrueSensei said:


> Metronome is one badass jutsu.  I can't mention just how many gym battles depended on the difference between Togepi using Wrap and Togepi using Aeroblast lol.  It's like gambling, almost.



Actually, once I beat Morty's first Gastly with Sudowoodo, I switched to Togepi while be brought out Gengar, and had Togepi use Encore on Gengar when he used Mean Look, then wrecked him with Extrasensory.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 16, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Actually, once I beat Morty's first Gastly with Sudowoodo, I switched to Togepi while be brought out Gengar, and had Togepi use Encore on Gengar when he used Mean Look, then wrecked him with Extrasensory.





Yeah, that'll do it.  Nice strategy.

*can't wait to get hands on game now*

Why did they wait so long to release the best gen games on the DS?!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 16, 2009)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Does anyone ever stop their Pokemon evolving? Cyndaquil and Totodile are just too cool. ;__;



Not really, though I'm considering stopping my Zigzagoon from evolving in Sapphire, if it's evolution doesn't have Pickup as it's ability.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 16, 2009)

Rain AgiliJetDisc is going to destroy the metagame.

Seriously.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 16, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Not really, though I'm considering stopping my Zigzagoon from evolving in Sapphire, if it's evolution doesn't have Pickup as it's ability.



Yeah the Linoone will have Pickup.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 16, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Rain AgiliJetDisc is going to destroy the metagame.
> 
> Seriously.



Luvdisc?

Nothing but a novelty pokemon.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 16, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Luvdisc?
> 
> Nothing but a novelty pokemon.



I know, but someone on GameFAQs was saying how Luvdisc getting Aqua Jet in HG/SS would break the metagame.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 16, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Luvdisc?
> 
> Nothing but a novelty pokemon.



You REALLY need to know what's a joke and what's not

And trust me, Aquajet Luvdisc is metagame-breaking. Everyone pokemon that is called Charmander or Geodude will quake in fear at your massive priority powers


----------



## Velocity (Sep 16, 2009)

Damn you Pok?mon Soul Silver! I beat the snot out of Team Rocket in Goldenrod, but didn't have the heart to save it. My current save is still just after you get the Team Rocket outfit and I like it too much to lose it. We need sprite customisation.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 16, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> I know, but someone on GameFAQs was saying how Luvdisc getting Aqua Jet in HG/SS would break the metagame.





He does have a point.

Adamant nature+max attack EVs+rain dance boost+STAB.

That's a beast


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 16, 2009)

Wait...you get a team rocket outfit? I have GOT to play this game more.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 16, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> He does have a point.
> 
> Adamant nature+max attack EVs+rain dance boost+STAB.
> 
> That's a beast



+ Choice band + baton pass X3 Swords Dance as well


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 16, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> And trust me, Aquajet Luvdisc is metagame-breaking. Everyone pokemon that is called Charmander or Geodude will quake in fear at your massive priority powers



I bet it could even beat a 252 EV'd HP/Def Groudon.

Srsly.



Champagne Supernova said:


> He does have a point.
> 
> Adamant nature+max attack EVs+rain dance boost+STAB.
> 
> That's a beast



Though it would be good, it would only be good in the NU tier. That's about as much of a boost as it's going to get, sadly.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 16, 2009)

Most likely.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 16, 2009)

Axel the Dark Hero said:


> Wait...you get a team rocket outfit? I have GOT to play this game more.



When Team Rocket take over Goldenrod, they lock the place down. You have to go visit someone in the Underground to get a Team Rocket outfit so you can get past the guard on the ground floor of the Radio Tower. It's just a shame that you keep the outfit for all of a minute or so, since it's waaaay cooler than the normal one.

I took a picture of it here. The quality is terrible, though, since I had to use my iPhone (which seems to suck for picture quality).


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 16, 2009)

Kyorge+Luvdisc combo coming your way


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh, ok. Sweet. Do you keep it the rest of the game?

And weakness=lightning.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 16, 2009)

It won't matter because Aqua Jet's priority will own everyone that tries to counter that unbeatable duo!


----------



## C. Hook (Sep 16, 2009)

That's an impressive base 30 attack stat you're packing there, Luvdisc. 

What would destroy the Metagame more: Luvdisc with Aquajet, or Spinda with quick attack?


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 16, 2009)

True. The dual speed of two Aqua Jets will defeat most any pokemon, provided they are EV and IV trained with the correct nature for attack type.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 16, 2009)

ew IV EV talk .

So I just get the ones with the sweetest moveset and looks. FUCK YEAR LUCARIO WITH BLAZE KICK!


----------



## Velocity (Sep 16, 2009)

Axel the Dark Hero said:


> Oh, ok. Sweet. Do you keep it the rest of the game?



Sadly, no. 



Stroev said:


> ew IV EV talk .
> 
> So I just get the ones with the sweetest moveset and looks. FUCK YEAR LUCARIO WITH BLAZE KICK!



Lucario kicks major tail. It reduces all damage from Rock, Bug and Dark-type attacks to a mere 25% of their actual damage... So it has good survivability, even though it's an awesome Mixed Sweeper.

//Life Orb
Stone Edge
Close Combat
Ice Punch 
Earthquake

Now it not only has nine resistances (three of which are 4x), but can also land super effective hits on 13 different Pokémon Types... In short, that moveset above (with the right stats of course) can wreck most of the Pokémon in the Overused Tier and many of the Uber Pokémon as well.

Lucario = Mega-awesome. Now if only my damn Riolu would evolve.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 16, 2009)

Stroev said:


> ew IV EV talk .
> 
> So I just get the ones with the sweetest moveset and looks. FUCK YEAR LUCARIO WITH BLAZE KICK!



Gyarados + Thunder + Fire Blast + Hyper Beam + Dragon Dance > Lucario


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 16, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Gyarados + Thunder + Fire Blast + Hyper Beam + Dragon Dance > Lucario



Those are all Special moves...Dragon Dance doesn't strengthen them.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Sep 16, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Gyarados + Thunder + Fire Blast + Hyper Beam + Dragon Dance > Lucario



Magikarp > Lucario 


Yeah, I said it


----------



## Velocity (Sep 16, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Gyarados + Thunder + Fire Blast + Hyper Beam + Dragon Dance > Lucario



Aside from Dragon Dance doing nothing for them, Gyarados has terrible Special Attack... Even a hit from the woefully inaccurate Fire Blast isn't guaranteed to OHKO Lucario if Gyarados uses it.

So while Gyarados is looking stupid trying to hit Lucario with a pointless attack, Lucario whacks it with Stone Edge for a quick kill.


----------



## Majin Dan (Sep 16, 2009)

Fable said:


> Okay wait
> 
> *
> WTF where does that Kid get those random numbers from, and didnt he ever hear of Red/Blue or Silver/Gold*



he obviously started with generation 3
Plus i don't really believe the video his face reminds me of this other guy online who's like thirty years old or something and looks like a little kid


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey guys, I made some character-based teams while tinkering around with my bulbapedia user page, mind if I share them?


----------



## Majin Dan (Sep 16, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> Sadly, no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet, but isn't Lucario More Special based? 
Mine:
Calm Mind
Dragon pulse
Psychic
Kamehameha I mean uh Aura Sphere
Plus Shucca berry


omg laser pew pew! said:


> Gyarados + Thunder + Fire Blast + Hyper Beam + Dragon Dance > Lucario


See i've never seen Gyarados as a threat i usually have a quick eletric pkmn on my teams always, except for SS, i plan on using leafeon couldnt' find a good Electric PKMN that would be avalible in the orginal Jhoto, i tried magneton/zone but i can't get a good move list for him :S


Seto Kaiba said:


> Hey guys, I made some character-based teams while tinkering around with my bulbapedia user page, mind if I share them?


please do


----------



## Velocity (Sep 16, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> Sweet, but isn't Lucario More Special based?
> Mine:
> Calm Mind
> Dragon pulse
> ...



What makes Lucario so dangerous is that he's as effective a Physical Sweeper as he is a Special Sweeper. It's hard to predict which of the two ways a Lucario will go, since it's entirely up to the player.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 17, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> please do


----------



## Majin Dan (Sep 17, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


>



Nice but what characters are you basing them off of? Red seems to be PKMN Special Red? 
And oak?
I always figured OAK would have the starters on his team


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 17, 2009)

Oak based on that cheat in Pokemon Blue where you could battle them. I just replaced Blastoise...The rest a mix of some of their strongest pokemon based on the special manga and the anime.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 17, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Those are all Special moves...Dragon Dance doesn't strengthen them.





Wintrale said:


> Aside from Dragon Dance doing nothing for them, Gyarados has terrible Special Attack... Even a hit from the woefully inaccurate Fire Blast isn't guaranteed to OHKO Lucario if Gyarados uses it.
> 
> So while Gyarados is looking stupid trying to hit Lucario with a pointless attack, Lucario whacks it with Stone Edge for a quick kill.



I don't know much more sarcasm I could have put into my post but it's clear that it wasn't enough.

Also Gyarados is one of the best Lucario counters around. Intimidate on the switch and then Earthquake. Stone Edge is the worst attack in the game


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 17, 2009)

Stone Edge is great. I prefer Rock Slide due to it's higher accuracy and PP though.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 17, 2009)

Stone Edge has actually been coded so that it will always miss at the most critical times. 

True story


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 17, 2009)

Well, I try to teach Rock Slide in place of Stone Edge whenever I can.


----------



## Munak (Sep 17, 2009)

I almost felt sorry for Rock Type attacks with their accuracy.

But then there was Stealth Rock. 

Speaking of accuracy though, this is the reason why I use the 100% acc. but weaker beam/bolt/thrower attacks rather than thunder/blizzard/blast attacks. Though if I have the pokemoney and the constitution to place my bets on luck which always screws me over, I might use the latter.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 17, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> I almost felt sorry for Rock Type attacks with their accuracy.
> 
> But then there was Stealth Rock.
> 
> Speaking of accuracy though, this is the reason why I use the 100% acc. but weaker beam/bolt/thrower attacks rather than thunder/blizzard/blast attacks. Though if I have the pokemoney and the constitution to place my bets on luck which always screws me over, I might use the latter.



Well with the exception of Fire Blast, pretty much the weaker versions (Surf/Ice Beam/Thunderbolt) is almost used exclusively over the stronger/less accurate moves. There are exceptions such as Blizzard in a hail team and Thunders used exclusively in ubers but you're right


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 17, 2009)

Didn't Smogon want to ban Stealth Rock from competitive battles?


----------



## firefist (Sep 17, 2009)

lol you can trade any pokemon against a steelix from jasmine in-game.


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 17, 2009)

Firefist said:


> lol you can trade any pokemon against a steelix from jasmine in-game.



"Here Jasmine, it's a Bidoof. A very rare Pokemon from the Sinnoh region"

:ho


----------



## Shiron (Sep 17, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Didn't Smogon want to ban Stealth Rock from competitive battles?


Other than lurkers, only a few people wanted to ban it (and even those just wanted to see a Stealth Rock-free metagame to try and see just how strong its effect of its metagame really is, and possibly ban it depending on the results); the majority of actual posters were against it being banned and didn't get the point of it (which is why nothing happened there).


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 17, 2009)

Enough of EV and IV shit in the pokemon thread gaiz


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Enough of EV and IV shit in the pokemon thread gaiz



This is what all Pokemon masters strive for, mah boi.


----------



## ZenGamr (Sep 17, 2009)

Just found out you can have rematches with old gym leaders you've defeated. Their pokemon are also stronger and cooler. Damn, is there anything they haven't thought of yet? It's like they tried to fix every little wish we had in the past. 

Oh, can you trade your pokemon from Diamond and Pearl over to this game? I had such a badass lineup in that game, I don't wanna start over.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2009)

Ike said:


> Just found out you can have rematches with old gym leaders you've defeated. Their pokemon are also stronger and cooler. Damn, is there anything they haven't thought of yet? It's like they tried to fix every little wish we had in the past.
> 
> Oh, can you trade your pokemon from Diamond and Pearl over to this game? I had such a badass lineup in that game, I don't wanna start over.



We know, we know.  Well, I knew at least lol.

And yes, you can trade with D/P/Pt. I'll be trading a lot of my competitive play Pokemon over to Heart Gold when it comes out in North America.


----------



## ZenGamr (Sep 17, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> We know, we know.  Well, I knew at least lol.
> 
> And yes, you can trade with D/P/Pt. I'll be trading a lot of my competitive play Pokemon over to Heart Gold when it comes out in North America.



Sweet, I can rest easy knowing I don't need to waste hours again. Oh, and I meant that I just found out about the gym leader thing. Of course I know you guys already know about it


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2009)

I just wish the phone was more reliable this time around for re-battling trainers. I'm really going to miss the Vs. Seeker.


----------



## Hentai (Sep 17, 2009)

Firefist said:


> lol you can trade any pokemon against a steelix from jasmine in-game.


Wait             wat?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 17, 2009)

Firefist said:


> lol you can trade any pokemon against a steelix from jasmine in-game.



Wait...what now?


----------



## Hentai (Sep 17, 2009)

Glad I'm not the only confused one here....


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Sep 17, 2009)

Fable said:


> Wait             wat?



After you rematch her at least once, she'll eventually call you for a trade. A Steelix for anything (lol bidoof)
Steven/Brock/Lt. Surge also have trades.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 17, 2009)

Shirō Kazami said:


> After you rematch her at least once, she'll eventually call you for a trade. A Steelix for anything (lol bidoof)
> Steven/Brock/Lt. Surge also have trades.



 hehe sweet


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Oak based on that cheat in Pokemon Blue where you could battle them. I just replaced Blastoise...The rest a mix of some of their strongest pokemon based on the special manga and the anime.


You can battle Oak in the original?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 17, 2009)

Shiron said:


> Other than lurkers, only a few people wanted to ban it (and even those just wanted to see a Stealth Rock-free metagame to try and see just how strong its effect of its metagame really is, and possibly ban it depending on the results); the majority of actual posters were against it being banned and didn't get the point of it (which is why nothing happened there).



The people that wanted to ban it was really just Ho-Oh and Yanmega making dupe accounts


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 17, 2009)

MOE said:


> You can battle Oak in the original?



With a cheat or using the mew glitch.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2009)

I know Lt. Surge gives you an "English" Pikachu nicknamed "Volty" or something.


----------



## DragonTiger (Sep 17, 2009)

Was the VS. Seeker completely replaced by the phone?

Big mistake....


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 17, 2009)

The phone was the original Vs Seeker, heathen


----------



## DragonTiger (Sep 17, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> The phone was the original Vs Seeker, heathen



And it sucks balls compared to what the VS. Seeker can do.

God, I don't want to go back to old school grinding


----------



## Majin Dan (Sep 17, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> I just wish the phone was more reliable this time around for re-battling trainers. I'm really going to miss the Vs. Seeker.



So anyone know if Red is rematchable yet? i mean seriously i'm waiting for a trainer in game to have lvl 100 pkmn that i can use to level up against


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 17, 2009)

DragonTiger said:


> And it sucks balls compared to what the VS. Seeker can do.
> 
> God, I don't want to go back to old school grinding



The way the phone works, trainers will call you and tell you they've caught xxx pokemon, so not only do their pokemon's levels increase but so does their actual party. I've no problem with it really considering you can rebattle the gym leaders so just face those in the meantime.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> So anyone know if Red is rematchable yet? i mean seriously i'm waiting for a trainer in game to have lvl 100 pkmn that i can use to level up against



He most likely is, since he was in the originals. I just don't think anyone has gone up Mt. Silver a second time actually confirm it.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 17, 2009)

I wouldn't go back either. The only reasons I went there were: To catch random pokemon, and to battle Red.


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2009)

Why didn't the people in Jasmine's gym not what to fight me? And where is fly?


----------



## Yoko (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm very much looking forward to this remake.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 17, 2009)

I have no idea. And, I was too. And am enjoying it thoroughly now.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 17, 2009)

MOE said:


> Why didn't the people in Jasmine's gym not what to fight me? And where is fly?


fighting gym leaders wife gives it to ya outside his gym, shes standing there.


----------



## Munak (Sep 18, 2009)

Am I weird or is leveling up your Pokemon in the Elite 4 over and over not a viable tactic anymore?


----------



## Majin Dan (Sep 18, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> Am I weird or is leveling up your Pokemon in the Elite 4 over and over not a viable tactic anymore?



Why do you ask that?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 18, 2009)

Jasmine would give you a Steelix for Bidoof or Magikarp.


----------



## Munak (Sep 18, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> Why do you ask that?



Because unlike some of the players, I'm not missing the V. Seeker.


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 18, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> Because unlike some of the players, I'm not missing the V. Seeker.



I actually used it alot Pre-e4 myself.
Like yesterday I used it a lot in the Route before Sunnyshore in Platinum, so I could get my Shelgon to evolve into Salamence.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 18, 2009)

I never really use the Vs Seeker anyway, it's very hit and miss on Pearl (in terms of trainers evolving their pokemon or not) and I'd only use it when I was guaranteed to fight someone with a Gyarados or a Salamence so I'd get some big Exp.


----------



## Hentai (Sep 18, 2009)

Shirō Kazami said:


> After you rematch her at least once, she'll eventually call you for a trade. A Steelix for anything (lol bidoof)
> Steven/Brock/Lt. Surge also have trades.


What the fuck, awesome


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 18, 2009)

DID SOMEONE SAY BOOSTED EXP. METAGROSS?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 18, 2009)

Ugh my router's not compatible with the DS, which means I'll have to find some internet cafe around here (If there is one), to get a Celebi, when the event comes around.


----------



## Hentai (Sep 18, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Ugh my router's not compatible with the DS, which means I'll have to find some internet cafe around here (If there is one), to get a Celebi, when the event comes around.


Routers are adjustable.

You could turn off the security when you want to work with the DS online, but remember to turn it on again later on


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 18, 2009)

How do you find your WEP key


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Sep 18, 2009)

Sandaime said:


> How do you find your WEP key



You didn't set your own network's security? :


----------



## Rick (Sep 18, 2009)

Where is the trainer that will ask you for something and give you a doduo?


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 18, 2009)

Sandaime said:


> How do you find your WEP key



What type of router do you have? That's the first thing we'd need to know to help you lol.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 18, 2009)

Muah

Anyone up for it here?


----------



## ctizz36 (Sep 18, 2009)

^ I too might face that problem as well... Also, sorry I can't help you since I don't have the game yet


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 18, 2009)

ctizz36 said:


> ^ I too might face that problem as well... Also, sorry I can't help you since I don't have the game yet


I'll wait for another hour or so and then try again tomorrow.

The thing is, I have to lower my wireless configuration so the DS can access it, I want to put it back up quickly.


----------



## Hentai (Sep 19, 2009)

Sandaime said:


> How do you find your WEP key


On the papers of your Internet Company.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 19, 2009)

Anyone find it odd that all of Will and Bugsy's pokemon are female?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 19, 2009)

You guys are no help at all.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 19, 2009)

Sandaime said:


> You guys are no help at all.



Ask the person that set up your wireless network at home.

To be honest, I'd be very worried if someone here knew your WEP key


----------



## Rick (Sep 19, 2009)

Can someone trade me a doduo? I will give you a red gyados or something?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 19, 2009)

I'll give you a Magikarp instead.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2009)

This is annoying... I'm trying to get that Dratini from the old guy in Dragon's Den, yet none of my answers are proving right. I'm told to go for 1, 1, 3, 1 and 2... But that does nothing other than give my Clair's badge. I don't even get a TM off of her. I can't go back and do the quiz a second time either, since the old guy doesn't initiate a second one.

Bah...


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Sep 19, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> This is annoying... I'm trying to get that Dratini from the old guy in Dragon's Den, yet none of my answers are proving right. I'm told to go for 1, 1, 3, 1 and 2... But that does nothing other than give my Clair's badge. I don't even get a TM off of her. I can't go back and do the quiz a second time either, since the old guy doesn't initiate a second one.
> 
> Bah...



Are you sure it isn't something to do with having a full party?
1/1/3/1/2 should be the right answers.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 19, 2009)

I was watching marrilands walk through videos. This game is so epic.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2009)

Shirō Kazami said:


> Are you sure it isn't something to do with having a full party?
> 1/1/3/1/2 should be the right answers.



Ah, the answers I gave were right. I just didn't know you had to make for the exit of the cave 'til Claire stops you and gives you the TM she forgot to hand over. Then you go back to the old man and he hands over the Level 25 ExtremeSpeed-capable Modest-Natured Dratini. T'is badass and saves me from having to catch my own (only downside is I would've preferred an Adamant-Natured one).


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 19, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> Ah, the answers I gave were right. I just didn't know you had to make for the exit of the cave 'til Claire stops you and gives you the TM she forgot to hand over. Then you go back to the old man and he hands over the Level 25 ExtremeSpeed-capable Modest-Natured Dratini. T'is badass and saves me from having to catch my own (only downside is I would've preferred an Adamant-Natured one).



Is it Male? If so just ram it in the daycare with a Ditto untill it produces a adamant Dratini. The baby will know Extreme Speed.


----------



## Rick (Sep 19, 2009)

Sandaime said:


> I'll give you a Magikarp instead.


Really? Are you telling the truth? What level is it?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 19, 2009)

Sandaime said:


> How do you find your WEP key



If you were given a pre-configured router from your ISP, your WEP key could be on the bottom of your router. It's usually on a sticker or printed to the bottom.

If it is there, then that's all you need to connect through wireless with your DS. Sometimes you might have to set up an IP on your DS but that is easily done.

Another thing you could do is if you run on Windows XP and you've had to insert the WEP key yourself (or someone typed it in for you) then you can use a program to recover it. Can't quite remember what it's called but I could dig it up for you if I googled a bit.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2009)

Hmm... Which should I use?


----------



## Majin Dan (Sep 20, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> Hmm... Which should I use?



Cool, but what are they for? if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 20, 2009)

MOE said:


> Really? Are you telling the truth? What level is it?



A freshly imported Kanto level 2. It knows the bestest water attack in the game. Splash.

Edit: I finally found my WEP key, but the connnection still won't work


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 20, 2009)

Alrighty, I got a question for you all. I want to evolve my Piloswine into Mamoswine, but I don't know where to get AncientPower from. Can you guys help me on this? I want to evolve him before I tackle the Elite 4.


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 20, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Alrighty, I got a question for you all. I want to evolve my Piloswine into Mamoswine, but I don't know where to get AncientPower from. Can you guys help me on this? I want to evolve him before I tackle the Elite 4.



You can get it from a tutor in Platinum, but I don't know if that's the same case in HG/SS


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 20, 2009)

Damn. Don't have Platinum, and don't plan on getting it. Ah well, if trading+breeding is the only way to get it, I'll find someone here who'll trade with me. Thanks Ema.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 20, 2009)

Get a Heart Scale and have it learn Ancient Power from the Move Tutor in Pastoria.


----------



## Rick (Sep 20, 2009)

Sandaime said:


> A freshly imported Kanto level 2. It knows the bestest water attack in the game. Splash.
> 
> Edit: I finally found my WEP key, but the connnection still won't work


Well will anyone trade me a doduo? I'll give you a level 1 breeded abra.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 20, 2009)

Sandaime said:


> A freshly imported Kanto level 2. It knows the bestest water attack in the game. Splash.
> 
> Edit: I finally found my WEP key, but the connnection still won't work



Someone help me


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Sep 20, 2009)

Does anyone here know if I can get a Togeplane in HG/SS before I tackle the E4?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 20, 2009)

?cureuil fou said:


> Does anyone here know if I can get a Togeplane in HG/SS before I tackle the E4?



Do you mean Togekiss, the fully-evolved form of Togepi?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 20, 2009)

Fable said:


> Routers are adjustable.
> 
> You could turn off the security when you want to work with the DS online, but remember to turn it on again later on



How do go about doing that?


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 20, 2009)

MOE said:


> Well will anyone trade me a doduo? I'll give you a level 1 breeded abra.


ill trade you, doesnt matter wot u giv me back 


Écureuil fou said:


> Does anyone here know if I can get a Togekiss in HG/SS before I tackle the E4?


use a shiny stone on a togetic.


----------



## Rick (Sep 20, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> ill trade you, doesnt matter wot u giv me back
> use a shiny stone on a togetic.



Tomorrow okay?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 20, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> Cool, but what are they for? if you don't mind me asking?



I dunno yet... 

Might make a trainer card thingy like I showed a few pages back, updating it every so often to reflect my current team. *is such a geek*


----------



## Majin Dan (Sep 21, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> I dunno yet...
> 
> Might make a trainer card thingy like I showed a few pages back, updating it every so often to reflect my current team. *is such a geek*



Cool i was thinking of drawing a sig with my own made up PKMN trainer with my teams


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 21, 2009)

I just found out Lance's level 75 Dragonite has Draco Meteor  I'm gonna get raped so hard by him unless I get something equally epic to counter it's own epicness.

An Ice Beam weilding Bastiodon


----------



## El Torero (Sep 21, 2009)

Lance is uber. Freaking Dragon Dance Gyarados and Swords Dance Outrager Garchomp


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 21, 2009)

Lance is awesomepek


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a level 47 Jynx and it's special attack is strong but it doesn't have any good attacks besides powdered snow and ice punch. But it's attack is really low so it wouldn't do anything. I would give him blizzard but he has a chance of missing and it's defense is really low. I have high speed but if I don't hit a deadly blow it will get owned. So is there ice beam I can use or someone trade me?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 21, 2009)

It will learn Blizzard at level 55, and Blizzard has a 100% accuracy rate if you use Hail, so combine Blizzard with that TM (that you get from Pryce).

Wring Out should do a fuck load of damage to anything above level 50 as well.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 21, 2009)

Is there word of an apperance on leaf? You guys ever wondered what happenned to blue's starter?


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> It will learn Blizzard at level 55, and Blizzard has a 100% accuracy rate if you use Hail, so combine Blizzard with that TM (that you get from Pryce).
> 
> Wring Out should do a fuck load of damage to anything above level 50 as well.


After I use hail I will be killed off, so that won't work.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 21, 2009)

Lance's rematch team is what an Champion rematch team should look like


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 21, 2009)

MOE said:


> After I use hail I will be killed off, so that won't work.



Won't know unless you try


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 21, 2009)

MOE said:


> After I use hail I will be killed off, so that won't work.



Jynx is Ice/Psychic so it doesn't get hurt by hail


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Jynx is Ice/Psychic so it doesn't get hurt by hail


Hail won't kill me, but Dragonite will. But I guess I'll try without blizzard and stuck with powdered snow.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 21, 2009)

You don't need Blizzard to kill Dragonite, Icebeam is more than enough. 

Something like a Timid/Modest Starmie with max speed and Sp a EVs can solo Lance's rematch team


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Sep 21, 2009)

Throw an Abomasnow out and sacrifice it for the hail effect? (after taking out Gyarados and making sure it won't Rain Dance your hail away)

That or get Ice Beam


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 21, 2009)

Completed the game without a single crash on my acekard :3, the best pokemon game imo but hard as hell later on.


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You don't need Blizzard to kill Dragonite, Icebeam is more than enough.
> 
> Something like a Timid/Modest Starmie with max speed and Sp a EVs can solo Lance's rematch team


Where can I get ice beam? Plus I don't really know how to EV train besides putting it in daycare.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh my god don't get them talking about that again.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 21, 2009)

MOE said:


> Where can I get ice beam? Plus I don't really know how to EV train besides putting it in daycare.



Completely ignore what I just said about EVs at all. That was a mistake on my part to talk about it, just finish the game first and some extra stuff before worrying about it. It can be really complicated and it was pretty stupid of me to even mention it

You can get Ice Beam in the Goldenrod Corner for 10,000 coins. It's pretty expensive but it's worth it, make sure to put it on a reasonably fast pokemon or one with a high special attack


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Sep 21, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Do you mean Togekiss, the fully-evolved form of Togepi?



Yeah, that one. My bad 



gixa786 said:


> use a shiny stone on a togetic.



But can I get a shiny stone before the E4?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 21, 2009)

?cureuil fou said:


> But can I get a shiny stone before the E4?



Yay more hostility

This will help.


----------



## fireking77 (Sep 21, 2009)

i have this on my r4ds


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 21, 2009)

Mine keeps crashing, though...


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Sep 21, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Stock vid
> 
> This will help.



Thanks man, it seems you can somehow get it in the Bug-Catching Contest.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 21, 2009)

yep, i think its first prize tho 

gd luck with that, i cant seem to get first prize... i got 2nd prize with my scyther last time.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Sep 21, 2009)

Funny, Scyther always won me first prize back in G/S/C.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 21, 2009)

no idea, i just traded one over from platinum instead of tryin the contest again.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Sep 21, 2009)

You can do that? 

You should try a Heracross or a Scizor.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 21, 2009)

i meant the stone itself lol. might try gettin a pinsir in my other game, see if that wins it.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 21, 2009)

Well there's still more ways to get a shiny stone.


----------



## Hentai (Sep 22, 2009)

Still waiting for mah Game, i hope it will come today


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 22, 2009)

Man, Gold and Silver were my absolute favourite Pokemon games. I remember back when they first came out, I was like 13. I went completly crazy when EB called for my pre-order being in. 

I'm going for Silver 100%. Lol, man, I remember back in the day, my Zapdos with Zap Cannon raped my friend's Lugia. 

Man, I miss being a kid.


----------



## Munak (Sep 22, 2009)

I used to remember losing to a Pinsir, too, even with Scyther. (In the bug contests, I mean.)

Maybe levels have something to do with it. (Level 15 is the safest bet.)


----------



## El Torero (Sep 22, 2009)

I´m trying to do a competitive Sandslash.

Adamant@Leftovers
252 Atk/176 Spd/80 HP
-Swords Dance
-Earthquake
-Stone Edge
-Shadow Claw

Obviously, with an Hippowdon as Stealth Rock Sandstorm starter in the team


----------



## Majin Dan (Sep 22, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> yep, i think its first prize tho
> 
> gd luck with that, i cant seem to get first prize... i got 2nd prize with my scyther last time.



You know it always seemed to me at the beginning of the game they always tried to push the bug pkmn on you, with a bug catching contest and all, anyone have any reason why? I think they wanted to show right away it was a bit more balanced in this game against the psychics right off the bat?


----------



## Stroev (Sep 22, 2009)

My-HiME said:


> Man, Gold and Silver were my absolute favourite Pokemon games. I remember back when they first came out, I was like 13. I went completly crazy when EB called for my pre-order being in.
> 
> I'm going for Silver 100%. Lol, man, I remember back in the day, my Zapdos with Zap Cannon raped my friend's Lugia.
> 
> Man, I miss being a kid.


13? I was 7. :ho

Cheers to nostalgia nonetheless.


----------



## slayaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

when are they going to be realeased


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 23, 2009)

Japan: Now.
United States: Spring 2010 (I'm willing to bet March)
Europe and Australia: around the same time hopefully. (Even though I live in the US, I still feel bad for all those who have to wait longer for games...)

I'm heading for Heart Gold. Better exclusives in my opinion. That's what got me into choosing most of my games. (Though gold last time didn't have the Phanpy line, I'm REALLY happy about the move this time.)


Mind wandering bliss... 
*Spoiler*: __ 




Sort of funny, this one kid on 2ch while the leak came out stated that they get it three months before "the fucking americans" The kid said japan was superior and yet he didn't know it it's going to take longer than three months (By that time he estimated the release to be in December, when more than likely it'll be March, a good seven months away) so really... Whom is superior to whom? No one...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 23, 2009)

I just want this so badly 

I like how you can get 'extra' pokemon now from the start such as Kangaskhan etc with the Pokewalker, as well as Hoenn and Sinnoh pokemon with the Radio. Really feels like I'll be playing an evolved upgrade rather than just a remake.

pek


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 23, 2009)

I want the Notched-Ear Pichu~ <3


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm going to a rape a kitten in the mouth for every day I go without having that Pichu


----------



## Majin Dan (Sep 23, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I'm going to a rape a kitten in the mouth for every day I go without having that Pichu



Skitty? Meowth? That new one that i forgot it's name?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 23, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I'm going to a rape a kitten in the mouth for every day I go without having that Pichu



I already did quite a bit of trading and got the Japanese Pikachu-colored Pichu and Eigakan Arceus, and the new Nintendo Zone Jirachi as well. That means I have all three Pokemon that unlock in-game events so far (save for the Celebi event, but even Japan doesn't have that yet )

Now all I need is the actual game. 



Majin Dan said:


> Skitty? Meowth? That new one that i forgot it's name?



You mean Glameow?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 23, 2009)

The notch-eard Pichu rocks. Completely useless for battle, but who cares? As expected, though, she can't be traded nor can she evolve. Hence her lack of use as a combat Pok?manz. Still one of the best looking Pok?mon to have following you around. After I've beaten the Elite Four, I'm trading over my Mew to see how he looks.


----------



## Rick (Sep 23, 2009)

How do you move the snorlax or get to pewter city?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 23, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> The notch-eard Pichu rocks. Completely useless for battle, but who cares? As expected, though, she can't be traded nor can she evolve. Hence her lack of use as a combat Pok?manz. Still one of the best looking Pok?mon to have following you around. After I've beaten the Elite Four, I'm trading over my Mew to see how he looks.



Best thing is she actually has a chance to be shiny herself. I'm simply hoping for a neutral nature (or at the very least Timid)

Also, you don't have to wait to beat the Elite Four, you can trade over Mew as soon as you get a pokedex.



MOE said:


> How do you move the snorlax or get to pewter city?



I don't have the game but if it's anything like the originals you have to go to Lavender Town and go to the radio tower to get the expansion card. I could be wrong, but I don't see any other way.


----------



## Shiron (Sep 23, 2009)

^You're right on that; it's still the same deal. First, if you haven't already, you want to find the Machine Part in the Cerulean Gym and use it to fix the Power Plant. Then, go to the Lavender City radio tower, and if you talk to a guy there you'll be able to get an expansion card for the radio. Then go to Snorlax, turn on the Pokeflute station (just go by trial and error until you get it), and it'll attack you.

Edit: And of course, if you haven't beaten the Cerulean Gym yet, you'll have to do that first before being able to do any of this.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm trying to make an awesome steel team just because I love steel pokemon. Cause yous make some suggestions?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 23, 2009)

isitoutyetisitoutyetisitoutyet???


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 24, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> I'm trying to make an awesome steel team just because I love steel pokemon. Cause yous make some suggestions?



Empoleon, Lucario, Magnezone, Skarmory, Metagross, Forretress. Tyranitar or Hippowdon for good measure. (Sandstorm damage)


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 24, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> I'm trying to make an awesome steel team just because I love steel pokemon. Cause yous make some suggestions?



Metagross is a must. Scizor is a good offensive type, as is Lucario. So I'd recommend you definitely include those three. Empoleon is definitely one I'd put in as well. Magnezone, and then maybe Skarmory as a Spiker.

Empoleon (Stealth Rock moveset)
Metagross (Physical Attacker)
Lucario (Physical or Special, he's good for either)
Skarmory (Spiker)
Scizor (Swords Dance offensive)
Magnezone (Special Attacker)


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 24, 2009)

And of course I miss Scizor... DUH!


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a feeling that some people might react like Yuki does in my sig when they get theirs.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 24, 2009)

Just asking guys, whereabouts in the Hoenn Safari Zone is Tm22? Tate & Liza are annoying me and I wanna use Sunny Day against them   Thanks

Found it


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 24, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Empoleon, Lucario, Magnezone, Skarmory, Metagross, Forretress. Tyranitar or Hippowdon for good measure. (Sandstorm damage)





Seto Kaiba said:


> Metagross is a must. Scizor is a good offensive type, as is Lucario. So I'd recommend you definitely include those three. Empoleon is definitely one I'd put in as well. Magnezone, and then maybe Skarmory as a Spiker.
> 
> Empoleon (Stealth Rock moveset)
> Metagross (Physical Attacker)
> ...



Also Dialga and Iron-Plate Arceus!

Well not the second one, I was joking with that


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Sep 24, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Iron-Plate Arceus!



Pft, boring stall with CM or CP.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 24, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> I'm trying to make an awesome steel team just because I love steel pokemon. Cause yous make some suggestions?



I actually have a Steel type team I use for battling. 

Jirachi
Empoleon
Metagross
Lucario
Scizor
Magnezone

Check here.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 24, 2009)

What do you do against an Infernape who outspeeds your entire team?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 24, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> What do you do against an Infernape who outspeeds your entire team?



Try to take it the fuck out with Metagross's Explosion.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 24, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Try to take it the fuck out with Metagross's Explosion.



I would have suggested a Focus Sash on something


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 24, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> But....Infernape....outspeeds....it



There are quite a few different ways to counter the thing.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 24, 2009)

But not by a bunch a slower pokemon that is specifically weak to him


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 24, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I would have suggested a Focus Sash on something



Actually, I included that in the response I WAS going to post lol. But I decided not to.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 24, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> But not by a bunch a slower pokemon that is specifically weak to him



Choice Scarf Metagross can possibly outspeed Infernape, hoping Infernape isn't also boasting a Choice Scarf. Either way, the only chance for Infernape to OHKO is using Flare Blitz, which would wreck it's own HP. Lucario could come in and revenge kill with Extremespeed.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 24, 2009)

Well you are right in that it's nigh impossible for a single Infernape build to beat that team since if it's scarfed and stuck in Flare Blitz then it might not OHKO Empoleon who will KO back with Surf or w/e

But I'm just being anal here. The original poster made the team for fun and I'm here being a douche and talking about playing competitively, I'm out of line for that.

Also we forgot Heatran! How could we!


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 24, 2009)

Well don't worry, my Steel team is for competitive purposes (though still made just for fun ), and I get into competitive talk as well now and then. 

You know, I've never actually used Heatran before.  Have no experience with it at all.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 24, 2009)

Come to think of it, he's like the only fire pokemon that sees a lot of use


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah I used Heatran a lot on my first game of Pearl but I have never bothered with Stark Mountain since (in the numerous replays I've gone through).

Still, that Magma Storm move it has it awesome, and being that it's ability is Flash Fire, the Steel weakness to Fire is removed. It's obvious weakness is to Ground but Solarbeam, Sunny Day, Heatwave and Scary Face give it good strength and counters. Heatran is a chicken you can keep on fucking


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 24, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> I actually have a Steel type team I use for battling.
> 
> Jirachi
> Empoleon
> ...



I have a feeling I may have to try to go against that team sometime in the near future. The only two that worry me are Metagross, because they are plain annoying on PBR, and Jirachi, whom I rarely see. (Outside my "pet" one of course.)

The rest I have beaten on a regular basis on PBR.



omg laser pew pew! said:


> What do you do against an Infernape who outspeeds your entire team?



Find something that outspeeds it. Use a focus sash, and paralyze it with the free turn.

I generally use Ambipom to combat those.



Heatran? Don't use it. Most of the time I don't see those.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 24, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Find something that outspeeds it. Use a focus sash, and paralyze it with the free turn.
> 
> I generally use Ambipom to combat those.



Context, my child. Reread my post and the ones that preceded it


----------



## Majin Dan (Sep 25, 2009)

Sweet, liking some of your HGSS sigs you guys are coming up with, very cool


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 25, 2009)

What is your perfect team?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 25, 2009)

6 x Arceus


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 25, 2009)

Anybody pick up HG/SS yet?  The Japanese versions I mean.


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 25, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Come to think of it, he's like the only fire pokemon that sees a lot of use



What about Infernape?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 25, 2009)

I haz Trainer Card. Took me a while to get it sorted, though, 'specially with the custom spriteage.


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 25, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> I haz Trainer Card. Took me a while to get it sorted, though, 'specially with the custom spriteage.



You have a thing for dogs?


----------



## Stalin (Sep 25, 2009)

Inferape is fucking epic. I also choose fire as my starters.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 25, 2009)

I have to say, I love the penguin more than the monkey. They're both awesome though, so who cares.


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 25, 2009)

I have an oddly convenient answer to the poll


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 25, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> I have an oddly convenient answer to the poll



I've always liked Totodile better than Cyndaquil, it's final evolution looks better as well.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 25, 2009)

I will always love Cyndaquil the most, no matter what. Though I wish he stayed cute, his evolutions are pretty... meh. :/ Though I love Quilava too <3

This'll make me love Cyndaquil forever though. If you guys are interested in me posting fanart, I'd be more than willing to do so as well.


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 25, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> This'll make me love Cyndaquil forever though. If you guys are interested in me posting fanart, I'd be more than willing to do so as well.




Oddish! 

*Used to be one of me favorite when it first came out


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 25, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> Oddish!
> 
> *Used to be one of me favorite when it first came out



Oddish met the wrath of Cyndaquil.


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 25, 2009)

Cyndaquil will soon meet the wrath of... someone 
Curse the fire ones being strong.

I'll think of something, then draw it out if I feel like it


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 25, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> Cyndaquil will soon meet the wrath of... someone
> Curse the fire ones being strong.
> 
> I'll think of something, then draw it out if I feel like it



Cyndaquil is incapable of meeting any sort of wrath. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Silver is not amused]


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 25, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> What about Infernape?



 /facepalm

And I was just talking about that damn monkey. How the hell did I forget him?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 25, 2009)

I wonder...since chimps IRL are 4x stronger than the average human male, how strong would an Infernape be? Hm....


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 26, 2009)

OVER 9000!!!!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 26, 2009)

I remember when I was in Gibraltar once, and this guy was teasing this monkey for food. I was thinking 'fucking hell mate, that thing could rip you limb from limb if you get on it's bad side'.

Monkeys = mega strong


----------



## Rick (Sep 26, 2009)

I still can't get the pokeflute. I beat misty and everything, and there is no part in the water no matter how much I look.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Sep 26, 2009)

Googled said:
			
		

> You will find the machine thing on the upper left side where the life belt is



I hear the gym layout changed (I wouldn't know; haven't made it to Kanto after beating Lance).


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## Rick (Sep 26, 2009)

Where is goivanni?


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Sep 26, 2009)

MOE said:


> Where is goivanni?



His hideout is in Tohjo Falls behind one of the waterfalls, but he doesn't appear without the special Celebi event.


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 26, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Cyndaquil is incapable of meeting any sort of wrath.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




Okay so I found this before I could think of something


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 26, 2009)

Nothing else needs to be said, let the picture do the talking


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> Okay so I found this before I could think of something



Your Super Saiyan Magikarp is no match for... 



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Nothing else needs to be said, let the picture do the talking



Red is at the motherfucking top.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 26, 2009)

When will Red ever get to be the Champion in a Pokemon game  ... or is he above that level?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> When will Red ever get to be the Champion in a Pokemon game  ... or is he above that level?



Well, he is called the "Champion from Pallet Town" in Gold and Silver.  He just isn't at the end of the Pokemon League. No, you need to traverse a fucking mountain to find him, and only then will he consider fighting you.


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 26, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Your Super Saiyan Magikarp is no match for...



What about the real one


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> What about the real one



It's time to bring out the big guns.


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 26, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> It's time to bring out the big guns.



Oh rly


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> Oh rly



I see your Mewoxys and raise you a...


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 26, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> I see your Mewoxys and raise you a...




You don't say  :


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2009)

I... I can't beat that.


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 26, 2009)

Redeem oddish and you win


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2009)

I would rather die.


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 26, 2009)

Then I and my sig win


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 26, 2009)

So I heard Ditto is a sex machine?











Yeah... All art made by their owners...


----------



## Stalin (Sep 27, 2009)

The rhyperior x ditto is still the best one.


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 27, 2009)

Ditto gets around


----------



## Munak (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh, god, now I feel dirty breeding my Pokemons with their parents. 

What's with the HSOWA pics?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 27, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> You don't say  :



This thread has now been won


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 27, 2009)

...


----------



## ZenGamr (Sep 27, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> What do you do against an Infernape who outspeeds your entire team?



Get an Alakazam.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 27, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> Oh, god, now I feel dirty breeding my Pokemons with their parents.
> 
> What's with the HSOWA pics?



I remember not being able to do that in the original.


----------



## Rick (Sep 27, 2009)

How do you battle gym leaders again?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 27, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> What do you do against an Infernape who outspeeds your entire team?



Starmie. Trained properly, it can OHKO Infernape. With Choice Scarf, it can outrun Infernape and take it out before it can even breathe... Ice Beam means it can wipe out Garchomps and Salamences with equal ease, Recover keeps it in the battle longer than most opponents and Rapid Spin is the bane of any Stealth Rock/Toxic Spike centric teams.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 27, 2009)

MOE said:


> How do you battle gym leaders again?



...Your kidding, right?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 27, 2009)

Ike said:


> Get an Alakazam.





Wintrale said:


> Starmie. Trained properly, it can OHKO Infernape. With Choice Scarf, it can outrun Infernape and take it out before it can even breathe... Ice Beam means it can wipe out Garchomps and Salamences with equal ease, Recover keeps it in the battle longer than most opponents and Rapid Spin is the bane of any Stealth Rock/Toxic Spike centric teams.



Do both of you like not reading the rest of the posts in context?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 27, 2009)

MOE said:


> How do you battle gym leaders again?


Press A when you are standing next to the gym leader. Scroll through the text and then the battle should start.

So was that a serious question?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 27, 2009)

Sandaime said:


> ...Your kidding, right?





QBnoYouko said:


> Press A when you are standing next to the gym leader. Scroll through the text and then the battle should start.
> 
> So was that a serious question?



Looks like some people have no idea that you can re-battle the gym leaders.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 27, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Looks like some people have no idea that you can re-battle the gym leaders.


Sorry, I thought there to be a comma in between the "leaders" and "again." Would've made it more clear to say "How do you re-battle gym leaders?"

Tell us about your Recent Visitors


----------



## Velocity (Sep 27, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Do both of you like not reading the rest of the posts in context?



Reading in context is for suckers. 

Anyway, what do you think of my team?


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Lucario ;;*
Modest // Steadfast // Life Orb
- Aura Sphere
- Earthquake
- Psychic
- Water Pulse

*Arcanine ;;*
Adamant // Flash Fire // Life Orb
- Morning Sun
- Solarbeam
- Flare Blitz
- Sunny Day

*Absol ;;*
Adamant // Super Luck // Choice Scarf
- Night Slash
- Stone Edge
- Shadow Claw
- Psycho Cut

*Granbull ;;*
Adamant // Quick Feet // Black Sludge
- Facade
- Thunder Fang
- Smelling Salt
- Close Combat

*Glaceon ;;*
Modest // Snow Cloak // Shell Bell
- Hail
- Toxic
- Barrier
- Ice Beam

*Jolteon ;;*
Modest // Volt Absorb // Leftovers
- Charge Beam
- Thunder Wave
- Iron Tail
- Signal Beam


----------



## Stroev (Sep 27, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> Reading in context is for suckers.
> 
> Anyway, what do you think of my team?
> 
> ...


Wouldn't Dragon Pulse be better than Water Pulse?



> *Arcanine ;;*
> Adamant // Flash Fire // Life Orb
> - Morning Sun
> - Solarbeam
> ...


How's it's speed? Nice healing strat btw.



> *Absol ;;*
> Adamant // Super Luck // Choice Scarf
> - Night Slash
> - Stone Edge
> ...


.



> *Granbull ;;*
> Adamant // Quick Feet // Black Sludge
> - Facade
> - Thunder Fang
> ...


Good call for Smelling Salt and Facade.



> *Glaceon ;;*
> Modest // Snow Cloak // Shell Bell
> - Hail
> - Toxic
> ...


Personally I'd replace either Barrier or Hail, but whatev.



> *Jolteon ;;*
> Modest // Volt Absorb // Leftovers
> - Charge Beam
> - Thunder Wave
> ...


Add in Zap Cannon.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 27, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Wouldn't Dragon Pulse be better than Water Pulse?



Not really... Water Pulse deals with two of his three weaknesses nicely, meaning it's not generally wise to switch in a Fire or Ground type to try to abuse his weaknesses.



> How's it's speed? Nice healing strat btw.



I'm wondering if Arcanine will become more respected now it can heal itself with Morning Sun.



> Good call for Smelling Salt and Facade.



With the Black Sludge inflicting him with Poison all the time, his speed is increased by 50%, Facade is a 140 Attack Power STAB and Smelling Salt is another STAB that thrives off of Thunder Fang. I'm quite proud of that moveset, personally.



> Personally I'd replace either Barrier or Hail, but whatev.



Every team needs a tank of somekind and Barrier makes Glaceon a damn fine Wall. Hail increases her evasion by 20% as well, so she'll last even longer. Garchomp and Salamence don't stand a chance. 



> Add in Zap Cannon.



Jolteon can't learn it.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 27, 2009)

Can't learn? 

The moment I first discovered it in Gold I was all like "Holy shit this is going to be a badass move".


----------



## Rick (Sep 27, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> Press A when you are standing next to the gym leader. Scroll through the text and then the battle should start.
> 
> So was that a serious question?


Yes it was don't make a fool out of me.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 27, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> Reading in context is for suckers.
> 
> Anyway, what do you think of my team?
> 
> ...



*Modest* Lucario with a *Physical* move?

Hail *AND* Sun on the same team with only one pokemon that benefits from each? 

Don't take this the wrong way but please tell me this team is purely for playing through the single-player


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 27, 2009)

yeah if there was anything i'd say is that it seems arcanine and glaceon have to do too much solo setup b4 being what u want them to be and then once they're done, they're done. no one else on the squad to really benefit from what they did. i mean thats cool and all but i guess ur team is a bunch of strong individual pokemon versus a team with all the pokemon working with each other. shit, all i hear is people having spikes, stealth rock, toxic, etc. Arcanine and Glaceon are gone eat it hard switching in. Then to be worth a damn u gotta at least survive one turn with 75% life. i mean u need something to  make it easier for these two to set their shit up. like something putting ur opponent to sleep or some thing? thunderwave is alright but i'm not sure y'd u'd switch out from jolteon to others in the first place.

I'm new to this shit but a friend of mine schoold me hard. The squad u have is gangsta for ingame play....trying to truck with these competitive folks tho, and u'll be somewhat frustrated. 

Earthquake will get up in yo ass dude and every other pokemon has that shit lol.

edit: u say those dragons will get fucked by Glaceon...is it fast enough (i dunno its stats at all)? u better be doing hail first and PRAY that they miss. 20% isn't as good as u may be thinking. its good hell yeah, but.....4/5 attacks u'll be eating. if u look at it like that....wait....u shouldn't even be worried about garchomp and salamence with ur team homie lol. u'd be fighting an uphill battle against those strong ass pokemon.


----------



## Munak (Sep 28, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I remember not being able to do that in the original.



Oh, sorry, I meant Gen 3+. 

Disregard it; just a stupid passing thought on my step no. 654 hatching my Modest Bagon.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 28, 2009)

@wintrale ~ iron tail on jolten is kinda wasted. personally i find having hidden power either on grass or ice to be decent for jolteon, n if u cant be asked goin thru all dat to get n eevee with that nature of hidden power then shadow ball is another decent move.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow that's actually kind of harsh on the dude.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 28, 2009)

?cureuil fou said:


> Wow that's actually kind of harsh on the dude.



Lawlz, don't fret. I don't even bother with Competitive, since there's pretty much noone out there that doesn't run a full sextet of Ubers and most players only run Tyranitar, Garchomp, Blissey, Gyarados, Rhyperior and Skarmony. It's basically not very fun, in my opinion at least.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 28, 2009)

^
Huh?

Pokemon usage list


----------



## Majin Dan (Sep 29, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> ^
> Huh?
> 
> Pokemon usage list



I'm guessing he might mean in PBR, which is true with the damn ubers running around


----------



## firefist (Sep 29, 2009)

was this already posted here?


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 29, 2009)

Firefist said:


> was this already posted here?



I dunno, it's pretty awesome though.  I wanna use it for my sig  

You know who made it?


----------



## RyRyMini (Sep 29, 2009)

It almost looks like Sugimori art o.O

Ho-oh is pretty ugly compared to Lugia..but I feel like I have to get HG 'cause I did when the 2nd gen came out =\


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 29, 2009)

/stares

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 29, 2009)

That is fucking creepy.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2009)

Panda said:


> /stares
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



... What is that Natu hiding?


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 29, 2009)

Would you _*really*_ wanna know what it's hiding


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2009)

Why yes, I really would.


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 29, 2009)

It's plotting against Cyndaquil


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 29, 2009)

Panda said:


> /stares
> 
> *Spoiler*: __







OH SHIT NATU STAY AWYA


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2009)

Panda said:


> It's plotting against Cyndaquil



There is nothing a Natu can do to a Cyndaquil


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 29, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> OH SHIT NATU STAY AWYA







Death-kun said:


> There is nothing a Natu can do to a Cyndaquil



If it's been hacked with a Game Shark/AR it can


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2009)

Panda said:


> If it's been hacked with a Game Shark/AR it can



I, too, can use AR.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 29, 2009)

Panda said:


> /stares
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





Wu Fei said:


> OH SHIT NATU STAY AWYA



I can't even begin to count the amount of times I loled at this


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 29, 2009)

Well, then that'd be interesting 

@omg:


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 29, 2009)

Pictures are saved on computer so I can use later on and take the credit for them

Just saying


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 29, 2009)

.


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 29, 2009)

Well, I didn't draw that Natu, I found it on Pixiv. 

So knock yourself out


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 29, 2009)

Apologies for ze doublepost 


Death-kun said:


> I, too, can use AR.



What you gonna do about the walking plot device/world hacker named Nagato Yuki, in a Xatu suit?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 30, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


>



Saved 

So is this just basically an awesome picture thread or what?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 30, 2009)

The two I've posted are far more awesome than what anyone else has posted so far


----------



## firefist (Sep 30, 2009)

Kaze no Kathius said:


> I dunno, it's pretty awesome though.  I wanna use it for my sig
> 
> You know who made it?



this guy here:
senbonzabimaru


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 30, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


>



Why the hell is Arcanine in there and not Gyarados?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 30, 2009)

I only remember Blue for having an Exeggutor anyway


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 30, 2009)

Firefist said:


> this guy here:
> Link removed



Hmm, I dunno Japanese and it would be hella-rude to just take it.  Still a cool pic though.

Blue had an Arcanine in his line-up.  He never had a Gyarados IIRC.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 30, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I only remember Blue for having an Exeggutor anyway



Oh, it's pokemons that they actually used?

Well that explains it


----------



## valerian (Sep 30, 2009)

Arcanine was like Blue's pikachu.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 30, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Oh, it's pokemons that they actually used?
> 
> Well that explains it



Yeah  What did you think it was?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 30, 2009)

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........................................


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 30, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........................................



Yes, exactly like that.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 30, 2009)

Holy crap


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 30, 2009)

Are shiny Pokemon's stats weaker than normal Pokemon's stats?


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 30, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


>



I saw it, instant save

No, shiny pokemon's have the same stats, just depending on their IV's, nature and EV's


----------



## valerian (Sep 30, 2009)

New Red set. 

I don't see why shiny pokemon would be weaker than normal pokemon, so I guess that isn't true and they both have the same stats.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 30, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> New Red set.
> 
> I don't see why shiny pokemon would be weaker than normal pokemon, so I guess that isn't true and they both have the same stats.



"You have given out too much rep in the past 24 hours."    Yes, epic set indeed.

Shiny pokemon have nothing to do with stats.  It's all Nature/IVs/EVs.  I think they might have in one of the previous gens, but I'm not exactly sure.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 30, 2009)

Anyone got any cool fan art of Drake? I'm looking for a new wallpaper, will rep, thanks


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 30, 2009)

Sandaime said:


> Are shiny Pokemon's stats weaker than normal Pokemon's stats?



Shiny only affects their appearance, they aren't any more different in terms of stats.


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 30, 2009)

In earlier games Shiny pokemon caught in the wild were generally weaker because shininess was affected by IV and lower one tended to produce those pokemon, or something along those lines. 

But it's all rng nowadays.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 1, 2009)

Enjoys:


----------



## Munak (Oct 1, 2009)

You just keep posting, I'll keep saving. 



This should be an emote or something.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 1, 2009)

Anyone got a fanart of Red during FR/LG?


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 1, 2009)

Sandaime said:


> Anyone got a fanart of Red during FR/LG?



One on the left is Pokemon Special Red.  One on the right is FR/LG Red.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 1, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> You just keep posting, I'll keep saving.
> 
> 
> 
> This should be an emote or something.




I'll shrink it down to emote size later 


That Blissey is freaky


----------



## Golbez (Oct 1, 2009)

The new remixed version of the Champion battle theme is kickass.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 1, 2009)

Golbez said:


> The new remixed version of the Champion battle theme is kickass.



I like Red's new theme better.  They had to make it more epic to match the tuned-up awesomeness of red himself and his team.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Oct 1, 2009)

Hot damn, there's some epic Pokemon fanart floating around in this thread. I love Red's new theme as well, he certainly deserves it. XD


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 1, 2009)

Kaze no Kathius said:


> One on the left is Pokemon Special Red.  One on the right is FR/LG Red.



Moar badass.


.........


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 1, 2009)

The fan-art in this thread is pretty win.  Guess it's just gonna keep going like this until the rest of the world gets HG/SS released.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Pandaza (Oct 1, 2009)

what is this new red's theme you all speak of? o.O


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey, *Fable* :


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 1, 2009)

LOL @ the chicorita one and the onepiece x pokemon is kinda weird o.O. LOL @ PIKACHU GETTING EATEN


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 2, 2009)

Pokaloid 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 2, 2009)

Who's that one in the back middle?


----------



## Shiron (Oct 2, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Who's that one in the back middle?


Shiny Vaporeon?


----------



## Hentai (Oct 2, 2009)

Panda said:


> Hey, *Fable* :
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 2, 2009)

What I was originally _trying_ to post


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 2, 2009)

Haha, pikachu owning a legendary is win!


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 2, 2009)

2Shea said:


> Pokaloid
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




Yours is better, but still:


----------



## Munak (Oct 3, 2009)

Lol, Hatsunez in mah Pokemanz! 

But the humanized faces of Pokemon by Panda and Fable are ace.


----------



## Hentai (Oct 3, 2009)

LOL as if....


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 3, 2009)

Is pikachu shooting Palkia's.....crotch?


----------



## Velocity (Oct 3, 2009)

Fable said:


> LOL as if....



You dare underestimate the power of Haxichu? Since being a Water/Dragon cancels out Palkia's resistance to Electric attacks, it'd get raped by THAT Pikachu.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 4, 2009)

man Feraligatr is so awesome that he can solo Lance whit Ice Fang/Ice Punch.


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Reference from a scene in HG/SS were Silver says "Take off your disguise!"





*Spoiler*: __ 




Translation (from right to left):
Falkner: The challenger came
Welcome to the Violet City gym! I am Falkner, the trainer of the Bird Pokemon!!In this area Trainer and gym Leader can get even with their characters' differences as much as they want!!

Gold: Please treat me well

Falkner & Pidgey: GYAAAA (The terrific one came!!!)







*Spoiler*: __ 





Kotone: Mommy I'm home!


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 4, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Last one is so great.  

That picture is why I'm gonna have Groudon follow me around.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 4, 2009)

HAHA the 2nd one is hilarious


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 4, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pozVn_rUFFU[/YOUTUBE]

The best song I've heard from HG/SS so far besides the Champions Theme.  They did a damn good job with the remixes.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 4, 2009)

Lol, I was able to beat Red with a weak team, the strongest out of the six being my Feraligatr at 71.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 4, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> Lol, I was able to beat Red with a weak team, the strongest out of the six being my Feraligatr at 71.



Were the rest of your team at 70ish?  If so, that's fairly high-leveled for Red, unless they boosted the trainers in Kanto for more experience in HG/SS.

I remember consistently getting to Red at 55ish at the most in the original games.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 4, 2009)

Kaze no Kathius said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pozVn_rUFFU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The best song I've heard from HG/SS so far besides the Champions Theme.  They did a damn good job with the remixes.



imo, all champion theme is good. but fire red and leaf green has the best champion theme ever


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 4, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> imo, all champion theme is good. but fire red and leaf green has the best champion theme ever



Yeah, that one is great, probably my favorite.  Just like Champion Blue himself.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 4, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFyT4rF3a-U[/YOUTUBE]

its a fanmade remix and when i heard it i shot brix

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uhdj-nl4X9M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I like the remix one better but this isn't that bad


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 4, 2009)

Kaze no Kathius said:


> Were the rest of your team at 70ish?  If so, that's fairly high-leveled for Red, unless they boosted the trainers in Kanto for more experience in HG/SS.
> 
> I remember consistently getting to Red at 55ish at the most in the original games.


Nah, I never have an equal-leveled team. I like to focus on on my starter because the rest of the team are just gonna be made up of HM-users that I need to get anywhere. I had Feraligatr @ 71, Lugia @ 47-ish, Snorlax @50, Graveler @ 30, Noctowl @ 20, and I'm not sure what my last one was but maybe Dragonair which was also around the early 30s. All of Red's team was 80+.

The main reason why I won was because of the Hail that started at the beginning of the match though. That, and lots and lots of healing.


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 5, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> Nah, I never have an equal-leveled team. I like to focus on on my starter because the rest of the team are just gonna be made up of HM-users that I need to get anywhere. I had Feraligatr @ 71, Lugia @ 47-ish, Snorlax @50, Graveler @ 30, Noctowl @ 20, and I'm not sure what my last one was but maybe Dragonair which was also around the early 30s. All of Red's team was 80+.
> 
> The main reason why I won was because of the Hail that started at the beginning of the match though. That, and lots and lots of healing.



I really can't do this, I must have OCD or soemthing, but my team is ALWAYS at an equal level. Whenever a Pokemon levels, I switch around the top one.

I've done this since Pokemon Red/Blue, it became a habit that never died off.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 5, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> Nah, I never have an equal-leveled team. I like to focus on on my starter because the rest of the team are just gonna be made up of HM-users that I need to get anywhere. I had Feraligatr @ 71, Lugia @ 47-ish, Snorlax @50, Graveler @ 30, Noctowl @ 20, and I'm not sure what my last one was but maybe Dragonair which was also around the early 30s. All of Red's team was 80+.
> 
> The main reason why I won was because of the Hail that started at the beginning of the match though. That, and lots and lots of healing.



Ah I see.  That's pretty good then.  I'm with the OCD crowd, I like my team equal leveled for the most.  

Speaking of Hail, how Red stay up at the top of that mountain all the time in jeans, a t-shirt and jacket?  I guess he's just too awesome for more clothes.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 5, 2009)

i remember beating red with all 6 of my team at around lvl 63 each... although since u can switch up to the type hes sending out, its not that hard.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 5, 2009)

so there no place for decorations on this game?


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Oct 5, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> so there no place for decorations on this game?



Nope.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 5, 2009)

Kaze no Kathius said:


> Ah I see.  That's pretty good then.  I'm with the OCD crowd, I like my team equal leveled for the most.
> 
> Speaking of Hail, how Red stay up at the top of that mountain all the time in jeans, a t-shirt and jacket?  I guess he's just too awesome for more clothes.



Nu uh! He's got a cap too!


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 5, 2009)

Sandaime said:


> Nu uh! He's got a cap too!



Oh yeah.  

His hotblooded passion for training keeps him warm.


----------



## firefist (Oct 5, 2009)

^ or his charizard


----------



## Rick (Oct 5, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> Nah, I never have an equal-leveled team. I like to focus on on my starter because the rest of the team are just gonna be made up of HM-users that I need to get anywhere. I had Feraligatr @ 71, Lugia @ 47-ish, Snorlax @50, Graveler @ 30, Noctowl @ 20, and I'm not sure what my last one was but maybe Dragonair which was also around the early 30s. All of Red's team was 80+.
> 
> The main reason why I won was because of the Hail that started at the beginning of the match though. That, and lots and lots of healing.


I doubt you won with that team, everytime you would heal his fast pokemon will get the hit and kill you. How did you even beat his pikachu?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 5, 2009)

MOE said:


> I doubt you won with that team, everytime you would heal his fast pokemon will get the hit and kill you. How did you even beat his pikachu?


Pikachu was the first he sent out but the trickiest. The only Electric moves were Volt Tackle and Thunderbolt. My strategy was to first start out with Feraligatr. Obviously Pikachu would use one of the Electric attacks so I immediately switch to Graveler. Then I'd switch back to Feraligatr before Pikachu uses Iron Tail. After getting hit, I switch back to Graveler again. When Graveler's HP was around halfway depleted, Pikachu always goes for it's Quick Attack which wouldn't KO Graveler as long as its HP is over half full. The key was to keep switching out and doing as little damage as possible from Pikachu while Hail keeps hitting Pikachu every turn. Unfortunately I had to do the process twice because Red healed Pikachu. My Feraligatr eventually died but I had Revives and Max Revives. I never actually healed Feraligatr until after Pikachu was taken out.


----------



## Rick (Oct 6, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> Pikachu was the first he sent out but the trickiest. The only Electric moves were Volt Tackle and Thunderbolt. My strategy was to first start out with Feraligatr. Obviously Pikachu would use one of the Electric attacks so I immediately switch to Graveler. Then I'd switch back to Feraligatr before Pikachu uses Iron Tail. After getting hit, I switch back to Graveler again. When Graveler's HP was around halfway depleted, Pikachu always goes for it's Quick Attack which wouldn't KO Graveler as long as its HP is over half full. The key was to keep switching out and doing as little damage as possible from Pikachu while Hail keeps hitting Pikachu every turn. Unfortunately I had to do the process twice because Red healed Pikachu. My Feraligatr eventually died but I had Revives and Max Revives. I never actually healed Feraligatr until after Pikachu was taken out.


What could you use to beat his pikachu? What is your movie set because it must be painful to fight his snorlax or venusaur. Even blastoise. One level 71 pokemon doesn't cut it. Switching wouldn't work after everyone one of your pokemon died. And I doubt quick attack didn't kill a level 30 graveler.


----------



## Frieza (Oct 6, 2009)

The fan art is Legendary. I am keeping this.

Anyways out of all the special types.. wonder why they haven't created light, but created dark. Angelic pokemon or something.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 6, 2009)

MOE said:


> What could you use to beat his pikachu? What is your movie set because it must be painful to fight his snorlax or venusaur. Even blastoise. One level 71 pokemon doesn't cut it. Switching wouldn't work after everyone one of your pokemon died. And I doubt quick attack didn't kill a level 30 graveler.


Half my team was fodder to get killed whiling healing the others. Pikachu died from Hail and took damage from using Volt Tackle. Feraligatr's moves were Superpower, Ice Fang, Surf, and Crunch. Snorlax was easy to kill because of Superpower. Venusaur wouldn't easily die from Ice Fang, but because of wasting a turn after using Frenzy Plant, that made it vulnerable for attack. And yes, Graveler was able to handle Quick Attack since it does only 40 and a full HP Graveler at 30 may seem weak but it still didn't die from it. It was a painful battle that lasted very long.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 6, 2009)

omiK said:


> The fan art is Legendary. I am keeping this.
> 
> Anyways out of all the special types.. wonder why they haven't created light, but created dark. Angelic pokemon or something.


Light types would be interesting. I really hope the 5th generation introduces some new types.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 6, 2009)

Gaiash said:


> Light types would be interesting. I really hope the 5th generation introduces some new types.



If they introduce a 5th generation I might have to buy book written of what is weak to what and what not theres just so many  but then again thats not a bad thing, I still want to see some pokemon evolve like shuckle


----------



## Dave (Oct 6, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh god the first one's last panel

His face is priceless


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 7, 2009)

omiK said:


> Anyways out of all the special types.. wonder why they haven't created light, but created dark. Angelic pokemon or something.



Well, for one thought, take a closer look at the attacks. If anything Dark type attacks are not entirely about being evil but more along the lines of fighting dirty. Faint Attack? (It's supposed to be *Feint* Attack, mistake on the translator's part) is simply attacking an opponent with their guard down. Fake Tears? Pretending to cry so the opponent doesn't attack or hit as hard. Nasty Plot? Thinking up a dirty plan. BITE?!? Well if you were fighting a legit fight wouldn't you agree that biting an opponent would be fighting dirty?

This is also why Dark types are weak to Fighting, as fighting types apparently fight with honor, and the cliche that fighting honorably trumps cheating every time certainly stands here.

If they were to create a Holy type, they would have to create a Devil type (or Light and Evil/Shadow) to cover it.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 7, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Well, for one thought, take a closer look at the attacks. If anything Dark type attacks are not entirely about being evil but more along the lines of fighting dirty. Faint Attack? (It's supposed to be *Feint* Attack, mistake on the translator's part) is simply attacking an opponent with their guard down. Fake Tears? Pretending to cry so the opponent doesn't attack or hit as hard. Nasty Plot? Thinking up a dirty plan. BITE?!? Well if you were fighting a legit fight wouldn't you agree that biting an opponent would be fighting dirty?
> 
> This is also why Dark types are weak to Fighting, as fighting types apparently fight with honor, and the cliche that fighting honorably trumps cheating every time certainly stands here.
> 
> If they were to create a Holy type, they would have to create a Devil type (or Light and Evil/Shadow) to cover it.



^This.  Dark isn't "Evil", it's just playing dirty.  Naming the type itself as Dark was a mistake IMO.

There shouldn't be any more types, there are enough as it is.  Plus, there are still ton's of Dual-Types ready to be used.  Dragon/Fire for example, which should have been obvious, but whatever.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 7, 2009)

If they do need to make a new type, it should be SE against steel and Dragon while also resisting Dragon

Just to give a big 'FU' to the two most used types


----------



## Golbez (Oct 7, 2009)

Tearing steel apart and beating up dragons? 

That must be the Awesome Type.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 7, 2009)

they need a new mix type, like fire ground or electric dragon XD a mix type that doesn't exist!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 7, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Well, for one thought, take a closer look at the attacks. If anything Dark type attacks are not entirely about being evil but more along the lines of fighting dirty. Faint Attack? (It's supposed to be *Feint* Attack, mistake on the translator's part) is simply attacking an opponent with their guard down. Fake Tears? Pretending to cry so the opponent doesn't attack or hit as hard. Nasty Plot? Thinking up a dirty plan. BITE?!? Well if you were fighting a legit fight wouldn't you agree that biting an opponent would be fighting dirty?
> 
> This is also why Dark types are weak to Fighting, as fighting types apparently fight with honor, and the cliche that fighting honorably trumps cheating every time certainly stands here.
> 
> If they were to create a Holy type, they would have to create a Devil type (or Light and Evil/Shadow) to cover it.



Devil type would never fly in the states, they have to change it to something else to get it past the censors and parent groups.

also Pandaza what manga is your sig from?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 7, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> they need a new mix type, like fire ground or electric dragon XD a mix type that doesn't exist!



Camerupt is Fire/Ground


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 7, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> Half my team was fodder to get killed whiling healing the others. Pikachu died from Hail and took damage from using Volt Tackle. Feraligatr's moves were Superpower, Ice Fang, Surf, and Crunch. Snorlax was easy to kill because of Superpower. Venusaur wouldn't easily die from Ice Fang, but because of wasting a turn after using Frenzy Plant, that made it vulnerable for attack. And yes, Graveler was able to handle Quick Attack since it does only 40 and a full HP Graveler at 30 may seem weak but it still didn't die from it. It was a painful battle that lasted very long.



Just make a good team, goddamn it. 

@discussion

Does anyone have this yet? (rom or not, I just want to know if any of you have this translated enough so you can play through it.)


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 7, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Just make a good team, goddamn it.
> 
> @discussion
> 
> Does anyone have this yet? (rom or not, I just want to know if any of you have this translated enough so you can play through it.)



I got an english patched rom of SS.  It's got allot of information translated like the subscreen/move names, etc, etc.  Also, it's got the main storyline translated up to the first gym I think.  I couldn't play it cause DS emulaters...aren't too great.

If you want the rom I'll try and find it again and send you the link.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 7, 2009)

Light type is the most logical step forward.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 7, 2009)

Kaze no Kathius said:


> ^This.  Dark isn't "Evil", it's just playing dirty.  Naming the type itself as Dark was a mistake IMO.
> 
> There shouldn't be any more types, there are enough as it is.  Plus, there are still ton's of Dual-Types ready to be used.  Dragon/Fire for example, which should have been obvious, but whatever.



Well in Japan the type is called "Evil" so "Dark" is the next best thing.

I'd like to see an Electric/Ground myself.



omg laser pew pew! said:


> If they do need to make a new type, it should be SE against steel and Dragon while also resisting Dragon
> 
> Just to give a big 'FU' to the two most used types



I agree with you for the most part. We do need something to resist Dragon, but as for Steel we have Fire, Fighting, and Ground. I don't know about you but Fighting and Ground types tend to cover for Steel, since Rock, SR, and Water put Fire types at bay...



Emperor Joker said:


> Devil type would never fly in the states, they have to change it to something else to get it past the censors and parent groups.



That's why I suggested "Shadow"

Shadow has already been used in the gamecube games why not expand upon it and make it a brand new type. A real evil-sounding type.

Even then, making a type to satisfy another type creation seems rather off putting and illogical though...



Stroev said:


> Light type is the most logical step forward.



Well it's an interesting concept but there's still a problem, what exactly would it act and counteract?

If you take a look at it, a Light type wouldn't make too much sense. Dark types as I explained early on are not exactly Evil (Despite it being the japanese name for the type) the moves and pokemon themselves generally revolve around trickery hence why they are weak to Fighting types who in all aspect are considered fighting with honor.

Dragons, as Omg laser pew pew! stated needs something weak to and resist but Dragons in all aspect are tend to sway between being benevolent or malevolent simply by nature alone. A weakness to Light type would display all dragons as malevolent creatures when this isn't the case in mythology.

Furthermore, what could weaken a Light type? Dark Types? Again, going with the trickery image that Dark types show it doesn't make sense. Light could weaken another Light type, but mostly it simply doesn't fit.

Furthermore, the closest thing to Light is Electricity, which has historically been considered "THE Attack" of the gods. So if anything, why not give Electric types a bit of a buff in their usefulness then?

If the Light type is to be considered Holy, there isn't anything really for it to attack, if the Light type is simply Light, why not let something like Electric/Steel/Bug to handle it?


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 7, 2009)

How about more ancient/fossil ones? 

Not a whole setup of them, but just to add some more+new moves.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 7, 2009)

Panda said:


> How about more ancient/fossil ones?
> 
> Not a whole setup of them, but just to add some more+new moves.



Why not, we got the Sauropods (Tropius, Meganium), Zuniceratops (Bastiodon), Pachycephalosaurus (Rampardos), and pterosaurs (Aerodactyl)

And there's still other extinct animals that can work.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 8, 2009)

they should introduce some mythical gods, a pokemon based off them, that be kind of cool


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 8, 2009)

Light should be super effective against both Ghost and Dark, just to fuck up Sableye and Spiritomb 

It should also be super effective against Bugs because light scatters them away 

I'd have Steel be immune to it (as it just reflects light), and thinking about what to do with it with Ice is a bit of a head hurter, but I'm going in the right direction here


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 9, 2009)

XD Sableye isn't even a threat....


----------



## Munak (Oct 9, 2009)

Until it gets an evolution. 

Or maybe not. The problem with Ghost/Dark is that they'll probably have piss-poor HP.

@Types

Light type sounds good.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 9, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Why not, we got the Sauropods (Tropius, Meganium), Zuniceratops (Bastiodon), Pachycephalosaurus (Rampardos), and pterosaurs (Aerodactyl)
> 
> And there's still other extinct animals that can work.




Lapras and Omanyte are dinos too 
(Although, in Omanyte's case, living Dino since Nautilus's are still alive and kicking )


----------



## Munak (Oct 9, 2009)

Hmm, AFAIK, there's still no polar bear Pokemon. 

Write this down, GameFreak.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 9, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> Hmm, AFAIK, there's still no polar bear Pokemon.
> 
> Write this down, GameFreak.


They could always give Teddiursa/Ursaring an alternate Ice-type form when living around snowy areas.


----------



## Munak (Oct 9, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> They could always give Teddiursa/Ursaring an alternate Ice-type form when living around snowy areas.



That could work, though I'm thinking more of a polar bear Pokemon walking on all fours.

And it should have Pseudo-legendary stats. (Since Polar Bears are becoming rarer these days, so should "Polaraid". )


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 9, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Light should be super effective against both Ghost and Dark, just to fuck up Sableye and Spiritomb
> 
> It should also be super effective against Bugs because light scatters them away
> 
> I'd have Steel be immune to it (as it just reflects light), and thinking about what to do with it with Ice is a bit of a head hurter, but I'm going in the right direction here



It should be SE against water because it will evaporate it
It should be heal grass because that's what light does
It should be weak to fire because fire can make light


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 9, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Light should be super effective against both Ghost and Dark, just to fuck up Sableye and Spiritomb
> 
> It should also be super effective against Bugs because light scatters them away
> 
> I'd have Steel be immune to it (as it just reflects light), and thinking about what to do with it with Ice is a bit of a head hurter, but I'm going in the right direction here


nah light and Dark should cause super effective to each other.


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 9, 2009)

Anyone ever trained a Drifblim and/or a Rampardos?
How are they ingame? Rampardos attack is insane but it defenses are shit. And Drifblim just seems funny to use.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 9, 2009)

Rampardos's mold breaker rapes, a rock polish and life orb can rape stuff but setting it up is too risky :/


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 9, 2009)

Trick Room or Baton Pass teams is what Rampardos is best with


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 9, 2009)

Panda said:


> Lapras and Omanyte are dinos too
> (Although, in Omanyte's case, living Dino since Nautilus's are still alive and kicking )



I forgot about Lapras, it always reminded me of the Loch Ness monster but of course the Loch Ness is been rumored to be a dinosaur...

Nautilus I don't consider that a dinosaur, hence I didn't mention Kabuto, Lileep, Omanyte, and Anorith... Since they're not dinos.

BUT... If you want to look at it that way Totodile and Sharpedo are dinos as well since Crocs and Sharks have been there since the times of the dinosaurs. AND RELICANTH!!!! 

Still, I consider the Nautilus extremely creepy...



Megatonton said:


> Until it gets an evolution.
> 
> Or maybe not. The problem with Ghost/Dark is that they'll probably have piss-poor HP.



So it'll look like a Kingdom hearts neo-shadow instead of a pseudo Stitch wannabe?

Spiritomb can certainly take a few hits. But either way as long as you're about to take it out it shouldn't be a big problem right?



Linkdarkside said:


> nah light and Dark should cause super effective to each other.



**Facepalm** Sigh... But a dark type isn't evil, at least in the literal sense, it's because they cheat and use dirty tactics... Sigh... Nevermind... I guess we're going to have Aura Sphere become a Light attack and Lucario be a Fighting/Light type instead of a Fighting/Steel type?


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 9, 2009)

Where can i download'em?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 9, 2009)

Search on google...

ROMs are illegal.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 9, 2009)

your looking for platinum rom? o.O


----------



## Hentai (Oct 10, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> nah light and Dark should cause super effective to each other.


Not really, darkness cant swallow light, but light can destroy darkness. I say: 
Light -> Super-Effective against Dark
Dark -> not very effective against Light


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 10, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> Rampardos's mold breaker rapes, a rock polish and life orb can rape stuff but setting it up is too risky :/



It's defense and speed are so lousy though...Tyranitar and Rhyperior don't have that ability but they are much better alternatives.


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 10, 2009)

Swellow+Guts+Flame orb+Facade=lol
Seriously, with his speed it just rapes everything before it even gets a chance to retaliate.


----------



## Munak (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd rather have a Mold Breaker Pinsir than a Mold Breaker Rampardos. 

Bug types are my favorite. (Which is sadly effectively walled by one of my favorites also; Gliscor.)

So who's got a weather team? (And by weather team, I mean not the Sandstream easy set-up ones. )


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a problem.

I want a Gible with Outrage and Dragon Dance. So I bred a Level 51(52?) Garchomp(Male) with a Level 64 Dragonite(Female). And I keep getting Dratini.


----------



## Munak (Oct 11, 2009)

Mother pokemon always breeds the same ones. Get a female Garchomp.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 11, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. FUCK FUCK FUCK.



Edit: Can I just get a Gible(female) and breed it with a male Dratini?


----------



## Munak (Oct 11, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. FUCK FUCK FUCK.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Can I just get a Gible(female) and breed it with a male Dratini?



If I'm not mistaken, it's in the same egg group, so yes. 

Oh man, I remember this happened to me also. I can't get a DD bagon because I'm using my male Salamence and a female Dragonite.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks a lot, I now want a Salamance with DD!


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 11, 2009)

Man, I missed this thread.

I really can't wait for this game. I've already decided my team.


----------



## Hentai (Oct 11, 2009)

Wait you can breed a Gramchop with a Dragonite?


----------



## Munak (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, they are the same egg group.

Dragon egg group.

Correct me if I'm wrong, though.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 11, 2009)

All dragons should be able to breed together, considering there's not that many of them.


----------



## Hentai (Oct 11, 2009)

I always though only the same species can be bred with another 

So the mother Species is the species that will hatch?


----------



## Munak (Oct 11, 2009)

Fable said:


> I always though only the same species can be bred with another
> 
> *So the mother Species is the species that will hatch?*



Yes, that's right.


----------



## Hentai (Oct 11, 2009)

Why the fuck is  in the Dragon Egg group 

Totodile would fit in there better


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 11, 2009)

Treecko is teh funtz. Also, Gible eggs are a bitch to hatch. If it isn't male and dosen't have DD and Outrage....

Edit: Where the fuck is Omg laser pew pew when you need him?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 11, 2009)

Because Sceptile looks very Dragon-like, I actually thought it was Grass/Dragon when I first saw it playing Ruby. This therefore means that a male that knows Dragonbreath breeding with a female member of the Treecko family will produce a Treecko that knows Dragonbreath 

Also, Gible can't learn Dragon Dance via breeding.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 11, 2009)

Can it learn Outrage by breeding?

Edit: What the fuck is this crap? Corphish can learn Dragon Dance but not Gible?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 11, 2009)

I did, and it said 'Yes, the Minotaur is correct, Gible cannot learn Dragon Dance via Breeding.'


----------



## Hentai (Oct 11, 2009)

I still thing Firaligatr would be better in the Dragon Group


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 11, 2009)

Why does that matter to you? Most Dragons are in the Monster Egg group, which Totodile's species is also a part of, so they can still breed together regardless.


----------



## Hentai (Oct 11, 2009)

I dont know, i just find it weird


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 11, 2009)

Why won't my Lucario gain Speed EVS?!


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 11, 2009)

if gible could learn dragon dance it'll be better than an uber


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 12, 2009)

Random Interjecting PokeRap:
​


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 12, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> if gible could learn dragon it'll be better than an uber



Motherfucking this.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 12, 2009)

Not really, he already naturally outspeeds a lot of pokemons


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 12, 2009)

Chomp being considered uber still makes me chuckle.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 12, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Chomp being considered uber still makes me chuckle.



It's legitimate to a certain extent.

But, I never put up with rule-making tourneyfags anyway.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 12, 2009)

I liek teh Garz. I've got a question. 

If I had a Lucario that was holding a Power anklet, and I entered a battle. If I switched it out for a Dragonite(level 100) and killed it. Then Lucario levelled up, would it earn the EVs?


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 12, 2009)

I believe it does, even with exp share


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 12, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I liek teh Garz. I've got a question.
> 
> If I had a Lucario that was holding a Power anklet, and I entered a battle. If I switched it out for a Dragonite(level 100) and killed it. Then Lucario levelled up, would it earn the EVs?



As long as it gets experience from battle, no matter how small, he will get EVs


----------



## Hentai (Oct 12, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Chomp being considered uber still makes me chuckle.


Isnt it called a pseudo-uber?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 12, 2009)

He's called a 'pseudo-legendary' because his stats is equal to or higher than most legendary pokemon (who on average have higher stats)

His actual tiering in-game by Smogon (a community of Poemon gamers) have put him in thethethe uber tier


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 12, 2009)

I was checking some youtube videos and came across a wifi battle of HG/SS and it was in english so i got curious and searched it up, apparently there are english patches for the game, unbelievable


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 13, 2009)

From the patches I've seen they only affect the pokemon battles, are there patches for the entire game?


----------



## Munak (Oct 13, 2009)

Hmm, I admit I was wrong, but why DD for Gar anyways? He's got Swords Dance. 

In fact, isn't that the specific Garbuild that got him banned from OU? (Yachechomp?)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 13, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> Hmm, I admit I was wrong, but why DD for Gar anyways? He's got Swords Dance.
> 
> In fact, isn't that the specific Garbuild that got him banned from OU? (Yachechomp?)



Yeah it was though there has been some more testing to see if he could be put back in OU again and the results from what I heard were really close, like 49/50 vote split. 

The original Yachechomp wasn't as affective simply because Bullet Punch Scizor could easily take out a large amount of his health (up to 50%). It's the Choice Scarf Chomp that was really dangerous


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 13, 2009)

EV means it gains a larger increase in stat ups when it level ups, right?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, basically


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 13, 2009)

My power Anklet is defective.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 13, 2009)

4 Evs = 1 stat

It's also doesn't give them all when you level up, it gives the stats over period until you're level 100


----------



## Hentai (Oct 13, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> 4 Evs = 1 stat
> 
> It's also doesn't give them all when you level up, it gives the stats over period until you're level 100


As far as I know it gives the stats all at once.

When i was EV-training my Darkrai i raised SpAttack for 250 EV,during the training i raised a few level (like 4-5), and each level when the list came up it said like for example +3 Attack, +2 Defense, *+18 SpAttack*,....
But that stopped when i finished EV trainig.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 13, 2009)

is this shit out yet...?

My instant gratification threshold no longer tolerates this intolerable wait


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 13, 2009)

It gives a lot if you train it all at once but doesn't give all of it

Considering that you can have up to 255EVs in a stat, that's 63 stats. Come back to me when you see a +63


----------



## Hentai (Oct 13, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> It gives a lot if you train it all at once but doesn't give all of it
> 
> Considering that you can have up to 255EVs in a stat, that's 63 stats. Come back to me when you see a +63


As I said, during EV training i reached about 4 levels, always stating something like +18. (~18 because i cant EV train without getting experience too)

So i should be right


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 13, 2009)

Ho hum, I must have gotten confused with IVs then, either one of them are given over the course to lvl 100

My mistake here


----------



## Hentai (Oct 13, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Ho hum, I must have gotten confused with IVs then, either one of them are given over the course to lvl 100
> 
> My mistake here


It should be IVs yes 
Because if for example a Totodile has 31 IV on Attack, and all IV would be given from start on it would clearly be overpowered.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 13, 2009)

Fable said:


> As *far as I know it gives the stats all at once*.
> 
> When i was EV-training my Darkrai i raised SpAttack for 250 EV,during the training i raised a few level (like 4-5), and each level when the list came up it said like for example +3 Attack, +2 Defense, *+18 SpAttack*,....
> But that stopped when i finished EV trainig.


it also depen on the pokemon level or how mutch EV you get before level up.


----------



## Hentai (Oct 13, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> it also depen on the pokemon level or how mutch EV you get before level up.


If i handn't levelled up 4 times during the EV training i would have gotten my +63 upon level up.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 13, 2009)

Fable said:


> It should be IVs yes
> Because if for example a Totodile has 31 IV on Attack, and all IV would be given from start on it would clearly be overpowered.



IV and EV stats are manifested over time up until you get to level 100. You wouldn't notice a jump from levels early on, like from 1, but if you started with a legendary pokemon at level 70 and started to train the advances would be noticeable.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 14, 2009)

~M~ said:


> IV and EV stats are manifested over time up until you get to level 100. You wouldn't notice a jump from levels early on, like from 1, but if you started with a legendary pokemon at level 70 and started to train the advances would be noticeable.



would it make sense to say then that the more experience it takes to level up, the more stats points are allowed to be allocated?


----------



## SpitFire (Oct 14, 2009)

I loved G/S. Those were the two Pokemon games that actually felt "complete". You could go to both countries and capture all the Pokemon and legendaries actually had that mystique feeling unlike today's legendaries. My most memorable moment was of G/S was when I finally got my Tyranitar after hours and hours of training. I had no clue how epic a pokemon a pupitar would evolve into. Now it's like Pokemon has lost it's mystique because everyone knows everything now. There is nothing special about Pokemon. Everything is all about stats...

In summary, nostalgia+pokemon doesn't work well anymore. Pokemon as a series needs to evolve. They can't make remakes forever.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 14, 2009)

I Man said:


> I loved G/S. Those were the two Pokemon games that actually felt "complete". You could go to both countries and capture all the Pokemon and legendaries actually had that mystique feeling unlike today's legendaries. My most memorable moment was of G/S was when I finally got my Tyranitar after hours and hours of training. I had no clue how epic a pokemon a pupitar would evolve into. Now it's like Pokemon has lost it's mystique because everyone knows everything now. There is nothing special about Pokemon. *Everything is all about stats...*
> 
> In summary, nostalgia+pokemon doesn't work well anymore. Pokemon as a series needs to evolve. They can't make remakes forever.



That's what happens sometimes...

And I agree with you, but the thing is what exactly can they do to evolve it?


----------



## Hentai (Oct 14, 2009)

~M~ said:


> IV and EV stats are manifested over time up until you get to level 100. You wouldn't notice a jump from levels early on, like from 1, but if you started with a legendary pokemon at level 70 and started to train the advances would be noticeable.


As you saw in my post(s), i proved that this does not count for EVs.


----------



## Munak (Oct 14, 2009)

I was playing in my mind of that idea that some random Pokefool decides to challenge me when I become a champion.

And he actually has a working Pokemon team with synergy. (MixPerts, Blisseys and Tyrannitars, no legendaries. I mean come on. )

They actually could make the AIs competent, for one.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 14, 2009)

I know, right?  I mean, I don't knock the Battle Frontier add-ons in the recent generations.  They're pretty interesting, and if you have the patience you can train teams specifically to dominate some of those areas, and it overall tests your skill as a trainer.  

But I just don't play it that much.  For me, the storyline is mostly over after I've defeated the E4, and I've recently felt that it's not worth shelling out the 30-something dollars for a game I'm done with in 30-50 hours.  

So if they added some of the things I had in my post, I'd not only pay gladly for the game, I'd enjoy it much more.


----------



## Sima (Oct 14, 2009)

Anyone got any idea of when this will be coming out in america yet?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 14, 2009)

Sima said:


> Anyone got any idea of when this will be coming out in america yet?



It will be released on April 1 2012


----------



## Sima (Oct 14, 2009)

I really don't believe that.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 14, 2009)

Well you should, it's official


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 14, 2009)

might as well playing the english patch guys!


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 14, 2009)

^ i did 

played for like 40 odd hrs and then put it down wen gtpsp came out :/


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 14, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Well you should, it's official


Bulbapedia and Wikipedia both say Spring 2010.

It doesn't make sense that it would take over two years to translate when other Pokemon games come out in the west a few months after the Japanese release. Also if it was coming out in 2012 they wouldn't have an exact date already.

However if you got the year wrong you're thinking of the Australian release which just says April 2010.


----------



## Sima (Oct 14, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Well you should, it's official



any proof?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 14, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> It will be released on *April 1* 2012





Gaiash said:


> Bulbapedia and Wikipedia both say Spring 2010.
> 
> It doesn't make sense that it would take over two years to translate when other Pokemon games come out in the west a few months after the Japanese release. Also if it was coming out in 2012 they wouldn't have an exact date already.
> 
> However if you got the year wrong you're thinking of the Australian release which just says April 2010.





Sima said:


> any proof?



You should both jump off a cliff


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 15, 2009)

April Fools jokes are lame when they don't actually happen on April first.


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 15, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> April Fools jokes are lame when they don't actually happen on April first.



It was pretty goddamn obvious that he was joking, unless you're a retard.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm not quite sure how to answer that. Maybe I should write up a huge post on why you are clearly intellectually subpar but I decided against that since reading wall of posts are just pains to read so I'll spare you guys

Someone asked an _incredibly_ cliched question that has only been asked fifteen million times before and each and every single time, the exact same answer was given. I decided that maybe for the fifteen millionth and first time, I would at least _try something different_ and give a joke answer. 

I decided that putting an absurd year by itself wouldn't convey enough that my post would be in jest so I decided to add a date to it. However after much careful though and consternation, putting any other date other than "April 1" would actually look like a legitimate reply, which is the last thing I want

As it as clearly come to light, my reaction was perfect as the deeper and real meaning of my post flew right over your heads. Especially yours strongarm85. I made joke post that mentions April 1, _of course_ it must actually be a April Fools joke right? I mean the only jokes that happens on those days are ones involving dates. 

That or maybe my level of thinking might be a bit too much for some people.


----------



## Hentai (Oct 15, 2009)

^this; 

Also why ask such a thing in a Forum when google gives the answer in a few seconds?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 15, 2009)

Hentai turning you?


----------



## Hentai (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 15, 2009)

the fact that no one had that name already baffles me to no end. 

omg pew pew, u cant b playinz wits da datez. nigz b serus bowt sum pokayman. real talk 

did i miss a rain dance tm?


----------



## Sima (Oct 15, 2009)

Well I figured it was a joke since it was April 1, so don't get upset. 

sorry I asked a stupid question.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't care about anything

Lance is fucking back


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 15, 2009)

^ haha i linked that earlier, such a good remix.

SO, I dl'd the english patch and so far, it feels awesome. As expected from HG/SS


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 15, 2009)

Can't wait for game. I wonder what the next gen will be like though.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 16, 2009)

I just got to the 1st gym and my cyndaquil is alrdy a quilava


----------



## Sima (Oct 16, 2009)

Utopia Realm said:


> Can't wait for game. I wonder what the next gen will be like though.



I've been thinking about that as well...I hope it will be better than the sinnoh generation, I have to say, it was the worst thus far. Well in my opinion anyway.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 16, 2009)

I have to say that I think Sinnoh was better than Hoenn, but yes I hope they top it next generation.

They still have yet to be able to top Johto


----------



## Sima (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't think anything will be able to top Johto, not for me atleast. Unless they pull something epic out their ass

Hoenn was pretty good in my opinion, Sinnoh was just meh.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 17, 2009)

One thing I'm wondering about the 5th generation is where it'll fit in the timeline of the other games.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 17, 2009)

Personally I feel as a region, Johto was really cool, but it just had so many fodder pokemon in it. Hoenn likewise was a great region with very diverse pokemon but they just didn't evolve enough. I'd like the next gen to have an evolution form for pokemon like Solrock, Lunatone, Plusle, Minun. 

Sinnoh was very balanced but I didn't think there was enough diversity in the wild pokemon. From the moment you get to Floaroma Town you can get Pachirisu, Buizel and Shellos, and then you are stuck with the same wild pokemon for ages before they introduced a Ponyta, and then they gave you either a Mime Jnr or a Bonsly until you got to like the 6th badge  Obviously Platinum changed that a bit but I've not got that version.

I've said before that for the next gen they just need to revamp everything. Another 150 pokemon, absolutely none of the previous 493 are in it. A couple of new types to counter some current hard cases, but they also need to add a few more extra evolutions here and there to the current crop that will become available after you've got the National Dex. A Dark Gym (preferably 7th or 8th), a grass pokemon with 2 evolved forms that doesn't follow the standard Leech Seed/Absorb/Poison Powder routine all the new ones they seem to add do. I'm sure they're already beginning work on it of course, I can see it coming out in 2011.


----------



## Golbez (Oct 17, 2009)

I just hope they don't spam too many legendaries again.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Oct 17, 2009)

^ get ready for some bad news


----------



## Golbez (Oct 17, 2009)

Well, the number has been increasing for every generation... But they can't possibly become more powerful than Arceus, right?... RIGHT!?


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 17, 2009)

Golbez said:


> Well, the number has been increasing for every generation... But they can't possibly become more powerful than Arceus, right?... RIGHT!?


No but they could still introduce some interesting for the next generation legendaries.


----------



## Golbez (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm all for interesting legendaries as long as there aren't too many of them, nor do they have some kind of crazy power like Dialga, Palkia and Arceus.

They should make a Bug and/or Poison Legendary. They seem to be the last ones missing. Fighting too.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 17, 2009)

the pokemon would be called arbocgink last revolution of arboc O.O selucreh (hercules backwards) for fighting! lol


----------



## Stalin (Oct 17, 2009)

The fourth generation(hgoinh bythe qulaity of the games not the pokemon) are technically the best while the first gen games are technically the worst.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 17, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> The fourth generation(hgoinh bythe qulaity of the games not the pokemon) are technically the best while the first gen games are technically the worst.



WTF do you mean "technically"?


----------



## Sima (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't go by quality, I got by plot.

And Johto to mean had the best plot, then Kanto, then Hoenn, then Sinnoh.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 17, 2009)

IDK man, some of the 1st gen are pretty strong


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 17, 2009)

Johto defiantly had the best plot which is part of why that part of the anime was such a disappointment. Hoenn had the best region design. Sinnoh had the best variety of characters. As for Kanto it had the most interesting central characters.


----------



## Golbez (Oct 17, 2009)

I loved Hoenn because there was so much water. It was fun to just surf around and then accidently stumbling upon the Sky Pillar. That and the Dive HM also added a cool extra "layer" to the world.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 17, 2009)

Aren't the pokemon plots really simple? I always wonder what the hell wasthe point of manaphy and phione. Phione has to be the most pointless legendary there is.


----------



## Sima (Oct 17, 2009)

Golbez said:


> I loved Hoenn because there was so much water. It was fun to just surf around and then accidently stumbling upon the Sky Pillar. That and the Dive HM also added a cool extra "layer" to the world.



oooh I loved the dive HM too, they should bring it back in the future. I wondered why they took it away.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 17, 2009)

Maybe they should have underwate battles. i would like ingame tournaments. Ilove tournaments. It would be awesome if they had a national tournament wuth all the regional champions and you could fight all the previous protaganists.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Oct 18, 2009)

^ add that, create your own character + new pokemon roster (But as each generation pass the pokemon seems to get worse)

MUST buy


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 18, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Maybe they should have underwate battles. i would like ingame tournaments. Ilove tournaments. It would be awesome if they had a national tournament wuth all the regional champions and you could fight all the previous protaganists.


Underwater battles exist in RSE, but if you mean like battling trainers underwater... it was ridiculous enough that you were able to stay underwater without limit and use Fire attacks.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 18, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> ^ add that, create your own character + new pokemon roster (But as each generation pass the pokemon seems to get worse)
> 
> MUST buy



Meh, each gen has its awesome pokemon that is more than awesome than a lot of pokemon of different gens.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 18, 2009)

Sima said:


> I don't go by quality, I got by plot.
> 
> And Johto to mean had the best plot, then Kanto, then Hoenn, then Sinnoh.


no offence but i think jotho had the worse plot it was just team roket causing truble.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 18, 2009)

Totally unrelated to this thread;

I got the secret slab in Mystery Dungeon, but it disappeared after I completed Mystifying Forest


----------



## Stalin (Oct 18, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> no offence but i think jotho had the worse plot it was just team roket causing truble.



It the  same plot every gen with a different team with a different scheme.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 18, 2009)

are we talking about the cartoon or the game now? because I honestly think the game all have the same plot. 

YOUR A CHOSEN TRAINER BY PROFESSOR ---- AND YOU FIGHTING TEAM ---- AND BEAT ELITE FOUR

thats how i see it


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 18, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Totally unrelated to this thread;
> 
> I got the secret slab in Mystery Dungeon, but it disappeared after I completed Mystifying Forest



Did you check your storage?


----------



## Shiron (Oct 18, 2009)

Sima said:


> oooh I loved the dive HM too, they should bring it back in the future. I wondered why they took it away.


Probably because unlike Hoenn, which had a ton of water, Sinnoh only had just a few water routes, so there wasn't much use for it there.



The Cheat said:


> It the  same plot every gen with a different team with a different scheme.


Yeah, but Gold and Silver were admittedly particularly bad about that... I mean, after the Radio Tower, that was practically it... Then you just had to beat up Claire, the Elite Four, and the Kanto Gym Leaders, with the only real plot during that entire time being one more solely Rocket Grunt causing problems... Kanto really is just dead in Gold and Silver, especially during the times before you get to the Power Plant and after you're done with it. A whole lot more could have really been done there in terms of plot.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 18, 2009)

For the plot, R/S/E's plot was the best. For characters G/S/C. Thats just me though.

Edit: Now playing Emerald

I now remember why I hated Liza and Tate.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 18, 2009)

They should make your opponents levels go up to LV100 outside the battle fronier.


----------



## Hentai (Oct 18, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> are we talking about the cartoon or the game now? because I honestly think the game all have the same plot.
> 
> YOUR A CHOSEN TRAINER BY PROFESSOR ---- AND YOU FIGHTING TEAM ---- AND BEAT ELITE FOUR
> 
> thats how i see it


Thats a incredibly stupid way to see it, because if you say it that way...

Zelda: YOU ARE LINK AND YOU FIGHT IN TEMPLES AND BEAT GANONDORF

Mario: YOU ARE MARIO AND JUMP ON ENEMIES HEADS


If you put it like this you can make every Game sound lame.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah, I suppose it is a stupid way of looking at games. Maybe I used the wrong word, I meant outline of a game but I guess after playing so many rpg you just get the general outline of what's to be expected BUT that still doesn't stop me from enjoying the game though.

Zelda and mario is like you said but its still fun though.

Maybe playing too much mmo has given me a different view on games now


----------



## Robert Haydn (Oct 18, 2009)

I never played a game set in Jhoto so I was wondering when you fight the 1st generation gym leaders do you just fight them or can you actually travel through the full Kanto region?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 18, 2009)

You travel through Kanto but it has 'shrunk'


----------



## Robert Haydn (Oct 18, 2009)

...what do you mean by 'shrunk' ?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 18, 2009)

It's smaller than when we originally went. Less areas to go to


----------



## Stalin (Oct 18, 2009)

There was less things to do in kanto. You couldn't go the the safari zone, it was easy to travel through because you had no obstacles, and in GSC, they reduced virdinian forest to shrubs with no wild pokemon. The forest was restored in HSSS. Still there are a lot more things to do in johto.



> It's smaller than when we originally went. Less areas to go to


Acutally its roughly the same size just without the safari zone. They restored cereluan cave.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks, I think I get it. 
I was getting excited, thinking of this as a '2 for 1' game.

I wonder if it would even be possible for a DS game to have 
a world as huge as all 4 regions in their entirety.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 18, 2009)

Quite simply, nah.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 18, 2009)

i believe they can, theyr just lazy!

because by doing that it creates less games to sell or remake


----------



## Robert Haydn (Oct 18, 2009)

Maybe less games to remake, but there's always the 5th gen. 

Also, I would think that it would be a big seller, I mean a game 
with all 4 regions. I know I'd buy it even though I have 
Fire Red, Emerald, Platinum, and (not yet) Heart Gold.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 18, 2009)

i would too


----------



## Sima (Oct 18, 2009)

Shiron said:


> Probably because unlike Hoenn, which had a ton of water, Sinnoh only had just a few water routes, so there wasn't much use for it there.



Probably, but it would be nice to see it make a come back, I enjoyed that addition to the game play.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 18, 2009)

I'd buy it, and I'd do what Ash does at the end of every Gen and get a new team for every region


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm pretty sure everyone's been having the "cross-region" theory come through their minds at any time.

I mean, really, it'd be amazing. But, will it happen? I doubt it.


----------



## DragonBlade (Oct 19, 2009)

historically fire types have always been the hardest to start with, but i just love cyndaquil so much.

i cant wait for this to be released, i?ve been telling my buddy steve that this was the next best step for the pokemon industry.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 19, 2009)

DragonBlade said:


> historically fire types have always been the hardest to start with, but i just love cyndaquil so much.
> 
> i cant wait for this to be released, i?ve been telling my buddy steve that this was the next best step for the pokemon industry.



They were the easiest in Gen 2 and were one of the easiest in Gen 4

The stigma that fire is hard to start with is a result of Gen 1 where the first 3 gyms were SE against fire (rock, water and electric vs Charizard)


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 19, 2009)

i never had a charizard by the 3rd gym  i guess ppl must blitz the game with one strong poke' a few times too often


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 19, 2009)

I just beat the 1st gym in SS with my lvl 15 quilava -_-'


----------



## Sima (Oct 19, 2009)

The gym leaders in the johto region are weaker than the other regions.


 I usually only have two good pokemon by the first gym match, and I can usually win against Falkner with just one of the two.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 19, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> They were the easiest in Gen 2 and were one of the easiest in Gen 4
> 
> The stigma that fire is hard to start with is a result of Gen 1 where the first 3 gyms were SE against fire (rock, water and electric vs Charizard)



Personally I think that from Gen III onwards, where Charmander learns Metal Claw, you can use any starter and blitz the entire game (all 4 games) with all of them... except Piplup. I just started a new game with Pearl and find that it really sucks until I got Surf (5th badge) and Ice Beam (7th badge). You can't build up a good start with it. Maybe the same goes for Chikorita actually. Hard to build up a good start with that one.

Of course, I both remember and miss the days back in Gen I when I'd solo the entire game with a level 80 Venusaur.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 19, 2009)

Robert Haydn said:


> Maybe less games to remake, but there's always the 5th gen.
> 
> Also, I would think that it would be a big seller, I mean a game
> with all 4 regions. I know I'd buy it even though I have
> Fire Red, Emerald, Platinum, and (not yet) Heart Gold.



I know I would. I mean all four area's would be great, and it would also increase the amount of Pokemon you can get per game.

I just wish you could encounter some of the evolved pokemon that would normally be required to trade to get.

The only ones I know of though are Steelix and in one game Gengar.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 19, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Personally I think that from Gen III onwards, where Charmander learns Metal Claw, you can use any starter and blitz the entire game (all 4 games) with all of them... except Piplup. I just started a new game with Pearl and find that it really sucks until I got Surf (5th badge) and Ice Beam (7th badge). You can't build up a good start with it. Maybe the same goes for Chikorita actually. Hard to build up a good start with that one.
> 
> Of course, I both remember and miss the days back in Gen I when I'd solo the entire game with a level 80 Venusaur.



Yeah, Empolean is an awesome pokemon but has access to a terrible movepool when playing through. I found at times he was a hindrance to leveling until I did get Surf where he started pulling his weight


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm still starting with a Totodile. He's always been my favorite starter.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 20, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> I know I would. I mean all four area's would be great, and it would also increase the amount of Pokemon you can get per game.
> 
> I just wish you could encounter some of the evolved pokemon that would normally be required to trade to get.
> 
> The only ones I know of though are Steelix and in one game Gengar.


Four regions isn't needed for that; Platinum and HG/SS both already have tons of Pokemon obtainable:


----------



## Hentai (Oct 20, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> I'm still starting with a Totodile. He's always been my favorite starter.


I have to agree.
Firaligatr looks awesome too.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 20, 2009)

no way! mudkip looks better! 

but yea feraligater does look cool, i can't deny that but imo, I think empoleon is still the coolest looking out of all of the water starter


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 20, 2009)

I remember my Red game. I had a Charmeleon when fighting Brock and Charizard by Misty. My freinds hyped them up a lot.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Oct 20, 2009)

cyndaquil kicks ass


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 20, 2009)

I can't choose between the starters guys 

I remember I put 'surf' on Totodile's evolved form. But I want either Cynda or Chiko


----------



## valerian (Oct 20, 2009)

Totodile pwns both of them.  But if I had to choose one out of those two, I'd pick Cyndaquil.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 20, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> I can't choose between the starters guys
> 
> I remember I put 'surf' on Totodile's evolved form. But I want either Cynda or Chiko



Cyndaquil, friend


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 20, 2009)

cyndaquil makes the game easy mode, go chicorita!


----------



## Robert Haydn (Oct 21, 2009)

I saw this and thought it was funny. It perfectly 
sums up how I feel how the new Gold looks.


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 21, 2009)

Old Gold (that rhymes! XD) is shorter and fatter.

Plus, Chikorita is the best starter from any gen.

=3


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 22, 2009)

I quite like how new Gold looks in his sprites though. But classic Gold does look better.


----------



## Hentai (Oct 22, 2009)

The only negative thing about HG/SS is that the grass looks so different from the Platinum one...i liked it more in Platinum.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 22, 2009)

Where do people find good Red fanart/\


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 22, 2009)

^ good question

I'm sure some of us have seen this 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tm4XqpG_Rhc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 22, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> ^ good question
> 
> I'm sure some of us have seen this
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tm4XqpG_Rhc[/YOUTUBE]



It's back on the front page of Newgrounds.


Where the creator sayz: 





> Hey stop uploading this to youtube you idiots, it kinda ruins the joke and it's only meant to be on Newgrounds.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 22, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> It's back on the front page of Newgrounds.
> 
> 
> Where the creator sayz:



yeah i know but i dont think you can link newground vids plus I didn't upload the vid anyways, its quite an old flash anyways.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 22, 2009)

I know you didn't upload it I was just pointing out how the creator complains about the youtube uploads. (They tend to do that, it's become a running gag.)


----------



## Majin Dan (Oct 23, 2009)

video was a bit funny till it started repeating some parts, so i'm guess no one found out if you can rematch red? damn


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 23, 2009)

in g/s/c you can keep fighting with red each time you beat elite four


----------



## Shiron (Oct 23, 2009)

^Yeah, and it's the same in HG/SS.


----------



## DragonTiger (Oct 23, 2009)

Use a splash attack! 

Every time I hear Red's voice in that video I crack up. I don't know why, but it's hilarious.


----------



## Majin Dan (Oct 24, 2009)

Shiron said:


> ^Yeah, and it's the same in HG/SS.



 REALLY?! I never knew that oman that's awesome


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 25, 2009)

The one bad thing about Red in this game is that it's a bitch to get to him.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 25, 2009)

I want this game already.  I can't wait until next year.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm trying build a water team. So far I have this:
Swampert
vaporeon
gyrados

I'm trying decide to between starmie,empoleon,tentacruel, and kingdra. Which one should I leave out?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 25, 2009)

I say take out Tentacruel.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 25, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> I'm trying build a water team. So far I have this:
> Swampert
> vaporeon
> gyrados
> ...



I'd say leave out the tentacruel


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 25, 2009)

If Swampert doesn't have Stealth Rock then take out Tentacruel. Don't count Tenta out though. All in all go for what you feel you want on your team.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 26, 2009)

i say take out empoleon.

tentacruel is cool 

it could be a spinner? toxic spikes? nice sp.Def. It just does more for me than empoleon.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 26, 2009)

Why no love for Tentacruel?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 26, 2009)

Some people just don't think a pokemon that they have to buy repels to avoid is useful.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Oct 26, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Some people just don't think a pokemon that they have to buy repels to avoid is useful.



Have they never heard of Crobat?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 26, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Why no love for Tentacruel?



Cuz it has a long ass beak and a shitload of Tentacles.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 26, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Cyndaquil, friend



I know he's red, for Liverpool 

but shit, I have a softspot for Chika


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 27, 2009)

where do people find such good red fanart!! TELL MEH!!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 27, 2009)

I like this alot.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 27, 2009)

?cureuil fou said:


> Have they never heard of Crobat?



Apparently not...

Crobat is awesome though. I use one, one for my in-game team in Pearl & Platinum, and one for one of my semi-competitive teams. (Not in-game this time because I'm raising an "in-game" Skarmory)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 27, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> I like this alot.



That is 1500 hundred types of awesome, it makes IV breeding soooooo much easier


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 28, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> I like this alot.



Fuck, don't remind me of how much I miss breeding.

I really want to wait to get Heart Gold on cartridge rather than emulating it, so I've been avoiding any temptation lately.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 28, 2009)

Dragonite with Extreme Speed?

I am the opposite of Disappoint, I am Rejoice.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 28, 2009)

the power items carrying over IV's and the default egg moves is just sick.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 28, 2009)

choice band stab extreme speed....OVER KILL!!!!


----------



## delirium (Oct 28, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> the power items carrying over IV's and the default egg moves is just sick.



Seriously. I'll be able to breed multiple triple flawless pokes within a day.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 29, 2009)

It would certainly make breeding for specifics go by faster.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 29, 2009)

its cool to see how theyve acknowledged the iv, ev training nutjobs over the years. i remember back when if u wanted the best poke u just had to catch a shitload of one and then shoot for the sky wit rare candies. and that was it. now u got fricken breeding and shit. little descriptions that give clues to how good the pokemon is and all. natures, etc.

pokemon as childish as it seems at face value, is fuckin crack cocaine. the game is deep.

I just wish they evolve the battle gameplay somehow. go srpg wit it or something ala final fantasy tactics?

anyways, beat tower tycoon for first time (my second attempt...first time i lost on battle 21 bah). almost got my ass raped by Rhyperior. Started with Garchomp. He started with Rhyperior.....My Garchomp doest know EQ lol, it knows dig lol. well i didn't want to deal with the high defense so i switch to empoleon to Brine it....but Rhyperior used EQ and one shotted Empoleon. i was fucked. Sent out StarRaptor. intimidate. Close Combat does lik 30% damage and im like fuck me. Stone edge one shots StarRaptor. Garchomp lol uses Sword Dance and he eats an EQ which did like 45%. I Sword Dance again....EQ connects. Garchomp has 10% life. Dragon Rush one shots everyone. last minute sweep jeezus. I had a heart attack when i saw Dragonite. and another one when i saw Milotic. that team looked like it coulda been hell.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 29, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> its cool to see how theyve acknowledged the iv, ev training nutjobs over the years. i remember back when if u wanted the best poke u just had to catch a shitload of one and then shoot for the sky wit rare candies. and that was it. now u got fricken breeding and shit. little descriptions that give clues to how good the pokemon is and all. natures, etc.
> 
> pokemon as childish as it seems at face value, is fuckin crack cocaine. the game is deep.
> 
> ...


yeah i barely win to on my first try.

but i hate the battle factory i cant even get the silver print in there.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 29, 2009)

is the factory the one with the damn pick pokemon as you go?! I love that one, i think i learn and see the most random shit in there that i'd otherwise wouldnt see....but I cant fuckin get past my 20th battle for sum reason. I always get fucked over by some random ass Relicanth. the one pokemon i had that could beat it fast fainted fighting the first 2 pokes....the two remaining pokemon couldnt damage it at all. the shit fuckin knew rest too.

and it pisses me the fuck off cause i raped everything prior to it. like i made sure to switch pokes every battle so when i get to start the next time my pokemon options are even better.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 29, 2009)

We've gotta make a list of the best item/IV combos for breeding.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 29, 2009)

I actually enjoy how complex they made the breeding and training system over the last couple generations. Back in the day, it was just too simple.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 29, 2009)

I need my SF Crobat plz.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 29, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> is the factory the one with the damn pick pokemon as you go?! I love that one, i think i learn and see the most random shit in there that i'd otherwise wouldnt see....but I cant fuckin get past my 20th battle for sum reason. I always get fucked over by some random ass Relicanth. the one pokemon i had that could beat it fast fainted fighting the first 2 pokes....the two remaining pokemon couldnt damage it at all. the shit fuckin knew rest too.
> 
> and it pisses me the fuck off cause i raped everything prior to it. like i made sure to switch pokes every battle so when i get to start the next time my pokemon options are even better.



Ah the Battle Factory... Interestingly enough the best fights I had there I had were with a Butterfree. My first two pokemon were shot down early on, and all I had left was Butterfree. I didn't lose.

I agree with you Death-Kun I want my Super Fang Crobat as well...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 30, 2009)

How do you automatically upload cheats onto AR.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 30, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> I need my SF Crobat plz.



amen. i think i was tripping on this awhiles back. 

i wanted a rain dance/ hail hybrid team wit crobat using superfang n rain dance. walrein has brine and can use super fang too. thats just fucked up. 

ay im playing platinum. i got some eevees with wish. male and female. and female lucario. do these get much shine in the trade scene?


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 30, 2009)

I've been a long time fan, right from the beginning but breading is just too much for me, it just takes way too much time.

Anyway I hate lurking in this thread that I made. It puts me down and reminds me just how long I have to wait for the English version.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 30, 2009)

Why does it say file is full when I've just deleted all the games


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 30, 2009)

i fuckin hate drivinng back and forth to make these shits hatch only to have some wack shit.

im not deep into tho. i've only used everstone to keep a jolly smeargle nature. and the most i've gone as far as looking at iv's is reading those descriptions about capable of taking hits or something. i've only EV trained one pokemon so far, my dusclops  wit gravity lol. i need to get this shit to fuckin evolve.

i hate breeding but its like u gotta do it lol.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 30, 2009)

Someone answer my dilemma.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 30, 2009)

you have an R4 or an AR?

with the carried IV it will be awesome to breed things now


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 30, 2009)

AR E2. I have a R4 too.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 30, 2009)

id say use R4, it'll be easier unless your game is the actual game


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 30, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I agree with you Death-Kun I want my Super Fang Crobat as well...



This thing is going to be a menace when Smogon finally does it's HG/SS coverage. Or when they update the Pokemon's movesets. 



Wu Fei said:


> amen. i think i was tripping on this awhiles back.
> 
> i wanted a rain dance/ hail hybrid team wit crobat using superfang n rain dance. walrein has brine and can use super fang too. thats just fucked up.
> 
> ay im playing platinum. i got some eevees with wish. male and female. and female lucario. do these get much shine in the trade scene?



Crobat@Leftovers
Jolly - 104 HP / 152 Atk / 252 Spe
- Super Fang
- Taunt
- Roost
- U-Turn

This thing will be able to fuck some stuff up. 

Walrein just got a whole lot better. Any Pokemon that got Super Fang is practically a whole lot better. No safe switching in. 

Hm... you mean on the GTS? On the GTS, people just squander for Legendaries.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 30, 2009)

I got beaten by a Purugly with super fang on PBR a while back. (It had a Darkrai partner though who dark voided me into a loss...)


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 31, 2009)

why won't my rotom stay in its rotom-H form


----------



## Shiron (Oct 31, 2009)

It will revert if put in the PC, Daycare, when in the Union Room, etc. Pretty much, any time that it's not with you or when it's on your team when you're trading/connected to Wi-Fi, it will revert.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 31, 2009)

My starter will be them all. I will either use cheats, or buy another copy of the game and trade them between each game. But It will be Chikorita or Totodile.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 1, 2009)

I have an entire team ready as eggs from Platinum.


----------



## Pandaza (Nov 1, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmtMbRMcpQE[/YOUTUBE]

listen to the whole thing, full of win


----------



## DragonTiger (Nov 1, 2009)

I never really got the whole Mudkipz thing. Why Mudkip? What set them aside to become an internet meme?


----------



## Pandaza (Nov 1, 2009)

full of lulz man


----------



## DragonTiger (Nov 1, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> full of lulz man



That fucking made my day.


----------



## scarlet0906 (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow! I hope it's real. Can't wait to have a new version of Pokemon to add on my collections. Yippe! I might not be sleeping again for a couple of days just to finish the game. I super love Pokemon!


----------



## Shiron (Nov 3, 2009)

They are real... The games have been out for almost two months in Japan now.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 3, 2009)

scarlet0906 said:


> Wow! I hope it's real. Can't wait to have a new version of Pokemon to add on my collections. Yippe! I might not be sleeping again for a couple of days just to finish the game. I super love Pokemon!



It's real. It was confirmed months ago.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 3, 2009)

I dont get it.. why dont they add crystal as a playable character aswell? whats wrong to have more than 1 female char for selection?


----------



## Shiron (Nov 3, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> I dont get it.. why dont they add crystal as a playable character aswell? whats wrong to have more than 1 female char for selection?


Crys wasn't put in presumably because these are remakes of Gold and Silver, and not Crystal, and she wasn't in either of those games. However, because since then it's become standard to have the option of playing as male or female, Kotone was introduced. Krys wasn't put in as a "second option" or anything, because then there would be two options for female characters, but only one for male, which would be unbalanced, and it being Crys was simply not enough reason for them to unbalance it or use up time creating some secondary male character just so that Krys could get put in. Thus them going with Hibiki and Kotone.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 3, 2009)

I really don't see the appeal of adding Crystal as a playable character.


----------



## Falco-san (Nov 3, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> full of lulz man



That was hilarious.
But then I clicked the "Baby Fuck" link..
WHY...JUST....JESUS...Japan has no limits


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 3, 2009)

They are going to remake Crystal Version as well anyway, so why make a fuss over it?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 3, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> They are going to remake Crystal Version as well anyway, so why make a fuss over it?


Who said they were gonna remake Crystal? No reason to as we got most of the elements in Crystal included in HGSS.


----------



## Stalin (Nov 3, 2009)

If they didn't remake yellow, they won't remake cyrstal.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 3, 2009)

Crystal version won't be remade. 

These remakes are more of a Crystal remake than remakes of Gold and Silver, seeing as how HG/SS follows Crystal's storyline and whatnot.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 3, 2009)

Mew event


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 3, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Mew event



It's about damn time another Mew event popped up.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 3, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> They are going to remake Crystal Version as well anyway, so why make a fuss over it?



Why would they?

They never remade Yellow alongside Fire Red and Leaf Green, so why remake Crystal? Plus, as others just said, almost all of the elements from Crystal are in HG/SS.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 3, 2009)

Hopefully the US gets the Mew and the Enigma Crystal events once HG/SS is released over here.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 3, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Hopefully the US gets the Mew and the Enigma Crystal events once HG/SS is released over here.



We can hope. Even if they're late, they'd be worth waiting for.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 3, 2009)

Same damn Mew event I mentioned nearly a week ago?

Either way... I really wish you could nickname event pokemon... I don't know, it adds a personal touch in my opinion.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 3, 2009)

I've never nicknamed any of my Pokemon. I dunno why, I just never liked any nicknamed Pokemon. Not even the Shuckle you get in Gold and Silver.


----------



## delirium (Nov 3, 2009)

Shiron said:


> They are real... The games have been out for almost two months in Japan now.



Yeah, I have both and for the past week I've been trying to translate it. Failing miserably, though


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 3, 2009)

delirium said:


> Yeah, I have both and for the past week I've been trying to translate it. Failing miserably, though



You know there are ROMs with translation patches out.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 3, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Mew event


Mew is at least accessible through a non-event (though 999 in the Ranch is a bitchload of time). We need Celebi.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 3, 2009)

Celebi is too godly for the likes those outside Japan!


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 3, 2009)

Celebi event will be happening too, I believe. And since it unlocks something special in the game, I doubt the event will only happen in Japan.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 3, 2009)

I was trying to be silly Death-kun.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 3, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I was trying to be silly Death-kun.



No no, that response was more to QBnoYouko who said we needed a Celebi event.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh, Celebi.

Ever since I heard about the event with the GS Ball, I've been wanting you.


----------



## delirium (Nov 3, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> You know there are ROMs with translation patches out.



Oh, I know. But I specifically got the Japanese versions to practice my Japanese. It's just turning out harder than I anticipated.

I'm loving the game so far, though. It's got me real excited for when the US versions come out. They really put some effort into this game revamping all the graphics and making use of the touch screen.

Plus I can finally catch my dogs


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 3, 2009)

I love what they've done with the whole breeding aspect.

Finally i'll have a reason to go on wi-fi again.


----------



## Pandaza (Nov 4, 2009)

So far I'm enjoying the wifi battle on HG/SS, although some pokemon looks worse in hg/ss though


----------



## Aqua Timez (Nov 4, 2009)

i have to get this... it's my destiny to be a pokemon master... 
Here at yugioh we'd liked to think pokemon copies us.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 4, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> I love what they've done with the whole breeding aspect.
> 
> Finally i'll have a reason to go on wi-fi again.



OH GOD YES.



Pandaza said:


> So far I'm enjoying the wifi battle on HG/SS, although some pokemon looks worse in hg/ss though



Yeah, I know what you mean. :/ I for one would like to know what the hell is going on with Jolteon for starters. And Typhlosion's right arm just seems... off. And Scyther is okay to me, I don't see why people hate the pose so much. And Ho-Oh... I wish they had made Ho-Oh's sprite this time around like his Silver sprite. His Silver sprite was my favorite. 



Aqua Timez said:


> i have to get this... it's my destiny to be a pokemon master...
> Here at yugioh we'd liked to think pokemon copies us.



Didn't Pokemon come out before Yu-Gi-Oh?


----------



## Aqua Timez (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah it was an inside joke >.> haha not funny, stone me naoz.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 4, 2009)

LOL, that's okay. 

*still yearns for SF Crobat*

So, is anyone else trading over some stuff from D/P/Pt to HG/SS when they get their copy/copies?


----------



## Aqua Timez (Nov 4, 2009)

no... i'm probably going to emulate the bad boy


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 4, 2009)

I played the ROM, and apparently, the ROM I used (and the best one out currently I believe) only goes up to Morty, where it'll just stop functioning after that point. Since that's what the ROM was made to do for the time being, until a better ROM comes out. 

And with ROMs, it's just not the same kind of enjoyment.


----------



## Aqua Timez (Nov 4, 2009)

o well i guess you can't complain if your a broke fuck :3


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 4, 2009)

Enjoy another awesome Red fanart.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 4, 2009)

And here's another in  link.


----------



## Aqua Timez (Nov 4, 2009)

whoa... okay if you guys don't mind cani use that as stock?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 4, 2009)

I don't see why you wouldn't be able to. It doesn't exactly belong to us.


----------



## Aqua Timez (Nov 4, 2009)

lul okie dokie.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 4, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Enjoy another awesome Red fanart.



Lapras looks so cute


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 4, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Lapras looks so cute



Lapras is just having fun on top of sleepy Snorlax.


----------



## Stalin (Nov 4, 2009)

LOL Only pikachu is having fun

Where's the creepy natu fanart?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 4, 2009)

pek


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 4, 2009)

I'd give my anal virginity to Red any day


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 4, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> pek



Oh, I posted this a while ago! 



omg laser pew pew! said:


> I'd give my anal virginity to Red any day



As would I, my good man. As would I.


----------



## Pandaza (Nov 4, 2009)

Something I stumble upon, pretty epic imo


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 4, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> Something I stumble upon, pretty epic imo



I came            .


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 4, 2009)

Suicune


----------



## Pandaza (Nov 4, 2009)

Garchomp and Cynthia


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 4, 2009)

A single Stone Edge from Garchomp rapes all those Charizards.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Death-kun (Nov 4, 2009)

pek


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Death-kun (Nov 4, 2009)

Misty


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 4, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> Something I stumble upon, pretty epic imo





Death-kun said:


> Misty



Holy crap I came


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 4, 2009)

yall b going ham wit these pics......Supernova wins wit red and green and saur,pika, n charizard


----------



## Munak (Nov 4, 2009)

Suicune, beautiful as always.

And Misty... give me fifteen minutes. Alone.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 5, 2009)

Can't wait to own some bitches with my Extremespeed adamant Dragonite


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh fuck yes.

That is 10 shades of epic.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 6, 2009)

Ah Steelix, one of my favorites. And Jasmine/Mikan - Also one of my favorites.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 6, 2009)

Damn it, we need more epic Gyarados fanart!


----------



## Hentai (Nov 6, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> pek


Thats it, i will take Cyndaquil in Soul Silver!





Pandaza said:


> Garchomp and Cynthia


I expected bestiality at first 

But lol why is she chased by a bunch of Charizard?


----------



## Munak (Nov 6, 2009)

Whitney and Miltank pl0x.


----------



## valerian (Nov 6, 2009)

Here you go.


*Spoiler*: __ 









I love how easy it is to get Gyarados in the games.

Also I feel like making a new pokemon team.


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 6, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The first one 

Slowpokes' all  "You bastard..."


----------



## valerian (Nov 6, 2009)

Slowpokes wishes he was as awesome as that.

Btw, I love Slowpokes expression in that pic, seeing as Slowpokes don't really think at all, but it's probably thinking  "Holy crap" right now


----------



## valerian (Nov 6, 2009)

I want to start off with both Totodile and Cyndaquil.


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 6, 2009)

Well, he_ is_ looking back towards the viewer... isn't he? 
*looks again

Look close at the eyes, and the "I hate you" smirk


----------



## valerian (Nov 6, 2009)

"Holy crap, why the hell am I still standing here for? And that pokemon trainer can piss right off with his camera."

That's better.


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 6, 2009)

Agreed, that's much better


----------



## valerian (Nov 6, 2009)

Btw, what is dark type weaknesses?


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 6, 2009)

Fighting and bug I believe


----------



## valerian (Nov 6, 2009)

Might make a dark team consisting of Umbreon, Houndoom, Tyranitar, Absol, Honchkrow and Weavile.


----------



## Munak (Nov 6, 2009)

Anything's good with Absol.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 6, 2009)

And Darkrai, the best Dark pokemon and one of the strongest in the game as well


----------



## valerian (Nov 6, 2009)

Don't have one.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 6, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Damn it, we need more epic Gyarados fanart!



Might this strike your fancy?


----------



## valerian (Nov 6, 2009)

Holy shit, that is awesome. Two of my favourite water pokemon duking it out.


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 6, 2009)

I've always wondered, just how strong are those fishing rods and the main characters?

To be able to hook and bring in a Gyarados without being pulled under or having the rod break...


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 6, 2009)

Panda said:


> I've always wondered, just how strong are those fishing rods and the main characters?
> 
> To be able to hook and bring in a Gyarados without being pulled under or having the rod break...



Not to mention that trainer is riding a Bibarel. A _Bibarel_. 

It doesn't make sense.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## valerian (Nov 6, 2009)

It's the Bibarel that give's the trainer and the rod strength.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 6, 2009)

Don't question it, it's too magnificent for you to comprehend.


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 6, 2009)

~M~ said:


> Don't question it, it's too magnificent for you to comprehend.



Questioning things of that nature is amusing though 



Cyborg Franky said:


> It's the Bibarel that give's the trainer and the rod strength.



Those clever bastards


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 6, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> It's the Bibarel that give's the trainer and the rod strength.



Bibarel > Gyarados 



~M~ said:


> Don't question it, it's too magnificent for you to comprehend.



Allu hailu the mightu of Bibarelu


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 6, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Might make a dark team consisting of Umbreon, Houndoom, Tyranitar, Absol, Honchkrow and Weavile.



5/6 ain't bad, though it's Murkrow


----------



## valerian (Nov 6, 2009)

Holy shit.  

Might ask someone to make a sig with that.


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 6, 2009)

I will make you a set in a few


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 6, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> Whitney and Miltank pl0x.


----------



## valerian (Nov 6, 2009)

Miltank pissed me off on my Silver save.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 6, 2009)

Okay, I'm bored and feeling generous.

Request any Pokemon fanart you want.


----------



## valerian (Nov 6, 2009)

Arcanine please.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 6, 2009)

I hope this is manly enough for you.


----------



## valerian (Nov 6, 2009)

As manly as Whitebeard. 

Is there some pokemon fanart site or something?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 6, 2009)

There's not a specific Pokemon fanart site, but you can only get so far with Deviantart, Photobucket and Google. 

I just use Japanese fanart sites. And I'm the kind of person that finds amusement in browsing through fanart for hours on end.  So... I accumulate a lot.


----------



## valerian (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm quite the same to be honest.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 6, 2009)

Request something else.


----------



## valerian (Nov 6, 2009)

Heracross.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 6, 2009)

Sorry for the wait. Had to restart my browser.


----------



## Stalin (Nov 6, 2009)

Metagross, Metagross!


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 6, 2009)

God damn, this pic is 1.2 MB. Still uploading. :<

Will edit it into this post once it's done.  

EDIT:


----------



## Hentai (Nov 6, 2009)

Edit: Shit pics were removed....


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 6, 2009)

Can you find a Raichu for me Death-Kun?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh I'd _milk_ her _tank_


----------



## Stroev (Nov 6, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Oh I'd _milk_ her _tank_


Get in line.



Death-kun said:


> Sorry for the wait. Had to restart my browser.


CHANGE BEETLE


----------



## Stalin (Nov 6, 2009)

Lucario, lucario, lucario!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 6, 2009)

XD It's funny. I remember when everyone was cursing Whitney to heaven for her Miltank and now... You guys are great. XD


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 6, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Can you find a Raichu for me Death-Kun?





omg laser pew pew! said:


> Oh I'd _milk_ her _tank_



Oooooooh.



The Cheat said:


> Lucario, lucario, lucario!


----------



## Anki Rendan (Nov 6, 2009)

Damn Death, this is some epic Pokemon fanart you're finding. How about some Corsola or Togekiss fanart? =D


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 6, 2009)

Here you gooo~


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 6, 2009)

How about some Ditto?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 6, 2009)

Panda said:


> How about some Ditto?


Oh boy, this again


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 6, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Oh boy, this again



Ditto innuendo is always entertaining


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 6, 2009)

Such fantastic fanart


----------



## hashishi (Nov 6, 2009)

Can't wait!!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 6, 2009)

Awesome, but I think I found one that was a bit better.


*Spoiler*: __ 




By DancesWithFoxes


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 6, 2009)

Hm... I think mine is better. But that's just my opinion, to be quite honest. I, personally, don't see the appeal in the other one. Just sort of looks static and almost two-dimensional. And Raichu's hair is just...


----------



## Munak (Nov 7, 2009)

Appreciations, Death-kun. 

And now I request a manly, manly fanart of Sceptile.


----------



## valerian (Nov 7, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Sorry for the wait. Had to restart my browser.


----------



## Pandaza (Nov 7, 2009)

wow, you have some pretty good fanart death-kun

do you happen to have a fanart of lugio? if you do I'll love you even more


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 7, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> Appreciations, Death-kun.
> 
> And now I request a manly, manly fanart of Sceptile.



There seems to not be much Sceptile love. This is the best I found. 


Pandaza said:


> wow, you have some pretty good fanart death-kun
> 
> do you happen to have a fanart of lugio? if you do I'll love you even more



How about an epic double feature?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 7, 2009)

Red fanart please :IRIA


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 7, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Red fanart please :IRIA



I thought this was cute.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 7, 2009)

Oooh, but this is a lot more manly.


----------



## Stalin (Nov 7, 2009)

Ummm, Wallace.


----------



## valerian (Nov 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 7, 2009)

In my hunt for Wallace, I came across this. Enjoy. Also, awesome stuff Franky.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 7, 2009)

And now here's your Wallace


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 7, 2009)

How aboot some... Oddish


----------



## valerian (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks, here's some more.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 7, 2009)

Oooh, I've seen a lot of those before, but never that Totodile one!  That's so cute. <3



Panda said:


> How aboot some... Oddish



I thought this was really cute.


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 7, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Oooh, I've seen a lot of those before, but never that Totodile one!  That's so cute. <3
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was really cute.



Oddish gonna get ya


----------



## Shota (Nov 7, 2009)

I can't wait for it >w<
It will be like my first favorite game or something xDD


----------



## Hentai (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 7, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Hm... I think mine is better. But that's just my opinion, to be quite honest. I, personally, don't see the appeal in the other one. Just sort of looks static and almost two-dimensional. And Raichu's hair is just...



Well, I thought the one you posted was too flat myself, sort of like clip art.

And I have to admit, the one I found wasn't that good, but it was the best I could come up with, others were bad drawings or realism...



Cyborg Franky said:


> Thanks, here's some more.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Wow...


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 7, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Well, I thought the one you posted was too flat myself, sort of like clip art.
> 
> And I have to admit, the one I found wasn't that good, but it was the best I could come up with, others were bad drawings or realism...



Well, we both have our own opinions, so that's okay.  I thought the one I had also looked too anime-ish, more than an actual fanart.

But yeah, I know what you mean. A lot of other sites don't yield the best results. Even that Raichu I found was one of the best I could get.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 8, 2009)

I require pics of FR/LG Red.


----------



## Sima (Nov 8, 2009)

I see good fanart

anyone got any good Misty fanart?


----------



## Stroev (Nov 8, 2009)

Pixiv and Gelbooru(NSFW) work wonders.

And I still have to say, looking at the graphics and despite how cool they are and the DS era we're in, FR/LG graphics were boss.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 8, 2009)

Sima said:


> I see good fanart
> 
> anyone got any good Misty fanart?


Well here is one I did


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 8, 2009)

this game it will be win.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Nov 8, 2009)

Sabrina, Candice, Flannerry, or Kotone please!


----------



## hashishi (Nov 9, 2009)

Pokemon Forever


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 9, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I require pics of FR/LG Red.



The only Red fanart I have ever seen is Red in his later attire. 



Sima said:


> I see good fanart
> 
> anyone got any good Misty fanart?





.:Jason:. said:


> Sabrina, Candice, Flannerry, or Kotone please!


----------



## hashishi (Nov 9, 2009)

Ive been looking all over for that O.O Ty


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Nov 9, 2009)

Gaiash said:


> Well here is one I did



That's horrible love. Why isn't misty hair in a pony tail ?


----------



## Pandaza (Nov 9, 2009)

scizor with 2 sword dance + quick attack is win


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 10, 2009)

isnt bullet punch even better?


----------



## Munak (Nov 10, 2009)

By a freaking lot. 

Doubt Scizor's gonna fire two Sword Dances, though. One is enough, and it's already a killer.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 10, 2009)

Reisen Undongen said:


> That's horrible love. Why isn't misty hair in a pony tail ?


Because I thought longer hair made sense for an older Misty. Plus her hair isn't in a ponytail in GSC/HGSS either.


----------



## Pandaza (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah, bullet punch is good but i like quick attack sometimes for fire pokemon and what not and +3 priority is awesome, lol


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Nov 10, 2009)

I just found this:


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 10, 2009)

Ooooh, the Japanese Mew Event has begun!

I'm going to try to ask someone to clone it so they can give me one.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 10, 2009)

if they clone it wouldnt u get mewtwo?

EDIT



Pandaza said:


> yeah, bullet punch is good but i like quick attack sometimes for fire pokemon and what not and +3 priority is awesome, lol



man get that scizor the fuck out if u dealing wit a fire poke lol. what else is steel weak against? i say the coverage and STAB from bullet punch more than makes up for its inability to do much on fire types and steel types but how much more is quick attack gonna do.

bullet punch = stab boost, and wit technician (i think) damage increase, and super effectiv on ice, rocks, and i dunno i think thats it. theres some types its not effective on

quick attack = technician damage boost i think, no stab boot, no super effective hits on anything, cant touch ghosts, and theres still some types its not effective against. u wont be tanking fire types with this shit anyways lol. 2 sword dances = 2 turns for ur ass to get blazed. unless u baton passed or something

no idea regarding priority. isnt bullet punch the same thing?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 10, 2009)

Okay, I'm jumping into this little Scizor usage discussion.

First of all, Scizor needs Bullet Punch. Scizor getting Bullet Punch is what bitchslapped Tyranitar and kept him in OU, instead of rising to Ubers with his buddy Garchomp. Secondly, factoring in STAB and Technician, Bullet Punch has a very satisfactory 90 power. Considering Quick Attack, Mach Punch, etc. only have base 40 power, 60 if you factor in STAB for certain Pokemon, Bullet Punch is the clear victor when it comes to priority moves, hands down.

Then we come to the Swords Dancing. First of all, Scizor's only weakness is Fire. Everything else hits it for normal damage, or halved/quartered damage. That alone gives it a huge advantage. Since Stealth Rock completely rapes any Fire type that dares enter battle, you won't need to worry about a Fire type switching into your Bullet Punch more times than not. But considering Scizor is x4 weak to Fire, the lack of STAB on a fire attack doesn't really affect much, as Scizor will go down for the count regardless. That's why you bring in Scizor on something it can completely rape no matter what, or at least pose a OHKO/2KO threat to. Unless the opponent is an absolute idiot, they'll probably switch immediately, giving you that free turn to get a Swords Dance in, considering you predict it right. Then you have four simple options: Use a stronger STAB attack than Bullet Punch if you know you can outspeed the opponent, use Bullet Punch, use Swords Dance again if you know you can tank at least one attack from the opponent, or use U-Turn. U-Turn is extremely handy because you not only hit the opponent with a STAB, base 90 power move, but you can also bring in a different Pokemon to tank the inevitable fire attack that was meant to slam Scizor.



Wu Fei said:


> if they clone it wouldnt u get mewtwo?



How witty.


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Nov 10, 2009)

Gaiash said:


> Because I thought longer hair made sense for an older Misty. Plus her hair isn't in a ponytail in GSC/HGSS either.



I just asked a simple question, did not state or say anything about GSC or HGSS. Old misty looked way better.


----------



## hashishi (Nov 10, 2009)

Reisen Undongen said:


> I just asked a simple question, did not state or say anything about GSC or HGSS. Old misty looked way better.



But misty fan art looks slot better... well some like the one in my sig


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 11, 2009)

Tyranitar was hardly going to move to ubers. Its main use was for the sandstorm but sandstorm isn't as strong as sun let along rain, especially with Kyogre on every team and then some

Quick Attack on Scizor isn't a bad idea, you use it for the coverage since it can hit fires and waters for neutral damage unlike BP. Gyarados is one of the best Scizor counters, resists all of his common moves, has intimidate and can slap him with a powerful neutral hit and he's also common to boot.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 11, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Tyranitar was hardly going to move to ubers. Its main use was for the sandstorm but sandstorm isn't as strong as sun let along rain, especially with Kyogre on every team and then some
> 
> Quick Attack on Scizor isn't a bad idea, you use it for the coverage since it can hit fires and waters for neutral damage unlike BP. Gyarados is one of the best Scizor counters, resists all of his common moves, has intimidate and can slap him with a powerful neutral hit and he's also common to boot.



Well obviously, it was pretty much an exaggeration.  But the part about Scizor bitchslapping Tyranitar into his place definitely wasn't. But seriously, Kyogre is the King of Ubers anyway, so anything that's weak to Water that doesn't have a BST above 650 is completely destroyed anyway.

And yeah, that is true, since it still gets a Technician boost after all, which makes up for it's lack of a STAB boost. Still though, a Swords Dance would be needed to give Quick Attack any kind of real power behind it. And yeah, Gyarados is just a monster in it's own right anyhow. All Scizor can really hope to do against it is U-Turn to a Gyarados-counter.


----------



## delirium (Nov 11, 2009)

The solution is to have BOTH Quick Attack and Bullet Punch. Then throw in a fighting type move (Brick Break or Superpower) and he gets perfect coverage.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 11, 2009)

What happened to the days of tackle ?

I have a bad history with Quick Attacks (and smokescreen).


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 11, 2009)

delirium said:


> The solution is to have BOTH Quick Attack and Bullet Punch. Then throw in a fighting type move (Brick Break or Superpower) and he gets perfect coverage.



To be honest, I'd much rather go with Brick Break, personally. The attack and defense drop from using Superpower just isn't worth it. Though that really depends if you're just trying to revenge kill or sweep. For trying to keep Scizor in as long as possible, I'd say Brick Break. But to just switch in and hit the opponent as hard as possible, Superpower is the way to go.

At least that's what I think. 



Raiden said:


> What happened to the days of tackle ?
> 
> I have a bad history with Quick Attacks (and smokescreen).



If you want to see some Tackle, go find a Pidgey Solo Run on Youtube or something.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 11, 2009)

Brick Break and Superpower depends on the item you run. If you're running Choice Band then use Super Power, otherwise I'd suggest BB 



Raiden said:


> What happened to the days of tackle ?
> 
> I have a bad history with Quick Attacks (and smokescreen).



I'll quick attack your smokescreen


----------



## Pandaza (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah, what deli said, I only have quick attack for type coverage. Also a lot of people run gyrados and its so annoying.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 13, 2009)

Dunt see nuthin


----------



## Munak (Nov 13, 2009)

We need a SilphScope for that, don't we?


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 13, 2009)

Well hello there Bastoise


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 13, 2009)

Death Kun.

Provide me with every single badass Red fanart you can find.


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 13, 2009)

Who's gonna play?


----------



## Stroev (Nov 13, 2009)

They'll never be the very best there ever was with those kind of attitiudes.


----------



## delirium (Nov 13, 2009)

Panda said:


> Who's gonna play?



I signed up


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 14, 2009)

-Shrugs-

Looks fun   .

Edit: Wait, wut? A tournament?!


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 14, 2009)

Tournament indeed 

This should be fun


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2009)

Oooh, we must use Shoddy Battle? This... shall be interesting indeed.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 14, 2009)

I hope that it will be underused format to make it more interesting, or possibly even Never Used.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2009)

Or it can be a Baby Cup. Using the first forms of Pokemon (within certain BST limitations of course).


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Nov 14, 2009)

Panda said:


> Who's gonna play?



HOLY SHIT SIGNED UP


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 15, 2009)

Never used Shoddy battle before. Which Server is the Tournament in o_O


----------



## .:Jason:. (Nov 15, 2009)

May I have some Clair fanart, Death-kun?


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2009)

Clair seriously lack... explicit art.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm sort of busy getting ready for the tournament and everything, but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 15, 2009)

I want more Red art too.

BTW, can someone explain the Tournament stuff to me? I'm new to Smogon you see.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 15, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I want more Red art too.
> 
> BTW, can someone explain the Tournament stuff to me? I'm new to Smogon you see.



I'll see what I can do. 

And on Shoddy, just go to the Smogon server and go to "Register" and register, then sign in. Very simple. The server that's going to be used hasn't been determined yet, but almost everyone in the tournament that I know of is using the Smogon server to practice. So that's where you want to be at the moment.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 15, 2009)

Fuck pokemon. It's a waste of money and the original 150 shits on anything every created.


----------



## Stalin (Nov 15, 2009)

The only reason anyone who stopped playing after the first gen thinks the others were shit is that they're nostalgic. The first games are shit(not the pokemon) compared to the other 3 fen games.


----------



## Silent Storm (Nov 15, 2009)

Tears said:


> Fuck pokemon. It's a waste of money and the original 150 shits on anything every created.



Thats nice, disappear now.

Lucario art and Red art when you can  pl0x.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 15, 2009)

Pokemon is a waste of money unless it Red and Blue

Red and Blue> Anything after that.

The cartoon doesn't help cause somehow ash goes the tournament every season in the beginning but somehow he keeps loosing to noobs


----------



## delirium (Nov 15, 2009)

more tears from tears

i love it


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 15, 2009)

Opinions are cool. :3

... :3


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2009)

Don't feed the troll ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Wicked (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh yeah i forget Indigo League > Anything after that 

Please tell me a better episode when Ash FIGHTS AT CINNABAR GYM? OH WAIT THERE ISN'T ANY AHAHA  because POKEMON SUCKS AFTER THE FIRST SEASON


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 15, 2009)

Tears said:


> Fuck pokemon. It's a waste of money and the original 150 shits on anything every created.


Don't you mean 151? Plus adding more Pokemon makes perfect sense as a way to continue the franchise. If all the Pokemon games centered around the same 151 Pokemon it would get old, new Pokemon are needed to keep the collecting exciting.



Tears said:


> Pokemon is a waste of money unless it Red and Blue
> 
> Red and Blue> Anything after that.


You do know that technically the first Pokemon games were Red and Green right?



Tears said:


> The cartoon doesn't help cause somehow ash goes the tournament every season in the beginning but somehow he keeps loosing to noobs


Since Hoenn Ash has just been catching new Pokemon to use on his new journey. As for Pikachu when it loses it's due to strategy rather than power.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 15, 2009)

The anime sucks period.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 15, 2009)

Tears said:


> Oh yeah i forget Indigo League > Anything after that
> 
> Please tell me a better episode when Ash FIGHTS AT CINNABAR GYM? OH WAIT THERE ISN'T ANY AHAHA  because POKEMON SUCKS AFTER THE FIRST SEASON


Ash vs Gary in the Johto League.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2009)

...I liked the first season. 

;~;


----------



## Wicked (Nov 15, 2009)

YOU NOOBS DON'T KNOW ABOUT THAT FIRST SEASON QUALITY. THIS IS BETTER THAN THE FAIL NOW.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2009)

Noone here watches the animu anymore IIRC.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 15, 2009)

Stop lying! Lol i don't watch it anymore either but if i had my gameboy and blue nobody can stop me and my team.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 15, 2009)

Tears said:


> YOU NOOBS DON'T KNOW ABOUT THAT FIRST SEASON QUALITY. THIS IS BETTER THAN THE FAIL NOW.


While that is a decent battle Charizard vs Blaziken is superior.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 15, 2009)

I liked the anime up until the end of the Orange Islands.  Which was the third season I think?



Tears said:


> Stop lying! Lol i don't watch it anymore either but if i had my gameboy and blue nobody can stop me and my team.



The first gen games were all about Psychic types anyway, as nothing could stop them since Bugs were too weak. So yeah, if you have a Mewtwo on your team in R/B/Y, the opponent is fucked, unless they too have a Mewtwo.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 15, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> I liked the anime up until the end of the Orange Islands.  Which was the third season I think?
> 
> 
> 
> The first gen games were all about Psychic types anyway, as nothing could stop them since Bugs were too weak. So yeah, if you have a Mewtwo on your team in R/B/Y, the opponent is fucked, unless they too have a Mewtwo.



Fuck that shit i did that candy glitch on the ocean ( i forget which island it was) and cheated my pokemon haha.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2009)

You read it too, my 13 year old friends Tears.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 15, 2009)

Gaiash said:


> While that is a decent battle Charizard vs Blaziken is superior.



Superior? No my friend it is below anything old man shouted out lol.


----------



## Silent Storm (Nov 15, 2009)

> Stop lying! Lol i don't watch it anymore either but if i had my gameboy and blue nobody can stop me and my team.



Lol who does this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) think he is.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 15, 2009)

Tears said:


> Fuck that shit i did that candy glitch on the ocean ( i forget which island it was) and cheated my pokemon haha.



Oh, the Seafoam Island glitch to get max Rare Candies and find Missingno?  I remember doing that, that was awesome.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 15, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> I liked the anime up until the end of the Orange Islands.  Which was the third season I think?


That's because Johto was full of disappointment and filler except at the end with the epic battles in the Johto League. It got better in Hoenn, in fact I liked that arc more than the first series.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 15, 2009)

Gaiash said:


> That's because Johto was full of disappointment and filler except at the end with the epic battles in the Johto League. It got better in Hoenn, in fact I liked that arc more than the first series.



The one solid thing I remember from the Johto arc specifically is Bugsy's Scyther using Sword's Dance to spin around and block Ash's Cyndaquil's Flamethrower. I was like "... wut?"  And then he jumped above Scyther and shot Flamethrower straight down to beat him.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Death-kun (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Silent Storm (Nov 15, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> The one solid thing I remember from the Johto arc specifically is Bugsy's Scyther using Sword's Dance to spin around and block Ash's Cyndaquil's Flamethrower. I was like "... wut?"  And then he jumped above Scyther and shot Flamethrower straight down to beat him.



The one that did it for me was "Finish it with False Swipe" in that one episode when Heracross faced Scizor.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 15, 2009)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> The one that did it for me was "Finish it with False Swipe" in that one episode when Heracross faced Scizor.



Finish it with False Swipe.  I remember that one. 

That's one of the things made fun of the most when it comes to the anime. "Finish it with False Swipe", "AIM FOR THE HORN!" and "Thunder Armor" are the most commonly talked about failures to make fun of the anime with.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 15, 2009)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> Lol who does this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) think he is.



I'm the master bitch suck on it long and hard.


----------



## Silent Storm (Nov 15, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Finish it with False Swipe.  I remember that one.
> 
> That's one of the things made fun of the most when it comes to the anime. "Finish it with False Swipe", "AIM FOR THE HORN!" and "Thunder Armor" are the most commonly talked about failures to make fun of the anime with.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2009)

Tears said:


> I'm the master bitch suck on it long and hard.


Oh yeah you suck on that.
/porno voice

and where's Death-kun with pics of Clair and Whitney?


----------



## Silent Storm (Nov 15, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Oh yeah you suck on that.
> /porno voice
> 
> and where's Death-kun with pics of Clair and Whitney?



And Red and Lucario.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 15, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Oh yeah you suck on that.
> /porno voice
> 
> and where's Death-kun with pics of Clair and Whitney?





Marufuji Ryo said:


> And Red and Lucario.



Hey, bitches, you best be patient. 

I'll get you the goods, just settle down.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 15, 2009)

I want to suck Tear's big fat hard cock and bear his children


----------



## Majin Dan (Nov 16, 2009)

okay so i got a serious question
i'm stuck whether to choose an Umbreon or Duskinor 
I've been using dusky now for a while he has
Payback
Shadow Punch
will o wisp
Ice punch
what do you guys think of Serribii's examples?


I know he can use improvement 
And for umbreon Ican't think of a good move set for him
Obviously Moonlight  i was psyched that the one i had had a hidden power of fire, but it's so weak :S Any suggestions for either pkmn?


----------



## Wicked (Nov 16, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I want to suck Tear's big fat hard cock and bear his children



Know your place you dirty slut!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 16, 2009)

Know your place you dumb troll

Your the one that started it. You should have expected something like this to happen.


----------



## valerian (Nov 16, 2009)

Anyone remember that episode where Ash is stuck in the cave and his pokemon come out to keep him warm?

Well that's my favorite episode.  

Hell, I'm going to watch that episode again.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 16, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Know your place you dumb troll
> 
> Your the one that started it. You should have expected something like this to happen.



Bitch the fuck you say? You lucky i don't have a ds cause my ORIGINAL 150 > shits on cyndafail i will trample any of you fucking noobs and your lame ass pokemon which isn't 150. You better pray that i don't get a ds just to whoop some ass and i would only use original 150 cause im a OG like that. Suck on it ho slut face .


----------



## delirium (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Wicked (Nov 16, 2009)

Yea ok lucky i don't have a ds cause you clown faces have no chance and my squad. Better start shaking in your boots i don't get a ds to creampie you clowns.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 16, 2009)

Lolsquad           . BTW, it's 151.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 16, 2009)

Tears said:


> Yea ok lucky i don't have a ds cause you clown faces have no chance and my squad. Better start shaking in your boots i don't get a ds to creampie you clowns.



Take me from behind

I want to feel it

Show me your 150


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 16, 2009)

.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 16, 2009)

Hm, the best thing that happened back in the days of 151 was the first movie.
That one still kicks the ass of many of the newer ones IMO. 

Though I still wonder why Mewtwo is 150 and Mew is 151, when Mew obviously should have been the first of the two, seeing as there can't be a Mewtwo without a Mew.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 16, 2009)

Golbez said:


> Hm, the best thing that happened back in the days of 151 was the first movie.
> That one still kicks the ass of many of the newer ones IMO.
> 
> Though I still wonder why Mewtwo is 150 and Mew is 151, when Mew obviously should have been the first of the two, seeing as there can't be a Mewtwo without a Mew.



The last one is like the special of specials which are generally unavailable. Mew, Serebii etc.

That's the way I see it anyway.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 16, 2009)

Pokemon the First Movie kicked so much ass.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 16, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> The last one is like the special of specials which are generally unavailable. Mew, Serebii etc.
> 
> That's the way I see it anyway.



Yeah, the list was most likely made with that in mind. Though I kinda wonder why Deoxys is the last one in the Hoenn-Dex and not Jirachi, since Jira has most in common with the former two. Especially considering Deoxys might not be as rare, coming from space and all with the possibility of even more of them, while Jira is apparently a "once in a 1000 years" phenomenon.



Stroev said:


> Pokemon the First Movie kicked so much ass.



Indeed, because Ash died. 
Too bad he was rezzed again a few minutes later.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 16, 2009)

Deoxys is a virus that was exposed to some beam. I don't think there are more


----------



## Golbez (Nov 16, 2009)

Guess you're right, I was thinking anime-ish, since there's plenty of them there, same with Mew and Celebi really...
However, since it happened, nobody says that it can't happen again. 

But then again, Deoxys is the most awesome legendary anyway, so who cares?


----------



## Stroev (Nov 16, 2009)

Golbez said:


> But then again, *Mewtwo* is the most awesome legendary anyway, so who cares?


Fix'd.

Actually I wish Mecha Mewtwo were in the games.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 16, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Fix'd.
> 
> Actually I wish Mecha Mewtwo were in the games.



To me, Deoxys is basically an even more awesome Mewtwo, but I can't decide whether Mewtwo or Raikou is my second in the line of awesome legendaries. 

I just hope they don't make 182135 legendaries in the next generation. None of the 4th generation ones really catch my eyes - except Regigigas, but that's because he's related to the 3 other Regis, which are... Also awesome.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 16, 2009)

They still have to make the legendaries based off the 12 Zodiac symbols, and one representing each major country in the world, a group representing the eras of Japan, etc.

We're just getting started.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh dear lord, don't give them so many ideas! Who knows who's reading these forums?!


----------



## Robert Haydn (Nov 16, 2009)

Stroev said:


> They still have to make the legendaries based off the 12 Zodiac symbols, and one representing each major country in the world, a group representing the eras of Japan, etc.
> 
> We're just getting started.


The gemini legendary could be really cool.
I'm just waiting for Rapidash to get a Pegasus evolution and a chimera made of different Pokemon parts.

Arceus and the Jewel of Life on Friday, kinda looking forward to that.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 16, 2009)

OH WE COULD ONE A LEGENDARY FOR EACH US PRESIDENT SINCE JAPAN LOVES WESTERN STUFF

I'm a genuis.


----------



## Scarlet Pencil (Nov 17, 2009)

Stroev said:


> OH WE COULD ONE A LEGENDARY FOR EACH US PRESIDENT SINCE JAPAN LOVES WESTERN STUFF
> 
> I'm a genuis.







I want legendaries based on the planets.  GO JUPITERO.  USE SEISMIC TOSS.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 17, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Take me from behind
> 
> I want to feel it
> 
> Show me your 150



If you wore a wig i would consider...

Syk bitch know your place HO SLUT FACE LOL.

You clowns better start using the OG 150.. you automatically start to win if you do.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a Dragonite. I am now unbeatable.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Nov 17, 2009)

Scarlet Pencil said:


> I want legendaries based on the planets.  GO JUPITERO.  USE SEISMIC TOSS.



Does solrock and lunatone count?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 17, 2009)

Tears said:


> If you wore a wig i would consider...
> 
> Syk bitch know your place HO SLUT FACE LOL.
> 
> You clowns better start using the OG 150.. you automatically start to win if you do.



Sweetheart, I'd wear the same wig as Jynx just for you

I want to make your Pikachu evolve with my thunderstone(s). I want to fly to Viridian City.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 17, 2009)

Stroev said:


> I have a Dragonite. I am now unbeatable.



my garchomp says hello.

my friend has a nice ass collection of pokemon. he almost has em all. and sum how he had the time to train most of them to lvl 62.

ever since i got this game in september he's been saying i cant fuck wit him on this shit. 

we finally battled...he used Magmortar, Magnezone, Ryperior, Honchkrow, Gallade, and Golduck..i raped his ass. first battle was 4-0, second was 5-0. 
my squad right now:

houndoom(flashfire +nastyplot ....it like my pikachu)
garchomp(sword dance+life orb :ho
dusknoir (i really want pain split to just make it a bitch but leftovers  with his crazy defenses worked fine, will o wisp, gravity)
leafeon (yawn, wish, protect ftw)
starmie (special attacks, recover)
bronzong(stealth rock, reflect w/ light clay, hypnosis)

It was my first time battling. i sorta had like this bullshit stall going on only to set up for attack mode.  my bronzong isnt leveld up tho so it fainted pretty quik. i want to throw my shiny tentacruel in the mix but toxic will only keep me from putting opponents to sleep, ugh.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 17, 2009)

Well of course you would win, his team is slower than a Mongolian rubber-band modem and all of them are decent at best and you're using one of the strongest poekmons in the game


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 17, 2009)

Gaiash said:


> That's because Johto was full of disappointment and filler except at the end with the epic battles in the Johto League. It got better in Hoenn, in fact I liked that arc more than the first series.


well i did not liked the kanto saga as mutch as the new ones because almost all of ash gym badge were given off battle.

Hoen and Battle frontier was great but i disliked Meoth in butts vs Pikachu.

so far Sinoh have been awesome.




Cyborg Franky said:


> Anyone remember that episode where Ash is stuck in the cave and his pokemon come out to keep him warm?
> 
> Well that's my favorite episode.
> 
> Hell, I'm going to watch that episode again.


yeah one of my most favorite episode it was so warming how his pokemon came out of their pokeballs,it literally make me cry.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 17, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Sweetheart, I'd wear the same wig as *Jynx* just for you
> 
> I want to make your Pikachu evolve with my thunderstone(s). I want to fly to Viridian City.


Sexy lips, baby.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 17, 2009)

Which Jynx would you like?
The black one - Ooooh I said 'black'!
The purple one - ...............WTF!?!


----------



## Stroev (Nov 17, 2009)

Ohh a purple one?


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 17, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Ohh a purple one?



They changed it's colour to purple after the Americans thought it was racist. After the orignal all Jynxs are purple.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 17, 2009)

Now I'm sad.

THANK YOU


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 17, 2009)

What for?.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 17, 2009)

Reminding me of when people pussy out when it comes to the media.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 17, 2009)

I just think that people who think things like this are racist are the true racists, seeing racism in everything.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 18, 2009)

Jynx and Ni.. i mean diglett is clearly racist.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 18, 2009)

It was because of how it was colored in the anime. It resembled the stereotype "" instead of what Jynx was supposedly based on: a Yuki Onna (Same as Flosslass) mixed with the "" trend.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 18, 2009)

they didnt do shit. yall ever heard of being so black that u look purple...i guess u only hear it if u black ....poor jynx. damn im hungry...guess what im eating


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 19, 2009)

............Frolass. How do you get one again?


----------



## Stroev (Nov 19, 2009)

Snorunt, a female.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 19, 2009)

Does it evolve via Stone, Moves, Level, Happiness or anything?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2009)

Use a Dawn Stone on a female Snorunt.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 19, 2009)

By soloing the Elite 4


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 19, 2009)

Been there done that


----------



## Golbez (Nov 19, 2009)

Soloing in this game is easy with enough Revives. 
Unless you somehow manage to get yourself one-shotted every single time.


----------



## Majin Dan (Nov 22, 2009)

Anyone have any good suggestions on a move set for Mismagius? 
I was thinking Nasty plott/calm mind special sweeper, but up for suggestions


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 22, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Reminding me of when people pussy out when it comes to the media.


Actually I think they just changed the colour anyway. Pokemon have changed colours before and Jynx was still black in the anime for a while after the games changed.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 22, 2009)

lol i remember the Jynx = black whore controversy


----------



## Robert Haydn (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm thinking about starting the game with all 3 Johto starter Pokemon and Eleckid but I'm wondering if that will make things too easy.


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 22, 2009)

Dammit, I completely missed the Arceus Give-away event!


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2009)

So did I...

But I made sure to get a Japanese Arceus a long time ago just in case of that.

GFAQs Pokemon D/P/Pt Trading Board, how I love you so. 

But I would still like to get my hands on an English Arceus.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Nov 22, 2009)

I'd still like the Clair fanart I asked for, Death-kun.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 22, 2009)

Clair and Whitney.


----------



## Silent Storm (Nov 23, 2009)

No love for Red?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 23, 2009)

I think Red's seen enough love since he's been plastered all over this thread. Sometimes the fanart appears twice...


----------



## valerian (Nov 23, 2009)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> No love for Red?



Oh there's been a lot of love for him in this thread.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 23, 2009)

Soloing the Elite 4 is possible in Gold/Silver, and I nearly did it in Platinum.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 23, 2009)

I am sorry guys, but I probably won't be finding those other fanarts anytime soon. Just not in the mood to fanart hunt lately. 

I will get the urge back sometime though.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 24, 2009)

So how's the status of those that imported/emu'd?


----------



## Tyler (Nov 25, 2009)

Jynx looked better with her black face.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 25, 2009)

Stroev said:


> So how's the status of those that imported/emu'd?



The HG ROM only went up to Morty, so I also decided to stop there. Just going to wait until it's released now.

I'm keeping myself busy with Pokemon Rumble and a Gold ROM.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 25, 2009)

so.. whats crystals' role in this game?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 25, 2009)

She's not even in it.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 25, 2009)

I thought she was, but served as the tertiary character(like the blonde rival in DPP)?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 25, 2009)

Nah, she was replaced with Kotone.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## ~M~ (Nov 25, 2009)

I'd tap her


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 26, 2009)

what? so she was completely dropped from the game? What kind of remake is this?
Fck nintendo.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 26, 2009)

Crystal was never in Gold and Silver to begin with...


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 26, 2009)

Because at that time change your char gender was impossible. Nevertheless she entered with the special game of the generation.
So I think that nintendo was pretty much a jerk, it almost seems like a joke that they putted a female mario cosplayer.


----------



## taiga (Nov 26, 2009)

who cares?? heh just kidding

i'm just waiting for a crystal remake.. it's the best pokemon game ever


----------



## Tyler (Nov 26, 2009)

KR Chalice said:


> who cares?? heh just kidding
> 
> i'm just waiting for a crystal remake.. it's the best pokemon game ever



I don't think there gonna remake a remake for Gold and Silver. If that makes sense.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 26, 2009)

Heart gold and soul silver are essentially crystal remakes.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 26, 2009)

Pretty much what Em said lol.

It even follows the Crystal storyline, with Eusine, Suicune, etc.


----------



## Red Version (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry to ask something that's most likely been asked before, when does heart gold/soul silver become available in usa.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 27, 2009)

Spring 2010. The exact date is not confirmed yet.


----------



## El Torero (Nov 27, 2009)

Lance Post-National Dex team is sexy and uber. DD Gyarados? Swords Dance Outrage Garchomp? Annoyer-Perish Songer Altaria? Double-Stab Charizard? Draco Meteor Dragonite?

Oh, and the Lum-Rester Salamence


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 27, 2009)

Charizard is a joke


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 27, 2009)

Competitively he's a joke. 

He's cool when Stealth Rock isn't raping him.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 27, 2009)

Stealth Rock rapes too much. Poor fire types.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 27, 2009)

Charizard < Blastoise


----------



## El Torero (Nov 27, 2009)

Golbez said:


> Stealth Rock rapes too much. Poor fire types.



I?m still in rage because Flareon hasn?t Flare Blitz


----------



## Golbez (Nov 27, 2009)

Well, atleast Arcanine is an awesome Blitzer. I love that one. 

Only in Underused though, bleh...


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 27, 2009)

Fire type in general is pretty lackluster. Only heatran and infernape are ever used.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 27, 2009)

Golbez said:


> Stealth Rock rapes too much. Poor fire types.



Fire types have gotten the short end of the stick for a long time. 



~M~ said:


> Charizard < Blastoise



Blastoise < Empoleon



El Torero said:


> I?m still in rage because Flareon hasn?t Flare Blitz



Gamefreak hates Flareon. 



~M~ said:


> Fire type in general is pretty lackluster. Only heatran and infernape are ever used.



Pretty much. And at least Heatran looks cool.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 27, 2009)

Meh, I've never gotten why the heck Heatran is considered a legendary.

If anything, it should just be a special pokemon like Lapras was back in the day.


----------



## El Torero (Nov 27, 2009)

Magmortar well used can be awesome too. Bad thing is slow as hell but ey, 130 Sp.Attack Base + Choice Scraf + Overheat = 



Golbez said:


> Meh, I've never gotten why the heck Heatran is considered a legendary.
> 
> If anything, it should just be a special pokemon like Lapras was back in the day.



In last movie there is a guy who uses both a Bronzong and a Heatran lol


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 27, 2009)

Lapras can breed, Heatran can't.

And yes marlu, Empoleon is fuckwin


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 27, 2009)

Golbez said:


> Meh, I've never gotten why the heck Heatran is considered a legendary.
> 
> If anything, it should just be a special pokemon like Lapras was back in the day.



Lapras was just the prize for beating your rival in the most unexpected place imaginable. 



~M~ said:


> And yes marlu, Empoleon is fuckwin



With all those delicious resistances. And it's a penguin.


----------



## El Torero (Nov 27, 2009)

I´m raising a Rhyperior with
-Rock Polish
-Earthquake
-Stone Edge
-Megahorn/Thunder Fang/Swords Dance

What 4th attack should I pick?


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 27, 2009)

Megahorn is what I'd use


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 27, 2009)

I'd say Mega Horn as well. Thunder Fang is sort of meh on Rhyperior, and you'd either want to choose Rock Polish or Swords Dance as a stat boosting move, not both. If you want to boost both simultaneously, Dragon Dance would be the way to go, though Rhyperior doesn't learn it. And besides, Rhyperior's Attack is superb anyway. One or two Rock Polishes should be enough to start raping.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 27, 2009)

If you face a celebi you're going to want megahorn


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 27, 2009)

And what Em said as well. Otherwise, Rhyperior can't do anything to it.


----------



## Red Version (Nov 27, 2009)

Not until spring 2010 T_T Oh well that's not that far off.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 27, 2009)

Tyler said:


> I don't think there gonna remake a remake for Gold and Silver. If that makes sense.



So.. the mofo's completely dropped crystal? what a bunch of hypocrites.
Oh well guess I may get this game just for the sake of reviving old times, after all it is when the pokemanz still made sense. Now they are just a bunch of robots with spikes and stripes.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 27, 2009)

There are no robot pokemon. And again, heartgold/soulsilver contain all the crystal content. If they made a third version it would be a waste of their production + your money


----------



## Golbez (Nov 27, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> So.. the mofo's completely dropped crystal? what a bunch of hypocrites.
> Oh well guess I may get this game just for the sake of reviving old times, after all it is when the pokemanz still made sense. Now they are just a bunch of robots with spikes and stripes.



You mean Lucario?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 27, 2009)

~M~ said:


> There are no robot pokemon. And again, heartgold/soulsilver contain all the crystal content. If they made a third version it would be a waste of their production + your money



Well, technically, the Regis are the closest things to robots, but... meh. They suck anyway. And lol, I remember people complaining about a lack of a Yellow remake as well back when FR/LG came out. 



Golbez said:


> You mean Lucario?



Lucario is cool.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 27, 2009)

The regis are golems, which is close I guess.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey the Regis are awesome


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 27, 2009)

Regigigas fails. Ice type is horrible defense-wise, so Regice fails. Registeel is... okay. Same with Regirock. 

If Regigigas didn't have the ability Slow Start, it could have the potential to be amazing.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 27, 2009)

I once got swept by a regigigas. True story.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 27, 2009)

Regigigas had to be gimped much like Slaking.

Otherwise few pokemon could stop it.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 27, 2009)

How did that happen, Em?

And indeed, Slaking got shafted as well.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 27, 2009)

My Alakazam+Regigigas combo works wonders


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 27, 2009)

Thunder wave + confuse ray got those turns in before I knew it, those defenses pulled it through till it ravaged everything


----------



## Red Version (Nov 27, 2009)

Can anyone explain Evs to me?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 27, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> My Alakazam+Regigigas combo works wonders



How does that work? 



~M~ said:


> Thunder wave + confuse ray got those turns in before I knew it, those defenses pulled it through till it ravaged everything



Ahhh, best thing to do with Regigigas anyway is use your strongest attacks to take it down. That, or Roaring/Whirlwinding away works too.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 27, 2009)

Skill Swap and it has a speed+ nature and a focus sash just in case.

Used alot but it works


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 27, 2009)

WB Ace said:


> Can anyone explain Evs to me?





Death-kun said:


> How does that work?
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, best thing to do with Regigigas anyway is use your strongest attacks to take it down. That, or Roaring/Whirlwinding away works too.



The team I was using against it didn't have roar/whirlwind 

And I tried using strong attacks, but they either couldn't land because of the confusion+paralysis or didn't do enough damage outright to kill it


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 27, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Skill Swap and it has a speed+ nature and a focus sash just in case.
> 
> Used alot but it works



It does get the job done at least. 



~M~ said:


> The team I was using against it didn't have roar/whirlwind
> 
> And I tried using strong attacks, but they either couldn't land because of the confusion+paralysis or didn't do enough damage outright to kill it



Ah well, can't always have the right Pokemon at the right time anyway.

Do you remember what your team was during that battle?


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh hell no.


----------



## Red Version (Nov 27, 2009)

~M~ said:


> The team I was using against it didn't have roar/whirlwind
> 
> And I tried using strong attacks, but they either couldn't land because of the confusion+paralysis or didn't do enough damage outright to kill it



thank you


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey guys, he's coming


----------



## Red Version (Nov 28, 2009)

Is there a guide, to competitive pokemon to kinda lead me in the right direction?


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Red Version (Nov 28, 2009)

Wow Thank you, your like a cheat sheet on demand. I'd Plus rep you but I must spread first


----------



## Stroev (Nov 28, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Hey guys, he's coming


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 28, 2009)

THE HORROR!


----------



## Stroev (Nov 28, 2009)

Negged and reporting.


----------



## Red Version (Nov 28, 2009)

I like the fact how we can have our very own follower like yellow. Giratina here I come


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 28, 2009)

I want snorlax rolling around behind me


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 28, 2009)

Anyone else busting out their old Gold copies for comparisons?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 28, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Negged and reporting.



That's hot.



~M~ said:


> I want snorlax rolling around behind me



Wailord is where it's at.



Suzuku said:


> Anyone else busting out their old Gold copies for comparisons?



I've been playing a Gold ROM lately, if that means anything.


----------



## Red Version (Nov 28, 2009)

Steelix


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 28, 2009)

Steelix's HG/SS sprite is actually intimidating and badass.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 28, 2009)

Steelix was always intimidating and bad-ass


----------



## Red Version (Nov 28, 2009)

It actually is I just went back and looked holy god.


----------



## Red Version (Nov 29, 2009)

I want to replay my gold but it seems I lose the concentration when I start to, maybe its the Sp ):


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Nov 29, 2009)

I need to get back playing SS...I havent played it in...at least 2 months...and I need to replay my Crystal.


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 29, 2009)

Is there anybody here with a NFE team on shoddy who wants to fight me?


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 29, 2009)

NFE?        lol


----------



## valerian (Nov 29, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Steelix's HG/SS sprite is actually intimidating and badass.



Do you know where I could find it?


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 29, 2009)

Just google steelix and click the first link


----------



## El Torero (Nov 29, 2009)

I´m going to start playing Silver Soul in japanese now despise having played Heart Gold two months ago 

I love too much the game


----------



## Synn (Nov 29, 2009)

Totodile, I like water Pok?mon.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Nov 29, 2009)

...Would anyone happen to know where I could read the The Electric Tale of Pikachu?


----------



## Stroev (Nov 29, 2009)

I have 4 issues of Electric Tale.

Maybe I should scan them...


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 29, 2009)

Robert Haydn said:


> ...Would anyone happen to know where I could read the The Electric Tale of Pikachu?


the 1st 2 chaps:


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 30, 2009)

Pokemon needs it's own sub-section


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 30, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Pokemon needs it's own sub-section



I hope you're not serious. Then we'll have the Touhou fans wanting a Touhou sub-section, the Final Fantasy fans wanting a Final Fantasy sub-section.

Can't it be easier to simply use a string of FCs? XD


----------



## Red Version (Nov 30, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Pokemon needs it's own sub-section



It does need its own section, it has games, Anime, manga, and movies. Which is a big chunk of stuff. I vote for a section there isn't even a manga thread I think?  

I love me some Slowpoke Tail


----------



## firefist (Nov 30, 2009)

The Pokespecial Manga is pretty awesome. Why can't there be any OVAs of them? That would be


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 30, 2009)

I've got a question.

Does the computer have space to put all the items that you get or is it like DPPt where you have to scroll through everything?


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 30, 2009)

Sure is cirus in here


----------



## Stroev (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 30, 2009)

Firefist said:


> The Pokespecial Manga is pretty awesome. Why can't there be any OVAs of them? That would be



It would be. My guess is either there hasn't been someone who offered or Nintendo isn't allowing it via legal reasons...

Or they are afraid of two things, confusion between the main characters, or any OVA of Pokemon Special might be better than the anime that's already out.


----------



## Red Version (Nov 30, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> It would be. My guess is either there hasn't been someone who offered or Nintendo isn't allowing it via legal reasons...
> 
> Or they are afraid of two things, confusion between the main characters, or any OVA of Pokemon Special might be better than the aallnime that's already out.



Of course they would be better 
Red: Pwns Ash's Life.
Green: Pwns Garys' Life
Brock/misty are useful.
Better Plot
Its actually interesting with violence and mild language.
A new character every league, makes more since then ash walking around getting beat eveytime we turn around.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 30, 2009)

WB Ace said:


> Of course they would be better
> Red: Pwns Ash's Life.
> Green: Pwns Garys' Life
> Brock/misty are useful.
> ...



Is that really? I stopped the anime Pokemon mid-Johto and the only thing I hear is Ash keeps getting a new girl in the group to cover the contests for each region.

I think another thing about it is that apparently as I've read once Ash and Pikachu are the "public faces" of Pokemon.

Still, Red seems to always make an appearance in the end of an arc (or close to it) and with him comes Pika, so it really shouldn't be too much of a problem. Still, I'd rather see the special characters take spotlight instead of "forever ten and dopey" Ash.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 30, 2009)

pokemon battles arent shit to fuck wit in the manga lol. Giovanni was ridiculous. earthquake = trainers bout to die lol.



Black Drako said:


> I've got a question.
> 
> Does the computer have space to put all the items that you get or is it like DPPt where you have to scroll through everything?



i haven't been able to put shit in any pc....and its pissin me the fuck off now that i have so many shit to scroll thru.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 30, 2009)

Yep, the battles are intense in special...


----------



## firefist (Dec 1, 2009)

well, the creator of pokemon said that the manga is the closest thing to his imagination of the pokeverse.
And they even age in the manga, lol. Ash is like since 10 years 10 years old.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 1, 2009)

Not to mention ZapMolCuno, Charmeleon decapitating an Arbok, Mewtwo with a giant spoon, etc.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 1, 2009)

> Charmeleon decapitating an Arbok



lol I remember that


----------



## Golbez (Dec 1, 2009)

Then again, the Arbok had to ability to just grow it back out again, no big deal.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 1, 2009)

~M~ said:


> lol I remember that



Not to mention Red and Bruno battling on an Onix.



Golbez said:


> Then again, the Arbok had to ability to just grow it back out again, no big deal.



Not to mention, Team Rocket didn't get watered down to become suitable for young kids to see. They did some badass stuff in the manga.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah. Red was awesome. I bet he'll appear again. THEY ALWAYS APPEAR. Not to mention in FRLG arc, Deoxys said he was going to some place far away to find the ability to change at will. Sinnoh is far away and that Veilstone city has those meteorites gives the ability to change at will(kinda).


----------



## Golbez (Dec 1, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Yeah. Red was awesome. I bet he'll appear again. THEY ALWAYS APPEAR. Not to mention in FRLG arc, Deoxys said he was going to some place far away to find the ability to change at will. Sinnoh is far away and that Veilstone city has those meteorites gives the ability to change at will(kinda).



Iz that sum Seraphimon I see there? 

That sounds logical. I hope Deoxys appears again, being my favorite legendary and all.


----------



## The Red Gil (Dec 1, 2009)

LOL this is like some cruel Ed Edd & Eddy scam.

It's the same crap with 1-2 extras.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 1, 2009)

dipset6 said:


> LOL this is like some cruel Ed Edd & Eddy scam.
> 
> It's the same crap with 1-2 extras.



>1/2 extras 

LOL oh you


----------



## Golbez (Dec 1, 2009)

I believe that HGSS has alot more content than just about any other of these Pokemon games, yes?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 1, 2009)

It has massive amounts of content.

Also found out that you can change Rotom's forms in Silph Co. Didn't know that before.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 1, 2009)

Right now, I'm hanging with the third generation though, since I only play ROMs. Probaly won't be playing HGSS for quite a while.

Now let me ask you: Can any of you spot anything suspicious in this shot?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah, that Regirock is only level 12.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 1, 2009)

Well, that's one thing. The other is the very low-leveled Steelix and Absol.

What you see is basically my "Dream Team", if we remove all terms of OU, NU, BL and whatever.

Ahh, this is gonna be the first time I train an entire team instead of only training one pokemon. 

Though I've tried different "starters", like Aggron, Luxray and Kingdra. 
Though they all sucked horrendously in the lower levels.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 1, 2009)

Golbez said:


> Well, that's one thing. The other is the very low-leveled Steelix and Absol.
> 
> What you see is basically my "Dream Team", if we remove all terms of OU, NU, BL and whatever.
> 
> ...



Technically, you can get both of those Pokemon at that level. Absol through breeding, and Steelix through hatching an Onix egg, slapping a Metal Coat on it, and trading it. 

But then I remembered you said you only play the ROMs.  So no possible way to trade.

And now that I think about it, Pokemon only started being born at level 1 in the 4th Generation, right? Before that it was level 5. So the levels are still too low. My bad.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 1, 2009)

Actually, it is very possible. The Regi, Steelix, Absol and Voltorb ARE from another game.
Hoppip, however, isn't, since it can't be gotten normally before you've beaten the Elite Four.
Also I've completed Ruby (and I'm in the process of completing Sapphire) (700% speed, "cough") for the sole purpose of bringing over Secret Bases to my Master-Save Emerald.

If I'm gonna play a game to its fullest, I gotta have all the stuff it can possibly give me. 

That or maybe I'm just a Third Generation whore, oh how I love thee.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 1, 2009)

Oooh, much more sense then. But still, the Regi is completely wrong.  And I completely forgot about Hoppip, to be honest. To me, Hoppip was always that Pokemon that was just in the way while I was looking for a good Mareep or Wooper. And  secret bases. They needed to bring those back in HG/SS. They were so fun. :< And in HG/SS, they got rid of the big Pokedolls and decorations. D: I always loved having a giant Snorlax plushie sitting in the middle of my room in Gold/Silver/Crystal.

Play it until it's completely worn out. 

Third gen was brilliant, I think. Yeah yeah, people complain about all the water, but who cares. If it isn't massive amounts of Tentacool, it's massive amounts of Zubat, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 1, 2009)

People complain about the massive amount of water?! HOW DARE THEY!? 

To me, the water was what made it brilliant! I was annoyed that there was so little water in Sinnoh! That, and the Dive skill was the most awesome thing ever and added another layer to the world.

Also, the reason I have Hoppip is because Skiploom is my most "favorite of the favorites". 
Oh, how I wish I could draw well, so I could make a kickass sig with Regirock and Skiploom. 

And with that, I'm off for now.


----------



## Red Version (Dec 1, 2009)

HG/SS is a step up from all the games. I cant wait.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 1, 2009)

Golbez said:


> People complain about the massive amount of water?! HOW DARE THEY!?
> 
> To me, the water was what made it brilliant! I was annoyed that there was so little water in Sinnoh! That, and the Dive skill was the most awesome thing ever and added another layer to the world.
> 
> ...



Exactly, water was a nice change of pace. 

I hope Diving comes back eventually though :<

Skiploom is your favorite Pokemon? :ho

And goodbye. 



Red Version said:


> HG/SS is a step up from all the games. I cant wait.



Damn straight.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 1, 2009)

Golbez said:


> People complain about the massive amount of water?! HOW DARE THEY!?
> 
> To me, the water was what made it brilliant! I was annoyed that there was so little water in Sinnoh! That, and the Dive skill was the most awesome thing ever and added another layer to the world.
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with Hoppip or Skiploom. I like using Jumpluff myself.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 1, 2009)

God damn, this image is huge.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2009)

There isn't any way to determine what gender a pokemon will be before it hatches is there? I'm trying to get a femlae Riolu, but I have to keep restarting to get one from the egg it hatches.

And thanks for whoever mentioned mangatoskokan for Specials; been looking all over for Gold arc +


----------



## The Red Gil (Dec 1, 2009)

Is that the guy in that Advanced Chronicles Arc?

with the Raikou, Silver, and Gold?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 1, 2009)

dipset6 said:


> Is that the guy in that Advanced Chronicles Arc?
> 
> with the Raikou, Silver, and Gold?



Are you talking to me?


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2009)

Beats me, I've only gotten though RBY arcs. Though I have spoiled myself a little for what happens in the FR/LG story.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 1, 2009)

Hated the shows,but the games are fucking awesome!


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2009)

Go read the mango.

So much better; though I liked season 1 of the animu.


----------



## 321orez (Dec 1, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Go read the mango.
> 
> So much better; though I liked season 1 of the animu.



All of the pokemon manga is awesome, even after G/S/C( I hate the pokemon after #251) which is saying a lot for me.

So is this game worth getting? Silver is my favorite game boy game, but I dunno if they changed a bunch of stuff in the remake...did they?


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2009)

Just updated stuff.

Plus added extras, but anyone who wants to relive the old days should get it.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 1, 2009)

Stroev said:


> There isn't any way to determine what gender a pokemon will be before it hatches is there? I'm trying to get a femlae Riolu, but I have to keep restarting to get one from the egg it hatches.
> 
> And thanks for whoever mentioned mangatoskokan for Specials; been looking all over for Gold arc +



I do believe everything is determined either as soon as the Egg appears in the daycare or as soon as you receive it from the day care man.

And for the suggestion that'd be me...


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 1, 2009)

You guys are all off-topic

DISCUSS FUCKING LANCE


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 1, 2009)

What about him? He has all Pseudo-Legendaries bar Metagross at his disposal on the second battle and he's tougher. So what?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 1, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> You guys are all off-topic
> 
> DISCUSS FUCKING LANCE




That is all.


----------



## KisameH (Dec 1, 2009)

they made the elite 4 so much weaker, lance's strongest is lvl 47. But gym leader and elite 4 rematches, kanto region, and 3 starters from hoenn kanto, and johto make it a good game.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 1, 2009)

321orez said:


> All of the pokemon manga is awesome, even after G/S/C( I hate the pokemon after #251) which is saying a lot for me.
> 
> So is this game worth getting? Silver is my favorite game boy game, but I dunno if they changed a bunch of stuff in the remake...did they?


You can be sure they will include Pokemon from,Hoenn,and uh what ever the new Region is.
They did that in Leafgreen/Firered.


----------



## 321orez (Dec 1, 2009)

Sabu935 said:


> You can be sure they will include Pokemon from,Hoenn,and uh what ever the new Region is.
> They did that in Leafgreen/Firered.



But do they do they appear from the start of the game?
If I remember correctly, In LG/FR the pokemon that weren't in Red and Blue appeared only after you visited some island.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 1, 2009)

321orez said:


> But do they do they appear from the start of the game?
> If I remember correctly, In LG/FR the pokemon that weren't in Red and Blue appeared only after you visited some island.


No,they will probably do the same thing they did with FR/LG,and wait until you beat the Elite Four.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 1, 2009)

321orez said:


> But do they do they appear from the start of the game?
> If I remember correctly, In LG/FR the pokemon that weren't in Red and Blue appeared only after you visited some island.



Normally no. Many of the aspects that unlocks pokemon not in the Johto dex tends to either be available after the player obtains the National Dex or when they perform certain tasks. (Some pokemon catchable require Rock Climb, and the HM isn't given to you until you beat the Kanto leaders.) It's safe to assume that certain pokemon can be caught before obtaining the National dex (The Safari Zone for one, the pokewalker for the other) but there is nothing that keeps you from obtaining them early... (like via breeding and trading)


----------



## KisameH (Dec 1, 2009)

probably after the Nat. Dex but like DPPt there are some pokemon from other regions before the Nat. Dex. I don't know if this counts, but yanma is availble and you evolve it into yanmega (if you consider yanmega a sinnoh pokemon). also i think there is a mew givaway for DPPt in Jan-Feb 2010 and some other stuffs that supposedly activates events.


----------



## valerian (Dec 1, 2009)

Anyone got any Lance fanart?


----------



## Red Version (Dec 1, 2009)

Wait, are you gonna be able to obtain a starter from kanto to?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 1, 2009)

Red Version said:


> Wait, are you gonna be able to obtain a starter from kanto to?



You get to choose a Kanto starter once you beat the E4 and start your Kanto adventure.

You get to choose a Hoenn starter as well once you beat Red.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2009)

Nothing decent, settle for this.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 1, 2009)

Giovanni is cursing God.


----------



## Red Version (Dec 1, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> You get to choose a Kanto starter once you beat the E4 and start your Kanto adventure.
> 
> You get to choose a Hoenn starter as well once you beat Red.



So..
Treeko, Totodile, and charmander 

I like it.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2009)

WAT

Do you not know how to rock out?


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 1, 2009)

I would rather see every team have a garchomp than a scizor


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2009)

chomp

Just saying. And I have a Scizor. :/


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 1, 2009)

Garchomp for ou


----------



## valerian (Dec 1, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Anyone got any Lance fanart?



Add Green too. 



Death-kun said:


> You get to choose a Kanto starter once you beat the E4 and start your Kanto adventure.
> 
> You get to choose a Hoenn starter as well once you beat Red.



I guess I'll be picking Treecko and Charmander.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 1, 2009)

Plus you can catch Torchic via Pokewalker so really the true choices for Hoenn starters to choose from are Treecko and Mudkip... (You can choose Torchic if you want but why should you when you can catch one?)


----------



## Red Version (Dec 1, 2009)

Holy mother of F I finally finished the last battle. But was it worth it.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 2, 2009)

I return!



Death-kun said:


> Exactly, water was a nice change of pace.
> 
> I hope Diving comes back eventually though :<
> 
> ...



Hellz yeah, that thing is the most cute thing ever.
After I watched the Johto episode with Skiploom as the "main pokemon", I was sold. 

Though I'm wondering if I should let it evolve to Jumpluff and have it battle, or if I should make it a contest pokemon. I probaly won't need more than 4-5 for the Battle Frontier anyway.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 2, 2009)

I want something involving the sky...
And Diving should come back.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 2, 2009)

Shining Ruby / Sparkling Saphire


----------



## Golbez (Dec 2, 2009)

Make it a Hoenn/Sinnoh dual game, so that we have both regions.


----------



## KisameH (Dec 2, 2009)

the hardest decision is getting a charmander or a squirtle. i have emerald so i can migrate the hoenn starters, but i lost my firered. i've been wondering what the new crystal will be. also who's buying heartgold and who's buying soulsilver? usually one is better than the other but they don't come out and say it. I think the better one is HG but i'm not sure.


----------



## Red Version (Dec 2, 2009)

Im getting heart gold it has better pokemon wild wise.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 2, 2009)

HeartGold. Phanpy, Donphan, Gligar, Gliscor.


----------



## valerian (Dec 2, 2009)

Wait, can you catch both Lugia and Ho-oh in both games?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> HeartGold. Phanpy, Donphan, Gligar, Gliscor.







Jotaro Kujo said:


> Wait, can you catch both Lugia and Ho-oh in both games?



Yup.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 2, 2009)

I think so.


----------



## valerian (Dec 2, 2009)

Then its settled, I'm getting HeartGold.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 2, 2009)

SoulSilver for me


----------



## Black (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh, the nostalgia I'm going to be feeling pek


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2009)

Do you guys also know about the GB Player?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Black (Dec 2, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Do you guys also know about the GB Player?



nah what's that?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2009)

Black said:


> nah what's that?



It makes it so you can listen to the original G/S/C music instead of the HG/SS music. So, for example, if you had it on when you were in a gym leader battle, you'd hear the G/S/C gym leader battle music, rather than the HG/SS gym leader battle music.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 2, 2009)

I know the exclusives, I just listed my favorites from the list.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## valerian (Dec 2, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> SoulSilver for me



Lame. 



Drunkenwhale said:


> I know the exclusives, I just listed my favorites from the list.



You didn't even list Arcanine. 


Taking this.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Taking this.



Have fun with it.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 2, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> You didn't even list Arcanine.



I also didn't have the full list in front of me, so I didn't remember Growlithe and Arcanine. I mentioned Phanpy, Donphan, Gligar, and Gliscor because those were the favorites that I clearly knew were in Heart Gold.

Growlithe, Arcanine, Sableye, and Kyogre.

That being said, I don't use any of the four mentioned in my teams... I want to use Arcanine, but I normally don't use fire types. I use Electric, Ground, Water, Fighting, Normal, and Flying types.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2009)

The ones that I'm looking forward to the most are Phanpy and Gligar (and their evolutions). I wish we got Teddiursa and Skarmory in HG as well though. But that just means I need to trade. 

I want to trade a Gligar egg and Phanpy egg over to HG along with the Pikachu-colored Pichu, the event Arceus, and the Tanabata Jirachi.

I don't want to wait until Blackthorn City just to get Phanpy and Gligar. I want to enjoy my playthrough with them.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 2, 2009)

GOOD JOB SPAMMING DEATH-KOON


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 2, 2009)

The only one i like out the spam fest lol.

I think i might draw up something of my own ....seriously


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> The only one i like out the spam fest lol.
> 
> I think i might draw up something of my own ....seriously



The only one? 

If you do draw something, show us


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 2, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> The only one?
> 
> If you do draw something, show us



well the only one that had me like, this is nice artwork. the others were somewhaat simple lol but cool nonetheless.

of course i'll show yall. im only doing it cause u inspired me lol.


----------



## Red Version (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice Avy Death kun 

I like a lot of them actually.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> well the only one that had me like, this is nice artwork. the others were somewhaat simple lol but cool nonetheless.
> 
> of course i'll show yall. im only doing it cause u inspired me lol.



I guess I can understand that. 

What shall you draw? Any idea? :ho



Red Version said:


> Nice Avy Death kun
> 
> I like a lot of them actually.



Oh, why thank you


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 2, 2009)

Does anyone have a action replay, wifi and willing to a kinda big favor?


----------



## Red Version (Dec 2, 2009)

After transferring all my pokemon from ruby to Platinum its hard to go back and catch the Regis


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 2, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> I guess I can understand that.
> 
> What shall you draw? Any idea? :ho
> 
> ...



lol

hmmm im thinkin of doin a series of epic moments from different animes, games, etc.

i guess i'll start wit pokemon and do something like Red vs. Blue @ indigo plateau. its typical imo but uhh what other memorable moments are 
there in pokemon lol.

u know what scratch that i'll do that later. i got something better in mind now kukuku. hint: the elite 4


----------



## Red Version (Dec 3, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> lol
> 
> hmmm im thinkin of doin a series of epic moments from different animes, games, etc.
> 
> ...



The Last Battle with Lance and Red?


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 3, 2009)

u'll have to just wait for it. might be a day or two. too much work.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 3, 2009)

Where are the Skiplooms? Where are the Regis!? 

Also, too much quadrutripledouble post there, mate.


----------



## Lyn (Dec 3, 2009)

Aw, I do want it :$ So long to release in USA and Europe


----------



## Red Version (Dec 3, 2009)

It is a long way, but it is worth the wait. After this month spring should come pretty fast.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 3, 2009)

Get ready for moonspeak


----------



## Stroev (Dec 3, 2009)

Engrish speaking now?


----------



## Red Version (Dec 3, 2009)

I just went against Registeel  with 25 ultra balls and caught it on the last one, Im a clutch monster


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 3, 2009)

Storm, I got my stat card from Zaru quite a while ago.  You'll have to ask him.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 3, 2009)

Red Version said:


> I just went against Registeel  with 25 ultra balls and caught it on the last one, Im a clutch monster



lol i caught regigigas wit one ball. im awesome.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 3, 2009)

It depends if you caught the Diamond/Pearl Regigigas, or the Platinum Regigigas. Seeing as the Platinum Regigigas is at level 1.


----------



## Red Version (Dec 3, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> lol i caught regigigas wit one ball. im awesome.



Aren't you a stud. I caught mewtwo with one ball. A master ball


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 3, 2009)

I think I caught regice with one ball


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 3, 2009)

In the past I've got a couple of legendaries with a Pokeball after using all my ultra/greatballs.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 3, 2009)

I caught every legendary ever with a pokeball first try.

LOOK HOW COOL I AM


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 3, 2009)

I got Giratina, Azelf, Uxie, Regice, Darkrai, and Shaymin in pokeballs. Some of those were tough battles to handle...


----------



## Stroev (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 3, 2009)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT

I am so making a sig out of that Darkrai and/or Arceus one


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 3, 2009)

Those were epic, and I saved them all.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 3, 2009)

DAT GROUDON


----------



## Golbez (Dec 4, 2009)

That's sum epic Groudon indeed.


----------



## El Torero (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 4, 2009)

Holy shit that Groudon 

Saved.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 4, 2009)

Who made those fucking incredible mecha designs?


----------



## Red Version (Dec 4, 2009)

Care if I use this?


----------



## Light Warrior (Dec 4, 2009)

I can't wait. My girlfriend and I love Fire Red and Leaf Green, but we like the new features introduced by Diamond, Pearl, and Platinum and we prefer the older generations, so Heart Gold and Soul Silver promise to be the best Pokémon games of all time.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## Death-kun (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## valerian (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## Death-kun (Dec 4, 2009)

DAT POLIWRATH


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## Death-kun (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## Death-kun (Dec 4, 2009)

This made me shit bricks when I first saw it.


----------



## valerian (Dec 4, 2009)

Holy shit that is awesome.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 4, 2009)

I think there's a Palkia one I have as well. I'm gonna try and find it. :3 Enjoy Crobat in the meantime.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 4, 2009)

Never mind, here's your Palkia.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 4, 2009)

Damn man, those are awesome...

Hey death-kun, is that Nagi I see?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 4, 2009)

I forget where I found them though  Maybe Deviantart, I don't know.

Nagi?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 4, 2009)

Before I tell you, you know who she is?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 4, 2009)

The girl in my avy?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes, she is Sanzen'in Nagi, from the manga Hayate the Combat Butler.

Now is not the time for off-topicness, ART!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 4, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Yes, she is Sanzen'in Nagi, from the manga Hayate the Combat Butler.
> 
> Now is not the time for off-topicness, ART!!!



Oooh, I didn't know that.  I just took the avy because she looked cute and was playing a PSP.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 4, 2009)

lol ghost type


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 4, 2009)

Mmm, ghost type.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 4, 2009)

You know why Ghost types are so rare? Because Pac-man eats them...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 4, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> You know why Ghost types are so rare? Because Pac-man eats them...



Lol                        ?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 4, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Lol                        ?



Not my best joke specifically since I didn't quote Death-Kun...



Death-kun said:


> Mmm, ghost type.





I work better with other gags than something like that...


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 4, 2009)

Well that's not very nice.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 4, 2009)

ITT: we all realize Staraptor is a fucking bad-ass pokemon


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 4, 2009)

You know a bird is bad-ass when it can punch and kick you with a base 120 power Fighting-type attack.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 4, 2009)

Seriously, that bird will fuck you up. Close Combat + Brave Bird = win


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 4, 2009)

Crobat should get out of BL.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 4, 2009)

Crobat doesn't deserve the flying type 

None of the zubat evolutions do


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 4, 2009)

Crobat is awesome.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 4, 2009)

I'd rather none of the Zubat line have the Poison type, rather than not having the Flying type.

Poison is such a godawful type. It's cool, sure, but... in competitive, it sucks to be Poison.

And I just realized Drifblim looks sexy to have on an UU team.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 4, 2009)

I meant that flying type is good-tier, zubat is tainting it's gene pool 

Drifblim looks good on a baton pass chain


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 4, 2009)

I love Drifblim it's a good baton passer especially if you can get in some stockpiles.

Spiritomb and Gengar are still my favourite ghost types though.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 4, 2009)

Crobat is going to be the next Salamence. Just you wait. 

I guess it's just my love for the evolutionary line itself that keeps me from bashing it lol.

And yeah, Drifblim is really good for BP'ing Substitutes, since it can pass ones with huge amounts of HP thanks to it's base 150 HP stat.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 4, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> I love Drifblim it's a good baton passer especially if you can get in some stockpiles.
> 
> Spiritomb and Gengar are still my favourite ghost types though.



Exactly. Stockpiles help raise both defenses to both keep it alive longer, as well as pass those defense boosts to another Pokemon while also giving it a Substitute with monstrous HP.

Rotom is still up there as my favorite Ghost type, I believe.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 4, 2009)

Crobat needs to take some steroids before it becomes the next salamence


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 4, 2009)

Stockpile is best put on hippowdon. Even though he can't pass them


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 4, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ek28dP7rgHA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Dec 4, 2009)

~M~ said:


> ITT: we all realize Staraptor is a fucking bad-ass pokemon



Indeed, it's why I nicknamed my Staraptor, Captain Falcon.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 4, 2009)

even without skill swap it isn't too hard to use gigas


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 5, 2009)

Regigigas has always been better in doubles than singles though.


----------



## Light Warrior (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 5, 2009)

Light Warrior said:


>




I'm scared....


----------



## El Torero (Dec 5, 2009)

Red Version said:


> Care if I use this?



ok, I picked that pic in Bulbapedia 

My Togepi was born. I?ll raise it well and it?ll develop into an awesome Togekiss


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 5, 2009)

I have decided. When I start my Heart Gold file, I'm going to trade over a Gligar egg, a Phanpy egg, and a Dratini egg. I'll catch a Mareep, and either catch a Wooper or get the Eevee from Bill and evolve it into Vaporeon. And my starter will be Cyndaquil.

It's perfect.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 5, 2009)

Wait you can trade over eggs?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 5, 2009)

Yup, you can trade eggs. :3


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 5, 2009)

Light Warrior said:


>


----------



## Shiron (Dec 5, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Wait you can trade over eggs?


Yup, did that last time I played through Pearl, so I could have a Gligar on my i-game team without having to worry about it's level getting too high or anything (since my Pearl cartridge would be the OT of it once it hatched).


----------



## Stroev (Dec 5, 2009)

Never knew that, thanks.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 5, 2009)

Yeah I've considered doing the same w/ eggs as well. I have yet to decide what sort of team I would like though 


I still can't even decide if I want HG or SS, but that discussion was a few pages ago


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 5, 2009)

I have a Cyndaquil egg, a Mareep egg, a Skarmory Egg, a Buizel egg, a Meditate egg, and some other egg.

All of them have HM moves so I don't have to worry about going out of my way to find the HMs and teach them the moves. Buizel also has Headbutt so I can start catching headbutt pokemon right from the egg.


----------



## Red Version (Dec 5, 2009)

Once again death your sets amaze me 

So do you just do a normal trade and then send over the eggs for there pokemon?


----------



## Golbez (Dec 5, 2009)

Gah, having to use HM moves when you have a perfect team of six is such a pain.
I always have to put atleast one of them away every time I go somewhere. 

Only Surf and possibly Waterfall are "good" HM moves, but I have no water type in my team.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 5, 2009)

Shiron said:


> Yup, did that last time I played through Pearl, so I could have a Gligar on my i-game team without having to worry about it's level getting too high or anything (since my Pearl cartridge would be the OT of it once it hatched).



Exactly. Trading an egg and hatching it in a different game makes it so that Pokemon doesn't get the experience boost that traded Pokemon usually get.



Red Version said:


> Once again death your sets amaze me
> 
> So do you just do a normal trade and then send over the eggs for there pokemon?



Why thank you 

Yup. You can trade an egg for a Pokemon, and vice versa. Pretty nifty. :3



Golbez said:


> Gah, having to use HM moves when you have a perfect team of six is such a pain.
> I always have to put atleast one of them away every time I go somewhere.
> 
> Only Surf and possibly Waterfall are "good" HM moves, but I have no water type in my team.



Then get a Water type :ho


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 5, 2009)

current uu 

Suspend (Drifblim) (F) @ Leftovers
Ability: Aftermath
EVs: 252 HP/176 Spd/80 SDef
Calm nature (+SDef, -Atk)
- Substitute
- Baton Pass
- Stockpile
- Shadow Ball
---
Plant the man (Cradily) (M) @ Life Orb
Ability: Suction Cups
EVs: 112 HP/252 Atk/144 Spd
Adamant nature (+Atk, -SAtk)
- Swords Dance
- Earthquake
- Rock Slide
- Recover
---
Frost (Hitmontop) (M) @ Leftovers
Ability: Intimidate
EVs: 252 HP/252 Atk/4 Def
Adamant nature (+Atk, -SAtk)
- Foresight
- Rapid Spin
- Close Combat
- Sucker Punch
---
Astron (Slowbro) (F) @ Leftovers
Ability: Own Tempo
EVs: 252 HP/252 Def/4 SDef
Bold nature (+Def, -Atk)
- Calm Mind
- Slack Off
- Psychic
- Surf
---
Magmomo (Magmortar) (F) @ Choice Specs
Ability: Flame Body
EVs: 252 Spd/252 SAtk/4 SDef
Modest nature (+SAtk, -Atk)
- Overheat
- Thunderbolt
- Focus Blast
- Hidden Power [Ice]
---
Algebrae (Regigigas) @ Leftovers
Ability: Slow Start
EVs: 252 HP/252 Atk/6 Def
Adamant nature (+Atk, -SAtk)
- Confuse Ray
- Thunder Wave
- Earthquake
- Frustration
---


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 5, 2009)

I like how that's looking, Em.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 5, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Then get a Water type :ho



You saw my team earlier in this thread! No way I can exchange any of those guys!


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh yeah, I remember those guys now.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 5, 2009)

They're all around 30-35 now, and they pwn. 

If I'm not in control though - Like in that Mini-Battle Palace, my Regirock REALLY likes blowing itself up all the time.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 5, 2009)

It feels weird that I'm not on every single page of this thread as I was with D/P lol. Especially considering how much I always pushed for the G/S remakes back then.


Ah well, maybe my poke-fandom is fading 
_Or it's just latent until closer to release xD_

I'll hope for the latter


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 5, 2009)

Golbez said:


> They're all around 30-35 now, and they pwn.
> 
> If I'm not in control though - Like in that Mini-Battle Palace, my Regirock REALLY likes blowing itself up all the time.



Where are you at so far? 

Suicidal Regirock 



2Shea said:


> It feels weird that I'm not on every single page of this thread as I was with D/P lol. Especially considering how much I always pushed for the G/S remakes back then.
> 
> 
> Ah well, maybe my poke-fandom is fading
> ...



It hopefully is the latter  Do not lose your Poketardedness.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 5, 2009)

I just got Surf and cleared the entire West part of Hoenn. On my way to the 6th gym now.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 5, 2009)

How is someone going to complain about hax when they blindly let half their team get paralyzed?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 5, 2009)

Oooh, off to Fortree City then?  Have fun fighting Winona the bird girl. 



~M~ said:


> How is someone going to complain about hax when they blindly let half their team get paralyzed?



lol, is that what someone is doing right now?


----------



## Golbez (Dec 5, 2009)

I've discovered that I really love Rollout, and both my Regirock and Electrode can use it. 
Should easily mow down any bird.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 5, 2009)

But Rollout's power counts on it hitting every time.  And Electrode is better off zapping the birds, rather than hitting them with Rollout.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 5, 2009)

Meh, if anything, I'll just Sleep 'N Seed anything they put against me with Jumpluff. That never fails.


----------



## valerian (Dec 5, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I've already thought about my team.
> 
> Feraligatr
> Arcanine
> ...



I'm thinking about changing this, and I'm thinking about not using a starter too for the first time ever...

Yup, I'm definitely changing this team.


----------



## Black (Dec 5, 2009)

Does anyone here battle on wifi?


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 5, 2009)

Holy balls, just found a shiny Sneasel.

First shiny in about five years....


----------



## Red Version (Dec 5, 2009)

Time to replay Ruby.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 5, 2009)

What the fuck?

It says the battery on my Emerald is dry but i can still play it but time based stuff won't work or something like that.


----------



## Shiron (Dec 6, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> It says the battery on my Emerald is dry but i can still play it but time based stuff won't work or something like that.


That's because to the best of my knowledge, Emerlad has an internal battery that the clock depends on. So when it dies, the clock doesn't work anymore, so you can't do daily events or grow berries, but can still play the game fine beyond that, as the actual save file and game don't depend on the battery--only the clock.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh ok i guess it's not so bad then.


----------



## valerian (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## firefist (Dec 6, 2009)

so venusaurs should be able to learn fly


----------



## Uchiha Dodonka (Dec 6, 2009)

Pokemon games could still actually be half decent if you were allowed to be the prick for once. I hated the fact you had to be some goody goody all the time, loving and making friendships with your pokemons. I really just wanted to go on a warpath with mine and destroy all who opposed me.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 6, 2009)

We get these images from pixiv and naughty sites.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 6, 2009)

Ditto rape sensing I?


----------



## Stroev (Dec 6, 2009)

ew pokemon nuaghties 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why else do I request Claire and Whitney pics? Animu fap is delicous too.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 6, 2009)

Why won't pixiv work for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Stroev (Dec 6, 2009)

Communication breakdown?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 6, 2009)

I want HG to come out now


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Death-kun (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Mαri (Dec 6, 2009)

I want this game when it comes out  .


----------



## Stalin (Dec 6, 2009)

deathkun, where do you find these fanarts?


----------



## Orchid (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't like Johto's starters, so I'll do the same thing I did on Pearl, trade my starter for a Tropius when I reach the first town.
Pokemon I require for absolute happiness: Tropius, Kecleon, Xatu, Swellow and Sentret.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Dec 6, 2009)

I caught a shiny Ralts 

Shiny Gallade here I come


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 6, 2009)

Hestia said:


> I want this game when it comes out  .



Excellent 



The Cheat said:


> deathkun, where do you find these fanarts?



I browse the depths of places like DA, Photobucket, Pixiv, and other Japanese fanart sites.



Azure Flame Kite said:


> I caught a shiny Ralts
> 
> Shiny Gallade here I come



How awesome.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 6, 2009)

I only remember finding a shiny Wingull and evolving it into Pelipper. Never again.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 6, 2009)

I dunno how to navigate pixiv


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Dec 6, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> I caught a shiny Ralts
> 
> Shiny Gallade here I come



Lucky


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 6, 2009)

Golbez said:


> I only remember finding a shiny Wingull and evolving it into Pelipper. Never again.



That's the only shiny you've ever found? D:



Atlantic Storm said:


> I dunno how to navigate pixiv



Think of what a Japanese person would do.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Dec 6, 2009)

We need a pokemon request thread


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 6, 2009)

A Pokemon Request thread? As in making a thread to request Pokemon you want that can be traded to you?


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 6, 2009)

I've never found a shiny before  /unlucky

Speaking of requests, does anybody have an Ekans/Arbok that I can have? if you want another pokemon in return I'll see if I have it


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 6, 2009)

I've found a shiny in every game I've played except Platinum.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Dec 6, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> A Pokemon Request thread? As in making a thread to request Pokemon you want that can be traded to you?



Just like that!

Like if, for example, I wanted a Cubone holding a thick club, with everything else untouched.


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 6, 2009)

I've only found three shiny Pokemon ever, and two of them were Zubats


----------



## Stroev (Dec 6, 2009)

If I were to request, it would be way too specific.


----------



## Orchid (Dec 6, 2009)

I've never found a shiny. That's okay though, with my luck it would probably be a Bidoof or something.

By the way, does anyone have a Tangela they're willing to trade? I don't have any legendaries but I have a pretty wide variety of Pokemon in my collection.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 6, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Just like that!
> 
> Like if, for example, I wanted a Cubone holding a thick club, with everything else untouched.



There was one. In the online gaming center


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 6, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I dunno how to navigate pixiv


well i can navigate it biut i cant figure how to view the adult pictures. 

any way any one know were Soara post her/his pics?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## 2Shea (Dec 6, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> A Pokemon Request thread? As in making a thread to request Pokemon you want that can be traded to you?





Azure Flame Kite said:


> Just like that!
> 
> Like if, for example, I wanted a Cubone holding a thick club, with everything else untouched.




This:


~M~ said:


> There was one. In the online gaming center



There was one yes, it was semi-successful. But it became full of people wanting stuff for nothing in return though, and or bad trades etc.


----------



## Red Version (Dec 6, 2009)

Using for a set if u dont mind 

Ive never ever found a shiny T_T


----------



## valerian (Dec 6, 2009)

I've found a shiny before, but it was something like a caterpie. -.- So I just killed it.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 6, 2009)

I've found quite a few shinies in my travels.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 6, 2009)

No-one can beat my shiney Beldum

Except in battle


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 6, 2009)

Gliscor left Ash's party 

Oh well makes room for Gible.

I've only ever got one shiny and that was Aerodactyl.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 6, 2009)

I've found a shiny buizel, roserade, and pikachu in my pearl


----------



## narutowithkunaii (Dec 6, 2009)

I found a shiny banette in my pokemon sapphire
A Shiny pikachu on my diamond
and a shiny darkrai on my platinum (I kept saving and turning off and on my game until a shiny one appeared)


----------



## Black (Dec 6, 2009)

I like Pokemon.


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 6, 2009)

I would NEVER have the patience for shiny soft-resetting. It scares me just thinking about how grueling that must be.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 6, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Gliscor left Ash's party
> 
> Oh well makes room for Gible.
> 
> I've only ever got one shiny and that was Aerodactyl.



Damn Ash... Not only is he a horrible character he releases or sends to Oak his best pokemon. Fucking Ash...



Shinies... Shinies... Shiny Pichu in Platinum, Shiny Donphan in Platinum, Shiny Driftblim in Pearl. Many, many failed attempts in the GBA games... Shiny Teddiursa (Emerald), Shiny Nidorina (LeafGreen)...

My only other Shiny that wasn't from my DS games was the red Gyarados and Shiny Dugtrio in Gold.


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 6, 2009)

Found this on another forum. Some (or all) might be old


*Spoiler*: __ 





Chris said:


> In this post: I corrupt your childhood
> 
> Things that can not be unseen-
> 
> ...







The Diglett one took me a second.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 6, 2009)

Funny, I like it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 6, 2009)

Those are freaking awesome 

I think I'm in love with Kakuna again


----------



## narutowithkunaii (Dec 6, 2009)

DragonTiger said:


> I would NEVER have the patience for shiny soft-resetting. It scares me just thinking about how grueling that must be.



It took 83 resets for it to work, so it took a LONG time but it was worth it in the end.


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 6, 2009)

narutowithkunaii said:


> It took 83 resets for it to work, so it took a LONG time but it was worth it in the end.



Yeesh, you got lucky there. I've heard stories about people going into the thousands and still getting nothing. You gotta be dedicated to do stuff like that.

And Kakuna is considerably more badass with a pimp cane and a monicle


----------



## narutowithkunaii (Dec 7, 2009)

DragonTiger said:


> Yeesh, you got lucky there. I've heard stories about people going into the thousands and still getting nothing. You gotta be dedicated to do stuff like that.
> 
> And Kakuna is considerably more badass with a pimp cane and a monicle



kakuna is extreemly badass
but honestly my favorite bug pokemon

are shiny caterpie and normal scizor, both just plain own


----------



## Red Version (Dec 7, 2009)

Red Gyrados I cant wait to see you again.


----------



## narutowithkunaii (Dec 7, 2009)

Red Version said:


> Red Gyrados I cant wait to see you again.



quote for the truth, red gyrados was awesome


----------



## valerian (Dec 7, 2009)

When do you get an Eevee in HG/SS?

Edit: Nevermind.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## Death-kun (Dec 7, 2009)

UU is pretty damn fun.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 7, 2009)

Only problem playin in uu is toxic spikes, which are more common than in uu and ruin regigigas and slowbro


----------



## Light Warrior (Dec 7, 2009)

DragonTiger said:


> Found this on another forum. Some (or all) might be old
> 
> 
> 
> The Diglett one took me a second.



Dude, that fucking wins!


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 7, 2009)

lol, I just swept an entire team, 6-0, with Regigigas. I BP'd three Stockpiles to Regigigas, and waited it out until Regigigas was at full power.

It was a massacre.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 7, 2009)

I take it your Drifblim has unburden for the speed boost increase?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 7, 2009)

Nope, he has Aftermath at the moment. He's holding Leftovers, so he can gradually keep making more Substitutes.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 7, 2009)

Mine has unburden and sitrus berry.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 7, 2009)

Sitrus Berry? Really?  I'd assume you'd go for one of the stat boosting berries. But then again, Sitrus does let you get in a Substitute. 

But lol, BP'ing a Salac boost after an Unburden boost with a Substitute + 3 Stockpiles to Regigigas = GG.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 7, 2009)

I've been passing curses to gigias instead of stockpile. It uses the attack boost to it's advantage and it's not trying to outspeed anything


----------



## Stroev (Dec 7, 2009)

Unlimtied Subsitutes = my dream

Plus weather effect, Trick Room, and damage upon entering type move.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 7, 2009)

~M~ said:


> I've been passing curses to gigias instead of stockpile. It uses the attack boost to it's advantage and it's not trying to outspeed anything



Well, I guess you're right about that. But I have nothing to BP Curse at the moment. 



Stroev said:


> Unlimtied Subsitutes = my dream
> 
> Plus weather effect, Trick Room, and damage upon entering type move.



Substitutes are awesome, anyway. Especially when they can take 2 or 3 hits at a time.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 7, 2009)

umbreon, glaceon


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 7, 2009)

So, Manaphy is officially OU now.

Dear God.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 7, 2009)

it's not like it has permanent rain in ou though


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 7, 2009)

That's it's only real weakness. 

It was perfect with Kyogre support.

Still though, timing it so you send in Hippowdon or Tyranitar on the turn it uses Rest completely wrecks it anyway. Keeps the little bastard asleep.


----------



## Shiron (Dec 7, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> So, Manaphy is officially OU now.
> 
> Dear God.


Not quite--it's still possible that there will be a Stage 3-3 where Manaphy and Latias where we tested together, so it may not be quite out of the woods yet:


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Dec 7, 2009)

**Gallade**: Jolly Nature, 4 HP/252 ATK/252 SPE. Swords Dance, Psycho Cut, Stone Edge, Close Combat. Life Orb

Marowak: Jolly Nature, 4 HP/252 ATK/252 SPE. Swords Dance, Earthquake, Stone Edge, Fire Punch. Thick Club

This is what I spent all day doing, instead of moderating the OBD, is it any good?


----------



## valerian (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't know which team to use for my HG play through.  This was so much easier back in the day when I always used to get both games.

Feraligatr
Arcanine
Ampharos (Never used one before btw)
Heracross
Honchkrow
Gliscor

or

Typlosion
Vaporeon or Lapras
Ampharos
Weavile
Yanmega
Togekiss

By the way could someone trade me a Murkrow or Sneasel egg when I start, thanks.


----------



## Red Version (Dec 8, 2009)

I got  my wireless working for my laptop yes 
On note I can try out wi-fi when I get home


----------



## Stroev (Dec 8, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> **Gallade**: Jolly Nature, 4 HP/252 ATK/252 SPE. Swords Dance, Psycho Cut, Stone Edge, Close Combat. Life Orb
> 
> Marowak: Jolly Nature, 4 HP/252 ATK/252 SPE. Swords Dance, Earthquake, Stone Edge, Fire Punch. Thick Club
> 
> This is what I spent all day doing, instead of moderating the OBD, is it any good?


It's nice that the moves can complitment each other. Though I'd personally give Stone Edge to only one(if it's the move that damages those that switch out, if not, ignore).

and yes, it's good that you took off with our rep talk happening frequently


----------



## Golbez (Dec 8, 2009)

To all whom it may interest. The winner of the pokemon tournament which NF had a little while ago has made the Konoha Dojo.

Also, they're already preparing another tournament - so those that missed it last time better hurry. 

EDIT: ^ Beat me to it, damn!


----------



## Red Version (Dec 8, 2009)

My wifi works.


----------



## Red Version (Dec 8, 2009)

Can someone trade me back and fourth so I can get my buzz to evolve to electivire?


----------



## Black (Dec 8, 2009)

Red Version said:


> Can someone trade me back and fourth so I can get my buzz to evolve to electivire?



Yes, I can.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm wondering... does it seem logical to have two defensive Ground types on my future HG team in the form of Gligar/Gliscor and Phanpy/Donphan?

I'm wondering if I can replace either of them...


----------



## Black (Dec 8, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> I'm wondering... does it seem logical to have two defensive Ground types on my future HG team in the form of Gligar/Gliscor and Phanpy/Donphan?
> 
> I'm wondering if I can replace either of them...



I wouldn't do that if I were you, just sayin.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 8, 2009)

Wouldn't do which? Have two defensive Ground types, or replace one of them?


----------



## Red Version (Dec 8, 2009)

Gliscor has fly in it so I see no problem. It depends what your using the team for comp or in game play?


----------



## Black (Dec 8, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Wouldn't do which? Have two defensive Ground types, or replace one of them?



I wouldn't have to defensive ground types that's muy muy dangerous if you ask me.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm just using it for in-game play. 

But now I feel like I just want to alter my team now lol. I really don't want Typhlosion... the only reason I ever get it is because Cyndaquil is so damn adorable.  But I think I'm gonna go with Totodile this time around.

That gives me a team of...

Totodile
Mareep
Gligar
Phanpy
Dratini
______

I have a space there now, because that was originally going to be Wooper or Eevee (which would evolve into Quagsire and Vaporeon, respectively).

What would be a good 6th addition? I'm really leaning towards Larvitar.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 8, 2009)

Black said:


> I wouldn't have to defensive ground types that's muy muy dangerous if you ask me.



Hm... perhaps.


----------



## Red Version (Dec 8, 2009)

cyndaquil is adorable 
But im going with totodile anyways..

totodile
mareep
dratini
growlithe
gliscor
espeon


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 8, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> I'm just using it for in-game play.
> 
> But now I feel like I just want to alter my team now lol. I really don't want Typhlosion... the only reason I ever get it is because Cyndaquil is so damn adorable.  But I think I'm gonna go with Totodile this time around.
> 
> ...



Zubat is always a good choice. Keep it healthy and happy and it will be a Crobat within a few levels after reaching the Golbat stage.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 9, 2009)

Use Registeel! 

...

Or maybe Forretress or Arcanine?


----------



## valerian (Dec 9, 2009)

Can't decide which one to put in my team, Togekiss or Honchkrow.


----------



## El Torero (Dec 9, 2009)

Fortunately Togepi Egg in HGSS has Extrasensory because Togepi doesn´t learn any damaging move until freaking level 33


----------



## valerian (Dec 9, 2009)

Guess I'm having Honchkrow in my team then. Just need one more pokemon in my team.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Zubat is always a good choice. Keep it healthy and happy and it will be a Crobat within a few levels after reaching the Golbat stage.



Oooh, that's a great idea actually! I was planning to use a Crobat this time around, because Crobat was my main Pokemon in the original Silver. I remember it solo'ing Team Rocket in the Goldenrod Radio Tower.  I had completely forgotten about planning to use him though.



Golbez said:


> Use Registeel!
> 
> ...
> 
> Or maybe Forretress or Arcanine?



I have already decided 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Can't decide which one to put in my team, Togekiss or Honchkrow.



I'd actually say Togekiss. 



El Torero said:


> Fortunately Togepi Egg in HGSS has Extrasensory because Togepi doesn?t learn any damaging move until freaking level 33



Togepi with Extrasensory is not to messed with. While I was playing the HG ROM, mine was level 25, and almost solo'd Morty by itself. It laughed at Morty's Gengars. Not affected by Shadow Ball or any other Ghost-type attack. 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Guess I'm having Honchkrow in my team then. Just need one more pokemon in my team.



Honchkrow is pretty cool at least.


----------



## valerian (Dec 9, 2009)

Bah, now I don't know which one to pick again. 

I love Murkrow, but I've never had the chance to evolve it.  Never did use Togepi in Silver and Gold.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Bah, now I don't know which one to pick again.
> 
> I love Murkrow, but I've never had the chance to evolve it.  Never did use Togepi in Silver and Gold.



Togepi itself will be a big help. Heck, Togetic is an even greater help.  Extrasensory is a base 80 power Psychic attack, and it gets that upon hatching. And if you get a Serene Grace Togepi, Extrasensory has an even greater chance of making the opponent flinch. 

Trust me, Togepi will be a much greater help in the long run.


----------



## valerian (Dec 9, 2009)

Very well then, I'll use Togepi then. 

My teams complete now.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2009)

Wise choice. 

... But now that makes me wonder between Crobat or Togekiss.  Togekiss can actually use Fly, so I don't have to waste that fail move on my Dragonite...


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 9, 2009)

Gah you guys have got me wanting to start planning my team 

I shall have to ponder this for a while...


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2009)

You should plan. It's fun to do


----------



## valerian (Dec 9, 2009)

It makes it whole a lot easier when you finally have the game.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2009)

I want the game now


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 9, 2009)

You have the ROM


----------



## Stroev (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm only rereaising a Dragonite in HeartGold/Sould Silver.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> You have the ROM



I stopped though. 



Stroev said:


> I'm only rereaising a Dragonite in HeartGold/Sould Silver.



Dragonite


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 9, 2009)

flygon > dragonite


----------



## Red Version (Dec 9, 2009)

flygon


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2009)

But I don't want a Hoenn Pokemon at the beginning of my HG/SS adventure.


----------



## valerian (Dec 9, 2009)

Rayquaza > Flygon & Dragonite


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2009)

lol Rayquaza


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 9, 2009)

Raquaza ain't got no style points


----------



## valerian (Dec 9, 2009)

Nothing wrong with starting your journey with a Rayquaza. 



Death-kun said:


> Wise choice.
> 
> ... But now that makes me wonder between Crobat or Togekiss.  Togekiss can actually use Fly, so I don't have to waste that fail move on my Dragonite...



Use Togekiss. 



Death-kun said:


> I want the game now



Same. 



> Raquaza ain't got no style points



It's got fancy patterns.


----------



## Red Version (Dec 9, 2009)

Pssh raquaza is shiny


----------



## Golbez (Dec 9, 2009)

No Hoenn pokemon eh?

Hmm...

How about... Hoppip?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2009)

~M~ said:


> Raquaza ain't got no style points



It's just a flying snake. Big whoop.



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Use Togekiss.



Then I shall keep the Togepi given to me by Elm. 



Red Version said:


> Pssh raquaza is shiny



Shiny Charizard is better


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2009)

Golbez said:


> No Hoenn pokemon eh?
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> How about... Hoppip?



Oh you and your Hoppips. :ho


----------



## Golbez (Dec 9, 2009)

But I like my Hoppip! 

My Jumpluff is doing what it does best in my Emerald team - Annoying the hell out of everything going against it with Leech Seed, Substitute, Sleep Powder and Giga Drain! 

I love it so.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2009)

Jumpluff is a force to be reckoned with. :ho


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 9, 2009)

Rayquaza is awesome 

But Dragonite is still my favourite dragon pek


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2009)

My Togepi egg hatched pek (the one in my sig )


----------



## valerian (Dec 9, 2009)

I helped.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 9, 2009)

Does it have a good nature?


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 9, 2009)

In Platinum I have seen 418 and obtained 346.

It's a pain trying to find someone to trade with and once you find someone finding a good time for both. That's why what I'm doing is Pokesaving the Pokemon I need, lob it into the daycare and once I get the egg release the hacked version and evolve and bread the egg.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I helped.



Thank you 



Champagne Supernova said:


> Does it have a good nature?



It's got a Naughty nature


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> In Platinum I have seen 418 and obtained 346.
> 
> It's a pain trying to find someone to trade with and once you find someone finding a good time for both. That's why what I'm doing is Pokesaving the Pokemon I need, lob it into the daycare and once I get the egg release the hacked version and evolve and bread the egg.



Wow, are you trying to fill the whole Pokedex? 

That's what you do? I just hack Pokemon with perfect IVs and the natures I want, breed them, hatch eggs until I get one with the right nature (which doesn't take long), then trash the parents. The offspring end up having perfect IVs.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 9, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Wow, are you trying to fill the whole Pokedex?
> 
> That's what you do? I just hack Pokemon with perfect IVs and the natures I want, breed them, hatch eggs until I get one with the right nature (which doesn't take long), then trash the parents. The offspring end up having perfect IVs.



I've only once filled in the Dex and that was in Crystal. This time I want to save every evo stage of the Pokemon too.

I'm not bothered about IV/EV/nature because I won't use most of them anyway.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 9, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> It's got a Naughty nature



Oh does it have Hustle?

Aerial Ace Togekiss


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> I've only once filled in the Dex and that was in Crystal. This time I want to save every evo stage of the Pokemon too.
> 
> I'm not bothered about IV/EV/nature because I won't use most of them anyway.



Oh, so you literally have every single Pokemon? 

So you just do it to collect them then?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Oh does it have Hustle?
> 
> Aerial Ace Togekiss



Actually, it isn't for any battle kind of thing.  Check out the site and you'll see what I mean. :ho


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 9, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Oh, so you literally have every single Pokemon?
> 
> So you just do it to collect them then?



Yep. I thought 'it is what you're supposed to do so why the heck not'. It kills some time until HG/SS come out and then I can chooses whatever monster I need to build my army

Gotta Catch 'em All


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 9, 2009)

Your using it for contests?


----------



## Red Version (Dec 9, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> My Togepi egg hatched pek (the one in my sig )



I helped to


----------



## Red Version (Dec 9, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Your using it for contests?



You pretty much collect eggs, and then get them to hatch and then you can breed and do cool stuff like that. You should check it out.

I  just got a manaphy egg


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> Yep. I thought 'it is what you're supposed to do so why the heck not'. It kills some time until HG/SS come out and then I can chooses whatever monster I need to build my army
> 
> Gotta Catch 'em All



That's a pretty good idea actually 

Taken oh so literally :ho



Champagne Supernova said:


> Your using it for contests?



What Red Version said 



Red Version said:


> I helped to



Thank you 



Red Version said:


> You pretty much collect eggs, and then get them to hatch and then you can breed and do cool stuff like that. You should check it out.
> 
> I  just got a manaphy egg



YOU GOT A MANAPHY EGG? 

What the fuuuuuuuck

How? Which method?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 9, 2009)

I hate contests


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> I hate contests



Contests can be fun though


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 9, 2009)

All the dancing shit no thank you.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2009)

To each his own, I suppose


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 9, 2009)

On one pearl playthough  I had masters in all but cute and cool


----------



## Red Version (Dec 9, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> That's a pretty good idea actually
> 
> Taken oh so literally :ho
> 
> ...



It was in the day care, with 1000 xp already on it. I was like 
then


----------



## Black (Dec 9, 2009)

Somebody teach me how to win contests.


----------



## Red Version (Dec 9, 2009)

I need to go catch a feebas and go through master beauty with it


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 9, 2009)

You need rare barries


----------



## Black (Dec 9, 2009)

~M~ said:


> You need rare barries



you're going to give me some right?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2009)

Red Version said:


> It was in the day care, with 1000 xp already on it. I was like
> then



This is outrageous


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 9, 2009)

I won a contest in Emerald once.

With a freshly caught Rayquaza and i didn't even give it any berries or change it's moveset


----------



## Red Version (Dec 9, 2009)

My Regi Ice has two tough ribbons on platinum


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2009)

I was a contest master in the days of RSE.

But then contests didn't appeal to me anymore when DPPt came around. I saw "decorate your Pokemon" and was immediately deterred.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 9, 2009)

Not to mention the dancing and stuff.

Too much effort now.


----------



## Red Version (Dec 9, 2009)

Decorating is so dumb u can avoid it just gotta have whatever contest your entering completely up and the crowd will go wild. I just usually place a couple dumb things on it 30 hearts win.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2009)

I want to steal that Manaphy egg.


----------



## Red Version (Dec 9, 2009)

I clicked a regigigas egg earlier. I wanted to eat it and run away.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2009)

Manaphy is my favorite Pokemon at the moment though.  At least I have a Wooper.


----------



## Black (Dec 9, 2009)

Somebody wants to battle me right?


----------



## Red Version (Dec 9, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Manaphy is my favorite Pokemon at the moment though.  At least I have a Wooper.



My current eggs are
Cranidos
swablu
togepi
manaphy
rioulo
Swampert (level 100)


----------



## Black (Dec 9, 2009)

**


----------



## Golbez (Dec 10, 2009)

My Jumpluff is an even bigger beast than I thought it was. 

It is level 55 and can take out an level 100 Swampert - brought over from another of my saves.

Now that I've completed the league, I can finally go battle my own crazy teams in the 3 secret bases I've made. 


Also, I've been thinking... For the 5th generation, I say we have a giant island like Sinnoh, but have it completely surrounded by ocean that you can actually surf around in. Like, you'd be able to surf around the entire region without stepping onto any land.
Make it so.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 10, 2009)

The pokemon lands are based on actual places


----------



## Golbez (Dec 10, 2009)

Make a place based on Iceland or something.


----------



## Red Version (Dec 10, 2009)

A pokeman game based on, the moon.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 10, 2009)

My Poliwag hatched  All that's left now is Gible and Drifloon 

Also, this snow thing on the forum is pissing me off.


----------



## valerian (Dec 10, 2009)

Pretty sure you can join a group to remove it.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 10, 2009)

Finally, no more forum snow.


----------



## Red Version (Dec 10, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> My Poliwag hatched  All that's left now is Gible and Drifloon
> 
> Also, this snow thing on the forum is pissing me off.



Me too. Im adding you to my pal pad. WB Ace.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 10, 2009)

I shall add you as well.


----------



## Red Version (Dec 10, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> I shall add you as well.


Just wondering how do you get your eggs, lab or shelter?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 10, 2009)

I've gotten all of mine so far from the shelter


----------



## Red Version (Dec 10, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> I've gotten all of mine so far from the shelter



I just got another manaphy egg  from the shelter.


----------



## Black (Dec 10, 2009)

yea me too.


----------



## El Torero (Dec 10, 2009)

Never imagined both Togekiss and Lucario were SO similar.

-You obtain both of them from egg.
-Both evolve of happiness adquiring a new dual type.
-Both of them are the only non legendary Pokemon which learn Aura Sphere.
-Both of them are the only non legendary Pokemon, together with Arcanine and the HGSS Dratini, which learn Extremespeed.
-Both of them are used by Cynthia.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 10, 2009)

Red Version said:


> I just got another manaphy egg  from the shelter.



Manaphy Egg? Those are Phione eggs. Nonetheless, many people want those.



Death-kun said:


> I've gotten all of mine so far from the shelter



Shelter is the best place to find eggs. Of course the lab isn't a bad place now and again.

Be sure to watch the stats page up at the top. When the unclaimed pokemon hit the thousands, there will usually be a large amount of unclaimed pokemon in the shelter, and near the beginning is where you get the best pokemon.

As far as grabbing Manaphy goes, you have to have at the very least: space for an egg, and near the top of the page there will be an egg icon. (below the ad) Other instances include "The little man" (who gives a MissingNo Egg) and the Treasure Chest which opens the ability to get a rare pokemon egg from the lab. (Dialga, Palkia, Giratina, Lati@s, Shaymin)


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 10, 2009)

Red Version said:


> I just got another manaphy egg  from the shelter.





Drunkenwhale said:


> As far as grabbing Manaphy goes, you have to have at the very least: space for an egg, and near the top of the page there will be an egg icon. (below the ad) Other instances include "The little man" (who gives a MissingNo Egg) and the Treasure Chest which opens the ability to get a rare pokemon egg from the lab. (Dialga, Palkia, Giratina, Lati@s, Shaymin)



I knew about that, I just wasn't sure where to exactly look for it. So both the little man and the Manaphy egg will be right under the ad that pops up on every page?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 10, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> I knew about that, I just wasn't sure where to exactly look for it. So both the little man and the Manaphy egg will be right under the ad that pops up on every page?



Yep, under the ads but above each text announcement.

And it doesn't last long either. If you don't click it, you lose out. I got Manaphy once, and Missingno twice. The little man is more common than anything else.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow, so there's a pretty small margin of time to click it.  At least you know exactly where to click should you see anything different from all the other times you've looked at it. I'm hoping for the Manaphy more than Missingno.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 10, 2009)

Just caught Arceus!

Woooot!!!!!!

EDIT:
Just caught meself a Drakrai.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 10, 2009)

How did you catch Arceus? The Flute hasn't been released yet


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 10, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> How did you catch Arceus? The Flute hasn't been released yet



Pokesav.

I thought fuck it, I'll give myself the items and catch it properly.

Now to get the rest tomorrow.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 11, 2009)

Seen 445 Obtained 383

I've started on the Jhoto Pokemon that I still need to get.
From the Kanto Dex I still need:
Gengar,Golem and Machamp - I need to trade these so I'll wait until the end
Mewtwo - I don't think there is a way to get him without HGSS so I'll wait for this too.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 11, 2009)

Damn winter... Can't spring get here any sooner?


----------



## Red Version (Dec 11, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> Seen 445 Obtained 383
> 
> I've started on the Jhoto Pokemon that I still need to get.
> From the Kanto Dex I still need:
> ...



Leaf green? Fire red?


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 12, 2009)

Red Version said:


> Leaf green? Fire red?



Forgot about that, I'll need another DS anyway.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 12, 2009)

> Two days ago, Amazon.com updated their listings for the games HeartGold & SoulSilver to include a *March 14th 2010* date. At that time, this was shrugged off as retaillers often put their own date guesses up. However, last night, and thanks to all who let me know, they updated with the US Boxarts which seemingly validate the date. It is possible that the date will change between now and then and it isn't confirmed. The Box Art however confirms that the PokéWalker peripheral will be included with the games. Click the box art to go to our massive HeartGold/SoulSilver section


From Serebii.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 12, 2009)

Fuck yes March 14th.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 12, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Fuck yes March 14th.



One day after my birthday!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 12, 2009)

why? they can never surpass the classics, never. it's for the money.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 12, 2009)

That's just a matter of opinion.

And Black Drako, it's only a month and a day before my birthday  I remember getting Platinum as an early birthday present last birthday, so HeartGold will probably be as well.

I need to go pre-order it soon


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 12, 2009)

SuperNovaLogia said:


> why? they can never surpass the classics, never. it's for the money.



Yes they can. 

Take off your nostalgia glasses. 

Also, march 15th? What a terrible night to have a curse.


----------



## valerian (Dec 12, 2009)

I really hope there aren't any other games coming out in March that I want.

Edit: FUUUUUUUUUU

I just remembered how busy I am on March.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 12, 2009)

~M~ said:


> Yes they can.
> 
> Take off your nostalgia glasses.
> 
> Also, march 15th? What a terrible night to have a curse.



Why is March 15th a bad day?



Jotaro Kujo said:


> I really hope there aren't any other games coming out in March that I want.



Same here.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 12, 2009)

I'll make this my final pokemon game. Get ready Heart Gold!


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 12, 2009)

Because it's not today


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 12, 2009)

Oh wait 

The release is the 14th 

Oh well. It will be the 15th on some country some time that day.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 12, 2009)

im replaying blue version as i type, its far better then the GBA/DS stuff, but thats me, its not nastalgia, i just truly believe they are far superior. you may think +sound, +graphics, and new and more advanced battlees(online, trading, extra features) are better, but i'd rather play my blue/yellow/crystal/silver any day of the week, even though i do think the other ones are good, its just not a competition in my books. crappy sound, crappy graphix, and restricted gameplay, its just a better package, it has perfect chemistry and harmony for what it is imo.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 12, 2009)

i was arguing that classics were crappier in all aspects, you are completely 180 degrees from my point. i think everything sucks from a modern persons point of view, but somehow with all that crap, crappier sound, crappier graphix, and restricted gameplay, the older games become much better, because it has much better chemistry with itself, ie, pokemon games are better with less, then with more imo.

you misunderstood 90% of my post >.> im not stupid.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm not saying you're stupid, or arguing against your points. I'm saying better is better. That's all.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 12, 2009)

and im saying worse is better, its illogical, idk why i think that way, i just do. :|


----------



## Stalin (Dec 12, 2009)

The old ones are crap compared to the newer ones. The AI is a fuckiing joke.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Golbez (Dec 13, 2009)

So that's how it is...


----------



## Hodor (Dec 13, 2009)

For me as well, this was the last generation that really held my interest.  Anything later just became too many more pokemon, and even worse they were all the sameish.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 13, 2009)

Poor Cubone ;___;


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 13, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


>



Lmao aww, that's sad and cute at the same time. Cubone is a much overlooked pokemon.


----------



## Black (Dec 13, 2009)

I wonder what it looks like under the skull, Charmander, perhaps?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 13, 2009)

I always thought about that. It does seem like it would just be a shorter Charmander with a palette swap.


----------



## Red Version (Dec 13, 2009)

Anyone know what the mystery counter on global poxedex plus is  It scares me.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 13, 2009)

It probably means the site is going to blow up or something


----------



## Red Version (Dec 13, 2009)

All shop stuff is 25 percent off but I cant figure out the two other secrets T_T.


----------



## Red Version (Dec 13, 2009)

Oh god there trying to sell out cuss the sites gonna blow!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 13, 2009)

25% off shop, can't sell items that summon legendaries in the lab, and the black treasure chest.

Thanks for the Rep OmiK, but once I get HG I'm done. I may not even play as much simply because I'll be busy drawing.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 13, 2009)

Muhaha, now I too have random eggs hanging in my signature. Click em!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 13, 2009)

XD I know the identities of each of those.

I hope the third one turns out to be female.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 13, 2009)

I thought the first one was Absol... Turned out it was the ultimate Failbird. I'm so throwing it away later.


----------



## Black (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey, who's the ultimate Failbird?


----------



## Golbez (Dec 13, 2009)

Yesyes, I know Staraptor is good, but that's what I call all the starting birds.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 13, 2009)

Golbez said:


> I thought the first one was Absol... Turned out it was the ultimate Failbird. I'm so throwing it away later.



I remember when I got that egg too, I thought it was going to be a cool Pokemon, but it was a stupid Starly D:


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 13, 2009)

@Black: Starly apparently. Considering Staraptor is one of the best birds outside Skarmory.

Yeah, Absol isn't that rare though. You can see the pattern easily.

You have to wait a day before abandoning eggs and pokemon. I can get you a Phanpy pretty easily since I'm breeding them.

Pokemon bred:
Pichu
Aipom
Smoochum/Mime Jr.
Starly
Phanpy
Mudkip
Igglybuff/Cleffa


----------



## Golbez (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm not really sure which one the sixth is. I was just interested in the entire "Looks like it's part of a trio" thing.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 13, 2009)

Golbez said:


> I'm not really sure which one the sixth is. I was just interested in the entire "Looks like it's part of a trio" thing.



You want me to tell you or do you want to guess?


----------



## .:Jason:. (Dec 13, 2009)

Golbez said:


> Also, I've been thinking... For the 5th generation, I say we have a giant island like Sinnoh, but have it completely surrounded by ocean that you can actually surf around in. Like, you'd be able to surf around the entire region without stepping onto any land.
> Make it so.



And make it only have Pokemon from Generations 1-3 or 2-4.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 13, 2009)

It'll be another place based on Japan, just expect it.


----------



## Black (Dec 13, 2009)

Golbez said:


> Yesyes, I know Staraptor is good, but that's what I call all the starting birds.



Oh, I see


----------



## Golbez (Dec 13, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> You want me to tell you or do you want to guess?



Might as well wait and see. Makes it more interesting. 

EDIT: Damn, an encounter with another dude who had similar eggs revealed to me what it was. Let's just look at its gender then...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 13, 2009)

If it came from the shelter you can pretty much tell from the heritage...

Anyway, I grabbed a full set not too long ago. Surprised to see all three at once.


----------



## El Torero (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah, expect it to be somewhere that hasn't been turned into routes...


----------



## Red Version (Dec 13, 2009)

I just got a green orb from the black box 
Wtf does it do


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 13, 2009)

DAMMIT! I need to get in there!


----------



## El Torero (Dec 13, 2009)

Huge pics from the HGSS Official Guide. (Thanks to one guy named Mystic-Inazuma).


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Red Version (Dec 13, 2009)

how do I know if the egg has appeared or not


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 13, 2009)

You go to the lab. There's a chance someone else picks it up as well... There are lab stalkers that are willing to grab rare eggs from people who are not quick enough.


----------



## Red Version (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah I summoned it, but I dont know how to tell if it allready came. or not.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 13, 2009)

You go to the lab... XD

It doesn't tell you if it appears.


----------



## Red Version (Dec 13, 2009)

Does it appear right away if so I missed it.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 13, 2009)

Don't know... I have never gotten an item that deals with a legendary. If I did, I would have sold the item for money because there are so many damn lab stalkers.

Then again, they made it so you can't sell items that deal with legendaries today...

I've only been lucky to get a Manaphy and two MissingNo. Aside from a random item encounter once in a blue moon.


----------



## Red Version (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah it was unsellable so I just used it. But oh well. Better luck next time


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 13, 2009)

Wtf is with Red's team? That book shows that only Lapras and Venasaur have 4 moves


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 13, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Wtf is with Red's team? That book shows that only Lapras and Venasaur have 4 moves



It's not moves it's type weakness


----------



## Red Version (Dec 13, 2009)

How do you get the different forms of rotom?
not on  the actual games I mean in gpx


----------



## Golbez (Dec 14, 2009)

El Torero said:


>



WHERE IS THE HOENN REGION?! WHERE IS IT!?? 

Oh wait, there it is. Stupid reversals, bwahaha.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 14, 2009)

El Torero said:


>


the only pokemon regions that are put together that are confirmed is Jotho and Kanto. so far Hoen and Sinoh are separated from the main land by mutch distance.


----------



## El Torero (Dec 14, 2009)

I´d love if Cinnabar Volcano was explorable and you could catch a Heatran there


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 14, 2009)

Red Version said:


> How do you get the different forms of rotom?
> not on the actual games I mean in gpx



Wait five days, and when it's in your party select "Change form"

It's the same for all other pokemon that have altered formes.

Pokemon that evolve with a move deal the same thing as well. Example: Aipom will be able to evolve into Ambipom when five days has passed. (They really should've simply waited until the level that the pokemon learns the move but they used the "well they can learn the move that evolves them by breeding" tactic.)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 14, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> It's not moves it's type weakness



Oh yeah, that makes sense

teeheehee


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 14, 2009)

March 14th release date confirmed by Nintendo.



Fuck yes....


----------



## El Torero (Dec 14, 2009)

I love the Fame Checker of Fire Red and Leaf Green 



> -"Rumor has it that if you peek into Celadon Gym, you can often see Erika snoozing."
> -"Lt. Surge is rumored to have been a pilot while home in America.
> He used the electricity generated by Pok?mon to power his plane."
> -''Koga is said to have a thorough knowledge of medicine. He even concocts medicine to nurse his Pok?mon to health.''
> ...



Also, thanks to Fame Checker and the photo in Cinnabar Gym we know Mr.Fuji (the one of Lavender Town) is one of Mewtwo creators


----------



## Jesus Date (Dec 14, 2009)

Question to the people who are already playing the games:

is the battle speed significantly faster than in D/P?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 15, 2009)

HG/SS runs on the same engine that Platinum did. So yes, faster than D/P. :3


----------



## Red Version (Dec 15, 2009)

The avy your using death is so cute.


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 15, 2009)

DragonTiger said:


> March 14th release date confirmed by Nintendo.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck yes....



Yay!


----------



## Majin Dan (Dec 16, 2009)

sweet finally a date


----------



## Damaris (Dec 16, 2009)

A month later and this could be a birthday present.
Curses.


----------



## Munak (Dec 16, 2009)

On one hand, I have to wait that long for an English version release.

On the other, I still have to save up for the two versions.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 16, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> HG/SS runs on the same engine that Platinum did. So yes, faster than D/P. :3


One of the things I love most about HGSS is that saving is a lot faster than DPPt ever was - two seconds.

No more "Saving a lot of data..." bullshit.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 16, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> One of the things I love most about HGSS is that saving is a lot faster than DPPt ever was - two seconds.
> 
> No more "Saving a lot of data..." bullshit.



I don't understand the point of that. What's so big about changing some Pokes around in the boxes that takes so much data?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 16, 2009)

I think it's because it isn't saving just one pokemon in a new place, they have to save the entire PC to make sure that the data isn't lost.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 16, 2009)

I've obtained 440 Pokes just 53 left.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm glad we don't have to wait for a lot of data to save in HG/SS at least.


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 16, 2009)

Black Spirit said:


> I've obtained 440 Pokes just 53 left.



Congrats, man. It's a long-haul to get all of them, especially when you take into consideration the Pokemon only obtained through Promo Events at Toys R' Us and EB Games. I forgot where I left off on my quest-- I want to say somewhere around 470 obtained.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 16, 2009)

Black Spirit said:


> I don't understand the point of that. What's so big about changing some Pokes around in the boxes that takes so much data?



Rearranging all of the data takes time


----------



## Stroev (Dec 16, 2009)

At first I lol'd when "Saving a lot of data" appeared.

Now I cry when I see it.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 16, 2009)

It's like 20 seconds


----------



## Stroev (Dec 16, 2009)

Exactly.

I have to change my clothes because of the amount of tears I shed while sobbing, waiting.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 17, 2009)

OniTasku said:


> Congrats, man. It's a long-haul to get all of them, especially when you take into consideration the Pokemon only obtained through Promo Events at Toys R' Us and EB Games. I forgot where I left off on my quest-- I want to say somewhere around 470 obtained.



I cheat

I use Pokesav to get the event mystery gifts because it's impossible for me to get all the events and for the ones you have to trade from other versions I make one in Pokesav and throw it into the daycare and get the eggs needed to get all the different evolutions and release my hacked Poke because it's too difficult to find someone online who has the one you need and is online at the same time.


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 17, 2009)

I probably should get this.

Although I'd need a ds as well.....


----------



## Golbez (Dec 17, 2009)

I cheat to go to Deoxys island in the 3rd generation, just so that I can hear that kickass battle music it has.


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 17, 2009)

God I love the HG/SS remix of the Cerulean city theme. It's so perfect.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 17, 2009)

Which mod is it that's changed the title of the thread for the second time? Seriously what's the point of having the release date in the title.

Just change it one more time and keep it simple:
Pokemon Heart Gold and Pokemon Soul Silver


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 17, 2009)

i have a question what happend if you trade a pokemon whit one of the jotho balls do it revert to a normal pokeball wend traded?


----------



## firefist (Dec 17, 2009)

Black Spirit said:


> Which mod is it that's changed the title of the thread for the second time? Seriously what's the point of having the release date in the title.
> 
> Just change it one more time and keep it simple:
> Pokemon Heart Gold and Pokemon Soul Silver



It's better to have a date added for now.

but that's only the NA date, isn't it?


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 17, 2009)

Ooh, sexy new title.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 17, 2009)

Baaw, now I've finally completed Emerald by finishing with defeating Steven after catching all the legit legendaries and destroying the Battle Frontier.

Now what will I do?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 17, 2009)

Golbez said:


> Baaw, now I've finally completed Emerald by finishing with defeating Steven after catching all the legit legendaries and destroying the Battle Frontier.
> 
> Now what will I do?


buy Platinum and Hearth Gold(wend released)


----------



## Golbez (Dec 17, 2009)

I already have Platinum... ("cough"emu"cough") and I've completed it, but I grew bored with it after finishing the league with my only-leveled Luxray. 

Maybe I should try actually beating Diamond or Pearl and see the differences between those and Platinum.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 17, 2009)

Platinum is pretty much strictly superior

Except you can't get Honchkrow without trading

And Honchkrow is boss


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 17, 2009)

Don't try D/P.

The Surfing speed will make you kill yourself.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 17, 2009)

I think the DS games in general kill me. The only reason I could speed through Ruby/Sapphire and then Emerald is because all of them were atleast 4 times the original speed.

But with Diamond/Pearl/Platinum, I can't get it higher than double the original speed, which is probaly why I didn't bother going further than the league in Platinum in the first place. 

I'm a speed-aholic (No, not the drug...)


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 17, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> I have a question what happens if you trade a pokemon with one of the Johto balls do it revert to a normal pokeball when traded?



Based on what I have found they revert to regular pokeballs on the trade to DPPt due to lack of data, and they cannot be held by pokemon in this game.

I don't know if they return to the ball they were caught in via trading back or trading to DPPt permanently changes them into pokeballs for the trade back, but I think that the game would read the data as a special pokeball in HGSS instead of it simply becoming a pokeball.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 17, 2009)

It looks like the Mystery Counter might reach 1,000,000 before midnight tonight. :3

Pretty annoyed though. I sold my Rainbow Wing because I thought there was a sort of slim chance of me actually getting the Ho-Oh from the Lab.

... Then I read the Dec 13th update where it said you have a 5 minute grace period to claim a Legendary egg that you summon from the Lab before anyone else can claim it. 

Missed out on a Ho-Oh pretty much. :<


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm trying to get a novelty from the shelter. Slime Slugma, Easter Buneary, Remorage, all taken before I had a shot. Damn...


----------



## Ziko (Dec 17, 2009)

Can't wait for March! I STILL play Pokemon Crystal on my Iphone, and tried playing the japanese version of Heart Gold, however, I couldn't stand not understanding anything so I decided to wait for the english release so I could enjoy it to the fullest.
Is there any plans on making the online "Gyms" we had on the forum a while back?

Oh, and I've really Pokemonized my sig xD


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 17, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I'm trying to get a novelty from the shelter. Slime Slugma, Easter Buneary, Remorage, all taken before I had a shot. Damn...



I was lucky enough to just randomly find an Easter Buneary egg in the shelter. Was bummed after missing a hatched Easter Buneary in the Shelter a few days prior, so it was nice.  

I've been looking for Remorage as well. No luck at all. D:


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 17, 2009)

Ziko said:


> Is there any plans on making the online "Gyms" we had on the forum a while back?





I still got this Gym of mine going.  Probably going to shift to more Shoddy-centric battling though.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 17, 2009)

As you guys know I've been trying to get all the Pokes.
I'm missing most of the legendaries, Pokes found in the trophy guardian, honey trees and those that I need to trade to evolve.

*Trade Evo Pokes:*
Machamp
Golem
Gengar
Politoad
Slowking
Kingdra
Porygon2
Huntail
Gorebyss
Rhyperior
Electrive
Magmortar
Porygon-Z
Dusknoir

*
Legends:*
Mewtwo
Raikou
Entai
Suicune
Lugia
Ho-Oh
Latias
Latios
Kyogre
Groudon
Rayquaza

*Other Pokes:*
Hitmontop -Too damn hard to get the stats the same
Milotic - Too difficult to evolve it
Wynaut
Vespiqueen
Munchlax

Anyone willing to trade for any of these just post.

I don't want any hacked ones and I want them for keeps as I'm collecting every single one of them.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 17, 2009)

Black Spirit said:


> As you guys know I've been trying to get all the Pokes. Currently I have seen 475 and obtained 456.
> I'm missing most of the legendaries, Pokes found in the trophy guardian, honey trees and those that I need to trade to evolve.
> 
> *Trade Evo Pokes:*
> ...


well i i have two Scizor's and i can breed alot of the baby pokemon.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 17, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> well i i have two Scizor's and i can breed alot of the baby pokemon.


Thanks.

Just breed the ones on the list you want to and hopefully trade.


----------



## The_Black_Rose (Dec 17, 2009)

i thought it was coming out on the 10th, thats what i read anyway.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Red Version (Dec 17, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> It looks like the Mystery Counter might reach 1,000,000 before midnight tonight. :3
> 
> Pretty annoyed though. I sold my Rainbow Wing because I thought there was a sort of slim chance of me actually getting the Ho-Oh from the Lab.
> 
> ...



I missed out on Raquaza its okay T_T


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, at least summoning items don't seem terribly hard to find. Hoping to find another again soon.

But... I didn't get Regice from the event giveaway for today. Sort of bummed about that... :<

I wanted Regice over Kyogre or Ho-oh (and depending on if I reach 10,000 interactions by the 20th, whatever the mystery Pokemon is). If I had gotten Articuno yesterday, I would've raged.  I don't really like Articuno. At all.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 17, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> I was lucky enough to just randomly find an Easter Buneary egg in the shelter. Was bummed after missing a hatched Easter Buneary in the Shelter a few days prior, so it was nice.
> 
> I've been looking for Remorage as well. No luck at all. D:



Found one, didn't get that egg though. Really wanted it. I got a female togepi for my troubles (though I have two others... One all the way to Togekiss stage and one level 100...)



Death-kun said:


> I still got this Gym of mine going.  Probably going to shift to more Shoddy-centric battling though.



And I shall miss that gym. I'm still wondering if I should keep the replay seeing as I can't upload it.



Death-kun said:


> Well, at least summoning items don't seem terribly hard to find. Hoping to find another again soon.
> 
> But... I didn't get Regice from the event giveaway for today. Sort of bummed about that... :<
> 
> I wanted Regice over Kyogre or Ho-oh (and depending on if I reach 10,000 interactions by the 20th, whatever the mystery Pokemon is). If I had gotten Articuno yesterday, I would've raged.  I don't really like Articuno. At all.



Are you kidding me? I've been there since spring and I have yet to find a summoning item. I rarely encounter regular items... (If I did find a summoning item, I'd wait to sell it for cash...)

I'm going to keep a spot open. I forgot about the distribution. My first was Jirachi, and I ended up getting Darkrai and Regigigas in other events.

If I don't have either Kyogre or Ho-oh, I'm hosed. But then again I really don't need them right now, but it'd be nice to get one.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 17, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Found one, didn't get that egg though. Really wanted it. I got a female togepi for my troubles (though I have two others... One all the way to Togekiss stage and one level 100...)



Just keep trying, you'll get it eventually. Are you gonna level that Togepi up to a Togekiss as well? I'm still debating whether to evolve my Togetic or keep her the way she is.



> And I shall miss that gym. I'm still wondering if I should keep the replay seeing as I can't upload it.



I'm gonna try to bring the gym back once HG/SS are released, and interest sparks again. 



> Are you kidding me? I've been there since spring and I have yet to find a summoning item. I rarely encounter regular items... (If I did find a summoning item, I'd wait to sell it for cash...)
> 
> I'm going to keep a spot open. I forgot about the distribution. My first was Jirachi, and I ended up getting Darkrai and Regigigas in other events.
> 
> If I don't have either Kyogre or Ho-oh, I'm hosed. But then again I really don't need them right now, but it'd be nice to get one.



... Really? I found two treasure chests within days of each other. I was mass-clicking too fast though and missed the first treasure chest. I sold the Rainbow Wing for 10000, sort of regretting it now. Though... there are some pretty cool account upgrades I want to save up for.

I've been keeping my 6th spot open since the first day I joined, in a so-far-futile search for a Manaphy egg. But hey, if I get Kyogre or Ho-oh, I'll take it. I'll just put Drifloon in the PC to keep that 6th spot open though.  I haven't been around long enough to know about all those other events. Are they held often?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 17, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Just keep trying, you'll get it eventually. Are you gonna level that Togepi up to a Togekiss as well? I'm still debating whether to evolve my Togetic or keep her the way she is.
> 
> ... Really? I found two treasure chests within days of each other. I was mass-clicking too fast though and missed the first treasure chest. I sold the Rainbow Wing for 10000, sort of regretting it now. Though... there are some pretty cool account upgrades I want to save up for.
> 
> I've been keeping my 6th spot open since the first day I joined, in a so-far-futile search for a Manaphy egg. But hey, if I get Kyogre or Ho-oh, I'll take it. I'll just put Drifloon in the PC to keep that 6th spot open though.  I haven't been around long enough to know about all those other events. Are they held often?



Maybe. If I can create a good story for her. I have another Togetic so I could have her become his mate if I want to. Hell, I don't have to wait for her to evolve I can dump the two into the daycare and they could produce eggs right now if I want (The whole baby pokemon being no eggs is destroyed for this site... Seeing as some of my Raichu have Pichu ancestors.) if it wasn't for the fact I like evolving them into adults first.

Damn, even multi-tabbing I don't get that chance. For me finding items is a chore. I really want a amulet coin.

I got mine by chance in the daycare while breeding Raichu... XD

I think events are held monthly. Sometimes twice a month.

Screw it. I'm getting a Phione to piss off people.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Dec 17, 2009)

> Altaria: Calm Nature, 252 HP/200 DEF/56 SpecD. Roost*, Toxic*, Dragon Pulse, Flamethrower*. Leftovers
> 
> Gallade**: Jolly Nature, 4 HP/252 ATK/252 SPE. Swords Dance, Psycho Cut, Stone Edge*, Close Combat. Life Orb
> 
> ...



This is the ultimate team that I made by skimping on my moderating, I am proud.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 18, 2009)

Dammit, these stinky eggs keep tricking me! Especially Aron's egg!
When I see an egg that says "Incredibly tough" instead of simply tough and then even something about weird marks and "shines like steel", it makes it sound like Registeel...


----------



## Black (Dec 18, 2009)

What eggs are the ones you peeps always talk about?


----------



## Golbez (Dec 18, 2009)

The ones in our signature.


----------



## MechaTC (Dec 18, 2009)

So...

any definitive word on that pokemon pedometer trainer thing coming with the US version?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 18, 2009)

Black Spirit said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Just breed the ones on the list you want to and hopefully trade.


well i breed Igglybuff,Bonslyand Happiny.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 18, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> well i breed Igglybuff,Bonslyand Happiny.



Is there anything that you may want in exchange that I can get for you?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 18, 2009)

Black Spirit said:


> Is there anything that you may want in exchange that I can get for you?


what can you offer.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 18, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> what can you offer.



I've got nearly all the Pokes so ask away.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 18, 2009)

Black Spirit said:


> I've got nearly all the Pokes so ask away.


well i need the Kanto starter and Caterpie.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 18, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> well i need the Kanto starter and Caterpie.



All three Kanto starters?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 18, 2009)

Black Spirit said:


> All three Kanto starters?


yeah

10 char


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 18, 2009)

I'll get them and caterpie ready for you.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 18, 2009)

Black Spirit said:


> I'll get them and caterpie ready for you.


my FC. 4082- 5563-0656
what yours?


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 18, 2009)

5156 2252 2655

I'm going to go out for a couple of hours so I won't be able to trade now.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 18, 2009)

Dammit! Now I got tricked again! This egg had a long and interesting description, but yet it was another common piece of poo!


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 18, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Maybe. If I can create a good story for her. I have another Togetic so I could have her become his mate if I want to. Hell, I don't have to wait for her to evolve I can dump the two into the daycare and they could produce eggs right now if I want (The whole baby pokemon being no eggs is destroyed for this site... Seeing as some of my Raichu have Pichu ancestors.) if it wasn't for the fact I like evolving them into adults first.
> 
> Damn, even multi-tabbing I don't get that chance. For me finding items is a chore. I really want a amulet coin.
> 
> ...



You've made stories for the Pokemon you have? You could just dump all the eggs you get into the Shelter, or try to do something else with them, I suppose.  And really? I didn't notice that, seeing as I haven't started breeding yet. Sort of funny how babies can breed. 

An Amulet Coin would make getting the money for other things a lot easier... I'm still torn on which account upgrade to get once I get the money for any of them. I'm really thinking about the Itemfinder, which will make it easier to find items, which will mean I can sell more, which will mean more money to buy the other things.

Wow, so lucky ;< I'm hoping I find one soon 

Having Phione pisses off people? I don't see why, I seem to see their eggs an awful lot in the shelter.


----------



## Shiron (Dec 18, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> So...
> 
> any definitive word on that pokemon pedometer trainer thing coming with the US version?


Yeah. Not that there was any real doubt about it, but the US boxart confirmed that the Pokewalker will be included.

Anyway....



From 6:00 PM CST (GMT -6) tonight until the same time on the 21st, TheSpeedGamers will be doing their latest marathon, attempting to catch all 493 Pokemon in order to raise money for . All together, these guys have raised $98,741.85 dollars so far by doing these kinds of marathons, with the week long Final Fantasy marathon they did over the summer having been they're most successful, which raised $50,000 of that.

Anyway, they didn't manage to catch all of them last time they did this (which was the same time last year), but that was partially due to some unfortunate technical difficulties (like their copy of Ruby turning out to be bootleg and crashing on them). However, I'm really pulling through for them this time, especially since they'll have Heart Gold this time and won't be using Colosseum as a result, which should help things along.

But in any case, these guys are great and the community there are also great, so even if they don't succeed, it's still sure to be a blast, so make sure to mark your calendars and come join the fun.

Oh, and to get any misconceptions out of the way, it's not required to donate to watch the marathon or anything, though it's very appreciated, so even if you don't have any money or anything, you can still watch and join the fun, so don't worry about that.

Hope I'll see some of you guys there.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 18, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> So...
> 
> any definitive word on that pokemon pedometer trainer thing coming with the US version?



It's on the boxart, I think it was also in the press release. I don't think Nintendo would try to get out of a marketing thing like the pokewalker, considering trying to get kids to exercise is the hot button.



Golbez said:


> Dammit! Now I got tricked again! This egg had a long and interesting description, but yet it was another common piece of poo!



If you're searching for a Registeel egg you might have to wait for an event.



Death-kun said:


> You've made stories for the Pokemon you have? You could just dump all the eggs you get into the Shelter, or try to do something else with them, I suppose.
> 
> An Amulet Coin would make getting the money for other things a lot easier... I'm still torn on which account upgrade to get once I get the money for any of them. I'm really thinking about the Itemfinder, which will make it easier to find items, which will mean I can sell more, which will mean more money to buy the other things.
> 
> Having Phione pisses off people? I don't see why, I seem to see their eggs an awful lot in the shelter.



I nickname and give a little story for each when I both have the time and am interested in doing so. I've been busy with other things lately and I simply want to get my eggs to hatch. (Right now, I'm trying to imitate my team for HG) I guess later on when I get the Phanpy I want I'll dump a daycare pair in there to dump all the eggs into the shelter for some points.

Itemfinder as I heard only increases the chances, so it depends on your luck still anyway.

Some people value Phione as much as Happiny, they are a rarity to breed.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 18, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> If you're searching for a Registeel egg you might have to wait for an event.



Not exactly Registeel, but something... rare in general. 
The only reason I thought it was Registeel was because it made a huge deal out of "Incredibly tough, several marks and shines like steel".


----------



## valerian (Dec 18, 2009)

Anyone got any Treecko stock?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 19, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Anyone got any Treecko stock?


what you mean by stock


----------



## Golbez (Dec 19, 2009)

I think I just pulled an Ash, beating FireRed with only a Spheal which couldn't evolve because of stupid restrictions. 

Kinda weird seeing as I could evolve Hoppip in Emerald despite it being outside of the Hoenn-Dex...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 19, 2009)

Golbez said:


> I think I just pulled an Ash, beating FireRed with only a Spheal which couldn't evolve because of stupid restrictions.
> 
> Kinda weird seeing as I could evolve Hoppip in Emerald despite it being outside of the Hoenn-Dex...


good thing that HG and SS do not have restrictions.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 19, 2009)

My two year old sister is playing now
She went into battle factory randomly...
playing randomly....
beat a Rhyhon.. with a croakgun.. which keep using wake up slap..
i was like wow.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 19, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECJXr6D_FxA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Drunkenwhale said:


> I nickname and give a little story for each when I both have the time and am interested in doing so. I've been busy with other things lately and I simply want to get my eggs to hatch. (Right now, I'm trying to imitate my team for HG) I guess later on when I get the Phanpy I want I'll dump a daycare pair in there to dump all the eggs into the shelter for some points.
> 
> Itemfinder as I heard only increases the chances, so it depends on your luck still anyway.
> 
> Some people value Phione as much as Happiny, they are a rarity to breed.



That really does sound like an interesting and fun thing to do, provided the time is there. I'm actually kind of interested in doing the same kind of thing. Probably only once I have a good amount of Pokemon though, so I can weed out my favorites and my very first Pokemon on the site. I had nicknames before, but got rid of them all sans the one for Easter Lopunny. What is your team going to be for HG, again?

I found a Razor Claw this morning. I could sell it for 1750, but I'm gonna save it for a little while. Still though, having a higher chance to randomly find items, as well as a higher chance to find treasure chests, will definitely help bring in some more money. I'll probably get all the upgrades that help make money first, so it's easier to get all the other upgrades.

Really? That's sort of odd.


----------



## Black (Dec 19, 2009)

Someone play pokemon with me.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 19, 2009)

Like, battling?


----------



## Black (Dec 19, 2009)

Yea something like that, do you still have wifi?


----------



## The_Black_Rose (Dec 19, 2009)

i bought the japanese game from overseas and it rox!!!  Cant wait until the english one comes out!


----------



## Black (Dec 19, 2009)

Me either!!!


----------



## Stroev (Dec 19, 2009)

Make that three!!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 19, 2009)

I wish this game was released around this time of year. Would be a hell of an xmas gift.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah, I have to say that I'd be playing this shit like crazy if it was out right now. March can't come soon enough.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 20, 2009)

As you guys know I've been trying to get all the Pokes.
I'm missing most of the legendaries, Pokes found in the trophy guardian, honey trees and those that I need to trade to evolve.

*Trade Evo Pokes:*
Machamp
Golem
Gengar
Politoad
Slowking
Kingdra
Porygon2
Huntail
Gorebyss
Rhyperior
Electrive
Magmortar
Porygon-Z
Dusknoir

*
Legends:*
Mewtwo
Raikou
Entai
Suicune
Lugia
Ho-Oh
Latias
Latios
Kyogre
Groudon
Rayquaza

*Other Pokes:*
Hitmontop -Too damn hard to get the stats the same
Milotic - Too difficult to evolve it
Wynaut
Vespiqueen
Munchlax

Anyone willing to trade for any of these just post.

I don't want any hacked ones and I want them for keeps as I'm collecting every single one of them.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 20, 2009)

I just got a Missingno egg.

Fuck yes.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 20, 2009)

I got an Easter Buneary in the Shelter. =3


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 20, 2009)

'Tis the holiday season. We are getting all the things we want. 

I ended up getting a Ho-Oh from the December event. Was worried I wasn't going to get anything. 

Though that means it's a good thing I sold that Rainbow Wing, considering I wouldn't have been able to get a Ho-Oh from the event if I had used the Rainbow Wing to get a Ho-Oh before.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 20, 2009)

Meh, I only found a random Easter Buneary egg in the shelter.

Not quite what I'm looking for, but good enough I guess.


----------



## valerian (Dec 20, 2009)

I fucking hate that site where you get those eggs.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm gonna try to hatch Munchlax, Lotad and Missingno today. I'd say I want to hatch Ho-Oh today, but that's just too much for me to cover in a day. 

Why do you hate it, Jotaro?


----------



## valerian (Dec 20, 2009)

That damn quiz.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 20, 2009)

I could help you pass it?


----------



## valerian (Dec 20, 2009)

That'd be great. :33


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 20, 2009)

Post the questions here, and I will answer them. :33


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 20, 2009)

... I just found ANOTHER Missingno egg. 

I don't know what to do with it.


----------



## valerian (Dec 20, 2009)

I always get two wrong.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 20, 2009)

Tell me, what is that weird green egg that looks like a Tyranitar face? I just can't figure it out.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 20, 2009)

A Remoraid?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 20, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I always get two wrong.



The quiz is off-limits to me, because I've already taken it. 



Golbez said:


> Tell me, what is that weird green egg that looks like a Tyranitar face? I just can't figure it out.



I have no idea.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 20, 2009)

Maybe I should pick one up when one of my two eggs hatch, hrm...

Also, tell me: Where do I look if there's a treasure chest or MissingNO dude or whatever?


----------



## valerian (Dec 20, 2009)

Thought so. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Where are posts asking to have your eggs and Pok?mon clicked allowed?

Anywhere on the forums
 Nowhere on the forums
 In the GPX+ section of the forums
How many accounts are allowed per person?

One
 Two
 As many as they want
What are Bidoofs?

They're stupid
 They're useless
 They're sassy
A user has made a post that doesn't relate to the thread's topic of discussion. What do you do?

Reply to their post by saying off-topic posts are against the rules
 Use the report button
 Reply to their post by saying off-topic posts are against the rules and use the report button
Is advertising of other sites allowed?

Yes, but only in signatures and only not-for-profit websites
 No, it is not allowed anywhere on the forums
 Yes, but only through the Private Messaging system or in signatures
What is the largest dimensions of an image in a signature allowed?

400x100 pixels
 300x300 pixels
 500x300 pixels
Is double posting allowed?

Yes, but only if somebody is updating their art/writing thread
 No, it is never allowed
 Yes, double posting is allowed
How do you deal with a verbal or official warning you think is unjustified?

Respond by posting a reply/topic on the forums
 Respond by PMing a moderator or using the contact form on the site
 You don't respond at all
If your warn metre is 10% or above, how many weeks do you have to behave to have it lowered by 10%?

3 weeks
 2 weeks
 4 weeks
To use both GTSPlus.net and GPXPlus.net, how many separate accounts will you need to register?

One; accounts are shared between both sites.
 Two; one account for GTSPlus.net, and one for GPXPlus.net.
 Three or more; you can never have too many accounts!
If you have a question about how to edit your signature or want to report a bug you spotted in the Trainer Shot Maker, where would you post it? (hint: look at the provided URL!)

Interactive -> Global Pok?deX Plus Discussion -> Bugs, Questions, and Suggestions
 Site and Forums -> Questions and Suggestions
 Other Discussion -> General Discussion
If you need to report a problem you are having with something on GPXPlus, where would you post it?

Interactive -> Global Pok?deX Plus Discussion -> Bugs, Questions, and Suggestions
 Site and Forums -> Questions and Suggestions
 Pok?mon Forums -> General Pok?mon
If you want to discuss what your favorite starter Pok?mon is, where would you post it?

Site and Forums -> Questions and Suggestions
 Interactive -> Global Pok?deX Plus Discussion
 Pok?mon Forums -> General Pok?mon
Finally, what is the main purpose of the forum anyways?

For complete discussion of Global Pok?deX Plus with other non-related sections
 For the Global Trade Station here and Pok?mon/other discussion in general, GPXPlus is not the center of discussion and is only one separate section
 Roleplaying, and lots of it!


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 20, 2009)

I see the treasure chests/little man/manaphy egg right under the header thing talking about the event thread and experience calculations and whatnot. Right in the middle.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 20, 2009)

Aaah, so it's that easy? Guess I shouldn't worry about having missed chests earlier.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 20, 2009)

I'll bold the right answers. Look back in the spoiler tag 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Thought so.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 20, 2009)

Golbez said:


> Aaah, so it's that easy? Guess I shouldn't worry about having missed chests earlier.



Yup, it's really that easy. Though if you're going fast, it's easy to miss. You can't navigate to anywhere else on the site, even in a different tab or window, otherwise you won't be able to claim it.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 20, 2009)

So what's the point of it


----------



## Golbez (Dec 20, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Yup, it's really that easy. Though if you're going fast, it's easy to miss. You can't navigate to anywhere else on the site, even in a different tab or window, otherwise you won't be able to claim it.



Wait, does that mean that clicking Full Party will only be able to net me something if it's on the last page?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 20, 2009)

To have fun, pretty much. If that's the sort of thing you think is fun.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 20, 2009)

Golbez said:


> Wait, does that mean that clicking Full Party will only be able to net me something if it's on the last page?



It's unlikely to get something while multi-clicking anyway.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 20, 2009)

Damn, I guess that's why there's those one-clickers.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 20, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> 'Tis the holiday season. We are getting all the things we want.
> 
> I ended up getting a Ho-Oh from the December event. Was worried I wasn't going to get anything.
> 
> Though that means it's a good thing I sold that Rainbow Wing, considering I wouldn't have been able to get a Ho-Oh from the event if I had used the Rainbow Wing to get a Ho-Oh before.



Well I wanted something that was a novelty.

I have over 10000 interactions, so when I said I wasn't going to get anything beyond the legendaries, I forgot about it.

It's possible I could get the "Mystery Egg" (Novelty - Winter Vulpix)



Golbez said:


> Meh, I only found a random Easter Buneary egg in the shelter.
> 
> Not quite what I'm looking for, but good enough I guess.



What are you looking for?



Death-kun said:


> I'm gonna try to hatch Munchlax, Lotad and Missingno today. I'd say I want to hatch Ho-Oh today, but that's just too much for me to cover in a day.



Who bred your Munchlax egg?



Golbez said:


> Tell me, what is that weird green egg that looks like a Tyranitar face? I just can't figure it out.



There's one that looks like a Scyther's face, and that's a Scyther.



Golbez said:


> Maybe I should pick one up when one of my two eggs hatch, hrm...
> 
> Also, tell me: Where do I look if there's a treasure chest or MissingNO dude or whatever?



What Death-Kun said: Under the ad but above the notices.



~M~ said:


> So what's the point of it



It's just a little fun online game, like all those other forum pet clickable things.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 20, 2009)

Aaaah, so it's Scyther? Now it makes sense.

Also, I'm not looking for anything in particular, though I could go for a random legendary that someone has left for whatever reason.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 20, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Well I wanted something that was a novelty.
> 
> I have over 10000 interactions, so when I said I wasn't going to get anything beyond the legendaries, I forgot about it.
> 
> ...



And at least you got the Easter Buneary. :3

Why weren't you going to get anything beyond the legendaries? Do you already have those legendaries from the event? 

But OMG, I saw that Winter Vulpix just today. I want it so bad! I've never seen it before, is it new?

And it was bred by someone named xiuxiu. 



Golbez said:


> Damn, I guess that's why there's those one-clickers.



The one-clickers mostly just one-click to get onto someone's profile, so there's a higher chance they'll be clicked by other people. It's basically just slapping the link to your profile on tons of other people's profiles.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 20, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> To have fun, pretty much. If that's the sort of thing you think is fun.



What do you do after you hatch eggs?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 20, 2009)

~M~ said:


> What do you do after you hatch eggs?



Help them level up, evolve them/buy items needed to evolve them, breed them, etc. 

It's definitely entertaining.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 20, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> And at least you got the Easter Buneary. :3
> 
> Why weren't you going to get anything beyond the legendaries? Do you already have those legendaries from the event?
> 
> ...



You know what the best thing is? I have three Buneary (including my easter) and I have never hatched one.

Apparently, I wasn't chosen to get a legendary. My lost I guess. Only legendaries I have are Manaphy, Jirachi, Darkrai, and Regigigas.

That's the "Mystery" event egg, for those with 10000 clicks. I have over 10000 clicks, so I'm hoping I get it.

If it was bred by someone named "Munchlex" it would have been a pokemon that was "inbred" (The Mother and Father are Aunt and Nephew respectively.)

Yeah, one-clickers just click one egg or pokemon hoping to get people dumb enough to click them full party.


----------



## Red Version (Dec 20, 2009)

Sites down 
I got my cut form rotom 
Has the site been slow for you guys?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 20, 2009)

It's back up, and I got something. =3


----------



## Golbez (Dec 20, 2009)

Gah, it's back up, and I didn't get anything.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 20, 2009)

Golbez said:


> Gah, it's back up, and I didn't get anything.



Your total interactions is only in the 2000s. You needed 1000 more clicks to even qualify for a Articuno. (December 16th event egg)

I only got one because my total clicks met the conditions - 10000 clicks. (I have over 20000 clicks)


----------



## Golbez (Dec 20, 2009)

Well, atleast I got this amount in a relative short amount of time.

Shouldn't be too long till I'll be eligible for SOMETHING.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 20, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> You know what the best thing is? I have three Buneary (including my easter) and I have never hatched one.
> 
> Apparently, I wasn't chosen to get a legendary. My lost I guess. Only legendaries I have are Manaphy, Jirachi, Darkrai, and Regigigas.
> 
> ...



You've just gotten all your Buneary already hatched before?

Only legendaries I'm going to have are... Ho-Oh.  Well, it's a start. I'm sure I'll find more, considering I've only been on the site a little over a week.

I see you got your Winter Vulpix though. So lucky. 

Ewww, inbred Munchlax. I didn't think you could breed relatives with relatives. D:



Red Version said:


> Sites down
> I got my cut form rotom
> Has the site been slow for you guys?



Mowtom. 

Not really. 



Drunkenwhale said:


> It's back up, and I got something. =3



Dear Christ, I see a Winter Vulpix! 

I hope you decide to breed and hopefully make Winter Vulpix offspring. 

I'm hoping to get a Pokemon that's very compatible with Easter Lopunny (hopefully a male Easter Buneary/Lopunny), so I can make Easter Buneary offspring to continually donate.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 20, 2009)

Golbez said:


> Well, atleast I got this amount in a relative short amount of time.
> 
> Shouldn't be too long till I'll be eligible for SOMETHING.



Well when the events happen they announce it.



Death-kun said:


> You've just gotten all your Buneary already hatched before?
> 
> Only legendaries I'm going to have are... Ho-Oh.  Well, it's a start. I'm sure I'll find more, considering I've only been on the site a little over a week.
> 
> ...



Yep, I've never owned a Buneary egg. I adopted abandoned ones from the shelter. A good deal of my pokemon are like that as well. Both my Ralts, my Stantler, my Charizard and Charmelon, my Skitty, etc.

True, to be qualified like that you must have been doing some mass-clicking.

I don't know about siblings, I have two Dratini that are siblings (and of course several munchlax), and I really don't want to do something like that.

It depends, do I want to remove it's exclusiveness by having it have a bunch of relatives? Or do I want to spread the wealth?

To be honest it all depends on the gender and nature. If the nature is something I don't like I'll breed it, but if not, then I'm going to keep it as is. (Then hunt down Winter Vulpix JUST to breed them..)


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 20, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Yep, I've never owned a Buneary egg. I adopted abandoned ones from the shelter. A good deal of my pokemon are like that as well. Both my Ralts, my Stantler, my Charizard and Charmelon, my Skitty, etc.
> 
> True, to be qualified like that you must have been doing some mass-clicking.
> 
> ...



Well that's just pretty lucky. Really, the shelter just seems to be a hit-and-miss of what you can find in there. I found a hatched Missingno in there once lol. But really, a Charizard? I'm surprised you got it, the people in the shelter are ravenous and take all the good things as fast as possible. 

Yeah, I was getting 1000-2000+ clicks a day. Did a lot of mass-clicking. XD

It might be possible, but it's sort of... weird to even want to try to see if the siblings can breed. When it's just as easy to get an unrelated Pokemon.

Well, it is new, and only a couple hundred were given out for the event, right? It's going to stay exclusive for a while probably, but then gradually people will be breeding, and then they'll be everywhere. I say cherish it's exclusiveness while you can.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 20, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Well that's just pretty lucky. Really, the shelter just seems to be a hit-and-miss of what you can find in there. I found a hatched Missingno in there once lol. But really, a Charizard? I'm surprised you got it, the people in the shelter are ravenous and take all the good things as fast as possible.
> 
> It might be possible, but it's sort of... weird to even want to try to see if the siblings can breed. When it's just as easy to get an unrelated Pokemon.
> 
> Well, it is new, and only a couple hundred were given out for the event, right? It's going to stay exclusive for a while probably, but then gradually people will be breeding, and then they'll be everywhere. I say cherish it's exclusiveness while you can.



There was a bunch of users who got banned for not validating and their pokemon got sent to the shelter. There were legendaries but I never got any of them. I ended up trying to get the best ones I could get. One of those I got was a Charizard. I also got a Vaporeon pair, male and female.

I'm not going to breed my bro and sis Dratini, if I did put them in the daycare it would be for leveling up reasons, some people put pokemon into the Daycare simply because it's an easy way to level them up.

About 450 were given out. As far as exclusively, well that depends. Easter Buneary and Slime Slugma are rather common, but I can't find Crystal Onix or Zergoose anywhere.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 20, 2009)

i guest i join the egg thing whit you guys


----------



## Golbez (Dec 20, 2009)

Then I shall click you.


----------



## Red Version (Dec 21, 2009)

Man, that winter vulpix is so pretty. 
I need to start mass clicking, but the site for some reason has been really slow for me lately.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 21, 2009)

What the hell is this "click eggs" thing? Do you get rare pokemon or something? What's the point, god damn cheaters? 

anyway, back on topic


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 21, 2009)

Only Steven and Silver can match Lance in epicness


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 21, 2009)

No one matches Lance


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 21, 2009)

As you guys know I've been trying to get all the Pokes.
I'm missing most of the legendaries, Pokes found in the trophy guardian, honey trees and those that I need to trade to evolve.

*Trade Evo Pokes:*
Machamp
Golem
Gengar
Politoad
Slowking
Kingdra
Porygon2
Huntail
Gorebyss
Rhyperior
Electrive
Magmortar
Porygon-Z
Dusknoir

*
Legends:*
Mewtwo
Raikou
Entai
Suicune
Lugia
Ho-Oh
Latias
Latios
Kyogre
Groudon
Rayquaza

*Other Pokes:*
Hitmontop -Too damn hard to get the stats the same
Milotic - Too difficult to evolve it
Wynaut
Vespiqueen
Munchlax

Anyone willing to trade for any of these just post.

I don't want any hacked ones and I want them for keeps as I'm collecting every single one of them.


----------



## valerian (Dec 21, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Only Steven and Silver can match Lance in epicness



Steven? More like Blue/Green.


----------



## El Torero (Dec 21, 2009)

According to play.com, release in Europe will be the March 27th


----------



## Golbez (Dec 21, 2009)

Woot, I found a Fire Stone laying around.

And now I pulled my Torchic out of the Daycare. Didn't expect it to have gained so many levels. Just a little more and I have a Blaziken.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 21, 2009)

Hopefully it's not too long after the US release...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 22, 2009)

Golbez said:


> Woot, I found a Fire Stone laying around.
> 
> And now I pulled my Torchic out of the Daycare. Didn't expect it to have gained so many levels. Just a little more and I have a Blaziken.


eh all my eggs hached yester day but i got a female onix and i dont like female onix's and put it on the poke walker thing and got a chimchar like egg from the shelter.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 22, 2009)

Although it is likely to be nothing but rumour, English retailler Play.com has begun listing Pokémon HeartGold & SoulSilver for release in Europe on March 26th 2010. This date is obviously not confirmed and is likely to just be a placeholder date. Normally, I don't tend to report on every date retaillers post but this one does fall on the right day for Nintendo to release games in Europe. There will likely be a press release for the European Date soon and as soon as Nintendo announce it, we'll post it here

Serebii


----------



## Golbez (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes! I found a Manaphy egg in my header. Now I'm awesome.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 22, 2009)

You got a Manaphy? 

I have three goddamn Missingnos (two hatched, one still an egg), when all I want is a Manaphy. 

Though I've mainly been focused on clicking, so I haven't really searched for a Manaphy. I found another Missingno today completely by accident. It was pure luck, considering I had images disabled most of the time to make clicking faster.


----------



## Red Version (Dec 23, 2009)

I want a missingno T_T


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 23, 2009)

Golbez said:


> Yes! I found a Manaphy egg in my header. Now I'm awesome.


eh lucky,i got another seedot egg from the lab after i send my nuztleaf to the day care  from now on im going to the shelter.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 23, 2009)

I want to get to 20,000 total interactions by the end of today. Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 23, 2009)

I've gotten almost 4000 at the span of a few weeks.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 23, 2009)

My record in one day is 4019.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 23, 2009)

That's just nuts.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 23, 2009)

I did it pretty easily too.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 23, 2009)

But damn... I really want to buy some Christmas accessories for my Pokemon... but I'm only about 20,000 points away from the Amulet Coin.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 23, 2009)

If I sell my Fire Stone and Magmarizer I found, I have about 10k.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 23, 2009)

I'd save the Magmarizer  Unless you don't give a shit about Magmortar.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't give a shit about Magmortar. My journal clearly lists the only things I'm going for.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 23, 2009)

Then sell the Magamarizer.  It's worth some good money.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 23, 2009)

I will. But not before it's the last amount of money that I'll need. 

Though I'm not sure what to get first. Itemfinder or whatever.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm focusing on getting the Amulet Coin. Because since I get so many interactions every day, the Amulet Coin is going to give me really good boosts. That way, I can easily raise the money needed for other stuff.  

At least, that's how I'm looking at it.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 23, 2009)

Apparently, there should be some kind of double points thingy Christmas day. You should get your Coin by then for massive points.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't think I'll be able to get 20,000 more points in two days. D: Unless I find a summoning item that I can sell.  Or the Mystery Counter makes it 25% off again, which would make it so I only need 7,500 more points, which is much more realistic.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 23, 2009)

I just want a Regirock to complete my team. 

Or Registeel.

Regice is somewhat boring, I prefer the other two.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 23, 2009)

I prefer Registeel or Regice. Regirock is my least favorite of the three, though I still like him.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 23, 2009)

Wonderful new avy get.


----------



## firefist (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm also on the global dex egg site. But it has been some time since my last login.
here's the page for the ones interessted:


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 23, 2009)

Clicked your eggs.


----------



## firefist (Dec 23, 2009)

thankies :ho
which one are you? the one with the manaphy egg or the one with ho-oh?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 23, 2009)

I am Marlu. The one with the Ho-oh.


----------



## firefist (Dec 23, 2009)

ahh... then I already re-clicked you 

Ho-oh  you sure are lucky aren't you?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 23, 2009)

I got the Ho-oh from the event that's been held since the 16th.


----------



## firefist (Dec 23, 2009)

ahh, events...D:
too much trouble.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm the one with the Manaphy.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 23, 2009)

Events aren't much trouble at all!


----------



## firefist (Dec 23, 2009)

hmm... what do they exactly mean with: 

You must have the required amount of total interactions labelled next to each Pokémon in order to obtain that egg on the day of the event.

don't quite get that one.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 23, 2009)

By that, they mean you need that many interactions in the "Total Interactions" category. 



Like that for example. You can get to your own page like that by clicking your name at the very top of the site.


----------



## firefist (Dec 23, 2009)

aha, now I get it. thx


----------



## Golbez (Dec 23, 2009)

I should try hitting 4000 interactions before the end of the day. Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 23, 2009)

Firefist said:


> aha, now I get it. thx



You are welcome. 



Golbez said:


> I should try hitting 4000 interactions before the end of the day. Shouldn't be too hard.



I will be eagerly awaiting your progress report.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 23, 2009)

My Winter Vulpix hatched. Impish nature, so I'm more likely going to try to breed her.

Found an Easter Buneary egg in the Shelter. Hopefully it would be male...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 23, 2009)

in gpxplus do i need to take out the pokemon of the walker to see if it have a item?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 23, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Found an Easter Buneary egg in the Shelter. Hopefully it would be male...



So you can breed the female Easter Buneary with a male one? 



Linkdarkside said:


> in gpxplus do i need to take out the pokemon of the walker to see if it have a item?



Yes, you do. :3


----------



## Golbez (Dec 23, 2009)

My progress: 4000 interactions, a Shiny Stone, a Fire Stone, a Magmarizer and a Manaphy egg. Hopefully I'll continue to find phat lewt like this. 

Also, I have all the pokemon I need for my LV100 Super Party except Regirock.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 23, 2009)

You're doing great, then.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 23, 2009)

Regirock/Steel is gonna be hard to get. Unless it's possible with a 0,000001% chance to get in the lab, I'll probaly have to wait till an event, bleh...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 23, 2009)

I have the parents needed to recreate my team.

I just have to run through every possible obtainable egg to check...


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 24, 2009)

I have a question about IV breeding.

You know how a Pokemon has that characteristic that tells you what their highest IV is? Say you breed two Pokemon together. One Pokemon's characteristic is "capable of taking hits", which is a 31 defense IV, and the other's is "somewhat vain", which is a 31 special defense IV. 

You've successfully bred the two togerther to get a Pokemon that has a 31 IV in defense and a 31 IV in special defense. What would that Pokemon's characteristic be? Would it be "capable of taking hits", or would it be "somewhat vain"?

Basically, if you have two stats with IVs of 31 after breeding with parents that both have different 31 IV characteristics, which one of the two gets displayed by characteristic? 





If anybody's confused, I don't blame them. I don't really know how to word my question....


----------



## Red Version (Dec 24, 2009)

Anyone know what this is.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 24, 2009)

Red Version said:


> Anyone know what this is.


looks like tentacle pr0n and bestiality...


----------



## Nois (Dec 24, 2009)

I d;'ed me ome of the translated japanese versions, they're awesome


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 24, 2009)

I've deposited a Missingno for the Secret Santa thing on GPX+ 

And DragonTiger, to answer your question, I honestly have no idea.  I'd like to say that even though it has 31 IV's in both stats, it would depend on the nature. If the nature was one boosting Defense, it would be "capable of taking hits", and if it was a nature boosting Sp. Def, it would be "somewhat vain." That's how I think it would be at least.


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 24, 2009)

Hm, that seems like it makes sense....

Thanks Death-kun.


----------



## ctizz36 (Dec 24, 2009)

March 14th...


----------



## Red Version (Dec 25, 2009)

I wish Secret Santa would hurry up! I wanna know what I got


----------



## Red Version (Dec 25, 2009)

God damn it a phione for a remoraid


----------



## Golbez (Dec 25, 2009)

Holy snap I got a Starly for my Staryu. Makes more sense than it should.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 25, 2009)

I got a Winter Vulpix for my Missingno. 

Great success. 

At least... it looks like a Winter Vulpix egg. I don't know any other Novelty egg that looks like this. D:

The fact that it was laid on December 7th though has me suspicious. 

EDIT: NEVER MIND. I just checked the Egg's heritage, and it's a Crystal Onix egg.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 25, 2009)

Take a look at its heritage and ask again.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 25, 2009)

Oooh, I already checked it and edited it into my last post before seeing yours.  

I saw, it's a Crystal Onix egg.  

Crystal Steelix will look awesome. Might even try to make some offspring to donate consistently. Poliwhirl and Dragonair don't really produce that desirable of eggs.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 25, 2009)

Better than my Starly and Wingull offspring though.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 25, 2009)

Poliwag and Dratini should be better than Starly or Wingull.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 25, 2009)

That reminds me, I've seen an awful lot of Castform eggs in the shelter these days.
I thought that thing was supposed to be rare? 

Or maybe its just an egg that looks awfully much like it.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 25, 2009)

Castform is supposed to be rare. I guess people are just dumping a lot of Castforms into the shelter. D:


----------



## Golbez (Dec 25, 2009)

Now that I look at it, there's 2 grey eggs in the shelter. One with a white spot in the middle of the egg - Castform, and another with a white/yellowish spot a bit lower on the egg. The heck is the other one?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 25, 2009)

I really have no idea. I've been wondering about too. It looked almost identical to a Castform egg. D:

I'll nab one and hatch it today to finally see what it is. Going to hatch my other ones first though.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 25, 2009)

I want to get my team to level 100 before I plan on hatching eggs again, though I always keep a space or two clean in case I find something special.

I should probaly pull my Voltorb out of the Walker soon and evolve it.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 25, 2009)

I've found a Sun Stone and Rare Bone so far today. Sold them both. Less than 5000 to go until I can get my Amulet Coin! 

Yes, evolve that Voltorb.  I ended up leveling my Delibird up to level 100 in the Pokewalker over two days, just for the holiday spirit sort of thing.  Probably the only time of year I'll really acknowledge Delibird.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 25, 2009)

Bah, I want to find more stuff. Much, much, much money from that. 

Delibird gives presents. Perfect for the time.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 25, 2009)

Golbez said:


> Bah, I want to find more stuff. Much, much, much money from that.
> 
> Delibird gives presents. Perfect for the time.



Loads and loads of money from it.  

But then no one cares about him after Christmas.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 25, 2009)

Funny how it's so damn strong in the Adventures manga. Always seemed weird to me.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 25, 2009)

In the Adventures manga, any Pokemon can be insanely powerful.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 25, 2009)

Indeed. The manga is whack, but an enjoyable read.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 25, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> I've found a Sun Stone and Rare Bone so far today. Sold them both. Less than 5000 to go until I can get my Amulet Coin!
> 
> Yes, evolve that Voltorb.  I ended up leveling my Delibird up to level 100 in the Pokewalker over two days, just for the holiday spirit sort of thing.  Probably the only time of year I'll really acknowledge Delibird.


i got one nugget havent sold it yet.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 25, 2009)

I shall make my post 500 in this thread. So here we go. :33

Anyway, I've discovered that I can play Diamond/Pearl/Platinum much faster than I initially thought, atleast in battle mode, so I may just want to go with those again until I finally fetch HG or SS.


----------



## SmexyBoy (Dec 27, 2009)

I have hearth Gold and my starter pokemon is Cyndaquil


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Death-kun (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 29, 2009)

Damn GPX... Can't update my sig...


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 29, 2009)

GPX has been so godawful slow in traffic lately. And it seems to be messing up.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 29, 2009)

Indeed, I've noticed that as well.

Anyway, we need to bring this thread back to life. It's the most spammable thread in my arsenal.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 29, 2009)

Let us liven this place up again


----------



## Golbez (Dec 29, 2009)

Looks like I'll have to do with this Deoxys for now.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## firefist (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Golbez (Dec 31, 2009)

Alright, since I finished Emerald a while ago, I've speeded through Pearl (As much as possible...) and now, I'm going to complete Platinum in its entirety too.
Especially now that I've found out how to hax that game too, so that I could make my new master team possible.


*Spoiler*: __ 





I frekkin lol'ed when I faced off against that Registeel. Despite it not being the "normal" one, it still had the Regi-Theme playing. 




Now I have a new way to waste time until HG/SS comes out.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 31, 2009)

I just hatched a shiny Tyrogue. Awesome New Years gift.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 1, 2010)

Congrats.

2x experience!


----------



## Nimander (Jan 1, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I just hatched a shiny Tyrogue. Awesome New Years gift.





I hates you.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 1, 2010)

My Blaziken has hit level 100. That's two of my goals completed now!


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 1, 2010)

As you guys know I've been trying to get all the Pokes.
I'm missing most of the legendaries, Pokes found in the trophy guardian, honey trees and those that I need to trade to evolve.

*Trade Evo Pokes:*
Machamp
Golem
Gengar
Politoad
Slowking
Kingdra
Porygon2
Huntail
Gorebyss
Rhyperior
Electrive
Magmortar
Porygon-Z
Dusknoir

*
Legends:*
Mewtwo
Raikou
Entai
Suicune
Lugia
Ho-Oh
Latias
Latios
Kyogre
Groudon
Rayquaza

*Other Pokes:*
Hitmontop -Too damn hard to get the stats the same
Milotic - Too difficult to evolve it
Wynaut
Vespiqueen
Munchlax

Anyone willing to trade for any of these just post.

I don't want any hacked ones and I want them for keeps as I'm collecting every single one of them.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 1, 2010)

Golbez said:


> My Blaziken has hit level 100. That's two of my goals completed now!


i got a gracia flower and use it and did not get a Shaymin egg


----------



## Golbez (Jan 1, 2010)

Graargh, I still haven't gotten a legend summon item. 
Though I do have a Manaphy, but still!
I could sell the item and gain enough money for something good while there's still a sale.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 1, 2010)

You're not allowed to sell summoning items while the sale is going on. :<

I almost have 14,000. The x2 bonuses, combined with my Amulet Coin, are netting me loads of points. But I have no idea what I should spend it on while the sale is going on. I made about 8,000 yesterday off of about 2200 interactions, and sold my King's Rock, Water Stone and Oval Stone to get to about 13,000. I ended up using my Metal Coat to evolve Crystal Onix into Crystal Steelix. 

Argh, can't click as much as I usually do. This older comp, while still really good, is inferior to my newer comp.  My clicking strategy doesn't work as good on this one.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 1, 2010)

You can't sell em? Bleh, that sucks.
Anyway, I was wondering, are you supposed to get a huge boost of points when taking out a Pokemon from the Walker? Because I took out my Absol that had about 600+ from in there, and suddenly my points jumped by like 1800 or so.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 1, 2010)

Hm... I have no idea about that actually. D: I wouldn't be able to tell you. :<


----------



## Golbez (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh dear, I just found a little man. Missingno egg for me. :33


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 1, 2010)

I found a Kyogre egg in the Lab... I didn't summon it...


----------



## Golbez (Jan 1, 2010)

Why must you trample on my accomplishment of getting a Missingno? 

Damn, I want to find a treasure chest now. :33


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 1, 2010)

Because that's what I do.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 1, 2010)

You evil, evil person. 

Anyway, I'll have all of the level 100's I want soon enough. (Except a Regi)
When I'm done with that, it's time to gather as many different kinds of eggs as possible. Might as well fill up the egg-dex.


----------



## Sen (Jan 1, 2010)

omg Jason has spread the egg trend I see  

Anyway I just saw the title, so they will be released in American on the 14th? 

That's awesome, just by my Spring Break, hopefully will be able to actually start early


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey hopefully you'll get an egg from my daycare pair.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 1, 2010)

The heck... The lab has run out of eggs?! First time I've seen this.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow that's indeed strange...


----------



## Sen (Jan 1, 2010)

Wait are you guys talking about in the game?   You can't get anymore eggs?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 1, 2010)

The GPX thing, the egg game in our signatures...

As far as the actual games, I don't think that's the case...


----------



## Golbez (Jan 1, 2010)

Though the title states that this thread is about Heart Gold and Soul Silver, we also use it to discuss earlier games aswell as this GPX thing too.


----------



## Sen (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh I see   You can only have a certain amount of eggs at a time then?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 1, 2010)

It's not just that, the Lab is always there to supply eggs. The only reason for there being no eggs is that because of the x2 bonuses, people are taking and hatching as many Pokemon as they possibly can. And once they aren't able to take from the shelter anymore, they're turning to the Lab to get eggs.

It happened yesterday too. There were a few instances where the Lab was empty.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 1, 2010)

so how summon item work i used the item in the lab and nothing came.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 1, 2010)

Ask Death-kun, I never had a summoning item before...

Apparently, I have three sets of Bulbasaur siblings in my possession...


----------



## Sen (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't get it 

So they run out of eggs you can get for one day?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 1, 2010)

Sen said:


> I don't get it
> 
> So they run out of eggs you can get for one day?



Not exactly, every five minutes there are eggs generated in the lab. Thing is people are taking eggs simply because interactions and everything is currently multiplied by two.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 1, 2010)

Golbez said:


> You can't sell em? Bleh, that sucks.
> Anyway, I was wondering, are you supposed to get a huge boost of points when taking out a Pokemon from the Walker? Because I took out my Absol that had about 600+ from in there, and suddenly my points jumped by like 1800 or so.


well i think it can be sell since i check the shop and it had the sell price at 10,000. Shaymin flower.


----------



## Sen (Jan 1, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Not exactly, every five minutes there are eggs generated in the lab. Thing is people are taking eggs simply because interactions and everything is currently multiplied by two.



I see, and this is only temporary though?  

Btw, do you get to pick which pokemon you want or do you just hatch the egg and it's whatever?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 1, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> so how summon item work i used the item in the lab and nothing came.



The egg will be up for grabs in the Lab. But because of the new rule, you have a 5 minute grace period to claim the egg you summon before someone else is able to claim it.

But seeing as it's been a while since you used it, your Shaymin egg is long gone by now. 



Sen said:


> I don't get it
> 
> So they run out of eggs you can get for one day?



Nah, the Lab constantly restocks in eggs.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 1, 2010)

Sen said:


> I see, and this is only temporary though?
> 
> Btw, do you get to pick which pokemon you want or do you just hatch the egg and it's whatever?



Yeah, the Lab constantly generates new eggs to take every 5 minutes.

All the eggs have a design which indicates what Pokemon it will be. So if you know your Pokemon well enough, as well as read the descriptions, you'll be able to figure out which eggs will hatch which Pokemon.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 1, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Yeah, the Lab constantly generates new eggs to take every 5 minutes.
> 
> All the eggs have a design which indicates what Pokemon it will be. So if you know your Pokemon well enough, as well as read the descriptions, you'll be able to figure out which eggs will hatch which Pokemon.



But in the lab however, they all have the same pattern (until obtained) so you mainly have to go by the little description.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 1, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> The egg will be up for grabs in the Lab. But because of the new rule, you have a 5 minute grace period to claim the egg you summon before someone else is able to claim it.
> 
> But seeing as it's been a while since you used it, your Shaymin egg is long gone by now.
> 
> ...


damn i did not knew that  so i guess i did all that clicking yesterday for nothing


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 1, 2010)

There's always the chance you'll find another summoning item though, so don't give up hope 



:33


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 1, 2010)

Hatched my last group of Bulbasaur brothers... Funny thing, I was searching for a female when I didn't realize I already had a female...

Missed both a legendary in the lab and a Squirtle Clone in the Shelter... Damn... Aside from Kyogre I've had little luck...


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 1, 2010)

Gosh, you've been having luck just finding Legendary eggs in the Lab. I've never even spotted one in there. D: Kyogre is already pretty good luck in and of itself.

Also, what do you think I should spend my points on next? I'm planning to get around 25,000 before midnight tonight, and I already have 17,500. I already have the Amulet Coin, but no idea with what I should get next. I was thinking the Destiny Knot (if I wanted to start breeding Novelties, or just mass-breeding in general), then I'd go for the Silph Scope. But... I'm not sure. Secret Key looks enticing, as does that Shelter Pass.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 1, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> 17,5000.



That's a 0 too much, right? RIGHT?!


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 1, 2010)

Golbez said:


> That's a 0 too much, right? RIGHT?!



 Yes, that is one zero too much.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 1, 2010)

Good...

(Phew...)


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 2, 2010)

Apparently I missed out on both a Rayquaza and a Heatran.

Good tip, when the lab is out of eggs, those eggs that are summoned tend to appear.

Of course my Kyogre was a shot in the dark... XP


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 2, 2010)

I guess I know when to start F5ing then. 

Also, new Achievements update. Totally awesome. Got 6 of the Achievements marked off (the first two interactions achievements wouldn't go through though, even though I've gotten 5000+ in a day. Just means I need to redo them).

I got 500 points and a Sun Stone from getting the Achievements marked off, then found a Rare Bone immediately after. Sold them both of course. Now I got 28,540.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 2, 2010)

i got the that number thing up to 1mill and got nothing it said i have to work harder.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 2, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I guess I know when to start F5ing then.
> 
> Also, new Achievements update. Totally awesome. Got 6 of the Achievements marked off (the first two interactions achievements wouldn't go through though, even though I've gotten 5000+ in a day. Just means I need to redo them).
> 
> I got 500 points and a Sun Stone from getting the Achievements marked off, then found a Rare Bone immediately after. Sold them both of course. Now I got 28,540.



Only got twelve achievements... Hopefully when my other egg hatches I can get another one before the day's end. (one of the starter pokemon achievements.)


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 2, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> i got the that number thing up to 1mill and got nothing it said i have to work harder.



The mystery counter counts for the entire site.



Drunkenwhale said:


> Only got twelve achievements... Hopefully when my other egg hatches I can get another one before the day's end. (one of the starter pokemon achievements.)



I have the interactions, but not any other good totals, which is probably why I didn't get anymore achievements. :< I need to focus more on hatching/raising Pokemon, and less on mass-clicking lol.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 2, 2010)

Seems like the counter doesn't work two times in a row. Apparently we'll have to wait another day or something. 

Anyway, 4 of the 5 ones I wanted to 100 has reached 100, so now I shall start going on an egg hunt.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm letting some of mine level up before my daycare couple produces the next egg...


----------



## Golbez (Jan 2, 2010)

Goddamn, this is the 3rd time I get a Starly egg without wanting it, I frekkin hate that bird.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 2, 2010)

Staraptor is pretty awesome though...


----------



## Golbez (Jan 2, 2010)

Maybe, but now I'm just getting annoyed with it.

I've gotten 3, each in a stupid manner:

First because I thought it was an Absol - also my first egg.
Second from trading a Staryu with that Secret Santa thing.
And now third because I accidently clicked wrong with my daycare pair and got an egg instead of just throwing them away.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 2, 2010)

Another reject Phanpy... Trying to recreate my team on GPSX is a challenge in itself, mainly when you're trying to get one from pokemon you own...


----------



## Golbez (Jan 2, 2010)

I already have most of my team. I'm just missing a Regirock/Steel, which will obviously be difficult to get. 
Maybe I should just go with Steelix instead. It used to be part of my premium team anyway, hrm...


----------



## Golbez (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh dear, another Manaphy egg. Where's that secret santa service when you need it?


----------



## Golbez (Jan 3, 2010)

... And another Manaphy egg. 
I don't want eggs. I want chests or items or something.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 3, 2010)

Stop getting Manaphy eggs. ;~;


----------



## Golbez (Jan 3, 2010)

I have 3 Manaphys now. Let this third one be a shiny atleast!
Only reason I keep accepting them is because they're so easy to hatch.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 3, 2010)

I hate how my computer refuses to let me click anyone... 

The past two days in a row. 

In other news, with the sale, I can afford the Silph Scope, and a lot of other things.

Bad news, I cannot click anymore to get more points.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm simply trying to get the 1500 click achievement.
Seems like it'll take rather long though. Wonder how the hell anyone ever could get Master Clicker.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 3, 2010)

There are a few people on the site who get that amount in a single day. D:

Though to be honest, I'd probably only be able to get the Expert Clicker achievement. Unless I was really booking it, and was paying attention to nothing else but clicking. In that case, I could have the achievement in a few hours.

It all depends on your clicking method, Golbez


----------



## Golbez (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, I definately do it faster than before, but my internet also likes randomly slowing down... 

Damn useless Manaphys. Can't even breed them with each other to get Phiones. I want to trade them for something else.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 3, 2010)

You just need to find a Ditto to breed them with


----------



## Golbez (Jan 3, 2010)

Aren't Ditto quite rare?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 3, 2010)

I believe so. I've rarely ever seen anyone with a Ditto. It's most likely so rare to keep tons of people from being able to mass-produce any novelties they have.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 3, 2010)

Indeed, with that you could reproduce just about anything. 
It might be legendary-rare in itself.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 3, 2010)

Probably, considering I've seen more legendaries and extremely rare novelties than I have Ditto. Out of everyone I've ever clicked, I think I've only seen two or three Ditto.  Ditto is pretty much just a hax cheat in the game of GPX+. 

Bought the Secret Key. Just need to get about 1500 more points to buy the Wide Lens. Hoping to just find a random item soon while camping in the Lab/Shelter.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 3, 2010)

I just found another MissingNO egg. 
Why can't I ever find items to sell or chests to summon!?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 3, 2010)

You know, you don't have to click the Manaphy eggs or the Little Man, you know. Because of the new update, they're designed to disappear if you go to any page that's designed to switch out Pokemon (the PC, Daycare, "Abandon Pokemon page, etc). But they'll stick around if you go anywhere else.

So if you don't want them, just go to one of those pages to make it go away. 

But because of that same update, chests will not disappear now, no matter where you navigate to. They'll stay there until you click them, or if something else (like a Manaphy egg or Little Man) comes and takes it's place.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes, I know I don't have to click them, but I might as well gather a few "rares" when I get the chance for it. Who knows if there will ever be an exchange thing again? 

All I want is something to increase points or a legendary.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 3, 2010)

You can just stash them all until something else comes up.  (you should abandon a Manaphy in the shelter though and tell me when, so I can grab it for myself. )

I wish for the same thing. ;~;


----------



## Golbez (Jan 3, 2010)

They should have a "Give" or "Trade" function so that I could do that without risking anyone else taking it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 3, 2010)

They really should.  But like Ditto, that would be sort of hax cheating. That would make it so no one ever has the chance to claim that stuff, since it would go directly to a specific person. Takes the fun out of the game, I guess.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 3, 2010)

Maybe make it something like only once per day?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 3, 2010)

Really? That's good to hear, now I can tab-click all I want and not have to worry about not being able to get a chest.

Which simply means I'm incredibly unlucky...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 3, 2010)

Golbez said:


> I just found another MissingNO egg.
> Why can't I ever find items to sell or chests to summon!?


you one lucky person the missigno egg or manaphy eggs havent apear to me yet.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 3, 2010)

For some reason my luck always seems to be misplaced.
This also happened in an MMORPG I've played. I'd always get the Rare items that I didn't need, rather than those I did.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 3, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> As you guys know I've been trying to get all the Pokes.
> I'm missing most of the legendaries, Pokes found in the trophy guardian, honey trees and those that I need to trade to evolve.
> 
> *Trade Evo Pokes:*
> ...


if you have Machoke,graveler,ect i can help ypu evolve them.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 3, 2010)

... Another Missingno.

That's 3 of each now.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 3, 2010)

Golbez, you are the one person I like more times than any other because you change your party so damn much.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 3, 2010)

It's because I'm clicking like hell, causing me to get tons of clicks myself and hatching the eggs in no time.

Right now I'm just gathering as many different kinds of eggs as possible.

Also, I've had it with these damn Missingno/Manaphys, if anymore of them appears, I'll just ignore them.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 3, 2010)

So apparently I have another Manaphy...

I certainly hope this Manaphy is worth it...


----------



## Golbez (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh dear, looks like someone is looting the entire lab AGAIN.
After waiting a few minutes it took me 3 tries before getting just one egg from there.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 3, 2010)

I'd like to get a Vulpix from the lab but everything is usually something common...


----------



## Golbez (Jan 4, 2010)

Damn, looks like I've finally discovered a great clicking method. 
Now I can easily get over 750 clicks in no time at all compared to before.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 4, 2010)

Getting my other computer repaired in 2 hours.

I'll be able to finally click people back.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 4, 2010)

I really see how much time I've wasted now. I've gotten more than the amount of clicks I got yesterday - which was a bit over 1500, in under 1/4 of the time it took me last time.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 4, 2010)

Which method are you using?


----------



## Golbez (Jan 4, 2010)

Thousands of tabs, keep using hotkeys to go forward, zoom out so I can see the pokemon's preference without moving the window and then clickity click.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 4, 2010)

Wait, really thousands? I only do a couple hundred at a time using Firefox, the multilinks add-on, and good use of CTRL + W and CTRL + Tab.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, not really thousands, but I do the exact same thing, yes. 

I suppose you read Arceus Thrashers guide too?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 5, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Well, not really thousands, but I do the exact same thing, yes.
> 
> I suppose you read Arceus Thrashers guide too?



Yes, that's what I read.  Must mean that's what you use now as well


----------



## Golbez (Jan 5, 2010)

Of course. But as far as I can see from your number of "Proper Interactions", you don't always feed the right berry. I still try to do that though. 

And today I got the 3500 achievement, phew...


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah, I rarely click the right berry nowadays. :< I should do that more often.

Also, I got the "Buy 20 items from the Shop" achievement yesterday. The reward for doing it is almost pointless... 

You get a Discount Coupon for doing it. After spending a load of money to buy 20 items, you're most likely already broke. What the hell would we be able to do with a one-day 10% discount when we have no money? 

I was determined to get lots of clicking done today, but I just don't feel like it now lol. The only clicking I'm doing is Pal Pad and people who click me first.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 5, 2010)

Ah, I was going to ask you what you got from that achievement, but I didn't want to double post. Guess it isn't really worth it currently for me.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 5, 2010)

Nah, it really isn't, except having another achievement.  All I did was buy 20 cheap accessories anyway, and managed to get the achievement with only 11,000-ish points.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 5, 2010)

I thought that discount coupon gave more of a discount though...
Unless you're gonna buy more than one item, it won't be worth it, so you need a big load of points for it to be worthwhile.


----------



## Red Version (Jan 5, 2010)

I  just missed on raquaza in the shelter T_T


----------



## Golbez (Jan 6, 2010)

Woo, after over 5000 clicks within the last few days, I finally managed to actually find an item. A Deepseatooth.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 6, 2010)

Can I have a link to this please?


----------



## Golbez (Jan 6, 2010)

Just click my eggs and you'll get there.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 6, 2010)

I see a Little Man.

I'm just wondering if I should click it or not. Seeing as it's not gonna be going away unless I go to certain parts of the site.

EDIT: Too late, nabbed it anyway


----------



## Golbez (Jan 6, 2010)

Just like the old days, I keep getting trolled by the lab eggs, only this time it's because I'm trying to avoid those I've already gotten, but sometimes I forget the descriptions and take em. 

Oh well, soon I'll have taken 100 eggs from the lab. Then I can move on to the shelter. Wonder if I should buy that 10 per day thing instead of 6 for the shelter...


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 6, 2010)

You know, you could always buy a Repel to make it so the Lab eggs you get are always ones you haven't had yet. Though it costs 5000 and only works a single time. 

Haha that's funny, because I've taken 100 from the Shelter and only about 35 from the Lab.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 6, 2010)

Well, I don't wanna use so much on a single-use item like that. 

I take from the lab first, because then I can be sure to get something I don't have - atleast from the start, since I barely had anything when I started taking. And now I've hatched over 50 eggs since New Year.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 6, 2010)

Damn, my luck seems to have taken a giant spike in the air. Today alone I found a Thunderstone, a Deepseatooth and a Up-Grade, and then also got a Dawn Stone from an achievement. I'm gonna be rich.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 7, 2010)

well i got my internet fixed.

any way 2 days ago i got another Gracidea Flower.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 7, 2010)

I've found 5-6 items within these last few days, so I'm satisfied. Still kinda want a treasure chest though.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 7, 2010)

Ugh, it's so hard to feel like clicking nowadays. But without clicking, I won't get anywhere.


----------



## El Torero (Jan 7, 2010)

Have I ever said how much I love Jirachi hax?

Won one game against one friend doing 18 consecutive flinches with Iron Head lol (I have it with Choice Scrarf)


----------



## Golbez (Jan 7, 2010)

18 flinches? Yes, that does sound quite hax.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 8, 2010)

Some actual Pokemon news and not what you guys have been yapping about for the passed pages:

Possible New Pokémon?

With thanks to PkmnCollectors, we have been made aware of a new bit of merchandise that is set to be released in conjunction with the upcoming movie in Japan; Phantom Champion Z. This specific piece of merchandise, PokéBall items that project Pokémon images, focus on many main Pokémon within the movie but two of these items are not yet revealed.
In previous years, the Pokémon blanked out traditionally ended up being the new secret legendary, or a new Pokémon form such as Giratina's Origin Forme. It is possible that these could be either the first known 5th Generation Pokémon or these could be new forms of Pokémon in a similar manner to the Spiky-eared Pichu last year. It is also highly possible that this could just be two Pokémon we already have such as Lugia & Ho-Oh or any other Pokémon set to feature in the movie, but it is still worth knowing but remember it is not confirmed. It is unknown when this will be revealed, perhaps more hints in CoroCoro next week, but we'll get new information to you as soon as possible.

Serebii


----------



## Golbez (Jan 8, 2010)

Interesting... I'm looking forward to the next generation.

On another note, holy damn, I somehow managed to fetch myself a Ditto egg in the lab without knowing. Now I have hax.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 9, 2010)

Pre-ordered and paid HG in full. Now when it's finally released, I just need to pick it up from the store.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 9, 2010)

That's nice. Still awhile before it's released though.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 9, 2010)

I know. :< I'm probably going to buy the strategy guide with it though. I won't really need to use it all, but I just love reading strategy guides anyway


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 9, 2010)

What would you need a strategy guide in pokemon for


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 9, 2010)

There really is no use for it.

I just like reading it.


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 9, 2010)

You're so nerdy marlu


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 9, 2010)

I am always nerdy for Pogeymanz.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 9, 2010)

I love Pogeymanz


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 9, 2010)

Pogeymanz love you too


----------



## Golbez (Jan 9, 2010)

Love pokemonz, I.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 10, 2010)

I have to wait for Europe June release date 

I'll just get the american version from overseas, thankfully the DS is region free pek


----------



## Hentai (Jan 10, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I have to wait for Europe June release date
> 
> I'll just get the american version from overseas, thankfully the DS is region free pek


Welcome to the club


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 10, 2010)

Australia get the games in June as well i think


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 10, 2010)

I have recently been made aware of the two upcoming events in the United States for your Diamond, Pearl & Platinum games. These events, as many of you would have guessed include the Pikachu Coloured Pichu. According to what I have heard, this Pikachu Coloured Pichu event will be given away at the end of this month. This Pichu, when transferred to HeartGold/SoulSilver will allow you access to the special Spiky-eared Pichu in Ilex Forest. Click the picture for more details on this in-game event.
In addition to this, the special Jirachi is also said to be given away instore at the end of February. This Jirachi, when sent to HeartGold/SoulSilver will unlock the special Edge of the Nights Sky PokéWalker Course. It is unknown if the Jirachi will also be given over WiFi like it was in Japan.
Although I trust the person who told me this, it is not confirmed and it's possible that any of the details could change at any time.

-Serebii


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 10, 2010)

ols let Jirachi be WiFi.


----------



## Hentai (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you, Action Replay :ho


----------



## Golbez (Jan 10, 2010)

Action Replay. :ho

Ahaha, I found my first shiny in this thingy now too. A Doduo. It's green.


----------



## Hentai (Jan 10, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Action Replay. :ho
> 
> Ahaha, I found my first shiny in this thingy now too. A Doduo. It's green.



I only use it for those Event Pokemon that activate Ingame Events. 
For Example: I cheat an Arceus so i can obtain a Dialga/Palkia/Giratina on Lv1 later.
Other than that Cheat Pokemon are useless.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 10, 2010)

I use cheats so that I can start with the exact teams I want.

Like, in Emerald I had Regirock and in Platinum I had Registeel as one of my six members. 
Having a lower-than-usual leveled Pokemon is always fun. :ho


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 10, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> I have recently been made aware of the two upcoming events in the United States for your Diamond, Pearl & Platinum games. These events, as many of you would have guessed include the Pikachu Coloured Pichu. According to what I have heard, this Pikachu Coloured Pichu event will be given away at the end of this month. This Pichu, when transferred to HeartGold/SoulSilver will allow you access to the special Spiky-eared Pichu in Ilex Forest. Click the picture for more details on this in-game event.
> In addition to this, the special Jirachi is also said to be given away instore at the end of February. This Jirachi, when sent to HeartGold/SoulSilver will unlock the special Edge of the Nights Sky Pok?Walker Course. It is unknown if the Jirachi will also be given over WiFi like it was in Japan.
> Although I trust the person who told me this, it is not confirmed and it's possible that any of the details could change at any time.
> 
> -Serebii



Good thing I got my event Arceus, Pikachu-colored Pichu and Tanabata Jirachi months ago. Japanese of course, but the Japanese event Pokemon still work on non-Japanese versions of the games.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 11, 2010)

Date for the Pikachu colored- Pichu is to *January 30th to February 14th in any Gamestop around America *


----------



## Dagor (Jan 11, 2010)

Cool I'll get new events. I just completed my pokedex in Pokemon Platinum.


----------



## ChompRock (Jan 11, 2010)

Hrm, I'm thinking of going with a Cyndaquil when I get this, he's an old favorite of mine.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 11, 2010)

Gonna get me a cyndaquil for me as well SoulSilver all the way.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2010)

Pokewalker? Oh this game is a must buy...

No really I'm buying it though, I loved gold.


----------



## Uchiha fan (Jan 11, 2010)

Sweet I cant wait to buy my Soul Sliver version!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 12, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> Date for the Pikachu colored- Pichu is to *January 30th to February 14th in any Gamestop around America *


damn you nintendo why the fuck you don't use WiFi.

i hope some one clone that pichu and trade it to me.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 12, 2010)

Hell better if I can I'll see if I can get you one of your very own.

Best thing about where I live, there are Gamestops EVERYWHERE, and there's no need for a line.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## El Torero (Jan 13, 2010)

New Pokemon game announced for DS...a Pokemon ranger with a Pichu touching the ukelele.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 13, 2010)

what is this i don't even


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 13, 2010)

Never seen the appeal of the Ranger games, they just don't seem very fun.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 13, 2010)

Silver is down and out. 



El Torero said:


> New Pokemon game announced for DS...a Pokemon ranger with a Pichu touching the ukelele.



Yes, I just saw that today! I can't wait for it to be released here. I never played the first Ranger game, but the second one was awesome.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 13, 2010)

That pic is win


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 13, 2010)

Silver


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 13, 2010)

Useless Danbooru


----------



## Golbez (Jan 14, 2010)

Almost done with Platinum now... THIS GAME STILL ISN'T OUT? Damn, I was too fast.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 14, 2010)

2Shea said:


> Never seen the appeal of the Ranger games, they just don't seem very fun.


same here,i probably buy it used just for the Deoxys.

i got another Gracidea Flower on the gpxplus. that a total of tree tresure chest containing the sameting


----------



## Golbez (Jan 15, 2010)

Meh, I've only found one by now - well, atleast one. Contained an Adamant Orb - Dialga. Don't know whether I'll use it. Dialga hasn't ever been all that interesting for me, and the money seems more tempting.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 15, 2010)

2Shea said:


> Never seen the appeal of the Ranger games, they just don't seem very fun.


Same. I like how it is brought into the anime though.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 15, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Meh, I've only found one by now - well, atleast one. Contained an Adamant Orb - Dialga. Don't know whether I'll use it. Dialga hasn't ever been all that interesting for me, and the money seems more tempting.



Use the Adamant Orb, get Dialga egg. Buy Secret Key so you can enter the shop's back room. At the time when the shop inventory resets for the next day, get in there and buy a Corruption Orb. Use Corruption Orb on Dialga egg/Dialga. Get Primal Dialga egg. Hatch Primal Dialga.

Fangasm (at least for me) ensues.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry, but I already sold it.

Someone who really wanted a Dialga asked me to sell it so he could grab it.
In return, I get to get a Lunatone egg, which is the last egg I need from the Hoenn-Dex that isn't an evolution or legendary.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 16, 2010)

I remember that time when I used the cloning glitch on Emerald on Groudon. I deleted 8 of them and I deleted my original one because I thought it was a clone.

T_T


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 16, 2010)

GoS, fight me on Shoddy? :3


----------



## Golbez (Jan 16, 2010)

Is it just me or is Dialga and Palkia way more easy to catch in Platinum than any other legendary ever was? Compared to the lake guardians, I got them in no time at all...


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 16, 2010)

Dialga and Palkia have catch rates of 30, while the Lake Trio have catch rates of 3. Dialga and Palkia are 10 times easier to catch than the Lake Trio.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 16, 2010)

So that's why. 

Doesn't make any sense though. Why would the two big ones be so much easier than the Lake Guardians and Giratina (Atleast Giratina felt harder)?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 16, 2010)

Actually, Giratina has the same as Dialga and Palkia... I think?  I can't remember. ;<

It doesn't make sense.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 16, 2010)

Argh, I missed a Winter Vulpix in the shelter. 
Atleast now I got a Lunatone. Now I just need to evolve alot and I can complete the Hoenn-Dex, bwahaha.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 17, 2010)

eh i havent captured Palkia or Dialga yet  and i beat the elite 4 on aug 10 2009.

today i captured Heatran after i finally decide to train a hypno and use hypnosis to make him sleep because it was hard whit not making him sleep even being in red HP.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 17, 2010)

If you're talking about Platinum, I caught Palkia and Dialga with relative ease (used a regular Pokeball for one and a Great Ball for the other )
But, yea, the Lake Guardians were pretty dificult and I don't get why they have a lower catch rate either. Maybe their exceptional psychic abilities? I dunno


----------



## Golbez (Jan 17, 2010)

Ah, Jumpluff. I can always count on you to make everything go to sleep, making me able to easily capture anything afterwards.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 17, 2010)

I use Mean Look with Crobat. Then those ones on the run can't flee


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 17, 2010)

Help me decide a new Platinum playtrough team fellas.
I'm gonna go with a Gen1 team, just for the hell of it.
Right now I'm at:
Raichu
Poliwrath
Nidoking
Pidgeot/Fearow(Can't decide)
Arcanine
Muk

What do y'all think?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 17, 2010)

Golbez said:


> So that's why.
> 
> Doesn't make any sense though. Why would the two big ones be so much easier than the Lake Guardians and Giratina (Atleast Giratina felt harder)?





Death-kun said:


> Actually, Giratina has the same as Dialga and Palkia... I think?  I can't remember. ;<
> 
> It doesn't make sense.



Yes it makes sense. Dialga/Palkia only have one chance to catch them and they must be fought for storyline progression. It would be unfair for new players to the franchise to be forced to try and capture something with a catch rate of 3. The Lake Trio are not necessary for story progression while you have another change to capture Giratina in Platinum in the Turnback Cave


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 17, 2010)

Falco-san said:


> Help me decide a new Platinum playtrough team fellas.
> I'm gonna go with a Gen1 team, just for the hell of it.
> Right now I'm at:
> Raichu
> ...



Hmm, pretty good. I would go with Pidgeot by the way


----------



## Sen (Jan 17, 2010)

Question- So if you catch Giratina in Diamond/Pearl, can you make him/her go into Origin form?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 17, 2010)

^Not that I know of, but I may be wrong


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 17, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Hmm, pretty good. I would go with Pidgeot by the way



Mmmaaaaaybe.
Fearow is much stronger tho 


Anyway, the Muk gets replaced with a Gengar.
Just becuase Gengar is boss.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 17, 2010)

Sen said:


> Question- So if you catch Giratina in Diamond/Pearl, can you make him/her go into Origin form?



No as you require the Greisous (sp?) Orb which is only available on Platinum And HG/SS games. You can't trade it to Pearl/Diamond


----------



## Stroev (Jan 17, 2010)

It would be nice if Missingno became a real pokemon.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 17, 2010)

Falco-san said:


> Mmmaaaaaybe.
> Fearow is much stronger tho
> 
> 
> ...



I still prefer Pidgeot
Gengar is epic  and maybe you should replace Raichu with something more badass too


----------



## Golbez (Jan 17, 2010)

Replace Raichu with an Electrode.

Electrode is badass, and can blow up in the face of your opponent before they get to react.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 18, 2010)

Stroev said:


> It would be nice if Missingno became a real pokemon.


Two water guns and sky attack FTW!


----------



## Sen (Jan 18, 2010)

Ah sad   So only the Platinum version of him will do that?  I actually have Platinum but still need to finish it


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 18, 2010)

^From what I know. I know that if you trade a Pearl/Diamond Shaymin over to Platinum the Gracidea Flower (or whatever it is. Been playing 2nd gen games, don't remember for certain) won't change it to sky form. I'm guessing Giratina will have the same principles with it's form change 
Oh, and since you haven't finished Platinum, to keep it in that form you gotta find the orb that it's supposed to hold and make it hold it. Tis in Mt. Coronet


----------



## Sen (Jan 18, 2010)

Ah thanks then   lol I don't know if I will finish Platinum really, at the beginning.  I will try and beat Soul Silver soon after it comes out though


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 18, 2010)

You find the Griseous Orb in the Distortion World by going through the alternate entrance. The entrance is where Giratina used to reside in D/P. Though if you fail to catch Giratina in the Distortion World in Platinum on your first try, Giratina will appear in the place where he was in D/P. Also, in HG/SS, Giratina's Origin Forme, Shaymin's Sky Forme, and all the Rotom Formes are available. Well... not so sure about Skymin, but you can get a Giratina-O by doing the HG/SS Arceus event, and you can find the Rotom appliances that let it change it's form inside the Silph Co. building in Saffron City.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 18, 2010)

^ Like I said, haven't played in a while  but I know that it won't work on a Diamond/Pearl to Platinum trade.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 18, 2010)

Also, I made a set of this and posted it in the giveaways if anyone wants it. 8 different avys to choose from too  and I'll change anything you don't like 

Just thought I'd let you know, since this is a Pokemon thread and all


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 19, 2010)

Regarding Shaymin's Sky Forme in HGSS:



			
				@SPP said:
			
		

> Shaymin's Sky Forme was also introduced in Pokémon Platinum. This form is unique in that it is the only form a Pokémon can take that cannot be kept at all times. Instead, it is only available at certain points
> 
> To switch Shaymin's forms, you need the item known as the Gracidea. This item can be obtained from the Goldenrod Flower Shop if you show the woman the special Shaymin given away at events in 2008 & 2009 around the world. This is a Key Item so select it and then select Shaymin and its form will change. However, Shaymin can only be in Sky Forme from 5am to 8pm and will revert when frozen or put in the box.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 19, 2010)

*Damn, my bro traded my old pokemon games for weed. I was like damn bro.*


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 19, 2010)

Like how old? First gen or what? And that sucks, I am sorry


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 19, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Also, I made a set of this and posted it in the giveaways if anyone wants it. 8 different avys to choose from too  and I'll change anything you don't like
> 
> Just thought I'd let you know, since this is a Pokemon thread and all



Lol nice 


I'll continue to post the quality pics I find as usual...gotta do something to pass the time until March 

*Edit:* Like this


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 19, 2010)

^My god that's adorable  I'm finally getting the hang of Gimp. I'm going on a set making rampage


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 19, 2010)

Even though we already knew/assumed this was the case, here's an article from Kotaku about NA HG/SS preorder figurines.



TBH, I'm just going to decline mine when I pick my preorder up.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 19, 2010)

There will probably be stores where they come with them regardless. I bought Platinum at a Walmart and it came with a Giratina Origin form figurine and a DS carrying case. It was regularly priced too


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 19, 2010)

hmmm


----------



## valerian (Jan 19, 2010)

I remember seeing that.  

God damn it, why is it taking soooooo long?  I just want to get my hands on a damn copy of HG.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 19, 2010)

That's pretty awesome, assuming it isn't photoshopped. 

I need to watch that movie again. It was so awesome.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 19, 2010)

^Same here 

So who here's getting what? HG? SS? Or both? 

Imma try to get both, but I'm getting SS first


----------



## valerian (Jan 19, 2010)

Was planning on getting SS, but now I'm getting HG.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 19, 2010)

Why the change? 

This thread should have had a poll for that lol


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 19, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> That's pretty awesome, assuming it isn't photoshopped.
> 
> I need to watch that movie again. It was so awesome.


It was actually in the movie from what I heard 

I just found out that the Game Stop in a mall I usually go to is closing down, and it's only 10 days away from the Colored Pichu event, I'm so lucky  

By any chance does anybody here have a spare event Arceus I can have? I can see if I have another Pokemon you want in return :33


----------



## valerian (Jan 19, 2010)

I wanted SS for Lugia, but I didn't realize you can catch both Ho-oh and Lugia in both games. So I decided to look at the differences between the games, and imo HG had the better exclusives (Gligar, Growlithe and Phanpy), so I chose that instead.


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 19, 2010)

Going with HeartGold, and totally looking forward to getting my hands on one of those figures. I mean, they're made by BOME! That is an incredibly quality figurine company! I'm really excited about that.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 19, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Like how old? First gen or what? And that sucks, I am sorry



*PKMN GLD, SLVR, and GRN were all part of this dead. *


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 19, 2010)

2Shea said:


> Lol nice
> 
> 
> I'll continue to post the quality pics I find as usual...gotta do something to pass the time until March
> ...



Oops, I did it again 

Not only that one, but another one too


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## valerian (Jan 19, 2010)

awesome


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 19, 2010)

@Champagne Supernova: Did you make that? 

@Jotaro Kujo: That looks pretty badass 



Schizm said:


> *PKMN GLD, SLVR, and GRN were all part of this dead. *



That really sucks, sorry.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 19, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> awesome



Holy shit, that's fucked up


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 19, 2010)

I think I'm going to get HG, but I originally wanted SS. I had Gold for GBC... but I always preferred Lugia.

As said before though, since you can get both in each, I may go with HG since it has the better exclusives


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 19, 2010)

What are the exclusives for SS?


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 19, 2010)

For SS: Vulpix, Ninetales, Meowth, Persian, Ledyba, Ledian, Delibird, Skarmory, Teddiursa, Ursaring, Mawile, Gulpin Swalot, & Groudon


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 19, 2010)

Ok, what about HG? Jotaro Kujo mentioned 3 earlier.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm certainly going with Soul Silver and buy Heart Gold for my sister. 

I'm still working on a possible set in time for the U.S. release.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks  I'm still going with SS


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm going with HG, I like Ho-oh I tend to like the least popular legendary mascot of a game like Palkia and Groudon and the fact it has a Phanpy since I want one in my team.


----------



## valerian (Jan 19, 2010)

I thought Groudon was pretty popular. 

Well since I'm so bored atm, who are your favorite baby pokemon?

Here's a list of them if you can't rememeber them all. 




For me it's Riolu, with Munchlax and Togepi closely behind.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 19, 2010)

@Ema Skye: Isn't Groudon on SS? I like Groudon too  but I like Lugia best when it comes to choosing between it and Ho-Oh.

As for the babehs, I loves me some Munchlax  it eats a lot like me  plus it's cute pek


----------



## PaperF (Jan 19, 2010)

I expect to get this game, the same day it gets released. Or probably a week later, if I manage to get the money I need to buy this game. I will going to choose Cyndaquil as my starter, I choosed Totodile before, and I don't like Chikorita at all, which is why I will choose the fire type pokemon this time.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh my God, there are too many cute baby Pokemon. ;~;


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 19, 2010)

I have all three of the originals, so I've started with all three. I think imma go with Totodile and Chikorita since my friend will start with Cyndaquil. In turn, we can make Pokemon babies and trade them to each other


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 19, 2010)

I think I've FINALLY decided on an HG team that I'm going to stick with.

Feraligatr, Dragonite, Snorlax, Crobat, Gliscor and Ampharos.  Though I do feel like switching Gliscor out. :< I might even switch Gliscor with Heracross.

If that's the case, I'll only need to trade over a Dratini egg and a Munchlax egg, instead of those two and a Gligar egg. Since Totodile will be my starter, and the other three can be obtained very early on in the game.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 19, 2010)

Has anybody here preordered yet, specifically at Gamestop? I want to go in and do it soon, but I don't know if they're taking them yet.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah, I've pre-ordered HG already (and paid for the game in full). They've been taking pre-orders for the games since before Christmas I believe. Before the U.S. release date was even announced. 

Also...

"US Retailer Gamestop, has recently announced that they are to be giving away a bonus with orders of Pokémon HeartGold & Pokémon SoulSilver. This bonus is available both online and in-store and will offer figures of the Pokémon Ho-Oh and Lugia for the orders of HeartGold & SoulSilver respectively, as seen pictures. These figures are identical to the figures that were given away in the Japanese release. It has since been announced that other retaillers will carry this bonus, but it's best to check with the ones you're pre-order with. It is not yet known if it will appear in other regions."

I can't wait to get my Ho-Oh figurine.  It can go along with my Giratina Origin Forme figurine lol.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice. I'll go do that this weekend.

And I could do without the figurines. Wierd glances are all those'll get me....


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 19, 2010)

It's not like Pokemon games sell out... Unless it's Wii Fit I don't think Nintendo has that much trouble with meeting the demand.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 19, 2010)

True, but it is neat to get a lil added bonus. Imma pre-order when I get the money


----------



## valerian (Jan 19, 2010)

My HG pokemon team.


----------



## Frieza (Jan 19, 2010)

Smoochum and Magby are the cutest...I decided on SS.. my team will be

 Its been so long.. I keep switching out the team I want to do my first runthrough with.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 19, 2010)

I have eggs from Platinum that I'm going to use as my in-game team.

After that I have a few more teams I'm going to raise, to battle with. Rebreed and raise my primary team...


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 19, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> It's not like Pokemon games sell out... Unless it's Wii Fit I don't think Nintendo has that much trouble with meeting the demand.



No, but Gamestop can be pricks. They wouldn't sell me Diamond on release day because they were holding copies for preorders. They told me to come back the next day to pick up a copy in-store, "just in case they ran out".  

I took my business elsewhere.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 19, 2010)

One more reason to trust stores like Target and K-mart...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2010)

I'll pre order in early February but I haven't had any problems picking up new pokemon releases on the actual release date. At least not at the gamestop I frequent.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 19, 2010)

See, I'd regularly go to Target or Wal Mart for these things, but I have a sort of..."Pokemon complex". 

I know we all shouldn't care what other people think of us and yada yada, but the reality is that I do, and I just feel better buying a hardcore nerd game from hardcore nerds, ala Gamestop.

I know the reasoning may not make sense to some, but it works for me, and that's enough.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm not big on gamestop. There's this store called G2K near me and it is soooooo much better. It's a gamer's/nerd's paradise pek They have manga, comics, new games, used games (bigger variety too), figurines, cards, japanese drinks, an online gaming room with 8 x-box 360's, DDR, and a huge area for the card players. Ahh, I love that place pek and the people are nice and actually know what they are talking about. Also, if you buy anything used, it's litterally been tested and actually works


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 19, 2010)

That sounds pretty damn awesome. Especially the wider variety of games part. I've been looking for certain PS2 games around here for months with no luck at all. 

Persona 4 should not be that fucking hard to find T_T


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 19, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> See, I'd regularly go to Target or Wal Mart for these things, but I have a sort of..."Pokemon complex".
> 
> I know we all shouldn't care what other people think of us and yada yada, but the reality is that I do, and I just feel better buying a hardcore nerd game from hardcore nerds, ala Gamestop.
> 
> I know the reasoning may not make sense to some, but it works for me, and that's enough.



Okay then...



*Kiri Amane said:


> I'm not big on gamestop. There's this store called G2K near me and it is soooooo much better. It's a gamer's/nerd's paradise pek They have manga, comics, new games, used games (bigger variety too), figurines, cards, japanese drinks, an online gaming room with 8 x-box 360's, DDR, and a huge area for the card players. Ahh, I love that place pek and the people are nice and actually know what they are talking about. Also, if you buy anything used, it's litterally been tested and actually works



I have something similar but they don't have manga or comics. DVDs are another story though... And they have an arcade and plushies.

Of course this store won't let you sell your stuff unless it works so they test it.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 20, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> @Ema Skye: Isn't Groudon on SS? I like Groudon too  but I like Lugia best when it comes to choosing between it and Ho-Oh.
> 
> As for the babehs, I loves me some Munchlax  it eats a lot like me  plus it's cute pek



Yeah but I already have a Groudon I got in Ruby which I train instead


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 20, 2010)

Tara, how did you get that image? D: Is there some image generator somewhere?


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 20, 2010)

Which the magical power of photoshop which I suck at using 

: Listen to Me and You and Pikachu (WARNING: it's a song that can get easily stuck in your head D: )

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w89djFF3XOc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 20, 2010)

Well I guess I'm going to get HG... SS is really hard to pass up though, plus I want the Lugia figure haha. It's going to be a hard decision, and no I'm not going to get both lol.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 20, 2010)

There are the g2k locations. You can see if there's one near you 

@Ema Skye: Oh, and I forgot to mention that I also like Palkia best as well


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 20, 2010)

What do you all think of this Sandstorm team I have? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Hippowdon @Leftovers
Ability: Sandstream
Nature: Impish (+ Def, - Sp. Atk)
EVs: 252 HP/168 Def/88 Sp. Def
Moves:
Earthquake
Slack Off
Stealth Rock
Roar

Scizor @Choice Band
Ability: Technician
Nature: Adamant (+ Atk, - Sp. Atk)
EVs: 32 HP/252 Atk/22 Spd
Moves: 
U-Turn
Bullet Punch
Superpower
Pursuit

Tyranitar @Expert Belt
Ability: Sand Stream
Nature: Naive (+ Spd, - Sp. Def)
EVs: 48 Atk/208 Spd/252 Sp. Atk
Moves:
Flamethrower
Ice Beam
Crunch
Superpower

Gliscor @Leftovers
Ability: Sand Veil
Nature: Jolly (+ Spd, - Sp. Atk)
EVs: 212 HP/80 Def/216 Spd
Moves: 
Earthquake
Stone Edge
Roost
Knock Off

Metagross @Choice Scarf
Ability: Clear Body
Nature: Jolly (+ Spd, - Sp. Atk)
EVs: 20 HP/252 Atk/228 Spd/8 Sp. Def
Moves: 
Meteor Mash
Earthquake
Thunderpunch
Explosion

Jirachi @ Leftovers
Ability: Serene Grace
Nature: Timid (+ Spd, - Atk)
EVs: 76 HP/180 Spd/252 Sp. Atk
Moves:
Calm Mind
Psychic
Grass Knot
Thunderbolt


 I think it needs a few modifications at least, but I'd like to hear what you guys think.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 20, 2010)

I think it sounds good (loves me some Tyranitar ) but some of them are low on hp. I would just up that, and it's all good


----------



## Golbez (Jan 20, 2010)

Screw that, just run with your favorites and let them do their stuff. 

Ehm, other than that, from the knowledge I have of teams like that, I suppose it looks fine.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 20, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I think it sounds good (loves me some Tyranitar ) but some of them are low on hp. I would just up that, and it's all good



Well, HP has never really been a problem. Either their base HP is enough to not need EVs, or the EVs they already have are enough to survive their main threats.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 20, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Screw that, just run with your favorites and let them do their stuff.
> 
> Ehm, other than that, from the knowledge I have of teams like that, I suppose it looks fine.



Well, Steel types are my favorite type of Pokemon...


----------



## Golbez (Jan 20, 2010)

Then again it depends whether its a game team or competetive team.
For the former, using favorites can get you through anything including the Frontiers.

For the latter... Not so much.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 20, 2010)

I think I'm just gonna run with it  I haven't devised a team yet


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 20, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Then again it depends whether its a game team or competetive team.
> For the former, using favorites can get you through anything including the Frontiers.
> 
> For the latter... Not so much.



I don't know... My favorites tend to work out well for me when I go against opponents. Raichu, Donphan, Ambipom, Azumarril, Lucario, Togekiss.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 20, 2010)

My HG team:


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 20, 2010)

I tried playing Platinum today. Turned it off after 5 minutes

I need my HG/SS


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 20, 2010)

Me too  I've been playing my old Gold. I can't play the 4th gens, I just can't


----------



## valerian (Jan 20, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> My HG pokemon team.



Team Cyndaquil or team Totodile?


*Spoiler*: __ 






Can't think which pokemon I should have as my sixth, I'd like it to be a flying type. Thinking about either Dragonite, Togekiss or Yanmega.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 21, 2010)

Totodile and Dragonite


----------



## valerian (Jan 21, 2010)

1 for Totodile and Dragonite so far.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 21, 2010)

Can you trade to D/P/P before beating the game the first time through?


----------



## Shiron (Jan 21, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Can you trade to D/P/P before beating the game the first time through?


Yes. As soon as you get the ability to trade, you can trade with DPP.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 21, 2010)

Getting Dragonite will be that much easier then


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2010)

Capfight looks fun, I'm going to give it a shot.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 21, 2010)

Team Emerald:



Team Platinum:



Now I just need to figure out what to get for HG/SS.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jan 21, 2010)

Am I the only one that wouldn't be disappointed if they made all the other types of Eevee like so, if they ever did make more?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't think those quite look unique enough from each other, but decent.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 21, 2010)

Having to gather 7 Eevees is hard enough on its own. Please don't make me have to gather 17.


----------



## valerian (Jan 21, 2010)

The Ghost, Dragon and Steel look the best imo.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 21, 2010)

Panda said:


> Am I the only one that wouldn't be disappointed if they made all the other types of Eevee like so, if they ever did make more?


wow pretty good desings ,any way is there back sprites of those?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 21, 2010)

I hope they make more Eevees  but they gotta be lots cuter


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 21, 2010)

I lol'd. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Rules: Ladder Match, Sleep Clause, Freeze Clause, OHKO Clause, Evasion Clause, Species Clause, Strict Damage Clause, Soul Dew Clause
Death-kun sent out Hippowdon (lvl 100 Hippowdon ♂).
monofighting sent out Machamp (lvl 100 Machamp ♂).
Hippowdon's Sand Stream whipped up a sandstorm!
A sandstorm brewed!
Machamp used Substitute.
Machamp lost 25% of its health.
Machamp made a substitute!
Hippowdon used Roar.
monofighting switched in Heracross (lvl 100 Heracross ♂).
The sandstorm rages.
Heracross is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Heracross lost 6% of its health.

Heracross used Megahorn.
Hippowdon lost 35% of its health.
Hippowdon used Stealth Rock.
Pointed stones float in the air around the foe's team!
The sandstorm rages.
Heracross is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Heracross lost 6% of its health.
Hippowdon's leftovers restored its health a little!
Hippowdon restored 6% of its health.

Heracross used Megahorn.
Hippowdon lost 32% of its health.
Hippowdon used Slack Off.
Hippowdon restored 50% of its health.
The sandstorm rages.
Heracross is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Heracross lost 6% of its health.
Hippowdon's leftovers restored its health a little!
Hippowdon restored 6% of its health.

monofighting switched in Infernape (lvl 100 Infernape ♂).
Pointed stones dug into Infernape.
Infernape lost 12% of its health.
Hippowdon used Roar.
monofighting switched in Heracross (lvl 100 Heracross ♂).
Pointed stones dug into Heracross.
Heracross lost 12% of its health.
The sandstorm rages.
Heracross is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Heracross lost 6% of its health.
Hippowdon's leftovers restored its health a little!
Hippowdon restored 5% of its health.

monofighting switched in Breloom (lvl 100 Breloom ♂).
Pointed stones dug into Breloom.
Breloom lost 6% of its health.
Hippowdon used Roar.
monofighting switched in Infernape (lvl 100 Infernape ♂).
Pointed stones dug into Infernape.
Infernape lost 12% of its health.
The sandstorm rages.
Infernape is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Infernape lost 6% of its health.

Infernape used Hidden Power.
It's super effective!
Hippowdon lost 55% of its health.
Infernape lost 10% of its health.
Hippowdon used Earthquake.
It's super effective!
A critical hit!
Infernape lost 59% of its health.
monofighting's Infernape fainted.
The sandstorm rages.
Hippowdon's leftovers restored its health a little!
Hippowdon restored 6% of its health.

monofighting switched in Hitmontop (lvl 100 Hitmontop ♂).
Pointed stones dug into Hitmontop.
Hitmontop lost 6% of its health.
Hitmontop used Fake Out.
Hippowdon lost 10% of its health.
Hippowdon flinched!
The sandstorm rages.
Hitmontop is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Hitmontop lost 6% of its health.
Hitmontop's leftovers restored its health a little!
Hitmontop restored 6% of its health.
Hippowdon's leftovers restored its health a little!
Hippowdon restored 6% of its health.

Hitmontop used Earthquake.
A critical hit!
Hippowdon lost 34% of its health.
Hippowdon used Slack Off.
Hippowdon restored 50% of its health.
The sandstorm rages.
Hitmontop is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Hitmontop lost 6% of its health.
Hitmontop's leftovers restored its health a little!
Hitmontop restored 6% of its health.
Hippowdon's leftovers restored its health a little!
Hippowdon restored 6% of its health.

monofighting switched in Machamp (lvl 100 Machamp ♂).
Pointed stones dug into Machamp.
Machamp lost 6% of its health.
Hippowdon used Slack Off.
Hippowdon restored 31% of its health.
The sandstorm rages.
Machamp is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Machamp lost 6% of its health.

Machamp used Encore.
Hippowdon got an encore!
Hippowdon used Slack Off.
The sandstorm rages.
Machamp is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Machamp lost 6% of its health.

Death-kun switched in Jirachi (lvl 100 Jirachi).
monofighting switched in Breloom (lvl 100 Breloom ♂).
Pointed stones dug into Breloom.
Breloom lost 6% of its health.
The sandstorm rages.
Breloom is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Breloom lost 6% of its health.
Breloom was badly poisoned!

Jirachi used Psychic.
It's super effective!
Breloom lost 81% of its health.
monofighting's Breloom fainted.
The sandstorm rages.

monofighting has left the room.
Death-kun wins!


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 21, 2010)

I did too


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rules: Ladder Match, Sleep Clause, Freeze Clause, OHKO Clause, Evasion Clause, Species Clause, Strict Damage Clause, Soul Dew Clause
Death-kun sent out Hippowdon (lvl 100 Hippowdon ♂).
CBag sent out Aerodactyl (lvl 100 Aerodactyl ♂).
Aerodactyl is exerting its pressure!
Hippowdon's Sand Stream whipped up a sandstorm!
A sandstorm brewed!
Death-kun switched in Scizor (lvl 100 Scizor ♂).
Aerodactyl used Taunt.
Scizor fell for the taunt!
The sandstorm rages.

CBag switched in Zapdos (lvl 100 Zapdos).
Zapdos is exerting its pressure!
Scizor used Bullet Punch.
It's not very effective...
Zapdos lost 23% of its health.
The sandstorm rages.
Zapdos is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Zapdos lost 6% of its health.
Zapdos's leftovers restored its health a little!
Zapdos restored 6% of its health.

Death-kun switched in Jirachi (lvl 100 Jirachi).
Zapdos used Agility.
Zapdos's speed was sharply raised.
The sandstorm rages.
Zapdos is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Zapdos lost 6% of its health.
Zapdos's leftovers restored its health a little!
Zapdos restored 6% of its health.

Jirachi used Calm Mind.
Jirachi's special attack was raised.
Jirachi's special defence was raised.
Zapdos used Roar.
Death-kun switched in Metagross (lvl 100 Metagross).
The sandstorm rages.
Zapdos is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Zapdos lost 6% of its health.
Zapdos's leftovers restored its health a little!
Zapdos restored 6% of its health.

Zapdos used Agility.
Zapdos's speed was sharply raised.
Metagross used Explosion.
Zapdos lost 77% of its health.
CBag's Zapdos fainted.
Death-kun's Metagross fainted.
The sandstorm rages.

Death-kun switched in Jirachi (lvl 100 Jirachi).
CBag switched in Aerodactyl (lvl 100 Aerodactyl ♂).
Aerodactyl is exerting its pressure!
Aerodactyl used Taunt.
Jirachi fell for the taunt!
Jirachi used Thunderbolt.
It's super effective!
Aerodactyl lost 52% of its health.
The sandstorm rages.

Aerodactyl used Earthquake.
It's super effective!
Jirachi lost 60% of its health.
Jirachi used Thunderbolt.
It's super effective!
Aerodactyl lost 48% of its health.
CBag's Aerodactyl fainted.
The sandstorm rages.
Jirachi's leftovers restored its health a little!
Jirachi restored 6% of its health.

CBag switched in Marowak (lvl 100 Marowak ♂).
Jirachi used Grass Knot.
It's super effective!
Marowak lost 55% of its health.
Marowak used Earthquake.
It's super effective!
Jirachi lost 46% of its health.
Death-kun's Jirachi fainted.
The sandstorm rages.

Death-kun switched in Scizor (lvl 100 Scizor ♂).
Scizor used Bullet Punch.
Marowak lost 45% of its health.
CBag's Marowak fainted.
The sandstorm rages.

CBag switched in Gengar (lvl 100 Gengar ♂).
Scizor used Bullet Punch.
Gengar lost 95% of its health.
Gengar used Hypnosis.
Gengar's attack missed!
The sandstorm rages.
Gengar is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Gengar lost 5% of its health.
CBag's Gengar fainted.

CBag switched in Machamp (lvl 100 Machamp ♂).
Scizor used Bullet Punch.
Machamp lost 58% of its health.
Machamp used Dynamicpunch.
Scizor lost 62% of its health.
Scizor became confused!
The sandstorm rages.
Machamp is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Machamp lost 6% of its health.

Scizor is confused!
Scizor used Bullet Punch.
Machamp lost 36% of its health.
CBag's Machamp fainted.
The sandstorm rages.

CBag switched in Tentacruel (lvl 100 Tentacruel ♂).
Death-kun switched in Gliscor (lvl 100 Gliscor ♂).
Tentacruel used Toxic Spikes.
Toxic Spikes were scattered around the foe's team!
The sandstorm rages.
Tentacruel is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Tentacruel lost 6% of its health.
Tentacruel's leftovers restored its health a little!
Tentacruel restored 6% of its health.

Gliscor used Earthquake.
It's super effective!
Tentacruel lost 81% of its health.
Tentacruel used Toxic Spikes.
Toxic Spikes were scattered around the foe's team!
The sandstorm rages.
Tentacruel is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Tentacruel lost 6% of its health.
Tentacruel's leftovers restored its health a little!
Tentacruel restored 6% of its health.

Gliscor used Earthquake.
It's super effective!
Tentacruel lost 19% of its health.
CBag's Tentacruel fainted.
Death-kun wins!


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 21, 2010)

Is there a place where you can get those?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 21, 2010)

What do you mean?


----------



## valerian (Jan 21, 2010)

I might make a pokemon team on one type, I wonder how a dark, water or ground type team would be...


----------



## Golbez (Jan 21, 2010)

Hippowdon is hax.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 21, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your battle stuff. Where do you get it? Or do you just take the time to type everything?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 21, 2010)

Jotaro, try a bunch of different teams and see what you like. 

Golbez, Hippowdon isn't hax. People just don't know how to get rid of it.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a shiny Darkrai that a friend traded me. It hasn't been beaten by my friends a single time


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 21, 2010)

Another battle. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Rules: Evasion Clause, Extended Game, Freeze Clause, OHKO Clause, Sleep Clause, Timed Battle
Death-kun sent out Hippowdon (lvl 100 Hippowdon ♂).
felojiro sent out Gliscor (lvl 100 Gliscor ♂).
Hippowdon's Sand Stream whipped up a sandstorm!
A sandstorm brewed!
Death-kun switched in Tyranitar (lvl 100 Tyranitar ♂).
Tyranitar's Sand Stream whipped up a sandstorm!
Gliscor used Stealth Rock.
Pointed stones float in the air around the foe's team!
The sandstorm rages.

Tyranitar used Ice Beam.
It's super effective!
Gliscor lost 147% of its health.
Gliscor hung on using its Focus Sash!
Gliscor was frozen solid!
Gliscor is frozen solid!
The sandstorm rages.

Tyranitar used Ice Beam.
It's super effective!
Gliscor lost 147% of its health.
felojiro's Gliscor fainted.
The sandstorm rages.

felojiro switched in Gengar (lvl 100 Gengar ♂).
Gengar used Focus Blast.
Gengar's attack missed!
Tyranitar used Crunch.
It's super effective!
Gengar lost 172% of its health.
felojiro's Gengar fainted.
The sandstorm rages.

felojiro switched in Weezing (lvl 100 Weezing ♂).
Death-kun switched in Jirachi (lvl 100 Jirachi).
Pointed stones dug into Jirachi.
Jirachi lost 6% of its health.
Weezing used Will-o-wisp.
Weezing's attack missed!
The sandstorm rages.
Weezing is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Weezing lost 6% of its health.
Jirachi's leftovers restored its health a little!
Jirachi restored 6% of its health.
Weezing's Black Sludge restored a little health!
Weezing restored 6% of its health.

Jirachi used Psychic.
It's super effective!
Weezing lost 110% of its health.
felojiro's Weezing fainted.
The sandstorm rages.

felojiro switched in Spiritomb (lvl 100 Spiritomb ♂).
Spiritomb is exerting its pressure!
Jirachi used Thunderbolt.
Spiritomb lost 27% of its health.
Spiritomb is paralysed! It may be unable to move!
Spiritomb used Nasty Plot.
Spiritomb's special attack was sharply raised.
The sandstorm rages.
Spiritomb is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Spiritomb lost 6% of its health.
Spiritomb's leftovers restored its health a little!
Spiritomb restored 6% of its health.

Death-kun switched in Hippowdon (lvl 100 Hippowdon ♂).
Hippowdon's Sand Stream whipped up a sandstorm!
Pointed stones dug into Hippowdon.
Hippowdon lost 6% of its health.
Spiritomb used Shadow Ball.
Hippowdon lost 63% of its health.
The sandstorm rages.
Spiritomb is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Spiritomb lost 6% of its health.
Hippowdon's leftovers restored its health a little!
Hippowdon restored 6% of its health.
Spiritomb's leftovers restored its health a little!
Spiritomb restored 6% of its health.

Spiritomb is paralysed! It can't move!
Hippowdon used Roar.
felojiro switched in Crobat (lvl 100 Crobat ♂).
The sandstorm rages.
Crobat is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Crobat lost 6% of its health.
Hippowdon's leftovers restored its health a little!
Hippowdon restored 6% of its health.

Crobat used Hypnosis.
Hippowdon fell asleep!
Hippowdon is fast asleep!
The sandstorm rages.
Crobat is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Crobat lost 6% of its health.
Hippowdon's leftovers restored its health a little!
Hippowdon restored 6% of its health.

Death-kun switched in Scizor (lvl 100 Scizor ♂).
Pointed stones dug into Scizor.
Scizor lost 12% of its health.
Crobat used Air Slash.
Scizor lost 39% of its health.
The sandstorm rages.
Crobat is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Crobat lost 6% of its health.

Scizor used Bullet Punch.
Crobat lost 71% of its health.
Crobat used Heat Wave.
It's super effective!
Scizor lost 132% of its health.
Death-kun's Scizor fainted.
The sandstorm rages.
Crobat is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Crobat lost 6% of its health.

Death-kun switched in Tyranitar (lvl 100 Tyranitar ♂).
Tyranitar's Sand Stream whipped up a sandstorm!
Pointed stones dug into Tyranitar.
Tyranitar lost 12% of its health.
Crobat used Air Slash.
It's not very effective...
Tyranitar lost 10% of its health.
Tyranitar used Ice Beam.
It's super effective!
Crobat lost 79% of its health.
felojiro's Crobat fainted.
The sandstorm rages.

felojiro switched in Spiritomb (lvl 100 Spiritomb ♂).
Spiritomb is exerting its pressure!
Tyranitar used Crunch.
Spiritomb lost 40% of its health.
Spiritomb is paralysed! It can't move!
The sandstorm rages.
Spiritomb is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Spiritomb lost 6% of its health.
Spiritomb's leftovers restored its health a little!
Spiritomb restored 6% of its health.

Tyranitar used Crunch.
Spiritomb lost 36% of its health.
felojiro's Spiritomb fainted.
The sandstorm rages.

felojiro switched in Weavile (lvl 100 Weavile ♂).
Weavile is exerting its pressure!
Weavile used Dynamicpunch.
Weavile's attack missed!
Tyranitar used Superpower.
It's super effective!
Weavile lost 326% of its health.
felojiro's Weavile fainted.
Death-kun wins!


----------



## Golbez (Jan 21, 2010)

And if people can't figure out how to get rid of Hippowdon, it's considered hax, even if it isn't. 

"Looks up Hippowdon on Smogon"


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 21, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I have a shiny Darkrai that a friend traded me. It hasn't been beaten by my friends a single time



LOL, Darkrai is insane when used right.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 21, 2010)

Golbez said:


> And if people can't figure out how to get rid of Hippowdon, it's considered hax, even if it isn't.
> 
> "Looks up Hippowdon on Smogon"



Really, it's called "Don't use Physical attacks on Hippowdon".  People still seem to think that Waterfall or Ice Punch will OHKO the thing, and are somehow surprised when Hippowdon only loses 30% HP and laughs in their faces.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 21, 2010)

I remember fighting against you with a random OU team back when we had that Shoddy tournament.

Hippowdon owned my ass back then.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 21, 2010)

You beat me up with the UU team where you had to spell "REZNOR" with the six Pokemon's first letter in their names. 

I have a different UU team now though.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 21, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Another battle.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously though , do you type those up or is there a site that records wi-fi battles?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 21, 2010)

It's the battle log on Shoddy. You can CTRL + C to copy all the text you've selected. :3


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 21, 2010)

What's Shoddy? A website, yes?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 21, 2010)

Where does one find this program? :33


----------



## valerian (Jan 21, 2010)

Gonna make a sandstorm team.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 21, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Where does one find this program? :33


----------



## valerian (Jan 21, 2010)

Here are the pokemon I want in my Sand Storm team; Garchomp, Donphan, Gliscor, Mamoswine, Tyranitar, and Lucario or Jirachi. Looks ok imo, doubt I'll get Jirachi though, it'll be easier getting Lucario. 

Gonna go on Smogon later on and look for suitable movesets, items and some other shit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2010)

hhmmm I have never battled anyone over wifi before. What is it like when you first start?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 21, 2010)

It's pretty much the same as friend battles except they can be japanese


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I lol'd.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



That was great.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 21, 2010)

I know, right?


----------



## valerian (Jan 22, 2010)

I've got a question about D/P/PT roms, you may have to pm me.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2010)

I think it's okay to discuss ROMs here, you're just not allowed to link them.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 22, 2010)

Too bad pokemon don't have those minigames anymore on the 64 i missed those alot.. lickatongue eating sushi hahaha great times


----------



## Stroev (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah, linking ROMS(and emulators IIRC) isn't allowed.


----------



## valerian (Jan 22, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I think it's okay to discuss ROMs here, you're just not allowed to link them.



Good. 

Just wondering, can you go on wifi on them?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Good.
> 
> Just wondering, can you go on wifi on them?



Nope, you're not able to I don't think.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 22, 2010)

As it stands, rom wifi-ing is basically impossible nowadays.

However, on some roms you can still go Underground despite that. Some of them work, some of them don't.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rules: Ladder Match, Sleep Clause, Freeze Clause, OHKO Clause, Evasion Clause, Species Clause, Strict Damage Clause, Soul Dew Clause
Death-kun sent out Hippowdon (lvl 100 Hippowdon ♂).
DustlandFairytale sent out Gliscor (lvl 100 Gliscor ♂).
Hippowdon's Sand Stream whipped up a sandstorm!
A sandstorm brewed!
Death-kun switched in Tyranitar (lvl 100 Tyranitar ♂).
Tyranitar's Sand Stream whipped up a sandstorm!
Gliscor used Taunt.
Tyranitar fell for the taunt!
The sandstorm rages.

Gliscor used Agility.
Gliscor's speed was sharply raised.
Tyranitar used Ice Beam.
It's super effective!
Gliscor lost 100% of its health.
DustlandFairytale's Gliscor fainted.
The sandstorm rages.

DustlandFairytale has left the room.
Death-kun wins!


----------



## valerian (Jan 22, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Nope, you're not able to I don't think.



Damn, well I'll continue to play Diamond.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 22, 2010)

lol quitters


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 22, 2010)

I hope this isn't a dumb question, but what is rom?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2010)

ROM stands for Read-Only Memory.  It's basically a way to play a game on something it's not intended to be played on.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh. So what is the unintended game player that's played on?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2010)

Usually it's being able to play games on the computer that are meant to be played on game consoles/handheld systems.


----------



## Shiron (Jan 22, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Oh. So what is the unintended game player that's played on?


Emulators. ROMS are the illegal files that are basically illegal copies of video games placed onto the internet, whereas emulators are the computer programs that simulate the consoles/handheld and allow you to play the ROMs.

Unless you mean names of particular emulators... In which case, since they're illegal, I'd prefer not to go there and start naming names, personally, and just leave it at there are different ones for different platforms/handhelds and I'd rather the discussion not really go any farther than that.

Simulators like Shoddy Battle aren't to be confused with emulators/ROMs, though. ROMs are actual copies of games, whereas stuff like Shoddy Battle are programs that are based on Pokemon, but are their own thing, and not just a copy of the game or anything.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 22, 2010)

I see


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 22, 2010)

> Nintendo of Australia has just confirmed that Australia & New Zealand will be getting the games Pokémon HeartGold & Pokémon SoulSilver on the previously rumoured date; March 25th 2010.



Fuck yes 

Just over 2 months to go


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2010)

Come on March 14th, hurry up.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 22, 2010)

I know, right?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2010)

I should probably breed my Munchlax and Dratini egg soon.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 22, 2010)

I'll be getting both :ho

2 weeks apart


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2010)

Why both?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 22, 2010)

Why not?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 22, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I should probably breed my Munchlax and Dratini egg soon.



Ironically, I have both of those in my box  and why not get both? I'm getting both so I can get all of the starters/pokemon (my friend's starting with Cyndaquil, I'm starting with Totodile and Chikorita. We always make sure to get females so we can breed them and trade to each other )


----------



## Munak (Jan 22, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tyrannitar, such a beast. 

I think this'll revive the era of the specialTar.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 22, 2010)

Just preordered SoulSilver. It's the first game I've ever done that for, and I'm getting excited all over again.... 

Which sucks, because I'm already pretty damn excited.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 22, 2010)

I need money first


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 22, 2010)

Officially all decked out in SoulSilver. I'm not changing this set until I have the game in my hands.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice  where did you pre-order at?


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 22, 2010)

Just Gamestop. I payed in full, too. I'm just gonna walk in, grab the goods, and that should be the last anybody sees of me for at least 2 days.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 












My SS team for when i reach the Elite Four :ho

See if you can spot the theme


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 22, 2010)

Slightly large and powerful with varying types?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2010)

Aren't most of them Pokemon that Silver has used some time or another in the Pokemon Special manga?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 22, 2010)

I haven't got to read the manga  (just recently got internet )


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2010)

I just started it. :ho


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 22, 2010)

Sephiroth looks all sweet and homey in your sig 

I preordered Leaf Green at K-Mart, but they said I didn't. I payed a $5 down payment and was supposed to get a strategy guide. So much for that lol


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 22, 2010)

Death got it :ho


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 22, 2010)

Like I said, I haven't got to read it 

:wiggle<------isn't that epic win?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Death got it :ho



I thought so. :ho


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 23, 2010)

I always start reading the manga, and never finish, then have to start over because I forgot what happend.

I just need to read it all in one go sometime


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 23, 2010)

I just need to read it in general


----------



## Sima (Jan 23, 2010)

2 months can't go by fast enough.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 23, 2010)

It's less than two months  don't round up!


----------



## Sima (Jan 23, 2010)

:wiggle Excuse me.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 23, 2010)

Don't you booty shake at me :wiggle
.............


----------



## Sima (Jan 23, 2010)

I really need to figure out what kind of party I am gonna have on Heart Gold.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 23, 2010)

So you admit defeat 

Same here, except with SS


----------



## Majin Dan (Jan 23, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> No, but Gamestop can be pricks. They wouldn't sell me Diamond on release day because they were holding copies for preorders. They told me to come back the next day to pick up a copy in-store, "just in case they ran out".
> 
> I took my business elsewhere.


I kinda hate gamestop. I've decided to stop trading my games into them, they just give so little. And when ever there is some exclusive thing that comes with a pre order, the one i go to never has it.



*Kiri Amane said:


> I'm not big on gamestop. There's this store called G2K near me and it is soooooo much better. It's a gamer's/nerd's paradise pek They have manga, comics, new games, used games (bigger variety too), figurines, cards, japanese drinks, an online gaming room with 8 x-box 360's, DDR, and a huge area for the card players. Ahh, I love that place pek and the people are nice and actually know what they are talking about. Also, if you buy anything used, it's litterally been tested and actually works


Nice, do they give you more for your used game than gamestop?


----------



## Sima (Jan 23, 2010)

I have had trouble with Gamestop as well, when I would buy used games, I would always have to take them back due to the fact that alot of them wouldn't work. Its like they don't care if they give you merch that is defective.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 23, 2010)

Majin Dan said:


> I kinda hate gamestop. I've decided to stop trading my games into them, they just give so little. And when ever there is some exclusive thing that comes with a pre order, the one i go to never has it.
> 
> 
> Nice, do they give you more for your used game than gamestop?



Yes they do. Plus, they test the stuff you sell them before they buy it from you to make sure it works. In otherwords, if you buy a game there, it works  2Shea and Sima know what I'm talking about. We all live near the same one  I bought a used psp there about a month ago (for the new KH game coming out, Birth by Sleep pek) and there's not a thing wrong with it. It looks brand new. Plus, you get a sheet that states all the things they test on it to make sure it's working correctly. They are very thourough  and if something messes up on it, you can bring it back within a month of buying it and they'll fix it for free. That store is amazing pek


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jan 23, 2010)

Johto Region Pokemon were and will always be my favourite generation of pokemon!!
This game outta be awesome!!


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 23, 2010)

It shall be awesome


----------



## Sima (Jan 23, 2010)

Hell yeah xP The Johto series was the best games they put out, nothing else has compared to them in my opinion.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 23, 2010)

Nope. Nothing  I can't wait  I'm impatient


----------



## Stalin (Jan 23, 2010)

The GSC games haven't aged that well.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 23, 2010)

Man, I'm probably going to have no life once Heart Gold and Soul Silver are released.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 23, 2010)

March 25th 2010 - Aussies release date.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2010)

OMG, it's been a few days since I last decided on my HG team, and I'm not having the feeling of changing it again.  I think I finally found a team to stick with!


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2010)

When I get to choose my Kanto starter after beating the Pokemon League though, I'm choosing Charmander.  

And once I get to choose my Hoenn starter after beating Red, I'm choosing Treecko.  

So I'll have Feraligatr, Charizard and Sceptile. Sounds awesome.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 23, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> So I'll have Feraligatr, Charizard and Sceptile. Sounds awesome.



Very nice group


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jan 23, 2010)

I never plan my teams, it'd take out all the fun. I only plan out my starter, which'll be Cyndaquil.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 23, 2010)

Any team of mine will start out with a Hoppip and Torchic. No exceptions.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2010)

But planning can be fun too. D:



2Shea said:


> Very nice group



Well, I wanted to end up having a Fire, Water and Grass starter anyway.  And considering those three are my favorite starters, I can say the situation couldn't have turned out any better.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 23, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Well, I wanted to end up having a Fire, Water and Grass starter anyway.  And considering those three are my favorite starters, I can say the situation couldn't have turned out any better.



Yeah I'll most likely do the same, or at least something similar.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 23, 2010)

I think imma wing it


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 23, 2010)

All I know is that I need Feraligatr, Ampharos, and Espeon. The rest is up in the air.

Although I think I'm leaning towards Ninetales for my fire type....


----------



## Majin Dan (Jan 24, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Yes they do. Plus, they test the stuff you sell them before they buy it from you to make sure it works. In otherwords, if you buy a game there, it works  2Shea and Sima know what I'm talking about. We all live near the same one  I bought a used psp there about a month ago *(for the new KH game coming out, Birth by Sleep pek)* and there's not a thing wrong with it. It looks brand new. Plus, you get a sheet that states all the things they test on it to make sure it's working correctly. They are very thourough  and if something messes up on it, you can bring it back within a month of buying it and they'll fix it for free. That store is amazing pek


Sweet i should check to see if there are any by me
(how was BBS?)



DragonTiger said:


> All I know is that I need Feraligatr, Ampharos, and Espeon. The rest is up in the air.
> 
> Although I think I'm leaning towards Ninetales for my fire type....



I could never get into Ampharos, can you try selling it to me? like what you like about it?


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 24, 2010)

Majin Dan said:


> I could never get into Ampharos, can you try selling it to me? like what you like about it?



Well I probably won't be able to do that. I haven't actually used one in about six or seven years. I'm just using it for pure nostalgia purposes.  

I'd imagine it's generally a good Pokemon to use, though. Most 3 staged Pokemon are.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Death-kun (Jan 24, 2010)

Holy shit, I heard Birth by Sleep. 

And CS, that Giratina pic is awesome.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 24, 2010)

I'll be using Ampharos, at least until the end of Johto. I haven't used one since my original Gold though so yeah lol.

I really liked it back then, and as DragonTiger said, it's mainly for nostalgia purposes, but also it's not a bad pokemon at all.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jan 24, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> When I get to choose my Kanto starter after beating the Pokemon League though, I'm choosing Charmander.



Wait wait, you can get a Kanto starter right after beating the league? I thought you get one after beating the 16 gyms and Red?

If you're right, woooooooot.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 24, 2010)

You get a Kanto starter after beating all 16 gyms. You get a Hoenn starter once you beat Red.

Granted, with the ability to capture Torchic via Pokewalker, Treecko and Mudkip are better choices due to not being available via a different method.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 24, 2010)

Really, after beating all 16 Gyms? I thought it was when you first got to Kanto.

Oh well.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 24, 2010)

Dear God.  Castform has been angered.


----------



## valerian (Jan 24, 2010)

Someone please stop Castform from playing with the lego.


----------



## Sima (Jan 24, 2010)

I know all the starters I am gonna get

Cyndaquil, Charmander, then Torchic.

no...I am deffinately not a fire type fanaticpek


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 24, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Someone please stop Castform from playing with the lego.



Castform can do whatever he wants. 



Sima said:


> I know all the starters I am gonna get
> 
> Cyndaquil, Charmander, then Torchic.
> 
> no...I am deffinately not a fire type fanaticpek



So many Fire types. pek


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 24, 2010)

I am definitely ordering this... pek


----------



## Sima (Jan 24, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> So many Fire types. pek



Fire types are amazingpek 

theres not enough of them


----------



## valerian (Jan 24, 2010)

I'll be getting Totodile, Charmander and Treecko. 



Death-kun said:


> Castform can do whatever he wants.



Not with my lego.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 24, 2010)

Sima said:


> Fire types are amazingpek
> 
> theres not enough of them



I have to agree. Compared to Water types and most other types, there aren't many Fire types at all. There aren't even many Ghost types either. 

There need to finally be some Fire types that don't totally suck. The Fire types that don't suck currently are Charizard, Infernape, Heatran, Magby, Ho-Oh, Cyndaquil and Flareon. 

The rest are sort of... meh, to me. :< Magmortar looks weird, they could've made him look better than Magmar at least.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 24, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'll be getting Totodile, Charmander and Treecko.
> 
> Not with my lego.



Oh, same here. 

Fine, I have enough legos for him.


----------



## Sima (Jan 24, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I have to agree. Compared to Water types and most other types, there aren't many Fire types at all. There aren't even many Ghost types either.
> 
> There need to finally be some Fire types that don't totally suck. The Fire types that don't suck currently are Charizard, Infernape, Heatran, Magby, Ho-Oh, Cyndaquil and Flareon.
> 
> The rest are sort of... meh, to me. :< Magmortar looks weird, they could've made him look better than Magmar at least.



Especially Water types, there are so many of them.

D: Yeah tell me about it, Arcanine isn't that bad either, the rest are just meh >.< 

Yeah, Magmortar didn't get a good character design at all.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 24, 2010)

I like my electric types. Most of the time in fictional stories with elemental powers fire is the go to ability for heroes, and to me fire is usually over hyped.

Granted there are fire pokemon that I love myself, Typlosion, Infernape... Hmm... I thought I use more than just those... Most of the pokemon I have that use fire attacks are not fire type... I keep Infernape mainly because it's a fighting type...


----------



## Sima (Jan 24, 2010)

Electric is good too, I just favor fire over all. I really like Ice and Dark too.


----------



## valerian (Jan 24, 2010)

Fire types are just too weak against too many commonly used moves.


----------



## Sima (Jan 24, 2010)

That is true xP I just can't help but use them though xD


----------



## valerian (Jan 24, 2010)

Same. pek


----------



## Sima (Jan 24, 2010)

xD They are too loveable.


----------



## valerian (Jan 24, 2010)

I personally think it's the badass designs some of them have. 

What's everyone favorite types, and least favorites?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 24, 2010)

Electric, Ground, Normal, Water, Fighting, Flying, Psychic, Dragon, Ghost, Ice, Steel, Poison.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 24, 2010)

Sima said:


> Especially Water types, there are so many of them.
> 
> D: Yeah tell me about it, Arcanine isn't that bad either, the rest are just meh >.<
> 
> Yeah, Magmortar didn't get a good character design at all.



There are so many Water types, it's sort of crazy. And a lot of them don't even look cool and aren't usable at all. :<

Arcanine is pretty cool as well. Vulpix is cute, but for some reason, I think Ninetales is meh. :/

I liked Magmar's design though. Wasn't big and bulky, had flames coming from all over it's body, and whatnot. The only good thing from Magmortar's design is it's arm cannons. 



Drunkenwhale said:


> I like my electric types. Most of the time in fictional stories with elemental powers fire is the go to ability for heroes, and to me fire is usually over hyped.
> 
> Granted there are fire pokemon that I love myself, Typlosion, Infernape... Hmm... I thought I use more than just those... Most of the pokemon I have that use fire attacks are not fire type... I keep Infernape mainly because it's a fighting type...



Oh, so Electric is your favorite type then? But yeah, I know what you mean about that lol. Fire seems to be so prevalent in stories quite often. It's sort of like the "basic" elemental power, if you will.

Steel types are my favorites though. Just gotta love those defenses. And most of my favorite Pokemon have the Steel type anyway. 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Fire types are just too weak against too many commonly used moves.



But the Fire moves themselves sure are helpful. Skarmory and Forretress, meet Flamethrower.


----------



## Sima (Jan 24, 2010)

Favorite type; obviously Fire.

Least Favorite Type; probably Bug types 



Death-kun said:


> There are so many Water types, it's sort of crazy. And a lot of them don't even look cool and aren't usable at all. :<
> 
> Arcanine is pretty cool as well. Vulpix is cute, but for some reason, I think Ninetales is meh. :/
> 
> I liked Magmar's design though. Wasn't big and bulky, had flames coming from all over it's body, and whatnot. The only good thing from Magmortar's design is it's arm cannons.



 I know right? its horrible.

Vulpix is my favorite pokemon of all time Too cuuutepek
 Yeah Ninetails is pretty, but not the best in the world.

xD Yeah Magmar is pretty bad ass.  Cannon arms are epic.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 24, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> What's everyone favorite types, and least favorites?



Like I just said, my favorite are Steel types. My least favorite would have to be... darn, I can't think of a least favorite.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 24, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Oh, so Electric is your favorite type then? But yeah, I know what you mean about that lol. Fire seems to be so prevalent in stories quite often. It's sort of like the "basic" elemental power, if you will.
> 
> Steel types are my favorites though. Just gotta love those defenses. And most of my favorite Pokemon have the Steel type anyway.



I made my list of types that I like the best. Most of the pokemon I raise either have those types ore otherwise access a move from those types.

But as far as elemental powers as a whole are, in other fictional stories, I like Electricity and Wind. Of course, one idea I had for a fighting game had the lead using fire, but there was also one with wind and electricity... (The manga I'm working on has the main character using electricity though... Fire isn't seen much...)


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 24, 2010)

Sima said:


> Favorite type; obviously Fire.
> 
> Least Favorite Type; probably Bug types :arg
> 
> ...



You don't like Bug types at all? D:

Down with Water types!  Except Manaphy~ <3

Vulpix is so irresistibly cute. <333 Ninetales is pretty yeah, but not cute. 



Drunkenwhale said:


> I made my list of types that I like the best. Most of the pokemon I raise either have those types ore otherwise access a move from those types.
> 
> But as far as elemental powers as a whole are, in other fictional stories, I like Electricity and Wind. Of course, one idea I had for a fighting game had the lead using fire, but there was also one with wind and electricity... (The manga I'm working on has the main character using electricity though... Fire isn't seen much...)



Yup, just saw. So that means you like 12 out of the 17 types then. Or like those 12 the most at least.  And that's just so you don't need to worry about those other 5 types, as you have moves from those types.

Why electricity and wind so much? Just the way it's used and whatnot? I admit, the way it looks in my mind is cool at least. Lightning bolts and vicious gusts.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 24, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Yup, just saw. So that means you like 12 out of the 17 types then. Or like those 12 the most at least.  And that's just so you don't need to worry about those other 5 types, as you have moves from those types.
> 
> Why electricity and wind so much? Just the way it's used and whatnot? I admit, the way it looks in my mind is cool at least. Lightning bolts and vicious gusts.



I like them the most.

Yes, well, I can't let my Raichu fall to a Swampert because it doesn't have Grass Knot, or let my Ambipom be beaten by Scizor without hitting it with a fire punch. (Ironically, I also use Swampert and Scizor...)

Electricity... Uh... Let's see that's a long story. When I was I believe three or four when I moved into my first house (I lived in a condo the first three years of my life) it was raining. My first real memory of rain. It was also a thunderstorm so I was rather amazed with how the lightning lit up the cloudy sky. It was in my opinion breathtaking, still is if a thunderstorm could be like that again.

As far as wind is concerned, I like windy days, most of the windy weather I encounter takes place during Autumn, my favorite season, and I like the concept of .


----------



## valerian (Jan 24, 2010)

Favorite types: Fire, Water, Bug, Dark and Steel. Least favorites: Grass, Poison and Rock.

Funnily enough, Bulbasaur is my favorite kanto starter.  To be honest, I like all grass starters (except for Chikorita).



Death-kun said:


> There are so many Water types, it's sort of crazy. And a lot of them don't even look cool and aren't usable at all. :<



Same with grass. 



			
				Death-kun said:
			
		

> Arcanine is pretty cool as well. Vulpix is cute, but for some reason, I think Ninetales is meh. :/



Arcanine is the best!  Been one of my favorite pokemon since the day I became a pokemon fan.



			
				Death-kun said:
			
		

> I liked Magmar's design though. Wasn't big and bulky, had flames coming from all over it's body, and whatnot. The only good thing from Magmortar's design is it's arm cannons.



Yeah I was disappointed with Magmortar's design. 



Sima said:


> Favorite type; obviously Fire.
> 
> Least Favorite Type; probably Bug types



Bug types are awesome!


----------



## Newton (Jan 24, 2010)

Dark Ghost Psychic Ice Fire Ground ftw


----------



## Golbez (Jan 24, 2010)

Fire-Types are being smashed against the wall. 
I mean, seriously, there were only FIVE new Fire-Types in Generation 4. That means that other than the starters, there was only Heatran and Magmortar.

While it may not be one of my favorite types, it still annoys me a bit. 

Hopefully they'll give us some new Fire Type families other than the starter in Generation 5.


----------



## Sima (Jan 24, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> You don't like Bug types at all? D:
> 
> Down with Water types!  Except Manaphy~ <3
> 
> Vulpix is so irresistibly cute. <333 Ninetales is pretty yeah, but not cute.


I only like a few of them  I am not a fan of bug types.

 Yeah! I like Kyogre though, and Phione and Manaphy as well xD

Exactly xD



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Bug types are awesome!



Not in my opinion they are not


----------



## Golbez (Jan 24, 2010)

My favorite type... I dunno: Grass, Fire or Electric. One of those.

My least favorite... Probaly Dragon or Ghost type. Never really cared for them and they're both annoying as hell to be against.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 24, 2010)

From favorite to least favorite:

Water, Ghost, Poison, Psychic, Steel, Normal, Ice, Dragon, Dark, Grass, Fire, Ground, Electric, Bug, Flying, Rock, Fighting.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 24, 2010)

Majin Dan said:


> Sweet i should check to see if there are any by me
> (how was BBS?)
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't gotten it yet  it hasn't been released here yet.

As for types, water owns  My other faves would have to be Dark, Psychic, Ice, and Dragon


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jan 24, 2010)

Favorite types are Fire, Dark, Steel, and Dragon. I don't really have least favorite types, but the ones I rarely ever use are Bug and Poison, with flying a bit distant third. 

I'm sure all the Fire lovers here were heavily influenced by Charizard ;D. I know I am.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 24, 2010)

Fire isn't my fave, but I do love Charizard


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jan 24, 2010)

Who doesn't? =d

Favorite all time. I'm even willing to get Feraligatr instead of Typhlosion, and then maining Charizard later.

I haven't been reading much about the game, but at what point of the game can I start trading with DPPL? Or can I do it anytime?


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 24, 2010)

So we're doing this? Okay lol.

Favorite types: Fire, Ice, Electric, Ghost, Psychic.

Fighting and Flying prolly come in there somewhere too, but I'm not sure where lol.



Da_Ultimate said:


> I haven't been reading much about the game, but at what point of the game can I start trading with DPPL? Or can I do it anytime?



I believe you have to wait until you defeat the E4, but tbh I'm not entirely sure. Since they're technically of the same generation of games you may be able to after the first gym or something.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 24, 2010)

Da_Ultimate said:


> Who doesn't? =d
> 
> Favorite all time. I'm even willing to get Feraligatr instead of Typhlosion, and then maining Charizard later.
> 
> I haven't been reading much about the game, but at what point of the game can I start trading with DPPL? Or can I do it anytime?



Well I don't love Charizard, but he's easily the best of the Kanto Starters. Once I beat the game, I tend to dump whatever Starter I used.

You are able to trade I think once you are able to get your pokedex, and the ability to catch pokemon.

When the games came out in Japan that was among one of the first things that was mentioned.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 24, 2010)

It needs to hurry up and come out here  it's coming out in March, right? Aren't there a lot of games coming out in March? For example (from what I've heard anyway, might be wrong): SS, HG, Final Fantasy XIII, Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep. <----Again, I might be wrong about that


----------



## Shiron (Jan 24, 2010)

2Shea said:


> I believe you have to wait until you defeat the E4, but tbh I'm not entirely sure. Since they're technically of the same generation of games you may be able to after the first gym or something.


Nah, that was FR/LG's system. In HG/SS, they just got rid of that idea, and made it so that you can trade with DPP as soon as you get the ability to trade.


----------



## Sima (Jan 24, 2010)

the wait is killing me more now that I know when its coming out.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 24, 2010)

Same here  and I love your sig btw


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't mean to be an ass...but you guys STILL play pokemon?!?!?!?!


----------



## valerian (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't understand?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 24, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> I don't mean to be an ass...but you guys STILL play pokemon?!?!?!?!



Yes? What's the big deal? And this is a thread talking about the release of the new game. I doubt there is anyone posting in here that doesn't still play it. We're awaiting the release so we can play it and if you aren't, why post here?


----------



## Sannin13 (Jan 24, 2010)

ya pokemon is the best, what is wrong with still playing.  as long as they keep releaseing games i will keep playing. the only reason i have a ds is to play pokemon so who cares............as for me i am a grass and ground lover but i like water too


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 24, 2010)

Shiron said:


> Nah, that was FR/LG's system. In HG/SS, they just got rid of that idea, and made it so that you can trade with DPP as soon as you get the ability to trade.



Ahh okay awesome. I doubt I'll trade anything over, I prefer to play through fresh at least for the first time, but that's nice to know. 



Sima said:


> the wait is killing me more now that I know when its coming out.



Yeah I know really, I have to say within the past week or two it's become increasingly hard to wait.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 24, 2010)

I hate waiting


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 24, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> I don't mean to be an ass...but you guys STILL play pokemon?!?!?!?!



So... I still play Mario.

If a game is fun wouldn't you play it?

(Granted I did say this was going to be my last pokemon game...)


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 24, 2010)

I still play Mario too and so does my 39 year old mom and 42 year old uncle. Is that so wrong?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 24, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> I don't mean to be an ass...but you guys STILL play pokemon?!?!?!?!



To neg or not to neg, that is the question.


----------



## Sima (Jan 24, 2010)

I've been playing these games since I was about 5, I am not quiting now xD


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 24, 2010)

Me either. I really don't see the problem in playing an amusing game.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 24, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> To neg or not to neg, that is the question.



It was actually a question? xD

Yeah I've been playing Pokemon since I was in 6th grade, and the only games I didn't buy when they actually first came out were Ruby and Sapphire. But I did get Emerald


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 24, 2010)

I pretty much have them all  that goes for Mario too


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 24, 2010)

I guess I must be normal then, since I don't own all the games.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 24, 2010)

Not _all_ of them, just pretty close to all


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 24, 2010)

I started with red when it first came out, been playing ever since then, it's still my favorite.

While I would say Pokemon Stadium is my second favorite game.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 24, 2010)

I liked Pokemon Stadium 2 better than the original. I liked how you could do mystery gift and whatnot  and I liked quite a few of the mini-games better


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 24, 2010)

They should release a Pokemon Stadium to coincide with the release of HG/SS.

PBR is a pretty boring game if you don't have wi-fi.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't have it yet, but I have a friend who is willing to sell it to me (and my Wii is currently not working )


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 24, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> They should release a Pokemon Stadium to coincide with the release of HG/SS.
> 
> PBR is a pretty boring game if you don't have wi-fi.



Well because PBR works with HGSS that isn't going to happen...

Shame, I want the mini-games to return. I had fond memories... Of course I really never did anything beyond mini-games and free battle... (completed the Trainer's school in Stadium 2, but I mainly played the mini-games.)

Hey if anyone wants to battle on PBR I'm up for it, sometimes when I battle online I want to use more than three-four pokemon, yunno?


----------



## Kek (Jan 25, 2010)

I bought all the pokemon games, minus the puzzle/pinball games. 

I also wish they'd bring out a Pokemon Collosseum 3


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 25, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> They should release a Pokemon Stadium to coincide with the release of HG/SS.


Especially since Colosseum, XD, and PBR were pretty fail.

Go Team Snagem!



*Kiri Amane said:


> I liked Pokemon Stadium 2 better than the original. I liked how you could do mystery gift and whatnot  and I liked quite a few of the mini-games better



Stadium 2 lacks the epic final battle against Mewtwo.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 25, 2010)

Pokemon in traditional art style.

Warning: Very Large Files​


----------



## Golbez (Jan 25, 2010)

Cloyster looks like something out of Full Metal Alchemist.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 25, 2010)

Pretty awesome.

They look like Megami Tensai monsters.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 25, 2010)

I find it funny how Clefairy looks a bit like Isamu Akai's Clefairy.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 25, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Cloyster looks like something out of Full Metal Alchemist.


So true.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jan 25, 2010)

Favorites from greatest to least: Ice, Water, Steel, Grass, Normal, Bug
Least Favorites: Ghost, Physic, Fighting.

Everything else is okay in my opinion.

Am I the only one who wants just a new region when the 5th Gen. comes out but no new Poekmon?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 25, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> I don't mean to be an ass...but you guys STILL play pokemon?!?!?!?!



Get out         .


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 25, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I liked Pokemon Stadium 2 better than the original. I liked how you could do mystery gift and whatnot  and I liked quite a few of the mini-games better





Champagne Supernova said:


> They should release a Pokemon Stadium to coincide with the release of HG/SS.
> 
> PBR is a pretty boring game if you don't have wi-fi.


I have no idea why HAL didn't follow up with more Stadium games after GSC. I actually had a lot of fun with the mini-games. Sure, Colosseum and Gale of Darkness had a story, but it was pretty lacking as you had to go through a list and snag 'em instead of just being able to roam, though GoD fixed that a little bit. I never touched PBR because it just seemed like it was just playing the new games on TV and not getting much out of it.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jan 25, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> You are able to trade I think once you are able to get your pokedex, and the ability to catch pokemon.
> 
> When the games came out in Japan that was among one of the first things that was mentioned.



Shit I hope so, if I can transfer a charmander from my kid sister's Diamond, I'll pick totodile then.




narutosushi said:


> I don't mean to be an ass...but you guys STILL play pokemon?!?!?!?!



Tbh, I barely played DPPL, only borrowed it from my sis from time to time. But this is a classic. Loved playing crystal when I was a kid, and no fucking way I'm gonna pass up the chance to play a completely revamped one.

Once I finish GOW3, I'll be hooked on this one for a min. Haven't messed with my DS in months..


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 25, 2010)

I still play of course~
I'm impatiently awaiting the release of 4 games currently


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 25, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Yes? What's the big deal? And this is a thread talking about the release of the new game. I doubt there is anyone posting in here that doesn't still play it. We're awaiting the release so we can play it and if you aren't, why post here?



just asking



Sephiroth said:


> To neg or not to neg, that is the question.



you neg rep me because i asked a question....you'd probably cry to sleep if i called you a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 25, 2010)

^There's no need for you to come on here and be rude simply because people like Pokemon. That's what this thread is about. It's not for people to come on here and diss it. It's impolite and unecessary, so please don't post on here dissing Pokemon and the people who simply thought your post was rude/unecessary/immature. There's no need to come here and try to start trouble, k?


----------



## Sima (Jan 25, 2010)

:3 just ignore the haters


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 25, 2010)

Just simply making a point. Posts like that are unnecessary


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jan 25, 2010)

Idk if it's because of how he had plenty of "?!!?" in his post, but why are you people being sensitive? He asked a question. I didn't take it as being offensive. I wouldn't give a darn about what people think anyway.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm not hurt/offended, I just didn't find this the place to ask. Tis a thread for fans excited about the release, yes?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jan 25, 2010)

True, but it is a thread about pokemon.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 25, 2010)

Meh. Well, it should be a given that we play lol if we're talking about playing this one. I figured it as a post to cause trouble.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jan 25, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Meh. Well, it should be a given that we play lol if we're talking about playing this one. I figured it as a post to cause trouble.



Lol yeah, but I did mention in an earlier post that I haven't been playing pokemon for years. The last one I finished was Fire red. I'm just looking forward to this game because GSC was a classic and probably one of my all time faves. I'm as excited about this game dropping as I am about GOW3. March will be a good ass month <3.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 25, 2010)

I just ordered  and .

Life is good.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 25, 2010)

Da_Ultimate said:


> Lol yeah, but I did mention in an earlier post that I haven't been playing pokemon for years. The last one I finished was Fire red. I'm just looking forward to this game because GSC was a classic and probably one of my all time faves. I'm as excited about this game dropping as I am about GOW3. March will be a good ass month <3.



Yea, but that's still different, and yes, March shall be a good ass month 



Death-kun said:


> I just ordered  and .
> 
> Life is good.



Can't see what you ordered. I clicked and it said referral denied


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _I got both of these <3_


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 25, 2010)

Everyone shhh and make peace with a Pikachu 




And Death, your stuff still isn't working xD I suggest you upload the images somewhere else haha.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 25, 2010)

I guess I'm gonna have to save and upload from Tinypic.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 







 It better have worked this time.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 25, 2010)

2Shea said:


> Everyone shhh and make peace with a Pikachu .


Speaking of squeaks, five days until we can get Pikachu-colored Pikachu @ GameStop!

BTW, why does the thread title still say "Confirmed!!"?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 25, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It still doesnt work  maybe you used the wrong link 

As for that, I don't know if thread titles can be changed. I certainly don't know how


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 25, 2010)

I guess it will never be seen then.


----------



## Kek (Jan 25, 2010)

They worked for me. For those who still can't see it, its Jirachi and Manaphy plusies.


----------



## Sima (Jan 25, 2010)

Jiraichi and manaphy plushies?! 

how cute


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 25, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I guess it will never be seen then.



It works now  they're cute pek


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 25, 2010)

I preordered these 


*Spoiler*: __ 










And yes I know the guide was not needed, but I got one when I got my original Gold and I have to completely re-live the experience


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 25, 2010)

Have fun with that


----------



## Kek (Jan 25, 2010)

HG all the way. 

though i'll just end up getting both versions anyway.


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 25, 2010)

Hm, the HeartGold/SoulSilver guide looks considerably smaller than the massive anthology that was the Platinum strategy guide. That thing was monstrous.


----------



## valerian (Jan 25, 2010)

So when are HG/SS coming out again? I forgot.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jan 25, 2010)

March 14th, google works wonders.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes it does  Like your sig by the way  .Hack, yes?


----------



## valerian (Jan 25, 2010)

Is that the UK release date aswell?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 25, 2010)

Europe gets HG/SS only a week after the US release, and Australia gets it the day after Europe gets it I believe.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 25, 2010)

2Shea said:


> I preordered these
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Player's guides haven't been necessary since GameFAQs, but I still get them because the maps and information is more convenient for me. Done the same with the older games.



OniTasku said:


> Hm, the HeartGold/SoulSilver guide looks considerably smaller than the massive anthology that was the Platinum strategy guide. That thing was monstrous.


Yeah, it really was. Maybe this time there aren't two different Pok?dex pages (Sinnoh and National) this time. Yeesh. Either that or the image isn't the final product. Or this doesn't have a proper Pok?dex similar to the D/P guide.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 25, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> Player's guides haven't been necessary since GameFAQs, but I still get them because the maps and information is more convenient for me. Done the same with the older games.




Yeah that's very true, the convenience factor really bumps it up. Plus like you said the maps are nice to have.


Also yeah I had forgotten about the Pichu, I'll have to be sure to pick it up.


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 25, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> Yeah, it really was. Maybe this time there aren't two different Pokédex pages (Sinnoh and National) this time. Yeesh. Either that or the image isn't the final product. Or this doesn't have a proper Pokédex similar to the D/P guide.



I kind of have a feeling that's just a stock image and not the finalized strategy guide. I can't possibly imagine a guide larger than the Platinum one; in fact, I'm afraid of that very idea. 

Though, if it is that massive (dare I say, even more), at the least it will be good for a few chuckles. Although, sometimes it makes it difficult if I'm on the bus and having a absolute need to browse through the guide for help or just information in general and someone oversees me doing so. That thing was just so bulky, it was just a tad embarrassing and one of the few times I've felt my age for playing Pokemon.


----------



## Kek (Jan 25, 2010)

I got the Platinum Guide. It was pretty useless tbh.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 25, 2010)

2Shea said:


> Yeah that's very true, the convenience factor really bumps it up. Plus like you said the maps are nice to have.


Though what I didn't like about the Platinum guide is that the maps had absolutely no trainers or items noted on them, so I had to go find them all myself which was a real pain. Sometimes I wish NP still did the guides. At least then it didn't take 40 pages to get to the walkthrough.



OniTasku said:


> I kind of have a feeling that's just a stock image and not the finalized strategy guide. I can't possibly imagine a guide larger than the Platinum one; in fact, I'm afraid of that very idea.
> 
> Though, if it is that massive (dare I say, even more), at the least it will be good for a few chuckles. Although, sometimes it makes it difficult if I'm on the bus and having a absolute need to browse through the guide for help or just information in general and someone oversees me doing so. That thing was just so bulky, it was just a tad embarrassing and one of the few times I've felt my age for playing Pokemon.


Yeah, I'd blame the massive book then. Never too old to play it though.


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 25, 2010)

It's like I was carrying around a weapon or something. I suppose if I needed a blunt instrument to do someone in, the Platinum guide might just do the job.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 26, 2010)

The Platinum guide is 624 pages long


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jan 26, 2010)

2Shea said:


> I preordered these
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'm about to do the same thing via amazon haha. I remember buying the crystal guide along with the game. Really helped me out back then. 

Oh and SS > HG dude. By a mile.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 26, 2010)

Da_Ultimate said:


> I'm about to do the same thing via amazon haha. I remember buying the crystal guide along with the game. Really helped me out back then.
> 
> Oh and SS > HG dude. By a mile.



Hells yea  I'm getting SS too 

As for the guides, I never bothered to buy them


----------



## Shiron (Jan 26, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Is that the UK release date aswell?


No. The UK release date is March 26th.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jan 26, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Hells yea  I'm getting SS too
> 
> As for the guides, I never bothered to buy them




Lugia > Ho-oh. =x

I read the other comments regarding the guides. I don't remember much about the crystal guide but it had everything I needed. What items areas had, pokemon that were in those areas, and all the maps. The Pokedex too.

It'll be like what 2shea said, I'll be buying it for pure nostalgic reasons.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh believe me I prefer Lugia to Ho-Oh by a long shot, I just originally got Gold back in the day, and I also prefer the Pokemon available in HG. So yeah, that's why it's my choice.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jan 26, 2010)

2Shea said:


> Oh believe me I prefer Lugia to Ho-Oh by a long shot, I just originally got Gold back in the day, and I also prefer the Pokemon available in HG. So yeah, that's why it's my choice.



It's not that I don't like Ho-Oh. I love fire types, but part of the reason why I don't like Ho-oh much is it's sprites. Kinda shallow, but yeah.... It's sprite way back in Gold and Crystal was gorgeous. Really added that pheonix-like feel to it. The silver one was okay. Now it just looks like a turkey...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm getting both because I feel like it. It'll be the first time I actually got all the games released in that gen (remakes included). Plus, Ho-Oh and Lugia figures! Is it really just GameStop doing bonuses though?


----------



## Sima (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm getting Heart Gold at first, then I'll go back later and get Soul Silver.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm gonna get both when I can, but I'm getting SS first. Afterall, it was my first 2nd gen back in the day


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 26, 2010)

SS then HG


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 26, 2010)

^ Exactly


----------



## Sima (Jan 26, 2010)

SS will be better than HG, but I like the pokemon HG has to offer better besides Ho-Oh.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 26, 2010)

And because I nagged at you and told you you were getting that one so we can trade exclusives and starter babehs


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 26, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> you neg rep me because i asked a question....you'd probably cry to sleep if i called you a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 26, 2010)

That is so cute :33 is it a smilee? I don't believe I've seen it


----------



## valerian (Jan 26, 2010)

I'll be getting HG, and just that. 

Better exclusives imo. And the fact I only got Silver when it was released, so I thought I'd get HG this time around instead.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 26, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> March 14th, google works wonders.



Or check the OP:Zaru



2Shea said:


> Everyone shhh and make peace with a Pikachu



I really don't understand all this stuff about Pikachu. It's one of the plainest designs, the only thing going for it is all the marketing (which I admit is stupidly effective).

-----

Also I've just realised that this thread is the 7th largest thread in this section and the game isn't even released yet in the English speaking countries yet. Lets try to take the crown.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 26, 2010)

Well, they could have chosen any pokemon to be the mascot, but Pikachu it was, thus later netting it a Baby Form, an item that it can only use itself ingame and three clones in Plusle, Minun and Pachurisu.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 26, 2010)

I would of preferred Squirtle to be the mascot.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 26, 2010)

Well it was among Pikachu, Clefairy, or Jigglypuff. Pikachu was the popular one so it became Ash/Satoshi's main guy.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 26, 2010)

Jigglypuff would have been funny, but I guess a Normal type wouldn't have been all that interesting to work with.


----------



## valerian (Jan 26, 2010)

To be honest, I can't really see any other pokemon being the mascot.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 26, 2010)

Well, after over 10 years, I guess it is hard to imagine anything else.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 26, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> To be honest, I can't really see any other pokemon being the mascot.



Stupid Pikachu.:taichou



..........


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Golbez (Jan 26, 2010)

It was cute when it was small and chubby, like its first sprite.
Now it's just long and boring, not as good as old times.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 26, 2010)

Pikachu then.


Pikachu now.



and thats how Pikachu got thin using my all meat diet.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 26, 2010)

He really was a chubby little bugger back in the day.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 26, 2010)

So cute back then.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 26, 2010)

Ima have to preorder a DS charger, can't find them in stores for whatever reason. Stupid question but does the DS lite charger work with a regular DS?


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 26, 2010)

Same as last time, Cyndaquil. Earthquak as Quilava or Cyndaqual? ThunderPunch as Typhlosion? AWESOME!


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 26, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> To be honest, I can't really see any other pokemon being the mascot.



You've been brainwashed


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 26, 2010)

I assume you guys are talking about Pikachu being the Pokemon mascot? 

Funny how Clefairy was originally supposed to be the mascot lol. But Pikachu proved to be more popular than it, thanks to the anime, so they stuck with Pikachu.

So there _are_ good things the anime has given us; the first three seasons, and Pikachu as the mascot.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 26, 2010)

Ash's Pikachu evolving will be the sign of Pokemon ending.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 26, 2010)

But that'll never happen.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 26, 2010)

"Awaits Generation 5".


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 26, 2010)

Ahhh, I love this avy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 26, 2010)

Why would they ever even consider Clefairy.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 26, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Ash's Pikachu evolving will be the sign of Pokemon ending.



I remember watching an ep where Ash tried to use the stone but Pikachu gave it a kick up the ass even though it just got it's annoying but kicked by a Raichu.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 26, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Why would they ever even consider Clefairy.



I have no idea. 



Black Spirit said:


> I remember watching an ep where Ash tried to use the stone but Pikachu gave it a kick up the ass even though it just got it's annoying but kicked by a Raichu.



It still beat Lt. Surge's Raichu though.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 26, 2010)

Well, if the mascot was a Clefairy, you basically had a pokemon that could use any attack in the entire series with Metronome. But then again, that means that it would be even more hax than Pikachu since it would be able to pull out everything when the situation calls for it.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 26, 2010)

Didn't they incoperate the bullshit from that episode into the game? Shit like only Pikachu can learn agility and not Raichu .


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 26, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Pikachu then.
> 
> 
> Pikachu now.
> ...



I think Pikachu called Jenny Craig


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 26, 2010)

I also love this avy of mine as well.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 26, 2010)

I prefer this:


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jan 26, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Ima have to preorder a DS charger, can't find them in stores for whatever reason. Stupid question but does the DS lite charger work with a regular DS?



No, the DS lite charger doesn't, but the Gameboy SP charger works for the regular DS.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 26, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I would of preferred Squirtle to be the mascot.



Garchomp or Metagross would've been the best mascot


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 26, 2010)

Garchomp or Metagross?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 26, 2010)

^A smilee did not appear and I love your avy as well


----------



## Golbez (Jan 26, 2010)

Still bugs me that Gardevoir can be a Male, even if it got its Male-exclusive evolution.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 26, 2010)

Just saw this on Kotaku:


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 26, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> Just saw this on Kotaku:



Wtf???  that's funny


----------



## Golbez (Jan 26, 2010)

What do you think that people would usually notice first and most likely look at the most?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 26, 2010)

Golbez said:


> What do you think that people would usually notice first and most likely look at the most?



The Pokefan?


----------



## Sima (Jan 26, 2010)

Girls raping girls in the background


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 26, 2010)

^ Exactly what I was gonna say  or all of the alcoholic beverages on the table..along with McDonalds (better be) Sweet Tea


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 26, 2010)

I give you pokemon ukulele guy:  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9AaLawNlu4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kek (Jan 26, 2010)

Meh, he's okay.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 26, 2010)

WHAT HAS SCIENCE DONE!?


----------



## Sima (Jan 26, 2010)

Haha that guy is awesome :3


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 26, 2010)

What is it? It didn't show up on mine.

Edit: Or were you refering to the ukelele guy?


----------



## Golbez (Jan 26, 2010)

For some reason, I cannot see what science has done.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 26, 2010)

I can't either  what's it supposed to be Death-kun?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Ima have to preorder a DS charger, can't find them in stores for whatever reason. Stupid question but does the DS lite charger work with a regular DS?





I recently ordered AC adapters for both my DS ($.18) and DS lite ($.27) brand new from Amazon.com. I recently lost my DS adapter which is why I ordered them (The DS lite AC adapter, just as a spare.)

As was mentioned earlier, the DS adapter works fine with the Gameboy SP adapter but not DS Lite.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 26, 2010)

Cloysterman is amused.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 26, 2010)

Cloyster man is sexah


----------



## Golbez (Jan 26, 2010)

And his trusty sidekick: Shellderboy


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 26, 2010)

-superhero theme plays-


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 26, 2010)

I've made no attempt to get a Shellderboy/Cloysterman on GPX+ yet.  Still not very interested in it.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 26, 2010)

Seriously, I laughed my ass off when I first saw the "Rough Draft" of Cloysterman in that contest. And as expected, it ended up winning. 

I entered the contest myself, but I only had one day to work with and hadn't gotten any contest items yet... So I lost in the first round. People didn't like my Jumpluff.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 26, 2010)

What's GPX+?


----------



## Golbez (Jan 26, 2010)

It's the pokemon I have in my signature.
Basically a clicking game version of pokemon where you click others and rack up clicks yourself. Gives points and experience, yadda yadda.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 26, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Didn't they incoperate the bullshit from that episode into the game? Shit like only Pikachu can learn agility and not Raichu .


No, the games had that before there was even an anime. It still applies to all games. Pok?mon can learn moves they wouldn't know later if they evolved through elemental stones early on.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh dearest Pokemon  anyone else starting to lose patience?


----------



## Shiron (Jan 26, 2010)

For HG/SS? Nah, since I imported HG. I'm more having trouble maintaining patience for the 5th gen games to rear their heads, but I know that won't be until fall next year (in Japan) at the very earliest.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 26, 2010)

I haven't imported, so I'm growing impatient for both


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 26, 2010)

Actually, time's flying by for me. I have no idea where January went, and I'm sure February'll pass buy quickly too.

Heh, I remember being so depresseed last May about how long I'd have to wait to play me some SoulSilver, and now there's only a month and a half left. It really is almost here.


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 26, 2010)

Yay, that's sooner than I thought it would be! I can't wait! 

I'm not sure which starter I'll choose, but I usually go with either Cyndaquil or Chikorita.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 26, 2010)

Well since this is my final pokemon game I'm not complaining much about the wait. I still have my comics and other things to help pass the time.


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 27, 2010)

Shiron said:


> For HG/SS? Nah, since I imported HG. I'm more having trouble maintaining patience for the 5th gen games to rear their heads, but I know that won't be until fall next year (in Japan) at the very earliest.



I'm assuming the earliest we're getting news of 5th Generation is around July (since that is the release of Phantom Champion Z and the hints of possibly 2 new Pokemon). I really hope that they throw us a bone and give us some details or even hints at the new Gen before then, though. 

And those of us in the US, just got an email telling me to stop by GameStop between January 30th and February 14th to get a Pikachu-colored Pichu. I might as well. Probably just pre-order HeartGold while I'm there. I want that awesome figure.


----------



## Sima (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm thinking about pre-ordering it, the figure sounds nice to have xD

Plus I planned on that pichu through the event too so...


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't know if I'll get to pre-order, but I would love one of those figures  and the Pichu


----------



## valerian (Jan 27, 2010)

I wonder if we'll get new types of pokemon in the 5th gen.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 27, 2010)

But what could they be?


----------



## Sima (Jan 27, 2010)

Possibly, I just hope they come up with better pokemon this generation, no offense, but 4th gen wasn't that impressive.


----------



## valerian (Jan 27, 2010)

I loved 4th gen's pokemon. I wasn't really a fan of the 3rd gen's though.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 27, 2010)

They need more Fire types next gen. Seriously, if you didn't pick Chimchar in D/P, you were pretty much screwed out of a fire Pokemon.

And less legendaries. Next gen needs less legendaries.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 27, 2010)

I liked them, but I'd say 3rd's were the worst. Besides the Legendaries, I liked them


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 27, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> They need more Fire types next gen. Seriously, if you didn't pick Chimchar in D/P, you were pretty much screwed out of a fire Pokemon.
> 
> And less legendaries. Next gen needs less legendaries.



Yea, seriously There were like 12 of them


----------



## Sima (Jan 27, 2010)

Haha, funny thing is, I liked 3rd gen

Haha, isn't that true, I started out with a piplup on my platinum and just ended up sending over Chimchar egg from my Diamond at the begining so I could have both, and plus I loved Chimchar and its evolutions. Though it was the best fire pokemon 4th gen put out.

I really do hope 5th gen gets some kick ass fire pokemon, and not too many water, fuck we all know theres already too many of the water types...

Yeah, they need to tone down on the legendaries, but its gonna have to be hard to beat Arceus, since its technically the "god" of pokemon


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 27, 2010)

Sima said:


> Haha, funny thing is, I liked 3rd gen
> 
> Haha, isn't that true, I started out with a piplup on my platinum and just ended up sending over Chimchar egg from my Diamond at the begining so I could have both, and plus I loved Chimchar and its evolutions. Though it was the best fire pokemon 4th gen put out.
> 
> ...



Which my Infernape layed (remember? Yours was a boy ) 

You leave my water Pokemon alone  I don't go all rawr against the fire type 

Seriously..shew lol and if Arceus is the "God", why not make the Devil?  and I don't consider Darkrai as the Devil. Darkrai is just a nightmare


----------



## Sima (Jan 27, 2010)

yes,yes our Infernapes made babies.

 I am not bashing them, I am just saying theres enough, give some room for other types, adding more water would be over kill.

A devil pokemon...hmm...that wouldn't be such a bad idea.


----------



## Kek (Jan 27, 2010)

MOAR GHOSTS. Actually, just one more ghost: A Sableye evolution. 

Matter and Engery Lengendary Pokemons? 

I loved third generation. The graphics were so much better than in GSC, along with all the awesome new pokemon.  

4th gen was good, but not the best. But I don't think they'll come out with a 5th generation this year, next year maybe.


----------



## Sima (Jan 27, 2010)

A Sableye evolution would be kickass if they don't give it some sort of screwed up design

But really, I want more fire types, I mean there are soo few kickass ones, the pokemon world is in dire need of more. Depending on Charizard forever isn't going to work


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 27, 2010)

Yea, I was thinking the same thing (bout 5th gen)

Edit: Tart, you ninja'd me  but I'd like a Sableye evolution too  and some more Eevees


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 27, 2010)

Sima said:


> yes,yes our Infernapes made babies.
> 
> I am not bashing them, I am just saying theres enough, give some room for other types, adding more water would be over kill.
> 
> A devil pokemon...hmm...that wouldn't be such a bad idea.



Some of the water pokemon introduced in this generation were not really needed... Finneon and Lumineon? (As much as a help they were in my old Pearl)



Kek said:


> MOAR GHOSTS. Actually, just one more ghost: A Sableye evolution.
> 
> Matter and Engery Lengendary Pokemons?
> 
> ...



Make it less like Stitch perhaps?

If they want to top god, then they would need to do something that would involve the blood... The matter that makes up all life...

Deoxys not counting...


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 27, 2010)

But the Devil/anti-christ is the opposite of God, yes? They just have to make some god-aweful, evil Pokemon


----------



## valerian (Jan 27, 2010)

How about baby versions of the legendaries? 

Devil pokemon sounds good, and how about making some underlings for it aswell, therefore they'll mirror Arceus, the dragon trio and lake guardians.


----------



## Sima (Jan 27, 2010)

exactly some water pokemon were completely not needed.


----------



## Kek (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't think Pokemon would make it religious. The opposite of Arceus would be more of an Ultimate Destruction Pokemon than a Devil pokemon.

I could see them continuing the Space theme in the 5th generation. Star, Black Hole, Gravity, Atomic pokemon are options.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 27, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> But the Devil/anti-christ is the opposite of God, yes? They just have to make some god-aweful, evil Pokemon



Cue a bunch of soccer moms going to Kyoto to riot that Pokemon INDEED is the devil... 9_9


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 27, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> How about baby versions of the legendaries?
> 
> Devil pokemon sounds good, and how about making some underlings for it aswell, therefore they'll mirror Arceus, the dragon trio and lake guardians.


Phione was basically a baby Manaphy. But legendaries wouldn't be legendaries if they had baby forms.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 27, 2010)

That's pretty much what I meant  sorry for not clarifying


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 27, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> Phione was basically a baby Manaphy. But legendaries wouldn't be legendaries if they had baby forms.



Well given how legendaries and babies in general are unable to breed it could work out somewhat... You just have to find the baby form before you can get the adult form...


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 27, 2010)

I suppose that could work


----------



## Platinum (Jan 27, 2010)

Goddamn it. I was in Stark Mountain and that one person Buck was following me. Then out of nowhere I get into a wild pokemon battle with a fucking Shiny Magcargo. I start getting excited because it would be only my second legit shiny and then that fuckers Claydol knocks it out before I can catch it. I was so pissed off.

I am a sad Platinum.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 27, 2010)

I would be too


----------



## Platinum (Jan 27, 2010)

I had a masterball and was going to use it figuring a shiny pokemon is a better value than having to try a bit harder to get a wandering legendary. Then it said it is impossible to aim because there was two pokemon. What kind of bullshit is that.


----------



## Kek (Jan 27, 2010)

I would rage so hard if that happened to me. >_< 

I got my first legit shiny the day I found out they existed.


----------



## valerian (Jan 27, 2010)

I've never caught a shiny pokemon before.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2010)

We do need more awesome fire Pokemon. 

What 5th gen needs is to balance the old legendaries.


----------



## Majin Dan (Jan 27, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Goddamn it. I was in Stark Mountain and that one person Buck was following me. Then out of nowhere I get into a wild pokemon battle with a fucking Shiny Magcargo. I start getting excited because it would be only my second legit shiny and then that fuckers Claydol knocks it out before I can catch it. I was so pissed off.
> 
> I am a sad Platinum.



LOL! why didn't you just knock his pkmn out first?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 27, 2010)

It brought back bad memories of the shiny Starly that got away about six months ago.

... I have bad luck with shiny pokemon .


----------



## Platinum (Jan 27, 2010)

Majin Dan said:


> LOL! why didn't you just knock his pkmn out first?



Because I had an Infernape out and nothing in it's moveset would OHKO it. So I had to switch to my Gastrodon to take it out. But his Claydol used psychic and took it out that turn.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 27, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Well given how legendaries and babies in general are unable to breed it could work out somewhat... You just have to find the baby form before you can get the adult form...



Well technically no new legendaries are ever born, they are just how they are, and there is "supposed" to only be one in the whole universe of pokemon.

Not to say that it wouldn't be interesting, I just don't see them doing it.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 27, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I had a masterball and was going to use it figuring a shiny pokemon is a better value than having to try a bit harder to get a wandering legendary. Then it said it is impossible to aim because there was two pokemon. What kind of bullshit is that.



Man, that blows.
Mine could be worse though, since I actually tried to find a Shiny ralts in the area bfore the first town in Sapphire. I spent fucking weeks in that grass, just walking around hoping to find a shiny ralts. But then I finally got fed up with it and decided to just continue the game. My Dad then tells me to go help that little shit Wally catch his first Pok?mon. He walks into the Grass and wham... SHINY RALTS.

In a fit of RAGE I hurled my GBA against the wall, breaking it..
Fuck that shit.
Besides, I was going to get an SP anyway.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 27, 2010)

I was in Stark Mountain... Man, that place was hard to navigate, but atleast I could exploit Buck to get my entire team to around level 67-68. 

By the way, is it possible to attain Heatran normally or is that another event-only crap?

Also, I only remember getting two shinies before. A shiny Wingull I later evolved to Pelipper in an old Sapphire/Ruby save and a shiny Unown (:33) that I found in an old LeafGreen Save.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2010)

Isn't Heatran just in the volcano?


----------



## Golbez (Jan 27, 2010)

Well, I went back in right after finishing the Galactic event in there.
Maybe I needed to talk to Buck again first...


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 27, 2010)

I think you need to go find Buck in his house again at the Survival Area. Then he'll give you the Magma Stone, which will make Heatran appear.

... I _think_.


----------



## King Sister (Jan 27, 2010)

I ever got one shiny Pokemon

An Aerodactyl but it was the wrong nature


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 27, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> How about baby versions of the legendaries?
> 
> Devil pokemon sounds good, and how about making some underlings for it aswell, therefore they'll mirror Arceus, the dragon trio and lake guardians.



I would prefer there not to be any new legendaries. Instead they should make a game which finalises the origin and legends of these Pokes as every new game has a different story. Not to mention the changes made by the anime.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 27, 2010)

I just hope they'll make plenty of new families instead of adding tons of new evo- or devolutions to alot of the older pokemon. The 4th generation really seemed lacking in new pokemon compared to the 3rd. That's probaly why I love the 3rd generation so much.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 27, 2010)

Golbez said:


> I just hope they'll make plenty of new families instead of adding tons of new evo- or devolutions to alot of the older pokemon. The 4th generation really seemed lacking in new pokemon compared to the 3rd. That's probaly why I love the 3rd generation so much.


i agreed we need more new families and pokemon like Chimeco did not need a pre evolution he needed a evolution.

hopefully the only prevolution in the 5th gen is one of Onix and new Eevee evolutions and a evolution for Chimeco.


----------



## King Sister (Jan 27, 2010)

4th gen was mostly new evolutions and legendaries.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 27, 2010)

Ugh, I wish my favorite avy maker wasn't taking a break from NF right now. I need a new Pokemon avy, and I have the perfect stock to use.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 27, 2010)

Huh, i actually prefered 2nd Gen. I consider it the best for normal pokemon, however 3rd and 4th won out in Legendaries.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2010)

Both pokemon when traded over to Heart Gold or Soul Silver will unlock certain events.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jan 27, 2010)

...I am the only one who doesn't want new Pokemon in the 5th gen. Interesting.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 27, 2010)

.:Jason:. said:


> ...I am the only one who doesn't want new Pokemon in the 5th gen. Interesting.


You want them all to be evolutions, pre-evolutions or different forms? That's not originality.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd love to see knew Pokemon  and Eevee evolutions. Tis all I ask 

When is the Jirachi event?  Or has it already occured?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 27, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Ugh, I wish my favorite avy maker wasn't taking a break from NF right now. I need a new Pokemon avy, and I have the perfect stock to use.



I may be able to help you with that  just send me the stock and a detailed description of what you want done to it


----------



## Golbez (Jan 27, 2010)

I want more Fire types! More fire tyyyypes!!!
Grass types are a given, so no problem there, but maybe they should hold back with the water types a little...


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 27, 2010)

A little, but I still want epic new ones 

And there does need to be more fire. There aren't very many at all.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 27, 2010)

"Still raging about having only 5 fire types in generation 4, 3 of them being the starter family"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> When is the Jirachi event?  Or has it already occured?



February 27th-March 13th @ Gamestop


----------



## Kek (Jan 27, 2010)

"Okay, we've finished developing the 4th generation pokemon. But, shouldn't there be more fire types?"

"...Nahhhh."


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 27, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> February 27th-March 13th @ Gamestop



Thanks 

"Also, shouldn't there be fewer legendaries? I mean, we've made 12..."

"Nah"


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm wondering if I should get the Pikachu-colored Pichu and NZ Jirachi. I already have their Japanese counterparts, but I don't know if I want to pass up a chance to get the English ones as well. 



*Kiri Amane said:


> I may be able to help you with that  just send me the stock and a detailed description of what you want done to it



Well, I'm an incredibly picky bastard when it comes to avys, and Pixie is the only one I get my avys from.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 27, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I'm wondering if I should get the Pikachu-colored Pichu and NZ Jirachi. I already have their Japanese counterparts, but I don't know if I want to pass up a chance to get the English ones as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm an incredibly picky bastard when it comes to avys, and Pixie is the only one I get my avys from.



Ok, just thought I'd offer  and I say get them anyway


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for offering at least.  And you're right. :3 It's not like I can't get them easily anyway.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd rather have another Pokemon Box like application. The gamecube Pokemon Box came in handy for my Ruby/sapphire games. I wish they had something similar to that for the current gen games. Pokemon Ranch had that potential but they kept that feature out


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 27, 2010)

What was the Pokemon Ranch supposed to be like?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 27, 2010)

It's pretty much putting your Pokemon from D/P onto this ranch, and letting your Miis interact and play with them, and let the Pokemon play with each other. And you can visit other ranches and stuff too.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh...how does one get their D/P Pokemon onto this Ranch? Do you have to use wi-fi? Is the game free?


----------



## King Sister (Jan 27, 2010)

Less evolutions and more original Pokemon for Gen 5 would be nice.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 27, 2010)

lol hah i cant believe some of you actually neg repped me for asking a question. (kiri amane, 2shea and sephiroth)

If i offended you guys, im sorry but it wasn't a big deal geez......


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 27, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> lol hah i cant believe some of you actually neg repped me for asking a question. (kiri amane, 2shea and sephiroth)
> 
> If i offended you guys, im sorry but it wasn't a big deal geez......



Well you did come into a thread about Pokemon and asked a sarcastic question. The really strange part about the question is the fact that you asked it on an anime forum.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 27, 2010)

It just seemed like a post posted here simply to make people angry. Sorry if it wasn't.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 27, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> lol hah i cant believe some of you actually neg repped me for asking a question. (kiri amane, 2shea and sephiroth)
> 
> If i offended you guys, im sorry but it wasn't a big deal geez......



Your excessive use of "!?!!??!?!?!?!" didn't help your cause at all. It made you seem like a troll that was insulting us for liking Pokemon. With your post, I could hear the same exact tone from when a person says "Oh em gee, you still play Pokaymenz? What a loserrrrr~"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> lol hah i cant believe some of you actually neg repped me for asking a question. (kiri amane, 2shea and sephiroth)
> 
> If i offended you guys, im sorry but it wasn't a big deal geez......



Thank god I didn't read that post or I probably would have done the same.

It came off a little like baiting.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 27, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Your excessive use of "!?!!??!?!?!?!" didn't help your cause at all. It made you seem like a troll that was insulting us for liking Pokemon. With your post, I could hear the same exact tone from when a person says "Oh em gee, you still play Pokaymenz? What a loserrrrr~"



Heehee, sounds like a preppy girl


----------



## Sima (Jan 27, 2010)

stupid trolls.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 27, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Goddamn it. I was in Stark Mountain and that one person Buck was following me. Then out of nowhere I get into a wild pokemon battle with a fucking Shiny Magcargo. I start getting excited because it would be only my second legit shiny and then that fuckers Claydol knocks it out before I can catch it. I was so pissed off.
> 
> I am a sad Platinum.



Geez, I never encounter shinies except when either breeding or in the safari zone.



2Shea said:


> Well technically no new legendaries are ever born, they are just how they are, and there is "supposed" to only be one in the whole universe of pokemon.
> 
> Not to say that it wouldn't be interesting, I just don't see them doing it.



Well it puts a spin on what Rowan said, "Do these 'legendary pokemon' grow like all the others or are they simply created to be in their present forms?"

Or something like that.



Linkdarkside said:


> i agreed we need more new families and pokemon like Chimeco did not need a pre evolution he needed a evolution.
> 
> hopefully the only prevolution in the 5th gen is one of Onix and new Eevee evolutions and a evolution for Chimeco.



Most of the jury is out to say that a pre-evolution for Tauros/Miltank and Heracross are needed, as well as an evolution for Farfetched.

Least from what I hear in other places...



Kira Yamato said:


> I'd rather have another Pokemon Box like application. The gamecube Pokemon Box came in handy for my Ruby/sapphire games. I wish they had something similar to that for the current gen games. Pokemon Ranch had that potential but they kept that feature out



They wanted it so that you had to buy more than one system if you wanted to trade with yourself. XD



*Kiri Amane said:


> Oh...how does one get their D/P Pokemon onto this Ranch? Do you have to use wi-fi? Is the game free?



**Waves arms in crazy manner and speaks dramaticly** INFORMATION YOU ALREADY HEARD BEFORE!!!

**Normal** Ranch is a wiiware game that costs 1000 nintendo points.

It communicates only with Diamond and Pearl, the japanese have the platinum update, no one else does.

And it wirelessly communicates with the Wii, no internet connection required.

It's more like a glorified screen saver...

But if you save 1000 pokemon on there you get a Mew.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 27, 2010)

I had not heard that information before


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't know whether to go with Totodile or Cyndaquil.....decsions, decsions.


----------



## King Sister (Jan 27, 2010)

Totodile of course


----------



## Kek (Jan 27, 2010)

Cyndaquil. Do it.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 27, 2010)

Most definitely Totodile  it's final evolution is epic unlike Cyndaquil's. Sorry to those who like Typhlosion, I just don't find it very impressive  I like Cyndaquil and Quilava better


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jan 27, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> You want them all to be evolutions, pre-evolutions or different forms? That's not originality.



On the contrary, I don't want any new Pokemon at all. Just a region full of old ones from the other four. Would be interesting, yes?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 27, 2010)

Could be  but I would still like some new ones too


----------



## Kek (Jan 27, 2010)

...Not really, no.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 27, 2010)

Hmm...yea, I really want new ones 

What's your set off of if you don't mind my asking  it's cute


----------



## King Sister (Jan 27, 2010)

No more evolutions please


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 27, 2010)

.:Jason:. said:


> On the contrary, I don't want any new Pokemon at all. Just a region full of old ones from the other four. Would be interesting, yes?


Put it that way, that would indeed be an interesting take. Thing is they've already represented the four regions of Japan in each gen, and we know which Pok?mon are native and not native to a certain region. I think one of the aspects for each gen is _to_ have a new region with new species. Also, there would be less point since there's the possibility of trading/migrating with/from previous games which already has ALL the current Pok?mon, so the trade and collect aspect is lost.


----------



## Kek (Jan 27, 2010)

Mine? It's Kid and Crona from Soul Eater. :33

And about a region with no new pokemon, I would be for it if it was something like the Collesseum games, but anything else would be met with my dissatisfaction.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 27, 2010)

King Sister said:


> No more evolutions please



There shall be Eevee evolutions!! 



QBnoYouko said:


> Put it that way, that would indeed be an interesting take. Thing is they've already represented the four regions of Japan in each gen, and we know which Pok?mon are native and not native to a certain region. I think one of the aspects for each gen is _to_ have a new region with new species. Also, there would be less point since there's the possibility of trading/migrating with/from previous games which already has ALL the current Pok?mon, so the trade and collect aspect is lost.



You make a really good point


----------



## Sima (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorairo Warai, get a cyndaquil...do eeeet


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> They wanted it so that you had to buy more than one system if you wanted to trade with yourself. XD



I always buy all 3 versions of each gen game and I have two DSs 

It just takes way too long to trade them over =/ 

Pokemon Box was much more quicker.


----------



## King Sister (Jan 27, 2010)

Feraligatr's badassity is equaled only by Sceptile and Torterra


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 27, 2010)

I didn't find Sceptile too badass, but I do agree on Torterra


----------



## Sima (Jan 27, 2010)

Tortera and Sceptile suck


Blaziken and Infernape are bettaaaar


----------



## Kek (Jan 27, 2010)

Swampert beats all.


----------



## valerian (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> I don't know whether to go with Totodile or Cyndaquil.....decsions, decsions.



Depends on your team, DBB. 

If you can't find any fire pokemon that interest you, pick Cyndaquil, and vice versa for Totodile. 

I'm going to go with Totodile though.

Imo Treecko and it's evos was the best starter from the 3rd gen. :wiggle


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 27, 2010)

Sima said:


> Tortera and Sceptile suck
> 
> 
> Blaziken and Infernape are bettaaaar



All 4th Gen Starters were terrible. Though Sceptile is actually pretty good. One of the better Starters, at the very least.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 27, 2010)

This is the team i'm running with right now. I just want to know if you guys think it's a pretty balanced team.

Infernape
Gastrodon
Espeon
Frosslass
Dragonite
Staraptor.


----------



## King Sister (Jan 28, 2010)

That's a good team.

Is your Infernape an Mix-ape or pure special/physical sweeper?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 28, 2010)

It's a mix.

It's moves are

Blast Burn
Flamethrower
Close Combat
Shadow Claw


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> I would prefer there not to be any new legendaries. Instead they should make a game which finalises the origin and legends of these Pokes as every new game has a different story. Not to mention the changes made by the anime.



Lets keep the game canon and anime canon separate please, I beg you. 



narutosushi said:


> lol hah i cant believe some of you actually neg repped me for asking a question. (kiri amane, 2shea and sephiroth)
> 
> If i offended you guys, im sorry but it wasn't a big deal geez......



We can all learn from our mistakes, as can you.

If you might have asked in a polite manner and put your point across I wouldn't of negged you, but you asked like you were talking down to people.


----------



## King Sister (Jan 28, 2010)

I have one myself it knows:

Grass Knot
Flamethrower
Close Combat
Thunderpunch


----------



## Majin Dan (Jan 28, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> I would prefer there not to be any new legendaries. Instead they should make a game which finalises the origin and legends of these Pokes as every new game has a different story. *Not to mention the changes made by the anime*.



like a bite attack that causes explosions? or Pikachus cheaitng?


----------



## Golbez (Jan 28, 2010)

EVERYTHING explodes in the anime. Even freaking Razor Leaves.

Also, speaking of starters, nothing beats Blaziken. 
I still lol at the fact that Typhlosions last learned and best attack was Flamethrower back in the day. Thank god that they changed it in HG/SS.


----------



## valerian (Jan 28, 2010)

Golbez said:


> EVERYTHING explodes in the anime. Even freaking Razor Leaves.
> 
> Also, speaking of starters, nothing beats Blaziken.



Charizard would like a word. :wiggle

Wait a minute, that isn't fair, all 1st gen starters trump the other starters. Hmm lets see. 

Feraligatr, Sceptile and Son Goku would like a word. :wiggle



> I still lol at the fact that Typhlosions last learned and best attack was Flamethrower back in the day. Thank god that they changed it in HG/SS.



Never knew about that.  But I suppose people could of taught it other fire moves with TMs. So all is fine I suppose. But after I think about it Typhlosions got it the worst out of all the fire starters imo.


----------



## King Sister (Jan 28, 2010)

Infernape is the best fire starter.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 28, 2010)

Blaziken has Blaze Kick! It blazes your face with its blazing fury of overall blaziness. 
Then there's Sceptile who's a frekkin Samurai, good stuff.


----------



## King Sister (Jan 28, 2010)

Infernape is a ninja monkey


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 28, 2010)

.:Jason:. said:


> On the contrary, I don't want any new Pokemon at all. Just a region full of old ones from the other four. Would be interesting, yes?


that would be a spin off not a new Gen.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jan 28, 2010)

Aside from Feraligatr, starters got worse as new gens came out imho. The level of badassery's really gone downhill..

Venusaur > Sceptile > Meganium > Torterra
Cahrizard > Blaziken/Typhlosion > Infernape
Feraligatr > Blastoise > Swampert > Empolion

I still can't find info about it through google, and I'm repeating the question here for those who missed, but as long as you have the nat. dex for DPPL, we're able to trade with HGSS as early as possible right?


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 28, 2010)

Da_Ultimate said:


> Aside from Feraligatr, starters got worse as new gens came out imho. The level of badassery's really gone downhill..
> 
> Venusaur > Sceptile > Meganium > Torterra
> Cahrizard > Blaziken/Typhlosion > Infernape
> ...



huh? I swore Swampert is at the top.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey Golbez, I have this really weird egg on GPX+ that I've NEVER seen anyone else have before, and I have no idea how I even got it. It just says it was laid on Jan 28th 12:02 AM, and it says I received it on Jan 28th 12:02 AM. It can't possibly be an event egg, February hasn't even arrived. D:



Do you have any idea what it might be? D:


----------



## Kek (Jan 28, 2010)

Golbez said:


> EVERYTHING explodes in the anime. Even freaking Razor Leaves.



Pikachu, Quick Attack!

*BOOM*


----------



## valerian (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Golbez (Jan 28, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Hey Golbez, I have this really weird egg on GPX+ that I've NEVER seen anyone else have before, and I have no idea how I even got it. It just says it was laid on Jan 28th 12:02 AM, and it says I received it on Jan 28th 12:02 AM. It can't possibly be an event egg, February hasn't even arrived. D:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea what it might be? D:



It is an event egg, given to randoms because of the mod Pokii's birthday.
You know Bidofo, Dracowymsy and Zerxer? Well, that egg is basically the same as them. It's a Pokii.


----------



## valerian (Jan 28, 2010)

Anybody remember that Metapod fight?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 28, 2010)

Golbez said:


> It is an event egg, given to randoms because of the mod Pokii's birthday.
> You know Bidofo, Dracowymsy and Zerxer? Well, that egg is basically the same as them. It's a Pokii.



Oooh, I did not know that at all.   I've heard of all three of those, but I've never seen a Pokii lol.


----------



## Kek (Jan 28, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Anybody remember that Metapod fight?



So intense.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 28, 2010)

The Metapod fight... That was like, the third or fourth episode or something? Bwahaha~


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 28, 2010)

"Metapod, use Harden!"

"That's right Metapod, we got 'em now! Use Harden again!"

... 

In Explorers of Sky, I am training my Manaphy to be the best Pokemon in my arsenal.  I wonder if anyone else here plays the Mystery Dungeon games...


----------



## valerian (Jan 28, 2010)

Nope, how are they?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 28, 2010)

They're incredibly fun, and have the best plots ever. Sky is just an expansion of Time/Darkness, but one very much worth getting, even if you already have Time/Darkness. The first ones were good as well, but I obviously wouldn't recommend buying them.


----------



## valerian (Jan 28, 2010)

Might check them out.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 28, 2010)

Funny, I happen to be playing the exact game right now. Though my team is still weaksauce.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 28, 2010)

I recommend it, Jotaro. 



Golbez said:


> Funny, I happen to be playing the exact game right now. Though my team is still weaksauce.



What's your team?


----------



## Golbez (Jan 28, 2010)

Right now I have myself (A Cyndaquil), my partner Shinx and a random Wooper and Surskit I picked up.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh, so you're in the beginning still? 

My starter was a Riolu (now a Lucario), and my partner is Pikachu. Though now that I've beaten the game and the post-game plot, Pikachu never really goes anywhere anymore. I'm using Lucario still of course (he's awesome ), and he's helping to train Manaphy.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 28, 2010)

Pretty much, I only play it for about an hour each day. I'm just wondering whether there's any reason for me to have 4 team members, if I'm just going to throw 2 of them away as soon as I get a 3rd and 4th member I actually want.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 28, 2010)

There's no reason at all, really. I got through the game with my starter and partner just fine, and will get team members I want once I feel like it. They're more of a hindrance to you at the point you're at.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah, I figured as much. Not like there's ever enough space for all of them to do anything anyway.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 28, 2010)

The rate of activity in this thread makes me wonder if any of you all are members on Serebii or Bulbagarden forums


----------



## Kek (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a SerebiiForum account, but I haven't been on in a long time.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't have accounts on Serebii or Bulbapedia, I just remember every little tidbit of Pokemon info I read.  I do obsessively read the stuff on the sites though.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaX4vN-uF24[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Golbez (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a Serebii account, but I never use it, and I frequently visit Bulbapedia, but that's only for certain amounts of information. I never really look at the news.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 28, 2010)

Golbez, would you like to battle me on Shoddy?


----------



## Golbez (Jan 28, 2010)

Depends on what kind of rules we're using. If it's Uber or OU, I might not stand a chance.


----------



## Kek (Jan 28, 2010)

I use serebii for some game info, especially for HG/SS, and I like to see what they say for the Pokemon of the Week, but other than that I just remember what I've read over the years. I've been to Bulbapedia like twice.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 28, 2010)

I like to read the stuff about the games on Serebii, and see the updates and stuff. I use Bulbapedia's National Pokedex to read about every Pokemon. 



Golbez said:


> Depends on what kind of rules we're using. If it's Uber or OU, I might not stand a stance.



We could try OU, and then do UU?


----------



## Golbez (Jan 28, 2010)

I haven't really been playing since the last tournament, but I'll see what I can pick up. 

Anyway, I still go under the name Zetawulf, like last time.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 28, 2010)

Alright then, see you there.


----------



## valerian (Jan 28, 2010)

Don't have a account on either, but I do like to check on some stuff there, especially Bulbapedia.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 28, 2010)

Seribii has the absolute worst community I've ever seen. You get treated like shit, and you treat others like shit. That's how it works over there. Oh, and the mods are ridiculously strict.

God I had fun trolling that place


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah the reason that this is so active, is that those communitys just aren't very good.

I can't really speak for Bulbagarden, but Serebii is horrible. I can't even stand looking at their website as it's designed so poorly, but since I can't read Filb.de I have to go for news ><

The only pokemon forum I was ever active on is PokeCommunity, which is just overrun with really juvenile people now, so NF pokemon thread it is!


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 28, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Seribii has the absolute worst community I've ever seen. You get treated like shit, and you treat others like shit. That's how it works over there. Oh, and the mods are ridiculously strict.
> 
> God I had fun trolling that place


The community at SPP isn't that bad. I think you're exaggerating.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 28, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Seribii has the absolute worst community I've ever seen. You get treated like shit, and you treat others like shit. That's how it works over there. Oh, and the mods are ridiculously strict.
> 
> God I had fun trolling that place



I lost count at how many of my threads were thrashed there for asinine reasons. It was my first forum ever so it holds a lot of memories. Just not good ones.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 28, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> The community at SPP isn't that bad. I think you're exaggerating.



Not at all. You can't post your own opinion on anything without somebody either insulting you, or telling you that your opinion is wrong. If it wasn't that that was bothering me, it was self-righteous (sp?) senior members who looked down on everybody below them. 

There are obviously exceptions, but I don't think I'm exaggerating all that much.


----------



## Tools (Jan 28, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> The community at SPP isn't that bad. I think you're exaggerating.



Nope Serebii Forum is really that bad.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 28, 2010)

Never really went to SPP forum because of the look of the place. It's hideous I don't know how people can actually look at that place.


----------



## Tools (Jan 28, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> Never really went to SPP forum because of the look of the place. It's hideous I don't know how people can actually look at that place.



Have you seen the other skins they offer?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 28, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Not at all. You can't post your own opinion on anything without somebody either insulting you, or telling you that your opinion is wrong. If it wasn't that that was bothering me, it was self-righteous (sp?) senior members who looked down on everybody below them.
> 
> There are obviously exceptions, but I don't think I'm exaggerating all that much.


I'm not saying it doesn't have it's problems but you make it sound like every part of the forum is like that. The community varies depending on the section. I just stay clear of debate threads, that's where that is a real problem.

There are parts of the SPP community that are really nice. I get along really well with my fellow Advanceshippers in the Advanceshipping thread and the episode prediction/discussion threads aren't so bad.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 28, 2010)

Tools said:


> Have you seen the other skins they offer?



No just the original. As they say 'first impressions make a lasting effect'.

Even on NF I keep to the orange theme.


----------



## King Sister (Jan 28, 2010)

Serebii is a shithole.

I got banned so many times there for stupid reasons.


----------



## Tools (Jan 28, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> No just the original. As they say 'first impressions make a lasting effect'.
> 
> Even on NF I keep to the orange theme.



They burn your eyes.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 28, 2010)

Tools said:


> They burn your eyes.



And here I was afraid you were going to say I'm an idiot for not trying


----------



## Tools (Jan 28, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> And here I was afraid you were going to say I'm an idiot for not trying



No I'm the idiot for trying, haha.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 28, 2010)

I've never been on Serebii (I guess it's a good thing ) but I do go on Bulbapedia occasionally


----------



## Darth Judicar (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm currently looking for my DS in preparation for these games. I don't know where I put the damn thing, looked everywhere in the house and can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jan 28, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> The community at SPP isn't that bad. I think you're exaggerating.



No it really is. Majority of the people are damn elitists. I even remember that group "A.N.A.L." from years back, members that opposed Serebii the Admin...Had good times on there no doubt, but it definitely didn't outweigh the bad ones.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2010)

Darth Judicar said:


> I'm currently looking for my DS in preparation for these games. I don't know where I put the damn thing, looked everywhere in the house and can't find it anywhere.


Check in and under your bed.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 28, 2010)

I only go to Serebii for news and the pokemon of the week. I tried joining their forums and I got bored quickly. I made some opinion about how Shiny pokemon were like albino animals and I was told that I took it too seriously.

...

...

Oh yeah? Try telling that to the fans of the crappy anime or their whole subsection dedicated to *GASP* _shipping_! Hell Shippers take everything so seriously... "Pairings is serious business" indeed!


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 28, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I only go to Serebii for news and the pokemon of the week. I tried joining their forums and I got bored quickly. I made some opinion about how Shiny pokemon were like albino animals and I was told that I took it too seriously.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



I think the relation to albino animals makes sense 

 Yea, they do take everything too seriously.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 28, 2010)

lol Pokemon anime pairings. Pokemon characters should not even be thought about being shipped. 

Instead, Pokemon should be shipped.


----------



## Sima (Jan 28, 2010)

pairing wars in Pokemon, what is this, I don't even...


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 28, 2010)

Yea, seriously  the closest thing I saw to romance in Pokemon was Ash and Misty, but that was the anime.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 28, 2010)

Brock x Joy/Jenny


----------



## Sima (Jan 28, 2010)

^Canon stuff right thar.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 28, 2010)

We came.

We saw. 

He flirted.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't understand all the fuss about 'pairings' for anything (games,anime etc), what's the point?


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jan 28, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> Put it that way, that would indeed be an interesting take. Thing is they've already represented the four regions of Japan in each gen, and we know which Pok?mon are native and not native to a certain region. I think one of the aspects for each gen is _to_ have a new region with new species. Also, there would be less point since there's the possibility of trading/migrating with/from previous games which already has ALL the current Pok?mon, so the trade and collect aspect is lost.



Eh, to each their own.


----------



## King Sister (Jan 28, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> I don't understand all the fuss about 'pairings' for anything (games,anime etc), what's the point?



Because most shippers are alone and miserable and choose to live vicariously though the parings of their choice.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 28, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> I don't understand all the fuss about 'pairings' for anything (games,anime etc), what's the point?



Eh, it's just amusing to some people I suppose. I like a few pairings, but I don't go crazy on people that don't like the pairings that I do. I don't see the point


----------



## Sima (Jan 28, 2010)

Liking pairings is okay, its just the crazy fantards that get on my nerves xD


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 28, 2010)

Sima said:


> Liking pairings is okay, its just the crazy fantards that get on my nerves xD



This


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 28, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> I don't understand all the fuss about 'pairings' for anything (games,anime etc), what's the point?



...

Don't ask me why people like pairings. I just understand the business advantage to it being used.

I guess people like pairings because to them it produces a warm and fuzzy feeling... It's something that a story usually likes to produce, and it happens mainly when either two characters who love each other hook up, or babies occur. But the whole beforehand... Yeah...



Sephiroth said:


> No. :taichou



If you're here because of the story (like I am) then you're in the minority buddy...

Even then I don't think this manga is that great and I read it purely out of habit, more so since Kishimoto pretty much defined what the end was going to be in this past year's jump fiesta.

But don't deny that most of these forums are not infested by pairings. Look in the FCs, the House of Uzumaki, and hell the predictions thread before the latest chapter came out had one post that said:



> NaruHina is Canon


On a chapter that has nothing to do with any of those characters... Though, I think it was because - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Karin just got stabbed, and that means the "killing" of the pairing "SasuKar"


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2010)

Drukenwhale said:
			
		

> If you're here because of the story (like I am) then you're in the minority buddy...
> 
> Even then I don't think this manga is that great and I read it purely out of habit, more so since Kishimoto pretty much defined what the end was going to be in this past year's jump fiesta.
> 
> But don't deny that most of these forums are not infested by pairings. Look in the FCs, the House of Uzumaki, and hell the predictions thread before the latest chapter came out had one post that said:


At least half of the Naruto readers here aren't reading it just for the pairings, and more then half of all the users here aren't here for Naruto at all.

The pairing shippers are just loud.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm not reading it for the pairings. I only like one in Naruto, pretty much one in Bleach, two in Death Note.....you get my point. I don't read for the pairings either.


----------



## King Sister (Jan 28, 2010)

Naruto talk in a Pokemon thread?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 28, 2010)

Well this is a Naruto forum.


----------



## Sima (Jan 28, 2010)

I read Bleach for the plot, though its plot could be better right now, its not as good as it use to be xP

as for Naruto, I have almost given up completely on the series. xD


----------



## King Sister (Jan 28, 2010)

Bleach has a plot?


----------



## Sima (Jan 28, 2010)

No not really, but shit, its better than Naruto thats for sure xP


----------



## King Sister (Jan 28, 2010)

Good point


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 28, 2010)

Bleach has Ulquiorra.

Ulquiorra > Naruto manga.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 28, 2010)

Ah Ulquiorra


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 28, 2010)

My profile pic, and will always remain so.  

They should make an Ulquiorra Pokemon.

And NO, Gliscor and Crobat don't count.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 28, 2010)

They should  it would be epic win


----------



## Sima (Jan 28, 2010)

Bitches got nothing on Byakuya


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 28, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> They should  it would be epic win



Two evolutions.  To mimic his two release forms. 



Sima said:


> Bitches got nothing on Byakuya



Ulquiorra speed blitz.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Bleach has Ulquiorra.
> 
> Ulquiorra > Naruto manga.



Itachi > Ulquiorra till days end. 

Both manga have gone down so much in quality, but still better then Fairy Tail.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 28, 2010)

I hold Itachi in extremely high regard, as he is my favorite Naruto character.  I still eagerly await my Itachi x Ulquiorra yaoi fanart that I have been waiting for from my amazing artist friend.  She is so busy with college and stuffz, but good lord, my birthday was in APRIL. ;~; And she was supposed to make it even before that, but I tried to guilt trip her with the "It's my birthday " shenanigans. 

Wow, that was extremely off-topic. 

I wish my Jirachi and Manaphy plushies would arrive soon.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 28, 2010)

Did it give you a date when they should arrive?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 28, 2010)

It's labeled as "As soon as possible" at the moment. The plushies are actually brand new, as they were just released into Japanese Pokemon Center stores to celebrate the upcoming Pokemon movie "Phantom Champion Z". There's also two sizes of Celebi plushies, as well as Suicune, Entei and Raikou plushies. And Togekiss plushies. :3 



That's the picture off of Serebii. And you can see my Manaphy and Jirachi on the right.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jan 29, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> It's labeled as "As soon as possible" at the moment. The plushies are actually brand new, as they were just released into Japanese Pokemon Center stores to celebrate the upcoming Pokemon movie "Phantom Champion Z". There's also two sizes of Celebi plushies, as well as Suicune, Entei and Raikou plushies. And Togekiss plushies. :3
> 
> 
> 
> That's the picture off of Serebii. And you can see my Manaphy and Jirachi on the right.



I'm not into plushies or stuffed animals, but I kinda want those tailed beasts plushies :amazed


----------



## King Sister (Jan 29, 2010)

I wonder if there will be new types introduced in Gen 5


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 29, 2010)

King Sister said:


> I wonder if there will be new types introduced in Gen 5



And the Generation 5 discussion resumes!!!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2010)

I had a big stuffed Togepi when I was little, not sure what happened to it.


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 29, 2010)

No more types. Just focus on improving the existing types and making a few more quality designs, more _new_ Pokemon rather than evolutions or worthless baby forms.


----------



## King Sister (Jan 29, 2010)

I had a stuffed Pikachu once.

It said "i love you" everytime you squeezed it


----------



## valerian (Jan 29, 2010)

I've given up all hope for Naruto and Bleach. Especially Kishi, seeing as he's killed off all my favorite character or just neglecting them. 



DragonTiger said:


> Seribii has the absolute worst community I've ever seen. You get treated like shit, and you treat others like shit. That's how it works over there. Oh, and the mods are ridiculously strict.
> 
> *God I had fun trolling that place*



Theres your problem. 



Stroev said:


> Brock x Joy/Jenny



"She can violate my rights"



Death-kun said:


> My profile pic, and will always remain so.
> 
> They should make an Ulquiorra Pokemon.
> 
> And NO, Gliscor and Crobat don't count.



Gliscor and Grobat. 



Fine. 

Darkrai?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 29, 2010)

NEW 'main series' game!! AWESOME!!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:
			
		

> Darkrai?








King Sister said:


> I had a stuffed Pikachu once.
> 
> It said "i love you" everytime you squeezed it



That sounds strange.


----------



## King Sister (Jan 29, 2010)

I was 11 years old


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2010)

King Sister said:


> I was 11 years old



No, that Pikachu says "I love you", and not "pika pika" or something.


----------



## valerian (Jan 29, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Bleach has Ulquiorra.
> 
> Ulquiorra > Naruto manga.



Grimmjow and Noitora is where its at. 



Sephiroth said:


> I had a big stuffed Togepi when I was little, not sure what happened to it.



Pikachu and Bulbasaur here. 



Sena Kobayakawa said:


> NEW 'main series' game!! AWESOME!!



Are you talking about HG/SS? If you are, those are remakes. If you weren't, then there hasn't been any news on a 5th gen. 



Sephiroth said:


>



Holy fuck, that is awesome. 

Though I feel as if I've seen it before.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 29, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> No, that Pikachu says "I love you", and not "pika pika" or something.



Well, Manaphy said the same in its own movie.


----------



## Shiron (Jan 29, 2010)

@Jotaro: No. What Sena's talking about is the latest news:






			
				Serebii Thread said:
			
		

> A brand new pokemon game will be released in the 3rd quarter of 2010.
> 
> Discus





			
				BMGF said:
			
		

> *New Pokémon RPG Announced: Possible Generation V game on its way*
> 
> In an announcement today, the Pokémon Company has revealed that a brand-new Pokémon RPG is set to be released later in this year for the Nintendo DS. Further details are unavailable at this time.





			
				Smogon said:
			
		

> I figured quoting a native Japanese speaker's translation is better than me going off the Google Translate.
> 
> Speculate away but keep it sane. That Heart Gold / Soul Silver thread was an absolute disaster.
> 
> For those keeping track, we already had the two first colours, the inevitable third colour, as well as the two remakes. This sixth game from Game Freak is unprecedented.



It certainly does seem that the 5th gen is coming this fall. To quote myself from BMGF:


			
				Shiron said:
			
		

> That, and I don't believe this "one generation per platform" thing was ever officially stated as a business plan for Game Freak anyway, rather being the fans' take on the matter. However, it's quite easy that we have just been looking at it wrong the whole time and what mattered to Game Freak was not the platform, but rather the amount of time between generations. Looking at it that way, and comparing how long the DP generation has lasted compared to the other generations, it would make sense for the next generation to be released about now if that's the case.
> 
> Combine this with other possible factors on top of it, like the lifespan of the DS, which has been a successful platform for Nintendo, which they've even just recently come out with yet another model of (the DSi LL/XL), which suggests that they are indeed trying to keep the platform around even longer, especially if they learned something from the GameBoy Micro (which... I'm pretty sure they have. Nintendo isn't full of idiots and as they are a business, they wouldn't want to make a mistake like that again if they could).
> 
> ...


----------



## Golbez (Jan 29, 2010)

I like how Raikou is the middle of the three beasts in that new movie.

It deserves some spotlight after having been left out of the movies for so long.


----------



## valerian (Jan 29, 2010)

Holy shit, I can't wait.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2010)

So anyone here have a legit Darkrai?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 29, 2010)

Shhhhhit, new Pokemon game coming soon. Can't wait for more details.



Sephiroth said:


> So anyone here have a legit Darkrai?



I hacked the event item and did everything else legit. Does that count?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> I hacked the event item and did everything else legit. Does that count?



Nope.


----------



## King Sister (Jan 29, 2010)

I wish i had a Action Replay


----------



## Tools (Jan 29, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> So anyone here have a legit Darkrai?



You need to have one of those event passes to get a legit one.

And a new Pokemon RPG and a fifth generation? Awesome!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2010)

Tools said:
			
		

> You need to have one of those event passes to get a legit one.


Yep            .


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a legit Darkrai. It's shiny too.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I have a legit Darkrai. It's shiny too.



You have a legit Shiny Drakrai.


----------



## valerian (Jan 29, 2010)

I wish I had a Darkrai. 



Sephiroth said:


> You have a legit Shiny Drakrai.



What the fuck is that?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> What the fuck is that?



Oda Dio, what's it look like?


----------



## Golbez (Jan 29, 2010)

That is the best reaction page in manga history. That's what it is.


----------



## valerian (Jan 29, 2010)

Dio would never, and I say never, pull a face like that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Dio would never, and I say never, pull a face like that.



Unless he saw a Shiny Dakrai.


----------



## valerian (Jan 29, 2010)

Unless he saw a Shiny Darkrai. 

wait wut, pokemon and JJBA crossover? 

That'd be fucking crazy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Golbez (Jan 29, 2010)

I think I've seen that picture a hundred times by now.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2010)

Golbez said:


> I think I've seen that picture a hundred times by now.


Dis one too?


I can imagine the other has been posted alot, though the second is silly.


----------



## valerian (Jan 29, 2010)

Same.  But Jotaro cosplaying Red is one of the best things ever.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 29, 2010)

That one's new.


----------



## valerian (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 29, 2010)

EDIT: I didn't notice that it has been posted in the previous page, but it seems like no one posted article yet, so I'll just leave it here :3 

On the official website they say that a brand new game for Pokemon is coming out in 2010, most likely it's 5th Generation :33

Here is the article:



> *The new game 4 years after Diamond and Pearl, plans to have new ways to play, new Pokemon, and will be reborn in an innovative way. *The Pokemon company is the original creator of all contents regarding Pokemon. Now we are announcing a new series of the RPG "Pocket Monster", which will be on the NDS and released sometime in 2010. Starting from the first game in the series, "Pocket Monster Red/Green" in 1996. The world view of Pokemon and features such as trading and battling between different versions had been highly praised by users all over the world. Cumulative global sales of the games are currently above 130 million units.The Pocket Monster series for the NDS have incorporated the touch screen, Wi-Fi connection, and other features of the console. The new game in development is a completely different game to the "Pocket Monster Diamond/Pearl" 4 years previously, which sold 17.15 million units worldwide. New play experiences and new Pokemon will be added, and it is planned to be a revolutionary comeback.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 29, 2010)

When's Corocoro coming out?


----------



## Golbez (Jan 29, 2010)

I'd guess it took the same number as the amount of pokeballs I needed to use to catch Azelf.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 29, 2010)

On my third try with Darkrai I was able to catch him with only one Ultra Ball (maybe because he was asleep during the time)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 29, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> EDIT: I didn't notice that it has been posted in the previous page, but it seems like no one posted article yet, so I'll just leave it here :3
> 
> On the official website they say that a brand new game for Pokemon is coming out in 2010, most likely it's 5th Generation :33
> 
> Here is the article:



Legendaries this time around will include one giant purple people eater from outer space


----------



## Golbez (Jan 29, 2010)

Dear lord, please let Deoxys stay the only "Space" legendary.


----------



## Sima (Jan 29, 2010)

I bet if it comes down to it, they'll make a legendary for each planet


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 29, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I have a legit Darkrai. It's shiny too.



So is mine  a friend traded it to me, so it's legit, right?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 29, 2010)

Sima said:


> I bet if it comes down to it, they'll make a legendary for each planet



The Earth is actually just one giant legendary...and so is the moon


----------



## Golbez (Jan 29, 2010)

Don't give them any good ideas now.


----------



## Sima (Jan 29, 2010)

o rly?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes Kiri, yours is legit.  Since it wasn't obtained through other methods. Obtaining it through the actual event without cheating makes it legit, no matter who it's traded to.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 29, 2010)

Oi, Death-Kun. It's cruel how you instantly left me to rot after stomping my Emerald team yesterday.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm a cruel person, yes.  I didn't even offer to help you back up after beating you up. I'm such an ass.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 29, 2010)

Nah, I just expected you to atleast say "Bye" or something.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 29, 2010)

Okays then  it's so pretty and powerful pek ask Sima


----------



## Sima (Jan 29, 2010)

I know its pretty, but I haven't ever had to battle it sooo....


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 29, 2010)

Liar  it has kicked your butt multiple times and you know it. Remember always getting mad because it killed like all of your Psychic Pokemon?


----------



## Sima (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh well if it did, it was a while ago and I don't remember xP


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Nah, I just expected you to atleast say "Bye" or something.



Aww, sorry.  



*Kiri Amane said:


> Okays then  it's so pretty and powerful pek ask Sima



I've never really used Darkrai at all, since I don't play Ubers.  And besides, my Darkrai doesn't have a good nature lol.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 29, 2010)

Don't use Ubers. It's evil. :33


----------



## Sima (Jan 29, 2010)

I only use the legendaries I really like xD


----------



## Golbez (Jan 29, 2010)

I usually have one legendary on my team, but it's always one of the "Lesser" ones.
Like Regirock, Raikou or Registeel. :33


----------



## Sima (Jan 29, 2010)

I'll usually use Mew, Suicune, Entei, or Kyogre

but I never have more than one in my party unless I am training them.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 29, 2010)

Funnily enough, in both Emerald and Platinum, there's always been one of my chosen pokemon that ends up disappointing me somewhat. 

In Emerald it was Steelix cause it couldn't do shit until the Battle Frontier where it Toxic'd and tanked everything with Leftovers.

In Platinum I had Registeel, which - compared to Regirock that I had in Emerald - kinda sucked. Still not sure if it's all that good at the current moment, but atleast its stats gives it access to both Physical and Special moves.

Both happen to be Steel types...


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 29, 2010)

Well I really like Darkrai  it's pretty much the only one I use unless I'm training others. I do like Palkia a lot too


----------



## Golbez (Jan 29, 2010)

Palkia is alot cooler than Dialga. Space Power is alot cooler than anything the other Super-Gods can bring out.

And I hate Dialga. Not really the pokemon, but rather what it stands for. Time Hax is the most annoying thing ever.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2010)

I think Dialga looks cooler than Palkia at least, but they're both so very close to each other in terms of ranking. I prefer Giratina over the both of them though, and I'll be choosing Giratina as my level 1 Legendary Dragon from the HG/SS Arceus event.  But really, they're all pretty awesome.

My ranking for the three is: Giratina > Dialga/Palkia.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 29, 2010)

Obviously I'll be choosing Palkia, that is if it's possible to hax one for that event.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 29, 2010)

I'll be picking Palkia too


----------



## Golbez (Jan 29, 2010)

Though it may not look like it, Palkia is a WATER dragon, which is awesome in my books.

... Makes me think why the heck they randomly decided to make it water while Dialga is Steel for whatever reason.  Doesn't make a whole lot of sense.


----------



## Kek (Jan 29, 2010)

My ranking is as such: Giratina > Palkia > Dialga

I love Giratina's design and the fact taht it's a ghost is a big plus for me, and I also really like Palkia's design and it's typing is the next step down from Sableye/Spiritomb in terms of no weakness, and Dialga...meh.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 29, 2010)

Atleast none of them is a Psychic type. I've had it with Legendaries with that type.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2010)

I like Palkia best as well amongst the D/P/P dragons.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 29, 2010)

Same here. There are too many. I love that Palkia is a water dragon, two of my fave types pek and it's more powerful than Dialga overall in my opinion. The only advantages Dialga has over Palkia is speed and hp.

Edit: When I said there were too many, I was referring to the psychic legendaries. Just thought I'd clarify that


----------



## Sima (Jan 29, 2010)

Dialga, I love it

Palkia is strong, yes, but I just like Dialga's over all look better than the others.

Dialga>Girantina>Palkia


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 29, 2010)

Sima said:


> Dialga, I love it
> 
> Palkia is strong, yes, but I just like Dialga's over all look better than the others.
> 
> Palkia>Girantina>Dialga



You know you just put Palkia as best, right? 

But I agree on that order


----------



## Golbez (Jan 29, 2010)

I agree on that order as well.


----------



## Sima (Jan 29, 2010)

I fixed it


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 29, 2010)

Because I told you about it on msn


----------



## Sima (Jan 29, 2010)

excuse me for making a mistake


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 29, 2010)

I was picking


----------



## Sima (Jan 29, 2010)

Sure you wereee


----------



## King Sister (Jan 29, 2010)

Arceus is the best dragon type


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 29, 2010)

Fairly relevant and important news just in-- 



			
				Serebii.net said:
			
		

> The official site has just updated with some details stating that a brand new Pokémon game series, perhaps a fifth generation is scheduled for release on the Nintendo DS in 2010 in Japan. Further details on this game series have yet to be announced but *the site has stated that it will be an RPG* and the press release *hinted that new Pokémon were in it*. Will this series be a brand new series or the beginning of the fifth generation? We'll bring more as and when Nintendo releases information



So it is almost all but confirmed for the 5th Gen release. But an RPG? Even if this isn't 5th Gen, we're in for a treat.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 29, 2010)

I think that's the third time it's been posted here.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 29, 2010)

Sounds like it  I like RPGs


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 29, 2010)

This thread moves far too quickly; I swear. I checked back 3 pages and nothing was said about it, so I figured I would post it. Though I did see someone made a thread regarding the information and that Bulbapedia had a bit more information on it.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 29, 2010)

Indeed, this thread is very active. And that's great.


----------



## Shiron (Jan 29, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> This thread moves far too quickly; I swear. I checked back 3 pages and nothing was said about it, so I figured I would post it. Though I did see someone made a thread regarding the information and that Bulbapedia had a bit more information on it.


Yeah, I made a huge post about it last night in this thread... >.>


But it just ended up getting burried in all of the other discussion. But I suppose that just shows this thread is active, which is nice.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 29, 2010)

It is nice that this thread is so active


----------



## Kek (Jan 29, 2010)

I saw that. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 29, 2010)

Thing is, the thread is only active when a main series game is getting close to release. 

Otherwise we could maybe swing a sub-forum lmao.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2010)

HG/SS for new sub-forum!


----------



## King Sister (Jan 29, 2010)

Hopefully Gen 5 will have less evolutions and legendaries.

Then people will want a FF sub-forum and such.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 29, 2010)

King Sister said:


> Then people will want a FF sub-forum and such.



If this gets anything like it was when D/P came out, the Pokemon thread was at the top in the Gaming Department and the Online Sub-Forum ALL THE TIME lol.

Didn't really happen with Platinum, but that's an exception since it was just a 3rd game within the series.

I doubt we could even get a sub forum even if we wanted and it was insanely active in here, but afterall the Online one was actually born from Pokemon anyway haha.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2010)

King Sister said:


> Hopefully Gen 5 will have less evolutions and legendaries.


But I like having a lot of legendaries.


----------



## Kek (Jan 29, 2010)

But 14?!?


----------



## Golbez (Jan 29, 2010)

I hate having alot of legendaries. Let them have a trio, one super and one rare, just like old times. With maybe one or two extras.


----------



## Shiron (Jan 29, 2010)

Meh, didn't really have a problem with the number of legendaries in DPPt myself. I mean, the vast majority of them were optional, so you didn't have to go after them if you didn't want to, whereas those that did want to go after them could. And I don't really have a problem with more optional/sidequest stuff--it gives me something to do with the game after I've beaten it for a longer period of time, along with the Battle Frontier and such, which is a plus. So all and all, I don't see why people complain about the amount of legendaries so much and actually having optional stuff that you can do (or not) after beating the game. Pokemon's one of the few fandoms that actually complains about having that kind of stuff...


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't think the problem with the legendaries is having the optional stuff to do. It's always fun to have loads of optional things to do. But the thing is, so many legendaries makes them all seem less... well, legendary. Legendary Pokemon are supposed to be these super rare Pokemon, yet there's so many.

But those aren't my personal gripes. I actually like the amount of legendaries. More possibilities for them to make ones that don't look like fail, fun to capture them all in normal Pokeballs, etc.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2010)

Just give me more challenging trainers is all I ask.


----------



## King Sister (Jan 29, 2010)

Give the gym leaders Yellow levels.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2010)

Red in HG/SS should have his team with perfect IVs and be EV trained, and Red would battle like a competitive battler. No more meh AI.

There's my dream trainer.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 29, 2010)

Then you'd also have to implement sleep and freeze clauses and crap.
I mean, my  Jumpluff can take out an entire team provided I hit with Sleep Powder and Leech Seed.


----------



## Shiron (Jan 29, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I don't think the problem with the legendaries is having the optional stuff to do. It's always fun to have loads of optional things to do. But the thing is, so many legendaries makes them all seem less... well, legendary. Legendary Pokemon are supposed to be these super rare Pokemon, yet there's so many.
> 
> But those aren't my personal gripes. I actually like the amount of legendaries. More possibilities for them to make ones that don't look like fail, fun to capture them all in normal Pokeballs, etc.


Ah, but whoever said Legendaries were meant to be rare as in the number of species of them, as if they were just meant to be a small group of godlike beings? Since Shintoism is big in Japan, it makes sense for there to be a large number of "weaker" legendaries, each having a special, dedicated role. What makes them special are these roles, and the fact that sightings of them and the actual numbers of each species are low, and not that there are a low number of legendary species in general. That's my take of it at least, and perhaps that's part of why it really doesn't bother me much at all to actually see such numbers.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Then you'd also have to implement sleep and freeze clauses and crap.
> I mean, my  Jumpluff can take out an entire team provided I hit with Sleep Powder and Leech Seed.



Oh no, we wouldn't get into that of course.  You can't really implement those clauses in-game anyway. 



Shiron said:


> Ah, but whoever said Legendaries were meant to be rare as in the number of species of them, as if they were just meant to be a small group of godlike beings? Since Shintoism is big in Japan, it makes sense for there to be a large number of "weaker" legendaries, each having a special, dedicated role. What makes them special are these roles, and the fact that sightings of them and the actual numbers of each species are low, and not that there are a low number of legendary species in general. That's my take of it at least, and perhaps that's part of why it really doesn't bother me much at all to actually see such numbers.



Well, I actually agree with what you say. I like the idea that there are a larger number of "lesser" legendaries, so to speak, like the Legendary Bird trio, or the Legendary Golems. Regigigas itself is a golem who makes three golems (Regirock, Regice, Registeel) to help guard it/keep it under control. Lugia being a multiple species is... okay, I suppose. But if Lugia can have offspring, I just wish Ho-Oh could as well (but it can't, from what we've seen). And the Legendary Beast trio is a given as a singular species, since they only arose from being resurrected by Ho-Oh after the tower burned down. And... Heatran itself doesn't seem too legendary, it's just a very rare Pokemon that dwells at the bottom of volcanoes. There are multiples of it, as Palmer in Platinum has a Regigigas, Cresselia and Heatran of his own. And in the anime, Pyramid King Brandon has his own set of Legendary Golems. 

Some legendaries, in my opinion, seem good as being a part of multiple sets, while some don't, like the ones that arose from very specific methods and whatnot (Mewtwo, Mew, Arceus, etc.) 

I also like the idea that it's unknown whether Celebi is a singular species or not, because if you see multiple Celebi together, how can you be sure they're all not the same Celebi, but from different time periods? 

Ah, the mystery~


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't think Pokemon needs a sub forum.

With this thread for the discussion and the online thread for well the online trading and battling we don't need much more.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 29, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Red in HG/SS should have his team with perfect IVs and be EV trained, and Red would battle like a competitive battler. No more meh AI.
> 
> There's my dream trainer.



Pok?-gasm'd 


Anyway as far as legendaries go, I don't really have a problem with the number. I like legendaries, the only problem is that they are very much frowned upon in competitive play. I wish it wasn't so much the case, but ah well. All i can really ask for is better designs for future legendaries, and for some of the normal pokemon as well haha.


----------



## Tools (Jan 29, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Red in HG/SS should have his team with perfect IVs and be EV trained, and Red would battle like a competitive battler. No more meh AI.
> 
> There's my dream trainer.



That would be an interesting challenge. That would be awesome.


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 29, 2010)

Honestly, when 5th Gen comes out, I think that should warrant a sub-forum for the game. It's insanely popular and a bit difficult to keep it contained in only one or two threads. It really wouldn't be out the question considering the amount of content and variety that is contained within the series itself.


----------



## Kek (Jan 29, 2010)

So how would we go about becoming a sub-forum?


----------



## King Sister (Jan 29, 2010)

Ask one of the admins.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 29, 2010)

Yea, I suppose admins would be the way to go.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 29, 2010)

5th gen should be good.

Also yes, we do need a sub forum.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2010)

5th gen sub-forum is a must.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm down with a sub-forum,  but if we got one, everybody else would want one too. That would be a real mess...

But forget everybody else. We should get a Pokemon sub-forum


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 29, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> I'm down with a sub-forum,  but if we got one, everybody else would want one too. That would be a real mess...
> 
> But forget everybody else. We should get a Pokemon sub-forum



Hells yea!


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 29, 2010)

If I'd won the previous sub-forum contest I would've made it a pokemon sub-forum but alas I didn't D:


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 30, 2010)

Honestly, I don't think we need a sub-forum... I mean how many more people hang around this topic? I can't see it being that big... Hell, what we need is a Pokemon FC or something general like that.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 30, 2010)

But there are some sub-forums where a lot of people don't populate. I looked at the Bleach one earlier (I do love Bleach ) and there were maybe twenty people in all. I think it would be okay to make one. Afterall, more people may go to it after it's made.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 30, 2010)

Fine then, you guys go for it...


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 30, 2010)

I was just making a point as to it being a plausable idea. I wasn't trying to be rude or anything so sorry if you took it that way.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2010)

Mecha fans have tried a while to gain a sub-forum, no luck though. 

But if Pokemon gets one, so should a Mecha section be formed.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 30, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Honestly, I don't think we need a sub-forum... I mean how many more people hang around this topic? I can't see it being that big... Hell, what we need is a Pokemon FC or something general like that.


Sub-forum just because of the news? Just make a separate thread concerning 5th gen.


----------



## King Sister (Jan 30, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Mecha fans have tried a while to gain a sub-forum, no luck though.
> 
> But if Pokemon gets one, so should a Mecha section be formed.



JJBA should get it's own sub-forum.


----------



## Tools (Jan 30, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> Sub-forum just because of the news? Just make a separate thread concerning 5th gen.



Plus isn't the 5th Gen coming out in a while?


----------



## Golbez (Jan 30, 2010)

My face should get its own sub-forum.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2010)

Golbez said:


> My face should get its own sub-forum.



Lets get them to make it then.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 30, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Lets get them to make it then.





No, but seriously. Let's see what else we have. We can make some FC thread, but that wouldn't increase postcounts. ()

Or we could just make a new thread for the next games, which would probaly end up taking all further discussions, just like this one did with Platinum.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2010)

2Shea, I do not have the stock for this avy of mine. Sorry. 

And also...

The Pikachu-colored Pichu event started today!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> And also...
> 
> The Pikachu-colored Pichu event started today!



Going to go on Monday morning to get it for my Diamond/Pearl and Platinum games


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2010)

I just asked mother to take me today, but it seems she is too busy. She said she'll take me before the event is over, just not right now.  

It's times like these I wish I'd stop procrastinating on getting my driver's license.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Yea, I suppose admins would be the way to go.



Start a petition, see how much interest there is in having one. Then would staff even start to think whether it has a shot. Remember there has to be interest and enough members to sustain activity. 





OniTasku said:


> Honestly, when 5th Gen comes out, I think that should warrant a sub-forum for the game. It's insanely popular and a bit difficult to keep it contained in only one or two threads. It really wouldn't be out the question considering the amount of content and variety that is contained within the series itself.



Yeah, I could imagine that it could spur a variety of thread *has 15 different threads already in mind...then again making threads is my forte*


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 30, 2010)

I would go and get the Pichu today but there is too much snow where I'm and my mom for sure will have no intention driving in this mayhem 

Oh well I probably have to wait another day D:


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 30, 2010)

I wonder If I can get it by just sitting in my car out in the Gamestop parking lot


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I just asked mother to take me today, but it seems she is too busy. She said she'll take me before the event is over, just not right now.
> 
> It's times like these I wish I'd stop procrastinating on getting my driver's license.



I'm getting my taxes done at a place that's right next door to my gamestop on Monday morning, so I'll be killing two birds with one stone.


----------



## Kek (Jan 30, 2010)

I've never gone to an event, but I think I'll go to this one. When there's not so much snow, that is.


----------



## Sima (Jan 30, 2010)

i would go today to get it, but yeah, as many people said, too much snow to go out and I know my parents wouldn't drive in this mess xD


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 30, 2010)

Is there any good DS games to play at the moment? since it's been a while I played a DS game :33



Death-kun said:


> Also, who here was unable to get an event Arceus from the last event?



I wasn't able to go to the event but I was able to get the Arceus last week from someone on livejournal


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> I wasn't able to go to the event but I was able to get the Arceus last week from someone on livejournal



That's cool you were still able to get it.  Which Legendary Dragon will you choose? :3


----------



## Sima (Jan 30, 2010)

I wasn't able to get the event arceus D:


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> That's cool you were still able to get it.  Which Legendary Dragon will you choose? :3



I'm debating between either Giratina or Palkia, depends on which special move is cooler 

(Good chance that is most likely Giratina)


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 30, 2010)

I'll probably stop by on Monday and get it. I need to register my car and the DMV is fairly close to the GameStop.

Also, I wasn't able to get Arceus. Hopefully they have another event soon. ;__;


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2010)

Sima said:


> I wasn't able to get the event arceus D:





OniTasku said:


> Also, I wasn't able to get Arceus. Hopefully they have another event soon. ;__;



Once I'm finished with the in-game Arceus event in HG/SS, I'd be willing to trade mine to you both so you could use it to get your Legendary Dragon of choice as well. Provided that I get my Arceus back at the end. :3



Ema Skye said:


> I'm debating between either Giratina or Palkia, depends on which special move is cooler
> 
> (Good chance that is most likely Giratina)



Get Giratina. He gets Shadow Sneak. Palkia only gets Hydro Pump.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh, Hydro Pump... What happened? You used to be so good, while Surf sucked. (In my mind). 

Good thing I got better.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Get Giratina. He gets Shadow Sneak. Palkia only gets Hydro Pump.



Hydro Pump is boring, so I'll go with Giratina 

But I think I'm going to laugh through that weird Arceus cutscene, when I'm going to get to that point


----------



## Sima (Jan 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Once I'm finished with the in-game Arceus event in HG/SS, I'd be willing to trade mine to you both so you could use it to get your Legendary Dragon of choice as well. Provided that I get my Arceus back at the end. :3



That would be nice of you  Of course I would give the Arceus back :3


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 30, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Start a petition, see how much interest there is in having one. Then would staff even start to think whether it has a shot. Remember there has to be interest and enough members to sustain activity.



Ask, and ye shall recieve:



*Everyone sign!*


----------



## Golbez (Jan 30, 2010)

Very well then, I shall sign.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> I'll probably stop by on Monday and get it. I need to register my car and the DMV is fairly close to the GameStop.
> 
> Also, *I wasn't able to get Arceus*. Hopefully they have another event soon. ;__;



Where was the event taking place?


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 30, 2010)

2Shea said:


> Ask, and ye shall recieve:
> 
> 
> 
> *Everyone sign!*



Just quoting, since it got pushed to the bottom of the last page lol.

_Edit - Lmao they added some crazy images to the petition besides the one I made._
​


----------



## Kek (Jan 30, 2010)

I was just wondering if the Arceus event had already happened. Needless to say I didn't go. 



Ema Skye said:


> Is there any good DS games to play at the moment? since it's been a while I played a DS game :33



I've been hooked on Dragon Quest 5.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2010)

Gonna sign it. 



Golbez said:


> Oh, Hydro Pump... What happened? You used to be so good, while Surf sucked. (In my mind).
> 
> Good thing I got better.



Accuracy happened. 



Ema Skye said:


> Hydro Pump is boring, so I'll go with Giratina
> 
> But I think I'm going to laugh through that weird Arceus cutscene, when I'm going to get to that point



Though Dialga has Metal Burst, which is like Counter + Mirror Coat in one attack. :3



Sima said:


> That would be nice of you  Of course I would give the Arceus back :3



Then I shall let you use it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2010)

2Shea said:


> Just quoting, since it got pushed to the bottom of the last page lol.
> 
> _Edit - Lmao they added some crazy images to the petition besides the one I made._
> ​


I'm getting a ton of error messages every time I try signing it. I also get messages from twitter telling me I need to retweet the petition....


----------



## Sima (Jan 30, 2010)

pek thank you Death-kun<3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2010)

Never mind, I was able to sign the petition :sweat


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 30, 2010)

Lmao sorry Kira, I've never used that site before. I've never had to make a petition for anything, it just so happened to be the first petition site to come up on google for me.

I hope it works out ^^;


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 30, 2010)

Signed the petition :3

Were nearly half-way done 

EDIT: Wait I'm so confused, at first it said 40 supporters and then when I refreshed the page it went down to 14


----------



## Majin Dan (Jan 30, 2010)

i signed it, said i had to sign into my twitter or start an account though, i didn't click on either and it took me to a page that said i signed it


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 30, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Where was the event taking place?



Toys R Us did the event a few months back when one of the movies was released here in the US, IIRC. I want to say it was around October.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah that ToysRus event was in mid november. I remember driving my little sister to get it. And what's cool is, it has Roar of time, Shadow Force, and Spacial rend, along with Judgment.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 30, 2010)

That's an... Interesting moveset.


----------



## Sima (Jan 30, 2010)

Not a surprise that it has those moves


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2010)

I love that it had that moveset. 

Though there was a special event Darkrai that had Spacial Rend and Roar of Time too lol.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 30, 2010)

Well mine doesn't know those moves, but it's still pretty bad-ass


----------



## Sima (Jan 30, 2010)

Yours doesn't have those moves cause its not the event Arceus :3


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 30, 2010)

I was referring to my Darkrai dear


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Signed it too 

Would be awesome to have a Pokemon subforum really, lots of possibilities there.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2010)

A Pokemon sub-forum would be so cool.  Lots of potential, considering so many people know about Pokemon.


----------



## Sima (Jan 30, 2010)

It would be awesome to have a sub-forum


----------



## Golbez (Jan 30, 2010)

First thing to do: Make a thread for every single pokemon. 

Or maybe not, kekeke.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 30, 2010)

That would be fun. Dashing from thread to thread  I signed by the way


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2010)

"Pokemon Analysis Thread #1: Bulbasaur!"

"Pokemon Analysis Thread #2: Ivysaur!"

"Pokemon Analysis Thread #3: Venusaur!"

The list goes on...


----------



## Golbez (Jan 30, 2010)

That sounds perfect. And while we're at it, each different form of a Pokemon like Burmy or Deoxys could have its own thread too.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2010)

Then there could be threads to discuss competitive battling with each Pokemon.


----------



## Kek (Jan 30, 2010)

Then we could have threads to discuss each kind of Item and Berry as well.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 30, 2010)

So how many threads do we have now? Over 600?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 30, 2010)

It'll keep us all busy. Oooo, what about a thread for each gym leader? Or random trainers that are encountered in the game?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 30, 2010)

Golbez said:


> That sounds perfect. And while we're at it, each different form of a Pokemon like Burmy or Deoxys could have its own thread too.


Then we've got human characters from the games, anime and all the different manga. I'd say that makes plenty of different thread possibilities.


----------



## Sima (Jan 30, 2010)

Pokemon, and items, and trainers, oh my!


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> It'll keep us all busy. Oooo, what about a thread for each gym leader? Or random trainers that are encountered in the game?



I demand a full analysis thread on Youngster Jimmy. And all the Bug Catchers.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 30, 2010)

This thread is now all about big dreams.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 30, 2010)

Haha surprised to see so many excited people xD I do hope it works out, though of course a thread for each pokemon is a bit much 

Anyway posting the link again for great justice:


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm liking it


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2010)

Golbez said:


> This thread is now all about big dreams.



I dream to be the very best.

Like no one ever was.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 30, 2010)

How did we get 30 supporters already? I only remember seeing at most 10 posting in here.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 30, 2010)

Golbez said:


> How did we get 30 supporters already? I only remember seeing at most 10 posting in here.



Lots of lurkers, and random Pokemon fans from other sections I dunno haha


----------



## Sima (Jan 30, 2010)

how many supporters do we need?


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 30, 2010)

I set it to needing 100 supporters, if we get more than that though great, I just don't think it will happen haha.

I think even 50 is a good enough amount, but we just want to show that it has support.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 30, 2010)

100 would be great  but yea, 50 would be too


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2010)

Put it in my sig.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 30, 2010)

How did you make the petition clickable? I wanna show support to get people to sign too


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2010)

I used HTML tags to do it. :3 It's the button that looks like a little round Earth. You click it and copypaste the link you want, then edit the stuff that's automatically highlighted. Instead of keeping the link there, you can make it so a word or words link to the same website. :3

Support the Pokemon sub-forum ! ♥​
Or if you quote this post, you can copypaste the stuff right above this sentence into your sig. :3


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2010)

Signed, might as well.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Will you just send it to one of the admins then if it does get 50 people?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I used HTML tags to do it. :3 It's the button that looks like a little round Earth. You click it and copypaste the link you want, then edit the stuff that's automatically highlighted. Instead of keeping the link there, you can make it so a word or words link to the same website. :3



That sounds confusing  but I'll try.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2010)

Kiri, look at the post again. I edited it. :3 Instead of you having to do it, you can just copypaste what I've already done.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I used HTML tags to do it. :3 It's the button that looks like a little round Earth. You click it and copypaste the link you want, then edit the stuff that's automatically highlighted. Instead of keeping the link there, you can make it so a word or words link to the same website. :3
> 
> Support the Pokemon sub-forum ! ♥​
> Or if you quote this post, you can copypaste the stuff right above this sentence into your sig. :3



 I'll go fix it now and also ask people to sign. I know of two people who definitely will


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Perhaps I'll put it in my sig too then 

Although I just looked at the last page, do you think the admins will take this seriously if there are non-NF members signing? Since after all, we could probably gets tons of people to sign, but they wouldn't want to make a forum that would be extremely inactive.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2010)

2Shea said:


> Haha surprised to see so many excited people xD I do hope it works out, though of course a thread for each pokemon is a bit much
> 
> Anyway *posting the link again* for great justice:



It's going to keep getting buried under all these posts so that's probably a good idea.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Put it in my sig too 

That is one way to keep the link around


----------



## Sima (Jan 30, 2010)

Pokemon is pretty popular, so I think it would be active. I wouldn't worry to much about that Sen <3


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2010)

Sen said:


> Perhaps I'll put it in my sig too then
> 
> Although I just looked at the last page, do you think the admins will take this seriously if there are non-NF members signing? Since after all, we could probably gets tons of people to sign, but they wouldn't want to make a forum that would be extremely inactive.



Super mod on our side at least.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 30, 2010)

Sen said:


> Perhaps I'll put it in my sig too then
> 
> Although I just looked at the last page, do you think the admins will take this seriously if there are non-NF members signing? Since after all, we could probably gets tons of people to sign, but they wouldn't want to make a forum that would be extremely inactive.



I meant two NF members when I said I knew two people who would (possibly 3) but, you're right. They probably won't take us seriously if there are a bunch of non-NF members


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I'll go fix it now and also ask people to sign. I know of two people who definitely will



Awesome, you got it working~ <3



Sen said:


> Perhaps I'll put it in my sig too then
> 
> Although I just looked at the last page, do you think the admins will take this seriously if there are non-NF members signing? Since after all, we could probably gets tons of people to sign, but they wouldn't want to make a forum that would be extremely inactive.



Yay Julie. 

Well, I'm hoping to get a lot more than the goal to sign. So I'll be posting around NF a lot and whatnot. There's definitely LOTS of people here who are interested in Pokemon, and even if they're not really interested in it, they've surely heard of it, unless they live under a rock. The petition will only really circulate around NF anyway, I think. 



Sima said:


> Pokemon is pretty popular, so I think it would be active. I wouldn't worry to much about that Sen <3



Exactly. :3


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 30, 2010)

Added to my sig as well 

Anyway this is mainly to just get the ball rolling and get attention drawn to the subject. I doubt there are many non-NFers voting anyway.

If we have to have a poll actually on NF for voting after this, then that will be fine and keep it to just members.


----------



## Sima (Jan 30, 2010)

I can really see this happening


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 30, 2010)

When you guys signed, did you put your real name or did you put your NF username? I put my real name


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2010)

In celebration, I must periodically switch avys. 

And when I signed, I must my real name. I didn't know we could just slap on fake names. I hadn't thought od it.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Sima said:


> Pokemon is pretty popular, so I think it would be active. I wouldn't worry to much about that Sen <3



That's true, they could have a gaming thread and plenty of things, even one thread for those pokemon eggs, etc 



Sephiroth said:


> Super mod on our side at least. :zaru



True, if he helps then there is a much bigger chance with some staff liking the idea 



*Kiri Amane said:


> I meant two NF members when I said I knew two people who would (possibly 3) but, you're right. They probably won't take us seriously if there are a bunch of non-NF members



Well if we get a lot of people to sign it and they doubt it too much, then we can always make a thread here based on the idea and have people post   Or make a thread in the Suggestions subforum with a poll.  It usually takes something to be decently popular to get it going sometimes, but Pokemon is obviously pretty well-known going by sets/etc.



Death-kun said:


> Yay Julie.
> 
> Well, I'm hoping to get a lot more than the goal to sign. So I'll be posting around NF a lot and whatnot. There's definitely LOTS of people here who are interested in Pokemon, and even if they're not really interested in it, they've surely heard of it, unless they live under a rock. The petition will only really circulate around NF anyway, I think.



Nice idea really, putting in in sigs will attract a lot more attention to it  

Yeah I hope so, would be weird if lots of other people signed too.  Do you know how to see who has all signed?  I signed as "Sen Kageyoshi" but assume that will be clearly me.  



2Shea said:


> Added to my sig as well
> 
> Anyway this is mainly to just get the ball rolling and get attention drawn to the subject. I doubt there are many non-NFers voting anyway.
> 
> If we have to have a poll actually on NF for voting after this, then that will be fine and keep it to just members.



Yeah hopefully, not sure why others would vote in random polls on that site   And true, we can do that if they suspect the poll doesn't seem accurate, but I think that it definitely helps having a petition.


----------



## Sima (Jan 30, 2010)

I put my nickname when I signed it Kiri.

 Pretty avy Death, I have one simular to that, well what I mean by simular is that it was made from the same stock xP


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> In celebration, I must periodically switch avys.
> 
> And when I signed, I must my real name. I didn't know we could just slap on fake names. I hadn't thought od it.



I didn't think of it til now. I hope they believe us even though we didn't put our NF names


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2010)

Sen said:


> Nice idea really, putting in in sigs will attract a lot more attention to it
> 
> Yeah I hope so, would be weird if lots of other people signed too.  Do you know how to see who has all signed?  I signed as "Sen Kageyoshi" but assume that will be clearly me.



And if they see they're in sigs on NF, that will make it more believable that the signatures actually were obtained from NF, and not other places. 

And yeah, non-NF people signing for a Pokemon sub-forum on NF?  I can see all the people that have signed, but don't really have a concrete way to tell whether they're actually from NF or not. :<



Sima said:


> Pretty avy Death, I have one simular to that, well what I mean by simular is that it was made from the same stock xP



Changed avy already. 



*Kiri Amane said:


> I didn't think of it til now. I hope they believe us even though we didn't put our NF names



Well, like I said before, if it's in our sigs, it'll make it more believable that the signatures came from NF members. :3


----------



## Sima (Jan 30, 2010)

:3 I see, well that avy is cute too


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 30, 2010)

Tis very cute  and I've already got a person to sign! pek


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I didn't think of it til now. I hope they believe us even though we didn't put our NF names



I'm sure they will since they know we are the ones signing it mostly 



Death-kun said:


> And if they see they're in sigs on NF, that will make it more believable that the signatures actually were obtained from NF, and not other places.
> 
> And yeah, non-NF people signing for a Pokemon sub-forum on NF?  I can see all the people that have signed, but don't really have a concrete way to tell whether they're actually from NF or not. :<



Good point, plus they can see we support the idea in our sigs too 

I see, but then again we can list who signed probably by username, or once we get 50 signatures, probably we could start a thread in suggestions and have a poll there, so showing the support twice really. 



*Kiri Amane said:


> Tis very cute  and I've already got a person to sign! pek



Yay


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 30, 2010)

I got two more!  but one of them hasn't signed yet. Apparently (since she's online on her wii) she can't sign it and her dad's on the comp, but the other mentioned person has signed  great thing is, I didn't ask them so the people I said I would ask are still available for signing 

Edit: Got another one!


----------



## Sima (Jan 30, 2010)

Just as planned Things are going smoothly.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2010)

Sen said:


> Good point, plus they can see we support the idea in our sigs too
> 
> I see, but then again we can list who signed probably by username, or once we get 50 signatures, probably we could start a thread in suggestions and have a poll there, so showing the support twice really.



It'll be good for them to see we have a petition as well, instead of just throwing one in their faces without them ever knowing about it. 

And indeed, along with the petition, we can have a poll for the NF members as well, if they want more proof that it really is NF members that are supporting it.  And like you said, twice the support.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I got two more!  but one of them hasn't signed yet. Apparently (since she's online on her wii) she can't sign it and her dad's on the comp, but the other mentioned person has signed  great thing is, I didn't ask them so the people I said I would ask are still available for signing :high
> 
> Edit: Got another one! :high



Wow, that's super fast though   You are making this go along well 



Sima said:


> :high Just as planned Things are going smoothly.



Indeed, hopefully it will continue 



Death-kun said:


> It'll be good for them to see we have a petition as well, instead of just throwing one in their faces without them ever knowing about it.
> 
> And indeed, along with the petition, we can have a poll for the NF members as well, if they want more proof that it really is NF members that are supporting it.  And like you said, twice the support.



True, shows that we thought about this   Awesome idea for starting it to whoever did, would be a fun place.  

And indeed   Would the subsection be just in here, the gaming department then?  Since it could probably fit with manga/anime too.


----------



## Sima (Jan 30, 2010)

I'd say it will, don't worry :3


----------



## Kek (Jan 30, 2010)

Put it in my sig as well. :33

HG/SS out in 1.5 months, news of a 5th generation, and now the prospect of a Pokemon sub-forum.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2010)

I approve of this.



And yay Kek. <3



Sen said:


> True, shows that we thought about this   Awesome idea for starting it to whoever did, would be a fun place.
> 
> And indeed   Would the subsection be just in here, the gaming department then?  Since it could probably fit with manga/anime too.



Thank 2Shea for starting it.  It'll be really fun. :3

That'd be a predicament. Where would it go? D: Since a lot of people know about the anime and the various manga as well as the games.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Sima said:


> I'd say it will, don't worry :3



Oh nice set 



Kek said:


> Put it in my sig as well. :33
> 
> HG/SS out in 1.5 months, news of a 5th generation, and now the prospect of a Pokemon sub-forum.



Seems like Pokemon is currently experiencing a wave of activity 



Death-kun said:


> I approve of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That comic  

Indeed, 2Shea then  

I don't know, I'd assume the gaming subforum, would the pokemon anime/this thread be moved there too then?  The games seem like a nice place to put it since the anime was based on those too, and the manga isn't as well known.


----------



## Kek (Jan 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I approve of this.





That whole site is


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 30, 2010)

Were almost there with the petition only 55 more people to support :33


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 30, 2010)

Yay!  By the way, your sig is adorable


----------



## Sima (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks Sen<3


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Sima- Of course 

I'll have to use a pokemon set again soon, haven't for awhile 



Ema Skye said:


> Were almost there with the petition only 55 more people to support :33



Your sig is so cute 

And wow, it's going so fast   That's awesome


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 30, 2010)

Sen said:


> Indeed, 2Shea then
> 
> I don't know, I'd assume the gaming subforum, would the pokemon anime/this thread be moved there too then?  The games seem like a nice place to put it since the anime was based on those too, and the manga isn't as well known.



No thanks needed, I appreciate it though 


Anyway it would be great to have it be for Pokemon in general, but I think we have a better chance of it getting just a Gaming sub-forum. We'll see though! Even after we do all of this, it will most likely take the staff quite a long time to decide.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2010)

Hmm, shoddy battle is pretty cool.

Too bad it lacks effects.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

2Shea said:


> No thanks needed, I appreciate it though
> 
> Anyway it would be great to have it be for Pokemon in general, but I think we have a better chance of it getting just a Gaming sub-forum. We'll see though! Even after we do all of this, it will most likely take the staff quite a long time to decide.



Yeah that would work, and I suppose that's true, not really sure how they even decide on these things. :<  

Thanks though anyway 



Sephiroth said:


> Hmm, shoddy battle is pretty cool.
> 
> Too bad it lacks effects.



Yeah I've watched a lot of battles, but they all go so fast when you are trying to just read it all


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 30, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Yay!  By the way, your sig is adorable



Thanks 



Sen said:


> Sima- Of course
> 
> I'll have to use a pokemon set again soon, haven't for awhile
> 
> ...



Thanks, yeah hopefully we'll get the sub forum soon


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2010)

We will have victory!



Sen said:


> That comic :rotfl
> 
> Indeed, 2Shea then
> 
> I don't know, I'd assume the gaming subforum, would the pokemon anime/this thread be moved there too then?  The games seem like a nice place to put it since the anime was based on those too, and the manga isn't as well known.



Have you read the other Super Effective pages? 

I have no idea. Though the games did come first, so everything else Pokemon related would just go under the sub-forum in the Gaming Department then. 



Kek said:


> That whole site is



The "Super Effective" comic is hilarious. 



*Kiri Amane said:


> Yay!  By the way, your sig is adorable



That sig of hers was the reference pic for this drawing a friend of mine drew for me.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 30, 2010)

Nothing popped up  and I have a question. I made two new Pokemon sets (since things are going so well ), but I don't know which one to use, so I was hoping I could get your opinions 

This




Or this?



And don't ask why I posted the senior version of the Pikachu cause I don't know 

Edit: And imma probably make the Pikachu sig a tad smaller and the Eevees one a tad bigger 

Edit 2: And the Eevee avy border darker. I can't see it


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

^Both are so cute 

I like the Pikachu one for a set, but the Eevee one is so cute too 



Ema Skye said:


> Thanks
> 
> Thanks, yeah hopefully we'll get the sub forum soon



Yeah that would be nice, no guarantee but it definitely never hurts to ask them anyway 



Death-kun said:


> We will have victory!
> 
> Have you read the other Super Effective pages?
> 
> I have no idea. Though the games did come first, so everything else Pokemon related would just go under the sub-forum in the Gaming Department then.



Nice attitude 

And I have read a few, mostly the random ones I've seen on tumblr   It's a great comic, also there are a few others where like the character walks up to a tree, and then walks away with a sad look on his face since there was a tree there, mocking the concept in the game in an amusing way 

Yeah that seems logical, although wait, the manga came after it too?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh, then here it is. :3  Though really, you could just look in my Gifts album on my profile to see all the stuff people have drawn for me lol.  I only say that though because a lot of it is Pokemon based.

And hm... I say the Eeveelution set for now.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 30, 2010)

That's no help, I have one vote for each


----------



## King Sister (Jan 30, 2010)

That Pichiu drawing is so cute


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2010)

Sen said:


> Nice attitude
> 
> And I have read a few, mostly the random ones I've seen on tumblr   It's a great comic, also there are a few others where like the character walks up to a tree, and then walks away with a sad look on his face since there was a tree there, mocking the concept in the game in an amusing way
> 
> Yeah that seems logical, although wait, the manga came after it too?



At least the chances seem quite high. 

It's pretty funny, it's just random stuff. Like in one of the earlier ones, Oak is asking if the main character is a boy or girl, when he obviously looks like a boy lol. And then Oak is trying to remember his grandson's (your rival's) name, so the main character inputs the name as "Douche" and Oak goes along with it.  And yeah, I remember that one. The tree is right in the middle of the road, and he can't go around it like in the games. 

And yup, the manga came after the games. The games were what started it all.

Also... .


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Also... .



 That's hilarious


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2010)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 12 (7 members and 5 guests)
Death-kun, *Kiri Amane, Kno7, Avenger_Seraphimon, Majin Dan, Sima





*Kiri Amane said:


> That's no help, I have one vote for each



Wear one now, then wear the other later? 



King Sister said:


> That Pichiu drawing is so cute



There's more drawings if you wanna see. :3



*Kiri Amane said:


> That's hilarious



Made me lol so much the first time I saw it. It's still funny.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 30, 2010)

In one of the comics...

"She's only 10 years old you sick fuck."

Oh, so true.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2010)

Golbez said:


> In one of the comics...
> 
> "She's only 10 years old you sick fuck."
> 
> Oh, so true.



Pedophilia in Pokemon.

Srs bzns.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 30, 2010)

Rule 34 in effect...


----------



## Sima (Jan 30, 2010)

I like the pikachu on Kiri


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Rule 34 in effect...



Is it ever not in effect?


----------



## Kno7 (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow. I haven't played pokemon for years now. I was just reminiscing on the games when I stumbled onto this.

I'm actually considering purchasing a DS to be able to play this game.

I have a couple of questions though:

-Gameplay-wise, what has changed since the original Gold/Silver versions(last versions I played)? and will all of the new gameplay be incorporated into HG/SS?
-Is the DSi worth it? Should I be considering the normal DS? DS lite?

EDIT


Death-kun said:


> Also... .


----------



## King Sister (Jan 30, 2010)

More drawings


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2010)

Double battles, improved animation, coordinator battles(beauty contest), and fossil digging.

That is all I can recall at the moment.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> Wow. I haven't played pokemon for years now. I was just reminiscing on the games when I stumbled onto this.
> 
> I'm actually considering purchasing a DS to be able to play this game.
> 
> ...



Well, the gameplay is still generally the same. There was a Physical/Special split in the 4th gen, Day and Night system is still there, there are certain things that happen on certain days. Also, Battle Frontier stuff, which is just bunches of specific battle challenges. But really, battling is the same, just the actual battle screen layout is different a bit. But there's still HP bar, move selection, all that good stuff. You'll like it even more than G/S, trust me.

And if you don't already have a DS, then get the DSi. If you had already had a DS Lite though, I would've said don't waste your money on the DSi. But since you don't, DSi is the way to go. 

Also, HG/SS has everything G/S had, complete with tons of new features. Kanto isn't watered down anymore, there's more legendaries to catch, more key items, an actual Safari Zone, Battle Frontier, and tons of other stuff. It'll be like reliving G/S in a new era.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2010)

King Sister said:


> More drawings


----------



## Kno7 (Jan 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Well, the gameplay is still generally the same. There was a Physical/Special split in the 4th gen, Day and Night system is still there, there are certain things that happen on certain days. Also, Battle Frontier stuff, which is just bunches of specific battle challenges. But really, battling is the same, just the actual battle screen layout is different a bit. But there's still HP bar, move selection, all that good stuff. You'll like it even more than G/S, trust me.
> 
> And if you don't already have a DS, then get the DSi. If you had already had a DS Lite though, I would've said don't waste your money on the DSi. But since you don't, DSi is the way to go.
> 
> Also, HG/SS has everything G/S had, complete with tons of new features. Kanto isn't watered down anymore, there's more legendaries to catch, more key items, an actual Safari Zone, Battle Frontier, and tons of other stuff. It'll be like reliving G/S in a new era.


Oooooh man. That oozes of awesomeness.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## King Sister (Jan 30, 2010)

I could use that in a set


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 30, 2010)

What's rule 34? And I guess I'll use the Pikachu now and the Eevee later since the Pikachu has more votes.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2010)

Since we've reached 50+ supporters, should a poll be posted in the Suggestions thread to ask for a Pokemon sub-forum?



Kno7 said:


> Oooooh man. That oozes of awesomeness.
> 
> Thanks for the info!



You are quite welcome. <3



King Sister said:


> I could use that in a set



If you really want to use it, go ahead. Just credit *dolphinabottle* for drawing it. :3



*Kiri Amane said:


> What's rule 34? And I guess I'll use the Pikachu now and the Eevee later since the Pikachu has more votes.



Hoo boy.


----------



## King Sister (Jan 30, 2010)

The internet is for porn you must accept this.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Also... .



Totally had that as a set when it first came out lol.

Reading the bit of info you posted about HG/SS, although I already knew it all, just made me want it even more!


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2010)

King Sister said:


> The internet is for porn you must accept this.



I rule 34 this.



2Shea said:


> Totally had that as a set when it first came out lol.
> 
> Reading the bit of info you posted about HG/SS, although I already knew it all, just made me want it even more!



 It's been around for so long.

HG/SS is like G/S/C with Platinum awesomeness slapped onto it with a downpour of nostalgia and new features.

And awesome sprites and battle themes, etc.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Oh, then here it is. :3  Though really, you could just look in my Gifts album on my profile to see all the stuff people have drawn for me lol. :lmao I only say that though because a lot of it is Pokemon based.
> 
> And hm... I say the Eeveelution set for now. :gar



Aw that's so cute   Is your gifts album set to private or something?  I don't see it anymore.  



*Kiri Amane said:


> That's no help, I have one vote for each :arg



You can always just wear one now and the other later 



Death-kun said:


> [noparse]At least the chances seem quite high.
> 
> It's pretty funny, it's just random stuff. Like in one of the earlier ones, Oak is asking if the main character is a boy or girl, when he obviously looks like a boy lol. And then Oak is trying to remember his grandson's (your rival's) name, so the main character inputs the name as "Douche" and Oak goes along with it.  And yeah, I remember that one. The tree is right in the middle of the road, and he can't go around it like in the games.
> 
> ...



Hope so  

And    I like that, even though I get the point of it in the games, it's still pretty weird.  I'll have to look at more of those  

Oh wow, I thought maybe the manga was first.  Then it does make sense for it to be mostly in the game section if they would be willing to do that.  

And   That Pikachu, now I know where that face comes from.  



Kno7 said:


> Wow. I haven't played pokemon for years now. I was just reminiscing on the games when I stumbled onto this.
> 
> I'm actually considering purchasing a DS to be able to play this game.



I'd say go for it, Jason probably already explained it all much better 



Death-kun said:


> Since we've reached 50+ supporters, should a poll be posted in the Suggestions thread to ask for a Pokemon sub-forum?



We could, unless you guys want to wait for 100 

Never hurts to suggest it now though since it would take awhile for the staff to consider it anyway.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Since we've reached 50+ supporters, should a poll be posted in the Suggestions thread to ask for a Pokemon sub-forum?



I think we should wait and let Kira take care of it, if he would possibly make the thread for us.

We'll wait and hear his response, and then if not myself or someone else can make it


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 30, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> What's rule 34?


----------



## King Sister (Jan 30, 2010)

Surely there must be a pokemon fan among one of the admins.


----------



## Kek (Jan 30, 2010)

King Sister said:


> -snip-



I might get a set out out of those.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Hoo boy.



Sorry, I've only had working internet for about a two months


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2010)

Sen said:


> Aw that's so cute :iria  Is your gifts album set to private or something?  I don't see it anymore.
> 
> Hope so :ruri
> 
> ...



Wait, you can't see it? I haven't touched it in forever, so I have no idea. D: I don't remember doing anything to it though, like altering settings like that.

We'll try our best at least <3

It's normal in the games, but when you apply it to something real-life-situation-ish, it gets funny because it makes no sense. 

And nope, the games came first, then everything else after. Everything is based on the games and whatnot. The manga is way more violent though lol.

Ash has finally had enough of TR. 

I guess it really depends on what everyone else wants to do though, so let's wait. :3




2Shea said:


> I think we should wait and let Kira take care of it, if he would possibly make the thread for us.
> 
> We'll wait and hear his response, and then if not myself or someone else can make it :nod



I agree with this idea.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2010)

King Sister said:


> -snip-



You might want to take those down, you aren't allowed to link danbooru.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2010)

King Sister said:


> Surely there must be a pokemon fan among one of the admins.



Well, we sort of have Kira Yamato on our side (I think ). And he's a Smod, so...



*Kiri Amane said:


> Sorry, I've only had working internet for about a two months



Haha, I don't blame you.  I was just saying "Hoo boy" because you were just going to find out what it was.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 30, 2010)

Kek said:


> I might get a set out out of those.



I could make them if you'd like. I'm really bored 



Death-kun said:


> Haha, I don't blame you.  I was just saying "Hoo boy" because you were just going to find out what it was.



It doesn't bother me  I had just never heard of it before


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> It doesn't bother me  I had just never heard of it before



I actually didn't know about "the rules" for a long time. D: I only really learned about them sometime last year. Before that, no idea.

When someone Rule 34's a 10 year old kid from Pokemonz though...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2010)

What is even worse are the Pokemon themselves.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 30, 2010)

Everything that's popular get's "Rule'd", no matter how the setting or the characters are. No exceptions.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2010)

I Rule 34 Lopunny.

Yes, I went there.

I'll even Rule 34 Jynx if I'm desperate enough.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 30, 2010)

Maybe it's about time to shut up about this. We don't want anything... bad... to happen to this thread do we?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2010)

As long as images aren't accompanying the freakish posts, I think it's okay. Once the filth starts seeping into the posts though...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Maybe it's about time to shut up about this. We don't want anything... bad... to happen to this thread do we?



Yeah, don't want to get Kira Yamato excited.


----------



## Kek (Jan 30, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I could make them if you'd like. I'm really bored



Already taken care of. But thank you for offering! :33


----------



## King Sister (Jan 30, 2010)

That didn't take long Kek


----------



## Kek (Jan 30, 2010)

I was lucky that Kirsty's shop had no line.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 30, 2010)

Kek said:


> Already taken care of. But thank you for offering! :33



You're welcome  I'm making a shop, but I can't think of a good name 

Oh, and anyone want this before I put it in the giveaways?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2010)

I'll take it. :33


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok then  just cred when you use. Would you like an ava for it? I can make one out of that one and I also have two other cute Cyndaquil stocks


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2010)

Nah, I already have an avatar I can use with it, thanks though.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

2Shea said:


> I think we should wait and let Kira take care of it, if he would possibly make the thread for us.
> 
> We'll wait and hear his response, and then if not myself or someone else can make it :nod



Okay then, make sure to ask him 



King Sister said:


> Surely there must be a pokemon fan among one of the admins.



I think Reznor, since he competed in the Pokemon tournament so I assume he must like it somewhat.



Death-kun said:


> [noparse]Wait, you can't see it? I haven't touched it in forever, so I have no idea. D: I don't remember doing anything to it though, like altering settings like that.
> 
> We'll try our best at least <3
> 
> ...



No, couldn't see the image you linked from it either awhile back, I originally assumed you took it down  

Yeah I know, fun to play mock it anyway since it is so nonsensical   And that's kind of awesome, more influential than I thought they were.  Really? D:  

Seems we shall wait for Kira Yamato 

Anyway it would be cool if it opened after the new games were released in America, since I'm sure most people are pretty excited for that.


----------



## Kek (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm replaying Ruby to help get me even more excited for HG/SS.


----------



## King Sister (Jan 30, 2010)

I can't replay the old games anymore.

Only HG/SS can get my blood pumping


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2010)

Shoddy Battle anyone? :ho

I feel like getting my ass kicked, I'm noob when it comes to competitive play.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 30, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Nah, I already have an avatar I can use with it, thanks though.



Okays then  I guess from now on I'll post my Pokemon stuff here first so you guys can have first dibs 

I got another signer!


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 30, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Shoddy Battle anyone? :ho
> 
> I feel like getting my ass kicked, I'm noob when it comes to competitive play.



I've never been on there, so if you tell me what to do I'll verse you  You'll probably win too


----------



## Kek (Jan 30, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> \
> 
> I feel like getting my ass kicked, I'm noob when it comes to competitive play.



So am I. 

I don't have enough patience to EV train any pokemon. Though I did do it once with a Porygon-Z, but that was only because I had the perfect nature and ability by chance. And besides, I have no wi-fi to battle anyone.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 30, 2010)

I wonder if I should use this for sig or ava purposes. 

[SP][/SP]


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Ev training is hard   Doesn't even guarantee victory, more like you need to do that if you don't want to get one-shotted by people that do ev train 



Kek said:


> I'm replaying Ruby to help get me even more excited for HG/SS.



Oh fun, I've never played that all the way through, only generation I skipped, started it though 

I like to replay FireRed or LeafGreen, those two were so awesome, my favorite gen, then G/S.  



King Sister said:


> I can't replay the old games anymore.
> 
> Only HG/SS can get my blood pumping



Have you played the Japanese version at all?  I assume it's online or something by this point for those that want to try it out   I will just wait though since I'm bad with online things


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 30, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Try right clicking the link, then choose save as, then you can choose where to save it to.



I already saved it. Is there a specific place I need to save it at or does it matter?

Edit: Oh wait, which link? Sorry if it's supposed to be painfully obvious


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



big weena sent out Nidoqueen (lvl 100 Nidoqueen ♀).
God Sephiroth sent out Hippowdon (lvl 100 Hippowdon ♂).
Hippowdon's Sand Stream whipped up a sandstorm!
A sandstorm brewed!
Nidoqueen used Ice Beam.
It's super effective!
Hippowdon lost 53% of its health.
Hippowdon used Stealth Rock.
Pointed stones float in the air around the foe's team!
The sandstorm rages.
Hippowdon's leftovers restored its health a little!
Hippowdon restored 6% of its health.

God Sephiroth switched in Garchomp (lvl 100 Garchomp ♂).
Nidoqueen used Toxic Spikes.
Toxic Spikes were scattered around the foe's team!
The sandstorm rages.

big weena switched in Miltank (lvl 100 Miltank ♀).
Pointed stones dug into Miltank.
Miltank lost 12% of its health.
Garchomp used Substitute.
Garchomp lost 25% of its health.
Garchomp made a substitute!
The sandstorm rages.
Miltank is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Miltank lost 6% of its health.
Garchomp's leftovers restored its health a little!
Garchomp restored 6% of its health.
Miltank's leftovers restored its health a little!
Miltank restored 6% of its health.

Garchomp used Earthquake.
Miltank lost 38% of its health.
Miltank used Stealth Rock.
Pointed stones float in the air around the foe's team!
The sandstorm rages.
Miltank is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Miltank lost 6% of its health.
Garchomp's leftovers restored its health a little!
Garchomp restored 6% of its health.
Miltank's leftovers restored its health a little!
Miltank restored 6% of its health.

Garchomp used Swords Dance.
Garchomp's attack was sharply raised.
Miltank used Counter.
Miltank's attack missed!
The sandstorm rages.
Miltank is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Miltank lost 6% of its health.
Garchomp's leftovers restored its health a little!
Garchomp restored 6% of its health.
Miltank's leftovers restored its health a little!
Miltank restored 6% of its health.

Garchomp used Dragon Claw.
Miltank lost 60% of its health.
big weena's Miltank fainted.
The sandstorm rages.
Garchomp's leftovers restored its health a little!
Garchomp restored 6% of its health.

big weena: uber noob
big weena has left the room.
God Sephiroth wins!


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 30, 2010)

It didn't do that and it said it couldn't open it 

This is what popped up next:


----------



## King Sister (Jan 30, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 What a loser.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 30, 2010)

^I'm guessing you make your stuff yourself since you change so often  I wish I could get Shoddy to work


----------



## Sima (Jan 30, 2010)

New set


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 30, 2010)

Man, shit went down here today, didn't it? I just read through about 10 pages I missed since 11 this morning. I signed and fully support the sub-forum.

We need to be slow and steady with this. Don't rush it and say so-and-so signatures is enough. Spread word around NF and let it sit for a couple of weeks.

I suggest we get a poll going as well, after the petition has run it's course, though. I don't know if where we would have that done. Would it be here in the gaming department, or somewhere else? Either way, it's a good idea to get any backup we can. We'll need it.

I'm not too sure that this'll necessarily happen. but it's worth a shot. Maybe we'll get lucky and one of the admins will be a pokefan.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2010)

Reznor is.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 30, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Man, shit went down here today, didn't it? I just read through about 10 pages I missed since 11 this morning. I signed and fully support the sub-forum.
> 
> We need to be slow and steady with this. Don't rush it and say so-and-so signatures is enough. Spread word around NF and let it sit for a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


So I take it I missed something big.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 30, 2010)

Yup. We're trying to get a Pokemon sub-forum approved.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Why can't you get shoddy to work?  Did you install it so there is something on your desktop?  Mine has a little Pikachu that I can click on after I installed it.



DragonTiger said:


> Man, shit went down here today, didn't it? I just read through about 10 pages I missed since 11 this morning. I signed and fully support the sub-forum.
> 
> We need to be slow and steady with this. Don't rush it and say so-and-so signatures is enough. Spread word around NF and let it sit for a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...



Suggestions section (under Questions and Complaints) is where we'd put the thread suggesting it, but yeah we can wait for awhile.  2Shea suggested asking Kira Yamato since he's staff and all, so perhaps he will support the idea and help out there. 

Yeah true, it might not but would be awesome


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh wait, just tried it and think maybe I know the problem, do you have the updated version of Java? 

Also I get  that when I open that link, so that's what you get or it doesn't pop up you mean?

I think maybe you need Java 

Don't think it is windows since so many people use Shoddy.


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

I think that is because you need Java to open and run the program though, not really windows. 

On the FAQ of the site it says: 





> Will this program run on my computer?
> 
> Shoddy Battle was coded in the Java programming language, which means that it can be run on any computer running a Java Virtual Machine (JVM). Most modern operating systems, including Microsoft Windows, Apple OS X, and GNU/Linux, have implementations of Java and should be able to run this program.



There is also a forum section of it, maybe you could try asking there or perhaps someone else had the same problem and you and asked? D:


----------



## King Sister (Jan 31, 2010)

Tried shoddy battle once, wasn't my thing.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 31, 2010)

Bah, I'm temporarily giving up.


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

When Death-kun is around again, I'd suggest asking him, he's so good with those things really he might know what's wrong.

Anyway I like the concept of shoddy, have never really played myself but it puts you on a level playing field with any pokemon you want without having to train them in the game which would be nice


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 31, 2010)

That is nice  and I can wait 

Anyone got any good names for a shop? I can't think of one


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah that is going to be the one big downside of HG/SS, finding new pokemon and raising them all.  Plus I want to ev train my starter so I'm not sure how to do that since I will be using it from the start    But I think I will try catching a random wild pokemon right away and using that instead of my starter maybe, but then I probably need my starter to like me too, Idk, so many things ;__; 

Set shop?  Kiri Amane's Set Shop ? /unoriginal


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 31, 2010)

Sen said:


> Yeah that is going to be the one big downside of HG/SS, finding new pokemon and raising them all.  Plus I want to ev train my starter so I'm not sure how to do that since I will be using it from the start    But I think I will try catching a random wild pokemon right away and using that instead of my starter maybe, but then I probably need my starter to like me too, Idk, so many things ;__;
> 
> Set shop?  Kiri Amane's Set Shop ? /unoriginal



I don't mind the training. It gives me something to do  (you have no idea how many level 100's I have one Pearl and Platinum  I don't really play Diamond that much) This is probably a dumb question (I seem to be asking a lot of those lately ) but what is ev training?

That's probably what I'm gonna end up using. I can't think of anything attention grabbing


----------



## King Sister (Jan 31, 2010)

Kiri Amane's Poke Shop ?


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I don't mind the training. It gives me something to do  (you have no idea how many level 100's I have one Pearl and Platinum  I don't really play Diamond that much) This is probably a dumb question (I seem to be asking a lot of those lately ) but what is ev training?
> 
> That's probably what I'm gonna end up using. I can't think of anything attention grabbing



I don't mind level grinding since I used to love that, but that ruins ev training.  And wow, quite a few I'm sure, will you transfer them all over later?   And , explains it better.  Basically they are secret points you get everytime that you battle and there is a limited number of them too, so you want to get them in the right stats (for example, attack for pokemon you want to specialize in that), so they are stronger.  If you ever battle on your ds with someone that has ev trained, you will notice a huge difference in strength.

I battled Jason (Death-kun) on here with my team of ubers and his ev-trained ones destroyed me  

That works though, and you can always change it if you PM Aphrodite (mod of that section), or a smod, so at least it's not permanent anyway


----------



## King Sister (Jan 31, 2010)

If i had a action replay i'd have so many teams ready to go on wi-fi.


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

Why not get one then? 

lol I actually got one but it just confuses me mostly :<


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 31, 2010)

Sen said:


> I don't mind level grinding since I used to love that, but that ruins ev training.  And wow, quite a few I'm sure, will you transfer them all over later?   And , explains it better.  Basically they are secret points you get everytime that you battle and there is a limited number of them too, so you want to get them in the right stats (for example, attack for pokemon you want to specialize in that), so they are stronger.  If you ever battle on your ds with someone that has ev trained, you will notice a huge difference in strength.
> 
> I battled Jason (Death-kun) on here with my team of ubers and his ev-trained ones destroyed me
> 
> That works though, and you can always change it if you PM Aphrodite (mod of that section), or a smod, so at least it's not permanent anyway



By transfer you mean name? Sure, I'll do that sometime.I think I get it  but I'll click the link when I'm not making random stuff and read about how to obtain it 

I suppose  I keep asking people their opinions, but they never reply


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> By transfer you mean name? Sure, I'll do that sometime.I think I get it  but I'll click the link when I'm not making random stuff and read about how to obtain it
> 
> I suppose  I keep asking people their opinions, but they never reply



I meant like trade over your 100s to the new games   And okay, it takes like days to ev train a pokemon though   It's like level grinding but you are only allowed to battle certain pokemon and need to keep track of every one you fight.  At least that's how I've managed it.  

I suppose most people don't know either :<


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 31, 2010)

I might do that, but probably later on in the game. I don't wanna go through it by using Pokemon I trained on Pearl, Diamond (I forgot I had a level 100 Blissey ), and Platinum.

I suppose not. Do I just go and make the thread, or do I need to ask a mods permission?


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I might do that, but probably later on in the game. I don't wanna go through it by using Pokemon I trained on Pearl, Diamond (I forgot I had a level 100 Blissey ), and Platinum.
> 
> I suppose not. Do I just go and make the thread, or do I need to ask a mods permission?



Yeah also you probably can't make them fight for you when they are too high of a level   That is one downside when you do want to try and use that method.  More fun anyway to use the original pokemon and go through it, pretty excited to do all the things that were in the original games, Gold and Silver were really so much fun when I think back.  

I think that you just can make the thread in that section, not positive but that was my impression anyway


----------



## valerian (Jan 31, 2010)

I love Lapras. pek


----------



## King Sister (Jan 31, 2010)

That pic is awesome


----------



## Golbez (Jan 31, 2010)

Phew, finally got my avatar updated. Now I just need to get to 1000 posts so I can increase the size.


----------



## Tools (Jan 31, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Phew, finally got my avatar updated. Now I just need to get to 1000 posts so I can increase the size.



Only 374 to go! You can do it!


----------



## Golbez (Jan 31, 2010)

I believe that is 100 too much. Luckily this thread here has been a great source of posts, possibly because I have alot of knowledge of the subject.


----------



## Tools (Jan 31, 2010)

And I call myself a math geek...

Pokemon geniuses assemble!


----------



## Kek (Jan 31, 2010)

Kiri Amane's Beau/Belle Boutique? /french


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 31, 2010)

Why is it on the petition website two pictures from my sig is there?


----------



## Tools (Jan 31, 2010)

Well I've sign the petition.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2010)

Awesome avy, Golbez. 



Sen said:


> No, couldn't see the image you linked from it either awhile back, I originally assumed you took it down :argh
> 
> Yeah I know, fun to play mock it anyway since it is so nonsensical :hurr  And that's kind of awesome, more influential than I thought they were.  Really? D:
> 
> ...



That's really weird then, because I haven't done anything to it. I haven't touched the album in forever and haven't altered any options or whatever. I guess I should try to fix the problem soon. 

In the games it makes sense, but it real life situations it's just lol.  And yeah really, Pokemon is Nintendo's second largest franchise, next to Mario. So yeah, it really is influential. D:

Indeed. And like people have suggested, we can even get Reznor to possibly help, considering he held a Pokemon tourney with a sub-forum as a prize. 

And you're right about that. And it's not like the games are far off either. And like someone else suggested in this topic, we shouldn't rush the making of the sub-forum. Let the idea circulate around, and who knows, the March 14th release date could be when the sub-forum is made. It would be a huge mass of activity on release day. 



Sephiroth said:


> Shoddy Battle anyone? :ho
> 
> I feel like getting my ass kicked, I'm noob when it comes to competitive play.



I would love to kick your ass, if you would allow me. 



Sima said:


> New set:iria



I have both those stocks, that Ho-Oh + Kimono girls stock is . Though I only have an avy made from the same stock as your avy is. I never had anything done with the Ho-Oh stock. 



*Kiri Amane said:


> Bah, I'm temporarily giving up.



Like Julie said, I could help you out. :3


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 31, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> Why is it on the petition website two pictures from my sig is there?



See! I have no idea! It's really odd lmao, it keeps adding pictures by itself ><

---

Been out stock hunting for a Pokemon set, I've found a lot of awesome stuff but nothing set-worthy yet. Ah well, soon!


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2010)

2Shea said:


> Been out stock hunting for a Pokemon set, I've found a lot of awesome stuff but nothing set-worthy yet. Ah well, soon!



Would you like to use this for a set? :3


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> I don't know if go to this website but Danbooru has a lot of awesome Pokemon fanart.



Also, Pixiv is awesome to browse as well. But watch out for Danbooru, because it has tons of porn. Tara, I'd take out the Danbooru link if I were, I think it's against the rules to link to it.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 31, 2010)

That's some... Interesting images the petition has.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 31, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Also, Pixiv is awesome to browse as well. But watch out for Danbooru, because it has tons of porn. Tara, I'd take out the Danbooru link if I were, I think it's against the rules to link to it.



I usually use safebooru but the site has been down for a while 

I tend to avoid danbooru but I miss searching for random fanarts for a set >_>


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2010)

The petition is going out of control, it's assimilating all our images into itself to become all powerful. 

It should be battled and captured.



Ema Skye said:


> I usually use safebooru but the site has been down for a while
> 
> I tend to avoid danbooru but I miss searching for random fanarts for a set >_>



Haha, the same Safebooru was always funny to me lol. I've never actually been on either Danbooru or Safebooru. I should change that. :3

If you can disregard all the porn, you can find some really awesome stuff I've heard.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 31, 2010)

It's growing out of our control, yarrrrgghh!


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, I'm off to go get the Pikachu-colored Pichu. I'll be back later. The PcP is mine!


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 31, 2010)

I might get the Pichu today but we'll see


----------



## Golbez (Jan 31, 2010)

I got caught up in a Monster House, but I paralysed them all and Vacuum-Cutted them to hell. :33

Just thought I'd share my Explorers of Sky adventures, hurr.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2010)

My most recent awesome adventure is feeding Manaphy insane amounts of gummi drinks from Spinda's Cafe to increase it's stats. That's ALL I've been doing. I go to Marine Resort with Lucario (it's a dungeon that has loads of gummi and treasure lying around), I steal from the Kecleon shops (always gummis and Gold Ribbons), get away with it, then keep doing that until the end of the dungeon. Then I rinse and repeat, feed Manaphy all the gummis I've hoarded and sell all the Gold Ribbons I've obtained for tons of money, then I just keep doing it. 

I want to get Manaphy's stats to hit the max.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh you, you steal from the Kecleons? What kind of crook are you?


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the image Death, but meh I'm still undecided!

But yes I browse Pixiv first and foremost, I usually avoid Danbooru, because as said it's all hentai lol.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 31, 2010)

It's been a while since I last touched EoS I think I got to the point when me, my partner, and Grovyle came back from the future 

I don't want anyone to get the wrong idea though I rarely go to danbooru I only go to safebooru which is down at the moment


----------



## Golbez (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm still running at the lower ends. I'm only level 22. :33


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Oh you, you steal from the Kecleons? What kind of crook are you?



I steal from the Kecleons if they have good stuff!  But in Marine Resort, it's so easy to steal from them. With a Mobile Scarf equipped, I can pass through walls and go on the large amounts of water which the Kecleon's can't tread on. So I just need to make a dash for the stairs on the safe ground (or should I say safe water? ). And I also have a Tight Belt, which makes it so your Belly doesn't go down. Going through walls takes 5 Belly per step, and you only get 100, so the Tight Belt makes it so I don't easily die from hunger.  Though I do want to try stealing from other places, because some shops have evolution stones and evolution items. It'll be tougher, but a challenge is always good. 



2Shea said:


> Thanks for the image Death, but meh I'm still undecided!
> 
> But yes I browse Pixiv first and foremost, I usually avoid Danbooru, because as said it's all hentai lol.



There really are so many images, it can be hard to decide. D: Is there anything specific that you're looking for?



Ema Skye said:


> It's been a while since I last touched EoS I think I got to the point when me, my partner, and Grovyle came back from the future



You should play more!


----------



## Golbez (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh shit, Electrike x8 + Manectric fight now. 

2 minutes later: Well that was easy.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm sure you can beat them up. Vacuum-Cut all the way!  It used to be Luxio and Luxray though, but that was changed to Electrike and Manectric in Sky because in Sky, you can have a Shinx as a starter/partner. So...


----------



## Golbez (Jan 31, 2010)

And I just happen to have Shinx as my partner.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2010)

I am hoping your Shinx has the Charge + Discharge combo?


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 31, 2010)

I got a Vulpix, which I admit wasn't the actual pokemon I got first time around from the test though took me forever to get it since I wanted to be a  Vulpix but I usually got Mudkip majority of the time (which is funny since Mudkip is my favorite from the 12 starters) and my partner is Bulbasaur


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2010)

I just ended up using an online guide to get the starter I wanted (which was Riolu). I remember trying forever in Time to get the starters I wanted, and it was always so hard to get what I wanted.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 31, 2010)

It doesn't have Discharge yet. Right now it's only Charge and Spark, but it still deals a shitload of damage.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2010)

As soon as Shinx learns Discharge, I suggest replacing Spark with it, and giving it Thunder Fang or something. Since Discharge hits all the Pokemon in the room.  But hey, what the hell, it's your game. Do whatever you want.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 31, 2010)

Right now I'm just having fun with making it blow things away with Roar. Looks hilarious. 
Also taught it Shockwave from a TM.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 31, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> There really are so many images, it can be hard to decide. D: Is there anything specific that you're looking for?



Yeah, as I said I've found a lot of really great stuff, just nothing worthy of use. I'm most likely looking for something with Gold in it, and if it includes Silver and whatshername that's fine too haha.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jan 31, 2010)

Death-Kun,could you help me? I wants a set with Hikari, Haruka, and Kotone. Helps?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2010)

2Shea said:


> Yeah, as I said I've found a lot of really great stuff, just nothing worthy of use. I'm most likely looking for something with Gold in it, and if it includes Silver and whatshername that's fine too haha.



Well, in that case...  Would you like to use this sig of mine? I was planning on using it again soon, but you can use it if you want. :3



.:Jason:. said:


> Death-Kun,could you help me? I wants a set with Hikari, Haruka, and Kotone. Helps?



I've never seen any fanart with all three of them before though.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jan 31, 2010)

Ah, damn. How about just the former two then?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2010)

Hikari and Haruka would be Dawn and Sapphire, right? I'll see what I can do then.  And I'll keep an eye out for fanart with all three of them as well.

/goestosearch


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 31, 2010)

Haha I appreciate it Death, but you can keep it! You made it for yourself after all and you want to use it again.

I actually found that stock recently, I had forgotten where I saw it but now I know! haha


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2010)

Well if you're sure, just thought I'd offer it at least, considering the specifications you had told me. 

Hope you have luck in finding that one stock you'll really want to use. :3


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 31, 2010)

Haha yeah ty. I may be a bit too picky, so I might have to lower my standards soon.

I'm really surprised at the ammount of HG/SS fanart there has been haha. But I guess it's no surprise, it is Pokemon after all.


----------



## El Torero (Jan 31, 2010)

Can?t wait to 7th of February to see the new Pokemons.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 31, 2010)

Where do you look for stocks? I found plenty of good Pokemon stocks on a website


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 31, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> The petition is going out of control, it's assimilating all our images into itself to become all powerful.
> 
> It should be battled and captured.
> 
> ...



It does have some realy good stuff. I actually found the stock to your avatar on there actually and if you can help me with Shoddy, that'd be great :33


----------



## Golbez (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh dear lord, everyone and their mother is asking me to breed a Dracowymsy on GPXPlus now just because I have one and a Ditto.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 31, 2010)

There is a such thing as declining


----------



## Golbez (Jan 31, 2010)

I haven't even answered any of their requests. I really don't feel like putting out eggs right at the times where they can fetch them.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 31, 2010)

Then keep ignoring them and don't do it


----------



## Golbez (Jan 31, 2010)

OH, BUT I WILL.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 31, 2010)

GOOD 

Oh, and since I said I would post Pokemon stuff in here before putting it in the giveaways...





...anybody want this? Rep and cred if taking


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

El Torero said:


> Can?t wait to 7th of February to see the new Pokemons.



Wait why are there new pokemon on the 7th?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> It does have some realy good stuff. I actually found the stock to your avatar on there actually and if you can help me with Shoddy, that'd be great :33



See? It has loads of good stuff indeed. 

And alright, what do you need help with specifically? :3 The reason you may not be able to save/launch it right is because it requires Java to run.



Golbez said:


> Oh dear lord, everyone and their mother is asking me to breed a Dracowymsy on GPXPlus now just because I have one and a Ditto.



lol, I've been tempted before to ask you that as well.  But then I just realized I didn't really care, and I'd just try to time it when you get new eggs sometime. It's not like you'll take them out any time soon (I don't think ), so maybe I'll just lucky eventually.  But if I don't, it doesn't really matter. 



Sen said:


> Wait why are there new pokemon on the 7th?



Because Nintendo has already announced a 5th generation of games coming out sometime this year, and new Pokemon have been speculated to be revealed soon.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 31, 2010)

I'll probaly have them in there till they're level 100, which will take quite a while.


----------



## Kno7 (Jan 31, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Because Nintendo has already announced a 5th generation of games coming out sometime this year, and new Pokemon have been speculated to be revealed soon.


oReally 

Last game I played was Gold/Silver, I'm gonna have to catch up by checking out 3rd/4rth gen Pokemon 

Oh wait, HG/SS won't include 3rd and 4rth generation Pokemon, will they?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> oReally
> 
> Last game I played was Gold/Silver, I'm gonna have to catch up by checking out 3rd/4rth gen Pokemon
> 
> Oh wait, HG/SS won't include 3rd and 4rth generation Pokemon, will they?



Yes really. It was a big surprise for most people I think. 

And actually HG/SS will include 3rd and 4th gen Pokemon, but most of them will only be obtainable after beating the Pokemon League. But HG/SS, along with the Pokewalker and various other in-game methods, allows you to catch every single Pokemon in-game except for certain legendaries.

I'll actually try to complete the Pokedex in HG, with as little trading as possible. :3


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Because Nintendo has already announced a 5th generation of games coming out sometime this year, and new Pokemon have been speculated to be revealed soon.



Oh they are all going to be revealed on the 7th already? That's really early, we haven't even got HG/SS here yet   Japan is so ahead of us :<


----------



## Golbez (Jan 31, 2010)

I hear that you can catch some of the starters on that Pokewalker thing.


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

You can catch pokemon on the pokewalker?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2010)

Sen said:


> Oh they are all going to be revealed on the 7th already? That's really early, we haven't even got HG/SS here yet   Japan is so ahead of us :<



I know. . Well, Gamefreak does do their development work from Japan, and Pokemon was Nintendo's idea, so of course they are ahead of us. :<



Golbez said:


> I hear that you can catch some of the starters on that Pokewalker thing.



The only starter that you can catch on the Pokewalker is Torchic.  But there's still loads of other Pokemon to find.



Sen said:


> You can catch pokemon on the pokewalker?



Yep, and you can transfer them to your HG/SS file.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 31, 2010)

Is Altaria an okay choice as a wall for my competitive team? It has godly Special Defense, and mine has pretty good Defensive IVs and perfect Special Defense IVs. Plus I'll probably put all my Evs into Defense and Hp.

Would that work with a Toxic and Rest setup? I haven't seen Altaria used very much, so I'm wondering if there's a flaw I'm not seeing....


----------



## Golbez (Jan 31, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Torchic.



Hell yeah. :33


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Is Altaria an okay choice as a wall for my competitive team? It has godly Special Defense, and mine has pretty good Defensive IVs and perfect Special Defense IVs. Plus I'll probably put all my Evs into Defense and Hp.
> 
> Would that work with a Toxic and Rest setup? I haven't seen Altaria used very much, so I'm wondering if there's a flaw I'm not seeing....



Hmm... well, it has a base 490 stat total, so it isn't too bad. The only bad thing is that it's a Dragon/Flying type, and Dragon/Flying types like Dragonite and Salamence definitely outclass it. But considering the IVs it has, I say it's a pretty good wall. Go for it. :3

But as for that set-up... well, it might work. It's a good stalling set, just watch out for Pokemon with physical Ice type attacks.



Golbez said:


> Hell yeah. :33



 I'm more of a Treecko person.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 31, 2010)

Torchic is so cute and Blaziken is win pek but what is the Pokewalker? Is it that thing that's supposed to be like a pedometer? (a friend told me about the pedometer thing)


----------



## Stroev (Jan 31, 2010)

I think according to calcs the 5th gen may actually be late, as in it should already have arrived(but I'll have to check).

Also


> Ok, sure.
> 
> First off, Wii game. It'd be Paper mario in visual style. Battles would be staged to same way too, on a from the side angle. That way trainers are visible as well the whole battle and so you can watch attacks actually connect, etc. Timed hits would be in the single player game and optional for versus for tourney ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> ...





> Leveling would be rather simple. They could simply set up a series of triggers depending on where you start. Granted with 4 regions to explore, leveling might get a bit "high" but if they worked it like Gold and Silver, would be simple.
> 
> Simply come up with a "general" ending level in the first region. Say 40. Then trigger that what ever second region you pick, the enemies will all be between 40 and 50. For the third, 50 and 60, and the 4th, 60 and 70. If that is what you meant.
> 
> ...


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 31, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Hmm... well, it has a base 490 stat total, so it isn't too bad. The only bad thing is that it's a Dragon/Flying type, and Dragon/Flying types like Dragonite and Salamence definitely outclass it. But considering the IVs it has, I say it's a pretty good wall. Go for it. :3
> 
> But as for that set-up... well, it might work. It's a good stalling set, just watch out for Pokemon with physical Ice type attacks.



Good to know. I'll go for it, then.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Torchic is so cute and Blaziken is win pek but what is the Pokewalker? Is it that thing that's supposed to be like a pedometer? (a friend told me about the pedometer thing)



Yup, it is that pedometer thing.  You can unlock certain courses in it that allow you to find and capture certain Pokemon, as well as level up the Pokemon you decide to put into it.



Stroev said:


> I think according to calcs the 5th gen may actually be late, as in it should already have arrived(but I'll have to check).
> 
> Also



Wait, really? It doesn't seem late...

And what was that huge tl;dr I just read about? 



DragonTiger said:


> Good to know. I'll go for it, then.



Do you have Shoddy then, by any chance?


----------



## Golbez (Jan 31, 2010)

Wait wait wait wait... WHAT!?


----------



## Stroev (Jan 31, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Wait, really? It doesn't seem late...
> 
> And what was that huge tl;dr I just read about?


I'm still looking for the source. But it does seem liek the 5th gen isn't coming quickly, it only seems to be due to the remakes.

And that was someone's idea for a 3D game. Pretty well developed, witha  few rehashed and new ideas mixed in.



Golbez said:


> Wait wait wait wait... WHAT!?


Double Meteo


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 31, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Do you have Shoddy then, by any chance?



I wish. I do all my interneting off my PS3, which can't DL the program 

If I had Shoddy, I wouldn't even bother trying to make a competitive team. It would make things so much easier...


----------



## Stroev (Jan 31, 2010)

Real trainers play competitvely the old fashioned way: through the actual games.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah, but the old fashioned way usually only involved any other player in your vicinity.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2010)

Stroev said:


> I'm still looking for the source. But it does seem liek the 5th gen isn't coming quickly, it only seems to be due to the remakes.
> 
> And that was someone's idea for a 3D game. Pretty well developed, witha  few rehashed and new ideas mixed in.



Well, releasing the 5th gen now would just hinder the sales of HG/SS. They're probably waiting for HG/SS to be out in the US for a few months before any real release dates for the 5th gen are announced.

And it does sound cool.



DragonTiger said:


> I wish. I do all my interneting off my PS3, which can't DL the program
> 
> If I had Shoddy, I wouldn't even bother trying to make a competitive team. It would make things so much easier...



If only you had a comp. Shoddy is so much better than spending all that time to make a good team.


----------



## Kek (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't mind waiting for the 5th Generation, it did seem really soon for it to be coming out. After all we have HG/SS to spaz over first. 

But I don't like the idea of Paper Mario style battling. :S


----------



## Stroev (Jan 31, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Yeah, but the old fashioned way usually only involved any other player in your vicinity.


Hence being "old fashioned".


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Real trainers play competitvely the old fashioned way: through the actual games.



I've put over 350 hours into my Platinum save file. I think I deserve a break, don't you?


----------



## Golbez (Jan 31, 2010)

Defeating the Battle Frontier with a non-haxed team seems enough to me.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 31, 2010)

I was only poking fun at shoddy. :snooty:


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Defeating the Battle Frontier with a non-haxed team seems enough to me.



The Battle Frontier needs to be haxxed to death.

Or there is no victory in sight. 



Stroev said:


> I was only poking fun at shoddy. :snooty:



Haha, I assumed.  Sometimes it really is just too hard to spend so much time trying to breed the perfect Pokemon.  I've got almost a box full of competitive Pokemon, and it took quite a long time to get and train them all.


----------



## Newton (Jan 31, 2010)

So at the risk of being hated, is there any way to play the multiplayer aspect through the computer? (yeah i mean emulators) see the only appeal the DS has for me is pokemon, and I'd hate to buy one for just 1 game, plus i run all of my internet through wired connections so i won't be able to use it to be online. 

Also just a general question, when you guys start your games, do you look for the best IVs from the get go? or wait until later on when money is more available for balls to perfect your team?


----------



## Kek (Jan 31, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> The Battle Frontier needs to be haxxed to death.
> 
> Or there is no victory in sight.



Silver Symbols/Plates are doable; I got 5 symbols in Emerald and 3 plates in Platinum. 

But Gold Symbols/Plates?


----------



## Golbez (Jan 31, 2010)

Really? I got Silver in all 7 areas and Gold in 3 of them in Emerald without any hax. (Except Save States. )


----------



## Stroev (Jan 31, 2010)

The only poke trouble I have now is getting a female Riolu. And I just found out it's gender is determined when you get the egg, not when it hatches. _So I wasted hours reseting my game during the hatching sequence._

That was after I figured out that the mother determines species, and father carries the move(I thought it was random). _So now I also have 10 torchics in my PC._

I'm for a Lucario with Blazekick, btw.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2010)

Susano said:


> So at the risk of being hated, is there any way to play the multiplayer aspect through the computer? (yeah i mean emulators) see the only appeal the DS has for me is pokemon, and I'd hate to buy one for just 1 game, plus i run all of my internet through wired connections so i won't be able to use it to be online.
> 
> Also just a general question, when you guys start your games, do you look for the best IVs from the get go? or wait until later on when money is more available for balls to perfect your team?



Haha, I wouldn't hate you for that. I actually played HG on the computer up to me beating Morty, then I stopped.  But no, there is no possible way to do the multiplayer aspect on the computer.  There are other Pokemon games on the DS you could try though, so it's not a total waste?

And I only did that in my FireRed file on the last save I started. I spent hours trying to get a male Adamant Charmander with awesome IVs. And I finally got it. 

Then I had a level 40 Charizard by the time I got to Misty, but eh, who cares.


----------



## Kek (Jan 31, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Really? I got Silver in all 7 areas and Gold in 3 of them in Emerald without any hax. (Except Save States. )



Were your teams EV trained and such?


----------



## Golbez (Jan 31, 2010)

Nope, they were the pokemon that I had been using right from the start. I never bothered with Nature, EV or anything.

Did check the guy at the Battle Frontier that tells about your IVs though. Seems all of them except one had above Average atleast.

Oh, and they were all level 60.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2010)

Kek said:


> Silver Symbols/Plates are doable; I got 5 symbols in Emerald and 3 plates in Platinum.
> 
> But Gold Symbols/Plates?



I've gotten all the Gold Plates in my Platinum. Most notably, Modest Choice Specs Porygon-Z with STAB Hyper Beam decimates the Battle Hall, since you only defeat one Pokemon per match. No worry about recharging. Even Pokemon that resist Normal stand no chance (unless it's a Ghost type, which is when you end up using a different move).



Golbez said:


> Really? I got Silver in all 7 areas and Gold in 3 of them in Emerald without any hax. (Except Save States. )



I didn't really do much with Emerald's Battle Frontier. I just know that I beat a lot of the facilities, though I can't really know for sure now because I ended up selling it. 



Stroev said:


> The only poke trouble I have now is getting a female Riolu. And I just found out it's gender is determined when you get the egg, not when it hatches. So I wasted hours reseting my game during the hatching sequence.
> 
> That was after I figured out that the mother determines species, and father carries the move(I thought it was random). So now I have 10 torchics in my PC.
> 
> I'm for a Lucario with Blazekick, btw.



Oh God.  Riolu has an 87.5% chance of being Male, so it's a real bitch trying to get a female one. :<

Good thing is though, that breeding has been made easier in HG/SS regarding what gets passed on and whatnot.

There is special Lucario from a Japan event that has Blaze Kick.

And I have one.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 31, 2010)

I always try to get perfect females  I think, when breeding, that you get better results if you breed a female with another Pokemon instead of a male with a Ditto. And yes, I do tend to breed quite a bit


----------



## Stroev (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh goddammit. 

>:v I


----------



## Newton (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh man i am so behind  time to start prep for SS 

What games are those plates and what not from? I want a challenge


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 31, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I've gotten all the Gold Plates in my Platinum. Most notably, Modest Choice Specs Porygon-Z with STAB Hyper Beam decimates the Battle Hall, since you only defeat one Pokemon per match. No worry about recharging. Even Pokemon that resist Normal stand no chance (unless it's a Ghost type, which is when you end up using a different move).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's really hard to breed a female Eevee too


----------



## Golbez (Jan 31, 2010)

1. Fetch Platinum
2. Hax whatever Pokemon you want to go through the game with. (IV and Nature if necessary)
3. Go through the game
4. Defeat League
5. Go to Battle Frontier
6. ????
7. Plates. :33


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 31, 2010)

What do you do to get plates? I am so lost  I'm multi-tasking and failing


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jan 31, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Hikari and Haruka would be Dawn and Sapphire, right? I'll see what I can do then.  And I'll keep an eye out for fanart with all three of them as well.
> 
> /goestosearch



Yes, that would be right.

I recently got back from the event. Are the genders and natures set, or can the stats only be changed by soft-resetting?

And I'm not a competitive battler, i play solely for fun. don't really care about EVs or IVs.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 31, 2010)

So I just took a round in the Battle Factory... And I stomped all 7 rounds with a Swampert, tsktsk.


----------



## Kek (Jan 31, 2010)

Then I guess I'm just not that good. 

The plates are like the Symbols at emerald's Battle Frontier. Just beat the Heads of each facility to get them.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh, okays then 

@Golbez: I haven't played Platinum in a while. I've been playing my old Gold


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

omg that new game thing where you explore all the regions sounds so cool   Sounds like one of the longest games so far too  

I'd probably go through the same ways as Ask  



Death-kun said:


> I know. :argh. Well, Gamefreak does do their development work from Japan, and Pokemon was Nintendo's idea, so of course they are ahead of us. :<
> 
> Yep, and you can transfer them to your HG/SS file. :iria



I guess, but why does it take so long?   Harry Potter was all translated for half the world days after it was released almost, they could do that with Pokemon games you'd think :<

How do you catch them that way though?



*Kiri Amane said:


> What do you do to get plates? I am so lost  I'm multi-tasking and failing



I think in the underground


----------



## Newton (Jan 31, 2010)

That game with all four regions, what is it?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2010)

.:Jason:. said:


> Yes, that would be right.
> 
> I recently got back from the event. Are the genders and natures set, or can the stats only be changed by soft-resetting?
> 
> And I'm not a competitive battler, i play solely for fun. don't really care about EVs or IVs.



I've been searching, and haven't found anything. 

I actually do not know. I want to say the gender is set, but not the nature and the IVs and stuff. You can soft-reset I believe to change the IVs and nature.

I think it's fun, but oh well. To each their own. 



Sen said:


> I guess, but why does it take so long?   Harry Potter was all translated for half the world days after it was released almost, they could do that with Pokemon games you'd think :<
> 
> How do you catch them that way though?



Regionalizing a videogame takes more time than one would think. It's actually quite a long process to go through the game again, translate it all, fix all the little bugs and tweak a lot of things, etc. That, and the fact that they want to release it near the start of Q2, which is April 1st. Also, Spring-ish is always when we've seemed to have gotten the games ourselves. Platinum was released in March, and I think D/P were as well. They've definitely got their hands full over there. 

I'm not exactly sure myself. But the Pokemon you put into the Pokewalker can get into a battle with a Pokewalker Pokemon, and you can somehow capture it and transfer it.


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

Susano said:


> That game with all four regions, what is it?



I think no one knows just yet, but a new one coming out on the Wii?  



Death-kun said:


> Regionalizing a videogame takes more time than one would think. It's actually quite a long process to go through the game again, translate it all, fix all the little bugs and tweak a lot of things, etc. That, and the fact that they want to release it near the start of Q2, which is April 1st. Also, Spring-ish is always when we've seemed to have gotten the games ourselves. Platinum was released in March, and I think D/P were as well. They've definitely got their hands full over there.
> 
> I'm not exactly sure myself. But the Pokemon you put into the Pokewalker can get into a battle with a Pokewalker Pokemon, and you can somehow capture it and transfer it.



I see, I suppose so, I don't know much about those things work really   I figured they'd just switch the language and things and it couldn't be too bad ;__;  What is Q2? Yeah that's true, I remember last year it was around this time that one of the games came out, I think Diamond/Pearl before xmas or around that, not sure anymore though.  And yeah  

Do you actually battle yourself or does that happen while you are walking around?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 31, 2010)

Everythings so confusing  I suppose I'll just wait and figure it out then.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jan 31, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I've been searching, and haven't found anything.
> 
> I actually do not know. I want to say the gender is set, but not the nature and the IVs and stuff. You can soft-reset I believe to change the IVs and nature.
> 
> I think it's fun, but oh well. To each their own.



Were you searching for all three or just Hikari/Dawn and Haruka/May? If looking for all three fails, just try Hikari/Dawn and Haruka/May?

So far I keep getting the same Nature and Gender, but the stats change. Ah well.

Yep.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 31, 2010)

In The Games Department

Pokémon Sunday Revelation

Pokémon Sunday has just finished airing in Japan and in the preview for next weeks episode, it shows Junichi Masuda revealling something. This corresponds with his blog post yesterday saying he'll be on to reveal about the new games. The episode of Pokémon Sunday is to feature the cast trying to work out whom the key character in the upcoming movie is. It is unknown if the reveal is for that or for the brand new games announced yesterday. We'll bring more on this as it comes


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 31, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> In The Games Department
> 
> Pokémon Sunday Revelation
> 
> Pokémon Sunday has just finished airing in Japan and in the preview for next weeks episode, it shows Junichi Masuda revealling something. This corresponds with his blog post yesterday saying he'll be on to reveal about the new games. The episode of Pokémon Sunday is to feature the cast trying to work out whom the key character in the upcoming movie is. It is unknown if the reveal is for that or for the brand new games announced yesterday. We'll bring more on this as it comes




Yeah, for some reason people thought the announcement was today, when it's actually next sunday. So we have one more week to find out 

Also a new generation isn't going to be on the Wii. Gamefreak has said time and and time again that a main series game will never be on a non-portable console.


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Everythings so confusing  I suppose I'll just wait and figure it out then.



Or if you just read online, there are plenty of sites that help, it just takes forever to read them all 



2Shea said:


> Yeah, for some reason people thought the announcement was today, when it's actually next sunday. So we have one more week to find out
> 
> Also a new generation isn't going to be on the Wii. Gamefreak has said time and and time again that a main series game will never be on a non-portable console.



I see, in the tl;dr someone posted about the new thing, it mentioned a Wii I thought   But that's kind of nice too that they continue to use gameboy.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2010)

Sen said:


> I see, I suppose so, I don't know much about those things work really   I figured they'd just switch the language and things and it couldn't be too bad ;__;  What is Q2? Yeah that's true, I remember last year it was around this time that one of the games came out, I think Diamond/Pearl before xmas or around that, not sure anymore though.  And yeah
> 
> Do you actually battle yourself or does that happen while you are walking around?



Yeah, I used to think it was really easy too, but some posts on GameFAQs convinced me otherwise, as they outlined every little thing the translators and Nintendo of America/Nintendo of Europe has to do to put the games into their respective languages and versions.  Q2 means the second quarter of the year... I believe? I know it has something to do with marketing and whatnot, not exactly sure. But saying it's being released near Q2 just means that it has something to do with marketing advantages.  But oh well, all we can do is wait I guess. And it's so close too!



.:Jason:. said:


> Were you searching for all three or just Hikari/Dawn and Haruka/May? If looking for all three fails, just try Hikari/Dawn and Haruka/May?
> 
> So far I keep getting the same Nature and Gender, but the stats change. Ah well.
> 
> Yep.



I tried a bunch of different combos, though you can only only use the Japanese letters in the search bar to get the best results, so that's what I was doing. I didn't get anything. :<

Well, my Pichu ended up having a Jolly nature. Can't remember the gender though.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm not sure if I can get my car out of my driveway, so I haven't obtained a Pikachu colored Pichu yet


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 31, 2010)

Sen said:


> I see, in the tl;dr someone posted about the new thing, it mentioned a Wii I thought   But that's kind of nice too that they continue to use gameboy.



Yeah that was a fan thing though lol, which they failed to clarify until another post. Nothing official 



*Kiri Amane said:


> I'm not sure if I can get my car out of my driveway, so I haven't obtained a Pikachu colored Pichu yet



Don't worry, I haven't gotten mine either. We still have quite a while, so no rush lol.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 31, 2010)

I got my PcP a couple hours ago :33


----------



## Kek (Jan 31, 2010)

Awesomeee.

I might get mine tomorrow since I have no school, provided the roads are cleared enough.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2010)

Time to spam this everywhere.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 31, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Time to spam this everywhere.



Where the hell did you get that?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 31, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Time to spam this everywhere.



[YOUTUBE]na0mYSFPoCU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2010)

I can't remember. 

But I believe this actual scene happened in one of the Pokemon shorts (the ones that always happen before the actual Pokemon movie starts).

Just look at Drunkenwhale's above post.


----------



## Kek (Jan 31, 2010)

Is that supposed to be from the Pokemon Movie 2000 Pikachu Special? 

Iedit: Yup.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 31, 2010)

2Shea said:


> Yeah, for some reason people thought the announcement was today, when it's actually next sunday. So we have one more week to find out
> 
> Also a new generation isn't going to be on the Wii. Gamefreak has said time and and time again that a main series game will never be on a non-portable console.



I hope one day.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 31, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> [YOUTUBE]na0mYSFPoCU[/YOUTUBE]



I like how he is defending the movie 

If I recall I believe it's from the 2nd movie


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Yeah, I used to think it was really easy too, but some posts on GameFAQs convinced me otherwise, as they outlined every little thing the translators and Nintendo of America/Nintendo of Europe has to do to put the games into their respective languages and versions.  Q2 means the second quarter of the year... I believe? I know it has something to do with marketing and whatnot, not exactly sure. But saying it's being released near Q2 just means that it has something to do with marketing advantages.  But oh well, all we can do is wait I guess. And it's so close too!



I see, that would make sense, I guess it does take quite a bit of work, still sad though   Wish they'd start making them at the same time ;<  And I see   That makes sense, kids here have more time during the summer anyway, and spring break.  And yeah  



*Kiri Amane said:


> I'm not sure if I can get my car out of my driveway, so I haven't obtained a Pikachu colored Pichu yet :(



Do you get that today or something? 



2Shea said:


> Yeah that was a fan thing though lol, which they failed to clarify until another post. Nothing official
> 
> Don't worry, I haven't gotten mine either. We still have quite a while, so no rush lol.



Oh I see   That would've been cool though if there was a game likethat.


----------



## King Sister (Jan 31, 2010)

I can't even play Yellow now


----------



## Kno7 (Jan 31, 2010)

I tried playing Silver on my gb color, just to realize it doesn't work anymore.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 31, 2010)

My Gold still works, but the battery has been long since died haha.


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

King Sister said:


> I can't even play Yellow now



Why not? 



Kno7 said:


> I tried playing Silver on my gb color, just to realize it doesn't work anymore.



It just died? D:

Mine all still work   It's just annoying to play with the old graphics after you've gotten used to the stuff in D/P/P


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 31, 2010)

Sen said:


> Do you get that today or something?



I think it started yesterday, or are you referring to the massive snowfall? That started Friday night.

My Blue and Yellow still work, but they randomly delete themselves at times. Plus, a guy has my original gbc and my Yellow but he has yet to bring it back to me  All of my gen 2 games (I have them all) still work perfectly though.


----------



## Kno7 (Jan 31, 2010)

Sen said:


> It just died? D:



There's something wrong with my gameboy, it won't turn on. And no, it's not the batteries


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (Jan 31, 2010)

Pokemon blue will always be the best.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 31, 2010)

My Crystal still works but I think there is something wrong with the saving system.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 31, 2010)

00MinatoNamikaze00 said:


> Pokemon blue will always be the best.



Red>Blue


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 31, 2010)

I got more signers~


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 31, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Red>Blue



Blue>>>>>>>>>>>>>Red

 When talking about the games anyway. When it comes to characters, I like Red better


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

lol it seems the games kind of die over time   Or the gaming system  

I lost my really old ones  

Anyway, FireRed > all   Although I think SoulSilver will end up being my 2nd favorite game so far 

@Kiri Amane- Yay for more signers too


----------



## King Sister (Jan 31, 2010)

I've lost the desire to play any of the old games


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 31, 2010)

I bought Leaf Green  and I agree that Soul Silver shall be epic


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 31, 2010)

What should I name my Totodile guys?


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jan 31, 2010)

lol chinese myth dragon


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2010)

No dick, it's Wigglytuff.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jan 31, 2010)

look its two pikachus


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

King Sister said:


> I've lost the desire to play any of the old games



The graphics or something else? 



*Kiri Amane said:


> I bought Leaf Green  and I agree that Soul Silver shall be epic



I actually have both since I liked Kanto so much   I hope so anyway, seems like it.  All the pokemon games are pretty good overall.



Ema Skye said:


> What should I name my Totodile guys?



I always give my weird names based on the Naruto games, like Amaterasu for fire pokemon   You could try some water attack 



troublesum-chan said:


> lol chinese myth dragon



What's that?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2010)

Only Snorlax could- LOOK AT HIM! HE'S FUCKING HUGE! HE'S MORE RIPPED THAN YOU!

SHUT THE FUCK UP, DON'T MAKE FUN OF HIM! EXCUSE ME!


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jan 31, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I tried a bunch of different combos, though you can only only use the Japanese letters in the search bar to get the best results, so that's what I was doing. I didn't get anything. :<
> 
> Well, my Pichu ended up having a Jolly nature. Can't remember the gender though.



You're using Pixiv or something else?

Mine is a male with a Jolly nature. Too bad you can't give it a nickname. /:


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2010)

.:Jason:. said:


> You're using Pixiv or something else?
> 
> Mine is a male with a Jolly nature. Too bad you can't give it a nickname. /:



Yup, I'm using Pixiv. :3

What would you have nicknamed it?


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 31, 2010)

I think all PcP are Jolly males 

I wish I could name it too but at least you could name the spikey ear Pichu


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jan 31, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Yup, I'm using Pixiv. :3
> 
> What would you have nicknamed it?



I don't particularly like Pixiv, but that's just me.

I don't know. Something generic like Sparky or something.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 31, 2010)

All the PcP will have Jolly as their nature... If you don't then my source is wrong.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 31, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> I think all PcP are Jolly males
> 
> I wish I could name it too but at least you could name the spikey ear Pichu



When did that event happen?  Damn just getting internet like a month ago


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 31, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Blue>>>>>>>>>>>>>Red
> 
> When talking about the games anyway. When it comes to characters, I like Red better



Nope, red all the way.


----------



## King Sister (Jan 31, 2010)

Yellow>>>Red+Blue.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 31, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> When did that event happen?  Damn just getting internet like a month ago



The PcP event just started yesterday. It's running through until the 14th.


----------



## Kno7 (Jan 31, 2010)

King Sister said:


> Yellow>>>Red+Blue.



I am Kno7 and I approve this post.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 31, 2010)

King Sister said:


> Yellow>>>Red+Blue.



Crystal>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Yellow+Blue+Red


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 31, 2010)

King Sister said:


> Yellow>>>Red+Blue.



Alrite I concede, Yellow is probly the best of the best you can get, better then Crystal, Emerald, or Platinum.


----------



## King Sister (Jan 31, 2010)

I just found this awesome art on danbooru 

Too bad we aren't allowed to link to it. Why is that exactly?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 31, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Alrite I concede, Yellow is probly the best of the best you can get, better then *Crystal*, Emerald, or Platinum.



gun..


----------



## Tools (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't remember Crystal being that awesome. Gold and Silver were always my favorite but Crystal? I can't remember.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jan 31, 2010)

HGSS>>S> RGB>GSC>Re>FRLG>DPPT


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 31, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> The PcP event just started yesterday. It's running through until the 14th.



I was talking about the spikey eared Pichu. I know about the current event, I just can't get out of my icy driveway.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 31, 2010)

King Sister said:


> I just found this awesome art on danbooru
> 
> Too bad we aren't allowed to link to it. Why is that exactly?



Probably where it's a hentei site


----------



## Shiron (Jan 31, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I was talking about the spikey eared Pichu. I know about the current event, I just can't get out of my icy driveway.


There is no Spikey Eared Pichu event. You can only get one by transferring the Pikachu Colored Pichu to Heart Gold or Soul Silver when they come out, and taking it to the Ilex Forest shrine.


----------



## Sima (Jan 31, 2010)

The wait is killing me...


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 31, 2010)

Shiron said:


> There is no Spikey Eared Pichu event. You can only get one by transferring the Pikachu Colored Pichu to Heart Gold or Soul Silver when they come out, and taking it to the Ilex Forest shrine.



Oh okay. Thanks


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jan 31, 2010)

Sima said:


> The wait is killing me...



Haha same. I'm really itching to play this and GOW3...

Right now, I'm playing diamond, and from time to time I'm replaying crystal on my Blackberry. A bit laggy, but it's str8 once you get used to it. >=]


----------



## Kek (Jan 31, 2010)

5th gen > All

... hopefully


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 31, 2010)

Kek said:


> 5th gen > All
> 
> ... *hopefully*



Yea, quote the "hopefully"


----------



## Sima (Jan 31, 2010)

Da_Ultimate said:


> Haha same. I'm really itching to play this and GOW3...
> 
> Right now, I'm playing diamond, and from time to time I'm replaying crystal on my Blackberry. A bit laggy, but it's str8 once you get used to it. >=]



Its a must have for me, though we still have more than a month left to wait.

I wish I could play my diamond, I can't find it  I've been playing Platinum.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 31, 2010)

Because you lay stuff around everywhere 

I can't really get into those now, although I might start playing Emerald and Sapphire again (would love to play Ruby, but it no longer works )


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jan 31, 2010)

hopefully 5th gen will not continue the trend of being exponentially uglier than the last gen


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jan 31, 2010)

Wanna trade that platinum for this diamond? I'll have to ask my sister though lol since this game is hers, but she probably wouldn't mind ;D.

Plat >> Diamond by a mile.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 31, 2010)

I have all 3


----------



## Sima (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't like my platinum as much as my Diamond I have alot more pokemon on Diamond, all my best are on it


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 31, 2010)

*cough, cough* CHEAT! *cough, cough*

 Ah, last years gym class~


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jan 31, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I have all 3



I haven't been into pokemon since Fire red really. But since hearing about HGSS, I've been playing my sister's diamond to catch up with what's new in the current gen. Fourth gen pokemons are fuglyyy compared to the old ones.

Oh and can you run in HGSS? The trailers showed nothing but the trainer walking with his pokemon right behind him. Not really a bother since you'll get the bike soon, but still...


----------



## Kek (Jan 31, 2010)

I got bored before DP came out, so I decided to catch and store each and single 386 pokemon on my Emerald. I have all of them excluding those like Celebi and Mew.


----------



## Sima (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm not talking about them Kiri, I am just talking about the pokemon I had been raising since I got the game, I had it for 2 or 3 years...


----------



## Shiron (Feb 1, 2010)

Da_Ultimate said:


> I haven't been into pokemon since Fire red really. But since hearing about HGSS, I've been playing my sister's diamond to catch up with what's new in the current gen. Fourth gen pokemons are fuglyyy compared to the old ones.
> 
> Oh and can you run in HGSS? The trailers showed nothing but the trainer walking with his pokemon right behind him. Not really a bother since you'll get the bike soon, but still...


Yeah, you get the running shoes in HG/SS. There's even a toggle for it on the touch screen this time, so you don't have to keep holding down the button to run.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 1, 2010)

Shiron said:


> Yeah, you get the running shoes in HG/SS. There's even a toggle for it on the touch screen this time, so you don't have to keep holding down the button to run.



That sounds convenient :33


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 1, 2010)

Shiron said:


> Yeah, you get the running shoes in HG/SS. There's even a toggle for it on the touch screen this time, so you don't have to keep holding down the button to run.



NO WAY.


That's sweet :ho


----------



## Kno7 (Feb 1, 2010)

Running...shoes? 

So many little things have changed since the last time I played.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 1, 2010)

When was the last time you played? And your set is adorable pek although it _is_ lacking the original Eevee and Umbreon  but your ava makes up for the Umbreon  Now where be the Eevee?


----------



## Sima (Feb 1, 2010)

Eevee isn't as cool as the evolutions it can turn into


----------



## Kno7 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> When was the last time you played? And your set is adorable pek although it _is_ lacking the original Eevee and Umbreon  but your ava makes up for the Umbreon  Now where be the Eevee?



Last game I played was silver 

As for Eevee, I was supposed to use it as my avatar, and put all 8 forms in a sig but I felt it came out too big  I'm still working on ways to incorporate all of them though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2010)

Kek said:


> 5th gen > All
> 
> ... hopefully


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 1, 2010)

@Sima:  and Typhlosion sucks. Quilava is the only good one out of the Cyndaquil evolutions


----------



## Sima (Feb 1, 2010)

Pssssh, the Cyndaquil evolutions don't look like cavemen (croconaw)


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## King Sister (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Munak (Feb 1, 2010)

Polar Bears, fire dragons, a clover, turkeys...

So many animals left un-Pokemon-ized.


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 1, 2010)

Megatonton said:


> Polar Bears, *fire dragons*, a clover, turkeys...
> 
> So many animals left un-Pokemon-ized.



Erm..


----------



## Kek (Feb 1, 2010)

Not _those_ fire dragons. THe _other_ fire dragons.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 1, 2010)

The fire dragons that actually have Fire/Dragon type.


----------



## Ziko (Feb 1, 2010)

Haha xD


----------



## valerian (Feb 1, 2010)

We need a Kangaroo, a Koala and a chinese dragon pokemon!  And a evolution for Lapras.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 1, 2010)

Ziko said:


> Haha xD



LOL! What the hell did I just watch!?!


----------



## Golbez (Feb 1, 2010)

I love Garry's mod. It's so damn exploitable.


----------



## Kek (Feb 1, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> We need a Kangaroo, a Koala and a chinese dragon pokemon!  And a evolution for Lapras.



Like Kangaskhan? I'd like a Lapras Evo too.


----------



## Kno7 (Feb 1, 2010)

Kek said:


> I'd like a Lapras Evo too.


As would I.
And more Eeveelutions


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 1, 2010)

I want a Snorlax by the time I reach Whitney.

I'll make it happen.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 1, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> As would I.
> And more Eeveelutions



This


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't want any new Pokemon outside of pre-evos for the legendaries.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 1, 2010)

If there were Pre-Evos for the Legendaries, then that would mean that there would be more than one of said legendary, which would kinda kill the... Legendary-ness of some of them.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 1, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> As would I.
> And more Eeveelutions



What about pre-volution for Lapras? I think that would be good too  and I obviously second the more Eevees motion 



Death-kun said:


> I want a Snorlax by the time I reach Whitney.
> 
> I'll make it happen.



I want a Munchlax  it's so cute pek


----------



## Golbez (Feb 1, 2010)

The problem with a Pre-Evolution for Lapras is that in both the Manga and the Anime, we've seen a "Baby" version of Lapras, so unless they pull it out of their ass after all that, we probaly won't see it.


----------



## Kno7 (Feb 1, 2010)

Golbez said:


> If there were Pre-Evos for the Legendaries, then that would mean that there would be more than one of said legendary, which would kinda kill the... Legendary-ness of some of them.



Good point.

Pre-evo for Lapras


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 1, 2010)

I think they should keep Lapras as it is.

I don't think all Pokemon need a pre/post evo. Some need to be that little bit unique.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 1, 2010)

I think they should make NEW families that also have an evolution requiring an item which usually only works for one pokemon - WITHOUT having to trade.

Like the Sun Stone or Dusk Stone.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 1, 2010)

Sima said:


> Pssssh, the Cyndaquil evolutions don't look like cavemen (croconaw)



Totodile and it's evolutions do not look like cavemen  and at least all of it's evolutions are powerful and serve a purpose. A majority of necessary HMs are water. Plus, I find that Totodile and it's evolutions are the strongest out of the starters for the 2nd gen. Actually, they're stronger than a lot of the starters from what I have seen.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 1, 2010)

Golbez said:


> The problem with a Pre-Evolution for Lapras is that in both the Manga and the Anime, we've seen a "Baby" version of Lapras, so unless they pull it out of their ass after all that, we probaly won't see it.



Oh yea, I forgot about that. I didn't know about the manga though. I haven't exactly got to read it.



Black Spirit said:


> I think they should keep Lapras as it is.
> 
> I don't think all Pokemon need a pre/post evo. Some need to be that little bit unique.



I get your point, but remember how Togepi was unique? (what with being the first egg Pokemon in the anime and the fact that it was somewhat of a mystery Pokemon) They made evolutions for it, so I would say they might do that to other unique Pokemon. I hope they don't do that with a majority of the legendaries though.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 1, 2010)

Actually, in the manga, the Baby Lapras is HAND sized, meaning that they can hold it in their hands.

That's why I don't think there'll be a baby version.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 1, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> We need a Kangaroo, a *Koala *and a chinese dragon pokemon!  And a evolution for Lapras.



Droopbar I choose you....Actually making a pokemon based off the Drop Bear fables from australia would be kinda cool.



Ziko said:


> Haha xD



lol Garry's mod



Kek said:


> Like Kangaskhan? I'd like a Lapras Evo too.



I'd rather have an evolution for Pincer or Tauros.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 1, 2010)

How long do we have to wait for this game? I cannot wait to play it illegally.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 1, 2010)

Mrs Alan B'Stard said:


> How long do we have to wait for this game? I cannot wait to play it illegally.



1 1/2 months. See OP.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2010)

Ziko said:


> Haha xD


----------



## Darth Judicar (Feb 1, 2010)

Darth Judicar said:


> I'm currently looking for my DS in preparation for these games. I don't know where I put the damn thing, looked everywhere in the house and can't find it anywhere.


Heh found it. March is going to be a busy month for me with these games, DA expansion, and something else that I forget at the moment.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 1, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I'd rather have an evolution for Pincer or Tauros.



Yea, and maybe some pre-evolutions too. But, with Pinsir, that would make it like all the other bugs  I also think there should be a pre-evolution for Heracross. Like a little beetle or something


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 1, 2010)

Heracross should get an evolution.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 1, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Yea, and maybe some pre-evolutions too. But, with Pinsir, that would make it like all the other bugs  I also think there should be a pre-evolution for Heracross. Like a little beetle or something



Meh Heracross needs and Evo not a pre-Evo to be honest...preferably something you don't have to trade for it to evolve


----------



## King Sister (Feb 1, 2010)

Sableye needs a evolution.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Feb 1, 2010)

No more evolutions/pre-evos of the current pokemons for me. Bring in brand new ones, with designs that are semi digimon-like. Make them look a little more badass while not taking out their cuteness, for the lady gamers and the kids. 75% of the 4th gen pokes are ugly as hell compared to the previous ones :|.




Darth Judicar said:


> Heh found it. March is going to be a busy month for me with these games, DA expansion, and something else that I forget at the moment.



God of war 3 right? ;D


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 1, 2010)

King Sister said:


> Sableye needs a evolution.



I totally agree with this.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 1, 2010)

Sableye with an evolution would be amazing.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 1, 2010)

Yea that would be pretty cool. I also think there should be a pre-evolution for Miltank (and no, I'm not obsessed with baby Pokemon) simply because you have a calf before a cow  and maybe a male evolution of the baby (kinda like the Gallade/Gardevoir concept) since male cows don't have utters. I dunno....just spurting out ideas.

Also, replaying Emerald at the moment. Should I let my Vigoroth evolve or not?


----------



## Kek (Feb 1, 2010)

> Sableye needs a evolution.





> I totally agree with this





> Sableye with an evolution would be amazing.





> Yea that would be pretty cool.



#1 Sableye fan here. I approve of these posts.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 1, 2010)

^Don't I get to be quoted for agreeing too?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2010)

Farfetch'd is long over due for a evolution.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 1, 2010)

Yea that's very true. An evolution for it, I can't really see a pre-evolution for Farfetch'd


----------



## King Sister (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe Qwilfish.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 1, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Yea that would be pretty cool. I also think there should be a pre-evolution for Miltank (and no, I'm not obsessed with baby Pokemon) simply because you have a calf before a cow  and maybe a male evolution of the baby (kinda like the Gallade/Gardevoir concept) since male cows don't have utters. I dunno....just spurting out ideas.
> 
> Also, replaying Emerald at the moment. Should I let my Vigoroth evolve or not?



Could just make a Bull pokemon for the whole male counterpart thing. Not so sure about Miltank needing a pre-evo though.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 1, 2010)

Possibly  What about Ditto? I honestly don't see that happening at all, but I'm curious as to what other abilities they would give the evolution, if it would know more moves, and what it would look like. (again, just spurting out random ideas and I know this one's a dumb one but, yea)


----------



## Kek (Feb 1, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> ^Don't I get to be quoted for agreeing too?



Check again.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 1, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Possibly  What about Ditto? I honestly don't see that happening at all, but I'm curious as to what other abilities they would give the evolution, if it would know more moves, and what it would look like. (again, just spurting out random ideas and I know this one's a dumb one but, yea)



Ditto's one of the few pokemon who don't have a evolution yet, that I don't want to evolve to be honest. and really I don't see anywhere the formless pink blob could go for a evo anyways.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 1, 2010)

I didn't say I wanted it to and I also said I didn't see it happening. All I said was I was curious as to what they'd do to it if they made one.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2010)

Ditto needs a skill that transforms him as he is sent out, that would make him more viable.


----------



## Kek (Feb 1, 2010)

Kecleon evo?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 1, 2010)

Kek said:


> Kecleon evo?



That would be interesting too


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 1, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> That would be interesting too



Agreed, looking at it though, I'd actually prefer maybe a pre-evo for it.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 1, 2010)

Yea, I doubt they'd make an evolution. Not really much more to add to it, but then again, they did make evolutions of Porygon  I guess we'll see when 5th gen comes out


----------



## Kno7 (Feb 1, 2010)

aerodactyl pre-evo would be pure win.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2010)

5th gen is going to be fugly, or alot of lookalikes.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 1, 2010)

Apparently Kotone's name in english is going to be *Lyra* for both the anime and the games.

Interesting name, I like it


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 1, 2010)

It's cute, I like it too  I also like the idea as pre-evolution for Aerodactyl 
...............
But.....then it would be like all of the other fossil Pokemon  Damn originallity lol


----------



## Sima (Feb 1, 2010)

I got my Pikachu colored Pichu today

and reserved HG, I am set for release day now


----------



## Newton (Feb 1, 2010)

Just started a brand spanking new platinum file  Let's see where this goes

*wonders if to mini blog


----------



## Rhythmic- (Feb 1, 2010)

So I'm the only one in the minority that doesn't want anymore pre-evos/evos? 

I do kinda agree about Farfetch'd and Kecleon needing an evo though.

What about Spinda? A pre-evo or evo for Absol would be cool too.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2010)

Never really saw the point of pre-evos, a few cool ones came out of it though, like Eleckid.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 1, 2010)

Da_Ultimate said:


> So I'm the only one in the minority that doesn't want anymore pre-evos/evos?
> 
> I do kinda agree about Farfetch'd and Kecleon needing an evo though.
> 
> What about Spinda? A pre-evo or evo for Absol would be cool too.



Isn't Absol a Legendary?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Feb 1, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Isn't Absol a Legendary?



No it's not. 

I can already picture a perfect looking evo for it.


----------



## Kek (Feb 1, 2010)

Ohh, that's very convenient.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 1, 2010)

Da_Ultimate said:


> Ah, okay so it's just a cartridge for a DS. I thought it was a disk that you install on the store's desktop or something.
> So there's really no expiration date on that, you should've walked out of there with it haha. You can then basically sell those exclusive pokes.



If only I wasn't a regular customer there  

Plus, they have my address and home phone # on file


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 1, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Farfetch'd is long over due for a evolution.



Farfetch'd evo should be called Absir'd.

It would look like a duck-knight.


----------



## Kek (Feb 1, 2010)

With a leek as a swoard and a frying pan as a shield.


----------



## Tools (Feb 1, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Farfetch'd evo should be called Absir'd.
> 
> It would look like a duck-knight.



Oh I really like the name.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Farfetch'd evo should be called Absir'd.
> 
> It would look like a duck-knight.



 that would be great.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 1, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Farfetch'd evo should be called Absir'd.
> 
> It would look like a duck-knight.





Kek said:


> With a leek as a swoard and a frying pan as a shield.



I like where this is going


----------



## Munak (Feb 1, 2010)

Qwilfish does deserve one. But I can't seem to find a suitable animal bigger than a blowfish.

Maybe a sunfish?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 1, 2010)

Absir'd for Gen 5! Gamefreak better make it happen. 

And hm...  maybe Qwilfish could evolve into something like a Lionfish? Since Lionfish are covered in spines and very poisonous.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2010)

This one is pretty good.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 1, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> This one is pretty good.



I would use this for the rest of my life.

Well, the one you had before you edited this one in. The other one looked really cool, with the armor and stuff. 

And this time around, Absir'd could have a hold item called the Leek Blade, which could increase it's Attack and Speed by x1.5

Sort of like Cubone's and Marowak's Thick Club, except it doesn't double the Attack stat.


----------



## Kek (Feb 1, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> This one is pretty good.



So...beautiful.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, I reserved SS and got my three PcPs. They have varying stats. All three are boys with a Jolly nature and they like sweet food, but two of them often doze off while the other one is often lost in thought. I guess that varies too.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2010)

Farfetch'd kicks your ass with a leek, and doesnt fraid of nothing.


----------



## Munak (Feb 1, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> This one is pretty good.



If he doesn't get leaf blade, I'm gonna rage.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 1, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Well, I reserved SS and got my three PcPs. They have varying stats. All three are boys with a Jolly nature and they like sweet food, but two of them often doze off while the other one is often lost in thought. I guess that varies too.



Well, the variation there is mainly due to it's IVs. It's IVs are what give off those different descriptions, and IVs really aren't set anymore (though they were in G/S/C, as the IVs are what determined whether a Pokemon was shiny or not, and since the Red Gyarados is always shiny, it always had a specific set of IVs no matter what).



Megatonton said:


> If he doesn't get leaf blade, I'm gonna rage.



He already gets Leaf Blade actually. I think it's move he gets in HG/SS.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 1, 2010)

*reserved HG and SS* 

The question is which one will I play first?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 1, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> This one is pretty good.



Damn you Gamefreak USE THIS!!! PLEASE USE THIS...


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 1, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> *reserved HG and SS*
> 
> The question is which one will I play first?



Whichever has your favorite version exclusives? 



Drunkenwhale said:


> Damn you Gamefreak USE THIS!!! PLEASE USE THIS...



Gamefreak has already forsaken us with the likes of Lickylicky and Magmortar.

Our cries will be ignored.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 1, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> This one is pretty good.



Use it Gamefreak...use it now


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2010)

Magmar's awesome is ruined by his evolution.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 1, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> *reserved HG and SS*
> 
> The question is which one will I play first?



Which one did you play first on the originals? Play that one first and re-live the experience


----------



## Munak (Feb 1, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> He already gets Leaf Blade actually. I think it's move he gets in HG/SS.



Well, that's reassuring. 

Anyways, what's the problem with Magmortar? 

He's got cannon-arms, should be a plus.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 1, 2010)

Megatonton said:


> Well, that's reassuring.
> 
> Anyways, what's the problem with Magmortar?
> 
> He's got cannon-arms, should be a plus.



He just looks stupid though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Rhythmic- (Feb 1, 2010)

Megatonton said:


> Well, that's reassuring.
> 
> Anyways, what's the problem with Magmortar?
> 
> He's got cannon-arms, should be a plus.



I agree. Magnezone, Lickilicky, Tangrowth, and Electivire are far worse imo.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't like Magmortar, but I do like what they did with Electivire


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 1, 2010)

I think I'll go to gamestop tomorrow, pick up the PcP and reserve mah game. I think I may just get SS since it's the one I really want lol.


----------



## King Sister (Feb 1, 2010)

Magmortar is win


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 1, 2010)

Da_Ultimate said:


> I agree. Magnezone, *Lickilicky*, Tangrowth, and Electivire are far worse imo.



I don't know about that... Lickilicky are quite dangerous, I like using them.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 1, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Which one did you play first on the originals? Play that one first and re-live the experience



I played Silver first and played Gold about a month afterwards. Good times...Good time....

I still recall catching a hoohoot as one of my first pokemon when I brought home the game that very evening.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

I always caught Hoothoot first too  half the time I would train it to level 20 (so it would evolve) and leave it like that at the bottom of the party  ahh, the good ol' days when I was like 9-10


----------



## King Sister (Feb 2, 2010)

i always caught Flaaffy first cause i liked Ampharos.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 2, 2010)

King Sister said:


> i always caught Flaaffy first cause i liked Ampharos.



Qft, which I will do when I play this time as well lol 


Also; petition is almost to 100 guys


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

King Sister said:


> i always caught Flaaffy first cause i liked Ampharos.



I like Ampharos too  but I ran upon Hoothoot first 



2Shea said:


> Also; petition is almost to 100 guys



Because of my constant spamming/nagging/telling people too


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 2, 2010)

When I played Gold and Crystal I always caught Sentret first. I liked Sentret because it was cute.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

It is cute  but for some reason it was always Hoothoot


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2010)

So has anyone other then me played Pokémon Trading Card Game for gbc? :ho


----------



## Golbez (Feb 2, 2010)

Did someone just call Magnezone bad-looking? Who dares!? That one looks way cooler than 3 Magnemites.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Did someone just call Magnezone bad-looking? Who dares!? That one looks way cooler than 3 Magnemites.



Yes, Magnezone sucks.

Magneton is one my favorites. 

It's the same as making Dugtrio evolve into one ugly giant Diglett.


----------



## King Sister (Feb 2, 2010)

Gen 5 needs more ghost Pokemon.

There's only 18 ghost type Pokemon among the current 493.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 2, 2010)

Ghost Type has always been a rarity, and will most likely keep being so.

Be happy we got more than 4 after the first 2 Generations.


----------



## King Sister (Feb 2, 2010)

True but ghost types are awesome.


----------



## valerian (Feb 2, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> What about pre-volution for Lapras? I think that would be good too  and I obviously second the more Eevees motion
> I want a Munchlax it's so cute pek



Fuck the pre-volutions for now, I want some evolutions for the older pokemon. 

And its obvious that we'll be getting new eeveelutions. Unless they pull the same thing they did in 3rd gen. 



Death-kun said:


> Heracross should get an evolution.



That thing would be absolutely scary. 



King Sister said:


> Sableye needs a evolution.



Definitely. Sableye with its type and higher stats would be scary too.



Kek said:


> Kecleon evo?



Yes please. 



Death-kun said:


> Farfetch'd evo should be called Absir'd.
> 
> It would look like a duck-knight.







Sephiroth said:


> This one is pretty good.



If they make it even remotely close to that, then do want.


----------



## Kek (Feb 2, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> So has anyone other then me played Pok?mon Trading Card Game for gbc? :ho



I loved that game SO MUCH. But then I lost it.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 2, 2010)

I played it, and I beat it. 
Reason being a Raichu card that could decimate 4 cards at once.
So many years ago, heh.


----------



## King Sister (Feb 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucQ6rLeRxyg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 2, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> So has anyone other then me played Pokémon Trading Card Game for gbc? :ho



Not at all, it was pretty fun. I hardly remember it haha.

Now Pokemon Pinball....


----------



## Kek (Feb 2, 2010)

The one for GBC? I have it right infront of me. :dem


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 2, 2010)

For those who did the Toys R US event a couple months ago, is it similar to the Gmaestop event where you just walk in with your game/DS and obtain the pokemon via Mystery Gift Gift-->Wifi?


----------



## Sima (Feb 2, 2010)

I wish I lived closer to a Toys R' Us. The closest on to me is like 2 hours away


----------



## Kek (Feb 2, 2010)

Just got my PcPs and reserved a copy of HG/SS. Easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## Sima (Feb 2, 2010)

I thought the same thing when I went in last night. I though getting the PcP was going to be hard as hell, but it was fairly simple.

And reserving it was cheaper than I though it would be.


----------



## valerian (Feb 2, 2010)

In my 10 years of playing pokemon I haven't went to a event. 

I best be ordering HG soon before I forget.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

Kek said:


> The one for GBC? I have it right infront of me. :dem



Same here 

And Sima, I'm pretty certain there is one in either Bristol or Johnson City cause when I was with Christopher one time, his mom stopped there to take his lil sister (yea....I'm pretty certainit's Johnson City lol)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 2, 2010)

Sima said:


> I thought the same thing when I went in last night. I though getting the PcP was going to be hard as hell, but it was fairly simple.
> 
> And reserving it was cheaper than I though it would be.



The minimum is $5 per game. I put down $10 each for SS and HG. 

I just have to remember to go back to Gamestop before March 14th to get the special Jirachi.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 2, 2010)

Sima said:


> I wish I lived closer to a Toys R' Us. The closest on to me is like 2 hours away



Wow. I guess I'm really lucky. I have three local Gamestops and a Toys 'R Us. 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> In my 10 years of playing pokemon I haven't went to a event.
> 
> I best be ordering HG soon before I forget.



Never went to an event? D: 

Well, if you always wanted a specific event Pokemon, it wouldn't be out of my realm of possibility to attain it for you.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> In my 10 years of playing pokemon I haven't went to a event.
> 
> I best be ordering HG soon before I forget.



You should do the PcP event while you're pre-ordering your game


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 2, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> And Sima, I'm pretty certain there is one in either Bristol or *Johnson City* cause when I was with Christopher one time, his mom stopped there to take his lil sister (yea....I'm pretty certainit's Johnson City lol)





*Kiri Amane said:


> in either Bristol or *Johnson City*





*Kiri Amane said:


> *Johnson City*



Could you possibly be referring to the Johnson City in New York?


----------



## valerian (Feb 2, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Never went to an event? D:
> 
> Well, if you always wanted a specific event Pokemon, it wouldn't be out of my realm of possibility to attain it for you.



Yup. 

Only because I was to young to go on my own, that and my parents wouldn't drive me to the place as they were always to far away and they thought it was pointless. 

I'd like that thanks. :33



*Kiri Amane said:


> You should do the PcP event while you're pre-ordering your game



I'm not really bothered about Pichu. However if its something like Arceus, then yeah, I'd probably go.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

Nope, in Tennessee (and no, we don't live there, but an hour away in another State lol) I do have an Uncle who lives in New York though


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 2, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Yup, only because I was to young to go on my own, that and my parents wouldn't drive me to the place as they were always too far away and they thought it was pointless.
> 
> I'd like that thanks. :33



Well that's understandable. Many a parent says that it's pointless lol. :/

You can always look on Bulbapedia for a list of event Pokemon from various years. I'm an event collector, so I've collected outrageous amounts of event Pokemon, even from events I've been unable to go to.



*Kiri Amane said:


> Nope, in Tennessee (and no, we don't live there, but an hour away in another State lol) I do have an Uncle who lives in New York though



Ooooh, okay. I was kind of surprised there for a second, because I live about 5-10 minutes away from a Johnson City in New York lol.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Well that's understandable. Many a parent says that it's pointless lol. :/
> 
> You can always look on Bulbapedia for a list of event Pokemon from various years. I'm an event collector, so I've collected outrageous amounts of event Pokemon, even from events I've been unable to go to.
> 
> ...



My grandfather said that last night  he wouldn't let me drive by myself because it was suposedly bad out (the roads weren't that bad, I've drove in worse)

I was shocked when I found out that 2Shea lives nearby and went to my rival school


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh, and I got more signers!


----------



## Golbez (Feb 2, 2010)

Gawd, some of these Special Episodes in Mystery Dungeon are crazily hard if you don't come fully prepared.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

Special episodes? Do you mean missions?


----------



## Kek (Feb 2, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Also, from Serebii...
> 
> "Next, are location based details. First, the Shinto Ruins (シントいせき) have been renamed in the US version to Sinjoh Ruins, keeping the original intention of the combination of the Sinnoh and Johto regions. Inside, the stage is called the Mystri Stage as opposed to the Triad Stage. It's also worth noting that you can do this event twice, once with the Arceus given away at Toys R Us last year, and once with a Hall of Origin Arceus, should one ever be given."
> 
> Awesome?



Hall of Origin Arceus?



> If I'm not mistaken, it begins on February 27th and ends on March 13th.



Awesome, I can get it. So does the Jirachi unlock anything or have anything special?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 2, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> My grandfather said that last night  he wouldn't let me drive by myself because it was suposedly bad out (the roads weren't that bad, I've drove in worse)
> 
> I was shocked when I found out that 2Shea lives nearby and went to my rival school



They just don't think it's important enough to waste their time driving lol. But if it was you driving, I don't see why they'd have a problem with it. It's not like their time is getting wasted.  



Golbez said:


> Gawd, some of these Special Episodes in Mystery Dungeon are crazily hard if you don't come fully prepared.



Bidoof's Wish eats your soul.



Kek said:


> Hall of Origin Arceus?
> 
> Awesome, I can get it. So does the Jirachi unlock anything or have anything special?



Yup, the Hall of Origin Arceus. It's an in-game Arceus that's obtained by using the Azure Flute at Spear Pillar. But an event to give the Azure Flute has never happened.

It unlocks a special Pokewalker course.

And it also has Draco Meteor, so it's pretty cool.


----------



## Sima (Feb 2, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Wow. I guess I'm really lucky. I have three local Gamestops and a Toys 'R Us.



well I have two gamestops that about 15 or so minutes away so its not as bad for that. Toys R' Us is just farther away =/

Ooooh I have that Hall of Orgin Arceus, I used a AR code to get the flute...would that still count as legit?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> They just don't think it's important enough to waste their time driving lol. But if it was you driving, I don't see why they'd have a problem with it. It's not like their time is getting wasted.



I drove, he just rode with me because they aparently don't trust me to drive when it has snowed (again, the roads were just fine ). Plus, it's just a 30 minute drive and I drove there plenty of times, day and night. I just thought it was really dumb.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 2, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Bidoof's Wish eats your soul.



Don't remind me of that horror! 

Only reason I ended up winning was because I made it fall asleep or something, and that's after running all the way down there 3 times and fainting along the way alot. 

Oh, and 777 posts.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

Congrats  I just recently reached the 600's


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

It's cute :33 Speaking of Slaking, should I let my Vigoroth evolve into one? (replaying Emerald )


----------



## valerian (Feb 2, 2010)

"You gonna get raped."


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

It does look like that


----------



## Golbez (Feb 2, 2010)

Solrock and Lunatone. I love those two stones. pek


----------



## Stroev (Feb 2, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> "You gonna get raped."


Full Restore and Max Revive say hi.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 2, 2010)

They should make evolutions for Lunatone and Solrock. 

Supernovarock and Eclipsnatone.


----------



## valerian (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm not sure if potions work on humans. 

:ho


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 2, 2010)

Any news on a Celebi event? :33


Probably after the game is released, right?


----------



## Stroev (Feb 2, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'm not sure if potions work on humans.
> 
> :ho


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

Golbez said:


> They should make evolutions for Lunatone and Solrock.
> 
> Supernovarock and Eclipsnatone.



They should 

But seriously....should I let my Vigoroth evolve, or not?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 2, 2010)

Let Vigoroth evolve.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you for answering. I asked like 3 times


----------



## King Sister (Feb 2, 2010)

Slacking is the best normal type ever.

So yes you should evolve Vigoroth


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 2, 2010)

King Sister said:


> Slacking is the best normal type ever.
> 
> So yes you should evolve Vigoroth



If you use Skill Swap to get rid of it's Truant ability, it's a monster. Or just give it proper protection.

On that note, Regigigas is a monster once Slow Start goes away.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

I love Regigigas  and what type of protection should I give it?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 2, 2010)

Well, Reflect and Light Screen support helps it tank attacks so it isn't ripped apart during the turn it can't move. Though if this is in-game, you won't have to worry about that at all I think.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 2, 2010)

Did someone mention Regigigas? :33

I love me some Regis. Both of my "Ultimate" ingame teams has had a Regi. :33


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Well, Reflect and Light Screen support helps it tank attacks so it isn't ripped apart during the turn it can't move. Though if this is in-game, you won't have to worry about that at all I think.



Is there a certain level I should let it evolve at or just as soon as possible? And what do you mean by in-game?


----------



## Golbez (Feb 2, 2010)

He means that as long as it isn't competitive, such specific things don't matter as much.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 2, 2010)

Absol should have a evolve form 

One of my favourite pokemon to have, I love having good looking pokemons pek


----------



## Golbez (Feb 2, 2010)

Absol? No way, Absol is cool enough on its own. Its entire "Appears only when disasters happen" makes it a rarity on its own, so it should stay that way. 

Also it was part of my Emerald Team, ehehehe.


----------



## valerian (Feb 2, 2010)

Absol was my first lvl 100 in Ruby.


----------



## Sima (Feb 2, 2010)

Absol is adorable xD


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

Absol is sexy  maybe a Pokemon the opposite of it could be made. One that only appears after fortunate events.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 2, 2010)

But we don't have a Light type for it. Absol is, after all, pure Dark type.


----------



## valerian (Feb 2, 2010)

Normal type then? Or in 5th gen we finally get a light type. :ho


----------



## Sima (Feb 2, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Absol is sexy  maybe a Pokemon the opposite of it could be made. One that only appears after fortunate events.



That sounds too much like Jiraichi.

Though Jiraichi was a wish pokemon wasn't it? oh hell I dunno,fortunate pokemon it is


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

Fortunate was the only word I could think of  and I like the idea of a Light type for generation 5


----------



## Golbez (Feb 2, 2010)

Shaymin was Gratitude. Maybe that's it?


----------



## Golbez (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh, and I think Togepi covered the entire happiness, bliss, whatever thing.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

It's labeled as a Spike-ball Pokemon on the Pokedex, so maybe not... I like the idea of an Absol counterpart though..


----------



## Sima (Feb 2, 2010)

Hmm...What about something like an Angel pokemon?


----------



## Golbez (Feb 2, 2010)

Well, Shedinja has something like a Halo, yes?


----------



## Sima (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't really consider that an angel pokemon though :/


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 2, 2010)

Shedinja is just a weird little guy.


----------



## Sima (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes, I never liked it much


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 2, 2010)

I like it, except for the fact it has 1 HP.


----------



## Sima (Feb 2, 2010)

That one hp is guarded pretty well, against most attacks.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 2, 2010)

Shedinja is pretty useless.

The only way it helps is if you're very lucky. Either your opponent doesn't have the s.effectives or doesn't know about this Poke and is too unlucky to find the right attack.


----------



## King Sister (Feb 2, 2010)

Shedinja is awesome.

Used right it can take out ubers.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 2, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> Shedinja is pretty useless.
> 
> The only way it helps is if you're very lucky. Either your opponent doesn't have the s.effectives or doesn't know about this Poke and is too unlucky to find the right attack.



Double battle, Ambipom and Lucario VS Shedinja and Garchomp. Ambipom used Fire punch, Shednija survives by use of focus sash, Garchomp uses earthquake, KOs Ambipom and Lucario survives by focus sash, Lucario uses Dragon Pulse on Garchomp, Shedinja uses Will-o-wisp on Lucario, Lucario faints.

Had I opened with Fake Out on Garchomp and used Dark Pulse on Shedinja I would've had a shot...

I never hated Shedinja before that battle...


----------



## Tools (Feb 2, 2010)

King Sister said:


> Shedinja is awesome.
> 
> Used right it can take out ubers.



Cool design and can be the ultimate defence for the right opponents.


----------



## valerian (Feb 2, 2010)

Just found my old Ruby. :ho

Gonna check out what pokemon I have on it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2010)

Death-Kun, when you start a new game, do you Ev train your starters from the get go, or wait to breed one with good IVs then EV train that one?


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 2, 2010)

INVASION OF THE FAKEMON!!!

It was only a matter of time... 

Good drawings, crappy designs.

These aren't even the first I've seen since the announcement. They were just the first that weren't god-awful 

EDIT: 100% fake. Just look at the copyrights at the bottom. Pokomon? Game Fleak?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 2, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> INVASION OF THE FAKEMON!!!
> 
> It was only a matter of time...
> 
> ...



Out of the two, Delibird's evo at least looks slightly different than it's previous form.


----------



## valerian (Feb 2, 2010)

That fake Delibird evo looks cool.


----------



## King Sister (Feb 2, 2010)

How i miss the days of Gen 1&2

No EV training no IVs


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 2, 2010)

Hoo boy, I should be training my Manaphy in Explorers of Sky, but I'm hooked on the new Professor Layton game. D:



Sephiroth said:


> Death-Kun, when you start a new game, do you Ev train your starters from the get go, or wait to breed one with good IVs then EV train that one?



I wait to breed one with good IVs, then EV train that one I bred. I'm just obsessive-compulsive about getting a starter with great IVs, but with the limited Pokemon to fight in the beginning of the game, you're gonna be getting EVs you don't want. So it's just a waste to try and EV train right from the get go, in my opinion.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 2, 2010)

King Sister said:


> How i miss the days of Gen 1&2
> 
> No EV training no IVs



While I can't say I agree, because the competitive community was still around but I have to say is was still simpler back then.

I like the newer generations for at the very least being on more powerful systems. Mario and Kirby were decent and playable in the game boy format but the first two generations were a little too slow...


----------



## Kek (Feb 2, 2010)

Shedinja is a hit or miss for me. 

It can stop you opponent in it's tracks, or it can be completely useless.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 2, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> While I can't say I agree, because the competitive community was still around but I have to say is was still simpler back then.



Not to mention the metagame was ridiculously off-balanced back in R/B/Y. Mewtwo was unstoppable. Heck, most Psychic type Pokemon were unstoppable, as there were no good Bug type moves back then, there weren't any real Ghost type moves, and Dark type didn't even exist. 

Though the hilarity ensued when Tyranitar entered the fray to laugh in Mewtwo's face.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2010)

It was quite funny when dark types rolled around.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 2, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> It was quite funny when dark types rolled around.



Very funny.

*Player 1's Mewtwo used Psychic! It doesn't affect Tyranitar...*

Player 2: lolwut

*Player 2's Tyranitar used Crunch! It's super effective! Player 1's Mewtwo fainted!*

Player 1: FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU---


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh, and here's a gift. I'd edit it into the other post, but it's about 1.75 MB, so...


----------



## King Sister (Feb 2, 2010)

Gold and Kotone look so cute pek


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 2, 2010)

And here's another obnoxiously large image.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2010)

Edit:
Actually I just like the second better.


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 2, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Oh, and here's a gift. I'd edit it into the other post, but it's about 1.75 MB, so...



Can I use this?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 2, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Oh, and here's a gift. I'd edit it into the other post, but it's about 1.75 MB, so...



Sweet future set material...


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 2, 2010)

Haha, anyone who wants to use it can use it. <3 I share this stuff for a reason.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing, but seeing as two other people want it.....can I at least make it for you? 

Oh, and I would like an opinion on an Elite Four team for Emerald. The choices are:

Minun
Vibrava (one level to go to be Flygon, so Flygon pretty much)
Swampert
Gardevoir
Magcargo
Slaking
Shiftry

So...which ones should I use? They all have pretty good moves and whatnot.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 2, 2010)

I say ditch Minun and use the remaining six.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 2, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I was thinking the same thing, but seeing as two other people want it.....can I at least make it for you?
> 
> Oh, and I like an opinion on an Elite Four team for Emerald. The choices are:
> 
> ...



You or the other guy can have it man...I'm keeping my current set for the entire month probably...and next month it's The Shrike...that's why I said future set material

and I agree with Death get rid of the Minun.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2010)

Though you can pretty much take anyone through the Elite 4.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 2, 2010)

While Minun is cute, it's only any good when it's in a double battle with Plusle, as their abilities give each other boosts when both are out at the same time.


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 2, 2010)

Stupid Magikarp won't do it with my ditto 

And I don't think I'll be using that image after all, so don't let me stop you.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

My Minun is pretty bad arse though....what are the types in the Elite Four again? I don't remember


----------



## Kek (Feb 2, 2010)

Dark
Ghost
Ice
Dragon
Water


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

Kek said:


> Dark
> Ghost
> Ice
> Dragon
> *Water*



I think I might keep Minun then...might get rid of Gardevoir since a majority of it's moves are Psychic type.

Oh, and which set should I use next? Sorry for asking so many questions lately  and does anyone want to use the Pikachu one I'm currently using before I give it away?
I'm just posting the sigs this time.

Sig 1:


Sig 2:


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 2, 2010)

I say second one.


----------



## King Sister (Feb 2, 2010)

Cynthia


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow, it's unanimous this time  okays then 

Edit: Kay, now it's 1-2


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 2, 2010)

I liked the first one.

EDIT: Whoops, too late


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh, and no one wants the Pikachu, yes?


----------



## King Sister (Feb 2, 2010)

Teach Gardevoir thunder/thunderbolt.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

Minun's actually one of the strongest ones I have right now and it has incredible accuracy with Thunder


----------



## Sima (Feb 2, 2010)

I like the eevee evolution one~


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 2, 2010)

I say keep Minun then, and get rid of Gardevoir. Against Dark and Ghosts, Gardevoir will only be a hindrance really. There's nothing in the Hoenn League that Psychic types are good against.


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 2, 2010)

Jesus Christ. My Magikarp and Ditto just will not breed. I've gotten 3 eggs in the last 10 minutes.

That's terrible.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

Well, it's 2-2 now...anyone wanna break the tie?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Jesus Christ. My Magikarp and Ditto just will not breed. I've gotten 3 eggs in the last 10 minutes.
> 
> That's terrible.



If they aren't breeding, how have you gotten three eggs?


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 2, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> If they aren't breeding, how have you gotten three eggs?



lol, you're right. Bad choice of words. I'll try again.

My stupid whore of a Ditto isn't making enough babies.

That sounds better.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2010)

Eevee.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks  I suppose I'll use Cinthia next. I like the pic a lot


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 2, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Oh, and no one wants the Pikachu, yes?



I saved it onto my favorites, go with what you want to do.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I saved it onto my favorites, go with what you want to do.



I like both a lot, so that's why I asked. Just let me know when/if you want to use it and I'll send you the IMG code and the link to the avy.


----------



## Sima (Feb 2, 2010)

the set is cuuuute.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

Pikachu, Eevee, or Cinthia? Oh, and does the avy look okay?


----------



## Sima (Feb 2, 2010)

The eevee 

and yes it does.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

Okays then  I am using nothing but Pokemon sets until SS/HG comes out


----------



## Sima (Feb 2, 2010)

Meh, I have my different moods, so xP


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

So do I. I have a really nice set of Orihime and Rukia made  but imma save it I suppose


----------



## Sima (Feb 3, 2010)

ahh I see, well I'll probably wear another Pokemon set sooner or later, but for now its Ichigo.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 3, 2010)

Because he's sexy  oh, and I got more signers


----------



## Sima (Feb 3, 2010)

Damn straight.

 really? good


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 3, 2010)

Yup and I just asked another random person. They had a Ludicolo as an avy and in a spoiler in their sig  but they aren't online right now, so I doubt they've signed yet


----------



## Sen (Feb 3, 2010)

85 out of 100 

I will start asking people to sign more too, haven't put too much of an effort into that yet   Seems like a lot of people would like it.  Be cool if the admins did agree, then it could be opened a bit after the new games were released too.


----------



## King Sister (Feb 3, 2010)

All is going well then?


----------



## Golbez (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd like to be the mod of a Pokemon Subforum.


----------



## Sen (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd think that it would probably just be the same mods as the general section though   Probably this section really since the games are one of the main points.  

And it's still the beginning, but never hurts to hope that it will succeed 

Plus whenever the new games come out, the entire forum kind of seems to get into the Pokemon mood, going by sets/talking about battles/etc.  That was what happened with Platinum, I think once HeartGold and SoulSilver are released it will be the same, so many pokemon fans on here.


----------



## King Sister (Feb 3, 2010)

The section could also have threads about the anime and manga.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, I don't expect any such thing to need mods solely for it, anyway.


----------



## Sen (Feb 3, 2010)

That's true, although there already are those threads, would they just all be moved into that section?   Since it seems weird to have two of them.


----------



## valerian (Feb 3, 2010)

Just realized I haven't finished the Pokemon League yet in Diamond.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 3, 2010)

We should make one of the regulars to this thread a mod.


----------



## Sima (Feb 3, 2010)

i would vote Death-kun to be the mod


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2010)

*slowly trading over 300+ pokemon from my Diamond to Platinum game*


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 3, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> *slowly trading over 300+ pokemon from my Diamond to Platinum game*



Why?

Why not just wait for HG/SS?

EDIT:


----------



## Newton (Feb 3, 2010)

I like Platinum's music


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> Why?
> 
> Why not just wait for HG/SS?
> 
> EDIT:



Hmmh...good question. I initially wanted all my pokemon on platinum before hearing about HG and SS and continued with the moving process even after hearing about these games. 

What I'd really want is another pokemon box type application like there was for the gamecube where you can move an entire box of pokemon within seconds to another cartridge.


----------



## Newton (Feb 3, 2010)

Is there any way to remove that gay poketch until i want to use it. Its an eyesore


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, I really don't think a sub-forum needs a mod, as the mod for the section it's in (probably the Gaming Department) would just do their job as always.

Thanks though, Sima. <3 

@Kira - Another Pokemon Box application would be great. Heck, even if that didn't happen, some way to simply transfer a box of Pokemon over at a time. Sort of like Pal Park, but it goes right to the PC and isn't bitchy about HMs.

Of course, that would make Pal Park as it is now obsolete, but still...

@Susano - Nope, there isn't any way to disable the Poketch. Though there are other features for it that will make the Poketch worthwhile eventually.


----------



## valerian (Feb 3, 2010)

Just wondering, if you catch a pokemon and your box is full, do you have the choice to put in a different one or do you have to release the pokemon?

It hasn't happened to me yet in Diamond, but I remember a while back (I think it was in Gold/Silver xD) when that happened you had to release the pokemon you just caught because theres no space. That really pissed me off, especially when I was catching a rare pokemon. So did they fix that in D/P/PT or does it still happen?

Now I'm make sure I have plently of space when I'm out catching pokemon.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 3, 2010)

Nah, that doesn't happend nowadays. Thank god for that.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 3, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Just wondering, if you catch a pokemon and your box is full, do you have the choice to put in a different one or do you have to release the pokemon?
> 
> It hasn't happened to me yet in Diamond, but I remember a while back (I think it was in Gold/Silver xD) when that happened you had to release the pokemon you just caught because theres no space. That really pissed me off, especially when I was catching a rare pokemon. So did they fix that in D/P/PT or does it still happen?
> 
> Now I'm make sure I have plently of space when I'm out catching pokemon.



The Pokemon just automatically goes to the next empty box. I think it was fixed in G/S/C, since I only remember it happening in R/B/Y.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 3, 2010)

Whoever says those games back then were better than the ones we have nowadays should be shot.

I replayed FireRed not so long ago... So many trainers... SO MANY TRAINERS, AND MOST OF THEM USE THE SAME DAMN POKEMON ALL THE TIME.


----------



## valerian (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank god. 



Death-kun said:


> The Pokemon just automatically goes to the next empty box. I think it was fixed in G/S/C, since I only remember it happening in R/B/Y.



You sure? I swore it happened to me in G/S/C when I was looking for the legendary beasts.


----------



## Kek (Feb 3, 2010)

RBY and GSC had the saem PC system I thought.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 3, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Whoever says those games back then were better than the ones we have nowadays should be shot.
> 
> I replayed FireRed not so long ago... So many trainers... SO MANY TRAINERS, AND MOST OF THEM USE THE SAME DAMN POKEMON ALL THE TIME.



But FireRed is awesome. 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> You sure? I swore it happened to me in G/S/C when I was looking for the legendary beasts.



I could be wrong though. Not entirely sure. :<


----------



## Golbez (Feb 3, 2010)

The new stuff that came in FireRed and LeafGreen was awesome, and the Trainer battle music is great in the first generation, but after having listened to it so many times, and fought so many frekkin Koffings and Grimers, I really got tired of it.


----------



## valerian (Feb 3, 2010)

I feel like starting over in Diamond since I'm bored, but I don't want to lose my Manaphy. 

There should be multiple saves.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 3, 2010)

Golbez said:


> The new stuff that came in FireRed and LeafGreen was awesome, and the Trainer battle music is great in the first generation, but after having listened to it so many times, and fought so many frekkin Koffings and Grimers, I really got tired of it.



I guess I just never really got annoyed or bored with that.  It didn't like too big of a deal to me. The Vs Seeker made it so I didn't have to battle wild Pokemon over and over.



Jotaro Kujo said:


> I feel like starting over in Diamond since I'm bored, but I don't want to lose my Manaphy.
> 
> There should be multiple saves.



Trade your Manaphy to a different game?


----------



## Sen (Feb 3, 2010)

lol that Obama Biden thing  

Question, once you beat HG/SS, will pokemon from all the generations start appearing?  

@Kira- How are you trading between your games, do you have two DSs then?  That would be useful, I used to have two for my regular gameboy actually.


----------



## valerian (Feb 3, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Trade your Manaphy to a different game?



I only have Diamond.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 3, 2010)

Sen said:


> Question, once you beat HG/SS, will pokemon from all the generations start appearing?



Some Pokemon will appear, but others will have to be obtained through other methods, like using a specific radio station, or the Pokewalker.



Jotaro Kujo said:


> I only have Diamond.



I guess you could just wait until HG/SS comes out? :<


----------



## valerian (Feb 3, 2010)

To be honest, I might get Platinum soon, depending on much its cost though.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 3, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Thank god.
> 
> 
> 
> You sure? I swore it happened to me in G/S/C when I was looking for the legendary beasts.



It most likely did happen. They didn't fix that until R/S/E. I've been playing Gold lately. If your box is full, you can't catch anything. It got fixed in the 3rd gen and it is also fixed in the 4th gen. I don't remember if it was fixed in the 1st gen remakes (a friend has my Leaf Green and has yet to give it back ), but I'm pretty certain it was.

As for Platinum, I say get it


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 3, 2010)

We only need ten people to support the petition now


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 3, 2010)

Just read this off SPP and Bulbapedia:



> The Game Corner has also been changed. Instead of the slot machines, a new mini-game is added called Voltorb Flip. Players have to flip tiles to get a variety of multipliers. However, Voltorb are placed randomly in each set. The number of Voltorb are shown in each row and column. The task is to get the multipliers and not hit any tiles that contain Voltorb, similar to the game Minesweeper. As the player progress without hitting the tiles with Voltorb, the levels get more difficult and more tiles with Voltorb appearing, but the number of coin multipliers increases. Players will have to start at the first level if they keep on hitting Voltorb.



Bye, bye, gambling.



Kek said:


> RBY and GSC had the saem PC system I thought.


It did, but GSC added more boxes and the feature of moving Pokémon (w/o mail) as much as you want, but it saves each time a box is modified (either from renaming the box or withdrawing/depositing a Pokémon. Bill contacts you once your current box is full. By the third gen, the full box thing was fixed so that Pokémon caught would be sent over to the next available box.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 3, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> Just read this off SPP and Bulbapedia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guess the parent groups  got loud enough


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't like the idea of the Voltorb game. I liked the gambling


----------



## valerian (Feb 3, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> We only need ten people to support the petition now



I haven't signed it yet.  I'll do it now though.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 3, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I haven't signed it yet.  I'll do it now though.



You have it in your sig, but you haven't signed it?  That makes no sense


----------



## valerian (Feb 3, 2010)

I was waiting till it got close to 100.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 3, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> Just read this off SPP and Bulbapedia:
> 
> 
> 
> Bye, bye, gambling.



I always loved gambling (even though I sucked at it)

1996-2009


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 3, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I was waiting till it got close to 100.



So you could feel special? I'd wait til 99


----------



## Kek (Feb 3, 2010)

Eh, I never really played at the Game Corners.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 3, 2010)

I need my slot machines.


----------



## valerian (Feb 3, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> I always loved gambling (even though I sucked at it)
> 
> 1996-2009



Same. 



*Kiri Amane said:


> So you could feel special? I'd wait til 99



But what if someone got it before me?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 3, 2010)

Mmm, legendary beasts.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't remember the last time I actually used the slot machines. If there was something I wanted, I always just bought enough coins.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 3, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I need my slot machines.



I need them too 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> But what if someone got it before me?



I suppose that is a possibility 



Death-kun said:


> Mmm, legendary beasts.



Tis smaller than usual


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 3, 2010)

Golbez said:


> I don't remember the last time I actually used the slot machines. If there was something I wanted, I always just bought enough coins.



The machines are fun though  there's not much fun in just buying the coins


----------



## valerian (Feb 3, 2010)

I always felt sorry for Raikou.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 3, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I need them too
> 
> Tis smaller than usual



They are quite fun. 

What do you mean smaller? D:


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 3, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I always felt sorry for Raikou.



Because it didn't have a dude chasing it in one of the games and because it didn't get a movie? That's why I feel sorry for it 



Death-kun said:


> They are quite fun.
> 
> What do you mean smaller? D:



The other day you posted some that were rather large, remember? It was a simply a joke


----------



## valerian (Feb 3, 2010)

It always got neglected.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 3, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> The other day you posted some that were rather large, remember? It was a simply a joke



You want big? Fine.


----------



## Sima (Feb 3, 2010)

^ you know I was looking over that picture, and I thought to myself, " Why isn't Dragonite there...", cause wasn't it once a legendary too?



Death-kun said:


> Well, I really don't think a sub-forum needs a mod, as the mod for the section it's in (probably the Gaming Department) would just do their job as always.
> 
> Thanks though, Sima. <3



Yeah you're probably right about that.

No problem <33


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 3, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> You want big? Fine.



 What's wrong with big?


----------



## Kno7 (Feb 3, 2010)

Sen said:


> @Kira- How are you trading between your games, do you have two DSs then?  That would be useful, I used to have two for my regular gameboy actually.


I've been waiting for a reply for this question, that got buried with many posts and awesome pics  

Back to the question: How _do_ you guys trade between your games?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 3, 2010)

Between the 4th gen games?


----------



## Kno7 (Feb 3, 2010)

mmyes I suppose.

Are there different ways of trading between 3rd gen aswell?

EDIT
Or do you guys simply have 2 DSes?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 3, 2010)

Slightly different, but it isn't very hard to figure out. (4th gen) Are you wanting to learn how to trade over wi-fi or with people with you?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 3, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> mmyes I suppose.
> 
> Are there different ways of trading between 3rd gen aswell?


Not trading exactly but the Pal Park transfers Pokemon from 3rd gen games to 4th gen games.



Kno7 said:


> Or do you guys simply have 2 DSes?


Well in my case I have a brother who also owns a DS. When I get HeartGold I'll use his DS to trade between my games.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 3, 2010)

And before you're allowed to use Pal Park, you gotta obtain all of Pokemon in the Sinnoh Pokedex. Then you get the National Pokedex and Pal Park opens. Sorry if that's what you were asking all along


----------



## Kno7 (Feb 3, 2010)

oooooh ook ok thanks for the info.

I haven't played 3rd nor 4rth gens so I was just curious


----------



## Golbez (Feb 3, 2010)

Good thing that finishing the Sinnoh Dex is easy as pie, since you only have to SEE the pokemon and not catch them.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 3, 2010)

Yea I'd say that's the best thing about the fourth generation


----------



## Sima (Feb 3, 2010)

Yup, thats for sure, and you can easily see all the pokemon if you battle everyone in the game xP


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 3, 2010)

Yup  plus, the GTS  I think you can use it relatively early (tis the Global Trading System which is basically wi-fi trading. It's very simple )


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 3, 2010)

The GTS is so fun. I love collecting Pokemon from around the world. pek


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 3, 2010)

I once got an Azelf from Norway, it was awesome 

(also a Japanese Eevee and Murkrow)


----------



## valerian (Feb 3, 2010)

Anyone here with a PcP planning on evolving it?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a ton of Japanese Pokemon pek


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 3, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Anyone here with a PcP planning on evolving it?



Actually, since I have three, I'm thinking about it


----------



## Tools (Feb 3, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Anyone here with a PcP planning on evolving it?



Why wouldn't you?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 3, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Anyone here with a PcP planning on evolving it?



Possibly, why do you ask?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 3, 2010)

I wanna see what it looks like as a Pikachu and Raichu  If the Raichu was Pikachu colored, that would be pretty interesting


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 3, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Anyone here with a PcP planning on evolving it?



I don't even train my event pokemon...



*Kiri Amane said:


> I wanna see what it looks like as a Pikachu and Raichu  If the Raichu was Pikachu colored, that would be pretty interesting



It'll just be a shiny Raichu... Never mind... I won't ruin your dreams...


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't know what one looks like though. Geez, sorry...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 3, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I don't know what one looks like though. Geez, sorry...



No, no it's okay... (Geez... I have to learn to not be so blunt...)

Anyway here's what one looks like:


----------



## valerian (Feb 3, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Possibly, why do you ask?



I wonder if it will be Pichu colored if you evolve into a Pikachu. 

Probably not.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 3, 2010)

I wondered about it and was thought to be dumb


----------



## Sima (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd say they'd just be shiny

But I don't plan on evolving mine


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 3, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I wondered about it and was thought to be dumb



I'm sorry!!! TT_TT


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 3, 2010)

@Jotaro - Well, the Pikachu-colored Pichu is really just a shiny Pichu. It's just that shiny Pichu's coloration gives it more of the same color as Pikachu, so that's why it was named as such. 

But really, I just got the urge to keep the Spikey-Eared Pichu in my team except for Ampharos, or at least evolve the PcP and give the resulting Pikachu a Light Ball.


----------



## Kek (Feb 3, 2010)

If you evolve you PcP, does it still unlock the Spikey eared Pichu event in HG/SS?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 3, 2010)

Kek said:


> If you evolve you PcP, does it still unlock the Spikey eared Pichu event in HG/SS?



People have been able to, yes, but some claim it can't be done, so I really don't know what to believe. But really, I'm in no rush to evolve the PcP before I get to Goldenrod, so I'm keeping it as a Pichu just to make sure. The Everstone it's holding when you get it is sort of an indicator that you shouldn't evolve it yet.


----------



## Kek (Feb 3, 2010)

I have three so I'll probably evole one of them.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 3, 2010)

I have to say, it's hard to decide which one I like more.
*Spoiler*: _Ho-Oh_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vdXjkWkAg8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



*Spoiler*: _Lugia_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIt0_zg-NIk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 3, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I'm sorry!!! TT_TT



I said that before I VM'd you!


----------



## Sima (Feb 3, 2010)

I seem to like the Ho-Oh battle music better.


----------



## King Sister (Feb 3, 2010)

Ho-Oh theme 

Lugia is the better pokemon though


----------



## Sima (Feb 3, 2010)

^Agreed


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 3, 2010)

I love the oriental theme behind Ho-Oh's music, but Lugia's music has that kind of menacing feel to it, like you're deep beneath the waves in unknown territory.


----------



## King Sister (Feb 3, 2010)

Death your avy is so cute pek


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 3, 2010)

I like Lugia's theme more, maybe because I'm more fond of the darker tone it has than Ho-Oh's theme


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 3, 2010)

I think I like the Lugia theme better, but the Ho-Oh one's good too  and of course Lugia's the better Pokemon


----------



## Sima (Feb 3, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I love the oriental theme behind Ho-Oh's music, but Lugia's music has that kind of menacing feel to it, like you're deep beneath the waves in unknown territory.



I like both, but as you said Ho-Oh's has a seemingly oriental feel to it, and I guess that pulls me in.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 3, 2010)

Overall my favorite legendary pokemon theme song has to be Giratina's, even though I fought him around five times the song always entertained me


----------



## Sima (Feb 3, 2010)

The Hall of Orgin Arceus' battle music is really good in my opinion, you guys should look it up if you haven't heard it.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 3, 2010)

Why don't you post it in here? I'm sure you have it favorited


----------



## Sima (Feb 3, 2010)

I actually don't have it favorited

But I found it with ease.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 3, 2010)

Ho oh will is cooler than Lugia  IMO.


----------



## Kek (Feb 3, 2010)

I like the Ho-oh music better.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 3, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> You want big? Fine.



The hell Solrock and Lunatone doing in there?


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 3, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> The hell Solrock and Lunatone doing in there?



Don't forget Arcanine. It doesn't belong there either.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 3, 2010)

I asked another random person I don't know to sign  They have a Blastoise sig, but they aren't online right now either. I have no idea if the Ludicolo person signed. They didn't reply 

Edit: Oh, and I deleted my Diamond  I didn't really like that file I had


----------



## valerian (Feb 3, 2010)

Arcanine should of taken Entei's spot.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 3, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> The hell Solrock and Lunatone doing in there?



Maybe just to signify the sun and the moon since they're in the sky. Only thing I can think of  Or maybe just to be artsy?


----------



## valerian (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, I think they were just there to signify the moon and sun.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 3, 2010)

^That's what I think. And Arcanine's there for it's Pokedex classification as a "Legendary Pokemon" and all that speculation that comes from that and its abnormally high BST (along with it showing up in conjunction with the pictures of the Legendary Birds when Ash asks Professor Oak about Ho-oh in the second (?) episode) as the original "master" of the Legendary Bird trio.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 3, 2010)

Well it's gay that they feature somewhat prominently while Mewtwo is tiny as a bug, I didn't even notice him until I looked again

Also does it look like Heatran took a lava dump on that mountain? 

Also Giratina and Regigigas are doing their 'i r wotchin u' looks


----------



## King Sister (Feb 3, 2010)

You can barely see Mewtwo.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 3, 2010)

I didn't notice it the first time I looked honestly


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 3, 2010)

That Arceus theme posted last page was fucking amazing. Easily my favorite Pokomon specific theme in the whole series.

I don't know how I've missed it up until now....


----------



## valerian (Feb 4, 2010)

HOLY SHIT!!

Someone please give me a link to Electric Tale of Pikachu.


----------



## King Sister (Feb 4, 2010)

Holy shit Gyarados


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 4, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> HOLY SHIT!!
> 
> Someone please give me a link to Electric Tale of Pikachu.



I don't know any links but I do know the artist does hentai doujins...

Oh Drunkenwhale, why does the moonlight bring out the dirt in your mind? (Well, night hours considering it isn't just overcast but raining as well.)


----------



## Golbez (Feb 4, 2010)

Why is our favorite Drunken Whale banned? 

Also, Ho-oh theme wins.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 4, 2010)

Wonder why they both got banned.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 4, 2010)

Why are all the Team R/A/M/G Leaders so awesome?


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 4, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Well it's gay that they feature somewhat prominently while Mewtwo is tiny as a bug, I didn't even notice him until I looked again
> 
> Also does it look like Heatran took a lava dump on that mountain?
> 
> Also Giratina and Regigigas are doing their 'i r wotchin u' looks



Shit. I had to look again to spot Mewtwo.


----------



## Tools (Feb 4, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Why are all the Team R/A/M/G Leaders so awesome?



If they weren't, the bad guys would be lame.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 4, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Why are all the Team R/A/M/G Leaders so awesome?


----------



## Golbez (Feb 4, 2010)

Looks like I found a Shiny Celebi... In Mystery Dungeon. 

Bah, it looks better in green.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 4, 2010)

I remember getting the first volume of the Electric Tale of Pikachu many many years ago. I think I still have it around somewhere.

Why were those two banned? D:

Cardcrusher Giovanni > all

And you're referring to the plotline Celebi, Golbez. It's more to allude to the fact that the Celebi is a female. After beating the game though and whatnot, you can find and try to recruit a normal green Celebi of your own.


----------



## valerian (Feb 4, 2010)

Giovanni > the other leaders


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2010)

*Mirror B > All*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8fmvHQS5ww[/YOUTUBE]

I loved the music played during his battles.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 4, 2010)

That makes me think, are there any actual Shinies that you can recruit in Mystery Dungeon?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 4, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> *Mirror B > All*
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8fmvHQS5ww[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I loved the music played during his battles.



He was pretty much the best part of Colosseum and XD. 

Those Ludicolo of his were awesome.



Golbez said:


> That makes me think, are there any actual Shinies that you can recruit in Mystery Dungeon?



Nope, there's no actual shinies you can recruit. :<


----------



## Golbez (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh, that's a shame.

Also, Card Crusher > Everything, no matter how it looks.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2010)

Mirror B's Ludicolos use to give me fits. But the most time consuming part of the game had to do with the tedious process of purifying dark Lugia, but it eventually paid off and I got my only Lugia, and it's moved quite a bit but it's finally made it's way to my Platinum cartridge.  xD


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 4, 2010)

This game comes out next month.

So closeeeee


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 4, 2010)

I love the tiny alterations they made in the Frontier Brain battle theme. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjRhEYU8wXc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]





Kira Yamato said:


> Mirror B's Ludicolos use to give me fits. But the most time consuming part of the game had to do with the tedious process of purifying dark Lugia, but it eventually paid off and I got my only Lugia, and it's moved quite a bit but it's finally made it's way to my Platinum cartridge.  xD



I never played XD, only Colosseum. I forget how I beat those Ludicolos though. I think it was just through sheer force. How long did purifying it take though? Sad that the Colosseum Mt. Battle Ho-Oh and the XD Shadow Lugia were the only ways to obtain Ho-Oh and Lugia after G/S (until HG/SS came around of course).


----------



## Golbez (Feb 4, 2010)

I love how they gave each Legendary Beast their own version of the original theme.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 4, 2010)

Golbez said:


> I love how they gave each Legendary Beast their own version of the original theme.



Oh yes, definitely.  

Sad that Mewtwo only gets the Wild Pokemon (Kanto) theme though. :<


----------



## Golbez (Feb 4, 2010)

Nothing beats Deoxys theme though. Still one of the only one with its own unique theme.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 4, 2010)

If you don't want to be spoiled about a special in-game event involving Celebi and Team Rocket, don't click and watch.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2XCJXpfcOc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]





Golbez said:


> Nothing beats Deoxys theme though. Still one of the only one with its own unique theme.



Deoxys' theme is pretty awesome, I have to say.  Sounds so creepy.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 4, 2010)

Deoxys theme fits it entirely. It's all... Shall we say, "Alien-like"?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 4, 2010)

Exactly. It's all outerspacey and the kind of music you'd hear in a sci-fi space chiller.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 4, 2010)

Then we have the Regi Theme, which is awesome the first time you hear it, but after having failed to capture them 12094109 times, it can get slightly boring.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 4, 2010)

Eh, the Regi theme gets old really fast, in my opinion. I don't know why, but I can listen to it only once or twice before it starts to annoy me.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 4, 2010)

Well, the Regi Theme is a short one, but not as short as the Kyo/Grou/Ray theme.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 4, 2010)

But the Kyo/Grou/Ray theme sounds so... hm... regal, I could say? It just sounds a little intimidating, like you're really up against a force of nature.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 4, 2010)

Groudon was intimidating when I fought him in Mystery Dungeon.

Then he did 10 damage. 

And then it was an illusion...


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 4, 2010)

You can always go find the real Groudon later at least.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 4, 2010)

It also bothered me how you could find such low leveled evolutions.

I mean, the first one I found was Bronzong in, what, level 10? 

And I don't think I've ever seen an actual Bronzor.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 4, 2010)

You can get level 1 Pokemon like Metagross, Dragonite and Tyranitar to join your team as well.  As any mission where the client joins your team makes the new recruit level 1 when it joins.


----------



## Sima (Feb 4, 2010)

I wonder how one will go about getting a Celebi in HG/SS will there be an event for it or will you catch it in game?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 4, 2010)

There will most likely be a Celebi event in the future, as an event Celebi is needed to activate the Giovanni event. It'd be pointless to put the Giovanni event in without planning to distribute an event Celebi eventually.

The only way people can do the Giovanni event currently is by hacking a Celebi in a way where it tricks the game into thinking it's an event Celebi.


----------



## Sima (Feb 4, 2010)

Ah yeah, since it would be pretty pointless. But they never had an event for the azure flute to get the Hall of Origin Arceus, so you never know if they'll have an event or not.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow, I can casually read Death's signature(the Unown).


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 4, 2010)

I decided to play my pokemon yellow, what should I name Red?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 4, 2010)

Sima said:


> Ah yeah, since it would be pretty pointless. But they never had an event for the azure flute to get the Hall of Origin Arceus, so you never know if they'll have an event or not.



Hopefully we have the event then. 



Stroev said:


> Wow, I can casually read Death's signature(the Unown).



Pretty neat, huh? 



Ema Skye said:


> I decided to play my pokemon yellow, what should I name Red?



Name him Red.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 4, 2010)

Name him Raichu.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 4, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Looks like I found a Shiny Celebi... In Mystery Dungeon.
> 
> Bah, it looks better in green.



Most shineys suck though


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 4, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Name him Red.



Such a brilliant choice Jason


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 4, 2010)

_Blue: Smell you later Gramps!_ 

I still remember that line to this day


----------



## valerian (Feb 4, 2010)

Stroheim you never fail to amaze me.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 4, 2010)

Gotta love JJBA. And Pikachu's final smash in Brawl was like Vanilla's stand.



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Stroheim you never fail to amaze me.






Ema Skye said:


> Such a brilliant choice Jason


Holy shit that's my (first) name.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm going to play Pokemon Silver, prepare myself for this!


----------



## Golbez (Feb 4, 2010)

I've played through Ruby, Sapphire, Emerald, Diamond and Platinum since I first stumbled upon this thread, and now I'm playing Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 4, 2010)

I shall be having a sig made out of this soon.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 4, 2010)

I see a Hoppip! Splendid.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 4, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I shall be having a sig made out of this soon.



 That's adorable!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I love the tiny alterations they made in the Frontier Brain battle theme.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



It was a bit difficult to purify Lugia because I needed to max out the tempo in all *9 chambers* which meant getting the order of pokemon completely correct in each chamber. 

Purifying all the other pokemon was easier. The higher the tempo, the quicker the purification (but even if the tempo was low you can still purify them over time), and it only involved one chamber.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 4, 2010)

Golbez said:


> I see a Hoppip! Splendid.



You and your Hoppips 



*Kiri Amane said:


> That's adorable!



I know right. 



Kira Yamato said:


> It was a bit difficult to purify Lugia because I needed to max out the tempo in all *9 chambers* which meant getting the order of pokemon completely correct in each chamber.
> 
> Purifying all the other pokemon was easier. The higher the tempo, the quicker the purification (but even if the tempo was low you can still purify them over time), and it only involved one chamber.



So Lugia is pretty much the most annoying Pokemon to purify compared to all the other Pokemon.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 4, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> You and your Hoppips



Maybe I should change my Custom Title to Blazing Chicken too, while we're at it.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 4, 2010)

Why blazing chicken?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 4, 2010)

Blazing chicken because Golbez loves his Blaziken too.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 4, 2010)

Blazing Chicken = Blaziken, yes? 

And with that, I'm off for today.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 4, 2010)

I wish there were more fire types "good looking ones" for the first time ever I'm going have a entire team who specialise with a specific type  Ghost or Fire


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 4, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Blazing Chicken = Blaziken, yes?
> 
> And with that, I'm off for today.



I understood what it meant, I was just asking why


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 4, 2010)

Mrs Alan B'Stard said:


> I wish there were more fire types "good looking ones" for the first time ever I'm going have a entire team who specialise with a specific type  Ghost or Fire



There needs to be more good Ghost types as well.

Sad that they screwed up Magmar's evolution. There should be a Ghost/Fire type based on a jack-o-lantern or lantern-carrying specter.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 4, 2010)

I am still waiting for my Heracross evolution/pre-evolution.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't like bug or fighting types but putting them together...eww


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 4, 2010)

It's not like Bug types have many good options anyway.  The only ones that are any good are Shuckle, Heracross and Scizor.


----------



## valerian (Feb 4, 2010)

I want to see a fire/water type pokemon. 

What?  They made water/grass and water/electric pokemon.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 4, 2010)

I know, I never have them in my team. Just look at the number of  pure Dark types and It's only 5


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 4, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I want to see a fire/water type pokemon.
> 
> What?  They made water/grass and water/electric pokemon.



I would too. Some sort of steam Pokemon. 

Ludicolo is 



Mrs Alan B'Stard said:


> I know, I never have them in my team. Just look at the number of  pure Dark types and It's only 5



Tyranitar gives Dark types a good name at least.


----------



## delirium (Feb 4, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> It's not like Bug types have many good options anyway.  The only ones that are any good are Shuckle, Heracross and Scizor.



LO'Mega and Specs TL'Mega says Hi.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 4, 2010)

Just got my Soru Silba reserved! Also picked up a Pikachu colored Pichu. Succsessful visit to gamestop! lol


----------



## valerian (Feb 4, 2010)

Mrs Alan B'Stard said:


> I know, I never have them in my team. Just look at the number of  pure Dark types and It's only 5



Yeah, there needs to be more dark types, and ghosts as well. 



Death-kun said:


> I would too. Some sort of steam Pokemon.
> 
> Ludicolo is



I've never used a Ludicolo before.  I couldn't find a damn water stone.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 4, 2010)

I've decided that even though my starter is going to be Totodile, I must have Wooper on my team.  Wooper and Quagsire are too adorable to pass up. I'll switch Munchlax/Snorlax out with it, and think of something else to replace Dratini. 



delirium said:


> LO'Mega and Specs TL'Mega says Hi.



While I'm not really talking about competitive play, I had forgotten about Yanmega. Yanmega is awesome as well (as is Yanma).



2Shea said:


> Just got my Soru Silba reserved! Also picked up a Pikachu colored Pichu. Succsessful visit to gamestop! lol



Now, all we must do is wait. 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> I've never used a Ludicolo before.  I couldn't find a damn water stone.



The Water/Grass typing really is awesome.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 4, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> It's not like Bug types have many good options anyway.  The only ones that are any good are Shuckle, Heracross and Scizor.



And Arceus!

Ok I know I cheated


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 4, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> And Arceus!
> 
> Ok I know I cheated



Insect Plate Arceus.

Ohgawdwhy


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 4, 2010)

I've never chosen anything other than a fire type as my starter lol


----------



## Sima (Feb 4, 2010)

The arceus' I have (as in the one on my diamond file and the one on my platinum) are Dark and Psychc

:3

Icky bug pokemon D:


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 4, 2010)

I hated Torchic and Chimchar. Sinnoh starters were just terrible.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 4, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Yeah, there needs to be more dark types, and ghosts as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never used a Ludicolo before.  I couldn't find a damn water stone.



Agreed 

If you're talking about 3rd gen, just go to the sunken ship  you find it in the area after diving and resurfacing


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 4, 2010)

Mrs Alan B'Stard said:


> I hated Torchic and Chimchar. Sinnoh starters were just terrible.



I really like Blaziken, but Chimchar wasn't that great. Now Charmander and Cyndaquil (not Typhlosion ).....


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 4, 2010)

I always choose water type starters 

I think i'm one of the only members here that hasn't pre-order HG/SS yet


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 4, 2010)

Blaziken is awful


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 4, 2010)

HG team will now consist of...

Feraligatr, Quagsire, Crobat, Ampharos, Heracross.

I need one more Johto Pokemon. D: Since I got rid of Dragonite and Snorlax like I had originally planned. So now I need to fill the void for one of them.

I'm sort of thinking Ursaring, but that would make my team quite slow except for Crobat and Heracross.  Espeon is pretty fast though...


----------



## Sima (Feb 4, 2010)

I know that I am gonna have a Typhlosion in my party for sure, that and a Umbreon.

I don't know about the other four, I think I'll just go with the flow and see what happens xP


----------



## Tools (Feb 4, 2010)

If you want fast pokemon, I'm think Sneasel and Espeon are somewhere up their for speed. Houndoom could also be a good idea.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 4, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> I always choose water type starters
> 
> I think i'm one of the only members here that hasn't pre-order HG/SS yet



Same here, but I normally get all of the released games, so I also experience the game with the other starters 



Mrs Alan B'Stard said:


> Blaziken is awful



Charizard>Blaziken>Infernape>Typhlosion

Tis my opinion 



Death-kun said:


> HG team will now consist of...
> 
> Feraligatr, Quagsire, Crobat, Ampharos, Heracross.
> 
> ...



I say Espeon! 

Any good ideas for a Diamond team? I deleted my original and started a new one. So far I have Piplup, Shinx, and Budew.


----------



## valerian (Feb 4, 2010)

As for starters, I just chosed which ever looked best to me. 

So...

Charmander (Got someone to trade me a Bulbasaur as well in FireRed. )
Totodile
Treecko
Piplup (I got someone to trade me a Turtwing as well, so yeah. )



Ema Skye said:


> I always choose water type starters
> 
> I think i'm one of the only members here that hasn't pre-order HG/SS yet



You're not alone.


----------



## Kek (Feb 4, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> As for starters, I just chosed which ever looked best to me.
> 
> So...
> 
> ...



As did I. 

So...

Bulbasaur
Cyndaquil
Mudkip
Turtwig


----------



## Sima (Feb 4, 2010)

Charmander
Cyndaquil
Torchic
Chimchar


 they pwn all


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 4, 2010)

But any suggestions?


----------



## Kek (Feb 4, 2010)

Honchcrow?


----------



## valerian (Feb 4, 2010)

Starly, Abra, Munchlax, Heracross, Murkrow, Aipom and Bronzor.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks 

Some creep off of NF is bugging me on msn and they won't tell me their name


----------



## Kek (Feb 4, 2010)

I'd just ignore him.

For my HG team, I was thinking Typhlosion, Umbreon/Espeon, Politoad, Crobat, and Ampharos. Not sure what I'll do about a grass-type though.


----------



## Sima (Feb 4, 2010)

Vileplume


----------



## Kek (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a vilplume in my FR, but I was trying to keep it all Johto pokemon in HG. Is Bellossom any good?


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 4, 2010)

@Kiri. Your avatar looks like Eevee's having a shit.....


----------



## Sima (Feb 4, 2010)

^ Oi, don't be mean.


Bellossom? I haven't really used it.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 4, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> @Kiri. Your avatar looks like Eevee's having a shit.....



Wow that totally wasn't random and unnecessary  (sarcasm, if you didn't gather)

I think Bellossom's good, but if you were wondering if it's a 2nd gen Pokemon, yes it is.


----------



## Sima (Feb 4, 2010)

Meh, people need to learn to be nice.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 4, 2010)

Does it honestly look like it's shitting? Seriously. I want honest answers.


----------



## Kek (Feb 4, 2010)

On first glance I didn't think of that. I guess if someone implanted the image in your head first you could see something like it, but I didn't at first. Don't change it. 



*Kiri Amane said:


> Wow that totally wasn't random and unnecessary  (sarcasm, if you didn't gather)
> 
> I think Bellossom's good, but if you were wondering if it's a 2nd gen Pokemon, yes it is.



Yea, I knew it was 2nd generation. Are there any other good 2nd generation grass pokemon?


----------



## valerian (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm gonna have to make some changes to my team as well seeing as I can't use most of them till I get the National Pokedex. 

So lets see...

Totodile
Growlithe
Zubat
Dratini
Heracross
Larvitar


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 4, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Insect Plate Arceus.
> 
> Ohgawdwhy



Counter to Darkrai I guess?

It's viable but only in ubers


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 4, 2010)

My day has just been soooo lovely (not even gonna go into details ) but, on a lighter note......I got another signer!


----------



## Sima (Feb 4, 2010)

Don't let things get to you, ignore people that make petty comments like that

Yaaay signer


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh no, that doesn't really bother me. Today was just a bad day altogether.

But yea, signer!


----------



## valerian (Feb 4, 2010)

Just two more left. :33


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 4, 2010)

Seriously? 

 Imma go bug more people to sign!


----------



## Sima (Feb 4, 2010)

D: bad days suck.

 Siggggnnnnneeerrrs


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 4, 2010)

I made some pleas  maybe we'll get those two signers :33


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 4, 2010)

Well, lately I've been going through Pokemon music. I've mainly been looking at the 3rd and 4th gen, just because it's been so long since I've played a gen 1 or 2 game.

Looking back, gen 3 has some beautiful music. Rustboro, Littleroot, Lilycove, Oldale (probably the most memorable), certain route themes, and wild Pokemon theme are what make the music great. I know I haven't properly looked over gens 1 &2 yet, but the 3rd generation will probably end up being my overall favorite of the series.

As for gen 4, it was either hit or miss. Most of the music here was forgettable, but the ones that weren't were my favorite of the whole series. Those would be the Canalave theme, the Team Galactic theme, and the Route 209 theme (Favorite of all time. ) Everything else was pretty boring to me.

The first thing I'd do if we got a subforum would be to set up a music discussion/appreciation thread


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 4, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Charizard>Blaziken>Infernape>Typhlosion
> 
> Tis my opinion



Same here. Except switch Infernape with Typholsion. So: Charizard>Blaziken>Typhlosion>Internape.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 4, 2010)

I got more signers!!! I think we have enough!!!


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAUXdDO_NgM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 4, 2010)

2Shea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAUXdDO_NgM[/YOUTUBE]



Her voice is so cute


----------



## Rhythmic- (Feb 4, 2010)

2Shea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAUXdDO_NgM[/YOUTUBE]



Haha that was cool. I just had to rewatch that over and over.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Munak (Feb 4, 2010)

Still signed if it's needed. 

Better have a dedicated POTM (that's Pokemon of the Month) thread, though.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 4, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


>



 I scrolled down, looking at the signers. Kay signed and the end said it was for me. Idk why, but I lol'd  it was signer 93 I think


----------



## valerian (Feb 4, 2010)

Wooo!!! Pokemon subforum here we come!


----------



## Sima (Feb 4, 2010)

Soon our pokemon minions will rule NF


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 4, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Wooo!!! Pokemon subforum here we come!



Your avy is soooo cute 



Sima said:


> Soon our pokemon minions will rule NF



Hells yes!!


----------



## Liquid Sun (Feb 4, 2010)

Lol, I just got a new pokemon sig for the purpose of possibly getting a pokemon sub-forum.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 4, 2010)

They're all I'm wearing til SS and HG come out  and if we get the sub-forum, I'll have to make an epic one in celebration


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 5, 2010)

Woo very awesome! Gonna talk with Kira and then we'll get the suggestion thread posted soon!


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm excited pek


----------



## Liquid Sun (Feb 5, 2010)

I really, really want/need a pokemon sub-forum.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 5, 2010)

That's odd. Is Ampharos really the only worthwhile Electric pokemon to get in Johto?

Is there no Magnemite or Voltorb?


----------



## Bakapanda (Feb 5, 2010)

I've suddenly become tempted to make a Pokemon set given the 100%-ness 

*off to Pixiv


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2010)

2Shea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAUXdDO_NgM[/YOUTUBE]



 Cute, yet so iconic.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 5, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Does it honestly look like it's shitting? Seriously. I want honest answers.



I was just quickly scrolling down the page and just saw a glimpse of your avatar and that's the first thing that came to my mind.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 5, 2010)

Goddamn, them Japanese and their voices.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2010)

*We know whose getting a Warm Welcome.​*
*Spoiler*: __ 



​




*and whose getting the shaft Cold Shaft.*

*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Golbez (Feb 5, 2010)

"Looks at pics".

Hmmm... I think this picture is called for here:


----------



## valerian (Feb 5, 2010)

Kotone is much better than Kris imo.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2010)

Golbez said:


> "Looks at pics".
> 
> Hmmm... I think this picture is called for here:



*Which is why I like the manga because characters age* 




*Now imagine if the anime had followed suit* 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Golbez (Feb 5, 2010)

Pikachu died.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 5, 2010)

Pikachu is now deceased.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 5, 2010)

Gawd, once again I'm being pwned by these stupid Special Episodes. Damn you, Mystery Dungeon.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 5, 2010)

Which special episode are you on?


----------



## valerian (Feb 5, 2010)

Making a new team in Pokemon Diamond for the Pokemon league.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 5, 2010)

What will this team consist of?


----------



## Golbez (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm on the one with that stupid all-female team I haven't even met in the main story yet. 

I'm tired of being Normal Type ones in these specials, ugh...


----------



## valerian (Feb 5, 2010)

Golbez said:


> That's odd. Is Ampharos really the only worthwhile Electric pokemon to get in Johto?
> 
> Is there no Magnemite or Voltorb?



Jolteon. 



Death-kun said:


> What will this team consist of?



Leafeon, Honchkrow, Lucario and Dragonite so far.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 5, 2010)

I lost my Diamond game T_T


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 5, 2010)

Having put in the very general term "pokemon" in Danbooru's search engine, it's now time for me to sift through the enormous amounts of hentai and villainy to find the vast riches that lay in Danbooru's depths. 

EDIT: OH GOD DRATINI NO, WHAT ARE YOU DOING



Golbez said:


> I'm on the one with that stupid all-female team I haven't even met in the main story yet.
> 
> I'm tired of being Normal Type ones in these specials, ugh...



It's not that bad. 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Leafeon, Honchkrow, Lucario and Dragonite so far.



Then what will be the other two? :3



Atlantic Storm said:


> I lost my Diamond game T_T



Then wait for HG/SS.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh well, I win. Back to Cynda/Shinx.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh hey, you look pretty cool guys.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 5, 2010)

I think we had that pic a few pages back. 

But yes, they're all awesome.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 5, 2010)

Great now I can't stop listening to that Mirror B theme, I hope you guys are happy D:


----------



## valerian (Feb 5, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Then what will be the other two? :3



Don't know yet, though I wanted a Weavile in my team but I don't have a Razor claw. 



Death-kun said:


> Oh hey, you look pretty cool guys.



Giovanni's the best.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 5, 2010)

How about Metagross? :33

EDIT: Oh right, it was Diamond. Silly me.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> Great now I can't stop listening to that Mirror B theme, I hope you guys are happy D:



You think you have it bad?! 

The song is playing in dreams, albeit there's a disco ball and funky jewelry involved, but I don't like music playing during my dreams v_v


----------



## Golbez (Feb 5, 2010)

I keep listening to most of the Legendary themes.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 5, 2010)

It's pretty hard to find good Manaphy fanart.


----------



## valerian (Feb 5, 2010)

You tried Pixiv yet?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 5, 2010)

I did Pixiv a long time ago. I'm searching Danbooru for some Manaphy fanart now. There isn't much though.


----------



## valerian (Feb 5, 2010)

Thats a shame.  I really hate searching on Gelbooru/Danbooru.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 5, 2010)

Is Gelbooru the safe site?


----------



## valerian (Feb 5, 2010)

Nope, Safebooru is.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 5, 2010)

Then what's Gelbooru?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 5, 2010)

I still need to go get that event Pichu from Gamespot .


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 5, 2010)

I've never been to Gelbooru actually. D:


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 5, 2010)

Me either  but I have seen that pic on Danbooru


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 5, 2010)

I usually go to safebooru but's been down for a while D:


----------



## Golbez (Feb 5, 2010)

Gelbooru is basically the exact same thing as Danbooru. Layout and everything. If you're avoiding explicit stuff on Danbooru, do the same on Gel.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 5, 2010)

So there's pretty much no difference, right?


----------



## Golbez (Feb 5, 2010)

Nope, not really.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 5, 2010)

I have to say, after posting who knows how many GB of Pokemon fanart here, I'm starting to run low.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 5, 2010)

I have plenty and all I've posted are sets  what does GB stand for?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 5, 2010)

GB stands for *g*iga*b*ytes.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 5, 2010)

My bad


----------



## Sima (Feb 5, 2010)

I wanna know where to find good G/S art. I'm not finding much though


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 5, 2010)

Sima said:


> I wanna know where to find good G/S art. I'm not finding much though



DeviantArt.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 5, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I've never been to Gelbooru actually. D:



That kid in the background must be happy... XD


----------



## Sima (Feb 5, 2010)

"Oh my god! Panties!" - Youngster


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 5, 2010)

Sima said:


> "Oh my god! Panties!" - Youngster



 He looks completely shocked


----------



## Sima (Feb 5, 2010)

Hense the "Oh My God!"


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 5, 2010)

I know!!! I meant it was humorous!


----------



## valerian (Feb 5, 2010)

I did my first Battle Tower challenge and got 3 BP , just 45 more till I get a Razor claw.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 5, 2010)

I think I have like four 

If we trade friend codes, would it be possible for me to trade you a Pokemon holding one over wi-fi?


----------



## Liquid Sun (Feb 5, 2010)

I got my new pokemon siggy.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 5, 2010)

It has Blaziken? Then I approve.


----------



## valerian (Feb 5, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I think I have like four
> 
> If we trade friend codes, would it be possible for me to trade you a Pokemon holding one over wi-fi?



Yeah, I'm pretty sure you can trade pokemon while they're holding something.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 5, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I did my first Battle Tower challenge and got 3 BP , just 45 more till I get a Razor claw.



Well, if you beat Tower Tycoon Palmer, you get 20 BP. 

That reminds me of the time Tyger (a member here on NF) and I did a Doubles Battle Tower challenge once. We got well into the 130's before we were finally beaten. 



Liquid Sun said:


> I got my new pokemon siggy.



Since it looks like you like Gardevoir, I will let you use this if you want to.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 5, 2010)

Gardevoir looks turned on 

I like it nonetheless


----------



## valerian (Feb 5, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Well, if you beat Tower Tycoon Palmer, you get 20 BP.





How do you fight him?



> That reminds me of the time Tyger (a member here on NF) and I did a Doubles Battle Tower challenge once. We got well into the 130's before we were finally beaten.



That sounds pretty fun. Were your pokemon EV trained?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 5, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Well, if you beat Tower Tycoon Palmer, you get 20 BP.
> 
> That reminds me of the time Tyger (a member here on NF) and I did a Doubles Battle Tower challenge once. We got well into the 130's before we were finally beaten.
> 
> ...



I was wondering if I can trade with a specific person through wi-fi. I know I can attach items  and that avy is adorable


----------



## Golbez (Feb 5, 2010)

When it comes to Pokemon, there is no such thing as "Turned on" or "Sexy". There is only cuteness.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 5, 2010)

It was just a joke


----------



## Golbez (Feb 5, 2010)

Pokemon is seriouz businezz.


----------



## Liquid Sun (Feb 5, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Gardevoir looks turned on
> 
> I like it nonetheless



 



Death-kun said:


> Well, if you beat Tower Tycoon Palmer, you get 20 BP.
> 
> That reminds me of the time Tyger (a member here on NF) and I did a Doubles Battle Tower challenge once. We got well into the 130's before we were finally beaten.
> 
> ...



Wait, can you do the Double Battle Tower challenge with a person over wifi? Or were you with the person when you did this?


 I will so use this! (eventually)


----------



## valerian (Feb 5, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I was wondering if I can trade with a specific person through wi-fi. I know I can attach items



I'm not bothered what you trade me, trade me something like a Starly or something, unless you needed to evolve something?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 5, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> How do you fight him?
> 
> That sounds pretty fun. Were your pokemon EV trained?



You have to win a certain amount of battles in a row. You fight him on your 21st battle and on the 49th battle. 

Yup, they were EV trained. She used a Jolteon and Arcanine, and I used a Porygon-Z and a Lucario. Porygon-Z + Discharge meant hitting the enemy and taking advantage of Jolteon's Volt Absorb ability to help heal it, since Discharge hits all Pokemon on the field except for the Pokemon using the move.



*Kiri Amane said:


> I was wondering if I can trade with a specific person through wi-fi. I know I can attach items  and that avy is adorable



Yup, you can trade with a specific person by adding that person to your Pal Pad, and he/she adding you back.  



Golbez said:


> When it comes to Pokemon, there is no such thing as "Turned on" or "Sexy". There is only cuteness.



The things I've seen, man. The things I've seen...



Liquid Sun said:


> Wait, can you do the Double Battle Tower challenge with a person over wifi? Or were you with the person when you did this?
> 
> I will so use this! (eventually)



Yup, you can do the Battle Frontier with a partner over Wi-Fi. I gotta say, Doubles Battle Tower is insanely fun. I'd recommend it to any two people who want to have a lot of fun. 

And okay.


----------



## Liquid Sun (Feb 5, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Yup, you can do the Battle Frontier with a partner over Wi-Fi. I gotta say, Doubles Battle Tower is insanely fun. I'd recommend it to any two people who want to have a lot of fun.
> 
> And okay.



Just the Battle Frontier? Not the regular Battle Tower in D/P?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 5, 2010)

Liquid Sun said:


> Just the Battle Frontier? Not the regular Battle Tower in D/P?



I never tried it with D/P. Maybe you could, I have no idea.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 5, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'm not bothered what you trade me, trade me something like a Starly or something, unless you needed to evolve something?



Well, I have one. Do you want to trade now?


----------



## valerian (Feb 5, 2010)

Just wondering do you have a Gligar and razor fang? 

Sorry if I'm asking for too much. :sweat


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 5, 2010)

It's only at level 16, but yes I do


----------



## valerian (Feb 5, 2010)

Just finishing this battle off.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 5, 2010)

Do you still want a Razor Claw too? Cause I have one of those as well.


----------



## valerian (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes please.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 5, 2010)

Mmk  do you have anything you think I'd like? Lol


----------



## Liquid Sun (Feb 5, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I never tried it with D/P. Maybe you could, I have no idea.



I don't think you can...I just checked..

I wanted to tag with someone using wifi.


----------



## valerian (Feb 5, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Mmk  do you have anything you think I'd like? Lol



I haven't got that many pokemon.

Just a load of Chimchars and Eevees. 

I've got a Happiny if you want that.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 5, 2010)

Nah, do you have a Ditto? Or an unwanted Groudon? (my Ruby broke ) Or a gen 2 starter (preferably female)? Any of that would suffice


----------



## valerian (Feb 5, 2010)

Yep.   Its in Japanese though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2010)

I made sure I caught a boat load of dittos for the sole purpose of breeding when I played Leaf Green.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 5, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Yep.   Its in Japanese though.



That's fine by me  but which Pokemon is it? I posted like 3


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 5, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> I made sure I caught a boat load of dittos for the sole purpose of breeding when I played Leaf Green.



A friend has my Leaf Green and hasn't returned it


----------



## valerian (Feb 5, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> That's fine by me  but which Pokemon is it? I posted like 3



I only have a Ditto on Diamond, though I have a Groudon on Ruby.

Just trade me a Gligar holding a Razor Claw, I'll get the fang by doing the Battle Tower challenges.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 5, 2010)

So you haven't gotten to use Pal Park yet? Damn  well my friend code for Platinum (which is the one I'm using to trade with you) is 2536 1787 6755


----------



## valerian (Feb 5, 2010)

Nope, need to see 8 more Pokemon. 

Here's my FC 3995 6067 7388

Edit: I can't get on.  We'll have to do this tomorrow or some other time.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh for feck sake, this stupid system.

So here I am, battling against the Factory Brain... And I just need my Monferno to Blaze Kick Glaceon... And I miss, and then I lose. Seriously.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 5, 2010)

Should I make my Espeon learn Calm Mind or keep Psych Up?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 5, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Nope, need to see 8 more Pokemon.
> 
> Here's my FC 3995 6067 7388



What's your name for your game character? Mines Taylor and I'm asking because it told me to put your name. Or does it matter?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 5, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> What's your name for your game character? Mines Taylor and I'm asking because it told me to put your name. Or does it matter?



Usually it doesn't matter.


----------



## valerian (Feb 5, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Edit: I can't get on.  We'll have to do this tomorrow or some other time.



Nevermind works now.


----------



## Liquid Sun (Feb 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Should I make my Espeon learn Calm Mind or keep Psych Up?



Usually, I would put Calm Mind. What other moves does it have?


----------



## Golbez (Feb 5, 2010)

This Battle Frontier stuff is way harder than in Emerald. Atleast in the Factory.


----------



## Liquid Sun (Feb 5, 2010)

I only beat the Battle Pike once in Emerald.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 5, 2010)

Great, now I failed right before the Brain.

Thank god I play on Turbo mode.


----------



## killkai (Feb 5, 2010)

am not  going to get this..


----------



## Liquid Sun (Feb 5, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Great, now I failed right before the Brain.
> 
> Thank god I play on Turbo mode.



I did that once in the Battle Tower. I was not happy.


----------



## Sima (Feb 5, 2010)

killkai said:


> am not  going to get this..



Well if you're not getting it, why post here?


----------



## delirium (Feb 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Should I make my Espeon learn Calm Mind or keep Psych Up?



Get a Regice and have it learn Psych Up. That shit is so boss xD


----------



## Platinum (Feb 5, 2010)

Liquid Sun said:


> Usually, I would put Calm Mind. What other moves does it have?



Psybeam
Psychic
Bite
Psych Up

I need to find something else to replace Bite as well.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 5, 2010)

killkai said:


> am not  going to get this..



We don't take kindly to people who post here trying to start trouble/being a smartass


----------



## Liquid Sun (Feb 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Psybeam
> Psychic
> Bite
> Psych Up
> ...



Is it just a regular (non-ev'd) pokemon? Try this one:

Psychic
Calm Mind
Shadow Ball
*some other move*


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 5, 2010)

Why not keep bite?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 5, 2010)

Liquid Sun said:


> Is it just a regular (non-ev'd) pokemon? Try this one:
> 
> Psychic
> Calm Mind
> ...



I have sort of EV trained it. It has an exceptionally high Special Attack stat.



*Kiri Amane said:


> Why not keep bite?



It's a rather weak attack.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 5, 2010)

It's better than an empty void though


----------



## kman4007 (Feb 6, 2010)

This game is going to be the best!!! I can't wait.


----------



## hashishi (Feb 6, 2010)

nice sig kman lol fat pikachu... :'( sadly i sold my DS at least there will be roms


----------



## Sima (Feb 6, 2010)

Not too much longer :3


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 6, 2010)

I was wondering when your fat Pikachu's butt would get in here  you reserved it yet? Which game/starter are you getting?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 6, 2010)

Cyndaquil for Heart Gold
Totodile for Soul Silver

Chikorita is the only one of the 3 starters that I raised to lvl 100, so I won't be using it this time around.


----------



## Fr?t (Feb 6, 2010)

*Randomly walks in*

I'm getting Heart Gold!  I even reserved a copy...


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 6, 2010)

I reserved Soul Silver  and I'm starting with Totodile. Whenever I get Heart Gold imma start with Chikorita  and my friend's gonna trade me a baby Cyndaquil, so I'm set


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 6, 2010)

No reservations. Pokemon here is really only popular with the young kids, game shop workers, the Otaku, and Me. Knowing how games go here will be a ton of copies so I don't have to reserve.

I have a full team (With Cyndaquil as the leader) so it doesn't matter which starter I choose. Hell I could breed and use Pichu as my starter if I wanted to...


----------



## hashishi (Feb 6, 2010)

I miss my old pokemon adventures.. oh the good old days *sigh*


----------



## Kno7 (Feb 6, 2010)

So I finally got a DS and bought platinum go get back in the game. I've been playing all day and all I have is 4 badges 

There's a lot of new stuff since the last time I played (which was silver XD) and I _think_ I used to have more patience back then, cause I don't remember it being this long


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 6, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> So I finally got a DS and bought platinum go get back in the game. I've been playing all day and all I have is 4 badges
> 
> There's a lot of new stuff since the last time I played (which was silver XD) and I _think_ I used to have more patience back then, cause I don't remember it being this long



Time goes by much faster when you're young, but at the same time I love being able to play for so long. I plan on taking as long as I can when I get my HG, because I want to savor it haha.

I hope you're enjoying Platinum, but the real treat will be HG/SS


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

So here we are again. This time I'm going to beat this stupid Factory.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 6, 2010)

So has the suggestion thread ever been mode yet?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 6, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> No reservations. Pokemon here is really only popular with the young kids, game shop workers, the Otaku, and Me. Knowing how games go here will be a ton of copies so I don't have to reserve.
> 
> I have a full team (With Cyndaquil as the leader) so it doesn't matter which starter I choose. Hell I could breed and use Pichu as my starter if I wanted to...



I also have half a dozen baby starters of each starter pokemon for every generation but I don't like trading until after I finished most of the game.

And while you don't really need to reserve the games, I like putting down a deposit so when I come to pick the games, the final tab doesn't seem so high (psychological).


----------



## Tools (Feb 6, 2010)

Golbez said:


> So here we are again. This time I'm going to beat this stupid Factory.



Oh the factory is always a lot of fun, in my opinion- haha. 

and just something cool I found:


----------



## Nimander (Feb 6, 2010)

I might be late on this, but I found this almost convincing fake and decided to share it with the community.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

Not sure what to make of it, but those two are definately long overdue for an evolution.


----------



## Nimander (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh, they're most definitely fake.  All you need to do is look at the company logos near the bottom to see they're bull.  But I can't say I dislike the Farfetch'd evolution design.  There's something almost ninjaish about it that appeals to me.  

The Delibird one though: lame.  But even so, these are very convincing fakes.  If someone else hadn't pointed out the inconsistencies to me, I would've thought they were legit.


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 6, 2010)

Proven fake. Take a look at the "pokomon" and the "Game Fleak" at the bottom.

They are really good imitations of Sugimori's style, though.

EDIT: You beat me to it XD


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

Makes you wonder why anyone would go through the hassle of actually creating those things.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 6, 2010)

I think the fact it's such good quality is another example of it being fake. It looks too clear to be a first look at news like this. This kind of news always gets a photograph before someone with a decent scanner gets their hands on it. It also doesn't look scanned, it looks like part of a website.

I'm curious if the Japanese text was typed up or just copied and pasted. I remember DaizenshuuEX's Dragon Ball AF April Fools joke had the entire article saying "This is a big joke" in various ways.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 6, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> So has the suggestion thread ever been mode yet?



Just made it!

*POKEMON SUB-FORUM SUGGESTION THREAD*




Please post in it and show your support! If everyone who signed can post, it would be much appreciated!!

Also put the link in your sigs replacing the petition


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

Splendid work, I must say.

Let's see how it fares.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

Nimander said:


> I might be late on this, but I found this almost convincing fake and decided to share it with the community.



Ah yes, this fake. I discovered it a few days ago, and it was pretty obvious it was fake, because at the bottom it says "Pokomon" and "Game Fleak".  The Farfetch'd evo I don't really like, but the Delibird evo is pretty cool.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

When I first saw it, it looked like it said Fiskomon for some reason. Must be the blue lines running all over my screen.


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 6, 2010)

Damn 2shea, you did a helluva job. Props to you.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

I have to say though, Golbez, it still is a convincing fake.  If the person didn't intentionally misspell the words, it could've been considered the real deal lol. 

And well, I've made my post in the suggestion thread. Gonna stick the link to the thread in my sig and post around.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes  and as for putting it in the sig, can someone post it on here for me to copy again?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

Here, copypaste this into your sig  (I made the text smaller than before).

Support the Pokemon sub-forum ! ♥
Give your input as well in the Pokemon sub-forum ! ♥​
OOOH, I JUST HATCHED A SHINY MALE WURMPLE ON GPX+


----------



## Sima (Feb 6, 2010)

The only shiny i have on GPX+ is my Charmander


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

I hatched a Shiny Doduo and Lotad on the same day on GPX.

Now they're both fully evolved and level 100. 

Also - Added to Sig.
Gives those threads a helping hand, ya?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

You have a shiny Charmander? You must evolve it so you have a black Charizard. 



Golbez said:


> I hatched a Shiny Doduo and Lotad on the same day on GPX.
> 
> Now they're both fully evolved and level 100.
> 
> ...



Well you're still active on GPX+ usually.  Well, shiny Wurmple makes it my third shiny (considering I evolved my shiny Tyrogue into shiny Hitmontop). Gonna evolve little Wurmple as well.


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 6, 2010)

Sig'd here as well.

Keep fighting, even if they say no. That's how these things happen.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 6, 2010)

I'll go put it in my sig now  and I made one of those, but I don't remember my username/password and I never took the quiz to be able to get eggs


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Well you're still active on GPX+ usually.  Well, shiny Wurmple makes it my third shiny (considering I evolved my shiny Tyrogue into shiny Hitmontop). Gonna evolve little Wurmple as well.



Active? What, I only click about 1000 times a day, have all Hoenn Pokemon, almost all Sinnoh and expect to get all Johto and Kanto soon too. 

Non-Legendary of course, though I do have Rayquaza.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Sig'd here as well.
> 
> Keep fighting, even if they say no. That's how these things happen.



We must keep fighting! 



*Kiri Amane said:


> I'll go put it in my sig now  and I made one of those, but I don't remember my username/password and I never took the quiz to be able to get eggs



I've had tons of people come to me to help them with the quiz, and I just can't say no of course.  Maybe if you ever want to do it again, I can help you as well. :3



Golbez said:


> Active? What, I only click about 1000 times a day, have all Hoenn Pokemon, almost all Sinnoh and expect to get all Johto and Kanto soon too.
> 
> Non-Legendary of course, though I do have Rayquaza.



Yeah, that's not active at all.  I click, like... 0 times a day. D: Just not really in the mood for it. :<


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 6, 2010)

I love Rayquaza pek but I traded mine for something over wi-fi


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 6, 2010)

Also, would the suggestion thread/petition look better above my sig or as it is  and help would be very appreciated Death-kun :33


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

Well, most of the clicking is usually done in the breaks I have between hours when in school. 

Though it's hard to be motivated to do it in the weekend sometimes.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Also, would the suggestion thread/petition look better above my sig or as it is  and help would be very appreciated Death-kun :33



I say above your sig. People will be able to see it better. 



Golbez said:


> Well, most of the clicking is usually done in the breaks I have between hours when in school.
> 
> Though it's hard to be motivated to do it in the weekend sometimes.



If I could get on GPX+ during school, I would definitely click instead of consistently reading CNN articles, Bulbapedia and Wikipedia.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 6, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I love Rayquaza pek but I traded mine for something over wi-fi



I remember catching a shiny Rayquaza once and accidentally trading it. I knew I should have kept it in a special box away from my other two Rayquaza's


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> I remember catching a shiny Rayquaza once and accidentally trading it. I knew I should have kept it in a special box away from my other two Rayquaza's



You can always SR again for a new shiny Rayquaza? 

/failattempt


----------



## Sima (Feb 6, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> You have a shiny Charmander? You must evolve it so you have a black Charizard.



I should (: I need to get back into GPX+


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

Action Replay?


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 6, 2010)

2Shea said:


> Just made it!
> 
> *POKEMON SUB-FORUM SUGGESTION THREAD*
> 
> ...



Done and done!


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 6, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Action Replay?



One of my friends had it to where you could get a shiny Rayquaza on his action replay, but it broke (or so he says)


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

Sima said:


> I should (: I need to get back into GPX+



I have to do the same. 



Golbez said:


> Action Replay?



CHEATER. 



Kitsune said:


> Done and done!



Good man. 

(Vulpix as a user rank! )


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 6, 2010)

If anyone wants a little Pichu for their sig next to the words (as I have here) quote this post and copy/paste.





Death-kun said:


> Good man.
> 
> (Vulpix as a user rank! )




lol I'm a girl.  

Yeah I won a contest and got my little vulpix!  Oh joy.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> CHEATER.



I only cheat because I play emulators anyway. Nothing wrong with that. 
Otherwise I couldn't start with my Prime teams.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

That little Pichu image has been saved for future usage. 



Golbez said:


> I only cheat because I play emulators anyway. Nothing wrong with that.
> Otherwise I couldn't start with my Prime teams.



I have an AR, so I don't see anything wrong with that either.  Though I only cheat after I've done everything in a game I can possibly do.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> lol I'm a girl.
> 
> Yeah I won a contest and got my little vulpix!  Oh joy.



Sorry for the mix up, we haven't been properly introduced. 

It looks so cute. Little fox. pek


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

I still need to go to Giratina's cave, get Heatran, hax the two last Regis and get Regigigas, take out the rest of the Frontier and then beat my Rival at his highest.

That's Platinum, of course, huhu.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Death-kun!

All this is making me even more anxious for Gold/Silver.  I gotta go get my special color pichu soon.


----------



## Sima (Feb 6, 2010)

anyone know how to get a legendary on GPX+? cause I have never figured it out.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

Either you get them from Events, or else you get lucky and find a Treasure Chest on the site containing an item that will summon a Legendary in the lab, which you then have 5 minutes to pick up before everyone else can steal it.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

OMG GUYS, I just remembered. Pokemon Sunday is happening tonight. The unrevealed Pokemon in the upcoming movie "Phantom Ruler Z" is supposed to be revealed, as well as a special message from Junichi Masuda himself. It's unknown whether it's concerning the new Pokemon, the new game(s), or both. But stuff will be revealed tonight, I can't wait! 



Golbez said:


> I still need to go to Giratina's cave, get Heatran, hax the two last Regis and get Regigigas, take out the rest of the Frontier and then beat my Rival at his highest.
> 
> That's Platinum, of course, huhu.



There's still so much left for you to do. 



Kitsune said:


> Thanks Death-kun!
> 
> All this is making me even more anxious for Gold/Silver.  I gotta go get my special color pichu soon.



Of course. 

Which one are you gonna get, HG or SS? 



Sima said:


> anyone know how to get a legendary on GPX+? cause I have never figured it out.



Usually events, or finding a treasure chest with a summoning item inside of it.


----------



## Sima (Feb 6, 2010)

How do you do the events? xP and where do you find treasure chests?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 6, 2010)

Not a fan of using Action Replay or any other cheating device. It's just the principal behind it.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

You usually just need to have enough clicks, then there's a chance of getting a Legendary, and that's it.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

Sima said:


> How do you do the events? xP



Well, there's an event every month. Usually it's just a distribution if you have enough interactions, but sometimes it's something unique. 



This is the event this month. 



Kira Yamato said:


> Not a fan of using Action Replay or any other cheating device. It's just the principal behind it.



Personally, I just like to do everything I can with a game before using AR. It's like doing everything fun I can do with the game, and then using the AR to try to get a little more fun out of it.


----------



## Sima (Feb 6, 2010)

Ahh okay thanks :3


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 6, 2010)

Using the Pichu's since they look cute 
Got anymore pokemon like that?

I'm above using cheating devices such as AR, even though I make friends to get stuff for me using cheating devices, like Jason (Death-kun)


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

I've only ever used cheating to gain the teams I want right from the start and to unlock certain events.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 6, 2010)

I used it on my old Diamond file to automatically complete the Pokedex so I can go on GTS and get them (if you haven't seen them, you can't trade for them )


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

Explorers of Sky is still so fun. pek I wish my Manaphy's HP was higher though.  I'll just have to do a ton of Life Seed missions I guess.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm almost done with the main story part I believe. Well, I'm almost at Dialga Tower atleast.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 6, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Explorers of Sky is still so fun. pek I wish my Manaphy's HP was higher though.  I'll just have to do a ton of Life Seed missions I guess.



How much different is it from Explorers of Darkness?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

Golbez said:


> I'm almost done with the main story part I believe. Well, I'm almost at Dialga Tower atleast.



Ooh, Temporal Tower is the last main story dungeon. 



*Kiri Amane said:


> How much different is it from Explorers of Darkness?



It's not too different, but it's definitely a lot more fun. It's a worthy expansion. I'd recommend getting it.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

By the way, do I ever get to kick Team Skull's arse? They always seem to be down when I encounter them.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

Golbez said:


> By the way, do I ever get to kick Team Skull's arse? They always seem to be down when I encounter them.



Nope, you never get to fight Team Skull. It's too bad you can't.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

Bah, I really wanted to destroy those annoying pests. Sure, you fought them at first, but that was without Skuntank.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 6, 2010)

You sure? I'm pretty sure I fought then all on Explorers of Darkness.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

Okay, so I've reached Dialga... But how the hell am I supposed to defeat it when it can kill me in 2 hits no matter what attack it uses, and I have no Revivers?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 6, 2010)

Get more revivers and level yourself up


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

How do I do that when I'm stuck in the tower?


----------



## Sima (Feb 6, 2010)

Hmm...your in a predicament then


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

You go back to Treasure Town, duh.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank you Death-kun


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh, looks like I won after the 21st time. Thank god for Save States. 

Took alot of luck and tactical thinking.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Thank you Death-kun



You are welcome. 



Golbez said:


> Oh, looks like I won after the 21st time. Thank god for Save States.
> 
> Took alot of luck and tactical thinking.



Did he just keep using Roar of Time? I just put him to sleep, threw a Vile Seed at him, had Riolu eat a Violent Seed, put him to sleep again, then used Force Palm to deal 500 damage, then another Force Palm to finish him off.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 6, 2010)

Going to watch Pokemon Sunday live, I hope it's actually a good announcement lol.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

The thing is, I had no Seeds other than 2 Warp Seeds and 1 Violent Seeds, no Oran Berry and No Reviver Berries. 

I tried alot of steps, and oddly enough some of them worked exactly the same every single time. Like, I stepped forward, used Flamethrower which would CRIT EVERY ATTEMPT, Shinx would use Shockwave, Dialga Dragonclaw, I use Flamethrower, Shinx Shockwave again and then PP-Saved Ancientpower from Dialga.

So I tried every imaginable step, and at last I burned him down by having Shinx take an attack, then make him run away, then take an attack myself and make Shinx return, then have Shinx take another and still survive and then burn him down.

Phew...


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

2Shea said:


> Going to watch Pokemon Sunday live, I hope it's actually a good announcement lol.



Wait, you can watch it live? Where? 



Golbez said:


> The thing is, I had no Seeds other than 2 Warp Seeds and 1 Violent Seeds, no Oran Berry and No Reviver Berries.
> 
> I tried alot of steps, and oddly enough some of them worked exactly the same every single time. Like, I stepped forward, used Flamethrower which would CRIT EVERY ATTEMPT, Shinx would use Shockwave, Dialga Dragonclaw, I use Flamethrower, Shinx Shockwave again and then PP-Saved Ancientpower from Dialga.
> 
> ...



Wow... that's way more complicated than anything I've ever done.  Jeez.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

Indeed. I love my things complicated, haha.
And Wow, I'm actually speaking now.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 6, 2010)

Congratulations on your victory


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Indeed. I love my things complicated, haha.
> And Wow, I'm actually speaking now.



Now you get to play the post-game stuff.


----------



## Sima (Feb 6, 2010)

Pokemon Sunday live? Where at?


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

From what I've seen, there should be a whole lot of it.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 6, 2010)

Where does one find this live?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

Though you can't evolve your starter/partner until you complete the post-game plot. :<


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

Eh, It's not long ago since I actually reached the level where I would be able to get Typhlosion anyway. Not a big deal


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

You can evolve other Pokemon at least, so that's good.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

Guys, Pokemon Sunday starts in 5 minutes!  (thanks 2Shea for telling me, or I would've missed it. D: )


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

God, they look so damn ridiculous. Guy wearing Lucario suit.


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 6, 2010)

I remember the guy in the Chimchar suit from the HG/SS announcement. Those silly Japanese


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

Shit, is this the commercials?


----------



## Kek (Feb 6, 2010)

Wat's happening?


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah it was commercials, it's back now though.

Apparently Lucario is having them talk to random people, to find the "Z" from Phantom Z lol.

For those of you who don't know, Phantom Z is the next movie, which is apparently where the first Gen 5 pokemon will be featured.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

Goddammit, this shit is hilarious.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

This is hilarious.

Japanese TV is amazing.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 6, 2010)

Holy crap the Slowpoke guy! Lmaooooo


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

I want a Slowpoke news anchor in my town. 

MORE POKEMONO!


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, yaaaaaaaaaaan. Lol, what the heck.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

Great, now there's battle, and they're spamming Legendaries.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

The Magnezone exploded and beat Mewtwo and Regigigas.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh shit, the big reveal. 

Looks like some Dog-thing like Lucario.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

NEW POKEMON SILHOUETTE!

LET ME SEE IT NOW! 

GEN 5 CONFIRMED!


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 6, 2010)

Fun battle, also new pokemon!!!!!

Gen 5 Confirmed!!!!


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 6, 2010)

Was it a silhouette, or could you see it clearly?

EDIT: Nevermind, lol


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

I bet it was an evolution for Lucario.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 6, 2010)

Got a picture!!


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

FUCKING AWESOME YES.


----------



## Sima (Feb 6, 2010)

Gen 5pek


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

Finally, the time has come.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 6, 2010)

Lies                             .


----------



## Kek (Feb 6, 2010)

Sableye Evo??? 

But srsly. HOLY SHIT


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 6, 2010)

Seriously? Don't get my hopes up


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 6, 2010)

Closer up picture:


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

What do you guys think it could be? It looks like some upright wolf-thing with a giant mane.


----------



## Cipher (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks like a werewolf.  Or maybe a hedgehog.


----------



## Kek (Feb 6, 2010)

If I had to guess, it's a Lucario Evo. Didn't expect Lucario to evolve though. But its just the sillouette, and its SO BADASS

Was that the only 5th generation hint?


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 6, 2010)

Maybe it's a Sandslash evo?


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

Maybe it's an evolution to Mightyena. 

Either an evo, or a new legendary. Possible fighting legendary?


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 6, 2010)

I honestly don't think it's an evolution of Lucario, it could be, but I'm not going to jump to that conclusion.

I'm fairly sure it's a brand new legendary, since it's going to be the main thing in Phantom Z.


----------



## Sima (Feb 6, 2010)

It kinda looks like a fox to me


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

Cipher said:


> Looks like a werewolf.  Or maybe a hedgehog.



I'd love either. 



Kek said:


> Yea, it's a Lucario Evo. Didn't expect Lucario to evolve though.
> 
> Was that the only 5th generation hint?



It doesn't look like one though. Lucario has no need for an evo anyway. 

Yeah, that's the only Gen 5 hint. D:


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 6, 2010)

I could actually see that being the 3rd stage of the fire-starter


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

Did Rhydon ever need an evolution? 

So yeah...


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

OMG, a Mightyena evo would be awesome. 



Sima said:


> It kinda looks like a fox to me



With the nose, you could be right.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 6, 2010)

This thread just turned white hot.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 6, 2010)

I wanna see the starters, I hope the fire type is impressive.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

I hope the Fire Type will have a new and interesting secondary type.

Just this once...


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> I could actually see that being the 3rd stage of the fire-starter



I agree. 



Golbez said:


> Did Rhydon ever need an evolution?
> 
> So yeah...



Well, Lucario's BST is already high enough. No Pokemon with a BST higher than 500 has ever evolved I believe, unless the evolution is just a switching around of it's stats (like Scyther to Scizor).


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 6, 2010)

Interesting silhouette, I wonder if it's an evolution of a current pokemon, and if so, which one.


----------



## Sima (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm hoping for a good fire starter for gen 5 too, I liked chimchar, but it wasn't the best in the world.

Over all I hope gen 5 will be better than gen 4.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

The "mane" on the silhouette totally looks like fire possibly.


----------



## Sima (Feb 6, 2010)

it would be amazing if its a new fire pokemonpek


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 6, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> The "mane" on the silhouette totally looks like fire possibly.



Yeah it does.

I would like to know if this is actually "Pokemon Z" or not. If it is, then it's most likely a legendary. If it isn't, then it could be any pokemon at all from the 5th gen. 

*Edit:*



			
				PokeBeach said:
			
		

> Uploaded this literally ten seconds after it aired! Junichi Masuda?s video message showed a silhouette of the new fifth-generation Pokemon codenamed ?Z,? as you can see below. It is in fact the ?Z? from the 13th movie?s title, The Ruler of Illusion: Z. This is the first new Pokemon in years! Pokemon Sunday will reveal the Pokemon in full on their February 21st show, which is in two weeks. CoroCoro magazine will be out before then and may reveal it first, though. How exciting is this?!



So apparently it is the Pokemon Z


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 6, 2010)

We need more fire types :33


----------



## Sima (Feb 6, 2010)

^ Thats for sure

Either way, I am excited to know what it is:33


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 6, 2010)

Did they say they're going to reveal it today?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

Sima said:


> it would be amazing if its a new fire pokemonpek



It could be anything. 



2Shea said:


> Yeah it does.
> 
> I would like to know if this is actually "Pokemon Z" or not. If it is, then it's most likely a legendary. If it isn't, then it could be any pokemon at all from the 5th gen.



Well, they were looking for "Z" the entire episode, so it's possible that the Pokemon itself is Z. And if it's "Phantom Ruler", it could possibly be a legendary Ghost type Pokemon? Some sort of werewolf, with ghoulish flames for a mane? Who knows!


----------



## Kek (Feb 6, 2010)

Now that I looked back at Lucar, I'm starting to think that it might not be an evo. Though it could be a new form of Lucario. 



Death-kun said:


> OMG, a Mightyena evo would be awesome.



YES PLEASE


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> Did they say they're going to reveal it today?



Nope, they didn't say they were going to reveal it. We'll have to wait until next Sunday. Maybe this month's CoroCoro scans will provide more information though.


----------



## Sima (Feb 6, 2010)

Damnit I wanna know


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 6, 2010)

If that translation is correct, and if it is in the upcoming Pokemon movie, I'd say chances are high that it is a new Legendary. Looks pretty cool, regardless. 

SO EXCITED.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 6, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Nope, they didn't say they were going to reveal it. We'll have to wait until next Sunday. Maybe this month's CoroCoro scans will provide more information though.



I hate hype


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 6, 2010)

People on bulbagarden are saying it won't be revealed for another two weeks 

I assume they know Japanese


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 6, 2010)

I can't wait until next Sunday


----------



## Kek (Feb 6, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Well, they were looking for "Z" the entire episode, so it's possible that the Pokemon itself is Z. And if it's "Phantom Ruler", it could possibly be a legendary Ghost type Pokemon? Some sort of werewolf, with ghoulish flames for a mane? Who knows!



Oh God Yes. So many awesome ideas!


----------



## Sima (Feb 6, 2010)

Two week?

Damnit Pokemon people just love to make us wait


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> If that translation is correct, and if it is in the upcoming Pokemon movie, I'd say chances are high that it is a new Legendary. Looks pretty cool, regardless.
> 
> SO EXCITED.



Well like I said, they were looking for "Z" the entire episode, so it's very likely the Pokemon silhouette was of "Z" from the upcoming movie. 



Black Spirit said:


> I hate hype



The suspense, I can't take it. 



DragonTiger said:


> People on bulbagarden are saying it won't be revealed for another two weeks
> 
> I assume they know Japanese



Oh noooo. :< I need to know next week at the latest. :<



Mrs Alan B'Stard said:


> I can't wait until next Sunday



Neither can I. D:



Kek said:


> Oh God Yes. So many awesome ideas!



Another legendary Ghost type would be awesome.


----------



## Sima (Feb 6, 2010)

I would love to see a mix between fire and ghostpek

ooooh the possibilities


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

Daaaawwwww, two weeks.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 6, 2010)

Sima said:


> I would love to see a *mix between fire and ghost*pek
> 
> ooooh the possibilities



Orgasm                              .


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 6, 2010)

So we should be getting the announcement any time now, right?

EDIT: Wait, that was it? No games? 

Boo


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

Fire has so many interesting possibilities.

Fire/Dragon, Fire/Ghost, Fire/Water and so on. 

I wonder how a Fire/Electric would look like?


----------



## Sima (Feb 6, 2010)

Hopefully so.

Fire/Ghost interests me the most, I would love to see what it would look like.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

Sima said:


> I would love to see a mix between fire and ghostpek
> 
> ooooh the possibilities



I came buckets.

I need to see this Pokemon now.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 6, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Fire has so many interesting possibilities.
> 
> Fire/Dragon, Fire/Ghost, Fire/Water and so on.
> 
> I wonder how a Fire/Electric would look like?



This just shows how few the fire types actually are.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 6, 2010)

I really really hope it's Ghost and/or Fire & Ghost.

It looks perfect for it, and it would be an epic combo.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Fire has so many interesting possibilities.
> 
> Fire/Dragon, Fire/Ghost, Fire/Water and so on.
> 
> I wonder how a Fire/Electric would look like?



Fire/Dragon would be like a molten lava dragon or something, Fire/Ghost would be like a ghost/ghoulish thing with blue flames or something. Fire/Water would be more like a steam-producing Pokemon.

Fire/Electric could be a cloud like thing that shoots firebolts. Or the friction in the storm clouds could be great enough to produce massive amounts of heat or something, as well as lightning.


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm thinking that could very possibly be a Dark type, as well.


----------



## Kek (Feb 6, 2010)

Sima said:


> I would love to see a mix between fire and ghostpek
> 
> ooooh the possibilities



Jizz all over the keyboard.

And even if this particular pokemon turns out to be something completly different, there's nothing saying that there won't be a Fire/Ghost or Mightyena evo etc in the 5th anyways. :den


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> I'm thinking that could very possibly be a Dark type, as well.



I was thinking a sort of Ghost/Dark type Pokemon as well. Something ghoulish and sinister.

The "Phantom Ruler" part just makes me think it has to be some sort of Ghost type Pokemon.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 6, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> I'm thinking that could very possibly be a Dark type, as well.



Stop ruining the dream


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 6, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> I'm thinking that could very possibly be a Dark type, as well.



Ah yes! We forgot dark type. It could very well be... oh the possibilities! Must we wait 2 weeks?


----------



## Sima (Feb 6, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I came buckets.
> 
> I need to see this Pokemon now.


Haha

Yes, me as well. The suspense is already killing me.



2Shea said:


> I really really hope it's Ghost and/or Fire & Ghost.
> 
> It looks perfect for it, and it would be an epic combo.



Exactly.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

Sigh, poor Fire types.

We need atleast ten with Fire Primary or Secondary, I say.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

It's not fair that we must wait two weeks. 

I need to know more.


----------



## Sima (Feb 6, 2010)

@Golbez; I know they are so underrated, and there are so few...

2 weeks is too long


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 6, 2010)

If this really is the starting of the train for the 5th gen, the main question is 'When will it see the daylight of shelves in Japan?'


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm sorry I didn't gather the information when I was in the future as a Cyndaquil. It was kinda dead and all.


----------



## Sima (Feb 6, 2010)

Its hard to tell, probably some time in late 2010. Maybe November or December?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> If this really is the starting of the train for the 5th gen, the main question is 'When will it see the daylight of shelves in Japan?'



Gen 5 is slated to hit Japan's shelves sometime this year. No joke. Though it can definitely be expected later in the year. Not anytime soon.



Golbez said:


> I'm sorry I didn't gather the information when I was in the future as a Cyndaquil. It was kinda dead and all.



You are forgiven.


----------



## Kek (Feb 6, 2010)

Most likely it will be out around October/November, after the HG/SS high has started to die down. So maybe the english version will be out mid-next year?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 6, 2010)

Hope we get good flying types too I loved Staraptor and Pidgeot


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

Hm... possibly. New Pokemon games usually come out in the Spring/early Summer. But considering Gen 5 seems so close, we might get it sometime next Fall, before Christmas or November. Maybe even before Halloween.



Mrs Alan B'Stard said:


> Hope we get good flying types too I loved Staraptor and Pidgeot



There should be a condor Pokemon, or a vulture Pokemon. 

Or something.


----------



## Sima (Feb 6, 2010)

pek Well whenever it hits, I'll be sure to get it.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

I'll only accept another ton of Water types on one condition. And that is that there's alot of surfable water in the 5th Region.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 6, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Hm... possibly. New Pokemon games usually come out in the Spring/early Summer. But considering Gen 5 seems so close, we might get it sometime next Fall, before Christmas or November. Maybe even before Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be nice


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

Sima said:


> pek Well whenever it hits, I'll be sure to get it.



I'd pre-order right now if I could. pek



Golbez said:


> I'll only accept another ton of Water types on one condition. And that is that there's alot of surfable water in the 5th Region.



Like in Hoenn, eh? R/S/E remakes won't be around for a while. Don't hold your breath. 



*Kiri Amane said:


> That would be nice



So excited.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

If there's one thing I really want, then it's Dive back as a HM. And this time, they should let us Dive all the way around the region. Well, if it's an island.


----------



## Kek (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm also curious about the region. If they plan on continuing basing the regions off of actual areas of Japan, then I would expect the new region to look something like the area above Kanto/Johto. 


They could also base the region off of another landmass.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 6, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> If this really is the starting of the train for the 5th gen, the main question is 'When will it see the daylight of shelves in Japan?'



Usually in sometime late Fall in Japan. Although having new releases within a year of one another seems a bit odd for the franchise. Granted, HG and SS are remakes, but I thought we'd at least wait a year before releasing a 5th gen game, but the news surfacing about the new game proved otherwise.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't want an island. I hate the water parts, it's just tedious.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 6, 2010)

Kek said:


> I'm also curious about the region. If they plan on continuing basing the regions off of actual areas of Japan, then I would expect the new region to look something like the area above Kanto/Johto.
> 
> 
> They could also base the region off of another landmass.



The are between Johto and Hoenn look more interesting for a game world map.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

Golbez said:


> If there's one thing I really want, then it's Dive back as a HM. And this time, they should let us Dive all the way around the region. Well, if it's an island.



I would actually love that kind of concept. Make moving around underwater the same speed as Surfing speed, and make a large, navigable underwater area. It would provide more room for a region, and there could be underwater pockets of air and whatnot that support plant life and non-Water type Pokemon. Even have towns down there and stuff. Either a sort of transit submarine-line thing (like riding the Magnet Train, but down under the water to more than just one set place) or a Diving Pokemon is needed to get to the towns and stuff.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

Well, maybe they should give us a "New kind of water", where you don't constantly meet Tentacools.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> The are between Johto and Hoenn look more interesting for a game world map.



Ooh, I like that idea as well. It would have more of a tropical feel to it maybe, with a lot of warm weather and flourishing plant life. The large island off the coast could just be another part of the region possibly.


----------



## Sima (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah and if its another island, another bunch of water pokemon would go with it, and we just don't need that.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

Sima said:


> Yeah and if its another island, another bunch of water pokemon would go with it, and we just don't need that.



Well think about it. While a tropical setting with warm weather and water would obviously mean more Water types, what does the warm weather also guarantee? That's right, Fire types. Fire types love warm weather.


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 6, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Well, maybe they should give us a "New kind of water", where you don't constantly meet Tentacools.



I'm all for that, but first they need to make some caves without Geodude and Zubat! I'd enjoy not having to stock up on dozens of Repels before entering any damn cave.


----------



## Sima (Feb 6, 2010)

...well as long as more Fire types appear, I am okay with more water, just not too many, there are already a shit load.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> I'm all for that, but first they need to make some caves without Geodude and Zubat! I'd enjoy not having to stock up on dozens of Repels before entering any damn cave.



They should give us some new cave Pokemon that aren't totally annoying. And if they're going to annoy us in a cave with something, at least make it something not Zubat or Geodude.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 6, 2010)

Dude. Dude! DUDE!

The new Pokemon silhouette! It looks freaking badass! I can't wait for the reveal! Finally a look at the 5th generation.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 6, 2010)

Crobat is pretty win though


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 6, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> They should give us some new cave Pokemon that aren't totally annoying. And if they're going to annoy us in a cave with something, at least make it something not Zubat or Geodude.



Precisely. They should just completely remove those two Pokemon entirely from caves; no one would miss them, I'm sure. Add some decent types that aren't completely worthless. Caves are still one of the most poorly executed areas in any Pokemon game and need some major revamping. 

And if they aren't going to make any effort on that front, just take away caves or at the very least - lower the encounter rate significantly. It's always such a chore getting through caves.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 6, 2010)

Zubat and Geodude are put in caves because they make sense there. It's of course not odd to see a cave without bats and such, but they're pretty fitting there, which is why Game Freak always puts them there and they're not likely to go anywhere. Of course, some more variety would be nice, but I'm not expecting the "standard Pokemon" to really go anywhere.

And I definitely wouldn't like to see them see them take away caves in any case--that's just reducing the variety even further, by reducing the different kinds of dungeons and terrain types in the game, which definitely isn't helping matters. The encounter rate being lower is definitely something I could go for, though.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> Dude. Dude! DUDE!
> 
> The new Pokemon silhouette! It looks freaking badass! I can't wait for the reveal! Finally a look at the 5th generation.



I know right? It'll be awesome. 



*Kiri Amane said:


> Crobat is pretty win though



Crobat is amazing anyway. 



OniTasku said:


> Precisely. They should just completely remove those two Pokemon entirely from caves; no one would miss them, I'm sure. Add some decent types that aren't completely worthless. Caves are still one of the most poorly executed areas in any Pokemon game and need some major revamping.
> 
> And if they aren't going to make any effort on that front, just take away caves or at the very least - lower the encounter rate significantly. It's always such a chore getting through caves.



I'm sure it'd be pretty simple to make Zubat a "night only" Pokemon and just keep it out of the cave. Well, at least keep it out of caves in the new gen. Same goes for Geodude, and all the other annoying critters. They should put Pokemon in caves that people want to go spelunking to get. Make the more common ones easier to get, but make most caves have lower floors that have rarer Pokemon that make people want to come back to get. It would make it so caves aren't just a one-time thing you have to trudge through, and it would make it fun as well.



Shiron said:


> Zubat and Geodude are put in caves because they make sense there. It's of course not odd to see a cave without bats and such, but they're pretty fitting there, which is why Game Freak always puts them there and they're not likely to go anywhere. Of course, some more variety would be nice, but I'm not expecting the "standard Pokemon" to really go anywhere.
> 
> And I definitely wouldn't like to see them see them take away caves in any case--that's just reducing the variety even further, by reducing the different kinds of dungeons and terrain types in the game, which definitely isn't helping matters. The encounter rate being lower is definitely something I could go for, though.



Well like I said, either just keep those two Pokemon out of the new gen's caves to make way for the new Pokemon, or just reduce the encounter rate a little bit. Or if they keep them in there, at least make the caves fun to navigate and worth coming back to for rarer Pokemon and more items in it's depths.


----------



## Kek (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't mind the Zubat/Godude overpopulation in caves, but lowering the encounter rate is a must.

And the caves in general need to be improved. Like Death said, make caves more fun, and make it worth navigating through them.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

That's why we need to get Underwater terrain back.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

Kek said:


> And the caves in general need to be improved. Like Death said, make caves more fun, and make it worth navigating through them.



I'd like my caves to be fun like the outside terrain. There's so much that could be done with the caves. 



Golbez said:


> That's why we need to get Underwater terrain back.



Then there's underwater caves, with sea Zubats.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 6, 2010)

What I really want for caves is a goddamn map. Obviously not give the map straight off but map it out as you search through. Some of these caves are a headache and a half.

Removing Zubat and Geodude isn't really going to happen and if they did remove them they'd replace them with something equally useless. As said before lowering the encounter rate is a must but also needs more variety of Pokes in the caves.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 6, 2010)

For anyone here who reads the Pokemon Adventure manga, what is the chapter with Silver and Green's past when they were kidnapped by the Masked Man? I've been trying to find it with no avail D:


----------



## Kek (Feb 6, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Then there's underwater caves, with sea Zubats.



Swampert uses Dive

Wild Geodude appears!

Wat.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 6, 2010)

That would be hilarious. It would be blue of course


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 6, 2010)

Kek said:


> Swampert uses Dive
> 
> Wild Geodude appears!
> 
> Wat.



Sea is super effective.

Geodude faints.!


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 6, 2010)

^And that would be even funnier


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

My Graveler is so highly evolved that it can easily resist water! 

...


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2010)

Well, Rhydon can learn Surf, so...


----------



## Golbez (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh, looks like they're lauching a redesigned GPX site with a new layout in a few days. T'ats nice.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 6, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Either you get them from Events, or else you get lucky and find a Treasure Chest on the site containing an item that will summon a Legendary in the lab, which you then have 5 minutes to pick up before everyone else can steal it.



Yeah I think I'll go to Gamestop tomorrow, reserve the game and get my special pichu.




Death-kun said:


> Of course.
> 
> Which one are you gonna get, HG or SS?




I'm thinking HG.



Ema Skye said:


> Using the Pichu's since they look cute
> Got anymore pokemon like that?



Yeah I think I'll make more...hrm I'll make a thread and put them there if we get the subsection.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 6, 2010)

I think that sounds like a good idea


----------



## Frieza (Feb 6, 2010)

I just seen the 5th generation sihlouette on serebii.. i am officially totally excited.


----------



## Kek (Feb 7, 2010)

Everytime I see that picture I get butterflies in my stomach.


----------



## Sima (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't wanna wait 2 weeks to know what it is


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 7, 2010)

I haven't seen it yet  I was too busy making my shop


----------



## Sima (Feb 7, 2010)

The pics are a few pages back I think.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 7, 2010)

Saw it 

It might be another Dark/Fire. It looks like a demonic fox


----------



## valerian (Feb 7, 2010)

Just saw the silhouette....

AND I REALLY HOPE ITS A DARK TYPE!


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 7, 2010)

It looks like a demon fox 

So I think Dark/Fire or vice versa


----------



## valerian (Feb 7, 2010)

I dunno.  It might be a fighting type aswell from the looks it. 

Dark/fighting or vice versa?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 7, 2010)

Possibly 

I'm dying by means of Facebook!


----------



## Sima (Feb 7, 2010)

Ghost/Fire


----------



## Kek (Feb 7, 2010)

Ghost/Fire/Dark


----------



## Sima (Feb 7, 2010)

That works


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 7, 2010)

I suppose


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 7, 2010)

I am going to ravage through my house, trying to find my Diamond. 

I hope I find it


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2010)

Good luck 

Saw the pokemon thread thread too, very awesome OP of it and hopefully they will approve, seems like everyone supports it in general so far


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 7, 2010)

So wait, is the picture in the silhouette going to be revealed 2/21 on Pokemon Sunday or 2/15 in CoroCoro Magaxine?


----------



## Golbez (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, it said 21/02 multiple times, so I'll assume it's 21/02.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 7, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> aw shit you guys already saw the announcement


Yep. It's about time they reveal a 5th gen Pokemon.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 7, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Well, it said 21/02 multiple times, so I'll assume it's 21/02.



But that's thats too long 

The way I see the new Pokemon is like a Mightyena standing up deciding he wanted a new hair style, and to loose weight


----------



## Golbez (Feb 7, 2010)

Exactly. I was the first one to mention a Mightyena evolution a few pages ago. 

...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 7, 2010)

Kek said:


> Ghost/Fire/Dark



pek

I hope my expectations are met


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 7, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Exactly. I was the first one to mention a Mightyena evolution a few pages ago.
> 
> ...



But I highly doubt it has anything to do with Mightyena since it is a Hyena and our mystery Pokemon looks like a werewolf


----------



## Golbez (Feb 7, 2010)

Say that to Surskit and its evolution.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah they do look different from each other but so far they never added an evolution line to a Pokemon you see at beginning routes (since Poochyena is one of them)


----------



## Golbez (Feb 7, 2010)

That's true. That's the reason I don't really see it happening, though it would be quite a change. 

Though, that could make Poochy like Zubat. Annoying starter, but becomes great later on.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 7, 2010)

Golbez said:


> That's true. That's the reason I don't really see it happening, though it would be quite a change.
> 
> Though, that could make Poochy like Zubat. Annoying starter, but becomes great later on.



True since Sentret and Poochyena are the only one I like that come from the beginning routes 

Hopefully the new pokemon isn't of any evolutionary line from a previous generation :<


----------



## Tools (Feb 7, 2010)

I pre-ordering one of the games right now- but I don't know which one!


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 7, 2010)

But I find it strange that Mightyena is in this picture though (for the new pokemon movie Phantom Z, where the 5th Gen. pokemon is to appear in)


----------



## Golbez (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh shit, I think you just discovered something there.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Feb 7, 2010)

Pokemon 5th gen ?!?!?!

Please come up with some decent kick ass designs


----------



## Golbez (Feb 7, 2010)

Sometimes I really hate the Battle Frontier. 
Faced off against a Meganium with my Blaziken in the Battle Hall, Blaze Kick it for instant kill... Oh wait, Focus Sash, Counter, dead.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2010)

The Battle Frontier is the land of champions.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, atleast the Castle was easy as hell. Steamroll everything up to the Brain with Blaziken, use Registeel to explode for massive damage.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 7, 2010)

The only one I do the Battle Hall since my Togekiss can kick all the Pokemon's asses


----------



## Golbez (Feb 7, 2010)

I must take down the Hall with Blaziken. Then I'm only missing the Tower and I'll have all the silver prints. 

Afterwards, I can go do whatever is left in the game, haha.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh Golbez, you shall not go for the Gold Prints as well?


----------



## Golbez (Feb 7, 2010)

Bah, I dunno if I want to. If I end up losing once, then even with Turbo mode, it would still take forever to get back there.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2010)

But it's better to try and fail than not try at all, right? 

It may take a long time, but getting all the Gold Prints definitely gives a large amount of satisfaction.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 7, 2010)

Let's see... Back in Emerald I got all the Silvers, and Gold in the Pike, Factory and Dome.

I guess I could try the Factory again atleast.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Let's see... Back in Emerald I got all the Silvers, and Gold in the Pike, Factory and Dome.
> 
> I guess I could try the Factory again atleast.



I have to say, Factory was one of the hardest for me always. Because no matter what Pokemon you get, or how good they are, it always seems like the game is out to get you and make you suffer.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 7, 2010)

I think I won all 49 rounds in the Factory on my first try in Emerald. Can't remember if I used Save States though.

Was a bit harder in Platinum though, but apparently, the round where I got my silver, I had 77% chance to win, and I did.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 7, 2010)

Factory is the hardest for sure. But I think it's the most fun


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2010)

From Serebii...

"On the Pokémon Sunday episode that aired in Japan on February 7th 2010, Jun'ichi Masuda revealed the sihlouette of a brand new Pokémon. He stated this Pokémon lives in a new area with many new Pokémon. It is also the Pokémon that holds the key to the upcoming movie: Phantom Champion Z.
Pokémon Sunday are going to reveal it in their February 21st 2010 episode and CoroCoro is scheduled to release it in their March Issue due for release on February 15th 2010."

Hmm... :33



Golbez said:


> I think I won all 49 rounds in the Factory on my first try in Emerald. Can't remember if I used Save States though.
> 
> Was a bit harder in Platinum though, but apparently, the round where I got my silver, I had 77% chance to win, and I did.



It's funny though, because most people say that Emerald's Battle Frontier was harder (which I believe as well ). Some of those fights were ridiculously intense.



~M~ said:


> Factory is the hardest for sure. But I think it's the most fun



Playing with random Pokemon is challenging and fun. Way to learn how to use different Pokemon.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 7, 2010)

I always take out the Factory first. 

Oh, and Death-Kun. I need to know... What is it that decides when I get new dungeons through the Spinda Cafe in EoSky? Cuz I just got a ridiculously easy one.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2010)

Golbez said:


> I always take out the Factory first.
> 
> Oh, and Death-Kun. I need to know... What is it that decides when I get new dungeons through the Spinda Cafe in EoSky? Cuz I just got a ridiculously easy one.



Get the hardest thing out of the way. 

Well, your rank decides a lot of it. The higher your rank, the more dungeons that become available to unlock. But really, it's mostly just random. You'll end up getting better dungeons eventually.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm Gold rank as of now. Guess I should do more jobs. 

Oh, now I have 900 posts.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh goodness yes, do a lot more jobs. 

Also, I've done 199 adventures on Sky. I must do a really awesome mission to do as the 200th.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 7, 2010)

Bah, I usually just did something along the lines of going to one or two places after every new Story Dungeon.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2010)

Then you should do more missions.  You get rank points, items, and more.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 7, 2010)

That's what I'm doing right now.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2010)

Okay, so I'm using the Wonder Mail S generator to create some Sky Stairway (a 49 floor dungeon) missions. I'll make 8 missions, for the last 8 floors.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 7, 2010)

You do some what with the whatwhat now? 

I sure hope that none of the special things require Wifi.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2010)

This is what I used. 



I like to use it to make challenging missions or get lots of missions for one dungeon in a row, so I can do all those missions during one visit. Sky Stairway is my favorite place to go because it has 49 floors. 

What do you mean special things?


----------



## Golbez (Feb 7, 2010)

Wait what? You can randomly create missions just like that? 

And Special Things... Well, let's just say that I hope I won't be needing Wifi at all.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Wait what? You can randomly create missions just like that?
> 
> And Special Things... Well, let's just say that I hope I won't be needing Wifi at all.



Yup, just like that. Though it's still the beta version, so some types of missions aren't doable (it'll say "broken" next to it), but that's the general gist of it, yeah. 

Well, I've only used Wi-Fi so far to get some missions, so you really don't need Wi-Fi at all. :3


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 7, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Makes you wonder why anyone would go through the hassle of actually creating those things.



The same reason anyone draws fanart, to have fun.



Death-kun said:


> Usually events, or finding a treasure chest with a summoning item inside of it.



I get mine via stalking the Lab and events.



Death-kun said:


> NEW POKEMON SILHOUETTE!
> 
> LET ME SEE IT NOW!
> 
> GEN 5 CONFIRMED!





2Shea said:


> Fun battle, also new pokemon!!!!!
> 
> Gen 5 Confirmed!!!!





2Shea said:


> Got a picture!!



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU...

Sigh... I knew it... I knew it... I try to get out but they just pull me back in...

We'll see... If they manage to create some pokemon that I would like to have I'll go ahead and try to get the 5th generation. I'm looking forward to Evolutions to Farfetch'd, Lanturn, and perhaps other pokemon that need it. As far as Gameplay goes, I'm hoping they change it up a bit... Same formula is getting a little old, perhaps spice it up a bit...

(Hell, I wouldn't mind 3D models...)



Ema Skye said:


> But I find it strange that Mightyena is in this picture though (for the new pokemon movie Phantom Z, where the 5th Gen. pokemon is to appear in)





Golbez said:


> Oh shit, I think you just discovered something there.



Hmmm... That's interesting...


----------



## Sima (Feb 7, 2010)

It might an evolution of a Mightyena then


I want my Ghost/Fire pokemon


----------



## Golbez (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh damn, this Wonder Mail thing actually worked. Now I'm off to rescue Torchic. :33


----------



## Sima (Feb 7, 2010)

Yay Save the cute lil' Torchic:33


----------



## Shiron (Feb 7, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> But I find it strange that Mightyena is in this picture though (for the new pokemon movie Phantom Z, where the 5th Gen. pokemon is to appear in)


Mightyena isn't by itself, though... There's also a random Tangrowth in there too... Due to that, those two will probably just be Pokemon that belong to the new freind Ash & Co make in the movie (that or they really were just two Pokemon picked randomly to fill up the remaining space), and most likely aren't some sort of cryptic hint that one or both of them will be getting an evolution or alternate form or something in the movie. When GameFreak and co want to hit at something like that, they release stuff like silhouettes, and haven't been known to put cryptic hints in Pokemon bag merchandise, after all (at least not to my knowledge).


----------



## Golbez (Feb 7, 2010)

Lol, now I reached Diamond rank. What's next? Pearl rank and then Platinum? 

And a level 1 Torchic for my team. :33



Shiron said:


> Mightyena isn't by itself, though... There's also a random Tangrowth in there too... Due to that, those two will probably just be Pokemon that belong to the new freind Ash & Co make in the movie (that or they really were just two Pokemon picked randomly to fill up the remaining space), and most likely aren't some sort of cryptic hint that one or both of them will be getting an evolution or alternate form or something in the movie. When GameFreak and co want to hit at something like that, they release stuff like silhouettes, and haven't been known to put cryptic hints in Pokemon bag merchandise, after all (at least not to my knowledge).



Well, the reason for this speculation is because the silhouette looks like something that could be related to Mightyena.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 7, 2010)

Ugly silhouette. Its official, Generation 5 fails.


----------



## Kek (Feb 7, 2010)

.:Jason:. said:


> Ugly silhouette. Its official, Generation 5 fails.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, they've already created 493 Pok?mon... There are only so many unique designs that can be made before they start looking moronic (which I think they began to after Silver and Gold, personally).


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 7, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> Well, they've already created 493 Pok?mon... There are only so many unique designs that can be made before they start looking moronic (which I think they began to after Silver and Gold, personally).


It could be the exotic-ness of the designs, but I think it's mostly because Sugimori had assistance with the designs after GSC. That's what I didn't really enjoy about RSE. There are still a lot of species they haven't even touched upon yet.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, we can't all be tortoises walking on two legs with cannons mounted on our shells, now can we?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2010)

While the Pokemon that a generation is composed of makes up a large part of the actual generation, it doesn't make the entire generation. There are other aspects to a generation that help define it. 

I doubt the Pokemon this time around are going to suck. I think there's at least one redeeming quality in every single Pokemon's design. It just depends on how open you try to keep your mind and how much you really try to accept or make the best of what you're given.

Like, I don't like how Lickylicky and Magmortar look. But I think "At least Lickylicky's long tongue is cool" and "Arm cannons are pretty awesome". I don't focus on the negative, I try to focus on what's good about a Pokemon. 

That's just my take on it. It's better to enjoy the good things than bitch about the bad.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 7, 2010)

I like Lickylicky for the sole purpose of it having STAB Explosion, it makes Lickitung usable.


----------



## valerian (Feb 7, 2010)

RSE had the lamest designs. 



> Ugly silhouette. Its official, Generation 5 fails.





Overgeneralizing much? I mean we haven't even seen what the pokemon looks like yet and you're saying that?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> RSE had the lamest designs.



But R/S/E had Jirachi and Breloom and Ludicolo.


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 7, 2010)

At the very least, RSE had pretty cool Legendaries.


----------



## Sima (Feb 7, 2010)

and it had Kyogre, one of my favorite legendaries


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2010)

I need my star-shaped wish-granting Steel type, my fighting mushroom, and my dancing pineapple duck. 

And all the other cool Pokemon that came with RSE as well.


----------



## Peter (Feb 7, 2010)

i'm entering this convo. bitch please.


----------



## valerian (Feb 7, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> But R/S/E had Jirachi and Breloom and Ludicolo.



There were some designs I liked, mostly the legendaries.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2010)

Peter said:


> i'm entering this convo. bitch please.



Then talk. 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> There were some designs I liked, mostly the legendaries.



I'll give you that at least. The legendaries were pretty cool.


----------



## Sima (Feb 7, 2010)

The legendaries were really good. I also liked Skitty, Torcoal, and Absol


----------



## Peter (Feb 7, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Then talk.



gen. 5. your opinon, my dear sir?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2010)

Sima said:


> The legendaries were really good. I also liked *Skitty*, Torcoal, and Absol



HSOWA. 



Peter said:


> gen. 5. your opinon, my dear sir?



It's gonna rock the world.


----------



## Peter (Feb 7, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> It's gonna rock the world.



What Pokemon evolution would you like to see the most in gen. 5?


----------



## Sima (Feb 7, 2010)

Skitty is epic

Gen 5 will be great for surepek


----------



## Peter (Feb 7, 2010)

Sima said:


> Gen 5 will be great for surepek



yes pek


----------



## Sima (Feb 7, 2010)

I can't waiiit.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2010)

Peter said:


> What Pokemon evolution would you like to see the most in gen. 5?



A Pokemon evolution? Um...

I'd like to see Lanturn evolve possibly. Qwilfish too.

I want to say Quagsire, but it already looks so cute, and it can hold it's own in Ubers. Though it's 430 BST can warrant an evo.

Farfetch'd needs an evo, Delibird can rot where it is.

Pinsir needs an evolution as well. I also think Masquerain deserves one as well, as Bug/Water type is unique and can be useful.



Sima said:


> Gen 5 will be great for surepek



I hope there's lots of new things to do.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't like any legendaries 

love my normal pokemon who can evolve


----------



## valerian (Feb 7, 2010)

Sableye definitely needs a evo.


----------



## Peter (Feb 7, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> A Pokemon evolution? Um...
> 
> I'd like to see Lanturn evolve possibly. Qwilfish too.
> 
> ...



 **


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2010)

Mrs Alan B'Stard said:


> I don't like any legendaries
> 
> love my normal pokemon who can evolve



But they look cool. 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Sableye definitely needs a evo.



How did I miss Sableye? 

Yes, Sableye definitely needs an avo.



Peter said:


> **



Well jeez, Delibird is fine where it is. 

Though it would be cool for it to have an evo, yeah.


----------



## Distance (Feb 7, 2010)

5th Gen? They will never stop will they.


----------



## valerian (Feb 7, 2010)

I'd like Lapras to have an evo too.


----------



## Distance (Feb 7, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'd like Lapras to have an evo too.


 
Me too!


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2010)

Distance said:


> 5th Gen? They will never stop will they.



Nope, they'll keep making it better hopefully. 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'd like Lapras to have an evo too.



Eh... possibly.  I can't really see it with an evo though for some reason. It just doesn't process in my mind. 

What do you think it would look like?


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 7, 2010)

The best from gen 3 was Latios, Mawile, and Mudkup


----------



## Peter (Feb 7, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Well jeez, Delibird is fine where it is.



true. **


----------



## Distance (Feb 7, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> What do you think it would look like?


 
Shhhh, leave it to the japanese.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> The best from gen 3 was Latios, Mawile, and Mudkup



Mawile needs an evo maybe. It's pure Steel type. 



Peter said:


> true. **



What do you think the Delibird evo would look like?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2010)

Distance said:


> Shhhh, leave it to the japanese.



They can surprise us with anything though. It could be like Lapras, but bigger, and all the spikes on it's back are now like Blastoise's cannons. 

Oh God no.


----------



## Peter (Feb 7, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> What do you think the Delibird evo would look like?



Shhhh, leave it to the japanese.


----------



## valerian (Feb 7, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Eh... possibly.  I can't really see it with an evo though for some reason. It just doesn't process in my mind.
> 
> What do you think it would look like?



Pfft don't ask me.  Although I'm going to guess that the horn on its head will be slightly larger.  

Or they could add steel stuff to it and make it a ice/steel type.


----------



## Distance (Feb 7, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> They can surprise us with anything though. It could be like Lapras, but bigger, and all the spikes on it's back are now like Blastoise's cannons.
> 
> Oh God no.


 
, let's see!


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2010)

Peter said:


> Shhhh, leave it to the japanese.



You're just a Mr. Mime.  (OHOHOH C WUT EYE DEED THAR?)



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Pfft don't ask me.  Although I'm going to guess that the horn on its head will be slightly larger.



Well, I just think it's fun to see what others may be thinking of.


----------



## valerian (Feb 7, 2010)

Read my edit.


----------



## Distance (Feb 7, 2010)

Lapras, Ice/Steel type. That's crazy yo. 

 it would bloody lose to every fighting type and fire type out there.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2010)

Oooh, Steel/Ice sounds really interesting. x4 weakness to Fire, but it gets rid of Ice's Steel-type and Rock-type weakness. Ice is such a bad defensive typing, giving it Steel to work off of definitely improves it's usability.

I'd use an Ice/Steel type, should one ever appear.


----------



## valerian (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh god, I really hope they make it now!


----------



## Distance (Feb 7, 2010)

You think they would ever make a "Light" type, since they have made "Dark".


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Oh god, I really hope they make it now!



It would be awesome. 



Distance said:


> You think they would ever make a "Light" type, since they have made "Dark".



In Japan, Psychic type is called "Light" type. So nope, it isn't happening.


----------



## Distance (Feb 7, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> It would be awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> In Japan, Psychic type is called "Light" type. So nope, it isn't happening.


 
And yet there Light type can't do jack against Dark types! Those fools!


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2010)

Darkness rules in Japan, obviously


----------



## Stroev (Feb 7, 2010)

The new one in the shillouette looks like Infernape.


----------



## Sima (Feb 7, 2010)

I think Lapras should have a pre-evolution before it should have an evolution.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2010)

Infernape? 

Well... that's something I haven't heard yet.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2010)

Sima said:


> I think Lapras should have a pre-evolution before it should have an evolution.



But the anime has shown adult Lapras' with baby Lapras'. As in Lapras, but just smaller. So a pre-evo is very unlikely to happen, sadly. 

I think an adult and baby Lapras have been shown in Pokemon Special as well.


----------



## valerian (Feb 7, 2010)

Pre-evos are useless.  But I will admit that they're really cute.


----------



## Sima (Feb 7, 2010)

oh yeah, cause Ash had that baby Lapras they saved off the beach in the Orange Island series.

 a pre evolution Lapras would be cute though.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 7, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Pre-evos are useless.  But I will admit that they're really cute.



Can't with the Pokemon league by being cute...well only with evees


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Pre-evos are useless.  But I will admit that they're really cute.



The purpose of pre-evos is to be cute. 



Sima said:


> oh yeah, cause Ash had that baby Lapras they saved off the beach in the Orange Island series.
> 
> a pre evolution Lapras would be cute though.



Exactly. :<

Though it's true, a Lapras pre-evo would be so cute. <3 Lapras is already cute as it is.


----------



## Distance (Feb 7, 2010)

Lapras is one of my favourite Pokemon! X)

A pre-evo would be too much. I would breed all day.


----------



## Sima (Feb 7, 2010)

Damn

It is adorable<333 I loved seeing the baby one in the orange island series, cause the sound it made was cute as hell too<33


----------



## Golbez (Feb 7, 2010)

In the manga, they had a Lapras that could be held with one hand. They won't get smaller than that.


----------



## Distance (Feb 7, 2010)

Golbez said:


> In the manga, they had a Lapras that could be held with one hand. They won't get smaller than that.


 
Screw the manga, they crazy!


----------



## Stroev (Feb 7, 2010)

*poketto monsta*



Death-kun said:


> Infernape?
> 
> Well... that's something I haven't heard yet.






Distance said:


> Screw the manga, they crazy!


WHAT

You are the one with the crazy talk.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 7, 2010)

Distance said:


> Screw the manga, they crazy!



Except the manga is pretty much the closest thing you can get to the games themselves.

Much more than the anime ever could.


----------



## valerian (Feb 7, 2010)

AIM FOR THE HORN PIKACHU!!! 



Mrs Alan B'Stard said:


> Can't with the Pokemon league by being cute...well only with evees



What about Mew, Celebi, Jirachi and Manaphy?  I know they're legendaries and all but still, they're really cute and could probably solo the elite four.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2010)

I know what it looks like, I was watching Pokemon Sunday last night.  It doesn't look like Infernape at all, in my opinion. It looks like a wolf, not a primate.



Golbez said:


> Except the manga is pretty much the closest thing you can get to the games themselves.
> 
> Much more than the anime ever could.



Agreed 100%.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 7, 2010)

Maybe a mightyena evo then.

The stance looked like Infernape to me.


----------



## valerian (Feb 7, 2010)

I called Dark/fighting type first.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Maybe a mightyena evo then.
> 
> The stance looked like Infernape to me.



That's been speculated as well. But the Pokemon is "Z" from the upcoming movie "Phantom Ruler Z", so I doubt they'd make a Mightyena evo the star of the movie. It has to be a legendary Pokemon of some sort. 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> I called Dark/fighting type first.



Dark/Fighting type's only weakness is... Fighting. 

I was first to call Ghost/Dark at least.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 7, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Except the manga is pretty much the closest thing you can get to the games themselves.
> 
> Much more than the anime ever could.



True, it still astounds me how they can't see through Team Rockets disguises still. 

I just read the Fire Red/Leaf Green arc yesterday it was pretty damn awesome, hopefully if they ever make a HG/SS arc it'll be just as cool.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 7, 2010)

Hah, James even proclaimed in one episode that Ash and co. wouldn't be able to recognize him even if he payed them.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 7, 2010)

Apparently I can't sleep anymore. Jeez you guys, slow down!


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 7, 2010)

I have decided to finally actually read the manga, instead of getting a few chapters in and always stopping ><

Here I go! lmao


----------



## Tools (Feb 7, 2010)

2Shea said:


> I have decided to finally actually read the manga, instead of getting a few chapters in and always stopping ><
> 
> Here I go! lmao



Where can you read all of it?


----------



## Golbez (Feb 7, 2010)

Mangafox .

And you should read it. It's good stuff.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 7, 2010)

Distance said:


> You think they would ever make a "Light" type, since they have made "Dark".



How many times must we go over this...

Take a look at the moves that are Dark type, aside from Dark Pulse most of the moves involve the pokemon fighting dirty. They are not dark types because they are evil, they are dark mainly because they cheat...

Granted the type is called EVIL in Japan. I guess if they want a real Evil type they could just use "Shadow"...



Jotaro Kujo said:


> I called Dark/fighting type first.



A pokemon that not only fights dirty but honorably? Wow...


New version of GPX rocks.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 7, 2010)

2Shea said:


> I have decided to finally actually read the manga, instead of getting a few chapters in and always stopping ><
> 
> Here I go! lmao


I'm assuming you mean Pokemon Special/Adventures. If not which one?


----------



## Golbez (Feb 7, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> A pokemon that not only fights dirty but honorably? Wow...
> 
> 
> New version of GPX rocks.



Whatever works. 

And yes it does, though it takes a little time to get used to.


----------



## Tools (Feb 7, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Mangafox .
> 
> And you should read it. It's good stuff.



Oh cool- I've always wanted to read the rest of Pokemon Special after reading the battle between the heroes and the E4


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 7, 2010)

Golbez said:


> And yes it does, though it takes a little time to get used to.



This way, when people get new pokemon I can click them. =D


----------



## Golbez (Feb 7, 2010)

Might be a good idea. Some of the chapters on Mangafox are completely horrendous, but atleast still readable.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 7, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> That's been speculated as well. But the Pokemon is "Z" from the upcoming movie "Phantom Ruler Z", so I doubt they'd make a Mightyena evo the star of the movie. It has to be a legendary Pokemon of some sort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was first to call Dark/Fire  It looks like a demonic fox in my opinion


----------



## Elite Ace (Feb 7, 2010)

Generation 5 ... 
8 new badass Gym leaders 
new elite fucking 4
new region with atleast 100 + new pokemon 
never before seen type combos 
evolutions of older badass pokemon 


HELL YEAH 

I hope the new region is based around desert setting, like how Hoenn was sea based and Shinoh was cold themed. Although Japan has no desert


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 7, 2010)

It would be an interesting setting I suppose


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 7, 2010)

2Shea said:


> I have decided to finally actually read the manga, instead of getting a few chapters in and always stopping ><
> 
> Here I go! lmao



I read the first 95 chapters in one day and 2 volumes each subsequent day. It's pretty easy to get through, and at this point, I have to say the Gold arc has been the most entertaining thus far.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 7, 2010)

So, where is the best place to read these? Sorry if someone already said. My eyes/head hurt and I kinda just skimmed everything. 

Oh, you guys should see my shops banner. It's cute and Pokemon related


----------



## Kek (Feb 7, 2010)

Ice/Steel would have a x4 weakness to Fire, Fighting, _and _Ground. D:


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 7, 2010)

....Delcatty needs an evo. I'd get generation 5 solely to see it.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 7, 2010)

Kek said:


> Ice/Steel would have a x4 weakness to Fire, Fighting, _and _Ground. D:



Ground pokemon are the ones with the weakness to Ice...


----------



## Sima (Feb 7, 2010)

Elite Ace said:


> I hope the new region is based around desert setting, like how Hoenn was sea based and Shinoh was cold themed. Although Japan has no desert



Didn't Hoenn have a desert area though?


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 7, 2010)

Sinnoh did as well


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 7, 2010)

Yea, Sinnoh's was rather large in my opinion.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2010)

Just starting Volume 20 on Pokemon Special.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 7, 2010)

I haven't started any


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 7, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Just starting Volume 20 on Pokemon Special.



Since you're far in the manga, do you know which volume talks about Green and Silver's past with the masked man? I want to read those chapters :33


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> Since you're far in the manga, do you know which volume talks about Green and Silver's past with the masked man? I want to read those chapters :33



Hm... I can't say for sure, but I want to say it's either 14 or 15. Possibly 13.


----------



## Sima (Feb 7, 2010)

I need to start reading the pokemon special x3

@Kiri; yeah you need start on alot of things xP


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 7, 2010)

For someone good at maths:

You can carry 6 Pokes at a time from a selection of 493, how many different teams can be made?

Just wanted to know.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 7, 2010)

Sima said:


> I need to start reading the pokemon special x3
> 
> @Kiri; yeah you need start on alot of things xP



Oh you hush 

I know something _you_ need to start 

As for the math, how many different teams consisting of different Pokemon in each team, or just every possible combination?


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 7, 2010)

Every possible combination.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh shit 

It'll be difficult and might take a while, but I'll try it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 7, 2010)

^Thanks.

I was just reading something about HG/SS and saw that both the useless HM's (Flash and Defog) are not included in them. That's some good news.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 7, 2010)

That's really good news. I hate them both.


----------



## Kek (Feb 7, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Ground pokemon are the ones with the weakness to Ice...



I thought Ice was weak against Ground as well...

*goes and checks*

I was wrong it seems.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 7, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> For someone good at maths:
> 
> You can carry 6 Pokes at a time from a selection of 493, how many different teams can be made?
> 
> Just wanted to know.


493!
----------
6! * (493-6)!

As for what that comes out to be, I can't tell you, as that's too big for any of my calculators or the ones I can find online.​


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 7, 2010)

My calculator could handle it if I could find it


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 7, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> ^Thanks.
> 
> I was just reading something about HG/SS and saw that both the useless HM's (Flash and Defog) are not included in them. That's some good news.



That would have made trading between games quite a hassle so I'm glad that they were not included.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 7, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> That would have made trading between games quite a hassle so I'm glad that they were not included.



Yeah agreed. It added a nice touch to gameplay, but it was ridiculous having them take up one of your attack spots. If there were such thing as secondary attacks though... :amazed

Or they could have just made them actually useful attacks xD


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2010)

Just finished the Ruby/Sapphire saga of Pokemon Special. FireRed/LeafGreen is next, but that can be saved for another time. Time for me to leave for now.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 7, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> I was just reading something about HG/SS and saw that both the useless HM's (Flash and Defog) are not included in them. That's some good news.



Good, it's about time Gamefreak got the memo that no one like those moves.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 7, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> For someone good at maths:
> 
> You can carry 6 Pokes at a time from a selection of 493, how many different teams can be made?
> 
> Just wanted to know.



40502.166667 according to my calculator.

Why get rid of Flash and Defog though? Don't you need those for caves/areas covered in fog?

Desert area would be col. As would be a jungle. Not a forest, but a jungle.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 7, 2010)

There is no Fog in HG/SS, so Defog isn't needed. As for Flash, there's very little locations where you might want it in HGSS, where you can still get it as TM70 if you want, like in DPP.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 7, 2010)

Which is fine by me cause you don't have to go to the move deleter to get it deleted


----------



## Sima (Feb 7, 2010)

its nice to know that those HM's are gone.


----------



## Kek (Feb 7, 2010)

For flash/defog, I'd just get a pokemon that I didn't use to learn it and store it after I got though the area. 

But I'm glad those annoying moves are gone.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 7, 2010)

A "field only" set of moves would be p. sweet.


----------



## Kek (Feb 7, 2010)

Or, just have an item that has the same effect as Flash and Defog. 

Like a flashlight and a fan?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 7, 2010)

I really like the item idea


----------



## Sima (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah the item idea is good.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 7, 2010)

But if we remove those useless HMs then what will happen to everyone's favourite HM slave, Bibarel?!?!?!

Think of the Bibarels!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 7, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> But if we remove those useless HMs then what will happen to everyone's favourite HM slave, Bibarel?!?!?!
> 
> Think of the Bibarels!



I think Bibarel works well with its simple ability.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 7, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> But if we remove those useless HMs then what will happen to everyone's favourite HM slave, Bibarel?!?!?!
> 
> Think of the Bibarels!



 I suppose it is an HM slave


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 7, 2010)

^ Bidoof is, but its evolved form is a badass.


----------



## kakoishii (Feb 7, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I think Bibarel works well with its simple ability.



lol, I ended up caving and making bibarel my HM bitch. Can't wait till this comes out. Between me and my boyfriend we're getting both games so we'll have all the pokemon.


----------



## Kek (Feb 7, 2010)

I used to think of Bibarel as such, but now I see Bibarel is actually a pretty useable pokemon.

I used Steelix as my HM slave in Pearl. Seeing as there were so many of them.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello thar 




I don't think that's what it's going to look like at all lmao (Lucario Evo), but funny to see people guessing xD


----------



## Kek (Feb 8, 2010)

Ewww. :S But possible.


----------



## Sima (Feb 8, 2010)

I sure hope thats not what the pokemon will look like :/


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 8, 2010)

Believe me, I truly hope that's not what it looks like too.


----------



## valerian (Feb 8, 2010)

WereRiolu, another evo for Riolu, dark/fighting type.


----------



## Sen (Feb 8, 2010)

Have any of the new pokemon been revealed yet? 

Interesting gif anyway   Wonder if we will be getting 2 more eevee forms soon.


----------



## valerian (Feb 8, 2010)

Please be a Ghost and Dragon evo.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 8, 2010)

Bah, I bet we'll be seeing tons of different guesses these next few weeks.


----------



## Sen (Feb 8, 2010)

I suppose, hopefully nothing too crazy 

I'd love a ghost and dragon one too, or a ground/rock one


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 8, 2010)

We need more dual types. Crazy, stupid dual types.


----------



## Sen (Feb 8, 2010)

Those are hard to beat in fights   Although I feel like the majority of pokemon these days are dual types anyway.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 8, 2010)

One thing I see when people suggest new pokemon is they take an animal's attributes and try to make it out to be a certain type. Hippowdon don't seem to fit Ground considering Hippos are the king of the river, aside from being dirty and covered in mud.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 8, 2010)

I tried coming up with a combination of an animal and a Type, that has nothing to do with each other, but I'm too tired right now.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Feb 8, 2010)

I always wanted a fighting standing walrus with ice task, i seen something similar but dont know where?

Seriously i dont mind if the pokemon franchise milks for another good 10 years. Always refreshing to see new breeds of pokemon. oh the nostalgia


----------



## Tools (Feb 8, 2010)

Golbez said:


> I tried coming up with a combination of an animal and a Type, that has nothing to do with each other, but I'm too tired right now.



A fire type polar bear or a flying type scorpion, oh wait that's Gligar.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 8, 2010)

We need a Ghost/Normal type and a non-legendary Ghost/Dragon type. 

But for the new region's Legendaries, there should be eight Dragons... Dragon/Fire, Dragon/Water, Dragon/Flying, Dragon/Thunder, Dragon/Ground, Dragon/Psychic, Dragon/Ghost and Dragon/Bug.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 8, 2010)

I got two pikachu colored pichus today.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh dear lord, enough with the dragons. While I have nothing particularly against the pokemon dragons, it's such an overused piece of crap seen frekkin everywhere. It's enough to make all the Superpowered pokemon Dragon-Type. (Except Arceus)

Please. No more dragon legendaries. If anything, give us easily accessable dragons which doesn't end up with massive stats and doesn't start out without the dragon type.


----------



## Tools (Feb 8, 2010)

What I really want is cool legendary trio. The last two were lame (the Regies were actually ok but the spirits were really lame).


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 8, 2010)

I need more picture of Red, he looks amazing. I want to make a few sets of him


----------



## Golbez (Feb 8, 2010)

Goddammit. 

[SP][/SP]


----------



## Kek (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm sorry. You don't seem to be having much luck with the Battle Frontier.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 8, 2010)

Nah, but atleast I have plenty of time to try again.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 8, 2010)

I can relate Golbez, I was trying Battle Factory with Lv. 50 pokemon and I was really close to fight the Frontier Brain but some random trainer defeated me 

Oh well, on to Lv. 100 then (which I have the dream team right now)


----------



## Golbez (Feb 8, 2010)

I'll post it here again since it ended on Deadspace on the last page.

Maybe it can give a few cheap laughs. 

[SP][/SP]


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 8, 2010)

I can't believe I'm saying this but a Shuckle almost kicked my ass in the Battle Factory


----------



## Golbez (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh, that happened to me too back in Emerald in the Pike Brain battle.

Double Team Maxed, Toxic and utter annoyance. But I still ended up winning.


----------



## Kek (Feb 8, 2010)

I Steel Winged that little prick away when I went against the Pike.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 8, 2010)

I remember a battle I had in Emerald that lasted too bloody long. THAT GOD DAMN PELLIPER

Btw guys, like my set?


----------



## Golbez (Feb 8, 2010)

Gee, this last special episode in EoSky sure is long.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 8, 2010)

Damn, where do you guys find all the Red fanart? Please hit me up with some. =)


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 8, 2010)

Shuckle is amazing. He will strike down the nonbelievers. 



Golbez said:


> Gee, this last special episode in EoSky sure is long.



Isn't it awesome though? <3


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 8, 2010)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Damn, where do you guys find all the Red fanart? Please hit me up with some. =)



Kira Yamato gave me the stock for the sig and I found the one for the avatar on Pixiv.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, it was quite epic climbing Dialga Tower again, but I kinda did expect to fight it up there again.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 8, 2010)

I hated that tower. I HATED IT.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 8, 2010)

I hate Confusion. In all the games. Always. I hate it so much.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 8, 2010)

Battle Factory is the best thing in the Battle Frontier. Yes it's fun to run in there with a pre-made team with perfect IVs and proper EVs but picking up random pokemon and relying on 50% luck and skill is way more exciting


----------



## Golbez (Feb 8, 2010)

It's funny how I'm always able to take out the Factory rather easily, yet when I use my own Pokemon, I always lose out on luck - just like what happened in my Crusher a few pages pack.


----------



## Kek (Feb 8, 2010)

The attack or the status? 

The status is the worst status in the game, and by worst I mean the worst to be affected by. You can still at least attack while you're Poisoned or Burned, and you don't get damage from being Paralysed, Asleep, or Infatuated. Confusion? You can't attack _and_ you get damage. RAGE


----------



## Golbez (Feb 8, 2010)

The status, of course. In the Mystery Dungeon games the confusion crap can even get you trapped between you and your partners, forcing you to attack randomly, possibly hurting your partners and staying confused long enough for the weakest pokemon to kill you. 

While in the regular games, it just seems to keep happening, and smacking myself 3 times in a row is not fun.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 8, 2010)

Confusion leaves you with two annoying options.

1. Keep hitting yourself until you succeed in hitting your opponent or stop being confused
2. Switch to a different Pokemon

Both are especially annoying when you're facing an Elite Four member that can cause confusion.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 8, 2010)

Kek said:


> The attack or the status?
> 
> The status is the worst status in the game, and by worst I mean the worst to be affected by. You can still at least attack while you're Poisoned or Burned, and you don't get damage from being Paralysed, Asleep, or Infatuated. Confusion? You can't attack _and_ you get damage. RAGE



lolwut

Paralysed, sleep and burned are all worse


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 8, 2010)

Paralysis halves speed, Poison is just a bitch (especially being Badly Poisoned), and Burn cuts your Attack stat in half.


----------



## Kek (Feb 8, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> lolwut
> 
> Paralysed, sleep and burned are all worse



If I was given the choice of not being able to attack or not being able to attack and take damage, I'd choose the former. And unless the only attacks in your moveset are physical, then yes burn would be a problem. Still, I'd gladly take one of those status' over confusion.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 8, 2010)

Lucky for me, my Pokemon usually still hit the opponent when confused


----------



## Sima (Feb 8, 2010)

I would rather have a burn than being asleep or being confused.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 8, 2010)

I would rather be paralyzed, burned, or poisoned than be confused, infatuated, or asleep.


----------



## valerian (Feb 8, 2010)

I'd rather not have any of them.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 8, 2010)

Confused is my hated effect in the entire game. It screws you both ways.


----------



## Sima (Feb 8, 2010)

Confused sucks ass.


----------



## Tools (Feb 8, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> I would rather be paralyzed, burned, or poisoned than be confused, infatuated, or asleep.



Confused was the worst and so was sleep but I always seemed to wake up at the right moment.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 8, 2010)

Sleep is terrible. My Pokemon stay conked out forever  but don't get me wrong, I hate confusion too when it isn't going my way (aka: still getting attacks in ). I don't mind the others as much.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 8, 2010)

Confused has to be the most annoying, for in battle at least. It pisses me off that burn and poison effect you out of battle though lol.


----------



## Tools (Feb 8, 2010)

2Shea said:


> Confused has to be the most annoying, for in battle at least. It pisses me off that burn and poison effect you out of battle though lol.



At least in D/P you didn't die from it. I remember in G/S, after the Koga battle I ran around his room waiting for my Jolteon to die so I could max revive it.


----------



## Sima (Feb 8, 2010)

Love your set 2shea

I think I might hate Sleep more than Confusing, cause as Kiri said, my pokemon seem to stay asleep for long periods of time and thats a big downfall for me.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 8, 2010)

2Shea said:


> Confused has to be the most annoying, for in battle at least. It pisses me off that *burn* and poison effect you out of battle though lol.



You sure about that? I'm pretty certain burn doesn't harm you out of battle.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 8, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> You sure about that? I'm pretty certain burn doesn't harm you out of battle.



Burn may not, I don't remember for sure. I didn't play Platinum, just D/P, so I haven't actually played for over a year or so now lol. 


Also ty Sima, you too


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 8, 2010)

Burn doesn't affect you out of battle, only poison does.

Why is it that only poison effects the Pokes out of battle?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 8, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> Burn doesn't affect you out of battle, only poison does.
> 
> Why is it that only poison effects the Pokes out of battle?



No idea. I don't get it myself. Oh, and that pic is cute


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 8, 2010)

Poison spreads throughout the body over time and causes more pain, while a burn doesn't spread at all. It just hurts when the Pokemon is in battle, but it won't spread like poison will.

That's my theory at least.


----------



## valerian (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 8, 2010)

Does anyone here actually realize that confusion is removed when you switch pokes? 

Also Poison affects outside of battle because it's the weakest condition (outside of Toxic) and needs something to balance it out 



Kek said:


> If I was given the choice of not being able to attack or not being able to attack and take damage, I'd choose the former. And unless the only attacks in your moveset are physical, then yes burn would be a problem. Still, I'd gladly take one of those status' over confusion.



lolk then

I'll bring in my Gyarados, DD a couple of times and then lolstomp your team


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 8, 2010)

Can I take for future set usage?


----------



## valerian (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah sure.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Kek (Feb 8, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Does anyone here actually realize that confusion is removed when you switch pokes?



I personally rarely ever switch my pokes mid-battle. Switching out can be a pain if you're trying to set up moves, granted all status' have points, I just find Confusion to have the most hassle.



> lolk then
> 
> I'll bring in my Gyarados, DD a couple of times and then lolstomp your team



lolk yourself, sir, because the joke is on you. For you see, I have no wifi for you to bring in your Gyarados.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 8, 2010)

Kek said:


> lolk yourself, sir, because the joke is on you. For you see, I have no wifi for you to bring in your Gyarados.



Burn


----------



## Sima (Feb 8, 2010)

No wi-fi, no battle


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 8, 2010)

I have wi-fi  Anyone here who has Ruby and has a Groudon they'd be willing to give me? (since it's possible to re-play and get another one) I have quite a repetoire of Pokemon, so I might have something you've been looking for as well


----------



## Kno7 (Feb 8, 2010)

Kek said:


> lolk yourself, sir, because the joke is on you. For you see, I have no wifi for you to bring in your Gyarados.



Me neither, I recently bought a DS lite just to realize it doesn't support WPA type security (only WEP) so I can't connect to wifi at my home 

Platinum just seems less fun without the option of using wifi. At least I got a female Eevee from Bebe and bred 7 little Eevees to evolve them all, just for the fun of it


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a ton of Eevee's


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 8, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Does anyone here actually realize that confusion is removed when you switch pokes?





Kek said:


> I personally rarely ever switch my pokes mid-battle. Switching out can be a pain if you're trying to set up moves, granted all status' have points, I just find Confusion to have the most hassle.



Was posting exactly this when NF died on me, ah well. 


Anyway, I've seen all kinds of horrible fan-art of the new pokemon. They better just announce it soon so it can be done with lol.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 8, 2010)

Heh... Win. They had to come up with some term since most kids wouldn't get metamorphosis but I always thought of Pokemon evolution as the species simply growing up.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 9, 2010)

Kek said:


> I personally rarely ever switch my pokes mid-battle. Switching out can be a pain if you're trying to set up moves, granted all status' have points, I just find Confusion to have the most hassle.



So what about sleep? You just going to let them set up on your completely useless pokemon and then rape your team?

Your train of thought perplexes me

"_A duh, if I keep trying to attack I can end up killing myself..........SO I WILL KEEP ATTACKING!_'



> lolk yourself, sir, because the joke is on you. For you see, I have no wifi for you to bring in your Gyarados.



lolk yourself for missing the point.


----------



## Kek (Feb 9, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> So what about sleep? You just going to let them set up on your completely useless pokemon and then rape your team?
> 
> Your train of thought perplexes me
> 
> "_A duh, if I keep trying to attack I can end up killing myself..........SO I WILL KEEP ATTACKING!_'



I'm not sure if you're talking about battling competitivly or just in the game, but I rarely run into sleep condition to be bothered by it. 

I won't try and argue that switching out a pokemon when it's confused is a bad idea. But I personally don't like switching out pokes. I guess its from watching some competive battles where half the moves they make are switching out. It gets boring fast. Not to say that I've _never_ switched out a pokemon, I just don't do it that often. And I hope you can see that I'm not the most serious of guys when it comes to battling.   



> lolk yourself for missing the point.



lolk yourself for missing the joke.


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 9, 2010)

why is the beginning fire type pokemon the most popular always?


----------



## Golbez (Feb 9, 2010)

Switching to remove confusion is all fine and dandy... Except when you're in the Frontier, which usually causes your next pokemon to lose atleast 50% of its HP when you do, or it might just confuse the next one too.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 9, 2010)

The frontier has it's own sets of rules that is completely different from competitive battling and story play


----------



## Golbez (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, the reason I hate Confusion is because it screws me up in the Frontier and in the Mystery Dungeon games. 

Indeed, I never had a problem with it in competitive battling, but as for regular story playing, the AI is... "Stupid", and sometimes it may very well use another confusion move as soon as you switch and would have done so even if you didn't.

Then there's times where you just can't be arsed to switch because your pokemon is so much stronger... And then you hit yourself 3 times in a row.


----------



## Tools (Feb 9, 2010)

ramen321 said:


> why is the beginning fire type pokemon the most popular always?



Torchic wasn't the most popular and thinking it was pretty equal in 1st Gen.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 9, 2010)

ramen321 said:


> why is the beginning fire type pokemon the most popular always?



Fire is the coolest element, bar none.

Water and grass is girly also. 



			
				Tools said:
			
		

> Torchic wasn't the most popular and thinking it was pretty equal in 1st Gen.


Charmander/Charmeleon/Charizard were by far the most popular.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 9, 2010)

I liked Torchic the most.


----------



## Tools (Feb 9, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Charmander/Charmeleon/Charizard were by far the most popular.



Can't argue on that one- I love Charmander, Charmeleon and Charizard. Who wouldn't a dragon as your starter?


----------



## valerian (Feb 9, 2010)

> thinking it was pretty equal in 1st Gen.



Agreed.

You could either have a big beasty fire dragon, a tortoise with cannons in its shell or a toad that looks like a tank with a huge poisonous plant on its back.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 9, 2010)

pek said:


> I think the best chance is to create a temporary section, without time limit but still a temporary section that can be closed at any time, and see how long it lasts because I don't think it will be very active unless you promote it really well and every person who shown interest in this thread and with the petition helps in keeping it alive.
> 
> I seen it happen before with the of the Month threads and people promising that section will be active and everyone being hyped and pumped but this only lasts for like the first week. I fear that this might happen with Pokémon section too and that it will in the end just be 3 active threads.
> 
> We're discussing it for now and it shouldn't take too long till you have a reply.



So we're getting a verdict soon


----------



## Golbez (Feb 9, 2010)

Then we'll see how it'll turn out.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 9, 2010)

Gah, finally I got to defeat this damn Battle Hall. One-shot Blaze Kicked Gengar to hell. 

Now I can finally go on to the last one, the Tower.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 9, 2010)

How do I connect to the smogon server in shody battle?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 9, 2010)

You go to Smogon server, register, then sign in. 

Also, concerning the sub-forum, I'll refuse to let it die. I'll post any Shoddy battle log, any competitive strategy, any theory I have, and so on to keep it alive.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 9, 2010)

So now I've reached a point in EoSky where I can either go to the Marowak Dojo, go increase my rank or go get my ass kicked at Zero Isle. 

Hmm, what is it exactly that decides when I get new dungeons in Spinda's Cafe?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 9, 2010)

Golbez said:


> So now I've reached a point in EoSky where I can either go to the Marowak Dojo, go increase my rank or go get my ass kicked at Zero Isle.
> 
> Hmm, what is it exactly that decides when I get new dungeons in Spinda's Cafe?



I actually haven't tried out the Marowak Dojo in EoS yet.  I say go increase your rank. Though really, Smoochum is the God of Zero Isle. So if you want to tackle Zero Isle with ease, Smoochum is the way to go.

It's completely random, sadly.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 9, 2010)

I tried the apparently easiest part of Zero Isle with a full team of me, my partner and Hoppip and Torchic. Needless to say, I died at about the 8th floor or so, after all of them had reached level 10-11. 

I'm almost at the rank after Super Rank now, and I also just gained access to Shaymin Village.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 9, 2010)

Zero Isle is easiest done alone. Team members usually end up being more of a hindrance than a help. 

Oooh, do the Shaymin Village stuff first. It's actually really fun. 

I am about 4000 away from Guildmaster Rank. So close.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 9, 2010)

That's nice. It kinda bothers me how my Shinx partner is that much stronger than myself though. I mean, seriously, Rollout at level 40? What the heck? I sure hope Eruption is worth it. 

Anyway, I have tons of gummi in my storage. If I bring them to Spinda, does the color even matter?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh lol, you got Cyndaquil right?  You were good in choosing Shinx as a partner at least, since I heard Cyndaquil doesn't get good level-up moves. D:

The color matters indeed. Each color is favored by a certain type.  Though really, it doesn't matter at all. The Pokemon drinking the gummi drink still gets the stat boosts and everything.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks like I have a massive amount of drinks to produce then. 

And yes, his moves kinda suck. I have Rollout, Swift, Flamethrower and Lava Plume. Only the Fire moves are actually worth it.


----------



## Kek (Feb 9, 2010)

I've never played a Dungeon game, are they good?


----------



## Golbez (Feb 9, 2010)

Very, but only if you're into the genre. Running around in tight spaces and fighting in a rather different method than the one in the original games.

But atleast these games have a plot, and a good one at that.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 9, 2010)

They're pretty good.

I became Guildmaster Rank yesterday.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm frekkin trippin' exclusive items for Cyndaquil and Shinx now.


----------



## Sima (Feb 9, 2010)

I restarted my gamefile on EoD so I am a pretty low rank right now.


----------



## El Torero (Feb 9, 2010)

Currently about the new Pokemon:

70% of Pokemon fans believe the new Pokemon is the evolution of Mightyena.
25% believe is the night evolution of riolu.
4% believe is a legendary.
1% believe is the final form of a starter.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 9, 2010)

I like those numbers.


----------



## Kek (Feb 9, 2010)

I have to be careful not to get my hopes up too high for a Mightyena Evo.


----------



## Sima (Feb 9, 2010)

I still want that Ghost/Fire pokemon


----------



## Golbez (Feb 9, 2010)

I still want that Electric/Fire type. Or Water/Fire.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 9, 2010)

El Torero said:


> Currently about the new Pokemon:
> 
> 70% of Pokemon fans believe the new Pokemon is the evolution of Mightyena.
> 25% believe is the night evolution of riolu.
> ...



I think it'll be none of these. I think it'll be a Poke that in the same way as Lucario, has its own movie and a type of mascot.


----------



## Kek (Feb 9, 2010)

I did this out of curiosity. Looking at them side by side, they're strikingly similar.



those 4-5 little wisps of fur, the jagged black marking on Mightyena and the jagged fur off the arm on Pokemon Z, similar hindleg structure, and claws. Something else I noticed, the presumed snout of Pokemon Z looks too pointed to be an actual nose to me. But I don't think its part of the mane either, so I thought it could be the ear of Pokemon Z but pointed downward, while the direction of Pokemon Z's head is facing could be upward like it's howling. If it's an ear, then it also looks similar to Mightyena's ear. Or it could just be a really pointy snout. xD


----------



## Golbez (Feb 9, 2010)

Good comparison.

I bet we'll see a Pikachu clone for the 5th generation soon too.


----------



## Kek (Feb 9, 2010)

Let's just hope its a good one this time around.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 9, 2010)

Impossible. There's no such thing as a good clone. 

...

Other than Mewtwo.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 9, 2010)

Kek said:


> I did this out of curiosity. Looking at them side by side, they're strikingly similar.
> 
> -pic-
> 
> those 4-5 little wisps of fur, the jagged black marking on Mightyena and the jagged fur off the arm on Pokemon Z, similar hindleg structure, and claws. Something else I noticed, the presumed snout of Pokemon Z looks too pointed to be an actual nose to me. But I don't think its part of the mane either, so I thought it could be the ear of Pokemon Z but pointed downward, while the direction of Pokemon Z's head is facing could be upward like it's howling. If it's an ear, then it also looks similar to Mightyena's ear. Or it could just be a really pointy snout. xD


Eh, doubting it's a Mightyena evolution. If it were part of the Mightyena line, it really should have a clear, distinct tail. Yet, there is no tail to be found on the silhouette; just a long mane which does not connect to the back of the torso, so there's no way it's anything but a mane. Because of that, I can't see it really having anything to do with the Mightyena line, especially when you consider that both members of it have so far been quadrupeds and this thing is bipedal. It's possible I suppose, but the differences have me thinking that's not too likely.


----------



## Kek (Feb 9, 2010)

I thought about the missing tail being a problem too, but I figured the designers had the mane replace the tail, still strange how it's gone. Though, pokes like Poliwag and Abra/Kadabra lose their tails when they evolve too. Same thing with quad/bipedal: Mudkip, Bidoof, Rhyhorn and Nidorans all change from quad to bipedal when they evolve.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 9, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Good comparison.
> 
> I bet we'll see a Pikachu clone for the 5th generation soon too.


If we do (which we will) I hope it's an alternate evolved form for Pikachu. That way it has an actual link to Pikachu other than it's face and type.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 9, 2010)

I still say the silouette is a rawr fox  Dark/Fire, that's what I'm thinking  Also...

Does the sig look like I was lazy? I blurred out the outer white cause I thought it would be a neat effect, but would it look better without it?


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 9, 2010)

when is ash going to die?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 9, 2010)

ramen321 said:


> when is ash going to die?



He already has

He was killed by Pikachu


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 9, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> He already has
> 
> He was killed by Pikachu



In the first episode.


----------



## Sima (Feb 9, 2010)

Question is, when is Pikachu gonna die?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 9, 2010)

Pikachu is eternal.

Pikachu is all.

Pikachu cannot die.


----------



## Sima (Feb 9, 2010)

All hail the immortal pikachu


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 9, 2010)

Yea, and it _definitely_ shouldn't have reached level 100 by now


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 9, 2010)

Pikachu can put 255EVs in all his stats


----------



## Sima (Feb 9, 2010)

Nah its only level 15


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 9, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Good comparison.
> 
> I bet we'll see a Pikachu clone for the 5th generation soon too.



Wouldn't it be a nice thing if they didn't? Or better yet, simply retool it so that Raichu gains a second type, like Ground or something like that?



Kek said:


> I thought about the missing tail being a problem too, but I figured the designers had the mane replace the tail, still strange how it's gone. Though, pokes like Poliwag and Abra/Kadabra lose their tails when they evolve too. Same thing with quad/bipedal: Mudkip, Bidoof, Rhyhorn and Nidorans all change from quad to bipedal when they evolve.



Little note there, Marshstomp gains two fins, and Swampert gains a fin tail. Bidoof's stubby tail becomes a beaver tail, and finally Rhyhorn gains a tail when it becomes Rhydon, a bipedal.



ramen321 said:


> when is ash going to die?



I don't know, I don't care. I only care about the GAMES. Fuck Ash, have them adapt the fucking Pokemon Special manga.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 9, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Pikachu can put 255EVs in all his stats



Ash's Pikachu has 200 in every base stat.

And 100 IVs in each stat, and has 1000 EVs in each stat.

... Oh gawd.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 9, 2010)

I think what Kek meant by quad and bipedal is that they go from standing on all fours to standing on two feet in evolution. Hence, supporting his/her theory of it being a Mightyena evolution


----------



## Sima (Feb 9, 2010)

I wouldn't mind a Mightyena evolution, as long as its not completely fucked up looking xP


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 9, 2010)

when is pikachu going to get a sweet evolution (not to raichu)


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 9, 2010)

But Raichu is awesome...


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 9, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> But Raichu is awesome...



Raichu is the equivalent of an obese Possum... 

We need a badass evo to Pikachu in the new gen.

Might as well throw in a Third evo for Phanphy in the mix too.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 9, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> Raichu is the equivalent of an obese Possum...
> 
> We need a badass evo to Pikachu in the new gen.
> 
> Might as well throw in a Third evo for Phanphy in the mix too.



Raichu isn't fat. 

Pikachu is only meant to be cute.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 9, 2010)

Sima said:


> I wouldn't mind a Mightyena evolution, as long as its not completely fucked up looking xP



Yea  but I still say that silouette is a rawr fox that's a Dark/Fire  You know what would be interesting? A Dark/Water. It would be all mean looking, but still cute


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 9, 2010)

yeah but pikachu needs an upgrade


----------



## Sima (Feb 9, 2010)

I like Raichu as well and I agree its not fat, I think its adorable just as Pikachu and Pichu are.

Dark/Water? doesn't seem like a bad idea.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 9, 2010)

Sima said:


> Dark/Water? doesn't seem like a bad idea.



But Crawdaunt and Sharpedo are already Dark/Water types.


----------



## Sima (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh yeah, forgot about those two


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 9, 2010)

or some new pokemon


----------



## Kek (Feb 9, 2010)

I like Raichu too.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 9, 2010)

ramen321 said:


> when is pikachu going to get a sweet evolution (not to raichu)



When an atomic bomb drops on your home.



"Shion" said:


> Raichu is the equivalent of an obese Possum...
> 
> We need a badass evo to Pikachu in the new gen.
> 
> Might as well throw in a Third evo for Phanphy in the mix too.



Really? Raichu doesn't look fat to me. To me Raichu looks more like, well a Kangaroo rat, only the size of a Welsh Corgi.

Just buff the Chu clan's stats, and give them the ability to learn surf (Earth Power or Earthquake works too...) through the breeding process, that's all I need. (Don't even give Raichu the ground type.)

Okay, what is with this? Donphan too? What's next? An alternate evolution to Azumarril and a possible evolution to Ambipom? Alternate Togekiss and Lucario evolution and you have my team broken down.

I wouldn't mind Donphan getting an evolution, something that makes it's speed go higher, since Donphan has that tire theme going... But I like Donphan the way it is...


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 9, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> But Crawdaunt and Sharpedo are already Dark/Water types.



I've never had a Corphish or a Crawdaunt  and everytime I go to GTS they all want legendaries  but yea, I forgot about them. Isn't Carvanha one too?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 9, 2010)

I found what a Raichu's real-life counterpart might be, only not the size of a welsh corgi.


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 9, 2010)

its a mouse that is fat period...


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 9, 2010)

I am not sure if Carvanha was Dark/Water or not. I think it was...

That rodent is so adorable. I want one. <3


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 9, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I found what a Raichu's real-life counterpart might be, only not the size of a welsh corgi.



Paint it yellow and allow me to shoot it.


----------



## Kek (Feb 9, 2010)

Chinchilla anyone?


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 9, 2010)

lol add some lightning and its almost pikachu


----------



## Sima (Feb 9, 2010)

Cute rodents


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 9, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> Paint it yellow and allow me to shoot it.



Go to China and Mongolia. Though given the apparent threatened status, I think it would be wise for you to avoid doing that otherwise you might be sent to prison.

Also, don't expect to see it during the day.



Kek said:


> Chinchilla anyone?



Chinchillas look more like a Pikachu than a Raichu to me.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 9, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Go to China and Mongolia. Though given the apparent threatened status, I think it would be wise for you to avoid doing that otherwise you might be sent to prison.
> 
> Also, don't expect to see it during the day.
> 
> ...



Ignorance is bliss. 

I dislike them Chu rodents with a passion...


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 9, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I am not sure if Carvanha was Dark/Water or not. I think it was...
> 
> That rodent is so adorable. I want one. <3



I do too pek Same with the chinchilla


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 9, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> Ignorance is bliss.
> 
> I dislike them Chu rodents with a passion...



I only like Raichu.

There are better electric types to suit my use, but I always go back to using Raichu because to me it's reliable (My Raichu has turned the tide of some battles. Hell my Raichu did great against Death-kun.) and I just like it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 9, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Go to China and Mongolia. Though given the apparent threatened status, I think it would be wise for you to avoid doing that otherwise you might be sent to prison.
> 
> *Also, don't expect to see it during the day.*



And everyone was saying that HM Flash sucks


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 9, 2010)

ninjas own pokemon


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 9, 2010)

ramen321 said:


> ninjas own pokemon



Now if only the ninjas actually acted like ninjas and not spam attacks that create a lot of noise and explosions... You know, use stealth? =3


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 9, 2010)

lol naruto ninjas is so fake now that you say it


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 9, 2010)

ramen321 said:


> lol naruto ninjas is so fake now that you say it



I second this statement


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 9, 2010)

ramen321 said:


> lol naruto ninjas is so fake now that you say it



Thing is, it's a story, just as Pokemon is a game, don't hold it that high up, mostly when it comes to subjects like food, shelter, and finances...

We play the games as entertainment, just as we watch or read the Naruto series. (Me, I read the manga purely out of habit.)


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 9, 2010)

I found another Eeveelutions pic. I know this one is different than the last one posted.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 9, 2010)

pokemon suck, naruto ninjas are way better


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 9, 2010)

The only good Chu is Pichu. 

^That eeveelution picture fails.


----------



## Kek (Feb 9, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I found another Eeveelutions pic. I know this one is different than the last one posted.



Pretty interesting designs. I really like the fighting, ground, and ghost type.


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 9, 2010)

wow that is like crazy...


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 9, 2010)

The Eeveelutions pic?

And why is it fail .:Jason:.? It's the best one I've seen so far quite frankly


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 9, 2010)

The two on the bottom left look kinda slutty


----------



## Kek (Feb 9, 2010)

I thought that too.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 9, 2010)

So did I xD ironic o.O lol


----------



## Sima (Feb 9, 2010)

Slutty Eevee's ftw


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey, I find that offensive 
............
 Oh, for those of you who don't know, Eevee (except it's spelt Evee) is a nickname because of my name


----------



## Sima (Feb 9, 2010)

wasn't talking about you, so don't take it offensively


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2010)

I want a Dark/Fighting, Ice/Steel and a Dark/Steel. Hopefully one of those type combinations will be in 5th Gen. 



El Torero said:


> Currently about the new Pokemon:
> 
> 70% of Pokemon fans believe the new Pokemon is the evolution of Mightyena.
> 25% believe is the night evolution of riolu.
> ...



Where did you get that from?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

Sima, it was a joke  and as for 5th gen, I want more Eevees  and epic type combos


----------



## Sima (Feb 10, 2010)

Ghost eevee would be epic, so would a dragon and steel


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

I want all types


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Ice/Steel? That's got to be the most bloody combination you can possibly get. Imagine getting cut by an icy metal claw, urgh.


----------



## Tools (Feb 10, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Ice/Steel? That's got to be the most bloody combination you can possibly get. Imagine getting cut by an icy metal claw, urgh.



Take your flamethrower and shoot.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Well, that's one way to counter.


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2010)

Update on Serebii.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Interesting. Seems plausible, but it might still be a fake.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 10, 2010)

If that is fake(and it most likely is) it is very well done.

Zoroaaku looks badass.


----------



## Tools (Feb 10, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Well, that's one way to counter.



You could also punch it hard with some Fighting attacks.

Evil foxes? They look ok, so good start to the new gen.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Well, the fact that they also have a smaller version definately adds to the plausability, seeing as it has a sprite that we haven't seen yet. But then again, people have shown that they can create sprites for fakes...


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2010)

Well if it is real then it confirms it isn't a legendary aswell.

Personally I hope it is real, cause that pokemon looks fuckin' badass!


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

It does look quite interesting, but being a Single-Type is kinda boring.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

(I realized I haven't been as active in here as I usually am. )

I just got on and saw the scans of the new Pokemon on Serebii. Looks like other people beat me to the punch though. 

I don't think it looks fake. At least I'm hoping it isn't, because I think it looks quite good for a Pokemon.

We were needing some more/good Dark types anyway, so this is good news to me. I'd definitely use it.

It's almost like an inverse Vulpix/Ninetales.


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2010)

Golbez said:


> It does look quite interesting, but being a Single-Type is kinda boring.



Thats the only thing I don't like about it. 

Good thing its a dark type though, we need more of them.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Everyone is always about dual types nowadays.  I think being a pure Dark type is cool, really. It's only weaknesses are Fighting and Bug. And the only other pure Dark types I can think of now are the Poochyena line, Darkrai and Absol.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Well, if they wanted to make a single type pokemon, they should let it be a Flying type, just for once.



Death-kun said:


> (I realized I haven't been as active in here as I usually am. )



I noticed that too, you're usually the greatest catalyst to create a stream of posts in this thread - especially for me, kekekeke.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Well, if they wanted to make a single type pokemon, they should let it be a Flying type, just for once.
> 
> I noticed that too, you're usually the greatest catalyst to create a stream of posts in this thread - especially for me, kekekeke.



 Well, there's always Arceus with Sky Plate to make it a pure Flying type.  Though really, everyone thinks of a pure Flying type as simply a pair of wings or something, which I don't think makes much sense. Is a Fire type Pokemon just a flame, or is a Dark type Pokemon just a shadow? 

Well, I don't like to toot my own horn, but I am the person who posts the most overall.


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Everyone is always about dual types nowadays.  I think being a pure Dark type is cool, really. It's only weaknesses are Fighting and Bug. And the only other pure Dark types I can think of now are the Poochyena line, Darkrai and Absol.



Yeah I suppose your right.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

That's good. Keep up with that.

Well, if it's a face with wings, then I suppose its all fine. Just don't make it look stupid.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Yeah I suppose your right.



Though if it has been Dark/Fire or Dark/Ghost, that would've been awesome too. 



Golbez said:


> That's good. Keep up with that.
> 
> Well, if it's a face with wings, then I suppose its all fine. Just don't make it look stupid.



I'm sure they could make a pure Flying type that just seems like it's only meant for flying. Like a body with 4 wings or someth-... oh wait, a body with 4 wings = Crobat. Never mind.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Crobat looks weird. 

Zubat has stick-legs, Golbat has feet and then Crobat has nothing.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 10, 2010)

Crobat looks amazing.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

I think Crobat is cool at least.  Crobat does have actual feet though, they're just small. 

And guys, Zorua and Zoroark have been confirmed to be real!


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2010)

I wonder how Crobat catches its prey? 

HOLY SHIT!!! REALLY?


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 10, 2010)

The images on Serebii have been confirmed and more will be seen in Corro Corro.

Death-Kin beat me to it.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Crobat just swoops and catches prey with it's fangs.  It's _supposed_ to suck blood, so it doesn't carry it's prey away anyway. 

Yup, they're confirmed to be real. :3

Two new images:





All I can say is that I want one badly.


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2010)

Holy shit.

Aww crap.

Now I'm hyped up for both HG and 5th Gen now.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

To think that we're probably getting the 5th gen games as early as next year, too! Considering that the Japanese are getting the 5th gen games this year.


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2010)

I want Zoroark. 

Zorua or Poochyena?


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 10, 2010)

Why are the legendaries from G/S/C on the cover?


----------



## Kek (Feb 10, 2010)

Boo I want my mightyena evo this guy sucks. 

But really, that is an awesome poke. And it's pre-evo is cool as well.

Zorua or Poochyena?  Tough choice, we'll have to see about it's abilities.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I want Zoroark.
> 
> Zorua or Poochyena?



Zorua hands down. I want to squeeze that cute little thing until it pops. :c



Black Spirit said:


> Why are the legendaries from G/S/C on the cover?



Because the upcoming movie "Phantom Ruler Z" features Celebi and all three legendary beasts. Zoroark is "Z" from the movie.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 10, 2010)

I hope it's not like Poochyena you can catch early on.

I want to be like Riolu.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Kek said:


> Boo I want my mightyena evo this guy sucks.
> 
> But really, that is an awesome poke. And it's pre-evo is cool as well.
> 
> Zorua or Poochyena?  Tough choice, we'll have to see about it's abilities.



At least it sort of looks like a Mightyena evo. 

For some reason, I see the both of them having Intimidate as their ability, or possibly something else (as a lot of Pokemon usually have two abilities to choose from). It'll most likely be a brand new ability though.



Champagne Supernova said:


> I hope it's not like Poochyena you can catch early on.
> 
> I want to be like Riolu.



I think it's going to be like Riolu, considering that it would have to be pretty rare for it to be the star of a Pokemon movie.


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Zorua hands down. I want to squeeze that cute little thing until it pops. :c



Same. pek



Champagne Supernova said:


> I hope it's not like Poochyena you can catch early on.
> 
> I want to be like Riolu.



Same. 

These both are like the dark type version of Riolu and Lucario.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm so excited


----------



## Kek (Feb 10, 2010)

And from it's design, Zoroark appears to be much stronger than Mightyena. So like Champagne said, it might be like Riolu->Lucario, and since it's featured in the movie it might not be easy to get.

So fuckin excited.


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2010)

I might actually import this just so I can get Zoroark earlier.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Same. pek



I wonder what sexy moves it'll learn. 



Champagne Supernova said:


> I'm so excited



Same here. 



Kek said:


> And from it's design, Zoroark appears to be much stronger than Mightyena. So like Champagne said, it might be like Riolu->Lucario, and since it's featured in the movie it might not be easy to get.
> 
> So fuckin excited.



I'm going to think up a base stat spread right now. Here I go! 

HP: 85
Atk: 120
Def: 95
Sp. Atk: 55
Sp. Def: 90
Spd: 120

BST: 565

It doesn't really look like a Special Attacker, and to me it looks quite resilient, which is why it has pretty good defenses. And of course, it's Attack stat is great and so is it's Speed.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

That's awesome. Too bad it wasn't related to Mightyena like I wanted it to.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I might actually import this just so I can get Zoroark earlier.



I've never imported before, but I like this idea as well.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 10, 2010)

And the games are to be released in Japan later this year correct?

All the more reason for a Pokemon sub forum


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2010)

Seriously if Zoroark Sp. Atk is higher than its Atk I will rage.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> And the games are to be released in Japan later this year correct?
> 
> All the more reason for a Pokemon sub forum



Yup, later this year. Seems so early, but I think it's awesome. 

We must get this sub-forum. D:


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Seriously if Zoroark Sp. Atk is higher than its Atk I will rage.



It doesn't even look like a Special Attacker.  That thing looks like it can take a hit easily, blitz you with it's speed and claw/bite you to death.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

I predict alot of claw attacks.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 10, 2010)

Maybe it can use "dark aura"


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2010)

Look at the smirk its pulling.

Truly a badass.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Golbez said:


> I predict alot of claw attacks.



Oh hai Shadow Claw 

And possibly a Zorua/Zoroark exclusive move. 

In fact, I think it's pretty assured that they're gonna get an exclusive moves to themselves. Or at least a move that only a few Pokemon can learn.



Champagne Supernova said:


> Maybe it can use "dark aura"



Zoroark VS. Lucario


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Look at the smirk its pulling.
> 
> Truly a badass.



It wants you to attack it, just so it can counterattack and bury you.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 10, 2010)

Look at Zoroark's beautiful red mane 

Zoroark would lose to Lucario 

But it's still more baddass looking


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2010)

Funny how both Lucario and Zoroark are both leads in a movie and they aren't legendary, and the fact that both of their primary type were both introduced in 2nd Gen.


----------



## Kek (Feb 10, 2010)

Coincidene?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Look at Zoroark's beautiful red mane
> 
> Zoroark would lose to Lucario
> 
> But it's still more baddass looking



It flows in the wind. 

Zoroark must have something that would allow him to defeat Lucario though. His Speed is superior (in my opinion), so if Zoroark got a Fighting, Fire, or Ground type move, Lucario would be finished. 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Funny how both Lucario and Zoroark are both leads in a movie and they aren't legendary, and the fact that both of their primary type were both introduced in 2nd Gen.



It's almost like it's destiny for them to be rivals.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 10, 2010)

There's already like 10 videos of it on YT


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2010)

Hopefully its moveset is a versatile as Lucario's.

God damn it I can't wait anymore.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> There's already like 10 videos of it on YT



Everyone thinking it's new news. 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Hopefully its moveset is a versatile as Lucario's.
> 
> God damn it I can't wait anymore.



It'll be a more Physical Lucario. 

We didn't have to wait two weeks for Pokemon Sunday to reveal it, that's so awesome.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

I want to be a Pokemon master plz.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 10, 2010)

Zorua is so cute pek


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2010)

Were not sure about that yet.  I mean who would of thought that Lucario would be able to learn 15 out of 17 elemental type moves from just looking at it. 

But if it doesn't, then I really hope its Atk is higher than its Sp. Atk.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I want to be a Pokemon master plz.



Fine, but you only get to start out with that Wurmple of yours. Nothing else.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Fine, but you only get to start out with that Wurmple of yours. Nothing else.


Wurmple is secretly a legendary Pokeman. 

Wurmple > All.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I want to be a Pokemon master plz.



Oh really? 



Champagne Supernova said:


> Zorua is so cute pek



"Hi, I'm a little demon fox. >:3"



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Were not sure about that yet.  I mean who would of thought that Lucario would be able to learn 15 out of 17 elemental type moves from just looking at it.
> 
> But if it doesn't, then I really hope its Atk is higher than its Sp. Atk.



Well here's hoping at least.  I hope it's very versatile, so I can use it for anything. 

Gamefreak better not fuck up.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Wurmple > All.



And then there was Swellow.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Bah, they'd never make a mascot character weak. Watch it dive right into OU just like Lucario.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Swellow doesn't eat Wurmples,
Wurmples eat Swellows.


----------



## Kek (Feb 10, 2010)

Lies I say. Sableye is the only true > all.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

If Sableye or Spiritomb ever got an evolution, it would spell the end of the world! (Of Pokemon)

No one would be able to handle their shear non-weakness power.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 10, 2010)

We all know this is the one to destroy all others:


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Ivysaur is obsolete.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

We all know that Blaziken is the ultimate. Except when this happens:

[SP][/SP]


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Manaphy is obviously ultimate.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 10, 2010)

Zoroark might be the "dark Ash we see in the new movie.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Anyway, I suppose you get Legendaries the same way as regular pokemon in EoSky? Cuz I just found the place where Deoxys roams... And would be nice having one of those.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 10, 2010)

.............


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Don't underestimate the power of Spinda.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Zoroark might be the "dark Ash we see in the new movie.



Oooh, that's always possible. 



Golbez said:


> Anyway, I suppose you get Legendaries the same way as regular pokemon in EoSky? Cuz I just found the place where Deoxys roams... And would be nice having one of those.



Yup, in the exact same way. Shimmer Hill is where Deoxys dwells, on the last floor. The thing with Deoxys is that it's form changes from floor to floor (once he's recruited of course).


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> .............



What is this I don't even



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Don't underestimate the power of Spinda.



Spinda is awesome. pek


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Spinda is cute.


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2010)

Spinda has the most fucked up eyes ever.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Spinda has the same eyes as a pokemon that's already knocked out.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Spinda has the most fucked up eyes ever.


Nou.



Golbez said:


> Spinda has the same eyes as a pokemon that's already knocked out.


It's trying to fool you.


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Nou.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Wurmple uses leer! 
Jotaro Kujo's defense fell! :ho


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Golbez used Future Sight.

I see myself winning the Battle Tower soon. Be right back. 
Time to finish my Silver prints.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Spinda has the most fucked up eyes ever.



They are the eyes of awesome. 



Golbez said:


> Spinda has the same eyes as a pokemon that's already knocked out.



So if you knock out a Spinda, what will it's eyes look like?


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> So if you knock out a Spinda, what will it's eyes look like?



They will reverse!


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Golbez said:


> They will reverse!



It will have normal looking eyes when it's knocked out.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> It will have normal looking eyes when it's knocked out.





Spinda is a paradox.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

That would be interesting. 

You know what Pokemon needs more love?

Dunsparce! pek


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Just make a Thunder Stone evolution to Pachurisu so that it can stop being so useless, and so that we can get a new Thunder Stone evolution.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Dusk stone needs more uses. It evolves what? 2 Pokemon?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Dunsparce needs to evolve into a Dragon type. 

And srsly, Thunderstone needs more uses.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Dusk, Shiny and Dawn stone all have two uses, just like Thunderstone.
But Thunderstone is 3 generations older than they are, so give it a chance.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

I know thunderstone evolves Evee 
and Pikachu, but anyone else?


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Nope, nobody else.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow, that's pretty lame.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Yep.

You know what isn't lame? Explosion. pek


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2010)

I hate explosion.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Yep.
> 
> You know what isn't lame? Explosion. pek



Oh Explosion, I love you. pek Especially on ScarfGross.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

I love Explosion. Greatest move in the entire game.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

My Blaziken knows Explosion. 
Exploding chickens are awesome.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Blaziken can't learn Explosion. 

Though Typhlosion should've been able to.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Blaziken can't learn Explosion.
> 
> Though Typhlosion should've been able to.


Shhh...


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

When it's about Blaziken, I'll never keep quiet.


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2010)

Me: "Ha! Bitch, you'll never win!"

*Insert name here* used explosion.

Me:  



It always happens when I least expect it.


----------



## Kek (Feb 10, 2010)

WURMPLE CAN'T LEARN LEER.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Kek said:


> WURMPLE CAN'T LEARN LEER.


IN MY WORLD IT CAN 
My Wurmple is special. pek


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Gahahaha, one-shotted the Battle Tower.

And, of course, my cute little Jumpluff got me the win.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Gahahaha, one-shotted the Battle Tower.
> 
> And, of course, my cute little Jumpluff got me the win.


Congrats.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh, Jumpluff. You're always there when I need you the most, and unlike Blaziken, your moves never seem to miss. pek


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Insulting the great Blaziken? 

Blaziken blaze kicks Jumpluff 
out of orbit every time.


----------



## Kek (Feb 10, 2010)

If it hits, that is.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd never insult Blaziken. That's one of my other favorites. I'm just saying that Jumpluff hits more often than Blaziken. 

@Kek:


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Ya'll gotta stop hatin on the Blaze. 
Oh I see how it is Golbez.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Blaziken and Jumpluff just happens to be the pokemon that I use in all my teams, no matter what.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Oh Explosion, I love you. pek Especially on ScarfGross.



lol explosion on metagross 

If someone has a rotom they're bringing it out on him, even if they didn't know his moves


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2010)

The 5th generation pokemon looks interesting. Looking forward to the latest generation pokemon game.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

~M~ said:


> lol explosion on metagross
> 
> If someone has a rotom they're bringing it out on him, even if they didn't know his moves



I only use it if Metagross is about to die anyway, so it doesn't really matter either way.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Good thing about Metagross is that it has no 4x weakness.
That, and it looks badass.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 10, 2010)

Zoroark and Zorua look awesome, hopefully we'll get info on the starters soon (since they are the only Gen 5 pokemon I'm truly interested in at the moment) 

Though I'm still wondering how they are going to trump Arceus.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Good thing about Metagross is that it has no 4x weakness.
> That, and it looks badass.



I want to fly on a Metagross. 



Ema Skye said:


> Zoroark and Zorua look awesome, hopefully we'll get info on the starters soon (since they are the only Gen 5 pokemon I'm truly interested in at the moment)
> 
> Though I'm still wondering how they are going to trump Arceus.



There must be a way to trump Arceus.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Oy, I need to know... Why is my Shinx partner sometimes only doing 1 damage with every attack, despite usually being able to do atleast a hundred more?


----------



## Sen (Feb 10, 2010)

If you look at the pokemon subforum thread, Pek said that they are discussing it now   Not sure if someone said that here yet, just read it myself anyway.  

Also where are the pictures of the 5th generation?


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

I was gonna post them Julie, but Black Spirit just gave the link.  

And yeah, Tara posted that info here a few days ago I believe. Really exciting, to be honest. I'll be doing my best to keep it active. 



Golbez said:


> Oy, I need to know... Why is my Shinx partner sometimes only doing 1 damage with every attack, despite usually being able to do atleast a hundred more?



Perhaps because the Pokemon are much higher leveled, maybe?  I've never really had that happen to me before, so I couldn't tell you. D:


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Thing is that it does regular damage to some, but a few times while I've played, it just does 1 damage against the same type of pokemon, and I just don't get it.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Thing is that it does regular damage to some, but a few times while I've played, it just does 1 damage against the same type of pokemon, and I just don't get it.



I don't think I have an answer to that.  That's never happened to me before. D:


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 10, 2010)

OH SHIIIIIII 


Didn't see that one coming.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Damn, guess I'm just being unlucky or something. 

Now another complaint. Why are the clients for the missions so damn weak? I just lost because they got killed by Silver Wind 3 times.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

2Shea said:


> OH SHIIIIIII
> 
> 
> Didn't see that one coming.



I know, awesome isn't it? 



Golbez said:


> Damn, guess I'm just being unlucky or something.
> 
> Now another complaint. Why are the clients for the missions so damn weak? I just lost because they got killed by Silver Wind 3 times.



I guess so. 

And it's because the missions are meant to be challenging. If the clients were strong, they would have no need to post a mission on the job board.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 10, 2010)

Big versions of the images, since serebii are image-nazis and have a horrible site lol:

Ken Sugimori designs:


Anime Designs(for the movie):


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Those are pokemon alright, haha.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

I call dibs on getting an avy made out of Zoroark.


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2010)

FFFFUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Fine by me.


----------



## Sen (Feb 10, 2010)

You guys most so fast  

Thanks for the link too <3   Actually  have Serebii on my toolbar, probably should've known they'd be there. 

The designs are pretty cool, is it supposed to be a 4th Legendary Dog with an evolution then?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Avy requested.  (more like edited into a request I already had placed that hasn't been done yet. )



Sen said:


> You guys most so fast
> 
> Thanks for the link too <3   Actually  have Serebii on my toolbar, probably should've known they'd be there.
> 
> The designs are pretty cool, is it supposed to be a 4th Legendary Dog with an evolution then?



We know. 

And nope, it's supposed to be a 5th gen mascot-ish Pokemon (sort of like Lucario was for Gen 4, imo) who's supposed to be "Z" from the upcoming Pokemon movie Phantom Ruler Z (which also stars Celebi and the three legendary beasts).


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

♪ ♫ Pokemon mon mon. ♪ ♫


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Pokenom nom nom


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

If you're going to say it, say it right.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

No no nom nom.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Wurmple uses lovely kiss!

Golbez falls asleep!

:ho


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Wurmple isn't that awesome, you know.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Wurmple isn't that awesome, you know.


You clearly underestimate the power of Wurmple.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah, we've all heard that before.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

You're just trolling. 

A Taillow could beat a Wurmple.

A Magikarp could beat a Wurmple.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Heck, an Unown could beat a Wurmple.

In brigther news, I finally managed to finish Midnight Forest after getting my client killed a total of seven times, making me reset twice.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> You're just trolling.
> 
> A Taillow could beat a Wurmple.
> 
> A Magikarp could beat a Wurmple.





Golbez said:


> Heck, an Unown could beat a Wurmple.
> 
> In brigther news, I finally managed to finish Midnight Forest after getting my client killed a total of seven times, making me reset twice.



ofuck you guys.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

So does your Wurmple evolve into Silcoon or Cascoon?


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Golbez said:


> So does your Wurmple evolve into Silcoon or Cascoon?


My Wurmple is like Ash's Pikachu. It 
doesn't need to evolve to kickass.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

But technically, Ash's Pikachu is already evolved.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

!

Nobody likes a smartass.


----------



## Sima (Feb 10, 2010)

Wurmple? 

I only like it when it turns to a Silcoon, then a Beautifly


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Sima said:


> Wurmple?
> 
> I only like it when it turns to a Silcoon, then a Beautifly


Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Dustox is ugly.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Dustox is ugly.


Wurmple is adorable. pek


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

My avatar is adorable. pek


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Golbez said:


> My avatar is adorable. pek


Notrly. pek


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Hoppip family rules, and they've even helped me a giant load of times in the games.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Hoppip family rules, and they've even helped me a giant load of times in the games.


Want a cookie?


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd like to see you say the same for your Wurmple.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Breloom is obviously where all the action is.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

No sweat. 


I had Breloom soup last night.


----------



## Sima (Feb 10, 2010)

Caterpie owns over Wurmple


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

I assumed so. It's Effect Spore ability must have fucked up your brain somehow to make it think Wurmple is awesome when it really isn't.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

There's something about them Grass-Types.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

My Wurmple evolved!? 

Cascoon pek


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 10, 2010)

Breloom is inferior to Sceptile


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Some Grass types are awesome, like Hoppip line, Treecko line, Breloom, etc.  And Celebi too, and Skymin.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Goddammit, Asuma.


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2010)

Scyther and Yanma > Caterpie, Weedle and Wurmple. 

Thanks for the rep Death-kun, I'm now finally Ascendant.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Goddammit, Asuma.


 

My Pokemanz level fast.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

~M~ said:


> Breloom is inferior to Sceptile



I agree with this statement.

Leech Seeding a poisoned Breloom would be kind of funny though. 

Though considering Breloom should always try to have a Substitute, it shouldn't even be letting itself be seeded.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Deoxys > All except Hoppip and Torchic Family. 

And looks like I've finally evolved too, bwahaha.


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Some Grass types are awesome, like Hoppip line, Treecko line, Breloom, etc.  And Celebi too, and Skymin.



Bulbasaur?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Scyther and Yanma > Caterpie, Weedle and Wurmple.
> 
> Thanks for the rep Death-kun, I'm now finally Ascendant.



Scyther and Yanma.  Do not forget Heracross as well, or Shuckle. 

You're welcome. 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Bulbasaur?



Bulbasaur is cool, but I like other Grass types more than him.


----------



## Sima (Feb 10, 2010)

Pshh, forget all your grass and bug pokemon.

Vulpix owns all


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I agree with this statement.
> 
> Leech Seeding a poisoned Breloom would be kind of funny though.
> 
> Though considering Breloom should always try to have a Substitute, it shouldn't even be letting itself be seeded.


You can't Leech Seed Breloom.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Sima said:


> Pshh, forget all you're grass and bug pokemon.
> 
> Vulpix is where its at


My Wurmple just evolved. Show some respect.


----------



## Sima (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah into a Cascoon so I don't care.


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Scyther and Yanma.  Do not forget Heracross as well, or Shuckle.



I mentioned those two because they have a evo. 



> You're welcome.



pek



> Bulbasaur is cool, but I like other Grass types more than him.







Well its a good thing you said Treecko.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Sima said:


> Yeah into a Cascoon so I don't care.


Haters aren't welcome here.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Sima said:


> Pshh, forget all your grass and bug pokemon.
> 
> Vulpix owns all



The Grass and Bug types shall revolt. 



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> You can't Leech Seed Breloom.



Blah blah blah.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I mentioned those two because they have a evo.
> 
> :ohpek
> 
> ...



Scizor and Yanmega like to destroy. 

Treecko/Grovyle/Sceptile are superior.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Don't Blah me. 

Pokemon masters deserve respect.


----------



## Peter (Feb 10, 2010)

WE BE ROLLIN
THEY HATIN


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Don't Blah me.
> 
> Pokemon masters deserve respect.



You have a Cascoon. You are no master. 



Peter said:


> WE BE ROLLIN
> THEY HATIN



ALL THEM TRAINERS BE FIGHTIN' DIRTY


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey hey hey!  Cascoons are excellent Pokemon. Don't hate.


----------



## Peter (Feb 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> ALL THEM TRAINERS BE FIGHTIN' DIRTY



POKEORGY

Y/N?


----------



## Kek (Feb 10, 2010)

Tropius > all grass


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

Yea, it flies  also.....

Zorua is so cute!!! pek and Zoroark is pretty bad ass  I'm excited for fifth gen now


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

OMG Kiri I know.  Zorua is adorable. :3



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Hey hey hey!  Cascoons are excellent Pokemon. Don't hate.



It's funny how people confuse the word "fact" for "hate" nowadays. 



Peter said:


> POKEORGY
> 
> Y/N?



YES.



Kek said:


> Tropius > all grass



Skymin > Tropius.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 10, 2010)

5th Generation Pokemon #1 seems like a badass.


----------



## Sima (Feb 10, 2010)

Zorua is adorable, but have to say I am not impressed with the evolution.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

I found pics of it on Danbooru!!!!!!!!!!!!! pek I see my next set


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

Sima said:


> Zorua is adorable, but have to say I am not impressed with the evolution.



You leave Zoroark alone. It's totally badass  Oh, and did I not say "evil fox"?  I'm proud of myself


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

There's already fanart of it made, Kiri? 



Sima said:


> Zorua is adorable, but have to say I am not impressed with the evolution.



What, why?


----------



## Kek (Feb 10, 2010)

Both Zorua and Zororak just scream "I'm gonna fuck you up." 

Also, how the heck do you pronunce their names?


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm going with Zoro-ark for now.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> There's already fanart of it made, Kiri?
> 
> 
> 
> What, why?



There are only two pics (and they look awesome pek) and I would link them, but that isn't allowed since it's Danbooru, right? Plus, I'm making my next set out of them  Can you link Danbooru in vms/pms?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Kek said:


> Both Zorua and Zororak just scream "I'm gonna fuck you up."
> 
> Also, how the heck do you pronunce their names?



I'm saying it as "Zore-ooh-ah" and "Zo-roark", though I don't think the way I say Zorua is correct. I think the way I say Zoroark is right though.


----------



## Sima (Feb 10, 2010)

I just don't really like it for some reason xD it wasn't what I was expecting.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'm going with Zoro-ark for now.



Or maybe this is the right way. 



*Kiri Amane said:


> There are only two pics (and they look awesome pek) and I would link them, but that isn't allowed since it's Danbooru, right? Plus, I'm making my next set out of them  Can you link Danbooru in vms/pms?



It's alright, I will just look them up myself. 

EDIT: I see the two, they look pretty cool.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

Kek said:


> Both Zorua and Zororak just scream "I'm gonna fuck you up."
> 
> Also, how the heck do you pronunce their names?



Just pronounce them as they appear. Zo-rooa and Zo-Roark, kinda like the name. That's how I'm saying them anyway.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Or maybe this is the right way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know  I am soooo using them pek


----------



## Kek (Feb 10, 2010)

The first time I tried to say them, it was like a tounge-twister. xD

So, what do guys think the new versions will be called? I'm hoping Pokemon Topaz makes it's debut.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

That's my birthstone  Maybe Opal, Topaz, and whatever the birthstone for December is lol since Ruby, Sapphire, and Emerald are birth stones for the earlier months


----------



## Peter (Feb 10, 2010)

Kek said:


> So, what do guys think the new versions will be called? I'm hoping Pokemon Topaz makes it's debut.



this. pokemon topaz pek


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

I say Pokemon Garnet and Pokemon Peridot.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

And Topaz will be the epic 3rd game  Like Yellow, Crystal, Emerald, and Platinum


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm an Amethyst.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 10, 2010)

I say Pokemon Rusty.

Is it me or is this thread moving pretty fast lately?


----------



## Sima (Feb 10, 2010)

^ I agree with Amethyst

Garnet would be good toopek thats my birthstone


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

Garnet is January, Topaz is November, Opal is October, now what is Amethyst? I don't remember  but it's purple and pretty. I like the idea of it being one.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

It's hella fast after Sarutobi Asuma and I started discussing Grass and Bug-Types.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Amethyst is February. Which reminds me, it's my birthday in 3 days, ahahaha.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

Well, Amethyst, Opal, and Topaz  None of those colors have been used


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

This thread is going very fast indeed. 

Maybe they'll break away from the jewels though?

How about Pokemon Hydrogen and Pokemon Helium?


----------



## Sima (Feb 10, 2010)

Neither has Garnet I would rather it happen than Opal.

But I am all for a Amethyst


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

And Pokemon Neon  Chemistry has a use afterall 

I didn't mention Garnet because of Ruby. It's just a darker red.


----------



## Peter (Feb 10, 2010)

Pokemon Topaz and Opal.

i know it.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 10, 2010)

Personally I wouldn't mind them returning to colors lol.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Pokemon Thorium and Pokemon Promethium.


----------



## Sima (Feb 10, 2010)

They've had plenty of other reddish colours, they wouldn't through Garnet out...


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 10, 2010)

Pokemon Chrome and Pokemon Black.

Also, the prevo of the silhouette is cute, I want it.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Pokemon Sun/Pokemon Moon? 

Bah, then Solrock/Lunatone should've been legendaries.


----------



## Sima (Feb 10, 2010)

They would have been crappy legendaries if they were, I don't like them xD


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

I actually like them alot. But, yeah, as Legendaries they would probaly be rather underwhelming.


----------



## Sima (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah, they just aren't legendary material.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

Yea, they wouldn't be great legendaries and the 3rd game to Sun and Moon would be Twilight  and no, not the book lol


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd rather have Eclipse than Twilight.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

I want Pokemon Rose and Pokemon Violet.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh, Heart Gold and Soul Silver thread, how I love you. Through this I shall finally achieve a bigger avatar.

Almost half my posts are made in here.


----------



## Sima (Feb 10, 2010)

@Death-kun; I like the sounds of that:33


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 10, 2010)

How about Pokemon

Copper
Graphite
Iron
Steel
Juden
Lead


What's the Birth stone for September btw?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Have you requested senior membership yet? 

Also, I wouldn't mind a return to colors either. 

Pokemon Orange and Pokemon Purple?

I want my ORANGE ISLANDS.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I want Pokemon Rose and Pokemon Violet.



And the third game would be Crysanthemum  (forgive me if I didn't spell that correctly ) And when I mentioned Twilight, I was thinking of Zelda. I loved the Twilight in Twilight Princess


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Have you requested senior membership yet?
> 
> Also, I wouldn't mind a return to colors either.
> 
> ...



Yes, yes I have. And now I'm waiting. 

Legend of Zelda games. I love those.


----------



## Sima (Feb 10, 2010)

Pokemon Pink and Pokemon Purple


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

I say Pokemon Orange and Pink. Then, the 3rd game can be Purple


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Yes, yes I have. And now I'm waiting.
> 
> Legend of Zelda games. I love those.



Me too  and like you, I'd have to say a majority of my posts are from here too


----------



## Kek (Feb 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> This thread is going very fast indeed.
> 
> Maybe they'll break away from the jewels though?
> 
> How about Pokemon Hydrogen and Pokemon Helium?



Pokemon Uranium?


----------



## Sima (Feb 10, 2010)

Hmm, thats not a bad idea Kiri


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Pokemon Onyx and Pokemon Amethyst? A shiny black and shiny purple cover? :B


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 10, 2010)

What about Pokemon Moon and Pokemon Sun.

And then you can have the third one called Pokemon Eclipse.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

How about Pokemon Luna and Pokemon Sol? Sounds better than Moon and Sun.

And the third version can still be called Eclipse.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> How about Pokemon Luna and Pokemon Sol? Sounds better than Moon and Sun.
> 
> And the third version can still be called Eclipse.



That'd be way too close to Lunatone and Solrock.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

How about Pokemon Zeus, Pokemon Ra and then we get Pokemon Odin.


----------



## Sima (Feb 10, 2010)

Pokemon Ra

Oh my ra!


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 10, 2010)

Golbez said:


> How about Pokemon Zeus, Pokemon Ra and then we get Pokemon Odin.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

I still like Twilight to go with the sun and the moon. It's what's in between night and day, it makes more sense to me.


----------



## Kek (Feb 10, 2010)

Pokemon Nova?


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

Yu-gi-oh. 
Wasn't what I was thinking about though, Was just putting up "Main Gods" of different myths. 

And there's 10 members viewing this thread right now, woah.


----------



## Kek (Feb 10, 2010)

Argh. I'm trying to catch the Legendary birds in LeafGreen, I just threw lik 30 Ultra Balls at Articuno. Nada.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 10, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Yu-gi-oh.
> Wasn't what I was thinking about though, Was just putting up "Main Gods" of different myths.
> 
> And there's 10 members viewing this thread right now, woah.



This thread is on fire at the moment.

When ever I make a thread that gets popular I always look at what is the most posted thread and I've been seeing this thread go up slowly and is at number 3 just passed SF4. The other three are the PS3 and X360 thread and number 1 goes to SSBB but we'll take the crown soon.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 10, 2010)

I get tired of people saying how the original pokemon were the best. the first gen had a lot of unimpressive pokemon too.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

What does SSBB stand for?


----------



## Golbez (Feb 10, 2010)

It's Super Smash Bros Brawl


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh. My Wii currently doesn't work, so I haven't bought it. I love the original and Melee though. Weird thing is, I bought my Wii new in November. It isn't old at all  

Death-kun, you might like this pic I found. It has Jirachi in it.


----------



## Sima (Feb 10, 2010)

Its probably cause its fell over those few times

that picture is cute


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 10, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> I get tired of people saying how the original pokemon were the best. the first gen had a lot of unimpressive pokemon too.



It's nostalgia and because people always just love the original things.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 10, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I still like Twilight to go with the sun and the moon. It's what's in between night and day, it makes more sense to me.


Maybe but the word has been ruined. We'd never be able to refer to the game by it's title alone without Twilight fangirls thinking we're talking about Edward McSparklepants.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 10, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> What's the Birth stone for September btw?



Sapphire, so it's already been done lol. _(I'm September too)_


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

Sima said:


> Its probably cause its fell over those few times
> 
> that picture is cute



Not from heights though. Just on the floor, where it was sitting and it didn't fall recently before it started doing that.

Yea, I know


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> Maybe but the word has been ruined. We'd never be able to refer to the game by it's title alone without Twilight fangirls thinking we're talking about Edward McSparklepants.



Think of Zelda....Zelda!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

A wild Trapinch has appeared! 

Trapinch's are cute.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

They are  but Vibrava and Flygon are better pek


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Poor little Trapinch needs a evo.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

I just stated it's evos


----------



## Sima (Feb 10, 2010)

Flygon is the cutest of the three


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

I love Flygon and Vibrava pek


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I just stated it's evos


LOL. I forgot Trapinch evolves into them. !!!


----------



## Xaosin (Feb 10, 2010)

Does any one know when the next GEN of Pokemon is confirmed?


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Haunter Haunter.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

It's okay!!!!


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

♥TheBearjew♥ said:


> Does any one know when the next GEN of Pokemon is confirmed?



I think it has already been confirmed


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Haunter uses lick!

Thread has been paralyzed!


----------



## Rhythmic- (Feb 10, 2010)

Kinda late, but Zoroark looks nasty. As in the good nasty. 

And to that Lucario/Zoroark rivalry.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Da_Ultimate said:


> Kinda late, but Zoroark looks nasty. As in the good nasty.
> 
> And to that Lucario/Zoroark rivalry.


Haunter rapes them all.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Zoroark and Lucario shall fight to the death. 

*is eagerly awaiting my Zoroark avy ;~;*



*Kiri Amane said:


> Death-kun, you might like this pic I found. It has Jirachi in it.



Oh, I already got that pic saved.  I was planning on using it, but I already had requested something else, so I was going to wait a while before requesting something out of it. 

Thank you though.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Haunter uses lick!
> 
> Thread has been paralyzed!



How the hell does Cascoon evolve into Haunter?


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> How the hell does Cascoon evolve into Haunter?


Oh you know...


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Don't you geg me mister.

I want to know.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 10, 2010)

It died and didn't want to stay down.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Also guys, if you haven't seen this yet...

"This issue revealed both Zoroark and its pre-evolution Zorua and revealed that it is to be the key pok?mon of the 13th movie; Phantom Champion Zoroark. Based upon its classification, ばけぎつねポケモン, we are able to determine that it is the Phantom Champion as ばける means "to take the shape of" or "disguise oneself"."

If you guys didn't see the latest Pokemon Sunday, there was a trailer showing Ash facing off against a "dark" version of himself. Champagne Supernova first proposed this idea, but after reading this, I think it's safe to say that it's Zoroark that shape-shifted into the "dark" Ash that we saw in the trailer.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 10, 2010)

There's already a whole bunch of art on DA of Zoroark 

I knew it


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Zoroark is the Phantom Champion!

DOES LUCARIO HAVE AN AWESOME TITLE LIKE THAT? NO!

Zoroark will rape with shape-shifting abilities.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 10, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> There's already a whole bunch of art on DA of Zoroark
> 
> I knew it



Just made a quick DA search


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Zoroark is the Phantom Champion!
> 
> DOES LUCARIO HAVE AN AWESOME TITLE LIKE THAT? NO!
> 
> Zoroark will rape with shape-shifting abilities.



But can it stack up to the pimp of pimps, the whore of whores, the rapist of rapists, the ...*well you get the idea*... Ditto?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

I bet Zoroark can shape-shift into a Ditto too.

Hell, can Ditto transform into people? I don't think so, only Pokemon (well, Blue's Ditto in Pokemon Special can transform into more than just Pokemon, but that's besides the point ).

Zoroark is now part of the internet. Rule 34 now applies.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 10, 2010)

Hentai pics Zoroark will pop up on danbooru at the end of the day.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 10, 2010)

I wonder what Satoshi Tajiri(creator or Pokemon) thinks about fan-art and parodies, and also about Hentai?


----------



## Kek (Feb 10, 2010)

Lucario x Zoroark hentai


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

I want my Zoroark hentai NOW!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 10, 2010)

The 5th Gen Pokemon revealed.

And in a few hours Monferno will evolve into Infernape


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh yeah, new Pokemon episode in Japan, right?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 10, 2010)

Blast Evolution! Infernape!


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Once it evolves into Infernape, it'll beat Empoleon up with Close Combat or something. 

You can already predict that's what'll happen.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

This is madness!


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Needs moar Gengar.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Haunter > Gengar in coolness.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Well that's obvious.

But it still needs more Gengar.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Broken spoiler link.


----------



## Kek (Feb 10, 2010)

Check again.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Just checked it again!

... That doesn't seem bad.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

OFUCK MY EYES. WHY? WHY!?!?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 10, 2010)

Already?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

I DON'T SEE THE PROBLEM.

AT LEAST IT'S WELL DRAWN.

GOD. 

APPRECIATE THE BEAUTY!


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

What beauty? Mawile is more beautiful!


----------



## Kek (Feb 10, 2010)

I've never been a fan of pokemon x pokemon pairings. 

It is well drawn, I will give them that.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> What beauty? Mawile is more beautiful!



That's just disgusting.



Kek said:


> I've never been a fan of pokemon x pokemon pairings.
> 
> It is well drawn, I will give them that.



I do favor some Pokemon x Pokemon pairings. As long as they're well drawn and make sense, like Gardevoir x Gallade, Pikachu x Pikachu (because of Pokemon Special), Lucario x Zoroark (). But I'm really specific about what I like, so...

They must be bipedal, not bulky, compatible, cool/cute-looking, have some sort of logic behind them, etc. Two arms and two legs please.

And no porn. The Pokemon x Pokemon art must be cute and/or romantic.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Mawile? Disgusting? 

Mawile is amazing. Don't hate.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> That's just disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with this


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 10, 2010)

MUST. NOT. FAP


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Mawile? Disgusting?
> 
> Mawile is amazing. Don't hate.



Mawile, the only pure Steel type.

Coincidentally, the Pokemon that everyone forgets about.

Stantler is more memorable than Mawile.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I agree with this



I'm definitely not into furry porn. No thanks. 



omg laser pew pew! said:


> MUST. NOT. FAP



CONTROL YOURSELF, MAN. GET A HOLD OF YOURSELF.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Mawile, the only pure Steel type.
> 
> Coincidentally, the Pokemon that everyone forgets about.
> 
> Stantler is more memorable than Mawile.


Sad isn't it?  Pure steel type is good, it's too 
bad the only one doesn't have decent stats.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Sad isn't it?  Pure steel type is good, it's too
> bad the only one doesn't have decent stats.



Maybe an evo would do it good, who knows. It's so forgettable though.


----------



## Tools (Feb 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Stantler is more memorable than Mawile.



That's saying something.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 10, 2010)

I kinda feel like making pokemon avatars and sigs for people.  If anyone wants one, shout out.  I get to pick it though!


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Tools said:


> That's saying something.



I remember the only place to catch Stantler was in that grassy route that led up to Ecruteak City. The route past Sudowoodo.

Ah, those were good times. Stantler's Hypnosis always hit, no matter what.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Your Spoinks are not welcome here.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I'm definitely not into furry porn. No thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> CONTROL YOURSELF, MAN. GET A HOLD OF YOURSELF.



I was saying I didn't like it either 

And as for the Pokemon sig/avy making, I have a shop.....


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

But everybody loves a spoink!


----------



## Tools (Feb 10, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> I kinda feel like making pokemon avatars and sigs for people.  If anyone wants one, shout out.  I get to pick it though!



I'd take one- pretty please, haha.



Death-kun said:


> I remember the only place to catch Stantler was in that grassy route that led up to Ecruteak City. The route past Sudowoodo.
> 
> Ah, those were good times. Stantler's Hypnosis always hit, no matter what.



Yah I remember that too. Actually there is a pokemon that is even more forgotten than Stantler: Dunsparce.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

^ No way man. Dunsparce is epic.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm stealing your Spoinks


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I'm stealing your Spoinks


!

I'm calling momma Grumpig.


----------



## Tools (Feb 10, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> ^ No way man. Dunsparce is epic.



Epic- but forgotten. When was the last time you saw somebody use a Dunsparce? Shuckle was also at the bottom of the list (also very epic and awesome) and at least is has high defence and was used in the Battle Pike.


----------



## Sima (Feb 10, 2010)

Spoinks are cute


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

Tools said:


> Epic- but forgotten. When was the last time you saw somebody use a Dunsparce? Shuckle was also at the bottom of the list (also very epic and awesome) and at least is has high defence and was used in the Battle Pike.



I have a Dunsparce _and_ a Shuckle  On 4th gen that is. Platinum I believe


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

So how bout them Ledyba and Ledians? 
They're pretty forgotten, if i say so myself.


----------



## Tools (Feb 10, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I have a Dunsparce _and_ a Shuckle  On 4th gen that is. Platinum I believe



I've got them too, somewhere in one of my PCs. But did you ever use them in battles? (Actually might have used Shuckle but never Dunsparce.)


----------



## Sima (Feb 10, 2010)

I never really caught a Dunsparce


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

My new Mawile ava.


----------



## Sima (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks to cartoonish for me


----------



## Tools (Feb 10, 2010)

Sima said:


> I never really caught a Dunsparce



I spent hours looking for one on Silver and Gold. 1% chance of appearing.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

Tools said:


> I've got them too, somewhere in one of my PCs. But did you ever use them in battles? (Actually might have used Shuckle but never Dunsparce.)



I can't honestly say. I haven't played it in a while. I was playing Gold and Emerald, but now I'm playing Diamond. I deleted my old save file and started a new one


----------



## Tools (Feb 10, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I can't honestly say. I haven't played it in a while. I was playing Gold and Emerald, but now I'm playing Diamond. I deleted my old save file and started a new one



Lucky. I've restarted too many times. I want to play Heart Gold or Soul Silver now!


----------



## Sima (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats better.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 10, 2010)

The one pokemon everyone forgets is Quilfish.

At least Dunsparce gets flinch hax, and I've seen Shuckle dominate in some areas of Youtube.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> The one pokemon everyone forgets is Quilfish.
> 
> At least Stantler and Dunsparce get flinch hax, and I've seen Shuckle dominate in some areas of Youtube.


You kidding? Qwilfish makes a decent Pokemon on Rain Dance teams. 
I see him in battles way more than Dunsparce and Stantler.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

That was my first restart on one of the 4th gen games. I want my Leaf Green. This bastard won't give it back to me


----------



## Tools (Feb 10, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> That was my first restart on one of the 4th gen games. I want my Leaf Green. This bastard won't give it back to me



Attack him with your Venosaur!


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 10, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> The 5th Gen Pokemon revealed.
> 
> And in a few hours Monferno will evolve into Infernape



All I can say is if that episode isn't subbed for us quickly I know something is wrong. 

Such a highly anticipated episode should have a lot of attention.



Death-kun said:


> Oh yeah, new Pokemon episode in Japan, right?



Of course.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

Tools said:


> Attack him with your Venosaur!



I can't, he has it!


----------



## Tools (Feb 10, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I can't, he has it!



OH NOES! Quick get a Charizard!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 10, 2010)

Just think next month we'll know more of Zorua/Zoroark and maybe see some more Gen 5 Pokemon


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 10, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> You kidding? Qwilfish makes a decent Pokemon on Rain Dance teams.
> I see him in battles way more than Dunsparce and Stantler.



Really? I see Dunsparce and Stantler more than Quilfish though..


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 10, 2010)

Guys, obviously the least used pokemon are Scizor, Salamence and Kyogre. That's mainly because they suck


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

Speaking of 3rd gen legendaries....anyone have a Groudon they'd be willing to trade to me? I'll give you a nice Pokemon in return


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

Tools said:


> OH NOES! Quick get a Charizard!



Sima said that he said he sold it. He better hope for his life that he did not sell my game. Nothing hurts worse than a woman's scorn  (and yes, I know I probably didn't quote that correctly)


----------



## Sima (Feb 10, 2010)

Kyogre owwwwns 

but I has one


----------



## Tools (Feb 10, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Speaking of 3rd gen legendaries....anyone have a Groudon they'd be willing to trade to me? I'll give you a nice Pokemon in return



I've got a few but sadly my Wifi doesn't work with this internet.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 10, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Guys, obviously the least used pokemon are Scizor, Salamence and Kyogre. That's mainly because they suck



Maybe he first two, but Kyogre is one of the most badass legendaries. Much better than Groudon and Rayquaza.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

Mawile is teh coolest.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 10, 2010)

.:Jason:. said:


> Maybe he first two, but Kyogre is one of the most badass legendaries. Much better than Groudon and Rayquaza.



Nah

Kyogre sucks

Giga drain > Kyogre


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

.:Jason:. said:


> Maybe he first two, but Kyogre is one of the most badass legendaries. Much better than Groudon and Rayquaza.



If you hate Groudon so much, you should trade me one  I have Ruby, but it won't save anymore and it delted itself when it had a save file.


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 10, 2010)

What do you have in return for Groudon? I'm willing to trade mine.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

What do you want? I have a variety  What level is it?


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 10, 2010)

It's just at Level 45. I've never used it in the 4 years I've had it .

You willing to trade legendaries?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> It's just at Level 45. I've never used it in the 4 years I've had it .
> 
> You willing to trade legendaries?



But if you don't use it, is that really fair? All of my legendaries are high leveled and trained well, but which legendary do you want?


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 10, 2010)

Well if that's the case, then I won't ask for a legendary. Sorry......

List off the best pokes you're willing to trade, and I'll see if I like anything.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

Just list some you'd like. Like I said, I have a variety.


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 10, 2010)

Kay, 

Tyranitar
Crobat
1st gen starters (Probably with an item with it)
Gorbyss

Or any of the ridiculously annoying to get Anklet/bracelets you get from the battle frontier.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

I might have an extra Crobat and I know I have gen 1 starters. Gimme a sec to look. I have a Tyrannitar too, but I loves it. I'm sorry


----------



## Sima (Feb 10, 2010)

Closter is epic


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 10, 2010)

Cool FanArt of Zoroark:


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 10, 2010)

When i think of Lucario and Zoroark i can't help but think of this happening

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOGKa7bMuoE[/YOUTUBE]


That would be so fucking awesome


----------



## Sima (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats well drawn.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Kay,
> 
> Tyranitar
> Crobat
> ...



I have some baby Totodiles and Dratini's if you'd like on of those instead. I only have boys right now though. As for gen 1 starters, all I have right now is a baby Charmander. Oh, and I have Dratini eggs too if you'd rather have one of those over the boy. I also have a female Feraligatr and a baby boy Munchlax if that interests you.


----------



## Undead (Feb 10, 2010)

_Cloyster uses spikes!_

Watch your step boys and girls. :ho


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 10, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I have some baby Totodiles and Dratini's if you'd like on of those instead. I only have boys right now though. As for gen 1 starters, all I have right now is a baby Charmander. Oh, and I have Dratini eggs too if you'd rather have one of those over the boy. I also have a female Feraligatr and a baby boy Munchlax if that interests you.



Sorry dude, but most of that really isn't worth a Groudon....

Tack on an earthquake TM or leftovers to the Charmander, and I'll trade. Sorry, but that's all I'll really go for.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

Okay, I gave it an Earthquake tm to hold.

My friend code is 1806 0343 5446


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh, nice. I didn't think you'd go for that.

0689-2416-3816


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Oh, nice. I didn't think you'd go for that.
> 
> 0689-2416-3816



I have a bunch, I don't care. You sure you don't want the Feraligatr? It's in the high 30's. Oh, and it said the friend code was wrong.


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 11, 2010)

Nah, Charmander's good.

And My bad. It was 2146 instead of 2416. Try it now.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

Okay. We're trading


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 11, 2010)

Kiri check out Danbooru


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

Already on it. What do you want me to look at?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 11, 2010)

Type in Pokemon you'll see.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> It's just at Level 45. I've never used it in the 4 years I've had it .
> 
> You willing to trade legendaries?



Did you see my Pokemon? All level 100 besides Munchlax and that Charmander. The Glaceon and the Espeon were shiny too  and the Glaceon is a girl and the Espeon is a boy. They've bred plenty of Eevee babies for me  Sucks that the babies aren't shiny though. Is there a way to do that anybody?


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 11, 2010)

Man, I haven't gotten a poke to level 100 since I did it on my Red version with Charizard over 10 years ago. I can't imagine ever doing that again.... 

Did you get those shinies from your game, or trade for them?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't know, I know there's a method where when a foreign language pokemon breeds with one of the breeder's pokemon and that increases the chances of finding a Shiny, but it still is pretty rare.

I say keep breeding them and search.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

A friend in real life traded them to me. I also had a level 100 Feraligatr and Jirachi in my party too, but Munchlax was only at 20 and Charmander was 1 because I got it through GTS and I have't gotten to training it yet, but it's yours now  

OMG THAT EEVEE PIC WAS ADORABLE!!!!~

You got reps for that


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I don't know, I know there's a method where when a foreign language pokemon breeds with one of the breeder's pokemon and that increases the chances of finding a Shiny, but it still is pretty rare.
> 
> I say keep breeding them and search.



Damn, that Charmander I traded was Japanese  but I've literally bred at least 20 babies. Most are male too.


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 11, 2010)

Japanese Charmanders are the best kind  

Time to mass breed. It's almost pointless to IV breed with HG/SS so close, but I guess I will anyway.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

How do you IV train anyway? Somebody posted what they were a while back, but I don't know what you do to do it  Can you explain that? Oh, and I realized I have an extra Phione. It's at level 21 or 22. If you breed a female Charmander one day, I will gladly trade it to you for it


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 11, 2010)

You don't IV train, you IV breed. EVs is the ones you train

And now your next question will be 'What are IVs and EVs?'


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 11, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> How do you IV train anyway? Somebody posted what they were a while back, but I don't know what you do to do it  Can you explain that? Oh, and I realized I have an extra Phione. It's at level 21 or 22. If you breed a female Charmander one day, I will gladly trade it to you for it



Oh shit. I'm gonna hold you to that. You have any natures you want?

As for IV breeding, it's ridiculously hard to explain, so I won't. I'll just give you the guide I used to learn.



It'll be so much easier in HG/SS....


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You don't IV train, you IV breed. EVs is the ones you train
> 
> And now your next question will be *'What are IVs and EVs?'*



Okay then, you can answer that question.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Oh shit. I'm gonna hold you to that. You have any natures you want?
> 
> As for IV breeding, it's ridiculously hard to explain, so I won't. I'll just give you the guide I used to learn.
> 
> ...



Holy shit it's 8 pages  and alrighty. I want one with good IV's so I can test this shit


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

Steelix penetrated my Cloyster.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Type in Pokemon you'll see.



I was gonna vm you, but it wouldn't let me since you aren't a friend. Click my spoiler


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Steelix penetrated my Cloyster.



That sounds so wrong in so many ways


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 11, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Steelix penetrated my Cloyster.



Oh baby         .


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Oh baby         .



 Oh goodness.


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

Steelix used penetrate!
It's super effective!

Cloyster used hydro pump!
It's super effective!

Steelix used roar!


----------



## Golbez (Feb 11, 2010)

Gah, I can't follow this anymore.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

Me either. When I got on today there were like 10 unread pages. I had to start at 154  And if you didn't see this.....


Click


----------



## Golbez (Feb 11, 2010)

I saw it, I saw it. I was speaking of moons and rocks and amethysts and suns and gods and all kinds of crap yesterday.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 11, 2010)

Another month till we find out anything new about Gen 5


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't like long waits


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 11, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Me either. When I got on today there were like 10 unread pages. I had to start at 154  And if you didn't see this.....
> 
> 
> Click



You're just a tad bit late to the news


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

No, I already knew  I just reposted it in case Golbez didn't know. Afterall, it was buried by like 20 pages of posts


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

Goodnight guys.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 11, 2010)

I followed everything that happened yesterday, though.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

I read through all of the pages I missed. I suppose I should stop sleeping so I can keep up


----------



## Munak (Feb 11, 2010)

So what exactly are we looking at here? A legendary dark type?

I assumed it is since they are making a movie out of it. 

But then again, Lucario had a movie.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

It has a pre-evolved form, so I would say it's like Lucario


----------



## Munak (Feb 11, 2010)

Then, let me be the first to say it is damn cute. 

Move over, you yellow rat.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

You aren't the first


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 11, 2010)

It's the dark type version of Lucario.

More badass looking too.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 11, 2010)

New set. And I agree, Zorue and Zoroark are more badass than Lucario and Riolu will ever be.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

I saved that pic on Danbooru earlier  and I agree that they are more badass _and_ cuter


----------



## Golbez (Feb 11, 2010)

It's cute, but I don't like how its feet are without toes or anything. It kinda annoys me.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

You talking about the new Pokemon, right? It doesn't bother me


----------



## Robert Haydn (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm not going to be able to buy this game until about 2 weeks after the release. Does that mean I can't get the Poke Walker thing?


----------



## Frieza (Feb 11, 2010)

I like Lucario more than Zoroark.. it looks like Shadow the Hedgehog.


----------



## Tools (Feb 11, 2010)

I never liked Lucario, nor am I really liking Zoroark either. But heck the 5th Gen is still only coming out in a while, so I'll wait before judging again.


----------



## valerian (Feb 11, 2010)

Golbez said:


> It's cute, but I don't like how its feet are without toes or anything. It kinda annoys me.



Yet you like Spinda who ears are the same as its eyes.  Besides it adds to the cuteness factor. .


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

Spinda is fucking awesome.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

God damn, there was about 5+ pages of new posts while I was gone. 

New set anyway.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 11, 2010)

I got a Joy Seed. 
And now I'm Hyper Rank.


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

Death-kun should change his name to Slowpoke. 

Congrats Golbez.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 11, 2010)

Death-Kun should stay around more often, since he has even more knowledge than I do.


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm a Alakazam in real lifez. I haz more knowledge than all of uuu'z.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

Golbez said:


> I got a Joy Seed.
> And now I'm Hyper Rank.



Oh, just wait until you find Golden Seeds. 



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Death-kun should change his name to Slowpoke.
> 
> Congrats Golbez.



lolwhy?


----------



## Golbez (Feb 11, 2010)

So when do I get to continue the story anyway? I know that there's... Something... awaiting later on. (No spoilers please) 

Need to take care of the Shaymin Village first?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Death-Kun should stay around more often, since he has even more knowledge than I do.



Well, I do have school, so I can't be around 24/7. 



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I'm a *Alakazam* in real lifez. I haz more knowledge than all of *uu*u'z.



The only parts of this post that make sense are the bold parts. Alakazam stays in UU where it belongs.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 11, 2010)

I have school too, and I'm on all the time really. Nothing really prevents us from surfing the net while at school.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

Golbez said:


> So when do I get to continue the story anyway? I know that there's... Something... awaiting later on. (No spoilers please)
> 
> Need to take care of the Shaymin Village first?



Yup, you need to take care of Shaymin Village first. Then more stuff ends up happening later.


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow Jason. 

Sharp eyes  you got thar.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 11, 2010)

Very well, but I think I wanna increase my rank atleast once more first.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll end up alternating between my Zoroark and Quagsire avys it seems. Cannot deny the awesomeness of Wooper. 



Golbez said:


> I have school too, and I'm on all the time really. Nothing really prevents us from surfing the net while at school.



Well, NF is blocked at my school, as well as a bunch of other things. My school day ends at 12:50 PM though nowadays, so I'd rather come home than stay at school and end up getting home at 3:00 PM.  I have other free periods, but they're in the middle of the day, so I don't bother going home just to have to come back. Not like I really can anyway


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Wow Jason.
> 
> Sharp eyes  you got thar.



My eyes are sharper than daggers. 



Golbez said:


> Very well, but I think I wanna increase my rank atleast once more first.



I say get to Master Rank at least?


----------



## Golbez (Feb 11, 2010)

Eh, I dunno how the ranks go, or if it's even beneficial at all other than the items you get when you increase rank.

Anyway, I'm also starting to think of a team for HG/SS - that is if I can cheat. 
Right now I have 
1: Obvious Fire-Type
2: Obvious Grass-Type 
3: Raikou or Uxie as my single Legendary

And then that's it.


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

Can you do swords dance with your eyes then?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Eh, I dunno how the ranks go, or if it's even beneficial at all other than the items you get when you increase rank.
> 
> Anyway, I'm also starting to think of a team for HG/SS - that is if I can cheat.
> Right now I have
> ...



When you start hitting the different Master Rank ranks, you unlock new dungeons. There's three different Master Ranks, and each one unlocks a new dungeon. You can recruit Suicune, Entei and Raikou from these dungeons, but only if you accept the challenge letters they send (a random Pokemon in Spinda's Cafe at the entrance gives you these challenge letters). Then once you reach Guildmaster Rank, you unlock Inferno Cave.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Can you do swords dance with your eyes then?



Yes I can actually.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 11, 2010)

Hmm, I see. How long till Master from Hyper Rank?


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

What are you guys talking about?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Hmm, I see. How long till Master from Hyper Rank?



It shouldn't be too much.  You're going to rage more at Guildmaster Rank than anything else. It takes 75,000 points to advance from the third Master Rank to Guildmaster Rank. 



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> What are you guys talking about?



Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 11, 2010)

That's... Alot. Though I guess if you can do the 1500+ points jobs, it might not be all that hard.


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

Are those games good? I never looked into those dungeon games.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 11, 2010)

Well, the genre of the game is Dungeon Crawler, so it's quite different, and might end up boring alot of people fast.

However, these games have an actual story - and a good one at that.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes, the Mystery Dungeon games are excellent. 



Golbez said:


> That's... Alot. Though I guess if you can do the 1500+ points jobs, it might not be all that hard.



You should be getting a lot of those 1000+ points jobs, right? Even 800 can be considered good. Sure it takes a while, but you can sure find some good stuff along the way. :3


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

What exactly do you do in that game, and does it have wifi?


----------



## Golbez (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm doing two 600 point missions in Mystifying Woods as we speak.


----------



## Kek (Feb 11, 2010)

Do they take longer to beat than the normal Pokemon games? It seems like there a shit load to do in them from your discussion.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 11, 2010)

Well, that depends really. If you go all out in games like Platinum and HG/SS with Level 100 and IVs and EVs and what do I know, they may last even longer than the Mystery Dungeon games.

But yes, when you've beaten the game, you're basically only halfway done. Heck, my Shinx partner and I were only level 38 or so when the Main story was over.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> What exactly do you do in that game, and does it have wifi?





Even I get tired of running my mouth sometimes. Just read that. 



Golbez said:


> I'm doing two 600 point missions in Mystifying Woods as we speak.



Ooh, the Kecleon Shops there are good to steal from. They have evolution items. 



Kek said:


> Do they take longer to beat than the normal Pokemon games? It seems like there a shit load to do in them from your discussion.



It took me 20-25 hours to beat the main game, I forget how long to beat the post-game plot. I currently have 111 hours on it though.


----------



## Hylian (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a question and i hope u guys can help me: i've been thinking of getting a adamant or jolly feraligatr (not sure which nature yet), with this moveset:

waterfall (STAB move)
swords dance
ice punch (type coverage for grass)
earthquake (type coverage for electc)

but now i just found out that totodile can get aqua jet and dragon dance as egg moves..

what do u guys think of the moveset? does it need to be improved and should i incorporate these egg moves into the moveset..or do i not waste my time breeding for the egg moves?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

I say just breed Dragon Dance onto it to replace Swords Dance. If you're using Dragon Dance to increase your Attack and Speed, using Aqua Jet seems pointless, as you'd be fast enough after using Dragon Dance once or twice to use your other moves.

On the other hand though, I'd say replace Waterfall with Aqua Jet if you plan on keeping Swords Dance. With all that Attack power, you want a good physical STAB priority move that will be able to dent things faster than you.

The other two moves are okay where they are. 

So I say either...

Aqua Jet
Swords Dance
Ice Punch
Earthquake

or...

Waterfall
Dragon Dance
Ice Punch
Earthquake

With the first moveset, I recommend an Adamant nature. With the second moveset, I recommend a Jolly nature.


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

Jason, are you training to be a Pokemon researcher like 
Professor Oak?  You sure know your stuff.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Jason, are you training to be a Pokemon researcher like
> Professor Oak?  You sure know your stuff.



I _am_ Professor Oak.


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

Nah but really, I'm like a Pokemon Encyclopedia lol.

Ask me anything.


----------



## Tools (Feb 11, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Nah but really, I'm like a Pokemon Encyclopedia lol.
> 
> Ask me anything.



How much does a Chikorita weigh?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

Tools said:


> How much does a Chikorita weigh?



Damn, that's like putting me on the spot. 

Um, isn't it about 15 pounds? I remember it being between 10 and 15 pounds.


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 11, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


>



I remember seeing it for the first time and I nearly fell out of my bed.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

Sudowoodo weighs as much as the male protagonist from the Diamond and Pearl games. 

That's something I definitely haven't forgotten.


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

Sudowoodo is awesome.  
Its wood rivals Shodai's.


----------



## Tools (Feb 11, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Damn, that's like putting me on the spot.
> 
> Um, isn't it about 15 pounds? I remember it being between 10 and 15 pounds.



Close, 14.1 pounds.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 11, 2010)

It has nothing on Yamato Wood.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

Tools said:


> Close, 14.1 pounds.



Ah darn it, I was close. 

Ask something else.


----------



## Kek (Feb 11, 2010)

If you're so smart, Deathkun, then tell me the names of the 5th generation starters.


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Ah darn it, I was close.
> 
> Ask something else.


ENCYCLOPEDIA MY ASS


----------



## Tools (Feb 11, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Ah darn it, I was close.
> 
> Ask something else.



First move Umbreon learns by Level up.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 11, 2010)

Damn, I feel like such a cheater, taking Joy Seeds as rewards for Wonder Mail missions. 

And how much must I wait before I can get a bigger avatar?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

Kek said:


> If you're so smart, Deathkun, then tell me the names of the 5th generation starters.



Does not compute. Please try again later. 



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> ENCYCLOPEDIA MY ASS



I was .9 pounds off. Give me a break. 



Tools said:


> First move Umbreon learns by Level up.



Sand Attack. Considering you can have a level 2 Umbreon, it's first level up move is the same as Eevee's and every other Eeveelution's first level up move. 



Golbez said:


> Damn, I feel like such a cheater, taking Joy Seeds as rewards for Wonder Mail missions.
> 
> And how must I wait before I can get a bigger avatar?



That's not being a cheater. D:

And I dunno. ;~;


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

Encyclopedia's are supposed to be spot on. 

I am dissapoint.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 11, 2010)

I remember trying to get to Guild Master rank, that was fucking torture.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Encyclopedia's are supposed to be spot on.
> 
> I am dissapoint.



Well you're a loser. 



Atlantic Storm said:


> I remember trying to get to Guild Master rank, that was fucking torture.



It wasn't too bad.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes Jason, it was.


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

How can a Pokemon Master be a loser?


----------



## Golbez (Feb 11, 2010)

If I had a Rare Candy for every damn Light Screen, Protect or Flash TM I've found, I would be a very high level right now.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Yes Jason, it was.



75000 points isn't that much. 



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> How can a Pokemon Master be a loser?



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Tools (Feb 11, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Sand Attack. Considering you can have a level 2 Umbreon, it's first level up move is the same as Eevee's and every other Eeveelution's first level up move.


Correct! Good job.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

I knew I would be able to remember that.  I am well versed in the Eeveelutions.


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't need to prove anything to a trainer below my level.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh, looks like Master Rank was after Hyper. Awesome.


----------



## Tools (Feb 11, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I knew I would be able to remember that.  I am well versed in the Eeveelutions.



Oh really. I've got one, how many Eevees could you get legally in Gold and Silver?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 11, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> 75000 points isn't that much.
> 
> 
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen.



No but the amount of times I tried to get the points was hard. What's worse is to begin with I only did hard missions with specific rewards


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

Tools said:


> Oh really. I've got one, how many Eevees could you get legally in Gold and Silver?



As many as you wanted. You get one from Bill in Goldenrod after talking to him in Ecruteak, or purchase as many from the Gamecorner as you wanted. Then there's breeding of course.


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

I thought you could only get one.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I thought you could only get one.



You get one from Bill and can buy them at the Gamecorner in Gold and Silver. In Crystal though, you could only get one from Bill.


----------



## Tools (Feb 11, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> As many as you wanted. You get one from Bill in Goldenrod after talking to him in Ecruteak, or purchase as many from the Gamecorner as you wanted. Then there's breeding of course.



Man I thought I had you.


----------



## Sima (Feb 11, 2010)

I didn't know you could buy them in the Game Corner


----------



## Tools (Feb 11, 2010)

Sima said:


> I didn't know you could buy them in the Game Corner



But only in Gold and Silver.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 11, 2010)

I want your avy Death


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

You cannot have.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 11, 2010)

*Steals*


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

You should not steal my Zoroark avy.

Shame on you.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 11, 2010)

But it's so awesome


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

You should find another picture of Zoroark and request an avy from that.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

lol 403 Forbidden. 

Also, you might want to get rid of that link. It's against forum rules to post links to Danbooru.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh well just check it out on there.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh no you don't  I already claimed those two Danbooru pics pages ago for set usage


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 11, 2010)

Too bad for both of you, I'm gonna use them! xD


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

I actually claimed them though  Ask Death-kun cause I was gonna link them to him on vm or pm 

And you have Durarara!! and I also thought you were too lazy to change sets often? Oooo, got you there


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

I should summon my squirtle squad on you fools.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 11, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I should summon my squirtle squad on you fools.



How many Pokes have you had in your avatar now?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

My Pokemon would own your Squirtle squad


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> How many Pokes have you had in your avatar now?


Why do you ask?  I have every Pokemon at my disposal. A Pokemon Master like myself caught them all, so it's alright for me to show off my collection. 



*Kiri Amane said:


> My Pokemon would own your Squirtle squad


Keep dreaming.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

Wi-fi battle then?


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 11, 2010)

...................


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> ...................


 

Hello fellow Squirtle.


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Wi-fi battle then?


I would, but I'm at college right now. 

I'll hold you to it though.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

Charmander was here, Squirtle is a loser.


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Charmander was here, Squirtle is a loser.


Fire doesn't beat water fool.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 11, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Hello fellow Squirtle.



'ello 'ello


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Fire doesn't beat water fool.



Tell that to Ash's Charizard beating Gary's Blastoise like a bitch.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

Anyone up for a wi-fi battle then? I'm bored and for those of you who have IV bred and EV trained you'll probably win cause I didn't do any of that


----------



## Tools (Feb 11, 2010)

TWO SQUIRTLES! 

I should change to a pokemon set.


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> 'ello 'ello


A ditto eh?  -Looks at your custom title-
You copy cat. Stealin mah style. 


Death-kun said:


> Tell that to Ash's Charizard beating Gary's Blastoise like a bitch.


Fuck the anime.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Hello fellow Squirtle.



Tis not a Squirtle, tis a Ditto


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 11, 2010)

Tools said:


> TWO SQUIRTLES!
> 
> I should change to a pokemon set.



Look again


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Fuck the anime.



Tell that to my Charizard beating my rival's Blastoise like a bitch.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Speaking of the anime, this is my favorite fight.
> All of you should watch this epic battle. NAO.


----------



## Tools (Feb 11, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> Look again



Ok...I still see two Squirtles.


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> It's a little c*old* in here.


Epic battle is still epic.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

Charizard VS Blaziken was pretty epic as well.

As well as Pikachu VS Rhydon.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 11, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Speaking of the anime, this is my favorite fight.
> All of you should watch this epic battle. NAO.


----------



## Tools (Feb 11, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Epic battle is still epic.



SO EPIC! I remember seeing this episode on TV, I was all super excited!


----------



## Tools (Feb 11, 2010)

Ash vs. Drake in the Orange League was pretty cool too.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

Tools said:


> Ok...I still see two Squirtles.



Read their custom titles


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

Pikachu vs Rhydon? That was against Blaine too right?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah, Pikachu VS Rhydon was against Blaine. Famous for "AIM FOR THE HORN!"



Tools said:


> Ash vs. Drake in the Orange League was pretty cool too.



Definitely this.

It took four of Ash's Pokemon to bring down his Dragonite.


----------



## Tools (Feb 11, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Read their custom titles



IT'S A DITTO!



Death-kun said:


> Definitely this.
> 
> It took four of Ash's Pokemon to bring down his Dragonite.



Awesome battle!


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

I was sad Brock didn't really battle too much during the 
series. Brock got the coolest Pokemon in my opinion.

Geodude, Steelix, Crobat, Vulpix, Ludicolo, Mudkip, Forretress, etc.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 11, 2010)

Tools said:


> IT'S A DITTO!



........


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

Sad thing is that the originals have been off the air for so long, I don't remember that battle


----------



## Tools (Feb 11, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> ........



Funny cause Ash just said that in the video I'm watching (Ash vs. Drake)


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 11, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Sad thing is that the originals have been off the air for so long, I don't remember that battle



This is what you need to jump start your memories:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTK5RqZ64CE[/YOUTUBE]

Still one of the best anime intros I've seen, and I've seen a lot of animes.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

Tools said:


> Funny cause Ash just said that in the video I'm watching (Ash vs. Drake)



Oh yeah, where he exclaims "IT'S A DITTO!"


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

Prepare for trouble, and make it double. 

 Team Rocket was so lame.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> This is what you need to jump start your memories:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTK5RqZ64CE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Still one of the best anime intros I've seen, and I've seen a lot of animes.



I still know all the words  but I still don't remember the Drake battle


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 11, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Prepare for trouble, and make it double.
> 
> Team Rocket was so lame.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMqtfopBQvc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMqtfopBQvc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


FUCK. I remember that.


----------



## Tools (Feb 11, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Oh yeah, where he exclaims "IT'S A DITTO!"



Exactly ha.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

Team Rocket is not lame.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 11, 2010)

I just thought

Castform looks like a pair of balls and a dick.......


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMqtfopBQvc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



I loved that


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bG7qhRzWf_0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tools (Feb 11, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> I just thought
> 
> Castform looks like a pair of balls and a dick.......



If you look at it awkwardly, yes it is.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

Poor Butch  I remember that too.


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> I just thought
> 
> Castform looks like a pair of balls and a dick.......


You transformed into me again? 

And LOL, thanks for giving me a wrong image.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 11, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I always found them annoying. I like Cassidy
> & Butch more than Jessie & James.
> 
> Watch this guys.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apwSyvifTiI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]





Is the current anime any good?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> I just thought
> 
> Castform looks like a pair of balls and a dick.......



I realized that a long time ago. 

Curse you internet, curse you.


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't watch the current anime. Ever since 
the voice changes, it's sucked balls. 

They should call Butch, Bitch.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

I want to watch Phantom Champion Zoroark. I wish it would hurry up and be released already.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 11, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I want to watch Phantom Champion Zoroark. I wish it would hurry up and be released already.



I'm going to wait till it comes out in English, when ever that's going to be. I don't like switching anime from one language to another, the voices never feel right.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Has anyone seen Brock with his eyes open? Watch this


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

Brock's eyes cannot be unseen. 



Black Spirit said:


> I'm going to wait till it comes out in English, when ever that's going to be. I don't like switching anime from one language to another, the voices never feel right.



I barely know their English voices anymore, so I'll have no problem listening to it in Japanese and reading English subtitles.


----------



## Tools (Feb 11, 2010)

Brock's eyes make pokemon cry.


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

Tools said:


> Brock's eyes make pokemon cry.


Made me cry too.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

Your Castform looks stupid.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh Brock....I saw a bunch of funny pics on Danbooru with him. It had the Pokemon womens in bikini's and in one he was stuck and buried in the sand with Croagunk standing over him and in the other one he was blasting off surrounded by a yellow light


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEtzhAt5_bo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEtzhAt5_bo[/YOUTUBE]



  I saw that  James has some big titties!


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

I love the banned episodes. You guys heard about the Pokemon episode that was banned because it gave hundreds of children in Japan seizures right? It had something to do with Porygon.  It's on Youtube.  And I watched it. 

I will share and give you all a seizure.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 11, 2010)

Satan cries when he dreams of Brock with his eyes open.


----------



## Sima (Feb 11, 2010)

Banned episodes, they are always fun to watch


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 11, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> Is the current anime any good?



When has the anime been good?


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 11, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> When has the anime been good?



When it first started


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 11, 2010)

Paul is the only good thing about the anime right.

But Ash's Monferno just evolved and he's getting Torterra soon.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

I want to use a Qwilfish.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

Okay guys, I'm gonna post this, but you can't use it okay? This is gonna be my next sig, so no stealing. ;~;


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 11, 2010)

Look at blissey in the center of all of them

What a whore


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

The fat cow's appetite for sex is never satiated.

She just keeps dishing out those eggs of hers like she's the Easter Bunny.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 11, 2010)

She's totally thrusting one of her eggs in meganium


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

And Wobbuffet is taking her from behind.

Oh the horror!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 11, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> When it first started



Are you serious?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Okay guys, I'm gonna post this, but you can't use it okay? This is gonna be my next sig, so no stealing. ;~;



 I was going to use that! Found it like 3 days ago  oh well..


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I was going to use that! Found it like 3 days ago  oh well..



I was looking up Qwilfish art on Danbooru, and there were only 4 or 5 results.  And that was one of them, so I saved it. 

Well, if you wanna use it, you can. You did find it first after all. :3 And I just got this set of mine, so I won't be requesting anything else for at least 4 or 5 days.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

I wasn't gonna use it right now, so it's okay. I'm fine so long as I get to keep my Zorua (which I claimed like yesterday )


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I wasn't gonna use it right now, so it's okay. I'm fine so long as I get to keep my Zorua (which I claimed like yesterday )



You can keep that of course, seeing as I already have a Zoroark avy. So I have no need for anything Zorua related now.  And you did find them first after all.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

Yea, from lack of anything better to do. I have no life right now


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 11, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEtzhAt5_bo[/YOUTUBE]



MUST. NOT. FAP. AGAIN


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

Funny that James would have to be the one with the most impressive bust  somehow, it doesn't surprise me though


----------



## Sima (Feb 11, 2010)

James is a sexy bitch


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

Sima said:


> James is a sexy bitch



 Makes me think of that Youtube vid you sent me


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm feeling a little ill from seeing that...


----------



## Sima (Feb 11, 2010)

Which youtube vid?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh wait, nvm. It had something to do with a bomb and the word bitch I think (it was Durarara)


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I'm feeling a little ill from seeing that...



What has been seen cannot be unseen.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I'm feeling a little ill from seeing that...



Was that your first time seeing that?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 11, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> And Wobbuffet is taking her from behind.
> 
> Oh the horror!



WYNAUT?!?!?!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 11, 2010)

James has the best boobs in the series.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> WYNAUT?!?!?!



WELL THAT WAS ONIX-PECTED!

AHAHAHA!


----------



## Sima (Feb 11, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Oh wait, nvm. It had something to do with a bomb and the word bitch I think (it was Durarara)



Oh the Izaya Orihara amv. It was to the song Bitch I'm the Bomb.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> James has the best boobs in the series.



Agreed  I hate how in pics on like Danbooru that they make May/Haruka the bustiest. That should be Misty/Kasumi  afterall, she is the oldest


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

Sima said:


> Oh the Izaya Orihara amv. It was to the song Bitch I'm the Bomb.



Yea, that's it


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 11, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Agreed  I hate how in pics on like Danbooru that they make May/Haruka the bustiest. That should be Misty/Kasumi  afterall, she is the oldest


This is mainly due to a common stance on May's design people seem to have. The fact that she has a noticeable chest at all at the age of 10 amuses them so she's often depicted as having a large chest when it's actually a fairly average size. I suppose it makes sense when drawing an older version of May but it's used for May in general.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 11, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> This is mainly due to a common stance on May's design people seem to have. The fact that she has a noticeable chest at all at the age of 10 amuses them so she's often depicted as having a large chest when it's actually a fairly average size. I suppose it makes sense when drawing an older version of May but it's used for May in general.



That and she is the bustiest of them all in both the anime and the games. Kasumi fails anyways.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 11, 2010)

Dawn is the biggest lolicon bait though.


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

Castform has been ignored?


----------



## Kek (Feb 11, 2010)

Kasumi is the best.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

Haruka is not the bustiest in the game/anime and Kasumi is not fail  In fact, I thought Haruka was rather flat


----------



## Sima (Feb 11, 2010)

Vulpix and Zorua I want to use the picture


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

You can use it later, our set is done


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 11, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Was that your first time seeing that?



No. I just don't like seeing it.



omg laser pew pew! said:


> WYNAUT?!?!?!





Death-kun said:


> WELL THAT WAS ONIX-PECTED!
> 
> AHAHAHA!



GAH PUNS! ACK!



*Kiri Amane said:


> Agreed  I hate how in pics on like Danbooru that they make May/Haruka the bustiest. That should be Misty/Kasumi  afterall, she is the oldest



Age does not determine bust size.


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

That was a terrible pun. 

FUCKYES 6K POSTS.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 11, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> FUCKYES 6K POSTS.



Congrats: You have no life. (Kidding...)


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 11, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> No. I just don't like seeing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know that, but they are drawn characters. You think they'd have some determining factor as to who's bigger.


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Congrats: You have no life. (Kidding...)


Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 11, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I know that, but they are drawn characters. You think they'd have some determining factor as to who's bigger.



You mean the official artists or the fanartists?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 12, 2010)

Both I suppose. They were all pretty much the same size in the anime.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 12, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Both I suppose. They were all pretty much the same size in the anime.



... At times the anime makes them all look a little bit bigger in the case of fanservice...

But fanartists tend to go a little too far, but that also depends on the artist there as well. Male artists tend to draw girls a little bit more bustier than when a female draws the same character, unless he's going for another aspect, such as legs or ass. (Or in some cases, panty shots.)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2010)

Please don't stray too far off topic people.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 12, 2010)

I was just wondering cause a lot of times Haruka/May is made the biggest. I have seen pics with kasumi/Misty biggest though. I just figured she would be what with her model sisters and since she's older and has had time to grow even bigger other than May/Haruka and Dawn/Hikari.

Yes, boobies are win 

Edit: Who's excited about the nearing arrival of HG/SS's release? 

This thread is never talking about HG/SS anymore


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I was just wondering cause a lot of times Haruka/May is made the biggest. I have seen pics with kasumi/Misty biggest though. I just figured she would be what with her model sisters and since she's older and has had time to grow even bigger other than May/Haruka and Dawn/Hikari.
> 
> Yes, boobies are win
> 
> ...



*taps FC sign if you want a general pokemon convo thread*


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 12, 2010)

No, I was just speaking in general. It's mostly 5th gen talk lately and other Pokemon games.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 12, 2010)

Gah, I leave for a few hours and everyone starts talking about bust size?! 

Seriously, discuss that outside of the game thread.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 12, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Gah, I leave for a few hours and everyone starts talking about bust size?!
> 
> Seriously, discuss that outside of the game thread.


I think the conversation is pretty much over though.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 12, 2010)

Good, then everything is as it should be.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 12, 2010)

What's to discuss?

The games come out next month and that's also when we'll know more about Zorua and Zoroark.


----------



## Sen (Feb 12, 2010)

Actually you know, it kind of sucks that the new generation will be released after HG/SS since just as we finally get to play that then in Japan they will already be catching all the new pokemon  

But at least I'm assuming we can trade over.  On that note, they should make trading between games easier like from firered/ruby/etc to the D/P/P games since not everyone has two games to trade between  

Since there isn't some actual quick way to trade between Diamond/Pearl/Platinum with HG/SS, right?


----------



## Undead (Feb 12, 2010)

Since we know a fifth generation is coming 
soon, I'm probably not going to get HG / SS. :S


----------



## Golbez (Feb 12, 2010)

Electrode used Explosion.


----------



## Munak (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm a Golduck, I suppose. DAMP! 

Anyways, if we already have info on Gen5 this early, how long do you guys suppose it'll take before they release it?

Bet it's 2 and a half years. Getting Gen5 by Dec 2012. (And hopefully the bird trio will save the world lol.)


----------



## Golbez (Feb 12, 2010)

I thought the bird trio was the cause of everything screwing up, because they're fighting each other.


----------



## Munak (Feb 12, 2010)

So we need Ash? NAOOOO!


----------



## Golbez (Feb 12, 2010)

Screw Ash, let Ho-Oh take care of it or something.


----------



## Undead (Feb 12, 2010)

Weavile is more suitable.


----------



## Sen (Feb 12, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Since we know a fifth generation is coming
> soon, I'm probably not going to get HG / SS. :S



 But it will probably take forever, so HG/SS can occupy your time 



Megatonton said:


> I'm a Golduck, I suppose. DAMP!
> 
> Anyways, if we already have info on Gen5 this early, how long do you guys suppose it'll take before they release it?
> 
> Bet it's 2 and a half years. Getting Gen5 by Dec 2012. (And hopefully the bird trio will save the world lol.)



Probably   Takes forever, I think at the end of 2011 though really, if we're lucky.  And  Would be funny if it came out on the 21st too (or whatever the day is)


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 12, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Screw Ash, let Ho-Oh take care of it or something.



Bu bu but the world WILL turn to Ash


----------



## Golbez (Feb 12, 2010)

Ho-Oh can turn everything to ash too, you know...


----------



## Stroev (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 12, 2010)

Stroev said:


>



Is this real?


----------



## Kek (Feb 12, 2010)

Little late to the party, but yes. check on serebii, its the real Pokemon Z.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 12, 2010)

I see 

I'll be having my orgasm elsewhere...


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 12, 2010)

Just check out the last hundred or so pages.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 12, 2010)

It's a dark type


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 12, 2010)

Looks like my prediction was right. I had said it would probably be a Dark type.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2010)

Only something that awesome could be Dark type.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 12, 2010)

What new types do you guys think there's going to be in the 5th gen?

Maybe a light type?


----------



## valerian (Feb 12, 2010)

Don't think there'll be a light type. 



Death-kun said:


> Only something that awesome could be Dark type.





THIS THIS THIS!


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> What new types do you guys think there's going to be in the 5th gen?
> 
> Maybe a light type?



In Japan, "Psychic" type is "Light" type. "Dark" type is "Evil" type.

So no Light type will ever actually happen, considering Psychic type is technically the Light type.

I don't think there will be any new types. I think it's fine as is.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> THIS THIS THIS!



Phantom Champion Zoroark comes out in theaters in Japan on July 10th this year. 

The movie on the internet with English subtitles can be expected the day after.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 12, 2010)

Maybe Zoroark is the evil Ash in the trailer


----------



## Shiron (Feb 12, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> *In Japan, "Psychic" type is "Light" type*. "Dark" type is "Evil" type.
> 
> So no Light type will ever actually happen, considering Psychic type is technically the Light type.
> 
> I don't think there will be any new types. I think it's fine as is.


No. In Japan, Psychic is the "Esper" type (which pretty much refers to someone with Psychic powers, so it's the same deal).

But yeah, I agree; I don't think there will be any new types either.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> Maybe Zoroark is the evil Ash in the trailer



I think that's very possible, considering Zoroark is literally the "Phantom Champion" and is said to be able to shape shift at will. 



Shiron said:


> No. In Japan, Psychic is the "Esper" type (which pretty much refers to someone with Psychic powers, so it's the same deal).
> 
> But yeah, I agree; I don't think there will be any new types either.



Oh goodness, that was a bad mistake on my part.  I just looked it up. You're right. :<


----------



## valerian (Feb 12, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Phantom Champion Zoroark comes out in theaters in Japan on July 10th this year.
> 
> The movie on the internet with English subtitles can be expected the day after.



Good. Nice to hear we'll get some Zoroark action before the 5th Gen games come out, that'll probably keep us happy for a while.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Good. Nice to hear we'll get some Zoroark action before the 5th Gen games come out, that'll probably keep us happy for a while.



Zoroark gifs are a must.


----------



## Undead (Feb 12, 2010)

Dammit Wraith! Your ditto copied me again!


----------



## valerian (Feb 12, 2010)

There are some pics on Gelbooru of Zoroark but for some reason everytime I click on them I keep get red x's.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 12, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I think that's very possible, considering Zoroark is literally the "Phantom Champion" and is said to be able to shape shift at will.



So there is a possibility Zoroark can learn the move transform?


----------



## Golbez (Feb 12, 2010)

Probaly rather Mimic or Mirror Move.


----------



## Kek (Feb 12, 2010)

It might also refer to a new ability.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 12, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Probaly rather Mimic or Mirror Move.


I wouldn't be surprised if it does get Transform, though. I mean, it's not a Ditto-exclusive move or anything. Mew has it too (and Smeargle... but he practically does get everything) and has even been shown using it all over the place in the Lucario movie. And Transform would well... explain its ability to transform into other things better than Mimic or Mirror Move would, so seeing it with it wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Undead (Feb 12, 2010)

Can Smeargle copy explosion?


----------



## Kek (Feb 12, 2010)

If it had a Focus Sash, I would think so. Or just survive it by being at a high level.


----------



## Undead (Feb 12, 2010)

But doesn't the Pokemon have to be alive to copy it?


----------



## Kek (Feb 12, 2010)

I thought it just copied the last move used, so as long as the next pokemon your opponent sends out doesn't attack I think you can still copy the move. Unless it was in the wild, then I don't think you could.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 12, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> But doesn't the Pokemon have to be alive to copy it?


Indeed. And even if the Exploding Pokemon has a sash as well, it would still die, as the Sash doesn't save you from self-inflicted death.

Edit: To clarify, if the Exploding Pokemon dies, it's no longer on the field, and another Pokemon won't be sent out to replace it until after all Pokemon have moved in DPPt/HGSS. Thus, you would just get a "Smeargle used Sketch! But there was no target..." message in that situation, like you would with any other move. And in something like a simple wild Pokemon battle, it exploding would end the fight right there anyway, since it fainted.

However, Smeargle can copy it if the Pokemon tries to use Explosion when it's asleep, apparently. Also, if you're in a double battle, and one of the Pokemon on the field has the ability Damp, that will stop the Explosion from being successful, and let Smeargle copy it that way as well.

But in any case, yeah, it can copy the move.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a Corruption Orb on GPX+. I'm just waiting to get a Dialga or Lugia so I can corrupt them to get either a Primal Dialga or Shadow Lugia.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 12, 2010)

i gotta get my platinum back and find my DS
i feel like breeding and getting a normal team together


----------



## Undead (Feb 12, 2010)

Interesting.  Smeargle's a cool Pokemon. Too bad it's frail.  
Most Smeargles I face are spore + baton passing ones.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Interesting.  Smeargle's a cool Pokemon. Too bad it's frail.
> Most Smeargles I face are spore + baton passing ones.



The only real use Smeargle has is as an OU Mew. 

Smeargle is only really good for Baton Passing.

I like to use the SubSalacBD Smeargle. Spore immediately, then set up a Substitute. Then Belly Drum to maximize Attack and reduce HP to 1/4 , which activates the Salac Berry (given you have the proper IVs and EVs in HP) to give a Speed boost. Then you Baton Pass and let the fun begin.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 12, 2010)

thinking about some good normal type pokemon for a team
been awhile and im too lazy to look them up
plus any good snorlax strategies/movesets?


----------



## Undead (Feb 12, 2010)

These days, most teams carry a taunt user and shuts down Smeargle though Jason.  I used to use Ninjask and Smeargle, but the popular taunt killed them.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 12, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> There are some pics on Gelbooru of Zoroark but for some reason everytime I click on them I keep get red x's.



I already saved and claimed those two days ago hun


----------



## Peter (Feb 12, 2010)

i heard poketalk. i came.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2010)

Innocence said:


> thinking about some good normal type pokemon for a team
> been awhile and im too lazy to look them up
> plus any good snorlax strategies/movesets?



You could try Gutsaring? Ursaring with Quick Feet with isn't bad either. 

Curselax is pretty good. Snorlax doesn't care about Speed at all, so pumping up Attack and Defense in exchange for Speed isn't really bad at all. Also boosts Gyro Ball's power. Snorlax is already stacked in Sp. Def, so you only need to worry about it's Defense, which is boosted by Curse. 



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> These days, most teams carry a taunt user and shuts down Smeargle though Jason.  I used to use Ninjask and Smeargle, but the popular taunt killed them.



Yeah I know man.  Of course, if you get rid of the Taunt user, then you're home free, unless they've got another Taunter lol. Most Taunters are leads anyway, so getting rid of the lead means the Taunter is gone.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 12, 2010)

thinking about doing a smeargle moveset with berry to increase speed with bellydrum, sub, baton pass to a quickfeet ursaring, start sweeping


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 12, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> You could try *Gutsaring*? Ursaring with Quick Feet with isn't bad either.
> 
> *Curselax* is pretty good. Snorlax doesn't care about Speed at all, so pumping up Attack and Defense in exchange for Speed isn't really bad at all. Also boosts Gyro Ball's power. Snorlax is already stacked in Sp. Def, so you only need to worry about it's Defense, which is boosted by Curse.
> 
> ...



How do you go about getting those?


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 12, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Dammit Wraith! Your ditto copied me again!





I got a new name too


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2010)

Innocence said:


> thinking about doing a smeargle moveset with berry to increase speed with bellydrum, sub, baton pass to a quickfeet ursaring, start sweeping



Make sure the Ursaring is holding a Flame Orb as well, or Quick Feet won't activate.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> How do you go about getting those?



It just means Ursaring with Guts as it's ability.

And Curselax is just Snorlax with the move Curse.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 12, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Make sure the Ursaring is holding a Flame Orb as well, or Quick Feet won't activate.


ah yes, good idea
i wonder if they have an online pokemon battle client, i remember an old one of somesort


----------



## Golbez (Feb 12, 2010)

Shoddy Battle.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 12, 2010)

let me google it, since i dont have my DS or platinum with me


----------



## Golbez (Feb 12, 2010)

Oi, Death-Kun. I think I have an idea for a HG/SS team (In case I can cheat. )
I might want to test it out once, just for fun.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2010)

Also, for those who want help building a Shoddy team, here you go. 



I haven't tried it out yet, I just found out about it. Will be trying it out soon though.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 12, 2010)

Bender (Uxie) @ Choice Scarf
Ability: Levitate
EVs: 252 HP/104 Def/154 SDef
Impish nature (+Def, -SAtk)
- Trick
- Yawn
- Stealth Rock
- Thunder Wave
---
Tyranitar (F) @ Choice Band
Ability: Sand Stream
EVs: 160 HP/252 Atk/96 Spd
Adamant nature (+Atk, -SAtk)
- Pursuit
- Stone Edge
- Crunch
- Aqua Tail
---
Dragoon (Snorlax) (F) @ Leftovers
Ability: Thick Fat
EVs: 168 HP/120 Def/220 SDef
Careful nature (+SDef, -SAtk)
- Curse
- Rest
- Body Slam
- Earthquake
---
Justice (Gliscor) (F) @ Leftovers
Ability: Sand Veil
EVs: 252 HP/40 Def/216 Spd
Jolly nature (+Spd, -SAtk)
- Earthquake
- Taunt
- Roost
- U-turn
---
Juegamos (Zapdos) @ Leftovers
Ability: Pressure
EVs: 248 HP/220 Def/32 Spd
Bold nature (+Def, -Atk)
- Roost
- Thunderbolt
- Hidden Power [Grass]
- Heat Wave
---
Gree (Latias) (F) @ Leftovers
Ability: Levitate
EVs: 128 HP/252 Spd/128 SAtk
Timid nature (+Spd, -Atk)
- Calm Mind
- Refresh
- Recover
- Dragon Pulse
---


Current team to test lead uxie. She works out really well, annoying and can trick/paralyze/sleep and scope a team out pretty good


----------



## Random (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm still debating if i should get soul silver.  ive completed the pokedex on diamond and i soon after lost interest in pokemon games, but the jhoto series was and still is the best.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2010)

Kiri, I really don't know what the problem might be. :< Are you using Windows? Maybe something is wrong with Java? I wish I knew what was wrong. 



~M~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been seeing that a lot more of Uxie in OU lately, and it seems to work really well with it's defenses. All I've seen though are Uxie that use Reflect and Light Screen.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 12, 2010)

Just walled an entire raindance team 

For some reason they let me get 4 curses on their dugtrio


----------



## Undead (Feb 12, 2010)

~M~ said:


> Just walled an entire raindance team
> 
> For some reason they let me get 4 curses on their dugtrio


 What a terrible player.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 12, 2010)

ok Death, my name on the server is Uncle Jess, lets battle i guess


----------



## Undead (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm tempted to try out Shoddy.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 12, 2010)

Do you have to have java to run it?


----------



## Undead (Feb 12, 2010)

It appears so. :S


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2010)

I still need more practice with this team of mine.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 12, 2010)

Well, you still beat my Ingame Teams. Not that they're tuned for competetive anyway.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2010)

Qwilfish is so adorable. pek


----------



## Innocence (Feb 12, 2010)

aww snap making a nice team give me a few


----------



## Stroev (Feb 12, 2010)

Quilfish is pretty good, especially with some of it's poison attacks.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 12, 2010)

lol rain/sun


----------



## Stroev (Feb 12, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Does anyone here like Magcargo?


Does anyone here like Magikarp?


----------



## Peter (Feb 12, 2010)

anyone who likes pokemon should use shoddy. 

just sayin.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rules: Evasion Clause, Extended Game, Freeze Clause, OHKO Clause, Sleep Clause, Species Clause
Death-kun sent out Bronzong (lvl 100 Bronzong).
uncle jess sent out Floatzel (lvl 100 Floatzel ♂).
Floatzel used Crunch.
Bronzong lost 25% of its health.
Bronzong used Reflect.
A barrier was formed!

Floatzel used Crunch.
Bronzong lost 14% of its health.
Bronzong used Stealth Rock.
Pointed stones float in the air around the foe's team!

Floatzel used Crunch.
Bronzong lost 14% of its health.
Bronzong used Rain Dance.
Rain began to fall!
The rain continues to fall.

Floatzel used Crunch.
Bronzong lost 12% of its health.
Bronzong's defence was lowered.
Bronzong used Explosion.
Floatzel lost 209% of its health.
uncle jess's Floatzel fainted.
Death-kun's Bronzong fainted.
The rain continues to fall.

Death-kun switched in Qwilfish (lvl 100 Qwilfish ♂).
uncle jess switched in Ninjask (lvl 100 Ninjask ♂).
Pointed stones dug into Ninjask.
Ninjask lost 50% of its health.
Qwilfish used Waterfall.
Ninjask lost 169% of its health.
uncle jess's Ninjask fainted.
Qwilfish lost 10% of its health.
Qwilfish's reflect wore off!
The rain continues to fall.

uncle jess switched in Ludicolo (lvl 100 Ludicolo ♂).
Pointed stones dug into Ludicolo.
Ludicolo lost 12% of its health.
Qwilfish used Swords Dance.
Qwilfish's attack was sharply raised.
Ludicolo used Leech Seed.
Qwilfish was seeded!
The rain continues to fall.
Ludicolo's Rain Dish restored its health a little!
Ludicolo restored 6% of its health.
Qwilfish's health was sapped by leech seed!
Qwilfish lost 12% of its health.
Ludicolo regained health!
Ludicolo restored 9% of its health.

Ludicolo used Protect.
Ludicolo protected itself!
Qwilfish used Swords Dance.
Qwilfish's attack was sharply raised.
The rain continues to fall.
Ludicolo's Rain Dish restored its health a little!
Ludicolo restored 6% of its health.
Qwilfish's health was sapped by leech seed!
Qwilfish lost 12% of its health.
Ludicolo regained health!
Ludicolo restored 9% of its health.

Qwilfish used Poison Jab.
It's super effective!
Ludicolo lost 336% of its health.
uncle jess's Ludicolo fainted.
Qwilfish lost 10% of its health.
The rain continues to fall.

uncle jess switched in Roserade (lvl 100 Roserade ♂).
Pointed stones dug into Roserade.
Roserade lost 12% of its health.
Qwilfish used Waterfall.
It's not very effective...
Roserade lost 208% of its health.
uncle jess's Roserade fainted.
Qwilfish lost 10% of its health.
The rain continues to fall.

uncle jess switched in Shiftry (lvl 100 Shiftry ♂).
Pointed stones dug into Shiftry.
Shiftry lost 12% of its health.
Qwilfish used Poison Jab.
It's super effective!
Shiftry lost 437% of its health.
uncle jess's Shiftry fainted.
Qwilfish lost 10% of its health.
The rain stopped.

uncle jess switched in Arcanine (lvl 100 Arcanine ♂).
Pointed stones dug into Arcanine.
Arcanine lost 25% of its health.
Arcanine used Thunder Fang.
It's super effective!
Qwilfish lost 81% of its health.
Death-kun's Qwilfish fainted.

uncle jess: lol i forgot he had that
uncle jess: godamnit
Death-kun switched in Kingdra (lvl 100 Kingdra ♂).
Death-kun: If only the rain had lasted for one turn more.
Death-kun: Qwilfish would've swept the whole team.
Arcanine used Thunder Fang.
Kingdra lost 32% of its health.
Kingdra used Surf.
It's super effective!
Arcanine lost 139% of its health.
uncle jess's Arcanine fainted.
Death-kun wins!



Fuck yes Qwilfish.


----------



## Peter (Feb 12, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Does anyone here like Magikarp?



magikarp <333333


----------



## Innocence (Feb 12, 2010)

pfft, only because i forgot my arcanine had thunderfang


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2010)

Innocence said:


> pfft, only because i forgot my arcanine had thunderfang



It would've actually been better for you to bring in Arcanine beforehand. The only reason Qwilfish got nailed with Thunder Fang was because the rain ended on the turn before. If the rain had lasted one more turn, Qwilfish would've outran and won.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 12, 2010)

Arcanine


----------



## Innocence (Feb 12, 2010)

Floatzel 

plus while death is remaking a team, anyone one wanna test out my team?
name on the smogon server on shoddy is "uncle jess"


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## valerian (Feb 12, 2010)

That's one amazing work of art.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow, that looks awesome.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 12, 2010)

i love my roserade, better then a floatzel in my book


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2010)

Life is awesome when a Qwilfish can take out a Metagross.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 12, 2010)

Impossible


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2010)

Qwilfish@ Life Orb + Swift Swim + Rain Dance boost + Swords Dance + STAB Waterfall.

Overkill for Metagross.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 12, 2010)

Uxie easily takes out a few turns of rain from a rain lead 

It will either trick, then yawn, then paralyze. I laugh when rain teams send out kingdra on the para and snorlax can come in and curse a couple times


----------



## Kek (Feb 12, 2010)

Sableye can... can... uh... 

Sableye


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2010)

~M~ said:


> Uxie easily takes out a few turns of rain from a rain lead
> 
> It will either trick, then yawn, then paralyze. I laugh when rain teams send out kingdra on the para and snorlax can come in and curse a couple times



lol Kingdra against Snorlax? Not unless Kingdra is packing Waterfall. And even then, Kingdra shouldn't be anywhere near Snorlax because of Curse.



Kek said:


> Sableye can... can... uh...
> 
> Sableye



I agree with this statement.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 12, 2010)

People don't seem to mind leaving him in 

People underestimate the power of the lax 

Unless there are spikes down. Which can ruin him.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 12, 2010)

lax is alright, but if things go for the worse,
use a suicidal mismaigus


----------



## Sima (Feb 12, 2010)

I like Magcargo


----------



## Undead (Feb 12, 2010)

Yay! I thought I was the only one who liked it. 

Lava snails FTW! pek


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 12, 2010)

Macargo makes my eggs hatch faster 

So he's pretty cash


----------



## Sima (Feb 12, 2010)

Its cute and its a fire pokemon, whats not to love?:33


----------



## Undead (Feb 12, 2010)

~M~ said:


> Macargo makes my eggs hatch faster
> So he's pretty cash


Is there any other Pokemon that do that too?


Sima said:


> Its cute and its a fire pokemon, whats not to love?:33


Exactly.  It's a shame it has terrible typing.  
It has 4x weakness to both water and ground.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 12, 2010)

Anything with flame body


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Does anyone here like Magcargo?



I do  I have one at level 100.

Sorry it took me a while to post. My computer almost died


----------



## Undead (Feb 13, 2010)

It's all good.  I'm trying to breed a good Absol.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

I still don't get the IV EV thing  good luck with that though


----------



## Undead (Feb 13, 2010)

I was confused about IV's and EV's at first too. But 
it's easy to understand once you read some guides.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

My eyes are burning right now. I don't feel like reading a tedious mukti-paged explanation. I'll do it some other time. 2Shea sent me a link to an explanation and I bookmarked it.


----------



## Undead (Feb 13, 2010)

Why are your eyes burning?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

I bawled when I thought my comp was unsavable. I couldn't get on here and resume Pokemon conversation or anything. My background went solid black and my desktop icons were gone. Also, this thing kept popping up every few seconds. It had a virus. I got it on DeviantArt. This thing popped up and I thought it was an actual anti-virus, but it was just a virus. Completely destroyed my anti-virus too. I had to buy a new one.

But yea, I'm back and ready to resume HG/SS and 5th gen/other Pokemon discussion  My new Diamond file is going well


----------



## Undead (Feb 13, 2010)

Poor you. 

By the way, I always thought the game makers of Pokemon were pretty homophobic. Why can't the move "attract" work on the same gender Pokemon?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

Good question.  I guess it's where a lot of kids appeal to the games. They don't want to promote such ideas into their little heads. That's all I can come up with anyway.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 13, 2010)

> User Name  	Posts
> Death-kun 	845



Good lord 

Also found some cool art of Zoroark on danbooru :ho


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

Is there more besides those 2 pics I claimed earlier in the week? Lol

Edit: Oh my goodness, there are more!  You made my night...again


----------



## Innocence (Feb 13, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Good lord
> 
> Also found some cool art of Zoroark on danbooru :ho


LINK THEM TO ME BEFORE DEATH-KUN FINDS OUT


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

Damn it do claims mean nothing anymore??? 

Also, it isn't allowed :ho


----------



## Innocence (Feb 13, 2010)

dude, my trick room team is kicking ass
but for some reason on the smogon server on shoddy they keep talking and deabating about religion

less talky more battling guys


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

My laptop doesn't like Shoddy apparently. I temporarily gave up.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Feb 13, 2010)

Any news on when the new Pokemon is released?


----------



## Undead (Feb 13, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Any news on when the new Pokemon is released?


HG / SS or the new generation?

HG / SS next month.

New gen: Supposedly late this year.


----------



## Sima (Feb 13, 2010)

I am about to die for all this waiting, I am not a very patient person


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Any news on when the new Pokemon is released?



If you were refering to the silouette, it has already been released  Look up Zorua and Zoroark. Zorua is the pre-evolved form of the silouette and Zoroark is the silouette


----------



## Undead (Feb 13, 2010)

Kiri, how bout them diglett's? Like em?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

It's adorable of course. I loves all Pokemon


----------



## Sima (Feb 13, 2010)

Digletts are useless


----------



## Undead (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Sima (Feb 13, 2010)

that is so gross


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

That's hilarious  Homosexual Dugtrio


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

Pokemon Sunday tonight!

I know nothing spectacular is supposed to be revealed, but I'm watching it anyway. Saturday 6:00 PM EST.  (which is like 8:00 AM on Sunday in Japan lol )


----------



## Innocence (Feb 13, 2010)

hrmmm thinking about making a weird team, up for a test battle later death?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

Sure, when do you want to battle? I'm leaving soon to go the mall for a little bit, so we can either battle right now or later after I get back.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 13, 2010)

i guess after, since im only halfway done with the team


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

I haven't battled your Trick Room team yet, have I? We've been battling so many times in a row, all the battles have blurred together lol. 

I want to say I already faced a Trick Room team of yours though. Just a feeling.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 13, 2010)

I failed at using Trick Room.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 13, 2010)

i think i didnt battle you with my trick room

after we do the trick room battle then we will test out this new team of mine
up for it whenever if you havent left yet


----------



## Stalin (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm trying to make a steel team. Which is the best options out of magnezone,scizor,skarmory,empoleon,metagross, bronzong,lucario and fortress?


----------



## Undead (Feb 13, 2010)

I want to make a fire team, but stealth 
rock is so common, it screws me up.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 13, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> I'm trying to make a steel team. Which is the best options out of magnezone,scizor,skarmory,empoleon,metagross, bronzong,lucario and fortress?


scizor, skarmory, metagross, lucario are the basic choices, the others are bleh
research and find out wish suits your playstyle


----------



## Innocence (Feb 13, 2010)

ok, lets see how this team test goes, basicly a big wish sweeping team


----------



## Undead (Feb 13, 2010)

Raikou is UU?  I could have sworn he was OU...


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 13, 2010)

Not anymore. He was bl before. 

I had to create a new team, orginal one had a gallade lead


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

Nope, Raikou is UU. EQ is too prevalent in the metagame, and some of his stats just don't cut it. Entei is in UU because of Stealth Rock and the same failures in some stats.

Suicune is bulky Water type though, which definitely belongs in OU.

Anyway Jess, I am ready for battle. First the Trick Room team, and then your team new team.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 13, 2010)

I've used raiku pretty well in ou before. He has high special attack and immaculate speed 

His only problem is effin everything has earthquake and he can't ohko them with hp until a few boosts


----------



## Innocence (Feb 13, 2010)

ok trick room coming up

send me a challenge


----------



## Shiron (Feb 13, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Raikou is UU?  I could have sworn he was OU...


Nope. Raikou has been UU for quite a while now. He was in BL for a bit, but he hasn't been in OU since like... I can't even remember if he ever has been in DP. I'm pretty sure he was just one of the Pokemon that ended up being lumped into BL when DP were released, along with like 50 others, which were all dropped down into UU like... a year ago at least, to finally see which of them really were broken and which of them weren't. During this time period, Raikou was one of the ones voted to be sent back up to BL, as I mentioned, but when the Supermajority/2-consecutive simple-majority rule was introduced, Raikou was dropped back down since he hadn't fulfilled either requirement, and he's been in UU since then.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

~M~ said:


> I've used raiku pretty well in ou before. He has high special attack and immaculate speed
> 
> His only problem is effin everything has earthquake and he can't ohko them with hp until a few boosts



Well, most Pokemon can be used correctly in OU with the proper support/set-up/match-ups. 

But exactly. So many Pokemon run EQ, Raikou is really never safe.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 13, 2010)

Well he doesn't need any support really more so than any other sweeper 

Substitute + calm mind is easy to set up


----------



## Innocence (Feb 13, 2010)

freaking shoddy's acting up


----------



## Undead (Feb 13, 2010)

Do you guys think Zoroark will be OU?


----------



## Innocence (Feb 13, 2010)

what the heck, i restarted java, and retried it, and it freezes on connect


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

At least OU isn't the only fun tier to play in. Raikou can wreak havoc in UU as much as he wants. 

You too, Jess? It's really messing up for me as well. 

Zoroark will definitely be OU.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 13, 2010)

there we go now its working
wait. maybe not


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

Ugh, I guess Shoddy is acting up. No idea why.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 13, 2010)

It took like five minutes for me to connect to the server


----------



## Shiron (Feb 13, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Do you guys think Zoroark will be OU?


Well, he seems to be a parallel to Lucario, so it's quite possible... But that really depends on what his stats and movepool are like. It's quite possible that he ends up getting the Weavile treatment: ending up being defensively frail and with moves that overall don't have that great of base power. And since he's a pure Dark-type, in that case he would be outclassed by Pokemon like Tyranitar and Weavile, and as a result fall down to UU, where he most likely will be too strong and end up settling down in BL.

Then there's the additional factor of whether or not any new game mechanics will be introduced in Gen V. If there are any, then that makes it hard to say just what exactly will happen to most Pokemon.

So basically, I'm just not sure right now--there's just far too little information on him and Gen 5 to say anything either way right now. If I have to make a prediction, I'd say he settles down somewhere between mid-OU and BL, but really, it's just too hard to say anything on that right now with any degree of confidence.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

Shiron said:


> And since he's a pure Dark-type



It's not confirmed that he's a pure Dark type yet. He's only been said to be Dark type, and that more information would be revealed in next month's CoroCoro. For all we know he could be a dual-type.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 13, 2010)

my team wont load?


----------



## Undead (Feb 13, 2010)

If he was dual type, I want him to be dark + fighting.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 13, 2010)

Why would pure dark be overshadowed by tyranitar? 

Tyranatar has a couple uncommon and unuseful resistances because of it's rock type and three annoying weaknesses because of it


----------



## Innocence (Feb 13, 2010)

k i think its working fine now, where is death kooon


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

~M~ said:


> Why would pure dark be overshadowed by tyranitar?
> 
> Tyranatar has a couple uncommon and unuseful resistances because of it's rock type and three annoying weaknesses because of it



Pure Dark is only weak to Fighting and Bug anyway. Bug-type moves are almost nonexistent in the metagame save for Rhyperior and Heracross having Megahorn, Scizor having U-Turn and the occasional Bug Bite, and the rare Yanmega always having Bug Buzz. Fighting type moves are much more common, but considering Zoroark looks like a speedy and powerful fellow, he'd only really have to worry about a Mach Punch if he's too frail. But, like Shiron said, the metagame of Gen V is completely unknown to us now. There could be a lot of alterations, new abilities, new moves, and new game mechanics that would change it around. But to me, Zoroark looks OU. 



Innocence said:


> k i think its working fine now, where is death kooon



Still trying to connect. :<


----------



## Shiron (Feb 13, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> It's not confirmed that he's a pure Dark type yet. He's only been said to be Dark type, and that more information would be revealed in next month's CoroCoro. For all we know, he could be a dual-type.


Possible, though I'm personally not solid on it... If it's Dark/Fire though, that will just hurt him more due to Stealth Rock. If it's Dark/Fighting however, then it might just be enough to give him a unique niche, but I'm really sure if I feel the Fighting-type on him or not. It kind of looks like it would fit, but at the same time it seems to somewhat bug me on him for some reason...

But in any case, that's just one more reason why it's too hard to really say anything of the sort right now.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

Shiron said:


> Possible, though I'm personally not solid on it... If it's Dark/Fire though, that will just hurt him more due to Stealth Rock. If it's Dark/Fighting however, then it might just be enough to give him a unique niche, but I'm really sure if I feel the Fighting-type on him or not. It kind of looks like it would fit, but at the same time it seems to somewhat bug me on him for some reason...
> 
> But in any case, that's just one more reason why it's too hard to really say anything of the sort right now.



Well, I'd agree with you that Dark/Fire would probably just make him worse. It'd be like a beefed up Houndoom, but it would still fail. I can sort of see him as a Fighting type, and I think it would be good for him. I just didn't really want to jump to conclusions to him being a pure Dark type, but being a pure Dark type would probably be a lot better for him anyway. The only other typing I can think of that would make him better than pure Dark is being Dark/Fighting. Being Dark eliminates his Psychic weakness, and being Fighting eliminates his Bug weakness. He still has the Fighting weakness and the Flying weakness, but because Flying type moves are so rare anyway, his Fighting weakness is all that really counts. And having some good STAB Fighting type moves like Close Combat or Mach Punch would just make him more usable.

But exactly like you said. It's just much too early to say anything for sure.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 13, 2010)

does this crap happen alot on shoddy battle?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

This kind of thing has never happened before as far as I know.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 13, 2010)

says your on, challenge incoming


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

Innocence said:


> says your on, challenge incoming



I'm not on though.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 13, 2010)

dude this is pissing me off

edit; im gonna test battle someone while i wait


----------



## Shiron (Feb 13, 2010)

~M~ said:


> Why would pure dark be overshadowed by tyranitar?
> 
> Tyranatar has a couple uncommon and unuseful resistances because of it's rock type and three annoying weaknesses because of it


Mainly dual-STAB (combined with other factors, such as movepool and BST)--Ttar can use both Stone Edge and Pursuit/Crunch well, whereas this things only source of STAB would be Crunch. Without a dual STAB, the average amount of damage it could do to other stuff would be less than other Pokemon like Ttar and Weavile can do, so why use this thing over them? Overall, whatever you're trying to use it for, Ttar or Weavile could most likely do the same job better anyway. This is especially true in the comparison to TTar, which is a 600 BST (which Zoroark most likely won't get due to being part of a 2-stage evolutionary line and thus be being bound by the same 555 BST limitation that Arcanine set for such lines), effectively 650 BST due to Sand Stream, beast which can also pull off an effective Special-attacking set in the form of TyraniBoah, which, based on this thing's design, it doesn't seem like it will be able to do.

Basically though, with only a single STAB, unless it actually does go all the way of being in the broken like Darkrai, it just isn't going to be able to do the damage necessary to carve out an effective niche for itself that Ttar and Weavile don't already take care of.

However... if it actually gets a very strong fighting move like Close Combat, it probably would be able to differentiate itself enough from them to carve out a good spot for itself. But if its strongest fighting move is just Low Kick or lower (or if Weavile gets Close Combat this gen), Weavile would be able to outperform it in all areas, and there wouldn't be a real niche for it as a result--why use this thing when you can use Weavile, which not only gets STAB on Pursuit, but also on Ice Punch, and gets the same Low Kick as well? Or Ttar, which gets access to the QuakeEdge combo, whereas this thing doesn't look like it will get either move? Unless Zoroark also gets priority in the form of something like Sucker Punch, whereas Weavile still doesn't, there would be little reason.

So basically, if it's pure Dark-type, it would really come down to its movepool. And since Weavile and especially Ttar already have good options there, it's a difficult area to carve out a niche in, and depends on namely whether it gets two moves: Close Clombat and/or Sucker Punch, moves that neither of them get, nor have stab on. If it actually gets one, and especially if it gets both (particularly if it also actually gets access to Swords Dance as well), it will probably be able to pull something out, but if it doesn't, there just probably won't be enough that makes it stand out from them to really consider using it.

But anyway, there's still too much unknown to say anything. This is just going based on previous trends, which are sometimes reliable, but also aren't at many times, so what I'm saying might be accurate in that case... Or it might be completely off base. The only way to know for sure is to actually wait for it to be playable and see what happens. Until then, all you can do is guess essentially, which can yeild completely different results depending on just what perspective you're approaching the question from, which just goes back to it being better to just wait and see what actually happens once more.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

Ugh, I'm forgetting about Shoddy for now. I'm going to play Gold instead.


----------



## Undead (Feb 13, 2010)

Diglett dig Diglett dig, trio trio trio. Diglett dig Diglett dig, trio trio trio. Diglett dig Diglett dig, trio trio trio. Diglett dig Diglett dig, trio trio trio. Diglett dig Diglett dig, trio trio trio. Diglett dig Diglett dig, trio trio trio. Diglett dig Diglett dig, trio trio trio. Diglett dig Diglett dig, trio trio trio. Diglett dig Diglett dig, trio trio trio. Diglett dig Diglett dig, trio trio trio. Diglett dig Diglett dig, trio trio trio. Diglett dig Diglett dig, trio trio trio. Diglett dig Diglett dig, trio trio trio. Diglett dig Diglett dig, trio trio trio. Diglett dig Diglett dig, trio trio trio. Diglett dig Diglett dig, trio trio trio. Diglett dig Diglett dig, trio trio trio. Diglett dig Diglett dig, trio trio trio. Diglett dig Diglett dig, trio trio trio. Diglett dig Diglett dig, trio trio trio. Diglett dig Diglett dig, trio trio trio. Diglett dig Diglett dig, trio trio trio. Diglett dig Diglett dig, trio trio trio. Diglett dig Diglett dig, trio trio trio. Diglett dig Diglett dig, trio trio trio. Diglett dig Diglett dig, trio trio trio. Diglett dig Diglett dig, trio trio trio. Diglett dig Diglett dig, trio trio trio. Diglett dig Diglett dig, trio trio trio. Diglett dig Diglett dig, trio trio trio. Diglett dig Diglett dig, trio trio trio. Diglett dig Diglett dig, trio trio trio. Diglett dig Diglett dig, trio trio trio. Diglett dig Diglett dig, trio trio trio. Diglett dig Diglett dig, trio trio trio.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh, I'm on the server now.


----------



## Undead (Feb 13, 2010)

Jason, do you ever play wifi on the ds anymore?


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 13, 2010)

Shiron said:


> Mainly dual-STAB (combined with other factors, such as movepool and BST)--Ttar can use both Stone Edge and Pursuit/Crunch well, whereas this things only source of STAB would be Crunch. Without a dual STAB, the average amount of damage it could do to other stuff would be less than other Pokemon like Ttar and Weavile can do, so why use this thing over them? Overall, whatever you're trying to use it for, Ttar or Weavile could most likely do the same job better anyway. This is especially true in the comparison to TTar, which is a 600 BST (which Zoroark most likely won't get due to being part of a 2-stage evolutionary line and thus be being bound by the same 555 BST limitation that Arcanine set for such lines), effectively 650 BST due to Sand Stream, beast which can also pull off an effective Special-attacking set in the form of TyraniBoah, which, based on this thing's design, it doesn't seem like it will be able to do.


Effectively then the limiting factor is stats. Weavile is used because it has high attack, speed, and ice type not because it's dark. Tyranitar has high attack, but it still has to fear bulky water types and switching into earthquake, a very common move. In these senses it's stats save him. Stone edge isn't even on half it's movesets, double stab is not necessary. But imo stone edge is a terrible move in the first place, it always fails when you need it and another move is almost always a safer choice. But why would the new pokemon need to pull off the same stunts as tyranitar anyways? It's different and doesn't need to be the next tyranaboah. 



> Basically though, with only a single STAB, unless it actually does go all the way of being in the broken like Darkrai, it just isn't going to be able to do the damage necessary to carve out an effective niche for itself that Ttar and Weavile don't already take care of.


Considering the range of types these two don't cover it would be easy. 

Neither of those want to fight bulky waters, walls, gengar, machamp and scizor. There's plenty to hunt. 



> However... if it actually gets a very strong fighting move like Close Combat, it probably would be able to differentiate itself enough from them to carve out a good spot for itself. But if its strongest fighting move is just Low Kick or lower (or if Weavile gets Close Combat this gen), Weavile would be able to outperform it in all areas, and there wouldn't be a real niche for it as a result--why use this thing when you can use Weavile, which not only gets STAB on Pursuit, but also on Ice Punch, and gets the same Low Kick as well? Or Ttar, which gets access to the QuakeEdge combo, whereas this thing doesn't look like it will get either move? Unless Zoroark also gets priority in the form of something like Sucker Punch, whereas Weavile still doesn't, there would be little reason.


Even without access to good moves, which it will undoubtedly have, you're ignoring the defensive aspect of typing . Not all teams are going to carry a weavile, and not all teams are going to carry a tar because they don't fit in defensively with the teams types. If they were so unarguably perfect then there wouldn't be any other choice. 

One could argue scizor does the job of both these pokemon. And it has great typing, with few weaknesses, and a great ability. If zoroark has these then it's a similar situation, with uncommon weaknesses and survivability. 


> So basically, if it's pure Dark-type, it would really come down to its movepool. And since Weavile and especially Ttar already have good options there, it's a difficult area to carve out a niche in, and depends on namely whether it gets two moves: Close Clombat and/or Sucker Punch, moves that neither of them get, nor have stab on. If it actually gets one, and especially if it gets both (particularly if it also actually gets access to Swords Dance as well), it will probably be able to pull something out, but if it doesn't, there just probably won't be enough that makes it stand out from them to really consider using it.


So it has to be a black and white sweeper on the scale of weavile? 

That's the reason it's not used, it wouldn't be ideal to have a copy.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Jason, do you ever play wifi on the ds anymore?



Nope, not anymore.


----------



## Undead (Feb 13, 2010)

Any reason why?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

I just favor Shoddy battle over playing on Wi-Fi is all. 

Jess, if you want to keep battling, register on the Pokebeach server. That's where I am currently. The Smogon server is going haywire.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 13, 2010)

allright          then

wait a few, well battle after i pick a better replacement for this hitmontop


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

Okay, I'll be waiting then. The server is completely empty except for you, my friend and I.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 13, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Diglett's hungry.



Ditto died


----------



## Undead (Feb 13, 2010)

Good riddance.


----------



## Cipher (Feb 13, 2010)

Anyone want to battle on Shoddy?  I'm trying to test out the team that I want on SoulSilver, and Smogon's glitched up.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

Cipher said:


> Anyone want to battle on Shoddy?  I'm trying to test out the team that I want on SoulSilver, and Smogon's glitched up.



Sure. Go to the Pokebeach server. I'll be there in a few minutes.

I've beaten up everyone on the Pokebeach server so far.  Sure, there's only been like 10 different people, but still.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

Anybody want to Wi-Fi battle since Shoddy is anti-me?


----------



## Shiron (Feb 13, 2010)

Eh, the only Shoddy Battle server (don't Wi-Fi because my DS doesn't work with the wireless at my college... and I've just been too lazy to make and put a good team together, and don't want the spend the money on an ActionReplay either) I ever battle on (which I haven't logged onto in a while since I haven't really been in a battling mood for a while) is the . You can still just fight each other with the 493 actual Pokemon there, but then there's the 9  CAPs (Syclant, Revenankh, Pyroak, Fidgit, Stratagem, Arghonaut, Kitsunoh, Cyclohm, and Colossoil) to play around with too once you learn them, which is real fun (as is partaking in the actual process when Smogon has one going). So much win is there (Cyclohm, Stratagem, and Colossoil FTW). <3

Then of course, on a bit... unrelated note, there's also  as well, an awesome fighting game that the member Cartoons made based on the CAP project, which he put together himself. Not really my thing, but still cool that such a thing came out of this project.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

Pokemon Sunday is coming on.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 13, 2010)

lol sunnyday team ftw


----------



## Kek (Feb 13, 2010)

Soo, since CoroCoro already revealed Pokemon Z, and it's pre-evo, is Pokemon Sunday going to reveal it again next week?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 13, 2010)

Kek said:


> Soo, since CoroCoro already revealed Pokemon Z, and it's pre-evo, is Pokemon Sunday going to reveal it again next week?


Maybe we'll get some footage.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

I'll let you guys know if anything spectacular happens.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

Okay, thanks  and is Shoddy really that great? I saw above that you said you stopped wi-fi battling because of it.


----------



## Undead (Feb 13, 2010)

I personally don't like shoddy. It's not as flashy.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Okay, thanks  and is Shoddy really that great? I saw above that you said you stopped wi-fi battling because of it.



I just don't like how slow Wi-Fi battling is. Having to register people and everything, and watching move animations and all that.

Shoddy is much better, imo.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 13, 2010)

death, get on shoddy, sunnyday team


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I just don't like how slow Wi-Fi battling is. Having to register people and everything, and watching move animations and all that.
> 
> Shoddy is much better, imo.



I haven't even got to wi-fi battle yet because no one will battle me


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

Okay, Pokemon Sunday is over. They just displayed the new TCG HG/SS expansion by having a battle with giant Pokemon cards. Then they did their normal battle and stuff, some stuff about the new Pokemon Ranger game, etc. Nothing new really. 

Okay, getting back on Jess. 

Kiri.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Okay, Pokemon Sunday is over. They just displayed the new TCG HG/SS expansion by having a battle with giant Pokemon cards. Then they did their normal battle and stuff, some stuff about the new Pokemon Ranger game, etc. Nothing new really.
> 
> Okay, getting back on Jess.
> 
> Kiri.



What? I'm just being honest.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> What? I'm just being honest.



I know.  Just sucks that you can't get Shoddy to work is all.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

You know what? I just realized something. For those of you here who also play Zelda, you might see it too. I just realized that the pig form of Ganon that you fight towards the end of Twilight Princess (you have to fight him in like 3 different forms and beat him 3 consectutive times) looks kinda like Zoroark. Anyone else see the resemblance?


----------



## Golbez (Feb 13, 2010)

Behold! My new and even bigger version of my avatar!


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes, congrats to you and your Hoppip evolutions


----------



## Sima (Feb 13, 2010)

It kinda resembles it, but a more retarded pig version of it.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh, my avatar is so shiny. pek


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Golbez (Feb 13, 2010)

I saw that coming.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

I did too.  Did anyone look at that pic I posted? What do you guys think?


----------



## Undead (Feb 13, 2010)

Eh, I don't really see the resemblance. 
I mean maybe a teeny bit, but not rly.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah, I don't really seem much resemblance either, beyond the natural resemblances that two mammals would have.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 13, 2010)

death-kun
god hes like the mighty zeus!


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

I didn't say major  just slightly similar. I guess it was the powerfulness and red mane


----------



## Golbez (Feb 13, 2010)

Well, none the less, Ganon is awesome.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 13, 2010)

Someone should make a set of the Lucario/Zoroark pic


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

I'll make it and post it here for anyone who wants it


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

I have no stock 

If you post your MagnemitexDiglet pic, I'll make it


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh my


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


>



I daresay, may I claim this to use before anyone else claims it? D:



Innocence said:


> death-kun
> god hes like the mighty zeus!



Kneel before me!



Champagne Supernova said:


> Oh my



Definitely saved.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Oh my



 I claim this one pek


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 13, 2010)

Zoroark has big boobies


----------



## Innocence (Feb 13, 2010)

dude that lucario vs werewolf thingys badass


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Zoroark has big boobies



Oh how lovely. 



Innocence said:


> dude that lucario vs werewolf thingys badass



That werewolf thing's name is Zoroark. He is the only 5th gen Pokemon revealed so far, along with his pre-evolution Zorua.


----------



## Kek (Feb 13, 2010)

Haha, is does look like Zoroark has big boobs. 

Wow, I went back to the page where Zoroark's sillouette was posted (331), and discovered that we've posted over 60 pages of posts in 1 week. 

Go us.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

Kek said:


> Haha, is does look like Zoroark has big boobs.
> 
> Wow, I went back to the page where Zoroark's sillouette was posted (331), and discovered that we've posted over 60 pages of posts in 1 week.
> 
> Go us.



It's just his fur!  

That's 1200 posts approximately.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 13, 2010)

It better be its fur.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

Well, if it's gonna have boobies, may as well be big ones  Go Zoroark


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

Golbez said:


> It better be its fur.



Maybe it's fur is just a censor. 



*Kiri Amane said:


> Well, if it's gonna have boobies, may as well be big ones  Go Zoroark



inb4ukezoroark


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Maybe it's fur is just a censor.
> 
> 
> 
> inb4ukezoroark



Just because it has boobies doesn't make it uke 

Oi! How do my sig and avy look together?


----------



## Undead (Feb 13, 2010)

Zoroark this. Zoroark that. What's with all the Zoroark talk? 

Thread needs more Diglett talk.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

If you keep whining, I'll switch to a Zorua/Zoroark set 

So just answer my question


----------



## Undead (Feb 13, 2010)

...


Looks good.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

Is that an honest answer?  I'm using nothing but Pokemon sets until HG/SS comes out. I made a vow


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Just because it has boobies doesn't make it uke
> 
> Oi! How do my sig and avy look together?



Female Zoroark would be uke. 

Female Lucario would be uke. 

But Male Lucario is still uke. 

... Oh God, what am I saying!? 

Also, I think it looks awesome. <3


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 13, 2010)

If deathkoon was a pokemon he'd be uke, no exceptions


----------



## Undead (Feb 13, 2010)

Uke? ......


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Female Zoroark would be uke.
> 
> Female Lucario would be uke.
> 
> ...



Still, not all females are uke  and thanks :33 I'm not used to not matching 



~M~ said:


> If deathkoon was a pokemon he'd be uke, no exceptions



 I second this


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

~M~ said:


> If deathkoon was a pokemon he'd be uke, no exceptions



Is that some kind of offer?



*Kiri Amane said:


> Still, not all females are uke  and thanks :33 I'm not used to not matching



I know.  It still looks good anyway. :3


----------



## Undead (Feb 13, 2010)

Anyone a Golduck fan?


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 13, 2010)

m x marlu action is always an offer


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Anyone a Golduck fan?



I have one at level 100 



~M~ said:


> m x marlu action is always an offer



Who be marlu? If you don't mind my asking


----------



## Sima (Feb 13, 2010)

Uke's are awesome


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Anyone a Golduck fan?



Not really, he kinda sucks.



~M~ said:


> m x marlu action is always an offer



You choose what Pokeymang you want to be first.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 13, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Not really, he kinda sucks.



Golduck is superior.


----------



## Undead (Feb 13, 2010)

Jason, you only like a Pokemon if it's strong? I like a lot 
of Pokes that aren't strong battle wise like Castform.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Golduck is superior.



Only Bruce (Blind Itachi) can get away with saying that. 



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Jason, you only like a Pokemon if it's strong? I like a lot
> of Pokes that aren't strong battle wise like Castform.



No, I just don't really care for Golduck.  It looks okay, but there's definitely other Pokemon I prefer.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 13, 2010)

Roserade was here 

Golduck is a bitch



> You choose what Pokeymang you want to be first.


Naturally I'm a very slutty blissey


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

~M~ said:


> Roserade was here
> 
> Golduck is a bitch



Budew was here

Golduck is a bitch



~M~ said:


> Naturally I'm a very slutty blissey



I think I need some of your tender loving care, nurse.

Naturally, I'm a very sexy Ludicolo.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

Sima said:


> Uke's are awesome



You say that only because you are one


----------



## Kek (Feb 13, 2010)

Lopunny  .


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 13, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Budew was here
> 
> Golduck is a bitch


Budew and his line are magnificent. So fabulous




> I think I need some of your tender loving care, nurse.
> 
> Naturally, I'm a very sexy Ludicolo.


Let's make it rain, bitch


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Budew was here
> 
> Golduck is a bitch
> 
> ...



 So you're a sexy Ludicolo, eh? Someone dub me as a Pokemon


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

Kek said:


> Lopunny  .



HSOWA          .


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 13, 2010)

Persian :33

I'm think about SRing for a shiny Totodile but I don't think I'm going to put that much dedication into it (maybe about 20 tries where as, people who try over 1000 times) :<


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

~M~ said:


> Budew and his line are magnificent. So fabulous



They are so beautiful and majestic.



~M~ said:


> Let's make it rain, bitch



Not before I use Leech Seed and suck you dry.



*Kiri Amane said:


> So you're a sexy Ludicolo, eh? Someone dub me as a Pokemon



Ludicolo is the epitome of manliness.

I dub thee... Medicham.


----------



## Sima (Feb 13, 2010)

Kiri you're a slutty Espeon.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 13, 2010)

Lopunny is a slut.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 13, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> So you're a sexy Ludicolo, eh? Someone dub me as a Pokemon



You can be a graceful wynut


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

Wailord is the uke and Skitty is the seme.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 13, 2010)

Lopunny. Ugh. 

An even bigger slut than Blissey


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

We all know the real slut is Jynx. Stop denying it.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 13, 2010)

At least jynx has the decency to cover up her tits.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Ludicolo is here!



Now that's a real Water type. Not that Golduck bullshit.


----------



## Sima (Feb 13, 2010)

No, the slut is Milotic.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

~M~ said:


> At least jynx has the decency to cover up her tits.



Even a slut can have some standards. A beauty of that magnitude needs to be earned.


----------



## Undead (Feb 13, 2010)

Lopunny vs. Jynx

Battle of the sluts.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> Persian :33





Death-kun said:


> I dub thee... Medicham.





Sima said:


> Kiri you're a slutty Espeon.





~M~ said:


> You can be a graceful wynut



So, what's the outcome of these morphed together?


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 13, 2010)

Milotic. Now that bitch is crazy. 

She's a straight up g. She'll mess you up


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Lopunny vs. Jynx
> 
> Battle of the sluts.



I think Lopunny would win this battle


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

Jynx wins just by winking.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 13, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Even a slut can have some standards. A beauty of that magnitude needs to be earned.


I must become worthy 


Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Lopunny vs. Jynx
> 
> Battle of the sluts.


Sounds like some woman on woman action  


*Kiri Amane said:


> So, what's the outcome of these morphed together?


Mew, of course


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

~M~ said:


> Milotic. Now that bitch is crazy.
> 
> She's a straight up g. She'll mess you up



Only Gyarados is man enough to handle her. He puts that bitch in her place.


----------



## Sima (Feb 13, 2010)

And the pimp of all these sluts is a Pikachu


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

~M~ said:


> I must become worthy



Jynx doesn't even bother with pitying you herself. She has her admirers spit on you.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 13, 2010)

I must become a mighty metagross 

So I can mash my meteor into her


----------



## Sima (Feb 13, 2010)

So what pokemon would I be?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

~M~ said:


> Mew, of course



Fuck yeah, I'm cute! :33 That's something new


----------



## Kek (Feb 13, 2010)

I have a feeling this is going to the BH soon.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

~M~ said:


> I must become a mighty metagross
> 
> So I can mash my meteor into her



But my boy, that would be super effective. You'd knock her out. 



Sima said:


> So what pokemon would I be?



Latias.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

Kek said:


> I have a feeling this is going to the BH soon.



Not until pics are shown.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 13, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> But my boy, that would be super effective. You'd knock her out.


Such is the strength of a man and the path of a woman, I'm afraid 


Kek said:


> I have a feeling this is going to the BH soon.


Pokemon has always been 18+ 

There's so much breeding in it. So indecent.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

~M~ said:


> Such is the strength of a man and the path of a woman, I'm afraid



But what would you do against the might of male Jynx?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

~M~ said:


> I must become a mighty metagross
> 
> So I can mash my meteor into her



Sounds impressive...can I touch it? 



Sima said:


> So what pokemon would I be?



You would be a Ponyta  That's my horse!


----------



## Sima (Feb 13, 2010)

Aww, I like Latias, she is cute:33

Ponyta?  pretty horsey


----------



## Kek (Feb 13, 2010)

~M~ said:


> Such is the strength of a man and the path of a woman, I'm afraid
> 
> Pokemon has always been 18+
> 
> There's so much breeding in it. So indecent.



True. Which reveals to me the ultimate pokemon slut.

Ditto. No pokemon is too good for it to breed with. except legendaries


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 13, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> But what would you do against the might of male Jynx?


The question is, do we want to see metagross be uke in such a situation? 

The obvious answer is yes 


*Kiri Amane said:


> Sounds impressive...can I touch it?



You can look but you can't touch


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

~M~ said:


> The question is, do we want to see metagross be uke in such a situation?
> 
> The obvious answer is yes
> 
> ...



I wanna see uke Metagross :33

Fine, fine


----------



## Sima (Feb 13, 2010)

Metagross is too epic to touch.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 13, 2010)

All this uke talk does not belong in my pokemon


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

Metagross has four brains.

Therefore, he should be able to handle four different Pokemon at once.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

_In_ your Pokemon? 

Edit: That was a reply to Champagne Supernova by the way. Death-kun ninja'd me


----------



## Innocence (Feb 13, 2010)

lol i made good use of a nidoking


----------



## Undead (Feb 13, 2010)

Innocence said:


> lol i made good use of a nidoking


A good Nidoking? Is that possible?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 13, 2010)

Nidoking is awesome.


----------



## Undead (Feb 13, 2010)

Slowking > Nidoking


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Slowking > Nidoking



Nah, I like Nidoking better


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

Slowking is good, but Nidoking is better


----------



## Undead (Feb 13, 2010)

What's Nidoking going to do against Slowking?

It's gonna do nothin. It'z gonna die.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

Still like Nidoking better  More powerful in my opinion  I. Like. Power :ho


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

We all know Kingdra is superior.


----------



## Kek (Feb 13, 2010)

Kingdra is King. 

I still like Nidoking over Slowking though


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

Kek said:


> Kingdra is King.
> 
> I still like Nidoking over Slowking though



I agree with this statement


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 13, 2010)

All Pokemon with king in their name are superior.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

But then there's Slaking, the mightiest of them all.

He's so powerful, he goes easy on opponents by only attacking once every two turns.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> But then there's Slaking, the mightiest of them all.
> 
> He's so powerful, he goes easy on opponents by only attacking once every two turns.



And I have one on Emerald _and_ either Pearl or Platinum


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 13, 2010)

Slaking is king


----------



## Undead (Feb 13, 2010)

Is there any other kings? 

Kingdra, Slowking, Slaking, Nidoking...Anything else?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

I Machoke a bitch.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 13, 2010)

I got strength like a machoke


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2010)

No Guard Machamp is where it's at.

Farewell for now, friends!


----------



## Kek (Feb 13, 2010)

^ I have one of those on Pearl.


----------



## Kek (Feb 14, 2010)

So I started up my Sapphire and it says that I can still play the game, but the internal clock battery has died and clock-based events won't work. 

What kind of events won't work now?


----------



## Undead (Feb 14, 2010)

That's a good question. I'm afraid I don't know. :sweat


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

Me either


----------



## Kek (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh. My. God.

Just found a shiny Oddish in Ruby. I hope to catch it in the next few minutes.

Edit: 2nd legit shiny ever obtained. Excluding PcPs.


----------



## Undead (Feb 14, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Kek (Feb 14, 2010)

thanks :33

I almost thought I didn't have any pokeballs  But then I did.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

How do you find shinies? I ran across a shiny Meditite in Pearl, but it got away. What do you do?


----------



## Undead (Feb 14, 2010)

You find shinies by either...

1) Luck

2) RNG

3) Chaining

4) Action Replay


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

Please explain RNG and chaining 

Love the new avy btw. Darkrai is  I have a shiny one through trade


----------



## Shiron (Feb 14, 2010)

Kek said:


> So I started up my Sapphire and it says that I can still play the game, but the internal clock battery has died and clock-based events won't work.
> 
> What kind of events won't work now?


Anything involving the clock. Basically, no berries will grow and you won't be able to do daily events anymore, like getting Berries from the Berry Master or people like that guy in the northeastern part of Lillycove who'll give you one each day. Stuff like that.


----------



## Undead (Feb 14, 2010)

Thank you thank you. 

RNG



Chaining


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

Shiron said:


> Anything involving the clock. Basically, no berries will grow and you won't be able to do daily events anymore, like getting Berries from the Berry Master or people like that guy in the northeastern part of Lillycove who'll give you one each day. Stuff like that.



Would that mean inability to trade over to DPPt daily?


----------



## Kek (Feb 14, 2010)

^ I don't think so. The 24-hour limit pertains to DPPt, not to the GBA games.



Shiron said:


> Anything involving the clock. Basically, no berries will grow and you won't be able to do daily events anymore, like getting Berries from the Berry Master or people like that guy in the northeastern part of Lillycove who'll give you one each day. Stuff like that.



Oh, that's no big deal then.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

Yea, but the clock has to be the same as DPPt to work.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 14, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Would that mean inability to trade over to DPPt daily?


From what I hear, that's not the case, though I wouldn't know for sure as none of my 3rd gen games have had their clock-battery die yet.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

I hope that isn't the case. They won't transfer if the clocks aren't the same and if there's no clock you might not be able to


----------



## Undead (Feb 14, 2010)

Goodnight fellow Poketards.


----------



## Sima (Feb 14, 2010)

I have never heard of a clock battery dying in a game o.o


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

None of mine have ever died thank god


----------



## Shiron (Feb 14, 2010)

Sima said:


> I have never heard of a clock battery dying in a game o.o


Yeah, it happens. The 2nd and 3rd generations had them, as none of the Game Boy or Game Boy Advance family had a clock built into the system itself. So, if an individual game needed to put a clock in a game for some reason, the games needed a battery to manage that and keep the clock running. The batteries are just normal watch batteries though, so they'll eventually die, at which point anything involving the clock would no longer work. 

This was a particular problem amongst the original, Gold, Silver, and Crystal games, as they were the type of games that not only used the battery for the clock, but in order to save the game, as used to be done in many game systems that used cartridges. So once their batteries die, you lose you're save file and can no longer save anymore (which has happened to my copies of each of the 2nd Gen games), which was part of the reason a lot of fans wanted remakes of Gold and Silver.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 14, 2010)

Happened to my Emerald.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

Can you still transfer Pokemon over to DPPt?


----------



## Sima (Feb 14, 2010)

Shiron said:


> Yeah, it happens. The 2nd and 3rd generations had them, as none of the Game Boy or Game Boy Advance family had a clock built into the system itself. So, if an individual game needed to put a clock in a game for some reason, the games needed a battery to manage that and keep the clock running. The batteries are just normal watch batteries though, so they'll eventually die, at which point anything involving the clock would no longer work.
> 
> This was a particular problem amongst the original, Gold, Silver, and Crystal games, as they were the type of games that not only used the battery for the clock, but in order to save the game, as used to be done in many game systems that used cartridges. So once their batteries die, you lose you're save file and can no longer save anymore (which has happened to my copies of each of the 2nd Gen games), which was part of the reason a lot of fans wanted remakes of Gold and Silver.



Ahh I see, well that makes sense. Though neither of my Gold and Silver have those problems, they work just as good as they did when I first got them ( which was years ago). The only one I have problems with out of all my pokemon games is Crystal and my Japanese verison of Emerald. Crystal will play for a little while and then just all of a sudden freeze up, its really confusing. I think it may be where its old, but if that was the case wouldn't my old Red and Yellow do the same? I have had them the longest and they work perfectly. Emerald has water damage, so I know why it doesn't work


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

I remember playing your Emerald  I think my battery had died in my Blue. Not sure about Yellow, a friend has yet to give it and my Gameboy Color back


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

:3 faced Haruka tosses a Pokeball!

 Welcome back  Anyone else been replaying their old 2nd gen games out of impatience?


----------



## Golbez (Feb 14, 2010)

Naw, but since I came to this thread the first time, I've been playing Ruby, Sapphire, Emerald, Diamond, Platinum and Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Sky.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

I was playing my second gens about a month ago, but I deleted my Diamond and have been since playing it


----------



## Kek (Feb 14, 2010)

I have 4 finished games: Platinum, LG, Pearl, Emerald
Working on 3 games: Diamond, FR, ad Ruby
And 2 games I just reset, ready to go: Sapphire, another Emerald


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't want to even look at a second gen game at this point. I haven't played one in over 5 years, and I'm expecting HG/SS to be very special to me. I'm not going to ruin that.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 14, 2010)

Same here. I haven't touched my Crystal in years and I'd rather re-experience it with the remake which should be a much better experience of the original.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 14, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> I don't want to even look at a second gen game at this point. I haven't played one in over 5 years, and I'm expecting HG/SS to be very special to me. I'm not going to ruin that.





Black Wraith said:


> Same here. I haven't touched my Crystal in years and I'd rather re-experience it with the remake which should be a much better experience of the original.



Yeah that's exactly what I'm doing as well 

Have been playing FR though, which has been a lot of fun.


----------



## Kek (Feb 14, 2010)

I find that the longer I play the lower graphic GBA games, the more wowed I'll be when I play HG/SS with their better DS graphics.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2010)

I've found myself unable to play any of the Generation 2 games. I'm just so pumped for HG/SS that G/S/C seem pathetic in comparison.


----------



## Undead (Feb 14, 2010)

Can people pre-order the game yet?


----------



## Innocence (Feb 14, 2010)

dude i just realized something
hypno is a beast


----------



## Peter (Feb 14, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Anyone else been replaying their old 2nd gen games out of impatience?



yes. 

pokemon gold is the best


----------



## Kek (Feb 14, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Can people pre-order the game yet?



HG/SS? Yes.



> dude i just realized something
> hypno is a beast



how so?


----------



## Stroev (Feb 14, 2010)

Original Gold will never get old!


----------



## Innocence (Feb 14, 2010)

Kek said:


> how so?


he just is  


*Spoiler*: __ 



--------------------- HYPNO-----------------------------
Type: Psychic
Ability: Insomnia/Forewarn
Base Stats: 85 HP / 73 Atk / 70 Def / 73 SAtk / 115 SDef / 67 Spd
Pros: High Special Defense, a great UU Special wall

Hypno @Leftovers
EVs: 252 HP / 80 Def / 176 Spd
Calm Nature
Ability: Insomnia
-Psychic
-Shadow Ball/Hidden Power [Fighting]
-Nasty Plot
-Baton Pass/Wish

Hypno is built defensively, but can still hurt things after it uses Nasty Plot.
After boosting your Special Attack, you can pass the benefits along with Baton
Pass (only from XD) or heal yourself with Wish (only from NYPC)

Hypno @Leftovers
EVs: 252 HP / 80 Def / 176 Spd
Calm Nature
Ability: Insomnia
-Seismic Toss
-Wish
-Reflect
-Thunder Wave

A set unchanged from the Advance games. It can be really hard to kill with Wish
constantly healing it. However, Wish is only an NYPC move, so good luck getting
it.

Hypno @Choice Specs
EVs: 134 HP / 252 SAtk / 124 Spd
Modest Nature
Ability: Insomnia
-Psychic
-Shadow Ball
-Hidden Power [Fighting]
-Switcheroo

A more offensive Hypno. It has nice type coverage with the first three moves 
and can screw up anything else with Switcheroo.


    .


----------



## Undead (Feb 14, 2010)

I caught a Sharpedo and nicknamed it Kisame.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

I haven't played 2nd gen in like 2 months, but, like I said before, I've been playing my new Diamond file  I applied for senior membership you guys! :33


----------



## Sima (Feb 14, 2010)

^Good :3

 I wanna play my FR, but its in my parents car along with my DS and they went out


----------



## Undead (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey guys. Ilu.


----------



## Sima (Feb 14, 2010)

Aw how sweet


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

Even though you keep beating me at wi-fi battles 

Sima, how come you didn't go with? You normally do  Do you have Colleseum on the Gamecube? (I don't remember ) It could pass some time til they get back.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't know what a Vuplix is but I like Vulpix.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 14, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I don't know what a Vuplix is but I like Vulpix.



You wah?

You not know Vulpix is?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 14, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> You wah?
> 
> You not know Vulpix is?



It's a pun... Read what Sarutobi Asuma said.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 14, 2010)

imma platypus


----------



## Undead (Feb 14, 2010)

Well excuse my spelling.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 14, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> It's a pun... Read what Sarutobi Asuma said.



Oh shit

I don't know what it is too.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

He fixed it and I missed it  but I do like Vulpix


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 14, 2010)

Just spent the last hour moving over 30+ more pokemon over from my Diamond game to Platinum. I really don't see a point in repeating the process when HG and SS come out since a new 5th generation game is coming down the pipe soon.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

Yea, I wouldn't take the time to move that many Pokemon in the first place  unless they're very strong/awesome that is.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 14, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Yea, I wouldn't take the time to move that many Pokemon in the first place  unless they're very strong/awesome that is.



I have nearly 50+ lvl 100 pokemon that I've brought over from my Ruby/Sapphire/Fire Red/Leaf Green/ and Diamond games, so they always travel with me. Then there's a couple of high level legendaries I got from the Pokemon xD and Colosseum games.


----------



## Sima (Feb 14, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Sima, how come you didn't go with? You normally do  Do you have Colleseum on the Gamecube? (I don't remember ) It could pass some time til they get back.



Eh they are back now anyways xD



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Anyone here like Vulpix?



Love it, its my favorite pokemon


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> I have nearly 50+ lvl 100 pokemon that I've brought over from my Ruby/Sapphire/Fire Red/Leaf Green/ and Diamond games, so they always travel with me. Then there's a couple of high level legendaries I got from the Pokemon xD and Colosseum games.



Do you have to get one of those GBA cord things to transfer from Colesseum and XD? I have both games, but no cord  and I haven't seen them anywhere either. Is it simple like the Pal Park concept?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2010)

Back to Shoddy battle.


----------



## Kek (Feb 14, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Do you have to get one of those GBA cord things to transfer from Colesseum and XD? I have both games, but no cord  and I haven't seen them anywhere either. Is it simple like the Pal Park concept?



I got one of those cords.  

It's just like normal trading.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

While I wait for my reply .....

Happy Valentines Day everyone! :33

But anyone else know about that process? 

Edit: So you have to trade something to the Gamecube game in return for a Pokemon over there? That sucks


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 14, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Do you have to get one of those GBA cord things to transfer from Colesseum and XD? I have both games, but no cord  and I haven't seen them anywhere either.



Yep, I actually have two of them. One came with the Pokemon Box game for the gamecube and the other came with another gamecube game (can't remember).

It's also how I got a couple of Jirachi(s). Bonus Jirachi disc that you got when you pre-ordered Colosseum. 

It was a pain purifying Lugia in Pokemon xD but I was glad when I was able to finish and transfer it over to my Ruby game. 

Pokemon Box also gave me quite a few cool pokemon, like skitty, swablu and a surfing Pichu. 



> Is it simple like the Pal Park concept?



*Pokemon Colosseum & XD Gale of Darkness*

It's more similar to trading, like you'd do between normal pokemon games.

*Pokemon Box: RS*

Much, much easier than Palpark.

You highlight, drag and drop the pokemon egg in your game. *In fact you can move up to 30 pokemon at the same time by highlighting and moving them all into your box.*

I use to use this method of trading between Ruby and Sapphire because it was much quicker than trading one at a time between the gba games.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 14, 2010)

I hate you Temporal Diagla


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Yep, I actually have two of them. One came with the Pokemon Box game for the gamecube and the other came with another gamecube game (can't remember).
> 
> It's also how I got a couple of Jirachi(s). Bonus Jirachi disc that you got when you pre-ordered Colosseum.
> 
> ...



There's a game called Pokemon Box? I've never heard of it or come across it  I get the concept, I just wish I had the necessary items. The Jirachi thing sounds cool. I have one that a friend gave me.


----------



## Kek (Feb 14, 2010)

Pokemon Box is just a storage system, I think. I don't have it, but maybe I should get it.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

Kek said:


> Pokemon Box is just a storage system, I think. I don't have it, but maybe I should get it.



I want it, it sounds nice for Pokemon transfers


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2010)

I should participate in some sort of contest to win a custom user title.

I'd have "Pokemon Master" in gold and silver letters. And it'd be sparkling.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 14, 2010)

a new shoddy tournament ?

speakin of shoddy, i want to use you as a punching bag death


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2010)

Okay Jess, let's go at it again. Maybe this time you'll be able to beat me. 

Meet you on the Pokebeach server.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 14, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> I hate you Temporal Diagla



Primal Dialga?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 14, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> There's a game called Pokemon Box? I've never heard of it or come across it  I get the concept, I just wish I had the necessary items. The Jirachi thing sounds cool. I have one that a friend gave me.



It's basically just a storage system used to dump your pokemon, but it really came in handy when doing transfers between games. 

I was hoping Pokemon Ranch (Wii Ware game) would be something similar but it won't even allow you to move pokemon from one game pak to another, plus the english version isn't even compatible with Platinum (Only Diamond/Pearl). 

Why would anyone even want Pokemon Ranch?


----------



## Undead (Feb 14, 2010)

I never bothered getting Platinum. I don't see 
many changes between Platinum and Diamond. :S

If they make a third installment to HG / SS, 
they should call it "Meth Crystal"


----------



## Golbez (Feb 14, 2010)

Then you aren't looking hard enough.


----------



## Undead (Feb 14, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Then you aren't looking hard enough.


Don't make me get Vulpix to use 
flamethrower on your hoppip family.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 14, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Then you aren't looking hard enough.



Platinum was essentially given the Crystal and Emerald treatment in terms of a revamped storyline and new areas.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> It's basically just a storage system used to dump your pokemon, but it really came in handy when doing transfers between games.
> 
> I was hoping Pokemon Ranch (Wii Ware game) would be something similar but it won't even allow you to move pokemon from one game pak to another, plus the english version isn't even compatible with Platinum (Only Diamond/Pearl).
> 
> Why would anyone even want Pokemon Ranch?



My Wii is currently screwed up  I saw a little preview of it when I watched the "Getting Started" video or whatever it was called. It looked cute, but that sucks that is doesn't do any of that 



Kira Yamato said:


> Platinum was essentially given the Crystal and Emerald treatment in terms of a revamped storyline and new areas.



Yea, and I liked it's story and added stuff. It was a good game to play


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 14, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> It's basically just a storage system used to dump your pokemon, but it really came in handy when doing transfers between games.
> 
> I was hoping Pokemon Ranch (Wii Ware game) would be something similar but it won't even allow you to move pokemon from one game pak to another, plus the english version isn't even compatible with Platinum (Only Diamond/Pearl).
> 
> Why would anyone even want Pokemon Ranch?


Well, granted, it's the only legit way to get Mew. Unfortunately, filling up to 999 Pok?mon is a tedious as hell task.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> Well, granted, it's the only legit way to get Mew. Unfortunately, filling up to 999 Pok?mon is a tedious as hell task.



You can get a Mew with Pokemon box? Damn, I wish I could find it


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey, I bought Pokemon Ranch. It looks cool! 

Though I haven't gotten around to getting the Mew from it yet. I might eventually. 

Now, Pokemon Rumble is a great game.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 14, 2010)

lol deaths getting tired of killing me on shoddy
anyone want to battle then?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2010)

At least you're giving me new teams to fight, but I'm done for now. Shoddy takes a lot of my attention.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Hey, I bought Pokemon Ranch. It looks cool!
> 
> Though I haven't gotten around to getting the Mew from it yet. I might eventually.
> 
> Now, Pokemon Rumble is a great game.



Rumble? I haven't heard of it either!  I should go crawl under a rock and die


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Rumble? I haven't heard of it either!  I should go crawl under a rock and die



Both Pokemon Ranch and Pokemon Rumble are WiiWare games, so if you don't have a Wii, it'd be hard to hear about them anyway.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Both Pokemon Ranch and Pokemon Rumble are WiiWare games, so if you don't have a Wii, it'd be hard to hear about them anyway.



I have a Wii, but it's messed up and I can't fix it


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I have a Wii, but it's messed up and I can't fix it



Well, if you've never been on the Wii Shop channel, it'd be hard to know about them? D:


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Well, if you've never been on the Wii Shop channel, it'd be hard to know about them? D:



I knew about the Ranch, but I didn't know about Rumble or Pokemon Box


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2010)

Well, Pokemon Box generally isn't well known. And Pokemon Rumble came out sort of recently.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Well, Pokemon Box generally isn't well known. And Pokemon Rumble came out sort of recently.



Okay then  I wish I could figure out the problem with my Wii. I asked the Gamestop people when I got my PcP and they were clueless  I guess I'll have to take it up to G2K and ask them.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 14, 2010)

Are any pokemon obtainable through Pokemon Rumble?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 14, 2010)

When does the event Jirachi start getting released?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Okay then  I wish I could figure out the problem with my Wii. I asked the Gamestop people when I got my PcP and they were clueless  I guess I'll have to take it up to G2K and ask them.



What exactly isn't it doing? Does it not even play games? 



Kira Yamato said:


> Are any pokemon obtainable through Pokemon Rumble?



Nope. But it's still a very fun game.



Platinum said:


> When does the event Jirachi start getting released?



February 28th.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

Sometime in late February maybe? I don't remember 

Edit:



Death-kun said:


> What exactly isn't it doing? Does it not even play games?



Can't. The hand won't show up. Before it completely broke, the hand started spazzing (both remotes when playing games). Now, there is no hand for either remote and I tried re-synching, that isn't the problem. I think it's just the Wii because that is the only thing that doesn't work on both remotes. Every button functions fine. No, I can't play games because there is no hand to click on the Game Channel. I think it's just spazzing off screen because it flashed on screen for a second one time. It's new too. I just got it in early November 



Death-kun said:


> February 28th.



There's your answer


----------



## Shiron (Feb 14, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Are any pokemon obtainable through Pokemon Rumble?


I don't believe so, no.


*Kiri Amane said:


> You can get a Mew with Pokemon box? Damn, I wish I could find it


No. The Mew is gotten through uploading 999 Pokemon to Pokemon Ranch.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

Shiron said:


> I don't believe so, no.
> 
> No. The Mew is gotten through uploading 999 Pokemon to Pokemon Ranch.



I wasn't sure, they didn't specify which. Sorry


----------



## Undead (Feb 14, 2010)

VULPIX, USE FLAMETHROWER!
VULPIX IGNORED COMMAND!

!!?!?!?


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 14, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> VULPIX, USE FLAMETHROWER!
> VULPIX IGNORED COMMAND!
> 
> !!?!?!?



SA is not a good enough trainer.

Vulpix wants to go to BW.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> VULPIX, USE FLAMETHROWER!
> VULPIX IGNORED COMMAND!
> 
> !!?!?!?



Just being random, or did it happen in game?

I'd say it wants Sima, she's obsessed with the fire types and loves Vulpix


----------



## Innocence (Feb 14, 2010)

hehehe i found a nice green/gary fanart on danbooru for heart gold/soulsilver

and im using it


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

Innocence said:


> hehehe i found a nice green/gary fanart on danbooru for heart gold/soulsilver
> 
> and im using it



It is nice  that's where I get pretty much all of my set/sig/avy stocks  they have really good Pokemon pics


----------



## Undead (Feb 14, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> SA is not a good enough trainer.
> 
> Vulpix wants to go to BW.


Noooo! 


*Kiri Amane said:


> Just being random, or did it happen in game?
> 
> I'd say it wants Sima, she's obsessed with the fire types and loves Vulpix


I liek being random.  It's in my blood.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Noooo!
> I liek being random.  It's in my blood.



I think it's in everyone's blood  I can be quite random  So....random question for everyone: Who's your fave Pokemon?  I believe mine is Eevee


----------



## Undead (Feb 14, 2010)

Fire types and Steel types are my favorite.

Top two favorites: Magmar & Steelix


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 14, 2010)

Mine is Kyogre. And not counting that, Gardevoir, Pichu, etc.


----------



## Kek (Feb 14, 2010)

Sableye.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 14, 2010)

Hypno         

hypno @ choice specs
batonpass
bellydrum
seismictoss 
switcheroo

find someone setting up some spikes or support moves, switcheroo to switch items, hes stuck at using that same move

then bellydrum and baton to my machamp, seismics for tight pinches


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2010)

Qwilfish is superior.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 14, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Qwilfish is superior.


without rain dance he isnt
unless your using him as a suicide bomber


----------



## Kek (Feb 14, 2010)

I also really like Marowak. 

Thick Club/Rock Head/Double-edge pek


----------



## Undead (Feb 14, 2010)

I nicknamed my Marowak "Boner"


----------



## Innocence (Feb 14, 2010)

Kek said:


> I also really like Marowak.
> 
> Thick Club/Rock Head/Double-edge pek


oh yeah, i used him before
also if your facing a sub setup, bonemerang bypasses it and takes out the pokemon using it, but its inaccurate


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 14, 2010)

Anyone up for a battle over Wi-Fi? My FC is 0689 6992 4771


----------



## Innocence (Feb 14, 2010)

.:Jason:. said:


> Anyone up for a battle over Wi-Fi? My FC is 0689 6992 4771


most of us use shoddy battle, why?
faster and easier to setup a team, you should check it out


----------



## Undead (Feb 14, 2010)

Meh. I'll stick with regular battling. Shoddy isn't that flashy.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 14, 2010)

^ On what server?

EDIT: SA, would you like to battle? I recently started a new game, but I'd like to test it out.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

.:Jason:. said:


> ^ On what server?
> 
> EDIT: SA, would you like to battle? I recently started a new game, but I'd like to test it out.



I'll battle you and you'll probably win  I haven't IV bred and EV trained (or whichever way it goes)


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 14, 2010)

^ I only have three Pokemon, the strongest of which won't listen to me because I don't have enough badges. But alright, what's your FC? I'll battle you.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 14, 2010)

I need to get Shoddy installed at some point, have they updated to HG/SS sprites and such yet?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

You can change the levels on wi-fi battle and I'll only use three to be fair. Mine is 2536 1787 6755


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 14, 2010)

^Mkay. Let me register you, and I'll go on.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

Are you gonna host it or do you want me to? And gimme a sec to get within DS wi-fi range


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 14, 2010)

^You host, mkay?


----------



## Innocence (Feb 14, 2010)

2Shea said:


> I need to get Shoddy installed at some point, have they updated to HG/SS sprites and such yet?


nope not yet, expected to soon though

edit; jason, any server but if you want to try shoddy out, make a decent team, meet me on the pokemongts server, gotta register via the client then login, ill be ""uncle jesse"


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

Level 100 battle or level 50? And okay


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 14, 2010)

^ It doesn't matter what level.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

Okay, I'm waiting


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 14, 2010)

Innocence said:


> nope not yet, expected to soon though



Ahh okay cool cool, if only they would consider adding battle animations


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 14, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Qwilfish is superior.



What, 9000?


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 14, 2010)

Anyone here who's ever been to the Wi-Fi Plaza in Platinum know when the parade starts?


----------



## Undead (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

.:Jason:. said:


> Anyone here who's ever been to the Wi-Fi Plaza in Platinum know when the parade starts?



I don't think there is a specific time. You can go back into the wi-fi plaza multiple times and each time you go back there will be a parade like 10 mins later.


----------



## Sima (Feb 14, 2010)

I never get on wi-fi, I should, but if I tried to battle any of you you'd kick my ass, cause I'd have to use Platinum, and all my good pokemon are on Diamond, which is lost at the moment.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

I wonder why your best Pokemon are on Diamond?


----------



## Innocence (Feb 14, 2010)

WOW 237% OVERKILL WITH BULLETPUNCH


----------



## Undead (Feb 14, 2010)

A wild Togepi is here!


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

It's so fat and cute  I actually used Togepi and Togetic in a 2nd gen team before


----------



## Undead (Feb 14, 2010)

How did that work out for you?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

Well I think


----------



## Sima (Feb 14, 2010)

Togepi, the adorable baby pokemon.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 14, 2010)

hypno, the screw-you-up, bellydrum and baton pass pokemon


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

Ditto, the whore!


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 14, 2010)

*poke* *poke*

 So, what's going on around here?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

Random Pokemon talk


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 14, 2010)

.:Jason:. said:


> Anyone here who's ever been to the Wi-Fi Plaza in Platinum know when the parade starts?



There's always a set time. It's like I dunno 15 minutes or something like that, I never really paid much attention to how long the thing lasted.

All I know is that once the parade ends you are automatically escorted out, doesn't matter if you got on the parade or not.

I like getting on the parade regardless.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 14, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> *poke* *poke*
> 
> So, what's going on around here?



Welcome back, hopefully some more of the old poke-crew will return soon


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

2Shea said:


> Welcome back, hopefully some more of the old poke-crew will return soon



I still claim water leader


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 14, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I still claim water leader



You'll have to take that up w/ Mr. Dreikoo there xD


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

2Shea said:


> You'll have to take that up w/ Mr. Dreikoo there xD



 I didn't click the link since you said it would probably be restarted


----------



## Platinum (Feb 14, 2010)

Can't wait for our subforum.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Can't wait for our subforum.



I know, right?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 14, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I know, right?



It's going to be awesome .


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

Platinum said:


> It's going to be awesome .



It had better be


----------



## Undead (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey guys, wanna know a secret?


----------



## Innocence (Feb 15, 2010)

hrmmm                    ?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Feb 15, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Can't wait for our subforum.



I don't frequent the forums as much as I used to 5 years ago but I hope you guys do get it. :33


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 15, 2010)

Da_Ultimate said:


> I don't frequent the forums as much as I used to 5 years ago but I hope you guys do get it. :33



Why thank you :33


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Hey guys, wanna know a secret?



You like Marril? I like Marril too. (Because Marril becomes Azumarril and becomes 50x more badass.)


----------



## Rhythmic- (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah I started relurking on serebii about a month ago and that community's just, bad. I then saw this thread on NF, it's cool. one thread > a whole forum dedicated to pokemon. 


I still check out the actual serebii site from time to time though =x.


----------



## Munak (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Hey guys, wanna know a secret?



You be the mastah, Pokemon mastah?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

Megatonton said:


> You be the mastah, Pokemon mastah?



I wanna be the very best.....


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 15, 2010)

...that no one evah was.... *music keys in*


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 15, 2010)

By the way, if we do "gyms" again I'm still the bug gym leader.  If anyone tries to take it I'll megahorn you to a pulp.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 15, 2010)

I wish I could be Water, but it's apparently taken


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 15, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I wish I could be Water, but it's apparently taken



Dreikoo may not care anymore.  If he doesn't care, just take it.  If he does, beat him and take it.  ^^


----------



## Innocence (Feb 15, 2010)

if we do gyms, i wonder if we do them via shoddy, i can setup a server
and hopefully if kira doesnt mind ill take over the psychic gym if we do shoddy
got an awesome team setup


----------



## Munak (Feb 15, 2010)

Whomever I can beat, I'll be that gym's leader.

Okay, maybe not ghost.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 15, 2010)

No no no.  The title of gym leader is too special for Shoddy.  It's like buying a "Gucci" purse in Shanghai.  Fake.


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

My Marill's here, to pwn you all. 

Marill uses bubble. :


----------



## Innocence (Feb 15, 2010)

i dont know, people might vote for shoddy since most competitive battlers like me and death-kun use shoddy

unless someone makes wifi for the leaders official


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 15, 2010)

We had a full tournament, of over.. heck I don't even know how many people...around 30, before of true competitive battlers all using Wi-Fi. I mean Wi-Fi is what true competitive battlers use anyway.

A shoddy gym and tournament thing would be nice, but it would of course have to be separate


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 15, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> No no no.  The title of gym leader is too special for Shoddy.  It's like buying a "Gucci" purse in Shanghai.  Fake.



It'd be a superior fake 

Considering the fact shoddy in general is a more accurate measure of skill. 

However it just removes the human element of raising a team, which is half the fun and really makes it all harder.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 15, 2010)

~M~ said:


> It'd be a superior fake
> 
> Considering the fact shoddy in general is a more accurate measure of skill.
> 
> However it just removes the human element of raising a team, which is half the fun and really makes it all harder.


quoted for truth and awesomeness

plus, anyone wanna do a shoddy battle?
testing out a possible future gym team


----------



## Shiron (Feb 15, 2010)

2Shea said:


> Ahh okay cool cool, if only they would consider adding battle animations


No one's ripped the battle animations from the games, and that's far too large of effort for the small number of people who work on Shoddy Battle to undertake, which is part of the reason they haven't done so. Plus, another thing that they pointed out, which I agree with (which is why I usually have them turned-off in game after the first couple of hours of a save), is that they just slow down battles significantly. I really don't want to see Recover's or Softboiled's animation for the 500th time in a row. >.< To be fair to both tastes, there would have to be an option for turning it on and off... but there really is no such way to incorporate such an option that would truly be fair to both tastes, as the person who selected for them to be Off would have to wait for the other person to finish watching them anyway.

I understand that some people do want to see them, and that's cool... But I really do agree with the Shoddy Battle guys here.


----------



## Munak (Feb 15, 2010)

Injecting something new: do you believe the quality of Pokemon designs have been dropping since RBY?


----------



## Shiron (Feb 15, 2010)

Nope. Each generation has some good ones and some that aren't quite as good. Overall though, I don't think there's really been any substantial shift in the quality of the designs. Perhaps a bit of a shift in the predominant style of the sprites, but not in the actual quality or anything like that.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> By the way, if we do "gyms" again I'm still the bug gym leader.  If anyone tries to take it I'll megahorn you to a pulp.



If we are doing that. Would anyone mind if I was the ghost gym leader ?


----------



## Innocence (Feb 15, 2010)

as long as you dont think about the psychic gym posistion


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

Ghost or dark gym leader. I'm flexible .


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 15, 2010)

Clearer pics of the new Pokemon.


----------



## Tools (Feb 15, 2010)

Only 26 more days! so excited!


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Did anyone pre-order? And do you think it's a good idea?  

I'm deciding whether I should or not.


----------



## Tools (Feb 15, 2010)

I pre-ordered it about a week ago and I'm having it delivered to my place cause they're isn't any video game stores around my isolated house. And plus I'm assured to get it in the first week in comes out now.


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Ah, coolio. Which one are you getting? I'm getting Soul Silver.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 15, 2010)

I'll probaly just be playing it in the usual haxy way, since I'm too cheap and can't live without my 5x times battle speed. 

I'll be playing Heart Gold, I think.


----------



## Tools (Feb 15, 2010)

It took about thrity minutes to decide but I pre-ordered Heart Gold and I'll go buy Soul Silver later.


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Golbez you cheapskate.  Why would you guys want to buy both? You can just get the exclusives from someone else.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Golbez you cheapskate.


----------



## Tools (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Golbez you cheapskate.  Why would you guys want to buy both? You can just get the exclusives from someone else.



True but then you get two times the adventure!


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Magikarp uses flail!


Tools said:


> True but then you get two times the adventure!


I honestly can't play through these games more than once.


----------



## Tools (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Kabuto uses scratch!
> 
> I honestly can't play through these games more than once.



Well I'm a pokemon geek with no life...I'm gonna go cry in the corner now...


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Tools said:


> Well I'm a pokemon geek with no life...I'm gonna go cry in the corner now...


 There there...


----------



## Tools (Feb 15, 2010)

But on the bright side, I've made a few friends playing pokemon when I was a kid.


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

I remember in my younger days when everyone 
at school carried Pokemon cards. Good tiemz.


----------



## Tools (Feb 15, 2010)

I still have the Pokemon Card video game. Too bad my Advance and Advance SP buttons don't work well anymore. 

I still have my lucky Abra card: . Once beat an Arcanine thanks to many consecutive head coin tosses.


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Onice.  As you can see, I've brought out my Magikarp. 

Magikarps are boss.


----------



## Tools (Feb 15, 2010)

Magikarp is one of the best pokemon ever! Plus it's evo is awesome! Definitely worth the hours of training.


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

I have so many pokemon...Don't know who to choose!


----------



## Tools (Feb 15, 2010)

It's impossible just to choose one!


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 15, 2010)

I finally finished Explorers of Sky


----------



## Tools (Feb 15, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> I finally finished Explorers of Sky



Finished in what sense?


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Death.  

Congrats Ema!


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Zayne. <3

There's a lot more for you to do now, Tara.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 15, 2010)

Just the main storyline nothing post credit related 

Thanks, I'm kind of surprised the the story ends on a sad note :[


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Hi Zayne. <3
> 
> There's a lot more for you to do now, Tara.



Yeah, my main goal is to evolve my team so they can all be badass :33


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeaM2shAo0E&feature=grec[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tools (Feb 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Which server are you in? I'll get on and help you practice a bit.



Cool thanks- but I'm not sure which server or if I'm on a server. Each one I try I need to join or loginand I don't know which one I should register with.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Tools said:


> Cool thanks- but I'm not sure which server or if I'm on a server. Each one I try I need to join or loginand I don't know which one I should register with.



Oooh, register at the Smogon server and the Pokebeach server. Meet me on the Pokebeach server though.


----------



## Tools (Feb 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Oooh, register at the Smogon server and the Pokebeach server. Meet me on the Pokebeach server though.



Ok will do.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Which server are you in? I'll get on and help you practice a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> I've only evolved my Riolu. I sort of could care less about Pikachu. I used my Lucario to "train" my Manaphy, and now Manaphy is the team leader instead of Lucario. :33 I've been training Kingdra and Ludicolo to become part of Manaphy's team.



How can you switch team leaders? I've been trying to figure that out for a while D:


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Ema ignored me.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Just go to Chimecho Assembly and choose the Pokemon you want as your leader. :3


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey Jason, how excited are you for gen 5?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

I am pumped for it.  Though HG/SS has my attention currently.


----------



## Tools (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey Death-Kun guess what? I won my first battle on Shoddy!


----------



## Innocence (Feb 15, 2010)

pokebeach server you say?

and death, lemme practice my future psychic gym team


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Congrats Tools!


----------



## Tools (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Congrats Tools!



Thanks! I won cause I blew up my Golem.


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Tools said:


> Thanks! I won cause I blew up my Golem.


-Gives you a lovely kiss- :ho


----------



## Tools (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> -Gives you a lovely kiss- :ho



*shivers* Ew- Jynx...


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Tools said:


> *shivers* Ew- Jynx...


We all know you think Jynx is hot.


----------



## Tools (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> We all know you think Jynx is hot.



Oh yes very. I spend my 'free time' with Jynx~


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

It was only a matter of time the truth would leak out.


----------



## Newton (Feb 15, 2010)

Jynx is the sex


----------



## Golbez (Feb 15, 2010)

Explosion is the right way to do everything.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 15, 2010)

lol my psychic gym has a jynx in it


----------



## Tools (Feb 15, 2010)

Susano said:


> Jynx is the sex



Very.

@Golbez: Always is.


----------



## Newton (Feb 15, 2010)

They make every pokemon learn explosion

"Pidgey used explosion"
"Tyranitar fainted"


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 15, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Explosion is the right way to do everything.



I hope you didn't mean what you meant by this in the flow of the convo here.

Some disturbing thoughts came up


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

A Exploding Jynx?

Kinky. :ho


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> A Exploding Jynx?
> 
> Kinky. :ho



No. Worse.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 15, 2010)

Tools said:


> Oh yes very. I spend my 'free time' with Jynx~


With a name like Tools, I can see what you mean.


----------



## Newton (Feb 15, 2010)

You mean

"Penis used explosion"


----------



## Golbez (Feb 15, 2010)

I was just speaking of the move. No innuendoes.


----------



## Tools (Feb 15, 2010)

Stroev said:


> With a name like Tools, I can see what you mean.



Ouch. I'm getting username dissed a lot today.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 15, 2010)

Susano said:


> You mean
> 
> "Penis used explosion"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2010)

The new sub forum will be opening soon, so this HG/SS will go back to being on-topic. In other words, Hot Jynx posts are something we'd normally consider off-topic and will delete as so...

So, please on-topic talk.


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Golbez said:


> I was just speaking of the move. No innuendoes.


You're a bad liar. 


Tools said:


> Ouch. I'm getting username dissed a lot today.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 15, 2010)

Kira Yamato to the rescue!


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 15, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> The new sub forum will be opening soon, so this HG/SS will go back to being on-topic. In other words, Hot Jynx posts are something we'd normally consider off-topic and will delete as so...
> 
> So, please on-topic talk.


Brilliant.


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Kira just gave Jynx the boot.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 15, 2010)

lol Kiras the man

and since he stopped by, any chance or word of if we do the gym leader thread, we use shoddy or wifi? since most competitive battlers here use shoddy

and on a side note, if we do shoddy, would you mind if i become the psychic gym leader if all of the above happens?


----------



## Tools (Feb 15, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> The new sub forum will be opening soon, so this HG/SS will go back to being on-topic. In other words, Hot Jynx posts are something we'd normally consider off-topic and will delete as so...
> 
> So, please on-topic talk.



Ooops- it was Sarutobi's fault! 



Sarutobi Asuma said:


>


Second time you've comforted me today.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 15, 2010)

If I were a Gym Leader, I'd want either Electric, Fire or Grass-type.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Innocence said:


> i dont, link me brother



Here you go:



Just do what this tells you to do, and you'll have HG/SS sprites for Shoddy.



Tools said:


> That Pokemonwebbrowser guy.



Oh, him. I battled him as well.


----------



## Tools (Feb 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Oh, him. I battled him as well.


And you won right?


----------



## Stroev (Feb 15, 2010)

I tease, I tease.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Tools said:


> And you won right?



Obviously. I won both times.  He hasn't challenged me anymore.


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Guys, what's your favorite Pokemon type? Mine is Fire & Steel.


----------



## Tools (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Guys, what's your favorite Pokemon type? Mine is Fire & Steel.



Steel, Ground, Rock and Dragon.

Death-Kun, you're too strong!


----------



## Stroev (Feb 15, 2010)

Fire types all the way.

Though ultimately I may never have a true favorite.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Guys, what's your favorite Pokemon type? Mine is Fire & Steel.



That must mean Heatran is your favorite Pokemon. 

I like Steel and Water types.



Tools said:


> Death-Kun, you're too strong!



I know I am.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2010)

Innocence said:


> lol Kiras the man
> 
> and since he stopped by, any chance or word of if we do the gym leader thread, we use shoddy or wifi? since most competitive battlers here use shoddy
> 
> and on a side note, if we do shoddy, would you mind if i become the psychic gym leader if all of the above happens?



Which ever version is more accessible to members. We might need to do a simple poll to see which method will be more acceptable. 

And if I recall correctly, some of the gym leader threads were remade. I don't remember whose the current psychic gym leader, but reviving it might be a good idea.


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

My two favorite Pokemon are Magmar and Steelix. pek


----------



## Tools (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> My two favorite Pokemon are Magmar and Steelix. pek



Steelix is awesome! Magmar is cool but I don't really like Magmotar.


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Tools said:


> Steelix is awesome! Magmar is cool but I don't really like Magmotar.


I'm not too big on Magmortar. Magmar is much cooler. 


-Remembers Magmar vs Charizard-


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Tools said:


> Steelix is awesome! Magmar is cool but I don't really like Magmotar.



I agree with this. Steelix is pretty awesome.

The only thing they got right with Magmortar's design was the arm cannons. But they seriously botched the Magby line's coolness factor with Magmortar. :<

Magby is still adorable though.


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

I really hate what they did with Magnezone and Magmortar. 

Magneton and Magmar are so epic, yet they evolve into shit. 

Electivire and Tangrowth are awesome though. 
They're the only evolution I like of the bunch.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't mind Magmortar but Magnezone is one of the worst thing created by humans.


----------



## Cochise (Feb 15, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> I don't mind Magmortar but Magnezone is one of the worst thing created by humans.



Same for me, I love Magmortar, it's an awesome design, an upgrade.

Magnezone is shit.


----------



## Tools (Feb 15, 2010)

I was so disappointed with Magnezone. I was hoping for like nine magnemites but together.


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't understand Magnemite and Diglett. When they evolve, they suddenly have two more Magnemites / Digletts put together. How does that work?  Doesn't seem like a evolution to me. :S


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

^ LOL OF COURSE.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 15, 2010)

Am I the only one who actually likes Magnezone?


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 15, 2010)

Magnezone is a huge improvement on magneton


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Am I the only one who actually likes Magnezone?



I really like Magnezone as well. I don't see what the problem with it is. It looks like a UFO.


----------



## Crowe (Feb 15, 2010)

Enjoy.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 15, 2010)

I shall thank every soul that has made this possible.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 15, 2010)

Can you move this thread and all the other Pokethreads there?


----------



## Tools (Feb 15, 2010)

Yay the Subforum!


----------



## Crowe (Feb 15, 2010)

Question is if it is good to have this thread when there's a whole subforum now, I fear that it might end up similar to the Manga of the Month series where the manga thread gets more attention then the subsection as everything is already discussed in the thread. I'll leave the moving/closing to Kira/Kusuirirririri


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 15, 2010)

pek said:


> Question is if it is good to have this thread when there's a whole subforum now, I fear that it might end up similar to the Manga of the Month series where the manga thread gets more attention then the subsection as everything is already discussed in the thread. I'll leave the moving/closing to Kira/Kusuirirririri



This has become a multi purpose thread which was one of the reasons we wanted the sub-forum. Now we can keep this thread for what it was for ie Pokemon HG/SS and the other threads will be made for other topics.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I don't understand Magnemite and Diglett. When they evolve, they suddenly have two more Magnemites / Digletts put together. How does that work?  Doesn't seem like a evolution to me. :S



According to the pokedex, they both evolve when three of their previous forms come together.


I think magnezone looks awesome. It even has an awesome name.


----------



## Crowe (Feb 15, 2010)

I made the section name extra pretty 


Black Wraith said:


> This has become a multi purpose thread which was one of the reasons we wanted the sub-forum. Now we can keep this thread for what it was for ie Pokemon HG/SS and the other threads will be made for other topics.


This is true but people will come back to this out of habit I fear and de-rail the discussion; I'd personally see a new thread and new threads highlighting various aspects of the game which might be worth discussing. Bundling up HG/SS in one thread feel like limiting it.

I'll leave it to Kira but feel free to discuss it anyway.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

I'll check out the sub-forum now!


----------



## Stalin (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't get the complaint that the pokemon designs are getting worse. I think that this gen's desings were better than the last gen and has awesome looking pokemon. Hell this gen has the best looking start trio sincce the first gen.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 15, 2010)

Alright everyone. This thread is now ONLY about HG/SS. Let's keep it there so that the other posts can go to the rest of the sub forum.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't see how it's getting worse either. I mean, at least it's getting more original and mixed up. Back in Gen 1, the Pokemon and a lot of evolutions weren't really creative. Diglett evolves into three Diglett. Magnemite evolves into three Magnemite. DITTO. Need I say more?

On topic though, I can't believe it's already half way through February. HG/SS is released in less than a month.


----------



## Kairi (Feb 15, 2010)

I can't even believe HG and SS comes out next month 







DO WANT 
I are gonna get Soul Silver


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Can you move this thread and all the other Pokethreads there?



Done and Done. I had all of them lined up to be mass moved. Enjoy. 

*goes back to trading over Diamond pokemon to Platinum game*


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Kairi said:


> I can't even believe HG and SS comes out next month
> 
> DO WANT
> I are gonna get Soul Silver



Did you pre-order SS? If you pre-order it, you get a free Lugia figure when you go buy it. 

I'm gonna be getting my Ho-Oh figurine.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 15, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Which ever version is more accessible to members. We might need to do a simple poll to see which method will be more acceptable.
> 
> And if I recall correctly, some of the gym leader threads were remade. I don't remember whose the current psychic gym leader, but reviving it might be a good idea.


i think i was the psychic leader, but then i didnt know about breeding and my wifi wasnt as acessible on my DS


----------



## Stalin (Feb 15, 2010)

I just realized there wasn't a whole lot to do in kanto in the original versions besides the gyms.


----------



## Kairi (Feb 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Did you pre-order SS? If you pre-order it, you get a free Lugia figure when you go buy it.
> 
> I'm gonna be getting my Ho-Oh figurine.



Damnnnn ! I forgot to ! I pre-order this time ! I pre-order every pokemon game  I'm going this weekend whether someone is taking me or I have to catch the bus ! 

HG? Luke said he's getting that too. I love Lugia though, 2000 was a amazing movie


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

I wonder if the Competitive Battling How-to Guide warrants a sticky. I'll be adding lots more to it, I just needed to post the actual thread. 



Kairi said:


> Damnnnn ! I forgot to ! I pre-order this time ! I pre-order every pokemon game  I'm going this weekend whether someone is taking me or I have to catch the bus !
> 
> HG? Luke said he's getting that too. I love Lugia though, 2000 was a amazing movie



You must pre-order before March 14th!  You must go, so you can get your free figure. 

I'm getting HG mainly because of the version exclusives and I clocked in over 300 hours in my Gold version, though Lugia is definitely awesome. Aeroblast omg.


----------



## Sen (Feb 15, 2010)

omg this is in the new subforum  

And you can already preorder the games then?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Sen said:


> omg this is in the new subforum
> 
> And you can already preorder the games then?



The games were available for pre-order back near Christmas I believe.  I know it was sometime before the New Year.


----------



## Tools (Feb 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I'm getting HG mainly because of the version exclusives and I clocked in over 300 hours in my Gold version, though Lugia is definitely awesome. Aeroblast omg.



You get a Level 70 Lugia in HG.


----------



## Kairi (Feb 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> You must pre-order before March 14th!  You must go, so you can get your free figure.
> 
> I'm getting HG mainly because of the version exclusives and I clocked in over 300 hours in my Gold version, though Lugia is definitely awesome. Aeroblast omg.



My grandpa ran away what this is 
I wish Game Crazy was still opened down the street ;____;

Lugia 
I haven't played gold in years man 


Sen said:


> omg this is in the new subforum
> 
> And you can already preorder the games then?



You can pre-order games at places like Game Crazy and Game Stop C:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2010)

Sen said:


> omg this is in the new subforum
> 
> And you can already preorder the games then?



Yes you can and don't forget about some of the pokemon giveaways that are still going on:


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Tools said:


> You get a Level 70 Lugia in HG.



I know, I know. 



Kairi said:


> My grandpa ran away what this is
> I wish Game Crazy was still opened down the street ;____;
> 
> Lugia
> I haven't played gold in years man



Wait what? 

lol, we have no Game Crazy around here, though I know what store you're talking about. 

I've been playing it on an emulator, but it just isn't the same.


----------



## Kairi (Feb 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Wait what?
> 
> lol, we have no Game Crazy around here, though I know what store you're talking about.
> 
> I've been playing it on an emulator, but it just isn't the same.



he was here
and now he's now
wtf 

Wasn't they bought out? I know here, Game Stop bought out EB Games 

Here, you can get Gold for like, $5 

btw how do you play shoddy?


----------



## Sen (Feb 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> The games were available for pre-order back near Christmas I believe.  I know it was sometime before the New Year. :quite



Ah I don't go shopping much   I will order one on Amazon this week   Soul Silver for me 



Kairi said:


> You can pre-order games at places like Game Crazy and Game Stop C:



I see, hopefully amazon too, then I can also get a guidebook 



Kira Yamato said:


> Yes you can and don't forget about some of the pokemon giveaways that are still going on:



Ah just missed the Pichu, will try for the Jirachi though if I can


----------



## Sen (Feb 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Neither do I, only when I really want something usually.  You can also order the guide as well, if you want to. The guide has been broken up into two separate guides though.



A pokedex and a normal guide?  I already have that one pokedex, I think I will just use the internet maybe for the new one.  Unless I can find it cheap or something 

Also can we make a fanart thread for this section?  You know one where you can request fanart and then you and others (I will try and help out too although I'm not as good at searching) can post it?  Plus it would be nice for all of us when we need help finding specific art for good pokemon


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Sen said:


> A pokedex and a normal guide?  I already have that one pokedex, I think I will just use the internet maybe for the new one.  Unless I can find it cheap or something
> 
> Also can we make a fanart thread for this section?  You know one where you can request fanart and then you and others (I will try and help out too although I'm not as good at searching) can post it?  Plus it would be nice for all of us when we need help finding specific art for good pokemon



I think so, yes. One guide for the main adventure, the other guide for Kanto + Pokedeox. 

Sure, should I make it then? You just reminded me of it, and like you said, it would really be useful to have around. :3


----------



## Kairi (Feb 15, 2010)

I was actually thinking that Sen. I tend to see good Poke Fanarts a lot, and Trainer fanarts too C:

Poke Fanart Thread


----------



## Innocence (Feb 15, 2010)

DEATH can i make the pokemon fanart thread?
i have like a full folder of poke art


----------



## Sen (Feb 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I think so, yes. One guide for the main adventure, the other guide for Kanto + Pokedeox.
> 
> Sure, should I make it then? You just reminded me of it, and like you said, it would really be useful to have around. :3



 Well I will get the main adventure one first and then get the others if so 

And yeah   That's why I suggested it to you, you seem the expert with that so it would be fitting 



Kairi said:


> I was actually thinking that Sen. I tend to see good Poke Fanarts a lot, and Trainer fanarts too C:
> 
> Poke Fanart Thread



Yeah same here, I mostly see them on tumblr   But it would be great since it's so hard to search sometimes for some pokemon.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 15, 2010)

lol too late T_T


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Innocence said:


> DEATH can i make the pokemon fanart thread?
> i have like a full folder of poke art



Ahhh, I just made it. Sorry. 



Sen said:


> Well I will get the main adventure one first and then get the others if so
> 
> And yeah   That's why I suggested it to you, you seem the expert with that so it would be fitting



I know, the guides are supposed to be 800+ pages in total. D: It's crazy. 

Just made it. I should have the title edited to just say "Official Fanart Thread" though lol.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 15, 2010)

Wait Jason when I go to Chimecho's assembly there is no option to choose team leader :<


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 15, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Dreikoo may not care anymore.  If he doesn't care, just take it.  If he does, beat him and take it.  ^^



What do I have to do to beat him? Where/How am I supposed to battle him?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 15, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> Wait Jason when I go to Chimecho's assembly there is no option to choose team leader :<



I don't have EoS, but in EoD, that came in a little later in the game. You don't get to do it at first.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 15, 2010)

To be honest, I think this thread should be stickied

Anyway, less than a month away now!


----------



## Sen (Feb 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I know, the guides are supposed to be 800+ pages in total. D: It's crazy.
> 
> Just made it. I should have the title edited to just say "Official Fanart Thread" though lol.



So many pages   Most of the info is online anyway though right?

Hmm, seems fine to me, not like the current title is too long  



2Shea said:


> To be honest, I think this thread should be stickied
> 
> Anyway, less than a month away now!



You could ask, although this one will likely stay decently active.  Nice to have a convo thread that can be used for spam too so this can stay more on topic in general 

And I know   Need to be my copy soon.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Sen said:


> So many pages   Most of the info is online anyway though right?
> 
> Hmm, seems fine to me, not like the current title is too long



Yup. If I ever bought it, it would be just to own it. All the information can be found online otherwise. 

I guess you're right.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

We are getting closer and closer to the release date.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 15, 2010)

Platinum said:


> We are getting closer and closer to the release date.



I know  a month from yesterday


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

I can't wait for it.  I'm soooo pumped.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 15, 2010)

Same here!  Also, Cynthia, Dawn, and Flint are taken, but anyone else want to share and be the other two Elite Four members? :33


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

I am good for now, thank you. 

Kiri, what's your team gonna be?


----------



## Kairi (Feb 15, 2010)

its official;
going this weekend, if not thursday, to pre-order SS. happy keisha is happy


----------



## valerian (Feb 15, 2010)

Can't think of which Dark type pokemon to have in my team.  I want to have some space for another type that will cover up for there weaknesses aswell.


----------



## Golbez (Feb 15, 2010)

As of now I plan to have a team consisting of Jumpluff (durr), Blaziken (durr), Metagross, Luxray, Uxie and Starmie.
That's only if I can cheat in the game though. If I can't, I'll probaly just pick up whatever I like early on or do a 1-pokemon run.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I am good for now, thank you.
> 
> Kiri, what's your team gonna be?



I'm not entirely sure yet  but I be starting with Totodile on SS and Chikorita on HG 



Kairi said:


> its official;
> going this weekend, if not thursday, to pre-order SS. happy keisha is happy



I ordered SS too


----------



## Sima (Feb 15, 2010)

I want my copy of HeartGold now


----------



## Stroev (Feb 15, 2010)

When is it coming out in the US again?


----------



## Shiron (Feb 15, 2010)

^March 14th. **


----------



## Stroev (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh, better get my team prepped for trading.

And my Lucario has crazy endurance; 5 eggs that I forgot will be torchics(I forgot to maje the parent a ditto), so now I have 6 eggs with Riolus. All in 1 hour.


----------



## Vanity (Feb 16, 2010)

I want a Totodile.

I'm definitly getting HeartGold.

I'm undecided as to if I'll also buy SoulSilver but I might. I do generally find it useful to have all the versions and I don't buy a lot of video games.

Anyway if I get both versions I'll get Totodile in one and Chikorita in the other. I definitly want a Totodile though.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 16, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I want a Totodile.
> 
> I'm definitly getting HeartGold.
> 
> ...



That's exactly what I'm doing and Imma get a Cyndaquil by means of breeding and trading with Sima (we always make sure to have females and breed them so we can have all of the starters ). If you ever want a Cyndaquil, let me know cause I am a rampant breeder


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 16, 2010)

This sub-forum has rekindled my love for Pokemon.

I may just shut off Fallout for the night and replay Crystal.


----------



## Sen (Feb 16, 2010)

Excellent 

Actually this is getting me excited too, wish that I had my old versions of Gold and Silver here   New ones should be amazing with all the graphics though.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 16, 2010)

VirtualBoy Advance + Crystal ROM.

Excellent.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 16, 2010)

I have all of my 2nd gens and they still work  I played them a month ago, but I stopped and started playing my new Diamond file


----------



## Sen (Feb 16, 2010)

breakbeat oratory said:


> VirtualBoy Advance + Crystal ROM.
> 
> Excellent.



I don't know, I don't like to play them on the computer for some reason, it just doesn't feel right I suppose since I'm so used to the gameboy kind of set up 



*Kiri Amane said:


> I have all of my 2nd gens and they still work  I played them a month ago, but I stopped and started playing my new Diamond file



Yay though   Wonder how long it will take to finish HG/SS.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 16, 2010)

Probably even longer than the originals since there's supposed to be added story plots and whatnot  (from what I was told anyway. I didn't want to know exactly everything about it so I could be surprised and super impressed )


----------



## Gary (Feb 16, 2010)

Holy shit.
I should preorder.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 16, 2010)

I've always used Pokemon that you can find at the start so I can get my team equally ready quickly but for HG/SS as I've already got nearly all the Pokes I'm going to use some different ones.

I've always wanted to use a Dragonaite, that's the first one to go in.

I need some suggestions.


----------



## Undead (Feb 16, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> I've always used Pokemon that you can find at the start so I can get my team equally ready quickly but for HG/SS as I've already got nearly all the Pokes I'm going to use some different ones.
> 
> I've always wanted to use a Dragonaite, that's the first one to go in.
> 
> I need some suggestions.


Spinda.

Trust me.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 16, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Spinda.
> 
> Trust me.


Nah.....

I forgot to add. I'm going to start with Bulbasaur.

Venasaur
Dragonite
-----
-----
-----
-----


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 16, 2010)

Spinda is inferior.


----------



## Undead (Feb 16, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Spinda is inferior.


Watch what you say. Spinda's can make you dizzy.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 16, 2010)

I'll just close my eyes, duh.

I'm kind of bummed that not all Pokemon got new sprites in HG/SS. Only Kanto and Johto Pokemon. :<


----------



## Undead (Feb 16, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I'll just close my eyes, duh.
> 
> I'm kind of bummed that not all Pokemon got new sprites in HG/SS. Only Kanto and Johto Pokemon. :<


That's all? 

Have you seen Scyther's sprite? It looks like 
Electrikes head stuck on Scyther's body.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 16, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> That's all?
> 
> Have you seen Scyther's sprite? It looks like
> Electrikes head stuck on Scyther's body.



You should post a pic, I haven't seen it.


----------



## Undead (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 16, 2010)

Ewww  

10char


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh God, it really does


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 16, 2010)

What the hell is that thing?


----------



## Undead (Feb 16, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> What the hell is that thing?


Crossbreed? Electryther?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 20, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Crossbreed? Electryther?



No idea, but I don't like it


----------



## Sen (Feb 20, 2010)

I pre-ordered my Silver and Guidebook (as well as this Lugia figurine that comes with the game, ironically that version is cheaper than without the figurine) yesterday


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice  I did...umm...when I'm not too lazy to get up I'll go get the reciept and tell you when I ordered mine


----------



## valerian (Feb 20, 2010)

This thread is dead now. 

Though it'll probably be brought back to life once everyone gets HG/SS.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 20, 2010)

I know, that's why I posted  It drew you and Sen in at least :33


----------



## Sen (Feb 20, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Nice  I did...umm...when I'm not too lazy to get up I'll go get the reciept and tell you when I ordered mine



 You got yours awhile ago then?  At least it will arrive soon   I hope it arrives on the day it comes out, besides Harry Potter, I don't think they usually managed that.



Jotaro Kujo said:


> This thread is dead now.
> 
> Though it'll probably be brought back to life once everyone gets HG/SS.



True, it's nice to make so many threads on everything though, otherwise they get buried so easily. :< 



*Kiri Amane said:


> I know, that's why I posted  It drew you and Sen in at least :33



Excellent idea


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2010)

I need some help with a team for the game.

I'm going to start with Chikorita and I'm going to use a Dragonite. I need some other suggestions.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 20, 2010)

A Houndour is useful


----------



## Sen (Feb 20, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> I need some help with a team for the game.
> 
> I'm going to start with Chikorita and I'm going to use a Dragonite. I need some other suggestions.



What is your goal, future competitive battling?  Might be best to ask in that thread too then 

I'd recommend a strong fire one, like luffy no haki suggested, Houndour perhaps.  Also an electric pokemon really helps to have for some gyms too.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 21, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I'll just close my eyes, duh.
> 
> I'm kind of bummed that not all Pokemon got new sprites in HG/SS. Only Kanto and Johto Pokemon. :<


I guess those make the most sense but it would have been nice to see new sprites for Hoenn Pokemon.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Do you guys just see the sprites on Serebii?


----------



## valerian (Feb 21, 2010)

Tis a shame we can't evolve Gligar into Gliscor in HG/SS until we get the National Dex, same said with Weavile and Honchkrow.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

You mean they don't incorporate the new forms in the normal part of the game? 

Your sig


----------



## valerian (Feb 21, 2010)

It's a shame because I was going to use those pokemon in my team until I saw the confirmed list of pokemon in the Regional dex for HG/SS.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

But once you get the dex it will probably evolve right away at least  

I don't even have a team planned out yet   I think I will just catch the first few pokemon I find.  Wonder if I will try ev training too, I thought I'd have to but using Shoddy for those kind of battles is so much easier.


----------



## valerian (Feb 21, 2010)

It's alright, I'll find some other pokemon to fill my team with. 

Yeah, I've just recently gotten Shoddy as well, and it's whole lot easier and not to mention a lot faster.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm sure you will   Right now I only have Cyndaquil, Lugia, and Houdoom in mind for my final team.  Can you get legendaries from past games on that, or only by trade?

Yeah I know   I don't really want to spend hours trading/breeding when you can use that and be certain you are theoretically equal at least.


----------



## valerian (Feb 21, 2010)

There's always the Red Gyarados you can get later on in the game. 

I'm not really sure on this but I think this is the list of Legendaries you can get in HG/SS:

Legendary Beasts
Ho-oh
Lugia
Mewtwo
Latios (SoulSilver)
Latias (HeartGold)
Kyogre (HeartGold)
Groudon (SoulSilver)
Rayquaza (If you have both Kyogre and Groudon in your game)


Yeah, if you get something wrong you have to start over again, which is pretty troublesome seeing as long it takes you.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

omg I totally forgot about that, yay   I loved that with the lake 

And wow, I remember that now since I wanted to get Groudon so that was another reason I was excited for SS   And yeah I know what you mean, I accidentally had level grinded half of mine to 100, so I would've needed to re-raised an entire new one with the new type (which takes forever with breeding) 

Which version are you getting?


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

Pre-Ordering Soul Silver today .


----------



## valerian (Feb 21, 2010)

Sen said:


> Which version are you getting?



Getting HeartGold. 

Seeing as I used my old Silver game as my main game back in the day, I thought it'd be nice to have change.  And besides I've already got a Groudon and Latios on my Ruby save, so I'll trade those over to my HG game.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 21, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Tis a shame we can't evolve Gligar into Gliscor in HG/SS until we get the National Dex, same said with Weavile and Honchkrow.


Actually I'm sure you can get Pokemon outside the National Dex as soon as you are able to trade. If you can't get it to evolve in HG/SS trade a Gligar you caught over to Diamond, Pearl or Platinum and evolve it there and then trade it back.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Pre-Ordering Soul Silver today .



Heck yeah, just did that for myself 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Getting HeartGold.
> 
> Seeing as I used my old Silver game as my main game back in the day, I thought it'd be nice to have change.  And besides I've already got a Groudon and Latios on my Ruby save, so I'll trade those over to my HG game.



Oh nice, thought it out then   I actually think I will buy HG after I finish SS, that is what I have done with almost all of the past games.  I like to have them both.  Would be nice if I could get a cheap second ds too so I could try to myself and such 



Gaiash said:


> Actually I'm sure you can get Pokemon outside the National Dex as soon as you are able to trade. If you can't get it to evolve in HG/SS trade a Gligar you caught over to Diamond, Pearl or Platinum and evolve it there and then trade it back.



But wouldn't it not trade to that region until you got the national dex?


----------



## valerian (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you can level it up but it won't evolve till you get the National Dex.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 21, 2010)

Sen said:


> But wouldn't it not trade to that region until you got the national dex?


You'd probably need the National Dex on D/P/Pt but HG/SS should be able to trade with those games at any time. That's what I heard from someone with a copy of the Japanese version.


----------



## valerian (Feb 21, 2010)

Sen said:


> Oh nice, thought it out then   I actually think I will buy HG after I finish SS, that is what I have done with almost all of the past games.  I like to have them both.  Would be nice if I could get a cheap second ds too so I could try to myself and such



I used to get both games until they added wifi.  Either that or just got my friends to trade me the Pokemon I wanted.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> You'd probably need the National Dex on D/P/Pt but HG/SS should be able to trade with those games at any time. That's what I heard from someone with a copy of the Japanese version.



I don't know, it seems weird if you could get pokemon that easily even without the National Dex, kind of goes against the point if you just trade early for them right?



Jotaro Kujo said:


> I used to get both games until they added wifi.  Either that or just got my friends to trade me the Pokemon I wanted.



Oh that's true   Wifi is pretty nice.  But it's not really easy to get legendary ones that way.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

Sen said:


> Heck yeah, just did that for myself



Awesome :ho. It doesnt come to England until 26th of March though ;___;


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

You mean you need to wait an extra week?  Why?  I'd think it would be fine since they are the same version right? D:


----------



## valerian (Feb 21, 2010)

Sen said:


> Oh that's true   Wifi is pretty nice.  But it's not really easy to get legendary ones that way.



Yeah.  

Nice ava btw.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Feb 21, 2010)

I really wanted that PokeWalker thing but I'm not gonna be able to get the game until about a week or 2 after it's release.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 21, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> There's always the Red Gyarados you can get later on in the game.
> 
> I'm not really sure on this but I think this is the list of Legendaries you can get in HG/SS:
> 
> ...



Articuno Zapdos and Moltres too I believe


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'm not really sure on this but I think this is the list of Legendaries you can get in HG/SS:
> 
> Legendary Beasts
> Ho-oh
> ...



Not to mention that there's a Japanese event that lets you get the other Lati in your game (Latias in SoulSilver and Latios in HeartGold). So technically you can get both.  (which made me quite happy lol).

And you can also get another set of the Legendary Birds as well. :3


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

I cant wait to get Suicune pek


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

It follows Crystal's storyline pretty much, so Suicune runs around everywhere while you chase it.  As in you find it and then it runs off to another predetermined location. I'd say where you finally battle it, but I don't want to spoil.


----------



## valerian (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh yeah, forgot about the birds.

I wonder if we'll ever get a game with the Orange Islands in them.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Oh yeah, forgot about the birds.
> 
> I wonder if we'll ever get a game with the Orange Islands in them.



Probably not. Gamefreak would never be that cool.


----------



## Kairi (Feb 21, 2010)

Suicune <3333333

Pre-ordered yesterday, I forgot what the guy said I get. And It will only cost $34, I'm gonna work 2 days so I can have enough money :33


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

Kairi said:


> Suicune <3333333
> 
> Pre-ordered yesterday, I forgot what the guy said I get. And It will only cost $34, I'm gonna work 2 days so I can have enough money :33



Oh, you get the Lugia figure if you pre-ordered SoulSilver. :33


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> It follows Crystal's storyline pretty much, so Suicune runs around everywhere while you chase it.  As in you find it and then it runs off to another predetermined location. I'd say where you finally battle it, but I don't want to spoil.



Please tell me  Or at least tell me how many times I have to chase the bugger around until the final battle happens ;____;



Kairi said:


> Suicune <3333333
> 
> Pre-ordered yesterday, I forgot what the guy said I get. And It will only cost $34, I'm gonna work 2 days so I can have enough money :33



I dont think I get the figure with mine, even though I pre-ordered. Shitty England ;___;


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 21, 2010)

Sen said:


> What is your goal, future competitive battling?  Might be best to ask in that thread too then
> 
> I'd recommend a strong fire one, like luffy no haki suggested, Houndour perhaps.  Also an electric pokemon really helps to have for some gyms too.



This is just for an in game only team.

I'm thinking of using Pokes that I haven't used before



Jotaro Kujo said:


> It's a shame because I was going to use those pokemon in my team until I saw the confirmed list of pokemon in the Regional dex for HG/SS.



Can you post the link to the list?

-----

This thread should be stickyed.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Please tell me  Or at least tell me how many times I have to chase the bugger around until the final battle happens ;____;
> 
> I dont think I get the figure with mine, even though I pre-ordered. Shitty England ;___;



I think it's at Cerulean Cape in Kanto. I forget how many times you chase it around though. ;~; I know the final confrontation with it in Crystal happened in Tin Tower, but not this time around. It flees to Kanto as well. 

Where did you preorder it?


----------



## Kairi (Feb 21, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Oh, you get the Lugia figure if you pre-ordered SoulSilver. :33



I pre-ordered exactly that. Uncle is gonna get Ho-Oh, he pre-ordered HeartGold. Is they takin the game back or something? They had all these new mangz then they go back and let us have Lugia & Ho-OH 


Kelsey♥ said:


> I dont think I get the figure with mine, even though I pre-ordered. Shitty England ;___;



YOU KIDS AND YOUR ENGLAND
but thats crappy
you need to get a figure >:I


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I think it's at Cerulean Cape in Kanto. I forget how many times you chase it around though. ;~; I know the final confrontation with it in Crystal happened in Tin Tower, but not this time around. It flees to Kanto as well.
> 
> Where did you preorder it?



Oh well it cant be that many times you chase... Right? . Yeah that was a cool place to battle XD It flees to Kanto?! Ahhhh great -___-

From Game >:

Keisha@ I wanted the Lugia Figure ;__;


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Oh well it cant be that many times you chase... Right? . Yeah that was a cool place to battle XD It flees to Kanto?! Ahhhh great -___-
> 
> From Game >:
> 
> Keisha@ I wanted the Lugia Figure ;__;



It's not too many times I don't think. D: I think you have to beat Misty first or something before Suicune arrives at Cerulean Cape. :3 And yeah. 

I think you only get the figure if you pre-order from Gamestop or Best Buy.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

Kairi said:


> I pre-ordered exactly that. Uncle is gonna get Ho-Oh, he pre-ordered HeartGold. Is they takin the game back or something? They had all these new mangz then they go back and let us have Lugia & Ho-OH



So you two can play Pokemans with each other, eh?  Well, they made remakes of the first gen too. :I Now after HG/SS, they'll give us new mangz.


----------



## valerian (Feb 21, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Can you post the link to the list?



Here you go.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> It's not too many times I don't think. D: I think you have to beat Misty first or something before Suicune arrives at Cerulean Cape. :3 And yeah.
> 
> I think you only get the figure if you pre-order from Gamestop or Best Buy.



Ohh Misty's easy . Even though I will have a Typhlosion by that point but I'm sure I'll have an electric pokemon in there somewhere .

Really? Ahh Buggity Bugger. I saw the Figure and it looked so bloody cool as well D:


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Ohh Misty's easy . Even though I will have a Typhlosion by that point but I'm sure I'll have an electric pokemon in there somewhere .
> 
> Really? Ahh Buggity Bugger. I saw the Figure and it looked so bloody cool as well D:



The Kanto Gym Leaders shouldn't really be hard anyway. But they all do have rematch teams and whatnot.  I can't wait to fight Gym Leader Blue though. 

You could probably look around to see if anywhere near you has it. D:


----------



## Kairi (Feb 21, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Keisha@ I wanted the Lugia Figure ;__;



I'd send mines to you if I was a Eurofag 


Death-kun said:


> So you two can play Pokemans with each other, eh?  Well, they made remakes of the first gen too. :I Now after HG/SS, they'll give us new mangz.



Yep, we can trade and everything  I dun remember this [slowpoke.jpg] :I I wonder what they'll have. They better be awesome or 

Overall though, my favorite game has to be FireRed. It was just a good game C:


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> The Kanto Gym Leaders shouldn't really be hard anyway. But they all do have rematch teams and whatnot.  I can't wait to fight Gym Leader Blue though.
> 
> You could probably look around to see if anywhere near you has it. D:



I cant wait to Battle Falkner and Morty again . Even though Falkner is like the weakest Gym Leader ;_____;

Nah, I think I'll just wait until Ebay gets them on :ho



Kairi said:


> I'd send mines to you if I was a Eurofag



Its okay Amerifag >:


----------



## Tools (Feb 21, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> The Kanto Gym Leaders shouldn't really be hard anyway. But they all do have rematch teams and whatnot.  I can't wait to fight Gym Leader Blue though.



Yah I remember Blue being fun to battle back in G/S. I also remember the Champion Red- now that was always a fun battle.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

Kairi said:


> Yep, we can trade and everything :LOS I dun remember this [slowpoke.jpg] :I I wonder what they'll have. They better be awesome or :hurr:gun
> 
> Overall though, my favorite game has to be FireRed. It was just a good game C:



And we can trade too. :ho

FireRed was awesome. 



Kelsey♥ said:


> I cant wait to Battle Falkner and Morty again . Even though Falkner is like the weakest Gym Leader ;_____;
> 
> Nah, I think I'll just wait until Ebay gets them on :ho
> 
> ...





Tools said:


> Yah I remember Blue being fun to battle back in G/S. I also remember the Champion Red- now that was always a fun battle.



I remember sweeping Red with my Ampharos.


----------



## Tools (Feb 21, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I remember sweeping Red with my Ampharos.



You did what?


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

Death@ Thats good to hear, I could battle Falkner forever .


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

And I could battle Clair and Blue forever. 



Tools said:


> You did what?



Beat all of his Pokemon with my level 100 Ampharos.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow Death-Kun


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 21, 2010)

Reds pikachu would murder that Ampharos without even looking at him


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Wow Death-Kun



Well, Ampharos was at level 100, so...  Red's Pikachu was only level 81 back then, and it was his highest leveled Pokemon.



~M~ said:


> Reds pikachu would murder that Ampharos without even looking at him



Excuse me good sir, but I believe you are mistaken.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

True. Im 10 Levels away from making my Empoleon level 100


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 21, 2010)

Ampharos ftw.

I can't wait to catch one


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> True. Im 10 Levels away from making my Empoleon level 100



Empoleon ftw.  My favorite of the Sinnoh starters. :ho



2Shea said:


> Ampharos ftw.
> 
> I can't wait to catch one



Mareep is so cute.  I'm glad I can catch all the Pokemon I'll be using very early on, though Horsea (will eventually be Kingdra) will be the last Pokemon I get probably. The one before Horsea will be Heracross (I'll headbutt like crazy in Ilex Forest until I get one. I won't move on to Goldenrod City until I catch one. )


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 21, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Excuse me good sir, but I believe you are mistaken.



That bitch could kill a gyrados with iron tail


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 21, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Mareep is so cute.  I'm glad I can catch all the Pokemon I'll be using very early on, though Horsea (will eventually be Kingdra) will be the last Pokemon I get probably. The one before Horsea will be Heracross (I'll headbutt like crazy in Ilex Forest until I get one. I won't move on to Goldenrod City until I catch one. )



Haha yeah, I really love the pokemon I caught for my team in Gold, and I'll most likely have a similar team again.

I may have to try for Heracross too, depends on how patient I can be xD


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Empoleon ftw.  My favorite of the Sinnoh starters. :ho



Empoleon is my fave pokemon of all time <:


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

~M~ said:


> That bitch could kill a gyrados with iron tail



That's because Gyarados sucks, obviously.



2Shea said:


> Haha yeah, I really love the pokemon I caught for my team in Gold, and I'll most likely have a similar team again.
> 
> I may have to try for Heracross too, depends on how patient I can be xD



What was your team in Gold before? :ho

Ugh, same here. I hope I get lucky though. 



Kelsey♥ said:


> Empoleon is my fave pokemon of all time <:



It's such an adorable penguin


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 21, 2010)

i always tried for a heracross, half the time i gave up trying and moved on


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm going to make my next pokegoal to make a baddass ampharos in HG


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

My pokegoal is the be the best like no one ever was.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 21, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> What was your team in Gold before? :ho



To be honest, I only remember 3 of them haha. My starter Cyndaquil of course, Mareep, and Umbreon haha. I just remember that it was a very fun team.

It's been far too long


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

Well 2Shea, there's always starting fresh as well if that option sounds good. 



kamikazi said:


> i always tried for a heracross, half the time i gave up trying and moved on



This time I must be patient. 



~M~ said:


> I'm going to make my next pokegoal to make a baddass ampharos in HG



It's not hard to make an Ampharos badass. It naturally is.


----------



## valerian (Feb 21, 2010)

I never did have a Ampharos in my team. I saw Mareep and laughed at it, then later on I saw Ampharos at the lighthouse and then I wished I caught that Mareep.


----------



## Sima (Feb 21, 2010)

I usually have a Ampharos in my party, and I plan on having one on my HG team  They are pretty badass.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

I might get one in my SS Team :ho.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

Everyone should have a Wooper. pek


----------



## Sima (Feb 21, 2010)

Woopers are cute, but I don't think I would want to train one


----------



## valerian (Feb 21, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Everyone should have a Wooper. pek



I don't want two water types in my team.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

Sima said:


> Woopers are cute, but I don't think I would want to train one



Why not? D:



Jotaro Kujo said:


> I don't want two water types in my team.



I'll be having three.


----------



## valerian (Feb 21, 2010)

What's the 3rd one, since I know you're starting of with Totodile.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> What's the 3rd one, since I know you're starting of with Totodile.



Kingdra.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

Woopers are funny little pokemon .


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

And Quagsire is so cute.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

And theyre freakin' awesome against Electric pokemon. 
Crap, I gotta get one for Platinum *Goes looking for a Wooper* :33


----------



## Sima (Feb 21, 2010)

Quagsire


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

A half water team?  I don't think I've ever tried Quaqsire.

I usually try and make sure to have a flying, water, lightning, and a fire


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> And theyre freakin' awesome against Electric pokemon.
> Crap, I gotta get one for Platinum *Goes looking for a Wooper* :33



And they aren't even affected by Water type attacks if they have Water Absorb as their ability. Water type attacks will heal them instead.  It's only weakness is Grass type attacks. 



Sima said:


> Quagsire



So cute. pek



Sen said:


> A half water team?  I don't think I've ever tried Quaqsire.
> 
> I usually try and make sure to have a flying, water, lightning, and a fire



Yeah, a half water team. But I think I planned it out nice because Quagsire doesn't even take damage from Electric type attacks. And Kingdra is neutral to both Grass and Electric attacks, meaning it can handle the Grass attacks for both Feraligatr and Quagsire. And Quagsire just nullifies Electric types completely. :3


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

Okay now I REALLY need a Quagsire pek


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

The Quagsire compels you, obviously.  

Who cares if it's base stat total is 430. Quagsire is superior.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

Stat's dont really mean anything to me so .


----------



## valerian (Feb 21, 2010)

Cyndaquil
Wooper
Mareep
Heracross
Phanpy
whatever flying Pokemon I find first.

There's my team for HG.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

Cyndaquil. Hell yes .


----------



## valerian (Feb 21, 2010)

I was originally going to start of with Totodile, but I like the look of this team a bit better.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 21, 2010)

Bitches don't know about my furret


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Stat's dont really mean anything to me so .



Stats don't really mean anything to me in-game. And since I do all my competitive battling on Shoddy now, I don't want to worry about IVs and EVs on HG too much. I'll just focus on having fun with the Pokemon I like. 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Cyndaquil
> Wooper
> Mareep
> Heracross
> ...



I say get a Zubat.  No lie, Crobat is boss.


----------



## Sima (Feb 21, 2010)

People can't deny the awesomeness of Cyndaquil


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

~M~ said:


> Bitches don't know about my furret



Furret is inferior.


----------



## valerian (Feb 21, 2010)

Holy crap, forgot all about Zubat. Definitely adding that.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

Zubat? They annoy the crap outta me, and Golbats .


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Holy crap, forgot all about Zubat. Definitely adding that.



And you get them very early on. 



Kelsey♥ said:


> Zubat? They annoy the crap outta me, and Golbats .



But what about Crobat?


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

Now Crobats dont pop up everywhere when you're in a cave so I can deal with them perfectly fine .


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 21, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> And you get them very early on.
> 
> 
> 
> But what about Crobat?



Crobat is  I love Crobat pek


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

Rattata and Raticates annoy me too


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree with you there, I'm not big on them at all


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

Rattata are useless really at least Raticate have that Super Fang attack which cuts the Opponents HP in half .


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

You guys go so fast again  

I like those pokemon though, easy opponents for level grinding when you are weak


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

Thats True Sen but when you run into them all the time when you really dont want them... .


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah then they are just annoying 

The only one I really get annoyed by in the wild that much though are Stunky with Aftermath.  I was training and it took me a bit to realize why I kept losing so much HP when they were KO'd in one shot


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh my God, Aftermath.  Such an annoying move if you don't have many things to heal yourself with. Drifloon and Drifblim have it too, but at least you can't battle loads of wild Drifloon.

But still, that gets pretty annoying. It's like a Rattata that takes revenge on you for killing it.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

Damn :/ Its mostly for me just those beginning pokemon you get when you first start out like for example; Rattata, Zigagoon, Zubats, Bidoof, Poochyena(Which arent that bad I guess) but just those kinda of pokemon x___x


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 21, 2010)

Eh, some of them are okay, but yea, they get annoying


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

The only decent one out of them is Poochyena since it becomes Mightyena


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

Poochyena is adorable at least.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes it is  and Linoone is okay.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

Poochy has a cute little red nose 

Yeah Linoone's are cool <:


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

But Furret is so cute don't forget.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

And Growlithes .


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

I like Espeon/Umbreon/Houdoom if we are talking about cute ones that are in an animal shape pek



Death-kun said:


> Oh my God, Aftermath.  Such an annoying move if you don't have many things to heal yourself with. Drifloon and Drifblim have it too, but at least you can't battle loads of wild Drifloon.
> 
> But still, that gets pretty annoying. It's like a Rattata that takes revenge on you for killing it.



I didn't even know it had it too   I guess I didn't fight them at all except the one that I actually caught 

But yeah, I mainly didn't notice it since I was just level grinding at the time, and then I looked and my HP was getting low.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

I wouldnt cool Houndoom cute but that it certainly a badass pokemon :ho.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 21, 2010)

Don't forget about Eevees you guys!  And I think Houndoom is cute


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

Flareon is sooo cute x___x


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 21, 2010)

Eevee is still the cutest


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

Leafeon and Glaceon were really good additions in my opinion. Glaceon is so cute.  But Vaporeon is sooo adorable. 



Sen said:


> I didn't even know it had it too   I guess I didn't fight them at all except the one that I actually caught
> 
> But yeah, I mainly didn't notice it since I was just level grinding at the time, and then I looked and my HP was getting low.



I sort of forgot about Stunky/Skuntank altogether, so you just reminded me about them.  

Wasn't that when you were level grinding Dialga? Or were you level grinding a different Pokemon at that time?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 21, 2010)

I love all of the Eeveelutions, but Eevee is still my fave


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

I love them all too   Hard to pick when they are so cute together as well.



Kelsey♥ said:


> I wouldnt cool Houndoom cute but that it certainly a badass pokemon :ho.



That's true, more badass but it would be an awesome dog to have 



Death-kun said:


> I sort of forgot about Stunky/Skuntank altogether, so you just reminded me about them.
> 
> Wasn't that when you were level grinding Dialga? Or were you level grinding a different Pokemon at that time?



No, it was when I was doing my main team in that area under the bridge and near the cave with the metal pokemon   They were so annoying to deal with so that stuck out.  Oh, but I also caught a shiny one   I think I forgot about that until just now.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Warning; Uber Cuteness_


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 21, 2010)

Sen said:


> No, it was when I was doing my main team in that area under the bridge and near the cave with the metal pokemon   They were so annoying to deal with so that stuck out.  *Oh, but I also caught a shiny one   I think I forgot about that until just now.*



A shiny Stunky? :33


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

New sig is superior.



*Kiri Amane said:


> I love all of the Eeveelutions, but Eevee is still my fave :ano



Eevee is adorable. pek 



Sen said:


> No, it was when I was doing my main team in that area under the bridge and near the cave with the metal pokemon :lmao  They were so annoying to deal with so that stuck out.  Oh, but I also caught a shiny one   I think I forgot about that until just now.



Hm, I think I know where you're talking about.  If I'm not mistaken, it's the same place where you can catch Gible and stuff. Oh, you caught a shiny Stunky?  That's pretty lucky to find one without trying. 



Kelsey♥ said:


> *Spoiler*: _Warning; Uber Cuteness_



It's over, Kelsey won.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Cute~


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

I knew I would eventually .


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 21, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *Spoiler*: _Warning; Uber Cuteness_



pek I saved those  I had the middle one though with them all trapped in Flareon's fuzz


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> A shiny Stunky? :33



Yeah   I think it was a more pink-ish color iirc.  I was so surprised and worried since I almost killed it.

I also saw a shiny geodude but killed that after working very hard not to 



Death-kun said:


> New sig is superior.
> 
> Hm, I think I know where you're talking about.  If I'm not mistaken, it's the same place where you can catch Gible and stuff. Oh, you caught a shiny Stunky?  That's pretty lucky to find one without trying.



Oh I like it, making me excited for the new games 

It might be   Probably, I forget now exactly   And yeah, although I never get any shiny pokemon that I actually like ;__;


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

The middle one is the cutest IMO .


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 21, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> New sig is superior.
> 
> Eevee is adorable. pek
> 
> It's over, Kelsey won.



Blissey taking it up the ass 

I loves it pek, but you already knew that pet 

Oh, I have plenty of adorable Eevee pics, but I'm not posting them. Future set usage


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

Wobbuffet is just giving back what Blissey gave him, Kiri. 



Sen said:


> Oh I like it, making me excited for the new games
> 
> It might be   Probably, I forget now exactly   And yeah, although I never get any shiny pokemon that I actually like ;__;



It's less than 20 days away. 

That's the only place I can think of at least. Since the cave on Iron Island doesn't have any kind of bridge.  And I'm assuming you mean Bronzor as that metal Pokemon, which you can find in that cave you mentioned.  And I know, it's always hard to get the shiny Pokemon you want.  At least we get a free shiny Gyarados though. :33


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 21, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Wobbuffet is just giving back what Blissey gave him, Kiri.
> 
> 
> 
> It's less than 20 days away.



Yes yes, I know pet 

I know  I'm getting impatient


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Yes yes, I know pet
> 
> I know  I'm getting impatient



Wobbuffet used Counter. 

The wait is getting horrible.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> The middle one is the cutest IMO :lmao.



It's so cute with all of them stuck in his fur   Weird too when you see the random tails hanging out.



*Kiri Amane said:


> Oh, I have plenty of adorable Eevee pics, but I'm not posting them. Future set usage :hurr



 Make sure to use them all then so we get to see 



Death-kun said:


> It's less than 20 days away. :ruri
> 
> That's the only place I can think of at least. Since the cave on Iron Island doesn't have any kind of bridge. :argh And I'm assuming you mean Bronzor as that metal Pokemon, which you can find in that cave you mentioned.  And I know, it's always hard to get the shiny Pokemon you want.  At least we get a free shiny Gyarados though. :33



I'm mostly excited too since it will come out right by my spring break  

Yeah that's the one, I never went in that cave and completed it though I think   I forgot and skipped it, then failed to go back.  I know, someone mentioned that and now I'm so excited for it


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 21, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Wobbuffet used Counter.
> 
> The wait is getting horrible.



Sex counter  that sounds so wrong xD

I'm just really bored and maybe it'll improve my moods, but I dunno.


----------



## Sima (Feb 21, 2010)

well it also really doesn't help when I keep seeing the Heart Gold and Soul Silver Trading Card comercials on tv

the wait is driving me insane.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 21, 2010)

Sen said:


> It's so cute with all of them stuck in his fur   Weird too when you see the random tails hanging out.
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to use them all then so we get to see



I thought it was pretty funny 

I've already used two.


*Spoiler*: _Set 1_ 










*Spoiler*: _Set 2_


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

Sen said:


> I'm mostly excited too since it will come out right by my spring break
> 
> Yeah that's the one, I never went in that cave and completed it though I think   I forgot and skipped it, then failed to go back.  I know, someone mentioned that and now I'm so excited for it



Awww, lucky. D: Though at least Easter/Spring break isn't too far away from March 14th, though I'll have probably beaten the game by then.  But at least you can focus on playing then. 

And I only went in there to catch the Pokemon, beat the trainers, etc. I ended up going through all of it, but it was annoying without Flash.   And not to mention that breeding for IVs has become a whole lot easier in HG/SS, and it's possible to get perfect IVs and everything. 



*Kiri Amane said:


> Sex counter  that sounds so wrong xD
> 
> I'm just really bored and maybe it'll improve my moods, but I dunno.



 Sex counter.

Aww, isn't there something for you to do? :<


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Sima said:


> :arg well it also really doesn't help when I keep seeing the Heart Gold and Soul Silver Trading Card comercials on tv:lmao
> 
> the wait is driving me insane.



Oh maybe I should buy some of those cards for fun   Haven't gotten new ones in ages.



*Kiri Amane said:


> I thought it was pretty funny :hoho
> 
> I've already used two.
> 
> ...



Oh I remember the first, the second one is cute too though 



Death-kun said:


> Awww, lucky. D: Though at least Easter/Spring break isn't too far away from March 14th, though I'll have probably beaten the game by then.  But at least you can focus on playing then.
> 
> And I only went in there to catch the Pokemon, beat the trainers, etc. I ended up going through all of it, but it was annoying without Flash.   And not to mention that breeding for IVs has become a whole lot easier in HG/SS, and it's possible to get perfect IVs and everything.



When is your break anyway?  And omg   You go so fast   I feel like it will take me a month  

I see, I felt too annoyed without flash and caves are always so troublesome sometimes   How is it easier?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 21, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Sex counter.
> 
> Aww, isn't there something for you to do? :<



Yea 

Not really. I don't feel too great either.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

Sen said:


> When is your break anyway?  And omg   You go so fast   I feel like it will take me a month
> 
> I see, I felt too annoyed without flash and caves are always so troublesome sometimes   How is it easier?



I think it's in April actually. I know we have an Easter break around Easter obviously, but I'm not sure about Spring Break. Hopefully it's in March, though I think it's in April. :< Well, I sort of have my team planned out and everything.  I'll just be playing it a whoooole lot, so it probably won't take me that long to beat. But when I played the ROM a little bit on the computer, I spent about 20 hours getting to and beating Morty, so there's a good chance I'll spend even more time on the actual game. 

It sucks how Flash is an HM anyway, because there's a severe lack of caves or places where you actually have to use it.  So it's sort of a waste. And oh, I'll just give you a link. It'd take too much time to explain it fully by myself. 



So yeah, it's much easier to pass on the IVs you want/need for your Pokemon.



*Kiri Amane said:


> Yea
> 
> Not really. I don't feel too great either.



Maybe you should lay down if you're not feeling good? ;<


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 21, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Maybe you should lay down if you're not feeling good? ;<



That won't help. I'm just experiencing some pain that kinda worries me. I guess that's why I'm in a bad mood.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> [noparse]I think it's in April actually. I know we have an Easter break around Easter obviously, but I'm not sure about Spring Break. Hopefully it's in March, though I think it's in April. :< Well, I sort of have my team planned out and everything.  I'll just be playing it a whoooole lot, so it probably won't take me that long to beat. But when I played the ROM a little bit on the computer, I spent about 20 hours getting to and beating Morty, so there's a good chance I'll spend even more time on the actual game.
> 
> It sucks how Flash is an HM anyway, because there's a severe lack of caves or places where you actually have to use it.  So it's sort of a waste. And oh, I'll just give you a link. It'd take too much time to explain it fully by myself.
> 
> ...



I see, kind of far D:  I'm sure you will still finish before me anyway   And wow   What will your team be then?  Will you try and ev train your starter right away?  I'm not sure if I should try and do that or not. :<  

Wasn't it changed to a TM though?  Or is it just in this game? 

Ah that is kind of nice.  Still sounds somewhat long though 



*Kiri Amane said:


> That won't help. I'm just experiencing some pain that kinda worries me. I guess that's why I'm in a bad mood.



 Hope you are better soon


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

Sen said:


> I see, kind of far D:  I'm sure you will still finish before me anyway   And wow   What will your team be then?  Will you try and ev train your starter right away?  I'm not sure if I should try and do that or not. :<
> 
> Wasn't it changed to a TM though?  Or is it just in this game?
> 
> Ah that is kind of nice.  Still sounds somewhat long though



I know, and it's still only February. I still wish we had that President's Week thing where we'd have all of last week off, but that was moved to have more Spring Break, so yeah.  And we'll see, I'm probably going to go slow this time around.  And my team is going to end up being Feraligatr, Quagsire, Ampharos, Crobat, Heracross and Kingdra.  And probably not. The most I'm probably going to do is keep resetting until Totodile has an Adamant nature. I'll try to look for the natures I want for each Pokemon, but I won't really get into IV or EV training at all. And maybe you should just wait until after the game to try it out? 

Yeah, Flash is a TM now. And they replaced the HM Defog with Whirlpool again like in G/S/C. 

Yeah, it's still quite a bit of effort, but at least it's easier to get what you want.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I know, and it's still only February. I still wish we had that President's Week thing where we'd have all of last week off, but that was moved to have more Spring Break, so yeah.  And we'll see, I'm probably going to go slow this time around.  And my team is going to end up being Feraligatr, Quagsire, Ampharos, Crobat, Heracross and Kingdra.  And probably not. The most I'm probably going to do is keep resetting until Totodile has an Adamant nature. I'll try to look for the natures I want for each Pokemon, but I won't really get into IV or EV training at all. And maybe you should just wait until after the game to try it out?
> 
> Yeah, Flash is a TM now. And they replaced the HM Defog with Whirlpool again like in G/S/C.
> 
> Yeah, it's still quite a bit of effort, but at least it's easier to get what you want.



Oh yeah I remember that, I was so jealous   Sucks it got moved though D:  Those all seem very nice.  That's kind of smart, I forgot that I could reset until I get the nature I want.  And yeah   I think that I won't really be doing too much of that simply due to online battling being fine with shoddy instead of trying to slowly ev train and breed too much, but it would be fun to know how to do.  

I see, I remember that.  I hated those though since you always needed a pokemon with them and it kind of takes up a spot on your team unless you want to teach a main pokemon those moves.  

And true


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

Sen said:


> Oh yeah I remember that, I was so jealous   Sucks it got moved though D:  Those all seem very nice.  That's kind of smart, I forgot that I could reset until I get the nature I want.  And yeah   I think that I won't really be doing too much of that simply due to online battling being fine with shoddy instead of trying to slowly ev train and breed too much, but it would be fun to know how to do.
> 
> I see, I remember that.  I hated those though since you always needed a pokemon with them and it kind of takes up a spot on your team unless you want to teach a main pokemon those moves.
> 
> And true



It got moved, so that's kind of disappointing, but at least it means a longer break in April. That week in February was always a nice intermission. :< Yeah, but like you said, full of Water types.  The only other time I did that was in my last file of FireRed, and I ended up getting my Adamant Charmander after so many resets lol. And yes exactly, that's why I don't feel like doing much IV and EV stuff on HG/SS either. That's what Shoddy is for now, so I can just focus on the other goals I have in HG.

And yeah, it sucks how you always seem to need and HM slave or two throughout the game so you're able to have all the HMs when you need to use them. It's always a waste of space, HM moves shouldn't take up space at all imo.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> It got moved, so that's kind of disappointing, but at least it means a longer break in April. That week in February was always a nice intermission. :< Yeah, but like you said, full of Water types.  The only other time I did that was in my last file of FireRed, and I ended up getting my Adamant Charmander after so many resets lol. And yes exactly, that's why I don't feel like doing much IV and EV stuff on HG/SS either. That's what Shoddy is for now, so I can just focus on the other goals I have in HG.
> 
> And yeah, it sucks how you always seem to need and HM slave or two throughout the game so you're able to have all the HMs when you need to use them. It's always a waste of space, HM moves shouldn't take up space at all imo.



Wow 2 weeks?  That would be more fun though in some ways   I see, that's smart though to think about that still   And yeah, I'm really happy about that actually since before I imagined it taking weeks just to get one pokemon ready for battle   Granted I lack the smarts for pokemon battling but at least this way I'll be equal 

Yeah, I always use Nidorino and then Bidoof in the recent games for that   Tried to find one that could use as many of them as possible.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

Sen said:


> Wow 2 weeks?  That would be more fun though in some ways   I see, that's smart though to think about that still   And yeah, I'm really happy about that actually since before I imagined it taking weeks just to get one pokemon ready for battle   Granted I lack the smarts for pokemon battling but at least this way I'll be equal
> 
> Yeah, I always use Nidorino and then Bidoof in the recent games for that   Tried to find one that could use as many of them as possible.



Yeah, it'll pretty much end up being like that. That, or there'll be two separate breaks in April.  Yes, a long break is fun, but sometimes more smaller breaks are good too. :3 I just do it simply for the fact that I don't want to get a nature that's horrible for my Pokemon lol. D: And exactly, Shoddy is a really good way to just right to the battling while reserving the conventional fun for the actual game. But you don't really lack the smarts for it, you just need to learn more.  It's not just about knowing, you have to be good at predicting and analyzing too. And even then, luck is quite often one of the major factors in how a battle will play out.

I remember Bibarel being the ultimate HM slave because it can learn all the HM moves except for Defog.  A lot of people had two Bibarel on their team to cover nearly all the HMs.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> [noparse]Yeah, it'll pretty much end up being like that. That, or there'll be two separate breaks in April.  Yes, a long break is fun, but sometimes more smaller breaks are good too. :3 I just do it simply for the fact that I don't want to get a nature that's horrible for my Pokemon lol. D: And exactly, Shoddy is a really good way to just right to the battling while reserving the conventional fun for the actual game. But you don't really lack the smarts for it, you just need to learn more.  It's not just about knowing, you have to be good at predicting and analyzing too. And even then, luck is quite often one of the major factors in how a battle will play out.
> 
> I remember Bibarel being the ultimate HM slave because it can learn all the HM moves except for Defog.  A lot of people had two Bibarel on their team to cover nearly all the HMs. [/noparse]



You mean you go for a week, then have off, then go for another week, and then off again?   Plenty of pokemon time though too 

Yeah what kind of nature do you recommend for a Cyndaquil?   Yeah Shoddy and that entire idea was amazing, I wonder who thought of it.  That's true, I need to practice fight a lot more ;__;  I already have a word document with my planned pokemon, I just need to figure out two more of them (since I'm a bit undecided) and then pick their Evs/nature/moves, and thne test them   Still good to at least be very knowledgeable. 

I just made a thread on that   And that would be useful since it can learn so many, but still annoying to need two on your team


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 21, 2010)

The problem with this game getting released at this time is FFXIII.

Two massive RPG's at the same time. Both take months to complete.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> The problem with this game getting released at this time is FFXIII.
> 
> Two massive RPG's at the same time. Both take months to complete.



Ah that would be hard if you're going to play both D:  I guess though it's nice if you get bored with one, then you can switch between them perhaps


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 21, 2010)

Sen said:


> Ah that would be hard if you're going to play both D:  I guess though it's nice if you get bored with one, then you can switch between them perhaps



What I'm planning to do is keep my DS at hand and whenever there's a cut scene (and we all know FF have long ones) watch the cut scene and play a bit of Pokemon.

I already do this when I watch a TV show or something.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 21, 2010)

I was facing that same problem.... until I decided to not get FFXIII. After playing it..  yeahhhh, disappointment abounds.

So now my SS will be receiving all of my attention


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Yay for picking Pokemon though 



Black Wraith said:


> What I'm planning to do is keep my DS at hand and whenever there's a cut scene (and we all know FF have long ones) watch the cut scene and play a bit of Pokemon.
> 
> I already do this when I watch a TV show or something.



 I actually do that with TV for just Pokemon too.  Especially when I level grind, I'm always doing something else at the same time.  That has some downsides though like not paying enough attention to potentially important game things.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 21, 2010)

Sen said:


> Yay for picking Pokemon though
> 
> 
> 
> I actually do that with TV for just Pokemon too.  Especially when I level grind, I'm always doing something else at the same time.  That has some downsides though like not paying enough attention to potentially important game things.



What important game things are you talking about in Pokemon?

Not like there's an important part of the story that you're going to miss and won't know what's happened in the brilliant and gripping story.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

Sen said:


> You mean you go for a week, then have off, then go for another week, and then off again?   Plenty of pokemon time though too :LOS
> 
> Yeah what kind of nature do you recommend for a Cyndaquil?   Yeah Shoddy and that entire idea was amazing, I wonder who thought of it.  That's true, I need to practice fight a lot more ;__;  I already have a word document with my planned pokemon, I just need to figure out two more of them (since I'm a bit undecided) and then pick their Evs/nature/moves, and thne test them   Still good to at least be very knowledgeable.
> 
> I just made a thread on that   And that would be useful since it can learn so many, but still annoying to need two on your team



I'm not entirely sure actually. I'll go check the school calendar soon to see when exactly we have off.  But yes you're right, plenty of Pokemon too. 

Hm, I'd say Modest nature. It's Sp. Atk is better than it's Atk, and you probably won't be using it's Atk stat much. ;~; And I wonder too, because they're geniuses. Letting people battle and put those strategies and smarts to good use without having to waste hours breeding for the right Pokemon.  Well when you get your Shoddy team all done, I'll be more than glad to help you practice. And I'll help you find out what needs to be fixed/altered/etc. so you can have the best team you possibly can. And you'll learn a lot as well.  I can help you out with that as well if you want. :3

Yup, I saw it.  It's just kind of annoying in general to need to put those useless HMs on something anyway. I wish there could be a way to have slots for two more Pokemon specifically meant for HMs or something. ;<


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> What important game things are you talking about in Pokemon?
> 
> Not like there's an important part of the story that you're going to miss and won't know what's happened in the brilliant and gripping story.



Well my pokemon were sometimes half dead and I almost missed catching a shiny pokemon  

It's still interesting though 



Death-kun said:


> [noparse]I'm not entirely sure actually. I'll go check the school calendar soon to see when exactly we have off.  But yes you're right, plenty of Pokemon too.
> 
> Hm, I'd say Modest nature. It's Sp. Atk is better than it's Atk, and you probably won't be using it's Atk stat much. ;~; And I wonder too, because they're geniuses. Letting people battle and put those strategies and smarts to good use without having to waste hours breeding for the right Pokemon.  Well when you get your Shoddy team all done, I'll be more than glad to help you practice. And I'll help you find out what needs to be fixed/altered/etc. so you can have the best team you possibly can. And you'll learn a lot as well.  I can help you out with that as well if you want. :3
> 
> Yup, I saw it.  It's just kind of annoying in general to need to put those useless HMs on something anyway. I wish there could be a way to have slots for two more Pokemon specifically meant for HMs or something. ;<[/noparse]



Well at least a nice break anyway 

Okay, I will try and get a modest one   Yeah it's a much better program, although I suppose it does take away the effort that mattered sometimes before   And thank you   I will likely get one team and work with that for awhile.  It should probably be all OU tier right?  No Dialga then  

I know, I wish besides stuff like Surf / Fly, that things like cut could just be a tool that you carry with you


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Feb 21, 2010)

If I am getting a Cyndaquil, what nature should it be?


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Modest according to Jason/Death-kun since that is good for Special Attack


----------



## valerian (Feb 22, 2010)

What's with Houndoom's snout?  It looks really off.


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't know, it seems fine to me for the most part 

I love the way it looks 

The golbat in your sig   What gen is that from?


----------



## valerian (Feb 22, 2010)

It's snout looks a bit weird to me imo.

And that Golbat would be from Red/Blue.


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

Old school   Any reason for that?

You can see how they have improved though


----------



## valerian (Feb 22, 2010)

I was just on Bulbapedia reading stuff on Golbat and I saw that and thought it was hilarious so I decided to put it in my sig.  

Yeah huge improvement.  I might look at more of those sprites from Gen 1 and see how much they've changed.


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

It is   You can try replaying one of them 

I do that every now and then but then it's so weird with the old graphics.


----------



## valerian (Feb 22, 2010)

Not sure if I'd replay the games, they seem pretty outdated now. 

To be honest, I don't remember some of the pokemon sprites from R/B looking like that.  Though it has been a while since I've played them so that could be one of the reasons.


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah that is the downside, but if you look at them at all 

Same here actually   Or I've gotten used to the new ones.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 22, 2010)

I would play my old ones if I could get them back


----------



## K-deps (Feb 22, 2010)

I've never posted in this thread. But after looking up stuff on Heart Gold and Soul Silver the amount of nostalgia I'm feeling is unbelievable. This will be the first pokemon I've bought in so long

EDIT: Also I got a question about HG/SS. Is there anything new about them like if you can get kanto starters or other legendaries?


----------



## Shiron (Feb 22, 2010)

K-deps said:


> EDIT: Also I got a question about HG/SS. Is there anything new about them like if you can get kanto starters or other legendaries?


-A Battle Frontier was added near Olivine (it's the same one from Platinum, though)
-A Safari Zone is also added near Olivine.
-Pal Park is added to Fuschia cities.
-The  is added near National Park.
-After beating Red, you can get a Kanto starter from Prof. Oak and a Hoenn Starter from Steven Stone in the Silph Co. building.
-Like in Crystal, you can get the Extremespeed Dratini:


> After you have defeated Clair in the Blackthorn Gym, she will send you on a quest into the Dragon.s Den. Deep inside the den you will discover a building with the elders. These Elders will ask you questions about how you raise your Pok?mon. After the questions are answered, he will give you a Dratini. If you answer his questions with the compassionate responses, the Dratini will know the special move; ExtremeSpeed. If you don't answer with those responses, it will just know its basic moves


-Articuno is in the Seaform Islands
-Zapdos is outside the Power Plant
-Moltres is in Mount Silver.
-You can get a Kyogre in Heart Gold, and a Groudon in Soul Silver. If you trade both of these (as in, the Kyogre from HG and the Groudon from SS--it doesn't work with any other ones) to one version, you will also be able to get Rayqauaza.
-Mewtwo's back in Cerulean Cave.
-Latias is roaming in HG and Latios is in SS:


> When you have obtained the National Pok?dex and have exited the Pok?mon Fan Club in Vermillion City, Steven Stone of Hoenn will come and tell you that one of them is roaming the land of Kanto. The Pok?mon in particular is dependant on your game; Latias in HeartGold & Latios in SoulSilver. Following the same tactics as before, you should be able to narrow them down. They are at Level 35 so be prepared.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow thats everything I needed to know thank you.


----------



## valerian (Feb 22, 2010)

Shiron said:


> -You can get a Kyogre in Heart Gold, and a Groudon in Soul Silver. If you trade both of these (as in, the Kyogre from HG and the Groudon from SS--it doesn't work with any other ones) to one version, you will also be able to get Rayqauaza.


----------



## Elite Ace (Feb 22, 2010)

I still haven't decided which version to get ?

SS or HG

I want Ho-oH more, but prefer Latios over Latias and Groundon over Kyorge. Don't want Lugia that much anyways.

which one ???


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 22, 2010)

Get SS 

Pet, why you not talking on Skype? :<


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

Well you can probably eventually trade those or get them from others, I guess it depends which you want more.  Might be easier to get SS if you only want a Ho-oh (since that's one trade instead of two).

Also the game has so many cool features, I'm excited


----------



## Spica (Feb 23, 2010)

I want SoulSilver. Cyndaquil - > Quilava -> TYPHLOSION-SAMA<3333

And ofc, Lugia.  

Will there be a spinoffgame a la Platinum, Emerald, Crystal? 8D


----------



## Tools (Feb 23, 2010)

Clancy said:


> Will there be a spinoffgame a la Platinum, Emerald, Crystal? 8D



I don't think so because there was no spin off of Yellow when Leaf Green and Fire Red came out.


----------



## valerian (Feb 23, 2010)

Elite Ace said:


> I still haven't decided which version to get ?
> 
> SS or HG
> 
> ...



You can get Ho-oh in SS. :33 So get that one.


----------



## valerian (Feb 23, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Totodile
> Growlithe
> Yanma
> Sneasel
> ...



So I found out that I can indeed get Gliscor and Weavile before attaining the National Pokedex. Thus changing my team again.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 23, 2010)

I guess I will go for SS


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2010)

Hmmh...I usually use a female character for my main game, but this time around, I'm planning to use Gold for my main game (Soul Silver) and use Kotone for Heart Gold.


----------



## Dagor (Feb 26, 2010)

I will choose Heart Gold, since the old version( Pokemon Gold) was my first pokemon that I played and this time I will use as my starter Totodile.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 27, 2010)

Only two weeks away.


----------



## valerian (Feb 27, 2010)

3/4 weeks for me.  But still, it's extremely close now.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 27, 2010)

I can't wait for it. It's going to be so awesome.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 27, 2010)

The wait is driving me crazy!!


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 27, 2010)

In The Anime Department

Phantom Champion Zoroark Picture

The next CoroCoro Special has shown the first promotional image from the movie since its name change and the revealling of Zorua & Zoroark. This image didn't come with any accompanying data about the movie but did contain this image which will likely be adapted into the Movie Poster. This image features Zorua & Zoroark as well as the Legendary Beasts of Johto and Celebi. It also shows two of the characters introduced in the movie. We'll bring more on this as and when it comes

There's more on Serebii


----------



## Dagor (Feb 27, 2010)

I can't wait for the release of Pokemon Heart Gold&Soul silver too.  Only two weeks and 2 days for me.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 27, 2010)

Serebii needs to deliver more. :<


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 28, 2010)

Sad thing is, I actually thought it was March the other day and was all like "Yes! It's coming out soon! " but no. I was just zoned out most likely


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 28, 2010)

It's almost March at least.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 28, 2010)

Death-kun where can I find those fanarts you posted?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 28, 2010)

You can probably find most of them on Pixiv or Danbooru. :3


----------



## Twilight's Edge (Mar 1, 2010)

Ah well, I don't know which to choose actually since I heard that you can get both legendaries in both versions. (like wtf) -_- So it dosent matter to me now. But I'm eager to get this game because unfortunately I missed out on the original Gold/Silver games so this would be a new experience for me. =)


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 1, 2010)

wayoftheninja3 said:


> Ah well, I don't know which to choose actually since I heard that you can get both legendaries in both versions. (like wtf) -_- So it dosent matter to me now. But I'm eager to get this game because unfortunately I missed out on the original Gold/Silver games so this would be a new experience for me. =)



If you mean Lugia and Ho-Oh you can only get them in their respective versions.

As you haven't tried the original you're going to love this as your favourite.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 1, 2010)

It's so close.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 1, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> It's so close.



So is my birthday (13th March)


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 1, 2010)

What an opportune time for HG/SS to come out.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 1, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> What an opportune time for HG/SS to come out.



Aye. I'm going to get myself a present. A present that'll suck hours out of my life


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 1, 2010)

I hear ya. I doubt I'll be posting very much when I get HG.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 1, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I hear ya. I doubt I'll be posting very much when I get HG.



Same here. My uni works going to have to take a couple of hits too and maybe even faint for a short while


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 1, 2010)

When it comes to priorities, Pokemon always comes first.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 1, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> When it comes to priorities, Pokemon always comes first.



Damn right. How else am I gonna catch them all?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 1, 2010)

University can wait, srs bzns is happening now.


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 1, 2010)

fff so great that I found my Diamond today ~


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 1, 2010)

Now you can go get Jirachi.


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 1, 2010)

wait wut how  ~ !!!


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Milkshake (Mar 1, 2010)

amg , let's just hope i can get my NintendoDSi && the game before it ends 

my original one died :/


----------



## Uchiha fan (Mar 1, 2010)

I can't wait for this game to come out! I have my team all and i just got my Jirachi from Games stop.


----------



## Kek (Mar 1, 2010)

Imma get Jirachi this sunday since I have play practice after school all this week. D:


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 1, 2010)

Anybody know how long the Jirachi event is? And only 13 more days


----------



## Sima (Mar 1, 2010)

The Jirachi even lasts til the 13th


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 1, 2010)

We must celebrate


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 1, 2010)

Plushie fap session?


----------



## Sima (Mar 1, 2010)

=w= plushies are too innocent to fap with


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 1, 2010)

Naturally.

I must order more plushies, preferably those of Johto Pokemon.


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 1, 2010)

im going to try not to cheat on this game


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes  be sure to get a slutty Blissey too


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 1, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Yes  be sure to get a slutty Blissey too



Silly Eve, Blissey is always a slut.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 1, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Silly Eve, Blissey is always a slut.



Silly Jason, I already knew that.


----------



## valerian (Mar 2, 2010)

I've been thinking about getting both games now.


----------



## Falco-san (Mar 2, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I've been thinking about getting both games now.



I'm buying one, and pirating the other.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 2, 2010)

Bad pet /holds back

There you go


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 2, 2010)

Thank you. 

So I heard that Target is charging only $1.00 for pre-orders, and they give you the figures right then and there.

I might go there to pre-order SoulSilver to get the Lugia figurine, then just never buy SoulSilver. I'll get the Ho-Oh figurine when I pick up my copy of HG, so I can wait until then.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 2, 2010)

No prob.

You can do that at Best Buy too, but I think it's still $5.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 2, 2010)

Bleh, $5.00 to pre-order. No thanks.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 2, 2010)

I already did at Gamestop, so oh well


----------



## Sima (Mar 2, 2010)

=w= I pre-ordered at Gamestop too.

I need go really go by there for that Jirachi though.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 2, 2010)

Short raod trip =w= We'll go this weekend Sima  or sometime this week if you're allowed.


----------



## Sima (Mar 2, 2010)

I think my mom said we could do something sunday, cause I have to hang with her for some reason.

so maybe then ;>


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes  we shall go then


----------



## Sima (Mar 2, 2010)

:> yaaay Jirachi


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 2, 2010)

Yups


----------



## valerian (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks. 

I've made two teams now.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 2, 2010)

Two teams for Shoddy, or two teams for HG/SS?


----------



## valerian (Mar 2, 2010)

HG/SS


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 2, 2010)

What shall they consist of?


----------



## valerian (Mar 2, 2010)

HeartGold team: Totodile, Houndour, Sneasel, Murkrow, Yanma, Gligar.

SoulSilver team: Cyndaquil, Mareep, Heracross, Zubat, Wooper, Eevee.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 2, 2010)

Those teams look awesome. 

I approve. :ho


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 2, 2010)

For those wondering about the strategy guide, it's likely going to be a fatass book like Platinum's. The image shows that it's very thin, but same goes for Platinum's book. You can also save yourself some money if you buy it off Amazon.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 4, 2010)

*10 days left you pussy POKE-FAGGY-LOVING-MOTHERFUCKERS!!!! FUCK YEAH!!!!*

:WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW


----------



## Emigan (Mar 4, 2010)

Just ordered my copy of HeartGold off Amazon. Hells yeah


----------



## Sima (Mar 4, 2010)

Yay :3

I'm getting Heart Gold as well


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 4, 2010)

SORU SIRVA!!!!


----------



## Sima (Mar 4, 2010)

But Heart Gold has better pokemon that you can get


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 4, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> SORU SIRVA!!!!



HATO GORUDA!


----------



## Sima (Mar 4, 2010)

Is Jason getting Heart Gold too?


----------



## Undead (Mar 4, 2010)

Fuck Heart Gold. It's all about the silver.  
I pre-ordered mine yesterday.


----------



## Bakapanda (Mar 4, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Fuck Heart Gold. It's all about the silver.
> I pre-ordered mine yesterday.



Silver > Gold


----------



## Sima (Mar 4, 2010)

Silver is good, but Gold is gonna be better :>


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 4, 2010)

Sima said:


> Is Jason getting Heart Gold too?



Yes I am.


----------



## Bakapanda (Mar 4, 2010)

Gold is good, but Silver is going to be better 

(*Is getting both ) :33


----------



## Sima (Mar 4, 2010)

Yay, Jason

 

 I might get silver sometime, but I am getting Gold first, just like I did with the originals:33


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 4, 2010)

_Totodile ftw motherfuckers
_


----------



## Sima (Mar 4, 2010)

Cyndaquil


----------



## Golbez (Mar 4, 2010)

Pre-chosen team or team-whatever-works.


----------



## Emigan (Mar 4, 2010)

Chiko-fuckin'-rita.
It'll kick your ass, or shoot leaves at it - whichever works


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 4, 2010)

Totodile is superior.


----------



## Sima (Mar 4, 2010)

Cyndaquil kicks the most ass.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 4, 2010)

Totodile used Water Gun. :ho


----------



## Sima (Mar 4, 2010)

Jason you meanie.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 4, 2010)

Silver or Gold???

Help me choose!


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 4, 2010)

10 more days


----------



## rac585 (Mar 4, 2010)

K-deps said:


> Silver or Gold???
> 
> Help me choose!



i went with gold when the first ones came out, gold pokemon skins were more viscous looking


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 4, 2010)

Less than 10 days actually. 

Sorry Sima.


----------



## Sima (Mar 4, 2010)

Its okay Jason


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 4, 2010)

Typhlosion can learn ThunderPunch. :ho


----------



## Sima (Mar 4, 2010)

Hell yeah


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 4, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Less than 10 days actually.
> 
> Sorry Sima.



Really? but doesn't it come out on the 14th?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 4, 2010)

Well, I don't really know how to explain it in my words. 

Just look at the countdown here. :ho


----------



## Kek (Mar 4, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Typhlosion can learn ThunderPunch. :ho



I know. 

I've had it on him since I got him.

Awesome sig btw.


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 4, 2010)

Yush, dammit - can't wait ; I'm gunna relive my Pokemon memories 
It's been nearly two yrs since I've played my Diamond game,
now that I'm getting a new Nintendo DS Lite / DSi, and the new game on next Sunday (?)
this will be a nice pre-bday present <3


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 4, 2010)

Sounds like a magnificent b-day present  and Jason, you said it was $1 to reserve at Target, correct? I may go there and reserve HG


----------



## Red (Mar 4, 2010)

I should preorder it but fuck I can't choose. Which one is about Kotone?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 4, 2010)

You can be the female character in either one. 

And actually Eve, I went to my Target and they weren't doing pre-orders at all. Maybe yours is different though. 



Kek said:


> I know.
> 
> I've had it on him since I got him.
> 
> Awesome sig btw.



Thank you.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 4, 2010)

I suppose I'll go back to Gamestop or to Best Buy then


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 5, 2010)

sweets said:


> Yush, dammit - can't wait ; I'm gunna relive my Pokemon memories
> It's been nearly two yrs since I've played my Diamond game,
> now that I'm getting a new Nintendo DS Lite / DSi, and the new game on next Sunday (?)
> this will be a nice pre-bday present <3



When's your birthday?

Mines on the 13th March.


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 5, 2010)

Damn we need an epic countdown timer to the release of this game.


----------



## valerian (Mar 5, 2010)

Just wondering, where is this Mystery Gift thing?


----------



## valerian (Mar 5, 2010)

Ike said:


> Damn we need an epic countdown timer to the release of this game.



Death-kun already posted it. 



Death-kun said:


> Well, I don't really know how to explain it in my words.
> 
> Just look at the countdown here. :ho


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 5, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Death-kun already posted it.



Cool! Would be nice to put it like on the top of the thread so we can always see it, but I don't think we can do that.


----------



## Emigan (Mar 5, 2010)

Trust my Wi-Fi not to be working when this Wi-Fi event comes out


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 5, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Just wondering, where is this Mystery Gift thing?



You need to go to Jubilife City and go in the building on the north side that looks like it has a big glowing screen on the front of it. On the second floor is a guy who will unlock Mystery Gift if you say a certain 4 word phrase I believe.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 5, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> You need to go to Jubilife City and go in the building on the north side that looks like it has a big glowing screen on the front of it. On the second floor is a guy who will unlock Mystery Gift if you say a certain 4 word phrase I believe.



What mystery gift thing are you talking about?? :<


----------



## Koi (Mar 6, 2010)

This game comes out while I'm away for the weekend.  Dammit.   So pissed.

Also, I kinda hate Chikorita and think its design is really, really stupid but I've just always started with grass.


----------



## valerian (Mar 6, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> You need to go to Jubilife City and go in the building on the north side that looks like it has a big glowing screen on the front of it. On the second floor is a guy who will unlock Mystery Gift if you say a certain 4 word phrase I believe.



Already did it. 

Might use this Pichu in my Pokemon team in HG.  Going to evolve it into a Raichu.


----------



## Dagor (Mar 6, 2010)

Only one week and 1 day.


----------



## Kek (Mar 6, 2010)

I won't be able to play it for like a week after it comes out since I won't be in town.


----------



## Sen (Mar 6, 2010)

You can play it when you get back.

Hope mine will arrive on the actual day it comes out, sometimes Amazon fails with that


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 6, 2010)

I've got my copy paid for.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh, you want the emu/rom now?  I'd just wait for it to be released tbh. :<



*Kiri Amane said:


> What mystery gift thing are you talking about?? :<


----------



## valerian (Mar 6, 2010)

I just want a emulator just so that I'm ready.  I only quoted that just show there's a ROM out for it now.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 6, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I just want a emulator just so that I'm ready.  I only quoted that just show there's a ROM out for it now.



Look up NO$GBA emulator. :3


----------



## Golbez (Mar 6, 2010)

Last time I tried that one, it bugged. Very fast.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 6, 2010)

there is an emulator that runs the latest gen of pokemon games perfectly if you do a little tweaking to it...it isn't a well known one and i can't remember what the hell its called


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 6, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Last time I tried that one, it bugged. Very fast.



It's never messed up before for me at least.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 6, 2010)

Well, maybe it was the game. I had the japanese version.


----------



## Lapidouce (Mar 6, 2010)

If the ROM hasn't a good quality it may make fail the emulator, it's only normal.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 6, 2010)

I just want to be able to run with increased speed like I always do.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 6, 2010)

So, I reserved SS a while back, and I might be reserving HG today  If not today, then tomorrow


----------



## Red Version (Mar 6, 2010)

I can not wait for this weekend.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 6, 2010)

I must get through this week as fast as possible. School will become like a blur as the release date approaches.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm going to be 21 this coming weekend


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 6, 2010)

Get HG/SS, then play it while drunk.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 6, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Get HG/SS, then play it while drunk.



I'm a Muslim. I don't drink


----------



## Golbez (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm not a muslim and I don't drink. :ho


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 6, 2010)

Aww. Didn't know that. I just had to suggest it though.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 6, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Aww. Didn't know that. I just had to suggest it though.



Seriously my sig has to give a hint


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 6, 2010)

Well I guess so, but... 

Anyway...

How about that Sneasel? Anyone gonna use one in HG/SS? :ho


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 6, 2010)

Maybe  I see you skype quoted in your sig Jason


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 6, 2010)

Yup, I quoted it lol.

Anyway, I might use one. At first I was just wanting to use Pokemon from Gen 2 that wouldn't evolve into a non-Gen 2 Pokemon (like Gligar into Gliscor or Sneasel into Weavile), but I might change my mind.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 6, 2010)

I'll use one if I can find one


----------



## ragnara (Mar 6, 2010)

Pre-ordered HG today, too bad it's still almost three weeks until release here.


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Mar 7, 2010)

8 moar days


----------



## Sima (Mar 7, 2010)

I can't waiit.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 7, 2010)

Me either pek


----------



## Sima (Mar 7, 2010)

:3 god this will be the longest week probably


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 7, 2010)

I know


----------



## valerian (Mar 7, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Yup, I quoted it lol.
> 
> Anyway, I might use one. At first I was just wanting to use Pokemon from Gen 2 that wouldn't evolve into a non-Gen 2 Pokemon (like Gligar into Gliscor or Sneasel into Weavile), but I might change my mind.



I'm going to use one. :ho


----------



## Tools (Mar 7, 2010)

Only one week left! Hopefully I'll get my pre-order shipped real quick. If not I'll go buy Soul Silver at the store and wait for Heart Gold to arrive


----------



## Red Version (Mar 7, 2010)

totodile?
Cyndaquil? 

I cant decide.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2010)

Real men use Chikorita.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 7, 2010)

I tried playing the japanese version for the lulz.

I got myself killed 3 times within the first 10 minutes. Then it bugged a little while later.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 7, 2010)

I say Totodile 

I played Sima's Japanese Emerald with sucess


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 7, 2010)

Seven more days


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 7, 2010)

Fuck. I just found out I have to work next Sunday....

Guess I'll just have to make up lost time by playing through the night. Sleep is for pussies, anyway.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 7, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Fuck. I just found out I have to work next Sunday....
> 
> Guess I'll just have to make up lost time by playing through the night. Sleep is for pussies, anyway.



Pretend you got Pokerus and pull a sickie.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 7, 2010)

I dont like the new female >, I mean not that it really matters because I always pick the male one.

Still Ill be friggin merciless.

Alright Ill start with ma Totodile and Ill capture a pidgey along the way in order to train both of em yeargh!

that unless Blind itachi is kind enough to give me a charmander and a chikorita... because they are really cool.

But still Totodile FTWª!


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2010)

I think Kotone is awesome. 

But yes, Totodile ftw.


----------



## valerian (Mar 7, 2010)

Kotone > Crystal


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2010)

Crystal was too manly.

Kotone's hat automatically makes her win. Then Kotone herself... pek


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 7, 2010)

C'mon people. Use that awesome english name of hers. She's Lyria now.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 7, 2010)

Well I'm going Cyndaquil first. What wild Pokemon are there to capture near by? I haven't played G/S in too long


----------



## valerian (Mar 7, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> C'mon people. Use that awesome english name of hers. She's Lyria now.



Kotone sounds better.


----------



## Kek (Mar 7, 2010)

I thought it was Lyra?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> C'mon people. Use that awesome english name of hers. She's Lyria now.



But I like Kotone. :<



K-deps said:


> Well I'm going Cyndaquil first. What wild Pokemon are there to capture near by? I haven't played G/S in too long



Well, in the beginning of the game you can find Sentret and Pidgey. Stuff like that. Then you can start finding Hoothoot, Bellsprout/Oddish and Spinarak/Ledyba. Then some Zubat and Geodude, then Wooper and Mareep and Hoppip after Violet City, etc.



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Kotone sounds better.



Agreed.


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 7, 2010)

My bad. It's Lyra.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 7, 2010)

I like Lyra and Kotone  I'm not sure which I like better


----------



## Kek (Mar 7, 2010)

I like kotone better actually.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm uncertain still ;<


----------



## Sima (Mar 7, 2010)

I think I like Kotone better.


----------



## valerian (Mar 7, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I'm uncertain still ;<



You like Kotone better.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 7, 2010)

Fine, fine then. But you must warm all my eggs and feed my pokes  4 of the 6 are in my sig.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 7, 2010)

Only a little bit longer until its released ^.^


----------



## Red Version (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm gonna get totodile first since I plan on getting Arcanine. Ive always wanted to play through with one, Ive always had the wrong game.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2010)

Red Version said:


> I'm gonna get totodile first since I plan on getting Arcanine. Ive always wanted to play through with one, Ive always had the wrong game.


Me too ^.^

Totodile is so freakin' awesome. Plus, he's pretty strong


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 8, 2010)

Six days. I already pre-ordered Silver, and I'm going to buy Gold sometime down the line. I can't wait.


----------



## valerian (Mar 8, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Fine, fine then. But you must warm all my eggs and feed my pokes  4 of the 6 are in my sig.



Guess my mind trick worked. 





Red Version said:


> I'm gonna get totodile first since I plan on getting Arcanine. Ive always wanted to play through with one, Ive always had the wrong game.





Emma Bradley said:


> Me too ^.^
> 
> Totodile is so freakin' awesome. Plus, he's pretty strong



That's the spirit.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 8, 2010)

Guys I need some help with choosing a team for in game.

Currently:
Chikorita
Dratini
Tyranator
----
----
----

Any suggestions for a water, fire and one other.


----------



## valerian (Mar 8, 2010)

^ Fire = Arcanine, Water = Lapras/Quagsire and Noctowl/Crobat for flying perhaps?


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 8, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> ^ Fire = Arcanine, Water = Lapras/Quagsire and Noctowl/Crobat for flying perhaps?



I was thinking of Arcanine too.

I've used Lapras before so Quagsire would be a good choice.

Is Crobat any good?


----------



## valerian (Mar 8, 2010)

I've heard good stuff about it, and I plan on using one as well.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 8, 2010)

I guess I've got a team.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 8, 2010)

Already got my team worked out.

Feraligatr
Red Gyarados
Ursaring
Ampharos
Gengar
Alakazam


----------



## valerian (Mar 8, 2010)

HeartGold team: Totodile, Growlithe, Sneasel, Murkrow, Yanma, Gligar.

SoulSilver team: Cyndaquil, Mareep, Heracross, Zubat, Wooper, Eevee.

Thinking about changing Yanma and Murkrow though.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't have a team planned yet  and for the record....Crobat is fucking amazing!!!!  You better use it  you won't regret it


----------



## valerian (Mar 8, 2010)

How is Noctowl btw? I haven't used one before.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

I say it can be pretty useful what with Foresight. You can attack Ghosts, but they cannot attack you  I've never actually used one either. Always was Pidgeot for me, but I think I'm gonna use one this time around


----------



## valerian (Mar 8, 2010)

Well it's that or Togekiss, and Togepi looks like a pain to level up. 

7 guests viewing this thread


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

What level does it evolve into Togekiss? I don't recall at the moment 

4 guests at the moment


----------



## valerian (Mar 8, 2010)

It evolves into Togetic by happiness, and Togetic evolves into Togekiss with a shiny stone. But it can't learn any attacking moves till level 33, so you'll have to use TM's or breed moves for it, that or you can just use Metronome.


----------



## Beastly (Mar 8, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> What level does it evolve into Togekiss? I don't recall at the moment
> 
> 4 guests at the moment



u have to get its friendship level up or just use some stone i think...

7 guests


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for answering you two (I knew about Togetic by the way )

Love your sig stuff Beastly 

6 guests


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 8, 2010)

Dammit I'm trying to think of my in-game team for my 1st play through. I've already decided on Totodile as my starter but now I need a grass type and I don't like any of Johto's grass types except the Chikorita line.

Also, Donphan or Steelix?
Heracross or Scizor?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

I say Donphan and Heracross


----------



## valerian (Mar 8, 2010)

What Kiri said.


----------



## Kek (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd go with Donphan and Scizor


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 8, 2010)

I probably will go with them, I've already got a great Steelix and Scizor in my Platinum. 
Plus I've never trained a Heracross.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

Glad my opinion was of some help


----------



## Beastly (Mar 8, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> Also, Donphan or Steelix?
> Heracross or Scizor?



Donphan and Heracross


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

Teehee, everyone's going with my opinion pek besides rebel Kek 

 I might use a Donphan this time around. I never trained one either


----------



## Nimander (Mar 8, 2010)

I can't believe I'm looking forward to this game as much as I am.  It's coming out the week of my spring break too, so I'm gonna have hella time to play it before school starts back up.  

I can't wait.

P.S. It should be obvious which starter I'm going to go with my first time around.


----------



## valerian (Mar 8, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Teehee, everyone's going with my opinion pek besides rebel Kek
> 
> I might use a Donphan this time around. I never trained one either



I want to use one as well, but I'm going to use Gligar, and I don't like having the same types on my team.


----------



## Kek (Mar 8, 2010)

Cyndaquil? :ho


----------



## Red Version (Mar 8, 2010)

Totodile
Mareep
Gligar
Growlithe

As far as Ive got.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

SS: Totodile, Eevee
HG: Chikorita, Eevee

Tis as far as I've gotten


----------



## valerian (Mar 8, 2010)

What you going to evolve those two Eevee's into?


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 8, 2010)

Hm, I think this is my team.

Feraligatr
Pidgeot
Ampharos
Espeon
Dragonite
Ninetails.

I would really rather use Arcanine, but he's a HG exclusive 

Actually, I remember the elemental stones being ridiculously hard to get in the original G/S. Have they made them more obtainable this time around?

If not, I'll be in trouble with my Ninetails....


----------



## valerian (Mar 8, 2010)

Trade a Growlithe across with a fire stone.  Problem solved.


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 8, 2010)

Nah, I want to do everything myself in-game the first time around.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> What you going to evolve those two Eevee's into?



Espeon and Umbreon, duh  but I dunno which one for which game


----------



## valerian (Mar 8, 2010)

Espeon = HG
Umbreon = SS


----------



## Raikage (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm going to start with Totodile since thats what I used in the original Gold the first time. I'm thinking my team will be

Feraligatr
Arcanine
Crobat
Umbreon
Donphan
idk what for a sixth member yet, maybe Ampharos. Crobat can learn fly btw can't it?


----------



## valerian (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes, Crobat can learn fly.


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 9, 2010)

Can you get Chikorita on SS? All of the starter pokes are obtainable rite?


----------



## Raikage (Mar 9, 2010)

sweets said:


> Can you get Chikorita on SS? All of the starter pokes are obtainable rite?



Yes you can


----------



## Shiron (Mar 9, 2010)

sweets said:


> Can you get Chikorita on SS? All of the starter pokes are obtainable rite?


Yeah, you can choose between Chikorita, Cyndaquil, and Totodile in either version. You can't get the ones you don't chose without trading or something though, as usual.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 9, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Hm, I think this is my team.
> 
> Feraligatr
> Pidgeot
> ...



Is the underground in this game? If so we should be able to get all the stones with a lot of time and some luck.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 9, 2010)

Only 5 more days.


----------



## Tools (Mar 9, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Only 5 more days.



I can't wait! I can't wait! I can't wait! I can't wait! I can't wait! I can't wait!


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 9, 2010)

The team that I have planned: 

Meganium
Nine-Tails/Houndoom
Gyarados
Raichu/Tyranitar

2 spots for HM slaves.

Can't wait!!!


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok I'm just gonna go with 2 starters, I've never played a game set in Johto anyway. 
My team:
Feraligatr
Meganium
Magmortar
Ampharos 
Donphan
Heracross

No HM slaves, I do it the unnecessarily long back and forth to the PC way.


----------



## Beastly (Mar 9, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Only 5 more days.



so close yet so far away

im probably gonna get a team of mostly johtos and tyranitar and Typhlosion as my starter


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 9, 2010)

holy fuck i forgot the awesome Tyranitar is in this game


----------



## Stroev (Mar 9, 2010)

Lucario
Milotic
Dragonite/something else I forgot
Scizor


----------



## Kek (Mar 9, 2010)

Typhlosion
Crobat
Politoad

We'll see after that. I want an Ursaring but it's a SS exclusive


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2010)

I probably wont get either game(Will be the first time when I didn't get one of the games(besides all of the spin off games)) but if I did my team would be this:

Typhlosion-I always pick a fire starter the first time around(I ususally like them the most plus I see them as the strongest, fuck your type advantage and disadvantages, Fire beats all gar).

Crobat-I like a fast team...it's pretty much one of the fastest. It's also one of my favs.

Yanmega-Another fast one. Another fav.

Tyranitar-Might aswell have it aswell.

Lanturn-I need a water type to use surf.

Lugia/Ho-oh-Depending on the verison(Even though both can be obtain in both games).


There are a few other pokemon that I would want, and might have used them aswell and just switch my team around. Those Pokemon are:

Ariados-A fav of mine.

Magneton-Too bad Magnezone can't be obtain argh

Ambipom-A fav...kind of

Dugtrio-Fav.

Gligar-I don't think Gliscor can be obtained, atless not right away, so that sucks.

Houndoom-Fav.

Sneasel-Fav zaru

The legendbary beasts and the other starters.

Overall, it's all about speed, power, and favourites. If a pokemon fits in all three then it will be in my main team for the long run.

If a pokemon doesn't fit in any of those...then get the fuck out of my team pek


----------



## Red Version (Mar 9, 2010)

Feraligatr
Arcanine
Ampharos
Espeon
Tyranitar
Bellossom


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 9, 2010)

Charizard
Dragonite
Feraligatr
Tyranitar
Machamp/Infernape
Heracross/Espeon/Umbreon/Ampharos/other

Fifth spot's really either Machamp or Infernape. Though I'm leaning towards machamp because I've never ever used it before. Last spot's the iffy one.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 9, 2010)

Unboxing of HGSS:


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 10, 2010)

4 more days pek and I have both games reserved pek anyone else excited?


----------



## Sima (Mar 10, 2010)

You know I am excited for it


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 10, 2010)

Dudes, I just learned my former japanese teacher is one of the two translators of TIPC ( The international pokemon company ) he was working on HeartGold and SoulSilver.

He told me there was some project he couldn't tell me ... because non officially annonced ...
I'm talking to him through mail ... I'll just buy HeartGold to see his work ( and because the original gold was awesome )


----------



## Madam Mizukage (Mar 10, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> He told me there was some project he couldn't tell me ... because non officially annonced ...
> I'm talking to him through mail ... I'll just buy HeartGold to see his work ( and because the original gold was awesome )


If you're not lying make a thread about it the moment you do.


----------



## Falco-san (Mar 10, 2010)

Yo guys. Help me decide on a 1st Gen Pokemon for my HG playtrough team. This is how it looks so far: 


I have this wierd thing where i wanted a Poke from every generation in my team(Im just wierd like that)
But I can't seem to pick a Gen1 Poke.


----------



## valerian (Mar 10, 2010)

Dragonite.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 10, 2010)

Madam Mizukage said:


> If you're not lying make a thread about it the moment you do.



Bah I couldn't really post the mail here ( It's in french ) but in PM why not.

I guess I wanted to brag a little, lol.


----------



## Falco-san (Mar 10, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Dragonite.



He evolves too late. And I remember Silver being terrible in terms of leveling up. Wich means that I'd still have a Dragonair by the E4.

Might gonna be really boring and get a Alakazam tho, can't go wrong with him


----------



## Ninjitsu Ninja (Mar 10, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if you'll be able to trade or battle with others over Wifi without exchanging a friend code?


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 10, 2010)

Ninjitsu Ninja said:


> Can anyone tell me if you'll be able to trade or battle with others over Wifi without exchanging a friend code?



I doubt it. I'm still waiting for Nintendo to retire this friend code bullshit. I should be able to have an online battle without having to memorize another goddamn credit card number.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 10, 2010)

On an off-topic note, fuck yeah Freaknik in breakbeat oratory's avy.

Secondly, Sunday is drawing closer. :3


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 10, 2010)

> And I remember Silver being terrible in terms of leveling up.


What do you mean?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 10, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> What do you mean?



He probably means that battling Silver (the rival in G/S/C) was horrible for leveling up because his Pokemon didn't give enough experience.


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 10, 2010)

Ugh, I make it 5 months and I do just fine with my anticipation. I was plenty excited, but it didn't affect nearly everything I thought about. It sure does now...

Fuck you IGN. Stop taunting me...


----------



## Falco-san (Mar 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> He probably means that battling Silver (the rival in G/S/C) was horrible for leveling up because his Pokemon didn't give enough experience.



No what I meant is that in G/S/C you didn't reach very high levels when you faced the E4.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HutubrKFtXU[/YOUTUBE]

Look at this guy. His Pokemon are in the 45-48 area.
If i'd take a Dragonite it'd still be a Dragonair by then.

But as I said, i might take Alakazam. Thing is, I trained that guy so fucking much

And I'm still deadset on using a Gen1 Pokemon for my last slot, but I can't decide.

So any suggestions are welcome


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 10, 2010)

What about the Red Gyarados?


----------



## Falco-san (Mar 10, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> What about the Red Gyarados?



I already have Totodile as my Water mon. Here's how my team looks like so far. Everyone of them bred but Chikorita(who will be my starter in HG) and Taillow who I caught in Sapphire when I didn't even want to get one. I _wanted_ to go and get a Makuhita to transfer and breed, but then this Taillow crossed my path and I caught it. Turned out it has Guts, so I transferred it to Plat and taught it Endeavor and gave it a Flame orb.

So yeah, only a Gen1 mon left. But wich one?


----------



## valerian (Mar 10, 2010)

Jolteon? **


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 10, 2010)

Why don't you try a Gengar?


----------



## Beastly (Mar 10, 2010)

how about Dragonite? its actually pretty good


----------



## valerian (Mar 10, 2010)

I've already said that.


----------



## Falco-san (Mar 10, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Jolteon? **


Jolteon......Hmmm...
Y'know what?

I'll do it!
Jolteon it is!
Off to breed a Eevee now.

Oh and:


Black Wraith said:


> Why don't you try a Gengar?


I used Gengar lots of times. Great Pokemon, but I want something different now.

So now my team looks like this:



pretty sweet imo.

But now starts the grueling grind to hatch a timid Eevee


----------



## valerian (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice to be of some help. 

I'm currently breeding a Sneasel with the right moves I want.


----------



## Falco-san (Mar 10, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Nice to be of some help.
> 
> I'm currently breeding a Sneasel with the right moves I want.



It's such a bitch isn't it? 
But...the end result is always satisfactory imo.
Just when i was going for Dragon Dance on my Tyranitar...


Fucking Charmander. GAH


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 10, 2010)

I have good luck with Eevee breeding


----------



## Falco-san (Mar 10, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I have good luck with Eevee breeding



Bit of an Eevee fan are we? :ho
Anyway, my Timid Eevee hatched. Seems my Espeon(Fem) was Timid on Platinum. So I gave her an everstone and made her breed with my Umbreon, and voila. My Eevee was born. Chucked a Thunderstone at its face and now I have 1 baby Jolteon eagerly awaiting his new Trainer in Johto. Gold will take good care of him I hope 


Oh, and I nicknamed it Jotaro. After the guy in this thread who gave me the idea for Jolteon


----------



## valerian (Mar 10, 2010)

That's one helluva of name.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 10, 2010)

God! It's killing me to have to wait 4 more days T.T

Ah...


----------



## valerian (Mar 10, 2010)

Just got my Level 1 Sneasel with Ice Shard.  Now I can have Night Slash and Ice Shard on my Weavile. 

Now to get Thunderfang and Flare Blitz on Growlithe.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 10, 2010)

My speculated Soul Silver team. I'm also planning on getting an Ursaring that I may switch in and out, depending on the situation.

Any criticism?


----------



## scerpers (Mar 10, 2010)

get rid of electabuzz and throw in Tyranitar.

you cant go wrong with Tyrantiar.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 10, 2010)

Fuck that, I need some electric support. Other than Electabuzz, my team is open to water and flying attacks.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 10, 2010)

Not that I see . Feraligatr isn't weak to those types, Gengar isn't, Alakazam isn't, and water isn't super effective against steel, right? If not, then the only one susceptable is your Arcanine and I also like the Tyranitar idea. Maybe throw in a Crobat somewhere too


----------



## Tools (Mar 10, 2010)

Ah Crobats...how I was super excited when my Golbat evolved for the first time.


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 10, 2010)

Hmm, I'm still wondering who should I choose for starter: Cyndiquil or Chikorita? 
I mean, in the other games it's usually grass or water, so I wanted to start new and get a fire type, but i like chikorita , but not it's final evolution - while i like all of Cyndiquil's evolutions.


----------



## valerian (Mar 10, 2010)

Go with Cyndaquil 

Are there pokemon that can learn water moves without being a water type?


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 10, 2010)

Yea i think i will .

I really don't know ...


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 10, 2010)

sweets said:


> Hmm, I'm still wondering who should I choose for starter: Cyndiquil or Chikorita?
> I mean, in the other games it's usually grass or water, so I wanted to start new and get a fire type, but i like chikorita , but not it's final evolution - while i like all of Cyndiquil's evolutions.



Typhlosion sucks  in my honest opinion  If you can't decide between those two, just go with the uber powerful and cute Totodile :33


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 10, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Are there pokemon that can learn water moves without being a water type?



Hariyama can learn Brine by level up (Move relearner)

Most pokemon that have a tail can learn Aqua Tail (Move Tutor) 

There are several that can Water Pulse (TM)

Then there are those that can learn surf.

Note though, the Dratini line can learn Aqua Tail.

Of course, there's also Rain Dance...


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 10, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Typhlosion sucks  in my honest opinion  If you can't decide between those two, just go with the uber powerful and cute Totodile :33



But why . I like Totidile but he's not cute when he evolves 
(yup that's what it comes down to) but he's powerful, rite?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes, Feraligatr is very powerful


----------



## valerian (Mar 11, 2010)

Typhlosion, Gliscor, Espeon, Gyarados, Weavile, Crobat?

or

Typhlosion, Gliscor, Espeon, Lapras, Heracross, Honchkrow?


----------



## Falco-san (Mar 11, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Typhlosion, Gliscor, Espeon, Lapras, Heracross, Honchkrow?


 That one. Heracross and Honchcrow are too awesome.


----------



## -ThanatosX- (Mar 11, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Typhlosion, Gliscor, Espeon, Gyarados, Weavile, Crobat?
> 
> or
> 
> Typhlosion, Gliscor, Espeon, Lapras, Heracross, Honchkrow?



Why no Scizor, isn't it better than Heracross?

Edit: How do you make a pokemon card with your team, your wins and losses etc.?


----------



## Beastly (Mar 11, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Typhlosion, Gliscor, Espeon, Lapras, Heracross, Honchkrow?



This one is a much better team


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 11, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Typhlosion, Gliscor, Espeon, Lapras, Heracross*/Weavile, Crobat*



There you go


----------



## valerian (Mar 11, 2010)

Just realized none of those pokemon have any grass or electric moves to beat those pesky water types 



-ThanatosX- said:


> Why no Scizor, isn't it better than Heracross?



Because you gotta trade for it to evolve, which I hate doing.


----------



## Psych (Mar 11, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Just realized none of those pokemon have any grass or electric moves to beat those pesky water types
> 
> 
> 
> Because you gotta trade for it to evolve, which I hate doing.



Got to love having a little brother who is also getting the game with his own DS.

I am thinking of starting off with Cyndaquill but I dont know who else to fill in after at this moment.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 12, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Just realized none of those pokemon have any grass or electric moves to beat those pesky water types


Thunder Punch that shit.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 12, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Just realized none of those pokemon have any grass or electric moves to beat those pesky water types
> 
> 
> 
> Because you gotta trade for it to evolve, which I hate doing.



I can trade with you again  I still like Heracross more though.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 12, 2010)

Just a few more days!


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 12, 2010)

2 to be exact pek


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2010)

Picking up my copy Sunday Morning, right after church.


----------



## valerian (Mar 12, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I can trade with you again  I still like Heracross more though.



Nah it's not that, I just don't like how the traded pokemon get's boosted exp, therfore it level ups quicker than the rest of the team.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll probably stay up all night from the anticipation and then fall asleep at the wheel at a red light and get yelled at  Well, I doubt the sleeping and yelling at would happen, but it would be funny


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 12, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Nah it's not that, I just don't like how the traded pokemon get's boosted exp, therfore it level ups quicker than the rest of the team.



No, you trade me yours. It evolves for me, then we trade back. No special boost that way


----------



## valerian (Mar 12, 2010)

Okay then.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 12, 2010)

Alrighty


----------



## valerian (Mar 12, 2010)

Just gotta catch a Scyther and get metal coat first.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes  and if HG/SS can trade with D/P/Pt, I can evolve my Graveler that's on my new Diamond file


----------



## Undead (Mar 12, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Yes  and if HG/SS can trade with D/P/Pt, I can evolve my Graveler that's on my new Diamond file


You can.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 12, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 13, 2010)

They renamed The Tin Tower. It's The Bell Tower now.



What the fuck....


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 13, 2010)

That's somewhat disappointing


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 13, 2010)

Thats pretty lame.


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 13, 2010)

It's especially annoying, seeing as there's somebody in D/P/Pt that refers to it as the Tin Tower, and then we get this :/


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 13, 2010)

It makes no sense to me


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 13, 2010)

IGN review is up.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 13, 2010)

There's one thing I'm really liking in SS, not to have to keep hold of a button to keep running. Now walking is for pussies.


----------



## Tools (Mar 13, 2010)

Only one more day!


----------



## Deva Path (Mar 13, 2010)

Didn't bother pre-ordering SoulSilver. I didn't pre-order Platinum last year either.

Anyway, I'm so stoked for this!


----------



## Altron (Mar 13, 2010)

King of Pop said:


> Didn't bother pre-ordering SoulSilver. I didn't pre-order Platinum last year either.
> 
> Anyway, I'm so stoked for this!


good luck then getting either one. Since the local gamestop I pre-ordered both and the strategy guide are currently sold out and not taking anymore pre-orders. More than likely it will be a bit more difficult to get HG & SS if you didn't pre-order them since everyone else did and are guaranteed a copy and this will most likely sell out completely.


----------



## crevo (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm so excited, its finally here tomorrow. I pre-ordered both of them, now I need to figure out my teams. One game I'm just going to go through normally, then the other I'm going to trade some Pokemon for my in game team, like Riolu


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 13, 2010)

Altron said:


> good luck then getting either one. Since the local gamestop I pre-ordered both and the strategy guide are currently sold out and not taking anymore pre-orders. More than likely it will be a bit more difficult to get HG & SS if you didn't pre-order them since everyone else did and are guaranteed a copy and this will most likely sell out completely.


Well there's always the shops that sell more than just video games.


----------



## Altron (Mar 13, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> Well there's always the shops that sell more than just video games.


Of course that is always a possibility, though I won't be surprised if many places sold out. Also ebay and somewhere else could work though it would be more expensive.


----------



## Red Version (Mar 13, 2010)

I honestly doubt that its gonna sell out much places. Maybe in the more popular places, where Pokemon is played. But alot of America has moved on from Pokemon.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 13, 2010)

Comes out tomorrow  .


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes, yes it does. I have everything planned.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 13, 2010)

Just got back from some mall. I didn't know Game Stop was having 50% increase on trade-ins! I don't have any money and thought I'd have to wait for Easter to get this game. I hope New Super Mario Bros and Yu-Gi-Oh 2009 will be enough, I really hate to trade games in but I will if it means getting my HG tomorrow.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 13, 2010)

Ugh, we still have to wait another week in the UK.


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 13, 2010)

Yays, it's coming tomorrow ~ <3


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 13, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> I really hate to trade games in but I will if it means getting my HG tomorrow.



I hate doing that too, but I got three I ain't got a use for anymore:

*Bleach: The 3rd Phantom* - Annoying as fuck, and doesn't live up to the hype.

*Sonic Rush* - Fun to a point, then it's just tedious.

*Metroid Prime Pinball* - lol, no comment.


I probably won't get much for them, but hey, anything to save money on the HG purchase, right?


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 13, 2010)

^ I was actually thinking of getting that Bleach game, is it really that bad?

And yeah it does suck, but it can be good sometimes cause there are just some games you know you won't play ever again. The only reason I even considered this was because the web site lists New Super Mario Bros as a $15 trade in so with 50% bonus I'm hoping I get $30 credit for it. Than theres Yu-Gi-Oh 09, I already got 2010 so I won't miss that at all. If I can get at least $8 for it I should be all set.

I could be wrong, my math skills are horrible.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 13, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> ^ I was actually thinking of getting that Bleach game, is it really that bad?



Turn based, moving on a map, partial strategy game, with insanely strong "bosses" where when you make an attack, they have the chance to completely wipe your character out with a counterattack. Yeah, it's that bad. 

Hell, your two main characters only learn Shikai when they have to defeat a freakin Arrancar.

I had to partial cheat just to get as far as I did. And now I'm currently stuck even with the cheat. 

Oh yeah, and not to mention when you fail, you have to go through *ALL* of the level dialogue again. 

*sigh*


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 13, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I hate doing that to, but I got three I ain't got a use for anymore:
> 
> *Bleach: The 3rd Phantom* - Annoying as fuck, and doesn't live up to the hype.
> 
> ...



What's wrong with the Sonic game? :< 

On another note, I'm not as ecstatic for tomorrow as I thought I would be.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 13, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> What's wrong with the Sonic game? :<



I got through it.

Now what? 

Replay? I dunno, some games aren't really worth multiple replays . . .


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 13, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> What's wrong with the Sonic game? :<
> 
> On another note, I'm not as ecstatic for tomorrow as I thought I would be.



I had Sonic Rush, I bought it, beat it within the week and sold it not long afterwards. To me it was the epitome of how I thought the Sonic series was failing.



It's a good thing I already paid off my pre-order.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 13, 2010)

I didn't make a reservation, I hope I can still get Heart Gold.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 13, 2010)

That's what I love about Pokemon, it's the kind of game without a real end. Just keep training and getting stronger.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 13, 2010)

I got this game already.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 13, 2010)

pek


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 13, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I had Sonic Rush, I bought it, beat it within the week and sold it not long afterwards. To me it was the epitome of how I thought the Sonic series was failing.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good thing I already paid off my pre-order.



Eh, I haven't got to play that game, but I really like the Sonic series. I get as many as I can. I really like the old ones a lot and the Sonic Adventure games. Those two were pretty good.

I pre-ordered both. I payed $5 on one, $10 on the other. Anyone know what price they are supposed to be at Gamestop? They were $30 at Target.


----------



## Akuma (Mar 13, 2010)

Gamestops opening early for the release . Getting soul silver.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 13, 2010)

Off-topic Sonic talk:

*Spoiler*: __ 






*Kiri Amane said:


> Eh, I haven't got to play that game, but I really like the Sonic series. I get as many as I can. I really like the old ones a lot and the Sonic Adventure games. Those two were pretty good.



Most Sonic fans agree that the Sonic series was good with the Genesis games. Jury is still out over the Advanture series since there are those that say they are classics in their own right or ruined the series (Big the Cat, Shadow the Hedgehog) But most will agree that Sonic Heroes pretty much ruined the series, and if there are some that say it as a good game in it's own right they pin the blame on Shadow the Hedgehog or Sonic 2006.

Nevertheless, many critics loved Rush and the fanbase said it was a great return to the original Sonic. Personally I think they were smoking weed while writing that.

Sonic Rush was pretty much Sonic and Blaze running through the stages, and a boost button was added so you can go full speed at any time.

Back in the Genesis games (And Sonic Advance... The original one not the ones with Cream) there was no boost button to simply press and blast through the stage, you had to earn speed by running and trying to avoid or smashing enemies. Spin Dash was used for a good boost (Not entirely full speed either) but staying in ball mode would slow you down going up hill, and the zippers were placed to help you get through long areas.... Now, with Sonic Rush, it's sequel, and Unleashed it's "Press the boost button to go the speed you had to EARN in the genesis games."

That's why I didn't like Sonic Rush.




My local game store is having a party to celebrate the release, but the mall is closed until Noon. Not much I can do...

I'll pick up Ponyo on my way back home.


----------



## Altron (Mar 13, 2010)

My local gamestop store is one that will be opening early


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 13, 2010)

*TOMORROW POKEFAGS RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAARRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*SORU SIRVA!!!!!!*


man i feel like a child again pek


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 13, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> pek



wtf is this


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 13, 2010)

^its a well fed Mew N00Blet!!!!


----------



## Gilder (Mar 13, 2010)

Sweetness - My Gamestop opens at 9AM tomorrow. Oh how sweet to knock all of the little kids out of my way for Soul Silver. Good Times.


----------



## Deva Path (Mar 13, 2010)

Altron said:


> good luck then getting either one. Since the local gamestop I pre-ordered both and the strategy guide are currently sold out and not taking anymore pre-orders. More than likely it will be a bit more difficult to get HG & SS if you didn't pre-order them since everyone else did and are guaranteed a copy and this will most likely sell out completely.



Future Shop here gets 2x of the amount of orders received. Have you even ever heard of a store being sold out of a game ON THE FIRST DAY OF RELEASE because of pre-orders? 

I called Future Shop, anyway. "Be there at 11, and you'll be fine."


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 13, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> ^its a well fed Mew N00Blet!!!!



wtf is a nooblet  lol internet language

&& yes, i could see that. :/ it was just random lol.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 13, 2010)

Gilder said:


> Sweetness - My Gamestop opens at 9AM tomorrow. Oh how sweet to knock all of the little kids out of my way for Soul Silver. Good Times.



do the Sparta kick on a fat kid to see if he bounces 


or better yet, make sure you're in the front of the line and declare loudly (so that all others can hear) that you're gonna buy ALL copies of HG & SS...

then just bask in the warm glow of their hatred while wearing your troll face.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 13, 2010)

I have to wait til 1 to get mine =m=


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 13, 2010)

I have to wait until Noon. Damn store being in the mall.


----------



## Tools (Mar 13, 2010)

I can't wait- not sure when I'll go and try and buy the game but I know it'll be sometime tomorrow!


----------



## squilliam (Mar 13, 2010)

man, never has there been so much hype for a handheld game.

But this remake deserves it. The original Gold and Silver are like 1/10 of my childhood, lol


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 13, 2010)

im getting mines early in the morning


----------



## Altron (Mar 13, 2010)

Also will be getting to my local gamestop early as well. It will be glad to not be one of the people's worrying about if they will have enough copies of HG & SS, plus with the 2 versions and the strategy guide, I also get a nice 30% discount.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 13, 2010)

Altron said:


> My local gamestop store is one that will be opening early



I think most of them will. I got a phone message stating they will open at 9:00am Sunday and something about trading in used games for up to 50% of it's value.

I pre-ordered both versions and will be picking up them up right after church service which ends at 9:45 am for me.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 14, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I have to wait until Noon. Damn store being in the mall.



That's where mine is too


----------



## valerian (Mar 14, 2010)

Kiri, just forget about the Scizor, I can't seem to find a Scyther.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 14, 2010)

You already got HG and SS??  If you're talking about D/P/Pt, I have one that you can have


----------



## valerian (Mar 14, 2010)

Nope, I got to wait one more week or something. 

Good, now I just got to look for a metal coat.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 14, 2010)

You not in the US? :<

Alrighty  or I could attach one to it when I trade it to you to save the trouble


----------



## valerian (Mar 14, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> You not in the US? :<
> 
> Alrighty  or I could attach one to it when I trade it to you to save the trouble



Nope. UK. 

That could work. 

Could you trade me when I get HG instead?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 14, 2010)

That would be fine


----------



## valerian (Mar 14, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## Legend (Mar 14, 2010)

I cant wait til gamestop opens


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 14, 2010)

I have to wait til 1


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 14, 2010)

I gotta wait till 4.

Fuck my job....


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 14, 2010)

We have to wail tilll the 26th

Lucky Yanks


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry :<

You guys like my new set for the release? :33


----------



## Emigan (Mar 14, 2010)

^ I like it 

I still have to wait til the 26th


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 14, 2010)

I have the stock of yours  Danbooru, yes?  and thanks 

I sorry :< I'd get impatient.


----------



## Tools (Mar 14, 2010)

Well today's the day!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 14, 2010)

BTW does anyone know when we can expect some more info on Gen 5?


----------



## sasuki-chan (Mar 14, 2010)

ugh here we have to wait for the 26th ................................
I still dont know which version I'll choose (can you have Lugia in heart gold? Because I know you can have oh-oh in soul silver)


----------



## Deva Path (Mar 14, 2010)

Gonna pick Cyndaquil. Future Shop opens in 75 minutes.

In HeartGold, you face Ho-Oh at level 45 and Lugia at level 70 after getting a specific item from a man in Pewter City.

In SoulSilver, you face Lugia at level 45 and Ho-Oh at level 70 after getting a specific item from a man in Pewter City.

Ho-Oh will be at the Tin Tower (or Bell Tower or whatever they re-named it). Lugia will be in the Whirlpool Islands.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 14, 2010)

For me, the reason I picked Heart Gold was so I could have access to the Bellchime Trail early.

I love Autumn...


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2010)

What's Bellchime trail?


----------



## .:Jason:. (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm getting SoulSilver later~ Gunna pick Chikorita as my starter.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 14, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> What's Bellchime trail?



Well, they renamed the Tin Tower the Bell Tower.

The Bellchime Trail is the little strip of land that leads to the Bell Tower. In GSC it was simply part of Ecruteak City, but now it is given its own name.

I like it because of the Autumn feel when you walk in it, since Autumn is my favorite season.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2010)

Ah, right-o.

If I can get a DS cheap I might pick this up. It's been well established in the past that my absolute fave Pokemon game is Crystal, so HGSS is as good as any to get back in the game after the dissapointing last two gens.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2010)

Just came back from picking up my copies of Heart Gold and Soul Silver.

I don't even get the point of having the Ho-oh and Lugia figurines but oh well xDD

Now, what I'm going to do with this extra poke walker? O_O


----------



## scerpers (Mar 14, 2010)

HOLY SHIT GUYS! EMULATING AT THE SPEED OF LIGHT.


----------



## Altron (Mar 14, 2010)

Will be finally able to pick up HG & SS within 1 1/2 so I am stoked.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2010)

SURRENDER NOW OR PREPARE TO BE TAKEN DOWN WITH BRUTAL POLICE FORCE. 

I soft-reset'd until I got a Docile Totodile with really good IVs. I would've kept resetting to try and get Adamant or Jolly, but with the IVs it has, Docile is definitely good enough.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 14, 2010)

fuck you IV ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 14, 2010)

What's soft-resetting, and is there a hard-resetting as well?


----------



## Altron (Mar 14, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> What's soft-resetting, and is there a hard-resetting as well?


Soft resetting is when you save before a pokemon (Like a legendary) then press Start+Select and L + R to restart the game. People use it to get better IV's or increase their chances of getting a shiny legendary,etc..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2010)

Letting my Pidgey follow me around as I raise it's level along with Kakuna and Totodile. I should be up to a decent level soon.


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 14, 2010)

Going off to get my copy. Can't fucking wait.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm gonna wait to buy this...

Maybe a week


----------



## Altron (Mar 14, 2010)

Heading out now to go pick it up


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 14, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Just came back from picking up my copies of Heart Gold and Soul Silver.
> 
> I don't even get the point of having the Ho-oh and Lugia figurines but oh well xDD
> 
> Now, what I'm going to do with this extra poke walker? O_O



So you got both? I did too  I need to pull myself off the comp so I can leave to fetch mine 

Hmm, maybe we could sell them or use them as back up in case the other one breaks


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> So you got both? I did too  I need to pull myself off the comp so I can leave to fetch mine
> 
> Hmm, maybe we could sell them or use them as back up in case the other one breaks



Well, the pokewalker's batteries are suppose to last an average of 4 months 

And I guess I should captured a weedle instead of a Kakuna that only knew Harden >_<


----------



## The World (Mar 14, 2010)

Yay I just picked up my SoulSilver copy today with a Lugia figurine(shit looks cheap though).

Now which starting pokemon should I pick?


----------



## Deva Path (Mar 14, 2010)

Just reached Violet City with a level 12 Cyndaquil and a level 5 Pidgey which I'm training. I plan to have a newly evolved Quilava and a pretty decent Pidgey before facing the gym leader.

Taking this nice and slow.

Final Roster for Elite Four:
Typhlosion
Pidgeot
Tyranitar
Ampharos
Gyrados
Bellosom

Also - does anyone know how do you unlock the National Dex?


----------



## Red Version (Mar 14, 2010)

So far the intractable pokemon are fun. They give me laughs especially onix/bellsprout.

I love the new run feature.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 14, 2010)

Damn!, I have to wait at least a week to have it(i dont have enough money)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2010)

Just caught a lvl 3 Bellsprout. It wasn't an easy capture seeing as it KO'd my lvl 11 Totodile.

Current Lineup:

Totodile: Lvl 11
Pidgey: Lvl 11
Kakuna: Lvl 9
Bellsprout: Lvl 3


----------



## Red Version (Mar 14, 2010)

Current line up:
Mareep: lvl 12
Totodile: lvl 10
Location: Violet City


----------



## Cipher (Mar 14, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I soft-reset'd until I got a Docile Totodile with really good IVs. I would've kept resetting to try and get Adamant or Jolly, but with the IVs it has, Docile is definitely good enough.



When are the IVs and natures set?  I'm going to do the same for my Cyndaquil, but I don't know at what point I should save before soft-resetting.  Did you use an online calculator for the IV's?


----------



## Altron (Mar 14, 2010)

Just picked up my copy of HG & SS along with the strategy guide, so glad I got to my place early as a huge line started behind me which made me feel so  when I got both games, figurines, and guide. Gonna be gone now playing HG first then SS.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2010)

Just finished challenging the Violet City Gym and received the pokemon egg from Professor Elem. 

I'm on my way to Azlea town with this current lineup:

Beedrill: lvl 11
Pidgey: Lvl 14
Totodile: LVL 13
Bellsprout: lvl 10
Rattata: lvl 5 (using for rock smash)


----------



## Deva Path (Mar 14, 2010)

Defeated Violet City's gym leader. Before heading to Azalea, I'm training. Current team:

Quilava (level 17)
Pidgey (level 14)
Mareep (level 8)

I want my Pidgey and Mareep to evolve before facing Bugsy.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 14, 2010)

Just got Soul Silver.

My current team is...

Cyndaquil, level 6. 


Best team, ever.


Edit: JUST GOT MY RUNNING SHOES, YES!


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm getting mines in about another hr :}
I CAN'T WAIT


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 14, 2010)

This brings back memories of being 12... man this is so awesome. I mean, I liked D/P/P , but man, G&S are and always have been my favourite since they came out.

Speaking of which, which games have people had? 

I started out with Pokemon Red, then Yellow, Silver, skipped the GBA generation, except I picked up Fire Red so I could play on my DS. Then I got Pearl, and then Platinum.

Now I got Soul Silver. Lugia > Ho-oh. Ho-oh is a glorified Moltres. Who needs a second Fire/Flying legendary? amirite?


----------



## Tools (Mar 14, 2010)

Well I just bought Soul Silver, and getting Heart Gold in the mail soon I hope.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 14, 2010)

Tools said:


> Well I just bought Soul Silver, and getting Heart Gold in the mail soon I hope.



It's hilarious, every single one of my friends who have a DS are getting my Pokemon.

Every single one is getting Soul Silver , including myself.

Guess we all hate Gold.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 14, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> Guess we all hate Gold.



I've got Gold. 


Mostly, cause I've never fully trained a Ho-oh in the new gen before. . .


----------



## Nazata (Mar 14, 2010)

*Sigh* Doesn't come out in the UK for another 2 weeks :/
Still, should be pretty aweseome...
Gonna go for Soulsilver, mainly cause I think the name sounds cooler and I think Lugia looks cooler than Ho-oh


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm getting SoulSilver, and then me and my friend are gonna trade since he's getting HG.

I started with Gold and then Crystal because my cousin had it - then my own games included Ruby, Emerald and Diamond.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 14, 2010)

So glad it stopped raining, I just got my Heart Gold and a DSi AR so I'm happy. It did cost me Blazblue and Dynasty Warriors: Gundam 2 but I haven't touched either in months. I picked Totodile, unfortunately I couldn't think of a good name. (How long until I reach the name changer?) It is currently at lv 11, has a naughty nature, and is my only Pokemon so far. We're outside Mr. Pokemon's house, I'm gonna play this game at an incredibly slow pace. I don't even plan on battling the 1st gym leader until tomorrow night.


----------



## Red Version (Mar 14, 2010)

I won a hive badge! *Raises it in the air for everyone to see*

Bugsys scyther was tough.

Group:
Flaffy : Level 19
Croconaw : Level 19
Togepi Egg


----------



## Dagor (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm going now to buy my Pokemon Heart Gold.


----------



## Sima (Mar 14, 2010)

I have my Gold version


----------



## Altron (Mar 14, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> It's hilarious, every single one of my friends who have a DS are getting my Pokemon.
> 
> Every single one is getting Soul Silver , including myself.
> 
> Guess we all hate Gold.


I got both oh and Gold > Silver


----------



## Red Version (Mar 14, 2010)

Altron said:


> I got both oh and Gold > Silver



Much agreed. Arcanine/Donphan


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah Gold rules

I can't decide on a name for my Totodile :[ 
Snapper or Lock-Jaw


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 14, 2010)

Crocanaw Lvl 21 
Togeppi egg.

Just rapestomped Falkner.


----------



## Red Version (Mar 14, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> Yeah Gold rules
> 
> I can't decide on a name for my Totodile :[
> Snapper or Lock-Jaw



Lock-Jaw 

I didn't name either my Flaffy or my Totodile :[ 

I'm gonna be naming my arcanine though. Not sure what though.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm back with SS. I have a Chikorita~ Now when do I gain the ability to trade?


----------



## Red Version (Mar 14, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Totodile Lvl 21
> Togeppi egg.
> 
> Just rapestomped Falkner.



Nice


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 14, 2010)

Got my game, soul silver!!  (and lugia figure)



Now I shall be playing until I finish


----------



## Red Version (Mar 14, 2010)

Can weedle learn cut?


----------



## Shiron (Mar 14, 2010)

Red Version said:


> Can weedle learn cut?


No. Beedrill can, but Weedle and Kakuna can't learn anything from TMs/HMs.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2010)

Just did the in-game Arceus event and chose Giratina. Also realized that I need Surf/Rock Smash before I can get a Natu from the Ruins of Alph. I will have to return after beating Morty. Until then, I'm going along with level 18 Croconaw, the Pikachu-colored Pichu and the Togepi egg. Going to catch a Mareep and Wooper on the way to Azalea Town and train them.

I've really been going much too slow. I spent too much time trying to get a Zubat with a good nature. At least I got a Dunsparce in Dark Cave for my efforts. But I'll try Xatu now instead of Crobat like I initially planned.


----------



## Red Version (Mar 14, 2010)

Shiron said:


> No. Beedrill can, but Weedle and Kakuna can't learn anything from TMs/HMs.




Thanks, caught a rattat to learn cut. Now on to goldenrod!


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow, I just got the nature I wanted for Cyndaquil on my first save! Fuck yeah!


----------



## Deva Path (Mar 14, 2010)

Defeated Bugsy and Silver as well.

Quilava (level 23)
Pidgey (level 16)
Flaafy (level 16)
Onix (level 3)
Togepi (level 1)

New roster planned:

Typhlosion
Ampharos
Bellosom
Noctowl
Pidgeot
Gyrados

Tyranitar is unavailable until after E4.


----------



## Dagor (Mar 14, 2010)

Finally, I got my own Pokemon Heart&Gold.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2010)

Attempting to catch a modest Mareep now.

Wish me luck.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 14, 2010)

I got both games and I'm excited


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 14, 2010)

I've transferred my team that I want from Platinum.

Now it's time to train them all up from lvl1.


----------



## Red Version (Mar 14, 2010)

Dang, I need to get a first place in the bug contest to get a fire stone for my growlithe.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Mar 14, 2010)

I need someone willing to help me transfer some Pokemons, if you don't mind. As soon as I beat the first gym, we'll be good to go.


----------



## Altron (Mar 14, 2010)

Just getting my Mareep ready to fry Falkner.

Current HG Team:

Cyndaquil lvl.12
Mareep lvl. 12
Bellsprout lvl. 9


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm reseting to get a Totodile I want


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 14, 2010)

Can we use the PokeWalker to transfer Pokemon from one game to the other using only 1 DS?


----------



## Altron (Mar 14, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> Can we use the PokeWalker to transfer Pokemon from one game to the other using only 1 DS?


No since I believe only the HG & SS cartridge have the infared built inside them and not inside Diamond, Pearl. or Plat.


----------



## Silent Storm (Mar 14, 2010)

Really really long game if you take your time to explore the whole world.

Of course being the person I am, I rushed through the game and beat Red, gonna work on transferring my Pokemon to this game and await the day I get a DSi along with this game (Soul Silver).

So far its amazing, Silver is more of a dick as is Blue =.=.

Thank god for Acekards.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 14, 2010)

*checks guide*

Suicune: How to Obtain: Trade from Pokemon Diamond, Pearl, or Platinum Version


Oh damn. 


EDIT: Please tell me that's typed up wrong . . .


----------



## delirium (Mar 14, 2010)

lol why are you guys trying to get good iv's and natures for in game?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2010)

delirium said:


> lol why are you guys trying to get good iv's and natures for in game?



I'm a freak like that. :/


----------



## delirium (Mar 14, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> *checks guide*
> 
> Suicune: How to Obtain: Trade from Pokemon Diamond, Pearl, or Platinum Version
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's wrong. You can pretty much get every legendary except for the Psychic Trio from D/P/Pt and the Regis.





Death-kun said:


> I'm a freak like that. :/



Haha. I remember reading somewhere though that the pokemon you face in Battle Tower and gyms by default have 30-31 for IVs. Not sure if that's true. But if it is I guess it comes in handy somewhere xD


----------



## RPG Maker (Mar 14, 2010)

Caught my first pokemon and lol got Pok?rus already.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2010)

delirium said:


> Haha. I remember reading somewhere though that the pokemon you face in Battle Tower and gyms by default have 30-31 for IVs. Not sure if that's true. But if it is I guess it comes in handy somewhere xD



Oh goodness, that's even worse.  The sad thing is that even if I get the natures I want now, I'm probably just going to end up breeding to get better Pokemon anyway, so it's sort of redundant.


----------



## Red Version (Mar 14, 2010)

Screw miltank and its milk drink so annoying. 
I got it to 3 health like 30 effing times.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Mar 14, 2010)

Jason, may you help me transfer my PCP to my copy of SS? I would do it myself but my sister's DSi is dead and I can't find the charger.


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 14, 2010)

Just picked up my HG copy from GameStop. About to start playing. I feel bad for the people that pre-ordered SS at the GameStop near me, seeing how they ran out of the Lugia figures.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry, but not at the moment. I am currently busy, and I am not able to use the other DS at the moment. My sister is using it.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 14, 2010)

delirium said:


> Yeah, that's wrong. You can pretty much get every legendary except for the Psychic Trio from D/P/Pt and the Regis.



Oh thank god. Cause the dogs are the only ones missing from my legendary collection. :33



OniTasku said:


> Just picked up my HG copy from GameStop. About to start playing. I feel bad for the people that pre-ordered SS at the GameStop near me, seeing how they ran out of the Lugia figures.



That's one of the things I like about living in a small town . . .


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 14, 2010)

Can you catch Ghastly in bellsprout tower? Trying to look for him. 

Just defeated Falker.
Current Lineup

Quilava lv 18


----------



## Red Version (Mar 14, 2010)

Ike said:


> Can you catch Ghastly in bellsprout tower? Trying to look for him.
> 
> Just defeated Falker.
> Current Lineup
> ...




During night time only.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Mar 14, 2010)

Anyone else willing to help me trade over my PCP?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2010)

Just caught a Docile Mareep with excellent stats. It's good enough. I don't want to waste any more time trying to find a Modest Mareep.

Current team:
Croconaw level 18
Mareep level 6
Pichu level 30
Togepi Egg
Hoppip level 6

Need to catch a Wooper and put Hoppip in the PC.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 14, 2010)

I got one of them Lugia figures for pre-ordering. :amazed


It's actually fairly bad ass.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 14, 2010)

You're putting away HOPPIP!? BLASPHEMY!!


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2010)

Golbez said:


> You're putting away HOPPIP!? BLASPHEMY!!



Hoppip goes in the PC. 

I need room for other Pokemon. 

I just realized, getting Heracross is going to be such a bitch. Let alone a good Heracross.


----------



## Kairi (Mar 14, 2010)

I didn't get my Lugia figure
They ran out
;_______;


----------



## Red Version (Mar 14, 2010)

Level 10 machop - 1 
Level 19 miltank- 0



3 badges, golden rods been the hardest.


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 14, 2010)

Kairi said:


> I didn't get my Lugia figure
> They ran out
> ;_______;



neither did i lol

but i just started and i gotta dsi


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2010)

Currently at Golden Rod City and thinking about battling some trainers down in the tunnel before challenging the gym, since I don't have any fighting type pokemon.


*Current Team:*

Pidgeotto: lvl 19
Flaffy: lvl 17
Croconaw: lvl 18
Bellsprout: lvl 15


----------



## Kairi (Mar 14, 2010)

i love how its set up
now you don't have to push X for your menu
just touch the bottom <3


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 14, 2010)

Kairi said:


> I didn't get my Lugia figure
> They ran out
> ;_______;




That sucks.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 14, 2010)

Just saying, these games are badass.

Most fun I've had with pokemon in a LONGGGG time.

Taking mine slow, about to do the first gym now lol.



Kairi said:


> i love how its set up
> now you don't have to push X for your menu
> just touch the bottom <3



Qft


----------



## .:Jason:. (Mar 14, 2010)

Finally got to trade over my PCP. It cost me my rattata, but it was worth it.


----------



## Red Version (Mar 14, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Currently at Golden Rod City and thinking about battling some trainers down in the tunnel before challenging the gym, since I don't have any fighting type pokemon.
> 
> 
> *Current Team:*
> ...




A guy on the top floor of the goldenrod department store will trade you, a machop for a drowzee which you can catch on route 34.


----------



## Nimander (Mar 14, 2010)

Just got it a couple of hours ago.  I'm definitely taking my sweet time with this, and I won't be looking to break any speed records in completion time, especially since this is my spring break.

Got Cyndaquil, and nicknamed him "Hawtness".  I shall update tomorrow.


----------



## Kairi (Mar 14, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> That sucks.



I wanted Lugia ;A;


2Shea said:


> Qft



I just love it, I'm gonna be addicted again 


Kira Yamato said:


> Currently at Golden Rod City and thinking about battling some trainers down in the tunnel before challenging the gym, since I don't have any fighting type pokemon.
> 
> 
> *Current Team:*
> ...



I'd totally be there if I didn't have to help my grandma for 20 min 


Nimander said:


> Just got it a couple of hours ago.  I'm definitely taking my sweet time with this, and I won't be looking to break any speed records in completion time, especially since this is my spring break.
> 
> Got Cyndaquil, and nicknamed him "Hawtness".  I shall update tomorrow.



Finally.
Someone with a Cyndaquil.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2010)

My Mareep has hit level 11. I am looking for Wooper now, which should be on the same route. So far my search has been fruitless.

EDIT: Oops, Wooper is nocturnal. I have to wait then until night falls so I can catch one.


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 14, 2010)

Soo...much..nostalgia....

Seriously, every time a new song comes up, it makes me want to cry. ESPECIALLY the New Bark theme. My God....


----------



## scerpers (Mar 14, 2010)

who is this Lyra bitch and where is Crystal?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> who is this Lyra bitch and where is Crystal?



Lyra > Crystal.

I'm glad the manlier version of the male character got trashed for Lyra, who is superior.


----------



## Altron (Mar 14, 2010)

My team I have so far (just defeated Bugsy)

Quilava lvl.20
Bellsprout lvl. 12
Flaafy lvl.18
Sandshrew lvl. 6 XD


----------



## .:Jason:. (Mar 14, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Lyra > Crystal.



Bull, everyone knows that Lyra = Crystal.


----------



## Emigan (Mar 14, 2010)

Damn it, you guys are making me so jealous


----------



## Red Version (Mar 14, 2010)

*Team*
_23_ Croconaw [M]
_21_ Flaffy [M]
_13_ Growlithe [M]

Badges: 3

Edit: Hoothoot or Yanma?


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 14, 2010)

i gotta Cyndaquil too


----------



## Sima (Mar 14, 2010)

My current line up is;

Quilava - lvl 24

Mareep - lvl 15

Togepi - lvl 1


---

I need to start training Togepi soon


----------



## Emigan (Mar 14, 2010)

Red Version said:


> *Team*
> _23_ Croconaw [M]
> _21_ Flaffy [M]
> _13_ Growlithe [M]
> ...



Both 

Umm..Yanma!


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah, I basically always start with Cyndaquil in the G&S games.

So, I have one, at level 10 right now. My Pidgey is level 5.


My Pidgey is following me around, it's so bad ass


----------



## Red Version (Mar 14, 2010)

My growlithe is following me around. <3


----------



## Mαri (Mar 14, 2010)

Ugh, I really want this now  .


----------



## .:Jason:. (Mar 14, 2010)

*Current Team*

Bayleaf: 16
Pichu:31 ((Traded from Platinum. Can't use yet.))
Pidgey: 3
Egg


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 14, 2010)

Ugh, grinding without the VS Seeker suuucks


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 14, 2010)

where can you find pidgy ?


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 14, 2010)

i don't even see that bitch , ain't that a bitch


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2010)

Red Version said:


> A guy on the top floor of the goldenrod department store will trade you, a machop for a drowzee which you can catch on route 34.



Thanks, it really did come in handy. Although that miltank was one annoying beast. Even after paralyzing it, it continued stomping the hell out of my Machop which was at lvl 18 xDD


----------



## Red Version (Mar 14, 2010)

Once again, scyther is a auto win in the bug contest.


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 14, 2010)

I keep getting fucking annoying calls from youngster Joey about how amazing his Ratatta is.

Oh, the memories


----------



## Red Version (Mar 14, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Thanks, it really did come in handy. Although that miltank was one annoying beast. Even after paralyzing it, it continued stomping the hell out of my Machop which was at lvl 18 xDD



No problem. I got lucky, I was using the machop as fodder pretty much along with an additional drowzee. To weaken/get rid of moves for my mains to come in. What do you know two low kicks to the face and I won the badge.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 14, 2010)

Fuck all you Americans.

Fuck you all


----------



## Altron (Mar 14, 2010)

Looking for someone to help me transfer a Chikorita and Totodile from my Plat to my HG. I'll return the favor.


----------



## Red Version (Mar 14, 2010)

Can you trade over a gabite from plat to HG?
and getting stones in this game is superrr gay.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2010)

Red Version said:


> No problem. I got lucky, I was using the machop as fodder pretty much along with an additional drowzee. To weaken/get rid of moves for my mains to come in. What do you know two low kicks to the face and I won the badge.



I was never able to connect with them because that Miltank kept making me flinch with it's stomp move. >_<

Well, that's over with. Now, I'm going to have to try to find a strategy for Morty. I need a pokemon with a psychic move, but I currently don't have any. I wonder if the Hoot Hoots are at a decent level rigth now since it's 8:25pm in my area, or if I should trade over a lvl 20ish pokemon from my platinum game now.


----------



## Red Version (Mar 14, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> I was never able to connect with them because that Miltank kept making me flinch with it's stomp move. >_<
> 
> Well, that's over with. Now, I'm going to have to try to find a strategy for Morty. I need a pokemon with a psychic move, but I currently don't have any. I wonder if the Hoot Hoots are at a decent level rigth now since it's 8:25pm in my area, or if I should trade over a lvl 20ish pokemon from my platinum game now.



I'm pretty sure route 35 there all level 14-15 which isn't bad. I'm going back to get one before I head to morty.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 14, 2010)

lol Nintendo not even bothering to put restrictions on trade

traded in Jirachi to unlock pokewalker course

also Larvitar and Houndour eggs


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 14, 2010)

Finally finished grinding everyone to level 15. I'm off to kick Falkner's ass.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 14, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Fuck all you Americans.
> 
> Fuck you all



I'm Canadian thank you very much. 


Now to continue my Soul Silver adventure....


----------



## Deva Path (Mar 14, 2010)

Reached Ecrutreak City.

Quilava (level 28)
Flaafy (level 22)
Sudowoodo (level 20)
Pidgeotto (level 19)
Beedrill (level 10)

Gonna head back to Goldenrod briefly, battle trainers underground and then get my team at an average area before facing Morty. I plan to beat Morty and Chuck tomorrow. Gonna take it slow, guys.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 14, 2010)

I've become a little slow. Just reached Azalea and I have one more rocket to clear out...

Them's the breaks for hatching my in-game team:

Cyndaquil (Koupii) Level 13
Mareep (Cling) Level 12
Buizel (Jet) Level 10
Sandshrew (Tunnel) Level 8
Skarmory (Skar) Level 10
Tao (Meditate) Level 11


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm having trading problems, how do I trade pokemon from my Diamond ?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2010)

King of Pop said:


> Reached Ecrutreak City.
> 
> Quilava (level 28)
> Flaafy (level 22)
> ...



Yep, I'm stopping there as well for the night.

Current State:

Croconaw: lvl 23
Weepingbell: lvl 23
Pidgeotto: lvl 20
Flaffy: lvl 19
Beedrill: lvl 12


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 14, 2010)

I kind of want this game now...

I hate complications.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 14, 2010)

Bit of a money shortage, I'll be picking it up soon though . . .


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 14, 2010)

No stopping for me. I'm pulling an all-nighter. It'll be hell tomorrow in class, but I don't really care.

And as annoying as all of these stupid phone calls are, they just feel so nostalgic. I'm loving this game.


----------



## Red Version (Mar 14, 2010)

*Currently:*Training for Ecrutreak City

*Team*
Growlithe _21_
Crocnaw_25_
Flaffy_22_
Sudowuddo_20_
HootHoot_15_


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 14, 2010)

i forgot how awesome evil rival was, he takes after his father Giovanni in the badassery department


----------



## scerpers (Mar 14, 2010)

Just beat Red.

Felt extremely good man.


----------



## Red Version (Mar 14, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Just beat Red.
> 
> Felt extremely good man.



you obviously just sped threw the game? What is the fun in that?


----------



## Draydi (Mar 14, 2010)

Just got to Ecruteak. Pokemon so far are;

Croconaw lvl 21
Kadabra lvl 19
Raticate lvl 21
Pidgeotto lvl 20
Noctowl lvl 20
Geodude lvl 22

Decent so far?


----------



## scerpers (Mar 14, 2010)

Red Version said:


> you obviously just sped threw the game? What is the fun in that?



I'm just fucking around.

I'm really still in New Bark Town.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 14, 2010)

I really don't like the new PokeDex


----------



## Deva Path (Mar 14, 2010)

Decent team, Espada. Very balanced. I'm still looking for a Hoothoot/Noctowl. 

Typhlosion (currently at Quilava stage)
Bellosom (currently looking for an Oddish)
Gyarados (currently looking for a water substitute - any ideas)
Ampharos (currently at Flaafy stage)
Pidgeot (currently at Pidgeotto stage)
Noctowl (currently looking for a Hoothoot)

Awesome team for Elite Four. Any ideas for a good water type to help me get to Cianwood?
---
ALSO: HOW DO YOU END UP GETTING THE NATIONAL DEX?


----------



## Red Version (Mar 14, 2010)

King of Pop said:


> Decent team, Espada. Very balanced. I'm still looking for a Hoothoot/Noctowl.
> 
> Typhlosion (currently at Quilava stage)
> Bellosom (currently looking for an Oddish)
> ...



Poliwhirl ?

@ Derp and I didn't know if you were or not lol. I thought it was a little crazy to already be at red.



King of Pop said:


> Decent team, Espada. Very balanced. I'm still looking for a Hoothoot/Noctowl.
> 
> Typhlosion (currently at Quilava stage)
> Bellosom (currently looking for an Oddish)
> ...




Route 37 Night time for the hoothoot.

Edit: Croconaw just evolved.


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 14, 2010)

Just arrived at Ecruteak. Went back to sprout tower to get Ghastly. 

Current Team: 

Quilava: lv 21
Flaafy: lv 22
Togepi: lv 24
Spearow: lv 20
Bellsprout: lv 6


----------



## valerian (Mar 15, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Just came back from picking up my copies of Heart Gold and Soul Silver.
> 
> I don't even get the point of having the Ho-oh and Lugia figurines but oh well xDD
> 
> Now, what I'm going to do with this extra poke walker? O_O





The World said:


> Yay I just picked up my SoulSilver copy today with a Lugia figurine(shit looks cheap though).
> 
> Now which starting pokemon should I pick?





My-HiME said:


> Just got Soul Silver.
> 
> My current team is...
> 
> ...





Tools said:


> Well I just bought Soul Silver, and getting Heart Gold in the mail soon I hope.





Robert Haydn said:


> So glad it stopped raining, I just got my Heart Gold and a DSi AR so I'm happy. It did cost me Blazblue and Dynasty Warriors: Gundam 2 but I haven't touched either in months. I picked Totodile, unfortunately I couldn't think of a good name. (How long until I reach the name changer?) It is currently at lv 11, has a naughty nature, and is my only Pokemon so far. We're outside Mr. Pokemon's house, I'm gonna play this game at an incredibly slow pace. I don't even plan on battling the 1st gym leader until tomorrow night.





Sima said:


> I have my Gold version





.:Jason:. said:


> I'm back with SS. I have a Chikorita~ Now when do I gain the ability to trade?





2Shea said:


> Got my game, soul silver!!  (and lugia figure)
> 
> 
> 
> Now I shall be playing until I finish





Dagor said:


> Finally, I got my own Pokemon Heart&Gold.





*Kiri Amane said:


> I got both games and I'm excited





OniTasku said:


> Just picked up my HG copy from GameStop. About to start playing. I feel bad for the people that pre-ordered SS at the GameStop near me, seeing how they ran out of the Lugia figures.





Nimander said:


> Just got it a couple of hours ago.  I'm definitely taking my sweet time with this, and I won't be looking to break any speed records in completion time, especially since this is my spring break.
> 
> Got Cyndaquil, and nicknamed him "Hawtness".  I shall update tomorrow.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jmn4UT5UPo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (Mar 15, 2010)

i just beat team rocket in slowpoke well


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2010)

So I haven't really had the chance to play this much today, but I have a new addition to my SS team.... currently my team is

Level 12 Pidgey
Level 11 Cyndaquil
Level 4 Gastly.


Just caught my beautiful Gastly. She'll be loved for all times.


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 15, 2010)

Just beat Whitney. Holy fuck, that Miltank is still scary. Everybody on my team was 5 levels higher than it was, and it still had me down to my last Pokemon, in orange health. I feel really sorry for all you Cyndaquil users.

As for my all-nighter, I'm still going strong. I just downed my first energy supplement thing. That should keep me going until school starts.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 15, 2010)

Totodile
Hoot-Hoot
Mareep


traded in

Houndour
Larvitar

traded as eggs so they have my ID and count me as OT



using Furret from Colloseum as HM slave


----------



## Vanity (Mar 15, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> Just picked up my HG copy from GameStop. About to start playing. I feel bad for the people that pre-ordered SS at the GameStop near me, seeing how they ran out of the Lugia figures.



I had pre-ordered both versions since I didn't have to be obligated to take both.

So I took the HG one and left the SS. I got there to get the game around 2:00 in the afternoon so the store had been open for a while already and they said they had sold out of all of the games except for people like me who pre-ordered. They had a figure reserved for me with each game too. Since I didn't take the SS one though, I didn't get the Lugia figure. So someone else will get it along with the game, which is fine. I just wanted one of the games for now and I'll buy the other one later at some point if I feel that I have time to play through it.

In the past I'd get both and sometimes wouldn't get around to spending much time on the 2nd one.

Anyway, I played my HG for a few hours earlier today. I got a female Totodile on the first attempt and kept it.

I'm amazed at how far some people already are. lol. I still haven't beat the first gym leader but I tend to take my time with these games.


----------



## Kagemizu (Mar 15, 2010)

Chikorita-11
Hoothoot-11
post Falkner Gym battle
palpad:Griphon 2536 5806 6711


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 15, 2010)

Johto League is very weak.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2010)

Just beat the first gym, my team is now...

Cyndaquil level 13
Pidgey Level 14
Gastly Level 9

Epic team is epic


----------



## Legend (Mar 15, 2010)

Croconaw-lvl 23

Bellsprout-lvl 11

Onix-lvl 10

Ledyba-lvl 6

Weedle-lvl 4

Togepi-lvl 1

on my way to goldenrod


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2010)

I thought I was going to stop playing tonight but ended up deciding to at least defeat Morty. His ghost pokemon were utterly raped by my Croconaw+Bite. Obtaining Crunch during the battle and evolving right after was a bonus xD

Now, onwards to Olivine City!!


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 15, 2010)

On my way to Cyanwood. 

Current Lineup:

Ampharos lv 30
Togetic lv 25
Haunter lv 25
Quilava lv 24 
Krabby lv 20


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 15, 2010)

I feel so awesome for beating Whitney without having anyone faint or having to heal at all.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 15, 2010)

Why did they make the ingame Arceus event obtainable from the get-go? 


I mean, when you can get a lvl 1 Giratina, Palkia, or Dialga early in the game, that's just freakin hilarious.


----------



## Altron (Mar 15, 2010)

Need some quick help transferring a poke from my plat to HG


----------



## Legend (Mar 15, 2010)

Just beat whitney and got a 2nd egg so im hitting the hay


----------



## Twinsen (Mar 15, 2010)

Damn I have to wait until 24th to get my copy of HG


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2010)

Haven't been playing the actual game much, I'm up to about 10,000 steps on the Pokewalker thing.

Not sure, but I did one session of ~500 steps, transfered the Poke back, and it got a level.

I did another session of like, ~8,000 steps, and transfered the Poke back, and it got a level.

Do they gain one level everytime, or what? Confusing. 


Anyways, since I haven't played really since getting the first badge, my team after the Pokewalker adventures I've had, is as follows at the moment...

Level 13 Cyndaquil
Level 14 Pidgey
Togepi Egg
Level 10 Gastly
Level 5 Nidoran Female
Level 8 Kangaskhan


----------



## Deva Path (Mar 15, 2010)

Defeated Morty.

Team:
Quilava (level 32)
Flaafy (level 23)
Pidgeotto (level 24)
Sudowoodo (level 20) - replacing when I find a Hoothoot
Beedrill (level 10)
Poliwag (level 11)

Some training is clearly due. Before heading west, I'm gonna get some good training in. I must have a Typhlosion and Ampharos by my gym battle with Chuck.


----------



## delirium (Mar 15, 2010)

Finally decided on an in-game team. I'm gonna run:

Feraligatr
Togepi
Hitmonchan
Quagsire
Pikachu
Charizard/Arcanine

I'm just having trouble with the last spot. Don't know who I want to have on my team more. Arcanine is my favorite next to Dragonite and the Charizard I want to use is from my Pearl cart. It's SHINY . Who do you think I should use?


----------



## valerian (Mar 15, 2010)

Charizard, since it doesn't like you have a flying type there in your team. Unless you evolve Togepi. 

Oh, and I'll be getting HG and SS  Can't wait for next week pek


----------



## Deva Path (Mar 15, 2010)

After some training:

Quilava (level 32)
Ampharos (level 31)
Pidgeotto (level 25)
Poliwhirl (level 25)
Sudowoodo (level 20) - will be replaced later tonight
Beedrill (level 12)

A definite powerhouse for me. Fire, Electric, Wind and Water are good types, not to mention Poliwhirl's fighting abilities as well. Beedrill makes account for a good bug-type and Noctowl will be a perfect addition. 

Somehow encountered Entei outta nowhere. Didn't catch it, but oh well.

EDIT: Raikou too...


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 15, 2010)

Shitstomped Whitney with my lvl 30 Feraligatr and Pupitar.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2010)

Okay, I finally got the Mareep and Wooper I wanted, and since I found a Hasty Zubat in Union Cave, I decided I would use Crobat like I had originally planned instead of Xatu.

Current lineup: 

Croconaw level 19
Wooper level 15
Flaaffy level 16
Zubat level 12
Pichu level 30

Saved right before Bugsy.


----------



## Undead (Mar 15, 2010)

O cool Jason. I just beat Bugsy. :33


----------



## valerian (Mar 15, 2010)

Do you get a TM from Bugsy?


----------



## Undead (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah, you get the TM for U-turn.


----------



## Madam Mizukage (Mar 15, 2010)

Does anyone know if that spiky ear Pichu evolves into spiky hair Pikachu? 
(The one that Ash imitation from the show had.)


----------



## valerian (Mar 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Yeah, you get the TM for U-turn.



Sweet, I guess I'll teach my Scizor that.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 15, 2010)

lvl 30 Crobat
lvl 25 Flaafy
lvl 20 sudowoodo
lvl 7 Togepi 

Looks like I'm ready to take on the world


----------



## Deva Path (Mar 15, 2010)

Finally. Quilava evolved into Typhlosion. 

On my way to Cianwood, training Amphy on the way.


----------



## Undead (Mar 15, 2010)

~M~ said:


> lvl 30 Crobat
> lvl 25 Flaafy
> lvl 20 sudowoodo
> lvl 7 Togepi
> ...


Your Togepi is the most intimidating.


----------



## Deva Path (Mar 15, 2010)

Ha, didn't realize how damn close Cianwood really is. I guess when I was a kid it would take years - I hated the water back then.

Oh well, gonna face Chuck after my fitness swim. Possibly Jasmine as well.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 15, 2010)

King of Pop said:


> Ha, didn't realize how damn close Cianwood really is. I guess when I was a kid it would take years - I hated the water back then.
> 
> Oh well, gonna face Chuck after my fitness swim. Possibly Jasmine as well.



It felt a lot shorter than it did in the old games


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 15, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Shitstomped Whitney with my lvl 30 Feraligatr and Pupitar.


i would have been impressed if you stomped it with a level 21 machop like i did.

but you didn't. 

where the hell did you get pupitar? trade?


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 15, 2010)

My weakest Pokemon is a level 15 Pidgey and I still haven't earned a single badge. Maybe I'll do it tomorrow. I wanna see if I can get my Pokemon to stop obeying me.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 15, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i would have been impressed if you stomped it with a level 21 machop like i did.
> 
> but you didn't.


I did it blindfolded. 



> where the hell did you get pupitar? trade?


Yep. Larvitar originally. I couldn't wait 'till I get to Mt. Silver to get one.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 15, 2010)

have my little Houndour with me at school :3


also fucking damn it how long does it take to hatch a larvitar?  must have run in circles for a half hour last night


----------



## Castiel (Mar 15, 2010)

also Mareep completely sodomizes Falkner


----------



## valerian (Mar 15, 2010)

It's going to take a while to get a Tyranitar


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> have my little Houndour with me at school :3
> 
> 
> also fucking damn it *how long does it take to hatch a larvitar*?  must have run in circles for a half hour last night



10,240 steps, which is the highest tier of egg hatching steps.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 15, 2010)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck

well at least it'll be worth it


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2010)

And so, I sent over a Heracross egg to hatch. That makes 5 Pokemon on my team completed. Maybe now I can finally play the game instead of spending hours upon hours trying to find each Pokemon just right.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 15, 2010)

This is the first time I've had all my 6 chosen Pokes from lvl1 right from the get go and I've realised you have to do a heck of a lot of grinding to keep all your Pokes at the same lvl and at an adequate lvl too.


----------



## Deva Path (Mar 15, 2010)

Decided to go for my swim tonight. Defeated both Chuck and Jasmine. 6 badges! 

Dunno where to go on from here. I might as well go back and train, since a few of my Pokemon aren't in the 30s yet. I want at least three of my Pokemon to be at level 55 by the team I reach the Elite Four. The other three have to be high 40s/low 50s.

Typhlosion (level 38) - 17 more - level 55
Ampharos (level 32) - 23 more - level 55
Pidgeotto/Pidgeot (level 29) - 26 more - level 55
Poliwhirl/Poliwrath (level 25) - 25 more - level 50
Beedrill (level 12) - 38 more - level 50
Hoothoot/Noctowl (still uncaught) - should be at level 45/50

This should be my team after exiting Victory Road.

Typhlosion - needs to be level 40 by Lake of Rage/Pryce
Ampharos - needs to be level 40 by Lake of Rage/Pryce
Pidgeot - needs to be level 40 by Lake of Rage/Pryce
Poliwhirl - needs to be level 35 by Lake of Rage/Pryce
Beedrill - needs to be level 35 by Lake of Rage/Pryce
Noctowl - needs to be level 30/35 by Lake of Rage/Pryce

After Lake of Rage and Pryce, my team should all be ten levels higher, so 50-ish. Defeat Claire and then train for Elite Four in Victory Road.


----------



## Red (Mar 15, 2010)

I got heart gold, fuck yeah. 

But shit, nintendo is a jack ass. I spent all my time after the Elite four breeding pokemon so I could have my dream team but now I found out I need two DS to trade with myself. What the fuck nintendo? What the fuck.

Also I noticed that there where a awful lot of big brothers buying the games for their "younger siblings". "Its not for me its for my little sister".


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 15, 2010)

Red said:


> I got heart gold, fuck yeah.
> 
> But shit, nintendo is a jack ass. I spent all my time after the Elite four breeding pokemon so I could have my dream team but now I found out I need two DS to trade with myself. What the fuck nintendo? What the fuck.
> 
> Also I noticed that there where a awful lot of big brothers buying the games for their "younger siblings". "Its not for me its for my little sister".



Just ask someone on here to trade from Plt and then trade back to you in HG.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2010)

Red said:


> I got heart gold, fuck yeah.
> 
> But shit, nintendo is a jack ass. I spent all my time after the Elite four breeding pokemon so I could have my dream team but now I found out I need two DS to trade with myself. What the fuck nintendo? What the fuck.
> 
> Also I noticed that there where a awful lot of big brothers buying the games for their "younger siblings". "Its not for me its for my little sister".



Is it wrong that I have two DSs (DS and DS Lite) with copies of each game? 

*training my Flaffy a bit more before setting off to Olivine*


----------



## Red (Mar 15, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Just ask someone on here to trade from Plt and then trade back to you in HG.


That's what I'm planning to do.



Kira Yamato said:


> Is it wrong that I have two DSs (DS and DS Lite) with copies of each game?
> 
> *training my Flaffy a bit more before setting off to Olivine*


No but not all of us a rich


----------



## Tyler (Mar 15, 2010)

I had about 3 DS lites. I broke 1, I let my Dad have 1, and I still have the newest one.

My little cousin got a Blue DSi for Christmas so she let me have her Limited Edition Pink Nintendog DS Lite. Now I can trade pokes. But I'm not sure if this game can trade with Diamond and Pearl :S


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2010)

Training around Goldenrod city before I go challenge Whitney. Now that 5/6 of my team is complete, I can spend my time training and progressing. I'll find my 6th member later. I originally wanted it to be Kingdra, but I've changed my mind.


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 15, 2010)

Restarting the game until I get a Modest Eevee for Vaporean  .


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 15, 2010)

Arrggh stupid game keeps freezing on me....

Ccurrent party:

Arceus lv.29
Quilava lv.22
Crocknaw lv.20
Gible lv.20
Chansey lv.20
Venasaur lv.32


----------



## Mαri (Mar 15, 2010)

This thread has over 9000 replies.

:33


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2010)

I am at Whitney's gym now. The training has been going very good. I gave Zubat the Soothe Bell found in the National Park, so it should evolve into Crobat right after it evolves into Golbat.

Current lineup:
Croconaw level 20
Zubat level 19
Wooper level 17
Flaaffy level 18
Heracross level 17


----------



## Vanity (Mar 15, 2010)

tyler said:


> I had about 3 DS lites. I broke 1, I let my Dad have 1, and I still have the newest one.
> 
> My little cousin got a Blue DSi for Christmas so she let me have her Limited Edition Pink Nintendog DS Lite. Now I can trade pokes. But I'm not sure if this game can trade with Diamond and Pearl :S



How did you break it?

Anyway, I have 2 DS Lites. I have the pink one and the ice blue one.

I used a lot of Pokeballs trying to catch a Caterpie with a good nature. -_-


----------



## Red (Mar 15, 2010)

tyler said:


> I had about 3 DS lites. I broke 1, I let my Dad have 1, and I still have the newest one.
> 
> My little cousin got a Blue DSi for Christmas so she let me have her Limited Edition Pink Nintendog DS Lite. Now I can trade pokes. But I'm not sure if this game can trade with Diamond and Pearl :S


Wow, in MY family when I was growing up I was lucky to get a game once a year. Even now if I buy a game my mom and sister would be like "So that's what you spend your paycheck on" or "Use your money to do something worth while".


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2010)

Time for Heracross vs. Whitney.

It'll be so easy, I'll probably feel bad afterward.


----------



## Red Version (Mar 15, 2010)

New addition to my team-
Farfetch


----------



## Vanity (Mar 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Time for Heracross vs. Whitney.
> 
> It'll be so easy, I'll probably feel bad afterward.



I want to catch a Heracross. Hopefully I can get one soon.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2010)

Just finished with the Cianwood Gym.

*
My current Team:*

Pidgeotto: lvl 30
Weepingbell: lvl 29
Feraligator: lvl 31
Ampharos: lvl 30
Special Colored Pichu: lvl 30 (traded it over with a Masterball) 
Kenya: Damn Spearow...I need to find route 31 and give it to whoever's requesting it....

*flying back to Olivine City*


----------



## .:Jason:. (Mar 15, 2010)

Just got back from beating Whitney on the first try. I don't understand why people complain about her Miltank, it's not that hard to beat. Or atleast for me. I brought it down with three Razor Leafs and a Cut. *Shrug.* Now if only I knew where to get strength or whatever.


----------



## Takadeshi (Mar 15, 2010)

Just got Soul Silver, I feel so behind. Anyway, quick question. I was thinking of EV training for the first time, do you guys start EV training immediately once you get your starter(choosing battles carefully) or is there another way to do it?


----------



## Vanity (Mar 15, 2010)

Takadeshi said:


> Just got Soul Silver, I feel so behind. Anyway, quick question. I was thinking of EV training for the first time, do you guys start EV training immediately once you get your starter(choosing battles carefully) or is there another way to do it?



I've always found it pretty hard to do that right off the bat because you have to battle certain battles and therefore you get EVs for those fights that you might not want.

You can always fix this later though by giving certain berries to Pokemon to get certain EVs off of them so that you can then add other EVs that you do want.

You can also breed more Pokemon later for a better team that you can EV train better.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2010)

Finally gave in and traded over a lvl 43 Marcago to take on Jasmine. 

Afterwards, I traded over a level 50 Salamance and Magmortar


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2010)

Just beat Morty.

Current lineup:

Golbat level 24
Croconaw level 20
Quagsire level 20
Flaaffy level 20
Heracross level 20


----------



## Undead (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm so slow. I just arrived to Goldenrod. Any advice on taking on 
Whitney? I have a level 20 Croconaw, and a level 20 Pidgeyotto.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2010)

Going to take on Team Rocket right now and get my Red Gyarados 



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I'm so slow. I just arrived to Goldenrod. Any advice on taking on
> Whitney? I have a level 20 Croconaw, and a level 20 Pidgeyotto.



Find a fighting type pokemon. There's a Machop available in Goldenrod's top floor of the department store, if you have a Drowzee to trade for it.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 15, 2010)

Anyone playing this on an R4 and working?


----------



## Akuma (Mar 15, 2010)

Caught Lugia.. going to the pokemon league


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2010)

Going to Olivine now. I'll update my team when it grows a few more levels.  I already cleared the way to Mahogany, and have backtracked now through Ecruteak. Gonna go take on Chuck in Cianwood after getting through the Lighthouse.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm stuck playing FFXIII

Pokemon is going to have to wait

------

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 24 (3 members and 21 guests)


----------



## Mαri (Mar 15, 2010)

Akuma said:


> Caught Lugia.. going to the pokemon league



Holy shit  . Already?

I just bought the game, and am waiting for my DS, so I should start playing by tomorrow


----------



## Metaphor (Mar 15, 2010)

i would choose totodile. his third stage is brawlic


----------



## Vanity (Mar 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I'm so slow. I just arrived to Goldenrod. Any advice on taking on
> Whitney? I have a level 20 Croconaw, and a level 20 Pidgeyotto.



I'm not even there yet. I really take my time with games and I guess I probably haven't been playing it as many hours yet. LOL.


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 15, 2010)

I am undecided if I actually want one.  Silver was the last Pokemon game I played though, so it is tempting.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 15, 2010)

I really want to start playing it.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2010)

The sea route to Cianwood is such easy training for Flaaffy and Quagsire. Quagsire dominates wild Tentacool and Tentacruel, and Flaaffy dominates Water types in general.


----------



## Akuma (Mar 15, 2010)

Mαri said:


> Holy shit  . Already?
> 
> I just bought the game, and am waiting for my DS, so I should start playing by tomorrow



Just beat the elite 4 lol


----------



## Vanity (Mar 15, 2010)

So has anyone run into a shiny yet(aside from people who made it to the shiny Gyarados already).

I haven't but very early on in my Platinum game I randomly ran into a shiny Zubat.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2010)

I haven't ran into a single shiny yet. I am disappoint.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I haven't ran into a single shiny yet. I am disappoint.



I'm always afraid of running into one at the early stage in the game before you have any Pokeballs. LOL.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2010)

Mαri said:


> Holy shit  . Already?
> 
> I just bought the game, and am waiting for my DS, so I should start playing by tomorrow



That reminded me of why I bought my Gameboy Color, which was for the sole purpose of playing Pokemon Red, Blue, and Yellow.

*thinking of which pokemon to trade over once I've cleared the 8th gym*


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I haven't ran into a single shiny yet. I am disappoint.


Hehe, I kept soft resetting to get a more desirable nature on my Cyndaquil, and I think around my fifteenth attempt, I got a sparkling Cyndaquil.

After that, I stopped caring about it's nature.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 15, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> Hehe, I kept soft resetting to get a more desirable nature on my Cyndaquil, and I think around my fifteenth attempt, I got a sparkling Cyndaquil.
> 
> After that, I stopped caring about it's nature.



You got a shiny starter? o_O

Geez, that's lucky. You didn't even restart it that much before you got it.

I didn't restart my starter at all because I got a female one so I just kept it. It doesn't have the best nature but I thought it was lucky that I ended up with a female one off the bat. It's nature isn't horrible, just not the best.

It's Impish and is a Totodile.


----------



## Augors (Mar 15, 2010)

I got the game yesterday and just now playing it. It's kickass, just me and Quilava doing work.

Did anyone beat it yet? O.o


----------



## Akuma (Mar 15, 2010)

I dont understand the point of worrying about starter nature, ur only gonna use in game and breed better ones :/

^and yeah I just beat it


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2010)

About shiny Pokemon, 

in my Pearl game, I have a shiny Alakazam. I'm tempted to bring it over to Soul Silver.


----------



## Deva Path (Mar 15, 2010)

New team:

Typhlosion (level 40)
Charizard (shiny - level 44)
Feraligatr (level 40)
Ampharos (level 40)
Pidgeot (level 36)
Meganium (level 32)

My awesome team. Plan to use it 'till after E4. Then I can use my ultimate team. I already traded half of my ultimate team over, but it just won't feel the same using it in SoulSilver before getting the first 8 badges. Gosh, this game is awesome.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 15, 2010)

Just got myself an English rom of it, went with Cyndaquil. The adventure begins!


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2010)

About to battle Jasmine.

Current lineup: 

Croconaw level 26
Golbat level 28
Quagsire level 26
Flaaffy level 25
Heracross level 25


----------



## Deva Path (Mar 15, 2010)

Jasmine's Steelix is at level 35, mate.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, Quagsire just made Steelix his bitch. So the level difference didn't matter at all. 

Nothing new, except Heracross gained a level from Brick Breaking both Magnemite. Flying to Mahogany now to capture the Red Gyarados and clean up Team Rocket.

I'm going to train near the Lake of Rage to get all my Pokemon to level 30+. That'll give me Feraligatr, Ampharos and most likely Crobat too.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2010)

I think I'm gonna go with Staryu/Starmie as my water type this time around, as I have never used it.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 15, 2010)

I was looking through the sprite sheet for the game, and Dawn and Lucas are on it. Anyone know if they make an appearance?   I thought Red was the only special appearance.


----------



## Altron (Mar 15, 2010)

Just finished the team rocket battles in Mohagany Town, and caught my my first Shiny pokemon (Red Gyarados) preparing to battle Pryce.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 15, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I was looking through the sprite sheet for the game, and Dawn and Lucas are on it. Anyone know if they make an appearance?   I thought Red was the only special appearance.


Nah, they don't make an appearance or anything--that I'm sure of. I think those are either just scrap-data or for use for local wireless when connecting with a DPPt game.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 15, 2010)

Shiron said:


> Nah, they don't make an appearance or anything--that I'm sure of. I think those are either just scrap-data or for use for local wireless when connecting with a DPPt game.



Ah ok, bummer


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 15, 2010)

About to take on Lance. I think I can take the elite four out on my first go, though it cost a lot of potions + revives.

Lv 40 Typhlosion
Lv 41 Vaporeon
Lv 40 Haunter
Lv 40 Togetic
Lv 41 Ampharos


----------



## Vanity (Mar 16, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> I think I'm gonna go with Staryu/Starmie as my water type this time around, as I have never used it.



Starmie is a pretty good Pokemon. At least I have always liked Starmies. ^^


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 16, 2010)

Altron said:


> Just finished the team rocket battles in Mohagany Town, and caught my my first Shiny pokemon (Red Gyarados) preparing to battle Pryce.



So did I. Teamed up with Lance. Him and his Dragonite and me and my Salamance laid waste to the opposition


----------



## Sen (Mar 16, 2010)

God you guys are going to finish before my game even arrives  

Should be here in the next couple of days though


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 16, 2010)

Hah take that Elite Four! Took them down on my first go. Looks like with enough potions and revives, you can muscle your way through them  . On to Kanto Gyms!!!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 16, 2010)

Ike said:


> Hah take that Elite Four! Took them down on my first go. Looks like with enough potions and revives, you can muscle your way through them  . On to Kanto Gyms!!!



in one day?

I hope i don't breeze through the game that fast


getting to the elite four should take atleast a week.


----------



## Legend (Mar 16, 2010)

I think im doing bad, My feraligatr is 43 while my 2nd strongest is 20. Im on my way to mahagony(sp?) town


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 16, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> in one day?
> 
> I hope i don't breeze through the game that fast
> 
> ...



Nope, in like two. I've been playing a lot because I wanted to get over the Elite Four. Now I'm going to relax and take my time with the remainder of the game. Also, just got my ass beat by Lt. Surge. Thunder wave + double team combo is tearing my team up. I need a Tyranitar soon


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 16, 2010)

Ike said:


> Nope, in like two. I've been playing a lot because I wanted to get over the Elite Four. Now I'm going to relax and take my time with the remainder of the game. Also, just got my ass beat by Lt. Surge. Thunder wave + double team combo is tearing my team up. I need a Tyranitar soon


you're getting beat by lt surge?

you should have a graveler by now

lol i caught entei and raikou 

i'm at cianwood about to use them to win

so cheap


----------



## Rainney (Mar 16, 2010)

This thread makes me feel so slow. I thought I was playing pretty fast too


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 16, 2010)

Damn, I'm still in Ecruteak....

Can't wait till spring break next week. I'm gonna plow through this.


----------



## Silent Storm (Mar 16, 2010)

Well after taking a break from beating Red on Sunday I think I am gonna play Heartgold with a little bit of power.

I got it early.


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 16, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> you're getting beat by lt surge?
> 
> you should have a graveler by now
> 
> ...



I can get through him no problems, he just got lucky with the double teams. And graveler sucks.


----------



## Deva Path (Mar 16, 2010)

Legend said:


> I think im doing bad, My feraligatr is 43 while my 2nd strongest is 20. Im on my way to mahagony(sp?) town



It's alright. I try to be at least five levels above my opponent's strongest Pokemon. Pryce's is a level 34 Piloswine, so it's fine. My Typhlosion is heading to Blackthorn and is only level 46.

*DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW DO YOU GET THE NATIONAL DEX? *

Do you have to fill up the Johto Dex or do you get it when Oak gives it to you at Olivine Harbour after defeating the Elite Four?

Anyway, I got my Silver Wing. I think I need to get through Blackthorn first, though. Isn't that where the Kimino Girls are?


----------



## E (Mar 16, 2010)

got this yesterday and im fucking loving it

nostalgia overload with each step i take 

im gonna be taking it easy and not try to beat it within the first week tho

like back in tha days


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 16, 2010)

Ike said:


> I can get through him no problems, he just got lucky with the double teams. And graveler sucks.


graveler may suck, but he soloed lt surge for me

so anyway i'm having sooooo much fun trying to get suicune


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 16, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> lol i caught entei and raikou
> 
> i'm at cianwood about to use them to win
> 
> so cheap



No, what's really cheap is training a lvl 1 Giratina from the start of finding the Ruins of Alph.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 16, 2010)

yes but i don't have an arceus to do so

my cheap ways are the cheapest ways i can use


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 16, 2010)

LOL, I'm back in GoldenRod city and changed into my Team Rocket uniform. I don't quite remember that part being in the original xD


----------



## Altron (Mar 16, 2010)

Getting on my way towards Victory Road and soon challenging the Elite 4


----------



## Shiron (Mar 16, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> LOL, I'm back in GoldenRod city and changed into my Team Rocket uniform. I don't quite remember that part being in the original xD


That's because I'm pretty sure it wasn't. It's quite the awesome addition.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Too bad Silver has to be such a spoil-sport though and ruin the fun like the second you get into the Radio Tower. Ah well, though. It's fun while it lasts.


----------



## Sima (Mar 16, 2010)

My line up so far is pretty good.

Quilava - lvl 27

Togepi - lvl 23

Flaaffy - lvl 25

Growlithe - lvl 17

Eevee - lvl 22

and Red Gyarados - lvl 30



I just need to work on evolving some of them. :3


----------



## Undead (Mar 16, 2010)

Wait, you can be in the rocket uniform permanently? How?


----------



## Sima (Mar 16, 2010)

I haven't gotten that far in the game yet, so I couldn't tell you.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm addicted to FFXIII.

Pokemon is going to have to go on a short break.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 16, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Wait, you can be in the rocket uniform permanently? How?


No. As soon as you try to get to the second floor of the Radio Tower, your rival will show up, recognize you, and blow your disguise, causing you to lose the costume and having to fight the grunts right in front of the staircase.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 16, 2010)

Well, as far as it goes, since my last post I've:

Beaten Bugsy, Whitney, Morty, Chuck, Jasmine, and Pryce with little difficulty: That's the best thing about having a Flaffy that was born with Thunder. Meditite pretty much owned everything else, whereas Quilava and Sandslash owned Jasmine's ass.

I wasn't going to transfer them to Platinum for quick training until they all became their final forms, and Meditite had to wait until level 37. Level grinding SUCKS.

After Platinum training they all reached 60's, barring Skarmory, and after that Clair and the Elite Four were done. I have no regrets on what I did... I wanted to get through that as soon as possible.

Along the way I've noticed nearly half my pokemon caught are Pokewalker pokemon, and the only thing I've caught that isn't in a pokeball is Pinsir (Bug contest -Skipped time to Tuesday) and Safari Zone Pokemon.

Yes, that means I caught Red Gyarados and Ho-Oh with Pokeballs... Gyarados, piece of cake... Ho-Oh... 130 pokeballs, limited Ethers and Full Restores, three attempts in all (and by that I mean I had to start over and see that dance 3 times, I know I didn't have to) and I traded over my Smeargle from Platinum that was designed for catching (He was the one that caught me Giratina in a Pokeball) to make the progress smoother.

Red Gyarados
Male - Sassy Nature

Ho-Oh
Jolly Nature

Afterwards I restored the power to the power plant and got the ticket to the train.

You can fly to Johto and Kanto using the pokemon league as a midway point, but I love the magnet train better.

Latias is also released into the Kanto area.



Oh yeah, and you get the National Dex before you get on the S.S. Aqua.


In-game Team:

Koupii (Typhlosion) level 64
Cling (Ampharos) level 62
Jet (Floatzel) level 61
Tao (Medicham) level 63
Skar (Skarmory) level 58
Tunnel (Sandslash) level 60

Plans: Send over my Platinum Team: (Raichu, Donphan, Ambipom, Azumarril, Lucario, Togekiss) for Pokedex Data.
Send them back, Send over the parents of the Pokemon that will make my HG team: Raichu X2, Mamoswine and Donphan, Smeargle and Ambipom, Floatzel and Azumarril, Lucario X2, and Togekiss X2.

I'm very hesitant about sending Arceus for the dragon event, I couldn't get one from the event (TRU didn't have it at the time) so I traded with some guy who had a few extra.

Current Pokewalker Pokemon:
Aitaro - Aipom
Field - Beautiful Beach


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 16, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> I'm addicted to FFXIII.
> 
> Pokemon is going to have to go on a short break.



So it's as amazing as I was told?  I'm getting it as soon as my moms taxes come in


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 16, 2010)

Just infiltrated the Goldenrod Radio Tower to free it from the grasp of Team Rocket. I spent an excruciating day shaking the Pokewalker at school (during class, I didn't shake it when I was actually walking in the hall and running around during gym class) and had 31,596 steps by the time I got home. Now it is time to take on Team Rocket once and for all (in a little while).

Current lineup:

Feraligatr level 31
Ampharos level 30
Crobat level 29
Quagsire level 29
Heracross level 30


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 16, 2010)

Holy balls. Am I the only one that refuses to trade in Pokemon from other games?  

Especially if they're already at high levels. That's no fun.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 16, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Holy balls. Am I the only one that refuses to trade in Pokemon from other games?
> 
> Especially if they're already at high levels. That's no fun.



I never trade Pokemon over to other games (Mainly because I don't have the necessaries for it zaru). I like to catch as much Pokemon as I can in the games. More fun for me.





I wish I had HG/SS right now, I really want that PokeWalker argh


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow and I thought I'm breezing through this game fast. A number of you guys are already past the E4 o.O

I just finished the Radio Tower. I figured Ariana was the leader after I cleared the mahogany base, until I saw that door she was guarding at the tower. For a quick second I thought I was gonna fight Giovanni inside. 

On the way to blackthorn with

Charizard lvl 41
Feraligatr lvl 39
Scizor lvl 34
Vibrava lvl 39
Gardevoir lvl 37

I started off the game with Larvitar and Dratini on my team but I noticed I _always_ use those two when I play. Wanna to mix it up this time. Still have no idea what my 6th poke will be. Might just slap Lugia/Raikou/Entei on there and call it a day idk..


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 16, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> So it's as amazing as I was told?  I'm getting it as soon as my moms taxes come in



I've only played 4 hours and so far it's very good.

Only the character Vanille and the little kid piss me off to no extent


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 16, 2010)

I just beat Chuck - but my pokemons are still in the mid 20s. I should start using the Pokewalker to help . Gonna trade from my Diamond tmrw anyways


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 16, 2010)

Chuck's Poliwrath was a total bitch to me. I was trying to help Heracross level up, but even Aerial Ace couldn't do enough to it. I had to bring in Golbat to clean up.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 16, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> I've only played 4 hours and so far it's very good.
> 
> Only the character Vanille and the little kid piss me off to no extent


oerba is the only good character in that horrible game

well i guess there had to be some that like it, there are some that like ffvii after all

on a different note, i hate trying to catch suicune. giving up on him for a bit. i'm going after lugia now.


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 16, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> *Chuck's Poliwrath* was a total bitch to me. I was trying to help Heracross level up, but even Aerial Ace couldn't do enough to it. I had to bring in Golbat to clean up.



IKR . Bitch kept getting healed when I was about to beat it. Luckily my Pidgetto whooped his ass


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 16, 2010)

What the fuck. Hypnosis is supposed to have a really low hit percentage, right?

Morty's Gengar has landed 7 in a row so far -_-


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 16, 2010)

lol my brother got soulsilver for free from a substitute teacher who didn't know what it was


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 16, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol my brother got soulsilver for free from a substitute teacher who didn't know what it was



Lucky

I think I shall go pick it up today. Playing a sorta slow rom just doesn't cut it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 16, 2010)

i'm still to busy to get one myself . i was hoping to get it this week though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 16, 2010)

Finally obtained the 8th gym badge. Went off to get the Masterball from Professor Elm and now I'm back in Ecrutek city about to face off against the 5 Kimono sisters.


----------



## Kagemizu (Mar 16, 2010)

wow im really taking my time with this I still haven't gone into the slowpoke well. meh Im in no rush anyway.


----------



## Dagor (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm in Violet City still, and my squad is:
1. Croconaw Lv. 22
2. Flaffy Lv. 22
3. Golbat Lv. 22

I want yet to catch Growlithe and Snorlax.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 16, 2010)

Just picked mine up. Gamestop had a 50% trade in bonus, so my 2 games and an old GBA got me like $65 xD I also got the Game Informer subscription for free cause of it. Ontop of that, I had $15 put down on the game, I thought it was only $10. Good day!


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 16, 2010)

I know I shouldn't be cheating this early but stealing NPC's Pokemon is fun. I just got a Bulbasaur off a Picknicker girl. I finally hatched the Phanpy I wanted too, it can use Ice Shard, my Johto dream team is now complete.

Also, has anyone learned how to take people off your PokeGear? These idiots are annoying me with all their nonsense. One girl called me up and had the freaking wrong number.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 16, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> One girl called me up and had the freaking wrong number.



lol. That happened to me too.

I know it's more realistic for them to do stuff like that but I wish they would just call if they actually have something really useful to tell me.


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 16, 2010)

I love Picknicker Liz


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 16, 2010)

Okay, I got the Card Key from the Director, so now it's back to the Radio Tower!

Current lineup:

Feraligatr level 33
Ampharos level 32
Crobat level 32
Quagsire level 32
Heracross level 32


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 16, 2010)

Do you know what really pissed me off?

It was when I had 'Mom' save money for me. I swear after every battle she'd call me and say she went shopping again with MY money and bought something.

Now I've cut my ties with the crazy woman.

--------

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 28 (4 members and 24 guests)

You guys need to stop lurking


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 16, 2010)

She actually buys you very good stuff.

I've gotten good berries from her, a Silk Scarf, a Moon Stone, etc. from her.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 16, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> She actually buys you very good stuff.
> 
> I've gotten good berries from her, a Silk Scarf, a Moon Stone, etc. from her.



I wouldn't mind it if it wasn't after nearly every freakin' fight.


----------



## Altron (Mar 16, 2010)

Just beat the Elite 4, Caught both Raikou and Entei and still looking for Suicune. Though I am also liking catching pokemon in the Johto Safari Zone.


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 16, 2010)

How many hours does everybody have clocked into their games? 

I'm at 12 hours, 45 minutes right now.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm currently training to level 10 in the forest in front of Cherry Grove  .

/Juststartedahalfhourago.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 16, 2010)

I caught two more Staryu and a slowpoke via the Pokewalker.

I swear my boxes will be filled with nothing but pokewalker pokemon...


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 16, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> I love Picknicker Liz



Same here


----------



## Deva Path (Mar 16, 2010)

SCREW THE MOM IN THIS GAME. IT'S MY MONEY YOU IDIOT.

Anyway, Lugia is lame. 44/53 Ultra Balls used to capture - ends up using Struggle in the end. I dunno how many times it frickin' used Extrasensory.

Second time caught it on fourth try. Perfect tactics from my Ampharos. Thunder Wave, Discharge and a Thunderpunch to save the day.


----------



## Red Version (Mar 16, 2010)

I really need a fire stone. But there so hard to get. I need it before level 39 with my growlithe to... so I can learn Extreme Speed.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 16, 2010)

King of Pop said:


> SCREW THE MOM IN THIS GAME. IT'S MY MONEY YOU IDIOT.
> 
> Anyway, Lugia is lame. 44/53 Ultra Balls used to capture - ends up using Struggle in the end. I dunno how many times it frickin' used Extrasensory.
> 
> Second time caught it on fourth try. Perfect tactics from my Ampharos. Thunder Wave, Discharge and a Thunderpunch to save the day.



I lold 

I hate how a lot of legendaries are like that  but when I caught Groudon on Ruby (before it broke) I caught it first try with a reg Pokeball


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 16, 2010)

Giritana was the worst Pokemon experience I've had in over 10 years of playing. 4 seperate tries, all accumulating up to probably an hour and a half. I named that fucker Dickhead. He deserved it  

And is it just me, or does the AI seem even stupider in these games than usual?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 16, 2010)

Hmm, can anyone suggest a good team for starting with a Cyndaquil? I'm just so horrible at it, I have 0 memory of silver/gold


----------



## Red Version (Mar 16, 2010)

So my Wifi wont let me connect. It says I need WEP but I switched it over for Platinum and it worked fine before this any reason for this?


----------



## hehey (Mar 16, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> I love Picknicker Liz


Thats the only trainer i still remember from when i was a kis (even her pokes), shes awesome!!!



Caelus said:


> Hmm, can anyone suggest a good team for starting with a Cyndaquil? I'm just so horrible at it, I have 0 memory of silver/gold


catch Ghastly at sprout tower....


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 16, 2010)

Red Version said:


> So my Wifi wont let me connect. It says I need WEP but I switched it over for Platinum and it worked fine before this any reason for this?



I'm not sure why, but if you need help finding it, here: 

My wireless isn't password protected or anything, I disabled the password momentarily to set up wireless on the DS. It showed all the bars, then said it couldn't connect


----------



## Red Version (Mar 16, 2010)

Well I changed it to WEP for Platinum I have no idea why its not working.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 16, 2010)

Am I the only one who noticed the Pokemon Center's new line? 

"Come back any time!" rather than "We hope to see you again soon!"


----------



## Deva Path (Mar 16, 2010)

I guess my training plan ended up failing. My Typhlosion is only level 50 and I'm on Route 26 (road to Pokemon League).


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 16, 2010)

I actually didn't notice that...congrats!


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 16, 2010)

Red Version said:


> Well I changed it to WEP for Platinum I have no idea why its not working.



Yeah, I can't get mine to connect. I could with my old linksys router, but not with this netgear one.


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 16, 2010)

King of Pop said:


> I guess my training plan ended up failing. My Typhlosion is only level 50 and I'm on Route 26 (road to Pokemon League).



lol. What level are your other pokemon? Your Typhlosion will probably steam roll through the first two of the elite four, have a harder time with Bruno and that dark pokemon user, and then stop at Lance.


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 16, 2010)

Sounds like other people are having problems with Nintendo WFC, as well? I think they might be having some issues on their end right now.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 16, 2010)

Maybe  I haven't tried yet myself


----------



## Deva Path (Mar 16, 2010)

Ike said:


> lol. What level are your other pokemon? Your Typhlosion will probably steam roll through the first two of the elite four, have a harder time with Bruno and that dark pokemon user, and then stop at Lance.



Lance's Dragonite is at level 50, so I still have some time to boost Typhlosion. The others are approximately the same, high 40s.


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 17, 2010)

I just beat Rocket in Mahogany - && gonna beat the gym leader tmrw. My pokes evolved and now I got a LVL 36 Typlosion and a LVL 33 Ampharos, then that shiny red Gyradoes at 31. Gonna continue training til atleast rough 40s and get my Pidgetto to a Pigeon. There's literally no good ways to train for me - I'm gonna transport all my rare candies from Diamond.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 17, 2010)

I was undecided on what starter to use until the last moment.  I ended up picking chikorita because I'm not really into plant pokemon, but there are plenty of other good water and fire types.


----------



## Altron (Mar 17, 2010)

Currently now fighting in Kanto and have defeated Sabrina and Lt. Surge (Gave me a reason to really hate Electrodes). Currently planning to fight Misty though need to do a few side quests first.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 17, 2010)

Catching Safari Zone Pokemon.

I have the rocky and water decor...

I need the grass decor so I can unlock Riolu after 70 days...
(Though I have my Lucario parents... Still...)

Oh and Chansey... I want to make a great Safari Zone!


----------



## Sen (Mar 17, 2010)

Got my guidebook but still no game ;______;


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 17, 2010)

I am so jealous of you guys


----------



## Lapidouce (Mar 17, 2010)

I trained Whopper in the suburb train this morning. 
I'm leading to the second badge. I know, I'm so slow.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 17, 2010)

Last night I tried the Pokéathlon and wow! That is the funniest non-battle competition they've ever made. Fuck contests, this is great. I only tried the Power and Jump competitions, we won the power medal. But yeah that looks really neat, I didn't even know about it before getting this game, it's a nice surprise. I'm traning to battle Morty now. 

Current Team:
Snapper (Croconaw) Lv23
Sunny (Flaaffy) Lv22
Achilles (Heracross) Lv21
Apollo (Magby) Lv22
Bonita (Bayleef) Lv22 <--- I stole this from Silver during our 1st battle. 
Elephander (Phanpy) lv22


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 17, 2010)

This is driving me insane...I might go out and buy the game today. It's just eating away at me cry


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 17, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> This is driving me insane...I might go out and buy the game today. It's just eating away at me cry




*Spoiler*: __ 





Buy it.........


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 17, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...Not when people are calling my ignorant words like that. Nope I wont buy it now hmpf


...argh


cry


pek...

I'm official insane now...


----------



## Emigan (Mar 17, 2010)

^ Why the heck haven't you bought the game yet?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 17, 2010)

Emigan said:


> ^ Why the heck haven't you bought the game yet?



Laziness mainly zaru

I'm trying to stop Pokemon though since I'm an addict...obviously doesn't work well.


Atless I'm not addicted to other things like drugs and shit hurr


----------



## Emigan (Mar 17, 2010)

Pokemon is worse than those others. It's too addictive.
You may try and stop, but I'd just give up now and go buy HGSS


----------



## Vanity (Mar 17, 2010)

I beat Whitney last night.

Yeah her Miltank is annoying but it isn't so bad.

Since my Croconaw is female the Miltank couldn't use that annoying Attract on me. Also, Croconaw knows Scary Face which can be used to make sure the Miltank isn't faster than any Pokemon you plan to possibly use in the fight. That makes it's Stomp unable to cause any of your Pokemon to flinch. The fact that Croconaw also knows Bite is very useful since it's bound to make that Miltank flinch itself at some point and therefore knock it out of it's Rollout that it's got going.

So honestly the Water starter in this game is pretty good against Whitney in my opinion. The most annoying thing about the Miltank was that it kept healing itself.

The Clefairy I took out with my Hoppip which was at a lower level. I got lucky that the Clefairy didn't pull off anything really good with it's Metronome.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 17, 2010)

Emigan said:


> Pokemon is worse than those others. It's too addictive.
> You may try and stop, but I'd just give up now and go buy HGSS



Pokemon is worse then crack is it? ho


I'm a pokehead hurr

...Yah I'm going to buy it, hopefully they have it pek


----------



## Takadeshi (Mar 17, 2010)

E said:


> nostalgia overload with each step i take
> 
> im gonna be taking it easy and not try to beat it within the first week tho
> 
> like back in tha days


This. I'm taking it slow, just got to Goldenrod yesterday, skipped it quickly because I wanted to do the bug catching contest. Caught the Scyther I wanted but it lost to a friggen paras. I mean really? Paras?

Anyway current team:
Totodile, Lv22(I hate fugly croconaw)
Gastly, Lv19
Scyther, Lv15

Anyone found a good HM slave for the game? I've been using a kangaskhan from the pokewalker.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 17, 2010)

I bought HG hurr


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 17, 2010)

Taking it nice and slow:

Cyndaquil: 13
Pidgey: 13
Mareep: 12
Wooper: 9
Gastly: 6

Plan on picking up a Scyther asap.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 17, 2010)

Current team:

Trainer name: Zylos

Gender: Male

Pokemon on hand: None.

Badges: None.

Location: Inside my home.


ho


Seriously, I'm planning on getting Cyndaquil.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 17, 2010)

My level 8 Gastly is battling a lvl 15 Magikarp, in what is sure to be the least epic battle ever. Just to be a jerk, I'm spamming Spite to get rid of his Splash move. Suffer, you worthless fish.


----------



## Emigan (Mar 17, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I bought HG hurr



You gave in..Huzzah 

Soon the whole world will give in to their inner-poketard


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 17, 2010)

Emigan said:


> You gave in..Huzzah
> 
> Soon the whole world will give in to their inner-poketard



kukuku


I'm about to battle my rival awesome


----------



## Emigan (Mar 17, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> kukuku
> 
> 
> I'm about to battle my rival awesome



Did you pick the Cyndaquil then? What did you name it? 

I'm stuck inbetween picking Cyndaquil and Chikorita - I like both, Cyndaquil more, but I really want an Arcanine on my team. I can't have two fire types...can I?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 17, 2010)

Emigan said:


> Did you pick the Cyndaquil then? What did you name it?
> 
> I'm stuck inbetween picking Cyndaquil and Chikorita - I like both, Cyndaquil more, but I really want an Arcanine on my team. I can't have two fire types...can I?



Of course I picked Cyndaquil. It's my fav starter of all times, plus I always choose fire the first time I play. It's name is Cyndaquil ho...I never nickname them.


Well you can have two fire types, although it's best to have a bunch of different types. I really want Houndour and Houndoom, but I can still have them, just can't keep them on my main team.

Next Pokemon I'm going to get is Zubat. I'm going put it in the PokeWalker and test that thing out.


----------



## Emigan (Mar 17, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Of course I picked Cyndaquil. It's my fav starter of all times, plus I always choose fire the first time I play. It's name is Cyndaquil ho...I never nickname them.
> 
> 
> Well you can have two fire types, although it's best to have a bunch of different types. I really want Houndour and Houndoom, but I can still have them, just can't keep them on my main team.
> ...



Totally getting Cyndaquil :ho
And I'm gonna get an Umbreon for my team too...
Damn, I'm all excited now and it's not coming out for 9 more days..
Stupid EU release date


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 17, 2010)

Emigan said:


> Totally getting Cyndaquil :ho
> And I'm gonna get an Umbreon for my team too...
> Damn, I'm all excited now and it's not coming out for 9 more days..
> Stupid EU release date



Good choice hurr

lmao

My Cyndaquil just got knocked out by a fucking Pidgey...my Pokemon was like 6 HP away from fainting though when I started the battle.


----------



## Emigan (Mar 17, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Good choice hurr
> 
> lmao
> 
> My Cyndaquil just got knocked out by a fucking Pidgey...my Pokemon was like 6 HP away from fainting though when I started the battle.



Damn Pidgey. I say you should go back and toast its feathered ass now


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 17, 2010)

Emigan said:


> Damn Pidgey. I say you should go back and toast its feathered ass now



I probably will never encounter the same one again. They are breeding with eachother too much pek.


Just caught Zubat hurr. Crobat is only a few steps away...literally ho


----------



## Emigan (Mar 17, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I probably will never encounter the same one again. They are breeding with eachother too much pek.
> 
> 
> Just caught Zubat hurr. Crobat is only a few steps away...literally ho



Even to get a Crobat, I would never catch a Zubat. The damn things annoy the hell outta me in caves too much. They are all on my hit list.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 17, 2010)

Emigan said:


> Even to get a Crobat, I would never catch a Zubat. The damn things annoy the hell outta me in caves too much. They are all on my hit list.



I love Zubat, Golbat and Crobat, all are awesome. Even if the first two appear all the time in caves. Repel is awesome ho


I don't understand how the PokeWalker counts steps lmao. I just ran 30 or so and it's only 12 steps...


----------



## Altron (Mar 17, 2010)

Finally I have just conquered all 16 Gyms from Johto and Kanto. Now I need to train in order to face Red next.


----------



## Deva Path (Mar 17, 2010)

Defeated the Elite Four last night. Defeated Surge, Sabrina, Erika and Misty today. Not bad for progress.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 17, 2010)

I defeated Falkner.

I'm a bit slower then I thought I would be...

I should be at the elite four by tommorw.


----------



## Emigan (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm taking my time on this game when I get it


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 17, 2010)

Just got home from work and about to pick things up from where I left off. Currently training my pokes on the way to the Pokemon League. My Charizard's gonna try and solo the first three of the E4 .

Anyone here beat Red yet?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 17, 2010)

Bugsy's Scyther likes to Crit a lot, especially on u-turns 

Can't wait to catch my own.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2010)

I love how my lvl 100 Sceptile False Swipes a lvl 15 Stantler 3 times and it still doesn't want to get caught with an Ultra Ball. Even after putting it to sleep. I had an easier time capturing legendaries


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 17, 2010)

I was playing this on the trolley, I beat Morty and I caught Entei. He's Lv40 and none of my Pokemon are over Lv25 so I'm not going to use him.


----------



## Falco-san (Mar 17, 2010)

GOD SHIT FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUCKING DAMNIT, GOTTA WAIT MORE THAN ANOTHER FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUCKING WEEEEEEK

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU

AND YES.
*I MAD*


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm at Bugsly gym. Defeated Team Rocket. Will face the gym soon.

Current team

Quilava- Lv19
Zubat- Lv 13

I have a Geodude but it's just to smash rocks. And Togepi because the egg hatched, I'm putting it in a box soon.

I hope I get the next Pokemon I want soon. 

I heard Yanma is pretty rare to find...shit.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 17, 2010)

*U MAD!?*

Anyway, NF was down for me for like 4 hours. So now I'm finally updating.

I remember my entire team kept getting hit by critical hits from the Espeon that one Kimono Girl had, so I had to finish off Espeon, Flareon, Jolteon and Vaporeon with only Quagsire. And somehow I managed to do it by some miracle.

Then I captured Ho-Oh in a normal Poke Ball, because I'm OCD like that. Took a while, but I did it.

And now, I'm out of Tohjo Falls and on my way to the Pokemon League.

Current lineup:

Feraligatr level 35
Quagsire level 36
Crobat level 35
Heracross level 35
Ampharos level 36


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 17, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> I love how my lvl 100 Sceptile False Swipes a lvl 15 Stantler 3 times and it still doesn't want to get caught with an Ultra Ball. Even after putting it to sleep. I had an easier time capturing legendaries



lol, I also used a lvl 100 Sceptile, but I wasn't smart enough at the time to think about status ailments. 

I wasted over 20 Ultraballs, until ironically I jokingly pressed A+B+Down and caught it.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 17, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> *U MAD!?*
> 
> Anyway, NF was down for me for like 4 hours. So now I'm finally updating.
> 
> ...




Would you suggest a Heracross over a Scyther?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 17, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Would you suggest a Heracross over a Scyther?



Personally, I would. I like Heracross a lot more than Scyther, not to mention Heracross is a great Fighting type too. It learns Close Combat relatively early and gets access to Megahorn as well, both of which he gets STAB for.


----------



## Sen (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow so far already   Also is that the normal levels?  Aren't the Pokemon League usually in the 50s?  

Got my game   Going to start tonight probably


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 17, 2010)

Sen said:


> Wow so far already   Also is that the normal levels?  Aren't the Pokemon League usually in the 50s?
> 
> Got my game   Going to start tonight probably



Actually, other people have already beaten the E4 and are in Kanto now. I've actually been going pretty slow because I wanted to get Pokemon with good natures/IVs and have been training and stuff so my levels don't fall behind.  The highest leveled Pokemon in the Pokemon League is Champion Lance's third Dragonite, which is at level 49. I guess I'm pretty normal for this point in the game. I need to grind more though. 

Just checked, I've logged 28 hours so far. That time doesn't count all the times I've reset without saving because I didn't get the Pokemon I wanted (no savings means the time I spent doesn't get recorded ).

OMG yay.  What starter will you get? :3


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 17, 2010)

Well, attempting to get Heracross, which is starting off to be a headache. I'm trying to think of the best team to assemble, just semi frustrated by it:

Typhlosion
Ampharos
Quagsire
Heracross
Red Gyarados?
?????

I have a *Pidgeotto* in my party, although I see a lot of people taking the *Noctowl* route.
Also have a Gastly, but with my DS refusing _all_ my attempts to go on my wireless, it seems like it be a waste without Gengar.


----------



## valerian (Mar 17, 2010)

Noctowl > Pidgeot


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 17, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Holy balls. Am I the only one that refuses to trade in Pokemon from other games?
> 
> Especially if they're already at high levels. That's no fun.



I traded *EGGS* into Heart Gold so I could have a team of my choosing. They were all level 1 when they hatched and I had to raise them from there.

Even then, I mainly won my first 7 gym matches by the skin of my teeth since my team were seriously underleveled. I only sent them to Platinum to get so I didn't have to level grind, or at least not as much.



Damn Suburban Area in the pokewalker. I want to catch Elekid but all I'm getting is Magnemite and Rattata. Where the hell are Murkrow and Hoothoot by the way?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> lol, I also used a lvl 100 Sceptile, but I wasn't smart enough at the time to think about status ailments.
> 
> I wasted over 20 Ultraballs, until ironically I jokingly pressed A+B+Down and caught it.



Damn, Stantler is begging for a Masterball to the face 

Speaking of Masterball, I might have to use it on Lugia. I tried my best with false swiping it and putting it asleep. I wasted over 50 ultraballs and it ended up killing itself with Struggle.

This pattern repeated itself 4 more times after each reset. 

I took great pride in not using Masterballs and now I may have to end up using one of my 5 Masterballs I've accumulated throughout Pokemon XD, Leaf Green, Ruby and Platinum =/


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a Master Ball if anyone wants it, not like I need it. I caught Ho-Oh with a Pokeball and I plan on catching the other legendaries the same way.

Even if I wanted another Master Ball, I could simply transfer it from another game. I never use those things anyway.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 17, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I wasted over 20 Ultraballs, until ironically I jokingly pressed A+B+Down and caught it.




All jokes aside, I kept failing to catch my Scyther, then I was like "well....why not?" and did A+B+Down, and caught it. It's the greatest myth ever.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I have a Master Ball if anyone wants it, not like I need it. I caught Ho-Oh with a Pokeball and I plan on catching the other legendaries the same way.
> 
> Even if I wanted another Master Ball, I could simply transfer it from another game. I never use those things anyway.



I can always use another Master Ball if you're willing to part with it.


----------



## AlphabetSoup (Mar 17, 2010)

I try to save my masterballs for the pokemon that run away like crazy (Lati@s, Johto legendaries, etc). 

Ho-Oh was the most annoying pokemon to catch. Ugh. I used my Scizor's false swipe and then switched to my Jolteon and Paralyzed it. Took me 61 UltraBalls to catch it. The worst part was when I checked its stats and it was an Adamant Nature and I was so pissed.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 17, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> I can always use another Master Ball if you're willing to part with it.



I don't know what you can offer for it.



AlphabetSoup said:


> I try to save my masterballs for the pokemon that run away like crazy (Lati@s, Johto legendaries, etc).
> 
> Ho-Oh was the most annoying pokemon to catch. Ugh. I used my Scizor's false swipe and then switched to my Jolteon and Paralyzed it. Took me 61 UltraBalls to catch it. The worst part was when I checked its stats and it was an Adamant Nature and I was so pissed.



Mine is a Jolly nature and I caught it with a Pokeball!


Going through the Arceus event, trying to get a Serious nature Giratina.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 17, 2010)

Just beat Team Rocket in Azalea Town  .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I don't know what you can offer for it.



Any of these:



> Bagon
> Slakoth
> Tyrogue
> Hitmonlee
> ...



If there's anything in specific, just let me know, and I'll check if I have it.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 17, 2010)

Beat Gym Leader in Azalea town and Rival  .


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 17, 2010)

So, I've decided on Heracross for my party, but isn't it a bit odd that he doesn't learn a single Bug move until 55, and doesn't learn ANY bug TM's? o.o


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 17, 2010)

Heracross learns U-turn via TM I think...

As for the Master Ball Kira, I let you have it for anything other than a Rattata. I really don't have any time to set up a trade time though, simply because this forum is acting strange.

Settled with Bashful Giratina... It works, it's neutral.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 17, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Heracross learns U-turn via TM I think...




Serebii says Megahorn at 55, and Bug Bite from a tutor, that is probably post Elite 4. At least I can use Typh and Amph for Will.


----------



## KamiKazi (Mar 17, 2010)

Caelus said:


> So, I've decided on Heracross for my party, but isn't it a bit odd that he doesn't learn a single Bug move until 55, and doesn't learn ANY bug TM's? o.o


cause megahorn is the only bug type move you'll need :dathorn


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 17, 2010)

kamikazi said:


> cause megahorn is the only bug type move you'll need :dathorn



Heh, I can't argue that. Besides, his usefulness against Karen puts him over my beloved Scyther. I was biased towards him cause I had one in Platinum that would basically massacre the entire Elite Four.


----------



## Deva Path (Mar 18, 2010)

Got all 16 badges. Gonna train my team. What level were some of your strongest Pokemon after defeating Blue? My Typhlosion is only Level 70.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 18, 2010)

I need to get a water pokemon...or a pokemon that can use surf...

I can't find any argh


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 18, 2010)

I caught Raikou yesterday, I didn't think it would be in water but I got it. We're currently training for Chuck, already beat the trainers in his gym, just making sure I can take him in one try. 

Snapper (Croconaw) Lv27
Sunny (Flaaffy) Lv26
Achilles (Heracross) Lv25
Apollo (Magby) Lv27
Bonita (Bayleef) Lv29
Elephander (Phanpy) lv25


----------



## Botzu (Mar 18, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Damn, Stantler is begging for a Masterball to the face
> 
> Speaking of Masterball, I might have to use it on Lugia. I tried my best with false swiping it and putting it asleep. I wasted over 50 ultraballs and it ended up killing itself with Struggle.
> 
> ...


I forgot if lugia runs, but if he doesn't you might want to try using paralyze. a few skills have 100% chance of paralyzing and its only a little less effective than sleeping. Never have to re-paralyze so you can just mash the a button until the pokemon is caught.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm trying to find a Chinchou. I wish I had super rod.

To makes things worse it needs to have volt absorption other wise there is no point in having it.

I just encounter one...here's hoping it has volt absorption.


----------



## Deva Path (Mar 18, 2010)

Typhlosion is only level 73. I need to train like seriously if I want to get to Red. Elite Four, here I come.

Oh yeah, guys. For some reason, Suicune isn't appearing. I saw it in Cianwood, I went to Mt. Mortar, but it isn't there. Dunno if I already saw it or not, but it wasn't. Went to Vermillion - nope. Dunno...


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 18, 2010)

Caught the Chinchou and it has volt absorb.

Time to go surf on all the waters.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 18, 2010)

So I'm about to restore the powerplant in Kanto 

Lineup is 

Houndoom lvl 40
Ampharos lvl 47
Pupitar lvl 52 
Honckrow lvl 58 
Crobat lvl 36 

I've been neglecting my last poke ):


----------



## Altron (Mar 18, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Damn, Stantler is begging for a Masterball to the face
> 
> Speaking of Masterball, I might have to use it on Lugia. I tried my best with false swiping it and putting it asleep. I wasted over 50 ultraballs and it ended up killing itself with Struggle.
> 
> ...



Have you tried using Dusk Balls? For me, I used Ampharos to whittle it down and got it paralyzed and used Dusk Balls, since they have a 4x Bonus in catching pokemon at night or in Caves. Took me only 5 dusk balls, though it may take more or less. At least then you won't have to waste your masterballs.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 18, 2010)

On route to go to Chuck's gym.

Current team:

Typhlosion lv 36
Crobat lv 33
Chinchou lv 26

Also have a rat and rock on my team but they are for HM. The rat will be gone soon since I'm only using it for cutting and there isn't much cutting left I don't think.


----------



## RPG Maker (Mar 18, 2010)

Lawlz it only took me 1 Ultra Ball. I Paralyzed it and got it to 1 health and done lol.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 18, 2010)

So, I beat the Elite Four last night. I was actually surprised I did. I bought loads of healing items and whatnot to clear out my money, since I thought I was going to lose the first time around and didn't want to lose money. Then I realized I was actually doing good. My highest leveled Pokemon was Feraligatr at level 40 and my lowest leveled Pokemon was Quagsire at level 37 when I first went in. Anyway, I went through the league, became the Champion, boarded the S.S. Aqua and am now on Bicycle Road, which is the way I have to go to get to Pewter City, considering Mt. Moon is a one-way route and Snorlax is blocking Diglett's Cave. I want to beat all the gym leaders in order starting with Brock, so yeah. 

Current lineup:

Feraligatr level 41
Ampharos level 40
Quagsire level 41
Crobat level 40
Heracross level 40


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm going to go try and hunt down Houndour and Yanma.

Don't think it will turn out well geg


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 18, 2010)

I got my GB Sounds, so I'm happy. 


But I guess I'll eventually make my way through Mt. Silver. lol


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 18, 2010)

hmm I don't think I can get Houndour right now. That sucks.


And Yanma is 1% chance of showing up...pek.


If I get Yanma I still need 2 other Pokemon to use. Probably going to use Ho-oh though. Who the fuck should I use...


----------



## Golbez (Mar 18, 2010)

Jumpluff?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2010)

Finished battling against the Elite 4 and got the SS Ticket from Professor Elm. Time to take on the Kanto gym leaders. 

The Elite 4 were pushovers since I brought my Salamance and Sceptile over


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 18, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Jumpluff?



geg...no.


There really isn't any Grass type that I like in 2nd gen. I wish I could get Carinvine right now.


----------



## valerian (Mar 18, 2010)

What the hell, Feraligatr learns Aqua Tail at lvl 58.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 18, 2010)

I ended up trading my wee little Totodile over to Platinum to teach it Ice Punch from the move tutor and gave it Aqua Tail as well.  Though I replaced Aqua Tail with Waterfall.


----------



## valerian (Mar 18, 2010)

When do you get Waterfall?

Fuck it, I'm not going to evolve Totodile till it gets to lvl 44


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 18, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> When do you get Waterfall?
> 
> Fuck it, I'm not going to evolve Totodile till it gets to lvl 44



You get it in the Ice Path.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2010)

Just arrived in Vermellion city and after healing my pokemon (Blaziken and Deoxys) was told they were infected with Pokerus


----------



## Kyo. (Mar 18, 2010)

getting HG next Thursday.


dohohohoh arcanine and scizor is all i care about


also alakazam


and nidoking


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 18, 2010)

Grrr I hate the new box system. Rearranging Pokemon was so much easier before why did they mess it up?


----------



## Shiron (Mar 18, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> Grrr I hate the new box system. Rearranging Pokemon was so much easier before why did they mess it up?


Hmm, what do you mean? It's pretty much the same basic idea as DPPt's box system--the only real big change is that you can actually use the touch screen to drag and drop Pokemon if you want, which I like. Beyond changing what the touch screen is used for, it's basically the same (or at least I really didn't notice anything when I was playing through the Japanese version of Heart Gold), so I don't really have any problems with it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2010)

It does feel weird using the box system. Even when trading between Platinum and Soul Silver you can feel difference (i.e. retrieving pokemon from box). It's a bit hard to describe but my fingers get more of a workout on Soul Silver.

Just gimme my Pokemon Box application like the one available for the gamecube


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 18, 2010)

Just hatched a Naughty Houndour with Flash Fire. =w=


----------



## Mαri (Mar 18, 2010)

Leveling my entire party (excluding Rattata) to level 25+ below Ecruteak.

Current Party:
Quilava lvl 27
Flaffy lvl 24
Pidgeotto lvl 22
Furret lvl 20
Rattata lvl 11 
^ So far Rattata has become my* H*M slave.
Edited


----------



## Emigan (Mar 18, 2010)

Can't wait to see my awesome Umbreon stalking me everywhere pek


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 18, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> It does feel weird using the box system. Even when trading between Platinum and Soul Silver you can feel difference (i.e. retrieving pokemon from box). It's a bit hard to describe but my fingers get more of a workout on Soul Silver.
> 
> Just gimme my Pokemon Box application like the one available for the gamecube



I don't like the new box system. It doesn't feel as smooth as in Plt also because of some menus on the right hand side when you grab a Poke the boxes look smaller.

Gamefreak really need to sort out the trading mass Pokes thing out.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm about to send the rest of my pokemon parents by the end of the night. Nearly 3 boxes of pokemon.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 18, 2010)

Shiron said:


> Hmm, what do you mean? It's pretty much the same basic idea as DPPt's box system--the only real big change is that you can actually use the touch screen to drag and drop Pokemon if you want, which I like. Beyond changing what the touch screen is used for, it's basically the same (or at least I really didn't notice anything when I was playing through the Japanese version of Heart Gold), so I don't really have any problems with it.


I don't see how they're alike. In platinum and pearl I went to 'move Pokemon' for all my needs and you could do anything so quickly. You can't pick a Pokemon up and have it hover while you browse boxes anymore. And the boxes have to be empty before you can move a Pokemon from another box to it. Like someone else said, it's just not as smooth. 

Oh and they took out L and R as the side to side box switch that was so easy to use.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 18, 2010)

If they kept that, it may have been a bit more easier to use...


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 18, 2010)

Bout to beat Clair and then heading for Poke league


----------



## Altron (Mar 18, 2010)

I need to train more after getting my ass beat hard by Red.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 18, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> I don't see how they're alike. In platinum and pearl I went to 'move Pokemon' for all my needs and you could do anything so quickly. You can't pick a Pokemon up and have it hover while you browse boxes anymore. *And the boxes have to be empty before you can move a Pokemon from another box to it*. Like someone else said, it's just not as smooth.
> 
> Oh and they took out L and R as the side to side box switch that was so easy to use.


What do you mean by this? In Move Pokemon I can grab a Pokemon in a box just fine and put it both into empty boxes and other boxes that have Pokemon into them.

Other than that though, checking it out, yeah, that stuff's true. I suppose I just didn't really notice because I didn't use those features much, myself. In that case, yeah, I suppose it does suck that those features were taken out, and I wonder why Game Freak did so.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 18, 2010)

Just beat Red. Waiting to take on Ecruteak Gym Leader tomorrow .

Current Party:
Furret lvl 25
Pidgeotto lvl 25
Flaaffy lvl 26
Quilava lvl 27
Rattata lvl 11

EDIT:
Picked up Gastly from the Daycare Center after leveling 17 levels  .
Gastly lvl 28


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 18, 2010)

Just started today, Level 18 Quilava Level 18 Skiploom Level 18 Flaaffy. Currently on the second gym. Going to try and push my way up to the bug catching contest tonight to get a Scyther before the turn of the day. Hopefully the GTS glitch still works so I can get me a Scizor pretty soon.


----------



## delirium (Mar 18, 2010)

I wish the sprites were actual size as they walked behind you. Can you imagine Palkia walking behind you? Awesome sauce.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 19, 2010)

I need to find the person that lets you choose your wifi identity, like how it was in D/P/Pt. Granted they still let ya do that.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 19, 2010)

I know there's one in the Violet City pokemon center. He's at the top of the stairs on the left. He only let's you pick between 4 models though. I wouldn't be surprised if there were other people that let you choose other models.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 19, 2010)

Just caught Mewtwo with a Fast Ball. lol


Thank you, high speed stats.


----------



## Bakapanda (Mar 19, 2010)

Question:

If I were to put my Pikachu-colored Pichu and my Knotched-Eared Pichu in the daycare, would ze egg be like one of then or just a normal Pichu


----------



## Shiron (Mar 19, 2010)

^It would just be a normal Pichu.


----------



## Bakapanda (Mar 19, 2010)

Alrighty, tis what I thoughts. 

Gracias


----------



## Deva Path (Mar 19, 2010)

*If anyone is willing to trade me their Kyogre from HeartGold for a few minutes, I'm willing to do the same for my Groudon.*

 I'm trying to fill out the Pokedex and since this time it's retarded (you have to catch 'em all), I'm only at 52. Meanwhile, I have twelve away from filling up all of Kanto, encounter-wise.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 19, 2010)

the trading thread.

Unfortunately I'm still at the third gym.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 19, 2010)

Don't know if this guy exists in DPPT because I never really bothered to talk to people much but in HGSS if you talk to a guy at the celadon coingame prize center, he tells you what type your pokemon's hidden power will be. Really helpful.

If there's indeed a guy like that in DPPT where is he?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 19, 2010)

Currently on route to go to Blackthorn City.


Team:

Typhlosion lv38
Lanturn lv38
Crobat lv37
Yanmega lv33
Diglett lv25

And a level 2 rock...

I'm going to use Ho-oh as my 6th Pokemon once I get it.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 19, 2010)

Panda said:


> Question:
> 
> If I were to put my Pikachu-colored Pichu and my Knotched-Eared Pichu in the daycare, would ze egg be like one of then or just a normal Pichu



Actually they won't even produce an egg.

Pichu is officially in the No Eggs group, meaning no matter how much you try to breed them they won't produce an egg. Only Pikachu and Raichu can produce Pichu eggs (as long as Pikachu or Raichu are the female.)

The Pikachu colored Pichu can evolve if you simply take off it's Everstone and fulfill the requirements of evolution. (Raise it's happiness to max)

But as for the Notched-Eared Pichu, she can't evolve AT ALL, storyline says it's a side-effect from time travel, but I think it's because they didn't want to make a Notched Ear Pikachu and Raichu.

All you would be doing by putting them in a Daycare would to simply level them up, and possibly losing some exclusive moves.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 19, 2010)

Aren't we meant to get more info on Gen 5 this month?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 19, 2010)

I know this Pikachu colored Pichu is some event pokemon, but in Platinum I caught a shiny Pichu, and it seemed to be pretty Pikachu colored..


----------



## Dagor (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm in Olivine City and my squad is:

1. Feraligatr Lv. 30 
2. Crobat Lv. 31
3. Growlithe Lv. 31
4. Ampharos Lv. 31


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 19, 2010)

One week left before the UK release.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 19, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I know this Pikachu colored Pichu is some event pokemon, but in Platinum I caught a shiny Pichu, and it seemed to be pretty Pikachu colored..



That's because the Pikachu colored Pichu is simply a Shiny Pichu.

They just put that title to tell people that this Pichu is an event pokemon, and because of that it's special.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 19, 2010)

I remember hearing that Yanma was rare, so I caught one if someone needs it. It'll be nice to finally have something valuable to trade


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 19, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I remember hearing that Yanma was rare, so I caught one if someone needs it. It'll be nice to finally have something valuable to trade



It has a 1% chance of occurring in HG/SS. It has a swarm thing though(I'm not sure what that means though). But yah...the thing if pretty fucking rare.

I caught it though hurr. Now it's a Yanmega hurr


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 19, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> It has a 1% chance of occurring in HG/SS. It has a swarm thing though(I'm not sure what that means though). But yah...the thing if pretty fucking rare.
> 
> I caught it though hurr. Now it's a Yanmega hurr



1% chance

Swarm is when certain Pokes rates of encounters increase substantially for a small time in a certain area.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 19, 2010)

Well I just found out last night that when your lead Pokemon follows you around when you walk in this game....if it's a shiny it does actually look like a shiny. I wasn't sure if it would just look like the regular colour of the Pokemon when following you around instead of it's shiny colour.

I traded my shiny Sneasel over from Pearl last night though(I had caught it by chaining a while back) and when it follows around behind me in my Heart Gold game, it is pink and yellow like it should be.

It's awesome. XD


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 19, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> 1% chance
> 
> Swarm is when certain Pokes rates of encounters increase substantially for a small time in a certain area.



I figured as much lmao

But yah 1% sucks.

In the same place you find it there are Ditto who are 4%. I saw like 5 during the time I was trying to get Yanma. I caught one obviously, also good to have Ditto when you first see it.


----------



## valerian (Mar 19, 2010)

Arcanine or Houndoom? I don't know which one to pick.


----------



## Emigan (Mar 19, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Arcanine or Houndoom? I don't know which one to pick.



Arcanine - It's awesome pek


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 19, 2010)

Emigan said:


> Arcanine - It's awesome pek



Houndoom is more awesome hmpf


But I don't think you can get it right away in the game. Growith is easier to get.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2010)

I say Houndoom.  I'm training one now via Exp. Share. It's level 36 now. It hatched yesterday. 

Anyway, just beat Misty. Time to trek my way to Vermilion City to beat Lt. Surge.

Current lineup:

Feraligatr level 44
Quagsire level 44
Ampharos level 45
Crobat level 44
Heracross level 44
Houndoom level 36


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 19, 2010)

I say make the entire puppy power team:

Growlithe
Houndour
Poochyena
Smeargle
Snubbull
Electrike

pek


----------



## valerian (Mar 19, 2010)

I might just use Houndoom. It has immunity to Psychic and can learn thunderfang through breeding, and I think it would be best to use a Johto pokemon anyways.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2010)

I should really go back to the Ruins of Alph and fill out the entire Unown Report. 

And Jotaro, you are playing HG right? If you get a Houndour/Houndoom with Flash Fire, Ho-Oh will be much easier to catch. It's only moves are Sacred Fire, Fire Blast, Sunny Day and Extrasensory. With Flash Fire, Sacred Fire and Fire Blast do nothing. And since Houndour/Houndoom is part Dark type, Extrasensory doesn't do anything either. 

Just though you'd like to know.


----------



## valerian (Mar 19, 2010)

I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 19, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I should really go back to the Ruins of Alph and fill out the entire Unown Report.
> 
> And Jotaro, you are playing HG right? If you get a Houndour/Houndoom with Flash Fire, Ho-Oh will be much easier to catch. It's only moves are Sacred Fire, Fire Blast, Sunny Day and Extrasensory. With Flash Fire, Sacred Fire and Fire Blast do nothing. And since Houndour/Houndoom is part Dark type, Extrasensory doesn't do anything either.
> 
> Just though you'd like to know.



But Sunny Day could blind it and it could fall and break it's neck zaru




I'm currently working on trying to get all my Pokemon to level 40 before I face Clair.

Current team:

Typhlosion lv38. It's 927exp away from lv39, so only 1 more level left really.
Lanturn lv39. It's 2701exp away from lv40, so like half a level.
Crobat lv38. Pretty much 2 levels away.
Yanmega lv34. 5 and a half.
Dugtrio lv33. 6 and a half.
Total levels to get-15 and a half.

Rock thing...lv2. Never going to be lv40. Stupid Geodude.


I hope they come up with a way to use HM without the need of a pokemon. I hate carrying Pokemon that I wont use around.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 19, 2010)

I've clocked in 9 hours and lvling up a full team to a decent lvl is a pain in the ass. I'm getting them all ready for the third gym.

My target is to have them all at lvl 22 before entering the gym.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 19, 2010)

Where is the best place to level up a bunch of 33-38 pokemon to level 40?

Where I am now, the highest level pokemon is 27(And it's rare to come by as is).

I need level 30 pokemon to battle or something.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 19, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> I've clocked in 9 hours and lvling up a full team to a decent lvl is a pain in the ass. I'm getting them all ready for the third gym.
> 
> My target is to have them all at lvl 22 before entering the gym.



I'm in the same position, I have my 6 pokemon already, but they're all only lvl 16. Miltank was a bitch 10 years ago, Miltank is a bitch now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 19, 2010)

Finished battling with Sabrina for my second Kanto gym badge. I'm currently in Lavender town and getting ready to head to the Power Plant.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 19, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Finished battling with Sabrina for my second Kanto gym badge. I'm currently in Lavender town and getting ready to head to the Power Plant.



I think I saw a screenshot of Zapdos out front of the power plant now, which is nice. Is that what the masterball was for?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2010)

Just beat Lt. Surge. Time to go battle Erika. Houndoom is catching up to the rest of my team.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 19, 2010)

Battling in the Light House in Olivine City 

Current Party
Furret lvl 27
Pidgeotto lvl 27
Cyndaquil lvl 27
Flaaffy lvl 28
Haunter lvl 29
-Empty- (Leaving room for Corsola who's in Golden Rod's Daycare Center)

And I caught a Ditto earlier :B


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 19, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I think I saw a screenshot of Zapdos out front of the power plant now, which is nice. Is that what the masterball was for?



Maybe....If paralyzing and false swiping it doesn't work, I won't have much patience to keep trying xDD

But I'm still being picky with my Masterballs. I've used one so far and only have 3 left.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 19, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Maybe....If paralyzing and false swiping it doesn't work, I won't have much patience to keep trying xDD
> 
> But I'm still being picky with my Masterballs. I've used one so far and only have 3 left.



Yeah, he's a pain, but I always had more trouble with Articuno, but, goodluck.



-coughCheckVM'scough-


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay, I'm in the Ruins of Alph now. Filling out the Unown Report and whatnot.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 19, 2010)

Just beat 7th gym and now doing that Radio Tower fiasco. Can you guys point out some problems with my current team?

Lv. 36 Pidgeot
Lv. 36 Typhlosion
Lv. 32 Feraligater (?)
Lv. 32 Ampharos
Lv. 32 Gengar
Lv. 31 Pupitar


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 19, 2010)

I think it's a sexy team. Uhhh, only glaring weakness I see is a few pokemon weak to earth moves. But I think Gengar has levitate, so, no big deal.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 19, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Yeah, he's a pain, but I always had more trouble with Articuno, but, goodluck.



That's strange cause it was easy as hell for me in this game. Got it to red, threw one ultraball, click. 


I gotta agree about Zapdos, though.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 19, 2010)

Alright just caught Ho-oh, it wasn't that hard really. I got my Dugtrio to weaken it a little, then it fainted. Sent Lanturn out and got it in the red, I used a fast ball didn't work, used a ultra ball didn't work, then it fainted. Sent out Yanma, weakened it a little more, used two more ultra balls and it was caught. hurr



Now it's time to go to the league.

Current team:
Typhlosion lv40
Crobat lv40
Lanturn lv40
Yanmega lv35
Dugtrio lv35
Ho-oh lv45


----------



## valerian (Mar 19, 2010)

Why does Jolteon's sprite look so weird


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 19, 2010)

In Olivine, my current team is 
Ampharos lvl 30
Quilava lvl 32
Jumpluff lvl 30
Scyther lvl 28(just got a Metal Coat off of wild Magnemite so going to try and evolve it soon)
Murkrow lvl 24
Lapras lvl 22 (just caught it)

Has anyone else noticed how high the encounter rate is? I feel like when I'm in caves, the grass, or water I literally encounter Pokemon every 3-5 steps. Sometimes it's nice when I'm grinding, but a lot of the time it just gets annoying and really slows down my traveling.


----------



## valerian (Mar 19, 2010)

Tell me if the GTS glitch works.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 19, 2010)

6 more days to go


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 19, 2010)

Right now I'm trying to find a pokemon that I can actually trade, unfortunately most of the people in the GTS are asking for lvl 100 legendaries or other difficult to obtain pokemon even for the shit ones... how typical. What kind of person really thinks they're going to get a lvl 100 Jirachi for a Magikarp?

Edit: Finally got a Magnemite for a Hoppip... At least it works though. My Scizor is looking sexy.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay, I've gotten the first 22 out of 26 kinds of Unown. Once I get the first 26 kinds, the last two appear. The "!" Unown and the "?" Unown.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 19, 2010)

Quick question
Is there anything of interest in the whril islands?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> Quick question
> Is there anything of interest in the whril islands?



Yeah. Lugia.


----------



## valerian (Mar 19, 2010)

Btw, how does this GTS glitch thing work?


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 19, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Yeah. Lugia.


But I have Heart Gold.
So nothing?


----------



## valerian (Mar 19, 2010)

You'll get a lvl 70 Lugia.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 19, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> You'll get a lvl 70 Lugia.


After you pick up the Silver Wing in Pewter City, though. Until then, it won't be there.

And just like in the original games, the opposite is also true for Ho-oh in SoulSilver--you just get a Level 70 one instead.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 19, 2010)

The third gym leaders Milktank was a hard beast to fight.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2010)

(Just woke up from a nap. )

Urgh, it seems to be taking forever to find the "!" Unown and the "?" Unown.  You can only find them after you've caught the other 26 kinds, which I've done. So I'm sure I should have found them by now.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 19, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Btw, how does this GTS glitch thing work?



Put up a pokemon that evolves via trade on the GTS. For example, put up Haunter, and request a lvl 100 legend for it, something ridic. Then find a fair offer on the GTS, and do the trade. Like if someone wants a Hoothoot for a Pidgey. Afterwards, take your Haunter out, and he will evolve.

Worked in Gen IV, not 100% if it does now. You'd be better off trade/retrading with a member here


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 19, 2010)

Ugh, I'm currently in the process of getting my team to level 40 before I finish off team Rocket in Goldenrod.

I want my entire team to be at 55 before I seriously take on the E4. It's gonna be pure hell, but I'd have to do all that grinding eventually...


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 19, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Put up a pokemon that evolves via trade on the GTS. For example, put up Haunter, and request a lvl 100 legend for it, something ridic. Then find a fair offer on the GTS, and do the trade. Like if someone wants a Hoothoot for a Pidgey. Afterwards, take your Haunter out, and he will evolve.
> 
> Worked in Gen IV, not 100% if it does now. You'd be better off trade/retrading with a member here



It works, I just did it for my Scizor. I probably should have just done a trade/retrade with a member here though. It was a bit of a pain to find a good trade and then for some reason it took me forever to find a hoppip, but I was lucky enough to find a reasonable trade.



Death-kun said:


> (Just woke up from a nap. )
> 
> Urgh, it seems to be taking forever to find the "!" Unown and the "?" Unown.  You can only find them after you've caught the other 26 kinds, which I've done. So I'm sure I should have found them by now.



Perhaps you have to talk to the scientists or something?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 20, 2010)

Gentleman said:


> What kind of person really thinks they're going to get a lvl 100 Jirachi for a Magikarp?



That's the kind of thing I used to do back with my Diamond version, though. Hack crap to fill stupid requests out of boredom. lol


Make a stupid request, get a stupid response.


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 20, 2010)

jesus shit do want
tho i can't purchase it yet, not available etc


are there and roms available yet so i can get a test ride with this baby


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 20, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Ugh, I'm currently in the process of getting my team to level 40 before I finish off team Rocket in Goldenrod.
> 
> I want my entire team to be at 55 before I seriously take on the E4. It's gonna be pure hell, but I'd have to do all that grinding eventually...



I'm doing the same . Even though I really don't want to - I don't know who to fight.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 20, 2010)

HUGE Dilemma right now.

Just beat Clair and got the Dratini from Dragons Den. I want to keep a Dragonite in my party so I have to take someone out.

Current Party:
Lv.43 Ampharos
Lv.42 Typhlosion
Lv.42 Feral.
Lv. 41 Pupitar
Lv. 42 Gengar
Lv. 42 Pidgeot

Pidgeot and Feral. are pretty much musts because of their HM's (Surf, Fly). WHO SHOULD I TAKE OUT?!


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 20, 2010)

Take out Pupitar, maybe


----------



## squilliam (Mar 20, 2010)

how did you get a pupitar that early? 

did you trade?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 20, 2010)

squilliam said:


> how did you get a pupitar that early?
> 
> did you trade?



Larvitar is available within the Safari Zone.


----------



## squilliam (Mar 20, 2010)

Safari Zone in Johto?

I don't really remember. I haven't played these versions for like 5 years


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 20, 2010)

Got it from my Diamond through Pokeradar.

@ sweets Take out Pupitar?


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 20, 2010)

Pokeradar? 

That's what I'd say, just until you level up your Dratini enough.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 20, 2010)

squilliam said:


> Safari Zone in Johto?
> 
> I don't really remember. I haven't played these versions for like 5 years


It wasn't in the original Gold/Silver/Crystal, no, but HG/SS added in a Safari Zone near Olivine, and it's a pretty cool one, at least as far as Safari Zones go, as after you progress through the story, you get the ability to customize it and affect the Pokemon that will appear there.

@Sweets: the Pokeradar is something that Prof. Rowan gives you along with the National Dex in D/P/P. It lets you "ping" the area around you to search for hidden Pokemon--if there's any Pokemon in a patch of grass nearby, it will make that patch shake. Certain Pokemon are only found through using it. It's also used for a method of getting shinies called Chaining, which involves using it to run into the same Pokemon a successive number of times, which will increase the Shiny encounter rate up until you've run into the same Pokemon at least 40 times in a row, where it flatlines at about a 1% chance.


----------



## squilliam (Mar 20, 2010)

Shiron said:


> It wasn't in the original Gold/Silver/Crystal, no, but HG/SS added in a Safari Zone near Olivine, and it's a pretty cool one, at least as far as Safari Zones go, as after you progress through the story, you get the ability to customize it and affect the Pokemon that will appear there.



HOLY FUUUUUUUUUUUUU 

this game is fucking amazing, I swear.


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 20, 2010)

Aaah, thank you.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 20, 2010)

Btw I heard that Legendaries do not die in this game..?


----------



## Shiron (Mar 20, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Btw I heard that Legendaries do not die in this game..?


Depends what you mean by "die". They're gone for good after you catch them of course, and will _*seem*_ to be gone if you defeat them. However, just like in Platinum, if you accidentally defeat a Legendary Pokemon, if you beat the Elite Four again after having done so, the Pokemon will respawn and you'll have a chance of catching it again.


----------



## squilliam (Mar 20, 2010)

while we're on the topic of asking questions; is there any way to find out if you've maxed EV's for a certain stat?

I haven't really been keeping track


----------



## Shiron (Mar 20, 2010)

squilliam said:


> while we're on the topic of asking questions; is there any way to find out if you've maxed EV's for a certain stat?
> 
> I haven't really been keeping track


Well, in DPP, I know there's a lady in the Sunnyshore Seal Market that will give your Pokemon an Effort Ribbon if your Pokemon's completely maxed out on EVs. I'm not sure if there is a similar person in HG/SS, but I want to say there might be one in the Safrai Zone mini-town for some reason, but I'm highly uncertain of that.

But in any case, beyond that, there's no possible in-game way of finding out information about your EVs without hacking, no. If you're unsure and don't have/don't want to use a cheating device like an Action Replay to check, the only thing you can really do is use the EV reducing berries and try again.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 20, 2010)

Lvl 15 Stantler with Quick Claw.


_Stantler used Hypnosis

Raikou is fast asleep

Wild Raikou fled_


What cheap crap is this?


----------



## squilliam (Mar 20, 2010)

ah, ok. Thanks Shiron.

Yeah, that reason I asked is because I heard about that effort-ribbon thing in D/P


----------



## Shiron (Mar 20, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Lvl 15 Stantler with Quick Claw.
> 
> 
> _Stantler used Hypnosis
> ...


Sleep hasn't stopped Roaming Legendaries from fleeing for a while now. The best way of dealing with them is to trap them and force them to fight you. This is the thing I personally use to deal with these kind of guys:

Gallade @ Some really high level (I got it up that high so that it can outspeed really fast, high level stuff like the Darkrai in Platinum and such)
-Mean Look
-Taunt
-Hypnosis
-False Swipe

Mean Look them to prevent them from feeling the first turn. For the dogs (and again Pokemon like Shaymin, the one that inspired me to teach Gallade Taunt, which like to do annoying stuff like Leech Seeding a Pokemon that's like 50 Levels higher than it, regaining tons of health in the process, and such), Taunt the second turn to prevent them from ending the battle with Roar. Then put them to sleep with Hypnosis and whittle down their house with False Swipe, repeating Taunt/Hypnosis as needed.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 20, 2010)

Shiron said:


> Depends what you mean by "die". They're gone for good after you catch them of course, and will _*seem*_ to be gone if you defeat them. However, just like in Platinum, if you accidentally defeat a Legendary Pokemon, if you beat the Elite Four again after having done so, the Pokemon will respawn and you'll have a chance of catching it again.



Ahhh I see I see...Thanks!

LOL at Zaxxon!!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, that tells you how far I got in the originals. 


*sigh*

Thanks, Shiron.


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm having a hell of a time finding a heart scale. All I ever get are revives....

I miss the underground.

EDIT: Finally found one. It took me a good half-hour, though.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 20, 2010)

I defeat the Elite Four at 1:30am in the morning. They were pretty easy...until I got to that fucker Lance. My Pokemon were all lv45 when starting in the elite four, I'm sure if they were all lv50 then it would have been way easier. I wanted to get Icebeam but I need 10000 coins to trade...I have like 200 after playing that game for 30mins...like I will ever get it. I don't even think they offer for you to trade money for coins...fucking shit.

Why couldn't they give you more coins from the game and had a funner puzzle, like Suduko.

Anyways I defeat Lance after restarting the game like 4 times. Was down to my Lanturn and I used like 10 revives...

Now it's time to do all the new stuff.


----------



## valerian (Mar 20, 2010)

I might use a Kingdra in my team, if this GTS glitch works. 

Sena, what moves do your Gengar and Pupitar have?


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 20, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I defeat the Elite Four at 1:30am in the morning. They were pretty easy...until I got to that fucker Lance. My Pokemon were all lv45 when starting in the elite four, I'm sure if they were all lv50 then it would have been way easier. I wanted to get Icebeam but I need 10000 coins to trade...I have like 200 after playing that game for 30mins...like I will ever get it. I don't even think they offer for you to trade money for coins...fucking shit.
> 
> Why couldn't they give you more coins from the game and had a funner puzzle, like Suduko.
> 
> ...


i level my team till 60 before i even think of beating the elite 4. i want an easy and flawless victory damn it.

also which pok?mon would you name zetsu? i am a curious man.


----------



## chrisp (Mar 20, 2010)

hi guys, I'm thinking about buying SoulSilver. How is it? 

The night/day element is still there as it was with Silver right?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 20, 2010)

Hooray, I completely filled the Unown Report! Box 3 is now completely filled with Ruins of Alph exclusive Pokemon. 28 kinds of Unown + Natu and Smeargle = a full box.  That means there's nothing left for me to do at the Ruins of Alph now. ;<

Though, I ended up finishing it last night. Afterward, I flew back to Celadon City and beat Erika. Then I went from Celadon to Vermilion, then through Route 11, and then down through Route 12 and 13. This morning, I proceeded to continue down through Route 14 and 15 all the way to Fuchsia City, which is my next stop. I beat all the trainers along the way to level up, and have finally reached Fuchsia. Time to go beat Janine.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 20, 2010)

Still building my team. Currently getting them all to at least level 40 before I take on the Kimono Girls and go to Indigo Plateau.

Feraligatr - 41
Gengar - 40
Pidgeot - 40
Ursaring - 32
Growlithe - 25
Slowking - 24

I have a Cyndaquil egg, so I'm considering switching my potential Arcanine with him. Any suggestions?


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 20, 2010)

The GTS glitch does work, I just got whirl pool and now I'm working on catching a Horsea or Seadra with a Dragon Scale


----------



## valerian (Mar 20, 2010)

Have you a got fire stone? If you have I say just use the Arcanine. If you haven't use Cyndaquil.  



> The GTS glitch does work, I just got whirl pool and now I'm working on catching a Horsea or Seadra with a Dragon Scale.



Sweet, gonna use Kingdra instead of Gyarados.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2010)

So, after obtaining my 4th Kanto badge, I was about to head down cycling road only to realize I couldn't go because I never got a bike. The bike shop is in Golden Rod City, right?


----------



## valerian (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah it's in Goldenrod.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Mar 20, 2010)

So get your ass to Godenrod. Also, I'm thinking of opening up a training service for those too lazy to train their own Pokemon ((like me)). Y/N?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2010)

.:Jason:. said:


> So get your ass to Godenrod. *Also, I'm thinking of opening up a training service for those too lazy to train their own Pokemon ((like me))*. Y/N?



Isn't that what Daycares are for? (aside from being a pokemon brothel)


----------



## delirium (Mar 20, 2010)

Can you repawn the roamers if you catch them, but then release them and  beat the Elite 4?


----------



## .:Jason:. (Mar 20, 2010)

^ Daycare takes too long. I'm thinking of setting up a system whereupon people temp. trade Pokemon, train the pokemon for a bit, then trade back. But I'm not sure if that'd be helpful to people or not.


----------



## valerian (Mar 20, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Isn't that what Daycares are for? (aside from being a pokemon brothel)



What about EV training then?


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 20, 2010)

Attempting to defeat Ash. I do well until I hit his damn snorlax  . 

Lv 60 Typhlosion
Lv 60 Vaporean
Lv 59 Ampharos
Lv 57 Togekiss
Lv 57 Haunter


----------



## .:Jason:. (Mar 20, 2010)

Ike said:


> Attempting to defeat Ash. I do well until I hit his damn snorlax  .
> 
> Lv 60 Typhlosion
> Lv 60 Vaporean
> ...



You mean Red, Ash is anime/manga only.


----------



## valerian (Mar 20, 2010)

Isn't Ash just in the anime?


----------



## Shiron (Mar 20, 2010)

delirium said:


> Can you repawn the roamers if you catch them, but then release them and  beat the Elite 4?


No, after you catch them, that's it--they won't appear anymore.


----------



## Red Version (Mar 20, 2010)

Was gonna train my growlithe to fight Ho-OH ran into a entei and caught it with my master ball. So random, the encounter rate of finding them is so much easier on this game.


----------



## valerian (Mar 20, 2010)

About the GTS glitch, I read on Bulbapedia that if you offer up a Pokemon that evolves by trade and leave it for 24 hours it will evolve, would that still work if I change the time?


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 20, 2010)

The anti-piracy methods used in this game are seriously pissing me off and no one has still made a patch.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 20, 2010)

In Olivine city training my Pokemon to 30+

Current Party:
Ampharos lvl 30 (Flaaffy finally evolved )
Corsola lvl 30
Haunter lvl 30
Quilava lvl 30
Furret lvl 30
Pidgeotto lvl 29

Any tips for Steel-Clad Jasmine?


----------



## Red Version (Mar 20, 2010)

Mαri said:


> In Olivine city training my Pokemon to 30+
> 
> Current Party:
> Ampharos lvl 30 (Flaaffy finally evolved )
> ...



Corsola/Quilava


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 20, 2010)

So, I've been getting a bunch of Gym Leaders' phone numbers today. I got the numbers of... Whitney, Chuck, Jasmine, Pryce, Brock, Lt. Surge, Erika and Janine. About to go get Misty's number and then re-challenge Whitney over and over again to train.


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 20, 2010)

I wish I could find some way to train good before the E4. :[ but no one's really available.


----------



## DARKIReborn (Mar 20, 2010)

*How do I get started on this?*

hi im new so im not sure how ta get started on this. Can ya help meh?


----------



## valerian (Mar 20, 2010)

What exactly do you need help on?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 20, 2010)

i just realized i neglected to catch sentret

i'm in kanto


----------



## delirium (Mar 20, 2010)

Shiron said:


> No, after you catch them, that's it--they won't appear anymore.



Figured. Can't believe I forgot about respawning. Oh well, at least a great Timid Entei. There's also my girlfriend's cart. It's great having a girlfriend who's into gaming, too 



Black Wraith said:


> The anti-piracy methods used in this game are seriously pissing me off and no one has still made a patch.



You just have a shitty flashcart/loader lol


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 20, 2010)

^I have a M3 Real.

From searching around a lot of people have a problem with this. I might even buy the game when it comes out here.


----------



## delirium (Mar 20, 2010)

M3's are supposed to be good. Acekards are the best, though. The card itself is decent but nothing touches its loader. It has a built in AA patcher and if a game does manage to freeze updates come pretty fast making it usually the first cart that can play heavy AA games like HG/SS and Mario & Luigi.

Buying the game is always best, of course. Even though my girlfriend and I both have carts we still buy games. Some are just worth it. HG/SS is one of them.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 20, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I might use a Kingdra in my team, if this GTS glitch works.
> 
> Sena, what moves do your Gengar and Pupitar have?



Sorry for late reply. 

*Gengar:*
Shadow Ball 
Dark Pulse
Psychic
Thunderbolt

*Pupitar:*
Crunch
Stone Edge
Dark Pulse 
Earthquake

They all have the maximum amount of PP cause I have like infinite amounts of PP Maxes in my Platinum and infinite of any item lol including Tms and balls. 

Btw for the National Dex, do you get it auto or do you have to see all the freaking Pokemon first?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 20, 2010)

Messing around in Safari Zone. Chuck and Jasmine have been beaten, but I'm gonna spend a lot more time training.

Cyndaquil: 26
Flaaffy: 26
Haunter: 27
Quagsire: 27
Crobat: 26
Heracross: 28


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 20, 2010)

delirium said:


> M3's are supposed to be good. Acekards are the best, though. The card itself is decent but nothing touches its loader. It has a built in AA patcher and if a game does manage to freeze updates come pretty fast making it usually the first cart that can play heavy AA games like HG/SS and Mario & Luigi.
> 
> Buying the game is always best, of course. Even though my girlfriend and I both have carts we still buy games. Some are just worth it. HG/SS is one of them.



I agree with you.

I'd say I'm quite a big pirate because games are just too damn expensive however the games I know I'm going to like I'll buy, even if I could pirate. I remember I bought about 4 GTA SA's and a couple of Diablo II's.


----------



## valerian (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd say keep all the pokemon in your team, but if you really want a Dragonite then swap Pupitar for it.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 20, 2010)

^^^ You get the National dex automatically.

I decided to hunt down Raikou, Entei, and Latios today. I found the two beasts in less than 5 minutes o.O. Still trying to find Latios though.

I'm thinking about raising a sceptile for only the second time. Should it be a Physical or Special sweeper? I don't want to turn it into a Subseed..


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 20, 2010)

I have decided that Quagsire's stats are just too low and Crobat has become a severe disappointment. I'm trading over a Sneasel egg and a Gligar egg now to start training.

I'm really gonna miss those two though.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 20, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i just realized i neglected to catch sentret
> 
> i'm in kanto



There are plenty of them in Johto, you'll be fine. 

Getting ready to battle 5th Gym.

Nervous like I always am :<

Current Party:
Haunter lvl 33
Corsola lvl 32
Ampharos lvl 32
Quilava lvl 30
Pidgeotto lvl 30
Furret lvl 30


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 20, 2010)

Mari, watch out for that Poliwrath.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 20, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Mari, watch out for that Poliwrath.



Hypnosis + Focus Punch.

Luckily my 27 Haunter was able to thrash that gym, with some TM help from Asuma. Way to give a Sp Attack ghost all physical moves...


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 20, 2010)

Jesus Christ. Swinub is so weak. It had better be worth taking all this time to train it when it becomes a Mamoswine...


----------



## valerian (Mar 20, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I have decided that Quagsire's stats are just too low and Crobat has become a severe disappointment. I'm trading over a Sneasel egg and a Gligar egg now to start training.
> 
> I'm really gonna miss those two though.



Use Kingdra


----------



## Mαri (Mar 20, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Mari, watch out for that Poliwrath.



I used Shadow Ball and KO'd it in 3 hits 



Caelus said:


> Hypnosis + Focus Punch.
> 
> Luckily my 27 Haunter was able to thrash that gym, with some TM help from Asuma. Way to give a Sp Attack ghost all physical moves...



Haunter is a beast in that gym.


----------



## sullay56 (Mar 20, 2010)

Cyndaquil I always start with Fire-Type pokemon


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 20, 2010)

Off for more heart scale hunting. I guess I should get ready for a long haul  

I'm doing everything but the main story. That's probably why I've had the game since Sunday, and still only have 7 badges 

EDIT: Found it quickly this time. I must've just been having bad luck last night.


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 20, 2010)

Holy shit, almost beat the E4 on the first try, and most of my Pokes were like in the 40s.
I got to Lance with only Milotic and then it was over because I ran out of revives. Sad. Well now, I know how easy it really is .


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 20, 2010)

Well I just beat Lance, and it wasn't that hard. I didn't use any healing items but I only lost to him once. Beat Clair early this morning, gotta say I'm disappointed at how petty and immature she was. I never played a 2nd gen game but I always thought she was cool.

My Donphan was the MVP no doubt. One shotting most of the entire elite 4's Pokemon all by itself, give or take 3 to 4 battles. Donphan also took out half of Lance's team before clocking out. After we won I decided to do it again, only this time I used the AR to catch all of their ace Pokemon. Xatu, Crobat, Machamp, Gengar, and the Lv50 Dragonite. I'm kicking Meganium and Ampharos out, they were no help to me and I don't like their moves. Dragonite will take a spot but I haven't decided on a 6th.

Went to Kanto on the S.S. Anne and fought Lt Surge, I wanted to go in order but couldn't figure out how to get to Pallet. The guard at Victory Road still wouldn't let me by so I used the walk anywhere cheat to force my way through. Now I'm in Pallet.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 20, 2010)

From what I remember of crystal pallet is one of the later towns you get to.

Time to saves moneh for SS.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 20, 2010)

Tokoyami said:


> From what I remember of crystal pallet is one of the later towns you get to.
> 
> Time to saves moneh for SS.


Wait so did I mess up? I already took out Surge but I wanted to do the rest weakest to strongest.


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 20, 2010)

You should be fine. The beauty of Kanto is that you can do it however you want.


----------



## Altron (Mar 20, 2010)

Just caught Kyogre, and planning to catch Latias. After getting Latias I will have captured all the legendaries in HG.


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 20, 2010)

Fuck. I just accidentally KO'ed Entei


----------



## Altron (Mar 20, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Fuck. I just accidentally KO'ed Entei


Damn man that sucks. Entei was actually the easiest to catch out of all of them for me.


----------



## Mandala Magic (Mar 21, 2010)

Well, figures that the games are out now. I hope the games aren't sold-out at Wal-Mart in the city I will be going to (for a doctor's appointment on my asthma). I've seen online that each of them are $38.83. I have 200 dollars on me right now, thanks to a relative of mine. Imma buy both HG and SS. :33 I'll choose Chikorita in SS and Cyndaquil in HG.


----------



## Legend (Mar 21, 2010)

Just got my 2nd kanto badge (beat surge and sabrina), now im not sure who to bring over from diamond

EDIT: Where is the pokeflute?


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 21, 2010)

Legend said:


> Just got my 2nd kanto badge (beat surge and sabrina), now im not sure who to bring over from diamond



Go to bed Woman . Why are you still up 
/stalked


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 21, 2010)

5 more days the wait is killing me


----------



## chrisp (Mar 21, 2010)

chrisp said:


> hi guys, I'm thinking about buying SoulSilver. How is it?
> 
> The night/day element is still there as it was with Silver right?



Com on guys, talk to me!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes it is.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 21, 2010)

Can someone give me some tips on how to catch those pesky legendary dogs


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 21, 2010)

About to start my silver finally, i feel like a kid again. 


Lets see how many hours straight i'll do this time. I actually remember exactly where i was when i started my original silver. I remember doing it on my fat ancient gray brick GB and trying to get the light above to shine on it perfectly so i could see everything but not get reflection in my eyes...ah...beautiful primitive memories .


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 21, 2010)

I got all 8 kanto badges last night. Now I have all 16.


I'm going to get all the gym leaders numbers and call them all to get a nice amount of training done(I think if you change the date on the DS it effects the game...hopefully other wise I'm fucked geg).

I'm going to catch a bunch of pokemon now too.

It'll all be training to go to Mt.Silver.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 21, 2010)

Legend said:


> EDIT: Where is the pokeflute?



After you beat the Powerplant go to lavender and go to the radio station. Talk to the Gentleman and he'll upgrade your pokegear. 

35 hours in and currently training at Mt. Silver. My highest is Charizard at 65 with Dragonite at 59 and the rest at mid 50s.Gonna have to pick it up if I want to beat Red by tonight. Kind of annoying how pokes at Mt. Silver (and Cerulean Cave) are weaker in HGSS...


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh my god...the have that sound you make from walking against a wall...i had forgotten all about it but when i first heard it i remembered...all these times i'd try to walk perfectly as to not make the sound...ah, it's like something in my soul just clicked...makes sense since i'm playing silver .


----------



## Vanity (Mar 21, 2010)

I got my Eevee from Bill yesterday.

I didn't care if it ended up being male or female but I restarted it 3-4 times until I got one with a good nature.

I got one with a Modest nature and then it's other nature stat was one that's + Speed.

And lol it's actually a female too.

I obviously kept it and I decided to evolve it into a Jolteon. I just traded one of my Thunder Stones over from my Pearl game.


----------



## Deva Path (Mar 21, 2010)

Da_Ultimate said:


> After you beat the Powerplant go to lavender and go to the radio station. Talk to the Gentleman and he'll upgrade your pokegear.
> 
> 35 hours in and currently training at Mt. Silver. My highest is Charizard at 65 with Dragonite at 59 and the rest at mid 50s.Gonna have to pick it up if I want to beat Red by tonight. Kind of annoying how pokes at Mt. Silver (and Cerulean Cave) are weaker in HGSS...



Meanwhile, Red's team is all in the 80s now. 

I'm trying to fill out the Pokedex. 95/493 - fun! I seriously wish I had a second DS to trade over my shit.


----------



## Deva Path (Mar 21, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Sorry for late reply.
> 
> *Gengar:*
> Shadow Ball
> ...



Thank god it isn't like Diamond/Pearl/Platinum. Once you beat the Elite Four, head to Olivine Harbor and Oak upgrades it for you.

Also: If anyone has the Sinnoh starters, I'd really like them to fill out my SoulSilver Pokedex.


----------



## valerian (Mar 21, 2010)

I have all three.


----------



## Fr?t (Mar 21, 2010)

Random question? :33

I'm in Kanto now but have discovered that in order to progress, I need the HM for Rock Climb. 

So, am I overlooking something, like, did I miss it already, or am I stoned and there's another way?

Sorry. Help's appreciated.


----------



## Rick (Mar 21, 2010)

Can someone trade me a doduo? Or a good electric pokemon(electabuzz or pickach) Would help if they have the japanese version still if not it doesn't matter.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 21, 2010)

Froot said:


> Random question? :33
> 
> I'm in Kanto now but have discovered that in order to progress, I need the HM for Rock Climb.
> 
> ...


Where are you exactly? I believe the only thing you might need Rock Climb for is Mt. Silver if you're trying to face Red--beyond that, it's all entirely optional stuff, like the spots you can climb up in Digglet Cave and Cinnabar to get items.

But anyway, you get it from Prof. Oak in Pallet Town after you get all the badges.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 21, 2010)

Does anyone have a spare light ball!?  I need one.


----------



## valerian (Mar 21, 2010)

Linkaro said:


> Does anyone have a spare light ball!?  I need one.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 21, 2010)

ok then...how about a Chikorita egg for a Cyndaquil egg?


----------



## kokodeshide (Mar 21, 2010)

i have always absolutely hated the 3 starters for this region so its gonna be heard for me to buy this game


----------



## E (Mar 21, 2010)

goddamn blackthorn gym kingdra, i got flashes of me getting my ass kicked by it when i was in 6th grade

feels bad man


----------



## Castiel (Mar 21, 2010)

caught Lugia with a Fast Ball

like 50 turns into the fight


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 21, 2010)

It's official. Route 45 is the coolest route in the franchise. The river/mountain feel is pretty damn amazing.


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 21, 2010)

beat the damn elite 4  i'm the proudest bitch in the world now


----------



## Mider T (Mar 21, 2010)

No pokeballs


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 21, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> caught Lugia with a Fast Ball
> 
> like 50 turns into the fight



I've got a feeling that the Fast Ball was a last ditch effort after all the other balls.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey, so who do I talk to for the Magnet Train Pass? lol



Mider T said:


> No pokeballs



Silly Mider, you should know you can't directly link from 4chan.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 21, 2010)

I beat Lance last night, and promptly headed to Lt Surge after leaving port in Vermillion City.

He destroyed me.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 21, 2010)

It was at the end of the page for a reason Zax


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm sorry Mider, I forgot I'm not using the defaults.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 21, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Hey, so who do I talk to for the Magnet Train Pass? lol


First you have to turn the power back on at the Power Plant if you haven't. So go there, find out the power has been turned out, go to Cerulean, beat up the Grunt who took the Machine Part, pick it up from where he hid it, and go back to the Power Plant to get the plant working again. After that, go to Saffaron, and visit Copycat's house and talk to her upstairs to find out that she lost one of her dolls. Then go to the Vermillion City Pokemon Fan Club, and talk to the President. He should give you the doll. Then go back to Saffaron, and talk to Copycat again. She'll take the doll, and give you the Magnet Train pass as a reward.


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 21, 2010)

how long does this sea trip last?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 21, 2010)

Ah, I neglected the doll part. Thanks again. :3


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 21, 2010)

Shiron said:


> First you have to turn the power back on at the Power Plant if you haven't. So go there, find out the power has been turned out, go to Cerulean, beat up the Grunt who took the Machine Part, pick it up from where he hid it, and go back to the Power Plant to get the plant working again. After that, go to Saffaron, and visit Copycat's house and talk to her upstairs to find out that she lost one of her dolls. Then go to the Vermillion City Pokemon Fan Club, and talk to the President. He should give you the doll. Then go back to Saffaron, and talk to Copycat again. She'll take the doll, and give you the Magnet Train pass as a reward.



Holy fuck, I forgot how extensive the Kanto half of the game is.

Not to mention the fourteen goddamn legendaries you can catch.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 21, 2010)

breakbeat oratory said:


> Holy fuck, I forgot how extensive the Kanto half of the game is.
> 
> Not to mention the fourteen goddamn legendaries you can catch.



You're not happy for having a long game?


----------



## Mαri (Mar 21, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> caught Lugia with a Fast Ball
> 
> like 50 turns into the fight



I need to get one 

Training Quilava to lvl 36 in the Safari Zone entrance grasslands. It was the best I could find without going into the water. 

Current Party:
Quilava lvl 34
Haunter lvl 34
Ampharos lvl 32
Corsola lvl 32
Pidgeotto lvl 31
Furret lvl 30


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 21, 2010)

Is the nature of the wandering Latias/Latios already predetermined? 


Cause I'm using my Masterball, and resetting over and over and I keep getting a Careful nature.

Please let it just be a coincidence. lol


----------



## Shiron (Mar 21, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:
			
		

> Is the nature of the wandering Latias/Latios already predetermined?
> 
> 
> Cause I'm using my Masterball, and resetting over and over and I keep getting a Careful nature.
> ...


It's set at the time you come out of the Pokemon Fanclub and Steven Stone tells you about them--if you saved before you came out, you'll be able to reset their natures and such, but if you didn't (as seems to be the case), they'll be the same each time you run into them. If that's a problem though, you can just defeat it, beat up the Elite Four again, and it'll respawn with a different nature, IVs, etc.


breakbeat oratory said:


> Holy fuck, I forgot how extensive the Kanto half of the game is.
> 
> Not to mention the fourteen goddamn legendaries you can catch.


Eh, I wouldn't really consider it extensive, since, aside from beating Gym Leaders, that's literally all Kanto has in terms of story and such: chasing after and beating up a _single_ Rocket Grunt. Kanto doesn't have anything like the Radio Tower or Silph Co in the original games (or stuff like Mount Coronet from the more recent games)--it's just the one grunt. His mischief causes a lot of problems for Kanto, but you pretty much ignore him until you get to Cerulean and are done with him once you beat Misty and leave it.

That was one of the complaints I had about the original G/S/C--all you really did in Kanto, aside from beating up that one grunt, was just fight the Gym Leaders. I had already done that in RBY though (and in Pokemon Stadium, where, while I kind of liked the Gym Leader castle at first, I got bored of it quickly, cause it's just the same stuff), so the idea of beating their butts again... didn't really entice me that much. Even as a kid, I can remember loving playing through parts of Johto, and getting to Azela Town, getting my butt kicked in the rival fight there, playing the Bug Catching Contest, fighting Jasmine for the first time, etc, but I can't really remember anything at all about Kanto except really loving the idea of the Magnet Train and being interested at how Fuschia had changed (and disappointed that the Safari Zone was closed), and that's pretty much it, beyond very vaguely remembering battling Red with something or other.

HG/SS is definitely an improvement, doing things like bringing the Viridian Forest and the Seafom Islands back, but I still didn't really care for Kanto  that much. By the time I got to the Elite Four, by party was only like around Level 38 and I did not feel like doing ridiculous grinding to get up to their level or otherwise spending fortunes on Revives and dragging out the fights to oblivion with them. So, I just traded over my Level 100 Kyogre, Level 80-some Elective and Level 70ish Magmortar, relying on Electivire to pretty much destroy everything itself, and just swept through Kanto with it (switching to Magmortar when Electivire reached Level 100 along the way).

It just comes from my natural dislike of repetition, I suppose. I've already beaten them numerous times before, so I'm just not really interested in doing it again, and that's really all Kanto offers me, beyond the Legendaries (which are fun I suppose, but I've already caught all of them in my various games, so I didn't bother going after all of them). Their Pokemon may have changed a bit, but it's the same basic idea. I would have much preferred, and still do prefer, the idea of having an expanded, larger Johto region, then the idea of having a small Johto + Kanto, as it is.

Well, I suppose I wouldn't have minded as much, if it wasn't for all the grinding , which is the thing that turns me off from a lot of RPGs, and especially remakes of them, as I'm just fine playing stuff like the old Mario Bro games, Sonic, even stuff like Pokemon Snap, because they're stuff that's still fun even today and doesn't require me to spend time leveling up or anything. I just don't really care for the idea of grinding up to a level, with by only reward being.... being able to beat someone I've already grinded up to and beat before (which is why most of my replays of stuff like Pearl, Leaf Green, Sapphire, etc, end up in me just stopping as some point, as I just don't care anymore). And since that's pretty much Kanto in a nutshell in (H)G/(S)S, it just doesn't appeal to me at all.

*But anyway*, that turned into _way_ more of a rant than I wanted it to. In any case though, I'll just end this by saying that Kanto isn't what I consider extensive. I suppose people have different tastes though and a lot of people apparently do like the idea of it, which is cool, I suppose. However, I'm one of the few who doesn't really care for the idea of revisiting Kanto, and really just wish they would have used that space to make Johto much larger and expansive instead of the tiny region it is. Would have made the games so much better, IMO, but I suppose that's just me.


----------



## Emigan (Mar 21, 2010)

4/5 more days pek


----------



## Kek (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm loving the Pokeathlon. Much more than the Contests, and I like how convenient the Berry Pots/Apricorn Box are


----------



## Mαri (Mar 21, 2010)

Nervous about battling Jasmine  (But I have to)

Current Party:
Typhlosion lvl 36
Haunter lvl 34
Corsola lvl 34
Ampharos lvl 34
Pidgeotto lvl 34
Furret lvl 30

EDIT: Oh shit, OHKOH'd it with fucking Lava Plume


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 21, 2010)

Alright, I've been altering my DS clock all day to keep it on Sunday morning so I can keep battling Erika. I ended up bringing over a Totodile egg and Mareep egg done right, so now I'm busy training them. I kept Mareep from evolving until level 41 when it learned Power Gem, since I didn't want to wait for Ampharos to learn it at level 59. Now I'm just battling Erika over and over. Once I get Ampharos caught up to the rest of the team, I'll switch the Exp. Share over to Totodile.

Current lineup:

Weavile level 58
Gliscor level 57
Heracross level 58
Houndoom level 58
Ampharos level 43
Totodile level 1

I'm going to get my entire team to level 70 before I go battle Red. I want to have a flawless victory.


----------



## valerian (Mar 21, 2010)

4 more days left


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm loving this game.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 21, 2010)

I just spent almost two hours trying to catch Suicune in a dive ball. I used 37 of the 50 I bought. Even though I had 4 master balls I had to have Suicune in a dive ball. It looks so awesome coming out of one, and the ball itself matches Suicune's color. 

I also beat Misty, why was she being such a bitch and who was that guy she was with near Bill's house?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 21, 2010)

YES JUST BEAT ELITE FOUR WITH LOW LVL 40's!!

Lances 'Thunder' Dragonite was a PAIN but the rest of the E4+Lance was pretty easy. Didn't take any damage until Clair.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 21, 2010)

So I basically beat every trainer in this game. Decided to go back to fighting the E4 in preparation for Red, and I got caught off-guard the moment Will took out a Level 58 Bronzong... I read on Serebii that the Pokemon League gets stronger _after_ you beat Red. I didn't see it coming, the E4 was easy peazy. But Lance, holy shit. All my pokes are mid-high 60s and I got dismantled, demolished and got wrapped up in body bags. 

I didn't know E4 would upgrade after beating the 16 gyms and I came in there with only 9 Max potions, and only 6 revives. FUCK YOU SEREBII.NET .


----------



## Shiron (Mar 21, 2010)

^Huh, checking it out, Serebii does say that... Could have sworn it had it right, about them becoming stronger after you get all the badges. I guess not though; that just adds one more thing to the list of stuff Serebii has to fix.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 21, 2010)

Currently grinding my team up for the Elite 4 a bit of a pain since there's no good high 30's/low 40 wild places
My team:
lvl 53 Typhlosion
lvl 49 Murkrow (I don't think I can evolve it to Honchkrow yet but I haven't tried, I think I need the national dex?)
lvl 52 Ampharos
lvl 47 Lapras 
lvl 51 Scizor
lvl 42 Sneasel
lvl 35 Seadra
I'm working on my Sneasel and Seadra which will eventually be a Kingdra. I'm still debating which pokemon I want to replace in my team for Kingdra but right now I'm thinking Lapras. I think I might wait until after the Elite 4 though because Lapras' ice beam will certainly be helpful in taking out Lance's dragonite's.


----------



## valerian (Mar 22, 2010)

You can evolve the Murkrow, you just need a Dusk Stone. It'll just not appear on the Pokedex, I think?

Teach Seadra Dragon Pluse before you evolve it into a Kingdra.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 22, 2010)

Gentleman said:
			
		

> lvl 49 Murkrow (I don't think I can evolve it to Honchkrow yet but I haven't tried, I think I need the national dex?)


If you actually traded over a Dusk Stone, you should be able to evolve Murkrow just fine. If you don't have one though, then you will have to wait until after you get the National Dex until they become available within HG/SS, yeah.


----------



## Altron (Mar 22, 2010)

Da_Ultimate said:


> So I basically beat every trainer in this game. Decided to go back to fighting the E4 in preparation for Red, and I got caught off-guard the moment Will took out a Level 58 Bronzong... I read on Serebii that the Pokemon League gets stronger _after_ you beat Red. I didn't see it coming, the E4 was easy peazy. But Lance, holy shit. All my pokes are mid-high 60s and I got dismantled, demolished and got wrapped up in body bags.
> 
> I didn't know E4 would upgrade after beating the 16 gyms and I came in there with only 9 Max potions, and only 6 revives. FUCK YOU SEREBII.NET .


Full Restores FTW


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 22, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> You can evolve the Murkrow, you just need a Dusk Stone. It'll just not appear on the Pokedex, I think?
> 
> Teach Seadra Dragon Pluse before you evolve it into a Kingdra.




Serebii says Kingdra learns Dragon Pulse at the same level as Seadra.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 22, 2010)

Gotta find a place to train, I want to whoop Lance's godamn Garchomp and Salamence so bad. 



Altron said:


> Full Restores FTW



I usually buy 15 restores and 20+ Max potions, but decided to save money. My mom's holding 300,000+ right now. Amulet coin ftw 

I didn't know Sinnoh gym leaders are making a cameo in HGSS. I just saw Crasher Wake at Celadon Mall. Second floor by the shelves. He's choosing masks.


----------



## valerian (Mar 22, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Serebii says Kingdra learns Dragon Pulse at the same level as Seadra.



Really? Aw well. But still teach it Dragon Pulse, so you can fuck up Lance.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 22, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Serebii says Kingdra learns Dragon Pulse at the same level as Seadra.



Claire's TM does wonders though. 

And nice, I'm going to work on trading over a Dusk Stone along with a Dragon Scale tomorrow so my team will be ready to shit on Dragonites.


----------



## Deva Path (Mar 22, 2010)

Da_Ultimate said:


> Gotta find a place to train, I want to whoop Lance's godamn Garchomp and Salamence so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Yeah, you get the masks for the Sinnoh starters. He makes one more cameo near the Safari Zone.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 22, 2010)

I caught Articuno, Zapdos, Moltres, Suicune, and Lugia yesterday. I have Ho-oh from when you get it in HG. Just need to get Raikou, Entei, and Kyorge, hen I will have all the legendaries I can get.

Getting Blue's phone number is a bitch...


I got all the other Gym leaders numbers and now they are all hanging out in the fighting dojo ho

I'm going to battle them, then battle the elite four, and hopefully my pokemon will be strong enough to face Red.

I faced Red already just to see how it would be. I was able to bring down 3 of his Pokemon and got one in the orange. All my Pokemon were level 55-60. I could probably beat him if they are all atless level 65-70.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 22, 2010)

Just caught a Red Gyrados, and am going to defeat Team Rocket before school 

Current Team:
Ampharos lvl 35
Typhlosion lvl 37
Haunter lvl 34
Corsola lvl 34
Pidgeotto lvl 34
Furret lvl 31


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2010)

Alright, I shall begin training again today as soon as I go get Falkner's and Morty's numbers. Just brought the Spikey-Eared Pichu back from the Pokewalker and collected 1625 Watts today. Just unlocked the Warm Beach Pokewalker course (needed 7500+ total Watts collected). Will put the Pichu back in momentarily in the new course. It's the only place where you can find Wailmer and Carvanha without having to use Pal Park.

After I get Falkner's and Morty's numbers, I can begin training again. Not sure whether I should keep grinding through the Elite Four or battle Pryce/Janine over and over again.

Current lineup:

Feraligatr level 39 (hatched the egg yesterday)
Ampharos level 57 (hatched the egg yesterday)
Weavile level 62
Gliscor level 61
Houndoom level 61
Heracross level 61


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 22, 2010)

Just reached the burned building (had the game for about a day and a half ), caught a  lvl16 magmar since i was in dire need of a fire pokemon not vulpix or ponyta, then taught it fire blast and gave it a charcoal and proceeded to 1shot ghosts in the gym 


Oh and that magmar is apparently a lesbian (yeah, you read that right) half the actions it has when following my female MC have to do with it blushing or being shy or giving her hugs and having a heart over it's head


----------



## valerian (Mar 22, 2010)

Would someone trade with me once I get the game so I can evolve my Seadra into Kingdra? 



> Just reached the burned building (had the game for about a day and a half ), caught a lvl16 magmar since i was in dire need of a fire pokemon not vulpix or ponyta, then taught it fire blast and gave it a charcoal and proceeded to 1shot ghosts in the gym



How long did it take you to find a Magmar there?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 22, 2010)

I forgot to mention that I completed the Unown sidequest, during which I got a shiny "U" Unown. It's my first encounter with a shiny pokemon in all the games(Besides the red Gryados obviously). I was excited, but I wish I could have got a shiny pokemon that I used on my team. Ohwell.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 22, 2010)

> How long did it take you to find a Magmar there?


About 4 ratatas and 3 koffinngs in i suppose. I was playing around with the dowsing machine and after searching every inch it popped. 

It's like meant to be used for the gym, it even knew faint attack .





> I forgot to mention that I completed the Unown sidequest, during which I got a shiny "U" Unown. It's my first encounter with a shiny pokemon in all the games(Besides the red Gryados obviously). I was excited, but I wish I could have got a shiny pokemon that I used on my team. Ohwell.


Shiny pokemon are a novelty...though i grant you using my original shiny tentacruel back in the original silver was sweer (i had it up on stadium 2 and everything) in the end it's just one collective thing.

I haven't even bother EVing my untouched shiny nidoran F on my pearl (ported from green, i actually caught it in the safari zone, talk about a stressful pokeball throw) since it's nature sucks for anything nidoqueen can do well but it's still nice to have lol.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 22, 2010)

i brought Arceus over and my four man team is something like this:

Typhlosion lvl 38
Giratina lvl 37
Apmharos lvl 36
Tentacruel lvl 36

Tentacruel w/ toxic spikes will surely help against the E4 when I face them.


----------



## Kek (Mar 22, 2010)

My level 20 Shuckle almost killed Chuck's level 31 Poliwrath.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 22, 2010)

Trying to bait and catch a Murkrow in the Safari Zone as of now (This is my second attempt btw )

Current Party:

Furret lvl 34
Pigeotto lvl 35
Haunter lvl 35
Corsola lvl 35
Ampharos lvl 35
Typhlosion lvl 37


----------



## valerian (Mar 22, 2010)

I forgot they added a Safari Zone in HG/SS


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 22, 2010)

Currently on the icy path to Blackthorn City 

Feraligatr lv. 37
Honchkrow Lv. 35
Pupitar Lv. 35
Magmar Lv 35
Arbok Lv. 35
Persian Lv. 35


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 22, 2010)

Kek said:


> My level 20 Shuckle almost killed Chuck's level 31 Poliwrath.



Hey, i'm at that part too. 

I just love how Silver always berates team rocket and ends up doing exactly what they do. Btw, that guy who gives it to you is a bird trainer model is he not? What was he doing with a bug pokemon lol.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 22, 2010)

I fell behind a bit playing this game, but I was able to beat the Fuschia City gym leader and went on to capture Suicine. I guess now it's onwards to Pewter City.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 22, 2010)

I was beating Silver during the Radio Tower take over thing, and he as he pulled out his last pokemon one of his comments were "Hey hey, why so serious?"

I admit I lol'd a little.

Current Party: 

Typhlosion lvl 40
Haunter lvl 36
Ampharos lvl 37
Corsola lvl 36
Furret lvl 35
Pidgeot lvl 36 (Finally evolved )


----------



## valerian (Mar 22, 2010)

3 more days left


----------



## Red Version (Mar 22, 2010)

Currently training my Dragonair on the way to Victory Road.

*CurrentTeam*
Dragonair lvl 35
Ho Oh lvl 45
Entei lvl 40
Feraligatr lvl 44
ampharos lvl 43

Not gonna stay my team just a elite four team, then im gonna switch Ho Oh/entei out for Arcanine/Houndoom and then add a Donphan.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 22, 2010)

Just beat the Pokemon League. Felt really good about beating Lance after the ass-whooping he gave me last night. As a gift I went on to fight Red and beat him with relative ease. 

 I'm now thinking about starting over a new game. Gonna think it over tomorrow. If I do I'm gonna take my time, kind of rushed on the first playthrough.


----------



## Sima (Mar 22, 2010)

Current party;

Gyarados lvl 44
Umbreon lvl 43
Ampharos lvl 46
Typhlosion lvl 57
Ho-Oh lvl 48
Togetic lvl 40


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 23, 2010)

Currently Breeding Timid Male Pichu and getting them to hatch at Bellchime trail...

Sometimes I hate having to breed for Hidden Power Ice... I'm trying to get a power of 70... Last time I got 68.


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 23, 2010)

Finally got my whole team to 55 after about 5 hours of brutal grinding. I'ma rapestomp the E4 and get my ass to Kanto 

Why is it that I love these games so much? Over 75% of what I do is grinding. Why don't I hate that?


----------



## Sen (Mar 23, 2010)

Some of you guys go so fast 

I'm in Goldenrod, just arrived 

My team is:
Quilava 28
Pidgeotto 28
Flaafy 28

Only training those three since I am waiting to catch Gyarados and Lugia, and then don't have any pokemon in mind for that last position yet


----------



## Rainney (Mar 23, 2010)

You're far behind Julie  but so am I 
I just finished Mahogany town's gym. 

Miltank lvl 32
Typhlosion lvl 36
Ampharos lvl 35
Jumpluff lvl 32
Slowpoke lvl 33


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 23, 2010)

KEEP GETTING FEMALE AERODACTYLS AARRGGHHH!!


----------



## Mandala Magic (Mar 23, 2010)

Omfg. Some of you DO go so fast with the game... (finished reading some posts and find out all this success )... 

Well, today is officially the day I'm gonna buy both HG and SS. X3 Wish me luck in finding them first. Lols.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 23, 2010)

Had the game for 2 days, just got fly.

Feraligator 30
Gyarados 23 (yes, i know we have the red one lined up for us but the first magicarp i caught was adamant, i just couldn't resist and i sent him to the daycare center lol till he was 19)
Fearow 22
Magmar 25
Magnemite 26
Weepingbell 24


(It would be coroconaw 28 but i gave him 2 rare candies so he'd evolve...apparently at 30 he learns crunch as croconaw and agility as feraligator so i got a huge buff from my sweet decision )


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2010)

Finished taking on Pewter City, Cinnibar Island and Viridian City Gym leaders. During all of that I faced my rival on Mt.Moon and just got HM08. Now, it's onward to Mt.Silver to take on Red


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 23, 2010)

Heh, I didn't know the battle music changes when you get to Kanto. That's pretty sweet.

And I've been in Kanto for 15 minutes, and I already have 2 badges. It's going by too fast


----------



## Rhythmic (Mar 23, 2010)

Started over. Currently thinking over what team I'll be using. So far it's

Charizard
Dragonite
Gengar
Heracross
Kingdra/Blastoise
Weavile

Going to trade my johto starter to my kid sister the moment I can do it.


----------



## Emigan (Mar 23, 2010)

3 days


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2010)

Red is a beast. I had 4 lvl 100 Pokemon on my team and still had a pretty rough time defeating him. :S

His Charizard took out my lvl 100 Deoxys with my attack (Flare Blitz)


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 23, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Red is a beast. I had 4 lvl 100 Pokemon on my team and still had a pretty rough time defeating him. :S
> 
> His Charizard took out my lvl 100 Deoxys with my attack (Flare Blitz)



lmao Red is obviously not to be underestimated.


Although I had all my Pokemon at level 55-60 when I faced him and I was able to get 3 of his pokemon out and 1 in the orange. I lost though. I wasn't expecting to win, I wanted to see how it would go.


So I can probably beat him with level 70-75 pokemon.


I was going to train them in the elite four but they had an upgrade(I knew they got one but serebii says once you defeat Red they get their upgrade) so I have to train with Gym Rematches which is just as good, just a bitch to change the date to get them all in the place. I still need Blue's number too...going to take forever though.


Last night I defeated all the Johto gym rematches, and I also caught Latias. I didn't think you could get it in the game without the event, but seems like you can. 

I'm going to battle the Kanto gym rematches soon, aside from Blue.


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 23, 2010)

So you have to keep reseting the date if you want to continously rematch them?


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 23, 2010)

Anyone know a good way I can easily lvl up my Pokemon? I want to get them ready for more of the Kanto region, and evolve my Dratini and Pupitar


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 23, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> So you have to keep reseting the date if you want to continously rematch them?



Well you can change the date on the DS which affect the game aswell which makes it so much easier to get their numbers and calling for rematches. Or you could just wait it out and find them and call them at the right date and time.

I clearly did the first thing since I'm very impatient.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 23, 2010)

sweets said:


> Anyone know a good way I can easily lvl up my Pokemon? I want to get them ready for more of the Kanto region, and evolve my Dratini and Pupitar



Get rematches from trainers. Some of the people in your cell will have stronger teams then before.

There really isn't a great place to level up pokemon other wise.

You can also get rematches with the Johto leaders if your Pokemon are at a good enough level. Each Pokemon gives around 1000-2000 exp and they have 6 pokemon in total so that's 6000-12000exp just in one battle.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm probably going to battle Red soon. Will post my team once I'm all ready to go battle.


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 23, 2010)

I wanna rematch the Johto leaders  How?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 23, 2010)

sweets said:


> I wanna rematch the Johto leaders  How?



Go to Serebii zaru.


You have to find them first to get their phone number, they will be in a certain place at a certain day and time. Then you have to call them at a certain day and time. Then they will go to the Dojo in Saffiron city. 

Serebii has all the info on it.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2010)

sweets said:


> I wanna rematch the Johto leaders  How?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm battling Lt.Surge now(Rematch one). Trying to beat him with just my Dugtrio. So far I took down his Raichu, Electivire, and Electrode, all with an Earthquake for each. Only three more to go.

EDIT: Defeated Manectric with one Earthquake. Dugtrio is now level 61. 2 more.

EDIT: Defeated Magnezone with one Earthquake. 1 more.

EDIT: Defeated Pachirisu with one Earthquake. It used Quick Attack though so my Dugtrio went from 115 to 101 in HP. Kind of funny how the smallest thing on his team did the most damage to my Dugtrio lmao


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2010)

*Kanto & Hoenn starter Gifts GET!!*

After Defeating Red, I went back to Professor Oak and he offered me one of the Kanto starters. I chose a Bashful Bulbasaur 

I then flew to Saffron City and met with Steven in the Silph Co building. He offered me one of three stones. I chose the Blue stone which was a lvl 5 Adamant Mudkip.

Now, I guess I have to go back and capture all the legendaries I skipped over like Ho-oh, 3 Legendary Birds, Entei, Raikou, Latios & Grouden (Just received the Red Orb from Mr.Pokemon!!)


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 23, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> *Kanto & Hoenn starter Gifts GET!!*
> 
> After Defeating Red, I went back to Professor Oak and he offered me one of the Kanto starters. I chose a Bashful Bulbasaur
> 
> ...



I wonder why they don't give you the 4th gen starter. You get atless 1 starter from gen 1-3. Seems strange.

I'll probably pick all the fire starters. I should pick one of each type though.


----------



## Falco-san (Mar 23, 2010)

meh, I already have all starters anyway.
But still nice that they put that in though.


----------



## valerian (Mar 23, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I wonder why they don't give you the 4th gen starter. You get atless 1 starter from gen 1-3. Seems strange.
> 
> I'll probably pick all the fire starters. I should pick one of each type though.



Probably because you can get the starters from D/P/PT.

They probably didn't add them in mostly because it would be redundant, and a waste of space seeing as they could add some other needed stuff in the games instead.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 23, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Probably because you can get the starters from D/P/PT.



Well I gusse. But you can also get the gen 1 and gen 3 starters from Firered, Leafgreen, Ruby, Sapphire, and Emerald, via Pal Park. 


I'm still waiting for the day they make a Pokemon game where you can get all the Pokemon without the need of events, and trading. Sadly I don't see that day ever coming. But they did give you Steelix in D/P/PT, so it's a good first step.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2010)

Falco-san said:


> meh, I already have all starters anyway.
> But still nice that they put that in though.



I have at least 3 of each starter of every generation bred with specific movesets, but I never turn down a free gift. 

I also have every single legendary possible, but I still enjoy the thrill of the hunt.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah, people seldom realize how rewarding catching hard pokemon can be.


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 23, 2010)

Beat Red. Still hate that snorlax the most. Off to get my new starters .

Team:
Dragonite Lv 72
Typhlosion Lv 70
Ampharos Lv 68
Vaporean Lv 70
Togekiss Lv 68
Gengar Lv 70


----------



## Mαri (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, I made it through the Ice Path, and am now training in Blackthorn city the best I can, which isn't well because all the pokemon there are lvl 25 and lower. 

Current Party: 

Corsola lvl 38
Pidgeot lvl 39
Furret lvl 39
Ampharos lvl 40
Haunter lvl 40
Typhlosion lvl 40

Almost there :33


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 23, 2010)

oh wow nintendo heartgold has been delayed here since the game crashes when you boot it up.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Mar 23, 2010)

i get soulsliver


----------



## Mαri (Mar 23, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> i get soulsliver



Have fun 

Any advice for Clair?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2010)

Her toughest Pokemon will be Kingdra. Just be sure to hit it with your strongest attacks, seeing as it's only weak to Dragon type moves. You'll just have to ram through it.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 23, 2010)

If you had kangaskhan from the Pokewalker, you might have an easier time, I heard someone here use that for their Clair battle.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Mar 23, 2010)

Mαri said:


> Have fun
> 
> Any advice for Clair?



I get I don't got yet


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2010)

I really feel like battling some of the people here for kicks, especially the people with levels higher than mine.


----------



## valerian (Mar 23, 2010)

2 days to go


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 23, 2010)

Awesome :33

I'm back guys  I was out of internet. I haven't actually played much though, I've been sick


----------



## delirium (Mar 23, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I really feel like battling some of the people here for kicks, especially the people with levels higher than mine.



Wanna battle in-games?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2010)

Welcome back Evee. 



delirium said:


> Wanna battle in-games?



Sure.  Can we do it tomorrow though? I'm kind of in the middle of traversing up Mt. Silver, and I have to get off the comp in like 10 minutes.


----------



## delirium (Mar 23, 2010)

Sounds good. I need to put the game down anyway and start studying for a test


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 23, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Welcome back Evee.



I <3 you too my lil pet pek

I got both games. I've only played HG for like 5 mins


----------



## Tyler (Mar 24, 2010)

Is it necessary to get both HG and SS? I remember my mom bought both Diamond and Pearl, and I only played Pearl. I played Diamond, but for like 5 minutes lol. Pearl was my main game.


How do you manage playing both games of the same exact thing?


----------



## Akuma (Mar 24, 2010)

tyler said:


> Is it necessary to get both HG and SS? I remember my mom bought both Diamond and Pearl, and I only played Pearl. I played Diamond, but for like 5 minutes lol. Pearl was my main game.
> 
> 
> How do you manage playing both games of the same exact thing?



Trading yourself Is what I do with both games, Plus U can get 2 super cool action figures from gamestop


----------



## Tyler (Mar 24, 2010)

Akuma said:


> Trading yourself Is what I do with both games, Plus U can get 2 super cool action figures from gamestop



No thanks on the little kids meal toys. But I forgot about trading the version exclusives. But then again, you can get them all from Platinum.


----------



## Akuma (Mar 24, 2010)

tyler said:


> No thanks on the little kids meal toys. But I forgot about trading the version exclusives. But then again, you can get them all from Platinum.



True, I guess I also did it for nostalgia


----------



## Shiron (Mar 24, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Red is a beast. I had 4 lvl 100 Pokemon on my team and still had a pretty rough time defeating him. :S
> 
> His Charizard took out my lvl 100 Deoxys with my attack (Flare Blitz)


Really? I didn't have that much trouble with him--I had a Level 100 Electivire, Level 100 Kyogre, and a Magmortar in the high-80's (at least; not sure what level I got it too offhand) on my team, and I really had no problem with him--he was pretty easy in fact. The only Pokemon of his that actually even survived an attack was his Snorlax, I believe--the rest were OHKO'd. Of course, that could deal with the fact that my Electivire was EV trained (although I'm pretty sure I messed up its EVs somewhere along the line, but it's mostly right, I think) and had a moveset of Thunderpunch/Earthquake/Brick Break/Ice Punch (and in the case of Pikachu, despite it being his strongest Pokemon, it's also the frailest, so it was no particular trouble), but still... Having done that in HG has me now almost wanting to level up the team I was using in the Johto Gyms (Feraligatr/Weepinbel/Fearow/Growlithe/Kangaskhan/Magneton, before I brought over those heavity hitters) and fight Red with them, as it wasn't very satisfying (but I don't have the time or will to actually do so).

Although, his Charizard taking out your Deoxys really doesn't surprise me, especially if it was in anything but Defense Form, which would mean it would be extremely frail (other than Defense, Deoxys's forms don't have good defenses at all, especially Deoxys-Attack), and thus quite easy for Red's Pokemon to take down.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 24, 2010)

WOAH I just did the Arceus event. that was WACKED.


----------



## Rick (Mar 24, 2010)

Where do you find a firestone?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 24, 2010)

MOE said:


> Where do you find a firestone?



I know you can get one for placing first in the Bug Catching Contest, but that thing is BS. I caught a Scyther, and didn't even place. A Caterpie took first.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 24, 2010)

You get it from the pokeathlon shop every tuesday.


----------



## Twinsen (Mar 24, 2010)

I've already planned my whole team out lol. Their natures, ev training, moveset... I'm gonna be playing this game for a loong time since I'm pretty much a perfectionist.

Here's what's it's hopefully gonna be at the end.

*Gallade* (518) (Adamant) EV-> (32HP/240Atk/236Spe) *~*(284HP/380Atk/165Def/140SpA/265SpD/255Spe) 100Lvl.
-_Close Combat_
-_Night Slash_
-_Psycho Cut_
-_Swords Dance_
*Starmie* (535) (Modest) EV-> (4HP/252SpA/252Spe) *~*(260HP/160Atk/205Def/328SpA/205SpD/329Spe) 100Lvl.
-_Ice Beam_
-_Surf_
-_Thunderbolt_
-_Psychic_
*Salamence* (600) (Naive) EV-> (56Atk/228SpA/224Spe) *~*(330HP/320Atk/195Def/312SpA/175SpD/321Spe) 100Lvl.
-_Earthquake_
-_Draco Meteor_
-_Flamethrower_
-_Dragon Claw_
*Crobat* (535) (Jolly) EV-> (16Def/16SpD/236Atk/240Spe) *~*(310HP/274Atk/200Def/150SpA/200SpD/390Spe) 100Lvl.
-_Roost_
-_Fly_
-_Cross Poison_
-_Mean Look_
*Lucario* (525) (Modest) EV-> (4HP/252SpA/252Spe) *~*(282HP/225Atk/175Def/361SpA/175SpD/279Spe) 100Lvl.
-_Aura Sphere_
-_Vacuum Wave_
-_Calm Mind_
-_Shadow Ball_
*Togekiss* (545) (Modest) EV-> (216HP/76SpD/136SpA/56Def/24Spe) *~*(365HP/120Atk/240Def/337SpA/285SpD/202Spe) 100Lvl.
-_Air Slash_
-_Nasty Plot_
-_Roost_
-_Tri Attack_

Stats are probably gonna vary by 5-10 because I counted all their stats there with IV's as 31.

And I doubt I'll even play competitively lol.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2010)

So, I beat Red last night. I have to say... he was kind of easy. He didn't put up the fight I thought he would. Oh well though. Here's the team I beat him with.

Feraligatr level 63
Ampharos level 64
Weavile level 64
Heracross level 62
Houndoom level 63
Gliscor level 63


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 24, 2010)

It be great if Red had a team upgrade after you beat him


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2010)

His entire team would probably be level 100.


----------



## Rache (Mar 24, 2010)

YES ITS FINALLY OUT IN AUSTRALIA. Going to get my copy today :33


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 24, 2010)

Congrats  I've neglected to catch Lugia 

Love the set by the way


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 24, 2010)

ARRRRRGGGHHHH GETTING BLUES NUMBER IS SO DAMN ANNOYTING!!


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 24, 2010)

I just beat Clair, that last poke was hell to take down (twice, since she uses full restore on it...it smacked the smile right off of my face when i had left it with a sliver of health after about 5 minutes of struggling) but my magneton came through with his combination of thunder wave, flash and magnet bomb in the end. All in all this is still very fun to play even ingame. Oh and that gyarados she starts up with is a beast...it took 4 solarbeams from my weepingbell (i slept it, after using sunny day which both makes solarbeam 1-turn and doubles my poke's speed from it's ability) and didn't faint.

Oh and somehow my Feraligatr has similar attack and special attack (all his stats are pretty much the same which suits his style as a bulky sweeper, his speed is kinda low but he knows agility so it makes up for that) so i'll be actually using Water Canon this time around, this will be the second time i ever bother with these types of moves and well...it's fun to play like a noob sometimes lol.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 24, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> I just beat Clair, that last poke was hell to take down (twice, since she uses full restore on it...it smacked the smile right off of my face when i had left it with a sliver of health after about 5 minutes of struggling) but my magneton came through with his combination of thunder wave, flash and magnet bomb in the end. All in all this is still very fun to play even ingame. Oh and that gyarados she starts up with is a beast...it took 4 solarbeams from my weepingbell (i slept it, after using sunny day which both makes solarbeam 1-turn and doubles my poke's speed from it's ability) and didn't faint.
> 
> Oh and somehow my Feraligatr has similar attack and special attack (all his stats are pretty much the same which suits his style as a bulky sweeper, his speed is kinda low but he knows agility so it makes up for that) so i'll be actually using Water Canon this time around, this will be the second time i ever bother with these types of moves and well...it's fun to play like a noob sometimes lol.



I'm about to beat Clair now  .


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 24, 2010)

Just beat Blue earlier and I'm using the GB Sounds for nostalgia. Oh, Goldenrod...

Anyway, so last weekend I beat the Elite Four in one go and I am amazed at how awesome Lapras is. Lance's underleveled Dragonite was a pain in the ass, but Lapras stood up to it. She was LV37, Dragonite at LV49. Lapras took a Thunderbolt full on and survived. Also, it seemed that every time I used Ice Beam on it, Dragonite still stands with 1 HP left. 

Question, BTW. Can Leftovers be found in-game aside from Snorlax?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 24, 2010)

I haven't taken on the e4 yet, haven't had the time. I dunno bout Leftovers, I can't remember ;< (love the set by the way )


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 24, 2010)

That pic from which the avatar is taken is hilarious. They got Vanilla down perfectly .


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 24, 2010)

I just got my ass handed to me by Morty and his Gengar.

I need to level my Pokes up a couple more.


----------



## Emigan (Mar 24, 2010)

Tomorrow! (Well, tomorrow in 30 minutes) pek
Holy shit, I'm rather excited.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 24, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> I just got my ass handed to me by Morty and his Gengar.
> 
> I need to level my Pokes up a couple more.



My Magmar downed him with 2 fireblasts .


----------



## Mαri (Mar 24, 2010)

I just beat Clair. My Pidgeot was soloing her Gyarados, and 2 dragonaires until it got to her Kingdra. It downed every pokemon I had, until she was in the red, and I used a quick attack with my Furret  . Anyway, just got passed the Dragons Den, and got my Master ball. I'm off to catch Lugia  .

Current Party :

Pidgeot lvl 41
Haunter lvl 41
Ampharos lvl 41
Typhlosion lvl 41
Corsola lvl 40
Furret lvl 40


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 24, 2010)

Where is the master ball? I didn't get it lol.

Oh and i won't be wasting it on Lugia, it's for Latios .


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 24, 2010)

Emigan said:


> Tomorrow! (Well, tomorrow in 30 minutes) pek
> Holy shit, I'm rather excited.



You going for a midnight release?



Dreikoo said:


> My Magmar downed him with 2 fireblasts .



All my Pokes are at level 25, I'm going to get them to level 30 and then lay his Gengar to rest.


----------



## Emigan (Mar 24, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Where is the master ball? I didn't get it lol.
> 
> Oh and i won't be wasting it on Lugia, it's for Latios .



Apparently, you get it from Prof. Elm after the 8th Gym Leader.



Black Wraith said:


> You going for a midnight release?



Nope, pre-ordered it for delivery, so hopefully it's delivered on release day


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh, right, i have gotten his call and saved and stopped playing cause i got hungry so i bet that's what i'll be getting from him.


> All my Pokes are at level 25, I'm going to get them to level 30 and then lay his Gengar to rest.


My magmar was 21 when he beat him lol. What kind of strategy are you using?


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 24, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Oh, right, i have gotten his call and saved and stopped playing cause i got hungry so i bet that's what i'll be getting from him.
> 
> My magmar was 21 when he beat him lol. What kind of strategy are you using?



Hit it with all my best attacks. Which aren't very good.

I need to get me some good TM's.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 24, 2010)

Goldenrod store has the 120 power moves and light screen, also try using normal types which will prevent him from using his ghost moves.

What is your team? That whole gym wasn't challenging against my magmar which i caught in the burned building at lvl 16 lol.


----------



## Kek (Mar 24, 2010)

My Crobat destroyed Morty's team with it's Bite.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 24, 2010)

Growlith, Bayleaf, Larvitar, Skarmory, Quagsire and Dratini.


----------



## Emigan (Mar 24, 2010)

What are all of your flyers in this game?
I'm thinking of getting a Swablu for that, but are there any other decent ones in HG?


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 24, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Growlith, Bayleaf, Larvitar, Skarmory, Quagsire and Dratini.



Oh, i see why you're having trouble, larvitar and dratini are like empty slots due to their speed and you picked the starter without a fire move that owns or a dark physical move.

My advice would be, set up light screen with bayleaf. Lessen his stats with skarmory and larvitar if you have such moves (like screech) and try to do most of your damage from bite with growlithe. Maybe get a fire stone from pokeathlon and evolve it if you can't handle him still.





> What are all of your flyers in this game?
> I'm thinking of getting a Swablu for that, but are there any other decent ones in HG?


I had fearow for a while but i replaced him with my togetic. It has yawn, wish, fly and protect as well as crazy high Sdef. He's ideal for catching pokes and i plan on using him for Lugia .


----------



## Mαri (Mar 24, 2010)

Kek said:


> My Crobat destroyed Morty's team with it's Bite.



I never really understood why Bite is affective on Ghost Pokemon


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 24, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Oh, i see why you're having trouble, larvitar and dratini are like empty slots due to their speed and you picked the starter without a fire move that owns or a dark physical move.
> 
> My advice would be, set up light screen with bayleaf. Lessen his stats with skarmory and larvitar if you have such moves (like screech) and try to do most of your damage from bite with growlithe. Maybe get a fire stone from pokeathlon and evolve it if you can't handle him still.



I don't like using defensive or stat moves for in game pokes because most of the time they're a waste of space.

I too think Growlithe will be the one to take him down.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 24, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> I don't like using defensive or stat moves for in game pokes because most of the time they're a waste of space.
> 
> I too think Growlithe will be the one to take him down.



They're cheap, just replace something and then learn over it when you level up a tad. They're not HMs lol.

Oh and some of those moves own. Just using attack moves is not the best strategy. Light screen cuts all special damage by half. It'll own for you.





> I never really understood why Bite is affective on Ghost Pokemon


Bite has been dark for quite a while now. You may be remembering the ancient times when it used to be normal lol.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2010)

Just recently caught Suicune. I wanted to catch it in a Love Ball, so I did.  Quiet nature. Not bad, but I really wanted Bold nature. Oh well.


----------



## Kek (Mar 24, 2010)

One time I saw Entei twice in the same day.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 24, 2010)

I ran into entei about 3 minutes after the burned tower event lol.


----------



## SPN (Mar 24, 2010)

I hate those pussy dogs, but the rest of the game is fantastic.


----------



## Altron (Mar 24, 2010)

Entei was like the easiest to catch for me. Raikou was the hardest one to get. >_>


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 24, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> I ran into entei about 3 minutes after the burned tower event lol.



Same here except with Raikou


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 24, 2010)

SPN said:


> I hate those pussy dogs, but the rest of the game is fantastic.



Even the lovely Suicune?


----------



## Mαri (Mar 24, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Same here except with Raikou



Geez, you guys too?


----------



## SPN (Mar 24, 2010)

Shiranui said:


> Even the lovely Suicune?



Well I like them, I just hate how the run away all the time.


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 24, 2010)

Ah, I understand now.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 24, 2010)

Suicune is my fave


----------



## Kek (Mar 24, 2010)

What is a good moveset for Bellossom/Politoad?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 24, 2010)

I love Politoed, but I've never had one  so I wouldn't know :<


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 24, 2010)

Politoad was the shit back in the day. He was the only poke with belly drum.


----------



## Artistic Shinobi (Mar 24, 2010)

One of those would be best.


----------



## valerian (Mar 24, 2010)

Typhlosion, Gliscor, Kingdra/Gyarados, Honchkrow/Noctowl, Scizor/Heracross, Ampharos.

And that's my team finally completed, and just in time too, seeing as the game comes out tomorrow here. 

The second choices are there just incase I can't get them the one's I originally wanted

Just wondering Kiri, have you got that Scyther yet? 

Holy shit, I forgot Politoed even existed.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 24, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> Question, BTW. Can Leftovers be found in-game aside from Snorlax?


In the Elite Four rematches after 16 badges, Koga gets a Swalot, which is holding Leftovers. Teach a Pokemon Thief, and you'll be able to steal them from him. And since it's the Elite Four, you can just keep challenging them again until you have all the Leftovers you want.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 24, 2010)

I took a break from the game after I beat the Elite 4 because I wanted to finish of Final Fantasy XIII and I had lots of school work. I'm cruising my way through Kanto trying to get all my pokemon to 60. Right now, I like where my team is at, I'll probably end up training a Houndoom and some other pokemon just for the shits. After I finish Kanto the big grind to fight Red begins. 

Lv. 60 Typhlosion
Lv. 56 Kingdra
Lv. 57 Ampharos
Lv. 55 Honchkrow
Lv. 57 Weaville
Lv. 60 Scizor


----------



## Black (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm a beast at Pokemon.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 25, 2010)

Just bagged myself a calm lugia with max HP IVs and 27 def ones. (first try too  )


----------



## Emigan (Mar 25, 2010)

pek
..That is all.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 25, 2010)

Emigan said:


> pek
> ..That is all.



Indeed .

(btw, every time i look at your sig i get the feeling that both of them are disapproving me...;_;...ah well...gotta try harder at impressing the seedra-person )


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 25, 2010)

I didn't know the Kanto elite 4 were not in this game. 
Karen is pretty hot but I miss Lorelei. Oh well.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 25, 2010)

I currently have a team of:

Typlosion Lv.55
Ampharos Lv.56
Tyranitar Lv. 57
Feraligatr Lv. 53
Gengar Lv. 54
Aerodactyl Lv. 53

and sometimes Dragonite Lv. 56.

Should I add a Weavile or Gallade to this team?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 25, 2010)

Anyone else attempted to evolve an Umbreon/Espeon in game? I keep saving after a haircut, setting the clock to 23:59, and repeating, but this Eevee still isn't happy enough. Guessing it has to be max?


----------



## Black (Mar 25, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Anyone else attempted to evolve an Umbreon/Espeon in game? I keep saving after a haircut, setting the clock to 23:59, and repeating, but this Eevee still isn't happy enough. Guessing it has to be max?



Well the haircut way is kinda slow.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 25, 2010)

Well, I can do a haircut every minute. What would be faster without leveling it?


----------



## Black (Mar 25, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Well, I can do a haircut every minute. What would be faster without leveling it?



you make sure it levels up after the haircut, right?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 25, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> I didn't know the Kanto elite 4 were not in this game.
> Karen is pretty hot but I miss Lorelei. Oh well.



Technically, Johto and Kanto share an E4. 3 years have passed though, so changes were likely to occur.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 25, 2010)

Lorelei is on one of the Sevii Isles and Agatha is secretly plotting the horrible murder of Professor Oak.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 25, 2010)

just bought silver

heartgold bugged making it impossible to boot.

also bought a new DSi special for it.

god I forgot how stupid the rival and trainers are.

"lol not bad for a weak guy".

dude I just used two moves to RAPE your pokemon.

and those trainers bragging about how tough they are

with their team of 2 lv2 caterpie


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 25, 2010)

Black said:


> you make sure it levels up after the haircut, right?



Yes, all my Eevee's are level 1, so after the haircut and save I go do a battle. If it doesn't evolve, I restart, and keep doing the haircut trick. I just miss the poketch app that tells you their happiness level.

Edit: D'uh, I'm right near the Soothe Bell. That should speed things up a lot.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 25, 2010)

So, I shall be progressively making a Normal-type team. The first member will be a Clefable. :3


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 25, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> So, I shall be progressively making a Normal-type team. The first member will be a Clefable. :3



Will you be using pory-z and Slaking? They're my fav norms .


----------



## Golbez (Mar 25, 2010)

Regigigas.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 25, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Regigigas.



Regigaygas.


----------



## Artistic Shinobi (Mar 25, 2010)

Snorlax > Normal types. lol


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 25, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> So, I shall be progressively making a Normal-type team. The first member will be a Clefable. :3



Keep us updated on who makes the cut ^^


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 25, 2010)

Just finished taking on the revamped Elite 4 after taking Red. They didn't level up as high as I had imagined. I guess I'll start the Spiky Pichu event next.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm about to take on the e4 for the first time.

Team looks something like:

40 Magneton
39 Feraligatr
36 Magmar
36 Togetic
35 Weepingbell
34 Gyarados

All caught ingame, nothing traded whatsoever .


----------



## K-deps (Mar 25, 2010)

I was on the ice path and realized that I really Typholsion more than Feraligator. So I'm seriously contemplating just restarting. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Black (Mar 25, 2010)

K-deps said:


> I was on the ice path and realized that I really Typholsion more than Feraligator. So I'm seriously contemplating just restarting. I don't know what to do.



Get an Arcanine


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 25, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Will you be using pory-z and Slaking? They're my fav norms .



I'd rather use Porygon2. I like it's overall design better, and it has better defenses. 



Golbez said:


> Regigigas.



There will be no gigas. 



Artistic Shinobi said:


> Snorlax > Normal types. lol



Snorlax is awesome. 



Caelus said:


> Keep us updated on who makes the cut ^^



I'm really thinking Clefable, Snorlax, Miltank, Porygon2, Ursaring and Dunsparce.  Or maybe something else besides Dunsparce.



K-deps said:


> I was on the ice path and realized that I really Typholsion more than Feraligator. So I'm seriously contemplating just restarting. I don't know what to do.



Houndoom. You must get one.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 25, 2010)

Woot, the e4 were fun to beat. My magneton did more work than i expected .


Oh and i'd have no way to beat lance if my feraligatr didn't have agility...without grinding like hell at least . My team ranged from 34-42 when they entered the hall of fame.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 25, 2010)

is there already a released nds emulator rom for soulsilver in english? :33

i mean i have one already but it's hell slow.  using desmume


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 25, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> is there already a released nds emulator rom for soulsilver in english? :33
> 
> i mean i have one already but it's hell slow.  using desmume



That one was the best I could find, and it was very slow.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 25, 2010)

** 

i'm getting bored with platinum lol


----------



## Kek (Mar 25, 2010)

K-deps said:


> I was on the ice path and realized that I really Typholsion more than Feraligator. So I'm seriously contemplating just restarting. I don't know what to do.



So you see the light.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 25, 2010)

Just finished the spikey ear Pichu event. It was rather boring. Now to the tedious task of moving 400+ pokemon over to Soul Silver.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 25, 2010)

@Kira, don't you think it's about time you change the title of this thread and remove the extras.

EDIT:
Done


----------



## Shiron (Mar 25, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> @Kira, don't you think it's about time you change the title of this thread and remove the extras.


Yeah... I really suppose it is about time that gets updated....
*Changes.*


----------



## Fr?t (Mar 25, 2010)

Shiron said:


> Where are you exactly? I believe the only thing you might need Rock Climb for is Mt. Silver if you're trying to face Red--beyond that, it's all entirely optional stuff, like the spots you can climb up in Digglet Cave and Cinnabar to get items.
> 
> But anyway, you get it from Prof. Oak in Pallet Town after you get all the badges.




Thanks so much!

But I'm afraid I've got another question... I'm at the point where I can't get to Cinnabar and there's a giant Snorlax in the way of another route (Digglet cave?). I think I need a Pokeflute now (going by my vague memories from Fire Red) but have no idea where to get it.

If you know where I can find it, or know what I'm _really _supposed to be doing next, could you help me out, please? I know I'm not providing much information here so if it's necessary, ask.

Thanks again. :33

P.S. I just caught Suicune. Does that help at all?


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 25, 2010)

Froot said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> But I'm afraid I've got another question... I'm at the point where I can't get to Cinnabar and there's a giant Snorlax in the way of another route (Digglet cave?). I think I need a Pokeflute now (going by my vague memories from Fire Red) but have no idea where to get it.
> 
> ...



From my memories of the originals you need to tune into a radio station in the Pokegear which has the Pokeflute music on.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 25, 2010)

Froot said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> But I'm afraid I've got another question... I'm at the point where I can't get to Cinnabar and there's a giant Snorlax in the way of another route (Digglet cave?). I think I need a Pokeflute now (going by my vague memories from Fire Red) but have no idea where to get it.
> 
> ...


In order to get the Pokeflute and get the Snorlax out of the way, you have to do the Power Plant part of the story. Head towards Cerulean City. Then, head to the eastern exit of Cerulean and head to the Power Plant. You'll find out that a Machine Part has been stolen from the Plant, causing Power to go out in parts of Kanto. After that, you'll be able to fight a Rocket Grunt in Cerulean, who stole the Part. Beat him, and get the Machine Part, which is hidden in the Cerulean Gym. Go to the Power Plant again, and the Power will be turned back on. Then make your way to Lavender Town (through the eastern exit of Saffaron), and go to the Radio Tower there. Talk to the person behind the desk, and they'll upgrade the Radio Card of your Pokegear, so that you can tune into the Pokeflute Station. Then just go to a Snorlax, slect the Pokeflute Station in your Pokegear, and it should wake up.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 25, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Technically, Johto and Kanto share an E4. 3 years have passed though, so changes were likely to occur.


That doesn't really make sense to me. Kanto and Johto are 2 different regions, they should have their own elite 4 and champion.

Anyway I beat Brock, Blaine, and Gary today, caught Articuno too. I can finally go on Mt. Silver, so I thought "Oh I'll swing by and beat the E4 and Lance again before I take Red on." I lost. 
Made it to Lance but wow they really stepped their game up, I think I'll hold off on Red until everyone is Lv80 at least.

My Team:
Feraligatr Lv64
Dragonite Lv61
Magmortar Lv64
Heracross Lv66
Donphan Lv63
Sceptile Lv62


----------



## mosdvious1 (Mar 25, 2010)

So I haven't played Pokemon since the Red, Blue and Yellow series. I did buy both Silver and Gold currently playing gold and I found a rare candy. Does any one know any way to multiply the amount like back on red blue and yellow?


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 25, 2010)

Rare candies are there when you need one more level for that evolution or move. If you were to use them as the sole means of leveling then your stuff would end up being weak.


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 25, 2010)

So who else thinks that the "GB Sounds" is the coolest thing that's ever happened to Pokemon?

Cuz it is.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 25, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> So who else thinks that the "GB Sounds" is the coolest thing that's ever happened to Pokemon?
> 
> Cuz it is.



Yeah, i made a post a few pages back about that sound you make when you walk against the wall being back.


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 25, 2010)

Holy crap, I have to try that.

And I just noticed that Vermillion's remix sounds absolutely nothing like the original. It's a nice tune musically, but it's a terrible remix. I guess it shouldn't even be counted as a remix....

I wonder why they did that?


----------



## valerian (Mar 25, 2010)

Today's the day


----------



## Akuma (Mar 26, 2010)

I tried to challenge myself the team I beat Red with

78 Typholsion
14 Machop
23 Noctowl
22 Seel
20 Krabby
3 Bellsprout

Yes It took a very long time, the other pokemon were just Hm slaves :/.


----------



## Piekage (Mar 26, 2010)

K-deps said:


> I was on the ice path and realized that I really Typholsion more than Feraligator. So I'm seriously contemplating just restarting. I don't know what to do.



You could trade for a Cyndaquil. I'm in the process of breeding my Typholsion for a Female, I could get you an extra.

Anyone know a good Grass type? My team is-

Togekiss Lv 51
Typhlosion Lv 55
Ho-Oh Lv 55 (Filler until I get Dratini/Bagon/Larvitar, not sure yet)
Machamp Lv 56
Gengar Lv57
Feraligatr Lv 58


----------



## valerian (Mar 26, 2010)

Jumpluff maybe?


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 26, 2010)

torterra is an awesome grass type. just be careful when battling with an ice type.


----------



## Piekage (Mar 26, 2010)

mosdvious1 said:


> So I haven't played Pokemon since the Red, Blue and Yellow series. I did buy both Silver and Gold currently playing gold and I found a rare candy. Does any one know any way to multiply the amount like back on red blue and yellow?



I'm pretty sure that glitch doesn't exist anymore. The only way to do so would be an Action Replay, but your Pokemon will be pretty weak if you Rare Candy them.


----------



## Daron (Mar 26, 2010)

I've been debating whether or not this new release of Pokemon is worth my spending about $200. (I would need to purchase the DS and Game.) 
Therefore I am in need of some feedback from the gamer-community. Is it worth the buck?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes it is

it is godwin.

and it has been confirmed HG and SS have been taken off the shelves in belgium and possible more countries in europe thanks to faulty HG games


----------



## Mαri (Mar 26, 2010)

I just caught Lugia a few hours ago, and am on my way to Kanto, training on Route 26. I finally found a grassland that actually challenges me, so I'll be there for awhile.

Current Party (in order of levels):

Corsola lvl 41
Ampharos lvl 42
Haunter lvl 42
Pidgeot lvl 42
Typhlosion lvl 43
Lugia lvl 45


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 26, 2010)

Daron said:


> I've been debating whether or not this new release of Pokemon is worth my spending about $200. (I would need to purchase the DS and Game.)
> Therefore I am in need of some feedback from the gamer-community. Is it worth the buck?



Buy it.

It's a great game and you'll love it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 26, 2010)

you know I always wondered

why are there like level 4-6 metapods and stuff.

it doesn't make sense


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey will someone help me out with something?
There is something I wanna try out, I need to battle.

It will be a quick 1 on 1 battle but bring 2 Pokemon, the 2nd 
being one you don't care about at all. The one to battle can be
whatever you want, just have it be a strong one. 

My FC is 3223 7783 4859


----------



## Kyo. (Mar 26, 2010)

pokewalker broke, feel from my trouser pocket.


son of a bitch


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 26, 2010)

Damn, battle frontier sure is addictive.

Haven't done shit since i unlocked it and i can only participate in 1/5 of the activities since my team is still in their mid 30s-low 40s. Rented pokemon surprisingly don't suck in this one.


Robert Haydn said:


> Hey will someone help me out with something?
> There is something I wanna try out, I need to battle.
> 
> It will be a quick 1 on 1 battle but bring 2 Pokemon, the 2nd
> ...



What do you wanna try? I may be able to answer your question without battling.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 26, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> What do you wanna try? I may be able to answer your question without battling.


Well I wanted it to be a surprise but I was going to try to catch your Pokemon. I have no idea if it would work but it sounded cool and no
one confirmed it if it works or not. I'd reurn it though. 
(That's what you bringing the 2nd Pokemon is for.)


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 26, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> Well I wanted it to be a surprise but I was going to try to catch your Pokemon. I have no idea if it would work but it sounded cool and no
> one confirmed it if it works or not. I'd reurn it though.
> (That's what you bringing the 2nd Pokemon is for.)



You can't access your items at all in wifi battles.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 26, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> You can't access your items at all in wifi battles.


I supposedly could if this worked.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 26, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> I supposedly could if this worked.



I'm not sure i understand what you mean here.

You mean you could catch it if you could access the items? Nah, you can't catch pokemon from other trainers. Just try using a pokeball in an ingame battle and see what happens.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 26, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> I'm not sure i understand what you mean here.
> 
> You mean you could catch it if you could access the items? Nah, you can't catch pokemon from other trainers. Just try using a pokeball in an ingame battle and see what happens.


I mean if this code I found actually works than I can use my bag during any battle and catch a trainer's Pokemon. I've tried it in the game already and it did allow me to catch NPC's Pokemon. Since you can always use your bag during in-game battles, I don't know yet if it would actually allow me to catch another human's Pokemon over a wi-fi battle. 

It already half-works, I want to know if it completely does. If people can jack your Pokemon during battle than I'm gonna want to know for sure if I have anything to worry about.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh so it's a hack? My innate purist nature prevents me from helping with hacks. :ho



Just try it out in the battle frontier, you can't use your items there either.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh yeah I forgot about the battle frontier, yes I'll try that. 
If it works than I'm not gonna be able to help but feel 
paranoid anytime I battle with a stranger.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 26, 2010)

Even if it were to work, if you just turned off your game i'm sure you'd still have your stuff. All this may do is make cloning a possibility again.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 26, 2010)

Your right.

Well I tried it at the battle tower and it worked. That still doesn't mean guarantee it would work online but I'm not worried anymore.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 26, 2010)

Well, we may have taken the long way around but at last we solved what was troubling you lol.


----------



## Twinsen (Mar 26, 2010)

Finally got the game today!!! But man it sure is frustrating to build the perfect team. I spent like half an hour trying to get a modest Cyndaquil and right now I've spent like an hour trying to catch a jolly Zubat, and 50% of them have serious nature... doesn't help that Geodude's keep popping up 90% of the time instead.

Oh well, gotta have patience.


----------



## Black (Mar 26, 2010)

Twinsen said:


> Finally got the game today!!! But man it sure is frustrating to build the perfect team. I spent like half an hour trying to get a modest Cyndaquil and right now I've spent like an hour trying to catch a jolly Zubat, and 50% of them have serious nature... doesn't help that Geodude's keep popping up 90% of the time instead.
> 
> Oh well, gotta have patience.



Wow you look for good natures during the playthrough?


----------



## Twinsen (Mar 26, 2010)

Black said:


> Wow you look for good natures during the playthrough?



Yeah. This is the first time I'm gonna EV train my pokemons, never done it before. Or rather I didn't even know about ev training and IV's and all that stuff until just recently.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2010)

EV training should usually be done after you've finished playing through the main storyline. In game teams are irrelevant.


----------



## Augors (Mar 26, 2010)

Twinsen said:


> Yeah. This is the first time I'm gonna EV train my pokemons, never done it before. Or rather I didn't even know about ev training and IV's and all that stuff until just recently.


EV Training is the way to go.

Don't forget today is friday. You'll get a Lapras.<3

EDIT: Does anyone have the list of areas to EV train in HG/SS yet?


----------



## Vanity (Mar 26, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> EV training should usually be done after you've finished playing through the main storyline. In game teams are irrelevant.



Why is that? I haven't finished my game but I'm EV training mine since I don't want to have to fix their stats with berries and stuff later.


----------



## Rhythmic (Mar 26, 2010)

Didn't EV train on my first playthrough but I'm currently doing it on my 2nd one. Just focusing on Spd and P/S atks though.

For those EV training on Atks and Spd, Spd Poliwag/Poliwhirl= surf by bellsprout tower, P atksGoldeen/Seaking= Route 42, and S atks Flaafy/Girafarig=Route 43.

You'll just encounter Poliwag/Poliwhirl and Goldeen/Seaking in their respective spot/route. No other pokes popping up to slow you down.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 26, 2010)

Why is it bad to already EV train? Seriously.

I got some good natures on some stuff so I want them to be EV trained already.


----------



## Black (Mar 26, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Why is it bad to already EV train? Seriously.
> 
> I got some good natures on some stuff so I want them to be EV trained already.



It's kind of a waste of time really, since evs are only really needed in the battle frontier or online.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 26, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Why is that? I haven't finished my game but I'm EV training mine since I don't want to have to fix their stats with berries and stuff later.


Pretty much because you start off with a limited amount of Pokemon available, making it difficult to EV train certain Pokemon correctly early on in the game (like... ones that want Special Defense have to wait a bit). Beyond there, it's also that when you're playing through the game, you're forced to fight Gym Leaders and certain trainers (and stuff like the Rival Battle, where you only have your starter), which can mess up your EV training if you're not prepared for it/haven't finished EV'ing them by then. It's just much easier and reliable to EV train Pokemon (without something like that affecting it) after you've already taken care of all that stuff (and thus not have to worry about it) and have the whole map open to you, so most people prefer to do it after they've beaten the game.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2010)

Just spent my afternoon capturing 60 fodder pokemon to trade to Platinum and moved all of my legendaries onto Soul Silver. It's going to be a long road to finish up my pokedex.


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh yeah, my Arbok found a Shiny Leaf


----------



## Twinsen (Mar 26, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> EV training should usually be done after you've finished playing through the main storyline. In game teams are irrelevant.



Yeah but it's good to get the right natures early on so you can breed them with the everstone.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 26, 2010)

Well while those of you in the US are getting close to completing your Pokedexes those of us in the UK (that didn't import from overseas) are just getting started.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 26, 2010)

wow some people are hardcore pokefanatics. 

i never even dreamed of completing my pokedex. but that's because i don't have the means.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 26, 2010)

Shiron said:


> Pretty much because you start off with a limited amount of Pokemon available, making it difficult to EV train certain Pokemon correctly early on in the game (like... ones that want Special Defense have to wait a bit). Beyond there, it's also that when you're playing through the game, you're forced to fight Gym Leaders and certain trainers (and stuff like the Rival Battle, where you only have your starter), which can mess up your EV training if you're not prepared for it/haven't finished EV'ing them by then. It's just much easier and reliable to EV train Pokemon (without something like that affecting it) after you've already taken care of all that stuff (and thus not have to worry about it) and have the whole map open to you, so most people prefer to do it after they've beaten the game.



Well I've beat the first 4 gyms and have access to Pokemon that can give me EVs for any stat.

Yeah my first few Pokemon obviously didn't get that chance. Like my Feraligatr will have some EVs it shouldn't have but it doesn't have the perfect nature anyway. I kept it mostly because it was a female one.

My Jolteon and Flareon are being EV trained though along with my Wailmer.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 26, 2010)

I haven't battled the e4 yet. I haven't had the time, but I might get to do that today 

Oh, and what's a good nature for Feraligatr?


----------



## Kek (Mar 26, 2010)

I completed my pokedex in Emerald. pek


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 26, 2010)

Off-topic! 
...........
 Jk, congrats :33 I dunno how many Pokes I have caught in SS


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 26, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well I've beat the first 4 gyms and have access to Pokemon that can give me EVs for any stat.
> 
> Yeah my first few Pokemon obviously didn't get that chance. Like my Feraligatr will have some EVs it shouldn't have but it doesn't have the perfect nature anyway. I kept it mostly because it was a female one.
> 
> My Jolteon and Flareon are being EV trained though along with my Wailmer.



EV training without breeding for movesets and inheriting IVs like it is now possible is a waste of time. Also, since you're ingame you don't have access for held items that speed up the EVing process nor do you have access to pokerus. You're basically taking more time than you'd need.

It's not about correcting your team with berries either, the ingame team will be just that and you just ignore it later and breed/EV new stuff for competitive use.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm stuck.

How the hell do I get to Jasmine in the lighthouse? The stairs don't reach and the elevator takes me up to her but I can't open the door.


----------



## Kek (Mar 26, 2010)

On the last floor taking the stairs, there's a doorway to the right, only you can't see the door itself-just the light coming through it. I had trouble with that too.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks. I've found it.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 26, 2010)

Kek said:


> On the last floor taking the stairs, there's a doorway to the right, only you can't see the door itself-just the light coming through it. I had trouble with that too.



I figured it out relatively quickly. I tried the stairs first and then the elevator. I went back to the stairs and figured it was one of the lights that resembled windows  So how far are you guys? :3


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 26, 2010)

Started yesterday, haven't played Pokemon since Crystal. Soul Silver brings back so many good memories and adding new ones 

Quilava lvl 32 for now. Just beat Morty.


----------



## Kek (Mar 26, 2010)

I just beat Pryce and I'm now going against Team Rocket in the Radio Tower. 

Quilava level 32
Poliwhirl level 29
Ampharos level 33
Gloom level 28 
Crobat level 30
Eevee level 22


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 26, 2010)

Is Quilava the only one on your team?

I need to go through the routes to get to Victory road and take on the e4. I haven't got to play that much sadly


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 26, 2010)

I play Pokemon... differently. I usually catch a Pidgey and train it until I find a day-care where I dump it  Then I focus on the main for a while, before actually forming a team


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 26, 2010)

I am currently acquiring all the legendaries. After I'm done trading all the ones that can't be obtained in HG/SS from my Platinum, I'm going to go hunt Entei. He's the last legendary beast I need to catch. Then I'll go catch Mewtwo as the last legendary I need.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 26, 2010)

I caught Mewtwo and Zapdos today, I'm gonna go after Moltres, Lugia, and Kyogre later tonight and I think that will be it for the legends I can catch in Heat Gold. I don't know how I'll get a Groudon for Rayquaza but I'll think about it later. 

I heard Palkia, Dialga, and Giratina were also in this game how do you get them?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> wow some people are hardcore pokefanatics.
> 
> i never even dreamed of completing my pokedex. but that's because i don't have the means.



I'll certainly complete my pokedex for Soul Silver. I was close with Platinum, but now my focus has shifted over to SS and moving 400+ pokemon over there.

*EDIT:*



Robert Haydn said:


> I caught Mewtwo and Zapdos today, I'm gonna go after Moltres, Lugia, and Kyogre later tonight and I think that will be it for the legends I can catch in Heat Gold. I don't know how I'll get a Groudon for Rayquaza but I'll think about it later.
> 
> *I heard Palkia, Dialga, and Giratina were also in this game how do you get them?*



You have to possess a (Event) special Arceus that was given away with the 12th movie. You then have to take that Arceus to the Sinjoh ruins where you'll run into Cynthia who will tell you that Arceus has the ability to create certain pokemon: Palkia, Dialga, and Giratina, all of which are at level 1. You can choose one of those pokemon. 

The event can be done *twice*. Once with the special event Arceus and the other one with the Arceus you captured at the Hall of origin in Sinnoh.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 26, 2010)

I'll definitely be completing my Pokedex too. I want to trade as little as possible though. I just traded over the legendaries that can't be obtained in HG/SS, as I think most everything else is obtainable aside from Pokemon that specifically evolve in D/P/Pt, like Magneton into Magnezone, Nosepass into Probopass, etc.


----------



## Kek (Mar 26, 2010)

Damn it. 

You'd think after raising it 22 levels while holding a Soothe Bell would make an Eevee evolve, guess not.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 26, 2010)

I swear, Attract is fixed. My pokemon are constantly immobilized by love. My Espeon is my only female (kind of fitting, I consider it girly), and I used attract on a Mr. Mime. You'd think he was from a trailer park, cause I've never seen someone in love spam double slap so much. >.>


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 26, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I swear, Attract is fixed. My pokemon are constantly immobilized by love. My Espeon is my only female (kind of fitting, I consider it girly), and I used attract on a Mr. Mime. *You'd think he was from a trailer park, cause I've never seen someone in love spam double slap so much.* >.>



Oh my God, flawless victory.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 26, 2010)

Got my copy of SS today 

Picked Cyndaquil


----------



## Kek (Mar 26, 2010)

So where is the guy that teaches past moves in exchange for Heart Scales in HG/SS?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 26, 2010)

Blackthorn City.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 26, 2010)

Where do you get Heartscales? I haven't found a single one :<


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 26, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Where do you get Heartscales? I haven't found a single one :<



Beautiful Beach (Pokewalker) search for items after 2k steps. Rare.

Pokethlon on Wednesday/Sunday, after National Dex. 1000p.

Also, Rock Smash'ing has a rare chance of one popping up.



On the topic of asking:

Does anyone have an action replay? I've never used hacked pokemon, but I feel so bad for denying Flareon for being sucky. If anyone could make me a custom one (custom moves), I have 4 moves in mind. Just PM or VM me.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Vanity (Mar 27, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> EV training without breeding for movesets and inheriting IVs like it is now possible is a waste of time. Also, since you're ingame you don't have access for held items that speed up the EVing process nor do you have access to pokerus. You're basically taking more time than you'd need.
> 
> It's not about correcting your team with berries either, the ingame team will be just that and you just ignore it later and breed/EV new stuff for competitive use.



Well I've never been good at figuring out the IV part so I don't breed much for it.

And the Macho Brace is available pretty early on if you trade for that Machop in the game.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 27, 2010)

Any tips on how to get Blue's number?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 27, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Does anyone have an action replay? I've never used hacked pokemon, but I feel so bad for denying Flareon for being sucky. If anyone could make me a custom one (custom moves), I have 4 moves in mind. Just PM or VM me.



Ask Jason (Death-kun)


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 27, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Ask Jason (Death-kun)



His is messed up


----------



## Altron (Mar 27, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Any tips on how to get Blue's number?


You have to show Blue's Sister a pokemon that has a high happiness/friendship rating 5 times before you can get Blue's number, I believe.

Anyways Evolved my Tyranitar in HG after training it all afternoon at Mt. Mortar.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 27, 2010)

Caelus said:


> His is messed up



No it isn't. He said he's gonna start taking requests again on Skype.

And that was tonight, so he hasn't lied or anything.


----------



## Emigan (Mar 27, 2010)

Hells yeah! HeartGold has just arrived pek
Gonna get right on it now.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 27, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Where do you get Heartscales? I haven't found a single one :<



Really? I have like 6 or 7 

/pokewalker on beautiful beach

I left off training yesterday in front of the Indigo Plateau. Does the rival come and challenge you before you go in, or is he the champion?

Current Party:
Lugia lvl 46
Pidgeot lvl 45
Ampharos lvl 45
Haunter lvl 44
Corsola lvl 44
Typhlosion lvl 44


----------



## valerian (Mar 27, 2010)

I'll be getting the game on Tuesday


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 27, 2010)

Going to catch Mewtwo now. He's the last legendary I need to have them all.


----------



## Fr?t (Mar 27, 2010)

Shiron said:


> In order to get the Pokeflute and get the Snorlax out of the way, you have to do the Power Plant part of the story. Head towards Cerulean City. Then, head to the eastern exit of Cerulean and head to the Power Plant. You'll find out that a Machine Part has been stolen from the Plant, causing Power to go out in parts of Kanto. After that, you'll be able to fight a Rocket Grunt in Cerulean, who stole the Part. Beat him, and get the Machine Part, which is hidden in the Cerulean Gym. Go to the Power Plant again, and the Power will be turned back on. Then make your way to Lavender Town (through the eastern exit of Saffaron), and go to the Radio Tower there. Talk to the person behind the desk, and they'll upgrade the Radio Card of your Pokegear, so that you can tune into the Pokeflute Station. Then just go to a Snorlax, slect the Pokeflute Station in your Pokegear, and it should wake up.



Oh, it's that easy? Because I did everything up to the Team Rocket Grunt part, and I even have he radio thing... I just didn't bother to use it.

So thanks to both of those who helped.



Dreikoo said:


> Rare candies are there when you need one more level for that evolution or move. If you were to use them as the sole means of leveling then your stuff would end up being weak.



I'd heard that, which is why I now have 13 Rare Candies rotting in my bag 



Akuma said:


> Yes It took a very long time, the other pokemon were just Hm slaves :/.



HM slaves.  I thought I was the only one.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 27, 2010)

> I'd heard that, which is why I now have 13 Rare Candies rotting in my bag


Yeah, i save mine too. I'll use one here and there if something is about to evolve but that's rare.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 27, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Yeah, i save mine too. I'll use one here and there if something is about to evolve but that's rare.



I never use rare candies. I sell them. You get a lot of money for them.


----------



## Ishamael (Mar 27, 2010)

Just caught Suicune! Redid the battle three times before I was finally satisfied with its nature. I'm probably gonna try and do the three birds next, the only one who's nature I'm really gonna care for is Zapdos.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 27, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> No it isn't. He said he's gonna start taking requests again on Skype.
> 
> And that was tonight, so he hasn't lied or anything.



Wait... what?  Technically it is, because my computer won't detect my AR anymore when I plug it in. So there's no way for me to copypaste those massive AR codes made by Pokesav onto my AR. It would take forever to manually input the codes. The only requests I was taking last night was cloning HG Kyogre and SS Groudon, because the AR code to clone Pokemon was two lines long. 

So... yeah. 

Sorry for not being clear on that.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 27, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I never use rare candies. I sell them. You get a lot of money for them.



I'm never in need of money enough to sell them. If you just sell the items meant to be sold and the status upping drinks (protien, carbos, etc) and don't burn a fortune on TMs or potions and whatnot you should always have enough cash.

After buying a whopping 30 ultraballs in overpeparing for lugia i still was left with over 50k at my mom's bank lol.

Oh and after getting the amulet coin you're basically set for life. Each one of the kimono girls payed me over 9k upon their loss.


----------



## Kek (Mar 27, 2010)

I always have enough cash.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 27, 2010)

Just had to share this info with everyone, cause it made me rofl



> When Trump Card is used with 1 PP remaining by an Eevee with the Adaptability ability, whilst holding a Silk Scarf and being boosted by the Helping Hand move of a tag battle partner, it will have a base Power of 720, one of the highest possible.


----------



## Kek (Mar 27, 2010)

Eevee is superior. 

So lets say I'm looking for Heart Scales on the pokewalker, if I have 4000+ steps, does that mean I'll only get Big Pearls or can I get all the other items too? Because I just got 4 Big Pearls in a row.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 27, 2010)

Kek said:


> Eevee is superior.
> 
> So lets say I'm looking for Heart Scales on the pokewalker, if I have 4000+ steps, does that mean I'll only get Big Pearls or can I get all the other items too? Because I just got 4 Big Pearls in a row.



No, you should still get them, cause they are all listed as 2000+, 4000+, etc.


----------



## Kek (Mar 27, 2010)

Hmm, now I'm pat 5000 steps and all I get are Dive Balls. 

How do you reset the step counter? I'll just do that, and get to 2000 steps - that way there'll be a better chance of getting them.


----------



## Rache (Mar 27, 2010)

Kek said:


> Hmm, now I'm pat 5000 steps and all I get are Dive Balls.
> 
> How do you reset the step counter? I'll just do that, and get to 2000 steps - that way there'll be a better chance of getting them.



Take out the battery, you will lose your steps and volts but keep the pokemon.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 27, 2010)

All my steps combined are 27,825


----------



## Emigan (Mar 27, 2010)

How far through the game do you get an Eevee?


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 27, 2010)

Emigan said:


> How far through the game do you get an Eevee?



4ish badges i think. Basically, once bill tells you he's visiting his home in goldenrod you go there and he'll give it to you.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 27, 2010)

Which you can do after obtaining the 3rd badge


----------



## Emigan (Mar 27, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> 4ish badges i think. Basically, once bill tells you he's visiting his home in goldenrod you go there and he'll give it to you.



Thank you! Umbreon, here I come pek

Also, is it worth waiting to evolve Cyndaquil into Quilava, to learn moves quicker? Or should I just evolve it at level 14?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 27, 2010)

I say evolve it  but that's just me


----------



## Emigan (Mar 27, 2010)

Okay, I've got it on the evolving screen now, so I wont cancel it  You helped me decide.
I'm gonna miss Cyndaquil, but hell, Quilava is one of my favorites


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 27, 2010)

You can teach it fireblast when you reach goldenrod. You don't really care for most of it's innate moves after that lol.





> Which you can do after obtaining the 3rd badge


 Aww hush, 4ish is close enough of an estimate .


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 27, 2010)

Now that I've captured all the legendaries, I am finally training my Cleffa now. =w=


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 27, 2010)

Silly pet  I still need to go through that route and victory road. I haven't been playing


----------



## Kno7 (Mar 28, 2010)

So I'm past victory road and I just beat my rival very easily, But I don't think I'm ready for the E4 just yet, since I've been slacking on my leveling, spamming max repels anywhere I can.

Current Party:
Typhlosion lvl 42
Ampharos lvl 42
Crobat lvl 35
Gyarados lvl 36

Currently training a lvl 29 dratini and I have a eevee I'm thinking of evolving to an espeon.
Decent enough to take down the E4 with a little training? Any suggestions for replacements?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 28, 2010)

Sounds good to me :3


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 28, 2010)

Up to Red Gyarados.

Main pokemon is Typhlosion lvl 39 and he kicks ass 

Once i get Dratini from the Dragon's Den i'm gonna train it and use it to solo the Elite Four and Lance.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 28, 2010)

Just took down Clair, epic battle. My Glaceon shrugged off a Fire Blast to take down her last Dragonair, but Kingdra proved to be the real badass. With Jolteon, Glaceon, and Vaporeon down, it was up to Leaf, Umb, and Esp to drop him. Umb toyed with it, Leaf managed to get off a razor leaf, and I knew I was screwed being stuck with Espeon only..

but then Espeon dodges a Hyper Beam, and crits with a Psywave to win in. That's my girl! ^____^


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 28, 2010)

Fuck yeah Jolly natured Red Gyarados.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 28, 2010)

I need to check mine and see what it is  Was yours a girl too?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 28, 2010)

A male


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 28, 2010)

Mine is a girl and I didn't even try for one


----------



## Rache (Mar 28, 2010)

You can get an eevee with the pokewalker as well i think :33


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 28, 2010)

I got two of them :ho

Got both HG & SS as a surprise.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 28, 2010)

Where and how???


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 28, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> I got two of them :ho
> 
> Got both HG & SS as a surprise.



I got both games too :ho but I haven't exactly played HG yet


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2010)

I gave my Cleffa the name of Bonbon, in honor of a certain someone. :3 She is level 17 now and growing fast. <3


----------



## Emigan (Mar 28, 2010)

Just traded a Drifloon over from Diamond to be part of my team.
It keeps not listening to me...dammit.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2010)

Emigan said:


> Just traded a Drifloon over from Diamond to be part of my team.
> It keeps not listening to me...dammit.



What level is the Drifloon? D:

It's probably too high of a level. ;<


----------



## crevo (Mar 28, 2010)

I just got a Togekiss for my in game team in Soul Silver, but the only good offensive attack it has is Extrasensory, I want to teach it Aura Sphere and Airslash but I don't have any heart scales on this game and I'm so far from Blackthorn for the move tutor


----------



## Emigan (Mar 28, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> What level is the Drifloon? D:
> 
> It's probably too high of a level. ;<



It was level 13 by the first gym, but luckily I got the badge so it's listening to me again


----------



## Rolling~Star (Mar 28, 2010)

Emigan said:


> It was level 13 by the first gym, but luckily I got the badge so it's listening to me again



gotta keep 'em bitches in line


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 28, 2010)

Where's a good place to train lvl40 Pokes before the e4?


----------



## Black (Mar 28, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Where's a good place to train lvl40 Pokes before the e4?



I just trained at victory road.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 28, 2010)

You shouldn't need to train them too much, my first e4 entry is full of mid-high 30s and low low 40s.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 28, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> I'm never in need of money enough to sell them. If you just sell the items meant to be sold and the status upping drinks (protien, carbos, etc) and don't burn a fortune on TMs or potions and whatnot you should always have enough cash.
> 
> After buying a whopping 30 ultraballs in overpeparing for lugia i still was left with over 50k at my mom's bank lol.
> 
> Oh and after getting the amulet coin you're basically set for life. Each one of the kimono girls payed me over 9k upon their loss.



Well sometimes I just train a lot and don't fight anyone for a while so I don't get any money for a while.

I don't sell those stat up things. LOL. I use those.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Mar 28, 2010)

going to fight the E4 in HeartGold


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 28, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well sometimes I just train a lot and don't fight anyone for a while so I don't get any money for a while.
> 
> I don't sell those stat up things. LOL. I use those.



My stuff is gonna be fighting long after they max out their random EVs anyways so why hurry maxing them out any time sooner. Each sells for a nice 4900 too, almost like a nugget lol.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2010)

Yay, my Cleffa evolved at level 20.


----------



## Kek (Mar 28, 2010)

My eevee didn't evolve until level 30, and that was with a Soothe Bell. 

Finally got me some Heart Scales though.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 28, 2010)

i still don't have a good working ss  runs slow in the emulator.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 28, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> i still don't have a good working ss  runs slow in the emulator.






------------

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Caught Lugia on my second try with my second UltraBall!


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 28, 2010)

i'll take a look at that, thanks


----------



## Emigan (Mar 28, 2010)

I need help. I need some pokemon ideas.

I'm hoping my main team will be this:
Typhlosion
Umbreon
Amphardos
Porygon2
Arcanine
(Empty)

But I need some ideas for a last pokemon, preferably a water type.
Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Kek (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm training a Politoed, but there's also Kingdra, Quagsire, etc


----------



## Emigan (Mar 28, 2010)

I would use a Kingdra but I'm already going through Platinum with one, so I'd like different teams (Also, those dragon scales are a bitch to find).
I'm actually rather partial to using Suicune when I catch it 

And now I've just taken out Arcanine to make room for an Electric or Grass type.
I'm at a loss at what to have on my team now


----------



## valerian (Mar 28, 2010)

You already have a electric type on your team.


----------



## Lance Vance (Mar 28, 2010)

Emigan said:


> I need help. I need some pokemon ideas.
> 
> I'm hoping my main team will be this:
> Typhlosion
> ...



Red Gyarados?


----------



## Mαri (Mar 28, 2010)

I might need a new team, so... Any ideas?

Current team:

Typhlosion
Lugia
Corsola
Furret (extra)
Haunter
Pidgeot
Ampharos


----------



## Kno7 (Mar 28, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Just took down Clair, epic battle. My Glaceon shrugged off a Fire Blast to take down her last Dragonair, but Kingdra proved to be the real badass. With Jolteon, Glaceon, and Vaporeon down, it was up to Leaf, Umb, and Esp to drop him. Umb toyed with it, Leaf managed to get off a razor leaf, and I knew I was screwed being stuck with Espeon only..
> 
> but then Espeon dodges a Hyper Beam, and crits with a Psywave to win in. That's my girl! ^____^



Come to think of it mine too was an awesome battle.

Kingdra was so long to beat, it must have been a couple of smokescreens from using struggle. My ampharos took all 5 hyperbeams, and 4 hydro pumps (1 missed)


On another note, anyone have trouble catching Ho-Oh/lugia?. I was mesmerized when I caught Ho-Oh with my third ultra ball.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 28, 2010)

Lugia was very easy to catch. Caught it on my second UltraBall.


----------



## Emigan (Mar 28, 2010)

Lance Vance said:


> Red Gyarados?



I totally wanted it on my team, but then I had a large weakness to rock types.

I think I'm gonna go with: Typhlosion, Luxray, Drifblim, Porygon2, Umbreon and Suicune.
First time with a legendary being a part of my main team


----------



## Kno7 (Mar 28, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Lugia was very easy to catch. Caught it on my second UltraBall.


 has the game gotten easier?
Both have catch rates of 3. Kind of odd that they were _that_ easy to catch.
I remember Heatran being much much much more difficult to catch.



Emigan said:


> I totally wanted it on my team, but then I had a large weakness to rock types.
> 
> I think I'm gonna go with: Typhlosion, *Luxray*, Drifblim, Porygon2, Umbreon and Suicune.
> First time with a legendary being a part of my main team


Didn't you already have an Ampharos?


----------



## Black (Mar 28, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Lugia was very easy to catch. Caught it on my second UltraBall.



I caught it on my third


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2010)

I caught my Lugia with a Poke Ball. It took about 50 Poke Balls.


----------



## Rhythmic (Mar 28, 2010)

After restarting my game a week ago, I'm about to fight the E4 with:

Charizard  lvl 52
Dragonite lvl 56
Gengar lvl 50
Scizor lvl 49
Blastoise lvl 51
Crobat lvl 49

took me a while to get there this time. Only about the 5th time I actually bred pokes and completely EV trained. Took me a while but it's loads of fun.


----------



## Emigan (Mar 28, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> Didn't you already have an Ampharos?



I realized I already had a team with Ampharos on it so I switched it.
I change my mind too much sometimes


----------



## Rhythmic (Mar 28, 2010)

Emigan said:


> I realized I already had a team with Ampharos on it so I switched it.
> I change my mind too much sometimes



You can opt for Lapras in place of suicune. I'd also suggest Manectric instead of Luxray :\.


----------



## Kek (Mar 28, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> Come to think of it mine too was an awesome battle.
> 
> Kingdra was so long to beat, it must have been a couple of smokescreens from using struggle. My ampharos took all 5 hyperbeams, and 4 hydro pumps (1 missed)



I remember my battle with Clair on my original Gold/Silver games. By far my favorite fight ever, thank you so much Perish Song Politoed. pek 

Which is how I happened to beat her Kingdra this time too. 



> On another note, anyone have trouble catching Ho-Oh/lugia?. I was mesmerized when I caught Ho-Oh with my third ultra ball.



Lol, 21 Ultra Balls - nothing. I think it wiggled twice one time.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 28, 2010)

What nature is your lugia people?

Mine is calm, 31 IVs on hp, 27 on def lol.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 28, 2010)

Here's something amusing. Currently I'm up to the part of the story where Team Rocket have taken over Goldenrod City. Well just south of Goldenrod there is a police officer saying to watch out for Team Rocket who are currently in control of the radio and causing havoc in the city a few feet behind him.

Someone's getting kicked off the force.


----------



## Kek (Mar 28, 2010)

Did anyone else notice how your Rival says 'Why so serious?' after one of your battles with him?


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 28, 2010)

Kek said:


> Did anyone else notice how your Rival says 'Why so serious?' after one of your battles with him?



Yeah, I noticed it


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 28, 2010)

I just got a Japanese event Arceus off someone from gamefaqs. Now I can see Cynthia and the creation of 1 of the dragon tro if I've got it right. I'm not gonna do it right now but I walked up to the guy's house by the ruins of Alph and he did come out. I'm happy. 

I'm also annoyed at how the gym leader rematch system is, collecting these numbers and remembering all these days and times is a pain. So far all I have is Bugsy, Misty, and Pryce.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 28, 2010)

Kek said:


> Did anyone else notice how your Rival says 'Why so serious?' after one of your battles with him?



Yeah, when you are taking down Team Rocket in Goldenrod I think. I lol'd


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 28, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> I just got a Japanese event Arceus off someone from gamefaqs. Now I can see Cynthia and the creation of 1 of the dragon tro if I've got it right. I'm not gonna do it right now but I walked up to the guy's house by the ruins of Alph and he did come out. I'm happy.
> 
> I'm also annoyed at how the gym leader rematch system is, collecting these numbers and remembering all these days and times is a pain. So far all I have is Bugsy, Misty, and Pryce.



I'd advise you to go for giratina since that's the only way to get his origin form in these games.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 28, 2010)

I agree. The event itself is tripped up lol.
I believe that its any Arceus not just the event one?


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 28, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> I agree. The event itself is tripped up lol.
> I believe that its any Arceus not just the event one?



Nah, you need to be an event arceus.


----------



## Kek (Mar 28, 2010)

Just got the Spikey-eared Pichu. :3


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 28, 2010)

Kek said:


> Just got the Spikey-eared Pichu. :3



Lucky, I've never had any cool event pokemon


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 28, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> I'd advise you to go for giratina since that's the only way to get his origin form in these games.


That's right...what that decides it. Even though I could hack 
a Griseous Orb up in HG onto a traded Giratina I like him best anyway.



Kek said:


> Just got the Spikey-eared Pichu. :3


That reminds me I should do that. 

Now I want a Celebi.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 29, 2010)

My Wailmer caught the Pokerus. XD

Also my Flareon found a shiny leaf and it ended up getting put on my Flareon's summary page.

What does the shiny leaf do?


----------



## Black (Mar 29, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> My Wailmer caught the Pokerus. XD
> 
> Also my Flareon found a shiny leaf and it ended up getting put on my Flareon's summary page.
> 
> What does the shiny leaf do?



I don't think it does anything lol.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 29, 2010)

Black said:


> I don't think it does anything lol.



So is it just there to look nice? Because it's just weird if it just makes it look nice.

EDIT:

Oh I just read somewhere that if you find so many of them they'll make a leaf crown for your Pokemon. I guess that's an accessory.



So you can get a star on your trainer card from this.

Interesting.


----------



## Undead (Mar 29, 2010)

Never heard of the shiny leaf until now.  Kewl.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 29, 2010)

i want a fookin pokerus.


----------



## Rhythmic (Mar 29, 2010)

so jealous of that Pokerus. Isn't it harder to find than even a shiny?


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 29, 2010)

Quick question about Lugia.

I am now able to fight/catch Lugia (Silver Wing, Whirlpool, Flash and Waterfall) and I have recieved a Master Ball. However, is Master Ball the ONLY ball that can catch him? I remember in Blue, where Articuno, Zapdos and Moltres could be caught with Great/Ultra Balls, meaning Mewtwo REQUIRED a MB.

So, give me the lowdown on this, please.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 29, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Quick question about Lugia.
> 
> I am now able to fight/catch Lugia (Silver Wing, Whirlpool, Flash and Waterfall) and I have recieved a Master Ball. However, is Master Ball the ONLY ball that can catch him? I remember in Blue, where Articuno, Zapdos and Moltres could be caught with Great/Ultra Balls, meaning Mewtwo REQUIRED a MB.
> 
> So, give me the lowdown on this, please.



For some reason Lugia is piss easy to catch.

There's no point in wasting the MasterBall on a Poke that doesn't flee. Better off using it on one of the roaming Pokes.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 29, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Quick question about Lugia.
> 
> I am now able to fight/catch Lugia (Silver Wing, Whirlpool, Flash and Waterfall) and I have recieved a Master Ball. However, is Master Ball the ONLY ball that can catch him? I remember in Blue, where Articuno, Zapdos and Moltres could be caught with Great/Ultra Balls, meaning Mewtwo REQUIRED a MB.
> 
> So, give me the lowdown on this, please.



Best thing to do is battle him at night. I got him in 2 Dusk Balls, or just easy enough since it's in a cave go straight in and use the Dusk Balls. 
But take about 10 to be safe and lower his HP so it's in the lowest you can get it without making him faint.
I have Soul Silver and got Lugia & Ho-Oh. I got a Level 70 Ho-Oh with 3 Dusk Balls at night


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 29, 2010)

Mewtwo is in the game right? Is he the only who requires a MB?

Thanks guys


----------



## Lapidouce (Mar 29, 2010)

I bought my game last Friday and now I've almost caught up to my lost game.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 29, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Mewtwo is in the game right? Is he the only who requires a MB?
> 
> Thanks guys



*NO DONT WASTE YOUR MASTERBALL ON MEWTWO.*

I seriously just caught mine with *3 Dusk Balls*. (I think I will make Dusk Balls a new Pokemon Religion) 
They are amazing when it comes to caved pokemon .
All 3 of my Legendaries so far (Lugia, Ho-Oh & Mewtwo) are all caught by Dusk Balls.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 29, 2010)

Where's the guy that lets my Pokes forget HM moves?


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 29, 2010)

Same place he was in the old games .


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 29, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Same place he was in the old games .



That was a good 10 years ago


----------



## Vanity (Mar 29, 2010)

Rhythmic said:


> so jealous of that Pokerus. Isn't it harder to find than even a shiny?



I think I've heard that it is rarer than a shiny but I'm not positive.

I was surprised that I ended up getting it and so early into the game.

Is the way to keep it done by infecting a bunch of Pokemon and then putting them in your boxes to take out later to keep infecting Pokemon with it?

I think it can work like that because I think some Pokemon in the boxes of one of my other games are still infected(yeah I caught it once in one of my other games too). I had a friend who had been infected with it who sent me an infected Pokemon to infect mine but then later in the game I also ended up catching it myself. LOL.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 29, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I think I've heard that it is rarer than a shiny but I'm not positive.
> 
> I was surprised that I ended up getting it and so early into the game.
> 
> ...



The Pokemon 'freeze' when they're in the boxes and so the Pokerus doesn't go.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 29, 2010)

Yep, that's how it works, as long as the poke remains in the box and is not out of it for a full 24 hours it remains contagious. (24 hours count weather your game is on or off)


That's how i still have a few pokes with pokerus still on my pearl...from like 2.5 years ago.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 29, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> The Pokemon 'freeze' when they're in the boxes and so the Pokerus doesn't go.



That's what I thought. So yeah, good way to keep the infection for future use.


----------



## Altron (Mar 29, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *NO DONT WASTE YOUR MASTERBALL ON MEWTWO.*
> 
> I seriously just caught mine with *3 Dusk Balls*. (I think I will make Dusk Balls a new Pokemon Religion)
> They are amazing when it comes to caved pokemon .
> All 3 of my Legendaries so far (Lugia, Ho-Oh & Mewtwo) are all caught by Dusk Balls.


I agree with you Dusk Balls are fucking epic. I have used them to easily catch all legendaries in HG. More people should be using them since they make legendary catching less stressful and economically sound.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm saving my masterball for that latios lol. I already have my perfect mew2 in my pearl, this one is gonna be a trading chip lol.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 29, 2010)

I always save the Masterball for one of the Pokemon that runs around to various locations. They're the most annoying to catch since you can't save infront of them and try a bunch of times.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 29, 2010)

So, what the shit is the MB for?


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 29, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> So, what the shit is the MB for?



Like we said, for the things that run away or if you want to soft reset something so it'd be a good nature/IVs and don't care for battling it for 5 minutes each time.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 29, 2010)

So in this game, it isn't necessary to have, at all?


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 29, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> So in this game, it isn't necessary to have, at all?



It is, Latios/Latias, Raikou and Entei run away.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 29, 2010)

Suicune doesn't? But those can be caught by some other ball can't they?


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 29, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Suicune doesn't? But those can be caught by some other ball can't they?



It has always been the case that everything can be caught by some other ball.


Suicune is like in Crystal.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 29, 2010)

Too bad I didnt think to wait until dark and catch Zapdos with a Dusk Ball. Now I lost my chance of catching it D:


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 29, 2010)

Can you EV train in this game? I just battled 7 Gyarados in a row with my Feraligatr while holding a power bracer and it's attack went up by a lously 3 when it leved up. No I never gave it any vitimins or berries or anything. I don't understand why nothing happened. 

I also did the Arceus creation event, that was awesome. I was really freaked out when all those live action pictures started flashing, everyone should it if only just to see.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2010)

Just be patient with the EVs. 

And yeah, I did that event the day I got it. It was awesome. 

Anyone here up for a Lv. 100 Single battle on HG/SS? My FC is in my sig.


----------



## valerian (Mar 29, 2010)

I can't wait for tomorrow


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 29, 2010)

I'll battle you Death-kun, my FC is 3223 7783 4859
If you want to.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2010)

Alright, let's battle. :3


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 29, 2010)

Alright, I'll be on in 3 to 5 minutes.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 29, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> Can you EV train in this game? I just battled 7 Gyarados in a row with my Feraligatr while holding a power bracer and it's attack went up by a lously 3 when it leved up. No I never gave it any vitimins or berries or anything. I don't understand why nothing happened.
> 
> I also did the Arceus creation event, that was awesome. I was really freaked out when all those live action pictures started flashing, everyone should it if only just to see.



It might have already taken all the EVs it could get before that point if you trained it a lot before you started EV training it.

You can get rid of EVs it already has though if you give it certain berries to get rid of any it already got for Special Attack or something.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 29, 2010)

I got it as a Totodile at the start of the game, I can't believe I used all it's EVs already without ever intentionally EV training him. What a bummer, is 203 attack good for a Naughty Feraligator at Lv73?


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 29, 2010)

That's why you don't use ingame pokemon for competitive fights lol. I don't know about lvl 73 but for lvl 100 it can reach something like 340 attack.


Just breed a new one, if it's your starter then he doesn't have aqua jet or dragon dance...both of which are really a must for a good gator.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 29, 2010)

Just got myself an Articuno & Moltres. Thank you again Dusk Balls.


----------



## Rhythmic (Mar 29, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> I got it as a Totodile at the start of the game, I can't believe I used all it's EVs already without ever intentionally EV training him. What a bummer, is 203 attack good for a Naughty Feraligator at Lv73?



When you use him to battle you're basically EV training him. So he's been gaining EVs since level 5. if you really want to keep your current gator then you can use those specific berries to remove all his EVs and start from scratch. Keep in mind though that it's still prbably better to just breed for a new one. You can get an even better one assuming you land the right IVs. 


Look  for more info on the berries.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm guessing HG/SS aren't compatible with PBR?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 29, 2010)

They are, but everything will be considered like D/P.

All your pokemon's locations will be considered "Faraway Place" and as with Platinum, Giratina's, Shaymin's, and Rotom's formes will not be seen or occur.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 29, 2010)

Just beat the Elite Four! After learning the Eevee team is terrible for handling them, I dropped leafeon and brought Lugia along. He did most of the work, nothing exciting until Lance.

Jolteon drops Gyarados with Thunder.
Glaceon dodges a mothereffin Fire Blast to 1 shot Dragonite with Blizzard
Aerodactyl decimates most of my team, until Lugia can bring him down. Took a while, he is built to kill Lugia (Rock Slide, Crunch, Thunderdang)
Lugia takes down a Dragonite
Glaceon gets hit with Thunderwave, then drops Dragonite with Blizzard
Jolteon Thunders a Charizard, but gets smashed
Vaporeon Surfs him down, and wins it ith 23 hp left.


Umbreon and Espeon watch, eating popcorn.


Thanks Team EeveebutmostlyLugia!


----------



## Vanity (Mar 29, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Just got myself an Articuno & Moltres. Thank you again Dusk Balls.



I guess I'll be loading up on those before I go to those places. lol.


----------



## Kno7 (Mar 29, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Just beat the Elite Four! After learning the Eevee team is terrible for handling them, I dropped leafeon and brought Lugia along. He did most of the work, nothing exciting until Lance.
> 
> Jolteon drops Gyarados with Thunder.
> Glaceon dodges a mothereffin Fire Blast to 1 shot Dragonite with Blizzard
> ...


Congratz!

average lvl of your team? I'm in front of the E4 wondering if I should challenge them right now or train a bit more.

..
Or transfer lvl 60+ espeon, glaceon, staraptor, infernape, garchomp and golduck and wtfrape them all.


----------



## Rhythmic (Mar 29, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Umbreon and Espeon watch, eating popcorn.
> 
> 
> Thanks Team EeveebutmostlyLugia!



 are you still keeping that team for Kanto and Red?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 29, 2010)

Rhythmic said:


> are you still keeping that team for Kanto and Red?



Hell no, I've moved on to a sort of Blue Dedication team. Working on it now.

*Exeggutor* (Modest - Sp.A/D): Psychic, Solarbeam, Sunny Day, Synthesis
*Machamp* (Adamant - Att/D No Guard): Bullet Punch, Dynamicpunch, Ice Punch, Stone Edge 
*Arcanine* (Adamant - Att/Spd): Extremespeed, Thunderfang, Flare Blitz, Reversal
*Rhyperior* (Adamant - Att/D): Hammer Arm, Earthquake, Stone Edge, Swords Dance
*Gyarados* (Adamant - Att/Spd): Waterfall, Dragon Dance, Earthquake, Ice Fang 
*Skarmory* (Impish - D/Spd): Roost, Spikes, Toxic, Whirlwind/Roar


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 29, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> Congratz!
> 
> average lvl of your team? I'm in front of the E4 wondering if I should challenge them right now or train a bit more.
> 
> ...



The Eevee's ranged from 37-42, and Lugia was 46+. It took a few hyper potions and revives, but it got it done. It certainly wasnt a full good E4 team.


----------



## Undead (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice Caelus. :ho


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 29, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Hell no, I've moved on to a sort of Blue Dedication team. Working on it now.
> 
> *Exeggutor* (Modest - Sp.A/D): Psychic, Solarbeam, Sunny Day, Synthesis
> *Machamp* (Adamant - Att/D No Guard): Bullet Punch, Dynamicpunch, Ice Punch, Stone Edge
> ...


Glad to see you followed my advice .


----------



## delirium (Mar 30, 2010)

Anyone wanna battle on HG/SS?


----------



## Undead (Mar 30, 2010)

delirium said:


> Anyone wanna battle on HG/SS?


Sure, what are the rules though?


----------



## delirium (Mar 30, 2010)

Species, OHKO & Evasive Moves Clause are the only ones I really care about.

FC: 2450 6932 9907


----------



## Undead (Mar 30, 2010)

No ubers, and no hax items either and I'll play.

Soul Silver FC = 2751 3337 9590


----------



## delirium (Mar 30, 2010)

Sounds good. I'll be on wifi.


----------



## Undead (Mar 30, 2010)

Alright, good luck.


----------



## Undead (Mar 30, 2010)

Are you KIDDING me? How did Marowak do that much damage to Steelix with a physical attack? Jesus christ. That battle was bull. Good game. =_=


----------



## delirium (Mar 30, 2010)

gg

Marowak has 700+ Attack without swords dance. It's pretty beastly.


----------



## Altron (Mar 30, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Are you KIDDING me? How did Marowak do that much damage to Steelix with a physical attack? Jesus christ. That battle was bull. Good game. =_=


I am guessing Del put max EV's into Marowak's attack, along with holding a Thick Club (It doubles Marowak's attack), pretty much Marowak's attacking power can climb up to 1024. So yeah having the highest attack power in the game would kinda explain why Steelix got hit so hard.

Marowak + Thick Club + Sword's Dance = Over Kill


----------



## Undead (Mar 30, 2010)

o_O Wow... I need to get me one of them then.


----------



## Altron (Mar 30, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> o_O Wow... I need to get me one of them then.


Pff, I use Rampardos


----------



## delirium (Mar 30, 2010)

> Marowak + Thick Club + Sword's Dance = Over Kill



It's instarape with a Ninjask xD



> Pff, I use Rampardos



So do I  Only on Shoddy though. I haven't had time to properly breed. I'm going to try my hand at RNGing and seeing if that takes less time to get good pokes. I wanna battle wi fi competitively but have no time to get good pokes 

If you get a swords dance on it though, a Stone Edge will do over 90% MINIMUM with a good chance of OHKOing standard Skarmory. So beast. Nothing can switch in safely.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 30, 2010)

For starter i picked Totodile


Just wondering if anyone else have had the Ditto bug?

2 days after the game was released here and me getting it i captured several Dittos coping the same pokemon before i captured it...
The special thing is all of the 8 dittos that did copy that pokemon lost "transform" and instead got the same moves as that pokemon had the first time a Ditto copied it...

if ditto transform into any other pokemon then it's normal with transform


I encountered this before ever going online in that game, but i can fully well join wi-fi and trade/battle etc and got the game in gamestop


so is this simply a very rare bug perhaps unique or have any of you heard of others with it?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 30, 2010)

So how do the power items work with breeding again?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 30, 2010)

Ouch, a Marowtf, I never wanna mess with those when they are set up all sweetly


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 30, 2010)

I heard if you use swords dance two times on a marowak with thick club, his stats bug, because it's so high. Craziness.


----------



## Kek (Mar 30, 2010)

Marowak is superior.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 30, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> So how do the power items work with breeding again?



The baby inherits the IV of the stat of the parent that the held item is meant to promote the growth of.

In effect, you can basically guarantee your pokes having 31 IVs on at least 2 stats.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 30, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> The baby inherits the IV of the stat of the parent that the held item is meant to promote the growth of.
> 
> In effect, you can basically guarantee your pokes having 31 IVs on at least 2 stats.



Held item such as protein, calcium and the like?

so if i got a ditto and a scyther i should make which one of them hold the item?

if for instant i want attack



the parents i have got the following iv's


*Spoiler*: __ 




Scyther - #123 (Jolly)
HP: 27 - 31
Att: 14 - 18
Def: 21 - 25
SpA: 24 - 28
SpD: 26 - 30
Speed: 31

and one of these 2

Ditto - #132 (Bold)
HP: 22 - 25
Att: 26 - 30
Def: 4 - 8
SpA: 31
SpD: 26 - 30
Speed: 22 - 25


or

Ditto - #132 (Timid)
HP: 24 - 28
Att: 24 - 28
Def: 9 - 13
SpA: 19 - 23
SpD: 19 - 23
Speed: 31


----------



## Twinsen (Mar 30, 2010)

Akatora said:


> Held item such as protein, calcium and the like?
> 
> so if i got a ditto and a scyther i should make which one of them hold the item?
> 
> if for instant i want attack



No the power items you can get at Battle Frontier.



There's the list of them and what stat they promote. But if you want your pokemon to have a certain nature you have to use an everstone to the female pokemon so that means you can only pass one of the fathers IV stats on.

Edit: So for Scyther and Ditto first you probably want a Ditto with adamant nature and give it the everstone. Then you give your Scyther the Power Bracer (assuming of course that your Scyther has 31 Attack IV's otherwise it's pretty much useless).


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 30, 2010)

Akatora said:


> Held item such as protein, calcium and the like?
> 
> so if i got a ditto and a scyther i should make which one of them hold the item?
> 
> if for instant i want attack



No, the held items are the bands that are held items (not usable items) whose effect is increasing the EVs obtained for that stat.

You get them from the frontier.


You can make either poke hold any of the items. You want the poke whose stat has the IV you want inherited to hold the corresponding band.


----------



## Twinsen (Mar 30, 2010)

I just breeded and hour for a togepi with good IV's and forgot to save.. damnit.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 30, 2010)

Guys, gimmie tips on beating Red. My pokemon Levels are obviously low at the minute but...

Typhlosion;
Level: 65
Attacks:
Earthquake
Eruption
Flamethrower
Swift.

Ho-Oh
Level; 70
Attacks:
Giga Drain (or something)
Sacred Fire
Fly
Flamethrower

Lugia:
Level; 56
Attacks:
Surf
Hydro pump
Aeroblast
Dragon Pulse

Ampharos:
Level; 56
Attacks:
Discharge
Flash
Thunderpunch
Thunderbolt.


These are my main focus pokemon. Tips for improvement or just Train more? .


----------



## Magic (Mar 30, 2010)

Can't wait to trade over my beastly bred Garchomp...gonna tear through the E4, like a hot date on prom night. 

@Kelsey
your pokemon suck in general. Train more, since you don't have any real strategy going for ya at the moment...

you should get a stat upper, which can stat up on a pokemon it resists and just solo Red from that point. =]

Like eh Sword Dancer or Calm minder, something...


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 30, 2010)

I have no idea how to calc IVs.


----------



## Rhythmic (Mar 30, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> I have no idea how to calc IVs.





You have to know where the EPs are spread. If you don't then there's no way of finding out.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks BlackSmoke <: Any idea of where to get anything like Sword Dancer as a TM?


----------



## Undead (Mar 30, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Thanks BlackSmoke <: Any idea of where to get anything like Sword Dancer as a TM?


If you have WIFI, I can give you one.


----------



## Emigan (Mar 30, 2010)

Screw you Whitney! 
...and your chubby Miltank, too!


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 30, 2010)

Nah Zayne. I lack Wifi


----------



## Emigan (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh, it wasn't too bad 

I went on to beat her on my second go


----------



## Juice (Mar 30, 2010)

Just got to Violet city. 
Going to give Falker a try with these after I level my Pidgey some. 

*Quilava* at level 16
Tackle
Ember
Leer
Quick Attack

*Pidgey* at level 16
Tackle
Gust
Quick Attack
Sand-Attack


----------



## Shedly (Mar 30, 2010)

I see some ppl here can enter the wi-fi battle tower without a prob.

My problem is i can't after it tried connecting to wi-fi it says "Unable to connect to the wi-fi battle tower"

Is this a router/port related issue or are the battle tower servers down?

oh btw, i have no problems with GTS and friend code connections whatsoever.


----------



## Dagor (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm now in Lance's Room, after I beat Elite Four and My squad is:

Gallade Lv.70
Feraligatr Lv.71
Crobat Lv.72
Hundoom Lv.70
Porygon-Z Lv.72


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 30, 2010)

Obviously not your first time through, is it?

Can someone please tell me what berry (if it even is a berry) that gives Dusk Balls? In desperate need here


----------



## Dagor (Mar 30, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Obviously not your first time through, is it?



This was my second time after I beat Blue and after this their levels went up.


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 30, 2010)

Just wondering, is anyone bothering with IV breeding?  It took me four hours of gameplay just getting the right nature, so I do not know if I want to try and get the right IVs too.



> Obviously not your first time through, is it?
> 
> Can someone please tell me what berry (if it even is a berry) that gives Dusk Balls? In desperate need here



They are only 1000 each, and you have about a 50% chance of getting one for 300 at the Goldenrod Department Store drawing (small chance of getting a TM and a fairly high chance of random berries).  The drawing I am talking about is only on Fridays though...  different prizes for different days.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 30, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Just wondering, is anyone bothering with IV breeding?  It took me four hours of gameplay just getting the right nature, so I do not know if I want to try and get the right IVs too.



Sadly, yes. I got a Rhyhorn with Adamant and a high attack IV, but he has the wrong ability. This shit is killing me. I wish someone with a pokesav would just help me out. -glares at AS-


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 30, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> They are only 1000 each, and you have about a 50% chance of getting one for 300 at the Goldenrod Department Store drawing (small chance of getting a TM and a fairly high chance of random berries).  The drawing I am talking about is only on Fridays though...  different prizes for different days.



Wait, you can buy them?


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 30, 2010)

Does anyone know how to get Gary's number? I tried talking to his sister with a Pokemon that has max happiness and she isn't even offering to give me a massage. 

If anyone knows an AR code or anything to edit the numbers on your PokeGear please tell me. This is such a pain, the rematch system in Platinum was so much better.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 30, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> Does anyone know how to get Gary's number? I tried talking to his sister with a Pokemon that has max happiness and she isn't even offering to give me a massage.
> 
> If anyone knows an AR code or anything to edit the numbers on your PokeGear please tell me. This is such a pain, the rematch system in Platinum was so much better.


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 30, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Sadly, yes. I got a Rhyhorn with Adamant and a high attack IV, but he has the wrong ability. This shit is killing me. I wish someone with a pokesav would just help me out. -glares at AS-



Haha.  I got an Abra with >20 on every stat (the highest ones are in the wrong areas though) with a Bold nature.  I was wondering if I should just use him instead of the glass cannon of a Modest I finally bred.  



> Wait, you can buy them?



On several towns, yes.  If all else fails, fly to Blackthorn and buy it for 1000 each.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 30, 2010)

I did that, but how do I get her to give me a massage? I talk to her but all she does is go on about how Gary being away so much causes problems. 



Jon Snow said:


> Wait, you can buy them?


You can

Battle Frontier Poké Mart, Blackthorn City Poké Mart, Vermilion City Poké Mart, Lavender Town Poké Mart, and Fuchsia City Poké Mart. They're $1000 each.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks a lot 

In return, lulz


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Mar 30, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Guys, gimmie tips on beating Red. My pokemon Levels are obviously low at the minute but...
> 
> Typhlosion;
> Level: 65
> ...


 train more


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 30, 2010)

So I wanted to raise a Hitmonlee, and was liking the ability Reckless, which doubles the power of moves that have a recoil, but doubles the recoil too. The weird thing is, according to serebii, Hitmonlee has no moves that take recoil damage. Therefore, pointless ability?


----------



## Kek (Mar 30, 2010)

Jump Kick and Hi Jump Kick both have recoil, if they miss.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 30, 2010)

Kek said:


> Jump Kick and Hi Jump Kick both have recoil, if they miss.



Hmm, I suppose they'd be the only ones with a chance to qualify then.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 30, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> I did that, but how do I get her to give me a massage? I talk to her but all she does is go on about how Gary being away so much causes problems.



She gives massages between 3 PM and 4 PM.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> She gives massages between 3 PM and 4 PM.


Thank you, that little tidbit should be on bulbapedia/serebii.
This info would have helped me out 2 hours ago.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 30, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> Thank you, that little tidbit should be on bulbapedia/serebii.
> This info would have helped me out 2 hours ago.



.

Caelus just cut that part off.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 30, 2010)

Psh, don't blame me. Searching serebii answers all your questions, we could just link that site for everything


----------



## delirium (Mar 30, 2010)

Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 30, 2010)

So

Now I've been trying to catch Raikou and Entei, used like 15 Dusk Balls, they're both down to red health and I've yet to catch either of them

What the fuck am I doing wrong?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 30, 2010)

I would if my new wi-fi worked  My DS doesn't even pick it up 

Edit: That was a reply to delirium by the way . Have you tried Fast Balls?


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 30, 2010)

Are Fast Balls aquirable from shops?

As for your wi-fi, are you trying to connect in-game in a Pokecenter basement?


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 30, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> So
> 
> Now I've been trying to catch Raikou and Entei, used like 15 Dusk Balls, they're both down to red health and I've yet to catch either of them
> 
> What the fuck am I doing wrong?



I strongly recommend paralyzing them.  Status effects carry over, even after they flee.  If you are just having trouble with catching them in a pokeball, then there is not much you can do.  False swipe / sleep can improve your chances, but it is all down to luck.  Raikou took me 7 ultra balls.  Entei took me over 40.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 30, 2010)

Is there any way I can paralyze them without taking HP? Raikou is literally down to 1HP.


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 30, 2010)

Thunder Wave.  Dragonairs are great.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 30, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Are Fast Balls aquirable from shops?
> 
> As for your wi-fi, are you trying to connect in-game in a Pokecenter basement?



Quick Balls are. You can get Fast Balls from White Apricorns.

Yup. And for your paralysis, you can use Thunder Wave. It doesn't do any damage, it just paralyzes 

Edit: I was beaten to it  but you can also use Stun Spore . Tons of grass types can learn it


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 30, 2010)

Speaking of Dragonair, I am really debating myself if I want to evolve it.  It is quickly approaching level 55, but I am a big fan of its shed skin.  Inner focus is a shit ability, and I doubt the difference in stats is all that great anyways.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 30, 2010)

I say research the stats first and decide whether to do it or not :3


----------



## Juice (Mar 30, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Speaking of Dragonair, I am really debating myself if I want to evolve it.  It is quickly approaching level 55, but I am a big fan of its shed skin.  Inner focus is a shit ability, and I doubt the difference in stats is all that great anyways.



You could always train a second one?


----------

